#xubuntu 2007-01-29
<zOap> ernesto`, ok, I just looked once at your code and thought(out of my own idiocy) it may be the problem:D sorry:o
<JKnife> who is it?
<maxamillion> JKnife: zOap
<zOap> JKnife, me me me:)
<JKnife> zOap: ok
* maxamillion enables cloaking on JKnife as to not anger the op gods
<JKnife> do Applications->Settings->Window Manager Tweaks
<JKnife> maxamillion: screw em.. i will be gone soon
<zOap> JKnife, ok, no "compositor" tab
<JKnife> zOap: got it open?
* mode/#xubuntu [+o maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<JKnife> just change a random setting and save
<zOap> JKnife, yes
<maxamillion> JKnife: i got your back ;)
<JKnife> ;)
* mode/#xubuntu [-o maxamillion]  by maxamillion
<zOap> JKnife, done
<JKnife> then press ALT+F2 and type in "mousepad ~/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/xfwm4.xml"
<ernesto`> grml xfce crashed again... reboot
<JKnife> zOap: it open?
<zOap> JKnife, eeh, Alt+F2 is routed to Firefox...
<JKnife> -_- open up xfrun4 ^__^
<maxamillion> ernesto`: no need to reboot, just restart X ... CTRL+ATL+BackSpace :)
<JKnife> maxamillion: dont tell people that.. =\
<ernesto`> already tried.. full freeze :(
<maxamillion> JKnife: why not? ... if X is froze, that is a good alternative
<zOap> JKnife, done
<JKnife> other chan
<maxamillion> ernesto`: can you do CTRL+ALT+F1 and get a command line login?
<JKnife> zOap: ran the mouse pad command?
<zOap> JKnife, it's empty
<zOap> JKnife, yes, empty file
<JKnife> =\
<JKnife> BLAH
<JKnife> ahh.. where is that file..
<JKnife> on.. do this open a terminal
<JKnife> do "cd .config"
<ernesto`> already rebooted.. i check that with the next freeze :)
<JKnife> and type "find ./ -iname xfwm4.xml"
<maxamillion> ernesto`: okies
<zOap> JKnife, ./mcs_settings/xfwm4.xml
<JKnife> AHHH
<JKnife> ok.. type "nano ./mcs_settings/xfwm4.xml"
<maxamillion> ernesto`: if you get to there, login and type "top" and it will show you all the processes running ... figure out which one is taking up all your cpu and do "kill <pid>" then Ctrl+Atl+F7 to get back to the GUI desktop :)_
<JKnife> look for a line that has compositor
<JKnife> and change the value from 0 to 1..
<zOap> JKnife, well I prefer vim but what the hell:D
<JKnife> so do i
<JKnife> but i don't know how smart you are so baby steps
<zOap> JKnife, well there is no line that says Compositor...
<JKnife> no where in it?
<zOap> JKnife, it's okey:) just baybystep me
<JKnife> no paste it
<zOap> JKnife, nope
<ernesto`> urgh... kernel panic after typing "route" 0_0
<maxamillion> ernesto`: what??????????????
<maxamillion> :(
<ernesto`> guess i should chanche distrib.. this one doesnt seem to like my laptop :0
<zOap> JKnife, #pastebin
<zOap> JKnife, hang on, I can paste it to pasebin.ca it looked horrible..
<zOap> JKnife, http://www.pastebin.ca/331528
<zOap> JKnife, aah, saw you posted at #pastebin.. well the link is better..
<maxamillion> ernesto`: honestly, it might be because of the old hardware ... i had that problem as well and ended up having to use debian "sarge" stable release with the 2.4.x kernel :/
<JKnife> o.O
<JKnife> one sec..
<zOap> JKnife, ok
<JKnife> stupid beryl messing up my teaks dialog
<zOap> heheh
<ernesto`> ok route set up correctly with netmask, doens't work either
<maxamillion> ernesto`: bah! ... ermmm...
<ernesto`> any ideas what it can be? =)
<ernesto`> do you think the 2.4.x kernel would do better?
<JKnife> ok.. new settings time to restart XFCE4
<zOap> JKnife, new setings? where?
<maxamillion> ernesto`: its possible ... can't promise anything, but i do know that 2.4 likes old hardware more than 2.6 .... and DSL runs on a 2.4 kernel ;)
<ernesto`> i use DSL-N with 2.6 kernel ;)
<ernesto`> anyways.. i should think about it
<maxamillion> oh ... hrmm
<maxamillion> yeah, i'm out of ideas ... the card is recognized so it should work, there is probably just something we aren't thinking of
<zOap> JKnife, did you edit the pastebin.ca url? what is the new url?
<JKnife> ... i havn't yet.. hold on
<zOap> JKnife, okey
<ernesto`> i tried the same with gentoo.. had a working connection during install but couldn't set it up afterwards
<ernesto`> maybe i should install DSL on harddisk :0
<JKnife> ernesto`: tried checking the loaded modules?
<ernesto`> no, why?
<maxamillion> JKnife: yeah, ifconfig can see the interface, access it, put it up/down, etc .... just doesn't seem to be able to ping anything
<ernesto`> it was the same.. card recognized, eth0 set up correctly -> no connection
<JKnife> ohh
<maxamillion> JKnife: yeah ... i am out of ideas
<ernesto`> me 2... what's a good alternative to ubuntu? :0
<zOap> ernesto`, that would have to be debian
<grazie> some drivers work when compiled into kernel, but don't work as modules...
<ernesto`> hmm yes.. didn't dare to install debian because of "only for gurus" reputation ;)
<zOap> ernesto`, afterall, ubuntu is based on debian, and the debian devs does some amasing stuff.
<JKnife> ok.. now i got default back..
<ernesto`> i loved apt, thats y i chose ubuntu
<zOap> ernesto`, naah, that's not true. you get mainstream debian too, just not as mainstream and easy to use as ubuntu
<zOap> ernesto`, me too:)
<zOap> JKnife, url?
<maxamillion> ernesto`: debian ... ubuntu is a derivative of ubuntu but debian is still the mother distro of the world ;)
<JKnife> AHHHHHH
<JKnife> ~/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/wmtweaks.xml <-- that be the file
<ernesto`> is it as well documentized as ubuntu? :)
<zOap> JKnife, aaah
<JKnife> <option name="Xfwm/UseCompositing" type="int" value="0"/> <- change to 1
<maxamillion> ernesto`: uhmm... almost ... its pretty good
<JKnife> ernesto`: Debian is responsable of 80% of the man pages
<JKnife> maxamillion: my finished d/ling did yours?
<ernesto`> hmm thats a point
<zOap> JKnife, actually, it isnt there either...
<maxamillion> JKnife: sure did, didn't even notice
<JKnife> :)
<JKnife> zOap: add it in then
<zOap> ok
<ernesto`> apt is based on debian, rite? it as apt too?
<maxamillion> JKnife: i'm gonna burn it and then go home
<maxamillion> ernesto`: debian made apt
<zOap> JKnife, ok, logging out, back in a jif
<zOap> JKnife, nope
<JKnife> zOap: don't know what to tell you.. check the forums
<zOap> JKnife, what forums would you recommend
<zOap> damn
<zOap> I'd say thanks to him but he ran off.. well, maxamillion you can tell him thanks,yes?
<grazie> zOap: you got a .cache/xfce4/desktop/?
<zOap> grazie, cheking
<maxamillion> i'm off work ... laters all
<zOap> grazie, yeah
<ernesto`> cya & thx maxamillion!
<zOap> later maxamillion thank you
<maxamillion> zOap: i will tell him, and no problem ... anytime, this is what we are here for
<maxamillion> ernesto`: sorry i couldn't be of more help
<maxamillion> laters :)
<grazie> zOap: zap it and check your tweak file again
<zOap> grazie, delete all files in it?
<grazie> zOap: it's only a cache
<zOap> I know. ok, Have to log out then I guess?
<grazie> check the tweak is still there first
<zOap> ok
<zOap> it's still there.
<grazie> try killing X
<zOap> ok, back in a jif
<zOap> grazie, still there
<grazie> what's still there?
<zOap> the line in fwm4.xml
<zOap> sorry, in wmtweaks.xml
<grazie> might be worth rebooting as the old value could be cached in ram
<zOap> grazie, ok, I'll do that. thanks
<zOap> grazie, aaaaaaah, it works:)
<grazie> good stuff
<zOap> very cool stuff. glassy look win shit can go to lalaland
<zOap> :D
<grazie> not tried it myself...yet
<zOap> very cool:) Must.hunt.for.cool.bordercolor.and desktop.background:o
<frankabel> gxine don't play mp3... what can I do?
<DarthShrine> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frankabel> ubotu: You are build of metal ;)
<Jester45> is there a way to get something like xscreensaver to run as my background? or even better is to have something that will walk around on my desktop over and under the windows kinda like the screensaver antspotlight
<nyu2> Yeah, you can set a xscreensaver as your desktop.
<nyu2> Or rather, you can have a specific screensaver draw on your background.
<nyu2> Just look in '/usr/lib/xscreensaver' for the programs.  '-root' will put it in the root window.
<Jester45> what?
<Jester45> so xscreensaverbinary -root
<nyu2> You would have to launch it manually.
<nyu2> Right.
<Jester45> ok
<nyu2> And it seems that it doesn't like to draw over xfce's desktop, either.
<nyu2> Let me see if I can get around that.
<nyu2> Aha.  All you have to do is uncheck 'allow xfce to manage the desktop' in desktop settings.
<nyu2> Of course, you lose all the desktop icons.
<Jester45> humm
<nyu2> So it may or may not be worth it.
<Jester45> anyway of scripting that so i can click it on or off
<nyu2> Probably.  I don't know how, though.
<Jester45> TheSheep: i need your help
<Jester45> ok well.. i guess i will do it manualy
<Jester45> o wait
<Jester45> nyu2: how about making the scipt change one cfg for a diffrent one
<Jester45> and the diffrent one would have the unchecked verson
* nyu2 shrugs.
<nyu2> I don't know if it would work 'live'.
<Jester45> then asfter the swap it turns on screensaver
<Jester45> well im not in the mood to work on that now
<nyu2> I'm having fun with a Matrix background right now.
<Jester45> nyu2: the xscreensaver binary is what? there are many, is each one separte?
<Jester45> nyu2: what one? the moveing one?
<nyu2> Look in the path I gave you.
<nyu2> Yeah.
<nyu2> I can live without the icons for a while.
<Jester45> thunar :)
<nyu2> Yeah.
<Jester45> whats the place that xfce has brackgrounds
<Jester45> by default
<Jester45> i tried to get xfce to use the screensaver binary as background
<nyu2> Sorry, I don't know.
<Jester45> found it
<sponix> any dev's in here want a crash report ?
<Jester45> the ubuntu forums might :)
<sponix> its xfce/xubuntu specific, I believe
<Jester45> ok...
<sponix> evolution mail checker thing bites the dirt on xubuntu login, fresh system of ubuntu with xubuntu-desktop installed
<Jester45> the xubuntu forums might like
<Jester45> that doesnt mean its xfce
<Jester45> it could be that the gnome part is the system is doing somthing
<sponix> true, but either way, still a bug in some way/shape/form :P
<Jester45> yep
<nyu2> Oh, wow.  Yuck.
<nyu2> I just found a scary file manager.
<sponix> what ?
<nyu2> 'Endeavour Mark 2'.
<nyu2> It looks like someone has tried to copy Windows' Explorer.
<somerville32> sponix, Thats a known issue.
<somerville32> sponix, Furthermore, if that does happen in the future, you'd file a bug report - not post it on the forums :)
<somerville32> sponix, And btw, it isn't Xubuntu's fault ;]  - Happens in Ubuntu and Kubuntu as well. ;] 
<sponix> I just went to the session startup and told it to leave evolution out .. fixed :P
<Jester45> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/334327/easy_linux_install_ubuntu_6_10/ <-- haha he put Edgy Heft
<nyu2> He must've installed the 'full install' instead of the 'minimal install'.
<sponix> way off topic, but ubuntu(gnome) isn't showing my koffice programs in its Application menu, anyone had that ?
<nyu2> ...
<nyu2> You're using Gnome with KDE apps?
<sponix> a few, yeah
<nyu2> Ouch, the overhead.
<sponix> koffice, kpat (solitare, ktuberling (potato head)
<sponix> nyu2: not bad, just kdelibs load for them, not another session/wm/etc
<nyu2> I suppose, but still.
<Jester45> sponix: still more RAM and CPU usage
<sponix> yeah, that's a given :)
<Jester45> ram to store the libs and cpu to process the libs
<sponix> I'm not bothered by it, my wife likes kpat, kids like ktuberling, and I am use to kspread
<sponix> was just running kubuntu, but kwin likes to bite the dirt under heavy load on this box
<Jester45> sponix: why not just use kubuntu then seems simpler
<Prisoner_> hello
<Jester45> hi
<maxamillion> hi hi
<Prisoner_> got Xubuntu running on this old clunker
<Jester45> cool
<Jester45> it seems to do that most of the time
<Jester45> maxamillion: whats the min ram 32mb?
<Prisoner_> running it on an old 400mhz K6 AMD with 384MB RAM
<Jester45> for a gui
<Jester45> Prisoner_: thats not that bad
<nyu2> That depends on how bad of a display you're willing to accept.
<Jester45> Prisoner_: the cpu could be better but that ram is decent
<sponix> Jester45: gotta have something to use the extra ram :P
<nyu2> You can run X with 1 mb of video ram, if you really want to.
<Prisoner_> it hangs but it runs better than Kubuntu
<maxamillion> Jester45: no ... 64mb for dapper ... 128mb for edgy (there was something added to ubuntu-base that we couldn't avoid in edgy)
<Prisoner_> I have 64mb video RAM
<Jester45> i have 256
<Prisoner_> it's an old ATI Radeon VE card
<Jester45> yucky ati
<Prisoner_> looks like add/remove programs has locked up
<Prisoner_> I agree about ATI, that card was a mistake
<Jester45> its good with windows
<Prisoner_> bought it because it had more RAM than the card I was running and it was on sale
<Prisoner_> I'm not so sure it's great with Windows, the updated drivers for it made a mess
<Jester45> not so good with linux untill they if ever opensorce the driver
<nyu2> They won't.  You know that.
<Prisoner_> it seems to run OK, at least for now
<Prisoner_> if I decide to start doing more with Linux, it won't necessarily be with this machine
<Jester45> Prisoner_: they run fine but not good for games or anything good
<Prisoner_> I'm not a gamer
<Jester45> lol sorry
<Prisoner_> when I tried to work with photos and such, it would run slow
<Prisoner_> my main box has a 128MB nVidia based card
<Prisoner_> if I do start running Linux more, that will be the box I use, an AMD Sempron 1.583GHZ
<maxamillion> my desktop at home has a 128mb nvidia card ... but it was the cheapest thing i could find when i built the machine, a graphics card's amount of ram doesn't mean much
<Jester45> maxamillion: sorta
<nyu2> It's good for gaming.
<Prisoner_> same here, and I wanted to move away from ATI, I think it's a good card
<Jester45> maxamillion: new cards that are more powerfull GPU wise have more ram
<Jester45> maxamillion: so say you have a 256 and i have a 128 my is most litkly slower
<maxamillion> Jester45: but the same is not always true ... my 128mb card is a 6000 series nvidia which would out perform a 256mb 5000 series card any day
<Jester45> maxamillion: thats why i misstyped most likely to be better
* somerville32 has a 23mb gcard
<somerville32> *32
<Jester45> nice
<Jester45> do the live cds have an options to load the cd into ram?
<Prisoner_> don't know
<Jester45> DSL has that and i love it and was wondering if the *ubuntu has it
<Jester45> i never seen it
<Prisoner_> I like this distro, it runs better than KDE and gnome
<Jester45> yes becuase its xubuntu
<Jester45> i do like the looks of qt
<maxamillion> gt looks like a cartoon puked on your desktop ... that's why i can't stand it
<nyu2> I hate recompiling QT, though.  It takes forever.
<maxamillion> qt*
<Jester45> maxamillion: i dont undersand you, how can you not like qt? its so.... lovely
<maxamillion> gtk is clean, smooth, and professional looking
<maxamillion> Jester45: are you kidding? ... its looks horrible
<Jester45> qt is pretty
<maxamillion> ---->offtopic
<Jester45> bring it :)
<nyu2> I like Xlib.  It's much cleaner than Athena.
<nyu2> :P
<maxamillion> lol
<somerville32> Jester45: It would be impossible for Xubuntu to load entirely to ram.
<Jester45> somerville32: why
<somerville32> Jester45: The reason DSL can do it is because it physically only occupies 50mb of space.
<nyu2> With enough ram...
<Jester45> somerville32: umm i got 2 g and this spring i will have 4
<somerville32> Jester45: So you would you need lots of ram
<linux_> hey somerville32
<somerville32> hey linux_
<linux_> any luck on my server?
<somerville32> linux_: Just got home a little while ago ;] 
<Jester45> somerville32: how much would you need
<somerville32> Jester45: I'd say over a gb
<linux_> :) thats cool
<maxamillion> linux_: what do you need a server for?
<somerville32> maxamillion, ...
<maxamillion> nvm
<maxamillion> ?
<maxamillion> offtopic maybe?
<linux_> hosting all my programs
<Jester45> somerville32: well i wanna do this
<Jester45> linux_: how much space? i could do it
<somerville32> Guys... he is having trouble setting up x forwarding
<linux_> the problem isn't with space on my server
<linux_> yeah
<linux_> its an old p2
<linux_> i really shouldn't call it a server
<linux_> since its so old lol
<Jester45> really long moniter cable?
<somerville32> linux_, You can still call it a server ;] 
<Jester45> does it serve somthing?
<linux_> yes, TOR, amule, freenet
<maxamillion> linux_: then its a server
<somerville32> Anyhows...
<somerville32> :D
<maxamillion> linux_: http://maxamillion@no-ip.org <---my server
<somerville32> linux_, Lets fix your problem! :)
<maxamillion> linux_: its a little more than a p2 ... but not much
<linux_> lol, thanks
<linux_> sure
<Jester45> linux_:  http://jesteris.boldlygoingnowhere.org <--- is mine
<Jester45> mine is the best ever
<somerville32> xubuntu.org <-- Mine.
<maxamillion> Jester45: that's annoying
<maxamillion> somerville32: hey!!! that's part mine too!!!
<Jester45> maxamillion: lol
<Jester45> oooo DNS fight
<somerville32> I joke, I joke (now moving to -offtopic). It's Canonical's server.
<Jester45> you sound like zodburg from futurerama
<maxamillion> lol
<luckyone> hello all
<linux_> hey luckyone
<somerville32> Hi :)
<Jester45> hi
<maxamillion> hello
<luckyone> ? how do I change the username of the first user that ubuntu created on installation?
<luckyone> I just read the man page for usermod and it says that it can't be run while the user is logged in
<linux_> you should try activating the root account and then log in that and delete the user account
<luckyone> yeah, I guess I could do that
<luckyone> I just took a box from my inlaws that they recently replaced, trying to figure out something cool to do with it...
<luckyone> besides folding protiens all the time
<luckyone> it has ubuntu (because I thought the interface would be more intuitive for them, less config files) but I want to clean it up and get xubuntu installed on it without having to start over
<luckyone> I decided my first step would be changing the username to something that isn't so silly
<linux_> sudo apt-get install xubuntu --> that might work maybe, or xubuntu-desktop?
<maxamillion> xubuntu-desktop would be the package you are looking for .... errr meta-package, but whatever
<luckyone> right, I need to sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove first methinks
<maxamillion> but even still ... i would advise a data backup and a fresh installation
<luckyone> there is nothing on it
<luckyone> maxamillion, can I do a fresh install without a monitor attached to the machine?
<luckyone> that really raises the bar on my linux knowledge
<maxamillion> uhmmm.... technically ... yes, do i recommend it? no .... have i ever done it? no ... do i know how to do it? no ... but i have heard of it being done
<j1mc> you could ssh into the machine and do a fresh install w/o a monitor attached.
<maxamillion> i actually have to go
<j1mc> couldn't you do that?  i think so . . .
<j1mc> you'd have to know the ip address, though.
<luckyone> j1mc, do you have a link to any doc on how to do that
<luckyone> j1mc, that is actually what I want to do
<maxamillion> j1mc: well ... luckyone want's to install without a monitor and shh (iirc) is dissabled from the install image
<j1mc> and you'd have to be able to work from a separate machine.
<maxamillion> i gotta go ... laters
<luckyone> j1mc, is ssh enabled on any image?
<j1mc> i really am not sure.
<luckyone> hmm, I will try another channel
<luckyone> thanks
<j1mc> what i did one time was install ubuntu server, and then ssh into it to configure it.
<j1mc> but i had the monitor connected during the actual install
<somerville32> luckyone, Would it be possible for you to have a monitor when you install?
<luckyone> no
<luckyone> somerville32, no
<somerville32> luckyone, Is the box remote from you?
<linux_> that would be a cool feature if you could have an install CD that sets up the computer without any confirmation (auto yes's every 10 sec)
<luckyone> somerville32, no, but all I have are laptops, no display to hook it to
<j1mc> linux_, hehe . . . an "auto-yes" installation?  :)  how very "linux."  :)
<luckyone> hmm - I guess what I really want to do is just create a new user exactly like the user the ubuntu installer creates, then delete the previous user
<linux_> lol, didn't see that as funny till you mentioned it lol
<luckyone> there are ways to make images that do what you are talking about
<luckyone> it seems very feasible
<linux_> sudo adduser <user> maybe?
<luckyone> yeah
<DarthLappy> How can I add a samba mount with a space in the name to fstab?
<luckyone> "" ?
<DarthLappy> Nope.
<luckyone> hmm
<luckyone> \ ?
<DarthLappy> Nope.
* luckyone scratches head...
<DarthLappy> Yeah :(
<somerville32> luckyone, Try using usermod with sudo
<luckyone> can't use it while user is logged in
<somerville32> luckyone, Have you *tried*?
<DarthLappy> \o/
<DarthLappy> Spaces can be escaped as \040, apparently.
<linux_> tried ssh -X linux@portunknown.servehttp.com
<Majic> I'm having trouble with fstab.  I got a partition to mount in Windows AND Ubuntu, but it's READ-ONLY in Ubuntu.  Can someone please explain to me how to change the permissions in /etc/fstab so I can read and write to that drive?
<somerville32> Magic: Is the Windows driver NTFS?
<Majic> Yes.
<Majic> I'm guessing you meant drive, just be clear.
<Majic> clear?*
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> s/driver/partition
<Majic> Umm, I've never seen that file path before..
<somerville32> That is because it is not a file path :)
<Majic> Oh, okay...
<somerville32> It is search and replace
<Majic> 0.o
<Majic> It didn't work for me... 0.o
<somerville32> Right.
<Majic> Hey Commander-Crowe. :)
<somerville32> Magic: Is the Window's partition NTFS?
<Majic> Yes.
<Commander-Crowe> hey
<somerville32> !ntfs | Majic
<ubotu> Majic: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Majic> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Majic> :)
<Majic> Thanks somerville32. :D
<somerville32> np :)
<linux_> also, thanks somerville32 for your time
<somerville32> linux_: Sorry I couldn't be more help :)
<linux_> no problem, maybe a good old restart will fix it
<Majic> Ack, I forgot how you unload a module...
<Majic> it's the opposite of modprobe...
<Majic> I forgot the command, help please? :)
<Jester45> bye bye bye bye
<somerville32> Well... that was annoying, lol
<somerville32> Majic, One sec.
<Majic> :D
<somerville32> Majic, rmmod
<Majic> Thank you. <3
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> Don't thank me, thank Google :)
<Majic> hehehe
<vai_ro> question when i run .giff they eat my cpu any ideas as to why?
<somerville32> what is .giff?
<vai_ro> you know giff files little still frames looped together
<somerville32> Oh, right.
<somerville32> what do you open them with?
<vai_ro> well firefox
<vai_ro> i thought it was because i didnt have the mplayer plugins installed but that wasnt it
<gunny01> hi all. I want to be able to access my linux box via ssh on my home network (eg. using putty on a WinXP machine to transfer files.) could someone point me to a tutorial or the like?
<somerville32> gunny01, Install the openssh server package :)
<gunny01> that's it?
<somerville32> Yup.
<gunny01> so, I would just ssh to my network ip (192...) and my user name and pass?
<somerville32> Correct. :)
<somerville32> You can also use sftp for transferring files
<gunny01> cool.
<gunny01> do I have to start it like apache, or is it always on?
<somerville32> It would always be on - just like Apache ;] 
<gunny01> :)
<gunny01> coming from windows...
<somerville32> gunny01, Did I answer your question? :)
<Commander-Crowe> is there an ls that only looks at dirs?
<somerville32> ls */
<nyu2-away> ls -d */
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Right
<nyu2-away> ^_^
<nyu2-away> Or if you want more levels, 'find * -type d'.
<Commander-Crowe> hey where is stdio.h located?
<nyu2-away>  /usr/include
<DarthLappy> Is there a way I can get the music control buttons at the front of my laptop to work?
<somerville32> DarthLappy, I know I got mine to work in Gnome but not Xfce4
<DarthLappy> :(
* somerville32 will try again in Xfce 4.4
<DarthLappy> What did you do in Gnome?
<somerville32> Oh it works :)
<somerville32> Now I just need to figure out the command required to adjust the volume
<DarthLappy> Heh.
<DarthLappy> Well, mine don't seem to work :(
<somerville32> : (
<vbb> hi
<somerville32> Hey :)
<vbb> I need some help
<vbb> When I boot up in Xubuntu
<vbb> my keyboard wont work
<vbb> but it worked in the setup :S
<vbb> My mouse works too.
<vbb> :(
<somerville32> vbb: How are you typing to us now?
<vbb> I'm on windows.
<somerville32> Ah.
<vbb> Can it have anything to do with it being a USB keyboard ? even tho it worked in Ubuntu?
<somerville32> It might have something to do with it
<vbb> Hm
<nyu2-away> I remember hating that when I installed Xubuntu, too.
<vbb> Hm..
<vbb> Anyone here? :(
<somerville32> Where does it not work?
<somerville32> At the login prompt?
<vbb> Yes
<vbb> at the loogin prompt
<vbb> hi
<vbb> did u solve the problem
<vbb> with the keyboard nyu2
<nyu2> Oh.  Not really.  I ended up using a PS/2 keyboard until I was logged in all the way, and then I switched over.  It all works now, but that first boot was annoying.
<nyu2> I'm using a USB keyboard now.
<vbb> kk
<nyu2> Not that that helps.
<Buddha|> Is there a GTK-based tabbed text editor that does not require Gnome?
<DarthLappy> Gvim ^_^
<Buddha|> Gvim has tabs?
<DarthLappy> Ya.
<DarthLappy> :tabnew
<Buddha|> hmm.  I don't see Gvim in Synaptic.
<DarthLappy> vim-gtk, I think.
<genii> Anyone using xfce 4.4 yet? I'm debating upgrading it on this old laptop
<somerville32> genii, I am on Feisty
<genii> so xubuntu pre-7.04 has xfce 4.4 already?
<somerville32> Yup
<genii> I'm still running 5.10 here LOL
<genii> (on the thinkpad A20m)
<somerville32> hehe :)
<genii> Since it only has 64 ram on here not sure about bumping it up yet til I know if it will run alright
* somerville32 nods.
<genii> The biggest reason woud be for the new desktop features like shortcuts an so on
* somerville32 nods.
<genii> I'm thinking about just installing 4.4 from the main xfce site over my 5.10
* somerville32 nods.
* DarthLappy unscrews somerville32's head
<somerville32> Ouch
<DarthLappy> :(
<maverick`-> 7J
<amorphous_> anyone know why the panels keep dissapearing in x? it's only once in a while - but it's really annoying - sometimes the machine starts up with no panels?!!? Also --- how do I get them back?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Hit alt+F2 and launch xfce4-panel from there.
<amorphous_> thanks PuMpErNiCkLe - i'll give it a go... ;)
<CJari> hello
<DarthLappy> Morning.
<CJari> I found out that xubuntu does not have /etc/inittab - can you confirm this? and is there any documentation of the new files?
<CJari> morning
<PuMpErNiCkLe> They're using upstart and /etc/event.d/ instead.
<CJari> ok thanks, what is upstart? is that a program?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's an event-based init replacement.
<CJari> alright
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It got introduced in an init-compatible mode for 6.10, and it should fully replace init within about 2 releases, I think.
<CJari> interesting, now I just need to find instructions for it
<CJari> wow found an site for it: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<MrDenix> hello everyone, nice to see you hyper_ch
<nicolah> Hi, I'd like to upgrade to xfce 4.4 and I use ubuntu
<nicolah> But I'm not sure which link I should follow from here
<nicolah> http://www.xfce.org/download/
<somerville32> nicolah: It might be best to wait for the release of Ubuntu 7.04
<nicolah> do you mean feisty ?
<nicolah> Right now I'm using edgy (should be 6.10)
<somerville32> Right
<nicolah> ok, Can I enable semi-transparent windows in xfce 3.99.1 (xfce 4.4 beta 2) ?
<somerville32> Yup
<nicolah> I'm not sure I know how to enable this feature
<nicolah> Do i need to install xfwm4 ?
<DarthLappy> That should be installed.
<nicolah> ok, how do I enable it ?
<DarthLappy> Enable what?
<nicolah> I'd like to have some semi-transparent window
<DarthLappy> Oh, well it's a configuration option somewhere, but I'm not sure where :)
<nicolah> thanks, I'll search for it
<grazie> nicolah: add Composite in an Extensions Section of xorg.conf
<nicolah> grazie, are you italian ?
<grazie> nopre
<grazie> no
<nicolah> ok
<nicolah> your nickname means "thanks" in italian
<nicolah> btw
<nicolah> I added these lines
<nicolah> Section Extensions
<nicolah> Option Composite Enable
<nicolah> EndSection
<nicolah> to my xorg.conf
<nicolah> right ?
<grazie> almost...like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3335/
<DarthLappy> You don't need the RENDER option.
<nicolah> do I need to restart the session to see the changes ?
<grazie> DarthLappy: ok - didn't know - thanks
<grazie> nicolah: restart X yes
<nicolah> I'm restarting it
<nicolah> I logged off and logged in again but no transparent windows appeared
<grazie> nicolah: you need to turn it on
<DarthLappy> Obviously.
<DarthLappy> Did you ever set them to be transparent? It's hardly going to read your mind :)
<nicolah> eheh, How do I set them to be transparent ?
<grazie> nicolah: you should have a new Setttings > W M Tweaks
<nicolah> ok, let me check
<grazie> nicolah: did you log off/logon or restart X?
<nicolah> log off/logon
<nicolah> how do I restart X ?
<grazie> must restart X
<apokryphos> nicolah: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<DarthLappy> There's a keyboard shortcut >_<
<BrendanM> Does anyone know what I need to do to get Xarchiver to read .rar and .7z files?
<somerville32> BrendanM, You'll most likely need to install unrar-free or unrar-unfree
<somerville32> * nonrar-unfree
<somerville32> gah
<somerville32> *rar-nonfree
<nicolah> I typed /sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart | then I found myself in a blank screen with the flashing cursor, didn't know what to do so I rebooted. No new options in the WM tweaks
<somerville32> nicolah, You need to enable the compositor
<nicolah> ok
<nicolah> (how ?)
<grazie> nicolah:  you have already
<somerville32> ~/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/xfwm4.xml
<somerville32> You'll need to edit that file
* somerville32 needs to run.
<nicolah> I don't have that file
<somerville32> nicolah, Are you sure?
<nicolah> i'm in
<nicolah> /home/nicola/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings
<nicolah> and there's no xfwm4.xml
<somerville32> lol
<nicolah> there's desktop, gtk, keyboard,orage,shortcuts,sound and workspaces
<somerville32> Hmm...
<somerville32> try desktop?
<nicolah> which option name should I look for ?
<nicolah> nothing about transparency or composite
<somerville32> TheSheep: ping
<grazie> nicolah: just touch the file
<nicolah> touch the file ? do you mean opening it with ff ?
<grazie> touch xfwm4.xm
<grazie> touch xfwm4.xml
<nicolah> in a shell ?
<grazie> yes
<nicolah> I did it
<nicolah> nothig happened
<grazie> yes, now edit another file
<grazie> edit ~/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/wmtweaks.xml
<nicolah> which one ?
<nicolah> ok
<nicolah> i'm there
<grazie> change.....UseCompositing" type="int" value="1"
<nicolah> done
<nicolah> restart the x ?
<grazie> delete .cache/xfce4/desktop/ first
<nicolah> (ok) the last time i did /sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<nicolah> I found myself in a blank screen
<nicolah> what should I do then ?
<grazie> your probably best rebooting anyway... to overwrite ram cache
<nicolah> ok
<nicolah> thanks
<grazie> working?
<nicolah> yes
<grazie> good
<grazie> i find it slows things down for me
<nicolah> Now I'm trying to understand if there's a way to set transparency for the *active* window insted of the others
<grazie> everything can be set by Setttings > W M Tweaks
<nicolah> I'm there but it looks like you cannot set transparency for the active window
<nicolah> which is the only thing I was looking for
<nicolah> it make no sense !
<nicolah> I mean: I'd like to use an application in a window and I'd like to read what's under that window
<nicolah> who cares about transparency of inactive windows ?
<grazie> there may be a way to do what you want, but I don't know how
<nicolah> thanks
<nicolah> If anyother knows please let me know
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I believe you can change the transparency using the mouse scrollwheel if the cursor is over the window border.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You may have hold down the alt key while doing that.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (I can't test that now, so I'm not sure.)
<nicolah> wow
<nicolah> it work with the alt key
<nicolah> now it makes sense
<grazie> funny...doesn't work for me!
<nicolah> make sure you're using the alt button and not the alt gr one
<grazie> yes I am
<grazie> no worries
<nicolah> this feature is great, even if I have to agree with grazie: it slows the system down a lot
<nicolah> maybe I'll use with the next cpu
<grazie> nicolah: did you keep the RENDER option?
<nicolah> no, should I ?
<grazie> apparent it's not needed, although it's set for me
<grazie> thought is may the cause of the slow speed if we both had it set
<nicolah> what's your cpu ?
<grazie> 1.9G
<nicolah> mine is a duron 800 with 256 MB
<grazie> well it slows me down
<nicolah> now I understand why transparency is disabled in default configuration
<grazie> i've had transparent terminals working well though
<Spot101> Greetings
<Spot101> Anyone using Xubuntu on a G3 imac?
<grazie> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<gabkdlly> vlc is quite nice. I would recommend it to anyone who needs a media player with a GUI
<grazie> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<maxamillion> vlc is awesome ... but alot of people tend to enjoy RealPlayer as well
<maxamillion> !reaplay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reaplay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> !info realplay
<ubotu> Package realplay does not exist in any distro I know
<maxamillion> -.-;
<maxamillion> ubotu: you fail at life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you fail at life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> anyways ... realplayer is in the commercial-main repo
<grazie> doing some real dumb here...apt-get can't see popular packages....must be something silly
<maxamillion> grazie: ?
<grazie> apt-get doesn't see vlc, xchat,... I can't see why?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<maxamillion> grazie: did you enable your universe repositories?
<maxamillion> .... brb
<grazie> maxamillion: yeah, but forgot to update before searching....like I said...thanks anyways
<maxamillion> grazie: no worries
<grazie_> what's the equivalent of using Update Manager with apt at cli?
<maxamillion> grazie_: you want to use apt-get or aptitude?
<grazie_> apt-get
<maxamillion> grazie_: "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<grazie_> dist-upgrade will not upgrade with my consent first?
<grazie_> s/with/without/
<grazie_> I'm not trying to upgrade to a new release
<ephemeros> hey \m/
<maxamillion> grazie_: that doesn't upgrade you to a new release unless you change the repositories, but it will get the latest kernel update
<maxamillion> anyhoo ... i have class ... bbl
<grazie_> max_at_class: thanks
<grazie_> can anyone explain to me why my system has three sets of linux-headers?
<grazie_> TheSheep: ping
<Ndut2> hi guys
<Ndut2> hmmm
<maxamillion> Ndut2: hello
<maxamillion> Ndut2: sorry, i was away .... what's up?
<torrrrr> hi, my network don't work for WAN
<maxamillion> wifi?
<torrrrr> no
<torrrrr> regular LAN+router+WAN
<TheSheep> torrrrr: do you mean yuor NAT doesn't work?
<torrrrr> works for the rest of the computers just mine lost the outside world since  I have changed the IP
<maxamillion> dhcp or static? ... is the machine on the LAN and attempting to reach the outside world?
<torrrrr> static
<maxamillion> torrrrr: can you ping the router?
<torrrrr> and I have uninstalled resoveconf package
<torrrrr> I can ping the ruoter
<torrrrr> And I can ssh in the LAN
<maxamillion> torrrrr: then you probably just need to add a default gateway and possibly config dns
<BrendanM> Does anyone know if there's a way to make a shortcut so that clicking on the clock on the panel will launch a calendar app like Orage?
<TheSheep> BrendanM: yes, just add 'orage clock' to the panel
<BrendanM> ok, cool
<TheSheep> BrendanM: instead of the simple one
<BrendanM> I assume it takes up marginally more system resources?
<TheSheep> not sure, I guess the difference is not noticeable
<maxamillion> BrendanM: remove the current one too ... or else there will be two clocks ... and no, almost the same system resources because nothing happens until you click it and launch orage :)
<BrendanM> yeah, I did remove the simple one
<BrendanM> The orage one seems tricky to configure
<maxamillion> BrendanM: i just accept all the defaults, it normally just detects what you already have configured (iirc)
<grazie> TheSheep: any ideas why my clean system has 3 sets of linux-headers installed?
<BrendanM> ok. It's showing 24-hour time rather than 12, and it's displaying seconds
<TheSheep> grazie: because you had 3 versions of kernels?
<grazie> lol
<TheSheep> BrendanM: type %H:%M in the box
<BrendanM> that got rid of the seconds, but it's till on military/24-hour time
<kalikiana> BrendanM: anything against iso time? :P
<BrendanM> *shrug* Personal preference
<kalikiana> :)
<maxamillion> BrendanM: oh ... that's how i keep mine normally anyways :/
<BrendanM> that's the point of Linux, right? So you can nitpick every tiny aspect of your system and configure it the way you want
<kalikiana> Exactly. :D
<maxamillion> yes, very true
<TheSheep> BrendanM: open terminal, type 'man date' and scroll down for an explanation of various %x symbols
<BrendanM> I tried doing (%H-12) but it just shows (18-12)
<BrendanM> = )
<slow-motion> hallo
<BrendanM> Ah ha
<BrendanM> %I is 12 hours
<BrendanM> thanks TheSheep
<grazie> TheSheep: seriously though...this is a fresh install with 3 sets of processor headers
<BrendanM> Ironically, %p gives you AM/PM and %P gives you am/pm
<grazie> TheSheep: linux-headers-2.6.17-10 linux-headers-2.6.17-10-powerpc linux-headers-2.6.17-10-powerpc64-smp
<TheSheep> grazie: maybe it upgraded during the isntall?
<TheSheep> grazie: which one do you use?
<grazie> powerpc
<maxamillion> grazie: i think it needs each one because the -generic will use the appropriate ones when needed (iirc)
<grazie> i'm sure it doesn't need powerpc64-smp
<maxamillion> grazie: its a generic kernel, if in the event it were to load and you had a ppc64, it would
<maxamillion> errr... dual
<grazie> still trying to isolate my loss of sound problem. after a clean install everything works again
<BrendanM> Sorry...one more stupid clock/calendar question. Is there a way to make orage close when I hit the "X" instead of just minimizing to the system tray?
<grazie> however, a new kernel, headers and restricted modules are ready for updates. just doesn't seem right to me to maintain 3 lots of headers
<TheSheep> grazie: get yourself an x86 ;)
<grazie> i have, but mac boxes are very nice
<maxamillion> BrendanM: not that i know of, you have to click file_.quit
<TheSheep> I think there's an option to not show the tray icon
<BrendanM> yeah, there is, but it doesn't actually close, the process stays running
<BrendanM> not that orage is a real resource-hog or anything
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> BrendanM: at least you get your calendar really fast next time ;)
<BrendanM> that's true
<BrendanM> This machine is pretty old though, I've been trying to keep a very minimal amount of background processes running
<TheSheep> BrendanM: well, file a feature request, and live with manual closing for now
<Ndut2> hi guys
<TheSheep> hi Ndut2, what's the weather like in Singapore? :)
<Ndut2> hi sheep guess its alright but quite windy recently
<Ndut2> crap this old laptop dont even have lan card
<Ndut2> zzzzzzzzzzz
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> hailing in Poland :/
<Ndut2> how is poland ?
<Ndut2> ic
<Ndut2> what?
<Ndut2> hailing in poland now ?
<Ndut2> how big is the ice ?
<TheSheep> pretty lousy weather
<TheSheep> Ndut2: tiny. we can continue this on the #xubuntu-offtopic if you like
<Ndut2> sure
<grazie> hyper_ch: did you say once say that you run xubuntu on a g4?
<maxamillion> grazie: i used to run Xubuntu on an iBookG4 (before i had to sell it) ... i got a noticable performance increase and roughly 20-30 minutes longer battery life
<grazie> maxamillion: i'm still not convinced about the linux-headers being right
<maxamillion> grazie: they might not be ... i just think they are supposed to be there because of the -generic kernel
<grazie> if the kernel was built from source, yes
<grazie> one theory i have is that my system borked the sound due the kernel confusion
<maxamillion> grazie: possible
<grazie> could test my thoery by updating again, but I'd rather not unless it's the only way to find out
<maxamillion> yeah .... i dunno :(
<darrend> on my laptop, when I switch from AC to battery or vice versa, everything seems to get set accordingly APART from the cpu_freq governer which I have to change manually.  Any idea why?
<Ubuntuguy> Hey all -- any word on when xfce 4.4 will be available for installation on edgy?
<somerville32> Ubuntuguy, IT most likely won't be.
<Ubuntuguy> what a pity!  Does that mean I'm stuck with compiling this baby?
<somerville32> You can just wait for Feisty to be released in April :)
<Ubuntuguy> true, indeed.
<drx0drx> what is the Linux equivalent of the all users/startup folder?
<somerville32> drx0drx, init.d :)
<drx0drx> somerville32, so I can just edit init.d and append my command, e.g., xm create {name}
<drx0drx> somerville32, ?
<somerville32> Not... really
<somerville32> You want a program to be run when a user logins?
<drx0drx> somerville32, no i want to start up a Xen virtual machine when the host OS boots
<ar3ac> when we have on edgy the xfce 4.4.0 packages ?
<somerville32> ar3ac, Probably never :)
<drx0drx> somerville32, is that how I would do it, just add the xm create {name} to the bottom of init.d?
<somerville32> drx0drx: When exactly do you want the Xen virtual machine to start?
<drx0drx> someville32, after the host Linux boots up, but before any users log in.
<somerville32> !init | drx0drx
<ubotu> drx0drx: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Ndut2> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/restricted Sources
<Ndut2> Fetched 51.4kB in 1m35s (539B/s)
<Ndut2> Reading package lists... Done
<Ndut2> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Ndut2> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Ndut2> guys any idea how can i fix this ?
<Ndut2> running apt-get update didnt correct the problems
<somerville32> !repositories | Ndut2
<ubotu> Ndut2: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<somerville32> See the part about the keys
<Ndut2> okay thx somer
<Ndut2> !wpa | Ndut2
<ubotu> Ndut2: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ndut2> !opera | Ndut2
<ubotu> Ndut2: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<TheSheep> Ndut2: you can also just /msg the bot
<Ndut2> ic
<slow-motion> n8
<drx0drx> what's the consensus about reiserfs versus ext3 and can you convert from resier to ext3?
<bigfuzzyjesus> i just use ext
<bigfuzzyjesus> 3
<drx0drx> how do you export a file system?
<grazie> export? do you mean make a backup copy?
<drx0drx> I'm getting an error that says "file system not exported"
<grazie> what where you doing to get the message?
<drx0drx> I think it either means that (1) I haven't created an /sda link or (2) I haven't exported it to my virtual domain.
<drx0drx> in the vm manager
<grazie> sorry must have missed a lot of detail - i haven't a clue what your on about
<drx0drx> I'm trying to install Windows under Linux/Xen, and I have to specify the "paritition containing the boot files", so I specify the same paritition I want the OS installed on, and it says "file system not exported"
<grazie> no experience of Xen sorry
<drx0drx> incidentally, if I specify nothing, it says "error: partition containing kernel and RAM disk cannot be empty" which leads me to believe that it wants the Linux host boot parition, not the Windows guest boot partition, sound about right?
<grazie> Is there a way I can trace the exact date/time of when a package was released into a repository?
<zoexii> hello!, can someone help me with installing a new cursor theme?
<zoexii> I found one I like but cannot figure out how to install it.
<somerville32> Put it in ~/.themes/ :)
<grazie> zoexii: if you do as somerville32 says you'll see your new theme in Settings > Window Manager Settings
<grazie> somerville32: do you know how to get the exact date/time of when a package was released into a repository?
<somerville32> grazie: For each release?
<somerville32> *which
* SkirK_WorKSpacE va sotto la doccia con la sua paperella gialla
<Jester45> english?
<grazie> edgy
<grazie> somerville32: ^^
<somerville32> grazie: http://lists.ubuntu.com/edgy-changes
<Jester45> megamaced: would you be the same megamaced from hardwareforums.com?
<megamaced> yep
<megamaced> i
<megamaced> hi
<Jester45> cool
<Jester45> hi guess who i am
<megamaced> go on
<Jester45> Jester45
<Jester45> im not to active
<megamaced> Really? :P
<Jester45> i was
<grazie> somerville32: that looks great..my hero...thanks
<somerville32> grazie, np :)
<Jester45> megamaced: i was just wondering
<Jester45> does anyone here know how to get a torrent tracker like search and DB?
<spasticteapot> Hello!
<spasticteapot> Has anyone else here tried Zenwalk?
<Jester45> i dont want to run the tracker just a DB of torrents and a search function
<spastic_teapot> Hello!
<spastic_teapot> Anyone else here tried Zenwalk?
<spastic_teapot> It's similar to Xubuntu, and while more of a pain in the ass to use, it's a good bit faster.
<spastic_teapot> Anyone know how to get Xubuntu running at nearly the same speed?
<spastic_teapot> Anyone here?
<hyper_ch> grazie: no, I don't have mac
<hyper_ch> spastic_teapot: Xubuntu runs pretty quick for me
<grazie> hyper_ch: sorry, my mistake...now sorted...thanks for getting back to me.
<vixpoxi> hello
<vixpoxi> ??
<vixpoxi> hi?
<drx0drx> why does gedit remove single quotes from text files brought over from the PC and is there a way to stop this?
<vixpoxi> hello
<RememberPOL> every 5 seconds or so apt-index-watch spikes my cpu usage... when i do ps - A|grep apt... it shows up as pid 4073 (all the time) but once every 5 seconds a second apt-index-watch with a new pid shows up for a second and goes away, but 4073 is always there. the new one causes my system to lag... any idea what's going on?
<TheSheep> RememberPOL: where did you get that -index-watch thing from?
<RememberPOL> TheSheep: ? i presume it comes with the system?
<TheSheep> RememberPOL: I don't have such a thing
<TheSheep> RememberPOL: what version do you run?
<RememberPOL> 6.10
<TheSheep> !info apt-index-watcher
<ubotu> apt-index-watcher: Updater for apt-front indexes. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.9ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 698 kB, installed size 1972 kB
<TheSheep> maxamillion: what's apt-front?
<maxamillion> TheSheep: never heard of it
<maxamillion> TheSheep: http://libapt-front.alioth.debian.org/ <---maybe that?
<TheSheep> maxamillion: is apt-index-watcher installed by default in edgy?
<maxamillion> TheSheep: doesn't appear to be
<TheSheep> RememberPOL: seems you got that package dragged in by Adept
<TheSheep> RememberPOL: blame KDE ;)
<RememberPOL> so just uninstall apt-index-watcher ?
<maxamillion> Adept ... ewwww
<RememberPOL> :/
<RememberPOL> should i remove adept?
<TheSheep> that's a question I'm not authorized to answer XD
<TheSheep> good night everyone!
<maxamillion> RememberPOL: yes, i beg you to uninstall adept and use aptitude or apt-get (preferably aptitude)
<maxamillion> TheSheep: night
<RememberPOL> i don't know what i installed that required adept
<RememberPOL> oh well
<maxamillion> kubuntu-desktop if i remember correctly
<RememberPOL> no
<RememberPOL> well
<RememberPOL> i didn't manually install kubuntu-desktop
<Lesiu> hello
<RememberPOL> maybe some kde app needed it
<RememberPOL> but i dunno
<Lesiu> does anybody know if xubuntu have Automatic LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL and PHP) ?
<hyper_ch> Lesiu: the server edition has it by default
<DarthLappy> Odd... Quod Libet doesn't want to start.
<maxamillion> RememberPOL: actually ... adept might even be installed by default ...
<maxamillion> RememberPOL: nope .. nvm
<drx0drx> how do I view the contents of /dev/sdb1
<hyper_ch> RememberPOL: kde appz shouldn't install kubuntu-desktop... just the required libraries
<Lesiu> where i can download server edition or is it just the xubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso file ?
<RememberPOL> i removed adept which removed apt-index-watcher and now it's okay
<hyper_ch> Lesiu: well, there is no xubuntu-server edition... just a ubuntu-server edition
<Lesiu> thx very much hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> Lesiu: but if you want a gui, then have xubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu installed and install (L)AMP afterwards :)
<drx0drx> I'm trying to connect to an ISO image located at /dev/sdb1.  When the drive mounts, nautilus calls it EXTERNAL/ISO/Windows.ISO  What is the Linux path to the ISO file?
<Lesiu> so there is a package called lamp or i have to manually install Apache, MySQL and PHP packages ?
<hyper_ch> install it manually, much better... I don't think  there's a meta package called lamp
<hyper_ch> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<hyper_ch> !iso | drx0drx
<ubotu> drx0drx: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Lesiu> ok thx
<bigredradio> Anyone able to export a display to Xubuntu without ssh -X? I turned off --nolisten and restarted X but still can't connect.
<bigredradio> I also xhost +. No good still.
<drx0drx> ubotu:  so I was supposed to have an ISO on DVD and mount it using dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/Windows but it's really mounted at /mnt/mountpoint, but when I enter dd if=/mnt/mountpoint /of=/iso/window.iso or dd if=/dev/sdb1... it fails
<maxamillion> drx0drx: ubotu is a bot
<bigredradio> drx0drx: Are you trying to copy or mount it?
<grazie> maxamillion: sorted my sound problem...it was due to a missing package
<maxamillion> grazie: well, glad you got that figured out ... sorry i wasn't of more help :/
<grazie> maxamillion: not completely figured out why the package wasn't picked originally, but...and people get scared by ppc me thinks
<maxamillion> grazie: oh yeah ... the world is scared of things that are superior because microsoft hasn't endorsed them ... haven't you noticed this by now?
<Jester45> i dont like macs
<grazie> i don't the new price of macs
<grazie> and does look like ppc is dying...slowly
<Jester45> its been dying since its birth
<drx0drx> anyone know which single quotes you use to surround arguments in a python script?
<kalikiana> drx0drx: ' or " for strings
<drx0drx> it's throwing an error in a python script only on lines with 'quoted arguments' as such
<drx0drx> linux/gedit stripped out the quotes
#xubuntu 2007-01-30
<drx0drx> i put them back, but the printout shows ` and not ' for the first, and the second one I can't find on the keyboard (angles the other way)
<Jester45> how did you just type it then?
<drx0drx> the open quote I can find, just not the closed one
<drx0drx> the open quote ` with the regular closed quote ' also throw the error
<megamaced> yeah, so hey Jester. how's it going? What brings you here?
<Jester45> im all ways here
<Jester45> !seen cellofellow
<ubotu> I last saw cellofellow (n=josh@geek-17.69-71-160-0.qwest.dsl.vcn.com) 1d 5h 54m 3s ago, quiting: Client Quit
<Jester45> arrg
<megamaced> LOL
<megamaced> Did'nt know you ran xubuntu
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> i do
<Jester45> very much so
<megamaced> as you main OS?
<Jester45> xubuntu windows regualr debian and looking into suse
<Jester45> pretty much
<Jester45> windows for gaming so its 1/2 and 1/2
<megamaced> So how come you choose Xubuntu over, say Ubuntu?
<DarthLappy> Gah... Quod Libet still won't run >_<
<Jester45> tis better
<DarthLappy> Gets to Opening Audio Device and goes no further.
<megamaced> It's better in certain situations I think
<Jester45> megamaced: i got webserver :) its da bomb ------> jesteris.boldygoingnowhere.org
<megamaced> Jester45: Thats running over Xubuntu right?
<megamaced> Jester45: Getting 0wn3d by the amount of pop-ups you sight has
<Jester45> yes its x
<megamaced> I've got a problem with my Xubuntu settings manager: see the pic http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/8796/xfcesettingsmanagerqg6.jpg
<megamaced> The 'button label' text appears for some reason
<Jester45> popups?
<Jester45> what are you talking abouty
<Jester45> megamaced: whats your verson
<Jester45> megamaced: kaffine? thats nasty why u use that
<megamaced> huh?
<Jester45> your in #kaffine
<Jester45> kaffeine
<megamaced> Yeah, I was sorting out my remote control
<megamaced> I can use it to change channels and view the epg :-)
<Jester45> why not mplayer?
<megamaced> Because TV is so much easier to set up in Kaffeine!
<megamaced> Kaffeine is a pretty good app you know. Sure it has a tendancy to crash when you least want it but I can make do with that
<Jester45> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Feisty Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<maxamillion> !vlc > megamaced
<Jester45> what herd is feisty 2? or has it moved on
<maxamillion> Jester45: still 2 atm
<Jester45> looks like its all most 3
<megamaced> 2
<maxamillion> megamaced: well ... ubotu was supposed to tell you about vlc ... anyhoo ... i recommend vlc for media
<Jester45> i still recommend mplayer/menocder combo
<megamaced> Yeah, I know about all of those, I've tried all of those, and Kaffeine & Amarok pwn them all :P
<maxamillion> i don't do much media so don't listen to me
<maxamillion> oooo, there is a gtk app that is newer that apparently dominates amarok ... wish i could think of it
<grazie> exaile?
<megamaced> maxamillion: it's called Exaile
<maxamillion> sounds about right :)
<megamaced> Yeah it's OK
<Jester45> i think amarok is way better
<megamaced> Still got a bit of catching up to do yet
<maxamillion> oh ... i heard it was like the best thing to happen to linux music players yet
<megamaced> But it's one to look out for in the future
<megamaced> Not yet it isn't :-)
<maxamillion> meh ... i still use xmms
<megamaced> If I'd have to choose a GTK app then I'd go with Rythmbox for audio
<megamaced> Banshee is too unstable I am afraid
<megamaced> maxamillion: have you tried Beep?
<maxamillion> megamaced: nope
<grazie> i still like xmms, nice and simple. I wish I could get it to play aacplus streams though
<megamaced> maxamillion: It's an updated GTK+2 version of XMMS
<megamaced> maxamillion: So it's got nice menus
<maxamillion> grazie: i'm not sure what aacplus streams are ... but have you heard of streamtuner?
<maxamillion> megamaced: ooooh, yeah ... i've heard of that
<megamaced> maxamillion: I run beep as the default music player on my Xubuntu installation
<grazie> maxamillion: yes I use streamtuner...it's stream bookmark app really
<maxamillion> grazie: oh ok .... again with the non-media centric me
<maxamillion> :P
<megamaced> Streamtuner is pretty good, although ive had trouble connecting to live365 with it recently
<Jester45> www.x-kings.com <--- join me to conquer the world
<dekker_avesque> installing Xubuntu right now
<dekker_avesque> using liveCD to chat
<maxamillion> yeah, it randomly stopped letting my listen to 1.fm channel X so i switch to 1.fm - High Voltage
<maxamillion> dekker_avesque: awesome! welcome to our world
<dekker_avesque> i used to use Morphix with XFCE, moved to ubuntu with windows dual boot
<dekker_avesque> then windows somehow raped my harddrive
<dekker_avesque> and managed to screw up every partition
<megamaced> that's pretty common
<DarthLappy> Anyone good with screen?
<dekker_avesque> so i damned microsoft once and for all
<dekker_avesque> and downloaded the new Xubuntu, because i dislike Gnome at times
<maxamillion> DarthLappy: i've dabbled, what's up?
<DarthLappy> maxamillion: \o/ Backspace is set to ^H. Not fun for irssi.
<dekker_avesque> i like *BOX, but i don't think it's practical currently
<Jester45> dekker_avesque: good for you
<dekker_avesque> was a bootleg Windows copy anyway
<maxamillion> DarthLappy: oh yeah ... no clue, sorry :(
<dekker_avesque> paying for microsoft products? :P
<dekker_avesque> insanity
<megamaced> lol
<dekker_avesque> anyone used Ktoon?
<DarthLappy> :(
<maxamillion> there was a recent study and they say that 22-27% of all windows installations in the USA are bootlegged
<dekker_avesque> that's great
<Jester45> hehe
<dekker_avesque> personally, OSX is the best commercial OS on the market
<Jester45> mine be bootleg
<dekker_avesque> if i were going to pay for an OS, it'd be taht
<dekker_avesque> *that
<dekker_avesque> but i don't think the most essential of softwares should cost money
<grazie> bootleg - in China it must be aboutr 90%
<dekker_avesque> hah
<maxamillion> dekker_avesque: personally? ... factually would have been a better word
<maxamillion> dekker_avesque: well ... atleast for the desktop, i would rather has a solaris server than a OS X server
<dekker_avesque> agreed
<dekker_avesque> i think NetBSD is a pretty ideal server setup
<dekker_avesque> slackware's nice as well
<dekker_avesque> i've played around with Darwin (-aqua) for servers
<dekker_avesque> and it's pretty solid
<maxamillion> dekker_avesque: well ... NetBSD and slackware aren't commercial ;)
<dekker_avesque> no real advantages to BSD that i was aware of, but nonetheless decent
<grazie> i sent off for the free solaris 10 dvd, but it's not arrived yet
<dekker_avesque> true
<maxamillion> dekker_avesque: i actually prefer just flat out debian for servers ... stability that can not be rivaled
<dekker_avesque> nor is darwin for that matter unless it's packaged with aqua as osx
<maxamillion> grazie: me too :)
<dekker_avesque> this is true
<maxamillion> grazie: i posted the link on ubuntuforums.org :P
<dekker_avesque> slackware is just nice because it's so automated
<dekker_avesque> installation was a pain
<dekker_avesque> but once it's running it needn't be messed with usually
<grazie> maxamillion: I may have seen it there - can't remember
<maxamillion> grazie: i also posted here .... and in a couple other places, i'm a big fan of free *nix
<maxamillion> grazie: well, in this case it just saves me from having to buy a DVD-R ... but stilll
<dekker_avesque> has anyone tested wine with steam her?
<dekker_avesque> *here
<dekker_avesque> i've seen it done in screenshots
<dekker_avesque> but never gotten it to work properly
<dekker_avesque> never gotten WINE to work quiety "properly" at all for that matter
<dekker_avesque> *quite
<megamaced> dekker_avesque: have you tried Crossover instead?
<grazie> one day the world will that M$ is third rate. I think it'll all happen in China myself
<DarthLappy> dekker_avesque: It didn't work for me when I tried.
<megamaced> dekker_avesque: theres a  free trial on their website
<maxamillion> dekker_avesque: yeah, i think the screenshots are edited with the GIMP, i have even tried with cedega and no go
<megamaced> its good for about 30 days
<dekker_avesque> Crossover?
<dekker_avesque> unfamiliar with it
<megamaced> Google 'Codeweavers Crossover'
<dekker_avesque> ok
<megamaced> As I said, the free trial is good for 30 days and ran almost all windows apps I threw at it
<dekker_avesque> neat
<dekker_avesque> there's some wine-based gaming app i've heard of
<DarthLappy> Woot, well I fixed it by changing what Xterm sends :(
<dekker_avesque> don't remember the name
<dekker_avesque> but i believe it's geared towards things like Steam
<dekker_avesque> hey, question: do you have sound in Flash on Xubuntu 6.10?
<megamaced> dekker_avesque: are you refering to Cedega?
<dekker_avesque> or does it require a workaround?
<dekker_avesque> i might be, i don't remember
<Jester45> how do you change the background of html? im a little rusty on this
<megamaced> Yes I have sound in Flash 9
<dekker_avesque> i know that on hoary hedgehog i had to replace the firefox DSP with AOSS
<Jester45> i have sound
<dekker_avesque> ... supposedly
<dekker_avesque> and it still continued to not output sound
<megamaced> What version of flash?
<dekker_avesque> you didn't have to tweak it?
<dekker_avesque> they must've fixed that
<DarthLappy> Jester45: style="background: #<color> or url("foo.ext");"
<megamaced> Flash  7 is a nightmare
<dekker_avesque> 7 and 9
<maxamillion> dekker_avesque: yeah, on 32-bit ... but gnash on amd64 is kinda tricky... its alpha so i don't get upset
<dekker_avesque> tried both
<dekker_avesque> that was with Hoary Hedgehog though
<megamaced> All i did was copy the plugin to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<megamaced> thats it. it worked
<dekker_avesque> so it wouldn't surprise me that it'd be fixed by now
<DarthLappy> I just installed flashplugin-nonfree :)
<dekker_avesque> yeah, it must be fixed then
<megamaced> Is flash 9 backported now then?
<DarthLappy> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<megamaced> I guess so then
<megamaced> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<RememberPOL> I have flash9 installed
<maxamillion> megamaced: yeah ... actually i think in edgy its in universe ...
<maxamillion> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RememberPOL> I did it manually
<RememberPOL> 2 days ago
<maxamillion> !info flash-plugin
<ubotu> Package flash-plugin does not exist in any distro I know
<megamaced> Have any of you tried Prevu? It's great for backporting
<RememberPOL> Do you want to know how I installed flash?
<maxamillion> !info flashplayer-mozilla
<megamaced> basically it's a script that automates the backporting process for you
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: Macromedia Flash Player. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6.0.79-0.2 (edgy), package size 685 kB, installed size 1528 kB (Only available for i386)
<maxamillion> well that doesn't tell much
<RememberPOL> maxamillion: Look
<RememberPOL> (05:03:34 PM) RememberPOL: Sweet I solved my issue (of FLV video not playing in Xubuntu 6.10 due to outdated ffmpeg [fixed in fiesty-7.04, not being backported because ffmpeg breaks api/abi] ) by downloading http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/updaters/9/flash_player_9_linux_dev.tar.gz then extracting libflashplayer.so and flashplayer.xpt from /flash_player_9_linux_dev/plugin/debugger/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz/insta
<RememberPOL> it's not too hard
<maxamillion> RememberPOL: yeah, but its in the repositories ... i just installed the plugin and it was flash 9 in edgy (on my 32-bit laptop from work) ... i run amd64 at both my desk at work and my home desktop
<RememberPOL> oh cool
<RememberPOL> it wasn't in the repo 3 days ago..
<maxamillion> gnash is kinda cruddy though
<RememberPOL> heh
<maxamillion> RememberPOL: i think it was ... i installed it 2 weeks ago
<megamaced> gnash doesn't support flash 9 content
<RememberPOL> what is gnash?
<maxamillion> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<RememberPOL> oh
<maxamillion> :)
<dekker_avesque> well my system is ready to reboot
<RememberPOL> are you talking about gnash v9?
<dekker_avesque> you've all been very entertaining
<RememberPOL> i'm talking about a mozilla/firefox adobe v9 flash
<dekker_avesque> i'm sure you'll see me again when i can't get the ntfs-3 to compile
<dekker_avesque> :)
<dekker_avesque> lol
<maxamillion> you know ... maybe i enabled backports and didn't realize it, that's probably how i got flash 9 on that laptop
<megamaced> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Jester45> http://jesteris.boldlygoingnowhere.org/
<RememberPOL> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<maxamillion> RememberPOL: no no ... gnash still only has flash7 compatibility (to my knowledge) ... i think i just added backports and forgot
<maxamillion> RememberPOL: i don't even know how we got on the topic of flash to be honest
<RememberPOL> flashplugin-nonfree (9.0.31~ubuntu1~edgy1) [multiverse] 
<maxamillion> well there you go
<RememberPOL> heh
<maxamillion> wahoo!!!! i get off work in 15 minutes!!!
<RememberPOL> i dunno i had that installed but i could have sworn it was still only v7 but w/e
<maxamillion> RememberPOL: i have heard of issues during the upgrade ... i think it was kinda a hit or miss
<RememberPOL> well like i said.. doing it manually is not hard at all so if anyone has questions on that they can pm me
<maxamillion> cool cool, i'll send 'em your way if they stumble in :)
<DarthLappy> Heh.
* DarthLappy continues stabbing Quod Libet
<maxamillion> ?
<DarthLappy> It won't run!
<maxamillion> what is it?
<DarthLappy> A music player.
<maxamillion> ah
<DarthLappy> Ya. I don't really like gxine :)
<maxamillion> if it weren't for Flash and Java i would buy a PowerMac Dual G5 as my next desktop ... :/
<maxamillion> </random comment>
<DarthLappy> How do they stop you? O_o
<maxamillion> well ... first, i can't afford it and second ... http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=edgy&subword=1&exact=&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=sun-java&searchon=names .... and .... http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=flash&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<maxamillion> DarthLappy: no flash or java support for ppc :(
<grazie> maxamillion: ...and some ear muffs!
<DarthLappy> D:
<DarthLappy> O_o Quod Libet *finally* opened.
<maxamillion> i dunno .... my AMD64 machines have been good to me, i guess i will just keep with them ... might even take the jump to intel unless AMD gets its act together and starts helping out the open source community
<DarthLappy> But it looks frozen >_<
<maxamillion> i sorry
<DarthLappy> Aha, it seems like it only hates me when the samba mountpoint where all the music is isn't mounted.
<alex_> why do i get "Unable to mount 'foo' failed to determine the mount point for /dev/hdc'" when i ask xfce to mount the disc in the drive? there's an entry in /etc/fstab for the drive.. a manual mount via bash works
<alex_> (debian unstable for years - ubuntu for 5 mins)
<alex_> ah, ok, xubuntu made assumptions and added udf,iso9660 to my fstab... replacing with auto fixed it
<alex_> was that a common question and noone was interested or is xubuntu not actively maintained?
<alex_> hugely confidence inspiring :)
<somerville32> doh
<DarthLappy> D:
<AnythingJ> I am having a bit of trouble getting my Bekin wireless card to work.  All of the online howto's I have found says this card should work out of the box, and I should just be able see the card in system -> Network Settings... but it is not there... could that be because I did install xubuntu with the wireless card in? I just recently purchased the card?  though the howto was directed towards ubuntu users, not xubuntu
<somerville32> AnythingJ, I'm not quite sure.
<somerville32> You might wait for Maxamillion to show up. He has tons of experience with Wireless.
<somerville32> Did you see the wireless docs in !wireless ?
<AnythingJ>  !wireless?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> !wireles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireles - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AnythingJ> ya... all of the docs start with already having the wireless card show up in Network settings
<AnythingJ> which my card currently is not doing
<somerville32> Hmm..
<AnythingJ> when I was using ndiswrapper I could use ndiswrapper to tell me when the card was plugged in or when it wasn't, so I don't think the port is bad or anything like that
<AnythingJ> is there any way to run the internet configure again that runs when xubuntu installs?
<AnythingJ> ya... to ath0 device
<AnythingJ> no ath0 device*
<calamari> hi
<calamari> booted off the live/install cd and there were no panels (had to start xfce4-panel from a terminal), is this normal?
<DarthLappy> Shouldn't think so.
<calamari> yeah.. was weird that's why I'm asking :)
<calamari> this is an old computer.. maybe something is failing
<AnythingJ> I'm not sure what would cause that... you could try running a memtest... at least to eliminate you memory being bad from the possible issues
<calamari> yeah
<calamari> decided to try it once more and just try to install this time.. if it crashes again, then that's a good test to run
<AnythingJ> has it done the panel thing more than once? you should try booting it up a second time if you haven't
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Panels occasionally disappearing is a fairly common issue.  I wouldn't worry about it.
<calamari> it takes about 15-20 mins to get booted up hehe
<DarthLappy> You shoulda got the alternate CD :P
<calamari> does it come with more packages?
<AnythingJ> this is true... if your goal is to install xubuntu, the alternative cd would be good for you... I did an entirely text based install on the 500Mhz lappy I am chatting from using the alternative cd
<DarthLappy> Not that I'm aware of. It just has a text-based installer which can be much easier than waiting for the LiveCD to boot.
<AnythingJ> worked well... no 15-20min boot
<calamari> oic
<DarthLappy> I did the Alternate Install on all 3 of my Xubuntu computers :)
<calamari> aha.. saw the panels for a sec then they blinked off.. oh well, installing anyways :)
<DrX0> how do you run fsck manually to repair a corrupt superblock?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DrX0: If you do shutdown -F, it'll force fsck to run on reboot.
<DrX0> I'm in some mode that says it ignores shutdown, I can only do a Ctrl-D shutdown
<calamari> afk
<AnythingJ> oh man heroes is on tv
<AnythingJ> gotta run
<DrX0> PuMpErNiCkLe, it looks like it's shutting down, but it doesn't run the fsck and it comes right back to the login prompt
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DrX0: I'd run it from a livecd, then.
<DrX0> PuMpErNiCkLe, and then what?
<DrX0> I was able to run fsck, but it didn't fix anything.
<DrX0> PuMpErNiCkLe, also fsck reports trouble on a volume that my Linux was never on (it got created AFTER Linux was running)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You'd need to tell it to repair it instead of just diagnosing it.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> For e2fsck, I think it's the -p option.
<linux__> anyone know how to make services, such as proftpd, which are already startable by /etc/init.d/proftpd start start automatically
<DrX0> PuMpErNiCkLe, I'm using Reiser, is that safe?
<linux__> i think any journaling formatting is safe
<linux__> ext2 is best for performance because it doesn't journal
<DrX0> yeah, it says that's for ext2
<linux__> DrX0, do you know how to auto-start services on xubuntu?
<DrX0> no
<linux__> no harm asking :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> For reiserfs, reiserfsck --rebuild-sb rebuilds the superblock.
<DrX0> PuMpErNiCkLe, so reiserfsck --rebuild-sb /dev/sda
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yeah.  Check the man page to make sure that's the best option, though.
<DrX0> PuMpErNiCkLe, it didn't give me an error, but it didn't say much either
<DrX0> PuMpErNiCkLe, it ran, but I'm still down, no gui, maintenance mode only
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You didn't run that on a mounted drive, did you?
<DrX0> PuMpErNiCkLe, I think it fails if the drive is mounted, anyway, I'm no worse off but my system is hosed.
<spasticteapot> Hello!
<linux__> hey spasticteapot
<linux__> how are you doing today?
<spasticteapot> I'm currently in a bit of a pickle - I need to get a computer with a wireless card to share internet with a bunch of other windows and linux machines over a wired network.
<spasticteapot> Linux_: Incompetent as ever.
<DrX0> Does this thing have a repair mode or do I need to reinstall Linux and start over?
<spasticteapot> Linux_: I tried Zenwalk. Liked the speed, did not like how it was incompatible with everything.
<spasticteapot> Why is Xubuntu so @#$@#$@ slow? I've got a 1ghz Pentium-M! (1.5ghz P4 equivalent. Mostly.)
<spasticteapot> Perhaps it's a RAM issue? 512mb should be enough for Firefox and Abiword.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DrX0: It wouldn't necessarily fail.  It should definitely warn, though.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What output did it give?
<DarthLappy> It's not slow for me and I'm on a 850MHz P3 with 256mb RAM
<linux__> use the dillo browser
<linux__> it will increase your overall speed when using it
<DarthLappy> Hee hee, dillo <3
<spasticteapot> Anyways, I'm working for a non-profit student group...and I need to get the confounded thing to share internet.
<spasticteapot> Linux_: Tabs or death!
<spasticteapot> I think it's a RAM issue.
<DrX0> fsck failed for at least one file system (but it's not the one with Linux on it)
<spasticteapot> That, or the battery manager is hoovering up my RAM. I'm using a version that's a few weeks old - I need to download a new ISO.
<spasticteapot> Or would I gain the same benifits by updating?
<spasticteapot> Sorry for the dumb questions...I'm starting to lose my mind.
<spasticteapot> Linux_: Help? Please?
<linux__> which issue you need help on, xubuntu going too slow or sharing internet
<spasticteapot> Help sharing internet is the big one.
<spasticteapot> I'd also like to use it as a file server.
<linux__> ok, you need a proxy if you want to share the internet
<spasticteapot> In other words, generic Linux computer uses. (At least I'm not asking for much.)
<linux__> or give everyone an SSH
<spasticteapot> Durr.....
<spasticteapot> How do I do that?
<linux__> i would use tinyproxy, its the easiest program to setup to share internet
<linux__> sudo apt-get install tinyproxy
<spasticteapot> Neato.
<linux__> yep, i can put my config file on my website so you can take a look at it if you want
<linux__> https://portunknown.servehttp.com:445/tinyproxy.conf.txt
<spasticteapot> Could'nt find tinyproxy.
<linux__> let me take a look, one min
<spasticteapot> Where do I find the sources list, again?
<linux__> its there in the apt-get
<linux__> make sure you enable universal packages
<spasticteapot> Where's the sources list?
<linux__> sudo nano /etc/sources.list i think
<linux__> that will let you edit it, press ctrl+O to save and ctrl+x to exit
<DrX0> I'll probably reinstall the entire system, that's okay.  But, one question for the group:  if I care about reliability and speedy automated recovery more than speed, more than anything else, should I use ext2, ext3 or Reiser?
<linux__> not ext2, either ext3 or reiser, more programs support recovering data from ext2 or resier, so reiser
<linux__> and it journals too
<spasticteapot> Tinyproxy not found.
<linux__> sorry, the sources.list was found /etc/apt/sources.list
<linux__> let me see if i can find a .deb you can download
<spasticteapot> Yah...I remembered.
<DrX0> some people say the repair tools aren't as good, is that true?
<linux__> haven't gotten one to work
<DrX0> (I mean, I'm not a big fan of them right now, that's for sure)
<spasticteapot> As a side note, can anyone reccomend a trick to decrease RAM usage?
<spasticteapot> I'm looking at almost 300mb with nothing other than a terminal running.
<spasticteapot> Something's feeshy.
<spasticteapot> Should I just download the latest ISO?
<linux__> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/ServerGuide for install instructions on tinyproxy
<linux__> i thik you need to enable universe packages to find it using sudo apt-get install command
<spasticteapot> I did.
<linux__> tinyproxy is on SF.net
<spasticteapot> Is there a difference between the latest version of the Ubuntu ISO and any version of Edgy Eft if all packages are updated?
<spasticteapot> Huh.
<spasticteapot> Aah...apt-get update.
<linux__> lol
<linux__> yep
<linux__> sudo apt-get update
<linux__> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<spasticteapot> Lets' hope it will connect.
<linux__> why isn't there a website to download all the .deb found in apt-get?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> There is - archive.ubuntu.com.  There's also packages.ubuntu.com, if you want package descriptions and dependency lists.
<linux__> thanks pumpernickle
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The ISO hasn't been updated since release.
<spasticteapot> Yay - it's installing!
<spasticteapot> Huh.
<spasticteapot> Well, I'll install it then.
<linux__> awesome
<linux__> its sweet software, easy to use, easier than squid
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You can get daily ISOs of Feisty, but that's only just hit freeze, so it's still not exactly stable.
<linux__> here is my config file for it if you need it:
<linux__> https://portunknown.servehttp.com:445/tinyproxy.conf.txt
<spasticteapot> Linux_: You have reached the level of "1337 dud3".
<spasticteapot> Much thanks.
<linux__> np, anytime
<spasticteapot> You're going to regret saying that.
<linux__> lol
<linux__> anytime means anytime im online lol
<spasticteapot> I have a vast capacity for screwing up.
<linux__> same here
<spasticteapot> :)
<linux__> always will have problems, its what keeps my knowledge growing
<spasticteapot> I wonder if the PCM270x usb soundcard chipset is supported under Linux?
<spasticteapot> Totally unrelated, but it's a really, really cheap ($5 for the better version; $3 for the iffy version with I2S output that lets you use any top-end DAC you like) option for USB audio.
<spasticteapot> Well, I think I just set the record for most supid and obscure question.
<DrX0> does LInux have a last known good configuration like windows?
<spasticteapot> I wish.
<spasticteapot> I once managed to disable X windows...
<DrX0> how do I repair a hosed superblock, reinstall?
<DrX0> (reiserfsck --rebuild-sb didn't work)
<spasticteapot> No idea.
<spasticteapot> Check out #linux - that's not really Xubuntu-specific.
<Prisoner_> hello
<Prisoner_> what's going on?
<DarthLappy> What is going on?
<Prisoner_> just thought I'd drop in
<Prisoner_> Tomorrow could be a good day for LInux, since that is when Vista is being released
<Commander-Crowe> ah
<spasticteapot> Heh.
<spasticteapot> All of the shiny, none of the securty.
<spasticteapot> I get a similar GUI on 1/3 the hardware - woot!
<Prisoner_> I've been playing with some Linux distros
<Prisoner_> plan to play with some more and dual boot my PC with the idea I might wean myself off on WIndoze
<spasticteapot> Heh.
<spasticteapot> Two words: Cold Turkey.
<Prisoner_> in Best Buy's flyer yesterday, they were advertising a Bill Gates Special Edition of Vista
<spasticteapot> Having your windows install go to heck (AAH! ANOTHER CRASH!) and then not having a restore CD helps.
<Prisoner_> not sure if that will work for me just yet
<spasticteapot> Also, get an Nvidia graphics card or use intel integrated.
<Prisoner_> My main machine has an Nvidia card in it already, 128mb
<Prisoner_> this one has an ATI Radeon VE in it
<linux__> anyone know the command to delete an account via terminal?
<Prisoner_> so tried Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, will try Vector Linux next I think
<linux__> i know sudo adduser <user> is how you add users
<spasticteapot> Prisoner_: any thoughts?
<spasticteapot> Vector is looking nice - Ubuntu is a RAMhog.
<linux__> what is vector's forte?
<spasticteapot> 300mb with just XFCE, terminal, and a battery monitor.
<Prisoner_> I like the Xubuntu XFCE desktop
<linux__> wow, does it have apt-get?
<linux__> is it debian based?
<Prisoner_> Vector is slackware based I think
<Prisoner_> It also comes with the XFCE Desktop
<Prisoner_> it comes with alot of stuff to run right out of the box
<linux__> slaxware needs to be compatible with .deb or .rpm
<PuMpErNiCkLe> linux__: userdel
<linux__> otherwise it'll never be mailstream, thanks Pumpernickle
<spasticteapot> Zenwalk is kinda annoying - fast, but it won't work with anything.
<Prisoner_> ok
<PuMpErNiCkLe> spasticteapot: Arch may work for you, as well.
<spasticteapot> I think I'll just stick with Ubuntu and upgrade my RAM.
<spasticteapot> Arch?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Decent package manager, minimal extra stuff, i686 optimized.
<spasticteapot> Is that Debian or Slackware based?
<spasticteapot> Cool.
<linux__> my xubuntu is running fine on 150 mb
<spasticteapot> Looks like I need another partition.
<Prisoner_> is there a program that can allow Xubuntu to read NTFS partitions?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Neither, it's its own thing.
<linux__> Prisoner_, i thought Xubuntu could already read NTFS
<linux__> it was writing to it that was the problem
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Prisoner_: The ntfs-3g fuse driver goes read/write for NTFS.
<Prisoner_> ok
<Prisoner_> sorry for the dumb question, working in Linux is new to me
<pbx> So I just got a "disk full" warning while trying to start up Chandler.  What's the easiest way to generate a hitlist of big files/directories? (And what tends to get big on a non-server install? I've only got 20G but last I looked I had plenty left...)
<Prisoner_> http://www.vectorlinux.com
<linux__> anyone have an emule link for vectorlinux?
<Prisoner_> I plan to run a dualboot with Windows XP and may want to access files on the NTFS partitions
<linux__> Prisoner_, use Fat32 for your windows partition
<Prisoner_> too late, it's already been formatted
<pbx> Crazy. Now I can't log in!  (Just keep kicking back to the login screen.)  Luckily this is a play box but... any advice for me?  Logging in via failsafe terminal...
<linux__> anyone know why apt-get doesn't use torrent technology yet?
<pbx> ... no dice.
<linux__> xubuntu and ubuntu have unstable login GUIs
<pbx> linux__: Any practical advice stemming from that?
<linux__> whenever your system crashes, you lose the cool GUI to login and it defaults to the old Deiban login GUI
<linux__> yeah, login using the old Deiban login GUI
<Prisoner_> really
<linux__> then unset the option to use the cool GUI once inside xubuntu
<pbx> linux__: Not sure what you mean. How do I "login using the old Debian login GUI"?
<linux__> its the startup login / password place you need to change when you first bootup into xubuntu
<linux__> let me see
<pbx> Are you talking about sessions?
<linux__> yeah
<linux__> thats it
<linux__> thanks
<linux__> don't have all the terminology down yet
<pbx> Only five options there: last/xfce/default/failsafe gnome/failsafe terminal.  All kick me back to the login screen.  Off to single-user mode I guess...
<linux__> did you enable root before modifying anything?
<linux__> so you have it as a backup account
<spasticteapot> Anyone have any speed-enhancing tips for Xubuntu?
<spasticteapot> I'm trying a fresh install.
<pbx> linux__: I don't believe I enabled root. My fallback it to wipe the machine completely, it's just my play laptop.
<Prisoner_> think I found another answer to my question, http://www.linux-ntfs.org
<pbx> So the short answer to my full-disk problem was rm -rf /var/cache/*
<linux__> maybe empty your temp folder
<linux__> sudo rm -R /tmp/*
<linux__> sudo rm /tmp/*
<pbx> Yeah, for some reason very little in /tmp
<Prisoner_> don't want to write to ntfs, just read from it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That's provided by the default driver.
<Prisoner_> ok
<Prisoner_> in other words, it is installed with it?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yup.
<Prisoner_> cool, my dual boot project just might work when I decide which distro I want to sue
<Prisoner_> use
<somerville32> Prisoner_, Xubuntu rocks :)
<Prisoner_> I agree so far it does
<Prisoner_> it actually runs OK on an ancient 400mhz machine
<Prisoner_> I'm playing with various distros and am going to dualboot one with my windoze PC
<Prisoner_> which is 1.583ghz
<Prisoner_> 512mb RAM, 128mb Nvidia
<Prisoner_> video card
<somerville32> :)
<DarthLappy> That's very close to my Xubuntu desktop specs :)
<Prisoner_> I read a good review of Vector Linux online today and am thinking of trying that as well, it's based on Slackware
<Prisoner_> if it runs OK on a 400, it'll run really well on the faster machine I would think
<Prisoner_> getting late here, need to get going
<Prisoner_> work tomorrow
<Prisoner_> bye all
<squirrelpimp> hi
<squirrelpimp> how can i launch gdialog or zenity from "at"?
<squirrelpimp> or run x11 apps from at
<squirrelpimp> ?
<Iphigenia> Hi! Does anybody know if I can type Ancient Greek using Abiword?
* kentismaximus hello everyone
<ForgeAus> hey
<ForgeAus> lol nice nickname :)
<ForgeAus> ForgusMedius here :) rofl
<kentismaximus> i need help with setting up a usb isdn modem, can anyone help me?
<ForgeAus> um I'm unlikely to be able to
<kentismaximus> haha ok
<ForgeAus> but I guess you need to mount the usb device
<ForgeAus> at some point
<ForgeAus> as to how to use it as a modem from there...
<ForgeAus> I have no idea
<ForgeAus> I havn't tried USB under linux yet
<kentismaximus> hmmm, well i have recompiled the kernel with usb, isdn and ppp support, and it seems to detect the modems presence, but i dont know what to do from there...
<ForgeAus> what do you mean it seems to detect its presence? what makes you say that , does it do something differently than normal?
<ForgeAus> or does the device do something?
<ForgeAus> or is there a new icon on the screen?
<kentismaximus> output of lsusb: Bus 001 Device 002: ...  AVM GmbH ISDN-Connecor TA
<cochon> does anyone know a way to stick a button on the desktop that, when clicked, executes a preordained shell script?
<cochon> I started looking around but I@m not sure what I'm looking for
<grazie> cochon: why not put your shell script in your ~/Desktop folder?
<cochon> I don't have one
<cochon> very minimal install
<cochon> ie server install with x and openbox so far
<TheSheep> cochon: in xfce you can put a launcher on the panel
<TheSheep> cochon: or on the desktop
<TheSheep> cochon: I don't know about openbox, though, try asking at #openbox or something
<cochon> good idea
<cochon> if I had somethign like rox-filer running
<cochon> I'd just use an icon
<cochon> wanna keep this as slim as possibl tho
<TheSheep> cochon: put it in the menu
<cochon> ohh yeah!
<cochon> d'oh!
<grazie> 'The King is dead, long live the King!'
<grazie> or maybe that should be 'Hasta La Vista, Baby!'
<namelessjon> Is there some way I can automount a usb stick to a set folder?
<ForgeAus> using fstab?
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure but possiblility if you read up on it
<cochon> how can I get modprobe to auto load some extra modules?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cochon: Add them to /etc/modules, and they'll be loaded at boot.
<cochon> :D
<cochon> I knew it would be easy
<cochon> everythign in ubuntu is wheee
<omkar86> hi
<omkar86> I installed xubuntu on second primary partition /dev/hda3, Can i make this partition logical without loosing data?
<cochon> not easily I don't think
<omkar86> actual problem is my dad wants to install winXP on 1st primary partition, but xp setup is recognising xubuntu partition as FREE space and uses it along with /dev/hda1 for installing xp.
<omkar86> any clues?
<cochon> best bet is to install XP first
<cochon> whe I do it
<cochon> I use a livecd to format the drive
<cochon> then partition it into the partitions I will require
<cochon> this way you can make the XP installer just use a pre-ordained partition nicely
<omkar86> ok
<omkar86> so i have to loose current xubuntu installation
<omkar86> i can backup data thts not a prblm
<cochon> and of course when you install ubuntu to hda3 grub will find xp and give you the opoption waw!
<omkar86> ok thts a last option
<Luc1> How to change or off screen-saver in Xubuntu 6.06?
<bigfuzzyjesus> applications>settings>settings manager>screen saver
<bigfuzzyjesus> Luc1,
<Luc1> bigfuzzyjesus: Thanks. I am going to try it.
<bigfuzzyjesus> ok :)
<Commander-Crowe> and he never comes back again
<Commander-Crowe> complete failuar
<Luc1> bigfuzzyjesus: Thanks for screen-saver. I did't see that button in the setting-manager, because I have small resolution. I had to move the windows. :-)
<bigfuzzyjesus> heh
<bigfuzzyjesus> your welcome
<hyper_ch> Is this normal?
<hyper_ch> Mem:   1034648k total,   754804k used,   279844k free,    22252k buffers
<hyper_ch> Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   350932k cached
<hyper_ch> that swap is 0 but everything is cached?
<Timerever> crap!
<Timerever> someone help me here
<Timerever> I've just installed Xbuntu and this thing keeps giving me out of frequency monitor errors
<Timerever> is xubuntu trying to display the startup at 1900x1600 or what?
<somerville32> Timerever, run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and disable 1900x1600
<Timerever> ok, i'm done
<Timerever> will see if worked
<somerville32> :)
<Timerever> not half bad, but still no luick
<Timerever> the thing is still going beyond the monitor horizontal sync
<Timerever> it goes to 74khz
<Timerever> my moniot only does 71
<Timerever> plus xfce only let's me select the folowing resolutions: Default, 800x600@85Hz and 640x480@85Hz
<Timerever> whatever happened to all the others?
<bur[n] er> check yer xorg.conf file
<Timerever> i did
<Timerever> i told it the limit was 71khz
<Timerever> it told me to f*ck off and keeps going to 74khz
<bur[n] er> lol
<bur[n] er> i hate when my pc tells me to f*ck off
<bur[n] er> submit a bug to launchpad maybe?>
<Timerever> check it
<Timerever> Section "Monitor"
<Timerever> 	Identifier	"Lg 700S"
<Timerever> 	Option		"DPMS"
<Timerever> 	HorizSync	28-71
<Timerever> 	VertRefresh	43-120
<Timerever> EndSection
<grazie> Timerever: do you know what your machine is capable of?
<Timerever> yep
<grazie> Timerever: do you feel happy with changing /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually?
<Timerever> btw isn't there a central configuration app in ubuntu? like the DrakConfig (but for ubuntu)
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to connect thunderbird's address book to an exchange server's contacts?
<Timerever> grazie: i just did it
<bur[n] er> i bet some additional modelines, or removing of modelines would help
<grazie> Timerever: good! maybe ubuntu doesn't have the best hw detection kernel out there, but it got you up and running...
<Timerever> yay... I got the OS to boot...... pay me money :-D
<Timerever> btw this thing ain't secure by default
<TheSheep> nothing is
<Timerever> i mean the firewall isn't configured
<Timerever> and I don't remember how to do it
<TheSheep> Timerever: what do you need the firewall for?
<Timerever> you can never be too safe when it come to computers
<Timerever> the old block all incoming should do it
<Timerever> and allow all out coming
<TheSheep> Timerever: incoming to what ports?
<Timerever> all
<Timerever> that does the trick and it's simple
<TheSheep> Timerever: do you have any services running that you want to be available from outside?
<Timerever> nope, maybe gaim sometime but that's just open a door or 2
<TheSheep> Timerever: then all the ports are closed anyways
<Timerever> that's what i said
<Timerever> but where?
<Timerever> can't remember the right file
<TheSheep> Timerever: if you didn't open them they *are* closed
<Timerever> ain't there a frontend ot this?
<TheSheep> Timerever: hello?
<bur[n] er> lol
<bur[n] er> if you have no services, the ports 'are' closed
<Timerever> hi
<TheSheep> Timerever: Linux doesn't just accept random connections from outside...
<bur[n] er> as for firewall, u could use firestarter i suppose
<Timerever> ok, whatever. but what I need top get working right know is the startup screen
* bur[n] er shrugs..  rebooting is for sissies ;)
<bur[n] er> or environmentally/energy conscious too I guess
<Timerever> ugh, remembered
<Timerever> iptables...
<Timerever> nvever mind, the startup is much more annoying
<bur[n] er> netstat -a |less <--use this to tell you what ports are open
<TheSheep> Timerever: you only need iptables if you want some complicated rules, like only letting in certain addresses
<TheSheep> or namp localhost ;)
<grazie> *nmap ...
<TheSheep> right
<somerville32> Timerever, You can install firestarter
<somerville32> Timerever, It is a front end for the IPT firewall
<Timerever> yeah but I'm more concerned about the screen settings now
<Timerever> can't quite figure it out......
<Timerever> i wonder why >_>
<somerville32> What is wrong with your screen?
<Timerever> at starup it goes out of frenquency
<Timerever> goes to 74Khz for hor frequency
<Timerever> also
<Timerever> can't select all the resoltutions of the monitor or else the screen will dumbly go to too high resoltions
<Timerever> have to cap it @ 1024x768
<Timerever> where the startup screen settings here?
<TheSheep> Timerever: /etc/usplash.conf
<Timerever> it can't be the xorg.conf since it look ok
<Timerever> ah
<Timerever> lets check that one then
<Timerever> LOL
<Timerever> told ya
<Timerever> the startup screen was trying to go all the way up to 1600x1200 at god know what frequency
<Timerever> that is sure a smart default setting *_*
<Timerever> reconfiguring X
<Timerever> what's the kernel framebuffer?
<TheSheep> Timerever: that is not a default setting, it's what your monitor reported
<TheSheep> Timerever: you don't want it
<Timerever> no? what does it do?
<TheSheep> use google
<TheSheep> :)
<Timerever> using the nvidia drivers
<Timerever> meh...
<Timerever> i'll disable it then (lol)
<Timerever> mouse protocol? (no explanation on the configuration tool)
<Timerever> brb
<Timerever> almost done
<Timerever> in xorg.conf there's this setting
<Timerever> Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
<Timerever> under the mouse section
<Timerever> but the scroll keys of my trackball don't work
<Timerever> should be keys 3 and 4 but none work
<Timerever> key 4 should do something
<somerville32> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mouse_Nav_Buttons
<Timerever> cool, do you google these infos on the fly or what?
<somerville32> Google on the fly ;] 
<DrX0> I hosed my Linux.  I was installing another OS to another partition.  Now it says I have a bad superblock and throws me in maintenance mode and reiserfcsk --rebuilt-sb doesn't fix it.  Is there a fast way to recover?
<Timerever> confusing...
<Timerever> what version of xorg is installed by default here?
<TheSheep> DrX0: sounds bad... have you checked if the root parameter to the kernel points to the correct parttion?
<TheSheep> Timerever: what version of xfce do you have?
<Timerever> whatever is installed on Xubunto 6.10
<TheSheep> Timerever: I mean xubuntu
<somerville32> DrX, http://forums.infoprosjoint.net/showthread.php?t=5821
<DrX0> TheSheep:  how?
<TheSheep> DrX0: it's in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TheSheep> DrX0: make sure all the entries have the right root partitions for them
<Timerever> just spoted something alot worse, the default browser is Firefox with google spywar......err.... toolbar
<Timerever> getting opera in a jiff
<DrX0> TheSheep:  I don't seem to have a grub subdirectory under boot
<somerville32> Timerever, We don't install Firefox with google toolbar...
<Timerever> well it's right here
<Timerever> it looks awfully like the google toolbar
<Timerever> it even does that auto list thing
<somerville32> Screenshot?
<TheSheep> DrX0: do you use grub or lilo?
<DrX0> TheSheep, I think grub, how can I check?
<Commander-Crowe> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f380/tommy18crowe/s-sh2.jpg
<TheSheep> DrX0: not sure
<DrX0> TheSheep:  I could be wrong about the grub directory (I was booted from CD trying to repair), checking...
<TheSheep> DrX0: you need to mount your root partition and check there
<bur[n] er> hehe, i like that Commander-Crowe
<Commander-Crowe> do you now
<bur[n] er> http://picasaweb.google.com/xburnerx/UbuntuLinuxScreenshots/photo?pli=1#5024928293352398306  <--mine :)
<Commander-Crowe> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f380/tommy18crowe/ss.png
<bur[n] er> kaffeine?  what kind of xfce user are you?
<Commander-Crowe> haha
<Timerever> somerville32: lol, can't do it.... the printscreen doesn't seem to work or work in a funny way
<Timerever> nevermind
<Commander-Crowe> I have every windows manager you can thing of installed
<somerville32> Timerever, Use the screen capture tool then? : P
<DrX0> TheSheep:  nope, not there
<Timerever> I've intalled the Opera package and it said it had package conflicts but the other window said it installed correctly
<Timerever> it works... but i wonder,
<TheSheep> DrX0: neither /boot/grub/ nor /etc/lilo.conf ?
<TheSheep> DrX0: how about on the other linux you have installed?
<DrX0> TheSheep:  neither
<DrX0> TheSheep:  Windows2003
<Timerever> somerville32: where' that?
<TheSheep> DrX0: as far as I know windows' bootloader can't boot linux
<TheSheep> DrX0: by design
<somerville32> Timerever, There is a panel applet, I believe
<DrX0> TheSheep, yes I think that is what killed my Linux, I just want to put it back & deal with Windows later.
<TheSheep> DrX0: aah, there should be a 'repair grub' option on the live cd somewhere
<bur[n] er> TheSheep, that is a good idea...  submit a bug report ;)
<DrX0> TheSheep:  There was a recovery mode, but when I got there it was just a login prompt and I didn't know what to do.
<bur[n] er> TheSheep, if you can use recovery mode, you are beyond the grub boot loader
<DrX0> TheSheep:  I ran recovery mode from the CD
<DrX0> bur[n] er:  meant for you
<TheSheep> bur[n] er: I mean there *is* such an option
<bur[n] er> oh
<TheSheep> DrX0: just look for it, I'm not sure where it is now, didn't use it for a while, since I got rid of windows :)
<bur[n] er> DrX0, just run the livecd... open a term... "sudo grub-install"
<DrX0> TheSheep, should I just reinstall Linux... seems like it might be faster.
<bur[n] er> DrX0, that's an option if you dont' care about losing all your linux stuff
<TheSheep> DrX0: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-254845.html
<bur[n] er> i think it'd be faster to do grub-install, but to each their own ;)
<TheSheep> DrX0: http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php?t-57577.html
<DrX0> bur[n] er, but the system boots to maintenance mode, isn't that past the grub loader?
<TheSheep> DrX0: it is
<DrX0> TheSheep, so I'm thinking it overwrote system files rather than to boot partition.
<DrX0> TheSheep, and I'm guessing grub-install won't fix that, right?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> DrX0: ah, windows sometimes does this weird stuff
<TheSheep> DrX0: if the partitions are not in the disk order, it re-arranges them in the partition table
<TheSheep> DrX0: so the partition names change
<TheSheep> DrX0: and then linux can;t mount its /
<DrX0> TheSheep:  is there an easy fix?
<TheSheep> DrX0: fdisk -l /dev/hda (or whatever disk you use) will list the partitions
<TheSheep> DrX0: see which one is your / and fixthe entry in /etc/fstab and ... well, and in /boot/grub/menu.lst ...
<DrX0> TheSheep, one is marked * for boot, is that the one?
<TheSheep> DrX0: both of these files are on that partition though, so you have to mount it first and look there
<TheSheep> DrX0: no
<TheSheep> DrX0: look at the partition type
<DrX0> TheSheep, one says Linux, two say Linux LVM
<TheSheep> DrX0: the one that says Linux is your /
<TheSheep> most likely
<DrX0> TheSheep, / is the swap paritition, isn't it?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> it's the main partition of your system
<DrX0> TheSheep, / is the boot partition?
<TheSheep> no, it's the root, just "/"
<TheSheep> the file system starts there
<TheSheep> all other partitins are mounted to it
<grazie> DrX0: why don't you pastebin your fdisk output?
<DrX0> TheSheep, OK, that's the third partition, /dev/sd3
<DrX0> TheSheep, and I don't see it mentioned in /etc/fstab, but /dev/sda is there as boot
<DrX0> TheSheep, should I add /dev/sda     /         reiserfs    acl,user_xattr?
<TheSheep> DrX0: you don't have any entry for / ?
<DrX0> TheSheep, yeah, it's /dev/VolGroup00/LogiVol01 /
<TheSheep> ah, so you use lvm
<TheSheep> ok, I should have guessed that when you mentioned the Linux LVM partitoins
<DrX0> TheSheep, yes.  Oh, and that's right.
<TheSheep> ok, so the only 'real' partition is your /boot then
<DrX0> Maybe windows overwrote files in the system partition?
<TheSheep> DrX0: even as broken system as windows shoudn't do something like that
<DrX0> TheSheep, what should I check now?
<TheSheep> most likely it just messed the partition order
<TheSheep> but I don't know where lvm sotres that information
<DrX0> TheSheep, does the CD installer have a repair option like Windows?
<dekker_avesque> hullo
<dekker_avesque> i was wondering what's up with the Terminal Multiplexor (Screen) service
<dekker_avesque> i understand what it is, i mean
<dekker_avesque> however what i don't understand
<dekker_avesque> is how it isn't enabled, yet i have screen capabilities in terminal
<dekker_avesque> if that isn't what it controls, what does it control?
<TheSheep> dekker_avesque: that's somethig else
<dekker_avesque> so what's the terminal multiplexor enable then? it says screen in parenthesis
<TheSheep> dekker_avesque: you can run screen anywhere -- from a terminal or from console, and it lets you to switch between uhmm... windows, with ctrl+a space, create new once with ctrl+a c, and even "detach" the whole thing and run it in background without any terminal, with ctrl+a d
<TheSheep> dekker_avesque: see 'man screen' for details
<dekker_avesque> i know screen
<dekker_avesque> and the shortcuts
<dekker_avesque> i used to setup gameservers via shell for money
<dekker_avesque> for a gamehosting company
<dekker_avesque> and screen was quite essential
<dekker_avesque> i just don't understand what the service does
<dekker_avesque> because screen is obviously already available
<dekker_avesque> without it being enabled
<TheSheep> dekker_avesque: ah, you mean the part in rc.d that runs at boot?
<TheSheep> dekker_avesque: I guess it just does some cleanup and prepares files
<dekker_avesque> oh
<dekker_avesque> just 'cuz i found the screen option in the services settings
<dekker_avesque> to enable/disable
<DrX0> TheSheep, I found a repair mode in the CD installer, and it says "No partition table was found for /dev/evms/lvm2/VG_Guests... have gpart Suggest Partition Table or {same w/ expert mode}" (default)?
<dekker_avesque> and was confused, because it seems to have no real impact on the system
<dekker_avesque> i'm also unsure of exactly what harddrive tuning does
<dekker_avesque> and whether or not it should be enabled/disabled
<TheSheep> dekker_avesque: you mean hdparm?
<dekker_avesque> yeah
<TheSheep> dekker_avesque: it just applies the settings you set in /etc/hdparm.conf
<dekker_avesque> ah
<TheSheep> dekker_avesque: if you don't have any specific settings there, you don't need it
<dekker_avesque> i have no setting set in /etc/hdparm.conf to the best of my knowledge
<dekker_avesque> yeah
<dekker_avesque> ok
<dekker_avesque> i'm still unsure whether enabling screen as a service has any benefits
<dekker_avesque> but i'm doing it anyway
<dekker_avesque> because i'm OCD
<dekker_avesque> lol
<TheSheep> most modern drives' capabilities should be autodetected by the kernel anyways
<dekker_avesque> i find it weird
<dekker_avesque> how XMMS
<dekker_avesque> distorts at 100% volume
<dekker_avesque> unlike its windows counterpart, winamp
<Timerever> i had enough of this for today
<dekker_avesque> i mean i suppose that's more like a real volume control on a soundboard
<Timerever> going
<dekker_avesque> but who really wants that in an mp3 player?
<dekker_avesque> anyway i guess i learned what i came hear to learn
<dekker_avesque> thanks sheep
<dekker_avesque> i'm out
<DrX0> now it says "No valid paritions found for the paritition table of /dev/evms/lvm2/VG_Guest, you can try to restore them manually, I'm hosed, huh?
<grazie> DrX0: do you have any data on the disks you need to recover?
<DrX0> grazie, I'd like to have all my stuff back, there's no data, but I spent 3 days configuring this system.
<grazie> DrX0: it would be at the very least hard, if not impossible. Why did you use LVM?
<DrX0> I'm running Xen and Xensource recommends you use LVM.  I guess it's so you can have more (logical) parititions for VMs but they dont' really say why.
<grazie> but if something borks, recovery is more difficult...as you've discovered
<DrX0> grazie, so you think I should just create three primary and one extended partition instead?
<grazie> it's what I would have done
<DrX0> grazie, can I extend partitions as easily if I need more space later?
<DrX0> grazie, I might need to add new drives and span disks as data parititions fill up
<grazie> you can have lots of logical partitions...if you leave work space you can add, move, whatever at leisure
<grazie> but I don't anything  about Xen though
<DrX0> grazie, is there a way to fix lvm volumes?  and what do I give up not using them?
<grazie> i don't know how, but I'm sure you can...it's just that much more difficult
<DrX0> repair got me back up, but now I'm thinking I should just reinstall and jettison Reiser in favor of ext3 and jettison LVM in favor of primary and extended partitions
<grazie> your call :)
<DrX0> grazie, isn't it true that LVMs are more scalable, you can grow, shrink, add them together in ways that you cannot with ext3 primary & extended partitions?
<grazie> DrX0: Maybe LVMs are more auto scalable... I dunno
<DrX0> grazie, seems like a catch 22:  i either get robust/recoverable partitions or easy expandability.
<grazie> if I maintain my partitions manually, I'm always in control
<DrX0> grazie,  I guess that makes sense.  So we're going with:  No LVM, one primary partition for the host os (boot), and three extended paritions (one for host os swap & system, one for Linux guest, one for windows guest), and all ext3?
<grazie> it your choice, but you seem to be limiting yourself self to 4 partitions?
<DrX0> grazie, what would you do?
<grazie> how long is a piece of string? I don't know what you're trying to achieve
<grazie> my /dev/hda has 10 partitions at the moment
<DrX0> grazie, well I want, on one RAID 1 pair, Linux host OS with nothing but default + Xen, one Linux guest for file & print (no data), one Windows 2003 Server guest for SQL database, and separate physical drives (raid 5) for data.
<grazie> DrX0: that's too complicated for me I'm afraid :(
<DrX0> grazie, well, when you say limiting myself to 4 partitions, I think that's just the limit period without LVM, isn't it?
<grazie> isn't RAID based on disks and partitions anyways?
<grazie> s/and/and not/
<DrX0> RAID will let you have multiple drives appear as a single drive and redundancy, but it won't let you have more than the standard number of partitions, just largers parititions on more drives.
<grazie> you can only have 4 primary partitions. With extended, you can have lots of logical partitions.
<DrX0> grazie, anyway, extended partitions allow for more than 4 total partitions by using logical parititions, you just can't grow & shrink them as you can with LVM
<grazie> sorry got to shoot off
<DrX0> can I poll the audience?
<mirf> I guess
<DrX0> xfs or ext3?
<mirf> ext3
<TheSheep> for a desktop -- ext3
<mirf> wherabouts should I put my xsetroot command in ubuntu?
<mirf> doens't seem to work in .xinitrc
<TheSheep> mirf: maybe to autostarted applications?
<DrX0> for a server?
<TheSheep> DrX0: depends on the kind of server and the hardware user
<TheSheep> used
<mirf> TheSheep, in xsession?
<DrX0> IBM xSeries 3500/ hardware RAID
<TheSheep> DrX0: and personal preference, of course. I'm not experienced enough to advise you here.
<TheSheep> mirf: settings->autostarted applications
<DrX0> I'm kinda feeling ext3 -- reiser too many complaints & guy in jail, xfs some say issues
<mirf> I don't have that option
<TheSheep> mirf: do you use xubuntu?
<mirf> yeah
<mirf> base server install
<TheSheep> that's not xubuntu -_-
<mirf> yeah good point
<mirf> heh
<mirf> xubuntu is on the desktop
<mirf> so this is the channel I idle
<TheSheep> mirf: well, why would you need X on a server anyways
<mirf> the pc is an old laptop
<mirf> even xubuntu is a bit heavy on it
<mirf> running openbox atm
<mirf> it's mega fast hehe
<LordGamer> hi all anyone know of a Network Client like Odyssey that is free I have to be able to put in a ESSID username and password
<maxamillion> LordGamer: just for wireless?
<LordGamer> yea its a school wireless and they use Odyssey as there Windows client so I need something similar
<maxamillion> LordGamer: i'm not familiar with Odyssey but I use wifi-radar for my wireless needs, it handles wireless network "profiles" rather well ....
<maxamillion> !wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 208 kB
<LordGamer> ah cool
<LordGamer> I will try than thanks!
<maxamillion> LordGamer: do you know if you have your universe repositories enables?
<maxamillion> enabled*
<LordGamer> yea I do
<maxamillion> awesome, then installation is just like anything else :)
<LordGamer> :D
<LordGamer> I am looking at Crossover it looks cool too!
<maxamillion> only problem is it costs money .... money i don't have :(
<LordGamer> yea thats true
<LordGamer> I bought 7 a while ago
<LordGamer> err
<LordGamer> 4
<LordGamer> I see 5 is out
<maxamillion> yeah, i have heard reports from xubuntu users who have tried 5 that they haven't found a windows app that won't run on it
<LordGamer> cool
<maxamillion> yeah, i don't generally use any windows software so it doesn't entirely appeal to me but if i were to ever find myself in a business environment (i'm still a college student) where i needed windows software i would get crossover office
<LordGamer> yea I am in college too taking Web Development so I need Photoshop/Dreamwaever to work
<LordGamer> GIMP is the same but not enough if that makes sence
<maxamillion> yeah, i agree... GIMP is powerful, but confusing
<LordGamer> yup
<maxamillion> LordGamer: do both Photoshop and Dreamweaver run on CrossOver4?
<LordGamer> Photoshop 7 does I have not tried CS2 or Dreameaver 8 but I am going to tonight so stick around :P
<grazie> both run on wine so there certainly shouldn't be a problem with crossover
<LordGamer> now if MeGUI and Gordian Knot would come out lol
<DrX0> I've had a lot of trouble with WINE running IE 6 -- it crashes and closes down a lot.  I've heard that it's not very stable.  Is that the consensus
<grazie> maxamillion: hang on...did you mean cedega?
<maxamillion> grazie: i didn't know they were running one wine as of late .... i'm on a 64-bit machine and wine doesn't get along with me
<maxamillion> grazie: no, Crossover
<maxamillion> DrX0: yeah, that's about right
<DrX0> Also, I've noticed many IE functions just don't work at all in WINE.
<grazie> i obviously don't know what crossover is...
<DrX0> grazie, crossover office is a commercialized version that lets you run MS Office on non-Windows platforms
<maxamillion> grazie: basically Cedega but not specific to games ... atleast that's what i thought it was
<DrX0> Is Crossover more stable than WINE with IE?
<LordGamer> DrX0 close not just office a ton of programs Photoshop Dreamweaver and more
<maxamillion> DrX0: i would imagine so ... but it costs money
<LordGamer> Game too
<LordGamer> Games
<maxamillion> grazie: exact quote from the codeweavers website about cross over ... Allows you to run many popular office productivity software applications and games, such as Microsoft Office, Lotus Notes, Microsoft Project and Visio, graphics applications like Macromedia Dreamweaver MX, Flash MX, and Adobe Photoshop, games such as World of Warcraft and Half-Life 2, and many more.
<grazie> but wine is free!
<maxamillion> grazie: yeah ... i think the crossover people work on wine and crossover, kinda like how ubuntu people work on debian .... that whole "we support the project we depend on" kinda thought process
<grazie> yeah
<LordGamer> maxamillion wifi radar is not a stable release?
<maxamillion> grazie: i can't wait until wine goes 1.0-stable and i get my hands on a 64-bit .deb package for it so i can stop dual booting at work because i am stuck in a windows dominated network
<maxamillion> LordGamer: uhhhh... i think it is
<LordGamer> I see a testing and unstable
<maxamillion> LordGamer: where are you looking?
<grazie> i run memory map with wine - it's great, no alternative app for linux or OS X really
<maxamillion> grazie: memory map?
<DrX0> I heard a rumor that Netscape has a browser that offers IE compatibility (Active X, etc)... any truth to that?  If so, any good?
<LordGamer> bbl haircut
<grazie> maxamillion: http://www.memory-map.co.uk/ for outdoor types or anyone obsessed with maps
<maxamillion> grazie: ah, cool cool
<maxamillion> grazie: oh wow ... quite the app
<grazie> mega
<DrX0> hello
<maxamillion> DrX0: hello
<DrX0> is there any file system besides LVM that will let me extend a partition to span onto a newly added disk?
<hyper_ch> DrX0: you can mount the new drive in a folder of a current drive
<maxamillion> DrX0: not that i know of
<DrX0> that's not bad, then I can move some directories to the new folder (drive).  Okay, that's something.  Not quite expanded partition, but still useful.
<hyper_ch> well, falko wrote a little howto to LVM --> http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm
<hyper_ch> DrX0: I have for example my virtual machine for vmware mounted at /home/hyper/VMachines
<hyper_ch> that folder is in reality a partition of another drive...
<hyper_ch> while the whole /home folder is a partition on its own also :)
<DrX0> I may just use ext3 for OS partitions and LVM for data and be done with it, get the flexibility for the latter but the recoverability for the former.
<maxamillion> DrX0: sounds like a plan to me .... i actually have a dual boot setup at work where i just store data on a fat32 so each OS can rw without issues
<DrX0> yeah, I'm considering that but I'd lose security.
<maxamillion> DrX0: true
<__lonewolf> hi everyone
<maxamillion> hello
<LordGamer> back
<LordGamer> maxamillion did you ever find out if that wifi radar was stable?
<maxamillion> LordGamer: yeah ... runs on my laptop
<LordGamer> what one did you get tho?
<LordGamer> 1.9.6-3.1?
<maxamillion> LordGamer: the one from the repository ... just do "sudo aptitude install wifi-radar" ... it will install and then be in applications->network
<LordGamer> ok
<maxamillion> LordGamer: or apt-get ... depends on which one you prefer
<LordGamer> apt-get ;)
<maxamillion> most people do even though aptitude handles dependancies better
<LordGamer> ah
<maxamillion> LordGamer: join #debian real quick
<maxamillion> LordGamer: i can never explain it as well as the #debian bot ;)
<LordGamer> hehe
<Maximilian1st> see :-p
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: yeah ... as soon as i typed it i saw your nick
<maxamillion> :/
<Maximilian1st> ;.)
<maxamillion> #debian gets too busy for me sometimes
<Maximilian1st> It is, messages fly bye so fast there...
<maxamillion> oh yeah .... kinda like #ubuntu
<Maximilian1st> some blondie asked if we were related :-)
<maxamillion> lawl!
<Maximilian1st> * blondie wonders if maxamillion and Maximilian1st are related
<hyper_ch> everytime I go to #debian and ask something I am just told: RTFM
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: yeah .... that's part of why i switched, the community is nicer around here
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: i also actually used to be one of those jerkish zealots
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: I have to add that I love debian as server :)
<LordGamer> yea as a noob people are nice :)
<hyper_ch> and since ubuntu is debian based
<hyper_ch> I can normally as everything in here or in #kubuntu
<hyper_ch> or in the german channels :=
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: oh yeah, me too ... debian is the most stable operating system i have ever personally encountered and it lives on my servers as well, but for the desktop ... xubuntu is my favorite
* maxamillion only speaks english :/
* hyper_ch speaks a couple of languages more than maxamillion ^^
<Maximilian1st> maxamillion, should come to europe :-) You would end up learning different languages. No other choice, though most folks now speak english...
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: yeah, i would love to come to europe ... i just lack funding
<Maximilian1st> hyper_ch, is swiss so he speaks german and english and probably french too... hyper_ch ??
<hyper_ch> Maximilian1st: tu prfres parler en franais?
<hyper_ch> anch'io parlo italiano
<hyper_ch> y hablo un poquit espaol
<hyper_ch> well, I had latin for nearly 7 years at school and french, italian, spanish it's all so close :)
<Maximilian1st> That is nice, I miss the spanish part... never had latin though, I would have loved it.
<hyper_ch> Maximilian1st: I hated it at school but now I see how much it helps me :)
<Maximilian1st> For those languages you mentioned, it is a must.
<hyper_ch> not only for those languages... also a lot of the "foreign" words in english and German are of latin origin
<Maximilian1st> Sure.
<hyper_ch> ok, that was now a bit offtopic :)
<Maximilian1st> Nobody has questions so it doesn't really matter. No? maxamillion ?
* hyper_ch is going to bed soon
* Kraken raises hand. Actually, I do have a question
<Kraken> (Which I asked earlier, but there are poeple about now)
<Kraken> Is there any way I can automount a usd stick to a particular directory?
<hyper_ch> hmmm, for me the USB sticks always gets an icon on the desktop
<hyper_ch> Kraken: but I think with udev rules that could be achieved
<Maximilian1st> If it is the same USB stick you could use it's HAL id and probably place that in fstab.
<hyper_ch> !udev
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 093-0ubuntu18 (edgy), package size 224 kB, installed size 768 kB
<hyper_ch> hal?
<maxamillion> !hal
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7.1-0ubuntu17 (edgy), package size 347 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<Maximilian1st> Yes, I think it is hal, this is my fstab contents
<Maximilian1st> UUID=936aa917-130c-46a1-8e1c-92c5dfb78333		/			ext3		defaults,errors=remount-ro	0       1
<hyper_ch> what does it do?
<Maximilian1st> See, this is the id of my hdd
<Maximilian1st> you can find these with  a command
<Maximilian1st> hmm...
<Kraken> Yeah, I've managed to change the name to the one I want on the desktop icon with the udev rules, but it still mounts to /media/usbdisk
<hyper_ch> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<maxamillion> brb
<hyper_ch> blkid --> that's the command to get the UUID
<Maximilian1st> trs fort.
<Maximilian1st> :-)
<hyper_ch> Kraken: why not symlinking it then to where you want it to be mounted?
<Maximilian1st> maybe it has nothing to do with hal in the end.
<DrX0> disk= [phy:/dev/sda5,ioemu:hdb,w' ] 
<Maximilian1st> Still I would suggest to try adding a line in fstab with auto
<DrX0> builder = 'hvm'
<Kraken> If I have two usb sticks in, it could be usbdisk1 or usbdisk or
<DrX0> device_model = '/usr/lib/xen/bin/qeum-dm'
<hyper_ch> Kraken: hmmm, I still think you should be able to mount it with udev rules...
<DrX0> kernel = '/usr/lib/xen/boot/hvmloader'
<DrX0> boot = 'd'
<DrX0> cdrom = '/dev/hda/
<Kraken> Well, I thought I had. The name on the icon that appears on the desktop did change, but it mounted to the same spot.
<DrX0> (now we know where hda went)_
<DrX0> i skipped the other lines, but I will probably change on_reboot and on_crash to 'restart'
<Kraken> And when I add it to my fstab, which should override the default location (according to something I read somewhere at work today with random googling) instead it says it can't find the mount point
<hyper_ch> well, I found out about udev just a few days ago when I had problems with my pda :)
<DrX0> any reason why the disk = line might hose my host VM Linux OS?
<Maximilian1st> Have you tried something like this? UUID=the_exact_id_of_your_USB_stick		/your/mount/point			vfat??		auto,defaults,user	0       1
<Maximilian1st> Kraken, When you say "<Kraken> And when I add it to my fstab," what do you add?
<Kraken> Like the line you just pasted, but with the device name in place of the UUID, and a 0 at the end, not a 1
<Kraken>  /dev/backupstick
<Kraken> being the device name.
<Kraken> (and that symlink does exist when I have the stick in there.)
<Maximilian1st> That is my point, you name it by a standard name. Try plugging it in so it works, check out it's ID and use that instead. I am no dev but this sounds good to me and could work...
<Kraken> What does the '1' at the end signify (as opposed to a 0)?
<Maximilian1st> It is to make a check of the sanity of the disk sometimes after a number of reboots...
<Kraken> Okay
<maxamillion> lol ... i think the survalence camera server here at work just crashed
<Maximilian1st> just leave that to 0 for your USB stick
<maxamillion> nope .. nvm, its back
<Maximilian1st> nvm...
<Maximilian1st> nvm?
<Maximilian1st> never mind?
<maxamillion> yeah
<Maximilian1st> k
<maxamillion> sorry ... i <3 shorthand because i am lazy
<hyper_ch> I'm off to bed... good night everyone
<maxamillion> night hyper_ch
<Maximilian1st> Good night hyper_ch
<Maximilian1st> I also go to sleep, 0:30 here in CH
<Maximilian1st> have a good day maxamillion
#xubuntu 2007-01-31
<Kraken> 'night
<grazie> does anyone fully understand the ubuntu kernel version numbering system?
<maxamillion> grazie: not since edgy ... dapper made sense to me, but ever since upstart and -generic kernels, its just kinda a blurr
<grazie> k
<Kraken> Hrm. It still mounts to usbdisk
<Kraken> Oh well, I'll try again in the morning.
<eugman> What are the ram requirements for xubuntu?
<maxamillion> eugman: http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<eugman> thanks
<DrX0> how can I tell if my system is frozen or just buy?
<DrX0> busy?
<maxamillion> ctrl+alt+f1 ... if it brings you to a command line login, its just busy (or possibly X just froze)
<maxamillion> ctrl+alt+f7 will get you back to a gui desktop
<DrX0> nothing
<maxamillion> DrX0: yeah ... probably X completely fragged the system, it sadly happens on rare occasions because some application will lock up, then it will cause some memory hemmorage in X, and then the system doesn't have enough memory to operate and BAM ... froze system
<DrX0> should I be using Solaris?
<maxamillion> Solaris would be subject to the same issue
<Jester45> hello
<LordGamer> maxamillion CS2 wirks and so does Dreamweaver
<Jester45> cool
<DrX0> is there a ctrl-alt-del option?
<maxamillion> DrX0: no, this isn't windows (or gnome :P) ... you can do ctrl+alt+backspace to kill and restart X
<DrX0> are there configurable parameters I can use to mitigate this Xwindows crashing problem?
<maxamillion> LordGamer: awsome!
<maxamillion> awesome*
<DrX0> nothing
<DrX0> power switch?
<maxamillion> sadly, probably going to be the only thing you can do
<DrX0> well, at least my OS is still here *THIS* time.
<DrX0> I was wondering, I understand that if you get too many IO requests that the system will eventually hose and actually reboot (Solaris, at least), and that you can configure the thresholds for that, but can why can't you just tell the OS not to accept any more IO requests until the queue has been depleted?
<maxamillion> DrX0: IO requests? ... from a user or from the net? ... i'm sure there is a way to configure it to just ignore requests until its capable of handling more again ... just never needed to so i never looked into it
<Jester45> get faster drive? slower cpu?
<maxamillion> gotta run, i'm off work
<mark487> newbie Q: does xubuntu have a tool to mount & view-contents of an extra hd?
<DrX0> anyone know how to view an SDL console without RDP?
<keb> how do i find out what package a file came from?
<keb> i'm getting tons of scrollkeeper errors in my logs for documents i dont even want on my system
<keb> ok looks like removing ubuntu-docs will deal work around the problem for now
<keb> -deal
<Majic> Hi yall. :)
<Majic> I was wondering, is there a way to export all the packages you have installed?  Like, all the Debians?
<Majic> *to a certain location*
<keb> you meean make a list of them?
<Majic> No, like export the debian packages that were downloaded...
<keb> export = convert into a different package format?  or save downloaded .debs onto a cd?
<Majic> This has me excited and i would like to save all my package downloads onto a disk if I have to clean install this:  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/herd2
<Majic> Since I don't know much about how the packages are saved, I came here to find out... :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> By default, the packages you've downloaded are cached in /var/cache/apt/archives.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Don't count on Edgy versions always working in Feisty, though.
<Majic> I know.
<Majic> I can still hope for the best though.  And besides, if I have to reinstall 6.10, I'll still have the packages on the CD.
<Majic> I've re-downloaded GNOME, OpenOffice, and all the other apt-get upgrade's almost 7 times now...
<Majic> *was getting Vista and Ubuntu to dual-boot correctly*
<Majic> I only had the Xubuntu Edgy install disk. :)
<keb> can Vista run in vmware
<Majic> Thanks for your help, PuMpErNiCkLe. <3
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np
<PuMpErNiCkLe> keb: Yes.
<Majic> I have never heard of vmware...
<Majic> I'm just the nub that signed up for the Microsoft Beta testing and got their lame install disk for free. :)
<Majic> All they wanted was log files at the Vista Install Fair.
<Majic> hehehe, I saw some guy installing Vista on a Power Mac.
<Majic> Anyways, I got Vista and Xubuntu to dual-boot correctly.  Got NTFS write capabilies with ntfs-3g.  And it all works great...
<Majic> Even got Beryl to run correctly. ;)
<mark487> Q: how do I mount & view the contents of an extra hd?
<Majic> I use a Powerbook G4 primarily, but I"m trying to get myself comfortable with Linux.
<Majic> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Majic> *it's how I got other partitions to mount...*
<mark487> thanks much!  interesting... very helpful
<Majic> Good luck...  I hope it helps. :)
<Majic> In the older days, people would edit fstab over and over to get a drive to mount.  Now we have programs that do all that editing for us...  But once in a while, you still have to go back to fstab.
* Majic runs off to somewhere hidden
<keb> hmm what programs edit fstab
<Majic> No idea, but I heard they exist. :D
<Majic> hehehe
<keb> all that automounting can get annoying, especially ivman
<keb> i havent figured out how to control it
<Majic> I deleted my entire partition map indefinitely because I didn't know of the blkid command. :D
<Majic> *a few days ago*
<Majic> It took the next few days to figure out which way I wanted to re-partition my drives.
<Majic> Finally got it right...
<Majic> I hate partitioning...
<Majic> Also:  I highly recommend the Amarok music player over Rhythmbox.
<keb> hmm i had that for a while and it was a pig
<Majic> Rhythmbox is nice, but Amarok can make a MySQL database for faster load times. :)  I'm not sure what Rhythmbox uses...
<keb> i think i have removed all traces of kde now
<Majic> Why don't you like KDE?
<keb> well i don't want pieces of two independent desktops running when i'm short of RAM
<Jester45> amarok doesnt make a mysql it makes a SQLlite but it can use a mySQL becuase its faster
<keb> one of the advantages of xubuntu is how lean it is
<Majic> Okay, wasn't sure.  :)  I thought it made a MySQL database...
* Majic sucks. :D
<Jester45> keb: it only use more when they are running
<keb> yes, but amarok is usually running alongside other stuff due to it being music ;)
<Majic> How much RAM do you have, keb?
<Jester45> Majic: its a DQL db still but its not as faST AS MYSQL BUT with the lite you dont have ot run a deamon so its more standlone
<keb> i have 512MB but somehow firefox chews up half
<Jester45> you should fix that
<Majic> Didn't know that...Thanks Jester. :)
<Jester45> np :) thats why they give you the option of useing 3 diffrent sql DB
<Majic> Hmm, I should make one. :D
<Jester45> simple and slow or.... complex and fast
<Majic> I like fast.  *crashes and burns* :D
<Jester45> yes but you have to run a mySQL db
<Jester45> but for people that are running one its just a few clicks and tpying and bam
<Jester45> Majic: how much ram do you got?
<Majic> Same as keb. :)  512 Mb.
<Majic> I have a Pentium 4 Celeron processor.  2.4 Ghz.
<keb> 1.7GHz here
<Majic> What processor?
<keb> celeron
<Majic> Okay, me too...I meant like, which Pentium?  2,3,4?
<keb> stepping 03
<keb> dmesg doesnt say
<Jester45> 3 or 4
<Jester45> im thinking 3
<Jester45> p2 maxes at 1.0 i think
<Jester45> unless u OCed
<keb> nope
<Jester45> and p4 i think are more of the 2.0 or more range
<Jester45> brb got to do the dishes
<mark487> so my other hd is at hdb1.  Dumb Q: how do I view its contents?
<kalikiana> mark487: man mount :P
<mark487> double clicking on it just results in my cpu red-line-ing
<mark487> yup, i figured i could mount it command-line, but was wondering if it could be mounted and viewed in thunar or some other convenient util.
<Jester45> um
<Jester45> mark487: using the mount command is the most convenient
<Jester45> '
<Jester45> its very simple
<mark487> (I know my questions must seem stupid)
<keb> you could use the vi command to permanently add the partition to /etc/fstab
<keb> then it will automount
<keb> and you can use thunar on it
<keb> or another editor if you dont like vi
<mark487> so if i mount the partition, then thunar will be able to browse it?
<mark487> thanks
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> you give it a mount point or empty folder and in the folder will be all the drives stuff
<mark487> thanks all
<mark487> I'd've thought that thunar might have the option to right click to select a partition to mount.  Do some utils have that, or is it specifically avoided?
<mark487> thanks in advance
<Jester45> i think its just unsed becuase the mount command works great
<keb> hmm there used to be some sort of hardware browser in ubuntu
<Jester45> gparted
<Jester45> could look at them
<Prisoner_> hello
<keb> hi. did you file off your number?
<Jester45> keb: ??
<keb> just kidding
<Prisoner_> I am not a number, I am a free man!
<keb> prisoners usually have numbers
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> i understand
<keb> excellent, sorry for being obtuse
<Prisoner_> lol
<Prisoner_> I'm surprised how Xubuntu runs on this old 400mhz clunker, it actually runs OK
* somerville32 has a 333mhz w/ 128mb of ram.
<somerville32> *256mb now :)
<Prisoner_> this is a 400mhz AMDk6 with 384 mb RAM
<spasticteapot> Hello!
<spasticteapot> Anyone here?
<Prisoner_> I'm here
<Jester45> we are all gone
<Prisoner_> Today was supposed to be official release of Windows VIsta, the best thing to ever happen to Linux
<Jester45> lol
<spasticteapot> Prisoner_: To be quite honest, I think I have the same things (shiny-wise) under XFCE.
<Prisoner_> I have an nVidia GeFOrce FX5500 128mb video card, will that be OK under Xubuntu?
<spasticteapot> Except it runs on a tiny fraction of the resources.
<spasticteapot> Overkill.
<Prisoner_> true
<Jester45> did you know that all the IO request are encrypted? and scaned for illegal downloaded things
<keb> Prisoner_ : i have a fx5200 and it works fine
<j1mc> Prisoner_, you've got pleeenty o'graphics juice there.
<j1mc> some people run xubuntu with just as much _system_ ram.
<keb> ooh did they implement the palladium architecture after all
<Jester45> Prisoner_: you can run the cube engine very nicly with that
<Prisoner_> I was asking because someone told me he heard Linux has trouble with nVidia, has that been corrected?
<Jester45> they came out with 2 verson becuase the full blowen vista needs to much power :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Prisoner_: It's ati, not nVidia, that usually causes problems.
<spasticteapot> Linux works out PERFECTLY with Nvidia.
<Jester45> Prisoner_: you got it backwrds
<spasticteapot> I have craptastic Intel Integrated. Works poifect.
<Prisoner_> funny thing, this box has an ATI video card in it and it seems to work OK
<Prisoner_> ATI Radeo VE
<spasticteapot> Anyone know how much Murrine will slow down my machine?
<keb> i think if you insist on pure GPL you won't get the accelerated OpenGL
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Not for awhile anyway... the nouveau project is working on an OSS 3D capable nvidia driver.
<spasticteapot> Has anyone tried Murrine?
<keb> isnt that some sort of eyewash
<spasticteapot> Nope...GUI plugin.
<spasticteapot> I'd like something a little better than Clearlooks.
<Prisoner_> hmmm
<Prisoner_> I really need to get Xubuntu installed on my main PC
<spasticteapot> T3h fast.
<spasticteapot> Sorry...have not had sleep.
<spasticteapot> Will not use joysticks again,
<rizzo> doing command-line system install from xubuntu 6.10 alternate CD.  seems hung just after detecting hardware
<rizzo> I have a blank blue screen with a gray row on the bottom and a text cursor
<keb> any hard disk activity?
<Prisoner_> I have one problem with Xubuntu
<Prisoner_> when I boot down the PC doesn't shut off
<rizzo> keb: I don't hear any
<rizzo> the light is not lit, although I'm not sure if the LED is connected anyway
<Prisoner_> any suggestions, when I boot down Ubuntu or Kubuntu, the PC shuts off, but not with Xubuntu
<keb> rizzo are there any pre-existing operating systems on the hard disk you are installing to
<rizzo> keb: it was gentoo, but I wiped the disk with dban first
<rizzo> so nothing is on there now at all
<keb> the only hints i found is: possibly corrupt cd
<keb> were you able to try some different install options such as acpi=off
<keb> or did it even get that far?
<rizzo> it brings up the menu, I select the command-line system install.  it does the language and keyboard stuff.  then it does the automatic hardware detection.  that seems to complete and then immediately after I just have this empty blue screen
<rizzo> I'll restart and do memtest and cd media test
<Jester45> try cd first
<Jester45> memtest is long
<keb> and if gentoo was running the mem is probably ok
<rizzo> cd test seems to be hanging as well just like install
<rizzo> damn
* rizzo gets out another cdr
<Jester45> burn at a low speed
<rizzo> writing at 16x this time (was 24x before)
<keb> 4x is recommended
<keb> in the forums
<keb> i think historically there was some sort of format change when burning at 8x or less
<keb> i.e. blanks that couldnt be burnt at more than 8x were a different type
<keb> dunno if burners make any such distinction when you set speed
<rizzo> ugh ok
<rizzo> we'll see how this one turns out
* rizzo sighs
<rizzo> writing at 4x
<bigfuzzyjesus> rizzo, i usually do a md5chksum then burn at 8x and they always work for me...
<rizzo> bigfuzzyjesus: I've burned a working disc from this iso at work
<rizzo> so I know the iso is good
<bigfuzzyjesus> rizzo, working hard or hardly working ?
<rizzo> right now it's the latter
<bigfuzzyjesus> rizzo, where at?
<rizzo> looks like same bullshit at 4x
<keb> :(
<keb> you mean the cd test fails?
<keb> or hangs
<keb> mem test next i guess
<rizzo> cd test hangs
<keb> if memtest comes out ok, do you have another cdrom to try
<keb> drive i mean
<rizzo> not anymore
<keb> is the drive connected as master on the 2nd ide channel?
<keb> i guess i'm suggesting check all the hardware
<rizzo> yeah I'll check that out later
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to add themes to XFCE/Murrine?
<somerville32> Yup
<somerville32> :)
<spasticteapot> It says to add them to ~/.themes/ ; I presume that means /usr/share/themes?
<somerville32> No
<spasticteapot> Oh.
<somerville32> ~ means your home directory
<spasticteapot> That would explain why I need root access.
<spasticteapot> Durr....
<spasticteapot> I dumb.
<somerville32> You don't need root access
<j1mc> yeah, i wish xfce had an easier theme manager like gnome.
<spasticteapot> To access /usr/share/themes you do.
<spasticteapot> Eh.
<spasticteapot> It's not so bad.
<somerville32> spasticteapot, Right...
<j1mc> i guess . . .
<spasticteapot> "It's not windows".
<somerville32> spasticteapot, You need to put them in your home directory
<spasticteapot> I know.
<somerville32> spasticteapot, under the .themes directory
<keb> of course making shared files needs root access, you want all your users to trust them
<spasticteapot> I needed root access to edit /usr/share/themes. Which I don't actually need to.
<spasticteapot> D'oh!
<spasticteapot> I don't think I have a .themes directory.
<spasticteapot> .list
<spasticteapot> Hello!
<cellofellow> hi
<spasticteapot> Anyone else here celebrating the fact that we have all the shiny factor of WinXP....with 1/4 the hardware resources used, and 0% of the pricetag?
<spasticteapot> I am!
<spasticteapot> I actually had someone impressedly ask me "Is that vista?" today.
<cellofellow> Yay! Linux just rules!
<cellofellow> You have any transparency stuff?
<spasticteapot> Nope.
<spasticteapot> I'm working on Murrine.
<cellofellow> Then he wasn't a real geek. :)
<cellofellow> Murrine is so cool.
<spasticteapot> Yah.
<spasticteapot> I wish that they could cut down on Xubuntu's ram usage a bit for laptops.
<spasticteapot> Battery management and ACPI hoover up a good bit of RAM.
<spasticteapot> Why? I dunno.
<spasticteapot> Runs blazing fast on desktops with low RAM, though, and the Thinkpad compatibility is BETTER than windows!
<cellofellow> You've also probably got shared memory video
<spasticteapot> Yep.
<spasticteapot> IBM X40.
<spasticteapot> 1ghz Pentium-M.
<spasticteapot> Under Windoze, it's a bit slow...under Linux, it's zippy!
<cellofellow> Intel Integrated Graphics?
<spasticteapot> The nipple-mouse support is wonky, though.
<cellofellow> :) I like zippy
<spasticteapot> Yep.
<keb> X40 wow that is a ultra small ibm isnt it?
<spasticteapot> Teh suxxorz.
<spasticteapot> 2.7 lbs.
<spasticteapot> Best laptop EVAR.
<cellofellow> I hate those nipple mouse things anyways.
<spasticteapot> I've owned quite a few - I'd reccomend nothing but an Asus  (including MacBook) or Lenovo.
<spasticteapot> Old-school "IBMs" are often even better still.
<spasticteapot> (I heard from some that the new Lenovos are'nt quite the same - but they seem to work just fine.)
<spasticteapot> As an added bonus, they last 'till kingdom come, so used ones are always on the market.
<keb> except for the nipple mice ;)
<spasticteapot> Eh.
<spasticteapot> They're good for word processing.
<spasticteapot> Which is what I bought this for.
<spasticteapot> I'm getting a spiffy new gaming box soon - I'm waiting for a killer deal on a 7900GS or the like.
<cellofellow> I do a lot less word processing than I ought to.
<spasticteapot> Heh.
<spasticteapot> I am a student.
<spasticteapot> A notebook that is smaller than an actual notebook is a huge asset.
<cellofellow> me too, just not a traditional student. Homeschool.
<spasticteapot> My backpack is much, much smaller than many others'.
<cellofellow> And I've written very little lately, 'cept the con con.
<spasticteapot> Eh...homeschool has its disadvantages.
<cellofellow> like having to be so self-motivated.
<cellofellow> which is an advantage too.
<spasticteapot> For example, you don't learn how to deal with people constantly trying to intimidate you, and bad food.
<cellofellow> So? I got to deal with about 45 people last week, we were all trying to write a constitution for iraq. Who says homeschoolers have no social life. We had a Ball afterward.
<spasticteapot> It's not unlike the corporate world, except with less suits and more smootching in the halls.
<spasticteapot> Yes, but did you get staples shot at you?
<spasticteapot> Or strangled?
<spasticteapot> Really, you're missing out on a lot!
<keb> haha
<cellofellow> someone brought about a dozen guns
<spasticteapot> Don't laugh. Both happened within 20 minutes of each other in the 8th grade.
<cellofellow> was gonna stage a coup.
<spasticteapot> Both kids got 45 minutes detention.
<spasticteapot> The same day, a few kids started a food fight in the cafeteria.
<spasticteapot> 2 days in-school suspension for them.
<spasticteapot> Guess where the administrators' priorities lie?
<spasticteapot> As a side note, I still live up the street from an awesome mexican restuarant.
<cellofellow> did you notice I said some people brought about a dozen GUNS to the convention?
<spasticteapot> Once, when I was getting breakfast with my folks, I walked by both the principal and my science teacher, both looking rather...dishevled... having margharitas and burritos for breakfast.
<spasticteapot> Yes, I heard you. This is par for the course in many areas.
<keb> did they fire the guns, like real iraqi celebrants
<keb> getting offtopic here btw ;)
<cellofellow> afterwards, yes. Airsoft guns actually.
<cellofellow> k
<spasticteapot> To finish the story...I walked up to them with my biggest sh17-eating grin, and said "hello!" in a cheery voice.
<spasticteapot> They looked like they wanted to jump through the window.
<keb> hehe
<spasticteapot> Then there's the story with the rabbi and the hovercraft...but that's unrelated.
<spasticteapot> I have a highly surreal life.
<keb> glad to hear xubuntu is contributing :D
<spasticteapot> Hello again!
<spasticteapot> Can anyone reccomend some neat-0 apps to download?
<spasticteapot> Murrine seems to have actually sped up my system, which is nice.
<spasticteapot> I've got Abiword, Gspeakers, Firefox, and Amarok - what else should I try?
<darrend> what mailer does xubuntu use by default to transport the output from cron jobs?
<cochon> can you send a diff link?
<Timerever> crap!
<Timerever> my GTK fonts are suddenly too small
<Timerever> but the XFCE settings are fine
<Timerever> what gives?
<cochon> gtk font settings?
<cochon> try that gtk2 theme switcher or somethin
<Timerever> where?
<cochon> dunno
<cochon> :D
<cochon> I think it might be in the wiki or ubuntuforums
<TheSheep> Timerever: add 'Xft.dpi:96' to your ~/.config/xfce4/Xft.xrdb
<Timerever> :'( I didn't needed that yesterday
<Timerever> it worked just fine
<Timerever> and the worthless startup splash scren is still out of frequency dispite being at 1024x768
<Timerever> >_> have I downloaded an alpha test version by mistake or what?
<Timerever> I've also changed the resolution order in xorg.conf so that GDM works at 1024x768
<Timerever> and it does
<Timerever> but the internal resolution is highger so the screen scrolls whenever I put the mouse cursor near the edge of the screen
<Timerever> >_<
<Timerever> oh yeah and it's GTK only the font problems
<Timerever> Opera and Qt fon'ts are just fine
<Timerever> isn't there supposed to be a .gtkrc somewhere around here?
<Timerever> ls -a  shows nothing
<Timerever> brb
<Timerever> no luck
<Timerever> gonna ask in the main ubuntu forum
<Timerever> channel i mean
<DarthLappy> Timerever: It should be in user interface settings, under font.
<Timerever> yep
<Timerever> but only changes the XFCE fonts
<Timerever> the rest is still tiny
<Timerever> :-S
<Timerever> like Gaim right now
<grazie> Timerever: tiny font problem?
<Timerever> yep
<Timerever> it's tiny
<Timerever> and my vision ain't great :'(
<grazie> nvidia card with none free driver?
<Timerever> er....
<Timerever> using the nvidia drivers from the packages
<Timerever> that synaptic
<Timerever> thing
<Timerever> but this only happens when I chaged the resolution order in xorg.conf
<grazie> had the problem and there is a fix... see I can find it...
<Timerever> I changed
<Timerever> Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Timerever> Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "1600x1200" "1280x960" "1152x864"
<Timerever> to*
<Timerever> just changed resolution places
<Timerever> that makes GDM work on 1024x768
<Timerever> maybe if I change it back it'll fix it, but then I need to config GDM to work at 1024x768 by force
<Timerever> do you know where the GDM config is ?
<grazie> Timerever: sorry can't find it, but sure it was ubuntu forums
<Timerever> what the GDM fix or the font fix?
<grazie> font size sorry
<Timerever> and why do I need to fix this? ain't this a stable release?
<Timerever> I swear nothing changed in the Linux land since the Mandrake 9.x days....
<Timerever> at least Gaim now has pretty colors for the IRC nicks :-D
<grumpymole> Timerever: i haven't followed your whole discussion, but it does sound familiar
<grumpymole> have a look at http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-more-on-fixing-fonts-problems.html
<Majic> Okay, problem...sorta.
<Timerever> >_> holy crap
<Majic> I screwed up my GNOME desktop session--the default one--I have to boot with the Failsafe version.
<Majic> Can someone please tell me how to fix this?
<Timerever> grumpymole:  and that's system wide, my problem is just witth GTK, Qt and Opera work fine
<Majic> I know it has something to do with the scripts I use at startup...is there a way to copy the failsafe preferences to other sessions...or?
<Majic> *just guessing it's the scripts it loads*
<Majic> *Also:  I installed and uninstalled Beryl*  I didn't like it.  I think the settings I set from that screwed up the default GNOME.
<Timerever> Modeline "1440x900" 106.50 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 903 909 934 -Hsync +Vsync?
<Timerever> what's this modeline thing?
<Timerever> can I use it to fix my resoltuion?
<Timerever> like telling X to use 1024x768 by default
<Timerever> xvidtune says:
<Timerever> "1024x768"     94.50   1024 1072 1168 1376    768  769  772  808 +hsync +vsync
<Timerever> can I use it to force this res?
<Timerever> brb
<Timerever> no luck...........
<Timerever> at all
<lounge> anyone know the command for the gui 'users&groups' editor?
<Timerever> resolution:    60x60 dots per inch
<Timerever> xdpyinfo |grep resolution
<Timerever> oops
<Timerever> anyway that command say that
<Timerever> shouldn't it be 96x96?
<Timerever> brb
<Timerever> fooking hell
<Timerever> that's it
<cochon> what?
<Timerever> Go to
<Timerever> mousepad ~/.config/xfce4/Xft.xrdb
<Timerever> And paste in the last line:
<Timerever> Xft.dpi: 96
<Timerever> (always leave a emty line)
<cochon> aha
<Timerever> and the fonts will be fine again....
<Timerever> cough beta XFCE version
<Timerever> cough
<Timerever> :-P
<Timerever> changes nothing in Qt/Opera
<Timerever> maybe they are imune to nonsense config files
<Timerever> :-D
<Timerever> brb
<Timerever> but I still have to fix the GDM and the startup screen
<Timerever> the startup goes first
<Timerever> no matter what I put on /etc/usplash.conf the startup screen is always out of frequency
<Timerever> but not the shutdown
<Timerever> that mean Grub is does crap again
<Timerever> that's the only explanation no?
<Timerever> anyonw knows where the grub config?
<grumpymole> Timerever: the Xft.dpi is only part of it
<Timerever> maybe but it fixed evertyhing wrong here
<grumpymole> then you need to calculate based on your screen res and convert to  new values for your xorg.conf
<Timerever> know here the grub hides it's resoltuion settings
<Timerever> no need man, it's fine as it is now
<grumpymole> k
<Timerever> messing with these config files just brings trouble
<Timerever> but I need to fix the startup screen
* grumpymole chuckles...true
<Timerever> whenever I startup I get an out of frequency error from my monitor
<Timerever> Grub (i think) is trying to startup at 1600x1200
<Timerever> ... just because I said my monitor can do that res it doesn't mean I want it all the time
<Timerever> someone what ubuntu dev should learn that you always use the lowest resoltuion possible and then work up from there
<shiningwizard> hi, can i know if it's possible to install edubuntu's packages on xubuntu?
<shiningwizard> is it the same as using apt-get?
<Timerever> my usplash.conf says:
<Timerever> # Usplash configuration file
<Timerever> xres=640
<Timerever> yres=480
<TheSheep> shiningwizard: you can just use synaptic
<shiningwizard> i see. thanks!
<shiningwizard> anyway, would trying to install the desktop edition on a ram-challenged laptop work? or would it fail?
<TheSheep> Timerever: yeah, teach those devs a lesson! next time they will think twice before doing anything for free!
<Timerever> damn stright!!!
<TheSheep> shiningwizard: how much challenged?
<grumpymole> Timerever: do you have a DisplaySize setting in your Monitor section of xorg.conf?
<shiningwizard> erm, say 96mb?
<TheSheep> shiningwizard: should work if you use the alternate cd to install
<Timerever> grumpymole: no
<shiningwizard> i tried installing ubuntu but it didn't work... had some problem with gnome whatever
<shiningwizard> yah, came home to download the alt ver of xubuntu.
<grumpymole> Timerever: it  might be worth trying that.  as per the instructions that came out on the mailing list.  in the link i posted earlier
<grumpymole> Timerever: my uername est in gdm was very small, but once i made the changes, it all came back into sync.
<Timerever> this: DisplaySize 381 238.125?
<grumpymole> yip, but you need to calculate for your res.  what is the res of your screen? 1024x768?
<shiningwizard> anyways, is there any guide to installing with the alt ver? i'm new to installing linux systems
<Timerever> yes
* grumpymole checks the calculation quickly
<Timerever> shiningwizard: I dunno but be sure to note your Linux partition device name
<Timerever> like /dev/hda4
<Timerever> because the install later asks for it
<shiningwizard> i see. thanks.
<Timerever> but gives no help to select the right one
<shiningwizard> anyway, is alt install graphical or command lined?
<Timerever> text like graphics
<Timerever> or graphics like text?
<Timerever> one of them
<grumpymole> Timerever: my laptop is 1024x768 and i have DisplaySize    270.93 203.2
<shiningwizard> sounds kinda weird. thanks
<Timerever> shiningwizard: it sure does.. I think it's to save RAM
<grumpymole> Timerever: the other values you quoted were for 1440x900 in the example
* grumpymole must sleep
<Timerever> ok.
<grumpymole> Timerever: good luc
<Timerever> thanks :-P
<grumpymole> bl&*%y keyboard is dying on me
<grumpymole> cheers
<Timerever> O_o
<shiningwizard> i really want to try and install linux. tried ubuntu desktop disk, dsl. somehow they didn't work.
<Timerever> BTW
<Timerever> does anyone know how to activate the composite things?
<Timerever> found  it
<tom47> quick question how do you rearrange items on desktop please
<Timerever> no luck
<Timerever> anyone here with the composite extensions on?
<Timerever> i don't have the xcompmgr command here
<Timerever> does this mean no composite?
<mm_> hi, I'm searching for some pop up program that will show an dialog (preferrably very annoying as it will be used for alerts)
<Timerever> i think the XFCE in edgy may have been compiled without compositor support, anyone knows this?
<grazie> Timerever: compositor is supported, it's just not set up by default
<grazie> bbl
<Timerever> meh... anyone else knows how to activate the composite in XFCE?
<crimsun> Timerever: no, it's compiled _with_ compositor support.
<crimsun> I enabled that option back in Breezy.
<Timerever> 'k how do i make the composite tab appear
<crimsun> have you changed something in the Window Manager Tweaks settings and saved?
<Timerever> yes
<Timerever> to create a wmtweaks.xml
<Timerever> and then <option name="Xfwm/UseCompositing" type="int" value="1"/>
<Timerever> isn't it?
<Timerever> didn't work, unless I have to restart XFCE?
<Timerever> crimsun: or something else
<Timerever> brb
<Timerever> had to restart
<Timerever> 'k
<Timerever> bbl
<grazie> grumpymole: useful blog you've set up there :)
<grnwood> anyone running xubuntu on dual head?
<totalwormage> upgrading to xfce4.4 *^_^*
<cochon> bobjob
<mats> my xfcemanu removes itself and i have to addit back to the panel.. why the heck is that happening?
<blizz> is it possible to create shortcuts on the desktop to folders like /var/www?
<jaycie-away> hi.. i'm new to unbuntu and linux.. how can i find the version of my ubunutu that is installed on my p/c?
<TheSheep> what can I use to play .ape files?
<Commander-Crowe> Jungle
<Commander-Crowe> :P
<alnokta> :)
<alnokta> TheSheep, tried mplayer?
<alnokta> this thing plays anything i open it
<TheSheep> good idea
<TheSheep> nope, just static :/
<alnokta> probably you will need to play with apt-get
<alnokta> to get the codec
<blizz> do i _have_ to compile the kqemu-sources myself?
<hyper_ch> !gpt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Commander-Crowe> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<respectful> guys xubuntu is good for my laptop, it has software to tell me about battery life?
<TheSheep> respectful: I think there is a panel plugin
<TheSheep> respectful: right-click on the panel, select 'add new item' and look for a battery in the list
<respectful> not yet installed
<respectful> where can i check out the xubuntu packages?
<TheSheep> respectful: you mean http://packages.ubuntu.com?
<TheSheep> respectful: they are all in the ubuntu repository
<mark487> on xubuntu install, is root's password set to some default?
<TheSheep> mark487: no, it's disabled
<TheSheep> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mark487> thanks.         disabled?  to try to keep people from irreparably messing up the system?
<TheSheep> mark487: somethng like that
<mark487> i'm just trying to mount my other HD, but found "mount: only root can do that"
<TheSheep> mark487: add 'sudo' before the command
<mark487> thanks for the info, all.  i'll check the info at that link.
<mark487> ahhhh, thanks.
<michaelp1> is feisty fawn stable enough to install?
<michaelp1> use?
<mark487> errr, it looked like my other hd mounted ok, but trying to open it in thunar yields, "failed to open [diskname] . permission denied".  any help?
<mark487> i thought my other hd was at /dev/hda1 .   dumbQ -- how can i tell where my other drive(s) are?  /etc/fstab only lists /dev/hdb (which is mounted at root, this os)
<zOap> how do I insert values from Showkeys into keyboard shortcuts in xubuntu dapper? The reason I'm asking is that the shortcut for my "internet" and "email" buttons show as empty when I press them in the keyboard shortcut app..
<zOap> how can I get my "internet" button to work in xubuntu dapper? /Settings/Keyboard shows the shortcut as nothing after I press that in the shortcut dialogue... But I know X accepts the button, since I get values in Showkeys...
<maxamillion> zOap: i can't say i am familiar with an "internet" button ... i know what you are talking about, just not sure how to make it function like that
<TheSheep> !shortcuts | zOap
<ubotu> zOap: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<zOap> TheSheep, thanks:)
<hyper_ch> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<TheSheep> !botabuse | hyper_ch
<ubotu> hyper_ch: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Jowi> hi all. where is thunars trash directory located? I have some files in it I do not have permission to permanently delete. and I do want to delete them, not restore them.
<TheSheep> Jowi: just run 'sudo Thunar'
<maxamillion> gksudo ;)
<TheSheep> Jowi: then empty the trash
<grazie> doesn't look like xchat supports multiple network connections. is that right?
<Jowi> TheSheep, that will not help me locate the trash directory for a user.
<Jowi> TheSheep, they are not in the same location
<Jowi> and it is not in /home/user/.Trash
<crimsun> maxamillion: gksu ;)
<TheSheep> Jowi: ~/.local/share/trash
<TheSheep> or ~/.Trash
<Jowi> TheSheep, thanks. got it.
<maxamillion> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<maxamillion> crimsun: ;)
<Jowi> no, as I said ~/.Trash is not it. it was in the .local one.
<Jowi> further more. I'm using thunar with Beryl (stand alone) and I am not able to drag'n'drop in Thunar. not from thunar -> thunar and neither withing thunar itself (ex from file list to the tree). anyone know why this is?
<Jowi> I can select file, right-click, copy. then select folder, right-click, paste. but no drag'n'drop....
<Jowi> will see if drag'n'drop work in other DE. brb
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: why did you say I abuse the bot?
<Jowi> found the prob with drag'n'drop. dbus was <defunct> and nothing I did helped. I couldn't log into any DE (xorg crashed even and dbus could not be killed). it was time for my weekly reboot anyway. now it works.
<Jowi> anyway, thanks for the help with locating trash dir :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you're asking it for the same thing again and again. If you just want the link, then /msg it
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: well, there hasn't been any activity in here for over 90min before I did query the bot
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: please use /msg :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: unless it's something to show others
<hyper_ch> :(
<Maximilian1st> Hi good folks :-)
<Maximilian1st> Does anyone know what it means when making the madwifi driver from svn and it complains about ath_hal.ko being GPL only?
<Maximilian1st> hey maxamillion :-)
<maxamillion> hello
<Maximilian1st> How are you?
<maxamillion> good good ... about to head up a devel meeting :)
<Maximilian1st> great :-)
<Maximilian1st> about linux apps?
<maxamillion> about the Xubuntu distribution :)
<Maximilian1st> EVEN GREATER
<Maximilian1st> :-)
<Maximilian1st> I just pulled the new kernel from the repository
* maxamillion is a contributor who has been assigned the task of running the meeting today because the person who was supposed to do it couldn't
<Maximilian1st> This is ggod news :-)
<Maximilian1st> good
<Maximilian1st> Tell them to add in the xubuntu doc where a user could tweak the session shutdown menu so it defaults to, say... shutdown and not hibernate.
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: i will throw the suggestion out there
<Maximilian1st> Just a thought I had today while shutting down.
<maxamillion> fair enough
<maxamillion> we might have more pressing matters to work on, but i believe there will be time that it would be on topic
<Jester45> how can i use 2 ethernet cards on one machine?
<maxamillion> Jester45: yeah .... you have use 20 if you have a board that will support it
<Maximilian1st> by assigning them a different IP?!
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: lol, theoretically it would be done for a server that has something connect to it on one interface and it would connect to something else through the other
<Maximilian1st> like a wan
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: right .... like a gateway server or something
<vidd_laptop> maxamillion, where is the meeting?
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: #ubuntu-meeting
<Maximilian1st> vidd_laptop, It's in the backyard with fresh lemonade and cookies... :-)
<Jester45> maxamillion: so how would one go about telling xubuntu what to use?
<maxamillion> Jester45: -devel mailing lists, this (and other) meetings
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: you can join the meeting if you would like ... its open to the community
<Maximilian1st> ok, I will.
<Maximilian1st> Still, it's late here, 23h00
<RUBiksCUbe> hi
<maxamillion> RUBiksCUbe: hello
<RUBiksCUbe> can you help me with something? i'm a total linux noob
<Jester45> i will try
<Jester45> maxamillion: you can stay to the meeting
<RUBiksCUbe> alright thanks. when i try to open up my network settings the cursor changes to the "thinking" cursor for a while, then back to normal and the network settings window never opens
<Jester45> any error ?
<RUBiksCUbe> no
<RUBiksCUbe> when i log in i get an error though...
<Jester45> try gksu network-admin
<Jester45> in a Terminal
<RUBiksCUbe> saying (cant remember it now) that my computer cant find a lookup to the internet(?) and i should add it in etc\hosts
<RUBiksCUbe> ok
<maxamillion> Jester45: thanks
<Jester45> np
<Jester45> what kind of connection
<RUBiksCUbe> i'm using a network card in a pcmcia slot
<RUBiksCUbe> in terminal i get this error: unable to lookup PaperClip via gethostbyname()
<RUBiksCUbe> my comp is paperclip
<Jester45> try
<Jester45> mousepad /etc/host
<Jester45> and tell me whats in ther
<RUBiksCUbe> ok
<RUBiksCUbe> i dont have a host dir in etc/
<RUBiksCUbe> it doesn't exist
<Jester45> try making one
<Jester45> mousepad /etc/host.conf
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> you- need to gksu that
<Jester45> then paste
<Jester45> thorder hosts,bind
<Jester45> multi on
<Jester45> in there
<Jester45> then save
<RUBiksCUbe> ok, in mousepad right?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> or any other editor you like
<RUBiksCUbe> ah, i found host.conf
<RUBiksCUbe> but no host dir
<RUBiksCUbe> host.conf has what you told me to write already in it
<RUBiksCUbe> order hosts,bind
<RUBiksCUbe> multi on
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> you should have a host dir
<RUBiksCUbe> i'll check again
<Jester45> oops
<RUBiksCUbe> no, i don't
<Jester45> you shouldnt*
<Jester45> a few key letters :)
<RUBiksCUbe> ah
<Jester45> what about the file hosts
<Jester45> little under host.conf
<RUBiksCUbe> it has this in it:
<RUBiksCUbe> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<RUBiksCUbe> nothing more
<Jester45> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<Jester45> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<Jester45> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<Jester45> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<Jester45> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<Jester45> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<Jester45> paste that in
<RUBiksCUbe> alright. i can't save it. it says can't open file for writing
<itaca> hola
<RUBiksCUbe> hi
<Jester45> RUBiksCUbe: you need to open the file with root
<Jester45> in a terminal type
<Jester45> gksu mousepad /etc/hosts
<RUBiksCUbe> it says: sudo: unable to lookup PaperClip via gethostb yname()
<Jester45> you might have to restart yor computer the old conf might still be in your cahce and i dont know where its stored at to remove it
<RUBiksCUbe> ok, i'll brb
<RUBiksCUbe> alright, back
<RUBiksCUbe> the error when logging in is that it cannot look up an internet address for my computer and i should add PaperClip to the host file in etc/
<RUBiksCUbe> still have the same error in terminal...maybe i'll just reinstall
<LordGamer> Anyone know where there are numbers for Mircrosoft vs Linux Marketshare?
<Jester45> LordGamer: for what platform? desktop MS is winning by a lot but server *nix is much higher
<RUBiksCUbe> alright, i've made my computer forget itself. woot. i'm going to format and reinstall lol.
<RUBiksCUbe> thanks for your time jester
<mark487> q: if /etc/fstab lists mounted devices/partitions (i'm running offa hdb1, hdb2 is swap, ...), and my extra hd doesn't appear there, i'm guessing my extra hd is hda, but can I find it listed somwhere?
<Jester45> depends on where its at on th ecable
<Jester45> the cable*
<maxamillion> mark487: Applications->System->GNOME Partition Editor ... that should show it and what name it is referred to as and will show what file system, so you can then edit you /etc/fstab accordingly
<Jester45> :( maxamillion get back to meeting
<maxamillion> Jester45: its just vid.d and i talking about feisty features right now :/
<LNX3mpyr> hi
<LNX3mpyr> what's the program to set the printer?
<LNX3mpyr> I can't find the damn thing
<LNX3mpyr> dmesg reports the printer to connected
<maxamillion> Applications->Settings->Printing
<LNX3mpyr> the only way I was able to set it up is trhough THE GIMP
<vidd_laptop> LNX3mpyr, what are you tryiong to print from?
<LNX3mpyr> Prinintg show nothing
<LNX3mpyr> words
<LNX3mpyr> sentences
<LNX3mpyr> paragraphs
<vidd_laptop> if you are trying to print from mousepad, you need to install a2ps
<mark487> Jester45: thanks, so for 2 hd's on the same ide controller, the master is hda and the slave is hdb?
<maxamillion> mark487: yes
<LNX3mpyr> from a mousepad? This is a regular laptop connected to a regular Epson printer
<mark487> thx max
<vidd_laptop> mousepad=default text editor
<maxamillion> LNX3mpyr: mousepad is the name of the default text editor in Xubuntu
<LNX3mpyr> no, I am trying print from Abiword
<maxamillion> LNX3mpyr: its just a program found at Applications->Accessories
<LNX3mpyr> I wanna use Abiword
<maxamillion> i know, i was just letting you know
<LNX3mpyr> I can't see any dialog for the printer
<maxamillion> what mousepad is and where to find it*
<LNX3mpyr> I've search everywhere like crazy
<LNX3mpyr> how will a text editor fix my printer?
<LNX3mpyr> if I wanna use Abiword
<maxamillion> LNX3mpyr: it won't ... you just mentioned mousepad as though you didn't know what it was, i was just trying to inform you... i appologize if i confused
<LNX3mpyr> with Ubuntu works outta the box
<mark487> max: thx on gnome partition editor: i know that's available when booting live from cd, but ever since i've been running xubuntu from hd, i haven't see it listed under apps -> system.  Know if it gets installed w/xubuntu to hd?
<maxamillion> LNX3mpyr: yeah ...the Gnome printer config is still a little more advanced but is really resource heavy so it isn't used in Xubuntu
<maxamillion> mark487: it is on mine ... i might have installed it a long time ago for one reason or another but if you would like to install it from the repositories just do "sudo aptitude install gparted" (in the terminal without the quotes)
<mark487> thx max.  i wonder it the GPE is available via "appliciations -> add/remove". hmmmmm.......
<RUBiksCUbe> yo im back
<RUBiksCUbe> can anyone tell me what is originally in the host file in etc/?
<Jester45> RUBiksCUbe: does the internet work on a live cd? you co-uld copy that one
<maxamillion> RUBiksCUbe: mine is a tad modified or else i would pastebin mine for you :/
<RUBiksCUbe> ah
<Jester45> RUBiksCUbe: make sure you changing hte right noe
<RUBiksCUbe> jester, you posted it a while ago, i lost it though
<Jester45> host.conf or hosts
<RUBiksCUbe> hosts
<Jester45> : ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<Jester45> (04:22:31 PM) Jester45: fe00::0 ip6-localnetff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<Jester45> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<Jester45>  ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<Jester45>  ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<Jester45> paste that in
<Jester45> oops
<Jester45> gumbled the lines a bit
<RUBiksCUbe> ah, i got it
<RUBiksCUbe> thanks
<Jester45> the first line is fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<DrX0> how do you create a recovery disk that can recover you if your partition table and boot and maybe system files are damaged?
<Jester45> such things happen?
<maxamillion> DrX0: keep a livecd handy .... only solution i know of
<Jester45> DrX0: take a hd and dd the whole thing?
<RUBiksCUbe> ok so it should look like this: fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<RUBiksCUbe> fe00::0 ip6-localnetff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<RUBiksCUbe> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<RUBiksCUbe> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<RUBiksCUbe> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<DrX0> the whole drive?
<DrX0> can a live CD recover a corrupted partition table with LVM partitions?
<Jester45> syes
<maxamillion> DrX0: sure can
<Jester45> boot to the live cd mount the drive edit the table save and done
<maxamillion> DrX0: or worse case scenario it can get the data off the drive so you can reformat or buy a new hdd
<DrX0> I ran the recovery install and it told me that I had to enter the partition table for the LVM partitions.
<DrX0> (manually)
<maxamillion> DrX0: you don't do recovery install, you just boot the live cd and mount the hard drive ... manipulate how you need to and go on with life
<Jester45> would anyone like to explain why my ethernet card has a serial port?
<maxamillion> no
<maxamillion> :P
<DrX0> but if Linux says the partition table entry for the LVM partition holding the data is invalid, how can live CD mount it?
<maxamillion> Jester45: i have no clue ... i think it has something to do with legacy hardware
<Jester45> you tell the livecd how to mount
<maxamillion> DrX0: you edit the livecd's /etc/fstab and just force it ... if you are more stubborn than the software, you will normally win
<DrX0> but won't the live cd report the partition table is bad and fail to mount the lvm volume I want?
<Jester45> oo
<Jester45> you mean the idex on the the disc?
<Jester45> that tells linux how big the partion is and stuff like that
<DrX0> you know when you setup an LVM partition it tells you the cluster size and asks for the starting and ending block number?  that 411
<DrX0> yes
<maxamillion> ooohhhhh
<DrX0> it won't mount because it says that 411 is bad/missing
<maxamillion> yeah, that's outside my scope of LVM knowledge
<DrX0> (Windows installer may have wiped it)
<DrX0> if I carefully reparition the drive using the exact parameters as I did originally and tell it not to format the partition, would that maybe put it back?
<DrX0> or, is there some other way?
<DrX0> actually, I never knew the start/end block numbers, only the size in GB of each paritition
<Jester45> guess?
<DrX0> Is there a utility that will go out and look at the disk and figure it out?
<Maximilian1st> maxamillion, Have a good afternoon, I'm going for a good night. CU
<Jester45> gparted maybe
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: laters
<DrX0> I'm pretty hosed, huh?
<maxamillion> DrX0: not necesarily ... gparted, like Jester45 said, might be able to help
<Jester45> freash install would work
<spasticteapot> Hello!
<maxamillion> hi
<Jester45> hola
<spasticteapot> Can anyone here reccomend a good wireless configuration program?
<DrX0> gparted failed:  it said it could'nt determine the parameters and asked me to manually enter them
<Jester45> ndswrapper
<spasticteapot> Wifi radar won't work - it just sucks up RAM.
<spasticteapot> I have native support. (WOOT!)
<Jester45> umm
<Jester45> network-admin
<spasticteapot> It won't show local SSIDs.
<Jester45> idk
<Jester45> ethernet is faster and easier
<maxamillion> spasticteapot: in ther terminal type "sudo iwlist scan"
<Jester45> brb see if this old card works native
<DrX0> is there an utility that will make a bootable recovery CD that will store a copy of the partition table and put it back in the event it gets damaged?
<Jester45> DrX0: google it
<maxamillion> DrX0: ultimatebootcd.com
<DrX0> works with LVM parititions?
<maxamillion> DrX0: works with everything ... just be sure to get the one that has "Insert" its a live linux that is geared towards disaster recovery
<RUBiksCUbe> alright, i'm back in buisness! thanks all!
<DrX0> do you think it can recover a bad partition table automatically?
<spastic_teapot> DrX0: no idea.
<DrX0> it also says you may need to customize the boot cd...
<maxamillion> DrX0: it might ... and if it can, it would be worth the time spent investigating, yes?
<maxamillion> DrX0: no clue
<DrX0> oh, yes, I'm going to get it for sure... why not?  I'm already hosed.
<DrX0> thanks for the tip
<maxamillion> np :)
<Blacktooth> Is there a preferred VNC package for Xubuntu? I installed tightvncserver, but when I log in from my XP box, the terminal window I get there will not show any text....I can execute commands fine, I just can't see the input or the output
<cheatersrealm> what's a good ftp/scp program for gui?
<maxamillion> Blacktooth: no clue, i don't generally mess with VNC but i think i might have a link that can help ... just a min.
<maxamillion> cheatersrealm: gftp
<cheatersrealm> does it pull in a bunch of dependencies? *checks*
<Blacktooth> Thanks max
<cheatersrealm> maxamillion: thanks! (it pulled in just a few)
<maxamillion> cheatersrealm: yeah, just a couple and its one of the nicest ftp clients around
<Blacktooth> It is odd....just the console is messed up....I can fire up mousepad or whatever, and it works, but doing things from the prompt is impossible
<cheatersrealm> maxamillion: yeah I used it with regular ubuntu :)
<maxamillion> cheatersrealm: ah, cool cool
<cheatersrealm> I think I'll ditch regular ubuntu in favor of xubuntu
<cheatersrealm> it's the same just smaller
<cheatersrealm> and I don't really like nautilus
<maxamillion> cheatersrealm: Thunar is a breath of fresh air after using nautilus :)
<maxamillion> Blacktooth: i'm not sure ... i don't mess with VNC ... but here is a link that shows how to set things up (its for Ubuntu, but you just have to compensate a little) http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Remote_Desktop_Sharing.2FDuplication_via_VNC
<maxamillion> Blacktooth: wait ... sorry, wrong link
<Blacktooth> Heh K
#xubuntu 2007-02-01
<cheatersrealm> maxamillion: are you an xubuntu dev?
<maxamillion> cheatersrealm: no, contributor ... possibly one day be a dev, just not there yet
<maxamillion> cheatersrealm: ironically though i did lead the devel meeting today :P
<cheatersrealm> maxamillion: I ask, because you always seem to be able to answer all of my questions
<maxamillion> cheatersrealm: i try :) ....
<cheatersrealm> ahh, edgy is almost done being installed on my girlfriend's laptop
<cheatersrealm> (it just got back from the shop today)
<maxamillion> what kinda wifi card does she have?
<cheatersrealm> uh, whatever is builtin on the IBM t41
<cheatersrealm> it's b
<cheatersrealm> I'm making her get a G so I can boost the speeds though
<maxamillion> cheatersrealm: oh ... its a t41? .. yeah, you should have wifi without a problem
<cheatersrealm> yeah :)
<Blacktooth> This looks promising   http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-remote-desktop-with-vnc4server.html
<cheatersrealm> nice
<maxamillion> cheatersrealm: actually ... most hotspots are b anyways and even if they aren't, they will default back to b even it there is 1 user connected with b .... another thing to is the fact that a wireless b can transfer at 11Mbps while the average broadband net connection in homes these days is 2Mbps
<maxamillion> Blacktooth: sounds like a plan
<maxamillion> cheatersrealm: i would honestly stick with the b if it works
<cheatersrealm> can't do mythtv on her computer then :)
<maxamillion> cheatersrealm: ahhhh ok
<maxamillion> cheatersrealm: that would be a reason to upgrade
* maxamillion doesn't do much media stuffs, just code and school work
<nicolah> I don't have anymore the voice "composite" in the windows manager tweaks
<nicolah> and I don't know why
<maxamillion> nicolah: did you recently do an upgrade?
<maxamillion> nicolah: alot of people had this problem with edgy
<nicolah> well yesterday I had edgy
<nicolah> I tried the composite stuff
<nicolah> but I can't afford it (low cpu)
<nicolah> then I just disabled
<nicolah> today just restarted the pc and it disappeared
<nicolah> now I edit
<nicolah> /home/nicola/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/wmtweaks.xml
<nicolah> 	<option name="Xfwm/UseCompositing" type="int" value="1"/>
<nicolah> right ?
<nicolah> what should I do now ?
<maxamillion> i dunno
<maxamillion> i don't use compositing
<atarinox> does anybody know how to get embedded wmv to play in firefox?
<atarinox> or epiphany?
<maxamillion> atarinox: do you have all the right codecs for totem?
<cheatersrealm> maxamillion: yeah, plus I would like to use G for my purposes
<maxamillion> fair enough
<atarinox> maxamillion: i believe so...i installed off automatix
<atarinox> are hte codecs in the repos?
<maxamillion> atarinox: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Multimedia_Players_.26_Browser_Plug-ins
<maxamillion> atarinox: yeah, you might need to add a repo or two but instructions for that are also on that wiki link
<spasticteapot> bigfuzzyjesus: Found a Thinkpad yet?
<atarinox> maxamillion: do i have to somehow set firefox to use totem as the default player?
<maxamillion> atarinox: not sure to be honest, i think it will just figure it out
<atarinox> so if i have mplayer and totem plugins installed....you don't think there'd be a conflict?
<maxamillion> atarinox: o ... hrmmm, not sure
<maxamillion> atarinox: you can just use the mplayer plugin with those codecs ... should be fine
<chris13> I need help figuring out how to set up my printer
<chris13> I'm trying to follow the instructions on the desktop guide but it says click on the tab groups and there isn't one
<nicolah> I'm editing /usr/share/applications .desktop files to customize my menu. Should I see che changement as soon as i edit the files or do I have to reboot ?
<rizzo> How can control master volume in xfce/
<rizzo> ?
<maxamillion> rizzo: Applications->Settings->Settings Manager->Sound
<rizzo> then what. I was unchecking everything and the sound kept playing
<rizzo> plus I'm looking for a way to raise/lower the volume
<chris13> can anyone point me somewhere so I can actually get my printer set up
<rizzo> and mute it
<maxamillion> rizzo: oh sorry ...
<maxamillion> rizzo: right click on the panel and click "Add New Item", scroll down to the bottom and select "Volume
<maxamillion> "Volume Control"
<maxamillion> *
<maxamillion> rizzo: once that is on the panel, click the icon to the right of the sound level
<maxamillion> rizzo: it will give you a more friendly interface
<rizzo> thanks
<rizzo> what is the app of choice for digital camera transfer?
<chris13> no one knows how to set up a printer?
<vidd> chris13, what issue you having with a printer?
<maxamillion> rizzo: gthumb is what i use (i'm at work, had to do a little googling to remember what it was called)
<chris13> I just don't know how to get started
<chris13> I need to install CUPS maybe?
<vidd> what kind of printer you have?
<vidd> cups should have been installed by default
* maxamillion prays its a HP
* vidd does too
<chris13> hp 1610 all-in-one printer, scanner, copier
<LordGamer> anyone know of a linux netwirk ckient that will let me put in the EAP, username and password
<chris13> well cups probably is installed by default then
<chris13> I'm just a noob
<maxamillion> LordGamer: EAP
<chris13> it said something about being able to autodetect from the browser or something?
<vidd> http://127.0.0.1:631
<chris13> it also said something about adding it to the group shadow but I couldn't figure that out
<LordGamer> EAP-PEAP Wireless Security
<LordGamer> Wifi Radar do0esnt work with it
<vidd> my daughter is doing everything in her power to prevent me from typing
<chris13> ok I'm trying to add my printer and PSC 1600 is the closest one (I have PSC 1610)
<chris13> It wants a password for CUPS?
<chris13> is that just my login stuff?
<vidd> no...
<chris13> ok then what?
<vidd> you need to give cups a password
<chris13> so just make something up?
<vidd> or add yourself to the cups group
<chris13> I'd rather do the second option
<chris13> how do I add myself to the CUPS group and do I even have a cups group?
<maxamillion> ok ... i'm outta here ... getting off work, laters all
<vidd> in usrs and groups....
<vidd> select "manage groups"
<vidd> find "lpadmin"
<vidd> add yourself to that group
<linux_> hey, remember my ssh gui problem
<linux_> lol, now i have no X
<chris13> I was already a member of lpadmin but root isn't
<vidd> chris13, working for you now?
<vidd> hmmm
<chris13> those are the only 2 users
<chris13> I had to install a weird way
<chris13> so I don't know if everything is right
<vidd> give me the link for the page you are following....
<chris13> I kept having problems with my monitor being autodetected incorrectly and was getting out of scan range errors
<chris13> file:///usr/share/xubuntu-docs/desktopguide/C/printer-configuration.html
<chris13> 'click on the tab Groups' that is where I got stuck
<vidd> yeah...these are instructions from dapper (i think)
<chris13> ok so they are outdated
<chris13> so if I am in that group should it not normally ask me for a password for CUPS?
<vidd> you COULD always install gnome-cups-manager
<chris13> well I don't think I need to do that
<vidd> no, you dont NEED to do it
<vidd> but it is SO much easier
<chris13> I like the hard way because I learn a lot more
<chris13> a big part of the reason I'm trying Linux is to learn how to use it
<chris13> was it not supposed to ask for a password?
<vidd> yes it IS supposed to ask for a password, but you need to make it take your USER password
<chris13> so should I try my user name and password?
<vidd> you can, but i will bet you dollars to donuts it dont work
<vidd> try adding a CUPS group, and adding yourself to it....
<vidd> THEN your username and password SHOULD work
<chris13> well it seemed to take it
<chris13> I'm going to see if I can actually print something
<vidd> what app you trying to print from?
<vidd> If you are printing from mousepad you will need toi install a2ps
<chris13> printing from openoffice
<chris13> I had to restart the app but it worked
<chris13> I wonder if I can scan something though
<chris13> what app should I use to scan?
* vidd does not scan
<chris13> ok
<vidd> apparently there is a program called "scan" that [imagine that]  scans documents
<chris13> worth a shot
<chris13> I was going to look for a gimp pluggin
<vidd> that is worth a shot too
<vidd> im doing a search in synaptic for you
<chris13> thanks
<chris13> I'm looking through it too
<chris13> might be part of the printing
<chris13> the scanner is built into the printer
<chris13> I think that goes through CUPS too
<chris13> just don't know how to actually make it scan
<vidd> as i said, i dont use a scanner
<chris13> I understand
<vidd> To utilize a scanner under Linux one must install SANE. It is also wise to employ a front-end application for scanning such as Xsane. Linux uses a software interface to scanning devices known as SANE. PC's often use TWAIN. These software packages run as interfaces between the application and the scanner. SANE is like TWAIN except that it allows network access to the scanner through the saned (Networked scanner daemon). TWAIN is
<vidd> not network enabled and merely talks to local applications. (It is not necessary to run the saned for local applications.)
<chris13> just trying to be forward with as much info as possible
<vidd> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialScanners.html
<vidd> chris13, i found your answer:
<vidd> sane
<chris13> yup
<chris13> I just read that
<chris13> ty much
<vidd> no problem...i accept payments via paypal.....
<vidd> Just kidding
<chris13> lol
<chris13> nice just did a test scan and it works great
<vidd> awesome
<chris13> I like having less reasons to boot windows
<vidd> remember...google is your friend....and runs on the power of linux
<chris13> yup
<chris13> so is this channel
* vidd only needs one reason to NOT boot windows:
<vidd> It is owned by M$
<chris13> I prefer its poor quality as a reason not to boot it
<chris13> but I'm a gamer
<vidd> like i said....its owned by M$
* vidd wishes game makers whould start making live-cd games
<chris13> yes me too
<chris13> or at least have it be an option
<chris13> but they don't want to have to deal with hardware problems
<vidd> they already have to deal with hardware issues
<chris13> well for a live CD they would use some version of Linux probably so it wouldn't be that big of a deal anyways
<vidd> exactly
<vidd> and they dont have to worry about working version x,y, and z linux, cuzz they just include a kernel and thier app
<chris13> yup
<vidd> if only one game maker did that, they would have trouble keeping the game on the shelves
<vidd> theyt could advertize "no OS required"!
<chris13> yup and you could play it on any machine that could run it
<chris13> who cares if the school computers are locked down pretty well? none of the security measures would ever boot
<chris13> ok I'm out of here
<rizzo> Is gthumb going to require libgnome2?
<Prisoner_> hello
<BrendanM> Hey, is there a way to set the screensaver utility to only do 2d lame screen savers? This is kind of an old machine and rendering the cool OpenGL screensavers is kind of rough on the CPU.
<thoreauputic> BrendanM: use xscreensaver on old machines - you can configure it to only use certain screensavers
<BrendanM> ok, so I should just go through the list and uncheck the resource-intensive ones?
<BrendanM> I tried uninstalling the package xscreensaver-gl, but then it wanted to remove xubuntu-desktop as well
<BrendanM> is there a way to avoid that?
<DrX0> anyone know where to look when you get an error message connecting to a server just after logging on for one user only?
<atarinox> can somebody help me....i'm trying to clean up my ubuntu box...i'm in synaptic, and looking at the residual config files; is it ok to mark all those for complete removal?
<GKahla> good question - /i/ don't know, but someone here might
<atarinox> yeah i'm in no rush.....
<linux_> wow, i can't believe there aren't more torrent peers uploading xubuntu 6.10 i386 desktop
<pilibeen> why don't they get it right off the ubuntu server?
<pilibeen> err, you
<pilibeen> prob most just updated through apt-get
<Blacktooth> Anyone awake that can help me with samba? My ubuntu box is showing up in the correct workgroup in XP, but the shares aren't showing
<linux_> what is the xubuntu website?
<linux_> my dns server is down, anyone have an IP?
<Prisoner_> hi
<Jester45> hello all
<Jester45> im installing rubber pads to all the moving parts of my computers
<Jester45> its going to be quiet
<malnilion> Alright, so I have strange problems where if one program is potentially putting out audio, but I have it muted or paused or something, I cannot get audio from another program like flash in Mozilla Firefox for example.
<malnilion> I don't know how to find information about this problem because I can't think of a succinct phrase that describes my problem...
<thoreauputic> malnilion: if you are not using the latest flash, it doesn't use alsa so it grabs the sound device. The flah 9 version is in backports now I nelieve
<genii> Has xfce 4.4 been packaged yet?
<thoreauputic> *believe
<malnilion> Really?
<malnilion> Aight, I'll see what I can do
<genii> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<genii> !info xfce
<ubotu> Package xfce does not exist in any distro I know
<genii> bah
<malnilion> thoreauputic, hey man, thanks for your suggestion.  I didn't realize I didn't have the backports repository selected.
<genii> !info xfce4
<ubotu> xfce4: meta-package for xfce4 dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.90.2 (edgy), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB
<genii> Ah, still 4.3 then
<genii> m/sg ubotu xfce4-dev
<genii> grr
<malnilion> thoreauputic, this is sweet, thanks!
<thoreauputic> malnilion: :)
<malnilion> I can play line rider now, w00t!
<malnilion> And I don't need to pop open wine'd firefox to use flash 9 now :D
<jdrake> I am about to be getting an old p2-400 (6gb, 512mb) for my sister, and will be planning on installing xubuntu (unless ubuntu should work ok) onto it. The question for me is: With the recent release of xfce 4.4, is the version used in xubuntu either extremely similar or easily updated?
<Jester45> xubuntu Edgy Eft (6.10) is not and most liky will never use xfce 4.4 but the new verson Fiesty Fawn (7.06) will have 4.4 included
<crimsun> as in, feisty already has 4.4 final.
<crimsun> (and feisty is 7.04, not 7.06)
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> close
<jdrake> My sister is a windows user primarily, so I must be careful and bring a good experience to her.
<jdrake> Is Xubuntu a good choice for that.
<Jester45> crimsun: i installed rubber dampeners to all my compter's moving parts
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> and i sugest not using ubuntu on that computer
<Jester45> crimsun: much quieter
<jdrake> My only experience recently with a P2 and modern software is a P2-266 laptop with 192mb of ram. The laptop itself is much slower then the desktop part, and xfce runs poorly. Icewm and opera are the only things usable, no xfce or firefox.
<jdrake> So a very bad state for comparison.
<Jester45> well a 400mhz with 512mb ram should run fine
<Jester45> you might want to get new harddrive if you can depending on what she does online
<crimsun> Xfce runs fairly well on my P90 and P233
<crimsun> I do have 80+ MB RAM on each
<Jester45> o and just a hint flash isnt that great online with a 400mhz+linux
<Jester45> the linux verson isnt as good as windows or it might just be that windows has directx
<Jester45> !seen cellofellow
<ubotu> I last saw cellofellow (n=josh@69.71.161.32) 6h 30m 25s ago, quiting: "Leaving"
<jdrake> She will be lucky enough to have the machine.
<Jester45> yes
<jdrake> She prefers windows, but I prefer to avoid the legal implications to such a choice
<jdrake> Have you guys ever noticed firefox 2 always coming up with the restore session/start new session when having exited by shutting down the computer? (This applies to both linux/windows)
<Jester45> this happens when ff doesnt shut down like it should
<Jester45> ff thinks it crashed so it ask if you want your pages back or not
<jdrake> It never shuts down properly, which it should because it is told to shutdown by the os
<Jester45> have you tried closing it then shutdown
<Jester45> if ff doesnt respond fast i think the os kills the process
<jdrake> Closing manually ff works fine
<DarthLappy> Why would lanching Thunar from the menu launch 2 instances of it?
<jdrake> Well, bbl
<Blacktooth> lol I am an idiot....Been wrestling with samba and XP...stupid me forgot to punch a hole in firestarter
<Blacktooth> I are the dumb
<humblefool__> anyone awake in here?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yeah.
<humblefool__> awesome
<humblefool__> I'm trying to install xubuntu from CD, and it's refusing to recognise that I'm manually setting sda5 (a 25GB, ext2 partition) as /
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Are you using the alternate cd, or the 'live' cd?
<humblefool__> live
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Is using the alternate feasible?  The installer on the live cd is still relatively immature and sometimes buggy.
<humblefool__> means I have to download it
<humblefool__> *sigh*
<humblefool__> is there a "hard way" from the live CD?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I don't believe so - I've avoided for that reason.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *avoided it
<humblefool__> what's alternative about the alternative iso?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The installation program, and the fact that it won't run as a livecd.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It uses the older ncurses installer.
<humblefool__> guess I'll go that route
<humblefool__> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-186688.html looks like the same error (trolling the forums for clues)
<humblefool__> or at least related
<humblefool__> Quick fix:
<humblefool__> delete the ext2 partition
<humblefool__> and make the installer use "largest free space"
<neo_> Hey guys, I was wondering, how do I install the themes for xubuntu that are available online?
<neo_> Anyone out there?
<neo_> Bah
<neo_> No one there??
<gabkdlly> hi neo_
<neo_> Hey
<neo_> How do I change themes in Xubuntu?
<neo_> I mean, I know there are some preinstalled ones
<neo_> but I'm trying to figure out how to switch between them
<neo_> And I see nothing of the sort in the applications menu
<gabkdlly> many themes are included by default. check and see if your theme is already in Applications->Settings->Settings Manager->User Interface
<neo_> I don't see "settings manager" after I go to applications->Settings
<neo_> Or User Interface, for that matter
<gabkdlly> do you have a non-default install?
<gabkdlly> alternate CD maybe?
<neo_> No, totally default.
<neo_> Nope.
<neo_> As you can see, I know nothing about linux
<neo_> So, I did about as default as it gets
<gabkdlly> Settings manager should be the very first entry on the Settings menu
<gabkdlly> do you have an English installation?
<neo_> Yep
<neo_> It's not on there
<TheSheep> neo_: what version of xubuntu is it? is it xubuntu?
<neo_> The first one "Bulk rename"
<neo_> Yep, it's xubuntu 6.06
<TheSheep> neo_: that's in "system", not in "settings"
<neo_> Aw ,crap, guys
<neo_> Sorry.
<neo_> I didn't see "Settings"
<neo_> Okay, now I got it.
<neo_> Thanks.
<TheSheep> neo_: to use new, downloaded themes, just uncompress them to ~/.themes/
<neo_> Okay.
<neo_> got it.
<TheSheep> neo_: that's a hidden directory in your home
<neo_> Another question, if you guys don't mind the n00b nature of my questions
<gabkdlly> shoot
<neo_> Okay.
<TheSheep> that's what we are here for
<neo_> I installed WINE with synaptic
<neo_> How do I use it?
<neo_> I mean, how do I run it?
<neo_> It's not in the applications menu
<neo_> Unless I dind't see it.
<TheSheep> neo_: no, just click on some .EXE file you want to run, and select 'open with wine'
<TheSheep> neo_: or in terminal, type 'wine filename.exe', where filename is the name of the file you want to run
<neo_> Ah, okay.
<neo_> Is there a way to run a program from the terminal
<neo_> Any program at all, I mean.
<neo_> So I don't have to use the menu
<neo_> Like, to open firefox from the terminal
<TheSheep> neo_: yes, just type it's name
<TheSheep> its
<neo_> Sweet, okay.
<neo_> Does WINE decrease performance of a program?
<neo_> I mean, if I run Dreamweaver with wine
<neo_> Will it run the same performance as if I was in windows?
<TheSheep> neo_: it just provides the windows API functions -- some might be slower than the original windows ones, some might be faster. In particular, the directx is not perfectly done
<neo_> Ah, so high end 3d games like Battlefield 2 won't run verywell on WINE, right?
<TheSheep> neo_: they can -- it all depends on what functions and how they use. If they use opengl, they will probably run better. There is also a fork of WINE, called CEDEGA (the binaries cost some, but you can download the sources for free), that has much better directx support
<TheSheep> neo_: but generally, don't expect wine to work perfectly
<neo_> Okay.
<TheSheep> neo_: it's better to use native linux applications if you can :)
<neo_> As to spare you from all the questions I have, is there a guide to get me started in linux?
<neo_> Okay, I'll keep that in mind.
<TheSheep> neo_: see docs.ubuntu.com
<neo_> Got it.
<neo_> Okay, I'll be screwing around with this...thank you very much for your help.
<neo_> I'll probably be back soon with more questions ;)
<neo_> Hey anybody still out there?
<gabkdlly> yup
<neo_> Great.
<neo_> Is it possible for my Xubuntu computer to transfer files with my windows desktop?
<neo_> through the LAN?
<gabkdlly> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<gabkdlly> there is also SSH
<neo_> Okay, I'm checking thosel inks out
<gabkdlly> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<neo_> I get tis error when I try to install samba: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<neo_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<neo_> Should I just try again later, or what?
<gabkdlly> do you maybe have synaptic open?
<neo_> Ah, yes I did.
<neo_> It's installing now.
<gabkdlly> it does not matter which program you use to install software (synaptic, apt-get, dpkg, ...), but you can only run one install operation at a time
<neo_> Okay, I'll keep that in mind.
<neo_> btw, do you know of any good alternatives to GAIM? I really hate that program. Is there a linux version of Trillian?
<gabkdlly> There is a KDE app called Kopete
<neo_> Will KDE apps work on Xubuntu?
<neo_> Beings that Xubuntu uses XFCE
<gabkdlly> they might pull in a bunch of dependencies, but yes they will work
<neo_> Okay.
<gabkdlly> if you prefer a console app, there is centericq
<neo_> Will that work for AIM and Y!?
<neo_> Or only ICQ?
<gabkdlly> ICQ, YAHOO, AIM, IRC MSN Gadu-Gadu and Jabber
<gabkdlly> also RSS and LiveJournal
<gabkdlly> http://thekonst.net/en/centericq
<neo_> Wow, okay.
<Laibsch> I am trying to install Xubuntu on an old computer.  I got the alternate CD but for some reason, the GUI won't come up.  I did get the command prompt.  Is there a command that will start the installation process?
<grazie> Laibsch: never used the alternative cd, but it has a graphical text installer rather than a gui
<gabkdlly> Laibsch: debian-installer maybe?
<gabkdlly> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/index.html
<gabkdlly> got that by reading this link, it might help you too :)
<Laibsch> Thanks guys.  I will give it a shot.
<gabkdlly> if you need instructions for a different architecture, they call all be found here https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Laibsch> No this is plain i386
<grazie> Laibsch: did you verify the iso image before burning (md5sum check)? I would have expected you to get a menu on booting.
<Laibsc2> yes, I verified the image
<Laibsc2> It seems the images cannot boot on this computer.
<Laibsc2> I will try and install from Knoppix.
<darrend_laptop> anyone know how to get my cron output mailed to a mailhost?
<gabkdlly> darrend_laptop: from the cron man page: "When executing commands, any output is  mailed  to  the  owner  of  the crontab (or to the user named in the MAILTO environment variable in the crontab, if such exists)."
<gabkdlly> but I guess that is for vixie-cron
<darrend_laptop> gabkdlly: indeed.  But it isn't doing that on my default xubuntu setup.  Presumably since no sendmail (or equivalent) is installed.
<darrend_laptop> having installed ssmtp, it still doesn't work
<darrend_laptop> nothing in the logs about why mailing output may have failed
<gabkdlly> if it does not get sent, it gets written to a file called dead.letter in your home directory
<darrend_laptop> doesn't do that either
<gabkdlly> I use ssmtp. I had to do some configuring in /etc/ssmtp/ to get it to work. The files there are pretty well commented.
<grnwood> has anyone completely lost their keyboard shortcuts in xubuntu?
<grnwood> in settings/window manager/ whether i use default or a custom defined set of bindings
<grnwood> nothing works?
<grnwood> any ideas?
<darrend_laptop> gabkdlly: fixed it, thanks.  It was mailing it to the mail host but not rewriting the domain so the mailhost didn't know what to do with it.  Works now
<gabkdlly> darrend_laptop: glad to hear it
<grnwood> I also lost the ability to hold down the ALT key while dragging a window to move it.
<grnwood> wow i don't even have ALT-TAB
<janimo> hi, anyone willing to test Herd 3 ISO candidates otday?
<janimo> today
<Jakke> Hello all, got a problem with xfce4-panel
<Jakke> it won't launch on boot
<Jakke> So I have to go to launch a terminal and then launch it that way manually.
<Jakke> What do I need to do to get xfce4-panel to launch on boot?
<janimo> Jakke: launch it and make sure you check the save session toggle when logging out
<janimo> it then remembers to start the panel next time if it's in the currently running session
<Jakke> ahhh okay, thanks, brb
<fxr> hi, i wanna edit my applications menu, ive started creating .desktop files in my /usr/share/applications folder.. but its very time comsuming, can anyone recommend a GUI tool, which will help speed me along..?
<grazie> fxr: I don't think there is a released xfce tool for doing this....yet
<fxr> ahh, ok thatll do, ll muddle on through then, thanks ... grazie
<grazie> did someone post a link about how to install from an iso file image recently?
<NoGoo> How do I figure out what has gone wrong with an installation?
<TheSheep> NoGoo: read the log file in /var/log
<NoGoo> ok, thanks
<nicolah> HELP !
<nicolah> I don't know what happened but I cannot move windows anymore
* TheSheep tries to telepatically contact nicolah
<nicolah> evrything'ok
<nicolah> thanks anyway
<nicolah> I just restarted the session
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TheSheep: wow, it worked.
<grazie> TheSheep: amazing!
<TheSheep> PuMpErNiCkLe: :D
<TheSheep> our help will reach you even if you disconnect :D
<grazie> !seen somerville*
<grazie> !seen somerville
<ubotu> I haven't seen somerville recently
<TheSheep> !seen somerville32
<ubotu> I last saw somerville32 (n=somervil@ubuntu/member/somerville32) 1d 5h 20m 54s ago, quiting: Read error: 145 (Connection timed out)
<grazie> TheSheep: thanks
* Grey_Loki hands ubotu a 't'.
<neo_> Hey guys, anyone know why it won't let me save the changes on a text document?
<neo_> For example, I want to change the sources.list and uncomment some lines
<neo_> But whenever I save it I get an error saying, "Can't open file to write"
<neo_> Anyone out there?
<grazie> neo_: you need admin privs. prefix you commands with sudo
<neo_> But I"m editting a text file
<neo_> How do I prefix my commands ehn I'm directly changing a file
<neo_> Unless you mean to open it with sudo
<grazie> sources.list belongs to root. 'sudo edit sources.list' (where edit is the editor you use)
<neo_> What's the default editor?
<grazie> neo_: what where you trying to use?
<TheSheep> mousepad
<neo_> I'm trying to install IEs4linux
<neo_> And they want me to uncomment some stuff
<grazie> 'sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list'. Do you follow?
<neo_> Ah, yes.
<grazie> 'gksudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list' would be better though
<neo_> Just got it.
<neo_> What's gksudo?
<grazie> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<neo_> Oh really?
<grazie> so if you want to run a gui app as root, always use gksudo (or gksu), otherwise sudo is fine
* Grey_Loki has always just run things like sudo wlassistant, etc etc
<neo_> OKay, I'll keep that in mind.
<neo_> How do I add the WineHQ APT Repositary
<neo_> (The next step in the installation)
<grazie> neo_: that was in the forums recently - you had look?
<neo_> No haven't...but I will if you say so
<grazie> neo_: look at this http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<neo_> Ahh okay.
<neo_> Thanks.
<neo_> Hey guys, what exactly are dependencies?
<gabkdlly> a piece of software often requires other pieces of software to run. These other programs that are depended upon are called dependencies
<gabkdlly> if you install a package with Synaptic, it will often give you a list of other programs that will need to additionally be installed in order to install your desired program. Those are the dependencies of your desired program.
<rikai> is there a xubuntu equivelant to nautilus' right-click > share folder?
<Commander-Crowe> I think pcfileman(?) can do that
<rikai> pcfileman?
<Commander-Crowe> eh
<Commander-Crowe> like me double check that
<Commander-Crowe> uh oh
<Commander-Crowe> rikai pcmanfm
<rikai> Not seeing it in the repos?
<rikai> I was hoping for something already included in xubuntu or in the repositories... heh.
<Commander-Crowe> rikai yeah I don't think it would be in there
<Commander-Crowe> eh
<Commander-Crowe> I'll look
<Commander-Crowe> rikai can I see you /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<Commander-Crowe> pastebin.ca it
<Commander-Crowe> can I see anyone's?
<TheSheep> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Commander-Crowe> thanks TheSheep, I'll bookmark that
<Commander-Crowe> TheSheep when I run sudo apt-get update everything fails
<Commander-Crowe> hrm
<Commander-Crowe> I just figured it out, it connects to localhost and not my internet
<Commander-Crowe> weird
<Commander-Crowe> I have no clue what to do
<rikai> Commander-Crowe, ahh, there is a xubuntu equivelant: Applications -> System -> Shared Folders
<rikai> Although... it doesnt seem to be worknig...
<Commander-Crowe> ooh, now i get it
<Commander-Crowe> yeah you might have to configure samba
<rikai> heh, nope.
<Commander-Crowe> maxamillion I get this error when I run sudo apt-get update "Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Commander-Crowe> "
<maxamillion> localhost?
<maxamillion> that's strange...
<Commander-Crowe> yes
<Commander-Crowe> I tried editing my /etc/hosts file
<Commander-Crowe> but nada
<Commander-Crowe> does this mean i have to reinstall Xubuntu again :P
<maxamillion> no ... i don't think it will be that bad
<Commander-Crowe> as far as I can see on the forums, it's a problem not yet resolved
<maxamillion> Commander-Crowe: well now i don't feel so bad about not having an answer ... atleast others don't either
<Commander-Crowe> haha
<Commander-Crowe> the master of ubuntu Optimusprime is having the same problem
<Commander-Crowe> and hasn't figured it out yet
<Commander-Crowe> how od i placklist ipv6?
<maxamillion> Commander-Crowe: blacklist? .... there is a file for that, i forget where though ... lemme find it
<Commander-Crowe> /etc/hosts
<crimsun> no.
<Commander-Crowe> no?
<crimsun> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*
<maxamillion>  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<maxamillion> bah! ... beat me to it ;)
<crimsun> per usual.
<crimsun> ;)
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> i couldn't remember where it was :/
<Commander-Crowe> there's nothing there
<maxamillion> Commander-Crowe: that means you haven't blacklisted anything
<Commander-Crowe> so then...how would i blacklist ipv6?
<Commander-Crowe> :/
<maxamillion> no clue
<anon_> OK, something strange
<anon_> I started xubuntu
<anon_> and the top and bottom panels didn't start
<Commander-Crowe> alt-F2
<Commander-Crowe> xf-panel (?)
<Commander-Crowe> xfpanel
<Commander-Crowe> xfce4-panel
<anon_> and there it goes
<anon_> strange
<anon_> one other question
<Commander-Crowe> which one was it?
<anon_> my wireless mouse stops working after about a minute
<anon_> xfce4-panel
<Commander-Crowe> ah
<anon_> is this an xfce issue?
<Commander-Crowe> yes
<anon_> (because it worked fine in kubuntu and ubuntu)
<Commander-Crowe> So far its happened to me in Xubuntu. FC5, and Slackware
<anon_> and there's no fix?
<Commander-Crowe> but I've only had the problem occur once
<rikai> Thats odd... in the xubuntu share folders thing... if i dont check read only... its still read only...
<[JtF2] -Kerpal> anyone know how to get DVD playback working in XUBUNTU? i can't play movies in gxine, ogle, or vlc
<Commander-Crowe> rikai you don't have write rights
<maxamillion> [JtF2] -Kerpal: do you have the codecs downloaded?
<maxamillion> [JtF2] -Kerpal: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<rikai> Commander-Crowe, incorret. It works fine if i go and change it manually in smb.conf
<rikai> I'm saying if i dont check the read only box, it should set writable to yes in smb.conf, but it doesn't.
<[JtF2] -Kerpal> thanks maxamillion
<rikai> It sets writable to no.
<rikai> Which is what it should do if i have the read only box checked. :)
<maxamillion> [JtF2] -Kerpal: np
<Commander-Crowe> who's Cody Somerville?
<[JtF2] -Kerpal> wow that was easy, it works
<maxamillion> :)
<Commander-Crowe> maxamillion is that you?
<maxamillion> Commander-Crowe: sure is, what's up?
<maxamillion> Commander-Crowe: oh ... no ... i'm not Cody
<Commander-Crowe> argh
<maxamillion> Commander-Crowe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdamMiller <---Me
<maxamillion> Commander-Crowe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CodySomerville <---Cody
<crimsun> maxamillion: you should at least sign the CoC
<crimsun> (and thus become an Ubuntero)
<maxamillion> crimsun: nope ... i have ethical issues with having to sign that thing
<maxamillion> crimsun: i'
<maxamillion> crimsun: i'm sure i will eventually break down and do it ... but i just for some reason don't like the idea of signing it
<Commander-Crowe> is the next Xubuntu meeting 20 days from now?
<maxamillion> Commander-Crowe: lemme check
<crimsun> maxamillion: what sort of "ethical" issues?
<crimsun> and how did you ever join the ops team without having signed it?
<anon_> Commander-Crowe: is there a fix for wireless-mouse issues, or do I need to dig out my old wired mouse?
<crimsun> ops are upholding the CoC, so if you're on that team without having signed it, something is very, very misleading.
<Commander-Crowe> anon_ I have ot see the exact issue
<anon_> I'm not sure what it is
<maxamillion> crimsun: i don't think i need to sign something to say i am a polite person of upstanding morals, i think my actions should speak for me
<Commander-Crowe> anon_ then explain to me the whole error, and whatever it is thats not owkring
<crimsun> maxamillion: unfortunately that doesn't fulfill the developer community protocol -- if in fact that's what you plan to pursue, as noted on your wiki page.
<anon_> OK
<maxamillion> crimsun: i know, that's why i assume i will probably just aspire to be a code contributor because of the rules on that
<anon_> it's a microsoft wireless laser mouse 6000
<anon_> it works long enough to let me click around and log in
<crimsun> maxamillion: and yet you will sign various legalese for liability insurance to have a driver's license?
<anon_> then stops after about a minute
<anon_> (not on any particular event, AFAIK)
<anon_> ...
<maxamillion> crimsun: that's different, it would be against the law for me to not have those things
<maxamillion> crimsun: --->offtopic
<crimsun> maxamillion: the matter, afaics, is closed; there is no further need for discussion.
<maxamillion> crimsun: k
<Commander-Crowe> anon_ I apologize for that
<anon_> no problem
<anon_> I was just about done anyway
<anon_> the little light on the USB end stays lit.
<Commander-Crowe> on my system if "sudo restart" is before anything, it LITERLY restarts my system
<anon_> unplugging and re-inserting does nothing but sound naughty
<Commander-Crowe> anon_ does it usuall darken when no in use like mine?
<anon_> normally, yes
<Commander-Crowe> but it stay brigt anyways?
<anon_> yes
<Commander-Crowe> bright
<anon_> hmm
* Commander-Crowe goes and grabs his mums microsoft wireless laser mouse
<anon_> now after I unplugged/reinserted it went dark
<Commander-Crowe> anon_ the system isn't seeing after you replugged it in
<anon_> k
<Commander-Crowe> anon_ unfortuantly I lost all that you said
<Commander-Crowe> my loggin wasn't turned on :/
<Commander-Crowe> but my MS wireless laser mosue doesn't even work at all
<anon_> I'll just get a cheapie wired mouse at the local big-box
<anon_> don't worry about it
<Commander-Crowe> wait
<anon_> I bet the answer's esoteric anyway
<Commander-Crowe> do you have USB to PS/2 adapter?
<Commander-Crowe> cuz I jsut used that an all is working now
<anon_> no ps/2 post
<Commander-Crowe> just
<anon_> port*
<anon_> it's a laptop
<Commander-Crowe> oh you on a laptop
<Commander-Crowe> well
<anon_> yeah, making do with the touchpad
<Commander-Crowe> USB mouses(that's the plural for a computer mouse) have a high chance of not working
<Commander-Crowe> your touchpad is 10 to 1 PS/2
<Commander-Crowe> half my USB mouses don't work with X
<Commander-Crowe> it might be possible to install and use gpm
<Commander-Crowe> !gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-22ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 500 kB
<anon_> the strange thing is that it works for a minute before dying
<Commander-Crowe> does it work without stopping before you log in?
<anon_> yes
<anon_> and a little bit afterwards
<Commander-Crowe> my second guess is that your touchpad is taking the place of your wireless one
<anon_> how would I go about either making them play nice or turning off the touchpad?
<Commander-Crowe> first try gpm
<Commander-Crowe> looks like i have to reinstall Xubuntu
<Commander-Crowe> :?
<Commander-Crowe> :/
<anon_> ouch
<anon_> what happened?
<Commander-Crowe> I have no clue
<Commander-Crowe> and niether do any of the xubuntu/ubuntu developers
<Commander-Crowe> one of them is having the exact same problem
<Commander-Crowe> I can't download or update via apt-get
<Commander-Crowe> hey sc0tt
<maxamillion> crimsun: do i need a new gpg key for each computer i am on or is it just per email account?
<rikai> you  might need to enable or disable legacy usb support in the bios to get a usb peripheral to work.
<crimsun> maxamillion: you can have as many as you want, though maintenance will become cumbersome.
<rikai> @ anon_
<maxamillion> crimsun: oh .... ok
<anon_> rikai: yes?
<anon_> rikai: it works fine on the XP partition on the very same laptop
<Commander-Crowe> maxamillion I have completed my very simple program
<Commander-Crowe> would you like to see it?
<DrX0> can anyone please tell me how to mount & access an LVM partition called /dev/VG_Guests/WinSqlVm (on /dev/sdb2) (system is on /dev/sda)?
<maxamillion> Commander-Crowe: of course!!! :)
* maxamillion was afk
<Commander-Crowe> maxamillion its completed except for the Kernel recompiling part
<maxamillion> oh wow ... sounds interesting
<rikai> anon_, xp doesn't exactly follow the bios... in fact... it pretty much ignores it.
<rikai> Or as much of it s it can.
<DrX0> when I use double click /dev then /VG_Guests then /WinSqlVm it says "can't display location" what do I do now?
<Commander-Crowe> maxamillion http://pastebin.ca/336211
<rikai> Thats why manufacturers are able to get away with such buggy bioses on their motherboards. :)
<maxamillion> Commander-Crowe: cool cool :)
<Commander-Crowe> maxamillion although the program holds very little pupose, how do you like it?
<Commander-Crowe> !seen somerville32
<ubotu> I last saw somerville32 (n=somervil@ubuntu/member/somerville32) 1d 9h 56m 28s ago, quiting: Read error: 145 (Connection timed out)
<maxamillion> Commander-Crowe: its a good demonstration of basic C++ understanding
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<maxamillion> i.e.- i like it
<Commander-Crowe> ah
<rikai> anon_, anyway, cant hurt to try it. ;)
<Commander-Crowe> I forgot to utilze/remove the "int empty = 0;
<maxamillion> Commander-Crowe: no worries
<bigfuzzyjesus> bill gates claimed vista is stable enough to run life support
<Commander-Crowe> oops
<DrX0> anyone know how to mount an LVM partition from a different Linux installation?
<DrX0> HELP -- anyone know how to mount an LVM partition from a different Linux installation?
<maxamillion> nope
<noname> hello. I have some problem with my xubuntu. or.. hm. not a problem. but I have no idea how to change the theme. I have downloaded a few from xfce-look.org and unzipped them at /usr/share/themes/ - is that right or wrong?
<Commander-Crowe> menu > setting > user interfernce % windows manager
<Commander-Crowe> noname
<Laibsch> My computer does not bring up networking interfaces upon reboot.  Calling "/etc/init.d/networking restart" after logging in from the console brings up the interfaces just fine.  What is keeping ubuntu from configuring the interfaces straight at startup?
<Laibsch> this is a fresh install with debootstrap
<noname> oh thanks. hm.. As I said im not so very good at this... but when I download a theme, for example http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=38852. do I just unzip it to /usr/share/themes/? because it doesn't look like the screenshot. how do I get opacity and the other cool stuff? :)
<maxamillion> noname: opacity is a feature of xfce called compositor
<noname> oh. how does it work? is there like a tutorial or guide somewhere where I can learn about that?
<maxamillion> noname: not sure, i don't use it ... google might be your best bet
<bigfuzzyjesus> noname, go to window manager tweaks and it will give you all the options under the compositor tab
<noname> hm. I hate this. I have Xubuntu in Swedish. Is there any way to change the language to English without installing it again?
<bigfuzzyjesus> are you swedish?
<bigfuzzyjesus> noname,
<noname> yeah
<noname> bigfuzzyjesus; why do you wonder that?
<bigfuzzyjesus> noname, because i have no idea why you would have it set to swedish otherwise
<noname> haha :p ok yes im swedish. but I want it in english instead. its so much easier than swedish when reading tutorials, forums and so on
<noname> is it possible to change the language somehow?
<bigfuzzyjesus> yeah, i gotcha
<bigfuzzyjesus> i dont know about that, lemme look around
<bigfuzzyjesus> noname, go to Applications>System>Language Support
<noname> ok. thanks. changed the language to english and downloading some files. I think i'll have to reboot or log out before the changes will be done. brb
<noname> bigfuzzyjesus: didn't work as I hoped. most of my stuff are in English now. but not like the applications-menu =/
<bigfuzzyjesus> noname, beyond there i dont know what do do
<bigfuzzyjesus> sorry
<noname> thanks. hey now I got it to work. don't ask me how but it works now :)
<noname> thanks!
<bigfuzzyjesus> noname, no problem
<noname> back to my original question.. don't remember who answered, but someone said that I could change all the "cool stuff" in  Window manager tweaks...
<noname> now I have found it, but I cant change anything like opacity or so there
<maxamillion> noname: there should be a "compositor" tab on the far right ... if there isn't, then there is a work around to get it there (i don't know what it is, but i know it has been done ... that's a bug in edgy that has been fixed in feisty which will release in late April)
<DrX0> What's the F in the partitioner mean?
<maxamillion> DrX0: F?
<noname> oh. hm. =/ does anyone else now how to solve the problem?
<bigfuzzyjesus> noname, no sorry...
<DrX0> I was creating new LVM partitions similar to the one's I can't access to see if it would build entries in the fstab file that I could copy in order to mount the LVM volumes I cannot access, and it shows an F before them in the partitioner.
<grazie> noname: what's the problem?
<LordGamer> Has anyone tried to get a 1900XT to work under linux
<DrX0> maxamillion, yeah, I know it's lame, but I honestly don't know how else to get the LVM volume mounted.
<grazie> noname: you trying to get the compositor working?
<bigfuzzyjesus> LordGamer, im assuming that is a radeon grafix card
<noname> yeah exactly.
<noname> grazie: but I dont have the compositor tab =/
<LordGamer> yes bigfuzzyjesus
<bigfuzzyjesus> LordGamer, more than likely they have gotten it to work, i would try the forums for a tutorial
<grazie> noname: in a terminal do 'locate xfwm4.xml'
<maxamillion> DrX0: yeah ... i unfortunately have no clue
<grazie_> noname: any luck?
<noname> noname@noname-laptop:~$ locate xfwm4.xml
<noname> /usr/share/xubuntu-default-settings/accessibility/xfce4/mcs_settings/xfwm4.xml
<grazie_> noname: now 'cp /usr/share/xubuntu-default-settings/accessibility/xfce4/mcs_settings/xfwm4.xm ~/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings'
<DrX0> maxamillion, what's the diff bet fstab & mtab?
<noname> noname@noname-laptop:~$ cp /usr/share/xubuntu-default-settings/accessibility/xfce4/mcs_settings/xfwm4.xm ~/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings
<noname> cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/xubuntu-default-settings/accessibility/xfce4/mcs_settings/xfwm4.xm': No such file or directory
<noname> hm.. must have spellt something wrong :S
<DrX0> how do you mount a /dev/sdb drive?
<maxamillion> DrX0: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab .... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mtab
<grazie_> noname: now 'cp /usr/share/xubuntu-default-settings/accessibility/xfce4/mcs_settings/xfwm4.xml ~/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings'
<grazie_> noname: I missed the l in .xml
<noname> oh.. *newbie* now its done
<grazie_> noname: add this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3751/ to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noname> hm. just add it at the end of the file?:S
<grazie_> yep
<noname> done
<grazie_> restart X (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<noname> grazie: im back... the xserver could start. so I had to remove the stuff I pasted in xorg.conf before I could start the xserver again :S
<grazie_> noname: oh?
<grazie_> noname: what's your system?
<noname> xubuntu 6.04 I think
<Commander-Crowe> 6.06
<noname> yeah thats it
<grazie_> I don't know if compositor is supported on Dapper?
<noname> hm. okey... but can't I upgrade to 6.10, edgy it is, ?
<grazie_> Commander-Crowe: 6.06=?
<Commander-Crowe> dapper
<Commander-Crowe> 6.10 is edgy
<grazie_> thought so.
<Commander-Crowe> 7.04 is feisty
<noname> aha. hm. but is it able to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<Commander-Crowe> no
<Commander-Crowe> not nicely anyways
<noname> but unnicely?:)
<Commander-Crowe> yeah
<Commander-Crowe> tares your system apart
<DrX0> mount /dev/sdb2 reports "mount:  can't find /dev/sdb2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" but it's there in the partitioner
<noname> ok =/ maybe its easier to download edgy and just re-install it?
<grazie_> noname: you'll have to upgrade if you want it. To be honest (for some unkown reason for me) it's slows on ubuntu anyway
<noname> is it big difference on dapper and edgy?
<grazie_> noname: is what a big difference?
<noname> I dont now :p there must be some difference
<Commander-Crowe> noname: I'd stick with dapper unless your having problem or if its on a laptop
<noname> it is on a laptop
<Commander-Crowe> problems
<Commander-Crowe> yeah
<Commander-Crowe> there's alot of laptop bugs in dapper
<Commander-Crowe> move up to edgy
<noname> okey. I will download it and install it now then. thanks for the help, so far. i'll be back later, i think
<noname> bye for now
<Commander-Crowe> bye
#xubuntu 2007-02-02
<DanZ> I need help. I know next to nothing about linux and xorg/xfce wont start. I followed the installation directions on the website
<DanZ> wiki
<anon_> you're looking at a command-line?
<DanZ> yea
<DanZ> I just did the sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<DanZ> it stalled a bunch of stuff and a rebooted
<DanZ> now im back at the command line
<DanZ> installed*
<maxamillion> DanZ: try typing "gdm" in the command line and tell me what happens
<DanZ> -bash: gdm: command not found
<maxamillion> DanZ: interesting
<maxamillion> DanZ: try "startx"
<DanZ> -bash: startx: command now found
<maxamillion> DanZ: ok "sudo aptitude install xorg xserver-sorg xubuntu-desktop gdm"
<maxamillion> DanZ: no wait ....
<maxamillion> DanZ: ok "sudo aptitude install xorg xserver-xorg xubuntu-desktop gdm" <--that one ... i messed up the xserver-xorg on the first one
<DanZ> during the installation it said something about a dependency issue
<DanZ> but it had a solution so I pressed y
<maxamillion> DanZ: oh ok
<DanZ> I just got the same messege aggain about dependancies and a solution
<DanZ> it sais it will install gimp and gimp-data but leave the following at current version: "gxine [not installed] , libxine [not installed] , xubuntu-desktop [not installed] 
<maxamillion> DanZ: ohhh ok ..
<DanZ> how can it leave it at the same version if not installed
<maxamillion> DanZ: do "sudo aptitude update" then do "sudo aptitude -f upgrade"
<maxamillion> DanZ: that should fix the dependancy issue and then we can get things installed
<DanZ> actualy, I missed it say earlier "the following packages have unmet dependencies:" "gimp-svg: depends (= 2.2.13-1ubuntu1) but 2.2.13-ubuntu3 is to be installed."
<DanZ> actualy, I missed it say earlier "the following packages have unmet dependencies:" "gimp-svg: depends gimp (= 2.2.13-1ubuntu1) but 2.2.13-ubuntu3 is to be installed."
<DanZ> missed part of it
<maxamillion> no worries
<maxamillion> DanZ: did you run those update commands i told you to?
<DanZ> not yet
<maxamillion> ok ... lemme know when those are done
<DanZ> ok, done
<maxamillion> DanZ: now do "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop xorg xserver-xorg gdm"
<maxamillion> DanZ: that should install without a problem this time
<DanZ> I just got the same dependencies issue as above
<DanZ> could it be in part becous I didnt uncoment the unsupported repository thing in the sources
<DanZ> I know some of that stuff is pretty new
<maxamillion> DanZ: uhmmm... yeah, uncomment those and then do "sudo aptitude update" and then "sudo aptitude -f install xubuntu-desktop" ... we will try to take this step by step
<LordGamer> come on Linux support the ATI cards :(
<DanZ> I still got the dependencies thing
<maxamillion> LordGamer: it already does .... "sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx" and then edit your xorg.conf accordingly :)
<maxamillion> DanZ: yeah .... i have absolutely no clue, did you get that issue from a fresh installation?
<DanZ> yea
<maxamillion> hrmmm
<DanZ> I just finished installed the command line via alternet cd
<maxamillion> DanZ: did you check the md5sum of the image when you downloaded it?
<DanZ> well, I ran the cd check that was included on the cd
<DanZ> it was fine
<DanZ> its giving me options on ways to resolve the dependency conflict
<DanZ> I just dont know which one to use
<DanZ> actualy this dependencies conflict seems a little different then the first
<maxamillion> DanZ: :(
<DanZ> should I go the the ubuntu support channel?
<maxamillion> DanZ: yeah, maybe someone in there could help ... it doesn't seem like a xubuntu specific issue, sorry i wasn't of more help
<DanZ> np, thanks for the help
<maxamillion> anytime
<bigfuzzyjesus> maxamillion, how did you install gnome-dock
<Commander-Crowe> sudo apt-get gnome-dock
<maxamillion> bigfuzzyjesus: i didn't
<bigfuzzyjesus> maxamillion, you said you did in -offtopic
<bigfuzzyjesus> Commander-Crowe, its not in the rops
<bigfuzzyjesus> Commander-Crowe, repos
<maxamillion> bigfuzzyjesus: no i didn't
<bigfuzzyjesus> maxamillion, oh nvm then
<Commander-Crowe> bigfuzzyjesus you enable the universe and multiverse?
<bigfuzzyjesus> Commander-Crowe, yeah
<B_H[zZz] > what's command to runing xubuntu ?
* Commander-Crowe simulates pressing his computers botton
<anon_> B_H[zZz] : not sure what you mean.
<B_H[zZz] > i installed xubuntu-desktop package
<Commander-Crowe> ooh
<Commander-Crowe> logout
<B_H[zZz] > now how can i startx ?!
<anon_> when you login, there should be a menu for each DE
<Commander-Crowe> select Xfce/Xubuntu in sessions
<anon_> desktop-environment
<braveheartlion> does anybody have their print-screen button working?
<Commander-Crowe> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<braveheartlion> Commander-Crowe:  was that for me?
<maxamillion> braveheartlion: just add the screenshot panel plugin
<braveheartlion> maxamillion: how?
<braveheartlion> I'm a newbie
<braveheartlion> maxamillion: add the plugin to gimp?
<maxamillion> no no
<braveheartlion> then please advise
<Commander-Crowe> braveheartlion: yes
<maxamillion> braveheartlion: right click either the top or bottom panel (which ever you want to plugin to be) and then click "Add New Item" and scroll down ... click "Screenshot"
<maxamillion> braveheartlion: then just click that little camera icon to take a screenshot
<braveheartlion> maxamillion: thanks. i'll do it now.
<maxamillion> braveheartlion: np
<B_H[zZz] > xfdesktop:18616 Gtk-warning cannot open display
<B_H[zZz] > !?
<braveheartlion> maxamillion:  is there a way to get the print-screen button on my keyboard working?
<braveheartlion> maxamillion: the panel button works. i was just wondering about the button on my keyboard
<maxamillion> braveheartlion: yeah, you just have to map the screenshot program call to the key (but i don't know the name of the program off hand) ... you can map it through Applications->Settings->Keyboard Settings in the "Shortcuts" tab
<braveheartlion> maxamillion:  thanks.
<maxamillion> no problem :)
<braveheartlion> yeah, i don't know the program name
<B_H[zZz] > restart
<B_H[zZz] > xfdesktop now working fine :)
<braveheartlion> so i won't be able to do it
<B_H[zZz] > tanx :)!
<maxamillion> braveheartlion: sorry about that one
<sluckx> i have an older presario supporting1024x768. problem is that xfce is slightly (very) skewed to the right it covers my scroll bar about half way in full screen.
<sluckx> laptop,  skewed very slightly right but annoying when browsing.
<vidd> sluckx, what is the video card on the lappy?
<maxamillion> sluckx: open a terminal and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and make sure you select everything correct for the lcd panel and then restart the X server and life should be good
<maxamillion> i'm outta here ... getting off work
<maxamillion> laters
<vidd> !seen cellofellow
<ubotu> I last saw cellofellow (n=josh@69.71.161.32) 1d 2h 46m 41s ago, quiting: "Leaving"
<DanZ> well, I removed fam and gimp-svg and its installing now
<DanZ> will I need either of those later?
<sluckx> ok fingers crossed.
<vidd> sluckx, ya good?
<sluckx> totally killed X haha
<sluckx> i backed up xorg np
<vidd> good call
<vidd> did you set the hor and vewrt manually, or let X figure them out?
<sluckx> let x that time
<sluckx> i might boot knoppix and see what it uses in xorg
<vidd> what is the vid card?
<sluckx> trident
<vidd> did you pick that from the list or the versa?
<sluckx> trident
* vidd is trying to recall what the generic vga driver is...
<sluckx> vesa is right i think
<vidd> try that one this time
<vidd> sluckx, getting ready to retry?
<sluckx> yea
<DanZ> this is taking awile. how long dous should it take to install xubuntu-desktop on a 400 mh celeron
<sluckx> i gotta reboot into recovery console again,  that time i just edited xorg and changed driver to vesa
<vidd> like no more then 20-30 minutes i guess
<DanZ> thanks
<vidd> sluckx, do the reconfig-xorg
<sluckx> killed it again
<vidd> =[
<vidd> dont know what to say....
<vidd> edgy or dapper?
<sluckx> that actually is slightly better
<sluckx> i m running live on vesa now
<vidd> ...your using thew live cd...not installed?
<sluckx> but its way slower than the trident module
<sluckx> no i got it changed with that dpkg without killing it finally
<vidd> ah...ic
<sluckx> thats cool
<vidd> still a little skewed?
<sluckx> i ll play with xorg
<sluckx> much better
<sluckx> not annoying naymore
<vidd> did you set the vert and hor yourself this time?
<sluckx> no i let it go on medium set 60hz 1024x768
<sluckx> i m gonna check my original xorg with the trident and see if theres any diff
<vidd> try selecting the 800x600, see if it is still skewed
<sluckx> i gotta cruz but thanks a lot for the help
<sluckx> cheers
<vidd> where is xorg config stored?
<Commander-Crowe>  /etc/X11
<vidd> b4 i mess with it, i want to back it up
<Commander-Crowe> cool
<Commander-Crowe> cd /etc/X11/
<Commander-Crowe> sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<Commander-Crowe> that'll back it up for ua
* vidd likes to sudo thunar
<vidd> already done
<vidd> ty
<vidd> bbs
* kalikiana feels responsible to emphasize that 'sudo Thunar' is not recommended for daily usage
* kalikiana adds that 'sudo' as well as 'gksudo' is should be used cautiously in general
<Commander-Crowe> BUAHAHHA
<kalikiana> :)
<kalikiana> There might be newbies out here reading that.
<Commander-Crowe> you don't realize how great that advice is until you've messed up
<kalikiana> so every noob please type now 'sudo rm -R /' and see what happens *harhar*
<kalikiana> I'm off
<kalikiana> :)
<anon_> thunar keeps freezing on me
<Commander-Crowe> haha
<Commander-Crowe> anon_ reinstall ity from the xfce website
<anon_> it doesn't like Page Down for some reason
<Commander-Crowe> haha
<Commander-Crowe> It doesn't on mine either
<bigfuzzyjesus> wewt dillo
<Jester45> !seen cellofellow
<ubotu> I last saw cellofellow (n=josh@69.71.161.32) 1d 5h 35m 51s ago, quiting: "Leaving"
<pilot> Anybody want to help out a total newbie with xubuntu?
<Jester45> i will try
<Jester45> o gtg sorry just stay in here and someone should come soon
<j1mc> pilot, what do you need help with?
<j1mc> pilot, are you just installing xubuntu?  what's your question?
<pilot> I have a lot
<pilot> of questions
<pilot> I am trying to figure out why xubuntu crashes on me
<j1mc> i'm not sure if i can help, but when or why does it crash?
<pilot> I've added a lot of other programs, do you think that some would conflict with one another causing them to malfunction?
<pilot> When I tried to install VMware, it freezes and I am forced to reboot my computer
<j1mc> pilot, did you just add the programs from the ubuntu repositories, or did you go and install other software from somewhere else?
<j1mc> pilot, hrm, i'm not sure what the problem could be.
<j1mc> why are you trying to run vmware?
<pilot> I am pretty sure I just added them in the repositories but I downloaded Dreamweaver 8 and I wanted to run it in a virtual window
<pilot> I want to run dreamweaver 8 and other windows programs
<j1mc> gotcha.  i'm sorry . . . i wish i could help more.  i'm not a total expert myself.
<pilot> it's alright...I just started a few days ago myself
<pilot> what I've used NVU before and it's a good program but when you spend money on overpriced software you kind of wanna get your moneys worth
<pilot> Anybody know how to set up dual monitors?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<pilot> thanks I'll give them a shot and let you know the outcome in a bit. I've tried many times to do this but fail miserably 99% of the time
<pilot> What is the command to get the xorg.confg file so that I may edit it?
<anon_> command?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Do you want the interactive reconfiguration or just a text editor that can save it?
<anon_> sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.config ?
<anon_> someone who's had Xubuntu installed for more than 24 hours back me up here
<maxamillion> anon_: what's up?
* maxamillion has had Xubuntu installed for much longer than 24 hours
<anon_> answering question: <pilot> What is the command to get the xorg.confg file so that I may edit it?
<pilot> I am trying to install duel monitors
<anon_> I said <anon_> sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.config ?
<maxamillion> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... or .... gksudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pilot> one is from my laptop
<pilot> and the other is for a 19 inch monitor I got from santa
* maxamillion got a 19" widescreen monitor from santa too :)
<anon_> max, how good are you with fixing mouse issues?
<pilot> I tried many times to do this but I suck at remembering all the right commands
<pilot> you've must have been on his good list
<maxamillion> anon_: horrible ... i've never had one so never had to fix
<anon_> my touchpad seems to be overriding my USB mice on my laptop
<maxamillion> anon_: yeah... not sure :/
<anon_> don't worry about it
<maxamillion> i only use the touchpad on my laptop ... never tried using a usb mouse with it
<firefish> Linux
<maxamillion> ?
<maxamillion> firefish: can you possibly translate that into english?
<firefish> sorry , i post it in the wrong channel ,actually it's about a new chinese input resolution software has released,
<firefish> http://www.znwb.com/linux.html
<firefish> if you can understand chinese:)
<maxamillion> i can not, but i do know someone who can and i believe they might be interested ... thanks for the link :)
<Commander-Crowe> well I like my new install
<Commander-Crowe> it feels...cleaner
<Commander-Crowe> just not so simular
<maxamillion> :(
<maxamillion> i sorry
<Commander-Crowe> haha
<Majic> Hi, I have a problem...again.  My wireless connection won't show in the Network Settings window.
<Majic> Also:  My wireless card has installed as eth0:avahi  *if that helps*
<Majic> How can I get the wireless connection to show in Network Settings?
<Majic> It sees it in the device manager--my wireless card--but there is no interface to go with it.
<orByte> good day
<Holraven> Hi everyone! Easy question: I have a messed-up Ubuntu-installation on an iBook, and I want to format my drive and install Xubuntu. Thing is, I want to copy some files off my hard drive. When booting from the CD, my USB hard drive is automatically mounted, but I can't find my internal hard drive anywhere. How can I mount it to copy my files?
<esc_on_anakin> well, you can use "mount" to mounts disks
<esc_on_anakin> but you need to know the disks descriptor and where to mount it to
<esc_on_anakin> first hard drive is usually primary master and therefore /dev/hda
<esc_on_anakin> first partition would be /dev/hda1
<esc_on_anakin> second /dev/hda2
<esc_on_anakin> and so on
<esc_on_anakin> you can do an "ls /mnt/" and see what directories are there
<esc_on_anakin> i'm not in front of an xubuntu machine right now, so i may only be of limited help
<Holraven> So "mount /dev/hda1" ?
<esc_on_anakin> if there is a /mnt/hda1
<orByte> im new to linux, and i don't know how to change the permission of my pendrive which means that i can't write files into it. any idea?
<esc_on_anakin> Holraven, if there is a "/mnt/hda1" you can just "cd" to "/mnt/" and type "mount hda1"
<esc_on_anakin> then "ls hda1/" to see your files, if it worked
<esc_on_anakin> ps, you may have to "sudo" that
<Holraven> mnt directory is empty. When trying "mount /dev/hda1" I cet "can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<esc_on_anakin> yes
<esc_on_anakin> ok
<esc_on_anakin> try "sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1"
<esc_on_anakin> to make a mountpoint
<esc_on_anakin> and then "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1"
<esc_on_anakin> to mount the drive
<Holraven> Okay. Made the directory, tried "mount hda1", same error message - can't find ... in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Holraven> When browsing /etc - there is no folder called fstab or mtab...?
<Holraven> Oh, those are files...
<esc_on_anakin> Holraven, you won't need fstab right now
<esc_on_anakin> you can just  "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1" and explicitly mount /dev/hda1 to /mnt/hda1
<esc_on_anakin> for now to copy the files
<esc_on_anakin> fstab is a file that lists disks and mountpoints
<esc_on_anakin> filesystems and so on
<Holraven> "You must specify the filesystem type"...
<esc_on_anakin> you can use fstab if you want stuff automounted at boot, for example a windows partition
<esc_on_anakin> ah yes
<Holraven> But I think we're getting somewhere. ;)
<esc_on_anakin> so your files aren't on hda1
<esc_on_anakin> probably
<Holraven> hda2?
<esc_on_anakin> you can use "sudo parted /dev/hda"
<pk_butu> yah...he should specify the mount point...
<esc_on_anakin> which is a command line tool for viewing partitions on a disk
<esc_on_anakin> once in "parted" type "h" for help "p" to print partition table
<esc_on_anakin> and "q" to quit
<pk_butu> df or dh or something like that....... can show in in which mount dev his harddisk is mounted..
<Holraven> WOkay... So number 4 is the linux-swap...
<Holraven> So I'd want to mount hda4?
<esc_on_anakin> unlikely
<esc_on_anakin> i guess
<esc_on_anakin> swap is just swap space for the operating system to put stuff when it needs more memory
<Holraven> ext3 - number 3. Think I'm getting nearer. lol
<pk_butu> plz try with.....$sudo df -l
<esc_on_anakin> i guess an ext3 partition will be what you want
<esc_on_anakin> pk_butu, the disk isn't mounted yet
<Holraven> Haha success!
<esc_on_anakin> okay, just don't get confused as /dev/hda3 is mounted on /mnt/hda1
<Holraven> Thank you very much, Anakin - I'm in your debt. ;)
<esc_on_anakin> and now you can use "df -hl" to view the mounted filesystems
<esc_on_anakin> esc, the name is esc... anakin is just the machine i'm on
<grazie> Holraven: you can put the output of 'sudo mac-fdisk -l /dev/hda' to pastbin if you want us to check
<esc_on_anakin> !info mac-fdisk
<gunny01> I'm trying to play a cd. when I put it in the drive, I get a pop-up asking whether I want to play the music or view the files. No matter what I click, I can't find the music, even when I open rythmbox. Any help please?
<ubotu> Package mac-fdisk does not exist in any distro I know
<Holraven> I can browse the filesystem, no problem - but how can I unlock folders - "permission denied"?
<grazie> 'ubotu' doesn't know something!
<esc_on_anakin> unlock the folders???
<esc_on_anakin> i thought you just wanted to copy some files across?
<Holraven> I'm in the "home" folder on my hard drive, and some folders are inaccessible, I don't have permission to open them. How can I claim permission?
<esc_on_anakin> inaccessible?
<esc_on_anakin> as in you have no read privileges?
<Holraven> Correct.
<esc_on_anakin> either.. use "sudo" to fool around in them
<esc_on_anakin> or use "chmod"
<grazie> esc_on_anakin: fool around?!
<esc_on_anakin> :-) i dunno
<esc_on_anakin> first thing that popped into my head
<esc_on_anakin> anyway, chmod is the tool to change the modifiers on a file
<grazie> Holraven: you probably just need to prefix you commands with 'sudo' to get privs
<esc_on_anakin> everything in linux is a file
<Holraven> As in "sudo chmod 777 *.*"?
<esc_on_anakin> that would change permissions to rwxrwxrxw
<grazie> Holraven: no. as in 'sudo ls'
<Holraven> But if I want to chmod an entire folder..?
<gunny01> !info playing cds
<esc_on_anakin> er.. um...
<ubotu> Package playing does not exist in edgy
<grazie> Holraven: or  'sudo cp -a ....'
<esc_on_anakin> chmod has the -R switch for recursive
<esc_on_anakin> but chmod 777 makes files executable too,. i.e. rwxrwxrwx
<esc_on_anakin> chmod 666 makes them read-writable i.e. rw-rw-rw-
<esc_on_anakin> and chmod 600 makes them read-writable only by yourself, i.e. rw-------
<grazie> Holraven: you don't want to change access privs! You are just trying to backup your data, yes?
<esc_on_anakin> you can see permissions with ls -lah
<esc_on_anakin> l for long, a for all, and h for human readable filesizes
<Holraven> I'm trying to backup my data, but I want my folders to be accessible on my removable media - from any given OS on any given machine.
<Holraven> And by using the chmod-function, I "unlocked" one of the folders, so I imagined doing that for all folders and files would solve my problem quite elegantly..?
<esc_on_anakin> depends on the filesystem, on your usb-hard-drive
<esc_on_anakin> cause i don't think windows will honour ext3 permissions
<Holraven> But I'll format and reinstall Xubuntu.
<esc_on_anakin> Holraven, i would recommend backing up the data and worrying about file-permissions later
<grazie> Holraven: you are making life difficult for yourself
<Holraven> Hehehe. I know. I could have run OS X instead... ;)
<esc_on_anakin> yeah, cross that bridge when you come to it :-)
<esc_on_anakin> OS X eh?
<Holraven> It's an iBook.
<esc_on_anakin> i wish i had a mac :-(
<Holraven> I wish I didn't. :D
<Holraven> I got it for free.
<pk_butu> which version of VIM is coming with Xubuntu 6.10? actually sytnax highlighting is not working in my case....it says old version...
<esc_on_anakin> Holraven, is it an intel chip, or powerpc?
<grazie> Holraven: just 'sudo cp -a <source> <destination>'
<Holraven> It's a G3 500 Mhz - old as hell. That's why I want to run "X"ubuntu...
<Holraven> Ubuntu was a bit sloooow...
<grazie> ppc. hence mac-fdisk
<Holraven> Mp3's wouldn't play fluently.
<esc_on_anakin> you could also try something esoteric, like grml or DSL
<grazie> esc_on_anakin: no! PPC
<esc_on_anakin> grazie, ah, ok, i was wondering what mac-fdisk is for
<esc_on_anakin> DSL is not for PPC?
<pk_butu> any idea abt vim syntax highlighting?
<Holraven> Seriously folks. Let me be a newbie and do my thing in "File Manager" - and chmod does the works for me. So how can I apply chmod changes to all subfolders and files?
<grazie> esc_on_anakin: mac-fdisk is the mac equiv of fdisk
<esc_on_anakin> grazie, yeah i guessed that much, just didn't get as far as PPC
<esc_on_anakin> now you say it it seems so.. obvious
<Holraven> Oh. By using "*" instead of "*.*"....
<grazie> Holraven: trust us. you don't want to change the access privs. you are achieving nothing
<Holraven> It's not that I don't trust you, it's just that, by changing privs, folders and files are accessible via the File Manager - the GUI. Which is a relief to me. I'm no terminal geek, I try to use the commands I remember from good ol' MS-DOS, only to find that some work and some don't... :P
<grazie> Holraven: if you want to use thunar (file manager) then in terminal 'gksu thunar &'
<esc_on_anakin> i used to have open windows, but now i have open bsd.
<Holraven> Aha. Now that *did* work.
<Holraven> Okay. Step one, I copy all my stash to the USB drive. Fast forward to step three, copying my stash *back* to my hard-drive after re-install. Will these permissions still haunt me?
<esc_on_anakin> find out when you get there
<grazie> Holraven: be very careful using thunar like this. You can TRASH you system very easily by doing something silly
<Holraven> My system's trashed already!
<esc_on_anakin> "terminal geek" sounds like a chronic illness lol..
<Holraven> I left the iBook in suspended mode for nine or ten days, battery went dead. On reboot, GNOME won't start, nothing works!
<Holraven> Even when booting Ubuntu from CD!
<Holraven> So now I'm trying Xubuntu, which works better.
<Holraven> The installer crashes, though. :S
<esc_on_anakin> if gnome wont start from CD, that may suggest a defective CD or faulty hardware
<esc_on_anakin> thats a bit worrying
<Holraven> I doubt it. It seems it somehow loads settings from somewhere...
<grazie> Holraven: don't worry. you can boot Xubuntu live cd, all is well!
<esc_on_anakin> though you do need... what 196 MB of ram to use the live CDs, not sure
<Holraven> I'm running xubuntu cd right now.
<Holraven> I'm typing from my PC at the mo.
<esc_on_anakin> but gnome sucks anyway, and so does KdE... In my very own humble opinion
<grazie> esc_on_anakin: too true
<Holraven> And xubuntu uses...what?
<esc_on_anakin> XFCE
<esc_on_anakin> hence the X in "Xubuntu"
<Holraven> Which stands for?
<Holraven> X F(ile) C E(dition)? Hehe.
<grazie> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<esc_on_anakin> apparently its so old, that even the developers can't remember what it stands for
<DarthLappy> How does one pronounce "XFCE"? :)
<esc_on_anakin> i pronounce it EXEFCEEEE
<DarthLappy> Ya, I do that too... But it should be "Ex-face" or something cool :D
<Holraven> lol
<esc_on_anakin> but then again i also say "ESS QUE EL" instread of "sequel" for SQL
<DarthLappy> Heh :)
* DarthLappy unofftopics
<Holraven> Xubuntu doesn't ship with OpenOffice?
<DarthLappy> It comes with Writer, I think.
<esc_on_anakin> otherwise use synaptic(?)
<esc_on_anakin> to install it
<grazie> esc_on_anakin: it's "sequel" and "My ESS QUE EL" - apparently
<Holraven> In the end, even though using the root account Thunar-thingy, I had to use chmod to copy some of the files. So there.
<DarthLappy> Root on Thunar? That doesn't sound wise..
<Holraven> I'm formatting anyhow... ;)
<DarthLappy> Heh.
<esc_on_anakin> i recommend making a seperate partition for /home/, that way you won't have to backup your files again if feel the need to install a new distro or OS
<esc_on_anakin> inkl settings for firefox (bookmarks) and so on :-)
* esc_on_anakin has succumbed to friday afternoon ramblings
<Holraven> We'll see... ;)
<sdac221x_> ctrl+alt+Fx takes me to fuzzy colored screen instead of virtual terminal.  any ideas ?
<esc_on_anakin> Intel i810 chipset?
<esc_on_anakin> whoups
<DarthLappy> esc_on_anakin: ATi, I believe.
<esc_on_anakin> no idea, i think i've had problems with intel810 and intel915, and radeon 700 chipsets in the past
<grazie> Holraven: although you can run the xubuntu live cd, you still MAY have bother using the gui installer if your ram is less than 256M
<esc_on_anakin> in my experiance it helps to boot with "vag=ask" and then select "0".. somehow
<Holraven> 2
<DarthLappy> s/vag/vga/ ?
<esc_on_anakin> indeed
<sdac221x_> ctrl+alt+Fx shows a colored fuzzy screen instead of a vitrual console.   ctrl+alt+f7 takes me back to xfce screen.  any ideas ?
<grazie> sdac221x_: should work...dunno
<esc_on_anakin> sdac221x_, you could try booting with the option "vga=ask" and then select the lowest mode available
<esc_on_anakin> i.e. 0
<sdac221x_> running xunbutu edgy on lenovo t60.
<sdac221x_> no i am just booting normally
<sdac221x_> i have ati drivers installed if that makes a difference
<esc_on_anakin> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<esc_on_anakin> hmmm..
<sdac221x_> ye i followed a guide on the internet so driver seems to be working fine
<esc_on_anakin> sdac221x_, the only thing i can think of now, is to boot with "vga=ask" and select the lowest mode
<sdac221x_> anakin:   how do i boot with the vga=ask option.  sorry im new to linux
<grazie> sdac221x_: did ctrl-atl-fx work before you installed the driver?
<sdac221x_> i didnt try it back then.  basically i am trying to go to terminal to see if my laptop brightness buttons work from there
<esc_on_anakin> in grub, i think its e to edit a line, or so, can't remember exactly
<sdac221x_> anakin:  ok i think i know the place
<esc_on_anakin> and the add "vga=ask" to the kernel stanza
<grazie> sdac221x_: you could easily go back to the open source driver and try it
<sdac221x_> on a side note:  is there a terminal command that sets laptop screen brightness as the fn+HOME/END buttons dont work on my t60
<esc_on_anakin> yes, or use the secondary bootoption, i.e. recovery,,whats it called again
<grazie> sdac221x_: i think open source is just 'ati' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for ATI cards
<sdac221x_> ok ill try that
<Grey_Loki> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<esc_on_anakin> sdac221x_, tuxmobil.org is a good site for finding information about linux on laptops
<esc_on_anakin> maybe you can find some advice there
<DarthLappy> apt-get does that too. >_<
<DarthLappy> Eek, my PC is lagging.
<esc_on_anakin> try "top"
<DarthLappy> Lots to xorg, lame and gaim.
<DarthLappy> Lame I can understand. Maybe not so much the other two.
<esc_on_anakin> ever heard of "nice" ?
<DarthLappy> No?
<esc_on_anakin> nice allows you tgo modify the scheduling priority of a program
<DarthLappy> Ah cool.
<DarthLappy> Well on an 850MHz PIII, it'll just take me ages if I down the priority of lame.
<Grey_Loki> !nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-10.1 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<Grey_Loki> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Grey_Loki> That's the baby
<esc_on_anakin> i'm on celeron 600, 156 MB ram
<DarthLappy> Cool :D
<esc_on_anakin> just the PC at work that i built for myself from spare parts that were lying around, so i don't have to haul my laptop in every day
<esc_on_anakin> i have a PIII 1000 Mhz lying around here too, but the board won't have it
<sdac221x_> what does it mean when people type !xyz ?
<esc_on_anakin> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<esc_on_anakin> its the function to query the infobot
<sdac221x_> cool
<esc_on_anakin> right, weekend time, cu all
<xStream_> Hi! Where can I find the xubuntu herd3 iso?
<grazie> xStream_: here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Dh3Y0> hi, i cant find my volume control and  i dont think my microphone is working, help?
<Dh3Y0> hulos
<Dh3Y0> anyone
<Dh3Y0> gnomefreak:
<Dh3Y0> beeep
<Dh3Y0> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dh3Y0> !volume control
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume control - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dh3Y0> !file manager
<ubotu> file: Determines file type using "magic" numbers. In component main, is standard. Version 4.17-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Dh3Y0> !filemanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filemanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grazie> Dh3Y0: what's your first problem?
<grazie> Dh3Y0: there's a volume control you can easily add to the panel
<michaelpo> does xfce support democracyplayer?
<michaelpo> does xfce support getdemocracyplayer from www.getdemocracy.com ?
<Dh3Y0> grazie: u still here mate?
<Dh3Y0> i ve got the colume control up now
<Dh3Y0> but theres nothing in it
<Dh3Y0> btw i m not in the s.user
<grazie> Dh3Y0: back. multi-tasking. I don't understand 'nothing in it'
<Dh3Y0> yeah i mean like theres no device
<Dh3Y0> everything is blank
<grazie> Dh3Y0: what version of xubuntu you using?
<Dh3Y0> dapper
<grazie> Dh3Y0: never used dapper, so I don't no if it's supported on that version. there should be a little vertical bar after adding it
<michaelpo> how much better is 6.10 compared to 6.06?
<michaelpo> does the feisty beta crash a lot?
<grazie> !democracy | michaelpo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about democracy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grazie> michaelpo: democracy is in the repos, but I can't tell you anything more
<michaelpo> it's not in 6.06 repo
<grazie> michaelpo: ok. it's in the edgy repo
<michaelpo> maybe i just wait for 7.04 final... only 2 months to wait....
<grazie> PuMpErNiCkLe: I can't see any xubuntu 7.04 tracking bugs - am i missing something?
<grazie> anybody ^^
<grazie> hi maxamillion
<maxamillion> hello
<grazie> maxamillion: I'm looking for  xubuntu 7.04 tracking bugs - can't find anything
<maxamillion> grazie: ah ... just a moment, let me get you a link
<Maximilian1st> Hi Max and ... grazie
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: hi hi
<grazie> Maximilian1st: hi
<maxamillion> grazie: there is a new procedure for testing and reporting bugs as of feisty herd3 .... here is the wiki entry with details https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ReportingResults
<grazie> maxamillion: yes, seen that. There's tracking bugs for ubuntu, kubuntu, edutuntu, but not for xubuntu
<grazie> maxamillion: Am I missing something?
<maxamillion> grazie: just a moment
<grazie> maxamillion: at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-iso-tests/+bugs
<maxamillion> grazie: right, you just enter a bug (if/when found) with the naming convention "<date> xubuntu <processor architecture> <image type (desktop|alternate)>"
<maxamillion> grazie: i think that just means that nobody has reported a bug for xubuntu yet
<grazie> maxamillion: not done this before so probably misunderstood, but I thought all the iso releases needed a tracking bug (set up by admin)
<grazie> maxamillion: you use it for passing/failing tests don't you?
<maxamillion> grazie: i think they changed it for this release so they are able to keep all bugs in the same place as to not duplicate work between distros
<maxamillion> grazie: well, technically you just report bugs .... like in Herd2 the network manager wouldn't launch from the desktop live cd, that would be something you should submit as a bug
* maxamillion just posted a news announcement about the Herd 3 release images :)
<grazie> maxamillion: so how do they keep a tab on who has tested what?
<maxamillion> errr.... on xubuntu.org*
<maxamillion> grazie: you have to have a launchpad account to submit bugs, it will tell them who reported what in launchpad
<grazie> maxamillion: got account. but if find no bugs, how do I report my tests?
<slow-motion> halo
<maxamillion> grazie: uhmmm.... don't think you do, i can setup a wiki like the one for herd2 if you would like to report success
<maxamillion> slow-motion: hello
<slow-motion> +l
<slow-motion> hi maxamillion
<grazie> maxamillion: erm...doesn't sound quite right to me?
<grazie> Maximilian1st: you do some testing don't you?
<maxamillion> grazie: i honestly don't know ... i have kinda been trying to go with what i can, i haven't been in contact with any devs or Cody lately ... are you a member of the -devel mailing list?
<grazie> maxamillion: no. i find mailing lists hard to keep up with
<grazie> maxamillion: i was ubuntu a while ago...just too much info
<cheatersrealm> vlc plays most everything, right?  so I wouldn't need stuff like gxine, xine, and ogle?
<maxamillion> grazie: ok, well i'll tell you what ... i will make a post to the -devel mailing list right now and ask about it and as soon as i get a reply back i will let you know
<maxamillion> cheatersrealm: right ... you might need some media codecs though
<grazie> maxamillion: cheers!
<cheatersrealm> maxamillion: that's ok, I just don't like having 50 media players
<grazie> cheatersrealm: no. vlc comes with all the codecs! REALLY GOOD!
<cheatersrealm> yeah, I like vlc
<cheatersrealm> grazie: are you sure I don't need dvd playing codecs with ubuntu vlc?
<grazie> i still use mplayer for movies, but if I could only have one media player it would be vlc
<cheatersrealm> hrm
<grazie> cheatersrealm: i didn't install any
<cheatersrealm> xubuntu-desktop depends on gxine
<cheatersrealm> that breaks upgrade compatability, doesn't it?
<maxamillion> cheatersrealm: xubuntu-desktop is just a meta package, if you want to remove gxine and it says it will remove xubuntu-desktop its fine
<maxamillion> cheatersrealm: but if it starts saying it will remove packages like xfce4, xorg, etc. ... don't do it, something is wrong and there is a fix for that
<cheatersrealm> right
<cheatersrealm> how do I edit the system menu?
<cheatersrealm> I really just need to figure out what one item is calling
<grazie> cheatersrealm: you may right about vlc and dvds, as my ppc machine will not play them (but's that a feisty herd 3 alpha)
<grazie> cheatersrealm: the menu is controlled by .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<cheatersrealm> ok, thanks
<cheatersrealm> cool, one media player to rule them all
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> dynasty media player :P
<grazie> maxamillion: dynasty media player? do you mean democracy media player?
<cheatersrealm> grazie: the reason that ubuntu doesn't include dvd playing, is because it would have to be derived from DeCSS, which makes it illegal.  otherwise they would have to pay money to DVD Copy Control something or other
<maxamillion> grazie: no, i was making a joke about vlc being the media player to rule them all, thus its "the dynasty media player"
<grazie> cheatersrealm: yeah, I understand the legal issue, but vlc gets by the mp3 issue, so I'd assumed the for DVDs
<grazie> maxamillion: right ok. there is a democracy media player though...it's supposed to be the one and only...
<maxamillion> grazie: interesting
<cheatersrealm> well, it's almost noon
<cheatersrealm> and time for a wee nap
<cheatersrealm> later
<maxamillion> laters
<Gorlist> Hi
<Gorlist> quick question - having problems with OpenOffice
<maxamillion> Gorlist: shoot, i have class in 5 minutes
<Gorlist> finding the the application window at the top is a horrible mess of colours
<Gorlist> http://www.ironfoot.co.uk/OpenOfficeError.jpg
<Gorlist> screenshot of my Desktop with OO open
<maxamillion> oh wow
<maxamillion> you running beryl or anything?
<Gorlist> beryl?
<maxamillion> nvm
<maxamillion> Gorlist: you would know if you were, its quite the process to setup
<Gorlist> reasonably fresh install of latest Xubuntu
<Gorlist> ah right
<Gorlist> well everything else seems fine, just OO
<maxamillion> that's really strange.... (yeah, i don't use OO because it always gives me problems)
<Gorlist> the problem is I need OpenOffice ideally as all the other systems run it
<maxamillion> i unfortunately have no clue how you would fix that
<Gorlist>  ive got that alot so far :(
<Gorlist> no reply on the forums either
<Gorlist> only thing I have removed is Abiword & Gnumeric
<maxamillion> Gorlist: why do you _need_ it? ... abiword can edit the .odt "word" documents and gnumeric can edit OO spreadsheets
<Gorlist> (though reinstalled Gnumeric after i found this problem)
<Gorlist> hmm i tried,
<grazie> Gorlist: what version of xubuntu?
<maxamillion> 6.10
<Gorlist> yes
<Gorlist> latest
<grazie> no problems here
<maxamillion> Gorlist: i have to run, but try "sudo aptitude install openoffice.org-gtk" ... might help resolve gtk theme issues (which is what it looks like it is choking on)
<maxamillion> laters all
<Gorlist> ok thanks will try it now
<Gorlist> does gnumeric save ods files?
<max_at_class> Gorlist: doesn't look like it
<max_at_class> --->class
<Gorlist> thats the problem
<Gorlist>  :)
<Gorlist> have a good class
<Gorlist> thanks for the help anyhow
<Gorlist> installed the GTK - worked great! thank you :)
<rpog> hello, i was wondering if anyone know how to access windows shared folders. suposing i installed xubuntu just now
<gabkdlly> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<rpog> i already did apt-get install samba
<rpog> and tried alt+f2 and tried the smb://<ip> but says doesnt exist :S
<rpog> that smb isnt installed that is
<rpog> but i'll read upon that thx.
<rpog> i'd rather read a guide ...
<ir2> hi guys
<ir2> hellow
<tuuksi> hi there! anyone aware why my NIC isn't recognised by xubuntu?
<tuuksi> realtek 8139-chipset
<foogy> what does ifconfig say?
<tuuksi> well, basically nothing.
<tuuksi> just shows eth0, lo and sit0 (whatever that is)
<foogy> no eth0 or eth1?
<foogy> are there any other network devices in your computer? wireless lan?
<tuuksi> nope
<tuuksi> just eth0 and the other card
<foogy> if not, then eth0 should be your realtek adapter
<tuuksi> it's not
<tuuksi> it's the other NIC
<tuuksi> ah sorry. I got 2 NIC's in my computer: 1 via-rhine, and 1 realtek
<foogy> hm
<foogy> what's a "via rhine" adapter?
<tuuksi> it's a module to be exact. I'm not aware of the model of the specific NIC which uses the via-rhine module
<Maximilian1st> Hi again.
<grazie> hi
<grazie> Maximilian1st: do you know if you Xfburn is planned to be fixed?
<Maximilian1st> What do you mean? Is it broken?
<Maximilian1st> Jean-Francois Wauthy is the author.
<grazie> I think it is broken in dapper and feisty. it is for me and i've seen stuff on the forums, but no recent bug
<grazie> dapper and edgy ^
<Maximilian1st> I will transmit this to the author, could you send me a link to these complaints?
<Maximilian1st> grazie, The xubuntu CD is missing from the download site???!!!
<Maximilian1st> Herd3?
<grazie> Maximilian1st: no the iso is there. I was looking for a tracking bug to test against, but max_at_class is asking about it for me
<Maximilian1st> grazie, is this the right place to look for it? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/
<grazie> Maximilian1st: you've misunderstood me. i have the iso images. No problem with that
<grazie> Maximilian1st: I thought everyone had the Xfburn problem. here's one link https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/3253
<Maximilian1st> Then I didn't make myself clear. It's me who can't find the isos... ;-p
<grazie> sorry... two ticks
<grazie> Maximilian1st:  download from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ReportingResults
<Maximilian1st> grazie, Grazie :-)
<grazie> np
<grazie> i should say prego?
<tuuksi> anyone know why my realtek NIC card doesn't show up in ifconfig with xubuntu, although it appeared just an hour ago in debian?
<tuuksi> m'kay...
<foogy> hey tuuksi, did you solve your problem? I had visitors
<tuuksi> foogy: no.
<tuuksi> this sucks ass
<tuuksi> but I dunno, probably gonna change the distro
<tuuksi> opensuse downloading. :(
<foogy> poor solution ;)
<Maximilian1st> tuuksi, this is a good thing to do, try out other distros and make the choice.
<Maximilian1st> two different views we have :-p
<foogy> did you try to disable the via-rhein adapter in your BIOS?
<tuuksi> foogy: why should I?
<tuuksi> it's PCI-card anyways
<foogy> why do you need two network adapters at the same time?
<tuuksi> other connecting to my adsl-modem, other connecting to my wlan access point
<foogy> okay
<foogy> and other operating systems recognize both adapters without problems? or never tried?
<tuuksi> yes. debian just recognized it perfectly just an hour ago
<tuuksi> but i had problems with installing xfce
<tuuksi> therefore thought xubuntu would work better
<foogy> perhaps someone might help me on that issue: after suspend or hibernation, i cannot set my lcd britghtness any more (Toshiba Laptop)
<foogy> I did a fresh install with xubuntu a couple of days before. since that time I'm experiencing problems I didn't have before with Ubuntu (using GNOME and also XFCE)
<Maximilian1st> foogy, Do you use edgy or feisty?
<foogy> edgy
<Maximilian1st> I see.
<foogy> I used the alternative install cd
<Maximilian1st> don't try feisty yet as the toshiba support is broken
<Maximilian1st> I had it working also in edgy
<Maximilian1st> I use a Toshiba Portg R200
<foogy> thanks for your warning. I didn't plan to try before the final release
<foogy> <- Portg M200 ;)
<Maximilian1st> After suspend I also had problems with gentoo.
<Maximilian1st> just switched to xubuntu this year.
<foogy> and you can still change your lcd brightness after suspend?
<foogy> It always works after a fresh boot
<Maximilian1st> nope.
<Maximilian1st> after suspend you have to do...
<Maximilian1st> moment.
<Maximilian1st> Hey maxamillion :-)
<maxamillion> hi hi
<Maximilian1st> foogy, you probably have to stop and restart the acpid script
<foogy> I will try immediately...
<Maximilian1st> /etc/init.d/acpid stop && /etc/init.d/acpid start
<foogy> no, this does not work. services stopped and started again, but the function keys do not work
<Maximilian1st> hmm
<Maximilian1st> foogy, but it works from a fresh boot.
<foogy> yes
<Maximilian1st> try to stop and restart the acpi-support script...
<foogy> no, it won't help
<Maximilian1st> foogy, Is it only the LCD brightness that does not work or all the fn keys functions?
<foogy> at least the "Speaker on/off" key does not seem to work, too
<Maximilian1st> foogy, try this in the console as root toshset -lcd
<Maximilian1st> toshset -lcd
<Maximilian1st> What does it say?
<foogy> SCI error: argument required
<foogy> lcd brightness: super-bright
<foogy> passing any parameter does not seem to change anything
<Maximilian1st> try "toshset -q"
<grazie> Maximilian1st: You said toshiba support is broken on feisty.  Is that all toshiba hw or just complete laptops?
<Maximilian1st> I think it is only the laptops grazie
<foogy> ok, toshset -q now listed all settings
<grazie> ok
<Maximilian1st> The acpi is not working in feisty
<Maximilian1st> the rest is worjking of yourse
<Maximilian1st> wow
<Maximilian1st> working and course
<foogy> "lcd intensity 7/7"
<foogy> using toshset -inten 1 is accepted, but the intensity does not change
<Maximilian1st> foogy, try taking out the module and probing it again
<Maximilian1st> It should be called toshiba_acpi
<Maximilian1st> lsmod | grep tos
<foogy> i know lsmod, modprobe...but I forgot how to remove a module :D
<Maximilian1st> modprobe -r modulebla
<foogy> module reloaded, but still no success
<foogy> but it works on your laptop after suspend? on xubuntu?
<Maximilian1st> I have feisty here and the module is not installed in it anymore.
<Maximilian1st> I have to compile my own kernel, will do that sometime soon
<foogy> ok
<Maximilian1st> As it bothers me much that I can't change the brightness of the LCD
<Maximilian1st> Do you have two modules toshiba loaded?
<Maximilian1st> foogy,
<foogy> it doesn't bother me as long as i'm connected to ac power
<Maximilian1st> I'm in a bit of a dark environment here and the screen si way too bright.
<foogy> I hibernated with a too dark display ;)
<foogy> ok, I only have toshiba_acpi loaded, but...
<Maximilian1st> Don't call me but!
<Maximilian1st> :-p
<foogy> lol
<foogy> ...but lsmod | grep acpi shows me several acpi modules loaded: sony_acpi, pcc_acpi, dev_acpi, asus_acpi
<Maximilian1st> They make kernels with all the modules for all the hardware so everyone can use it on their own computer.
<Maximilian1st> maxamillion, or grazie that is something I was wondering, these modules that are loaded, how can one tell which one to keep and which one not?
<foogy> does someone use "fnfxd" for laptop function keys? I installed it in order to remove my problems with suspend, but it didn't help me out
<Maximilian1st> Your problem is not related to the keys scripts but to acpi and toshiba modules.
<Maximilian1st> foogy, I did use fnfx on gentoo but then I used the standard acpi scripts like you do now to use the fn keys-.
<Maximilian1st> this is the way to go.
<foogy> should xev respond to my fn-keys?
<Maximilian1st> I am not sure.
<Maximilian1st> ...
<foogy> at the moment xev does not output anything.
<Maximilian1st> foogy, it does here
<Maximilian1st> try this
<Maximilian1st> xev
<Maximilian1st> and type the letter k
<Maximilian1st> it is keycode 45
<Maximilian1st> if you keep fn pressed and press k it will be code 88
<Maximilian1st> foogy, Is this working as expected?
<foogy> yes, it is
<foogy> i just found out that xev does not respond to all fn-Fxx key combinations
<Maximilian1st> ah?
<Maximilian1st> you are right
<foogy> I'll do a fresh boot now and will be right back...
<Maximilian1st> it does not respond to the Fx keys here.
<Maximilian1st> ok
<Maximilian1st> I also have a question :-(
<foogy> i made "lsmd > modules_suspend.txt" and will compare the list of loaded modules to the list i get after a fresh boot
<foogy> ask your question, I'll think about it while rebooting ;)
<Maximilian1st> I am trying to install the madwifi module from SVN on the newly installed kernel in feisty
<Maximilian1st> but I have an error message about some gpl in ath_hal...
<foogy> does not sound like a kind of problem that I could assist...sorry. ok, will be right back...
<Maximilian1st> :-p
<Maximilian1st> Small community, Linux :-)
<Maximilian1st> I was just staring at the list of names logged in this channel, all the same folks...
<foogy> the only difference between both module lists is module "tun". it is only listed after the fresh boot
<foogy> obviously not the reason
<Maximilian1st> No
<Maximilian1st> foogy, the reason really lies in some of the modules not emerging normally after the suspend
<Maximilian1st> As I said, in gentoo I only needed to reload the scripts for it to come back to normal.
<foogy> this is how to manually set the lcd brightness on toshiba laptops:  echo "brightness:7" > /proc/acpi/toshiba/lcd
<foogy> works fine. i'm gonna try this after hibernation and see what will happen
<foogy> funny...
<foogy> now it still works after hibernate
<Maximilian1st> with the command line?
<Maximilian1st> or with the keys?
<Maximilian1st> foogy,
<foogy> both
<foogy> and after suspend, too
<Maximilian1st> Some modules may stay in the way after a suspend...
<foogy> hm. there must be something that turns off that functionality from time to time
<Maximilian1st> I just installed a new kernel and will give it a try.
<Maximilian1st> Are you using 2.6.17?
<foogy> good luck!
<foogy> yes
<Maximilian1st> ok
<Maximilian1st> be back later.
<foogy> see ya
<Maximilian1st> I did not do what I wanted but I am a bit further in the problem with the toshiba module in the newer ubuntu kernels...
<foogy> better than nothing
<xxl3w> is there anyway to install xubuntu via network?
<foogy> what's your cpu temperature while being idle? mine is 48C @ 600Mhz. I thought about trying to reduce my cpu core voltage using the uservcore kernel patch
<foogy> yes, xxl3w
<xxl3w> woo hoo1
<xxl3w> any readme about this?
<xxl3w> if so, can you link?
<foogy> hm...I've bookmarked a german how-to. But this does probably not help you
<Maximilian1st> foogy, sure it is
<Maximilian1st> send in
<xxl3w> crap
<xxl3w> i think i just found it
<foogy> google for "xubuntu alternative network"
<xxl3w> it's on the unbunto documentatio, right?
<xxl3w> documentation
<foogy> should be. If you found a how-to, then use it. I do not find the link at the moment
<foogy> Maximilian1st: what do you mean?
<Maximilian1st> Ah, I thought you had a link for me...
<Maximilian1st> kein problem.
<foogy> hehe
<foogy> hatte es mir fast gedacht bei dem nick
<Maximilian1st> Stimmt
<Maximilian1st> sondern ich bin kein nativ deutsch sprachiger
<foogy> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Installation_ohne_CD
<foogy> was ist dir lieber? deutsch oder englisch?
<foogy> hier ein how-to fr die cpu-spannung: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/17747/
<tictacaddict> hello, I have a problem.
<Maximilian1st> Go see a doctor
<tictacaddict> a linux doctor?
<Maximilian1st> You said you have a problem, not your computer?
<tictacaddict> I have a problem with my computer
<Maximilian1st> divorce
<tictacaddict> but I love my computer
<Maximilian1st> he doesn't
<Maximilian1st> love is blind
<Maximilian1st> I know it is tough
<Maximilian1st> such is life
<Maximilian1st> go on tictacthing
<Maximilian1st> spit it out
<tictacaddict> it won't boot.  I copied all my files (from three partitions) to a new hard disk and installed grub
<tictacaddict> it gets stuck at some point
<foogy> computers are gread. you pay a lot of money to spend several hours to solve problems you did not have before
<Maximilian1st> foogy, my laptop stops at 600 and with this patch you can go even further down?
<Maximilian1st> buy apple
<foogy> Maximilian1st: I do not mean the frequency, but the voltage.
<Maximilian1st> stuck at some point... wait, let me look in my divination bowl...
<tictacaddict> I think it has something to do with the fact that I was using software raid before but not now
<Maximilian1st> You saved all your data?
<Maximilian1st> tictacaddict,
<tictacaddict> I have not removed it from the first drive
<tictacaddict> I think it is all in tact
<foogy> I'll give it a try. my battery time really sucks. reducing the core voltage should give me at least 15 to 30 minutes
<foogy> tictacaddict: "get stuck at some point" is quite general
<tictacaddict> yes I know.  I believe it happens when trying to set up some raid devices that are no longer present
<tictacaddict> I want to try to skip that part in the startup
<tictacaddict> and see if it helps
<Maximilian1st> Can you boot with a cd tictacaddict
<foogy> damn, someone throw some bandwith!
<tictacaddict> yes I am using a livecd right now
<Maximilian1st> look in fstab if it tries to mount something that does not exist anymore
<Maximilian1st> look in modules if there are any listed that should not
<tictacaddict> I changed fstab, I think it is all kosher
<Maximilian1st> look in init.d if there is a script that should not be there anymore...
<Maximilian1st> kosher...
<Maximilian1st> what is htat?
<Maximilian1st> that?
<foogy> hehe
<foogy> "all right"
<Maximilian1st> kosher, allright?
<foogy> no
<tictacaddict> that's what I mean by it
<Maximilian1st> ok
<tictacaddict> I believe actually it means food that Jewish people can eat.
<Maximilian1st> maxamillion, grazie any help here?
<foogy> people belonging to the islam are only allowed meat and other food that has been produced in a "kosher" way.
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: huh? ... sorry, its really busy here at work
<Maximilian1st> maxamillion, it's all right, don't bother
<tictacaddict> I moved a file out of /etc/rcS.d and I'm going to try to restart.
<foogy> whatever "elivized" means, I hope it makes his system still boot ;)
<Maximilian1st> foogy, could you check the file in /etc/modprobe.d/toshiba...
<Maximilian1st> and tell me what you have in it?
<foogy> which file do you mean?
<Maximilian1st> The toshiba one...
<Maximilian1st> it's toshiba_acpi.modprobe
<foogy> options toshiba_acpi hotkeys_over_acpi=1
<Maximilian1st> inserting this module with these options does not work in feisty.
<foogy> "nice"
<Maximilian1st> At least I narrowed the problem a bit more
<foogy> why are you even working around with feisty?
<Maximilian1st> Living dangerously?
<Maximilian1st> But it has a price
<foogy> This was a stupid question. Never seen any linux user just using his system to do everyday work. or, in other words: "why I play around with feisty?...because I can!"
<slow-motion> n8
<BrendanM> So I have an issue where files I download and save to the desktop don't actually show up on the desktop, but then if I go in Thunar and browse to desktop, they are there.
<BrendanM> Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this/how to fix it?
<maxamillion> BrendanM: Alt+F2 "xfdesktop" and hit enter ... should come back, it just sounds like xfce isn't managing the desktop (a common problem that has been fixed in feisty and will release in april)
<foogy> this even happens when xfce manages the desktop
<foogy> it takes some time until the newly created files appear
<foogy> at least on my system
<foogy> btw: is this a bug or just not foreseen in xfce: i cannot draw a rectangle to select more than one document on the desktop
<BrendanM> yeah, running xfdesktop didn't fix it
<BrendanM> is it possible I have too much stuff on the desktop?
<BrendanM> I have a fair number of things, not like covering the desktop, but still
<maxamillion> BrendanM: not sure ... i don't keep things there :/
<foogy> I only have a few documents. same issue.
<BrendanM> hmm, any workarounds you've found foogy? Or should I just wait for feisty?
<zOap> I'm trying to install xfce-xmms-plugin, but I get message that I need libxfcegui4-1.0 but I have 4-4 installed and can't find 4-1 anywhere.. any hints?
<foogy> you can press F5 on the desktop, then new files should appear
<Jester45> whats F5 do?
<BrendanM> it looks like a refresh, but it doesn't work for me
<foogy> F5 on the desktop refreshes
<foogy> wtf?? http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop.14580695
<BrendanM> hahaha, awesome
<BrendanM> I wonder if it's "open source"
<zOap> BrendanM, when I looked over the file list for xfce-xmms-plugin I noticed that the ones I downloaded is supposed to work in xfce 4-4. It even says it needs no dependencies other than xfce4-4 and the players(xmms, beep etc). which means there has to be some sort of bug in the source, maybe its built on an early beta, prelibxfcegui4-1?
<foogy> if you ever see a girl with this thong, MARRY HER!
<Ubugtu> XFCE bug 4 in xffm "Right click context menu broken" [Normal,Closed: fixed]  http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4
<BrendanM> z0ap, I don't know. I'm hardly an expert on Xubuntu. It's possible it was built on an early beta. You could try finding the file it's asking for somewhere, that's the only thing I'd think to do. But I don't know if that would cause conflicts with the later version.
<zOap> BrendanM, yeah that was my first thought, bbut I can't find it anywhere on google... And my guess is also that it would conflict with later versions.. I tried to find out how to contact the dev of this plug but it seems impossible.. #%# oh well, thanks for the help anyway:)
<BrendanM> sorry. What does this plugin do anyway?
<foogy> do you really need this xmms plugin? i didn't find it useful and removed it.
<zOap> BrendanM, it puts xmms/beep/whatever in the xfce panel, like media player on windows..
<BrendanM> hmm
<zOap> foogy, I like to have such players in sight all the time, thats all:)
<BrendanM> the program won't just run the systray without it?
<zOap> BrendanM, no..
<BrendanM> One thing you might consider is there's a wrapper somewhere that lets you run Gnome applets on the Xfce panel
<BrendanM> If there's a comparable Gnome applet, you could try running that
<BrendanM> it's kind of ghetto solution, I know
<zOap> oh, ok, I will search for that one. It's worth a try atleast, thanks for the tip:)
<zOap> btw, DOES xmms have a systray icon? I never cared to look..
<BrendanM> I don't know, I use VLC
<BrendanM> (the greatest media player ever)
<zOap> And it does?
<zOap> hehe, I'll give vlc a try:)
<BrendanM> I don't know if it has a tray icon
<BrendanM> I never looked. Lemme check now
<zOap> I'm not married to xmms or anything so..:D
<BrendanM> I just like the fact that it plays just about anything without hunting for codecs
<zOap> that sounds nice yeah. I'm not a big fan of codecs at all, since that almost always means some sort of compression, and I'm a audiodesigner and i bit fuzzy about that...
<BrendanM> apparently there is a command-line switch to put VLC in the system tray
<BrendanM> http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?t=30785&sid=6e4c23e3e9c144686965a355cd01fe1c
<zOap> BrendanM, ok, I'll try that. thanks:)
<BrendanM> After you install it, you'll probably want to change the .deskop launcher to include that switch
<BrendanM> lemme know if it works
<zOap> BrendanM, well, thats not nessesary. I use it with Worker, so I use my own commands, like --wx-systrat
<zOap> y
<foogy> I use the gnome-applet-plugin to replace some xfce-applets by their gnome correspondant.
<foogy> xfce cpu & battery applet are useless compared to the ones delivered with gnome
<BrendanM> heh
<zOap> foogy, yeah I use the gnome-battery plugin aswell
<BrendanM> I tried like crazy to get this applet to monitor the fan/CPU on my Dell laptop to work, but I never got it
<BrendanM> I even emailed the developer, and he was like, "Oh, I quit working on that"
<foogy> a battery plugin should at least display the remaining battery time. xfce version does not
<BrendanM> this is the one, grrr: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-i8k-plugin
<BrendanM> Really? My xfce battery plugin displays time remaining
<foogy> hm, strange
<BrendanM> You have to check the "display percentage" box in the settings
<foogy> cool. thank you
<BrendanM> *shrug*
<BrendanM> is it true running gnome applets in Xfce takes a lot of system resources
<foogy> but still acceptable.
<cyros> hey guys i just installed the last xubuntu working fine i shut down for the night now when i booted the desktop wont fully load
<foogy> used gnome before?
<foogy> or was it a fresh xubuntu install?
<cyros> yea
<foogy> what does "wont fully load" mean?
<cyros> it was working fine the first time
<cyros> it boots up to the blue screen just not the bottom bar comes up
<cyros> i can still alt F2 and run stuff
<foogy> try to start "xfdesktop"
<cyros> i just tried changing the session to xfce it was on last session see if that works
<cyros> hmm no go let me try what u said
<cyros> didnt work
<cyros> tried xfdesktop from xterm no go
<foogy> sorry, no idea then
<foogy> may be reinstalling package xubunt-desktop with apt-get, but this is probably not what you want
<kalikiana> cyros: try 'xfce4-panel' if the panel is missing
<cyros> worked
<cyros> should i add that comment to start up all the time
<cyros> where do i have to add that again ?
<kalikiana> are you using a display manager?
<cyros> xfce
<kalikiana> I mean like gdm for example, also known as the 'login' screen
<Iain> how do I set the default mp3 player in xubuntu?
<kalikiana> Ian, there is no such thing as a default media player. Just right-click an audio file and select 'choose another application' (or similar)
<foogy> right-click on a mp3-file -> properties
<kalikiana> He's gone already :/
<joe_> no I'm here
<joe_> I had to go
<joe_> it's me
<joe_> can't change my nick
<kalikiana> oh
<kalikiana> :)
<joe_> ok so there's no way to set the default?
<joe_> because it used to comeup with realplayer
<kalikiana> try / nick yournick (without spaces)
<joe_> I uninstaleld it
<joe_> and now there's no default
<joe_> damn
<kalikiana> there is no 'default mp3 player' but you can select the player for e.g. mp3 files by right-click (..)
<joe_> :(
<joe_> right ok
<joe_> thanks mate
<joe_> which mp3 players do you guys use?
<joe_> I'm thinking xmm
<joe_> xmms
* skirk Nanna Ninna 
<joe_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joe_> !player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joe_> hmm
<joe_> ok well thanks guys
<joe_> I'll fix my nick later
<joe_> :)
<joe_> bye all
<foogy> yes, my kernel is done. reboot...
#xubuntu 2007-02-03
<megamaced> Hi, I have a strange problem with my XFCE Settings Manager. It displays 'Button Label' next to some options. See pic: http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/2034/xfcesettingsmanagerzo3.jpg
<cyros> how do i make xfce4-panel auto start
<somerville32> cyros: Start it and then quit normally
<cyros> and it should always start when i reboot
<maxamillion> cyros: yes, it should
<grazie> megamaced: what version of xubuntu you using?
<kalikiana> megamaced: I know this error, I think you need to upgrade xfce
<megamaced> I am running Xubuntu 6.10
<megamaced> Originally it was Breezy server, then Xubuntu Dapper, then Xubuntu Edgy :D
<megamaced> The problem happened in Dapper first
<megamaced> The Edgy upgrade didn't fix it
<cyros> hmm i tried quiting and it said "Quitting the session requires that xfces session manager, xfce-session is running but it was not detected please quit xfce via another means"
<kalikiana> megamaced, You could update manually via the graphical installer
<megamaced> kalikiana: upgrade to what?
<somerville32> cyros: press alt+f2 and xfce4-session
<kalikiana> megamaced, If you install to /usr/bin like the ubuntu package does, it should be doing fine
<kalikiana> megamaced, To xfce4.4 final
<megamaced> kalikiana: So you propose I upgrade to Fiesty?
<megamaced> kalikiana: I was thinking I'd just need to edit a configuration file or something
<grazie> i can see megamaced problem on feisty, but edgy is is fine. Maybe a you've picked up dodgy update?
<kalikiana> megamaced, No, don't change your Ubuntu setup, just update xfce
<megamaced> kalikiana: I don't like using unofficial packages though. I prefer to keep within the ubuntu repos
<kalikiana> I believe the error is in the ubuntu package but the current installer works fine.
<grazie> but xfce 4.4 isn't available on edgy is it?
<crimsun> no, nor will it be.
<kalikiana> megamaced, So just leave your package and install xfce from the website over it
<anon_> my desktop didn't load
<kalikiana> You could of course create a debian package via checkinstall or dpkg if you want.
<grazie> kalikiana: you think this is a good idea?
<anon_> the icons, etc
<megamaced> kalikiana: That'll probably break my system when I upgrade to Fiesty in a few months
<anon_> xfce4-? in alt-f2?
<kalikiana> grazie: It is what I'm using and it's working fine.
<megamaced> kalikiana: I did sudo 'dpkg-reconfigure xfce4-mcs-manager' and that solved some of the buttons labels
<kalikiana> megamaced, I did that in Dapper and updated to Edgy, there it worked
<kalikiana> If you find any other way around it and don't need the xfce final it's ok
<megamaced> kalikiana: Do you know where the core configuration files for the settings manager are?
<kalikiana> Personally I like to have the final anyway
<kalikiana> megamaced, ~/.config/xfce I think
<megamaced> kalikiana: If I were going to install the final XFCE on Edgy, i'd probably backport it myself using Prevu
<megamaced> but that would take ages to compile :D
<grazie> anyone know if there's a maximum file size allowed for attachments on bug reports?
<kalikiana> megamaced, as I said you can of course create a debian package yourself if you don't like a 'raw' installation. ;)
<foogy> i just bootet with kernel 2.6.17-14, but before i had 2.6.17-10. now i'm missing some modules, e.g. my wireless adapter does not show up as well as the nvidia module. any idea?
<cyros> damn my panel wont load till i run xfce4-panel but after that i cant even quit, and i try and run xfce4-session and it says its already running
<megamaced> kalikiana: Yeah, that's what Prevu does. It downloads the Feisty sources and backports them and makes fresh Debian packages :)
<foogy> can i use my "old" modules with the new kernel? if so, how? i tried to set a symlink in /sys/linux-restricted-modules but it didn't help
<cyros> im gonna try an update cause i froze last time and i had to kill it maybe that fucked it up
<cyros> im gonna update now
<kalikiana> ah, didn't do such a thing... I'm compiling one or the other svn app anyway :P
<Taram> hi hyper_ch
<PuMpErNiCkLe> foogy: No, you have to update the modules, too.
<foogy> ok, let me tell you what i did so far: baked the kernel using make-kpkg, resulting in a .deb file. then i installed this .deb with dpkg -i ...deb. what's missing?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Installing a new nvidia kernel module.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The nvidia driver, being proprietary, doesn't come with the kernel.
<foogy> ok, but why does my wireless card not show up?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Probably the same reason.
<mikeh0209> has anyone here used xubuntu on a usb stick
<mikeh0209> is anyone here
<somerville32> yup
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mikeh0209> has anyone here used xubuntu on a usb stick
<mikeh0209> that is my question
<somerville32> mikeh0209, nope
<mikeh0209> i am using xubuntu on my 2GB usb stick and i was wondering if anyone here has some tips and or tricks for say saving sessions when running xubuntu on a usb stick
<foogy> any idea what package to install to use restricted modules with kernel 2.6.17-14? there is only a package for 2.6.17-10 available in synaptic
<wis> i`m having a problem to use OpenOficce on my Xubuntu, the program is installed, all dependences are OK but it`s not running... Anyone to help me? please
<Commander-Crowe> does anyone have a good tut on getting beryl to work in edgy using nvidia drivers? I lost all my bookmarks
<megamaced> Commander-Crowe: check out the Beryl Wiki: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Commander-Crowe: AIGLX or XGL?
<Commander-Crowe> beryl
<megamaced> AIGLX is the better route to take for Edgy
<Commander-Crowe> XGL I think
<Commander-Crowe> maybe AIGLX
<megamaced> Commander-Crowe: you want AIGLX
<Zell_SF> can anyone here give me a direct link to the latest nvidia drivers?
<megamaced> Commander-Crowe: XGL is pretty much depreachiated now; only good for Dapper
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Zell_SF: Beta, or stable?
<Zell_SF> stable, I guess
<megamaced> Zell_SF: See this link for repo: http://www.albertomilone.com/instructions.html
<Zell_SF> not looking for a repo
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Zell_SF: Which version of Xubuntu?  Edgy?
<Zell_SF> yes
<Zell_SF> and I need to reinstall the official driver to get X working again after an update
<Zell_SF> And nvidia's download page hates both the browsers I use for some mysterious reason
<megamaced> Zell_SF: well go to nVidia's website then. LOL
<megamaced> oh
<foogy> good night!
<Zell_SF> I would, but they refuse to give me a direct link I can wget
<megamaced> What browser are you using?
<Zell_SF> Camino, Safari
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Zell_SF: Final question: which arch? i386?
<Zell_SF> Uh, how would I know that?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> PC or Mac box?
<Zell_SF> Pc
<PuMpErNiCkLe> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17/nvidia-glx_1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-10.1_i386.deb
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That's a direct link to the latest driver for Edgy.
<Zell_SF> which is rather outdated.
<cyros> xfce still giving me problems can i reinstall it?
<cyros> with apt-get?
<DanZ> how do I adjust the sound volume?
<grazie> DanZ: have you added the volume control to the panel?
<Hawxy> hey
<Hawxy> I was thinking about installing ubuntu on a 500mhz G3 iMac, would it be better to go with gnome or kfce?
<j1mc> Hawxy, you're in the xubuntu IRC channel.  :)  Would you consider installing xubuntu?  :-)
<j1mc> Xfce would be better on that machine than Gnome or KDE.
<j1mc> oh, sorry, you wrote Kfce . . .   I thought you typed KDE.
<j1mc> Xfce would run better on it than gnome.
<Hawxy> Thanks :)
<Hawxy> The only difference between xubuntu and ubuntu is the GUI right? I'm very new to Linux, I must admit
<Stormx2> Hey. How well would Xubuntu run on a pc with a 858MHz processor and 256mb of ram?
<somerville32> It would run well
<Hawxy> XFCE yes, sorry :)
<j1mc> Stormx2, I run Xubuntu on a PIII 800 w/ 256mb of RAM w/o any problems.  i know that somerville32 runs (or ran) his PC with less RAM w/o any problems either.  :)
<Stormx2> Goodo
<somerville32> Hawxy, *Xfce
<Stormx2> my younger brother is running win2000 and the moment and its causing him more trouble than its worth
<somerville32> hehe
<somerville32> Stormx2, You'd probably be able to run Ubuntu on a 800mgz w/ 256mb of ram but you'll find Xubuntu faster.
<Stormx2> I run ubuntu myself, but then again I have triple his ram and double his processor speed
<Hawxy> My G3 only has 256mb too
<Stormx2> the machine has been a gateway/firewall for about 10 years...
<cellofellow> what's up?
<rizzo> I want to set up a command-line xubuntu system to be a printer server
<rizzo> offhand I assume I want cups
<cellofellow> cups is the thing. You'll also want to enable the web-based cups configuration system.
<rizzo> and hpijs for hp-deskjet-5740?
<rizzo> so says http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_5740 anyway
<cellofellow> uhuh.
<cellofellow> hpijs drivers are installed default anyways I think.
<rizzo> these weren't
<cellofellow> oh, oh well then.
<rizzo> this is a command-line system though.  pretty barebones to start
<cellofellow> it's no pain to install, though.
<rizzo> anything special to enable web-cups-admin?
<cellofellow> um, it's there but read-only so I think you have to fuss about with permissions to get it so you can write to it.
<cellofellow> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<rizzo> thanks
<cellofellow> not sure how.
<rizzo> ok got to the web admin page, but when I go to "add printer", I get a 403
<rizzo> hm
<cellofellow> like I said, read-only
<RememberPOL> Is there a way to install build-essential without the CDROM?
<somerville32> Yup.
<somerville32> Just install from the internet repositories
<RememberPOL> how exactly.
<RememberPOL> `sudo apt-get install build-essential` prompts me to insert the CDROM
<RememberPOL> Okay i had to comment the cdrom line out of sources.list
<rizzo> I hosed something
<rizzo> Setting up cupsys (1.2.4-2ubuntu3) ...
<rizzo> chown: cannot access `/etc/cups/cupsd.conf': No such file or directory
<rizzo> I can't install cupsys now
<rizzo> nor can i install samba
<rizzo> wouldn't cupsys install that file?
<jt_a7x_3> Hi
<jt_a7x_3> I'm a current Ubuntu user, and I'm looking at some other distros of linux etc... I saw Xubuntu on the site, Is this really just a more minimal OS of ubunty?
<jt_a7x_3> ubuntu*
<rizzo> more or less
<rizzo> ubuntu with xfce instead of gnome
<rizzo> oh
* rizzo talks to himself
<rizzo> Is there a way to look up what package provides /etc/cups/cupsd.conf?
<cellofellow> I need a CD ripper that will actually write meta tags to ogg, Grip just isn't doing it.
<cellofellow> anybody know of one?
<bigfuzzyjesus> xfburn?
<cellofellow> for rip?
<bigfuzzyjesus> oh no
<bigfuzzyjesus> nvm
* mode/#xubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!*@88.232.*]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#xubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<cellofellow> (just so everybody knows, abcde, even though it isn't GUI, seems promising.
<cellofellow> )
<rizzo> cellofellow: I love abcde
<rizzo> puts everything together perfectly
<cellofellow> :)
<cellofellow> Grip just kept really messing up the ID3 tags when I'd encode as Ogg. I like having the CDDB actually work, instead of my having to do it manually.
<Cippy> are there any disadvantages of using Xubuntu as opposed to Ubuntu?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Cippy: It doesn't have all the features of Ubuntu; all the main things are there, but a lot of smaller things aren't.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> e.g: smb browsing, graphical menu editing, the desktop manager is kinda clunky... stuff like that.
<Cippy> ok
<Cippy> because i'm having problems getting my Ubuntu LiveCD to work
<Cippy> so I'm considering trying Xubuntu
<Cippy> (my machine is kinda old)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What kind of problems?  It could just be because of too little RAM.
<Cippy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352143
<Cippy> ^I explain it there
<cellofellow> the world seems to crawl when you're encoding a CD.
<cyberyak> is there a xubuntu mirror in North America?
<DarthLappy> All the mirrors are the same as for Ubuntu.
<maxamillion> cyberyak: you need an iso download mirror or just an apt source mirror?
<cyberyak> iso dl mirror
<maxamillion> cyberyak: which release?
<cyberyak> hrm.  xubuntu 6.10
<cyberyak> all the mirrors seem to be in Europe
<maxamillion> cyberyak: actually .. it looks like our North America mirror for 6.06 went down ... so no, we don't have any mirrors in NA
<maxamillion> :(
<cyberyak> k, thx.  Just making sure I hadn't overlooked something.
<maxamillion> nope ... sure didn't
<cyberyak> I get decent speed out of the second portugal link.
<cyberyak> the first portugal site seems to have a bad link for the "PC (Intel x86) alternate install CD"
<maxamillion> good news, where are you geographically located?
<maxamillion> ooo, i will look into that
<cyberyak> Houston, TX USA.
<cyberyak> trying to get around an ACPI issue.
<maxamillion> cyberyak: lol ... i am from there, just up the road at SHSU for college :)
<maxamillion> cyberyak: i lived right at 1960 and Jones
<cyberyak> good ol' Sam
<cyberyak> I'm down in the SW corner of 610
<cyberyak> Meyerland/Westbury area
<maxamillion> yeah ... its alright, there computer science program here is about average but there are a couple profs who are really good
<maxamillion> ohhh ok, i know that area (vaguely, but i have been there)
<cyberyak> I have a condo (well actually 2 at the moment) in the galleria.
<cyberyak> but I'm in a house down here.
<cyberyak> I'm not even completely certain it's ACPI, but I have seen similar issues with debian sarge a while back.
<cyberyak> the BIOS in the notebook isn't 100%ACPI compliant.
<cyberyak> but ACPI thinks it is.
<cyberyak> and then the unit overheats.
<maxamillion> hrmmm... ACPI seems to be the cause of problems
<cyberyak> and shuts down in a less than graceful manner.
<maxamillion> maybe apmd would be a better choice?
<maxamillion> !apmd
<ubotu> apmd: Utilities for Advanced Power Management (APM). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.2-7ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 57 kB, installed size 280 kB
<cyberyak> that's what I did in sarge
<maxamillion> ah ok
<cyberyak> but I have to get the alternate install cd.
<cyberyak> ubuntu-desktop has a dep on ACPI
<cyberyak> and acpi-support
<cyberyak> and one other package that escapes me.
<cyberyak> removing them seems to break stuff.
<cyberyak> and then I couldn't apt-get them back.
<cyberyak> there seems to be some kind of loop in the dependency, but I couldn't figure it out.
<cyberyak> apt-get -f didn't work
<cyberyak> --configure
<cyberyak> --reconfigure
<cyberyak> all seemed to error out.
<cyberyak> it was quite hosed.
<maxamillion> sudo aptitude -f upgrade
<cyberyak> I should have come in here before I reinstalled the machine
<cyberyak> I did.
<cyberyak> same results.
<maxamillion> that might help .... aptitude is normally better at fixing dependancy issues than apt-get
<maxamillion> oh ...
<maxamillion> hrmm
<cyberyak> at least I think I did.
<cyberyak> I screwed with dpkg as well
<maxamillion> cyberyak: its a little "un-debian" but you could install smart, smart is ... well smart and might be able to figure it out
<maxamillion> it really is the best package manager out there right now (i still prefer aptitude just because i am a debian faithful, but i must give credit where it is due)
<cyberyak> unfortunately, I blew the system away when I tried to install with acpi=off
<cyberyak> it still installs the packages.
<maxamillion> interesting
<cyberyak> it just turns it off at the kernel level.
<maxamillion> maybe just leave them in place, install apmd and just add acpi to the blacklist file
<cyberyak> there's a thought.
<cyberyak> blacklist them.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Does booting with the 'noacpi' option not work?
<cyberyak> noacpi doesn't seem to work, but the acpi=off does
<grazie> maxamillion: I need a little advice on bug report filing procedure
<cyberyak> If I turn it off at the kernal, then I lose the ability to poll the sensors to see how the system is functioning.
<cyberyak> kernel
<maxamillion> grazie: shoot
<grazie> maxamillion: found problems with update-manager & gnome-app-install with no bugs I can see on herd 3
<grazie> maxamillion: but they're both fixed with package updates, so don't bother filing a bug?
<maxamillion> grazie: yeah, i wouldn't ... if they fixed them then they are probably old bugs that just got fixed
<grazie> maxamillion: ok
<maxamillion> or could have just been part of the upstream devel cycle ... but either way i wouldn't bother because they would probably just say something like "fixed in upstream"
<grazie> maxamillion: I know asked about this before, but ubuntu, kubuntu & edubuntu ISOs all have a build IDs, but can't find anything for xubuntu
<maxamillion> grazie: not entirely sure about the build ID, i think its because we haven't officially released a Herd 3 image yet, there is just Herd 3 candidates atm
<maxamillion> i gotta run ... bbl
<satori> anyone know the Link to latest nightly for herd three feisty?
<grazie> satori: yep..just a sec
<grazie> satori: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ReportingResults
<satori> rad thanks.
<kyle_> Hiya people.
<kyle_> What's goin down?
<kyle_> Peoples?
<kyle_> Listen to me!
<kyle_> Now!
<kyle_> All hail king Kyle.
<kyle_> Shazam..
<kyle_> How did you like that entrance?
<TheSheep> kyle_: a little ungrammatical
<kyle_> Oh, whatever. You know you liked it.
<hyper_ch> hiho
* kalikiana yawns
* kalikiana wishes that more people on launchpad would translate his project
<DarthLappy> Your project?
<kalikiana> DarthLappy, catfish :)
<kalikiana> https://translations.launchpad.net/catfish/+translations
<DarthLappy> Fishcat
<DarthLappy> :D
<kalikiana> You don't by chance speake any non-English language?
<DarthLappy> I don't "speak" them, per se...
<TheSheep> kalikiana: Polish? :)
<kalikiana> TheSheep, if you want to do this I wouldn't mind :)
<kalikiana> My statistics say that I have two or three polish users.
<hyper_ch> what is that project?
<kalikiana> hyper_ch, http://software.twotoasts.de?page=catfish
<hyper_ch> is there some language file where just the translations can be entered?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you can do it on that page
<kalikiana> hyper_ch, I could give you a po file with strings if you don't like launchpad
<hyper_ch> well, you have already a german translation?
<kalikiana> yep, I'm German :P
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> and Swiss German Translation? ^^
<kalikiana> I don't know if there would be differences, I could give you the German po...
<hyper_ch> Schwyzerdtsch isch kompled andersch... sg bloss du hesch das no nie ghrt
<hyper_ch> ^^
<kalikiana|away> hyper_ch, http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/3511
<kalikiana|away> Pastebin doesn't seem to like umlauts or accents. :(
<hyper_ch> I don't think a swiss german translation would be necessary :)
<kalikiana|away> Don't they speak two or three languages where you live? *g
<hyper_ch> Hmmm, let me see
<hyper_ch> French
<hyper_ch> italian
<hyper_ch> Croatian
<kalikiana|away> French is half complete and I'm not fluent enough there...
<hyper_ch> Russsian
<kalikiana|away> And you speak all these? That might come in handy. :D
<hyper_ch> not fuent enough :)
<hyper_ch> fluent :)
<kalikiana|php> Anyone else willing to translate? :D
<kalikiana|php> I have many Russian referers, so that would be good to have.
<hyper_ch> how many chinese?
<kalikiana|php> can't say, only few I think
<kalikiana|php> But there are Japanese
<kalikiana|php> And I like Japanese :)
<kalikiana|php> TheSheep, Thank you for what you are currently doing :)
<TheSheep> kalikiana|php: btw, if you used dbus for communicating with tracker, the daemon would start automagically
<TheSheep> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. Weve recorded what happened, and well fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience. XD
<TheSheep> just my luck
<kalikiana|php> TheSheep, don't worry, I'll do dbus support some day in this year - and incidently for me it auto-starts without dbus
<kalikiana|php> launchpad likes to have random errors, just reload and it will probably work :P
<DarthLappy> Oh yay... I have a memory hog and a CPU hog...
* TheSheep hands DarthLappy a piggy bank hog
<DarthLappy> :O
<DarthLappy> Well the weird thing is that Gaim is the CPU hog...
<DarthLappy> Firefox is sorta normal as a memory eater.
<juliux> hi has somebody the xubuntu banner as svg file with the ubuntu title font?
<TheSheep> juliux: check the wiki
<juliux> TheSheep, there is nothing;)
<juliux> TheSheep, there is the xubuntu banner only as a png
<TheSheep> juliux: the font is the same as for ubuntu -- it's available on the ubuntu wiki pages
<TheSheep> juliux: the logo is available in several formats on the wiki too
<juliux> TheSheep, this i kow but i am asking for a ready banner
<TheSheep> juliux: ah, best contact the author then :)
<juliux> ok
<slow-motion> hallo
<Grey_Loki> 'lo
* Grey_Loki prods rikai__
<Grey_Loki> Connection trouble?
<lejocelyn> hi
<kalikiana|php> hi
<lejocelyn> I need to test my memory
<lejocelyn> I've installed memtest86+
<lejocelyn> but I don't know how touse it
<lejocelyn> and there is no man page
<lejocelyn> :(
<kalikiana|php> I think it's installed by default? It's in grub for me.
<lejocelyn> do I need to be in single user mode ?
<lejocelyn> ok, so I need to go in the grub command line ?
<lejocelyn> but there, there will be a man page ?
<kalikiana|php> Choose it on boot instead of the linux kernel.
<kalikiana|php> Isn't it in your bott menu?
<lejocelyn> it is
<lejocelyn> ok ok, I'll test
<kalikiana|php> Actually I never tried to start it, but doesn't running at from grub work?
<lejocelyn> I don't know
<kalikiana|php> s/at/it
<lejocelyn> but I don't think there are man page in the grub ...
<lejocelyn> and that's the problem
<lejocelyn> anyway, I'll see
<kalikiana|php> What about google? ;)
<lejocelyn> google doesn't work in grub ...
<lejocelyn> and I don't know exactly what I need to use properly grub
<lejocelyn> so I won't be able to remember everything I read on the Net
<kalikiana|php> Just google for some basic commands or tutorial on memtest and write it down.
<lejocelyn> yep
<kalikiana|php> Any way to get a 'run as superuser' menu for files in Thunar?
<kalikiana|php> Nevermind, 'gksudo %f' works.
<morphir> anyone upgraded their xubuntu to xfce4.4?
<kalikiana|php> morphir: me :)
<pillo> does it make sense to upgrade to 4.4 and what is the easy to do it on xubuntu6.06 ?
<kalikiana|php> pillo: Imho it makes sense to get xfce4.4 stable since the betas had many annoyances. I'd recommend using the graphical installer from xfce.org and installing to /usr/bin
<ssmith> Hey guys, I'm having trouble with font sizes in XFCE
<ssmith> on the panel and in thunar they stay really small, and I can't increase the size with the User Interface settings
<slow-motion> bye
<michaelpo> what is the name of the app in ubuntu6.06 to burn cd of downloaded iso?
<michaelpo> ok.. the howto say to right click and "writing image to disc", but i'm not sure if it can detect my writer... it keep on asking me to put in cd or cdrw... i have tried many different blank cds and cdrws already...
<TABASCO> hi all
<michaelpo> what do i do now... help...
<michaelpo> how do i check if ubuntu6.06 detected my cdwriter correctly or not?
<Stormx2> michaelpo: uhg... we don't know
<Stormx2> michaelpo: Chances are it has. You can use k3b to burn an ISO
<michaelpo> k3b is kde?
<apokryphos> a kde-based application, yes. But like all KDE applications, you can run it just fine in gnome/xfce
<heyyou> hey all
<heyyou> i couldnt find an option to download a livecd version of xubunutu... is there one?
<Pekke> i thought it's the same image where is the installing & live usage....
<Pekke> at least i had it that way.
<heyyou> oh okay
<heyyou> nice
<heyyou> another question...
<heyyou> can you save files using the livecd version?
<Pekke> i don't know about that.,,,,,...
<heyyou> oh okat
<heyyou> do you run xubuntu exclusively?
<Pekke> yes
<Pekke> i had windows xp and xubuntu before, but i got fed up with windows and removed it.
<heyyou> ah okay
<heyyou> im using a tweaked version of 2k3
<Pekke> yep
<Pekke> but this is my secondary computer, which i use most of my time when not doing something with Adobes software. I use windows still on my "work" computer, because i have not had a chance to test wine yet....
<heyyou> oh ok
<heyyou> hmm
<Pekke> and this is only 800 mhz, so i couldn't run that kind of software on this anyway, but i may install Kubuntu into the other computer, if i get convinced that photoshop, flash 8, illustrator and premiere work fine on Kubuntu... =)
<tictacaddict> can I mount the initrd image with loopback?
<BrendanM> Hey, for some reason occasionally when I reboot or return from hibernate, a bunch of my panel applets have dissapeared
<BrendanM> does anyone know why this might might be happening?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Buggy panels.  It's a fairly common issue.
<galorin> does the xubuntu installer pick up existing Linux RAID devices and LVM groups?
<TheSheep> galorin: I think it doesn't touch anything if you don't tell it explicitly
<galorin> ok, this'll be fun.  forced downgrade from 64 bit to 32 bit
<sfdsfds> hello
<sfdsfds> can anyone tell me where a usb disk will be located, on the filesystem, from the commandline?
<sfdsfds> it loads as sdg cut try as i might, i cannot find it
<sfdsfds> s/cut/but/g
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Did you mount it?
<galorin> sfdsfds, it/s /dev/hdg but needs mounting
<sfdsfds> thats just it - how is that done with *usb* stuff
<sfdsfds> no it appears as /dev/sdg
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The same way it's done with any disk.
<galorin> small screaming child affecgting reading and typing
<sfdsfds> but i look in fstab and it says that usb disks are taken care of by udev and are not there, when i try to mount it, it says its not in fstab
<sfdsfds> i know what ill try
<sfdsfds> 1 sec
<sfdsfds> brb
<sfdsfds> right
<sfdsfds> whats 0xb9 media type :)
<sfdsfds> ill prob find that in fdisk
<noname_> has anyone in here used e17?
<sfdsfds> brb (thanks btw)
<grazie> noname_: only with elive
<PuMpErNiCkLe> USB disks are recognized and dealt with by udev, yes.  They may be automounted at /media, depending on the udev rule that applies.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> noname_: Yeah, about two months ago.
<sfdsfds> folks, thanks, i was having a blonde moment
<xfrost> Hello folks, I got a question that respect to thunderbird and firefox, how can I enable the links I made click in thunderbird that opens a new tab in firefox?.
<grazie> PuMpErNiCkLe: e17 on ubuntu?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> grazie: No, Arch.
<grazie> PuMpErNiCkLe: packaged or from source?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Packaged, but it was the latest release anyway.
<noname_> Is e17 good? I mean like usefull or just for style?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's great, but it's really different.
<grazie> PuMpErNiCkLe: I may have a look at that. thanks
<grazie> noname_: I think it's great, but everyone knows it needs work
<noname_> grazie: ok. hm. I think I will stay with xfce for a while then
<Grey_Loki> Hmm
<Grey_Loki> Is there a WYSIWYG html editor for Xubuntu, similar to Dreamweaver?
<grazie> Grey_Loki: nearest thing is nvu
* Grey_Loki searches
<Grey_Loki> http://www.nvu.com/index.php ?
<grazie> Grey_Loki: the WYSIWYG is much better than Dreamweaver imo
<grazie> Grey_Loki: yes, but it's in the repos
<Grey_Loki> Super
<Grey_Loki> Thanks ;)
<grazie> np
<grazie> Grey_Loki: you'll want bluefish for php, etc
<Grey_Loki> PHwhatnow?
* Grey_Loki grins
<Grey_Loki> I can only do straight HTML coding
<Grey_Loki> Never got around to learning serverside scripting languages
<drew1313> hello all
<drew1313> I put xubuntu an an old celeron III W/128 RAM for my brother (he has brain damage) to see if he could learn computers/internet ... It wouldn't have been possable without xubuntu!
<foogy> hi there. i baked my own kernel, it boots fine, but i'm missing some modules from the linux-restricted-modules package (madwifi and nvidia). where should i start? old kernel is 2.6.17-10, the new is 2.6.17-14 (modules in /lib/modules/2.6.17.14-ubuntu1-uservcore).
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You built it yourself?
<foogy> the compiler did, if you mean that
<drew1313> This is probably obvious, but check multivers, and resticted repositories: I use sanaptic packege manager, but I am sure there is a way to get what you need using apt-get: but it is beond my knowlage as I am also new to xubuntu/ubuntu (I use ubunto on 3 of my pcs)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You'll need to build the modules, too.  The nvidia module you can get from nvidia.com, and madwifi is available from madwifi.org.
<Hawx> hey guys
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (They're not included in the main kernel source because of licencing.)
<foogy> this is what i want to avoid, PuMpErNiCkLe. i hoped that i could use kernel modules that match the kernel version. I tried compiling the madwifi module but it complained that it could not determine the kernel architecture.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Not likely to work; kernel modules should be built against the kernel they'll be working with.
<Hawx> I'm installing Xubuntu on my G3 iMac, and it's currently repartitioning the drive (HFS took up all the space before), this won't ruin my OSX installation will it?
<foogy> why don't you ask this question before?
<drew1313> if you told it to resize current patition.. than no it wont:)
<foogy> not that i know the answer, but if ruins your hfs partition, it's to late know anyway
<Hawx> foogy: it's no big deal either way, really
<noname_> okey guys. I have Xubuntu 6.10. How/where do I change opacity ant other cool stuff?
<Hawx> I wasn't using it at all before anyway
<Hawx> thanks drew :)
<foogy> Hawx: I'm really willing to compile new modules, but compiling madwifi fails, telling me that it cannot determine my kernel architecture.
<drew1313> first time i did that in win NTFS, I had to reinstall windows, because the installer had trouble resising... so a created a partition 1/2 the size of the drive, installed win (fat32, so i could write to it in linux) than installed ubuntu.. nice dule boot setup
<foogy> it complains about /usr/src/linux/.config, but I copied the .config file from my original xubuntu kernel.
<Hawx> foogy: I'm a complete newbie to Linux, this is the first time I'll have ever installed it. :)
<drew1313> once you get used to it you will LOVE it..
<Grey_Loki> noname_, opacity of what?
<noname_> windows and so. in screenshots from xfce-look.org they have opacity of their windows, menus and so on
<Hawx> I think it'll take a looong time to learn linux to a decent level :/
<drew1313> if it wasn't for xubuntu, and it's light windowing interface, i wouldn't be able to afford a pc for my brother
<foogy> drew: you need the very last version of xfce
<foogy> the one delivered with xubuntu does not include that feature yet
<foogy> you can download the graphical installer package from xfce.org. worked quite good for me
<Hawx> Is it possible to change from xfce to another gui after installing?
<Hawx> Just out of interest
<Grey_Loki> Hawx, yes, it is.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> foogy: The version in Xubuntu does support compositing.
<drew1313> Hawx: hit the forms, ubuntu.com (which has documentation for all ubuntu varents) and I baught a cople of good books) I use ubuntu, and on one pc I use KDE windowing: my brother uses xubuntu ... but I can do everything my stuff can do, but on older hardware
<PuMpErNiCkLe> drew1313: You'd need to enable compositing in window manager tweaks.
<foogy> PuMpErNiCkLe: there was no option to do so until i updated to the newest release.
<drew1313> yea, on this machine i can change "sessions" on log in, and chouse ether gnome, or KDE, so yes you can change..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> foogy: It's sometimes hidden, but it's still available.
<foogy> ok, however, it then was visible. but i disabled those effects again. nice to look at, but absolutely useless
<Hawx> Thanks
<Grey_Loki> foogy, so maybe i'm being really dense about this
<Grey_Loki> But how do I download said graphical installer?
<Grey_Loki> I'm using the sf.net mirror, and it's just giving me a list of files contained :S
<tecywiz121> hey, how would I make my computer start without gdm, and just go to xfce?
<Hawx> So does the gui run on top of linux in the same way Win 3.1 ran on top of DOS, or is it more intricate than that?
<Grey_Loki> Hawx, Linux runs as Kernel>X>Window manager
<Grey_Loki> (I think :P)
<Hawx> hmm
<drew1313> I used sanaptic package manager: xubuntu, kubuntu and ubuntu all use the same base code,
<Hawx> drew: they all just have different GUIs?
<drew1313> sanaptic will pick the required dependancies especially if you chouse a "metapackage"
<foogy> Grey_Loki: did you even have a look at the xfce.org download page?
<drew1313> Yes that's all!
<Grey_Loki> foogy, yes. I've just worked it out, though. I was under the impression that the term 'release' meant an all-encompassing file
<Grey_Loki> Rather than an area wherein the actual contents of the release (the binaries, etc) was contained.
<Hawx> okay
<kalikiana> drew1313, it's synaptic ;)
<drew1313> for KDE, look up metapackege  kdebase
<drew1313> yea I know I can't spell for @^:+
<kalikiana> incidently it's ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<drew1313> :-/
<drew1313> but: Gnome, and KDE require 256 megs to run properly
<Hawx> Are Gnome and KDE that much better than xfce?
<kalikiana> I do prefer XFCE - although RAM doesn't matter to me as I have plenty (1GB)
<foogy> me too
<drew1313> no, it is IMHO a matter of prefrence there are heated debates over which is "best" what is best is what you like best!
<kalikiana> Many people reduce xfce to a de for low ressource machines. That's why I mentioned my ram.
<drew1313> my prob with KDE is that it loks too much like an M$ .. oh  Im sorry didn't mean to use a bad word:-/
<foogy> omg, please stop that
<kalikiana> kde is *meant* to resemble windows in a certain way. but that's not why you should ditch it.
<noname> Do I need to have "Composition manager" if I want to be able to change the opacity of windows and menus?
<grazie> noname: i can help you turn on compositor (opacity), but it's a bit fiddly and it's busy in here right now
<drew1313> I descovered xfce when setting up a pc for my brother and tat is why (only 128 megs RAM), but after using it with him I must admit it is NICE!
<kalikiana> noname: you can use xfwm4's composition, beryl or compiz (so yes)
<noname> I dont have beryl or compiz. I want to use xfwm4's composition
<noname> http://www.os-works.com/documentation/xfce-installers/4.2.0/xfce-installer/#setting-up-gdm
<noname> I did find that site
<noname> If you built Xfce against Xorg 6.8.0 or above and selected the feature Composition manager during the installation, you can now go on and enable transparency and window shadows in Xfce.
<kalikiana> noname, if xgl or aiglx works for you, you can enable composition under 'window manager features' i think
<noname> exactly what is xgl?
<drew1313> well, I am not "ditching KDE" I boot into it for certen things, but I mostly use Gnome
<kalikiana> noname, for specific questions I'd recommend a visit at #ubuntu-xgl
<grazie> noname: you just have to do a few file edits (I wouldn't worry about xgl or aiglx for now)
<kalikiana> drew1313, if you like KDE and hate its visual appearance, you can change it ;)
<noname> okey. hm. could you help me to get composite in xfwm4 to work?
<noname> im a noob.. just so you know:P
<grazie> noname: what hardware you using?
<noname> hm... 1ghz processor. 768mb ram. 48mb shared graphic
<noname> its a laptop... siemens lifebook s6010
<drew1313> Yea, I played around with it I got it tweeked fairly well, I was mostly speaking in general.. It did somthing wierd earler: when I exited the GIMP it took my panals with it: had to restart session
<Hawx> Will Beryl work with xfce?
<grazie> noname: ok. it may slow you down a bit, so don't be disappointed
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Hawx: Yeah.
<Grey_Loki> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Hawx> Sweet
<grazie> noname: also I'm doing other stuff, so it'll take 15/20 minutes
<Hawx> I saw beryl on digg the other day, it looks cool as hell
<noname> I did install beryl for a few weeks ago and tried it. it didn't work perfect. but it was ok
<tecywiz121> how do you 'get rid of' gdm and have xfce start automatically
<Grey_Loki> What's the apt-get package name thingy for GTK?
<Commander-Crowe> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Grey_Loki> Or, how do I find it out?
<noname> grazie: ok i have time
<kalikiana> Beryl is way faster than xfwm's composition and it has very handy features apart from visual effects.
<drew1313> hemmm maybee that's why gimp took me panels
<kalikiana> But I heard X.org is being improved so that xfwm will be faster as well.
<kalikiana> tecywiz121, just uninstall gdm :)
<tecywiz121> kalikiana, would everything still work right?
<tecywiz121> kalikiana, beryl is the best thing I have had the pleasure of playing with for linux :D
<grazie> noname: add this http://pastebin.ca/339094 to the end of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kalikiana> tecywiz121, I think so as it worked for many people already - but no guarantee as always ;)
<tecywiz121> kalikiana, awesome, thanks.  if it doesn't work, would I still have a terminal?
<kalikiana> tecywiz121, I'd say if Beryl is the best linux thingy for you, you still need to get much more into linux ;)
<tecywiz121> kalikiana, lol, ok, it was the best to look at
<kalikiana> tecywiz121, you'll always have several virtual terminals, like even now
<noname> grazie: done
<tecywiz121> kalikiana, ok, thanks
<grazie> noname: in a terminal 'locate xfwm4.xml'
<kalikiana> tecywiz121, ctrl+alt+f1 and ctrl+alt+f7 to switch virtual terminals :)
<noname> grazie: /usr/share/xubuntu-default-settings/accessibility/xfce4/mcs_settings/xfwm4.xml
<drew1313> gotta go eat: thaks ll it has, as always, been fun
<Hawx> Any idea how long it should take to repartition 50 gig over to Xubuntu from HFS? I think it's been about an hour already
<tecywiz121> kalikiana, yep :)  Any idea on how to make either gdm/xdm see my home dir?
<tecywiz121> kalikiana, sorry, I forgot to mention its a FUSE filesystem, and any user other than mine can't open it.  root can't open it either :P
<grazie> noname: ok. copy that file to ~/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/
<kalikiana> tecywiz121, reconfigure fuse for the other users I'd say, no idea where you'd want to see a folder in your display manager
<tecywiz121> kalikiana, it sets the $HOME variable, and it it doesn't set it right, nothing works
<kalikiana> tecywiz121, so... a)change the location of home b)reconfigure fuse or c)set $HOME yourself...
<sdac221x_> when my battery goes low i get a loud annoying beep, which is particularly ear damaging when i have earphones connected.  how can i change this annoying sound ?  thanks
<sdac221x_> on edgy xubunu btw
<kalikiana> but that's only spontaneous, I didn't encounter such a problem until now
<noname> grazie: done
<sdac221x_> kalikiana:  you didnt encounter sound when battery is low ?
<tecywiz121> kalikiana, how could I reconfigure fuse?  All the users are members of the fuse group, and that's all I can think of
<grazie> noname: save anything important and restart X (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<kalikiana> sdac221x_, sry, didn't mean to address you
<sdac221x_> oh its ok.
<kalikiana> tecywiz121, I am starting fuse on startup as myself == the logged in user; I'm no expert, though
<sdac221x_> can i install the kde preferences manager (i can't remember its actual name) on xubuntu ? is it safe ?
<kalikiana> sdac221x_, some people report weird behaviour in certain circumstances; theoretically yes
<tecywiz121> kalikiana, I think a better idea would have been to mount /home/tecywiz121 on fuse instead of the entire home dir
<noname> grazie: restartet it
<noname> restarted*
<kalikiana> tecywiz121, Actually that's what I'm doing (although it's in /mnt)
<sdac221x_> ok another question:   sometimes the panel which contains systray  and is set on "autohide" refuses to autohide ... is this an xfce issue or could it be some of my settings
<grazie> noname: good. Launch Appplication > Settings > W M Tweaks
<noname> grazie: yep
<tecywiz121> kalikiana, so how would I set up fuse so that any user can access a mounted folder, because right now it ignores permissions, and only lets the user that mounted it access it
<kalikiana> tecywiz121, as I said I'm mounting it as the current user, so no idea really
<grazie> noname: just disable and then re-enable something and close
<kalikiana> tecywiz121, you might try to modify the access rights for that folder(?)
<tecywiz121> kalikiana, with chmod?
<noname> grazie: hm okey..
<kalikiana> tecywiz121, that or Thunar ;)
<tecywiz121> kalikiana, ok lol
<grazie> noname: should now have ~/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/wmtweaks.xml.
<tecywiz121> kalikiana, lol, the owner is some randomly long number :P
<noname> grazie: yes I do
<grazie> noname: edit to this... UseCompositing" type="int" value="1"
<noname> grazie: done
<grazie> noname: delete ~/.cache/xfce4/desktop/
<ChickenGirl> since I installed Edgy, I don't get an icon in my system tray when there are updates available anymore
<ChickenGirl> anyone know how to get that back?
<noname> grazie: ok
<noname> grazie: its deleted
<grazie> noname: reboot and it should be ready to play with using  Applications > Settings > W M Tweaks
<noname> grazie: reboot the computer or just X?
<Commander-Crowe> ah
<Commander-Crowe> I finally got iptables configured
<grazie> noname: reboot to clear cache
<noname> grazie: ok. thanks! I will be back again when I have more problems :p thank you :)
<ChickenGirl> hmm, is "apt-watch" what I'm looking for?
<grazie> ChickenGirl: you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ChickenGirl> xubuntu
<grazie> don't think apt-watch is installed by default on xubuntu
<ChickenGirl> ah, "update-notifier"? "Daemon which notifies about package updates
<ChickenGirl> Puts an icon in the user's notification area when package updates are
<ChickenGirl> available."
<kalikiana> apt-watch requires gnome, that's why it's not in xubuntu
<kalikiana> but someone said he's changing the dependencies
<kalikiana> so it'll be in feisty I hope
<grazie> kalikiana: i hope not :)
<ChickenGirl> did I have it before because I had gnome before?
<ChickenGirl> I'm straight-up xubuntu now
<kalikiana> grazie: why not??
<grazie> ChickenGirl: if it was a clean install you must have added it somehow
<ChickenGirl> I had ubuntu before and then added xubuntu
<grazie> kalikiana: more background ticks, etc
<ChickenGirl> for edgy I replaced it with a clean xubuntu install
<ChickenGirl> ubuntu is supposed to have the notification icon, right? I wasn't imagining that?
<ChickenGirl> and then when I installed xubuntu it carried over or something
<Commander-Crowe> Nice, we finally have a girl in hee
<Commander-Crowe> here
<kalikiana> grazie: I guess it should be quite handy, no idea how good it performs
<ChickenGirl> yay, I'm a token O.o
<foogy> yez, yez, yez!!
<ChickenGirl> greetings foogy
<kalikiana> ChickenGirl, Maybe you still have some gnome libraries?
<foogy> hi
<grazie> ChickenGirl: not the best person to ask. fairly new to all *ubuntus
<Commander-Crowe> ChickenGirl I'm sure there's something other then sudp apt-get update
<ChickenGirl> I had been getting my updates by manually starting update manager, but I'm not good about remembering to do that very often
<ChickenGirl> greetings azathoth
<Commander-Crowe> ChickenGirl but didn't you say you did a clean installation of Xubuntu? Then there should be no gnome
<azathoth> ahoy hoy
<ChickenGirl> right, I had gnome before, now I don't
<azathoth> how can i enable dragging on my xfce desktop?
<kalikiana> ChickenGirl, do `apt-cache search gnome` and check if there is still some gnome ;)
<foogy> now my kernel features setting cpu core voltage  :-)
<azathoth> it's really annoying not being able to drag to select my icons as in every other wm
<ChickenGirl> kalikiana: when edgy came out I reformatted
<foogy> ackn, azathoth. that would be nice
<kalikiana> ChickenGirl, ah, ok :)
<ChickenGirl> I'm not trying to get rid of the update notification, I didn't have it anymore and was trying to get it back :p
<Commander-Crowe> azathoth thats a Xfce thing, and i don't think they allow it yet
<azathoth> it seems counter-intuitive and just plain barmy
<azathoth> having to ctrl+click everything i want grouped...
<kalikiana> azathoth, xfce's desktop will be recoded in the future, for now you'll have to wait
<Commander-Crowe> azathoth its resources dependant to have drag and drop, believe it or not
<azathoth> xfce seems to be really lagging behind in the drag+drop stakes... thunar for example can't stand people dragging things around
<azathoth> really? but thats crazy
<ChickenGirl> I've never had a problem with dragging things in thunar
<azathoth> surely it can be optional
<foogy> azathoth: use thunar instead
<Hawx> What filesystem should I used for this new Xubuntu partition? It looks like it's defaulting to ext3
<Commander-Crowe> use ext3 unless you have a HDD thats 4+ years old
<azathoth> it'd be nicer if you could properly specify where things will go on the xfce-panel
<foogy> anyone using gaim? how can i disable these "Global" and "SpamScanner" windows when connecting to IRC?
<kalikiana> Hawx, ext3 is good :)
<Commander-Crowe> then I'd use reiserFS or EXT2
<azathoth> instead of having to add and mess with those seperators and stuff
<Hawx> Crowe: It's 120gb 7200rpm
<azathoth> absolute positioning on the panel would be heaven sent methinks...
<ChickenGirl> ah, there's my icon :)
<Commander-Crowe> Hawx you'll be fine
<Hawx> Thanks :)
<Hawx> oh no, this isn't good
<cyberyak> foogy, I don't know, I prefer xchat for IRC
<Hawx> I've gone to System and Install, and it's come up witha a 'Missing command to run.' error
<Hawx> Scratch that, I overlooked the shortcut on the desktop. :P
<foogy> btw: is there any kind of transparent file compression in linux comparable to ntfs?
<Hawx> "No NewWorld boot partition was found, the yaboot boot loader requires an Apple_Bootstrap partition"...
<Commander-Crowe> Hawx your on a PPC?
<Hawx> Yeah
<Hawx> G3 iMac
<Hawx> Should I have used HFS instead?
<Commander-Crowe> Not sure
<Hawx> :/
<Commander-Crowe> but you must've used a PC boot loader
<Hawx> Well I burned the ISO onto CD using Nero in Windows
<Hawx> But it booted in the Mac so I presumed that was alright
<Hawx> ...
<grazie> Hawx: i use ppc, what's the problem
<Hawx> grazie: It won't let me install Xubuntu on this new ext3 partition I've made
<grazie> Hawx: what will not let you?
<Hawx> The Xubuntu installer
<grazie> Hawx: using live cd? if so how much memory on the machine?
<Hawx> Message: "Filesystems used by the system (/, /boot, /usr, /var) must be reformattedfor use by this installer"
<Hawx> "No NewWorld boot partition was found, the yaboot boot loader requires an Apple_Bootstrap partition"...
<Hawx> It's 256mb
<grazie> Hawx: you should be fine. What where you doing prior to getting those messages
<Hawx> Repartitioning the drive, before I just had one big HFS partition for OSX
<Hawx> I've now made a 39gb ext3 partition
<Hawx> "/dev/hda2"
<grazie> so you compressed the original hfs partition and and made a new ext3
<grazie> Hawx: ?
<Hawx> Yeah
<Hawx> The original HFS is now 60gb
<Hawx> (/dev/hda3 if that means anything)
<grazie> you need a swap partition. did you create one?
<Hawx> No, what's a swap partition?
<grazie> I'd recommend letting the install create the partitions for you.
<grazie> delete the new ext3 partition and leave as free space
<Hawx> On the 'prepare disk space' step it only offers me 'Erase entire disk', 'use the largest continous free space' or 'Manually edit partition table'
<Hawx> I was doing the last one as I'd rather not risk losing the OSX if I can avoid it
<grazie> the installer will then make a swap and a root partition for xubuntu for you
<grazie> grazie: i.e. 'use the largest continous free space'
<grazie> Hawx: most savy linux users create a separate /home partition too, but I may be confusing you
<Hawx> okay, so do I need to delete that ext3 partition before doing that?
<_max_> i have a pair of headphones plugged into the speaker/headphone-out on my motherboard, alsamixer is set to max, vlc is set to max, but still audio is barely hearable =/ any ideas?
<grazie> Hawx: I would
<Hawx> okay
<Hawx> Are there any real benefits in putting /home in a separate partition? This is my first time using Linux so I'd like to cut down on the unnecessaries
<_max_> Hawx: its an easy way of limiting your users to a certain ammount of the systems storage.
<_max_> if its a singleuser system theres slim to none reason for doing htat.
<Hawx> It's just going to be used by me
<flashxfusion> hey can any of you guys help me with a small problem
<flashxfusion> i installed the latest xubuntu (6.10) using the alternate cd and i cant login
<flashxfusion> i picked my username and password during the install
<flashxfusion> and wen i try to login it gets to the desktop
<flashxfusion> then it goes back to the login screen
<Hawx> Thanks grazie, looks like it's going to install now :)
<grazie> if you think you may want to re-install new distros a lot it's a very good idea to have a separate /home. it keep the data separate. The installer might give you the option - I can't remember
<grazie> Hawx: worry about users and resources later
<Hawx> Unless there's any particular reason to upgrade from 6.10 then I'll stick with this for some time, I think
<grazie> Hawx: if you're using 39M for xubuntu 5M for / should be plenty
<Hawx> I need to learn how to use Linux a lot better before I do anything too complicated
<cyberyak> I am starting to think that acpi should not be connected to xubuntu-dexktop as a dep.
<cyberyak> *xubuntu-desktop
<grazie> Hawx: I meant 39G and 5G of course
<Hawx> Sure :)
<Hawx> It's not given me any options yet, we'll see what happens
<Hawx> What PPC system are you using grazie?
<grazie> Hawx: I've got a G4 1.25Hz and a G3 B&W 350Mz (someone else has right now)
<Hawx> Nie
<Hawx> Nice
<cyberyak> wow, I'm confused.  I just removed acpid acpi-support xubuntu-desktop power-management
<cyberyak> first booted with acpi=off
<cyberyak> then removed.
<cyberyak> upon reboot without acpi=off on the command line, I do not have apmd running (which it was before), nor do I have acpid running (which I expected as I removed it).
<cyberyak> but the fan is under the control of something.
<cyberyak> so the kernel acpi routines are handling this.
<cyberyak> actually that last line was a question.
<Hawx> You lost me after 'wow'.
<cyberyak> heheheh.
<Hawx> :)
<cyberyak> glad I'm not the only one lost.
<cyberyak> I want/NEED apm instead of acpi
<cyberyak> I'll screw with this some more
<Hawx> Will it be possible for Xubuntu to read my HFS partition? All my MP3s are stored on there
<cyberyak> ok, how hosed will I be for removing xubuntu-desktop for updating purposes?
<grazie> Hawx: yes fine, you can even write if journaling is turned off, but wouldn't advise it
<Hawx> nice :)
<inimesekene> hello, does edgy xubuntu have the composite extension on by default?
<Hawx> Well it's finished installing so I ejected the disc and pressed Restart Now, and nothing's happened :P
<grazie> inimesekene: supports it, but it's not turn on probably by default
<inimesekene> ok, but how do you change resolution in it?
<grazie> Hawx: you may need to use the power switch
<Hawx> Yeah it's stopped working entirely now :P
<grazie> inimesekene: Applications > Settings > Display Settings
<grazie> Hawx: nothing works?
<Hawx> I've turned it off and on again, here we go
<Hawx> The mouse pointer was moving but nothing else :P
<inimesekene> grazie, but how about refresh rate
<grazie> inimesekene: any reason you need to change it?
<inimesekene> yeah, it's a crt and too low refresh rate hurts eyes
<inimesekene> can't go up from 74 hz but using 85 hz on gnome
<grazie> inimesekene: there's any tool you can run...the name escapes me....anyone else remind me?
<Hawx> Thanks for the help, it's up and running :)
<grazie> Hawx: great. have fun
#xubuntu 2007-02-04
<pppoe_dude> hi should 128 mb ram be sufficient for smooth running of xubuntu on a g3 500ghz?
<kalikiana> probably yes
<Commander-Crowe> might
<kalikiana> of course it depends on applications
<pppoe_dude> mm
<pppoe_dude> ya
<pppoe_dude> but, how much does the desktop use on idle?
<pppoe_dude> approx
<Commander-Crowe> mine uses 26
<Commander-Crowe> :)
<Commander-Crowe> 26 Megs
<Hawx> I just installed xubuntu on my 500mhz g3 with 256mb, seems good so far
<somerville32> 333mhz w/ 256mb here
<somerville32> Used to have 128mb
<gunny01> what is the apache2 htdocs/www directory?
<aboutblank> I can't run Katapult on my xubuntu installation. When I hit alt-space it brings up a context menu. Any ideas?
<somerville32> aboutblank, Applications > Settings > Window Manager Settings > Keyboard
<aboutblank> when I do that, I get "these settings cannot work with your current window manager"
<aboutblank> says that whether i'm running xfce4 or Beryl
<aboutblank> xfwm4***
<mooniker> Hello! Does anyone know how to do a sever/xubuntu install with a desktop ISO? Do I have to specifically download the server or xubuntu ISO?
<flashxfusion> can someone help with a problem
<crimsun> mooniker: download the server iso.
<mooniker> Thanks, crimsun.
<mooniker> I think I'll try the minimalCD.
<flashxfusion> i have a problem logging into xubuntu. can anyone help me with it
<Otherworldly> is xubuntu recommended for low system specs? (733Mhz, 256MB SDRAM)
<mooniker> Yeah, those would work with xubuntu.
<mooniker> flash, are you an experienced Unix/Linux user?
<flashxfusion> no this is my 1st tiem
<mooniker> Oh, and your starting with xubuntu?
<flashxfusion> is that bad?
<flashxfusion> i read on some forums
<flashxfusion> and they said xubuntu is good fo beginners
<mooniker> Do you have an old/slow computer?
<flashxfusion> athlon classic 500 mhz 128 mb sdram
<mooniker> If your computer can handle regular Ubuntu, I'd suggest starting with that. However, I haven't used xubuntu in maybe two years, so maybe it's changed since then.
<mooniker> Oh, yeah, you definitely have to go with xubuntu.
<mooniker> I'm actually installing it right now on a similar system.
<flashxfusion> i login for like 2 seconds and it just kicks me back out to the login screen
<flashxfusion> i dont kno what is going on
<mooniker> Did you install it with the alt CD?
<flashxfusion> ya i used the alternate cd using command line install
<mooniker> so you did like apt-get xubuntu or something like that?
<flashxfusion> i did like sudo apt update then upgrade then install xubuntu-desktop
<mooniker> yeah.
<mooniker> so then when you boot up, it gives you a login screen and you login and then after a few second it kicks youback to the login?
<flashxfusion> yea
<mooniker> does it show you anything?
<mooniker> does it click or look like it's trying to get in and then gives up?
<flashxfusion> it shows me the desktop
<flashxfusion> then i go back to the login screen
<mooniker> that sounds kinda familiar actually.
<mooniker> have you searched the forum?
<flashxfusion> ive been googling but i coudlnt find anything
<mooniker> Like I said, I haven't used/installed xubuntu in two years, so maybe I'm about to face what you in a couple hours or so. It does sound familiar.
<flashxfusion> ok ill check out the forums and see if i can find anything there
<flashxfusion> thanks for the help
<mooniker> Sorry I'm not much any.
<mooniker> Good luck.
<flashxfusion> thanks
<j1mc> hey, all.  is there a program that's equivalent to something like MS Paint?
<j1mc> :)
<Commander-Crowe> !gimp | j1mc
<ubotu> j1mc: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<j1mc> thank you . . . i know about gimp, though.  i just want something really simple.
<Commander-Crowe> oh...
<Commander-Crowe> !tuxpaint
<ubotu> tuxpaint: A paint program for young children. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.15b-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 112 kB, installed size 328 kB
<Commander-Crowe> haha
<j1mc> heh . . . thanks, Commander-Crowe.  I'll have to check that out.  :)
<j1mc> looks like i'm installing that is part of edubuntu.  sweet.  :)
<j1mc> installing something . . .   :)
<Commander-Crowe> hehe
<Commander-Crowe> I'm gonna try that out sooner or later
<spasticteapot> Does anyone here knowof an Xubuntu-compatible Wifi manager that works?
<Commander-Crowe> airsnort
<spasticteapot> It's really bleeping annoying to have to use iwconfig all the time.
<bur[n] er> spasticteapot, xterm & iwconfig :)
<Commander-Crowe> na j/k j/k
<spasticteapot> Hmm...I'll check it out.
<spasticteapot> Oh..never mind.
<Commander-Crowe> haha
<bur[n] er> spasticteapot, check out wifi radar?
<Commander-Crowe> you can still check it out
<Commander-Crowe> its pretty cool
<spasticteapot> I'm trying to set it up so it uses a specific IP address for ONE ESSID.
<Commander-Crowe> you might like it
<spasticteapot> If it can't use it, it should use DHCP instead.
<Commander-Crowe> yeah
<spasticteapot> It's bleeping annoying.
<Commander-Crowe> I did all that with the normal networking manager that came with Xubuntu
<spasticteapot> Won't work well.
<bur[n] er> spasticteapot, this isn't your solution... but have you tried just using mac ip reservation on the router?
<spasticteapot> Nope.
<bur[n] er> can your router do it?
<bur[n] er> my netgear can i know
<bur[n] er> when at home, my laptop is static so i can port map and such... but when i'm out and about... i'm dhcp
<cellofellow> hello
<firefish> hi
<somerville32> hi
<JerryNS> Excuse me, I'm attempting to install Xubuntu, using Smart Boot Manager and the latest Xubuntu release burnt to a CD.  When I attempt to run the CD through SBM, I get an error "0x0C".  Has this happened to any of you before?  How did you solve the problem?
<firefish> why use SBM
<JerryNS> My computer wouldn't recognize the CD when attempting to use it alone.
<firefish> sorry i've never met this problem before :(
<JerryNS> Thank you anyway.
<Jester45> hello
<aboutblank> Hi.
<aboutblank> JerryNS: did you change your boot priority in BIOS?
<JerryNS> Using SBM?
<firefish> no
<JerryNS> Oh, sorry, I mis-read.
<JerryNS> Yes, I changed it to CD-ROM.
<firefish> and still u cant boot from CD-ROM?
<JerryNS> Correct, one moment and I'll tell you exactly what it says.
<JerryNS> It says "Invalid Boot Diskette (new line) Insert BOOT diskette in A:"
<JerryNS> I don't know why it's looking in A.
<firefish> maybe u have set first boot to floopy dist
<JerryNS> It says "1st Boot Device [ATAPI CDROM] "
<firefish> or there's something wrong with your CD,it's not a bootable CD
<bigfuzzyjesus> JerryNS, did you burn iso correctly
<JerryNS> Yes, as best I could.  I didn't extract, and set it to Test first.
<JerryNS> I had to use a different program than suggested, because at first the disk just burnt a fragment, finished, and ruined my CD.  But the second burning program seemed to work correctly.
<bigfuzzyjesus> JerryNS, what did you burn it with?
<JerryNS> I'll have to search for the name, sorry, one moment please.
<JerryNS> ImgBurn is the program I used second.
<bigfuzzyjesus> JerryNS, oh
<bigfuzzyjesus> here lemme look up a tutorial real quick
<bigfuzzyjesus> its what i use and works quite well
<JerryNS> Thank you,
<bigfuzzyjesus> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso
<bigfuzzyjesus> JerryNS,
<JerryNS> bigfuzzyjesus, Thank you!  I'll try doing what the page says now.
<bigfuzzyjesus> JerryNS, np
<bigfuzzyjesus> JerryNS, tell me how it works out
<JerryNS> Woops, I closed the top to my notebook and it exited me.  I'm not yet accustomed to using this one.
<chris_> i need some help installing a driver for my modem
<chris_> anyone here
<crimsun> wow
<crimsun> a whole...3 minutes.
<crimsun> that guy just doesn't get it.
<bigfuzzyjesus> crimsun, who
<crimsun> chris_ [n=chris@tcd110.ras.itlnet.net] 
<bigfuzzyjesus> crimsun, oh
<crimsun> it's not as if we're all sitting around on a Saturday night waiting for him to appear.
<ChickenGirl> *gasp* you mean we're not ??
<crimsun> ok, maybe _I_ am, but I can't speak for y'all
<ChickenGirl> greetings priit_
<stinkythe1> ok, n00b question coming up
<stinkythe1> i just installed xubuntu, and rebooted, and now i'm sitting at a terminal
<stinkythe1> how do i get xfce to come up?
<stinkythe1> anyone?
<crimsun> how did you install Xubuntu?
<crimsun> which version did you install?
<stinkythe1> lemme check
<stinkythe1> i got 6.10 edgy eft
<stinkythe1> the alternate install cd
<crimsun> ok, log in at the terminal
<stinkythe1> i did
<crimsun> check if gdm is running
<stinkythe1> how
<crimsun> pidof gdm
<stinkythe1> well, that really didn't do anything
<firefish> ps aux | grep gdm
<crimsun> if it didn't return anything, then it's not running
<stinkythe1> i got something
<somerville32> does it say "grep gdm" ? :P
<stinkythe1> at the end of that line
<firefish> only return one line?
<stinkythe1> its got like 1000    6627    0.0    0.3    3000    820    tty1    S+    23:42    0:00   grep gdm
<stinkythe1> yep
<stinkythe1> 820
<firefish> then ur gdm is not running
<stinkythe1> oh
<crimsun> not that I said that before or anything.
<firefish> try  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<stinkythe1> sweeeeet
<stinkythe1> awesome
<stinkythe1> thanks man
<firefish> my pleasure:)
<cyberyak> I'm back.  trying to have my cake and eat it too.
<cyberyak> I am trying to run apmd *AND* installing xubuntu-destop
<cyberyak> only with a k
<cyberyak> I have now made a blank package with equivs that "Provides: acpi, acpid, acpi-support" (I have also broken those out into 3 separate packages)
<cyberyak> upon using apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, it still wants to install acpi
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It shouldn't be too difficult - boot with apm=on and noacpi, and you should have apmd instead of acpi.
<cyberyak> noacpi flag doesn't seem to work, but acpi=off does.
<cyberyak> I didn't add the apm=on
<cyberyak> i just installed apmd and it started
<cyberyak> moment of truth, the reboot.
<cyberyak> no dice
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Error message?
<cyberyak> actually, I guess at this point I can just let it install the acpi packages.
<cyberyak> it won't be able to use them
<cyberyak> but that is my annoyance. xubuntu-desktop requires acpid and acpi-support as packages.
<cyberyak> I think I'm too tired at this point to think clearly about what I was initially trying to accomplish beyond using apm instead of acpi.
<cyberyak> thanks PuMpErNiCkLe!
<cyberyak> I will have to rethink what my next step is.
<cyberyak> the main benefit of xubuntu-desktop is if I do a dist-upgrade with apt, correct?
<cyberyak> so when I go from edgy to feisty, it will handle the deps.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yeah.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> 'xubuntu-desktop' as a package exists only because of its dependencies.
<cyberyak> so, if I install only the packages I need, I may run into problems at some point upgrading.
<cyberyak> right a meta package
<cyberyak> actually, the line before last was more of a question.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> For distribution upgrades, yes.
<cyberyak> so I will have to decide if that matters.
<cyberyak> could I not just change my apt sources and update?
<cyberyak> how high is the probability that I would hose something or be hosed?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Change your sources in what way?
<delaney> hey gang
<cyberyak> once feisty is stable, switching my apt sources to the feisty structure.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Depends how much you've changed your system, I guess.  The meta-package ensures that e.g; all package transitions (not just version upgrades, but replacements as well) occur properly.
<delaney> Hi, I just installed xubuntu from the feisty latest daily and was wondering how i get my icons like the trash back on my desktop?
<delaney> it shows launchers and such but the filesystem home and trash are missing
<cyberyak> hrm.
<cyberyak> I could see this breaking a bunch of stuff later.
<Commander-Crowe> hrm
<delaney> the icons?
<cyberyak> no, the stuff I have been screwing with.
<delaney> ah ok
<xeno_> hello
<Commander-Crowe> hello
<hyper_ch> hello
<josys36> Yo, who's here?
<noname> i am
<josys36> Have you tried Beryl in xubuntu?
<noname> no but in ubuntu
<noname> :p
<josys36> love it just about as much in xubuntu as ubuntu.
<noname> ok. i haven't used it very much. it doesn't run so very good at my computer
<josys36> It handles my intel graphics well.
<josys36> I was kinda surprised.
<josys36> People really do get a kick out of the effects.
<noname> yeah:p
<noname> do you know which loging manager there is in xubuntu?
<josys36> loging manager?
<noname> or what it is called
<noname> the thing that handles the login
<noname> i want to change the theme of it
<josys36> gdm
<noname> thanks
<josys36> I believe. The same as in Ubuntu.
<josys36> ah
<josys36> I think the command is gdm-setup
<josys36> you need to run that using sudo.
<noname> it doesn't wirk
<noname> work*
<josys36> or gdm-config
<josys36> can't remember which command it is, and I am running windows right now
<noname> aha okey
<noname> thanks anayway
<josys36> gdmsetup
<josys36> just started up my Ubuntu laptop
<noname> :)
<josys36> Did that work?
<josys36> For the most part I bounce back and forth between XFCE and Gnome.
<josys36> Can't decide which I want to use.
<noname> yep it did work :)
<josys36> cool
<noname> where is all the themes located?
<josys36> now that I don't know.
<noname> found them
<josys36> where are they?
<noname> /usr/share/gdm/themes/
<josys36> ah OK
<noname> now I have many new themes :)(
<noname> :)
<noname> g2g. bye
<gordonjcp> hi
<gordonjcp> has anyone got any words of wisdom on getting nvidia-glx working in Xubuntu 6.10
<gordonjcp> ?
<TheSheep> gordonjcp: just install nvidia-glx, make sure the restricted modules are for the kernel you use, and replace "nv" with "nvidia" in xorg.conf
<gordonjcp> TheSheep: yes, doesn't work
<gordonjcp> 2 tics and I'll get you the incredibly helpful error message
<gordonjcp> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver!
<gordonjcp> ^ that's it
<TheSheep> gordonjcp: check dmesg
<gordonjcp> nothing more about it in Xorg.0.log
<gordonjcp> nothing at all about it in dmesg
<TheSheep> gordonjcp: make sure the uname -a shows the same kernel version as the linux-restricted-modules you have installed
<TheSheep> gordonjcp: also, for some older nvidia cards, you must use nvidia-legacy drivers, as nvidia dropped support for them
<gordonjcp> seems so
<gordonjcp> It's a geforce 4, it *should* be supported
<gordonjcp> is there a list, or some way to get the driver to tell me what's supported?
<hyper_ch> !nvidia | gordonjcp
<ubotu> gordonjcp: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gordonjcp> hyper_ch: been there, done that, had it working before *many many times*
<gordonjcp> hyper_ch: it doesn't work, and doesn't produce a helpful error message
<gordonjcp> oh hang on, it's different this time
<gordonjcp> when I do sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<gordonjcp> I get "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<gordonjcp> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<hyper_ch> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules`uname -a`
<hyper_ch> ups
<hyper_ch> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -a`
<gordonjcp> done that
<gordonjcp> doesn't work
* gordonjcp is starting to wonder if this graphics card is knackered
<gordonjcp> odd that it was working perfectly before though
<slow-motion> hallo
<Grey_Loki> Anyone here use the 'unrar' command line program?
<Grey_Loki> Nope, nevermind. I was being t3h st00pidz.
* Grey_Loki headdesks
<blizz> is it possible to enable the logitech wireless keyboard encryption in linux?
<agrei1> hi
<pk_butu> I have soundcard CMI8738 but not detected in Xubuntu 6.10... I am a newbie...
<Grey_Loki> pk_butu, is it a PCI-based card?
<Grey_Loki> Or is it onboard?
<pk_butu> yah
<Grey_Loki> ...
<Grey_Loki> Is it PCI based, or onboard?
<pk_butu> PCI based card.....
* Grey_Loki grins, and nods
<Grey_Loki> Just done a quick google, turned up this - http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=651
<Grey_Loki> Have you tried installing the ALSA drivers?
<pk_butu> not yet...
<Grey_Loki> They seem to be the best ones for it
<Grey_Loki> ALSA, or OSS.
<Grey_Loki> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pk_butu> okay let me check
<Grey_Loki> I'm not actually that sure about how to go about installing ALSA. I think it's in one of the apt repositories, but someone else would have to help you with that
* Grey_Loki departs to do something ^.^
<Grey_Loki> Hope you get it fixed - shouldn't be too difficult to install ALSA
<pk_butu> okay...but can you tell me how to ensure whther ALSA is already selected or  not..
<pk_butu> is in mixer setting??
<pk_butu> I think alsa is installed in my PC
<pk_butu> in synaptic package manager.... alsa-base...and alsa-utils backage is installed...
<pk_butu> should I install some other package
<pk_butu> anybody has any idea how to debugg my sound card problem?
<noname> the clock on the computer is in am/pm. how do I change it to a 24 hours watch?
<TheSheep> noname: right click on it and select 'preferences'
<TheSheep> noname: sorry, 'properties'
<noname> and then?:S
<TheSheep> then check the 'use 24-hour clock' checkbox
<noname> I don't have that option:S
<noname> I use the orage clock
<TheSheep> noname: why didn't you say that?
<TheSheep> noname: put %H:%M into the box
<noname> oh okey. thanks:)
<blizz> is there a way to activate that encryption feature for wireless logitech keyboards?
<grazie> pk_butu: Have you tried following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting. I wouldn't recommend going ALSA driver Compilation just yet though
<grazie> TheSheep: who would know about ISO integrity on herd 3 images?
<pk_butu> yah I am trying these...but not seemed to be working..
<TheSheep> grazie: no idea
<grazie> TheSheep: do you know who might have an idea ;)?
<blizz> i bet this "encryption" is defeatable with a single TI calculator ;-)
<grazie> pk_butu: have you ever had sound working?
<pk_butu> yup.... in other distro..it is working fine..
<pk_butu> actually I guess my xubuntu box..is trying to get the default..from onboard...not from PCI
<pk_butu> but then I disable from the BIOS ..still it is showng problem..
<grazie> pk_butu: what does 'lspci | grep audio' give you?
<pk_butu> nothing :-(
<pk_butu> in mixer..... I got device MPU-401 U
<pk_butu> UART
<pk_butu> but no useful control under it..
<grazie> pk_butu: what distro works?
<pk_butu> knoppix...mandriva..
<pk_butu> using ALSA driver I think..
<pk_butu> do you have any basic configuration...that I may miss...?
<grazie> pk_butu: have tried using the xubuntu live cd?
<pk_butu> actually I have installed xubuntu....on my harddisk..
<pk_butu> in liveCD also has some problem
<grazie> pk_butu: no sound?
<pk_butu> yup
<grazie> pk_butu: the link I gave you goes through basic settings. dunno what else to suggest. sorry.
<pk_butu> its okay..thanks...I am still trying the the command given in that link...
<pk_butu> as it seems.. it is not detecting in $lspci -v command...
<pk_butu> I have a CD which contain driver for my sound card...can any body help how to configure my sound driver..
<grazie> pk_butu: your CD probably contains a Windows driver
<pk_butu> it contains linux driver also
<grazie> pk_butu: are you saying 'lspci -v' gives you nothing?
<pk_butu> not any info abt sound card
<grazie> pk_butu: can you pastebin the output?
<pk_butu> you mea n http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ in this link na?
<grazie> yes
<pk_butu> sure.. but 5 min..because my linux box in my PC and I am using net thru laptop.
<pk_butu> yes I have done
<pk_butu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4119/
<pk_butu> !uart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grazie> pk_butu: back. your card isn't detected, but CMI8738 is quite common. Have tried searching the ubuntu forums?
<pk_butu> got few discussion...
<pk_butu> but not got solution to my problem..
<grazie> if sounds works on other distros then there must be a solution
<pk_butu> yah...do you want to have a look on the readme file of the driver I have..
<pk_butu> some path I could not able to find...so unable to install..
<grazie> if there are no answers in the forums, send you problem to http://launchpad.net/support
<noname> what is your favorite game in linux?
<pk_butu> grazie: ok thanks....
<biberao> hi
<biberao> how to change keyboard layout?
<biberao> pls
<grazie> biberao: what's your keyboard layout problem?
<biberao> grazie
<biberao> it tells me
<biberao> cannot open
<biberao> display "default display"
<grazie> biberao: I'm sorry I don't understand what you telling me. What tells you?
<biberao> its says that
<biberao> i wanted to change my keyboard's layout
<biberao> to portuguese
<biberao> and i wanted to able to fix my lan card
<biberao> which it detects as 8139 and it doesnt work
<biberao> when i probe the module
<grazie> biberao:  do you have portuguese language installed?
<biberao> yes
<grazie> biberao: Is your time zone set correctly?
<biberao> utc
<biberao> i tried to go back during the install
<biberao> but it didnt let me
<biberao> it said i didnt have a working network interface
<flevour> hello there
<grazie> biberao: are you still installing?
<flevour> help please ;-) how can purge the xfce configuration files without reinstalling?
<biberao> grazie nope
<grazie> biberao: i think some of your .desktop files maybe be incorrect
<biberao> i dont know
<biberao> :\
<biberao> im newbie
<grazie> biberao: what are you trying to do when it tells you "cannot open"
<biberao> setxkboard -layout pt
<biberao> or whatever the command
<biberao> :X
<grazie> biberao: 'Applications > Settings > Keyboard Settings' ?
<biberao> it doesnt have
<biberao> any option
<biberao> for that
<biberao> :\
<grazie> ?
<biberao> the layout cant be changed there
<biberao> :\
<grazie> biberao: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<biberao> grazie
<biberao> cant access the net
<grazie> biberao: how are you on irc then?
<biberao> grazie other pc
<biberao> ?
<grazie> biberao: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf look for "kdb"
<grazie> biberao: sorry. got to go.
<biberao> i cant write |
<biberao> i cant write |
<grazie> biberao: what editor are you using?
<grazie> biberao: prefix your command with 'sudo '
<biberao> vim
<biberao> sudo vim
<biberao> wanna help me with my ethernet card?
<biberao> i give up
<biberao> changing to another one
<yevgeny> how install AIGLX with ATI ?
<TheSheep> yevgeny: try asking on #ubuntu-glx (or was it -xgl?)
<yevgeny> thanks
<grazie> TheSheep: shouldn't that be #ubuntu-effects?
<apokryphos> yeah, but -xgl forwards you there anyway
<grazie> k
<BrendanM> Can anyone suggest a good search utility for Xubuntu? I looked at Beagle, but it has a ton of GNOME dependencies.
<noname> can anyone explain to me what amateur radio is?
<grazie> noname: you serious?
<noname> grazie: yeah... what? the only thing I have heard is something about private radiostations or something. I found a lot of stuff in synaptic under amateur radio. And I just want to know what it is
<grazie> noname: google amateur radio
<BrendanM> it's just like radio broadcast by ordinary individuals with private FCC licenses (which are fairly easy to get for low-power stations)
<BrendanM> so...search utilities anyone? (with a GUI...obviously I already have find and grep)
<apokryphos> I still think it's worth using beagle, though last time I used ubuntu's implementation of it I had problems. Who knows, might be good now.
<grazie> BrendanM: someone on the channel has written a tool called catfish (I think). never used it myself though
<BrendanM> thanks
<grazie> BrendanM: found the link http://software.twotoasts.de/?page=catfish
<BrendanM> ok, cool. I was just looking for it in a repo and not finding it
<grazie> BrendanM: doubt it'll be in the repos
<BrendanM> it's not. Does it integrate with thunar?
<grazie> dunno...never used it
<aboutblank> I have 2 most likely related problems: xfdesktop will sometimes crash on login, and I seem to be launching things in twos on login. 2 gdm, 2 gaim, etc, and I have to click "restart" twice to get it to do anything. Where does the OS look for a list of startup items?
<aboutblank> should gdm even be starting if I'm using xfce?
<BrendanM> what's that make alternative that creates a package for apt? is it like autoconfig or something?
<grazie> aboutblank: yes, gdm is used as xubuntu desktop manager
<keb> just installed Beryl.  anyone know how to get the panel back?
<keb> i can see the panel window edge off my screen but i can't get it to appear
<kalikiana> keb: can you right-click and choose 'configure panel'? then you could move it.
<keb> well until i switched back to xfce4 window manager i couldnt right click it
<keb> the autohide feature does not seem to work in beryl
<keb> maybe the borders are too thin
<tyler_> anyone know how I can add a start up program to the session manager?
<keb> tyler_ : right-click desktop, select Settings, select Autostarted applications
<tyler_> keb I want to add a new session to the gdm session manager I just installed beryl
<keb> hmm i did too
<tyler_> lol
<tyler_> I followed a guide designed for ubuntu and made changes where necissary but I am at the end of the guide and at a part where you need to add a new session
<tyler_> maybe it added it automagically on a reboot
<keb> oh i see.  yeah it should be there when you reboot
<keb> did you use that beryl-install-script
<tyler_> keb no I followed http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<tyler_> well might as well reboot and see what happens hopefully my computer dosnt puke all over itself
<Hawx> hey guys
<Hawx> i installed xubuntu on my g3 imac yesterday, how do i browse my HFS partition now?
<maxamillion> Hawx: in the terminal type "cat /etc/fstab" and pastebin that, lemme see what it has detected
<Hawx> pastebin?
<maxamillion> !pastebin > Hawx
<maxamillion> errr ....
<maxamillion> !pastebin | Hawx
<ubotu> Hawx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<maxamillion> :)
<Hawx> thanks, i'm here on irc with another machine though
<Hawx> ....I couldn't figure out how to install XChat in linux :
<Hawx> :/
<Hawx> ..perhaps you could help me out with that first!
<maxamillion> Hawx: ah, thats something we can work on also (gaim will do irc in the mean time)
<maxamillion> Hawx: sure ...
<maxamillion> !xchat
<Grey_Loki> Surely it's just a sudo apt-get install xchat?
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<maxamillion> Grey_Loki: its in universe, we would have to add the repo first
<Hawx> On second thoughts... IRC and GAIM won't work over the connection my iMac has, it's going through internet sharing from another iMac, which is connected online through wifi...
<Hawx> ...so I can only do http stuff on it
<Grey_Loki> Aha
<grazie> maxamillion: got a query for ya when you've sorted this...
<Grey_Loki> I always forget about repo's.
<maxamillion> Hawx: I am going to need you to type this command into the Terminal ok? "gksudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list"
<maxamillion> grazie: np, if you want to go to #xubuntu-offtopic or just pm me i can talk now :)
<Hawx> done
<Hawx> it's loaded sources.list up in a text editor
<maxamillion> Hawx: ok, in that file there will be a few lines with '#' infront of them .... i want you to find the two that say "universe" at the end of them and remove the '#' from infront of them (one will be something like "archive.ubuntu.com" and the other will be "security.ubuntu.com")
<Hawx> And what will this do?
<grazie> maxamillion: can't successfully burn the ppc herd 3 alternate ISO image. Who should I contact?
<maxamillion> Hawx: once you do that we will save the file and then do "sudo aptitude update" which will then load those reposotiries into your apt-cache which will then provide the installation source for xchat :)
<maxamillion> grazie: hrmmm.... i would assume that to be Jani, but if it seems like a problem with the image I would also make a bug report about it
<Hawx> Okay, looks like it's downloading packages
<maxamillion> Hawx: its technically downloading repository info
<maxamillion> Hawx: anyhoo ... lemme know when that is done
<grazie> maxamillion: as it's updated daily it may be ok now, but I'm a bit tired of making coasters :). How can I ask Jani?
<Hawx> Bear in mind I'm a complete Linux newb, this is my first time at using it :)
<maxamillion> grazie: only way i know to get ahold of him is the xubuntu-devel mailing lists
<Hawx> okay, it's all done
<grazie> maxamillion: ok
<maxamillion> grazie: i can shoot an email out and see what i get as a reply (also still waiting on a reply about the last thing you asked me)
<maxamillion> Hawx: now do "sudo aptitude install xchat" in the Terminal
<Hawx> Looks like it's going!
<maxamillion> Hawx: awesome
<grazie> maxamillion: I've joined xubuntu-devel list now so I can ask for myself, but thanks for the offer ;-)
<Hawx> I had downloaded a bz2 file and followed the instructions on that
<Hawx> But I typed in 'make' and it came up with some error
<grazie> Hawx: enjoying your newly installed xubuntu?
<Commander-Crowe> what a good powerpoint program for linux?
<aboutblank> Can anyone point me to a quicksilver/katapult/deskbar for xfce? I tried using deskbar but I really want a keyboard shortcut to focus it
<Hawx> grazie: sort of
<maxamillion> Hawx: yeah, that's because you don't have the "build-essentials" ... if there is ever a program you want to install go to http://packages.ubuntu.com and search for it .... 95% of the time the program you are looking for can be installed by a simple "sudo aptitude install <package name>"
<Hawx> IRC's not going to connect from this machine :/
<maxamillion> aboutblank: i'm not familiar with what you are talking about
<grazie> Commander-Crowe: OO.o Impress
<maxamillion> Hawx: then just alter the parameters of the internet share from the mac its connected to
<Hawx> I think that would require setting up a socks proxy or something
<maxamillion> Hawx: oh ... :/
<Hawx> I'm not sure it can do that...
<Hawx> not to worry, thanks for the help anyway
<maxamillion> Hawx: anytime :)
<Hawx> :)
<grazie> Hawx: life is much easier with a router
<maxamillion> Hawx: but anyways ... for the HFS filesystem, i found a tutorial but it is for people using the liveCD .... the instructions appear to be very similar (you just shouldn't need to do the "udo /sbin/parted" step) http://jclark.org/weblog/2005/05/24/ubuntumount/ <---hope that helps
<kumamoto> how well does Beryl run on xubuntu?
<maxamillion> kumamoto: like a champ ... i run it at work (the machine i am on right now)
<kumamoto> need any further drivers or just install right out of synaptic?
<maxamillion> kumamoto: you need to follow the beryl wiki ... you can install out of synaptic but you have to add the right repos and then edit some stuff ... but its all step by step on the wiki (i actually set mine up from home on my work machine via ssh and was plesantly surprised the next day at work) http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu .....enjoy :)
<kumamoto> ok I will try that gotta go get my head shaved nice clean thank again max
<Hawx> thanks max :)
<maxamillion> kumamoto: no prob
<maxamillion> Hawx: anytime :)
<kumamoto> does it matter if the one uses nvidia drivers or just he regular nv driver?
<maxamillion> kumamoto: you need the newer nvidia driver (the 9xxx, its stable for x86 and beta for amd64 ... i use the beta amd64 and have had zero problems)
<kumamoto> hmm ok I will try it out.
<Hawx> Does xubuntu do anything with the HD whilst the machine's idling? Sometimes it'll start clicking away until I move the mouse or press a key
<maxamillion> start clicking?
<Hawx> Well, I can hear the HD being accessed
<Hawx> Does it automatically do defrag or something like that?
<maxamillion> Hawx: well, linux doesn't need a defrag, same way mac os doesn't .... but i don't know why it would be doing that
<maxamillion> not saying it doesn't, or even if mine doesn't ... just that i haven't noticed
<Hawx> Very strange
<maxamillion> little bit
<Commander-Crowe> whast a good program that'll burn music to a CD?
<maxamillion> gnome-baker
<maxamillion> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 991 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<maxamillion> :)
<slow-motion> n8
<grazie> Commander-Crowe: I like graveman. Had problems with gnomebaker.
<Commander-Crowe> o_0
<maxamillion> grazie: i've never heard of that ... i will have too try it out, i just use gnomebaker because i hadn't found anything else that worked for me without loading kde libs
<Commander-Crowe> yeah I think I'm stuck with loading KDE libs :/
<Commander-Crowe> haha
<grazie> maxamillion: yeah, TheSheep recommended it to me...it's good. k3b is good app of course but those kde libs!!!
<Commander-Crowe> so when we all upgrade to edgy
<maxamillion> grazie: the interface seems nice .... i'll have to find something to burn with it and see how it works, thanks for the recommendation
<Commander-Crowe> it would be "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<Commander-Crowe> !graveman
<ubotu> graveman: graphical tool to burn dvd and cd, gtk based. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.12-5-1 (edgy), package size 692 kB, installed size 2432 kB
<maxamillion> Commander-Crowe: you have to edit your sources.list to point to edgy repos ... then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Commander-Crowe> maxamillion its there
<Commander-Crowe> ooh
<Commander-Crowe> I see
<grazie> what's the views on Xfburn..,I've never got it to work, just raised a bug, but xubuntu still ships with it...I don't understand?!
<Commander-Crowe> oops
<Commander-Crowe> did I say edgy
<Commander-Crowe> I meant feisty
<grazie> it's on edgy too
<ChickenGirl> I can't remember whether I've used xfburn
<Commander-Crowe> ARGH
<grazie> ChickenGirl: do you want to try it for me?
<ChickenGirl> hmm, xfburn doesn't do dvd yet?
<grazie> no
<maxamillion> grazie: yeah ... i never got xfburn to work either, but i think that's because i only ever tried it on amd64 and powerpc.... i think it worked on i386 and that was the main development platform so it made it in as default... but i could be wrong
<Commander-Crowe> I got an error in gnomebaker
<ChickenGirl> I'll get a blank CD-R and try it out for you :)
<maxamillion> brb
<grazie> Commander-Crowe: that figures,,,graveman is very good and light too!
<Commander-Crowe> can graveman burn mp3's?
<sdac221x_> anyone know how to modify the default system beep sound in xubuntu edgy ?  couldn't find any such area
<Commander-Crowe> if not I'm gonna need an audio converter
<grazie> never tried it, check out the website
<Commander-Crowe> its taking forever to scan for cdrecorders
<maxamillion> Commander-Crowe: yeah, it did that on my machine too
* maxamillion is back btw
<ChickenGirl> grazie, CD is burning right now
<ChickenGirl> seems to be working normally
<grazie> ChickenGirl: thanks....that's good...I don't get that far iirc
<stinkythe1_> how do you add to the default header file include path? isn't it $include?
<crimsun> ...the what?
<stinkythe1_> the default place where the compiler looks for header files, like /usr/include
<stinkythe1_> isn't that kept in an environment variable?
<crimsun> yes, CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS for C/C++ source, respectively
<stinkythe1_> because i'm trying to build mythtv, and it isn't including /usr/include/freetype2 as an include directory
<stinkythe1_> so it can't find the freetype headers
<crimsun> it would make much more sense to apt-get build-dep mythtv
<stinkythe1_> freetype is already installed though
<stinkythe1_> the headers exist
<PuMpErNiCkLe> -I/usr/include/freetype2
<systest> would someone please point me to the netboot files? I can only find the ISO repository.
<maxamillion> systest: there aren't any net install images available for ubuntu
<systest> I've installed my last 4 boxes that way
<maxamillion> ?
<systest> e.g., ubuntu, pulldown the netboot.tgz at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<systest> then either PXE boot it or add it to the grub entry in a running system
<maxamillion> ohhh ok
<maxamillion> systest: i was thinking more along the lines of the debian style "here is a netboot iso image ... have fun"
<systest> I was looking for one that would call the "xubuntu" packages.   Suppose I could use the one above
<systest> understood
<systest> is there a netboot tar ball for xubuntu?
<maxamillion> systest: not that i know of ... i would just suggest installing a base install of ubuntu from their net install and then "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop" (or apt-get if you prefer)
<systest> maxamillion: thanks. I will probably end up doing that. "server" install followed by xubuntu-desktop
<maxamillion> systest: yeah, that would probably be the easiest way that i could think of especially if you are familiar with the ubuntu net install anyways
#xubuntu 2008-01-28
<bad_cables> sup
<bad_cables> is there a known issue with the wireless in 7.10?
<bad_cables> i was in the middle of a package update and the connection went down
<bad_cables> i know that it is good because everyother computer in thehouse is on it...
<bad_cables> whats the deal here?
<bad_cables> it said "waiting for *MYSSID* key:
<bad_cables> waiting for the network key for wireless network MYCRAP...
<bad_cables> what is that?
<bad_cables> the network settings panel has nothing in it...
<bad_cables> no text no nothing
<bad_cables> what the heck is this
<bad_cables> ?
<bad_cables> ok, i restarted and now it is on...
<bad_cables> why did it go out? its only 7.5 feet away from the router!
<bad_cables> that really sucks
<bad_cables> does the APM cut the wireless?
<bad_cables> is there a forum for Xubuntu?
<neur1> ever heard of shift linux?
<Breakage> nope, just googled it website looks nice though.
<neur1> it's xubuntu with different apps
<maxamillion> it is _not_ xubuntu with different apps
<maxamillion> shift linux is a debian based distro offering many different desktop environments
<Breakage> nope its not xubuntu with diff apps
<neur1> boot splash screen says xubuntu
<maxamillion> shift doesn't even use the same init process as xubuntu
<neur1> i used the xfce version
<maxamillion> meh
<neur1> xfce/fluxbox version actually
<neur1> wierd huh
<neur1> installed conky and it lists the ubuntu 2.6.22.14-generic
<maxamillion> neur1: then you are running gutsy i presume?
<neur1> i guess
<neur1> but it's a shift linux
<neur1> iso
<maxamillion> oh
<maxamillion> uhmmm... i guess they transitioned from debian to ubuntu
<neur1> i'm live now
<maxamillion> neur1: do '/exec -o uname -a' in your irc client
<maxamillion> without the quotes
<neur1> what do you mean?
<maxamillion> nothing ... nevermind
<Himmelsmeister> hi, i have quite a bad problem, i tried to switch back from the new ati-driver to the one in the repos and now each time i try to boot i get a black screen (and no video-output at all) where the xserver should start.
<Breakage> Anyway to change gtk2 sudo font size in Fluxbox?
<decaelo> anyone here awake?
<Breakage> yeah kinda
<TheSheep> yawn?
<Breakage> :)
<decaelo> yawn indeed. lol its late/early i cant sleep =X
<freddo_frog> !seen vidd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen vidd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<freddo_frog> =[
<freddo_frog> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<freddo_frog> hmmmm
<don_andrez> does alpha 3 support ext4?
<TheSheep> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ochosi> does anyone now whether it makes a big difference if i chgrp the files in my home folder from $user to root?
<TheSheep> ochosi: why would you do that?
<TheSheep> ochosi: it can break some applications, notably ssh and friends
<ochosi> TheSheep: hihi, i really really expected that question :) it seems that my rsync-script prefers it that way (it syncs from ext3 to fat32 on usb)
<ochosi> TheSheep: so you think it could really break ssh? i mean: in what way?
<TheSheep> ochosi: ssh will refuse to use a configration directory that has improper user and group
<TheSheep> ochosi: I'm sure there are some options for rsync to fix your problem
<ochosi> TheSheep: brr. that sounds not so promising. so i guess i'll have to find a way to deal with that rsync problem
<ochosi> TheSheep: yeah, i'll have a look at the man
<ochosi> TheSheep: it's weird rsync even wants to change the group-setting... it always gives me these "rsync: chgrp "filename" failed: Operation not permitted" errors
<ochosi> TheSheep: and using the -g (group preservation) option doesn't stop it from doing that
<ochosi> TheSheep: sorry to bother you with that. i'll try to figure out myself...
<LetsGo67> There is a folder in the trash that i cannot delete, can someone help me please?
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: what is the problem?
<LetsGo67> There is a folder, 80211g, with an "X" on it, TheSheep, and I cannot delete it.
<LetsGo67> "Permission non accordée".
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: who is the owner of that directory?
<LetsGo67> !ops > LetsGo67
<LetsGo67> TheSheep, I am not sure.
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: can you check it in its properites?
<LetsGo67> You are an op, TheSheep?
<TheSheep> properties
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: why?
<LetsGo67> I checked with !ops > letsgo67
<LetsGo67> It doesn't even display the folder size.
<LetsGo67> It's probably owned by root.
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: then you must remove it as root
<LetsGo67> But how?  It is in my trash.
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: the trash is kept in .local/share/Trash in your home directory
<LetsGo67> Thanks man.
<LetsGo67> My time is wrong, is says 12:49, can someone help me change it please?  it constantly changes on its own
<napnap> hi
<napnap> I cannot open port with user, I do use sudo to use application which use some special port. how can I do to allow user to open ports please ?
<luisbg> I'm back
<Syn-> weird, anyone here in the #ubuntu channel as well?  if so, can you see why i'm banned?
<nanonyme> why not ask on #ubuntu-ops?
<Syn-> ah didnt know about that channel
<Syn-> thanks
<needcoffee> hi, how can i remove "open with..." application entries from the thunar context menu?
<TheSheep> needcoffee: yes, they are in ~/.local/share/applications/
<TheSheep> needcoffee: name-usercreated.desktop
<needcoffee> hmm, i just have the names without -usercreated, but i guess it's the same...thanks a lot
<needcoffee> very nice, works
<stealthy> Could somoene please help me set up compiz?
<stealthy> compiz-fusion, rather?
<stealthy> I've followed a few howto's, but I have a few issues. I'm using an intel GMA950 graphics chip, xorg set to use i810 driver.
<stealthy> I've set up aiglx, but compiz still throws errors
<stealthy> http://www.pastebin.ca/876227 is the relevant pastebin
<izabouille> bonsoir
<izabouille> pour configurer un réseau local , quelle documentation lire ?
<izabouille> j debute ...
<KlarkC> algum brasileiro?
<KlarkC> =)
<izabouille> 2 pc fixe , 1 portable , 1 routeur dlink , et un modem cable
<TheSheep> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<izabouille> oh , desolee ... merci
<BLAH4322> how do i use my webcam in xubuntu, and how do i install openoffice?
<scro1> hi
<scro1> my english is very poor
<scro1> can somebody help me?:D
<BLAH4322> maybe
<scro1> i have problem with sound in xubuntu
<scro1> i try volume up
<scro1> in mixer
<scro1> but it doesnt work
<bytor4232> man, people won't let it go.
<bytor4232> Ubuntu XFCE Edition!
<zoredache> ?
<bytor4232> http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2008-01-27-003-26-OP-DB-SW&tbovrmode=1#talkback_area
<bytor4232> Basically a bunch of newbs want Mark Shuttleworth to change the name of Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu to Ubuntu KDE Edition, Ubuntu XFCE Edition, etc.
<zoredache> yeah, but does Shuttleworth even control the names really?
<bytor4232> Thats a good question.
<bytor4232> I thought Xubuntu was a community developed distro, as was Kubuntu.
<bytor4232> I wasn't aware they were "owned" by Ubuntu.
<zoredache> ubuntu itself is mostly a community developed...
<zoredache> isn't like 90-95% of what was in the repository come directly from the debian testing/unstable?
<bytor4232> So Ubuntu is really just another edition of Debian.
<Dev1> hello all
<soldats> hello
<dev1> i'm getting an i/o error when installing xubuntu from cd
<dev1> the disk verified, and the hd does not show any bad blocks or filesystem problems
<soldats> gui install or text based
<dev1> unfortunatly it erased my system before i discovered this, i'm in the livecd now
<soldats> 64bit ir 686
<dev1> gui
<dev1> 686
<soldats> id suggest trying the text install because i believe the gui installer might still be buggy
<dev1> how do i enter that?
<soldats> from the livecd
<soldats> theres an icon on the livecd desktop
<dev1> that's for the text install?
<soldats> theres a gui icon and a text install the text one looks like the icon for the terminal
<dev1> nothing like that
<dev1> just the gui installer
<dev1> can i run it from the terminal?
<soldats> yea i cant remember the command
<soldats> try typing install from a terminal
<dev1> it needs a source and destination
<soldats> are you sure there isnt an icon underneath the gui install icon
<dev1> yes
<soldats> strange sorry i had to make sure
<dev1> i downloaded the cd yesterday
<soldats> ill try the bot real quick
<soldats> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<soldats> is it possible you can read some of these links real quick
<dev1> ok
<soldats> how far did the install get before not working
<dev1> copying files
<soldats> is that after the partitioning
<dev1> if i install ubuntu-server and then install xubuntu-desktop, will i miss out on any customizations or features?
<dev1> after partitioning
<soldats> iff the ubuntu-server installs fine you shouldnt miss out on anything when installing the xubuntu desktop
<dev1> i'll give that a shot
<soldats> have you run ubuntu before
<dev1> bbl
<dev1> yeah, for quite a while
<dev1> year or two
<soldats> ok well let me know how it turns out
#xubuntu 2008-01-29
<TeXnicer> Hi there
<TeXnicer> what chmod is your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf ?
<TeXnicer> 700?
<TeXnicer> 600?
<Dev1> soldats: it just worked after i tried a couple times
<soldats> really, thats still wierd bit if it works thats awesome
<Dev1> but now my icons seem squished?
<Dev1> like the firefox icon on the top panel looks egg-like
<soldats> correct resolution
<soldats> correct panel highth
<Dev1> that's better
<Dev1> this is probably the most helpful irc chan i've used
<soldats> Devo420, glad you feel that way
<dAveFirth> hello
<soldats> hello
<dAveFirth> hi
<The-Kernel> hiya
<dAveFirth> hello
<The-Kernel> any problems/issues today>
<The-Kernel> ?
<dAveFirth> yea
<The-Kernel> my phone bill is incredibly low this month
<soldats> i haz no phone
<The-Kernel> 1/4 of what it usually is
<The-Kernel> it was only $88.57
<The-Kernel> !!
<soldats> wow thats expensive
<The-Kernel> eh?!
<The-Kernel> I usually pay around $320/month
<soldats> holy cow
<The-Kernel> they terminated some of my plans
<soldats> get a new provider
<dAveFirth> why would your plan cost so much
<The-Kernel> my minutes went down to 900, my texting from unlimited to 5000
<The-Kernel> I also didn't do the $150 GPS system thingy
<The-Kernel> and it was over VoIP
<soldats> youve been getting screwed from your service provider
<The-Kernel> Um,
<soldats> thats outrageous
<The-Kernel> actually I only paid about $60 of it, I work for Verizon
<The-Kernel> they covered the rest
<soldats> ive never seen a bill that high since i went 1000 txt mssgs over my limit before i get unlimited. now i dont even use phones
<The-Kernel> lol
<The-Kernel> yeah
<The-Kernel> I use around 7000 a month
<The-Kernel> I live off of texting
<soldats> i used to. but i dont talk to people anymore
<The-Kernel> Yeah, IRC FTW!
<soldats> yup
<dAveFirth> zooboontoo
<The-Kernel> eh
<The-Kernel> I don't like it
<The-Kernel> exboontoo
<xmpp> hi, my xubuntu doesn't power off completely, there is the shutdown logo and animation and then it hangs with a cursor on top left and nothing can be typed, what could be broken/corrupted ?
<TheSheep> xmpp: is it an old computer?
<xmpp> TheSheep: a recent computer,  and edgy
<TheSheep> xmpp: check if you get any warnings at the beginning of dmesg
<nanonyme> ACPI/APM stuff?
<xmpp> it could be acpi, anyway i played too much with this system for almost 2 years so it's due for a reinstall
<xmpp> i'll have to do with the power switch since then but i would have prefered to understand the problem anyway
<don_andrez> is vmi enable in generic kernel? or in server kernel only?
<don_andrez> *enabled
 * R[a]ndom points at the IRSeekBot 
<R[a]ndom> so they're allowed to log here?
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> is there a LAtex editor for xfce4?
<maxamillion> doktoreas: not necessarily "for xfce4" but i think Lyx is pretty light wieght and rather standard for latex users .... http://www.lyx.org/ (its also in the repositories)
<doktoreas> maxamillion, the matter is that it install all evolution package
<maxamillion> ah, that i wasn't aware of
<zOOd> hello tous.
<zOOd> deux questions sur les images:
<zOOd> 1- c'est gimp qui s'ouvre a chaque fois que je clique sur une image.
<zOOd> comment faire en sorte que ce soit gqview plutot.
<zOOd> 2- comment facilement redimensionner des images sans lancer le gimp (un peu lourd pour ma petite config) ?
<TheSheep> zOOd: you can change the default application when you right-click a file and select 'preferences'
<TheSheep> zOOd: you can resize images using ImageMagick
<TheSheep> !fr | zOOd
<ubotu> zOOd: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zOOd> TheSheep: thanks for your answer, and sorry for the language: I missed the chan.
<TheSheep> zOOd: no problem, I just thought you might have trouble understanding English
<zOOd> Its ok :-) I know imagemagic, but would there be a light graphical app that would allow me to do that. The best would be an option in thunar ;-)
<kiosk> \leave
<kiosk> sorry
<TheSheep> zOOd: you can add such an option to thunar
<TheSheep> zOOd: see the custom actions in the thunar help
<TheSheep> zOOd: just put the imagemagick command in there
<zOOd> thx for your help TheSheep, I'll look for that.
<kurugah> hi
<kurugah> i have my /home on an sdhc at the moment an need 2 move onto the / partition could anyone please help me on how to do that?
<kurugah> anyone?
<zoredache> kurugah: what are you trying to do?
<kurugah> i wanted 2 cp my /home/user dir to /
<kurugah> it is currently mounted on an sd card
<leche> is it possible to write and include a panel applet to xfce without compiling the whole desktop? i mean, is it that modular?
<zoredache> It is off topic, but is there some reason you can't manage to type the wrod to?
<zoredache> kurugah: anyway where is it mounted at currently?
<kurugah> it is mounted 2 /home/"username"
<kurugah> sorry to
<zoredache> so the SD card is mounted at /home/username... not /home?
<kurugah> no /home
<kurugah> i did this during install
<kurugah> to move it i booted with a live usbstick and cp -a it over to the root partition
<zoredache> ok... well if it was me I would do this... 1) reboot into rescue mode, 2) make a new folder /new_home 3) cd into current home 'cd /home' 4) copy files 'tar -c . | tar -C /new_home -x' 5) unmount /home and remove from /etc/fstab 6) rename new_home to home
<kurugah> ok ill try now
<kurugah> zoredache u may not speciky more than one option
<kurugah> when i do the tar
<kurugah> forgive my noobness
<zoredache> kurugah: did you type the tar command exactly the way I wrote it?  Including the case?
<kurugah> yes including the upper case C
<kurugah> is the | meant 2 be a new command?
<zoredache> no
<zoredache> the | is the pipe character
<zoredache> the point is to use tar to build and archive from one folder, pipe that into tar which will uncompress the archive in a seperate folder
<kurugah> hmm then i dont know what i could have done wrong
<zoredache> the command should be exactly    tar -c . | tar -C /new_home -x
<Powenr> Hello, I was trying to install Xubuntu , dual boot.  I made free space of around 20 GBs or so , with ext3 / , so then I had ext3, NTFS (for windows) , and then "unusable space" , so I could not figure out a way to make the swap
<kurugah> zoredache i screwed up i think now its working
<kurugah> how do i rename ?
<kurugah> with mv?
<zoredache> yes mv oldname newname
<zoredache> so after unmounting /home the directory will still be there.  you would want to rmdir home
<zoredache> then mv new_home home
<kurugah> ok
<kurugah> ty
<kurugah> zoredache rmdir wont delete because dir not empty
<TheSheep> it should be empty
<zoredache> did you get the SD card unmounted?
<kurugah> umount /home
<kurugah> i did
<kurugah> it semes to be unmounted
<kurugah> mount -l does not show it anymore
<zoredache> well do an ls in /home and see if there is anything in there you care about
<kurugah> no only lost and found is there
<Powenr> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<zoredache> well, the safe thing to do might be to do an  -       mv home old_home
<zoredache> that will get it out of the way without possibly loosing stuff
<kurugah> good idea
<kurugah> after mv new_home home i can reboot?
<kurugah> do i have to chown or something?
<zoredache> yes, that should be true.
<zoredache> no, the tar command should have copyied the permissions/ownership
<kurugah> wow it worked
<kurugah> thank you
<zoredache> np
<kurugah> hmm things are a bit scewed now
<kurugah> skewed
<kurugah> my powerbutton does not ask what to do anymore but just shuts down
<SGL> Hello
<LetsGo67> How do I set the UTC in Xubuntu?
<SGL> Does anyone know the command to mount a USB HD?
<zoredache> SGL: it would depend on what type of filesystem was on the usb hd
<SGL> ntfs
<zoredache> and also how many other drives you have in your system
<SGL> 1 hd
<LetsGo67> How do I set the UTC in Xubuntu?
<SGL> (also 1 floppy and 1 CD-rom btw)
<zoredache> I would start by doing an 'sudo sfdisk -l' to see partition name is
<zoredache> then it might be as easy as 'sudo mount /dev/sdnn /mnt'
<zoredache> if you want read-write access you would need to install and use ntfs-3g though probably
<zoredache> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<SGL> zoredache, I only see sda and sdb
<zoredache> LetsGo67: look at /etc/defaults/rcS
<SGL> I only did a command-line installation, does that make a difference?
<LetsGo67> Thanks man, I am getting help in ##linux.
<zoredache> you only see sda, and sdb where in sfdisk?
<zoredache> which one has the ntfs partition?
<SGL> I don't know exactly what I am looking at
<zoredache> when I gave you the command mount /dev/sdnn... the nn was to be replaced with the the real drive/partition number
<SGL> aaaah
<SGL> sorry, I didn't get that :)
<LetsGo67> zoredache: after I open this file, what do I do?
<zoredache> LetsGo67: look for the like that says UTC.  change it to yes
<LetsGo67> zoredache: after?
<zoredache> sorry?
<zoredache> after changing the file save it and reboot
<SGL> zoredache, it worked! I now also found in sfdisk where it says that it is the ntfs drive
<SGL> thank you
<zoredache> your welcome
<nonlocal> how do I set a password shorter than 6 characters?
<nonlocal> I know it is poor practice, bad security etc.
<nonlocal> nevermind
<nonlocal>  :/
#xubuntu 2008-01-30
<evil_tech> ping
<zoredache> pong?
<evil_tech> network manager isnt working. it says the connection is disconnected and dhcp has to be manually initiated
<evil_tech> i've tried reinstalling it but that didnt fix anything
<zoredache> hrm...  Are you sure dhcp is running on your network?
<evil_tech> yes
<evil_tech> it will get an ip from dhcp if i tell it to
<zoredache> network manager isn't really an xfce only thing.  You might try asking in #ubuntu.  I don't have any ideas...
<evil_tech> ok
<evil_tech> thanks
<speedcore> hi everyone..
<speedcore> anyone who has experience of the Keep backup software?
<bishoy[echelon]> anyone know how to install easyubuntu on xubuntu 7.10?
<kayetech> evenin'
<soldats> evenin :)
<kayetech> quick question: i just went to install xubuntu on my desktop and i go to reboot and it just hangs. same thing happened with the live cd and i fixed it by adding to the boot options "noapic and no-acpi"
<kayetech> how do i do that with grub?
<zoredache> kayetech: in your grup there is a line that looks like # kopt ....
<zoredache> it goes on that line... /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kayetech> awesome, thanks =)
<zoredache> after changing the file run sudo /usr/sbin/update-grub
<kayetech> ok so i was trying to get at it from the grub console but it looks like i will need to pop the live CD back in, is that true?
<zoredache> eh?
<kayetech> to edit the grub config file
<kayetech> i can look at it, but it isnt letting me edit the file
<zoredache> is your system booted an running?
<zoredache> with a gui?
<kayetech> no, that is the issue, it wont boot
<zoredache> oh, well then ignore what I was saying until your system is booted
<kayetech> haha roger
<zoredache> the directions I gave you would fix it permantently...
<kayetech> alright so i am booting the live cd up again, one moment
<zoredache> from the grub menu you should be able to go to one of the options, hit e for edit and then add the options
<kayetech> from the grub menu i can do a cat /boot/grub/menu.lst but it only lets me look at it, so if i hit e when looking at it, it will let me edit the file?
<kayetech> or is it a different option
<zoredache> eh?
<kayetech> nevermind i have the livecd loaded
<iKap> whats the cd/dvd app in xubuntu
<soldats> brasearo?
<kayetech> ok rebooting, *crosses fingers*
<kayetech> no dice "kernel alive" "kernel direct mapping tables up to 100000000 @ 8000-d000"
<kayetech> anyone seen that message before?
<speedcore> anyone who has experience of the KEEP backup software?
<fartman> whats up?
<fartman> i just installed xubuntu on an oooold PII laptop
<fartman> how can i tell if it recognizes my wireless PCMCIA card?
<maxamillion> fartman: lspcmcia ... run that in a terminal window and see if anything comes back
<Devo> hi all
<soldats> hi
<Devo> i instelled aspell and ispell but my programs don't seem to be detecting it
<Devo> hahah *installed
<Devo> as you see
<soldats> no clue i assume its a spellchecker but i would never use such a thing :)
<soldats> sorry i cant help more
<speedcore> spellchecking the xchat seems kinda overambitious... but hey..
<Devo> haha cool
<Devo> well i use gaim
<soldats> gaim and xchat have their own spellchecker
<soldats> IIRC
<Devo> nope
<soldats> wait yes they do
<soldats> i turn mine off
<soldats> in the settings for each
<Ein2015> so yeah
<Ein2015> i've fallen in love with xubuntu
<fartman> how can i tell if it recognizes my wireless PCMCIA card?
<infbliss> is there a painless way of installing firefox 3 beta 2 in xubuntu
<soldats> no i think FF3 is still in dev
<Devo> ah, didn't install dictionaries
<soldats> lol
<the_giver> anyway to install xubuntu directly?
<the_giver> without doing the damn live cd crap
<soldats> alternate cd
<soldats> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Leo5731> hi, anyone got a minute to help with my upgrade woes? got no tty screens...
<Ein2015> maybe in a min
<Ein2015> i gotta run to a friend's first tho
<Ein2015> brb
<soldats> if you press ctrl+alt+F2 do you get one
<Leo5731> i get blank screens
<Leo5731> for all of em
<soldats> no login prompts?
<Leo5731> no. like a bright black screen
<Leo5731> my splash is also offset funny, other video related things. not sure if that's part of it
<Leo5731> i had ubuntu dapper before, now trying xubuntu gutsy, and it's got this issue among others
<soldats> for tty check in /etc/event.d/ and make sure they are there normally when they dont work they are set to .bak
<soldats> i hope your hdd isnt full. or maybe your resolution is correct
<soldats> incorrect
<Leo5731> i did a clean install, and my xcfe is running 800 x 600 like it should
<Leo5731> so, i see tty1 - tty6 in event.d
<soldats> strange maybe a key isnt working or the shortcuts are wrong for some reason
<Leo5731> well, it does SOMETHING when i hit ctrl alt f2-f6
<Leo5731> goes blank
<doktoreas> hello everyody
<soldats> !hi | doktoreas
<ubotu> doktoreas: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<doktoreas> anyone knows why a lot of xfce4 package need evolution-dataserver as dependencies?
<doktoreas> install xfce4-notes-plugin
<doktoreas> this one install a mess of things
<soldats> if it deals with email i guess it would
<doktoreas> but using thunderbird :D
<soldats> no clue i dont use such things
<doktoreas> how can i avoid installing all language while getting one package?
<TeXnicer> Good Morning!
<soldats> morning
<soulroot> hi all, trying to set Option		"MaxTapTime"	"0" in xorg.conf, but am getting write error
<soulroot> any ideas?
<soldats> what does it do
<soldats> are you using sudo to edit it
<soulroot> turns off the tap click on my mouse pad (laptop)
<soulroot> no, opened in mousepad and the other text prog
<soulroot> abiword
<soulroot> etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soldats> do "gksudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf" in terminal then edit it
<soldats> only root can write to that file IIRC
<soulroot> k 1sec
<soulroot> damn
<soulroot> well it seems to have saved that into the file
<soulroot> but still getting a tap click
<soulroot> it's like my mouse pad is possessed
<soulroot> windows close when i move over, etc
<soulroot> things open
<soldats> you need to restart X in order for the changes to take effect
<soulroot> ahah
<soulroot> thank you
<soulroot> soldats, what did "sudo" do?
<soulroot> why not just abiword
<soulroot> super user pass?
<soldats> gives you root priveledges to write to files that normal users cant write to.
<soulroot> ah, thanks
<soulroot> right on, peace
<soldats> helps to keep everything safe
<web_knows> o/
<polonio> buon pomeriggio a tutti!!
<polonio> avrei bisogno di qualche consiglio...
<polonio> mia sorella vorrebbe msn live anche su xubuntu...qualcuno ha provato a farlo girare con wine?
 * polonio si batte la mano sulla fronte maledicendo il giorno che reinstallato windows...
<predaeus> !it | polonio
<ubotu> polonio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<polonio> oh!! sorry!!!
<polonio> i would like install msn live on my xubuntu desktop
<polonio> how can i do?
<predaeus> polonio, hm, sorry I don't know, but this sounds general enough, so it should be the same with Ubuntu. You could also ask in #ubuntu
<TheSheep> polonio: do they ahve a linux version of that software at all?
<polonio> ok
<polonio> no no...
<polonio> i tought that it ran with wine
<polonio> there is a linux version but is quite different
<polonio> and my sister want all colour of windows messenger!
<polonio> now i'm searching on ubuntu forums..
<polonio> thanx to all :-)
<polonio> for help
<polonio> i love pidgin! :-D
<sagieg> Hello i have 2 partitions one is xubuntu and winXP , my xubuntu takes forever to load but it works good once i get to the login screen (it takes about 5 full minutes until it gets to that screen) how can i solve this?
<TheSheep> sagieg: how fast is the computer?
<arochester> How much RAM have you got?
<sagieg> 512
<sagieg> its working fine after i come to the login screen
<sagieg> and i run some java development tools that takes alot of ram
<TheSheep> sagieg: any warnings or errors in your dmesg?
<sagieg> nope , i also dont see anything it writes when its booting up i only see black screen and then the login screen
<sagieg> is there anyway i can see the actions made when i start my computer before the login screen like other kinds of linux?
<sagieg> any idea anyone?
<TheSheep> sagieg: yes, you can edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the 'splash' and 'quiet' options from your kernel boot options
<sagieg> thanks Sheep
<TheSheep> sagieg: you need to do it as root, you know how?
<sagieg> yeah
<TheSheep> sagieg: or you could edit it in your bootmanager, if it's just for one time
<TheSheep> sagieg: just press 'e' at the system selection screen
<sagieg> thanks will try that out
<Gika> hello
<Gika> i have problems installing xubuntu, anyone willing to help?
<Gika> no, uh?
<TheSheep> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gika> oh, ok :)
<Gika> well, i have this pretty old imac g3, and since it can't even run tiger i was wondering if it could run xubuntu
<Gika> so i donwloaded the 6.06 ppc version and well, it loads (i get the xubuntu logo) but then black screen and i have to restart
<TheSheep> Gika: I don't have any experience with macs, but I would check the forums
<Gika> i also tried using video=ofonly and various other combinations but it just doesn't load
<Gika> yeah i have searched the forums some weeks ago but couldn't come up with anything useful...i'll check again
<Gika> (oh and sorry about my awful english, it's not my mother language)
<TheSheep> your English is pretty good
<TheSheep> you might want to check later and see if there is some ppc user here, or post on the forum and ask about it
<Gika> ok thanks for the tip
<Gika> is there a specific xubuntu forum or can i just post on ubuntuforums.org?
<TheSheep> there is one shared *ubuntu forum
<TheSheep> Gika: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=680757 ?
<TheSheep> Gika: or is it you?
<MaxFrames> hello
<Gika> yes i have seen it but it doesn't help me for now... i think i'll just alt-install ubuntu, see if it works, and install xubuntu
<Gika> can you completely remove gnome and gnome specific programs after you install xfce?
<MaxFrames> every time I add software or system components (on xubuntu 6.06) I am asked to insert the installation CD-ROM... how do I avoid this (and specify the network as the main repository)?
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: remove it from software sources
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: in system->software sources
<MaxFrames> strange... in "software sources", cdrom is listed twice (with an identical string): the first instance is unselected and the second one is selected
<MaxFrames> how come? is this normal?
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: just unselect them all
<MaxFrames> and leave all the other entries alone, right?
<blkorpheus> can anyone share their experience running xubuntu with a p4 2ghz and only 256 ram?
<totalwormface> should work just fine :]
<totalwormface> !cequirements
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cequirements - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<totalwormface> !requirements
<ubotu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Xubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<blkorpheus> I know it will work just fine, I'm runningit now.
<totalwormface> oh hehe
<totalwormface> *^_^*
<blkorpheus> just wondered if someone could provide the details their experience with the same spec this box has.
<blkorpheus> :)
<blkorpheus> this lil box aint bad
<blkorpheus> just need to through some cheap ddr at it
<blkorpheus> first intel machine
<ongola> whois zials
<zials> o.o
<ongola> hello, i was just looking around ;)
<slow-motion> hi
<maxamillion> hello
<TangentBuntu> hello
<TangentBuntu> I am having trouble with vsftpd
<maxamillion> TangentBuntu: what kind of trouble?
<TangentBuntu> every time I try to start it I get this error
<TangentBuntu> 500 OOPS: missing value in config file for: anon_root /home/ftp/
<TangentBuntu> how do I fix this?
<TangentBuntu> oh well
<TangentBuntu> I must leave
<TangentBuntu> but I'll leave irssi running, if anyone figures this out, please leave me a message, I'll get it when I get home
<zoredache> TangentBuntu: you might want to try a channel specificall aimed at vsftpd
<TangentBuntu> is there one?
<TangentBuntu> oh my god
<TangentBuntu> there is
<TangentBuntu> thank you
<maxamillion> TangentBuntu: you might also wanna check out 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure vsftpd'
<zoredache> I don't know.  But I do know that this channel is mostly aimed at general questions for xubuntu
<maxamillion> zoredache: good point
<zoredache> people might help if they know, but if you go to the right place you might find the experts
<TangentBuntu> well yeah
<TangentBuntu> I just didn't know that there was a channel for it
<TangentBuntu> and I happen to be running xubuntu
<zoredache> it is fine.  :)
<TangentBuntu> thanks though
<slow-motion> bye
<kbrooks> hi
<zoredache> hello
<kbrooks> wassup?
<blkorpheus> the flash package is installed, but not installing flash
<blkorpheus> this issue still has not been resolved?
<crimsun> workarounds for the stable, supported releases are still being tested.
<blkorpheus> you are everywhere!
<blkorpheus> I'm trying to make a bootcd from ubuntu to install on this old machine
<blkorpheus> but all the directions I google are windowscentric
<blkorpheus> I remember seeing a link last night
<blkorpheus> but can no longer find it
<blkorpheus> any link to such a page off hand crimsun
<slow-motion> hi
<Flare183> Ok, i'm helping a friend use xubuntu and he wants to connect to the internet through a usb cable. Is that possible?
<Ein2015> scientology.org is down \o/
<totalwormface> nice :D
<oPeN-SouRCe> hi
<oPeN-SouRCe> i have an issue with apt-get
<soldats> whats the issue
<oPeN-SouRCe> cant install or upgrade nothing
<zoredache> do you get an error message perhaps?
<soldats> what command are you running
<soldats> or what errors are you getting per say
<oPeN-SouRCe> keeps with an error related with a package named "linux-restricted-modules-generic
<oPeN-SouRCe> can i paste the terminal translated
<oPeN-SouRCe> translated
<oPeN-SouRCe> from spanish
<oPeN-SouRCe> may content errors
<zoredache> if it is a long message it would be better to use pastebin
<zoredache> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soldats> !paste > oPeN-SouRCe
<soldats> sorrry zoredache i was too slow
<oPeN-SouRCe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54159/
<oPeN-SouRCe> i think :/
<zoredache> silly question, but is there free disk space?
<oPeN-SouRCe> yes
<oPeN-SouRCe> 5GB
<the_giver> i'm tyring to setup my xubuntu machine to use synergy
<the_giver> but i cant figure this damn part out:
<the_giver> (U) On Unix-like systems the Screen Name is the pre-defined screen name of the computer and is located in your internet configuration file.
<the_giver> what is that supposed to mean?
<the_giver> it def is not the hostname
<the_giver> since i tried that
<zoredache> hrm... the answer doesn't seem obvious.  I suspect I would try to uninstall, and reinstall linux-restricted-modules-generic
<oPeN-SouRCe> i tryied
<oPeN-SouRCe> but i can reintall packages
<oPeN-SouRCe> not even that one
<zoredache> oPeN-SouRCe: perhaps you could manually download the linux-restricted-modules-generic and install it manually with dpkg -i
<oPeN-SouRCe> cant
<oPeN-SouRCe> the problem is with dpck in general
<oPeN-SouRCe> dpkg*
#xubuntu 2008-01-31
<barfender> my monitor gives me 'no signal' after using ubuntu for like 10min (the time frame is usually within 30min). I am using fglrx (ati x1900xtx) and an LCD TV with dvi connection. What might be causing this?
<oPeN-SouRCe> the connector?
<oPeN-SouRCe> the plug?
<soldats> ^yuh, check connections first
<oPeN-SouRCe> or mabye your video card gets dc from the motherboard
<oPeN-SouRCe> can i recompile the kernel to see if the problem gets solbed?
<zoredache> oPeN-SouRCe: I don't think recmpiling the kernel will do anything to fix the package management system
<barfender> it has worked fine for a some time but now its not. In windows it works fine. the video card has gets its own power from the powersupply. Can't be anything wrong witht he connector/plug if it works fine in windowS?
<oPeN-SouRCe> but that package "linux-restricted-modules-generic" its a kernel extension
<zoredache> well more acuratly it is a meta-package that depends on the latest restricted modules package
<zoredache> the packaged named 'linux-restricted-modules' does nothing
<oPeN-SouRCe> it doesnt loades things like the video driver?
<zoredache> the package that it depends on does
<oPeN-SouRCe> but i have problems with THIS package
<oPeN-SouRCe> any ideas how to reinstall it
<oPeN-SouRCe> like, compiling it
<zoredache> yes... download the package manually (via http in a web browser) then use dpkg -i to install
<oPeN-SouRCe> ok, ill try to
<oPeN-SouRCe> downloading it
<oPeN-SouRCe> the same result
<oPeN-SouRCe> but not says unpack
<oPeN-SouRCe> says install
<bad_cables> anyone here seen the issue with the RaLink rt61 chipset?
<bad_cables> i downloaded the correct driver, and i installed it according to the ubuntu how-to
<bad_cables> i even blacklisted the old driver
<bad_cables> now, when i reboot i get a 0% signal
<kbrooks> bbl
<soulroot> hi all
<soulroot> intalled compiz on my laptop, anyone know how i can get things to work on i believe a 945gm/gms
<soulroot> graphics card
<soulroot> windows won't move, close or minimize
<soulroot> i cant even widen this chat window, can barely read it. does anyone even see this?
<maxamillion> soulroot: i see it
<maxamillion> soulroot: you nuked your window manager
<soulroot> thank you
<soulroot> ok, any way to fix?
<maxamillion> soulroot: i don't know much about the intel graphics chipset
<soulroot> thanks tho max
<maxamillion> soulroot: can you hit alt+f2 and have it open a run dialog? ... if so type in 'xfwm4' (without the quotes) and hit enter
<maxamillion> soulroot: you won't get compiz, but you can move stuff around again
<soulroot> it opens, but won't let me type in the box, it's highlighted grey
<maxamillion> ouch
<soulroot> yea
<maxamillion> soulroot: can you open a command line terminal?
<soulroot> yes
<soulroot> 2nd day user, sorry i was too hasty, lesson learned
<soulroot> won't rush installs again
<soulroot> any method for terminal to do the same?
<maxamillion> soulroot: ok, in that command line terminal type 'xfwm4 &' without the quotes and hit enter
<maxamillion> that should atleast get things working
<maxamillion> no worries, everyone wants to get the 3d stuff
<soulroot> xfwm4 &
<soulroot> it worked max, thank you
<maxamillion> soulroot: any time :)
<soulroot> so cool, cause my name is also Max.. didn;t mention it before because I was focusing.
<soulroot> sry, off topic
<sathehand> It worked?
<sathehand> I suppose it did. I'm suprised that I remembered enough to get back into this.
<sathehand> So, I have a question about hard drive partitions.
<sathehand> Is there a way to resize the hard drive partition containing Xubuntu, while in Xubuntu?
<sathehand> Anyone?
<soldats> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<soldats> i think you can do it by running the cd but afaik i think you can do it to a partition your not using at the moment as long as you unmount it
<sathehand> Sorry, I didn't notice the change in this window.
<sathehand> I am new to Xubuntu (and Linux in general), what is a console and how do I access it?
<soldats> click the menu and go to system >> terminal
<blkorpheus> sathehand, you want to start with reading material first
<blkorpheus> its going to be a long road if you start with questions like that
<sathehand> What reading material, blkorpheus?
<blkorpheus> knowing where the terminal is, and what to do with it, are two different things
<blkorpheus> sathehand, GOOGLE
<blkorpheus> not being funny
<blkorpheus> that is the best documentation out there
<sathehand> I knew where the terminal was, I just didn't recognize it as console.
<blkorpheus> your question typed as it is in google, will get results much faster
<blkorpheus> whatever
<blkorpheus> you don't really want to ask questions like that to start
<blkorpheus> .02
<blkorpheus> good luck
<blkorpheus> get your READ on
<blkorpheus> first
<sathehand> I thought I had done enough reading on the Ubuntu and Xubuntu sites... That was when I decided to come here.
<soldats> well if thats all you read theres a thousand times more to read. not saying it to frey you away but linux is a cintinual learnign process
<sathehand> I'm beginning to notice, hahahaha.
<sathehand> Of course, that is the reason I installed it.
<soldats> good :P i hope you enjoy your learning curve
<sathehand> I'm assuming that the learning curve is not friendly towards newcomers?
<soldats> no  it is, just be open minded and always learn with caution. dont do commands without reading the man pages
<sathehand> I feel kind of stupid now...
<sathehand> I just did that command posted by ubotu, which is essentially doing exactly what you said to not do, right?
<soldats> dont be. just google. linux for begginers. even go to linux.com and go to the beginner section you'll learn a lot
<sathehand> I knew I should have went through that tutorial thing or whatever on the Linux site....
<sathehand> I'll keep that in mind...
<soldats> no anyhing ubotu tells you to do do it. most likey it is to help but always read the links it gives you first until you know what the commands do
<soldats> plus ubotu is a bot and he is all knowing
<sathehand> Ah, thanks.
<sathehand> I disregarded the link because it was about a live CD, and 9 times out of 10 my CD drive doesn't work.
<sathehand> How do I get into the GParted now that it is installed?
<soldats> just remember always google first. if someting doesnt make sense search harder. if thats no hope come here. the ubuntu community is the best there is
<sathehand> Found it.
<soldats> it should be in the menu. or you can type gparted at a terminal
<soldats> before messing with gparted if yournot experienced with partitioning id suggest doing all the steps at linux.com
<sathehand> Good thing you said that, hahahaha.
<soldats> a lot f things can go wrong
<sathehand> I was getting ready to use it and it said something about the mouse (I believe it was because I tried clicking into here to reply) and so it failed.
<sathehand> Is it linux.com or linux.org?
<soldats> .org sorry
<sathehand> No problem, I just couldn't remember from my own memory.
<soldats> the first course has a lot of good info there
<sathehand> Should I be going through the courses/lessons?
<soldats> sure. start at the beginning, even if you know some of the stuff read it anyways it will help to have a better memory of it
<sathehand> Ah, okay.
<sathehand> Is there a disk defragmenter in Xubuntu?
<soldats> no
<sathehand> Is that because there is no need, or because there just isn't one designed yet?
<soldats> well yes but its unneeded and dangerous as far as i know
<soldats> linux partitions dont get fragmented
<sathehand> What if they are in NTFS?
<soldats> ntfs is windows format
<soldats> linux can read it
<sathehand> So it is fine still?
<sathehand> Sorry for all of my questions... And thank you for helping me as much as you have already.
<soldats> more than likely yes it is fine
<sathehand> Ummmm.... Should I go ahead and ask how to back up data in here, or should I check the internet first?
<soldats> hmm are you good with irc
<sathehand> Not anymore.
<soldats> are you using xchat
<sathehand> Pidgin.
<soldats> if possible will you connect to a different server. there is another channel i am on where you can ask more bsaic questions. if possible i would like to try to keep the clutter to a minimal here (keep it for more ubuntu oriented questions)
<sathehand> What is the channel?
<soldats> join the "irc.dal.net" server and then join the channel "#linuxtalk"
<sathehand> Give me some time and I'll figure out how to get there, hahahaha. (I stumbled into this one...)
<soldats> ok
<sathehand> I should be there.
<blkorpheus> wow
<blkorpheus> people hate to read
<soldats> meh
<soldats> sometimes its nice to get some encouragement
<blkorpheus> true
<blkorpheus> I salute your patience
<blkorpheus> Alpha 4 is here!
<blkorpheus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha4
<soldats> meh upgrading will ruin my uptime
<blkorpheus> which is?
<soldats> run uptime in terminal
<blkorpheus> lol
<blkorpheus> what is your uptime dude
<blkorpheus> I'm not your friend lol
<soldats> 14 days
<soldats> lol iget it
<blkorpheus> I could see how you'd be stuck in uberboonb mode
<blkorpheus> 14 days is not alot to worry about losing
<blkorpheus> I just hit day two
<soldats> meh its growing though
<blkorpheus> whats the package called
<soldats> last time was like 50 days
<blkorpheus> xubuntu-restricted?
<soldats> package for what
<blkorpheus> uh, restricted modules and such
<blkorpheus> xubuntu-restricted-extras - Commonly used restricted packages
<soldats> in the menu under system >> restriced drivers?
<blkorpheus> nah
<blkorpheus> ^^^^
<soldats> oh wait. yea i think thats the one
<soldats> the one you typed
<blkorpheus> ;)
<soldats> i dont do packages when i need something i get it one by one for restriced stuff
<blkorpheus> I like the bulk sometimes
<blkorpheus> convience
<soldats> true
<blkorpheus> I've put ubuntu on about 5 boxes this month
<soldats> good for you :)
<blkorpheus> ubuntu on three, and xubuntu on two
<blkorpheus> just trying to do my part:) thx
<soldats> lol, im glad your promoting ubuntu
<sathehand> I've been promoting Ubuntu a little as well...
<soldats> :P
<sathehand> Because I had the CD/DVD's to install five operating systems at this LAN Party I went to, several people got a chance to look through them and two others decided to install Ubuntu...
<soldats> awesome continue promoting
<blkorpheus> I almost got ubuntu on my boys new laptop
<blkorpheus> but the Vista eyecandy has him hooked me thinks
<blkorpheus> PC came with 2 gs and a dual core
<blkorpheus> 1G and 1 proc for Vista, the rest for him:/
<blkorpheus> silly
<soldats> well install compiz and wow him
<blkorpheus> oh he knows
<sathehand> Since I take both of my laptops to school (one for me to use and one for others), other students get a chance to see something other than Windows XP or Mac OS X (on all of the school district's computers).
<blkorpheus> his last machine I ubuntud
<soldats> vista is no match though
<blkorpheus> he likes it
<blkorpheus> but he like "new" stuff, bragging rights
<blkorpheus> "I got Vista, you don't"
<blkorpheus> whatever
<soldats> well tell him to say "i got linux im more elite than you"
<sathehand> The only reason I really keep Windows is because of familiarity and gaming...
<sathehand> And it is the only reason Vista will be on the desktop that I plan on building...
<blkorpheus> I think my friend made the right choice for him
<blkorpheus> some people are too lazy to learn new stuff
<blkorpheus> after his drive fragments, and its crippled by virii and spyware, he'll come back a crawling
<soldats> lol they always do
<sathehand> I'm not too lazy.
<blkorpheus> sad though, ubuntu would SCREAM on his machine
<blkorpheus> I want dual core:( waaa
<sathehand> Why not set it up to dual-boot?
<blkorpheus> because its Vista and not XP
<blkorpheus> Vista does not share
<sathehand> Ah, I wasn't aware of that.
<sathehand> How about running it inside of Vista?
<blkorpheus> because you did not google it first;)
<sathehand> I've seen that happen at the LAN Party.
<blkorpheus> Geezus
<soldats> vista CAN dual boot
<soldats> with ubuntu
<blkorpheus> I don't want to "run" linux in vmware
<blkorpheus> soldats, it can, but more trouble than its worth
<blkorpheus> The problem arises with two small features of Windows Vista that do not play well with Linux. The first of which, and the main issue, is the new bootloader that Windows Vista uses. The second, which only causes minor issues, is the new NTFS format that is used by Vista.
<blkorpheus> I'll pass
<soldats> meh oh well. i dont use windows and never will so i dont care.
<sathehand> Would using a Live CD work?
<blkorpheus> sathehand, you have no idea do you?
<sathehand> Sorry, but not really.
<soldats> be nice hes learning
<soldats> please :)
<blkorpheus> :)
 * soldats goes off to do some other things
<blkorpheus> I remember being there, and getting FLAMED, so I will not flame or be rude
<sathehand> This is only my third time booting into another operating system (other than Windows XP and Mac OS X).
<blkorpheus> may I ask your age?
<sathehand> 16.
<blkorpheus> ah, ok
<blkorpheus> stick with linux
<blkorpheus> you'll be a beast in 5yrs
<blkorpheus> ;)
<blkorpheus> if that
<blkorpheus> but read everything you can find
<blkorpheus> get a test box, and install linux, over and over
<blkorpheus> break it use
<blkorpheus> try gentoo
<blkorpheus> linux from scratch
<sathehand> Exactly the reason that I want to put Fedora 8 and Solaris 10 on here as well.
<blkorpheus> be aware, that in other channels, you will get FLAMED for your noobness
<sathehand> I'm assuming a test box is just a junk computer to use as a test platform?
<blkorpheus> thats why you do your homework first;)
<blkorpheus> eom
<blkorpheus> yes
<sathehand> This is my test box then, I have another laptop that is twice as good (not that it is that great either).
<sathehand> I try to do some "homework" but I don't understand everything that I read...
<Wyrmul>  I am trying to get grub to boot from my second hard drive.  I have added http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54180/ to my menu.lst.  If I unplug my linux drive my windows drives boots just fine.  any Ideas?
<sathehand> I'm already aware that I will get flamed for noobness... It has already happened before in other things. I just suck it up and deal with it.
<Wyrmul> tl least you didn't try to paste the output to fdisk -l into the im window.  that got me booted for noobness.
<soldats> lol thatll do it for sure
<sathehand> I'm lost there...
<Wyrmul> I pasted about thirty lines ending with CR's.  it spammed the channel
<blkorpheus> lol
<Wyrmul> I have learned to love the paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sathehand> When I'm in a channel already, is it best to do research right then or just ask the question?
<soldats> research first
<Wyrmul> you should search around a bit on the message boards and through google, if no clear answer exists the ask.  Take me, I have tried 5+ grub configurations before I hit the channels.
<Wyrmul> which no one has weighed in on yes I may add.. :(
<sathehand> Okay. Well, I'm going to do some research on that gentoo that was mentioned earlier.
<Wyrmul> aand I'm back.
<Wyrmul> I am trying to get grub to boot from my second hard drive.  I have added http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54180/ to my menu.lst.  If I unplug my linux drive my windows drives boots just fine.  any Ideas?
<soldats> Wyrmul, id suggest asking in #ubuntu since its way more populated there
<sathehand> Sorry Wyrmul, but I have no idea... I'd also suggest soldats' idea.
<Wyrmul> well I'll try there, thanks
<sathehand> I'm not sure where to look (I've never came across something mentioning this before), but when I go to turn off my laptop, what exactly does the "Save sessions for future logins" do? (I didn't do much research, because I haven't even came across a mentioning of this.)
<soldats> sometimes if have windows open they will pop back up on restart and all configurations you make to xfce or anhting eles will be saved as well. so always save sessions
<sathehand> Ah, I just figured it was similar to Firefox and just saved the windows open.
<Leo5731> good evening
<sathehand> Hello, Leo5731.
<Leo5731> i was hoping for some help unravelling the mysteries of xubuntu 7.10
<sathehand> Ummm... I might be able to help you.
<sathehand> I am a "noob", however.
<Leo5731> ah. well, I'm pretty noob myself
<Leo5731> i got cut off the other night, when i was on here trying to figure out why i have no tty text terminals anymore
<Leo5731> since i replaced ubuntu dapper with xubuntu gutsy
<sathehand> Sorry, you've lost me there, hahahaha.
<soldats> look in /etc/event.d/ and make sure none of the ttys are set to the extension .bak
<soldats> Leo5731, ^^
<Leo5731> nope they're not
<Leo5731> i discovered a fun trick though
<Leo5731> yes, well, there you see the "neat trick"
<Leo5731> crashed x
<Leo5731> by hitting ctrl alt f2, and then ctrl alt f7
<Leo5731> it wasn't crashing yesterday,, but today, it's having fun
<Leo5731> but, no, the tty1 thru tty6 are all listed, and not set to .bak
<soldats> hmm check your cables, make sure the monitor frequencies are correct, and the correct bit depth for the resolution
<Leo5731> i am on a laptop.
<Leo5731> it may well be a video card issue
<soldats> probly
<soldats> its more likely that
<sathehand> Well, I'm going to head out.
<Leo5731> it's odd, though, because it wored fine with dapper
<sathehand> I have to be up in 6.5 hours for school.
<Leo5731> sleep!
<soldats> bye feel to stop in here or the other server anytime sathehand
<sathehand> Will do, Leo. And thanks soldats.
<soldats> :)
<sathehand> Ummm should I just close everything or do I need to sign out?
<soldats> not sure Leo5731 im not experienced with laptops
<soldats> sathehand, just close is fine
<sathehand> Okay, hahahahaha, thanks.
<Leo5731> i wonder if I'd have better luck with 7.04... because i didn't have any problems like this with 6.06, but i needed updated clib stuff, so i wanted to upgrade
<soldats> well try it and see if the problem resolves itself. if it doesnt you may have a bigger problem. if the problem goes away reinstall 7.10 and if the problem is back maybe its a bug. but make sure your video card isnt the problem
<Leo5731> i wish i had checked to see what driver it was using before i upgraded
<zoredache> how did you upgrade?
<zoredache> did you got straight from 6.06 -> 7.10?
<Leo5731> i used a cd, and wiped everything clean, actally
<Leo5731> it's an old machine
<Leo5731> so, not a lot of hd space
<Leo5731> xorg.conf tells me my device is "Silicon Motion, Inc. SM710 LynxEM"
<Leo5731> which could well be right....
<Leo5731> the laptop is an old panasonic toughbook cf-27
<Leo5731> so, i guess the question is, can i install backwards to an older kernel and leave this one on here too?
<Leo5731> phooey, i gotta go. wife calling me to go to sleep. i'll see y'all on the morrow perhaps
<Terrapin25> Hel all
<Terrapin25> Hey*
<Terrapin25> Nedd a bit of help  if anyone is availble
<maxamillion> Terrapin25: fire away, i will do my best :)
<Terrapin25> hey dude, thanks, I have just installed xubuntu for the first time
<Terrapin25> i am a complete n00b on the whole linux side of things
<Terrapin25> but I am having soem screen resolution problems
<Terrapin25> that is, it wont let me be over 800x600
<Terrapin25> and like, 70Hz...
<Terrapin25> Yet the monitor and graphics card, although old, can and have done much better when i had windows on it
<UltraNav> ping
<UltraNav> What Do you use to mount webdav devices ? - I used nautilus on Ubuntu ... is there something similar ?
<kwhk> hi, any one here uses WINE for running MS Office?
<qwerkus> helo
<qwerkus> l
<qwerkus> i'm looking for a nice dvd burning soft for xfce
<qwerkus> any idea ?
<blubb> i use brasero, a friend of mine graveman
<blubb> qwerkus ^^
<qwerkus> brasero also burns dvds ?
<blubb> oh, you were after dvds
<zials> yes brasero burns DvDs
<zials> beh, a minute too late =(
<chris710> hi
<TheSheep> hi chris710
<chris710> how can i install a new desktop cos i only have 3 and i want 4 for the cube on compiz ?
<chris710> do you speak spanish,french or portuguese?
<chris710> is there anyone here?
<blubb> yes.
<chris710> can you help me?
<bytor4232> I would recommend asking in the #ubuntu channel.
<bytor4232> Setting up Compiz under XFCE is not an easy task.
<chris710> and i'd like to change my resolution into 1024x768 cos i'm in 1280x1024 and its a little big
<chris710> and when i go to the settings,there is only 640x480 and default
<TheSheep> chris710: the number of desktops cam be changed in the compiz settings
<TheSheep> chris710: you can ask for help on that on the compiz channel, they know best
<TheSheep> !compiz | chris710
<ubotu> chris710: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<chris710> yes but i have only 3 desktops
<chris710> and i want 4
<chris710> i know how to change in compiz....desktop>size...
<TheSheep> chris710: in xfce you change it in settings->workspaces and margins, but that won't work under compiz
<chris710> ok thanks
<chris710> dowhat languages do you speak?
<chris710> what*
<chris710> are you here?
<TheSheep> chris710: English and Polish
<chris710> ok
<chris710> do you know where can i download radeon driver for my radeon 7000 rc100?
<The-Kernel> Polish?
<chris710> me french,spanish,portuguese and english
<chris710> i live in paris,my mother is portuguese and my father is italian^^
<TheSheep> chris710: you can click on 'system->restricted drivers'
<TheSheep> chris710: and it will allow you to install that driver if it's available
<chris710> ok thanks
<chris710> it says my material doesn't need any driver....
<chris710> does compiz-fusion work with Xfce?
<TheSheep> chris710: linux has most of the needed herware drivers built in
<TheSheep> chris710: you can use it instead of xfce's default window manager, yes
<chris710> and how can i replace it intsead of xfces manager?
<TheSheep> chris710: if it's just for this once, you can just run it from a terminal
<TheSheep> chris710: if you want to use it instead always, I think there are some howtos on the forums
<chris710> and what have i to write?
<chris710> which forum?
<TheSheep> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<TheSheep> chris710: to start compiz from terminal, simply write 'compiz' or 'compiz --replace'
<chris710> and for compiz-fusion,i have to write compiz-fusion?
<TheSheep> not sure
<chris710> woooooooooooo it works!!!!!!
<chris710> linux f**** windows and its vista
<chris710> i only have a little probleme....
<chris710> problem*
<chris710> i don't know how to install my theme,in it,there is a folder called gtk-2.0 and in it there are a lot of folders and files....
<chris710> do you know how to install it?
<chris710> pleeeeease i need your help!
<TheSheep> chris710: just unpack it to the .themes directory in your home
<chris710> i want it for emerald isn't it .emerald?
<TheSheep> not usre
<TheSheep> sure
<TheSheep> you should ask about compiz-related things on #compiz-fusion, these guys have more experience
<chris710> ok thanks
<Ven]n^> hey guys
<Ven]n^> is Xubuntu - Thunar Native Windows Network Browsing something that being worked on to include in the installation?
<TheSheep> Ven]n^: no
<Ven]n^> why not? :p
<TheSheep> Ven]n^: thunar is supposed to be simple and lightweight, and there are external tools already providing this functionality
<Ven]n^> ah, ok
<Ven]n^> thanks
<TheSheep> check out the smbfs
<zoredache> or fusesmb.  Either combined with autofs or afuse and some scripts will give you the ability to browse things
<Ven]n^> i used fusesmb
<Ven]n^> this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<Brian_L> can anyone point me towards a straight forward method to install xubuntu from a  usb drive? I am going to attempt to install xubuntu on a mini-itx system which has no cdrom drive
<Brian_L> I have found some ubuntu howtows but these seem to be for version 6
<TheSheep> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Brian_L> thanks
<hepek> anybody out there?
<zoredache> perhaps
<Dev1> Hello all
<hepek> howdy!
<hepek> i have the strangest problem ... In Firefox and some other GTK+ apps (like XChat etc...), Ctrl+A does nothing and Alt+A selects all in textboxes all of the sudden... Any ideas?
<Dev1> it works fine in non-gtk apps?
<hepek> I did reset all the accelerators for GTK+, but still nothing...
<hepek> yes
<hepek> Qt works
<hepek> in firefox it works on webpages
<hepek> but not in addressbar or search
<Dev1> i have no idea
<hepek> I didn
<hepek> 't mess with the keys...
<hepek> it just happened all of the sudden...
<hepek> bollocks!
<hepek> another Q:
<hepek> my suspend is useless because xfce-mcs-manager is blocking my sound module from unloading when suspending...
<hepek> how can I make it release the sound card without having to kill the mofo?
<hepek> it locks the /dev/snd/controlC0
<antares79> hi everyone
<hepek> hello!
<antares79> hi! i just have quick question regarding the behaviour of gnome-screensaver used in gutsy
<hepek> shoot
<antares79> with xscreensaver (up to feisty), the dialog box prompting for a password used to be painted on top of the screensaver itself. with gnome-screensaver, I noticed the screensaver clears the screen and shows the dialog box on top of the normal desktop.
<antares79> does this happen for everyone?
<antares79> or is there a config option or something that I'm missing?
<hepek> I thought that you had a problem... :)
<hepek> i think that xflock4 is drawing the window...
<antares79> well, it kind of is... what good is a locked session if anyone who just moves the mouse can still see the desktop and all windows on it?  suppose you have a confidential e-mail open or something
<hepek> wow
<hepek> never happened to me
<hepek> on my computer
<hepek> the background of that window is black...
<hepek> nothing, not even the screensaver win...
<hepek> try to run xflock4 from terminal
<hepek> if it still shows all the windows than it has nothing to do with screensaver
<antares79> sorry, the phone rang ;-)  i'll try that now, thanks
<antares79> nope, no black background. if I move the mouse, the screen clears, shows the desktop and the password dialog box on top of that
<hepek> apparently it looks like xflock4 is a script that runs gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<barfender> I am getting 'no signal' from my monitor. This happens after 30min of activity in console mode and in xfce with fglrx loaded. What could be the problem and could HardyHeron/Aplha fix this?
<hepe1> hi everybody!
<quittt> hello
<quittt> hello
<quittt> how do I change terminal fonts?
<barfender> under settings
<quittt> barfender, because the original fonts are damn ugly
<barfender> quittt never asked why you want to change fonts! :)
<quittt> barfender, because it is portuguese
<quittt> and since it is in portuguese, it should be functional
<quittt> accents are like bizarre characters
#xubuntu 2008-02-01
<luc_> Is there a xubuntu release working on the PS3 at all?
<quittt> hello
<quittt> do you know how do I edit Xfce menu?
<luc_> quittt: http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/12/manually-edit-the-xfce-menu/ after a quick search...
<bad_cables> anyone using a Linksys WPM54G wireless card?
<quittt> luc_, well, it is not I'm looking for
<soldats> quittt, thats the only way to edit the system part of the menu other than that you need to make some .desktop files or edit already made .desktop files
<LetsGo67> My time is constantly 6 hours late, can someone help me fix this pleas?
<soldats> rclick the time app and set to your correct time zone
<LetsGo67> I am unable to do that, soldats.
<soldats> well manually set the clock to the right time and save sassions and restart and see if it help. other wise the normal solution is rclick >> properties >> and set the time zone there
<LetsGo67> It's Xfce, not Gnome.
<bad_cables> yes yes yes
<bad_cables> ndiswrapper is the best
<zoredache> bad_cables: I disagree.  I find that buying a supported network adapter is the best
<zoredache> buying cheap unsupported adapters just encourages the stupid vendors to keep making them.
<bad_cables> they dont get paid to make drivers for linux do they?
<bad_cables> and this adaptor wasn't cheap and it was on the Ubuntu list of supported out of the box wifi nics
<bad_cables> i actually did get 2 cheap wifi nics trying to get them to work as well
<zoredache> no, but at least in some cases the manufacturers publish the full specs for the card, and don't require that your dirver includes prorprietry firmware
<bad_cables> well my nic is the Linksys WMP54G 4.1 with the rt61 driver
<bad_cables> the rt61pci is what xubuntu installed
<bad_cables> that worked but dropped connection on huge downloads, like... apt-get updates and things
<bad_cables> then i worked from the threads and tried a new rt61 driver
<bad_cables> that worked but, when it scanned i saw a 0% on the radio for all the networks
<bad_cables> finally i saw a newer thread that advised the nidiswrapper
<bad_cables> untill there is a better driver, that is what i am stuck with
<bad_cables> i dont mind, as long as it is stable
<gmcastil> i'm still new to the way that Apt works and I'm trying to understand the difference between 'update' and 'upgrade'.  The description makes it look as if 'update' doesn't actually make any changes to local Apt database.  Is this correct?
<neald> Hey all, I'm trying to install xubuntu via a partion from another linux system.  I mounted the image, copied all the contents to a partition, set grup to boot to that drive, I get a boot, but I get an error (kernel panic) on the loading of scripts and it kills init.  Anyone know off hand what I did wrong?
<maxamillion> neald: no, sorry .... can't say i have ever tried to install that way
<cookiemonster077> Help my panel applets and menus have disappeared
<maxamillion> cookiemonster077: but not the panels themselves?
<cookiemonster077> yes panels to
<cookiemonster077> help maxamillion left
<neald> Okay, I'll see if I can find help elsewhere
<cookiemonster077> is anyone here
<bytor4232> Hit alt-f2, then type in xfce4-panel
<whyking_> hi
<whyking_> I installed a debian package because I needed a newer version.. but now ubuntu caught up, but there is a conflict
<whyking_> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/pyqt4-dev-tools_4.3-2ubuntu7.1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/qt4/plugins/designer/libpythonplugin.so', which is also in package python-qt4
<whyking_> I removed libpythonplugin.so but the conflict remains
<Ven]n> tip for an ok e-mail app in xubuntu? :)
<Ven]n> didnt like thunderbird
<gabkdll1> Ven]n: I have gmail collect all my email, and then I read it through the web-interface
<gabkdll1> I tried mutt, but it was a little overkill for my needs, even though it is pretty light weight
<gabkdll1> some people really like sylpheed, and it certainly is light weight and fast
<gabkdll1> I like having my email integrated with my chat though
<pb_ee1> Heya
<pb_ee1> i'm looking for a way to create my own keyboard layout, is there a way to do so with ubuntu or xubuntu?
<TheSheep> pb_ee1: sure, just copy and edit one of the layout files, they are text files
<pb_ee1> ho, nice to know that, but... where are those files? :p
<TheSheep> pb_ee1: /usr/share/X11/xkb/
<TheSheep> pb_ee1: you probably want to read some documentation on xkb first
<pb_ee1> Thanks a lot TheSheep, i'm looking into it right now ;)
<TheSheep> !layout
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<pb_ee1> thanks for this additional info ;)
<TheSheep> this link should get you started, I think
<pb_ee1> i'll look at it ;p
<mynyml> i can't get my mic to work with skype, been researching for hours on google. any tip would be greatly appreciated
<TheSheep> mynyml: does it work with other applications?
<mynyml> TheSheep: i can hear my voice comming out of the speakers
<TheSheep> hmm.. then the problem seems to be with skype and its settings, I guess
<TheSheep> I have no experience with it, it's proprietary software
<mynyml> TheSheep: i know, just that it's always worked before. and i really need to use it
<TheSheep> mynyml: it's set to alsa?
<mynyml> TheSheep: not sure ... you mean the skype settings? the sound in options are either default or a variety HDA intel (....)
<TheSheep> mynyml: is there any other application running that might be using your microphone?
<mynyml> nothing that wouldnt have been running on my previous laptop
<mynyml> there's pidgin but afaik it doesnt have an audio feature yet ...
<TheSheep> no
<mynyml> TheSheep: how do i add "model=ref" as a module option?
<TheSheep> mynyml: in /etc/modprobe.d/options
<mynyml> TheSheep: so i just add another line to it? options ??? model=ref   ?
<TheSheep> mynyml: it's: options module_name model=ref
<TheSheep> mynyml: where module_name is the module you want to add this option for
<mynyml> TheSheep: unfortunatly kernel modules are beyound the realm of my limitted knowledge
<mynyml> is alsa a module?
<TheSheep> mynyml: but the hwto you're following does tell what module it's for?
<mynyml> TheSheep: no, its just an entry towards the end of a long thread discussing a similar problem
<soldats> mynyml, have you seen this site http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=4489
<mynyml> "Solved by adding model=ref as a module option. See Question #6414"
<mynyml> i found question 6414 through google, that might have it ..
<Ven]n> hmm.. i need to install gtk-devel and glib-devel
<Ven]n> where do i find the repositories for those?
<zoredache> Ven]n: there should be packages in the main repository
<Ven]n> hmm
<Ven]n> cant find
<zoredache> it would probably be named something like libnnnnn-dev
<Ven]n> i have the ubuntu supported packages and the ubuntu community supported pacakges
<Ven]n> oh..
<zoredache> for example the gtk package might be libgtk1.2-dev
<zoredache> or maybe libgtk2.0-dev... depending on the version you want
<Ven]n> a bunch of them
<Ven]n> i just need one to install sylpheed
<Ven]n> foudn libgtk2.0-dev yes
<zoredache> aside from disk space it probably wouldn't hurt to just install all of the possibilties
<Ven]n> using eeepc
<Ven]n> i dont have disk space :D
<chris710> hi
<chris710> who can help me for the configuration of compiz and emerald with xfce please?
<Ven]n> whats the difference between sylpheed and sylpheed-claws?
<chris710> sorry i don't know...
<Ven]n> chris710, is there a problem?
<chris710> can you help me for compiz?
<chris710> yes
<Ven]n> then the normal way is to ask a question and wait for answers
<Ven]n> :p
<chris710> ...
<chris710> ii only have the windows decoration of my theme with emerald....
<chris710> and they have disparaten when i have on xfce...
<Ven]n> is disparaten a word?
<chris710> i don't know....xd
<chris710> disparated...
<Ven]n> disappeared?
<chris710> i live in france(paris) and i'm only 13 so....
<chris710> ah yes disappeared
<Ven]n> try following this guide: http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:compiz_on_eeexubunto
<chris710> do you know if it's possible to change the text color in the panel?
<Ven]n> yes
<chris710> i have a radeon 7000 but in the terminal,hi writes xgl is not present,but the 3d works on compiz
<chris710> and how can i change it?
<Ven]n> i dont understand your sentences
<Ven]n> it doesnt matter if it says xgl not present
<Ven]n> it doesnt have to be
<Ven]n> and these are really questions for compiz.. which you should ask in #compiz
<chris710> i have an ATI RADEON 7000 and 3D works good on compiz but it writes xgl is not present...
<chris710> but i think there is AIGLX
<Ven]n> its common that it writes xgl not present
<chris710> sorry..what means common?
<Ven]n> normal
<chris710> i don't remember...
<chris710> ah ok
<chris710> and do you know how to change the resolution cos i have 1280x1024 and i want 1024x768...
<chris710> and in the settings,there is only 640x480,1280x1024 and default...
<Ven]n> no
<chris710> ok..
<hepek> hey, can anyone help me, I have a GTK+ problem in xubuntu 7.10, Ctrl+A is not bound to select all  in textboxes, but only moves cursor to the beginning of the line, also, sometimes, Alt+A sometimes does the job... Problem occured yesterday and I still can't figure out why... Any ideas?
<chris710> no sorry...
<hepek> thanks anyway
<chris710> do you know how install a deklet with compiz?
<chris710> i have gdesklets...
<Ven]n> why do you ask here?
<chris710> ok...ok...ok i go to #compiz...
<cookiemonster077> Help all of my panels have disappeared
<chris710> tape alt+f2 and write xfce4-panel
<zoredache> try pressing alt-fw, then running xfce4-panel
<chris710> how can i change text color on the panel?
<cookiemonster077> thanks but now I feel like an idiot haha
<chris710> xd
<chris710> do you know how to change the panel text color
<chris710> ?
<chris710> are you here?
<cookiemonster077> my fusesmb has lost my network folders nothing has changed in the network. anyone know why
<BronxAngel> hello xubuntu users. i need tips on making xubuntu even faster on older machines
<TheSheep> BronxAngel: the first tip: use some lighter distribution, like archlinux or even gentoo with proper flags
<BronxAngel> the oldest machine i have is 333mhz+256ram
<BronxAngel> the installer for archlinux doe snot look too userfriendly for a noob like me
<TheSheep> BronxAngel: well, if you're not an advanced user, then better stay with xubuntu
<TheSheep> BronxAngel: you can disable the printing daemon (cups) if you don't use it, and a number of other unused services (like bluetooth)
<BronxAngel> cool, thanks TheSheep, plus i already installed xubuntu and it is a blessing to this old pc. win98 never ran like this b4
<BronxAngel> i heard that reducing the workspace desk to 1 reduces memory. is this true?
<TheSheep> BronxAngel: you can also remove some of the autostarted applications, like update notification, crash reporting, etc.
<BronxAngel> awesome. where is there a nice tutorial with all these goodies?
<TheSheep> BronxAngel: I don't know any, but I'm sure there are some on the forums
<TheSheep> !forums | BronxAngel
<ubotu> BronxAngel: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<ss> hulloooooo
<roflmaoxx> anyone know if ubuntu has a torrentflux-b4rt package anywhere? cant find it with synaptic and its a pain in the ass to setup manually :S
<poccy> hi@ll
<poccy> I'm trying to setup my wireless wpa connection by terminal, what are the commands I should use?
<poccy> it works well with the gui version
<speedcore> hello!
<speedcore> I got problems with VNCSERVER... on Xubuntu... anyone who has experience?
<soldats> are you connecting to linux or windows
<soldats> i only have little experience with it
<roflmaoxx> ive had problems with vnc myself its a pain in the ass :s
<themunkee> anyone here?
<soldats> hmm
<speedcore> roflmaoxx: did you get it to work?
<soldats> speedcore, what was your problem. if we dont know we cant read your mind
#xubuntu 2008-02-02
<oem__> what controls automounting in xubuntu? cause it doesnt seem to be working for me
<soldats> hal afaik
<oem__> hmm
<oem__> wouldnt that not being functional screw other stuff up?
<soldats> what are you trying to automount
<oem__> anything i put in the dvd drive
<oem__> the drive works i installed from it and i can mount stuff from the cli
<oem__> automount is inop though
<oem__> well lets see if the gnome volume manager being installed fixes things
<oem> well installing gnome volume manager didnt fix anythign
<soldats> do you have anything else mounted where the cdrom0 should normally be mounted ie. another hdd
<oem> nope
<oem> and it works if i manually mount it
<soldats> wierd, i wonder if somehow it was removed from .hal.mtab
<oem> and it seems to only effect the cdrom because usb devices show up
<oem> so any ideas on how to fix automounting
<evil_tech> anyone?
<Xcriss> Can I seek help for ubuntu here?
<Xcriss> Is there someone here that can help me witht he installation
<roflmaoxx> what do u have problems with?
<Xcriss> after you hit
<Xcriss> install/load or what ever the first option is
<Xcriss> is it supposed to take 5+ minutes before you see anything after that?
<Xcriss> when you load off disk
<roflmaoxx> nope :O
<Xcriss> how long is it supposed to be at the screen with the moving bar
<roflmaoxx> depends on ur pc i guess
<roflmaoxx> but not 5 minutes =p
<Xcriss> ill check to make sure my files aren't corrupted
<roflmaoxx> even my p2 200mhz or something starts in 1min or so
<Xcriss> im running an amd 64 bit 2.01ghz
<roflmaoxx> hmm no idea then :(
<speedcore> yo... anyone who has experience with vnc-server..  ultravnc won't connect
<ere4si> yeh - I use vnc to connect to my server
<ere4si> have you got the right comp name and ip address?
<speedcore> yeah
<speedcore> and it's LAN
<speedcore> Just trying to set it up
<speedcore> seems tricky on Xubuntu
<speedcore> Been flowing this thread:  http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-remote-desktop-with-vnc4server.html
<sugardrunk> å
<sugardrunk> sorry
<sugardrunk> ...not
<sugardrunk> ...but I would like to ask if I can edit the menu of applications etc. of XUBUNTU via [gedit] or [leafpad] ???
<sugardrunk> because the menu editor is useless!
<ere4si> I agree sugardrunk  - it needs work!
<ere4si> sugardrunk, I'm not on my xubuntu bow atm - can you type in a terminal -   locate menu*   - and we'll see if we can't edit it
<sugardrunk> i would just like to know if xfce4 stores the menu somewhere
<ere4si> gotta find it first
<sugardrunk> can it be a anywhere :D
<ere4si> /usr/share or /usr/bin I think
<sugardrunk> ok, and is there a name fot the file?
<ere4si> I would try    locate menu
<sugardrunk> ...
<sugardrunk> i cannot edit it that way...
<sugardrunk> but thanks
<sugardrunk> maybe i'm too tired...
<sugardrunk> need to go to sleep :D
<ere4si> that finds it then sudo mousepad /path/to/file
<sugardrunk> a new trial tomorrow... or maybe the day after...
<sugardrunk> thanks anyways
<sugardrunk> that menu would not give me edit anything
<ere4si> k
<sugardrunk> there was nothing usefull
<sugardrunk> but that is for another day
<sugardrunk> sorry :D
<sugardrunk> i am too epic
<sugardrunk> :D
<sugardrunk> bye :D
<ere4si> can you right click an entry you want to move?
<sugardrunk> ... so im looking for the applications memu of the panel... but im drunk...
<sugardrunk> and there is nothing if I locate it
<sugardrunk> or in the "menu editor" ... which is useless :D
<ere4si> you open applications and there isn't any applications?
<sugardrunk> there is / are
<sugardrunk> but cannot edit them
<sugardrunk> from where?
<sugardrunk> o
<sugardrunk> h
<sugardrunk> yea the menu editor...
<sugardrunk> there is no apps
<sugardrunk> none
<ere4si> try this - open the applications menu - right click an option you want to remove or whatever - and you should get a drop down menu giving you choices
<sugardrunk> xfce4?
<sugardrunk> xubuntu?
<sugardrunk> no way
<ere4si> like I said earlier I'm not at my xubuntu box atm...
<sugardrunk> yep
<sugardrunk> thanks anyways
<sugardrunk> i am also NOT in my full sense right now :D
<ere4si> k
<sugardrunk> so....
<sugardrunk> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<sugardrunk> :DDDDDDDD:
<sugardrunk> :DDDDDDDDD
<sugardrunk> funny
<sugardrunk> but nice
<sugardrunk> :D
<soldats> dont spam
<sugardrunk> bye
<sugardrunk> i wont, no more
<sugardrunk> soldats, and was not for you either... so no offence
<sugardrunk> soldats, or "your matter"
<sugardrunk> soldats, but sorry
<soldats> :P
<sugardrunk> soldats, no really
<sugardrunk> soldats, dont take it so serious :D I lost the track my self (had a question that went...)
<sugardrunk> [07:29] <sugardrunk> i would just like to know if xfce4 stores the menu somewhere
<sugardrunk> and how to edit it by gedit / leafpad / mousepad or such
<soldats> you mean for the system part of the menu
<sugardrunk> all of them.... menu editor wont work
<sugardrunk> the whole menu
<sugardrunk> where is it stored
<sugardrunk> where are the files for it?
<soldats> it isnt, the xfce menu is restrictive in that you need to either edit the xml files or you can create .desktop files in order to edit the menu. a quick reference to the xubuntu xfce wiki should give you all the info you need
<soldats>  something like /.config/xfce/menu or similar to that i cant remember
<sugardrunk> ok thanks
<soldats> go to the wiki for xubunut though
<sugardrunk> i will look for them tomorrow and figure out (don't even know why I was bothering tonight... sorry :D)
<soldats> its alright well now you know where to look :)
<sugardrunk> yea :D
<lewdvanity> I just installed ubuntu I'm pretty much a newbie to this os, and I am trying to get my sound card to work, Im using a dell MT3705 that had vista on it
<TeslaTony> Hello
<TeslaTony> Question: I'm currently running Ubuntu, and have added KDE, and want to add XFCE as well. ANy suggestions of how I should go about that?
<aanderse> sudo apt-get install xubuntu would work
<aanderse> might install more than you want, though
<aanderse> depends
<aanderse> when you say you're running "ubuntu", do you mean "kubuntu" or "ubunu" ?
<TeslaTony> Ubuntu, the one that defaults to Gnome. My girlfriend prefers KDE, and I run a number of KDE apps, plus I wanted to play with KDE more, so I installed KDE
<aanderse> ok
<aanderse> yeah so you could probably just type "sudo apt-get install xubuntu" with no problems then
<TeslaTony> I was considering messing with some older hardware, and just generally wanted to see more of XFCE
<ere4si> sudo apt-get install xfce4
<TeslaTony> Groovy
<ere4si> it's in synaptic if you want GUI
<TeslaTony> ere4si: Why that command over aanderse's suggestion?
<ere4si> xubuntu is a distro - xubuntu-desktop installs xfce4 + apps - xfce4 installs the window manager and uses installed apps
<TeslaTony> Gotcha. Would installing the xubuntu apps cause any trouble for me?
<ere4si> not at all - you would just double up on some things is all
<TeslaTony> Multiple word processors, media players, browsers, etc?
<ere4si> yep
<ere4si> if you've got the space...
<TeslaTony> Actually, I'd kinda like to try some of them
<ere4si> go ahead with xubuntu-desktop for the experience :)
<ere4si> when you install it you will see the extra apps as dependencies
<TeslaTony> OK
<TeslaTony> Cool. The command line spat back "package xubuntu not found," but Synaptic had it
<TeslaTony> ...which I thought I had looked at previously...
<soldats> wierd it should have been there
<TeslaTony> BTW, how well does xfce handle KDE and Gnome applications? I recall some time ago that the different platforms didn't always play nice
<freepenguin> now I've finally the page of ubuntu free penguin edition: http://www.freepenguin.it/ubuntufp-download-en.html
<slow-motion> hi
<ere4si> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<quittt> how do I edit 'system' menu?
<ere4si> quittt, what os do you have?
<quittt> Xubuntu
<quittt> (what a question!)
<ere4si> you just asked on #ubuntu quittt  - which is why I checked...
<quittt> ok
<ere4si> there's a menu entry   applications - settings - menu editor   tried that?
<quittt> yes
<quittt> but everything is inside 'system'
<quittt> useless
<PeckaH> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/12/manually-edit-the-xfce-menu/
<PeckaH> https://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/04/howto-remove-menu-entries-from-the-system-menu/
<quittt> PeckaH, and where is the menu entries that are located in Others in XFCE?
<quittt> because they are NOT in those places
<quittt> PeckaH, actually they are "lost" in other place
<PeckaH> $ locate *.desktop
<PeckaH> I had the same problem a while back and those are the main things I did
<quittt> /usr/share/gnome/apps/Games
<quittt> argh hehe
<quittt> thanks =]
<PeckaH> :)
<quittt> PeckaH, how do I restart it?
<quittt> restart the XFCE menu?
<PeckaH> or restart X, I don't really remember
<siggjen> i can't get my 2 soundcard setup work functionally ):
<siggjen> i want standard sound in soundcard 0
<siggjen> and i want to play music in soundcard 2
<Epicenter> Hello :) I am trying to put Ubuntu (Xubuntu to be specific) on a laptop with no CDROM drive. It can ONLY boot the HDD, no FDD or USB Devices. I am trying to install it from another machine, with the HDD attached to a USB adapter. But it seems to want to detect all hardware from the installing machine.
<Epicenter> Is there a way to get it to detect the hardware of the machine I install it in next?
<Epicenter> Or to otherwise get an installer ON the hard disk to install from the proper machine?
<Laney> Epicenter713: Does this help? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<Epicenter713> Fully updated Xubuntu. Everything is fast and responsive when I first am logging in, or when I click "log out" in XFCE. but once XFCE finishes loading everything is sluggish and horribly choppy, even mouse movements are badly delayed. Any ideas what may be wrong? :(
<nikolam> Epicenter713, if hard disk activity is huge try to look for gam_server process and kill it.
<nikolam> also if you have slower gr. card, uninstall compiz fusion
<Epicenter713> It's a Silicon Motion Lynx3DM+, really really low end
<Epicenter713> Isn't compiz crazy GPU intensive?
<Epicenter713> Xorg is using 96% of CPU
<nanbudh> in xubuntu one can set the screen resolution in settings>screens and graphics as well as settings>display settings. whats the difference? and if by chance anyone is using samtron 55v 15inch crt could you suggest what is the best resolution to work and the herz too?
<nikolam> nanbudh, zou need to find EXACT specification for horizontal and vertical refresh ranges for zour monitor. And zou need to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set all frequencies right. If zou dont set frequencz right, zou can damage zour monitor if frequencz is out of range
<nanbudh> nikolam: my monitor is quite old and i donot have its manual or anything with me. how can i find out the specs?
<nikolam> nanbudh, on internet. I can trz to find it
<nanbudh> i am searching..
<nikolam> nanbudh, it is samsung monitor, is it not?
<nanbudh> yes samsung samtran 55v 15 inch CRT
<nanbudh> *samtron
<nanbudh> the thing is there is a samtron 55v mentioned in the screen and graphics. but one can change the resolution too. which resolution to choose is the question
<nanbudh> BRB
<nanbudh> back
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54498/
<nikolam> 30-55 horizontal, 50-120 vertical
<nikolam> Samtron; Samtron 55v; sam12b7; 30-55; 50-120; 1
<nanbudh> nikolam: can i set these in settings>screens and graphics? or shold i use dpkg xorg server command u told me earlier about?
<nanbudh> and which resolution should i use?
<nikolam> try 1024x768 that will work for shure
<nikolam> and 60hz and 70 and 75hz refresh rate.
<nikolam> check other specifications for higher refresh rate, if it can work
<nanbudh> i just checked that there is no place to set the horizontal and vertical refresh rates anywhere. and yes its working at 1024x768
<nanbudh> thanks for the help
<nikolam> there is place to set if you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and restart, like you should do.
<nikolam> samtron 56V(15") with max resolution @ 800x600@85Hz or 1024x768@60Hz
<nikolam> refresh rates are stated in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nanbudh> can i simply do sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make changes over there? that way i wont have to reboot just now. they would take effect the next time. would that be okay?
<nikolam> Yes you can. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does just that. But it is safer to run a command then to do it yourself. You can always use command line sudo nano to make changes if X wont start.
<nanbudh> okay thank you very much
<nikolam> np :)
<PsynoKhi0> Hi, is it possible to create a Xubuntu/DeLI dual boot?
<Simpatico22> hi
<PsynoKhi0> hi
<Ven]n> i was just wondering.. why is totem player being the default movie app and not mplayer or vlc?
<pmj> due to the legal issues with mplayer and vlc. Also, Totem is a simpler and more integrated player
<pmj> making it the superior choice up until you actually want to use it to watch a movie, where it all falls down ;)
<TheSheep> shame it doesn't have subtitle support
<TheSheep> but well, all the world speaks English
<pmj> it does, if you place the subtitles in the same directory as the movie. Not all formats are supported, though, and it has no support for styled subtitles either
<TheSheep> I have them in the same directory
<Ven]n> pmj, ah, i see
<TheSheep> nevermind
<TheSheep> sorry for bitching :)
<pmj> make sure the subtitle file has the exact same as the movie file, except the extension
<pmj> exact same name
<pmj> or just use a better player, which I'm pretty sure you already did :)
<slow-motion> re
<yannick_lm> hi all
<misterblonde2517> can anyone reccomend a good chess program
<TheSheep> good as in nice looking, or good as in well playing?
<TheSheep> !info 3dchess
<ubotu> 3dchess (source: 3dchess): 3D chess for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-12 (gutsy), package size 31 kB, installed size 132 kB
<misterblonde2517> 2d is fine, id be playing on my not so powerful eee
<TheSheep> I think I've seen pychess
<TheSheep> but I don't know how well it plays, I think it uses gnuchess under the hood
<misterblonde2517> do you know if it has somethign to help me improve, or is it simply something to pay against
<cookiemonster077> I am looking for a transparent terminal app. Any suggestions?
<siggjen> Terminal
<Ven]n> the xfce4-terminal can be transparent
<Siegfried> hi
<Siegfried> anyone knows if it's possible to install linux from a ntfs windows partition, no-cd, no-floppy
<Siegfried> install xubuntu*
<Siegfried> if the iso is on the windows partition
<TheSheep> !install | Siegfried
<ubotu> Siegfried: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Siegfried> thx TheSheep
<slow-motion> n8
<GERD_MD> I just DWNL'd the new ALSA files, having some trouble installing
<ere4si> do they come with a readme file?
<GERD_MD> no
<GERD_MD> Wait, yes they do.
<GERD_MD> are you going to tell me to do the obvious.
#xubuntu 2008-02-03
<Ven]n> hmm.. i followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<Ven]n> to get fusesmb in thunar
<Ven]n> and it worked fine
<Ven]n> but now when i try to open a shared folder it says connection timed out right away
<yannick_lm> hi all
<yannick_lm> I've got a little trouble with Xubuntu. When I maximize my windows,
<yannick_lm> I loose the decoration in the bottom
<mkquist> hey all, anyone any thoughts, install ubuntu alternate, comp powers down fine, use xubuntu install cd and wont power all the way down, like actually turn off...
<Ven]n> so weird
<Ven]n> i keep getting connection timed out using fusesmb
<leche> mkquist, check the boot options, those things need acpi support
<leche> maybe xD
<mkquist> leche any idea where to steer me? like file location? =)
<leche> mkquist, when booting from cd, press f6 to edit boot options...
<mkquist> so grub?
<leche> all the other options are written down in the grub ini file, /boot/grub/menu.list
<leche> check for options like, noacpi or such
<mkquist> leche: thanx
<leche> could you give me a report if it helped?
<arrrghhh> hey all, is there any way to have some visual feedback that a program is working on starting?
<arrrghhh> like the kinda cheesy bouncing icon in kde
<arrrghhh> no body?
<arrrghhh> damn this room is dead
<RaskahRat> Is there a simple way to edit XFCE menu for a newbie? I have googled and all the answers i find seem complicated and involve editing files manually. I followed instructions at http://wiki.xfce.org/faq so that the graphical memu editor would work but this has just made it more confusing.
<mkquist> its real quiet in here tonight
<RaskahRat> I dont understand why it would be so complicated to do something as simple as editing the menu.
<Crayzie> anyone around?
<maxamillion> Crayzie: i am ... kinda
<maxamillion> what's up?
<Crayzie> ah not much, got 2 questions..
<maxamillion> fire away
<Crayzie> 1- speed wise, which is faster on old hardware.. xubuntu or opengeu?
<Crayzie> 2- i upgraded a xubuntu box earlier and once i would log in an xfce would start, it would log me right back out
<Crayzie> not sure why
<maxamillion> Crayzie: what would you say your level of gnu/linux knowledge is?
<Crayzie> basic-moderate
<maxamillion> hmmm
<Crayzie> i didnt have much time to investigate what was causing the problem
<maxamillion> Crayzie: have you ever used debian?
<Crayzie> but didnt know if it was a common problem or not
<Crayzie> ive contemplated trying it
<Crayzie> but i havent yet
<maxamillion> not that i know of, but as far as speed goes you will get a little performance gain by using debian since the ubuntu-base has become bloated in its quest to support all the worlds hardware "out of the box"
<Crayzie> would it be worth it speedwise to get the xfce version of debian, or just the standard base?
<NinnuaM> I wouldn't know, I'm here looking for help as well..
<maxamillion> Crayzie: xfce version
<maxamillion> Crayzie: lemme get you a link
<maxamillion> NinnuaM: what's up?
<NinnuaM> well, I'm trying to get xubuntu onto this computer which is an older hp with the intel i810 chipset
<NinnuaM> I'm using puppy linux right now, and the gui works fine
<maxamillion> Crayzie: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/4.0_r2/i386/iso-cd/ <--- at the bottom, the xfce-CD-1 is all you should need for a standard desktop installation
<NinnuaM> but when I tried xubuntu, and ubuntu.. it's either "cannot display this video mode" or a bunch of lines whenever I go through and do everything manually
<Crayzie> maxamillion, thanks
<maxamillion> Crayzie: anytime
<maxamillion> NinnuaM: it sounds a bit like ubuntu isn't detecting the video settings correctly
<NinnuaM> that's what I was thinking
<quazimoz> hello
<maxamillion> quazimoz: hello
<NinnuaM> but I don't really know how to go about fixing it..
<quazimoz> ni the main gutsy repositories i couldnt find xmms-flac. then about 2 hours later it was there :/
<quazimoz> in any case, there is no libflac-7 in there so it wont install, any solution other than using fiesty or edgy repositories?
<maxamillion> quazimoz: you could build it from source ... its kinda strange that its not in the repos
<maxamillion> uhmmm... brb
<quazimoz> i got banned from #ubuntu in efnet because they kept telling me to get xmms2... like it is a solution ot the problem
<quazimoz> so i yelled at them
<quazimoz> anyway
<notMax> quazimoz: well the reason they probably said that is because xmms has been abandoned as a project and is therefore depricated
<notMax> anyhoo ... brb
<RaskahRat> OK, anyone. I install Xubuntu 7.10 and all i want to do is edit the xfce menu......... the menu editor dont show what actually in the menu. So i follow instructions at http://wiki.xfce.org/faq and this shows the applications in the menu editor but they point to empty duplicates in the menu and i still cant change what i want.
<RaskahRat> i have googled my little heart out but i'm not very linux savvy and dont really want to edit obscure config files manbually for each menu entry
<NinnuaM> will the i810 chipset only work with certain versions of xubuntu?
<friedtofu> anyways - i installed wine and i hit starcraft
<friedtofu> how do i let starcraft take over the xfce panels?
<quazimoz> OMG FRIEDTOFU
<quazimoz> GOOD IDEA
<quazimoz> FUCK
 * quazimoz rushes off to find starcraft cd and stolen keys!
<friedtofu> ok. how do i let starcraft go over the xfce panels in fullscreen mode?
<Epicenter> Is there a way to make GRUB boot an ISO image on a partition?
<RaskahRat> Can anyone please tell me how to make the xfce menu editor actually show my menu items?
<RaskahRat> it's ridiculous... may7be i'm just a complete idiot but i should have not had to spend so much time trying to do something so simple.
<predaeus> RaskahRat, did you hit the save button?
<RaskahRat> predaeus, I am new to linux. I read in xubuntu docs to edit the menu items to use the menu editor.... but most of the menu items are not there to edit.
<RaskahRat> I'm not sure where the xml file its actually using is stored.
<predaeus> RaskahRat, I don't know either, but you can read this http://wiki.xfce.org/faq#menu  might help
<RaskahRat> predaeus, yes i have followed those instructions..... but what i end up with is everything else now being in the menu editor (applications, games etc) but they point to empty duplicate fiolders in the menu and i still cant do anything with the menu folders that are actually relevant.
<predaeus> RaskahRat, I don't remember exactly but I think the system menu, the one you can't change is generated from a series of files somewhere. Each entry has a file. It's probably practical to have it like that so that the menu can be automatically updated when a program is installed. This is likely the most portable solution to change menu entries when installing programs between kde, gnome, xfce.
<predaeus> hm
<predaeus> RaskahRat, sorry I don't know, for this reason I only added my own starters but left the core menu alone. Keep asking though, maybe somebody else here knows.
<RaskahRat> predaeus, yes i knwo where the .desktop files are stored.... and i know how to add a line so they do not show up in the menu.... but i cant write to the files to edit them anyway... and this seems like it would remove them from the kde menu as well for instance
<predaeus> RaskahRat, btw, did you save the changes in the editor like I asked earlier?
<RaskahRat> predaeus, i cant make any relevant changes as the items are simply not there to edit.
<RaskahRat> predaeus, but yes i know to save changes.
<predaeus> hm
<RaskahRat> the only mentions i can find through google say to manually edit the .desktop files but this seems ridiculous anyway i cant figure out how to make it let me write to tehse files to miodify them
<RaskahRat> and it seems obvious that if i were to modify the .desktop files to get them out of my xfce menu than they would also dissapear from the menu in kde4 which i am playing around with. I can live with kde 4 proggie links in my xfce menu i just want to change it in some ways
<RaskahRat> Woot..... i fixed it....... i dont see why the damn menu editor would not automatically load the menu xml that was being used but meh.
<Epicenter> Is there a way to make GRUB boot an ISO image?
<TheSheep> Epicenter: you can do it, not necessarily with grub
<TheSheep> Epicenter: see installing from linux on
<TheSheep> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Epicenter> well I have Ubuntu installed, but I need to do a BIOS flash. The app is DOS or windows. So I need to install one or the other to do it.
<Epicenter> The system has no CDROM, FDD and can't boot USB
<Epicenter> I'd like to load a disk image via GRUB which I am pretty sure is possible
<Epicenter> can I write the image to a partition somehow and boot that from grub?
<TheSheep> Epicenter: yes, that howto tells you how
<Epicenter> but I'm not trying to install Ubuntu, it's already installed.
<TheSheep> Epicenter: then use sme other iso image than the ubuntu one
<TheSheep> Epicenter: use a part of that howto
<TheSheep> be creative ;)
<TheSheep> Epicenter: there is also a program that lets you boot from usb even when bios deosn't allow that
<Epicenter> TheSheep: Yeah?
<TheSheep> also mentioned on the installation page
<Epicenter> Which section?
<Epicenter> FromCforUSBstick?
<TheSheep> fine, I'll read it for you
<TheSheep> this is the program for booting from usb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<TheSheep> but apparently it requires a floppy
<TheSheep> so no go
<Epicenter> This machine has no floppy drive, yeah
<Epicenter> bingo
<Epicenter> So my best bet is this howto on making an ext3 partition, extracting a bootable ISO like a DOS or Windows install CDROM into it, and then setting grub to boot it ?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> that was the one I was refering to initially
<TheSheep> one wonders how they put the system on that computer in the first place, though
<Epicenter> I took the HDD out, rigged it up to my PC with a USB adapter and then installed
<Epicenter> swapped the HD to the real machine, and reconfigured the X server
<TheSheep> nice
<Epicenter> nightmare
<TheSheep> could have been worse
<TheSheep> we have some sparks here that have a limit on the size of the kernel they can boot
<Epicenter> sheesh
<TheSheep> and since they are CISCs, the kernel gets pretty large
<Epicenter> this is an extremely minimalistic subnotebook
<TheSheep> eee?
<Epicenter> Hitachi Flora 210W
<Epicenter> the 'eee' is garbage
<Epicenter> I don't know why it gets so much attention
<TheSheep> marketing :)
<TheSheep> plus, they are calling it a laptop
<Epicenter> hah, barely.
<TheSheep> and all the $100 laptop hype
<Epicenter> it's $300-$500 though
<TheSheep> honestly, all others call theirs "organizers"
<TheSheep> i meant the olpc
<Epicenter> ah
<Epicenter> I pray this BIOS update fixes my problem
<Epicenter> the x server uses 100% of the CPU all the time
<Epicenter> I can barely do anything
<Epicenter> even the mouse is updating just once every 3 seconds
<TheSheep> what were they thinking wehn distributing the update in such a way?
<Epicenter> a BIOS image and a DOS/Windows installer? Well, since windows is the planet's most prevalent OS ..
<Epicenter> I think it was pretty rational thinking.
<Epicenter> Is there some way to force the x server to quit? It just keeps restarting
<Epicenter> It's using 100% of the CPU all the time, everything is too slow to even draw on the screen. Typing and moving the cursor is an ordeal.
<polonio> i think you can restart X server hold ctrl+alt+del
<polonio> or ctrl+alt+backspace
<polonio> yes maybe backspace :-)
<polonio> epicenter? are you there?
<siggjen> i'd «/etc/init.d/gdm stop» to stop X
<slow-motion> hi
<siggjen> Hi
<innertruth> will xfce share same mono based d-bus as next versions of gnome?
<TheSheep> innertruth: mono-based d-bus?
<TheSheep> innertruth: you mean the d-bus daemon?
<innertruth> http://beranger.org/index.php?page=diary&2008/01/31/15/21/05-ndesk-dbus-and-the-end-of-freedo
<TheSheep> hehe, nice FUD
<qwerkus> hi all
<qwerkus> how do you set cube top image under compiz-fusion, xubuntu 7.10 ?
<totalwormface> check ccsm, compizconfig-settingsmanager
<totalwormface> i guess there's an option there to set the top image :]
<qwerkus> totalwormface: that's my prob
<qwerkus> i cannot find the option
<qwerkus> question is: am i missing some plugin ?
<TheSheep> qwerkus: there is a separate plugin, cube caps
<totalwormface> qwerkus: what TheSheep says :]
<qwerkus> aaaaah
<qwerkus> thanks guys
<TangentBuntu> hey, I'm not getting any help in the main channel, I need to ask here
<TangentBuntu> how do I fix: WARNING: NNET_OpenSocket: bind: Cannot assign requested address
<TheSheep> TangentBuntu: maybe your question is too vague?
<TangentBuntu> well, I don't know what else to ask
<TheSheep> TangentBuntu: can you provide some context?
<TangentBuntu> trying to start a srcds server
<TangentBuntu> and it won't start because it can't bind the port/address or something
<TheSheep> TangentBuntu: what is srcds?
<TangentBuntu> source dedicated server
<TangentBuntu> it's a valve tool for dedicating a server to source engine games
<TheSheep> wait, I don't follow, I understand each word separately, but they don't make any sense together to me
<TangentBuntu> what do you mean?
<TangentBuntu> http://steampowered.com
<TheSheep> what's source engine?
<TangentBuntu> game engine
<TangentBuntu> counter-strike: source and Team Fortress 2
<TheSheep> TangentBuntu: where do I read about it on the page you gave?
<TheSheep> it looks like Las Vegas
<TangentBuntu> that's just the company site
<TangentBuntu> don't worry about it
<TangentBuntu> I just need to know how to allow port binding
<TheSheep> TangentBuntu: which port are you trying to bind to?
<TangentBuntu> 27015
<TheSheep> ok, so the first possibility -- being under 1024 -- is out :)
<TheSheep> do you know what library this application is using to bind to that port?
<TheSheep> what is it written in, for example?
<PsynoKhi0> Hi, anyone here using both xubuntu and puppy?
<TheSheep> !anynone | PsynoKhi0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anynone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !anyone | PsynoKhi0
<ubotu> PsynoKhi0: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PsynoKhi0> :(
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: you wanted o comparison?
<PsynoKhi0> I'm curious as to puppy's standard grub options compared to xubuntu, still having issues with my USB on my xubuntu machine, but everything works fine in puppy
<TheSheep> it's more about kernel build options, I guess
<PsynoKhi0> at least puppy livecd boot
<PsynoKhi0> ah
<PsynoKhi0> ermm should I expect some performance gains using icewm instead of xfce?
<TheSheep> yes, icewm should be quicker and use less memory -- because it's simplier
<PsynoKhi0> ok ty
<slow-motion> n8
<Kommer> is this the channel for help on installing xubuntu?
<chrsghoyt> I'm tying to setup my pcHDTV 5500 tv capture card on 64 bit Gutsy
<chrsghoyt> I installed mythtv and finally got it to scan and add all of the channels
<chrsghoyt> but when I open the front end I just get a black screen
<chrsghoyt> Can anyone help me
<chrsghoyt> I've been googling for hours
<newermind> hello, what program do I need in xubuntu to make my "shortcut-keys" on my laptop-keyboard work? (they work in gnome)
<PsynoKhi0> Hi, I'm trying to get a xubuntu lappy connected to the net, but I can't seem to get any IP address... here are the results from dhclient and ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54645/
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 give me a sec to take a look
<PsynoKhi0> ok thanks
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 did you try to configure the card using yast?
<PsynoKhi0> ermm "yast"? nope never heard about that
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 oops...wrong os...got to quit running on two machines
<PsynoKhi0> hehe
<th0r> PsynoKhi0  here's the deal as I understand it. If you have a card defined in /etc/network/interfaces then it runs at bootup, if it isn't in that file then gnome's network manager comes into play. I personally have had no luck with that network manager...even when running gnome. Give me a sec to pastebin my interfaces for you
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 is this wireless or ethernet?
<PsynoKhi0> ethernet
<th0r> ok...my best guess then as my server is on a wireless network. hang on
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 actually...I think it is going to be one line.....iface eth0 inet dhcp
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 this is my interfaces file....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54648/
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 my eth0 is the wifi dongle...I use static addressing so you don't need the address, netmask or gateway lines...and definitely don't need the last two.
<PsynoKhi0> I'm on dynamic IP addressing
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 have you tried to bring the network down and back up from the command line to see what kind of error you get?
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 try this...open two terminals...in one type 'watch ifconfig eth0' then in the other type 'sudo ifdown eth0' then 'sudo ifup eth0'. In the first terminal you should see TX and RX increment as the interface talks to the dhcp server, and in the second terminal you might get some indicaton of the problem
<PsynoKhi0> I need my network cable to be plugged in the laptop to do that, right?
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 the problem might be in the cable...I see TX bytes but no RX bytes...you seem to be sending packets out, but nothing is coming back. Even if you didn't get answered...you should see something going by on the network
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 right...plug in the cable
<PsynoKhi0> because I'm sharing it among 3 comps... including the one I'm typing on right now
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 then again...even the TX packets are all errors
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 you don't have a hub?
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 oops...misread...the TX packets are ok...there is no RX
<PsynoKhi0> nope, no hub
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 going to make it hard to troubleshoot
<PsynoKhi0> I've been told to try blacklisting the 8139cp module
<PsynoKhi0> I know heh
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 did you try blacklisting that module?
<PsynoKhi0> doing so
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 for that matter, are you sure the correct module is being loaded for the card?
<PsynoKhi0> 8139cp 25088 0 [...] 8139too 27776 0 [...] mii 6528 2 8139cp,8139too
<PsynoKhi0> that's the result from the lsmod | grep 8139
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 it looks like the dhcpclient is working...that is the 169.254 address you see in eth0:avah. But it doesn't seem like the card can HEAR anything...just transmit
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 do you know what kind of card you have? or the correct module for the card?
<PsynoKhi0> the card is a realtek rtl 8139
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 plenty of references in google to that card <smile>
<PsynoKhi0> argh
<PsynoKhi0> a thread here saying I should blacklist the other module
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 I made a realtek work once quite a while back...still have the bumps on my head
<PsynoKhi0> I have realteks in all 3 comps I think, the 2 others work w/o a hitch
<PsynoKhi0> anyway brb
<th0r> PsynoKhi0 try running 'gksu network-admin'. I installed some gnome stuff after installing xubuntu, so don't know if this is a gnome app or not.
#xubuntu 2009-01-26
<nikolam> did you boot from CD using rescue alternate cd or from hd, choosing rescue?
<nikolam> Why would you boot to rescue if only modem was a problem?
<PorkSod1> well I did a recovery mode
<nikolam> is it telephone line modem or any other line type modem?
<nikolam> PorkSod1, why from recovery mode?
<PorkSod1> yes
<nikolam> is it USb modem or PCi modem?
<PorkSod1> I couldn't think of anything else
<nikolam> are you in X windows or in shell?
<PorkSod1> pci
<PorkSod1> in the shell
<nikolam> well boot normal with default kernel.
<nikolam> aha..
<nikolam> your modem IS working now with THAT kernel, right?
<PorkSod1> yep
<nikolam> but when you boot normally, doesn`t
<PorkSod1> it won't work with the updated packages that downloaded
<nikolam> first you need to know what modem you exactly use
<nikolam> use lspci command to identify modem
<nikolam> rocko> lspci, lshw, dmidecode Mooch
<PorkSod1> so I think I need another driver but don't know the right one to download
<nikolam> maybe only some action is needed after kenle update. Like it is on my wireless on eeepc I have.
<PorkSod1> Modem: PCTel Inc HSP MicroModem 56 (rev 02)
<PorkSod1> I know I need a driver but how do you know what kernel version the updates contain?
<nikolam> PorkSod1, http://linmodems.org/
<PorkSod1> I am on the actual site of my modem driver
<nikolam> use pastebin.ubunut.org to paste content of your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<PorkSod1> where is that located
<PorkSod1> oh that is a website
<PorkSod1> nikolam: that is a website?
<nikolam> yup
<PorkSod1> ok
<nikolam> pastebin.ubuntu.org typo, sorry
<PorkSod1> nikolam: u think I need another driver?
<nikolam> i don`t  knoow. did you ppaste  it?
<PorkSod1> no not yet give me a minute
<nikolam> PorkSod1, see this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/20399
<nikolam> and this: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/
<nikolam> Here is a way I think: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/pctel-ubuntu.txt
<nikolam> PorkSod1, http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/pctel-ubuntu.txt
<nikolam> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/welcome.html
<nikolam> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/pctel-0.9.7-9-rht-10.tar.gz
<DaveDixonII> I would like to note that on xUbuntu, after playing music for some time the music starts to skip. This doesn't happen in Ubuntu
<RediXe> package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)      Anyway to install the .deb file or am I foobar'd?
<PorkSod1>  http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/pctel-0.9.7-9-rht-10.tar.gz this is the driver
<nikolam> RediXe, not recommended. What you are installing?
<nikolam> Pork There are explanations there
<PorkSod1> ok
<RediXe> nikolam, http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/workbench/5.1.html
<PorkSod1> nikolam:    let me ask you this:  will the updates give any specs on what kernel version is being updated?
<RediXe> nikolam, that link was followed from: http://www.fabforce.net/downloads.php
<diib> Hello?
<PorkSod1> another words how do you know to what version is being updated to
<nikolam> RediXe, i didn`t paste fabforce link.
<RediXe> nikolam, ?
<nikolam> PorkSod1, Just see explanation there and information how to install inside archive.
<nikolam> PorkSod1, My guess is that you download it now
<nikolam> and that after that installation process is done under updated kernel with default boot
<RediXe> nikolam, the second link is just the site that sent me to the first link
<nikolam> anyway, take a look to ubuntuforums.org, too
<PorkSod1> alright thanx
<nikolam> PorkSod1, yes, i pasted same link twice
<PorkSod1> oh sorry I see it now
<PorkSod1>  nikolam pctel-0.9.7-9-rht-6_for_Ubuntu-2.6.15-23-386.tgz thats the driver I have now
<nikolam> Pork Read instructions. You know how to unpack it?
<nikolam> PorkSod1, I would do installation when I am under default boot if i am on your place.
<nikolam> PorkSod1, also i use external SER(RS232) modem for those reasons. This days, modems are tooslow for updates anyway.
<PorkSod1> what I did on the old one was extract it then open up the driver with the terminal then cd src then sudo make install like the old one
<PorkSod1> rs232 modem ? hmmm how does it work
<PorkSod1> what kind of modem is that?
<PorkSod1> nikolam:  You still there?
<nikolam> hah PorkSod1 I never installed winmodem in my life, but shoot
<nikolam> maybe you would be amused to know that pork is console-based AIM client :)
<Mooch> nikolam: you still there
<Mooch> I had a question if I did a recovery mode will my updated driver work or not
<Mooch> for my modem that is
<Mooch> or does anyone know If a recovery mode is done can you download a new driver for your modem and will it work ?
<nikolam> PorkSod1, modems are old technology. Serial modem is the same as rs232. external beast that attaches itself to serial port of computer (9-pin) if you have a port like that. It just works with every OS form MSDOS to ..whatever.
<nikolam> Mooch, read some instructions in that archive
<nikolam> and on those sites
<nikolam> but now when you have archive regular install is ./configure , make,  sudo make install
<Mooch> I will I have bookmarked them so the rs232 is the external your talking about correct
<Mooch> right
<nikolam> But search a bit around, for every thing i was searching for, i found multiple solutions and hints everywhere
<Mooch> well the easiest is external modem
<Mooch> I plan on buying one soon
<Mooch> which is what you were referring to as the rs232
<Mooch> I did the recovery mode does that eliminate the updates or what does the recovery mode do
<Mooch> nikolam: I hate to bother you but tell me what does the recovery mode
<Mooch> do
<nikolam> Mooch, in my experience I used to use recovery mode by booting from alternate cd in command line so that I could fix /etc/boot/menu.lst so i can boot.
<nikolam> I mostly never used desktop cd but only alternate to do first install
<Mooch> ok since I did it didn't affect my updates
<nikolam> also i use 8.04/hardy
<Mooch> I am using 6.06 lts
<nikolam> WOW that is old
<nikolam> why not 8.04?
<Mooch> yeah trying to upgrade once I get my modem driver
<nikolam> there is 8.04.2 available
<nikolam> it would be too much traffic to download with 56k modem..
<Mooch> if you know knome he told me to upgrade to 8.04 then 8.10. yeah I know don't have broadband where I live makes me angry
<nikolam> Even like that it would be better to download 8.04.2 alternate (or desktop) xubuntu CD and install from that
<Mooch> thats just it I can't get a cd anywhere with the alternate and the download is a pain getting
<nikolam> You can ask for someone in your closest LoCo (Local community) to give you a copy of Ubuntu DVD LTS (8.04.1 or 8.04.2 if it is out)
<nikolam> Or request CD`s to be mailed to you on ubuntu web site.
<nikolam> I got my first ubuntu that way, by cd`s in mail :)
<Mooch> but they don't have Xubuntu do they?
<nikolam> And I also had modem for a Year and a half :)
<nikolam> I think not, but never mind, xubuntu-desktop fixes that :)
<nikolam> Your local LoCo would be place to start requesting copy of Cd`s and dvd`s
<nikolam> Mooch, where do you live?
<Mooch> I'll try that
<Mooch> in the US Mississippi
<nikolam> well you must have bunc of comuter clubs or just some internet caffe there. or shop. Ask from them to Write ubuntu DVD for you
<nikolam> also look at the loco list on ubuntu pages for nearest.
<Mooch> I will do that because I need a cd bad or even a dvd
<nikolam> You can even contact someone who lives nearest to you, for DVD`s and CD`s
<Mooch> downloading is such a pain
<nikolam> in my opinion it is best to have Xubuntu alternate CD + ubuntu DVD
<Mooch> oh really Ubuntu as well tell me why
<nikolam> :) I downloaded 6.10 and then 7.04 with modem, I know :)
<nikolam> DVD have more software on it the CD :)
<Mooch> yeah very true
<nikolam> You add DVD as repository and you can add more software to installed xubuntu :)
<nikolam> to dowload less :)
<nikolam> Mooch, What cpu/Ram/disk you have?
<Mooch> 128mb amd Athlon 30gb used to be my dad's
<Mooch> I plan on upgrade the ram and the hard drive
<nikolam> Ram is first thing.
<Mooch> oh thats my plan
<Mooch> I was gonna do a dual boot with my windows comp but wanted to try Ubuntu and learn how to use it
<nikolam> Yes I did the same thing 2 years ago
<nikolam> I also have one P3-733 384Mb installed with Xubuntu 8.04
<Mooch> how much ram do you really need to run 8.04?
<nikolam> Also use Firestarter to set up firewall when you finish everything
<nikolam> on that machine it is usable.
<nikolam> I think 256 is ok to work.
<nikolam> 128 il a bil low i think.
<Mooch> yeah very true
<nikolam> see xubuntu.org for requested hardware
<Mooch> you said use firestarter isn't Xubuntu secure?
<nikolam> Mooch, hahaaa see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/PcTel
<nikolam> Mooch, it is advised to have firewall active. Firewall is integrated in Linux in kenel Firestarter is just GUI to set things up. it is not required to be on screen after set up
<nikolam> xubuntu is very secure upon install because ubuntu in general is desktop system and does not open Any services to network
<nikolam> but I like to see things tight and nice :)
<nikolam> after install and everything, firestarter is available from synaptic
<Mooch> yeah true
<Mooch> ok good I will definitely use firestarter
<nikolam> Mooch, seen that pctel page from Wiki?
<Mooch> no I havent
<Mooch> I bookmarked the link you posted
<nikolam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/PcTel
<nikolam> ha ha I think that is Detailed Howto for PcTel on Ubuntu
<nikolam> you can find ton of things on help.ubuntu.com
<Mooch> great I appreciate that
<Mooch> I plan on the external modem for sure
<nikolam> Mooch, I hate that Howto. i think it is old.. :(
<Mooch> oh the links
<nikolam> it is best. You can get one from ebay or something very cheap. Hust look for external serial one .
<source> saluton
<Mooch> I will
<nikolam> Mooch, Maybe last few commands on the bottom of that dovument could be used
<Mooch> yeah I was reading that
<Mooch> I got lost when I was reading this page the first time
<Mooch> after trial and error walahh it dialed:)
<nikolam> Mooch, see also this. Seems it works with 8.04 but after update it needs recompilation http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171163&page=3
<Mooch> the driver installed and I was like I'm now in the linux world. if you haven't read the recent news about Linux and another windows operating system in the works most people are preferring linux
<Mooch> I don't blame them windows is too overrated
<Mooch> thanks for the links and info I appreciate that nikolam
<nikolam> linux is still missing wide support from games developers but there is ton of games working on linux, some free some with wine etc. Also some graphic/pro sfotware is not ported, intentionally (adobe, autodesk) but rest things you don`t need Microsoft anymore for nothing.
<nikolam> Mooch, I am glad I could help a bit
<nikolam> Mooch, I am from Europe, Serbia, btw. It is 02:40am here now :)
<nikolam> Maybe I should sleep a bit :)
<Mooch> 2am yes u need sleep
<Mooch> let me add you to my friends list
<Mooch> its barely 7:44pm here:)
<Mooch> but let me get going and if I run into some trouble I'll let you know
<nikolam> hah nice.
<nikolam> CU then :)
<Mooch> thanks again
<Mooch> take care get some sleep
<rocko> I switched
<rocko> back to fluxbox :D
<rocko> I use gtk-chtheme to manage the gtk themes :D
<mgroman> !ohmy | knome
<ubottu> knome: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<antonehenry> >	Need help with iPod + Podcast + Banshee -  anybody got any experience with an iPod not being able to sync Podcasts?  Thanks!!
<Melik> how can i kill X server?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> How do I change resolution and refresh rate? There doesn't seem to be an option anywhere.
<CoJaBo> Is it possible to change resolution and refresh rate?
<mgroman> !ohmy | ubottu
<ubottu> mgroman: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<the-erm> is it possible to have 2 monitors work in xubuntu?
<the-erm> if so ... how?  a url for a how-to would be nice :)
<TheSheep> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<the-erm> thanks TheSheep
<tingle> is there some sort of http page where new planned releases are listed?
<tingle> im using 8.10 now and wondering when new release will come
<knome> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<tingle> for hardware upgrade uses..
<tingle> mkay ty
<knome> tingle, 8.10 means october (10) 2008 (8)
<tingle> hehe diddnt see that
<tingle> so the next one will prolly come arround april correct?
<knome> at the end of april, yes.
<tingle> ty
<knome> if you're adventurous and don't mind breaking something in your system (or your system) once in a while there is already alphas of jaunty
<age6racer> Hi all, I've been having difficulty with Xubuntu 8.10 and certain broadband modem routers. The one at my Dad's (Orange UK) and mine at home (02 UK) both act very weird.
<age6racer> I get an IP from both of them but I cannot ping any address on the network or get acess to internet
<age6racer> any ideas?
<tingle> knome: yeah i just read something about it but i dont think i really have time for it. would like to try to though xD
<jaja> Hi, anyone know how to solve this problem (Intel DG45ID very low volume)??  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/271519
<Guest3115> Hello i have problem whit alsa sometimes no sound functioning som tines only rhaigt cahnnel sound
<Guest33761> hello to everybody
<Guest33761> can anybody here help me to get the netbook-remix started?
<Guest33761> ich suche jemanden der mir hilft den netbook-remix zum laufen zu bringen, bin am verzweifeln
<Guest33761> halllo??
<dayo__> versuch's mal mit #ubuntu-de
<Guest33761> danke
<dayo__> gern geschehen
<dayo__> hier ist meistens tote hose
<Myrtti> please use English since you know where the German channel is
<dayo__> Myrtti: i was referring him to said german channel
<dayo__> chill out
<Myrtti> dayo__: I saw you referring to the said german channel, I just have a vague idea what the two *other* lines are for... but sure, have a nice day
<dayo__> i was letting him know that it's quit dead in here, and he'd be better of asking for help in the german channel
<dayo__> have a nice day too
<mrbichel> Hello
<Pres-Gas> Hello
<mrbichel> I am searching for some advice on configuring my touchpad in xubuntu. Do I need to edit xinput manually or is tehre a gui tool that I just can't seem to find?
<vinnl> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Pres-Gas> mrbichel, so you are looking at doing things like enabling the scroll and whatnot?
<Pres-Gas> vinnl FTW!!!
<mrbichel> mainly I just want to turn of click when I tab the touchpad since it is way to sensitive.
<charlie-tca> The gui is gsynaptics
<mrbichel> thanks!
<mrbichel> now it works :)
<mrbichel> I have another issue - in ubuntu I configured a tertiary activator for my keyboard layour for brackets (at) etc. However I can't activate the third level activator in the similar xubuntu gui.
<charlie-tca> mrbichel: I think you are right. Xubuntu does not use the gui for that. You probably have to define your own shorcut.
<mrbichel> can I map the tertiary key to a command and enter it as a shortcut through the gui?
<charlie-tca> I think so
<mrbichel> do you know if there is a build in command or do I need to create one?
<charlie-tca> I don't know, but some docs on it is /usr/share/themes/Default/xfwm4/keythemerc
<mrbichel> ok thanks il look at that
<Melik> does XFCE have a power manager or something?
<Melik> im not able to shutdown, hibernate, or anything
<charlie-tca> Melik: Applications -> Settings -> Power Management
<Melik> dont have it :$
<charlie-tca> What version of Xubuntu?
<Melik> well not exactly xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Then perhaps ask on #xfce
<Melik> it was ubuntu originally, and i just removed gnome entirely and installed xfce
<Melik> ok thanks
<TheSheep> xuuntu uses gnome-power-manager
<TheSheep> xubuntu*
<charlie-tca> But if he removed gnome completely and only installed xfce, that should not exist?
<ace__> ditch listen and transmission
<mrbichel> I figured it out now - I needed to use xmodmap.
<mrbichel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109955/ - Thanks for your help! - I am really loving xubuntu - xfce is just blazing fast!
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<charlie-tca> Always glad to hear it is working for you! :-)
<mrbichel> seems I can still run all of my gnome programs - do they run slow then or do they just use xfce instead?
<knome> mrbichel, they use the gnome libraries, but xfce uses some gnome parts anyway + they both build on gtk
<mrbichel> ahh I see
<kahrn> this isn't a knock
<kahrn> but
<kahrn> well, I use xfce
<kahrn> but would using QT not be faster?
<knome> even if it was, xfce wasn't going to migrate
<mrbichel> QT?
<knome> you can always kde if you want QT
<knome> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<knome> and it's Qt, not QT
<kahrn> :/
<knome> kahrn, you see, switching to Qt would mean redoing *many* things.
<kahrn> yeah, I know
<kahrn> I know it'll never happen
<kahrn> but just wondered why they chose gtk
<knome> talk to the xfce project starter?
<kahrn> I plan on doing some benchmarks (KDE3.x, KDE4.2, Xfce, Gnome)
<knome> that's a completely different thing
<kahrn> just to find out the real differences
<kahrn> as I generally thing the differences are relatively small
<knome> i think there already is some comparisons
<kahrn> think*
<knome> xfce is very close to gnome (but lighter), kde is heavier than both those
<kahrn> yeah
<jarnos> I suppose differences are more clear on older hardware.
<knome> agree with jarnos.
<kahrn> when I was using Xfce on my 500Mhz/128MB laptop I ended up falling back to fluxbox
<knome> also if you compare older versions of xfce/gnome, you get way better performance with xfce
<jarnos> knome: Do you mean xfce has become heavier compared to gnome?
<knome> jarnos, not heavier than gnome, but the difference is smaller nowadays.
<charlie-tca> I have to say, if you really want to see the difference, try a PII 400MHz cpu
<knome> ;)
<knome> i have one in a closet
<jarnos> I have a couple of PII ~300MHz.
<kahrn> on my 500Mhz machine I just gave up with the big three and used fluxbox
<jarnos> kahrn: big three?
<kahrn> Xfce, KDE, Gnome
<jarnos> kahrn: ah
<charlie-tca> I use xubuntu because it uses Xfce and GTK. KDE with Qt won't run
<charlie-tca> and when I do have to have Qt load because of an app, I usually have to remove it and find something else.
<knome> isn't fluxbox only window manager (and not a desktop environment like xfce, gnome and kde)
<kahrn> yeah
<kahrn> you have to use a few other packages to do things
<wemakeyousoundba> fluxbox rocks
<kahrn> like display a background
<kahrn> but once it's themed well and set up nicely, it is good.
<kahrn> I think my interest in xfce is more to do with the simplicity of the UI than the possible performance benefits
<jarnos> Could Xfce be optimized to speed more?
<jarnos> What makes it slower nowdays?
<knome> jarnos, well... why not. xfce 4.6 is doing that.
<knome> jarnos, more features, more code...
<wemakeyousoundba> less speed
<jarnos> I suppose the speed gain of parallel startup in Xfce 4.6 will have more effect on multiprocessor machines, but I would think hard drive access is even slower that way.
<jarnos> ..at least if you have only one hard drive.
<jarnos> But maybe this is a devel channel topic.
<knome> jarnos, not all of the processes necessarily need the whole cpu speed
<knome> jarnos, especially light things at startup
<knome> jarnos, so the difference might not show in *low-end* machines rather than single/multiprocessor or hard drive quantitites
<wemakeyousoundba> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<wemakeyousoundba> !info wicd
<ubottu> Package wicd does not exist in intrepid
<atari> is there a way to disable the search function in the web bar of firefox? i'd like to have the behaviour of firefox2
<diensthunds> has anybody done any work on wifi ap setup?
<knome> atari, maybe ask some firefox support channel/forum
<Ultraputz> anyone good with evolution / calendaring >
<atari> knome: i just thought thats a "standard" question ;)
<knome> atari, looks like nobody can answer that so..
<atari> knome: browser.urlbar.matchOnlyTyped has to be setted to true <-- that says it all
<atari> thx anyway
<forces> saluton
<chrs> Hallo
<rocko> where are the start up logs located?
<rocko> the boot up messages logs
<charlie-tca> If they are enabled, they are in /var/log/boot , rocko
<rocko> ok
<rocko> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> you're welcome
<chrs> i just installed xubuntu, but it much slower then xp on an very old laptop. Do you guys think another wm might work?
<zoredache> chrs: possibly... what are the specs?  installing more memory may improve things...
<rocko> fluxbox maybe chrs
<chrs> laptop 1000 mhz 256 mb pentium 3
<chrs> is fluxbox easy to work with, im new with
<chrs> ubuntu/linux
<MikyMouse> Hi guys
<MikyMouse> Is there any server version for xubuntu?
<zoredache> the server version of all *buntus are the same...
<MikyMouse> zoredache, so If I already have Ubuntu Server, will it be the same as if I were installing Xubuntu server?
<zoredache> xubuntu, is the core of ubuntu with XFCE installed.  Ubuntu server is pretty much just the ubuntu core packages and nothing else
<MikyMouse> zoredache, so I was trying to install ubuntu server 8.10 in a P4 700Mhz 512Mb and in #ubuntu I was told to forget about it, ...to go with xubuntu instead
<zoredache> where you planning on installing a GUI?  Or just having it be a cli system?
<johan12> when i reboot/start xubuntu all the apps pop up that i used earlier?
<MikyMouse> zoredache, Ubuntu server by is installe dby default withouth gui, and I will control it remotely using SHH like Putty or something, or throught web using Webmin for exampl, so  noo gui
<johan12> it saves my session even though i haven't checked "save session", what to do?
<zoredache> MikyMouse: I thnk whoever told you to use xubuntu was confused...  If you aren't installing a gui then there is no difference...  server is server
<MikyMouse> zoredache, ok, that's what I was thinking, but I just started ti doubt about it
<zoredache> johan12: deleted any cached sessions, and adjust a config file so that sessions are never saved
<johan12> no, haven't deleted a thing, just closed all apps and then reboot, and when start terminal, ff, x-chat etc pops up :S
<zoredache> that wasn't a question, that was a direction... I want you to delete files in ~/.cache/sessions/, and ...
<zoredache> and adjust ~/.config/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc make the 'SaveOnExit' be false
<johan12> del *.* in ~/.cache/sessions?
<zoredache> yeah, except 'del *.*' isnt' a linux command.  All the files in that folder are you cached sessions.
<johan12> can't find ~/.config/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc
<zoredache> hrm... well ignore that for now, that was just supposed to make it so it remebered that you had unchecked the save session box
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is it possible to configure Xubuntu to disablee the shutdown option?
<johan12> found more info at http://wiki.xfce.org/faq, thanks
<peterfic> hi i have just installed it. I want to enable remote shell connection. I want to administer the box as if i was sat in front of it.
<peterfic> i dont want to see the box again
<peterfic> i want full power over it, from remote pc (actually PC on internal network)
<zoredache> do an 'apt-get install openssh-server' and then you have cli access
<peterfic> thanks zoredache
<Mooch> what is the command in the terminal to find what kernel version my comp has?
<charlie-tca> Mooch: uname -a
<Mooch> hey charlie-tca haven't seen you in a while thanx
<charlie-tca> you're welcome. I been hiding, I guess
<Mooch> well I have been busy so I haven't been in here in a long time but I do have a question: trying to get a driver for my dial up modem and having trouble finding the driver let me see what version kernel I have
<Mooch> 2.6.15-53-k7 now thats the version I have but I did a recovery but its temporary so my modem would work with the old driver
<Mooch> charlie-tca:                  2.6.15-53-k7 now the number 53 in my new version of the kernel what if the current drivers don't match up with this number? Do you think all the drivers would not be compatible?
<charlie-tca> What version of Xubuntu is this? .15 seems old
<Mooch> 6.06 LTS
<charlie-tca> It is old. If the current drivers are too new, why not upgrade to 8.04
<charlie-tca> You could download a liveCD and try it. Most drivers are now being included in the kernel in Jaunty 9.04.
<Mooch> thats what I am trying to do but I do not have broadband in my area so downloading to 8.04 is out of the question
<Mooch> well I talk to someone here yesterday and told me to try and get a live cd or dvd and that would be my best bet
<charlie-tca> Ah! I see.
<charlie-tca> Getting the live cd would be good. If you can run it, you could order a cd through ship-it and then install xubuntu-desktop on it
<Mooch> but will the live cd or dvd have the modem drivers I need is the question
<charlie-tca> The dvd might, if they are shipping them.
<charlie-tca> OTOH, if you get it through ship-it, it should be free. Then you could try it and see.
<Mooch> so ship it has the xubuntu cds or dvd?
<Mooch> if so where is ship it located
<charlie-tca> No, ship-it has the Ubuntu cds, at least you could try the liveCD free and without downloading it then.
<Mooch> I see well I really want xubuntu
<Mooch> I hate linmodems
<charlie-tca> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<charlie-tca> You can install xubuntu-desktop to ubuntu and have xubuntu
<peterfic> whats the easiest way to get a LAMP setup
<peterfic> well just the AMP part as i already on linux obviously
<charlie-tca> Mooch: I see they are shipping 8.10
<Mooch> yeah I did that with this old version you're a genius didn't think about that
<Mooch> oh boy don't need that yet
<charlie-tca> peterfic: install apache, mysql, and PHP
<Mooch> charlie-tca you think the community might ship me a 8.04 xubuntu dvd?
<charlie-tca> Hey, Mooch. 8.10 is not bad! It has more drivers included
<Mooch> well don't I have to upgrade to 8.04 then 8.10
<zoredache> install the lamp-server task or do this... sudo apt-get install libwrap0 apache2 mysql-client-5.0 tcpd libapache2-mod-php5 apache2.2-common apache2-utils php5-common libaprutil1 php5-mysql libmysqlclient15off libdbi-perl libplrpc-perl mysql-server openssl-blacklist libdbd-mysql-perl mysql-server-5.0 libnet-daemon-perl libapr1 libpq5 ssl-cert apache2-mpm-prefork mysql-common
<charlie-tca> I'm thinking they make you pay for the dvd. The drawback (always is one) is you can not upgrade 6.06 to 8.10
 * peterfic copies and pastes
<charlie-tca> You have to do a fresh install of 8.10 and migrate your data
<charlie-tca> Mooch: we don't have xubuntu on dvd
<peterfic> thanks again zoredache
<Mooch> hmmm so its like doing a reformat and erasing everything and starting over
<charlie-tca> Yes. If you backup your /home you get to keep your data
<Mooch> ah ok give me the command to backup so I can write it down
<charlie-tca> There is an Ubuntu 8.10 DVD available from the Ubuntu store. You have to pay for it.
<charlie-tca> http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17&osCsid=e8d2616d0986a5ed5edfe58f2516c412
<Mooch> whats the advantage of the dvd and cd copies
<charlie-tca> dvd contains a lot more of the drivers and applications. cd has to download them from the internet
<zoredache> the dvd has more packages, so you don't have to download something if you want it
<Mooch> ok gotcha
<Mooch> so I am better off with a clean install of 8.10
<charlie-tca> This should be good for backups: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Backupsolutionsforlinux
<charlie-tca> I use rsync to a spare hard drive, myself. Erased it when I was learning and lost everything from 2 years.
<zoredache> that page needs help...
<charlie-tca> oh, got any other ideas?
<zoredache> I think dirvish should be on the list (rsync) based, but that page needs a lot more detail.  I am very tempted to go start adding to it
<charlie-tca> Why not add to it. That is how these things get updated.
<zoredache> I'll have to make a note to work on this when get home, or this weekend....  I think making backups is extremely important.
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<Ultraputz> has anyone managed to get evolution working with exchange 2007?
#xubuntu 2009-01-27
<rocko> /usr/sbin/unhide                                         [ Warning ]
<rocko> is that bad?
<Mooch> charlie-tca: my comp is acting up
<Mooch> charlie-tca: ubuntu server version and regular version whats the difference?
<Mooch> knome
<zoredache> what do you mean 'regular version'
<Mooch> on the website there's a server version and a non server whats the difference
<zoredache> the cd will have a different selection of packages.  The installed system will not have a gui, and will offer an install open to setup lamp
<Mooch> a clean install for 8.10 would be my best bet in my case
<blankthemuffin> Anybody know how to force the vesa driver from command line, I just can't remember how to do it.
<Odd-rationale> blankthemuffin: i think you have to add Driver "vesa" to the appropriate place in the xorg.conf file...
<blankthemuffin> or even where xorg.conf hides, I can't remember that either.
<Odd-rationale> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Odd-rationale> something like this: http://rafb.net/p/CFChZV36.html
<blankthemuffin> thanks
<blankthemuffin> Except it seems to be totally empty / unused
<blankthemuffin> How does the Live CD pick a driver?
<cody-somerville> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow
<Odd-rationale> that is a very basic xorg.conf file i pastebinned...
<blankthemuffin> I know what xorg.conf looks like, just this one is all empty.
<Odd-rationale> blankthemuffin: then one you have? or the one i pastebinned?
<blankthemuffin> min
<blankthemuffin> e
<Odd-rationale> oh yeah. you must be using 8.04+
<cody-somerville> blankthemuffin, what version of Xubuntu are you running?
<blankthemuffin> I'm trying to install 8.10
<Odd-rationale> the newer xorg can do some automagical autodetecting via hal...
<blankthemuffin> I might clarify that it's an ongoing problem with my graphics card  and the open source nv drivers. The drivers fail without fail so I need to install the real nvidia drivers or switch to vista before I can use the installer.
<blankthemuffin> cody-somerville, it says that the resource is locked, so I presume the installer wants it.
<blankthemuffin> I should file a bug about it somewhere, it's been like this since ubuntu 6 and probably before.
<blankthemuffin> haha
<blankthemuffin> I got it to work! Played around in the command line to mount a disk, then installed the nvidia drivers to memory. :)
<forces> saluton
<DaemonXP> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0	5	DaemonXP
<DaemonXP> errrr
<DaemonXP> wrong window
<DaemonXP> sorry
 * DaemonXP runs and hides
<Mooch> I have a technical question regards to my comp
<j1mc> Mooch: what's your question?
<j1mc> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<j1mc> :)
<Mooch> ever since I downloaded updates my comp is freezing and when I turn my computer off I get a no input signal its annoying and I don't want my hard drive to die
<j1mc> Mooch: what version of xubuntu are you using?
<Mooch> 6.06 LTS
<Mooch> yes very old
<j1mc> :)
<Mooch> I must be the only one
<j1mc> any special reason why you are still using that version?  things have improved a lot since late 2006.
<j1mc> even though that release still gets updates, the overall system has improved a great deal since then.
<Mooch> well at the moment I am trying to get the 8.10 cd I just requested one. I can
<Mooch> can't download it because I do not have broadband
<j1mc> sure... understood
<j1mc> did you request a xubuntu cd?
<Mooch> I emailed the Loco team close to me for a xubuntu cd gonna wait for a response
<j1mc> oh, ok
<j1mc> what is your problem now?  just random freezes for no apparent reason?
<Mooch> yeah earlier when I was on this channel it was freezing bad
<Mooch> I did a recovery mode to get my modem to work with the older Kernel version because when I downloaded the updates my modem driver would not work with 2.6.15.53.k7
<Mooch> my modem won't detect
<j1mc> :(
<Mooch> I don't know if its the recovery I am doing that is causing this or what
<j1mc> and you just downloaded regular updates?
<j1mc> have you ever used "automatix" or anything like that to help set up your computer?
<Mooch> yeah can't download printing updates it throws my modem out whack
<blankthemuffin> Does compix work with xfce?
<Mooch> I think that messed up my comp last time
<j1mc> blankthemuffin: it's hit or miss...  some people have had luck with it, but it's kind of hack-ish, if you ask me.
<j1mc> Mooch: what messed up your comp last time?
<Mooch> automatix
<j1mc> blankthemuffin: that is, combining compiz with xfce
<j1mc> Mooch: automatix does a lot of bad stuff, unfortunately.
<j1mc> Mooch: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html
<Mooch> I gotta a PCtel modem and I don't know what driver I need to work with this Kernel version
<j1mc> the person who wrote that was one of the main contributors to ubuntu for a while, and now i think he works for red hat - very smart guy
<Mooch> oh really
<Mooch> hmm
<DaemonXP> Automatix has been dead
<DaemonXP> for years even
<Mooch> I hate linmodems I do wish I had broadband
<DaemonXP> I think Feisty was the last version supported by Automatix, the repos aren't even there anymore
<Mooch> I winded up reformat when I tried to get automatix
<blankthemuffin> mmm ok j1mc
<j1mc> DaemonXP: they resurrected it somewhat recently, iirc.
<blankthemuffin> I'll have a go, the xfce compositor looks nice, but I like my blur and desktop cube. :D
<j1mc> still crappy, though, and Mooch is running 6.06... automatix was around then.
<Mooch> j1mc: should I just downgrade my kernel version to work with this modem driver?
<Mooch> I was on the site where my modem drivers are for linux but very vague descriptions
<Mooch> this driver was posted to work with this kernel version
<Mooch> j1mc: what should I do?
<MaxHavoc> Hello everyone, I'm an Xubuntu newbie and I have a question. I changed my resolution to 1280x960 and for some reason the fonts and window sizes scaled to my new resolution rather than remaining static as I would have assumed they would. Is there a way to get the windows and font sizes to revert to their default sizes?
<DaemonXP> j1mc: Automatix? Ewww, why would they bring that back?
<Chaoman> i reeeeeeeeeeeally need help getting into my windows computer's public folder from my xubuntu computer
<Chaoman> any1 home? ^_^'
 * ball nods
<Chaoman> lol
<Chaoman> anyway how do i get into a windows computer's public folder from a computer running xubuntu?
<lc2> Chaoman: not the normal way
<lc2> sudo apt-get install fusesmb
<ball> I don't know Xubuntu well, butit sounds like a job for Samba
<Chaoman> wats fusesmb
<lc2> Chaoman: SMB, for fuse
<Chaoman> ok wats fuse? im still new to this im tryin to learn an operating i just insalled
<ball> lc2: does fuse run on the Xubuntu end?
<lc2> Chaoman: filesystems in userspace, not something you care about
<lc2> ball: it works, apparently, that's all i know
<lc2> Chaoman: once you have it installed
<lc2> you should be able to do something like
<lc2> oh wtf, hold on
 * Chaoman eats blankthemuffin while he waits
<lc2> oh, yeah, you might need to do modprobe fuse first of all
<lc2> and then
<lc2> mkdir network; fusesmb network/
<ball> I'm going to have to backup my document files and reinstall Xubuntu.
<lc2> theoretically, you should be able to view all systems on your network by looking in the network/ directory
<lc2> ball: no, you won't
<ball> lc2: I will you know ;-)
<lc2> ball: you said "had to", you never have to
<lc2> unless you've done something really silly
<lc2> Chaoman: that's not to say that you'll be able to access those hosts if they require a password, but, that's the general idea
<blankthemuffin> I found that fusesmb crashes or something with thunar
<lc2> you'll have to make yourself a ~/.smb/fusesmb.conf if you want to do that, as far as i gather
<Chaoman> 1) dont worry i know a password its my machine
<blankthemuffin> so you might be better off with the other one which I can't remember.
<ball> brb
<blankthemuffin> smb something something
<lc2> Chaoman: 1) you'll still have to put it in your fusesmb.conf
<lc2> i can't imagine there's not a way to do this from a gui though
<Chaoman> 2) is there a way to hack my dad's computer and put a text file on his desktop?
<Chaoman> just to prove to him all machines r hackable
<lc2> if it's a windows box, the answer is yes, they always are
<Chaoman> yeah thats wat i meant all windows boxes are haxable
<lc2> (last week, i installed xubuntu for someone who was terminally pissed off at windows after their XP install got rooted and turned into a spam-spewing botnet drone)
<Chaoman> linux boxes are secure as you want them to be. so is mac but apple is shit
<Chaoman> damn iphones
<lc2> Chaoman: anyway, http://linux.die.net/man/5/fusesmb.conf
<lc2> if you understand that, that'll be helpful
<lc2> if you don't, welcome to linux! ;)
<lc2> skip ahead to "example" to spare the tl;dr
<Chaoman> my machine wont show (||_||) but the rest of the network will :D
<ball> Okay, If I have Ubuntu Server and Xubuntu, is nfs the natural choice for networked filesystem?
<lc2> Chaoman: yours won't
<lc2> ball: no, nfs is a pile of crap
<Chaoman> i meant my windows machine
<ball> lc2: what would you use?
<lc2> ball: sshfs
<lc2> Chaoman: oh.
<lc2> interesting
<Chaoman> its got windows 7 beta and i chose "home network"
<ball> Hmm, okay.
<Chaoman> it mentioned homegroup
<Chaoman> i also turned on sharing, public folder enabled
<lc2> Chaoman: i haven't a clue when it comes to windows 7, alas
<lc2> stick around and someone else might know
<Chaoman> damn (-.-)*sigh*
<lc2> ball: seriously, NFS makes for a good lesson in how to fail at unix, but that's about it
<Chaoman> nfs= bad                  ntfs= shit           vista=the GREAT MIGHTY POO
<Chaoman> lol
<Chaoman> fat is between ntfs and vista
<ball> Does sshfs require anything special on the server end, or just sshd
<ball> ?
<lc2> ball: just sshd, one of the reasons i like it so much more
 * ball nods
<lc2> Chaoman: ntfs is actually pretty good, but i'd rather not use windows if i'm given a choice
<ball> Anything special I need at the client (Xubuntu) end?
<lc2> ball: fuse and sshfs
<Chaoman> thats wat i meant. if indows uses it, automatic shit
<Chaoman> windows
<lc2> wow, i need to get my eyes tested, i only just realised your nick isn't "chapman"
 * lc2 was doing c<tab>
<Chaoman> u need to stop using google glasses
<lc2> and i'm already at 28pt fonts. :/
<Chaoman> they have augmented reality google correction
<ball> Is it possible to change the name of Xubuntu's user?
<Chaoman> should be
<lc2> ball: tell me what you really mean by that question
<Chaoman> i cant remember how but i have done that in *ugh* slackware
<ball> lc2: I have a Xubuntu box with one user account.  I suppose I'd like to add a second user, rather than renaming the first.
<ball> useradd?  adduser?
<lc2> ball: then add another user
<lc2> ball: applications -> system -> users and groups
<lc2> much easier
<lc2> ;D
<ball> ah okay, thanks.
<Chaoman> :D
<lc2> but yeah, adduser if you're brave
<lc2> or if you want to just rename one, go ahead and edit /etc/passwd
<Chaoman> adduser + experienced linux user = fail! adduser + noob = epic fail!
<Chaoman> lol
<lc2> you'll probably find yourself with the userid of 1000, near the end of the file
<ball> I'll look for the GUI whotsit.
<lc2> good plan
<ball> ...though I'm tempted to install from scratch, start with a blank slate.
<lc2> a few months ago i would have been like, "be a man and edit /etc/passwd and /etc/group"
<Chaoman> so any advice on windows hacking with xubuntu?
<lc2> ball: that's overkill
<lc2> Chaoman: no, not really
<Chaoman> how easy is it startig out?
<lc2> Chaoman: dunno, i grew out of that like, ten years ago
<Chaoman> don't you ever forget your windows password or something?
<lc2> Chaoman: no, but i had to deal with a laptop i had to fix without being given the admin password
<lc2> but there's a brute-forcer for windows passwords out there, stick a cd in the drive at boot and it'll come back with a list of accounts and passwords
<lc2> pretty neat
<lc2> ophcrack, btw
 * ball finds himself in #scriptkiddies
<Chaoman> same here. i reformatted it cause the owner forgot all the passwords.
<lc2> ball: ten years ago you would have been right :P
<ball> Ten years ago I was deciding on an operating system.
<Chaoman> i hate having to w8 till wednesday for muffins, so......
<Chaoman> blankthemuffin:munchmunchmunch (OwwO)
<lc2> well, that was strange
<Chaoman> ........
<ball> ?
<lc2> cloggage
<lc2> in the series of tubes
<Chaoman> munch..........munch............munch........... wats goin on?
<lc2> ball: ten years ago i did pretty much the same thing, just my brother wasn't altogether impressed finding himself with a debian box iirc
<lc2> but yeah, then i went back to windows for a few years again, then the lunix beckoned me home
<Chaoman> mmmmmmmm blank flavour
<ball> lc2: I tried Linux, but it wasn't ready back then.
<ball> lc2: so I settled on NetBSD
<Chaoman> fail
<lc2> ball: hey i did freebsd for a while, up until less than a  year ago
 * lc2 wonders exactly when
<lc2> drwxr-xr-x 12 root root 4096 2008-06-02 01:04 /usr/
<lc2> six months!
<lc2> lol, installing at 1am ;\
<lc2> damn, netsplits
<Chaoman> oops dats me
<lc2> ball: same
<Chaoman> my dad keeps sayin "whyre u usin dat? u dont know how" i said "its easier than windows"
<lc2> Chaoman: haha yeah, and the thing is, you're not altogether wrong
<Chaoman> ??
<ball> lc2: Ubuntu seems to have a good supportive community too.
<Chaoman> survey says: question mark
<Chaoman> lol
<lc2> Chaoman: the only thing that sucks about xubuntu, is that it doesn't auto-mount any NTFS drives/etc upon boot, and doesn't deal with network shares too well
<lc2> ball: it does
<ball> lc2: wouldn't that depend on your fstab?
<Chaoman> yea but my laptop has 512mb ram
<lc2> ball: yes, and that doesn't take away from the fact that it should do the right thing, by default, and it doesn't
<lc2> if it has to generate an fstab at install/boot, then it should do that
<ball> lc2: in my opinion the right thing is not to mount NTFS by default.
<Chaoman> at least it supports as much swap as you can give it, unlike winshit
<lc2> ball: i don't think the right thing, for most people, is to have to google up some command-line arcana in order to get to the stuff on their windows disks/partition
 * ball nods
<lc2> ball: but hey, i don't care personally, since i don't have a windows partitiion ;D
<ball> Somewhere between the two is a GUI tool to enable people to mount a Windows partition r/o
<lc2> just sayin'
<ball> ...but not automatically
<ball> lc2: I don't have MS Windows on any of my machines.
<lc2> ball: yeah, that doesn't sound like a bad idea, or maybe an install-time option
<lc2> ntfs-3g is pretty wining these days
<lc2> winning*
<lc2> what we really need is clippy!
<lc2> "It looks like you're dual-booting! Would you like me to mount your Windows drive automatically?"
<ball> I'm off to try to install Xubuntu on a spare machine.
<Chaoman> also i got my ntfs-formatted flash memory usb stick mounted pretty quickly on my own. now aything ntfs will mount automatically (sometimes may fail due to certain drives' errors)
<lc2> ball: have fun!
<ball> thanks
<ball> Hopefully I'll reach a point where I can get back on irc.
<Chaoman> already did so with fat
<lc2> Chaoman: there was someone in here the other day having issues with that
<lc2> (summary: always safely eject your drives)
<Chaoman> sudo mount  device mountpoint
<Chaoman> if that fails, add -o force
<lc2> you shouldn't even need to do that, i don't think
<lc2> not with a usb disk
<Chaoman> some things wont automount
<Chaoman> if theres an errr
<Chaoman> *error
<ball> This machine has 512M of RAM
<lc2> well, depending on what you're doing, but no, you don't need that much
 * lc2 has 384 ;D
<Chaoman> blender
<ball> 1 Gbyte swap should be plenty for most people, surely?
<Chaoman> blenderrrrrrrrrrr
<lc2> Chaoman: ah, that might be different
<lc2> well, if you have 8gb of disk space that you know you'll never use, then don't let me discourage you
<blankthemuffin> 8GB of swap is wayyy enormous
<ball> Okay, one document file worth saving
<ball> hello Daviey!
<lc2> yeah, but if you're doing 3d rendering i can see that it might make sense
<ball> That's wierd: I don't see Ekiga in the menu
<Chaoman> ive also got an external 8gb drive sitting o the floor that has ready swap but i dont feel like pluggin it in and turnin it on rite now
<Chaoman> in fact its all swap
<Chaoman> so theres another 8gb i can plug in
<lc2> ball: applications -> network -> ekiga softphone?
<lc2> Chaoman: swap over USB?
<lc2> why does that strike me as a horrible idea?
<Chaoman> ... dunno
<Chaoman> but 1394 b sounds better
<lc2> probably because it is
<ball> lc2: it's not tere
<lc2> ball: strange.
<Chaoman> hell any firewire is better than usb1.1
<Chaoman> lol
<ball> Ugh... this feels odd.
<lc2> i think tin cans/string are better than usb 1.1
<Chaoman> (^w^)Zzzzzzzzz
<lc2> ball: what does?
<Chaoman> yeah but this laptop is old
<Chaoman> it most likely aint got 2.0
<ball> lc2: Xfce ;-)
<Chaoman> its a pcg-fxa53
<lc2> ball: oh :)
<ball> Add/Remove tool doesn't seem to want me to remove anything either.
<lc2> ball: hm
<ball> Ah, found something it'll let me remove.
<Chaoman> i wish i could get a computer from israel. i heard they got computers in homes faster than the us military's best computer
<ball> Chaoman: unlikely.
<Chaoman> ......... ok then..........
<Chaoman> just not from china. thats shit
<Chaoman> japan = 1337
<lc2> it doesn't matter where it's from
<Chaoman> as long as theres no lead paint for kids to chew on
<Chaoman> lol
<lc2> heh.
<lc2> brb xmoto
<Chaoman> oshit bladder critical
<Chaoman> phew my room almost got a fresh coat of yellow paint
<Chaoman> lol
<Chaoman> lol
<Chaoman> rofl
<lc2> oh nice
<ball> Resisted the urge to reinstall.  Will try adding a new user.
<lc2> ball: that seems like the more sensible option
<ball> This machine's a bit sluggish.
<lc2> what cpu?
<ball> 550 MHz Pentium III Coppermine
<Chaoman> assuming my windows machine is just any old windows, how do i make my linux machine see it?
<lc2> ball: ..oh my
<lc2> Chaoman: the way i showed you
<ball> lc2: I have a 700 MHz machine sitting next to me, but that's a pain in the butt to install anything on.
<Chaoman> i meant i can see the others but just the one wont show up
<ball> That reminds me, I need to add Ekiga to the menu
<lc2> Chaoman: then there might be a configuration problem with that machine
<Chaoman> ive been changin its configuration. do i have to do something special to update what the linux box can see?
<ball> Chaoman: do you have a share from the Windows box?
<lc2> you might want to mount and unmount the mountpoint
<lc2> fusermount -u whatever/
<Chaoman> yes its the public folder
<Chaoman> lc2: ill try
<lc2> then remount it with whatever that command was
 * lc2 forgot
 * lc2 notes it's 6am :/
<ball> lc2: Blighty?
<lc2> ball: yessir
<ball> lc2: good man/woman/bot.
<lc2> thank you sir/madam/term of address for bot
<ball> I'm British, but I'm in the U.S.
<lc2> ball: where abouts were you from?
<ball> (sir btw)
<ball> lc2: Wiltshire originally, also lived in Wales for many years.
<lc2> ball: ooh.
<lc2> obligatory quip about sheep goes here
<lc2> wiltshire is nice, i've heard
<Chaoman> ntfs vs exfat which is better
<ball> There are sheep in both Wales and Wiltshire
<ball> Chaoman: ext3
<Chaoman> NTFS vs exFAT
<lc2> exfat?
<Chaoman> baka
<ball> exfat is made up
<Chaoman> ???
<lc2> "exFAT (Extended File Allocation Table, aka FAT64) is a proprietary file system suited especially for flash drives, introduced by Microsoft for embedded devices in Windows Embedded CE 6.0 and in their desktop operating system, starting with Windows Vista Service Pack 1."
<lc2> apparently not, ball
<Chaoman> so which is better:ntfs or exfat
<ball> New to me.  I only know FAT12, FAT16 and FAT32
<ball> Chaoman: for disk?
<Chaoman> for hdd
<ball> ntfs probably
<ball> brb, rebooting
<lc2> Chaoman: for your purposes, if you want to plug it into a linux box, no
<lc2> use ntfs
<Chaoman> no i meant in general
<lc2> Chaoman: idk
<Andyy> HI, yesterday I downloaded and installed xubuntu 8.10 from a alt CD thinking that sound might work when I get the latest version, but unfortunately it turns out that the sound card is not supported..so I need to get alsa right? can anyone guide me as how to get and install the latest alsa or to cheack if its already there? BTW I use Toshiba L30, I need to add one more thing, last time i.e. when I used xubuntu 8.04 LTS and clicked to increase the sound it incr
<Andyy> eased (but the sound never came out), this time as soon as I increase the volume, it gets back to 0% Automatically, Now after trying a commands i came to know I already have alsa, so whats the problem with sound?
<lc2> Andyy: first up, hi
<Andyy> Hi
<lc2> Andyy: secondly, lsmod | grep snd
<ball> Ugh.  Webcam seems not to be working now
<lc2> then paste the results at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ for us all to admire!1
<lc2> ball: define "not working"
<Andyy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/110155/ here you go
<ball> "Error while opening video device Camera"
<lc2> Andyy: at the risk of sounding condescending, install kmix (which has a mute button), and ensure it isn't muted
<Andyy> lc2: i.e. sudo apt-get install kmix?
<lc2> Andyy: yessir
<ball> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:092c Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Chat
<lc2> Andyy: and i'm really not being condescending, i spent a good hour or two last week trying to "debug" sound on another box, it was muted all along
<lc2> ball: what are you using to test it?
<ball> Ekiga
<Andyy> lc2: 50MB, will take some time :P , ahh lets hope it was muted here so I can unmute it and play sound :P
<lc2> Andyy: 50mb?!
<Andyy> lc2, yeah kmix
<lc2> oh, KDE depdendencies
<Andyy> lc2, is there a problem? or did I do it wrong?
<lc2> dependencies*
<lc2> Andyy: nope, you've just not installed any KDE stuff before, so it has to install a bunch of stuff that all KDE apps depend on
<lc2> i hope you're not on dialup
<lc2> :)
<Andyy> lc2, nop I am on broadband
<lc2> Andyy: winrar
<Andyy> lc2, winrar?
<lc2> Andyy: it's like winnar, but less so
<Andyy> lc2, oh okay ...
<lc2> ball: try xawtv
<ball> No picture in Cheese either
<lc2> ball: also, you may want to lsmod to ensure that the kernel module is loaded
<Andyy> I wonder why my DL speed has sunndly dropped to 18 Kbps....I guess I shoud go to our ISP's office and batter the guy some more
<lc2> Andyy: ouch ;\
<ball> lc2: how do I know what it's called?
<Chaoman> found out cpu speed of my laptop: 1.3 GHz
<lc2> ball: you either guess lucky or you stick it in the pastebin and i'll look
<Andyy> lc2: I will be AFK for a while (I need to study) so if you want you can leave a PM instead of here as its possible that I may miss it
<ball> lc2: what am I pastebining?
<lc2> you@plz:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo  | grep MHz
<lc2> fear
<lc2> cpu MHz		: 1333.478
<lc2> ball: the output of lsmod
<lc2> Andyy: say my name to beep me, if i'm busy it'll get my attention
<ball> lc2: looks credible.  I see video, output, videodev and v4l1_compat
<lc2> ball: none of which are drivers for your camera
<ball> gspca_main is on the right-hand side of videodev
<lc2> ah
<ball> ...and the cam has an spca5 chipset
<lc2> so it is loaded
<ball> Perhaps I should try a cold boot.
<ball> brb, rebooting (again)
<lc2> ball: yes, perhaps
<Chaoman> so how much swap should i use now that i know i have 512MB ram, a 1.3GHz CPU, and a video card with 8MB video ram, cant find gpu speed, and use blender
<lc2> Chaoman: i don't know, start out with 1gb and see how you go
<ball> This is starting to irritate me.
<lc2> still not working?
<ball> lc2: in Cheese I get very, very dim video.
<ball> Ekiga just complains
<ball> brb
<lc2> hm
<lc2> hb
<ball> Can a kernel module be reset?
<lc2> modprobe -r modulename
<lc2> modprobe modulename
<lc2> +sudo of course
<ball> thanks
<ball> brb
<Andyy> lc2: very much coincedentially as soon as I got back on the lapppy it was almost done 1 seconds left and now its installing :P
<lc2> Andyy: oh cool
<Andyy> lc2, ts installed now what?
<ball> I'm *so* tired. I had hoped to get something working today though.
<lc2> Andyy: run kmix
<lc2> ball: :/ still not working?
<Andyy> sudo kmix?
<ball> lc2: I'm being told that cameras work better under 8.04 than 8.10.  Any thoughts?
<lc2> Andyy: no sudo required
<Andyy> lc2, k
<lc2> ball: i can tell you from my sample size of one, that yes, spca-type cameras work fine under 8.04
<Andyy> lc2, yea its muted..cant unmute it any command?
<ball> I'm too tired to reinstall Xubuntu now.  I'll try tomorrow.
<Andyy> lc2, done
<lc2> Andyy: what happens when you try to unmute it?
<lc2> ball: mmk :\
<Andyy> lc2 it was already unmuted but i muted it now its again unmuted
<lc2> Andyy: ah.
<lc2> and no sound?
<Andyy> lc2, no sound though
<lc2> hurrr
<lc2> ws worth a shot
<lc2> was*
<lc2> *thinks*
<Andyy> it shows HDA ATI SB in the bar
<Andyy> lc2, should I restart?
<lc2> Andyy: no, that shouldn't help
<lc2> do you get any error messages or anything?
<Andyy> lc2, the thing is that the volume thing up there in the bar, or panel , whenever I increase it it defaults to 0% vlume automatically
<Andyy> lc2, nop nothing
<Andyy> lc2, I think you can try and google I am using a toshiba L30 and xubuntu 8.10 alt
<lc2> i'm looking into it
<Andyy> lc2, k
<lc2> http://www.acomelectronics.com/GeorgeVita/L30_sound.html
<lc2> did you spot that and/or have any joy therefrom?
<Andyy> lc2, i'll try that and tell you..trying
<Andyy> lc2, well mine is showing subdivices 0/1
<lc2> Andyy: ignore the rest, just see part d) 1. and d) 2.
<lc2> and for d) 2. use the line in e)
<Andyy> lol sudo gedit command not found
<lc2> try sudo mousepad instead
<lc2> or sudo insert name of your favourite text editor here (in before WINWORD.EXE)
<lc2> ;)
<Andyy> done mousepad
<Andyy> itw arning
<Andyy> using root i might be harming it :P
<lc2> yup
<lc2> try not to hose your system
<Andyy> ill just add that line
<Andyy> now restart?
<lc2> did you already have a line in there starting with "options snd-hda-intel" ?
<Andyy> nope
<lc2> kay just show me the line you added, as a sanity check
<Andyy> options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1 model=3stack
<lc2> kay
<Andyy> you want the whole file in pastebin?
<lc2> nope, that's fine
<lc2> go reboot
<lc2> while i get a sandwich
<Andyy> wish me luck or you can also try praying
<Andyy> BRB :P
<lc2> hb
<_Andy_> lc2, well there is still problem
<lc2> yes, you seemed to have gained two underscores on your name
<lc2> same problem?
<_Andy_> lc2, the kmix shos the volume at 100% but the master defaults to 0% every time I drag it up
<lc2> what happens if you use alsamixer to set it?
<_Andy_> lc2, ..how DO i use alsamixer to set it?
<_Andy_> lc2, listen I still think...if I used kmix @ 100% alsa will also or might show it at 100% but the master always remains at 0%
<lc2> _Andy_: run alsamixer from the command line, try shifting the master from there
<lc2> while i've got you distracted doing that i'll go look up a real solution, wink
<_Andy_> lc2, :P okay
<_Andy_> lc2, it shows Master 00
<lc2> even if you use your up key to move it up?
<_Andy_> yeah
<lc2> _Andy_: also, can you tell me which specific L30 you have?
<_Andy_> btw...how can I edit it in the terminal?
<_Andy_> lc2, well I am not sure it just says satellite..gimme a minute ill find out
<lc2> thx
<_Andy_> you want the model number right?
<lc2> yes
<lc2> (blah, i'm missing an epic sunrise ;/)
<_Andy_> its PSL30L-00M019
<blankthemuffin_> Anybody else have troubles with things not showing up in the xfce tray thing?
<blankthemuffin_> For example transmission isn't showing up at all.
<lc2> nevar
<_Andy_> whats Line in alsamixer?
<lc2> line-in, don't worry about it
<_Andy_> it was 0
<lc2> as it should be
<lc2> _Andy_: what did aplay -l show you?
<_Andy_> kk
<lc2> in full
<_Andy_> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<_Andy_> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]
<_Andy_>   Subdevices: 0/1
<_Andy_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<lc2> oh
<lc2> okay
<lc2> that line you added earlier
<lc2> options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1 model=3stack
<lc2> that one
<lc2> try changing it to
<_Andy_> yeah?
<lc2> options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1 model=toshiba
<lc2> just for kicks
<lc2> and tell me what happens
<_Andy_> I wonder why my PC is suddenly all so laggy??
<_Andy_> cant ebven move my mouse
<_Andy_> btw whats the command to open that file?
<lc2> sudo mousepad /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<lc2> oddly, mine's going slow right now too
<lc2> ohh, updatedb.mlocate is munching a bunch of cpu
<_Andy_> kde crashed? what is that supposedt o mean?
<_Andy_> okay i will reboot now
<lc2> lol, kde? ;/
<Andy__> lc2, no luck the bastaD master volume defaults to 0
<lc2> !
<lc2> :\
<Andy__> so.... any other solutions?
<Andy__> hey can you link me to the post you did earlier?
<lc2> http://www.acomelectronics.com/GeorgeVita/L30_sound.html
<lc2> that was for a subtly different chip, apparently
<Andy__> ....sigh..no way I can play sound on this SHITTY laptop?
<lc2> Andy__: i'm sure there is
<Andy__> think I should try all these?
<Andy__> 3stack 3stack-dig 6stack-dig lenovo dallas hp auto
<lc2> http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt
<lc2> there are more than that
<Andy__> for toshiba
<lc2> from line 881 onwards
<lc2> are the ones that apply to you
<lc2> however, i need to go
<lc2> if none of that solves anything, go ask in the forums, i'm sure somebody will know
<lc2> or wait till i'm back later
<lc2> sorry i couldn't be more help
<Andy__> lc2, can you do me a favor?
<lc2> Andy__: yes, i can
<Andy__> lc2, we have tried all this things, and I can't put all that down in a post can you make a post for me and ill add the link to my bookmarks
<Andy__> you know about my problem as much as I do or maybe more
<lc2> Andy__: no, i don't know any more than you do about it
<lc2> just say that you tried the instructions at that link, and that you are sure it's not muted
<lc2> i'd do it for you but, however, i really do need to go now
<Andy__> k
<lc2> so, i'll see you around
<Andy__> just link me the forums or the appropriate section
<Andy__> okay
<lc2> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=332
<lc2> gtg
<blankthemufin> is there any plugin or something which adds samba support to thunar?
<Myrtti> blankthemufin: not yet.
<Myrtti> blankthemufin: not yet in intrepid, atleast
<blankthemufin> How much stuff relies on thunar, aka, will it be a total pain to compile?
<|ntegra|> !kicklist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicklist
<|ntegra|> bummer
<Myrtti> what are you trying?
<|ntegra|> wouldn't mind knocking the size of xubuntu down and adding some other software
<Andy__> Hi can anyone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1051767
<Andy__> Hello, can anybody help me solve this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1051767
<blankthemufin> repeating it over and over isn't going to help you much.
<blankthemufin> Nobody joined or left or said anything since you last mentioned it.
<Andy__> I am sorry I didn't know that I had a DC I really apologize for that
<blankthemufin> Don't worry about it, it's not going to end the world. :)
<TheSheep> Andy__: you can try asking on #ubuntu if nobody here knows. You could also try providing some more information in that forum post, see:
<TheSheep> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Andy__> TheSheep, Yeah i asked there
<Andy__> but there is no Change device in file
<TheSheep> you could also check if there is a bug about it reported
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<rocko> help question | how do I from the cmd remove all occurrences of urls in a speficied file?
<gabkdlly> rocko: grep -v 'http://'
<gabkdlly> rocko: that will output all lines that don't contain the string 'http://'
<gabkdlly> rocko: but I am sure there must be a smarter way
<Null> hiii
<null_gr> i have a problem, anyone here?
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<vinnl> TheSheep, damn, why does ubottu  reply to yours? :P
<null_gr> ok
<vinnl> Ah :P
<knome> !vinnl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vinnl
<null_gr> i installed xubuntu yesterday
<knome> ;P
<null_gr> firstly ethernet worked on winXP
<vinnl> :P
<vinnl> null_gr, congrats :)
<null_gr> now ethernet works only on Xfce
<null_gr> not on windows
<null_gr> what's the problem?
 * vinnl thinks you'll have to consult Windows-people on that
<vinnl> Though I guess someone here will know as well
<null_gr> eh..
<vinnl> How many times have you booted into Windows since that happened?
<vinnl> It might just be a one-time issue
<null_gr> no it's not one time
<null_gr> look what happens
<TheSheep> null_gr: "doesn't work" is exteremely vague
<null_gr> ethernet turns on when xfce boot screen appears
<TheSheep> null_gr: how do you tell?
<null_gr> but when i exit xfce ethernet turns off
<null_gr> i don't know what happens
<TheSheep> null_gr: how do you tell it turns on/off?
<vinnl> Are you on a laptop? Do you have a LED displaying its state?
<null_gr> know i have a desktop and a router
<null_gr> i don't know english well ..TheSheep plz explain
<null_gr> "how do you tell"
<vinnl> How can you see the ethernet is turned on or off?
<TheSheep> null_gr: "what makes you know that"
<null_gr> it's on the router
<null_gr> the light of ETH is turned off
<null_gr> it has : Power - ETH - Link - Internet
<null_gr> ETH light is off
<null_gr> when it's on , light is green
<TheSheep> null_gr: is the ethernet card displayd in the hardware manager on windows?
<null_gr> yes
<null_gr> i tried reinstalling it
<TheSheep> null_gr: is it enabled in there?
<null_gr> yes.
<TheSheep> I would really ask on ##windows
<TheSheep> I have never seen anything like that
<null_gr> eh
<TheSheep> null_gr: you didn't play with changing your ethernet card's hardware address (MAC) on linux, did you?
<null_gr> nope.
<TheSheep> I really don't know how to roeubleshoot windows network... It looks to me like you had some settings autodetected on royter and forced on Windows, and when you booted Linux, the router autodected them and changed defaults, so that when you run Windows with its forced settings, it doesn't work anymore
<TheSheep> but I really don't know what it could be. if it was just IP, the led on the router would blink normally
<null_gr> don't know what to do
<TheSheep> maybe try going through setting up a new connection on windows
<TheSheep> or join ##windows and ask there
<TheSheep> google could help too
<null_gr> i searched many times
<null_gr> i also joined in windows and they say "doesn't make sense"
<null_gr> blablabla.
<TheSheep> yeah, it does sound very unlikely
<TheSheep> maybe also review your router settings
<TheSheep> does it have any logs you could check?
<null_gr> i can see system logs but i can't understand anything from here
<null_gr> rebooting..
<null_gr> seems like Xfce "stole" drivers from windows
<null_gr> lawl
<TheSheep> that's not possible
<vinnl> Hah, if that were possible :P
<TheSheep> !windows
<null_gr> there was  a fight between xfce and windows just before the installation
<TheSheep> a fight?
<vinnl> And Xubuntu came out on top and Windows sat in a corner, alone and deserted :P
<null_gr> xfce won and stole the ethernet!
<null_gr> anyway
<null_gr> rebooting
<null_gr> that things happen only to me
<null_gr> doesn't work
<null_gr> i connected with USB
<null_gr> what do you think
<null_gr> if i uninstall xubuntu the problem will be solved?
<knome> doesn't sound logical.
<knome> we only can point you to any windows support channel.
<knome> it is totally impossible that any distribution could "steal" devices or drivers.
<knome> especially as the drivers between linux and windows are not even compatible
<vinnl> I believe my father once had something like this, that Xubuntu turned off his wlan device or something, to save energy I believe, and Windows wouldn't turn it on
<knome> and you arent'trunning them parallel
<vinnl> But I wouldn't know how he solved it
<vinnl> And that was wlan
<vinnl> And a laptop
<knome> yeah.
<vinnl> But if it's a similar problem, uninstalling Xubuntu would leave the device off
<knome> but you know, what was miraculous, i once got my wlan working before ethernet with a laptop
<vinnl> 0.o
<null_gr> so how can i solve it?
<null_gr> formatting the whole disk?
<knome> nope.
<vinnl> Call Microsoft support, perhaps?
<knome> you must find a way to turn on the device in windows.
<knome> and this isn't the right palce for that.
<null_gr> ok
<knome> uh, that might've sounded a bit rude.
<knome> !ohmy | knome
<ubottu> knome, please see my private message
<vinnl> Hah, that'll teach him :P
<vinnl> (@!ohmy | knome, that is)
<vinnl> :P
<knome> hah ;)
<knome> definitely.
<knome> but things like that bring the bad karma for linux
<knome> "of it broke my computer and i had to take it to tech support guy"
<knome> *oh
<vinnl> Yeah ah well, what can you do about it?
<knome> make it clear that we can't solve it.
<knome> and not even try
<knome> to give windows support
<vinnl> Didn't we do that?
<knome> yes. :)
<knome> because it (giving suppor to other OS's) only makes the "cutomer" feel like he deservers it and we should be able to fix it.
<knome> *customer
<knome> please, lovely ISP, get my damn broadband here soon!
<knome> *deserves
<knome> i'm getting these awkward typos because i can't proof-read my text while typing
<knome> because i'm surfing over a cellular internet
<vinnl> :P
<volo> hu
<volo> hi
<volo> :)
<vinnl> !hi volo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi volo
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<volo> thx
<Ultraputz> anyone know how to prevent VIM from breaking lines when you're editing?
<igno> :set nowrap
<Ultraputz> wrap is the same as break?
<igno> depends on what you mean by break
<igno> but yeah, that's the common word for it
<Ultraputz> as in, you're editing a line that wraps beyond a display line...
<Ultraputz> it's one line with no end of line chrs
<Ultraputz> then you edit it
<Ultraputz> and it it breaks into two lines
<Ultraputz> like a pico-style behavior
<igno> word wrap
<Ultraputz> that is word wrap?
<igno> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Word_wrap
<Ultraputz> no that still didn't do it.
<Ultraputz> it's breaking the the line during editing
<Ultraputz> it's not an issue of whether or not it wraps on the screen
<Ultraputz> editing a line longer than the display width is causing it to add return characters.
<Ultraputz> eg: vi bubba, :set nu (see line numerbs), esc-shift+A -- start tping and 1 line is broken to 12
<Ultraputz> (where vi is alised to vim)
<nuLl_gr> hey!
<cody-somerville> Hi
<Pres-Gas> nuLl_gr
<nuLl_gr> TheSheep,  i managed to fix the problem
<Ultraputz> TheSheep -- greetings, much respect.
<nuLl_gr> ethernet card drivers where not the last
<Ultraputz> SUNWspro
<Ultraputz> (ESC +)
<Ultraputz> :set wrapmargin=0
<Pres-Gas> Ultraputz, that fixored your issue?  Share with the class.  ;)
<Ultraputz> :set wrapmargin = 0
 * Ultraputz kicks Pres-Gas.
 * Pres-Gas cries like a baby.
<Ultraputz> :-)
<Pres-Gas> I must be the scapegoat for bad admins then eh?
<Ultraputz> no, you're being kicked in the direction of bad admins.
<Ultraputz> go forth, and slay!
 * Pres-Gas recieves secret spy order....gets out his robe and wizard hat...
<Pres-Gas> Wait, wrong meme
<Ultraputz> bloodninja could fix this.
<Pres-Gas> Indeed, Ultraputz
<sinbox>  /join xubuntu-offtopic
<Pres-Gas> Esp as a rhino
<sinbox> ops
<Pres-Gas> good point, sinbox
<sinbox> the channel is goon?
<sinbox> gone*
<sinbox> weird
<sinbox> ha
<Pres-Gas> Well, I guess we can be offtopic for short periods of time...you know...low exposure to humor.
<sinbox> no worries
<sinbox> I was trying to get there, blank space at beginning of line doesn't help, nor does forgetting # in the channel name
<Pres-Gas> Indeed, sinbox...I think I do that all the time
<likemindead> Hello all. Anyone able to clue me in to whether my old Dell Latitude C610 has 16-bit or 32-bit PCMCIA ports? I've tried support.dell.com and plenty o' Googlin' to no avail.
<Ultraputz> likeminded -- no idea on that one...
<Pres-Gas> likemindead, did you try inputting the service tag into the dell support site?
<likemindead> I did.
<likemindead> Very confused.
<Pres-Gas> You got linux on it now?
<likemindead> I don't use the PCMCIA ports for anything and I'd like to stick a card in there with a couple of USB 2.0 slots.
<Pres-Gas> Try lspcmcia or check out dmesg
<likemindead> Pres-Gas: But of course! (Xubuntu 8.10)
<Ultraputz> dmesg | grep pcmc
<blankthemuffin> You might be able to ring up dell and ask
<blankthemuffin> but I dunno
<likemindead> Will do. (I'm not on the laptop at the moment. Taking notes.)
<Ultraputz> whenever the question is aout hardware discovery, dmesg is your friend.
<Pres-Gas> diyf, Ultraputz?
<Ultraputz> meh?
<Pres-Gas> did you just coin a new meme?
<likemindead> I'm still very much a terminal n00b--but I love learning.
<Pres-Gas> dmesg is your friend
<Ultraputz> that would make me feel very special
<Ultraputz> and dmesg, too
 * likemindead loves his special friends... ^__^
<likemindead> Peace.
<Pres-Gas> Aren't we all, or do you mean "Welcome to the Dollhouse" kinda special
<Ultraputz> crash-helmet special :-)
<Pres-Gas> sweet, we still are all special
<lc2> y helo thar
<subscious> is dsl knoppix???
<lc2> yes
<subscious> mmmm with a diffrent software package i guess
<subscious> i dont know which version is the right for me... what does dsl-4.4.10-embedded dsl-4.4.10-initrd dsl-4.4.10syslinux dsl-4.4.10-vmx and sdl-4.4.10 mean?
<Pres-Gas> subscious, http://damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Which_File_do_I_download%3F_(long_version)
<subscious> thx
<Ultraputz> good luck, xubuntu'ers!
<blankthemuffin> Does anybody know of a Download manager similar to the ones found on windows for linux?
<blankthemuffin> Something that will pause and restart downloads, cope with dropouts, etc
<charlie-tca> DownThemAll extension for Firefox
<blankthemuffin> cool thanks
<sml1226> Hello can anybody help me??
<charlie-tca> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sml1226> well xfce disables itself constantly and i cant fix it can you help with that?
<charlie-tca> What do you mean, disables itself?
<charlie-tca> Does it give you an error message or what?
<sml1226> i cant get in my home folder and the icons disappear and when i go to desktop it is disabled and when i enable it it works for about 30 seconds or until i click a folder or drive
<sml1226> when i try to enable it it acts like i am disableing it and says "if i want to ensure it does not start next time"
<charlie-tca> So, if you go into Settings Manager, Desktop, is there a check on "Allow Xfce to manage the desktop"
<charlie-tca> Then on behavior tab, under Desktop Icons, select File/launcher icons
<sml1226> no and when i click it it stays but then turns off and when i reopen it to check if its on it is unchecked again
<charlie-tca> You have to click on the Behavior Tab and check something under "Menus". If you want icons on the desktop, select File/launcher icons under "Desktop Icons", also
<sml1226> those are also checked
<charlie-tca> When you logout or quit/shutdown, click save my session. That saves the settings.
<sml1226> haven't tried that but it is disabling it so it will most likely be off when it saves
<charlie-tca> you may have a permissions problem also in /home/YOUR_USER_NAME
<sml1226> how would i fix that???
<sml1226> i cant get in my home folder
<charlie-tca> You can't get into /home at all? Do you get any errors?
<sml1226> no errors but thunar won't open at all and not sure if that is related to my xfce prob
<charlie-tca> What version of Xubuntu is this?
<sml1226> 8.10
<sml1226> ppc+ps3 though
<sml1226> not sure if that is the prob
<sml1226> intel ver of 8.04 worked on my pc but not this one
<sml1226> not this one on my ps3 that is
<charlie-tca> okay, Should still work, i think. Can you open a terminal?
<sml1226> yes i can
<charlie-tca> Open terminal, type ls -l and hit enter. It should show the files and owner. The owner should be your user name
<sml1226> ok it is
<charlie-tca> That is your home directory. so, clicking at the desktop you can't get into it, right.
<sml1226> not on the desktop or in places
<charlie-tca> can you get into other folders from Thunar? (like etc or usr?)
<charlie-tca> Try clicking on file system
<sml1226> nope it won't open at all
<charlie-tca> Is your hard drive full?
<sml1226> no it is a fresh install on a newly formatted drive
<sml1226> 81% free
<charlie-tca> What is the last thing added since the install?
<sml1226> nothing firts boot after install right now and pidgin is the only thing i have opened after the icons disappeared
<charlie-tca> in the terminal, type sudo apt-get update
<charlie-tca> and then do the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<charlie-tca> That will bring the system up to date witht the latest changes. Maybe something is missing from the install
<sml1226> trying that now
<charlie-tca> It is probably going to require a restart after the updates.
<sml1226> it will be awhile its at 3%
<charlie-tca> yeah, it takes some time to get all the updates.
<sml1226> my transfer rate is ranging from 25KB/s to 155KB/s
<charlie-tca> Just come on back after the restart if it is not working yet. Someone will be here.
<sml1226> hope it works but if all else fails do you know of any good lightweight window manager?
<charlie-tca> Off the top of my head, I would guess fluxbox.
<charlie-tca> I have not used any, myself
<vinnl> I believe many like Openbox, not using that either
<sml1226> well i will look around to check some out if this fails
<ball> I use Blackbox given the choice
<sml1226> heard of both of those
<sml1226> not blackbox though
<vinnl> None of them are as easy to use as Xfce though ^.^
<ball> Blackbox is as easy to use as Xfce4-wm
<sml1226> well my xfce might be completely screwed though
<ball> Definitely more easy to administer
<sml1226> well i will probably try blackbox if this fails then
<charlie-tca> You can always delete the hidden files in /home and restart. It will re-create them for you.
<sml1226> that is if i can get into home
<sml1226> well i might just get an enclosure and do it from my windows pc that works instead of trying to do it on here
<jeriko> 'lo
<ball> I couldn't recommend Blackbox, but I happen to really like it.
<charlie-tca> You already got to home from the terminal, sml1226
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<sml1226> why wouldnt you recommend it then??
<jeriko> when using a usb sound card, i can't seem to make the PCM control in the sound applet work. Anyone have ideas?
<ball> PCM control?
<vinnl> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ball> Is that a mixer thing?
<jeriko> ball: yes
<jeriko> pcm is the only mixer option
<ball> It could be that you're wiggling the mixer on your sound card, not the one on your USB thing.
<jeriko> vinnl: yes i have alsa working and control pcm via alsamixer
<sml1226> my pc did that too with the internal card
<jeriko> but it would be nice to have the gui applet working
<jeriko> ball: no, i have the usb device selected and controllable via alsamixer
<ball> perhaps it's broken.
<lc2> hay guise
<lc2> hi ball!! :D
<jeriko> under the sound control, i even see the option checkbox for pcm, but it won't stay selected
<ball> I almost bought a USB "telephone" style handset for US$ 16 recently
<ball> decided against it at the last minute.
<jeriko> anyone know what files control the xfce sound applet?
<lc2> ball: hey did you ever get your webcam working?
<sml1226> charlie-tca: just noticed that message what do you mean??
<ball> lc2: no, in part because I got distracted by a more pressing problem. Someone trying to tie my non-profit client to a proprietary package that requires a Windows server.
<ball> VERY BAD IDEA
<lc2> fuck *that* shit
<lc2> pardon my french :D
<vinnl> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ball> yes, quite.
<vinnl> :)
<lc2> sorry vinnl
<lc2> so i made another linux convert
<vinnl> Nice :)
<lc2> when my stepdad had his xp box rooted last week, i was like, well, i can install linux for you and see how you get on with it, and he was like uhhh okay
<ball> I've done what I can to diplomatically shoot down that proposal in flames, but I may end up having to support the Linux package that will take its place.
<lc2> he was kinda skeptical since i'm a pretty experienced user and have been using linux or bsd forever
<vinnl> I once installed Ubuntu as a dual-boot option for my mother - she didn't like it
<lc2> but i installed it for him
<vinnl> But now her Windows partition crashed
<lc2> today, he told me he would never go back to windows after seeing xubuntu :)
<charlie-tca> sml1226: When you did ls -l in the terminal window, you were in the home directory. You just can't seem to get there from Thunar
<lc2> after i showed him the package manager, and how easy it was to install software, he was like "whoah"
<sml1226> charlie-tca: yeah
<vinnl> Hah, my mom would never install software :P
<ball> I gently suggested Ubuntu to my sister's husband for his dad's machine.
<lc2> vinnl: my stepdad wouldn't, but when i showed him through the package manager
<lc2> he was like "whoah"
<ball> ...since he used a live CD to rescue the data off it when Vista crapped out.
<sml1226> vista is crap
<lc2> i still have my brother to convince
<vinnl> I've got *this* close to converting one of my brothers, only each time there was a problem with it not running
<ball> sml1226: you're preaching to the choir
<lc2> even though he pwned my stepdad's linux box (hence "rooted" above), he's still all like "lol linux sux"
<vinnl> First had me to blame, admittedly: I wiped his complete hard drive
<vinnl> The rest were problems with Wubi
<sml1226> if you must use new windows you have to use the windows 7 beta not the most expensive piece of junk ever made by microsoft
<sml1226> i do like good old xp though
<lc2> my stepdad likes the ease of use of it all
<lc2> it has come to something when a technophobe can praise linux software for ease of use, but that's how it goes
<sml1226> linux is almost always fatser considering no resource hogging norton
<TheSheep> people usually don't notice how hard to use windows is, because they think it's how it has to be
<lc2> once you have it running, linux is easier to use, period
<TheSheep> and linux is hard because it's new and different
<lc2> windows isn't any easier to use
<lc2> it's not harder to get things running on it, either
<ball> It's harder to get Linux in the door at most businesses though.
<sml1226> windows is so restricted
<lc2> give a noob windows, from scratch, from a cd
<lc2> see how they get along
<lc2> even people who have had windows installed all along, give them windows and ask them to install it from scratch
<sml1226> vista is the challenge even for experienced windows users
<sml1226> but it sucks so experienced users avoid it
<lc2> vista just sucks, i've dealt with broken vista boxes before
<lc2> all i could do was a system restore
<sml1226> restores don't even always work on that crap
<lc2> and after a few months of installing software etc, that thing was so damn slow
<lc2> sml1226: it did for me, and i got paid for it, so that's okay
<ball> I'm off to cook some fish fingers anyway.
<lc2> ball: save me some :D
<ball> That's how glamorous my life is.
<sml1226> lc2: well if you are getting paid then you hope you can find at least one restore point that works
<sml1226> well gotta see if this update fixed my problem
<sml1226> it didn't work!!!!!!!!!!!:-(
<sml1226> what are some good wm's that you guys would recommend 'cuz i forgot the ones you guys said earlier
<vinnl> Openbox, blackbox
<vinnl> Fluxbox
<vinnl> LXDE perhaps
<sml1226> u use any???
<vinnl> Nope
<sml1226> oh ok:-(
<vinnl> Oh, you might want to try Crunchbang Linux, it's an Ubuntu derivative that uses Openbox and is quite popular, so it'll take less work to setup
<sml1226> will that require a new install? if so is there a ppc+ps3 version???
<vinnl> Yep
<vinnl> Oh... Don't know
<sml1226> i dont have a 32 bit processer
<sml1226> or 64
<sml1226> well it is but not amd 64
<sml1226> do any require an intel or amd processor???
<vinnl> Not the wm's, I think
<sml1226> ok ill look around for a good one that looks good to me then
<lc2> wait what
<lc2> you don't have a 32-bit or 64-bit processor?
<lc2> wtf are you doing, installing on a megadrive? :P
<sml1226> it is a ppc
<sml1226> ps3 processor
<sml1226> IBM cell
<lc2> sml1226: you'll be fine
<sml1226> lc2:fine installing the ubuntu with openbox or a new wm?
<lc2> go for it
<sml1226> what?
<lc2> sml1226: if it doesn't work, come back to us
<sml1226> oh ok
<sml1226>  thanks
<sml1226> installed blackbox and am going to try it out now
<sml1226> quit: bye
<sml1226> Hey guys i got the desktop icons to work and xfce but thunar still won't open
<vinnl> Any errors when opened from a terminal?
<sml1226> how do u open it from terminal??
<vinnl> Type "thunar" then press Enter
<sml1226> here is what it says
<sml1226> (thunar:4867): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_drag_source_set_icon_name: assertion `site != NULL' failed
<sml1226> Segmentation fault
<vinnl> Hmm, sucks, you found a bug
<vinnl> You might want to report that: http://bugzilla.xfce.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Thunar&format=guided
<sml1226> any file manager to replace thunar??
<bgteefus> hello   where do I find a "force quit" application to force misbehaving applications to stop running? I cannot find it in my menu bar and it is not listed as an application
<zoredache> bgteefus: hold down ctrl-alt-esc
<zoredache> you'll get an 'x' cursor, whatever you click on is terminated
<bgteefus> zoredache oh ok  i will try that then :) next time I need it  thanks so much
<bgteefus> zoredache  that didnt even occur to me :)
#xubuntu 2009-01-28
<nikolam> zoredache, terminating gui of an app does not kill app on most cases.
<nikolam> one should use ps -A | grep app to find app (or in top) and use kill or kill -9 command to kill it
<nikolam> or with system monitor gui
<kahrn> has anyone checked out the ubuntu pocket guide yet?
<kahrn> (http://ubuntupocketguide.com)
<sml1226> favorite file manager???
<sml1226> other than thunar?
<sml1226> bsc sucks and thunar is screwed up on my machine
<zoredache> vifm?  I suppose you where looking for a gui though
<sml1226> going to try nautilus
<sml1226> what do you think of that?
<sml1226> yeah needs a gui
<zoredache> I don't really have an opinion
<sml1226> have you tried nautilus?
<zoredache> nautilus is the standard file manager you get with a gnome install of ubuntu isn't it?
<sml1226> think so
<sml1226> havent used ubuntu though just xubuntu
<sml1226> i think nautilus will be fine (still not fully installed) so how do you set it as the default file manager
<zoredache> if it is the only one running, then it is the default
<sml1226> well thunar is installed and default now so how do i change that???
<sml1226> it might do it but it hasn't yet
<sml1226> nautilus doesn't work either
<nikolam> sml1226, pcmanfm
<nikolam> starts in a second
<nikolam> i start pcmanfm and other apps with one click with quicklauncher xfce panel plugin.
<sml1226> gui?
<nikolam> of course
<sml1226> cool will try
<sml1226> how to set as default
<nikolam> why should you set it as default?
<nikolam> Start it with on eclick from quicklauncher
<sml1226> thunar is screwed up and won't work
<nikolam> it works but have issues.
<nikolam> what is your main problem with thunar
<sml1226> there is a bug in my ver that keeps it from starting
<nikolam> only catch with pcmanfm is that it does not support trash can
<sml1226> cant access anything with it
<nikolam> everything you delet is like using rm
<nikolam> sml1226, what xubuntu u use , version and 32/64bit?
<sml1226> 8.10 ppc+ps3
<nikolam> sml1226, also try to use krusader.
<sml1226> isnt krusader for kde?
<nikolam> ppc :) nice i didnt know they still make one, since i heard that ppc in not supported yet
<sml1226> dont really need or want to column
<sml1226> 2*
<nikolam> sml1226, did you find soulution to expand RAM to more then 256Mb?
<sml1226> nope
<nikolam> u can try it. it pulls just kde libs upon install etc.
<sml1226> and actually the ps3 restricts your use to 192MB
<nikolam> ? 192 ??
<sml1226> it keeps the rest for itself
<sml1226> not really sure
<nikolam> I know about other 256mb ati restrictions and 2 spu restrictions but 192?
<nikolam> do you have some software builded espacially for cell?
<sml1226> yeah it keeps the 9th spu and all but 192mb for running the ps3 w/o apps or oses
<sml1226> nothing special for cell yet
<nikolam> I was thinking of using ps3 as main machine 3 years ago. but since there was no way to expand ran i abandoned idea. But it is great to use ps3 that way
<sml1226> even with the minimal RAM it blows my pc away
<nikolam> ps3 could be even greater machine if one could use more ram with it. etc
<sml1226> granted the pc is total crap
<nikolam> yes, shure :)
<nikolam> ok so,
<sml1226> yah gpu access and 1gb of RAM and this thing would fly
<nikolam> I use 8.04 LTS 64bit with amdx2 and 2gigs
<nikolam> yes but i was thinking more 4 gigs and full gpu access, yes
<sml1226> had 8.04 on my pc but went back to xp because i needed to print
<nikolam> like home computer it would blow away
<sml1226> well those 8 cores at full speed can render some crazy graphics w/o the gpu
<nikolam> BUT Sony pricks did what they did. But XB360 loosers even can`t start linux. microsoft coded it so it can use only approved software by microsoft
<nikolam> yes but 192 mb..
<sml1226> yeah that sucks
<nikolam> but even with it, it is ok to use linux for office, media, surfing and everything
<sml1226> yeah ps3 browser sucks ansd isn't fullscreen so 1080p firefox is amazing
<nikolam> I was using p3-733 with 256mb with xubuntu before. I was content with it.
<nikolam> I still have it running on 8.04 lts now.
<sml1226> wish it gave access to the music and pic folders on other partition though
<sml1226> mine was a celeron-600 with 384MB
<sml1226> got to go
<sml1226> file manager like thunar?
<sml1226> like pcmanfm but no trash access
<sml1226> hello
<Hellwire> hi
<Hellwire> :)
<sml1226> know any file managers like thunar
<Hellwire> ah, i just use thunar. sorry
<sml1226> ok
<sml1226> got probs with mine and cant do much
<Hellwire> ah
<Hellwire> did you try uninstalling/reinstalling?
<sml1226> yep same prob
<Hellwire> weird
<sml1226> i know
<Hellwire> i'm not an xubuntu expert
<Hellwire> i just use it :P
<sml1226> tried pcman but no trash access
<Hellwire> that sucks
<sml1226> yeah
<sml1226> will use it until they patch it
<Hellwire> I like xfce a lot better than gnome. its not because i dont have much ram or anything, its just a nice clean interface
<Hellwire> :)
<sml1226> thinkt ts with  ppc+ps3 version
<Hellwire> ohhh
<Hellwire> how do i hide my host?
<sml1226> there were a few on bugzilla with the same prob
<sml1226> what?
<Hellwire> i know it doesnt show my ip in it, thanks to my isp, but still
<Hellwire> * [Hellwire] (n=cody@mnpl-04-1888.dsl.iowatelecom.net): Cody Mitchell
<sml1226> oh not sure
<Hellwire> darn
<sml1226> says my real name is purple???
<Hellwire> lol
<Hellwire> weird
<sml1226> how do i set that up right?
<sml1226> all i did was use my username
<Hellwire> whats your client?
<Hellwire> xchat, kvirc, etf
<Hellwire> etc*
<sml1226> pidgin
<Hellwire> hmm
<Hellwire> never used pidgin for irc... sorry
<sml1226> what u using?
<Hellwire> XChat
<sml1226> xchat works with my name
<Hellwire> :)
<sml1226> pidgin says purple though
<Hellwire> weird
<Hellwire> purple pidgins... they just dont make em like they used to
<sml1226> yeah its weird
<sml1226> anybody use pidgin
<sml1226> guess not
<sml1226> :(
<Hellwire> lol
<Hellwire> hmm, i had to use this nick because my usual is taken... what's my bot's name gonna be? or does freenode even allow bots? (just a channel bot, changes topic and stuff)
<sml1226> this is my psn id so thats why i use it
<Hellwire> ah
 * Hellwire usually uses Cody... ><
<sml1226> cant use that?
<Hellwire> nope. someone has it already
<cody-somerville> lol
<Hellwire> obviously. this network is huge
<Hellwire> :P
<sml1226> there he is
<Iowa_Cody> :P
<sml1226> lol
<Iowa_Cody> lol
<Iowa_Cody> I like hellwire better
<sml1226> lol
 * Iowa_Cody set a timer to change his nick back
<Iowa_Cody> lol
<Iowa_Cody> xchat timers confuse meh
<sml1226> how do you set a quit message???
<Hellwire> /quit [message]
<sml1226> ok thanks
<Hellwire> np
<Hellwire> bbl, :)
<sml1226> see ya
<Hellwire> bai
<devin> can someone help me with a broadcom card?
<sml1226> nope
<sml1226> no idea
<devin> crap
<devin> I need to get it working, my only connection is wireless
<sml1226> i just started using linux
<devin> me too
<sml1226> my drivers are all included (ps3 version)
<devin> oh
<devin> nice, I want a ps3
<devin> so does it run good?
<sml1226> linux on it?
<devin> yeah
<sml1226> it should but you must get an older version cuz 8.10 is buggy
<devin> yeah, that's only expected
<sml1226> i got 8.10 with a lot of probs
<devin> does video work good? considering the graphics card issue
<sml1226> thunar has a major bug in it
<sml1226> cant open folders with it
<devin> shitty
<sml1226> havent tried any video
<devin> what do you use it for?
<sml1226> ppl say they watch bluray on it
<devin> really? I didn't think there was bluray support yet
<devin> last I read anyways
<sml1226> i use it for internet and minimal media
<sml1226> word processor too
<sml1226> not sure bout blu-ray but i thought it did
<devin> too bad sony went all corporate and blocked out the graphics card, it would have been a sick machine for linux
<sml1226> yeah but it only can use 192mb of ram
<devin> seriously? or 192mb of the video ram
<aquatone282> Hi - can anyone tell me where desktop wallpaper images are stored?
<devin> ahh, not sure, I think it's somewhere in /usr
<sml1226> devin: actual ram
<devin> that's really shitty
<sml1226> quit/ [bye]
<devin> but I guess you could use a usb key or something
<aquatone282> FYI: /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops
<forces> saluton
<devin> can someone help me with a broadcom card?
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> what program u usually use to edit MP3 ID3 tags
<nikolam> for multiple files etc
<mental14> can someone help me?
<forces> what's your problem?
<forces> just say it
<mental14> i just build a new comp, asus m2a-vm mobo with a amd 64 6000 x2 cpu 3.1ghz and xubuntu only detects 1000mhz
<forces> that's the front side bus
<forces> like this
<forces> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.27.12-170.2.5.fc10.i686 | Dual Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz 1600.000 MHz | Mem: 398/1021M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 141G Free: 79G | Bogomips: 6384.01 | Screen Res: 1024x600 | Procs: 140 |   | Up:  | eth0: In: 0.00M Out: 0.00M
<mental14> ok so /proc/cpuinfo only reports fronside bus?
<forces> use pastebin and show me the reports
<mental14> how do i do that?
<forces> mental14, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<forces> then paste in pastebin
<forces> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mental14> ok i pastebin'ed it
<mental14> pastebin.ubuntu.com/110649
<forces> mental14, it's ok
<forces> look mine
<forces> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/110650/
<mental14> ya i have a acer aspire one 1.6ghz 2 x 800mhz atom cpu, but the laptop shows two 800mhz cores, therefore my anthlon 6000 should show 2 3100mhz cores but only shows two 1000mhz cores
<nikolam> I am interesting in that how I can update CPU speed to Xfce (and gnome) panel plugins to display actual CPU speed. I overclocked CPU and I want to see real info on panel instead of CPU default info.
<nikolam> I have amdx2 cpu
<forces> I thinks everything is ok, I have another laptop with a centrino duo 1,83 Ghz
<forces> and /proc/cpuinfo show me 1000mhz too
<forces> but it's ok
<nikolam> I guess I should change some cpu info somewhere to reflect new frequencies but I am supprised that MHZ cpu speed was not read from actual machine but from that what cpiud says
<nikolam> forces, That mught be due to speed  stepping enabled.
<mental14> cool thanks forces
<nikolam> It actually works on lower cpu speed and if it is needed, cpu spid gets higher (ondemand)
<nikolam> mental14, install xfapplet and use it to put cpufreq monitor to panel. displays temperature, cpu speed and you can change speed you want or put it on default`s ondemand or powersave
<ubuntu> Xubuntu seems to run beautifully on this Dell laptop
<ubuntu> I may install it permanently.
<j1mc> :)
<ubuntu> j1mc: Sadly I don't get to keep the machine.
<ubuntu> It's going to be shipped to Haiti
<j1mc> for a friend or something?
<ubuntu> I didn't see Creole in the list of translations.
<ubuntu> j1mc: it was donated to a non-profit that does work out there.
<j1mc> awesome!
 * ubuntu nods
<ubuntu> oops, my nick is wrong :-)
<ball> I'm still in the livecd
<ball> Let's see, I could install OpenOffice.org and the educational apps.
<ball> ...perhaps Ekiga too.
<andy12345> Hello can anyone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1051767
<ball> back in a while, it's time to install.
<ball> I'm having another go at installing Xubuntu
<blankthemuffin> What's the command to create a symbolic link?
<blankthemuffin> nvm gewgle
<knome> ln -s ;P
<knome> (just if somebody else wanted to know)
<blankthemuffin> urrrgh
<blankthemuffin> I hate it when time messes up in linux
<blankthemuffin> configure: error: newly created file is older than distributed files!
<blankthemuffin> I changed the system clock because it was wrong, is there an easy way to bump the times on the files in a source structure?
<TheSheep> sure, just touch them
<TheSheep> with the touch command
<blankthemuffin> Is there an easy way to do that over an entire directory structure
<TheSheep> with find
<blankthemuffin> And how would I pipe that
<blankthemuffin> got it
<blankthemuffin> thanks
<TheSheep> find . -exec touch '{}' \;
<GINZ> HI
<GINZ> I am trying to install LAMP
<GINZ> I was told >Copy and paste into terminal 'sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-client-5.0 mysql-server-5.0 phpmyadmin libapache2-mod-php5 libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql' (without quotes)
<GINZ> < But when I did so I got told >Invalid operation spsche2<
<GINZ> Can you tell me what I should have typed?
<Myrtti> spsche?
<GINZ> Pardon?
<GINZ> I have just installed and updated Xubuntu
<blankthemuffin> You seem to have copied the command incorrectly
<GINZ> Please tell me the correct version
<blankthemuffin> That is correct
<Myrtti> apache2
<Myrtti> no spsche2
<GINZ> Oh  I see.  They typo was here but now I studied what I copied... cos it is on a different computer from this, I see I missed out the word install.
<GINZ> thanks
<GINZ> Ah  that is working now
<GINZ> hey  the terminal has got to >processing triggers for libc6 . . .
<Myrtti> yay
<GINZ> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place<
<GINZ> then given me a prompt
<Myrtti> so you're well on your way
<GINZ>  Does it want me to do something?
<GINZ> It does not have [ OK ] at the end of that line
<Myrtti> it's installed everything.
<GINZ> Thanks. having the prompt there put me off
<GINZ> Do I have to keep waiting for an [ OK ]
<GINZ> I expect it will want me to restart the computer some time
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> why whould it?
<GINZ> usual process after installation
<Myrtti> it hasn't installed a new kernel that would require reboot
<GINZ> Oh  OK
<Myrtti> reboot is usual process if you've used Windows
<GINZ> So do I need the terminal kept open now?
<GINZ> Yes I am pretty new to Linux
<Myrtti> no you don't need that terminal open
<GINZ> Thank you
<GINZ>  Goodnight
<Myrtti> apache2 and mysql are ran in the background
<GINZ> ic
<Myrtti> all you need is to configure them etc.
<GINZ> thanks
<Myrtti> if you didn't already.
<blankthemuffin> You should be able to point your browser to localhost and it should work alreadu
<GINZ> Oh  configure them?
<blankthemuffin> already*
<GINZ> right  I think I will leave the rest till tomorrow as I have a headache
<GINZ> Thanks
<GINZ> goodnight
<knome> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hellwire> Hey all :)
<wired925> hi is any german here who could help me?
<Myrtti> have you tried the German channels?
<Myrtti> !de | wired925
<ubottu> wired925: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Hellwire> :o
<Hellwire> thats a cool bot
<wired925> @myrtti didnt found a german channel but thx =)
<charlie-tca> Anybody know how to login to gutsy 7.10 after the last updates?
<charlie-tca> login window is in an endless loop, type in name, type in password, never leaves the login screen. It just requests name again.
<Tux> Does anybody know why when I boot into Xubuntu why it could be going into what I call DOS like and my brother calls "Text based"?
<charlie-tca> It is probably giving some kind of messages?
<Tux> No. It just  boots up text based.
<alienkid> hi guys Tux os my brother
<alienkid> is
<TheSheep> how do you know if there is no text?
<Tux> There is text.
<alienkid> there is text
<charlie-tca> What does the text say?
<alienkid> it says things  then over on the right of the screen it says "[ok]"
<Tux> Too much to say. It says it's booting process.
<alienkid> next to everything
<TheSheep> what's the last thing it says?
<alienkid> don't know don't pay much attetion
<charlie-tca> Off the top of my head then, I would say let it sit, it may be in the middle of the startup
<alienkid> we could reboot his computer and find out
<alienkid> \it is
<alienkid> it gets to the middle of the bar then goes text based
<charlie-tca> You might need to let it complete
<alienkid> we do
<Tux> We do. That's how I'm booted into Linux.
<Tux> It's just it's weird booting process that would make our mom scream her head off.
<alienkid> it goes to the login screen and sometimes freezes with blue particles all over the screen and an "X" mouse cursor
<alienkid> but not always
<Tux> Is there a way to make it stop? It's doing it with the normal boot up screen then changes to text based.
<Tux> The freezing only happened once.
<charlie-tca> And the text goes away and you get a login screen?
<Tux> Once it just froze when loading the login screen like Windows does sometimes.
<Tux> Yes.
<alienkid> hes in right now actully
<charlie-tca> Sounds like a slow system to me.
<Tux> Why?
<Tux> How?
<alienkid> 512MB RAM?
<Tux> 504.
<charlie-tca> My 400MHz and 866Mhz both show that text before login
<Tux> I'm running Xubuntu.
<Tux> How do I find my system specs in Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> It's part of the startup process
<alienkid> how do we cheek system specs in Linux
<alienkid> ok so nothing like "dxdiag" in windows?
<TheSheep> alienkid: lshw
<charlie-tca> lspci gives the hardware
<alienkid> ok
<Tux> Intel Celeron 2.70 GHz.
<alienkid> mine is intel celeron CPU 440@2.00GHz
<alienkid> could that be it or is it his RAM?
<Tux> Also, does anybody know why when I use the Mac4Lin Metacity theme it doesn't change my header?
<Tux> It says 494 MiB of RAM.
<rattis> anyone here that can help?
<Pres-Gas> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rattis> having problems with rtl8185 wireless network card. newb to linux in general so need lots of help
<likemindead> @Pres-Gas: running hardinfo told me everything I needed to know about my PC Card slots. :)
<Pres-Gas> likemindead, awesome, thanks for the pingback
<likemindead> Query: How many folks in here are involved in a LUG?
<Pres-Gas> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pres-Gas> rattis, this link may be a good start...search for your card.  Are you getting online at all with it?
<likemindead> New, cheap cards from Hong Kong, FTW. ;D
<likemindead> (via eBay)
<rattis> It worked for bit when i first installed yesterday. after running the updates it just doesn't turn on when the card is plugged in (unless drivers are absent from the winders wireless driver app). currently running internet on it through an ethernet card
<rattis> winders=windows
<likemindead> What's the model? lspci
<likemindead> (It is PCI?)
<rattis> SAFECOM swlpr-5400 PCI card
<rattis> rtl8185L chip
<likemindead> New to me.
<likemindead> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/55905
<likemindead> OLD.
<rattis> pretty lame model i think
<likemindead> I just bought a new mini-PCI Intel PRO 2915 from Hong Kong via eBay for $20 shipped. :)
<likemindead> Works great.
<rattis> gives a soft lockup on boot
<likemindead> Lame.
<rattis> nice. bet it doesn't work!
<likemindead> I'm on it right now!
<likemindead> :D
<likemindead> I've actually had quite a bit of luck with cheap parts from Hong Kong.
<likemindead> Never any problems.
<likemindead> (That's where everything's made anyhow!)
<rattis> no idea what to try next
<likemindead> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210958
 * likemindead is away: Fear not--I shall return! ^_^
<mrbichel1> Hello! - I have a problem getting a third level chooser to function on macbook pro efter I changed to xfce. I have tried to configure xmodmap following guides I could find on the web but so far with no results.
<mrbichel> Hi I lost my connection - did you see my question?
<nikolam> hi. I am using crypttab line: cswap  /swapfile   /dev/random swap    and   fstab line:/dev/mapper/cswap   none    sw   0    0   to have encrypter swap-file.  But on boot it takes a long time to start, saying: Starting cryptmount targets (hit shift/ctrl if short on entropy)  Hi can I speed up crypttab initialization on boot?
<likemindead> ^ Boobs... lawlz... ::)
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> Is there HCL database for out-of box hardware support
<nikolam> for X/Ubuntu 8.04.2 and newer etc ?
<nikolam> Hardware Compatibility List database
<alienkid> is there a panel plugin to use search engines form the panel?
<nikolam> i have search button inside browser in seamonkey. and fitrefox have integrated box
<alienkid> i know but I want it up in the panel for easy access when not having firefox open
<rocko> could someone give me there sources.list file I forgot to make a backup of it for 8.10 please :D
<rocko> please use pastebin
<nikolam> rocko. Doesn`t it regenerate itself when using software sources in selecting country/mirror in gui?
<charlie-tca> nikolam: to the best of my knowledge, there is not a HCL specific to 8.04.2
<nikolam> ChanServ, but for 8.04 ubuntu in general
<nikolam> HCl for Ubuntu
<rocko> not sure I will try that nikolam
<nikolam> charlie-tca, Ubuntu in general HCL
<charlie-tca> nikolam: you mean like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport ?
<nikolam> charlie-tca, Yes, AND: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Components/Modems?action=show&redirect=HardwareSupportComponentsModems
<nikolam> some pages are empty
<charlie-tca> I know, so is http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/
<charlie-tca> Appears broken today
<charlie-tca> But, those are the HCL for ubuntu
<nikolam> So Ubuntu users in general don`t have Hcl..
<charlie-tca> not today
<nikolam> a-ha. so site is temporarely down i see
<charlie-tca> That´s it!
<nikolam> :) ok
<ohgodnotanother1> hello there. I just installed xubuntu and my wlan card wasn't detected. so I installed ndiswrapper but it doesn't work with wpa_supplicant and I dunno why
<ohgodnotanother1> ﻿udo ifup wlan0 --> wpa_supplicant: "ndiswrapper" wpa-driver is unsupported. why? how can I solve this?
<Ben_Cs> pt
<rocko> saluton
<Pres-Gas> precipitate
<ball> In the Add/Remove Applications tool, can I just choose a single Metapackage to install all of OpenOffice.org?
<Pres-Gas> ball, if you search for
<zoredache> the package named 'openoffice.org' seems to depend on everything
<Pres-Gas> suite, ball, you should find a package called Openoffice.org suite should depend on everything
<Pres-Gas> gerr on this Inspiron Mini9 keyboard
<ball> Thanks.
<ball> I'll give that a try.
<jeremey> im having a hard time installing xubuntu on my desktop,
<Pres-Gas> Do tell, jeremey?
<jeremey> well, it gets to where the x server starts up, and just hangs with a mousable "x", ctrl+F8 shows X server failed and its hung after checking battery state
<jeremey> thanks for helping, by the way :}
<jeremey> let me try it with safe graphics mode....
<jeremey> nope, "X server failed to start after 60 seconds"
<dumi> weet er iemand een MAKKELIJK progama om van uit xp/vista mijn Xubuntu te bestuuren?
<Pres-Gas> hmmmm...jeremy
<ball> Dutch?
<dumi> knows some body a program to control Xubuntu whit a xp.vista pc?
<Pres-Gas> jeremy, what graphics card do you have?
<ball> dumi: VNC viewer
<Pres-Gas> dumi, putty http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ball> Though Xubuntu's VNC support seems not quite complete
<dumi> works it good on lan?
<ball> dumi: yes, I use it every day.
<Pres-Gas> I used to use it but would tunnel it through ssh
<Pres-Gas> ...on the outside
<dumi> okay and the grafies? and easy to install
<ball> Pres-Gas: I do that too
<ball> dumi: yes and sure.
<dumi> which of the 2 or putty vnc?
<Pres-Gas> Now, I just shell in, though....I love ncurses
<jeremey> its an integrated Compaq Presario Intel 845GV Chipset
<ball> dumi: both
<jeremey> Compaq Presario SR1103WM
<jeremey> I have an ATI Radeon 9250 that I had just taken out because I was running into problems with it
<dumi> but which of the two should I take?
<Pres-Gas> jeremey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9223
<dumi> and which is graphic
<ball> dumi: you can use them in combination.
<dumi> how?
<ball> dumi: over a LAN, if it's not insecure, you can use VNC on its own.
<dumi> and where can I get that program come from?
<dumi> and use it on a long
<dumi> LAN
<ball> dumi: for the viewer?  There's a free version available from realvnc.com I believe
<Pres-Gas> dumi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<ball> Is Xubuntu's support for French fairly complete?
<dumi> I do not know come from the netherlands
<ball> dumi: I guessed as much, but I'm in the process of adding French to a laptop because I can't find support for Creole
<dumi> toward
<ball> toward?
<ball> Sorry dumi, I do not understand.
<dumi> was a mistake by the vertalling chat
<dumi> vertaler
<dumi> vertaling
<dumi> I do not know whether he has translated
<dumi> do you know where I have a VPN server can find Xubuntu
<ball> VPN or VNC?
<dumi> VNC
<ball> It's probably available via your package manager.
<ball> ...though you may need something extra if you want to be able to control the X that is running on the console.
<ball> (I've yet to find that)
<dumi> so there is no VNC for Xubuntu? or xp / vista
<Pres-Gas> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<The-Kernel> What's the best method to remote desktop into Xubuntu?
<The-Kernel> oh!
<The-Kernel> I guess you answered before i asked!
<Pres-Gas> LOL
<Pres-Gas> I have been told I am prescient
<The-Kernel> nice!
<The-Kernel> Minority Report stuff eh?
<Pres-Gas> There is another person here asking the same thing
<The-Kernel> I see
<dumi> : D I do not
<Pres-Gas> dumi and The-Kernel, you can also look at this:
<Pres-Gas> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ball> dumi: yes, there is
<ball> VNC works well for me.
<ball> okay, got this archive squished down to 10 Gbytes.
<dumi> I know nothing about it: P
<forces> saluton
<Pres-Gas> precipitate
<dumi> I need only 1 easy solution for beginners to get Xubuntu to drive with xp / vista
<ball> dumi: VNC is a good choice.
<Pres-Gas> Okay, then, dumi this is the best documented online...hence:
<Pres-Gas> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dumi> I will try
<Pres-Gas> dumi, sorry there is not a dutch translation
<ball> There doesn't seem to be a Creole one either.
<dumi> I will, just have to try: D
<slow-motion> hi
<The-Kernel> Xubuntu takes FOREVER to install on a 512 MB system with only 300 MHz of CPU power
<The-Kernel> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi The-Kernel
<The-Kernel> how's life?
<mnemoc> hi, how can I tell xfce (deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xubuntu-dev/ubuntu intrepid main) I plugged an external monitor to my laptop? xrandr sees it
<TheSheep> mnemoc: xrandr --auto
<mnemoc> TheSheep: great!
<mnemoc> TheSheep: can I have both showing different content (and at different resolutions)?
<mnemoc> (Display Settings still shows one screen)
<TheSheep> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<forces> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<mnemoc> TheSheep: thanks for the hint :)
<mrbichel1> Hello I am looking for some help troubleshooting xmodmap getting my Super_ARE key to work as third level chooser - I have tried a bunch of different configurations but I can't really see it changes anything.
<mrbichel1> Super_ARE*
<mrbichel1> Super_R
<princedugan> hello, I have two problems. S-video out and USB soundcard works in windows not in ubuntu.
<forces> what's soundcard do you have?
<princedugan> USB TurleBeach with hedaphone jack out and optical. The interneal card is some sort of Intell I think
<forces> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<forces> I have intel too and everything works
<ronnil> hi, i'm trying to install xubuntu 8.04 from an usb pin, but instead of the install screen i get a busybox prompt, does anyone know why?
<princedugan> xrandr shows I only have one screen
<Guest8478> hi is someone there? sorry, don't think i've used irc before
<InvaderZim> all: hello!
<charlie-tca> Yes, many are here. Just type your question or issue in and if somebody can help, they will. Many of us are working all the time
<charlie-tca> welcome
<charlie-tca> hello InvaderZim
<InvaderZim> all: I was wondering if anyone knew if the Listen Music Player in Xubuntu 8.10 can play FLAC?
<InvaderZim> charlie-tca:  hi charlie
<Guest8478> Thanks charlie. i hope someone can help me. i'm trying to install xubuntu and i get the boot options of safe graphic mode, or non-acpi. i think i need both at once!
<charlie-tca> You might need both, Guest8478
<Guest8478> non-acpi works for a few minutes, a crosshair cursor appears after a while, but then the screen goes blank and never returns
<Guest8478> can you tell me how to enable both options at once charlie?
<charlie-tca> Just hit F6, cursor to the end of the line and type in acpi=off then hilite safe graphics
<Guest8478> thanks! when do i hit f6?
<charlie-tca> before you type that, I think you need f6 to bring the options line up on screen. Esc gets rid of any extra stuff in the way after you hit it
<Guest8478> well thanks a lot, i'll go and try that now
<charlie-tca> Good luck
<Guest8478> :)
<InvaderZim> does anybody know if Listen Music Player in the latest Xubuntu release can play FLAC audio tracks?
<charlie-tca> InvaderZim: I don't know enough to answer you
<InvaderZim> anyone else?
<zoredache> I don't know about the version installed on intrepid, but the main project appears to support flac - http://www.listen-project.org/wiki/Features
<zoredache> is there some reason why you can't just try it and see what happens?
<InvaderZim> zoredache: thank you!
<R1cochet> plz help went to update system just now and during install i have this popup that asks: What would u like to do about menu.lst?
<R1cochet> has a drop down menu and multiple choices
<charlie-tca> Replace it so you get the new one
<R1cochet> install package maintainers version?
<DaSkreech> Hello does xubuntu ship with OO.o ?
<Odd-rationale> DaSkreech: no. it does come with Abiword and gNumeric though.
<DShepherd> hey . does xubuntu ship with openoffice.org by default?
<TheSheep> no
<DaSkreech> Thank Odd-rationale
<DShepherd> oh ok
<TheSheep> just abiword and gnumerica
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: no it doesn't
<DShepherd> darn it!
<R1cochet> u can still get it
<TheSheep> you can isatll it from the repos easily
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: ok. It can be installed :)
<Odd-rationale> DShepherd: it is easy to install
<Odd-rationale> lol...
<DaSkreech> Not that hard
<DShepherd> its easy for you to say
<DShepherd> thanks anyways
<DaSkreech> and you can repurpose a seedee if you like with 00.03
<R1cochet> Laughing My Ass Off
<DaSkreech> OO.o3
<R1cochet> there r a ton of tutorials
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Want remastering help?
<DShepherd> i dont have access to the machine just now
<R1cochet> yes i have OOo3
<DShepherd> will have it in a hour or so
<DShepherd> but that maybe too late
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: which meand no net?
<DShepherd> :-(
<Odd-rationale> DShepherd: just open add/remove, search for office, select openoffice, and click apply! :D
<DShepherd> thanks again. gots to run
<DShepherd> 128mb machine
<DShepherd> yeah ... :-) ,... i know
<DaSkreech> Well you are nettish now I can send you the OO.o 3 deb or you can grab it yourself
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: You probably want Abiword then
<DaSkreech> Are you doing .doc work ?
<Odd-rationale> !software | DShepherd
<ubottu> DShepherd: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<R1cochet> did OOo3 get added to repos?
<DShepherd> no .. i need presentation tool
<Odd-rationale> DShepherd: tried google docs?
<DaSkreech> That's my next question
<Odd-rationale> it can do presentations...
<DaSkreech> what's Gnome Offices prestenation software?
<DaSkreech>  is it all lateX ?
<Odd-rationale> DaSkreech: there is really no "Gnome Office"...
<DaSkreech> Odd-rationale: You know what I mean ;-P
<TheSheep> for presentations Beamer is pretty nice :)
<DaSkreech> !info beamer
<ubottu> Package beamer does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> Boo
<TheSheep> DaSkreech: a LaTeX package
<DaSkreech> Yeah I figured that out :)
<TheSheep> !info latex-beamer
<ubottu> latex-beamer (source: latex-beamer): LaTeX class to produce presentations. In component main, is optional. Version 3.07-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2140 kB, installed size 3136 kB
<Odd-rationale> and there isn't any good app for presentations besides OO present
<DaSkreech> !find beamer
<ubottu> Found: latex-beamer
<TheSheep> well, javascript apps will soon replace that niche :)
 * DaSkreech used KPresenter
#xubuntu 2009-01-29
<jne1991> can anyone explain to me why my font looks strange when I access phpmyadmin on my computer
<zoredache> strange how?
<jne1991> it doesnt display it in english
<jne1991> but it is not a foreign language either
<jne1991> http://imagebin.org/37024
<jne1991> that is a screenshot of what i am talking about
<jne1991> anyone have a solution
<jne1991> http://imagebin.org/37025
<jne1991> that is a screenshot of my phpmyadmin
<jne1991> it also has a font problem
<Mood> hello
<zoredache> !hi | Mood
<ubottu> Mood: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Mood> is there a way to configure auto startup services in xubuntu?
<jne1991> under settings manager
<Mood> i don't see "settings manager" in the GUI
<jne1991> autostarted apps
<jne1991> is your menu set like the default
<Mood> oh, sorry about that. i do see "settings manager"
<zoredache> Applications menu -> settings -> Settings manager -> Autstarted...
<jne1991> ok
<jne1991> zoredache gave a perfect way
<Mood> is there a way to specify commandline services?
<zoredache> You may also want to look at Applications Meny -> System -> Services
<zoredache> Mood: perhaps you should explain what you are trying to do.  We might be able to help better
<Mood> for instance, i'd like to start a terminal session with an execution of a custom binary within that xterm
<jne1991> you could run the custom binary directly as an autostarted application
<Mood> will it be running within an xterm?
<zoredache> Mood: when you login?
<Mood> or maybe i should ask: is there a way to pipe a binary autostart into an xterm?
<jne1991> you could do "xterm /path/to/application"
<jne1991> as an auto app
<Mood> oh, just concatenating the binary after xterm should do it? let me try that
<jne1991> it may
<zoredache> Mood: on my computer I have a line like this as one of my startup items
<zoredache> xfce4-terminal --title="Terminal - ssh enterprise" -x /usr/bin/ssh -X -t username@homecomputer screen -rd
<jne1991> zoredcache: do you know how i could fix the font on my computer
<jne1991> http://imagebin.org/37024
<jne1991> http://imagebin.org/37025
<zoredache> basically it starts an xfce4-terminal and runs ssh.  If you actually want 'xterm' you'll want to man xterm for the syntax
<zoredache> jne1991: no idea... it is very odd though
<jne1991> dang
<Mood> ah, the xterm seems to execute the command and then it gets killed :-(
<jne1991> i was hoping it was an easy issue
<zoredache> jne1991: I would be tempted to install and try it in another browser
<jne1991> try what, the phpmyadmin?
<jne1991> mood: the program may have finished execution
<jne1991> and exited the terminal
<zoredache> yeah, try going to the site in ephiphany-webkit instead of firefox
<Mood> jne1991: yes that's exactly what happened. any way of keeping the terminal session hanging around?
<jne1991> ok
<Mood> maybe a &? let me try
<Mood> nope
<jne1991> mood: i have no idea how to do that unless you could run a bash command to wait for user input
<zoredache> Mood: you could actually run bash, and have it use a alternate .bashrc
<jne1991> just a thought, but doesnt epiphany use gecko for rendering
<Mood> ok. i think i need to experiment a bit
<jne1991> isnt that the same render engine used by firefox?
<Mood> i'll let you know what i come up with, if i find a solution
<Mood> thanks for the suggestions though
<jne1991> no problem
<jne1991> hope it works for you
<zoredache> ephiphany-webkit uses webkit.  Which is what Safari, and Chrome use
<jne1991> ok
<jne1991> thanks
<Mood> oh, by the way, the autostarted apps: the command line accepts sudo without a password?
<cody-somerville> no
<Mood> how does one allow the autostarted apps to run w/o a password?
<jne1991> change the root password to nothing
<jne1991> sudo su
<Mood> i need to run daemons, like ddclient for instance
<zoredache> Mood: you could adjust your sudoers with a NOPASSWD exceptop for that binary
<jne1991> passwd
<jne1991> current pass
<Mood> ooh. i don't like the "no password" for my daemons
<Grant-A> I'm updating and it's changing my kernel's linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic. Should I use the package maintainers' version of menu.lst?
<zoredache> If you are starting daemons, perhaps you should be putting things in your /etc/rc.local
<Mood> zoredache, will /etc/rc.local binaries be executed upon reboot?
<zoredache> yes, with root permissions
<Mood> zoredache, it appears that rc.local will be executed everytime a user connects... do you know if that's an accurate statement?
<zoredache> no, that is not true.  rc.local is only ran when the system starts unless you manually change runlevels
<Mood> zoredache, awesome. i think that may be the solution... thank you kind sir
<charlie-tca> Grant-A: yes, if you want it to be able to use the items it upgraded
<Grant-A> charlie-tca: Thanks :)
<Grant-A> brb
<jne1991> does anyone here know how to use drupal
<princedugan> ok my external USB sound works (makes noise). How to I direct my software DVD player to use it?
<jne1991> what program are you using
<jne1991> for playing dvds
<princedugan> I tried VLC, it let me select my USB card as the ALSA device. I don't know waht to set the OSS device too (/dev/?). I tride toems and found no option for it. I tried rythymbox, doesn't seem to play DVDs. Have not tries Mplayer yet. willing to install a player thet will do this
<jne1991> so you are using linux, right?
<princedugan> of course, I'm not a psycho
<jne1991> most mainstream distros should just auto-detect it
<jne1991> i dont have much software on my xubuntu installation because i just reinstalled
<jne1991> so i cant check the preferences of different media players
<jne1991> atm
<princedugan> the sound card is detected, I just need to direct a player to use it
<jne1991> well i am downloading the mplayer right now
<jne1991> but you should be able to configure it under the preferences menu
<jne1991> but i am unsure because i do not have a system set up like you do
<jne1991> i think gecko has a problem with font support
<jne1991> is webkit a good alternative
<jne1991> and is it cross-platform
<nikolam> hi
<princedugan> ok, I found a way to do it. Its sloppy but works. I have to change my defalut sound so everything uses my USB.
<nikolam> interesting my xubuntu 8.04.2 computers are updating to 2.6.24-23 kernel.
<nikolam> But I already have 2.6.24-23 on all my machines :)
<nikolam> It seems that we have "new" 2.6.24-23 to update to :)
<nikolam> princedugan, and where you change your default sound?
<nikolam> using xfce4-mixer or..
<nikolam> in settings manager?
<nikolam> hi .
<nikolam> is there a way of controling cpu frequency, other then installing Gnome applets and cpufreq applet?
<nikolam> I want to save 100 megs of hdd space with no installing gnome dependences for GNOME, I use Xfce.
<Odd-rationale> nikolam: command line? :D
<nikolam> Odd-rationale, ehh, I was hoping something on GUI, like cpufreq monitor applet i am using with xfpanel on other machine.
<nikolam> It is also interesting thing.
<nikolam> On machine where I use it to display and setup speed,
<nikolam> Only CPU-Default cpeed is displayed
<nikolam> and not overclocked current speed.
<nikolam> I am wondering how could I make ir read right speen
<nikolam> speed
<nikolam> Also, There are overclock/downclock utilities on Windows
<nikolam> Anything like that on Linux?
<nikolam> Odd-rationale, you know how to set it and read it in command line?
<nikolam> Also I am wondering How I lost disk space on notebook after every upgrade?
<nikolam> I cleared /var/apt/cache with cached debs.
<nikolam> It keeps using more and more space over time I think.
<rods> howdy
<rods> does anyone know why viewing files on a cd would be denied permission?
<charlie-tca> The files are not owned by you and are owner read only
<nikolam> mmm rods denied to read?
<rods> yes nikolam
<nikolam> rods is it CD rom or CDRW.
<MaxHavoc> Does anybody know where I can find the contents of the System menu that's part of the Xfce default menu?
<nikolam> Is it ISO system on CD or UDF?
<rods> CD rom
<rods> its a game I'm trying to install under WINE
<rods> Usually I just go to setup.exe on the CD
<nikolam> rods, check permissions in /media dir for your cdrom
<rods> but I can't find it
<rods> how do I do that?
<nikolam> you can found where it is mounted with df -h
<nikolam> if usually you can open cd, maybe it is something funny about cd
<rods> its not letting me open the cd
<rods> actually
<rods> could it be mounted at /dev/scd0?
<rods> when I type "cd /media/cdrom0" I get a permission denied prompt
<rods> but I'm showing the disc is mounted
<nikolam> rods use df -h to see all mounted devices
<nikolam> use cat /etc/mtab to see all mounted too
<Odd-rationale> nikolam: try cpufreq-info
<Odd-rationale> (sorry, i was away...)
<nikolam> place where stuff is mounted resides in /etc/fstab
<nikolam> but it should be all default
<nikolam> Odd-rationale, I installed emifreq-applet . That was the name
<Odd-rationale> ok. cool
<nikolam> Odd-rationale, but question was like changing settings for cpu.
<rods> Odd--what am I seeing here when I use the command (I apologize for being a total linux newb...)
<nikolam> like overclocking and stuff
<nikolam> and displaying current speed instead of cpu-model one.
<nikolam> Odd-rationale, if you know how to do those things in command line that would be cool too
<Odd-rationale> nikolam: cpufreq-set
<nikolam> Odd-rationale, ok 1x will see it
<MaxHavoc> Does anybody know where I can find the contents of the System menu that's part of the Xfce default menu?
<nikolam> MaxHavoc, try to look at Appfinder. Right click on icon and more information and it will say to you what program it is
<nikolam> MaxHavoc, Start appfinder from Accesories Appfinder
<MaxHavoc> Ah, sweet! Thanks, that's exactly what I wanted
<nikolam> MaxHavoc, :)
<MaxHavoc> Another question if I may, this one more generic Linux, is there any way to launch an application from the terminal and be able to close the terminal but still have the application remain open? For example if I run firefox from the terminal and close the terminal firefox then closes, is there anyway to have that not happen?
<nikolam> MaxHavoc, Yes But I forgot. It is some sign after command
<charlie-tca> &
<nikolam> or you can run command with ALT+F2
<MaxHavoc> I know you can do & to make it run in the BG but that still doesn't prevent it from closing if you close the terminal
<nikolam> charlie-tca, thanks
<MaxHavoc> Dude, you are my hero of heroes, I was looking all over for a bloody run prompt!
<charlie-tca> np, memory comes and goes, it seems
<MaxHavoc> Now to remap the shortcut to Windows+R to make it more like my precious Windows XP :)
<nikolam> MaxHavoc, Maybe you should put bloody Bug request on Launchpad about putting Run on Xfce menu
<nikolam> I think it should be there, too
<nikolam> At linux it is Super key. Not Win.  :)
<nikolam> MaxHavoc, Maybe Settings> Settings manager> Keyboard> Shortcuts?
<MaxHavoc> That part I had figured out, thanks though
<nikolam> I just did it too for myself :) Supor+p to open pcmanfm :)
<MaxHavoc> Ok, help a poor Windozer out here...what is the difference between /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin
<nikolam> /usr/bin is vatican /usr/local/bin is local church :))
<MaxHavoc> So /usr/local/bin is where'd I'd nail my 95 theses?
<nikolam> You don`t mess around with neather :)
<MaxHavoc> Oh pish-posh, the whole point of Linux is to mess around ;p
<nikolam> MaxHavoc, I don`t think so. Point is that youCAN. YES, You CAN use code and make anything you want
<nikolam> Yes you can .. :))
<MaxHavoc> Ok, but seriously though, why do you need /bin, /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin
<MaxHavoc> Isn't one enough?
<nikolam> MaxHavoc, Please post a bug on launchpad.net for putting run button in xfce menu. Explain that you were searching answer for long how to run something
<MaxHavoc> Is that the official bug tracking site for Xfce?
<nikolam> Linux is Unix-Like. It is standard to have those
<MaxHavoc> I know, but sometimes people enforce standards while forgetting why they were initially standardized
<nikolam> more important and system-related, higher it is
<nikolam> I think.
<nikolam> Some programs even resides in /usr/share/local
<nikolam> Or even /opt for commercial external and older apps
<nikolam> MaxHavoc, It IS standard :)
<MaxHavoc> See, I'd think having just one directory for all binaries would make things easier, then you could get rid of the PATH variable
<nikolam> I think..
<MaxHavoc> Same thing could go for all libs and all source files
<nikolam> That is wky we have Synaptic :)
<MaxHavoc> Bah, see, the whole reason I'm trying to switch to Linux is to stop all the obfuscating of the system fundamentals
<nikolam> I know that is logical, see if Linus and allothers share it :)
<nikolam> aha. Install debian-reference package :)
<MaxHavoc> Baby steps Nikolam, baby steps :)
<nikolam> search on help.ubuntu.com
<nikolam> and use power of ubuntuforums.org
<MaxHavoc> Yeah, I'm already registered there
<nikolam> also wikipedia and google are your friends
<nikolam> I myself am just an user
<nikolam> I think that bug reports are most important.
<nikolam> with everything you do, you contribute.
<MaxHavoc> According to launchpad.net, Xfce does not use launchpad as its bug tracker
<nikolam> max see under ubuntu
<MaxHavoc> Ok, I submitted the bug through bugzilla
<nikolam> MaxHavoc, I think it is xfdesktop4 package
<nikolam> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=xfce4-menu-plugin&mode=exactfilename&suite=hardy&arch=any
<nikolam> who`s bugzilla? xfce`s?
<MaxHavoc> Yeah
<nikolam> maybe it would be better with ubuntu under package xfdesktop4
<MaxHavoc> Bugzilla is their official bug tracker, it's linked off their website
<nikolam> Because distributions mostly decide where to put buttons etc
<nikolam> main xfce is for all distros
<MaxHavoc> Yeah but I think it's the same team that manages Xubuntu
<nikolam> MaxHavoc, original package maintainers does not support programs in distribution repositories directly
<nikolam> If you download code and make xfce from their site then you file bug to them
<nikolam> if you installed xfce from X/ubuntu you file bug to x/ubuntu
<MaxHavoc> Hmm, alright, I'll do that too
<nikolam> if it is fixed in distribution and is interesting for the rest of the world, it is sent upstream to original project
<MaxHavoc> Anyway, I'm off, thanks for the help
<nikolam> MaxHavoc, Ok, thank you and come again :)
<forces> saluton
<cellofellow> I have a laptop with a TSST TS-L632D DVD drive. It doesn't read DVDs at all. I tried flashing the firmware but that didn't change anything at all. What else can I do?
<forces> maybe the drive is broken
<cellofellow> that's not good
<cellofellow> how do I tell?
<forces> mmm...
<forces> I dont know
<forces> but I have had the same problem
<forces> and I had thought software problem
<forces> but was a hardware problem
<cellofellow> this particular drive on its own is like $300. I don't know what other DVD drives would fit properly (laptops are so annoying with hardware parts, eh?.
<forces> my laptop driver can't burn a DVD, always have a error
<cellofellow> this won't even read a dvd.
<cellofellow> lsdvd says empty drive
<cellofellow> can I just pop in any random slim IDE DVD drive?
<cellofellow> something like this? http://cgi.ebay.com/NEC-ND-6500A-DVD-RW-R-Dual-Layer-Slim-IDE-Burner-NR_W0QQitemZ190282795010QQcmdZViewItemQQptZPCC_Drives_Storage_Internal?hash=item190282795010&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50
<forces> that's why I bought a external dvd-drive
<forces> :P
<cellofellow> ah, I see
<cellofellow> I've only had this laptop 18 months and it needs a new keyboard, new DVD drive, and I'd really like a new wifi card as this RealTek chip sucks.
<nikolam> cellofellow, it was new or used when you bought one?
<cellofellow> new
<forces> cellofellow, HP?
<cellofellow> bought it as Circuit City though
<cellofellow> Gatewy
<forces> my laptop is HP
<nikolam> cellofellow, whell, return it under guarantee
<forces> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8990648&st=lg+dvd-external&type=product&id=1218007087415
<forces> that's my external dvd
<cellofellow> bestbuy != circuit city
<forces> right now this laptop need a new dvd-drive
<forces> but 1 mount ago, was needing a new HDD, and more memory
<cellofellow> I was told when I bought it that installing an OS on the system, whether Linux or Windows, voided the warranty. I also did not buy an extended warranty. Also the store where I bought it is out of business now.
<cellofellow> so what good do guarentees do me?
<nikolam> It is not true that installing some OS voids warranty.
<forces> I want a desktop
<forces> T_T
<nikolam> If store is out of business, ask manufacturer where to get your machine for servicing.
<forces> I have never had a desktop
<forces> I can't upgrade my video card in a laptop
 * cellofellow doesn't need a desktop when he has a laptop + server.
<forces> I only can have a HDD
 * cellofellow doesn't play games much.
<nikolam> I think it is better to make a desktop from parts. Many parts have longer warranties if bought separately
 * forces likes play cod 4
<cellofellow> true
<forces> yep
<cellofellow> some manufacturers like ZaReason are nice enough to warranty the parts in the box separately though.
<forces> you can buy your favorite motherboard
<forces> processor
<forces> ram, video card
<nikolam> Catch22 is that warranties mostly have value is computer is integrated from parts in computer shop that do that things.
<forces> T_T
<nikolam> ZaReason`s policy sounds very nice to me
<nikolam> Circuit City -- closed?
<cellofellow> soon
<forces> broken
<forces> bestbuy win!
<forces> fataliy
<nikolam> ?? why? (I am from europe, i don`t know)
<cellofellow> so, even though it's been since Sept. 08 (not quite 18mo) you think I can get the borked DVD drive replaced at Circuit City or by Gateway?
<cellofellow> why? cause they weren't a profitable company in the first place, economy goes south, CC goes to Antarctica.
<nikolam> "economy goes south, CC goes to Antarctica." :))
<nikolam> cellofellow, I would contact Gateway for instructions on that
<cellofellow> hmmm
<nikolam> Or CC information on that
<nikolam> Or I am just too European ? :)
<cellofellow> no idea
<forces> someone have a acer aspire one?
<nikolam> cellofellow, economy goes south, CC goes to Antarctica.
<cellofellow> lol
<nikolam> cellofellow, http://investor.circuitcity.com/announcement.cfm
<nikolam> http://investor.circuitcity.com/common/download/download.cfm?companyid=CC&fileid=266455&filekey=BCE9A761-4F39-43B2-9792-3BDB4417BD3C&filename=Assurant_Release.pdf
<cellofellow> Extended warranties, not warranties.
<nikolam> cellofellow, I would go to Gateway then. They need to have someone else then.
<cellofellow> ok
<nikolam> cellofellow, OR you will write angry letter and post it on your web site :)
<cellofellow> like my website gets enough traffic... :)
<nikolam> cellofellow, :))
<cellofellow> what's with the double-chinned smiley?
<nikolam> cellofellow, but micheal moor`s does :)
<cellofellow> lol
<nikolam> lol 2
<nikolam> "i will tell to moor for next film :)
<cellofellow> well, Gateway said I'm on my own
<cyrus__> I am trying to install xubuntu - why is there so many dependencies - like abiword, etc
<zoredache> the meta package is designed to give an whole desktop system to a user
<zoredache> if you just want xfce, you might want to just install the 'xfce4' package
<cyrus__> k, thanks
<juhls> How do I fix the top panel... It is all messed up, and I don't know how it got that way
<juhls> My icons don't exist...
<|ntegra|> so it works
<|ntegra|> I want I want
<|ntegra|> where's the hibernation with "profiles"
<|ntegra|> ?
<|ntegra|> saved to the menu.lst?
<|ntegra|> and the ndis "loader" program with ,like, 400 windows wireless drivers ready-to-go?
<|ntegra|> and why hasn't someone actually reverse-engineered windows yet and buggered their whole driver scenario for the betterment of the whole linux community???@!
<dan_freedom> Hi, guys, anybody about?
<vinnl> Here
<vinnl> brb though :P
<dan_freedom> ok, I am a xubuntu beginner, I downloaded it yesterday...
<dan_freedom> it probably an easy problem, but I just cant figure it out...
<dan_freedom> I am running xubuntu on a very old PC, it has an ATI 3D rage Pro graphic card, and I cant get a higher resolution than 800*600
<vinnl> Which version of Xubuntu are you running?
<dan_freedom> I have tried to force it with the xserver useing " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but it only askes me about my keyboard and then dissapers
<dan_freedom> it is the lastest (stabel) version of Xbuntu and completed updated
<dan_freedom> *completely updated
<vinnl> Hmm... :/
<dan_freedom> 8.10 is the version
<dan_freedom> yeah, it seems to be a tricky problem...
<dan_freedom> I have been googling but have not had any luck
<vinnl> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<vinnl> I think that last link should help you
<dan_freedom> OK, I will check it out and report back here, and thanks!
<dan_freedom> Ok, this looks like it might work :-) but needs a bit of playing about with...
<dan_freedom> first I did this: $ xrandr --newmode 1024x768 --rate 60
<dan_freedom> then this: $ xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768 --rate 60
<dan_freedom> but the resolution did not change...
<dan_freedom> Hmm... I just cant seem to be able to figure out how to make a new mode?
<dan_freedom> I tried to make one here: "http://www.bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/"
<dan_freedom> then it gave me this modeline: $ "1024x768" 60.80  1024 1056 1128 1272   768  768  770  796
<dan_freedom> so I tried: $ xrandr --newmode "1024x768" 60.80  1024 1056 1128 1272   768  768  770  796
<dan_freedom> Man, it sure is awkward to change the resolution on a Linux system...
<vinnl> Agreed
<dan_freedom> I must be doing something wrong I guess, I just cant figure out what :)
<dan_freedom> $ xrandr --newmode "1024x768" 60.80 1024 1056 1128 1272 768 768 770 796
<dan_freedom> X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<dan_freedom>   Major opcode of failed request:  152 (RANDR)
<dan_freedom>   Minor opcode of failed request:  16 ()
<dan_freedom>   Serial number of failed request:  13
<dan_freedom>   Current serial number in output stream:  13
<dan_freedom> does that make sense to anybody?
<dan_freedom> does anybody see what I did wrong? this being my 2nd day with Linux, I am clueless :)
<vinnl> I've used Xubuntu for far longer but have no idea how to deal with it. Might be a bug...
<dan_freedom> I guess it might be a driver problem? maybe the driver does just not support a higher resolution for the graphic card?
<vinnl> Can't imagine
<dan_freedom> I check the AMD / ATI website, to see if the offer a proprietary driver for the "ATI 3D RAGE PRO" thinking that driver might pick up higher resolutions than 800*600 but the dont seem to make drivers for such an old card...
<vinnl> dan_freedom, have you checked Applications->System->Hardware Drivers?
<dan_freedom> I know the card support higher resolutions on a windows system, so logically that should also be possible with Xubuntu... wait I'll have a look
<dan_freedom> ohh, I think I tried that yesterday when I had Ubuntu installed... No Luck same result: it says No Proprietary Drivers in use  on this system...
<dan_freedom> I also tried EnvyNG yesterday... or something like that :)
<dan_freedom> Man, I would love to figure this out, Xubuntu is great on this PC, because its such a LOW end system, with Xubuntu, its not running like a slug anymore :)
<danielm> do you have an ATI card?
<dan_freedom> yes, its an ATI 3D RAGE PRO, a rather old card... with no more official support at the ATI/AMD website
<dan_freedom> yesterday under "Add/Remove Applications" I found a "ATI binary Xorg driver"
<Ben_Cs> hello
<dan_freedom> but it seems more geared towards the newer ATI cards...
<dan_freedom> I tried it yesterday but it would not load...
<dan_freedom> kept going back to low-graphics-mode or something named like that :)
<dan_freedom> Hi Ben
<Ben_Cs> for some reason after system update to:  Ubuntu 8.04.2, kernel 2.6.24-23-386   the xfce4-mixer stopped working. When choosing at boot time: Ubuntu 8.04.2, kernel 2.6.24-23-generic     the mixer works fine? what's going on?
<dan_freedom> HeHe, no Idea Ben, I just started with Linux yesterday!
<charlie-tca> dan_freedom: You need to Synaptic Package Manager and install the 'xserver-xorg-video-r128' driver, I believe. That should be for older Rage cards
<charlie-tca> You also need the 'xserver-xorg-video-ati' driver with it.
<dan_freedom> OK, thanks Charlie, I'll start looking for that now :)
<charlie-tca> I don't believe you can do it through add/remove though
<dan_freedom> :( ohh, HeHe, I just learned that yesterday the nice add/remove
<charlie-tca> Yeah, it is great for normal applications, but not so good for deeper issues.
<Ben_Cs>  what's the difference between kernel 2.6.24-23-generic and kernel 2.6.24-23-386? because after the update (8.04.2) the alsamixer doesn't work in 386 but works in generic?
<dan_freedom> xserver-xorg-video-r128, OK, I found that one and marked it for re-installation
<dan_freedom> xserver-xorg-video-ati" OK, and that one is also marked...
<dan_freedom> OK, I will cross my fingers and hit Apply and hope for the best :)
<charlie-tca> Those were already installed?
<dan_freedom> emm not sure... I do I tell that?
<charlie-tca> They had a green box
<dan_freedom> yeah, they had a green box
<charlie-tca> In synaptic package manager, green box on the left is your installed applications. Clear box is uninstalled.
<dan_freedom> there is a lot of them installed, I ran the update earlier and lots of new things came in :)
<dan_freedom> maybe I need to activate them or something?
<charlie-tca> no, but if i recall, you should make sure no other ati 'xorg-driver-*' or 'xserver-xorg-*' drivers are green. If they are, right click and click remove
<charlie-tca> Other than that, I am out of answers.
<dan_freedom> OK, there is a lot of them there... I noticed a few of them came in with the update today
<dan_freedom> did u see when I posted what I tried with the --newmode idea?
<dan_freedom> xrandr --newmode "1024x768" 60.80 1024 1056 1128 1272 768 768 770 796
<dan_freedom> I tried that in the terminal to manually add the new required mode...
<charlie-tca> a few come in often, they still should not be installed. ATI RAGE is particular about drivers installed. As long as they are not green in Synaptic, you are okay.
<charlie-tca> I don't know how to write modelines.
<charlie-tca> I don't know if xrandr accepts changes from the terminal, either.
<dan_freedom> OK, then I will try that, ATI have always been picky about drivers, which is why I bought a Nvidea graphic card for the "GAMING" this
<charlie-tca> I have gotten ATI Rage to 1024x768 before. It took a lot of work.
<dan_freedom> Me neither... I used this website: http://www.bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/
<dan_freedom> yeah, I have learned a lot about Xubuntu over the last two days trying to figure this out
<dan_freedom> a good way to learn but a bit painfull
<charlie-tca> Have you looked at this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<dan_freedom> I meant Nvidia graphic card (better drivers) for the GAMING PC that other time :) it not quite come out right
<dan_freedom> I will take a look at that now
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I switched all my systems to nvidia, since they are easier to set up
<dan_freedom> just clicking through the drivers now to remove all except: 'xserver-xorg-video-r128' and 'xserver-xorg-video-ati'
<dan_freedom> there is a lot of them there of those 'xserver-xorg-video' I guess ALL of them; remove?
<charlie-tca> You could keep vesa and anything ati
<charlie-tca> If this machine is using the ati rage, you should not need most of them
<charlie-tca> You only need drivers for the card installed, plus vesa
<charlie-tca> The drivers are installed automatically to be there for any card used
<dan_freedom> Ok, Its off
<dan_freedom> if I deleted any I should not have by mistake I guess the update can put it back easy enough
<charlie-tca> yes, normally. Did you keep vesa? It is the generic driver
<dan_freedom> yes, I kept the vesa
<charlie-tca> okay
<dan_freedom> OK, everything is out now except those three 'xserver-xorg-video-r128' and 'xserver-xorg-video-ati' and 'Vesa'
<dan_freedom> and the VM ware driver
<dan_freedom> video radeon and mach 64 seem to be part of the 'xserver-xorg-video-ati'
<charlie-tca> Are you running in a virtual machine?
<dan_freedom> no, I just thought I should keep the VM driver
<dan_freedom> in case I want to run a virtual machine
<charlie-tca> okay. Just checking, since that would change things.
<dan_freedom> No, definitly no VM
<dan_freedom> :)
<dan_freedom> should I just restart now and see if the ati drivers behave or is there more steps?
<charlie-tca> no more steps I know of. Go ahead. Good luck.
<dan_freedom> HeHe, somehow I think they will still complain, because the mode 1024x768 seems not to be included... but then again maybe the one of the other drivers was conflicting or something...
<charlie-tca> no guarantees here
<dan_freedom> HeHe, thanks I will drop by here again after restart and let u know If I had any luck
<dan_freedom> If I dont work, I guess I can hang-out here for while, there must be somebody who will come online who knows how to write new modelines :)
<dan_freedom> BRB
<dan_freedom> &Thanks for all your help ;)
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<freedom> :) those pesky ATI graphic card drivers are still acting up
<Dan_Freedom> I guess next step would be to maybe ask at a Forum?
<dan_freedom> LOL, or just buy an AGP nvidia graphic card on Ebay
<dan_freedom> I will stick around for a while, if anybody has anymore ideas how to force an "ATI 3D RAGE PRO" to use a higher resolution than 800*600 Let me know, I would be delighted to hear from and get this problem sorted :)
<danielm> dan_freedom, checkout this: http://tinyurl.com/c3olfp
<danielm> don't seems to be an easy task, but maybe is a solution
<dan_freedom> hey, thanks, I will read through it and give it go! Let u know how I get on :)
<danielm> ok, good luck then :)
<dan_freedom> LOL, it did a whole bunch of stuff, not quite sure what, but I still cant figure out how to in resolution more than 800*600
<dan_freedom> I am gonna have to give up on it for a while, will have another go later
<dan_freedom> think I might have to get this into the x-org config somehow:
<dan_freedom> Section "Device"
<dan_freedom>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<dan_freedom>         Option          "ForcePCIMode"  "True"
<dan_freedom> EndSection
<dan_freedom> Section "Screen"
<dan_freedom>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<dan_freedom>         Monitor         "Configured Monitor"
<dan_freedom>         Device          "Configured Video Device"
<dan_freedom>         DefaultDepth    16
<dan_freedom>         SubSection "Display"
<dan_freedom>             Depth       16
<dan_freedom>             Modes           "1024x768"
<dan_freedom>         EndSubSection
<dan_freedom> EndSection
<dan_freedom> expect tdefault depth should be higher
<dan_freedom> hmm... maybe I have the mach64 in the wrong place?
<dan_freedom> OK, break time! this is giving me a headache! Time for some Dinner, catch u guys later & to all the brains here, Here's my problem: '*how to force an "ATI 3D RAGE PRO" to use a higher resolution than 800*600'
<cody-somerville> :(
<steven__> Hello?
<charlie-tca> hello
<steven__> I was wondering if someone could help me with wireless setup on my laptop with Xubuntu
<Myrtti> I guess not
<Pres-Gas> Myrtti:
<Pres-Gas> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pres-Gas> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Myrtti> Pres-Gas: yes?
<O__o> hi
<O__o> how to run vnc server? is there one come with xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> one doesn't come with it but you can install one
<O__o> which one?
<O__o> X11vnc?
<SiDi> x11vnc will do as a server yeh
<zoredache> x11vnc works well in my opinion
<O__o> what do u use ssh + vnc viewer?
<O__o> i usually just vnc into the server without the ssh
<O__o> but i want to know how to use vnc with ssh , i hear it is safer that way
<gabkdlly> somewhere in the last year, making an ethernet interface supply a zeroconf network has become much harder
<zoredache> usually I ssh to a host.  When I ssh I create some ssh tunnels, and then I start x11vnc on the remote server
<SiDi> O__o: the advantage of doing it via SSH is that if someone is catching packets from your computer he/she won't know you're using VNC, and thus won't know where there is a VNC server he could try to log on
<gabkdlly> I used to be able to go Applications -> System -> Network, and click myself to a setup that worked
<zoredache> O__o: ssh -L{port}:localhost:5900 -t {host} sudo x11vnc -localhost -nopw -display :0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -loop
<O__o> ssh is a shell how do u start vnc there?
<zoredache> ssh isn't a shell, ssh is a tool to get a remote shell
<O__o> do i run that long command in the client pc?
<zoredache> O__o: well you would adapt it, but yes... {port} needs to be a free local port, and {host} is the remote host
<zoredache> you then connect with vnc to to localhost:port
<O__o> let say the server is kelvin@p3 with port 22, i run ssh -L{22}:localhost:5900 -t {kelvin@p3} sudo x11vnc -localhost -nopw -display :0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -loop ???
 * SiDi doesn't know much about tunneling :x
<SiDi> I'm leaving you peeps, just learnt there was a linux'ish party at my city :P gotta go and preach for xubuntu
<zoredache> O__o: you would want something like ssh -L10000:localhost:5900 -t kelvin@p3 sudo x11vnc -localhost -nopw -display :0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -loop
<zoredache> then you would vnc to localhost:10000
<O__o> so the first command i type it in kelvin@O_o or in kelvin@p3?
<GreenBA> Hey, anybody know if there is a way to configure which packages get installed during a Xubuntu install? Can I make my own CD with a customized package list or anything like that?
<O__o> kelvin@O_o = client, kelvin@p3 = server
<zoredache> yes, the installer can be customized... take a look  http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Preseed and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html
<zoredache> GreenBA: if you are looking for a system to setup lots of identical computers on the same network you might want to look at fai or a few other things which haves names that escape me at the moment
<GreenBA> Nah, it's not for bulk installs, I just want to customize what packages get installed
<GreenBA>  Get rid of stuff I don't want, put in stuff I do, etc..
<zoredache> you could always just do a cli install and the apt-get whatever you need
<gabkdlly> GreenBA: you can build a custom liveCD with a program called uck, to be found on sourceforge
<GreenBA> Ooh, swanky
<GreenBA> That sounds promsing
<GreenBA> zoredache, yeah I know, but I want to install a minimal OS without a lot of packages I have no interest in
<zoredache> Sorry, you confused me there.  did you mean you 'I don't want to install'
 * SiDi 's finally too lazy to leave tonight
<RediXe> anyone know of any guides on setting up quad-monitor  with 2 ati cards?
<mord> hey, what am i missing (i'm an arch linux user myself but installed xubuntu on my better halfs' laptop), i can't get compiz-fusion to work. i've checked the X rc file and it should be ok but still nothing. just xfce
<charlie-tca> mord: did you install compiz? Xfce has it's own compositor, so compiz is not installed by default
<mord> charlie-tca: i installed compiz and that pulled in a lot of dependencies
<charlie-tca> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mord> but there are no errors anywhere, i just can't get compiz to work
<mord> ok
<charlie-tca> I'm thinking try #compiz-fusion , they know more than I do. I don't use it, myself
<mord> yea
<mord> i sort of have fallen in love with it. it's actually not just eye-candy even though i love to show off to ppl who are still using windoze :)
<RediXe> anyone know of any guides on setting up quad-monitor  with 2 ati cards?
<slow-motion> hi
<keksschaf> hi
<slow-motion> hi keksschaf
<dan_freedom> I think I have found a solution for my problem: *how to force an "ATI 3D RAGE PRO" to use a higher resolution than 800*600'
<dan_freedom> dump the damn card and buy a new one!
<dan_freedom> :)
<dan_freedom> cant be much more than 20 - 40 euro to buy a AGP graphic card these days?
<charlie-tca> :-)
<cody-somerville> have you tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dan_freedom> yes, I tried that one as well, it just asked me a lot of questions about my keyboard and then disappeared!
<dan_freedom> I tried a few things today but not much luck!
<dan_freedom> LOL a hard start into Linux for me
<dan_freedom> I have been using windows for all my PC-life, but I have always wanted to try out Linux... so I decided to try out Xubuntu
<dan_freedom> HeHe, that was first thing that I encountered! Hey, why cant I set my resolution to anything higher than 800*600
<dan_freedom> but I did learn a few things about Linux in trying to solve this problem so not all bad... but I would have preferred a less frustrating start into the Linux world :)
<danielm> xbuntu was good choice
<danielm> do you have mach64?
<danielm> loaded
<dan_freedom> well, the first one I tried was Ubuntu, but because my system was such a low-end system I swaped over to Xubuntu
<danielm> i think that is the driver you should use
<dan_freedom> I tried removing all the drivers today with synaptic package manager to remove all video drivers except:
<dan_freedom> 'xserver-xorg-video-r128' and 'xserver-xorg-video-ati' and 'Vesa'
<danielm> can you type in a terminal: lsmod | grep mach64
<dan_freedom> Ok, done
<dan_freedom> it didn't say anything, but I did hear a lot about the mach64 driver today
<danielm> what  lsmod | grep mach64 returns?
<dan_freedom> ~$ lsmod | grep mach64
<dan_freedom> freedom@PENNY:~$
<dan_freedom> thats all that happens
<dan_freedom> should I use sudo first maybe?
<danielm> try.. but i think that is the same
<dan_freedom> freedom@PENNY:~$  lsmod | grep mach64
<dan_freedom> freedom@PENNY:~$ sudo lsmod | grep mach64
<dan_freedom> [sudo] password for freedom:
<dan_freedom> freedom@PENNY:~$
<danielm> dany144
<danielm> lol
<danielm> ok
<dan_freedom> still not saying anything, I was messing around today a bit with xrandr
<danielm> the drivers isn't loaded
<dan_freedom> $ xrandr
<dan_freedom> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600
<dan_freedom> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<dan_freedom>    800x600        60.0*    56.0
<dan_freedom>    640x480        60.0
<dan_freedom>    400x300        60.0     56.0
<dan_freedom>    320x240        60.0
<dan_freedom> Then I tried:
<dan_freedom> $ xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768
<dan_freedom> but nothing happened...
<dan_freedom> so I think I need to make a new mode so I try:
<dan_freedom> $ xrandr --addmode S-video 1024x768
<dan_freedom> xrandr: cannot find output "S-video"
<dan_freedom> I tried: (using 'http://www.bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/' to make a new modeline)
<dan_freedom> 1024x768 (0x127)   60.8MHz
<dan_freedom>         h: width  1024 start 1056 end 1128 total 1272 skew    0 clock   47.8KHz
<dan_freedom>         v: height  768 start  768 end  770 total  796           clock   60.0Hz
<dan_freedom> it added that but I cannot set it... so I guess It must be wrong
<dan_freedom> should I try and add mach64? if it is not loaded?
<jussi01> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dan_freedom> OK, :) lots of stuff to learn
<dan_freedom> but that all there was to paste ;)
<danielm> on intrepid there is a package: xserver-xorg-video-mach64
<dan_freedom> strange, synaptic package manager shows that as green on my system
<dan_freedom> which should mean that its allready installed?
<danielm> yes
<dan_freedom> hmm... I guess Xbuntu is using the other one for my graphic card then, and mach64 is just there as a choice?
<dan_freedom> http://mapopa.blogspot.com/2008/12/enabling-3d-drm-on-ati-3d-rage-pro-agp.html
<dan_freedom> I did try this today, but it was a bit much for a Linux beginer...
<dan_freedom> that might have messed things up a bit :)
<dan_freedom> I will reinstall that mach64
<danielm> you can type also: glxinfo | grep direct
<danielm> you will need mesa-utils installed to do that
<dan_freedom> yeah, I just tried to install them with the Terminal but it didn't work... :(
<dan_freedom>  sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<dan_freedom> [sudo] password for freedom:
<dan_freedom> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dan_freedom> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<danielm> close sypantic
<dan_freedom> ahh ok :)
<danielm> or any other package manager first
<dan_freedom> ~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<dan_freedom> direct rendering: Yes
<dan_freedom> freedom@PENNY:~$
<danielm> oh.. is enabled!
<dan_freedom> is that good? :)
<danielm> yes
<danielm> mmm
<dan_freedom> :)
<danielm> can you use: http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<dan_freedom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111458/
<dan_freedom> ok, I think thats right?
<danielm> yes
<danielm> mm.. but if you compare it with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4906456&postcount=216
<danielm> there is some diferences that maybe you can try
<danielm> the drivers is enabled, so maybe you just need to edit your xorg.conf to fix that
<dan_freedom> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4906456&postcount=216
<dan_freedom> maybe like what that guy has written? at the end
<danielm> yes, exactly
<dan_freedom> Ok, I will give it go :)
<danielm> just add the changes that are in bold
<dan_freedom> I guess 32 bit colour is ok?
<dan_freedom> or maybe 24? I reckon it can handle more than 16 bit
<danielm> mmm not sure
<danielm> try using that values first
<dan_freedom> hmm... I cant seem to save it
<danielm> you have to edit it as root :)
<danielm> sudo
<dan_freedom> HeHe, I do believe problem solving is best way to learn Linux?
<danielm> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<danielm> hehhe
<danielm> ye.. pure fun :))
<dan_freedom> I think I have learnt more today than I would have in a week reading through 'Welcome to Xubuntu 8.10!'
<danielm> xD
<danielm> or sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<danielm> if you like the mouse
<danielm> :)
<dan_freedom> yeah, I was a bit stuck, I think I will try with the mouse
<dan_freedom> :)
<dan_freedom> OK, I think I got it done :)
<dan_freedom> I saved something anyway :)
<danielm> good.. you used 16 right?
<Wips> Hi, I've downloaded a desktop cd of xubuntu, but I already have ubuntu on my laptop, so I need to remove ubuntu first. How do I do that?
<danielm> restart.. and see what happen.. use low graphics again if you have any problem
<dan_freedom> OK, be back in bit then! I am excited to see it it works! :)
<danielm> good luck
<freedom> I did something but not quite right :)
<freedom> I have one more thing to try I forgot to take out the  that time :/
<danielm> oh.. it works?
<freedom> no, it said EE problem parsing the config file
<freedom> but I forgot I had a 32 in it
<freedom> I just changed it 16 and saved it, so I will give it another go now
<freedom> BRB :)
<dan_freedom> still no luck :(
<dan_freedom> well, I guess tomorrow is another day :)
<dan_freedom> hmm, I must have went wrong somewhere...
<dan_freedom> LOL, I have messed up my terminal as well
<danielm> it's curious, your direct rendering is enabled.. you should be able to change the resolution ://
<dan_freedom> hmm, maybe my mach64 is in wrong place
<danielm> are you using the new xorg.conf?
<dan_freedom> also in my case i had to do an
<dan_freedom> $sudo depmod -a
<dan_freedom> and added mach64 in
<dan_freedom> /etc/modules
<dan_freedom> from that blog
<dan_freedom> I think so, because it tries to load it when I restart and says Problem parsing the config file
<Wips> Ok, so I'm installing xubuntu over a ubuntu partition.. Do I have to make a new swap-partition or can I just keep the old one?
<danielm> you can read the /var/log/Xorg.0.log.. that is the x log, and maybe say what is wrong with your X setup
<dan_freedom> I am repeating the steps at website now
<danielm> you will find the EE: there
<dan_freedom> I have only fuse and lg in my /etc/modules
<dan_freedom> maybe thats it?
<danielm> i don't think so
<dan_freedom> lp i mean
<danielm> try to locate your X error when loading on the logs and share it
<dan_freedom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111474/
<dan_freedom> is that it?
<alienkid> hi guys my bros computer is stuck on "*Activating swapfile swap..." in it's boot precess
<alienkid> what would we do? The thing to indicate where a letter will be typed is over at the very right of the screen blinking
<alienkid> it's installed via wubi if that makes a differnce
<alienkid> never mind it just booted but any clue what would make it hang like that?
<danielm> dan_freedom, look at other X logs.. that seems to be the failsafe-log without errors
<Wips> How large partition should an xubuntu installation have?
<dan_freedom> sudo depmod -a what does that do?
<danielm> Wips, http://www.xubuntu.org/get there is a section with requirements
<dan_freedom> cant seem to see any error log at the moment
<dan_freedom> :) getting tired, better leave it for today
<dan_freedom> I will see how expensive AGP NVIDIA cards are tommorow, maybe there is a cheap one I can pick up :)
<dan_freedom> Nite Nite, a BIG BIG THANK-YOU for all your help!
<dan_freedom> :) it was like a crash course in Linux today
<danielm> ok dan, but you are in the right way
<battra> ok
#xubuntu 2009-01-30
<forces> saluton
<Wips> I just installed Xubuntu, but all colors are kind of fucked up. I was thinking maybe I just need to reinstall a vga driver. How do I fix this?
<excalibas> hello, I have a dvd on my drive but it doesnt show in thunar, how can i see what is inside?
<forces> Wips, just edit you xorg.conf
<forces> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<forces> excalibas, you can mount it manual
<forces> sudo mount /dev/xxx /something
<excalibas> forces, how can i find the name? i think is scd0
<Wips> forces: Well, thank you. But how and what do I edit?
<forces> Wips, read the wiki, ubottu say it
 * forces is using lxde in him acer aspire one
<forces> :P
<Wips> forces, I feel like i kind of fail at this xconf thing.. the page doesnt give me anything.. It's only about resolutions but I can't see anything about drivers or whatever I need
<forces> hmm
<decius> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Wips> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<decius> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<decius> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<decius> lol, If i have troubles doing this, I might need your guys's help =X
<Wips> I'm having a really hard time trying to install a nvidia-driver on my laptop, why is that so damn hard? What is it I have to do?
<andy__> Hallo
<ball> hello andy__
<andy__> I'm burning Xubuntu 8.10 alternate install i386 to CD to install on a 1/2 GHZ PIII w/256 MiB RAM & 20 GB HD.....         ^_^
<andy__> 5 seconds.....
<andy__> 4
<andy__> 3
<andy__> 2
<andy__> 1
<andy__> COASTER!
<andy__> lol j/k
<ball> Xubuntu seems to like Pentium III boxen, though yours could benefit from 100% more RAM
<andy__> lol I know!  Wasn't quite able to install Linux Mint 6 on it -- it belongs to a friend.
<ball> I should order more RAM for my Pentium III
<ball> ...probably.
<andy__> I have a PIII 566mhz 512mb RAM downstairs (this dual-core Opteron @2.5 o.c. w/8gb)
<andy__> RAM is way cheap right now, ball; $10/GB for PC100 IIRC
<andy__> Nice; idk xubuntu has html manual on cd
<ball> I lost my job though, so computer spending is way down on the list.
<andy__> lol I unemployed 2!!!!!11!1!111!!11! shitty economy worst layoffs since great depression
<Wips> sigh, how hard can it be to get a nvidia driver for my xubuntu 8.10 :( seems like nothing works
<ball> andy__: where are you?
<ball> Wips: I installed on an nVidia machine yesterday.
<andy__> CT, 90 minutes from NYC
<Wips> ball: Well...
<ball> anddy__ Looks like US$ 30 for 256M of PC100 ECC
<andy__> O,.o!
<andy__> well nvm; go look on the side of the road in a lower-income neighborhood for somebody's old computer on the curb for the garbagemen (often during an eviction or permanently quitting irl)
<ball> So US$ 90 would get me 768M
<andy__> Yeah, or $390 could get you a brand new system with 4GB.
 * ball nods
<ball> ...and probably a spare core and lower power consumption.
<andy__> Ah, the future; it's getting here every day!
<ball> No way I can come up with US$ 390
<andy__> Leik I said, just gut an old throwaway computer on the side of the road or in a dumpster.  You live near a city or heavily housed neighborhood?
<ball> andy__: sort of.
<andy__> Colleges ftw -- graduating students moving out i nthe spring will practically give their old hardware away (if you help them move) or you can buy it for little.
 * ball nods
<ball> I should wait.  Once I find work I can save up for a mainboard + RAM, or perhaps even something with the CPU soldered.
<andy__> Find work?  Make work!  Read about this guy who founded plentyoffish.com?  It's a FREE dating site that's passed Alexa and True in membership iirc, and has no employees, yet he gets million dollar checks from google adsense.
<andy__> http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/
<andy__> What are minimal system requirements for Xubuntu Alternate Install?
<ball> andy__: Google Adsense works then
<ball> ?
<ball> andy__: probably the machine that's in front of you.
<andy__> lol was browsing.
<andy__> #nod
<andy__> #howdoemote?
 * ball suggests /me
 * andy__ lol
<andy__> Hmm....they're making a live action Cowboy Beebop movie, staring.....Keeanu Reeves.
<ball> hello dsmith_
<dsmith_> hi
<DaemonXP> RAM is like $8 a gig
<DaemonXP> are you serious?
<DaemonXP> :P
<ball> DaemonXP: who?
<ball> hello The-Kernel
<The-Kernel> hello ball
<DaemonXP> sorry
<DaemonXP> just got out of the shower
<DaemonXP> that was for you ball
<ball> DaemonXP: I should probably keep the US$ 90 and put it towards a new mainboard.
<andy__> newegg ftw!
<ball> andy__: Not sure whether to buy a board for one of the chips I have now, or buy a new board and a new chip.
<ravious> anyone have any exp in the manual config of xorg.conf on the new xubuntu 8.10?
<ravious> i need to set the video driver manually, but for some reason the xorg.conf file seems to have nothing in it
<RediXe> How do I keep the network manager from over writting my resolv.conf ?
<RediXe> Also, is there a way to run a script when the network is becomes available?
<aaroninfidel> where is the menu config located for xubuntu?
<aaroninfidel> anyone?
<aaroninfidel> I had wine installed, then I removed it but some of the applications I installed are still in the "Other" tab in my menu.... anyone know how I can remove these?
<O__o> hello anyone here?
<gabkdlly> O__o: hi
<O__o> hi
<O__o> do u know how to setup vnc server in xubuntu?
<gabkdlly> nope
<owen1> i want to burn a file onto a dvd. i insert empty dvd. where is it located?
<owen1> (not using xfce, but terminal)
<gabkdlly> owen1: probably at /dev/dvd or /dev/dvdrw or /dev/dvdrw1 or so
<gabkdlly> but that is probably not what you meant
<gabkdlly> to burn using the terminal, I think wodim comes shipped with Xubuntu
<gabkdlly> O__o: you were here asking about that already yesterday, yes?
<owen1> gabkdlly: i see /dev/dvd but it's not a folder
<O__o> yes i did
<O__o> but i still cant get it to work
<gabkdlly> owen1: yes, it is not a regular file, nor a regular folder
<gabkdlly> O__o: did you try the wiki, forums, and so on?
<O__o> i try many things
<O__o> sometimes i goto forum i only understand half the steps
<O__o> then when i stuck i sont know what to do
<O__o> is there a simple way that always work?
<owen1> gabkdlly: cdrecord -v speed=24 dev=/dev/dvd test.avi  but i get : wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.scsidev: '/dev/dvd'
<O__o> sometimes the forum gives me the command to run but i dont know i should run it in the server or client?
<O__o> and i try everything i could
<owen1> gabkdlly: i added sudo, and now i get: wodim: No disk / Wrong disk!
<O__o> if there is any user here using ssh+vnc please give me a hint here
<gabkdlly> owen1: I am guessing you only have 1 dvd drive, and it is writable
<owen1> gabkdlly: DVD Writer 300n
<gabkdlly> owen1: doesn't wodim by default expect that you give it an iso file?
<owen1> gabkdlly: no idea.
<gabkdlly> owen1: check the man page
<owen1> gabkdlly: i just want a data dvd
<owen1> gabkdlly: no need for iso
<gabkdlly> owen1: but if you want just one file, I think it is going to be tricky
<gabkdlly> owen1: using Brasero or K3b would be much easier, I think
<owen1> gabkdlly: i get error when trying to install brasero
<owen1> gabkdlly: i'll try again.
<gabkdlly> O__o: someone already pointed you to the VNC help topic on ubuntu.com?
<owen1> gabkdlly: i am trying to stay away from gui apps, that's why my first option will be to find text-based apps.
<O__o> i follow the steps there and dont work
<O__o> maybe i am missing something
<gabkdlly> O__o: once you have read all the documentation you can, and have made yourself as smart about the process as you feel you can on your own, try asking the experts at #vnc , and remember that you have to be patient with irc, people are often doing other things
<O__o> i am patient i am wating some expert jumps on here
<O__o> maybe i didnt setup the vnc?
<O__o> i install it but the tutorial didnt really give detail how to run the server
<gabkdlly> O__o: I think once you have the server installed, it will auto-start
<gabkdlly> O__o: check with: ps -ef | grep vnc
<O__o> nothing there
<O__o> do u knwo what i should run ?
<gabkdlly> O__o: which server did you install?
<O__o> do i run this in client or server? ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 user@machine ?
<O__o> i dont know i pretty install everything in diff tutorials
<O__o> in the server , i install x11vnc, vncserver, xtightvncviewer, vncviewer, ssh
<O__o> openssh-server
<O__o> all that stuffs
<gabkdlly> O__o: I don't know, I am not the expert you are looking for, I am just trying to give helpful hints :)
<O__o> at the end i always get coneection refused
<gabkdlly> O__o: did you open the necessary ports?
<O__o> in where?
<O__o> server or client?
<gabkdlly> O__o: on the server
<O__o> i am within a network here
<O__o> at home
<O__o> i think i dont need to open any port
<gabkdlly> O__o: is the server behind a firewall?
<O__o> no
<O__o> i think i dont have vnc server running in process
<O__o> i dont know how to run the server
<gabkdlly> O__o: what is the server running, operating system wise?
<O__o> xubuntu
<gabkdlly> which release?
<O__o> none are running i guess?
<O__o> newest
<O__o> i installed ubuntu 8.10 in the server first
<gabkdlly> newest xubuntu comes with a firewall
<O__o> then installed the xubuntu-desktop
<O__o> now running xubuntu
<O__o> in ubuntu i can run remote desktop and i can connect to it from other computer
<gabkdlly> huh?
<O__o> but when the server is in xubuntu session i cant use remote desktop because there is none
<O__o> basically i installed ubuntu and xubuntu in the server here
<gabkdlly> you have already made a successful connection under ubuntu?  then you are probably smarter than me where vnc is concerned :)
<O__o> in ubuntu i can run remote desktop, in xubuntu i cant get it to run
<gabkdlly> you can log into ubuntu, and check what programs it has running with "ps -ef"
<gabkdlly> or "ps -ef | grep vnc" to get just items containing the string "vnc"
<O__o> dont have any
<gabkdlly> O__o: I have to leave pretty soon
<O__o> ic
<O__o> i need to run x11vnc in the server?
<gabkdlly> O__o: but you are already smarter than  me :)
<O__o> i thought sudo apt-get install x11vnc will take care of that
<gabkdlly> I would think so too
<O__o> well no one explain it to me on forum
<O__o> i am new to this so i dont know
<O__o> now i get vnc to work
<O__o> but how to combine it to ssh i am still googleing
<gabkdlly> on forums, you also have to have patience, plus keep an eye out to threads that are already adressing your issue
<gabkdlly> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<O__o> basically the terms they use there are pretty technical for me
<O__o> i dont understand any of those sometimes
<gabkdlly> bye
<O__o> thx bye
<rocko> I am not able to play gl-117 it goes  not allow me to click on any thing but I can move the cursor it will only allow me to click yes for quit after  I type esc here is its output http://pastebin.ca/raw/1322633
<rocko> it seems to be selecting the wrong driver for 3d acceleration
<rocko> I have a graphics card that only gets 3d acceleration from open source drivers only
<rocko> I would assume this is means the r300 driver ati raedon "r300_render.c"
<rocko> which I do not use
<rocko> I have a ati raedon express 200m graphics card
<R1cochet> y do u have a driver for a diff grfx card
<DaemonXP> rocko: I have a 200m, the regular radeon driver that comes with X should do fine on that
<rocko> that is what I said DaemonXP
<rocko> that is what I meant by the open source ones
<rocko> what I am saying is that it looks like gl-117 is trying to use a driver
<rocko> look at my pastebin above
<rocko> what I am saying is that it looks like gl-117 is trying to use a *different driver
<rocko> I did a recompile on gl-117 and that seem to not solve the problem
<rocko> I have gone recompiles on other games and it fixed their problems
<rocko> like with zsnes
<rocko> after I did a recompile it did not crash any more :d
<rocko> on start up
<rocko> I did the both recompiles the debian way
<rocko> with "sudo apt-get build-dep nameofpackage" then "sudo apt-get -b source nameofpackage" "sudo dpkg -i nameofpackage.deb"
<rocko> does gl-117 work for you DaemonXP ?
<rocko> 200m did not have 3d accel in the past if you never used it in the past it was because of ubuntu sponsoring a dev to fix the problem with a laptop that had the 200m graphics crad
<rocko> DaemonXP what resolution is your monitor ?
<rocko> my res is 1280X768
<rocko> maybe that is the problem
<caspix> hello
<caspix> can anyone give me some links on which i can download some cool stuffs for my xfce look
<caspix> so?
<caspix> anyone?
<Myrtti> xfce-look.org?
<caspix> i've been there, but.... it's not what i'm looking for
<caspix> thx
<Myrtti> gnome-look.org then?
<caspix> ok. thx
<caspix> one more little question.... can i use emerald if i don't have compiz?
<Myrtti> "cool stuffs" isn't that clear on what you're really asking
<caspix> what u mean?
<caspix> i'm not very good in english....i'm from croatia
<caspix> so? can i use emerald if i don't have compiz?
<rocko> I don't think it is possible caspix
<caspix> :(
<rocko> maybe if you use fusion-icon maybe
<rocko> it has setting in there to change gtk to emerald
<rocko> it does not require compiz I believe
<caspix> ok. thx
<rocko> I do not use that any more though
<caspix> why?
<rocko> because compiz and 3d desktops just use to much resources
<rocko> i like my machine to be fast
<caspix> yea, i know....that's why i don't use compiz
<caspix> i know what u mean
<caspix> but this ordinary xfce theme is starting to be boring...so i want a little bit changes
<rocko> I am using lxde now
<rocko> why not just change the theme
<rocko> in settings
<caspix> the ones who r already installed r not so good
<rocko> you can install more
<rocko> from xfce-look.org and gnome-look.org
<rocko> or any other gtk them place
<caspix> i don't use my machine now so much bcoz of school and living in students home, so i'd like it look nice when i have time to use it
<rocko> I see
<R1cochet> thats the first thing i do that and mouse
<rocko> you should get portableapps
<rocko> cursor theme
<rocko> since it sounds like you do not have a laptop caspix
<rocko> portableapps is nice it works in wine
<rocko> so if you come across a linux or windows machine it should work on both platforms
<caspix> yes, i'm working only on my laptop here in zagreb, at home i have pc...but it's fucked up...i don't know what i'll do with it...
<rocko> providing that wine is install
<caspix> i hate blows (windows)
<rocko> how is it messed up
<rocko> winblows
<rocko> yeah windows sucks
<caspix> ;)
<rocko> do you use command line
<caspix> i'll never have it on my machine anymore!
<caspix> wich comand line?
<rocko> I do not like windows command line it sucks too
<rocko> you know terminal linux windows cmd
<caspix> i don't use windblows about an year
<rocko> I have had linux on my machine for 3 years I think
<caspix> had? and now?
<rocko> yes now
<caspix> oh, ok
<rocko> is english your first language caspix ?
<caspix> no
<caspix> croatian is
<rocko> I see
<caspix> i'm learning english 6 years in school
<rocko> interesting
<rocko> that makes me automatically think esperanto
<caspix> but i dont' know esperanto....
<caspix> omfg noone makes some army-green themes...
<rocko> because they say that you will be at the same level of understanding of 6 years of studying a natural language with g months of studying Esperanto
<rocko> -g *6
<caspix> yeah i found one green theme! :)
<caspix> do i need to have graphic card driver to use emerald themes?
<caspix> why i can't download this theme...
<caspix> i wish i can remember where i downloaded my green theme for my pc long time ago...
<caspix> i can't believe this...-
<rocko> believe what
<rocko> caspix
<caspix> that everyone makes blue or black themes and almost noone green ones....and when i found some green, i can't download it
<O__o> thanks for the help i finally can ssh+vnc into my server, thanks for whoeva helps me here :)
<O__o> http://i44.tinypic.com/rh319u.jpg :)
<O__o> he isnt here
<caspix> YES YES i found one i can download!
<rocko> cool
<caspix> where i should extract that theme?
<caspix> it's not emerald
<rocko> caspix from what country are you?
<caspix> croatia
<caspix> why?
<rocko> just wondering
<caspix> ;)
<rocko> it is near some countries where one of my friends knows people from there caspix
<rocko> via Esperanto
<caspix> nice
<caspix> from where r u?
<rocko> USA
<rocko> it is really early here right now though
<rocko> I got up 2 am
<rocko> it is now 4 am
<rocko> because I went to bed really early
<rocko> I guess
<caspix> whou..... here is 11:25
<rocko> you use 24 hour time caspix ?
<rocko> I know germany goes
<caspix> yes
<O__o> hi guys, are you guys expert in xubuntu?
<caspix> wow this theme is gr8!
<rocko> :D
<caspix> i just need to change icons and window-look
<rocko> so that it matches
<caspix> well, i'm not expert, but i use it a year
<rocko> what is the link
<caspix> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Deep+Green?content=80841
<caspix> i think i've got this one on my pc long time ago...
<O__o> the deep green is too windows
<O__o> the icon pack is the same as mine
<O__o> osx icon package
<caspix> for me it's not too windblows
<rocko> winblows uses a blue theme
<O__o> it is like win vista + xp
<rocko> not a green them
<O__o> i mean the buttons and window bolder
<caspix> oh fuck...theres no any green theme in window manager....
<O__o> check out mine
<caspix> i don't have deep green window border
<O__o> http://i44.tinypic.com/rh319u.jpg
<O__o> it is green
<Myrtti> caspix: mind your language
<caspix> that's too mac os x...
<caspix> ?
<caspix> what that should mean? if u translate that on my lang. it doesn't have any sence
<Myrtti> caspix: don't swear
<O__o> hehe
<caspix> a?
<O__o> is there vnc server in xubuntu?
<rocko> I know what you mean caspix :D
<caspix> anyway, where i can download window border?
<O__o> download window border?
<caspix> yes...these thing in window manager
<caspix> i like this one: http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/80841-1.jpg
<rocko> every language does not always have a direct translation with its words into another language caspix
<O__o> i usually download the whole theme
<rocko> like with cxu in Esperanto
<rocko> so I see the problem
<caspix> rocko: i know but i don't know all translations of your languages words...i know u have 10 meanings for one word...
<caspix> O__o how u mean the whole theme?
<rocko> well with some words yes
<caspix> i download what it has to download
<rocko> like with free it can mean to different things
<rocko> *two
<rocko> as far as I know it means gratis and freedom
<caspix> yes
<rocko> gratis is another word in the english language that means at no price
<caspix> yea
<rocko> that is why free software in English is confusing
<rocko> because it is unclear of its meaning
<rocko> it can mean ether free as in freedom or as in price
<caspix> yea
<rocko> in other languages like Spanish you do not have that problem
<caspix> i know...but here there's no mistakes.... we say slobodan softver
<rocko> because the word for free in their language does not also mean freedom
<caspix> and it (slobodan) has only one meaning....
<caspix> and priceless is : besplatan
<O__o> download the theme
<caspix> i did
<O__o> http://gnome-look.org
<caspix> i downloaded it
<O__o> which one?
<O__o> r u using ubuntu? or xubuntu?
<caspix> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Deep+Green?content=80841
<caspix> xubuntu
<O__o> i think some theme apply to ubuntu only maybe?
<O__o> like GTK2.x theme
<caspix> but it works here, too
<O__o> ok
<O__o> so what is missing?
<caspix> but only thing that i don't have these windows frames green...
<O__o> maybe u need gnome
<O__o> xubuntu runs xfce
<caspix> i know
<caspix> but everything but this works just fine....and i really like this theme
<rocko> so caspix how are you doing?
<O__o> which theme?  deep green?
<caspix> i don't know.... my life is momently very in chaos and i don't know what to do....
<caspix> yes, deep green
<rocko> it should work with xfce and any other windows manager that uses gtk O__o
<O__o> ok
<O__o> i am new to ubuntu and xwindow thing
<O__o> so i am not sure
<rocko> fluxbox xfce gnome both use gtk
<O__o> ok
<caspix> could i make my own window frame?
<rocko> it is only the window decorations you can not use O__o
<rocko> as far as I know
<rocko> xfce fluxbox gnome can only use its window decorations but it can use its window themes because it uses gtk
<rocko> xfce fluxbox gnome can only use its window decorations but it can use any window themes for gtk because it uses gtk
<caspix> so? can i make my own window themes? and how if i can?
<O__o> i believe u can but i have no idea how
<caspix> ok
<rocko> I think you can use gimp to do that caspix
<cefn_> hi all, I had a working Xubuntu after install (with a modified xorg.conf for extra resolutions). Then I updated packages and kernel to the latest stable, adding a few packages from stable (eclipse, java). On reboot I just get blue screen and no Xubuntu (except the power-off button works, and shows me the 6 options for power down to choose from with a mouse). Reverted to the xorg.conf generated by X -configure and so I think I
<caspix> did u maybe see somewhere some carbon themes for download?
<caspix> oh, i should go to lunch but i'm so not in mood to do that....
<TheSheep> cefn_: your message got cut off at 'I think I'
<TheSheep> cefn_: try explicitly choosing the 'xfce session' when you log in
<rocko> cefn_ do control+alt+f1 then login and do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<rocko> if you need to reconfigure xorg
<cefn_> have chosen the XFCE session - that's what leads to the bluescreen. Remainder of message was 'believe I have stable version without mods, what file can I look at for failure message'. even running with no /etc/X11/xorg.conf still can't load.
<cefn_> thanks rocko, willdo
<rocko> it should work
<rocko> cefn_ I you still there
<cefn_> still a bluescreen - can I find out where it's stopping somehow?
<rocko> ok
<rocko> so you know how to get back to gui screen after control+alt+f1 ?
<cefn_> I'm guessing that switching back with ctrl-altF7 is good enoug, or do I need reboot
<rocko> no
<rocko> do
<rocko> control+alt+backspace
<cefn_> oh you mean back to login screen from failed x session, yes - I'm back at login screen
<rocko> now login and it should work
<rocko> now
<rocko> control+alt+backspace restarts x
<rocko> it restarts x and it also logs you out
<rocko> does that fix the problem cefn_
<caspix> ok, i found what i'm looking for.... it's metacity or something like that called on gnome-look...but how will i instal that? where i should extract that green w. borders?
<rocko> metacity is for gnome
<rocko> that will  not work with xfce
<rocko> how are you trying to install the themes caspix ?
<caspix> nvm, i found a way on interet...hope it'll work
<cefn_> dpkg-reconfigure followed by ctrl-alt-backspace followed by login back to XFCE session didn't work so I rebooted the machine after dpkg-reconfigure just to be sure I didn't miss a reloading step
<cefn_> still blue screen for XFCE, is there a file I can look at to see where it stops. I'm guessing there's some package I added from the repositories which is being clever on reboot
<rocko> you have to do it just like this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg cefn_
<cefn_> or perhaps the fact that java's documentation package failed (this requires a download) somehow interfered with the full installation of other more meaningful packages
<rocko> not dpkg-reconfigure
<cefn_> yes, that's what I ran, sorry - trying to be brief on IRC
<rocko> I see
<rocko> well if that is what happened then try this
<caspix> :( it doesn't work..
<rocko> control+alt+f1 login then do "sudo apt-get -f install" next "sudo apt-get update" after that "sudo apt-get check"
<rocko> what does it say what you try to install it caspix
<cefn_> all return with no errors and no changes
<caspix> i install it but there is no theme in my window manager :(
<cefn_> did that before, (except for the check invocation)
<caspix> i folowed these steps: http://forum.xfce.org/index.php?topic=874.0;wap2
<cefn_> but I'll try a relogin to see if they did something invisible
<rocko> caspix I think I know what your problem is I had the same one hold on you need to install some other gtk stuff
<caspix> like?
<rocko> caspix do this "sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-*"
<rocko> then it should show up
<cefn_> still xfce login leads to bluescreen and no window manager or controls - is there a log I can observe to see how far it got, and try to debug a bit?
<caspix> how much mb's will it take?
<cefn_> according to Xorg.0.log, the last report is (II) intel(0) xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 4
<rocko> caspix I mean do this instead "gtk2-engines"
<cefn_> should it go beyond this?
<rocko> cefn_ did you switch from xfce to gnome ?
<caspix> ok i've installed those...what now?
<rocko> does the theme show up now?
<cefn_> I didn't switch, no, but maybe some package I installed brought some gnome in, how can I check for this with apt?
<caspix> nope
<cefn_> reading the log maybe it's related to 5 lines before the end 'AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch'. I wonder if the new kernel and VT support is doing something odd
<rocko> sorry caspix I do not know what the problem is
<caspix> the problem is that i have gr8 and beautiful green theme, and stupid blue window borders only
<rocko> caspix http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/gtk/
<rocko> cefn_ I get blue screen when I use metacilly with xfce
<caspix> thx, i'll ponder it in the evening
<rocko> that could be the problem
<rocko> if it is
<cefn_> looking at this last message in the log I fear it's to do with a corrupted video card BIOS from running 915resolution to add a new resolution
<cefn_> although it's able to show the login screen
<rocko> did you try removing 915resolution ?
<cefn_> I removed the binary yes, but there was no package installed
<rocko> cefn_ do this "sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager" and set "xfwm4" as the default cefn_
<cefn_> there was just /usr/sbin/915resolution, which is now gone. As I say, I'd made essentially no changes except adding everyday packages from ubuntu/medibuntu, which is why I'm puzzled what might have changed and fear it's in some chipset memory. will try the update-alternatives invocation and report back
<cefn_> it says 'there is only 1 program which provides x-window-manager /usr/bin/xfwm4
<AlexPersimmon> hi there, it appears to be no section in my xorg.conf file for keyboar, so I`m unable to set hotkeys to change layout, can anybody help?
<caspix> got to go....see ya
<AlexPersimmon> any1?
<cefn_> I've resorted to windows - the Fujitsu P1610 support bastards have only a windows-based 'FlashAid' bios reflash system
<cefn_> oh well, still nothing but blue screen after bios reflash
<rocko> cefn_ maybe you should use a livecd to backup your data like parted magic and then reinstall
<rocko> walking dog now
<cefn_> thanks, rocko
<cefn_> I have no data - brand new install
<cefn_> I'm pretty sure my problem is to do with video and GART, since following the Xorg.0.log with sudo tail -f I can monitor the loading process, and it's getting as far as '(II) intel(0) xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 4' before hanging. Any ideas what I can try to stop Xubuntu attempting this step? Is there a setting which is making it do it?
<rocko> so it works now cefn_ ?
<cefn_> no, still doesn't work, sorry rocko - still hangs at '(II) intel(0) xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 4'
<marvxxx> where can i configurate audio in xubuntu? when i start gnome there i have it under system settings..but under xfce i cant find it
<cefn_> I wish I knew what that is for, and if there's a setting which can disable that operation. I probably don't need it.
<rocko> marvxxx it is under settings
<rocko> you should also be able to change volume settings via your volume buttons
<marvxxx> settings->all settings?
<marvxxx> i mean where i set if i want to use alsa or pulseadio
<AlexPersimmon> cmon, anyone, please, a no brainer here, xorg.conf consists of just 3 sections, what to do?
<marvxxx> because since i did a apt-get install xubuntu-desktop i cant hear any sound on flash videos when i have a other audio software running
<marvxxx> this worked with the normal ubuntu-desktop
<cefn_> it seems to be exclusive to xubuntu - installing kubuntu-desktop is able to load Xwindows (although my external monitor keeps flashing on and off)
<Bagualas> The  top bar is missing, how do I restore it?
<rocko> does any body know if there is a gtk application that is like qjoypad ?
<Pres-Gas> Hey, all
<wips> I'm having a really hard time getting a VGA driver. Installed xbuntu last night. But I'm all out of ideas. Can anyone help?
<cefn_> just did a complete reinstall and I've been able to load Xubuntu again from the distro without the bluescreen issue - suggests it's not a video card glitch, now I'll try an update to latest versions of everything and see if I can recreate
<cefn_> |-
<cefn_> wips what's your hardware?
<wips> cefn_, I have SiS VGA card.
<cefn_> wips and you're unable to load X at all?
<cefn_> could be good to look at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html if you're new to open source and bug fixing. More comprehensive reports in one para are most useful. If you can get everything about both your configuration and the behaviour you're seeing so that someone would be able to recreate and confirm your bug in one or more paragraphs, then you can tout that round IRC/forums etc. As you realise certain thi
<cefn_> xorg.conf on Xubuntu starts out blank. Anyone know how to create a minimal xorg.conf compatible with xubuntu so that I can add a new modeline? I used X -configure last time to auto-generate one, but that step led to disaster
<vinnl> Xubuntu should do all the xorg configuration automatically now
<vinnl> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<vinnl> There was info on modifying xorg.conf at that last link I believe
<melodie> bonjour, hello hi howdy !  :)
<cefn_> following instructions from vinni I've been able to get a stable xorg.conf but I still hit the dead end that xrandr: cannot find mode 1440x900
<melodie> I'm coming to ask help about a crappy problem on a fresh new Xubuntu : the ^ accents above the e don't come (or on the o)
<melodie> now I'm on another machine, and on the machine where it stands, I started a Ubuntu live to see if the problem was same
<melodie> has someone heard about this type of problem ?
<melodie> cefn_, are you trying to get a 1440x900 mode on your machine ?
<cefn_> I get this error when I invoke xrandr --output VGA --mode 1440x900 although the mode's there in xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/111720/ and in 915resolution http://paste.ubuntu.com/111718/
<cefn_> melodie, yup
<cefn_> I constructed the modelines with gtf and modded the intel 945GM bios to add the mode, though I don't know where to do this permanently (the bios mod needs loading every time before X loads)
<melodie> cefn_, : what about ServerFlags ?
<cefn_> assume idiot
<melodie> Section “ServerFlags”
<melodie> Option    “AutoAddDevice”    “false”
<melodie> EndSection
<melodie> I did this one :
<melodie> http://melodie.toile-libre.org/index.php/logiciels-libres/configurations-diverses/xorgconf-pour-reconnaissance-resolutions/
<vinnl> melodie: you'll want to set a different keyboard layout, I suppose
<vinnl> IIRC, Applications->Settings->Settings Manager, then Keyboard
<vinnl> There should be a tab in there that allows you to set a different layout
<melodie> vinnl, what files does it write to ?
<melodie> vinnl, incase the change makes the keyboard unuseable : where to change it again ?
<vinnl> Not sure...
<melodie> I've seen this section in the Xfce4 parameters, but I didn't dare use it, because I don't know how to reach it in text mode incase needed
<vinnl> But you can change it back to the previous setting using the mouse
<melodie> I also must tell you I changed the xorg.conf to the one I show in above URL, because otherwise I could not get the 1024x768 mode
<vinnl> I don't think that should matter for you keyboard layout
<vinnl> That application does not need your root password
<vinnl> So it cannot edit xorg.conf
<melodie> right
<cefn_> I don't think ServerFlags made a difference
<cefn_> I'd like to know where xrandr is looking for the mode - why are linux tools error reports so unhelpful? the author must be handling an error, but doesn't tell you what.
<melodie> cefn_, I think your server layout section is too poor, and lacks information
<melodie> I also think the new autohotplugin of Xorg is a real crap. :[
<cefn_> I just copied it entirely from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution so I don't know what most of it does. Can I remove it?
<cefn_> how come xrandr is not finding the mode? where is it looking? in Xorg's records about the video card, Xorg's records about the monitor, or in the video card itself?
<melodie> did you restart X ?
<cefn_> if I knew that, I could add it
<cefn_> I logged out, which is perhaps the same thing, or perhaps not
<melodie> try "man xrandr", maybe you'll get information ?
<melodie> or try to start a Zenwalk live CD, copy it's xorg.conf file to your xubuntu home, and make one xorg.conf with 2
<melodie> well that's what I did
<melodie> but still a ^accent problem.
<melodie> I'll go try vinnl 's advice
<cefn_> unbelievable - it works - the xrandr name and the one in xorg.conf needed to match
<vinnl> cefn_: yay! :)
<vinnl> melodie: did it work? I'd like to go, so... :)
<cefn_> anyone know where I should put command lines to invoke in advance of X loading? I think .xprofile runs them afterwards
<cefn_> I need to add my 915resolution lines in there I think
<cefn_> scratch that, it seems to work after a reboot without modified modes in the bios - was spurious
<nikolam> Hi just a short one. How user requests backporting of a newer package?
<melodie> if someone wants to say vinnl it worked, next time you see him ? :)
<melodie> I was at the opposite of the room so couldn't see his message
<charlie-tca> nikolam: Not sure I understand. Do you want something new in an older version of Xubuntu or to use a newer package?
<nikolam> charlie-tca, someone suggested to me once on some bug report
<nikolam> that "now you can request backport"
<melodie> cefn_, which names in xrandr and xorg.conf ?
<nikolam> i use hardy and package is inside jaunty now
<charlie-tca> then I think you want this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<nikolam> I made it myself for me . But I am interested in a propper way how to request such thing.
<nikolam> ok 10x charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Maybe not though, maybe to request it be backported: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<nikolam> aha. ok :)
<source> saluton
<nikolam> also pointing some official howto for backporting is nice. I use apt-get build-dep , dpkg-source -x *.dsc and dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc now fo me.
<Pres-Gas> Precipitate
<nikolam> And I hunt for dependencies.
<charlie-tca> Other than those two docs, I don't know...
<nikolam> ok charlie-tca :)
<cefn_> sorry melodie, the output name which I was using in the xrandr invocation (output names visible by calling xrandr with no arguments) and the monitor name in xorg.conf needed to match I think - at least it started working then
<azizah> hello?
<charlie-tca> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<azizah> thank you
<azizah> how does this work?
<azizah> i mean
<charlie-tca> You type your question or issues, someone here may know how to help you
<azizah> okay
<azizah> great
<azizah> thanks again
<charlie-tca> Most people are doing other stuff and will sometimes take a long time to answer, so patience is needed
<charlie-tca> azizah: for general chat, there is #xubuntu-offtopic
<azizah> i'm very new and i have been surfing for answers and thought i'd try here too. question one: how do i set up my keyboard? my quotation marks is an alias right now
<azizah> am using acer aspire one
<azizah> and how to i install my usb bluetooth
<rocko> how do I add more matches after this with grep "grep -v '^\http' " ?
<cody-somerville> hmm?
<Mood> holy cow! there's been a lot of kernel updates over the last 3 days!
<migi_> hello
<rikitikitavi> anyone here who has put xubuntu on a ps3?
<atgarsis> hello
<atgarsis> does anyone here know why movies, which are on a cd/dvd, do not play on vlc player, but do play when they are moved on the hard disc?
<atgarsis> hello??
<Pres-Gas> !DVD
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<atgarsis> or anyone can recommend any other decent video player instead?
<Pres-Gas> mplayer, atgarsis.  What happens when you attempt to play it via the dvd?
<jarnos> !gxine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gxine
<Pres-Gas> Damn, you, ubottu!!!
 * Pres-Gas shakes fist at bot
<atgarsis> xine you mean?
<jarnos> atgarsis: gxine
<rikitikitavi> !ps3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<rikitikitavi> !how to please a woman.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rikitikitavi> lame
<jarnos> atgarsis: although I notice my whole screen flickers evry 5 seconds when I play video by gxine.
<charlie-tca> rikitikitavi: yes, some have installed on the ps3 using the ppc+ps3 version
<atgarsis> and another q: how can one turn on the video-out function?
<rikitikitavi> can i put 8.10 on it?
<charlie-tca> Yes, i believe there is an 8.10 port.
<charlie-tca> Take a look here: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/intrepid/release/
<atgarsis> 'xrandr' and then what?
<rikitikitavi> so this was actually tailored to work correctly on the ps3?
<rikitikitavi> why is it alternate?
<charlie-tca> rikitikitavi: To the best of my knowledge. I do not get involved in the ps3
<rikitikitavi> thanks anyway
<charlie-tca> Anything not a LiveCD is an alternate
<rikitikitavi> i just thought that it could be done with a LiveCD
<rikitikitavi> maybe i'm mistaken
<charlie-tca> Only if it is available. If the only one is an alternate, then there is no LiveCD for it.
<atgarsis> and another q: how can one turn on the video-out function?
<rikitikitavi> ah, that would explain why I've read about 7.10 being installed with a LiveCD
<charlie-tca> Yeah, probably has a LiveCD available for that version
<rikitikitavi> luckily i have a linux savy friend to help me out...i'm trying to do my part though.
<charlie-tca> The alternate install is pretty easy. It just doesn't have all the graphics of the LiveCD. It also doesn't let you try before installing.
<charlie-tca> There are a couple of Ubuntu ps3 websites if you google for it.
<charlie-tca> They might have more help.
<rikitikitavi> i've looked at a few. almost all refered to 7.10 and i thought the newer might be better
<charlie-tca> Well, in my experience, it is better
<rikitikitavi> better as in plays nicer with the ps3
<charlie-tca> I would think it should be, since a lot has changed since 7.10. They are a year apart!
<charlie-tca> Have you looked on the help wiki?
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<rikitikitavi> i know there were issues with certain 7.x's and i wanted to be sure i started off with something other people could vet
<rikitikitavi> yeah, i looked through that page, but it says at the top that it is outdated for 8.10
<charlie-tca> Good references at the bottom, though
<rikitikitavi> so i thought i could find something explicitly for 8.10
<charlie-tca> The link on the bottom details 8.10
<charlie-tca> http://psubuntu.com/
<rikitikitavi> hmm...i looked at that. can't seem to remember why i passed it over. maybe i was looking at too many things
<rikitikitavi> that probably has eveything i'm looking for. accept the actual iso's that you linked me to earlier
<rikitikitavi> thanks. i do wish i could find someone who had actually done it.
<rikitikitavi> this is my first exposure to linux. i feel anxious that i'm going to have no idea whats going on
<charlie-tca> If you read up on it, you get an idea what to expect.
<charlie-tca> check here once in a while. There are some who visit.
<rikitikitavi> yeah, my anxiety is slowly subsiding. luckily i won't be doing it alone.
<rikitikitavi> there should be a psubuntu channel
<charlie-tca> did you try #ps3 ?
<rikitikitavi> this is the first one i tried. first time i've been on irc in 3 or 4 years
<atgarsis> hello
<kol> Hello/bonjour
<atgarsis> can one please help me to configure the wireless network?
<kol> I don't lost my panel ... I'd like it to 'appear' again ...
<jarnos> atgarsis: kaffeine is also pretty working media player. Easy to configure for DVB.
<atgarsis> jarnos: ta!
<jarnos> atgarsis: ?
<atgarsis> jarnos: thank you!
<charlie-tca> !xfce-panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panels  | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<jarnos> atgarsis: you are welcome
<atgarsis> so anyone can give any advice to configure wireless?
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jarnos> charlie-tca: There is no command xfce4-panels
<kol> Does anyone can help to recover the menu ?
<kol> my menu is at right clic and i'd like it to be at the front or the bottom of the screen ?
<charlie-tca> jarnos: you are right! leave the 's' off panels
<charlie-tca> kol: Is it missing from the panel?
<kol> I don't have something at the bottom/from of my screen (not Applications, no Mozilla Icons, no 'Quit', no 'Places')
<kol> it's really annoying
<kol> I think it's called the menu?
<charlie-tca> Is the panel there at all?
<kol> what's exactly the panel ? :/
<kol> And the bottom of the screen i should have 2 work space and applications like Mozilla, Xchat or something else
<kol> and i don't,
<charlie-tca> The grey/colored bar that the menu, Places, Browser should be on
<kol> no i don't have something :/
<kol> the grey/colored bar isn't there :/
<charlie-tca> It is normally on top, with the one with work spaces on the bottom
<kol> and that's my problem ... :s
<charlie-tca> okay. Lets do this then. press alt+f2
<charlie-tca> Type killall xfce4-panel
<charlie-tca> hit enter
<kol> ok :)
<charlie-tca> alt+f2
<kol> No changes :/
<charlie-tca> rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<charlie-tca> hit enter
<kol> No changes :/
<charlie-tca> The bottom panel did not go away?
<charlie-tca> alt + f2
<kol> I'd like to have the bottom panel ^^ because atm i don't have it :/
<charlie-tca> cp -r /etc/xdg/xfce4/panel ~/.config/xfce4/
<charlie-tca> hit enter
<charlie-tca> We will get it back in a minute.
<charlie-tca> alt + f2
<kol> ok, no changes ^^ :)
<charlie-tca> xfce4-panel &
<charlie-tca> hit enter
<kol> Yeah !!
<kol> Thanks you so much :D
<charlie-tca> I need to write up a wiki page for this.
<charlie-tca> you are welcome
<kol> can i ask you another question ?
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> Do I know the answer?
<kol> Maybe :D
<kol> this computer is pretty slow I have 256Mo RAM (so it's normal)
 * charlie-tca nods. Okay then
<kol> can you recommand me a distrib/ or a thing like xfce/gnome (I don't know how it's called in Enlisgh) in order to have my computer less slow ?
<charlie-tca> I install using the xubuntu alternate cd, because the ubuntu cd adds too much. I also use most of the applications that come with xubutnu
<charlie-tca> s/xubutnu/xubuntu
<charlie-tca> I don't know the alternate window managers very well.
<kol> so for you, Xubuntu it's the best way to have my computer less slow ?
<charlie-tca> yes. Xubuntu. Maybe check out fluxbox
<kol> ok :) I'm going to get some informtion about fluxbox :)
<kol> Thanks a lot :)
<charlie-tca> no problem
<kol> good evening all :)
<kol> bye, cya :)
<dan_freedom> Hi guys, anybody about?
<Odd-rationale> nope
<dan_freedom> LOL, then the all rumors are not true! Linux people do have lives and go out on Friday :))
<zoredache_> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dan_freedom> :) ok
<dan_freedom> what is the meaning of Life?
<zoredache> 42
<dan_freedom> nope :)
<rocko> in lxde I keep getting this process to keep coming up it seems right when I login " 6165 rocko     20   0 43296  17m  10m R 90.5  1.6   4:01.27 python" ?
<Kiption> can we put in a feature to make orage not look like ass
<cody-somerville> :(
<Mateusz> hello
<charlie-tca> hello
<Mateusz> i've got a question - i've bought a laptop (500mhz, 40gb, 130mb RAM), will xubuntu work properly?
<melodie> he vinnl : it wooorked  !!!  \o/ !!!
<melodie> :D
<vinnl> melodie, \o/
<melodie> \o/  !  :))
<charlie-tca> I might... That is a little low on ram. You would have to install using the alternate cd.
<charlie-tca> It will be real slow using applications.
<Mateusz> ok, thx
<melodie> Mateusz, for so little ram, you may want to use lxde (lxde-common package and all depends) instead of xfce4
<charlie-tca> It might be worth trying to upgrade the RAM to 256 or more. Then I could say "YES"
<Mateusz> can u tell me what distb of linux shall i choose?
<melodie> Ubuntu with lxde
<Mateusz> ok
<melodie> or Slitaz but you will not be able to print. no packages yet
<Mateusz> thx a lot
<Mateusz> i really love ubuntu xD
<melodie> you could do a dual-boot : Slitaz need not much place
<Mateusz> i'hv got it on my own computer;]
<melodie> and you'll be interested to know boths
<melodie> both are lovely. :)
<Mateusz> what about debian? Maby debial will be good?
<dan_freedom> watch out! if ur graphic card may cause problems! like only having 800*600 resolution!
<dan_freedom> I am trying to run xubuntu on a VERY LOW-end PC, and my biggest problem is trying to make the graphic card behave!
<dan_freedom> :) but I dont give up easy! it will work!
<charlie-tca> dan_freedom: You mean it don't work yet? I gave up on mine a while back...
 * charlie-tca gives big warning: ATI RAGE is hard to use
<Mateusz> hi Genelyk
<dan_freedom> no, not yet, unfortunatly,  but today I was at my PC shop, and picked up a geforce card, I might have more luck with that
<charlie-tca> This is true
<dan_freedom> LOL, the guy at the shop said the graphic card was sooooo old, he said just take it away and come, try it with ur PC and come back monday if it works...
<vinnl> Nice :)
<dan_freedom> He does know me well, but funny that he did not ask for money
<charlie-tca> with a try then, anyway
<dan_freedom> yeah, I did give it quick try, the geforce 2 card, and the Nvidia Driver, but there was not a lot of resolutions to pick from
<charlie-tca> was it higher than 800x600?
<dan_freedom> or was it geforce 4 card? cant remember now... but no luck yet, I will try properly tomorrow, I only half tried today
<Genelyk> Hi Mateusz
<dan_freedom> it might be possible to "tweak" the Nvidia drivers more if u know more about Linux than I do :)
<dan_freedom> otherwise, I am just gonna have to trying to make things work on such a LOW-end PC...
<charlie-tca> I run an MX4000 card
<dan_freedom> and do u have a decent resolution?
<dan_freedom> HeHe, that card looks like it has AGPx8 ?
<dan_freedom> I think the one I am trying to make work is only AGPx2
<dan_freedom> well, as they say, "its all about the journey; not the destination"
<dan_freedom> or something like that...
<charlie-tca> Mine is decent, I can get 1024x768 on the crt.
<charlie-tca> It's only agpx4, maybe? not 8, system won't handle it.
<charlie-tca> My motherboard is old. It won't accept higher than AGPx$
<charlie-tca> AGPx4
<dan_freedom> not bad for an AGPx4 card :) 1024x768! I would be delighted with 1024x768; that I could work with 800*600 is just not enough...
<charlie-tca> yeah, That is what I do work with. These new systems are a bit much, with the resolutions people have!
<dan_freedom> HeHe, I do have a second PC, for that kind of thing, those 'mad' resolutions over 1024x768, but that PC is just for movies and games :)
<dan_freedom> I want to use this PC for learning about Linux
<charlie-tca> Should be a good learning tool, huh
<dan_freedom> LOL, well if it keeps acting up with the resolution, I might get 'disheartened'
<dan_freedom> My other PC, is dual booting windows 7, Vista, and XP, with no resolution problems
<dan_freedom> LOL, but somehow not as much fun as this PC that refuses to go over 800*600 :)
<Mood> are the folders that appear on Desktop the real folders? or a "shortcut"/symbolic link?
<vinnl> Mood, they're the contents of the ~/Desktop folder
<vinnl> So yeah, real folders
<Mood> oh, is it common practice to make symbolic links on the Desktop for folders located elsewhere?
<Mood> or would i be the only strange one
<vinnl> It wouldn't be strange :P
<vinnl> But I never do it
<vinnl> Some people (like me) like to put nothing on their desktop :)
<vinnl> Oh, btw, I *did* do that for my mom, so... :)
<Mood> thanks vinnl
<vinnl> yw
<Mood> anyone use scrot? i'm trying to see whether it's a daemon process before i decide on installing it. i don't want to take up more cpu
<Mood> (scrot is a small app for screencapture)
<vinnl> You could install it and reinstall it if it is :P
<vinnl> *uninstall
<Mood> ehh... i don't want to risk it
<vinnl> Wait, let me install it...
<Mood> i'm a paranoid noob
<vinnl> Mood, nope, nothing running
<Mood> hmm... doesn't seem to be a daemon process... yah... reading some more about it, it seems like it's invoked using the scrot from commandline
<vinnl> Yeah it is
<Mood> it's a 1 meg app tho... kinda hefty for what it does...
<Mood> lots of dependencies i guess...
<Mood> hey- it's a pretty nifty little app
<vinnl> Yeah, I'm keeping it installed :)
<Mood> vinnl: ditto. look here for some useful hints: http://www.raiden.net/?cat=2&aid=344
<Mood> "scrot -s -d 3 test.jpg" could come in handy...
<Mood> maybe add a -b in the mix too
<vinnl> I'm going for a bash script that cd's to /tmp then scrots :)
<Mood> vinnl: nice
<vinnl> ...if only it worked
<vinnl> Hmm... Can't scrot take an argument in which directory it is to save the shot?
<Mood> hmm... dunno
<Mood> you mean like scrot /home/me/test.jpg? it should
<vinnl> I don't want to define the filename, I just want it to save the file to /tmp
<vinnl> e.g. "scrot -d /tmp"
<Mood> i think it needs a name though
<Mood> scrot -d 3 /tmp/test.jpg (-d is delay in seconds i believe)
<vinnl> Yeah but when I just run "scrot" it creates a screenshot with a generated name in ~
<Mood> not sure... i installed it only seconds after you did :-)
<vinnl> Of course :P
<vinnl> Hmm... Apparently Xfce doesn't allow me to bind anything to the PrtSc key
<vinnl> Ah well, off to bed now, bye
<Odd-rationale> scrot may have some options that lets you put the image elsewhere, as well as name the image...
<Odd-rationale> irrc
<Odd-rationale> *iirc
#xubuntu 2009-01-31
<Chris_F> hey can someone here give me some help with ntfsfix?
<Chris_F> >.>
<Chris_F> nevermind i figured it out
<Torgoton> Hey all. How can I tell which video driver xubuntu is using at the moment? (My video performance seems slow and I suspect it is using VESA.)
<aaroninfidel> how can I use xcalib with xfce?
<penguincentral> how do i change the keyboard layout in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> penguincentral: applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard
<penguincentral> thanks
<charlie-tca> aaroninfidel: Install it using Applications -> System -> Synaptic Package Manager
<aaroninfidel> charlie-tca, I am using a macbook pro 3,1 and I have to configure it manually, I don't know how to use the custom profile...
<charlie-tca> I don't know enough about Macs to help with that.
<charlie-tca> Torgoton: It is given in /var/log/xorg.0.log ; I am looking for something easier
<aaroninfidel> is anyone here using a mac with xubuntu?
<Torgoton> thanks, charlie-tca\
<Torgoton> charlie-tca: Seems I was wrong. It at least identifies the correct video chip... it's probably just me, and this old PIII laptop has always been this slow.
<charlie-tca> no problem. Just gotta keep trying.
<Torgoton> Well, with that sorted out, I'd like to use acpi, but the BIOS is dated 1999. If I add acpi=force to the kernel params, the machine locks up during boot.
<Torgoton> Should I try again, then capture /var/log/messages? (messages.0 after a reboot, right?)
<charlie-tca> Can't do anything with it, most likely.
<charlie-tca> I got two of them, both pre-1998
<Torgoton> I know ACPI works with the machine on Fedora... but I'm trying to switch. I'd like ACPI for suspend/resume and battery functions.
<Torgoton> oooh. Just got a new kernel for jaunty. Trying acpi=force on that.
<Torgoton> another problem fixed: The new kernel boots with acpi=force. Two for two.
<Torgoton> ...but suspend doesn't work. bah.
<charlie-tca> But it could by the time Jaunty goes final
<Torgoton> I suppose... Something's not right: it won't power off after a shutdown either. hm.
<sml1226> anybody know where I can talk specifically about ps3 xubuntu?
<sml1226> if not can anybody tell me a dock that is compatible with 9.04 and a ppc processor?
<sml1226> hey
<sml1226> what ver you using?
<sml1226> helloooooooooooo! :)
<Torgoton> ssshshhhh!
<Torgoton> ;)
<zoredache> !night
<ubottu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<sml1226> what r u in eur?
<sml1226> i live in IL and its only about 9:45
<zoredache> doesn't really matter, the point is that sometimes you need to be patient
<zoredache> particularly when you are asking about an obscure issue
<sml1226> well i am just wondering? since u r here now can u help me or r u wasting time talking about it being late???
<Torgoton> who's wasting time, sml1226
<Torgoton> ?
<sml1226> anybody that is just coming here to say be patient its late not to help and talk
<Torgoton> from what I read, they are trying to help.
<zoredache> I am trying to encourage you to be less annoying about waiting for an answer...  If you just state your question and wait, perhaps someone might actually read your question instead if you saying hellloooo... and so on
<sml1226> well that was just to see if somebody would respond to that instead of my question
<sml1226> not to sound impatient
<zoredache> sml1226: so you are the one that is wasting our time then?
<sml1226> i guess u could take it that way but since i have ppl talking now maybe those ppl could answer my question?
<sml1226> my first one that is
<Torgoton> why don't you ask the real question instead?
<sml1226> do you know where i can talk specifically about ps3 linux or 9.04?
<zoredache> try #ubuntu+1 for questions related to jaunty perhaps
<Torgoton> or ask something about them here
<sml1226> i want to use awn and apt-get (what i used in 8.04 and 8.10) won't work now and there is no new one for 9.04 yet that i know of. is there a dock for 9.04?
<sml1226> remember that the ps3 is ppc though.
<sml1226> if nothing i will try #ubuntu+1
<sml1226> also is it just #ubuntu+1 or is there a #xubuntu+1???
<zoredache> from what I have seen ppc really isn't supported well for ubuntu.  I know it is not officially supported
<zoredache> sml1226: why xubuntu?  awm isn't xfce?
<sml1226> i used awn in 8.10 ppc
<sml1226> but my copy of 8.10 was buggy so i upgraded
<sml1226> 9.04 is missing compatibility as far as i know with most things but ill look in the other room to be sure
<zoredache> sml1226: you could always look on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ or launchpad and see if you can find the maintainer, and try and contact them directly...
<sml1226> Thank you! I got somebody telling me that its in repositories for 9.04 on #ubuntu+1 so ill find out more there.
<kids> I'm having trouble. All of a sudden my display changed to 800X600 and when I go into the display settings, it only lists 800X600 as the max size, but I was running 1024X768. Any ideas?
<kids> Odd-rationale: I'm having trouble. All of a sudden my display changed to 800X600 and when I go into the display settings, it only lists 800X600 as the max size, but I was running 1024X768. Any ideas?
<azizah> hi, i'm currently looking for answers to this
<azizah> 1. how do i remove abiword, gnumeric and thunderbird
<Mood> how does one set up a printer in xubuntu?
<Mood> it's a network printer and has an IP like 192.168.x.x
<dmseg> hi guys how do we upgarde to xfce 4.4 in xubuntu
<Mood> dmseg: there's no package for it under package manager?
<dmseg> mood: xfce is a compplete desktop not one pakage
<Mood> dmseg: i saw this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251350&highlight=b-focus+xubuntu
<Mood> out of curiosity, is there a new feature you want in 4.4?
<dmseg> mood: xfce 4.4 is far better than 4.2 and has good support for xgl or beryl
<Mood> dmseg: gotcha
<aaroninfidel> what is the login manager used at startup in xubuntu?
<azizah> hi Mood, I connected to my office printer using applications > settings > printing
<zoredache> aaroninfidel: gdm
<aaroninfidel> zoredache, do you know how to get the sound daemon to work? I think I broke it using esd and alsa together?
<zoredache> no idea
<spz> hi
<spz> why does the gnome-desktop pop up at my xfce-desktop which I installed over the actual ubuntu-desktop every time after booting?
<spz> And btw.. does Thunar support favourite folders?
<spz> ah sorry.. of course it does
<spz> but does it support networking?
<spz> only after mounting the folder.. ok
<spz1> listen starts anymore :(
<spz1> ImportError: cannot import name Dispatcher
<atgarsis> hello. got one quick question: how to turn-on/off the video-out thing/external monitor?
<TheSheep> atgarsis: with xrand
<atgarsis> xrand?
<TheSheep> try xrand --help, it will show you how to use it
<atgarsis> thanks!
<atgarsis> does work somehow...
<atgarsis> says 'command not found'
<TheSheep> what version of xuuntu do you have?
<TheSheep> xubuntu
<atgarsis> it's xrandr not xrand. 8.10 is my ver
<TheSheep> ah, sorry, you are right
 * TheSheep always uses tab-completion
<atgarsis> thanks anyway!
<atgarsis> got a problem with xrandr. monitor doesn't respond to any commands. any idea why is that?
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> where do you find information about supoprted driver under linux/ubuntu?
<nikolam> like hcl list etc
<nikolam> or just place where all hardware supported is listed etc
<knome> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nikolam> knome, great. Only thing some pages are empty etc. Maybe some more linux-general one? Where you go when you want to buy new scanner or modem ot printer or.. whatever for your linux box?
<knome> i ask my friend or check devices one by one if they are linux compatible
<knome> an item in HCL is way less than reading forums and seeing which problems people have had with that device in linux, if any
<nikolam> Yes thanks for the answer.
<knome> np
<nikolam> I was just hoping we had some huge database etc.
<nikolam> ok.
<knome> i think the problem with HCL's are that if a device works, nobody "normal" won't add the device into a hcl
<nikolam> I don`t think I understood. if device works it is great to be added to some hcl. Why is that a problem.
<atgarsis> sorry, a bit off-topic, BUT does anyone have troubles with google.com at the moment?
<nikolam> atgarsis, I have
<nikolam> refuses to give me pages.
<atgarsis> me too
<nikolam> Telling like all sites are bad to my computer
<atgarsis> yeah
<knome> http://tech.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/01/31/1457221
<nikolam> I was always saying that depending on only one search engine is a bad thing
<atgarsis> it's probably google messing around not our computers, innit?
<knome> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/537
<knome> atgarsis, nikolam: ^
<nikolam> atgarsis, google is a company for profit
<nikolam> it was question of time for something like this to happen
<nikolam> knome, thanks
<nikolam> knome, I use seamonkey..
<nikolam> maybe some petition to include that removal in google itself..
<nikolam> grrr
<nikolam> One day I wake upa nd world is changed to bad. Again..
<atgarsis> any good alternative websearches?
<nikolam> cuil? atgarsis
<nikolam> they changed it back to normal..
<nikolam> seconds ago
<nikolam> but now we got Forbidden message in every google search
<atgarsis> i don't see any "forbidden message" thing. where is it?
<atgarsis> does anybody know how can one configure tv-out adapter?
<nikolam> atgarsis, they removed it again :)
<nikolam> atgarsis, they seem so play hide and seek with us at google
<SiDi> google's gone crazy, don't worry about the messages saying sites ain't safe
<nikolam> SiDi, it is maybe great to have that feature. Maybe they can make it like users can turn it on and off etc.  Also one part of me was hoping google changed some of its policy
<nikolam> And gave me excuse to fine alternatives
<SiDi> well it most of the time works well and actually saved me once or two
<tingle> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<tingle> is there a pdf reader by default for xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Yes, tingle. It is evince
<tingle> ty
<eut> i'm having trouble trying to change the brightness level on my laptops monitor. in the past whenever the fn keys werent supported i'd just echo 100 > /proc/acpi/video/VID/LCD0/brightness and it would go to the maximum level. but thats not working for me now. any ideas?
<eut> i'm only experiencing this problem after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 (fresh install)
<j1mc> eut: that command works for me, but i must execute the command as root.
<j1mc> not even sudo will do it
<eut> thats what i'm doing
<j1mc> hm... not sure what the issue may be, unfortunately
<eut> my laptop is a lenovo x61 if that helps any.
<j1mc> interesting... i'm on a t60
<eut> what is the output of your cat brightness?
<eut> (the levels)
<j1mc> levels:  100 30 30 40 50 60 70 80 90 100
<j1mc> current: 100
<eut> mine looks like: levels: 100 100 20 25 30 25 40 45 50 55 60 65 70 75 80 85 90 100
<j1mc> as we can see, my cat is very bright, but my cat does not have as many levels of brightness as your cat.
<j1mc> ... sorry i can't be of much more help
<eut> thats ok.
<eut> i find the first 2 100's odd
<eut> ahh
<eut> j1mc!
<eut> cd /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0
<eut> max_brightness: 15
<eut> actual_brightness:6
<eut> brightness:15
<eut> :/
<forces> saluton
<eut> what is your max_brightness?
<j1mc> eut: glad you found it.  :)
<eut> but thats not a solution :/
<eut> even if i modify brightness and actual_brightness changes it still doesnt change brightness of the screen
<eut> i think that max_brightness should be 100, not 15
<j1mc> root@lighbulb:/sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0# echo 6 > brightness
<j1mc> root@lighbulb:/sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0# echo 6 > brightness
<j1mc> oops
<j1mc> my max brightness is 7
<j1mc> and entering the above command does work to change my brightness
<j1mc> root@lighbulb:/sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0# echo 5 > brightness
<j1mc> brings it even lower
<eut> :o
<j1mc> eut: why don't you just use the function keys, though?
<eut> they have no effect
<j1mc> hm
<j1mc> they do work for me
<eut> by any chance did you do a fresh install of 8.10 or did you upgrade from 8.04?
<charlie-tca> eut: I thought they fixed that with an update to 8.10. Did you apply the updates already?
<eut> charlie-tca, yes
<SiDi> eut: in /proc/acpi/video/blabla did you try to cat brightness ?
<eut> yes
<SiDi> the max value is usually 70 not 100
<eut> it reflects the value that i set it to
<eut> but the screen's brightness doesnt change
<SiDi> don't know then :/
<eut> very weird
<eut> well i have to go now, but thanks for your time
<eut> if you do discover something please pm me :]
<SiDi> i'm off, gonna try to make a firefox theme for elegant brit :P
<eut> have fun :P
<SiDi> Did you try VGA/CRT btw ? :p
<SiDi> see you later peeps
<j1mc> what is the preferred application for remote-desktop connections in xubuntu?
<j1mc> is it vinagre?
<gabkdlly> j1mc: seems to be, as it is "recommended" by the package xubuntu-desktop
<gabkdlly> j1mc: such information can be found at packages.ubuntu.com
<j1mc> thx, gabkdlly
<guntur_roxx> hi all
<guntur_roxx> can anyone help me?
<guntur_roxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112153/
<forces> guntur_roxx, try with safe graphics mode
<guntur_roxx> forces : safe graphics mode? what do u mean?
<forces> when you boot ubuntu for install it, use that mode
<forces> or you can use the alternative cd
<guntur_roxx> owh
<guntur_roxx> is there an option like that?
<guntur_roxx> maybe i'l try first
<guntur_roxx> but i saw in the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti .. it said that my video card is not supported
<guntur_roxx> how can i solve this?
<forces> first install ubuntu, then find your driver
<guntur_roxx> where can i find mine?
<guntur_roxx> my computer specs is listed in the http://paste.ubuntu.com/112153
<forces> have you already installed ubuntu?
<guntur_roxx> ubuntu 8.10 .. i clicked the install ubuntu, but after it finished load, then the screen becomes a blank white screen
<guntur_roxx> i've installed linux mint with the inside windows installer, n it comes out successfully, it appears in the boot menu, but the same thing happens again, when the linux mint finished loaded, then the screen becomes blank white screen
<mib_detmsx> hi .. I am installing xubuntu right now - I have /dev/sdb4 as a partition I want to use - it is reiserfs already ... so I selected manual in the partitioning step and mounted /dev/sdb4 at / and asked it to format it ...
<mib_detmsx> is this alright ?
<mib_detmsx> cos it is saying it as "used : unknown "
<forces> mib_detmsx, format the partition like reiserfs
<mib_detmsx> forces: I did ...
<mib_detmsx> it shows a tick at format
<mib_detmsx> aargh - stupid thing got stuck at "configuring hardware" .. this is the second time
<mib_detmsx> 94%
 * mib_detmsx is wondering if he is being ignored as he is using mibbit 
<mib_detmsx> wats the command for changing nick ?
<Odd-rationale> mib_detmsx: /nick newnick
<duryodhan> hehehe
<duryodhan> :D
<jxander> why can't i see a progress bar or any type of dialog when copying files from one location to another?
<interflop> i'm new to xfce and i'd like to know how i can disable the panel transparency when i have display compositing turned on
<interflop> i would like it to be opaque all the time
<j1mc> vinnl: howdy
<vinnl> Hey j1mc
<vinnl> Aargh... I hate kernel panics
<duryodhan> hi .. my drives don't show up in xubuntu .. I thought they are supposed to show up on the desktop
<duryodhan> but I can't see them
<duryodhan> I have to mount them individually
<vinnl> duryodhan, are they in the Places menu?
<duryodhan> not even the linux ones. .. (reiserfs etc.
<duryodhan> no
<duryodhan> vinnl: no
<vinnl> Have you enabled volume management? (In Thunar, Edit->Preferences, Advanced)
<duryodhan> yes
<vinnl> Odd...
<duryodhan> someone told me that I will have to install ntfs-3g etc. .. but I can't see the linux partitions either
<duryodhan> 8.04 btw
<vinnl> ntfs-3g should only be needed to read ntfs partitions
<duryodhan> s/read/write ?
<duryodhan> read I can do without
<duryodhan> the kernel does that for me
<duryodhan> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-966174.html
<vinnl> Yeah write
<duryodhan> even if you don't have ntfs-3g .. you should atleast be able to see the drives
<duryodhan> hal might bitch when you double click
<duryodhan> for e.g when i connect an external USB drive , I can see it on  desktop
<SiDi> hi
<DeltaZulu> Quiet bunch
<SiDi> Hey, did anyone try xfce 4.6 yet ?
<DeltaZulu> I downloaded Xubuntu 8.10, burned the ISO to disk, did an install and rebooted.  All I get after boot is the ASH command line.  Anyone else having this problem?
<DeltaZulu> BTW, startx  yields nothing also.
<SiDi> Well, not me, but there are a lot of people in #ubuntu, they might be helpful
<SiDi> You're more likely to have an answer there ;)
<DeltaZulu> I'll give it a shot - thanks
<SiDi> no prob
<sml1226> does anybody know how to bypass the kboot screen in ps3 version? Is there a way to go straight to the xubuntu login screen?
<sml1226> nm my first question if anybody is reading it
<sml1226> how do you change the panel color and make the border around icons transparent? xubuntublog has something but it didnt work
<SiDi> hehe gz :P
<SiDi> for border i'm unsure but for the panel you gotta go in .config/xfce4/panel and then... (forgot the next step tho .. xD)
<sml1226> well i didnt even know that they said make a gtkrc-2.0 that says something about each
<sml1226> it didnt work for me
<SiDi> yeh exactly
<SiDi> create the .gtkrc-2.0 file
<SiDi> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=261316
<SiDi> see here there's an exemple of gtkrc file in the bottom
<SiDi> btw it usually doesn't render well :(
<sml1226> ok i did it in 8.04 and had a mac and vista theme that turned out great but it wont work in my 9.04
<sml1226> can i get a link that is to an english page???
<SiDi> Well sorry that's all i found
<SiDi> but the gtkrc will work ;P
<SiDi> http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xubuntuqm2.png see my smexy xubuntu :O
<sml1226> can you just edit the panels.xml to have a color?
<SiDi> nop
<SiDi> you need to change the gtk class panel
<SiDi> i don't know about xfce 4.6 though, didn't test it yet
<sml1226> ok then im not sure what is default in 9.04 so that could be my prob
<sml1226> yours looks great is that a second panel or a dock on the side
<SiDi> second panel :)
<SiDi> non-extended panel with a lot of launchers, and a few spacers
<SiDi> the clock is a clock screenlet though
<SiDi> the name of the theme is elegant brit. i can send you a .tar.gz with everything inside if you want to ;)
<sml1226> i wanted to use a mac theme but there is no awn for 9.04 ppc yet
<sml1226> that be great love the theme
<SiDi> ah well it's a bit early for 9.04 :)
<sml1226> yap but my 8.10 had a major bug with thunar and it wouldnt work at all. there's no 8.04 for ppc+ps3 so i am stuck with 9.04
<sml1226> is the elegant brit an xfce theme?
<SiDi> its a gtk + xfce + a lot of mods
<SiDi> wallpapers, gdm, grub, usplash, pidgin, screenlet
<SiDi> awn icons
<SiDi> i'm uploading you a full tar.gz, give me a sec, my internet is slowz !
<sml1226> my internet isnt bad but only 192MB or ram in the ps3 sux
<SiDi> hehe
<SiDi> it's enough for ubuntu tho
<sml1226> well xubuntu at least!
<SiDi> http://www.2shared.com/file/4770269/5c803cd0/Elegant_Brit_SuperPackztar.html
<SiDi> put the folder in your .themes/ hidden folder
<SiDi> and look inside i put a lot of stuff ;) it comes from a very big amount of ppl tho
<SiDi> i made symbolic links to the xfwm called "black borders" inside, and the gtk is modded for bottom located panels
<SiDi> i'm currently trying to make a firefox theme tho
<sml1226> cool
<SiDi> http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/6402/firefoxsamplewr1.png
<SiDi> thats just a sample made in 10 mins, it'll be sexier :O
<sml1226> looks good so far
<SiDi> a shame my laptop's bluetooth mouse is out of battery :( i need to go back home for photoshopping, and i dont have the internet there
<sml1226> just applied the theme!
<sml1226> Looks great
<sml1226> yeah cant photoshop without at least a mouse
<sml1226> ever use a tablet?
<owen1> can i install only excel and word from openoffice?
<SiDi> nope unfortunately
<SiDi> i'd love to have one tho
<sml1226> i want to get a little usb tablet for my desktop
<SiDi> install openoffice.org-writer owen1
<sml1226> what is the excel equivalent? dont remember
<SiDi> its calc
<owen1> SiDi: ok. and openoffice.org-calc as well?
<SiDi> i don't really like ooo
<SiDi> owen1: i suppose
<SiDi> in fact i'm using latex for my docs now :)
<owen1> SiDi: is there lightweight alternative to oo?
<SiDi> owen1: yes. try gnumeric and abiword
<SiDi> it's really uberlight and sufficient if you need only the very basic functions.
<sml1226> just for word processing ill stay with abiword cuz im lazy and its installed
<owen1> SiDi: but gnumeric requires gnome, no?
<SiDi> owen1: i don't think so
<SiDi> gnu refers to gnu, not gnome
<SiDi> you're under GNU/Linux ;)
<sml1226> gnumeric is already installed in xubu isnt it?
<SiDi> i think it is
<SiDi> i use it when i want to check an .ods. it's cool to have it opening instantly on a 800mhz cpu :)
<sml1226> i have it and havent manually added it but im in 9.04
<sml1226> it still opens instantly on a 600mhz cpu
<sml1226> (my old celeron)
<owen1> SiDi: it's say on the website that it's part of the gnome desktop. not sure what it means.
<owen1> SiDi: i'll give it a shot. let's hope it's not going to install all the gnome libraries.
<SiDi> owen1: sorry then ive said something wrong :)
<SiDi> it opens instantly tho, don't worry owen1
<owen1> SiDi: no worries..
<SiDi> correct me if i'm wrong ... alt+F3 is not used under xubuntu ?
<sml1226> owen1: well gnumeric"s already in xubuntu 9.04 and as far as i know all the way back to 8.04
<sml1226> never needed to try so not sure
<owen1> sml1226: i don't have xfce. i am using bare-bone ubuntu (command line install) with dwm as my window manager.
<owen1> SiDi: it will add 34.5MB, not bad.
<SiDi> compared to ooo its correct :)
<sml1226> owen1: sorry bout that then thout u were on xubuntu
<owen1> sml1226: hey, it's not your fault that i am on #xubuntu..
<owen1> sml1226: i find it more friendly than #debian (-:
<SiDi> yes it is !: he should be punished for that offense !
<owen1> the debian guys are awesome as long as they don't know u'r using ubuntu.
<SiDi> owen1: lol that's so true :x
<SiDi> debian users and ubuntu users seem to be at war ... each time they meet there's flame
<owen1> SiDi: i usually say i am on leny or something like this, they seems to buy it..
<SiDi> just say you're under windoz to avoid getting flamed ;d
<owen1> ubuntu has bigger community and it's easier to get answers.
<sml1226> ive only ever been on ubuntu so no clue how others are towards us
<SiDi> well i tried mandriva and arch
<SiDi> i've to say that as a front-end user i love ubuntu
<SiDi> it's so perfect, everything you need, a lot of gui's, big repository, big community
<sml1226> yaeh only other i almost used was fedora
<sml1226> you guys know any channel specifically for the ps3 linux?
<sml1226> or where i can get a channel list?
<jarnos> sml1226: in xchat you can view it.
<sml1226> ok ill check it out. im in pidgin now
<Mood> anyone use x11vnc on xubuntu? does the server + client machines need to have the same X server?
<SiDi> Mood: i think you can use vnc for windoz too, so i guess its not needed to have the same X serv
<Mood> SiDi: so i can use vnc to connect, let's say, a winXP machine to view the desktop of a xubuntu desktop?
<Mood> or any mix of win/osx/*nix for that matter
<kahrn> you can also use XDCMP
<SiDi> Mood: you can as long as you have a VNC client/server for this OS
<sml1226> found a ps3 room but there is 4 ppl there
<sml1226> counting me
<SiDi> :)
<SiDi> i'm leaving
<SiDi> bye bye
<sml1226> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Genelyk> plop
<caspix1> hello
<Jessica123> Hi Folks: can anyone lend a hand?  I have live cd 8.1.  a friend has a dead windows machine that got wiped by a trojan.  can I virus scan it from this live cd?  I'm not a strong ubuntu user.  any help would be greatly appreciated!
<caspix1> u want to scan trojan horse with linux?
<Jessica123> yes
<caspix1> i'm not sure is it possible...
<caspix1> i think it's not...
<Jessica123> i think it is.  there are various web references to doing exactly this.  unfortunately, there are little or no details
<Jessica123> anyone in here who can help?
<TheSheep> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<caspix1> why don't u just install linux to your friend?
<Jessica123> TheSheep:  thx for the info.  It was a friend who got bit.  they don't know safe computing for shit.  I realize that linux is safer, but I'm trying to dig them out of this hole
<TheSheep> I was hoping that would link to some virus scanner
<Jessica123> ahh
<TheSheep> from what I know, most linux virus scanners are for mail
<Jessica123> yeah
<Jessica123> ok
<kahrn> you can use clam-av
<Jessica123> clam is for email, isn't it?
<Jessica123> not a file scanner?
<kahrn> hm
<kahrn> I'm 99% sure it can scan whatever you tell it to scan
<Jessica123> ok
<caspix1> but that's linux virus scanner....don't u need scanner for windows viruses?
<TheSheep> there are no linux viruses :)
<Jessica123> hehe
<Jessica123> ok
<TheSheep> at least not outside laboratory
<Jessica123> i'll give it a go
<caspix1> there is about 500 of them.....
<Jessica123> i may be back in a bit
<caspix1> but they r not so destructive
<TheSheep> caspix1: anyone can write one, it's easy, it's just hard to get them spread :)
<caspix1> and can't make some damage to computer....but there r viruses for linux too
<caspix1> thesheep: i know
<kahrn> you just need a clamav gui interface
<caspix1> from where r u guys? i'd like to know :)
 * TheSheep looks at #xubuntu-offtopic
<kahrn> we're all from richard stallmans basement :)
<caspix1> bbl
<caspix1> see ya
<Mood> anyone ever use x11vnc?
<Mood> it's a vnc server recommended for xubuntu due to it's lightweight footprint
<Mood> i'd like to know if anyone ever was successful in connecting to a xubuntu box running x11vnc from a MacOSX machine or windozXP machine
<Mood> OSX+some_vnc_client :: connected to :: xubuntu+x11vnc
<blankthemuffin> I'm having serious trouble with my system clock here, it doesn't seem to sync with internet time servers, and it won't set to the proper time.
<blankthemuffin> Is there a terminal app which will let me sync with time servers?
<Mood> blankthemuffin: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<blankthemuffin> 31 Jan 22:32:09 ntpdate[1198]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<blankthemuffin> :/
<Mood> ?
<blankthemuffin> nvm
<Mood> k
<blankthemuffin> Now it's just complaining about: 31 Jan 22:34:30 ntpdate[1513]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<Mood> blankthemuffin: can you try a different server?
<Mood> where are you located? (what continent)
<blankthemuffin> Australia, hang on, it might be my firewall.
<blankthemuffin> weird
<blankthemuffin> looks to be fine through the firewall
<Mood> try oceania server
<Mood> sudo ntpdate oceania.pool.ntp.org
<Mood> or, sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<blankthemuffin> yeah I've tried a few now, none of them are working.
<Mood> all say "no server suitable for synch found"?
<blankthemuffin> yep
<Mood> did you blacklist something in iptable?
<Mood> iptables*
<blankthemuffin> nope
<Mood> could be servers/daemons are down temporarily
<Mood> nope. it worked for me
<whatev> how do you pronounce xubuntu
<blankthemuffin> it must be the firewall
<whatev> x-ubuntu or zoobuntu?
<Mood> zoo boon too
<Mood> blankthemuffin: shut down firewall temporarily to see if it works
<whatev> and gnome is genome, gun-ohm, or nome?
<Mood> nohm
<Mood> gnome = small, hobbit-like creature, usually with large facial features, said to lurk under bridges and irc channels
#xubuntu 2009-02-01
<whatev> so it's not like gnu, which is pronounced ga-new?
<blankthemuffin> Mood, I got it to work by syncing with my routers ntp server which syncs with the au ones. :D
<Mood> whatev: negatory
<blankthemuffin> Must just be a firewall issue, what ports does it use?
<Mood> 123
<whatev> last question about this, is kubuntu therefore koo-boon-tu?
<Mood> whatev: affirmative
<whatev> thanks
<Mood> yw
<Mood> blankthemuffin: you have nmap?
<blankthemuffin> Yeah, but I finally got it with an exception. Turns out the firewall doesn't like "Allowed with exceptions" so I switched it over and re-added the appropriate allowed ranges
<Mood> ah
<blankthemuffin> Thanks, I finally have the right time. :D
<thomashartman1> How do I reduce sensitivity on my touchpad? It's REALLY sensitive and twitchy
<Mood> thomashartman1: anything in Xfce Settings Manager?
<thomashartman1> where's that?
<Mood> Applications->Settings Manager (upper left)
<thomashartman1> looks like a step in the right direction anyway
<thomashartman1> i see something for mouse but not touchpad
<Mood> thomashartman1: are you on a laptop? or do you have a wacom tablet?
<thomashartman1> laptop
<Mood> mouse settings doesn't work?
<thomashartman1> motion settings... drag and drop... double click... maybe motion settings?
<Mood> try it and see :-)
<thomashartman1> i set acceleration and threshhold to lowest possible settings. hard to see if this is immediate improvement.
<thomashartman1> generally this is an annoyance when my hand barely glances the touchpad and it like, drag-n-drops a whole paragraph of text between two different apps.... yeah, it's still happening.
<thomashartman1> drag and drop threshhold is now set to minimum (was already pretty low)
<Mood> thomashartman1: looks like fixing it is somewhat more involved. you need some familiarity with terminal and editing text files
<Mood> http://strabes.wordpress.com/2006/11/04/change-touchpad-sensitivity-in-ubuntu/
<Mood> that article was done in 2006... not sure if there were upgrades/updates for xubuntu 8.10
<thomashartman1> also I just discovered that fn-f8 turns off touchpad. so I guess I could always do that when editing text.
<thomashartman1> not TOO inconvenient :)
<thomashartman1> works for me.
<nikolam> if computer suddelny starts to do raid device resync
<nikolam> (linux software raid)
<nikolam> and during that it block running apps from working on every few seconds)
<nikolam> Would you call it a bug?
<durt> anybody know how to open up a file firefox has recieved with a terminal program? As in 'open with this application'?
<TheSheep> terminals don't open files
<TheSheep> or do you mean the xdg-open command?
<durt> no I mean calling 'sh <application>' from firefox when a certain file type is clicked on
<durt> I'm just getting 'choose an application' dialog
<TheSheep> sh is a shell, not a terminal...
<Mood> durt: what kind of file did you download?
<durt> .torrent, I wish to start ctorrent
<Mood> durt: so you need to find your torrent client and stick it in there
<durt> I wish to use ctorrent a cli client
<Mood> durt: where is your torrent client? if you have it in "/home/durt/ctorrent/bin/ctorrent" stick that in the firefox open dialog
<durt> I have, it runs in background, I wish to open a terminal and have ctorrent run in it
<Mood> ahh... well now that's different
<durt> sorry for not being clear
<Mood> can't you write a sh file with "ctorrent -textonlyflag.whatever" and associate that in the firefox dialog?
<durt> ah! I'll try that
<durt> thx
<Mood> durt: np
<TheSheep> durt: xfce4-terminal -x ctorrent ...
<Mood> TheSheep: that's smarter than writing a shell...
<Mood> maybe even simply "xterm ctorrent ..."
<Mood> i meant "xterm -e ctorrent ..."
<durt> where do you mean? In firefox? I can't get a line to type that in. (I always thought there was one.
<Mood> durt: you're right, the firefox dialog doesn't have a place for arbitrary code... i guess the shell would be the best option
<durt> Strange thing is I remember something like 'choose a custom command' from before with a text entry box.
<durt> now the next question is what variable name does firefox pass? Or do I not need to worry about that?
<Mood> durt: variable name firefox pass? not sure what you mean by that
<Mood> durt: you should have all the arguments passed to xterm within the sh script
<durt> normally with an associated app firefox would have to call something like 'transmission &a' or $a or something representing the file location which would be something like /tmp/tfile.torrent
<Mood> durt: have you tried it?
<durt> which?
<Mood> durt: without passing the torrent file to xterm
<Mood> durt: simply having firefox opening the torrent file should do the trick, no?
<durt> still working on it... gotta go through all of ctorrents switches first
<durt> start of a shell script is !sh, no?
<Stroganoff> durt: #!/bin/bash
<kora> Hi, does any1 know a alternative to widget layer, to call and send away screenlets , that doesnt require compiz?
<durt> Stroganoff: Thx, got past that, need to know what the command line variables are called, I'm thinking $1,$2,etc.
<lc2> screenlets?
<lc2> durt: what language?
<durt> bash
<lc2> durt: yeah, $1 $2 and friends
<durt> thx
<Stroganoff> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<ZombieWill> hi all, I have a problem setting up keyboard setups. seems there's no "keyboard shortcuts" at all in settings. anyone have any ideas?
<kora> ZombieWill: keyboard shortcuts are located in: xfce4-settings manager > keyboard > shortcuts, create a new profile and add the ones u need.
<ZombieWill> I am in keyboard & mouse - system settings and I receive this error. "Failed to contact KDE global Shortcuts daemon: No such object path /KdedGlobalAccel Error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownObject"
<ZombieWill> I have set the keyboard shortcut though using your method, kora. Thanks!
<lc2> wait so it's solved?
<ZombieWill> yes, it is solved.
<lc2> oh cool.
<domenic> hey i incorrectly installed obmenu and wondring how to uninstall it completely
<lc2> sudo apt-get remove obmenu
<lc2> i guess
<domenic> thanks
<domenic> it says i removed it allready and i did apt-get aus=toremove and i think its fixed ty
<domenic> anybody else running xubuntu with flux box on acer one?
<j1mc> obmenu?  obama has a menu?  that guy is everywhere these days.
<lc2> in before political flame war
<domenic> lol
<domenic> it stands for openboxmenu
<domenic> :P
<j1mc> domenic: ah, thx
<domenic> lol i ruined your fun :P
<domenic>  can somebody tell me how to shutdown my computer with a command
<j1mc> domenic: sudo halt -p
<domenic> okay can i make a script that has a dialog
<domenic> like
<domenic> with zenity
<domenic> eg ive got
<domenic> if  zenity --question --title "Really Logout?" --text "Really Logout, This will force close on any open programs!"; then
<domenic>         kill -TERM $(xprop -root _BLACKBOX_PID | awk '{print $3}')
<domenic> fi
<domenic> for logout
<domenic> hey
<lc2> you probably can yeah
<WhyTheSound> So trying xubuntu 9.04, I noticed something -really- annoying happened after a reset upgrade to stay with the alpha series.  Every time I click a menu in xubuntu the bloody thing makes a beep or a bop and I can't find -anyplace- to disable that.  I can't even find a name to search for; something like xubuntu OR xfce sound theme/sound scheme/audio theme etc...
<WhyTheSound> How do I disable menu sounds in xubuntu 9.04 ; I've run out of things to search google for as well.
<WhyTheSound> CRAP package ubuntu-sounds has the sound files, but everything else crashes without sound files there... NOT RIGHT.
<Mood> WhyTheSound: is 9.04 beta?
<WhyTheSound> Mood: I don't know what it was, but my laptop wasn't quite working right with 8.10 (the laptop was from early 2008) so I thought I'd try a version of ubuntu with support for newer kernels.
<Mood> WhyTheSound: nothing under Settings Manager?
<WhyTheSound> Mood: I can't even get in to that now.
<WhyTheSound> The menu crashed when I tried removing the package
<WhyTheSound> I can open a command line program though, do you mean xfce-setting-show ?
<Mood> Aww... was it a custom install?
<WhyTheSound> xubuntu 8.10 upgraded to 9.04
<Mood> WhyTheSound: yup, xfce-setting-show
<Mood> i don't think anything under 8.10 allows you to control menu click sounds
<WhyTheSound> Mood: it wasn't in the menu anymore after the last upgrade AND it doesn't have a sound theme anyway.
<WhyTheSound> Mood: 9.04 not 8.10 any longer
<WhyTheSound> Where does 8.10 let you set that?
<Mood> WhyTheSound: yup, I was seeing if there was anything similar in 8.10 so I can help
<WhyTheSound> The default used to be NO sounds, which I was happy with.
<Mood> yeah i'm not sure if your 9.04 behavior is intended. is it a computer beep coming from the soundcard? or through your speakers?
<Mood> if it's coming from your soundcard, it could be a hardware/driver issue
<WhyTheSound> No, it's FX sounds
<WhyTheSound> Not the 'error beep' but actual sound files
<Mood> one f*ed up way would be to locate the sound file and maybe rename it/delete it
<WhyTheSound> You know that BS that windows has as an option ...
<Mood> yeah
<WhyTheSound> Mood: Uninstalling ubuntu-sounds DOES delete it, and the menu then CRASHES
<Mood> it's a useless 'feature'
<WhyTheSound> Exactly, it slows things down and pisses you off
<Mood> MS: "Oh, that? It's not a bug! It's a feature!"
<Mood> another really f*ed up way would be to make a null mp3 file with the same name
<WhyTheSound> Mood: not an optimal solution
<Mood> btw, what was wrong w/ 8.10 on your laptop? just all f*ed up generally?
<WhyTheSound> Mood: The suspend/resume stuff
<WhyTheSound> I had to press enter like 10 times to get it to do that...
<WhyTheSound> Which is better than 9.04 so far; it suspends OK, but fails to resume... possibly nv driver or X's fault.
<Mood> it wasn't just taking a while to execute all the way?
<WhyTheSound> Mood: No, I could leave it sitting for 30 min and it'd do nothing, press enter at any point and it moves faster
<Mood> peculiar
<Mood> WhyTheSound: you can always opt for a different distro :-p
<Mood> i've had very good success with xubuntu. so far no complaints from me
<duryodhan> hi .. my xubuntu install refuses to show me the mounted drives
<duryodhan> in the places menu
<WhyTheSound> Might be a hal issue... but I just go to a console and type 'mount' when I want that info...
<duryodhan> WhyTheSound: yeah .. thats not the problem ..
<duryodhan> WhyTheSound: but neither thunar shows it in the sidebar
<duryodhan> so I have to navigate to the directory where it is mounted each time
<GreedyB> any idea how I can use different network interfaces for certain programs?
<GreedyB> I have two ethernet ports but when I use VPN it disables my internet because of a security policy.. am I able to use my other port for internet?
<GreedyB> wrong channel sorry
<WhyTheSound> GreedyB: the only time I've ever seen anything like that that I can recall would be servers where you instruct it to bind to a specific interface.  Usually your programs will follow whatever the default gateway is.
<GreedyB> I'm sure my company wouldnt like it
<GreedyB> but I cant stand that it kills my browsing
<WhyTheSound> bbs, rebooting (my laptop, which is SSHed in to what I irc from)
<WhyTheSound> Sorry, I've only got some vague ideas on how I'd approach it.
<GreedyB> no problem man
<GreedyB> Its kind of a random thing to ask :)
<Mood> excellent comparisons of light, featherweight x managers
<Mood> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1016873
<RurouniJones> Howdy all, painful question coming up. I have a Broadmcom 4306 Wireless card. I have run the /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install-b43xx_firmware.sh which appears to have worked. However on boot-up in dmesg there is a message saying "ADDRCONF(NETDEF_UP): wlan0: link not ready" and I can't see any wireless networks
<RurouniJones> I have googled about for this string but all I get are high-headed mailing list posts to do with another more complicated issue
<WhyTheSound> RurouniJones: open a console/terminal, sudo bash; lsmod (see if you can find the module for it, I think it might be bc43/whatever), rmmod that module, modprobe that module.  See if that fixes your problem.
<WhyTheSound> Also... RurouniJones I thought that linux-restricted-modules-whatever (usually generic) included the firmware required for the bc43xx wifi stuff
<RurouniJones> Roight.
<RurouniJones> rmmod / modprobe didn't seem to do it
<RurouniJones> http://www.pastie.org/376496 is the dmesg output upon rmmod and modprobe.
<RurouniJones> Ah, looks like there is a specific bcm support channel, I shall ask ther
<WhyTheSound> RurouniJones: it looks like everything is working, but something is trying to assign the interface an address without it being brought in to an enabled state.  Do you happen to have the 'radio' disabled?
<WhyTheSound> RurouniJones: I should note, you may have to have the module probed in order to turn on/off the radio with a hotkey.
<RurouniJones> WhyTheSound: I do have a radio hotkey but it doesn't work, as in it doesn't appear to kill/unkill the radio. The "radio active" light stays on. However when I modprobe I see the radio light flick off and on again
<RurouniJones> Clarification, the light goes off when I rmmod and then comes on again when I modprobe
<WhyTheSound> RurouniJones: My radio indicator light won't turn on/off in linux; HOWEVER the hotkey still actually enables/disables the hardware.  It seems the windows driver just does something extra to turn the light on/off.
<WhyTheSound> Incidently, for me, it seems that by the time linux has decent native drivers for built in laptop radios, that laptop is dead for one reason or another.
<RurouniJones> I looked at the B43 FAQ, looks like you need to recopmile the kernel to enable the kardware key
<RurouniJones> I also tried rmmod / morprobe with the key pressed each way, no dice
<RurouniJones> I will see what the bcm peeps say when they wake up, thanks for the help, off to do stuff :/
<caspix> hi
<caspix> i've just downloaded and installed openoffice.org 3...before that i had version 2.4 ... now, when also v 3 is installed, i don't know where is it and from where i can enter new programs.... in menu are only 2.4 version programs
<caspix> so, any idea where i could find them?
<quincunx55555> hello
<quincunx55555> hello?
<WhyTheSound> Don't say that, say your problem.
<atgarsis> hello
<quincunx55555> lol
<quincunx55555> well, I'm trying to figure out how to use approx
<quincunx55555> not exactly Xubuntu specific; just not sure how to set it up; the docs are fuzzy on details
<quincunx55555> anyone here use approx, or the other programs like it?
<atgarsis> how can one completely remove the totem movie player?
<quincunx55555> synaptic won't do it?
<atgarsis> i don't know how to do it on synaptic...
<quincunx55555> I would open synaptic, click the search button, type "totem", then scroll through looking for all totem-related results that have a green square...
<atgarsis> and then untag the green ones?
<quincunx55555> yea, set them to "complete remove" or ﻿"remove"
<quincunx55555> then apply
<atgarsis> thank you!
<WhyTheSound> I have no idea what approx is.
<WhyTheSound> appros is different, it just string searches manual pages
<amonxz> hello
<amonxz> need some help with gui instalation of xfce
<Stroganoff> so?
<amonxz> im gonna send the log
<amonxz> so u can see whats happening
<SiDi> damn it takes so long to register stuff in xfce-look.org T.T
<WhyTheSound> O.o how could you need help installing xfce, it's part of xubuntu.
<amonxz> i dont use xubuntu
<amonxz> im running ubuntu 8.10
<amonxz> whith gnome
<SiDi> install xubuntu-desktop from synaptics package manager
<SiDi> then go back to login screen, click "session", choose xfce, and login
<WhyTheSound> SiDi: does xubuntu-desktop conflict with ubuntu-desktop?
<SiDi> no
<SiDi> i got both installed here
<SiDi> but i'm only using xubuntu  <3
<WhyTheSound> Guess not
<WhyTheSound> Yeah, I just tried it my self
<WhyTheSound> amonxz: you might note the other possible sessions to try
<amonxz> noo
<amonxz> i dont need a desktop
<amonxz> i need a gui
<amonxz> i mean i dont want xubuntu desktop i want xfce real
<amonxz> whythesound im gonna show you the log error
<WhyTheSound> amonxz: xubuntu-desktop will pull in everything you need to have to use xfce with ubuntu.
<amonxz> but still gnome
<amonxz> and i dont want an emuler
<WhyTheSound> ... it's not an emulator
<SiDi> amonxz: you'll have the whole xubuntu thing installed, but unless you CHOOSE to boot on xfce you'll boot on gnome as usual
<WhyTheSound> It's a different window-manager, and possibly display program.
<WhyTheSound> amonxz: right, what SiDi said; you'll then have ubuntu AND xubuntu; changing your session setting at the login screen will determine which version of your desktop you load on login.
<SiDi> Does anyone have the *** GPG key for the XFCE4.6 launchpad PPA ? I don't have port 11173 opened and i cant get the PGP key, thus cant update to XFCE 4.6 and this sucks a lot T_T
<knome> !purexfce | amonxz
<ubottu> amonxz: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<amonxz> but um using nome
<amonxz> gnome
<amonxz> i mean how i can get backto something i wasnt
<Stroganoff> o.O
<amonxz> im using ubuntu and im trying to install xfce
<WhyTheSound> amonxz: Then just make sure your package manager has both ubuntu-desktop AND xubuntu-desktop installed.  THEN logout.  On the login screen change your setting to the choice that reflects the desktop you want to use.  Login again.  It's now that desktop.
<Stroganoff> do it
<WhyTheSound> amonxz: What I just explained is HOW you do that.
<WhyTheSound> It's like the 4th time it's said, only a little differently each time.
<amonxz> oh man...
<amonxz> u dont understand me let me finish my posting and youll se
<amonxz> http://pastebin.com/m19a77b3d
<WhyTheSound> The session setting that is... I can't logout and look at it without killike like 70 firefox tabs
<WhyTheSound> amonxy: why are you trying to compile xfce?
<amonxz> cuz i want to use it
<amonxz> ¬¬
<SiDi> "sudo apt-get install xfce" is SLIGHTLY more simple than manual compiling... T.T
<amonxz> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/?q=node/262
<amonxz> noo
<amonxz> it doesnt work
<SiDi>  bleh, yes it works
<amonxz> norman@norman-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install xfce
<amonxz> [sudo] password for norman:
<amonxz> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<amonxz> Creando árbol de dependencias
<amonxz> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<amonxz> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete xfce
<amonxz> not for me
<SiDi> xfce4
<SiDi> sorry ;P
<amonxz> lets see
<amonxz> ok
<Stroganoff> drama
<amonxz> sais is installed
<SiDi> xfce4 installs whole xfce with the very needed apps. Xubuntu-desktop also installs a few lightweight apps and artwork that'll fit good with xfce, but it will NOT override your gnome session or settings.
<amonxz> well ill be back gonna try to log in
<SiDi> amonxz: can you please mail ubuntulog Uruguay and tell them that users should install xubuntu-desktop or xfce4 instead of manually compiling, please ?
<SiDi> or not...
<SiDi> You're welcome, amonxz... T.T''
<SiDi> 'amonxz : well i'll be back' <- me didn't notice this, w/e :P
<WhyTheSound> Who wanted that key...
<WhyTheSound> SiDi: what's the link to whatever page
<SiDi> Meh wants the GPG key, sec
<amonxz> dindnt work
<amonxz> ill have to download xubuntu and install it
<WhyTheSound> amonxz: there is -no- way you could have installed xfce4 that quickly; at least not everything... I think.
<amonxz> yeah i think the same
<SiDi> whatev i think i found it :X
<amonxz> ill download xubuntu
<WhyTheSound> Yeah, there should be an HTTP key file you can dl and install that way.
<Stroganoff> amonxz: please run "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" and post the console output
<WhyTheSound> amonxz: Can you do this for me?
<Stroganoff> you DONT have to download the xubuntu ISO
<WhyTheSound> sudo aptitude
<SiDi> WhyTheSound: yeh i found it in the repo, actually i dont need to connect tothis damn keyserver
<amonxz> ok ill do it
<WhyTheSound> Inside of that aptitude press / it'll open a search box
<WhyTheSound> type in 'xubuntu-desktop'
<WhyTheSound> press enter (btw, no '' around it)
<WhyTheSound> that will take you to the package xubuntu-desktop, press +
<WhyTheSound> press g
<gusnan> amonxz, It isn't as easy that you have got it installed, and fail to select it in gdm?
<WhyTheSound> gusnan: ... it really could be.  it's what we've said all along.
<gusnan> :)
<WhyTheSound> amonxz: doing the above will save everyone a lot of time and bandwidth.
<amonxz> i did it
<amonxz> so now what
<SiDi> Damn importing key won't work :(
<amonxz> whythesound so enter?
<Stroganoff> amonxz: logout. when you are in the login screen, click on "options" in the bottom left of the screen. then select "select session" and choose xfce.
<amonxz> i did it
<amonxz> but is gnome looking like xfce
<WhyTheSound> amonxz: enter taking you to xubuntu-desktop jumps to that point in the list.  + on it sets it to 'install' (it'll have an i on the left) 'g' tells it to execute the selected actions, and it'll have it get and install the packages you wanted.
<WhyTheSound> When that's done, you just logout, and then change the session before logging in to the xfce desktop.
<amonxz> ok
<WhyTheSound> What exactly do you mean by 'xfce' then?  It should look and feel different than the usual gnome stuff.
<WhyTheSound> Not much, but a little.
<amonxz> but would it be xfce or gnome looking like xfce?
<WhyTheSound> I don't know what the later looks like.
<WhyTheSound> Ok, you can tell it's actually XFCE if you open the menu and see 'About XFCE' as an entry.
<amonxz> yeah
<WhyTheSound> If you see it, then you're already in XFCE
<WhyTheSound> If it doesn't look like you want, try changing the settings and dragging stuff around until you like it or get bored.
<amonxz> i see it
<WhyTheSound> Then yes, that is 'XFCE'
<amonxz> but i can also see on sistem monitor that um using gnome
<mchelen> hi, in my Add/Remove applications, everything is blank (it has worked fine in the past)
<WhyTheSound>  4847 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --daemonize --login
<WhyTheSound>  4989 ?        Ss     0:00 gnome-power-manager
<WhyTheSound> That's all I see when I ps -axf | grep gnome
<WhyTheSound> maybe you should ps -axf | less and search it for gnome?  You might still be logged in to your gnome desktop as well.
<Stroganoff> amonxz: screenshot plz
<SiDi> amonxz: system monitor lies, don't worry.
<amonxz> ok
<amonxz> sidi xD
<SiDi> :D
<SiDi> mine too says i'm under gnome ...
<amonxz> uploading screenhot
<amonxz> screenshot*
<WhyTheSound> SiDi: how exactly do you see that?
<amonxz> http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazouq0.png
<SiDi> Open gnome-system-monitor
<SiDi> on first tab it displays the version, it says i use gnome 2.24 here
<SiDi> hey btw http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Elegant+Brit+Extra+Buttons?content=98630 what do you think of this xfwm ? :P
<WhyTheSound> amonxz: under processes scroll way down, see all the xfce4 stuff?
<amonxz> no
<SiDi> he is under xfce :)
<SiDi> now you can download the xfwm theme above, with the gtk theme that goes with it, and it'll be sexy XD
<amonxz> well if i am under xfce im gonna try to install a theme
<SiDi> hehe it's not the same as under gnome :P you need to manually put the themes in .themes T.T'
<amonxz> xD
<amonxz> really?
<SiDi> yeh.
<SiDi> or i'm a total noob and didn't notice something XD
<amonxz> jj
<amonxz> haha
<amonxz> well after all i guess im on xfce
<amonxz> xD
<amonxz> ill see how to theme now
<SiDi> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=98638 !
<amonxz> thanks :)
<SiDi> That's just some icons i just released
<amonxz> i dont have awn installed yet
<amonxz> xD
<SiDi>  http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Elegant+Brit+Extra+Buttons?content=98630 this is a theme for the Window manager, and there's a link to a very popular GTK theme (xfce uses gtk themes just like gnome, but xfwm themes instead of metacity for the windows)
<SiDi> Me neither
<SiDi> i use these with a panel on the left, and i make launchers ;)
<amonxz> i see :)
<SiDi> http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Dusty+mod?content=97752 see this one too ;P
<SiDi> An xfwm for Dust
<SiDi> Axiom is great too
<amonxz> ill try one
<SiDi> If you use Dusty, take the Dust Burnt gtk theme with it, it pawns
<amonxz> i dont even know how to change a wallpaper here xD
<mchelen> hi, in my Add/Remove applications, everything is blank (it has worked fine in the past)
<domenic> what is the default shutdown command?
<SiDi> i'm leaving, gonna die of hunger either
<SiDi> see you later peeps
<domenic> kk
<domenic> what is the command to shutdown?
<SiDi> @domenic try shutdown now
<SiDi> poweroff now *
<SiDi> or shutdown -f
<kahrn> I tend to use shutdown -hP now
<domenic> hP?
<kahrn> I can't even remember
<domenic> or just -h
<domenic> lol
<domenic> dont try it :P
<domenic> ill try shutdown -f
<domenic> hang on
<kahrn> h implies halt, P means poweroff according to shutdown --help
<navarro> morning some. hello all. i am looking for a channel list
<domenic> yeah i know
<kahrn> navarro, /list ?
<domenic> im trying to make a script that displays a nice window with zenity but the script is not working
<navarro> thanks
<domenic> cant get power0ff -p to work in my script, when i type it into terminal it requires root so how do i run a script as root w/o password needing to be entered?
<mchelen> hi, in my Add/Remove applications, everything is blank (it has worked fine in the past)
<GINZ> Hi I am trying to work in terminal of Xubuntu
<GINZ> it opens to the G directory which is one of the directories on the level of Desktop, File System, Etc
<GINZ> I have a removable disk connected and it is in that level too
<GINZ>  How do I get to see it in the terminal please
<esp1> how can i get the computer to boot into runlevel 3? "sudo echo id:3:initdefault: > /etc/inittab" dont seem to work for me.
<DaemonXP> esp1 sudo init 3 should do it
<WhyTheSound> DaemonXP: that's one time
<WhyTheSound> what's the gui sudo edit?
<knome> gksudo mousepad?
<DaemonXP> depends
<DaemonXP> if you're stuck at a terminal, you can use vim or nano as your editor
<WhyTheSound> Ah, I always just have a sudo bash shell open when I want to do tasks as root
<WhyTheSound> Generaly when I do root I'll want to do several things
<esp1> thanx
<LukaszJ> Hello there
<LukaszJ> I wonder if there's any IRC client created for XFCE? Apart of those GNOME and KDE made.
<knome> LukaszJ, no irc client is made especially for any desktop environment.
<LukaszJ> knome: Yeah, know what you're talking about, especially, those text-based ;)
<knome> LukaszJ, i think the most important thing is that is it made with qt (best with kde) or gtk (best with gnome and xfce)
<LukaszJ> knome: Well, just as we're on this: Does installing a GTK-based app in XFCE4 implies fulling your OS with a lot of libraries/packages?
<knome> LukaszJ, depends on the application and it's features
<knome> LukaszJ, but not really.
<knome> LukaszJ, not more than in gnome, usually, if the app is not part of gnome
<LukaszJ> knome: Let's take anything used normally on GNOME.
<knome> LukaszJ, but even ubuntu (with gnome) uses many apps that are not gnome apps
<knome> LukaszJ, so ubuntu > plain gnome
<knome> LukaszJ, but xubuntu >>> plain xfce, because xfce is realyl slim
<LukaszJ> knome: I see, so installing GTK on XFCE isn't the same as installing KDE apps on GNOME env, which as we both know means tons of different libaries to run just one app.
<knome> LukaszJ, you're right.
<knome> LukaszJ, because xfce is based on gtk also
<LukaszJ> knome: That's a news to me :)
<knome> LukaszJ, in oss, you always learn something new every day
<LukaszJ> knome: True..
<LukaszJ> knome: I've been struggling hard to make my webcam work, it uses UVC and is recognized by the driver but Ekiga just ignore it and Skype goes in crash when plugged in :/
<knome> LukaszJ, i have very little experience troubleshooting webcams
<LukaszJ> knome: Sorry if that's an off-topic. I just wish there were more OSS app featuring video streaming.
<knome> LukaszJ, well it'sn not off-topic, i just don't know much about it :)
<knome> -n
<knome> LukaszJ, have you search ubuntuforums.org?
<LukaszJ> knome: What's "-n" ?
<knome> LukaszJ, it'sn -n = it's ;)
<LukaszJ> knome: Yeah, I've been doing different things to make it work, I stiil am, actually. The problem coming up here is that's not a brand new model, not it's popular/widely -used, so pretty little feedback on using it.
<LukaszJ> knome: I'm scanning my Xorg.log now, to see if there are any errors.
<knome> LukaszJ, yeah. i had absolutely no information on my phone and connecting to internet with it with linux.
<LukaszJ> knome: Have you managed at all?
<knome> LukaszJ, yeah, i finally got connected with bluetooth pan
<LukaszJ> knome: Much pain ? ;)
<knome> LukaszJ, the phone was hacked (it runs windows mobile) not to work with non-windows machines with basic dial-up networking
 * LukaszJ loves Linux
<LukaszJ> knome: Who by?
<knome> LukaszJ, yes, before i noted that i won't get DUN working any way and tried pan
<knome> LukaszJ, microsoft.
<knome> LukaszJ, it read on their website
<LukaszJ> knome: Just as I thought
<knome> LukaszJ, that DUN is disabled by default
<LukaszJ> knome: Did you find a workaround?
<knome> LukaszJ, but it worked with windows vista on the first try.
<knome> LukaszJ, yes, bluetooth PAN, which is actually older and better protocol.
<knome> LukaszJ, but that didn't come to my mind at first.
<LukaszJ> knome: What exactly did you want to achieve with it, just plugg it as a storage device?
<knome> LukaszJ, now it works ok apart from the phone disconnecting once in a while
<knome> LukaszJ, use the internet in the phone for my computer
<knome> LukaszJ, atm i still don't have broadband in my new apartment. i'm ircing through that phone now.
<LukaszJ> knome: Connect it through bluetooth to your machine and surf?
<knome> LukaszJ, yes.
<LukaszJ> knome: Hmm, just wonder how much is that service at yours...
<knome> LukaszJ, 10e/month, 384kb/s
<LukaszJ> knome: By "E" you mean Euro?
<LukaszJ> knome: Who's provides you that?
<knome> LukaszJ, yes, euro. saunalahti
<knome> LukaszJ, in finland.
<LukaszJ> knome: I've heard broadbands are pretty cheap in Finland, would you agree?
<knome> LukaszJ, non-mobile broadbands start from about 25e/month (1M/1M)
<knome> LukaszJ, saunalahti has that for 23,90
<knome> LukaszJ, but there is cheaper ones
<LukaszJ> How quick is one for 25 e?
<knome> LukaszJ, 1M/1M
<knome> (M=meg)
<knome> ...abytr
<LukaszJ> The slowest one is 1M than?
<knome> r=e
<knome> LukaszJ, no, they have slower, but i don't know about their prices.
<knome> LukaszJ, maybe something from 10-15 is the cheapest
<LukaszJ> It's not ADSL is it?
<knome> it is.
<knome> 128 or 256kb/s
<knome> i think.
<LukaszJ> knome: BTW, Do you know a quick way to find out what Graphic Driver is Xorg using?
<knome> LukaszJ, reading /etc/X11/xorg.conf is one way
<LukaszJ> knome: My log looks rather fine. What i see is Xorg loading "ati" driver along with "radeon", which is a bit weird.
<knome> !graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<knome> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<LukaszJ> knome: Thanks , i'll have a look.
<knome> LukaszJ, no idea. maybe check your xorg.conf
<knome> LukaszJ, you can also ask #ubuntu, because this is not xubuntu specific issue
<knome> i have to go now.
<knome> see you later.
<LukaszJ> knome: You know that the most recetns xorg confs doesn't show that up. one way is to check the Xorg.0 log, but it will show all the modules it boots up with I'd need the one used currently though.
<LukaszJ> knome: Bye,thanks for chating.
<mchelen> hi, in my Add/Remove applications, everything is blank (it has worked fine in the past)
<WhyTheSound> mchelen: can you try having it update the available packages, next is close and re-open it (it might do the trick), finally is checking either the configs of via another package tool.
<WhyTheSound> In any event, my ubuntu laptop is now offline and put away, so since I'm on my gentoo system right now I won't be of much help.
<chi_> hi boys, i need some help finding something like "system => settings => audio"  you know?  to set what the  system should do with my audio hardware <=> software??? pls help fast...
<jarnos> chi_: There is only Sound in the settings manager.
<jarnos> chi_: and of course a selection of audio mixers.
<chi_> jarnos,  but these audio-mixer and the sound in setting manager seem to do all the same work, right?
<forces> saluton
<jarnos> chi_: no. Sound is just preferences for xfce4-mixer.
<jarnos> chi_: You may be able to launch xfce4-mixer (or any other program) by Volume Control panel item.
<jarnos> chi_: but maybe you did not mean that kind of settings?
<chi_> jarnos, i had skype in kububuntu(8.04) and switched to xubuntu(8.10) (clean install) installing skype is tricky... and i cant get my microphone to skype, BUt i can hear my voice from the microphone ... so somewhere the information is not channeled correctly... (as i see it)
<jarnos> chi_: You can select audio device in Skype options.
<chi_> jarnos, i know, but none of them work, even if i allow skype to handle volume settings...
<chi_> now i try "skype-static-oss"
<jarnos> chi_: Actually I had same problem, but when I tried later again, it worked.
<jarnos> chi_: and I did not have to switch to skype-static.
<chi_> well at least the oss version shows different devices ...
<rocko> Is this bad http://pastebin.ca/raw/1324591
<rocko> I think I am going to go back to debian
<rocko> ubuntu is just way to buggy
<SiDi> bah
<rocko> why is it that I keep on getting the update manager to keep coming up even after it install the updates
<rocko> when I restart it asks to install the same shit
<lc2> bugs?
<lc2> in my ubuntu?
<rocko> yes bugs
<rocko> you do not know what bugs are
<SiDi> lol
<lc2> rocko: i've never heard of anything like that happening
<lc2> the update manager thing, not the bugs in ubuntu thing
<rocko> I see
<rocko> it has happen to me a lot
<rocko> the last time I installed
<rocko> debian has never done that too me
<SiDi> there's something hardcoded in ubuntu to prevent debian users from using it, that's why u get bugs </ironical>
<lc2> rocko: what version of ubuntu?
<rocko> latest version
<rocko> 8.10
<j1mc> rocko: what flavor?  xubuntu i386?  amd64?  ppc?
<rocko> xubuntu i386
<rocko> I though they stopped making ppc
<knome> ppc is not officially supported
<j1mc> it's still a port - not supported
<knome> hi j1mc :)
<rocko> I se
<lc2> did i hear an echo?
<rocko> well for ppc I use debian
<rocko> most of the stuff I have to compile
<rocko> of the applications that I wanted to use
<rocko> and desktop environments
<rocko> they where lightweight desktop environments so it was easy to compile since it does not have many dependencies
<rocko> I have one laptop that is x86, another laptop that is ppc and an old imac g3 that is also ppc
<rocko> thinking about upgrading my old mac g3
<rocko> to a 1ghz processor
<rocko> getting rid of the crt screen
<rocko> takes to much power
<j1mc> rocko: your xubuntu install - is it a vanilla install
<rocko> what do you mean by that ?
<rocko> like a fresh install ?
<rocko> no it is not a fresh install
<j1mc> kinda . . . like have you compiled a lot of your own stuff?
<rocko> I did not install it so long ago
<j1mc> ok
<rocko> but I have install a lot of stuff though
<j1mc> sure
<rocko> yes I have compile stuff but I did it in a fashion that should not cause problems
<j1mc> well, feel free to report what you are experiencing as a bug
<rocko> I did it the debian way
<j1mc> understood
<rocko> through apt-get
<rocko> apt-get build-dep nameofpackage then apt-get -b source nameofpackage
<rocko> dpkg -i nameofpackage.deb
<rocko> I had to do that to zsnes
<rocko> because it would crash on startup
<j1mc> please report what you are experiencing as a bug, and bug triagers could take it from there
<rocko> right after I compiled it zsnes worked :D
<rocko> how do I know that it is really a bug j1mc ?
<lc2> rocko: if it doesn't work, then it's a bug
<lc2> by definition
<rocko> what other information should I give besides the output of the application ? for bug reporting ?
<lc2> rocko: you are talking about the update manager, yeah?
<rocko> I would assume the arch I am using version of xubuntu ...etc
<rocko> yes
<lc2> rocko: yeah the arch, the FS you're using, partitions, etc etc
<rocko> fs = filesystem
<lc2> yessir, sorry
<rocko> I am using the normal filesystem
<rocko> ext3
<lc2> rocko: details of your filesystem layout might be useful
<LukaszJ> Hey there
<lc2> hi LukaszJ
<lc2> rocko: as in, what partitions you have mounted where, etc
<rocko> I do the partitioning manually because I have had not a really good experience with the auto partitioner
<lc2> rocko: ah
<LukaszJ> I'm looking for any equivalnet package to "gnome-media" on xubuntu, need to check "gstreamer-properties"
<lc2> LukaszJ: use gnome-media
<lc2> i doubt there's an equivalent package that is not gnome-media
<LukaszJ> lc2: Won't it grab a whole bunch of useless libraries to my OS?
<SiDi> you can use xfmedia for reading vids... but well, totem's better imho
<lc2> LukaszJ: yes, but you more than likely have most of those installed anyway
<chi_> if i uncheck the MICROPHONE BOX in the XFCE-MIXER i lose all the sound? ?? ?
<LukaszJ> lc2: Well, no risk of any "infection" then ;) ?
<lc2> LukaszJ: no
<LukaszJ> lc2: Great, thanks.
<lc2> chi_: lol wut?
<lc2> chi_: try using a different mixer, imo the xfce mixer is made of fail
<LukaszJ> lc2: You're right, it's pretty small.
<lc2> chi_: also, go to a terminal and try alsamixer
<chi_> lc2,  well can i completely disable the xfce mixer?
<lc2> chi_: yes, by not using it
<lc2> chi_: there is no "xfce mixer" running in the background, if you're not using it then it's not doing anything, just like any other program
<lc2> chi_: since the time a week and a bit ago that i spent hours trying to debug sound not working and found out that it was because the xfce mixer had no "mute" indication, i stopped using it altogether
<chi_> well there is a process called xfce-mixer... i killed it... let me see whats going on here... need some seconds
<lc2> chi_: oh, that might just be the volume control applet, which isn't the same thing
<chi_> yeah, i dont get the difference at all, because WELL its like magic ... the volume controls can enable sound-card properties... so its hard to find a difference in audio-control-panal and volume-control-panel
<lc2> well right click on your volume control applet, go to properties, change "When clicked" to something that is not made of fail
<lc2> i use kmix, as great as my distaste for KDE is
<chi_> ubuntu 8.10 should run with pulse i read... but if i killall pulseaudio i still have sound (?)  and aptitude indicated that there is no such thing as pulseaudio installed .... thats a hell of confusion
<lc2> chi_: haha wut
<chi_> lc2,  i removed that icon for volume control, just to be sure...
<lc2> chi_: interesting
<lc2> when i sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<lc2> it says it isn't installed here, either
<lc2> so maybe xubuntu doesn't use pulseaudio
 * lc2 shrugdances
<chi_> yeah maybe xubuntu is not useing pulse for better performance?
<lc2> chi_: yeah it might just use alsa directly
<lc2> ps aux | grep pulse
<lc2> shows nothing
<lc2> i always just assumed that xubuntu used pulseaudio
<lc2> but apparently not
<lc2> the moar you know!1
<lc2> brb gotta take my dog's food off the heat
<lc2> (i cook for my dog ;/)
<chi_> hf
<SiDi> lc2: don't you wanna cook for me instead ? :( i'm hungry :(
<lc2> SiDi: hey you can have some of my dog's meat if you like
<SiDi> rawr
<lc2> as in, the meat i cook for my dog, not meat from my dog, yknow ;/
<SiDi> i wouldn't eat dog honnestly :P
<SiDi> What did you cook for your doggies ?
<lc2> i cook a kilo of meat for him every day
<rocko> lc2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011078
<lc2> he doesn't like normal dog food
<rocko> I just made me some breakfest this morning it was good :D
<rocko> bacon and french toast
<lc2> rocko: mm bacon
<rocko> should I file bugs that I fixed ? lc2
<rocko> like with zsnes ?
<rocko> cause I did a recompile and it works now
<rocko> before it would crash on startup
<lc2> rocko: did you fix it by patching the code?
<SiDi> what is french toast ? Oo
<lc2> SiDi: bread that surrenders and cooks itself when you try to put it into the toaster
<lc2> sorry, couldn't resist
<rocko> lc2 no lc2
<rocko> I just did a recompile and it work after that
<lc2> rocko: hm
<rocko> I did it the debian way with getting the source from apt-get and using dpkg to install the package
<SiDi> i wikipedia'd. in fact i'm french, so we don't called it "french" toast, so i was wondering what it was ;P
<lc2> SiDi: haha sorry!
<rocko> you are SiDi
<rocko> well bonjour
<lc2> rocko: well if you installed a ubuntu package which didn't work, and compiling it yourself worked, then yes, you should submit a bug, detailing your GCC version, your processor, etc etc
<SiDi> bonjour to u too :)
<rocko> ok lc2
<lc2> so does anyone know how i can get the smell of EP90 from my clothes?
<lc2> i accidentally washed my clothes with a cloth that had been soaked with EP90, and now everything from that wash smells of EP90
<lc2> (transmission fluid)
<lc2> (not exactly xubuntu related, but nobody else has any ideas)
<SiDi> hm, i assume javel would remove the smell (but also the colors of the clothes incidentally)
<SiDi> try marseille soap :P if you can find some !
<SiDi> or ask the dog to pee on it.. won't smell EP90 anymore, promised
<lc2> haha.
<lc2> never heard of javel?
<lc2> i'll look it up
<rocko> why do they call it french toast any ways ?
<rocko> SiDi we also call fries
<SiDi> lc2 dont
<rocko> french fries
<SiDi> lc2: it REALLY removes the colours
<lc2> haha oh
<SiDi> rocko: no idea, actually fries are massively eaten by belgians, not french
<SiDi> french toasts, i eat those like once per 3/4 months
<lc2> well i'd rather have clothes without colours than clothes that smell of EP90
<SiDi> that's the same as french breakfasts and frog legs, noone eats that actually :d
<SiDi> lc2: just wash it several times, put it in water with some soap, dunno :p
<SiDi> it wont stay forever
<SiDi> colours don't come back tho :D
<rocko> SiDi http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_fried_potatoes
<lc2> i've washed the same load twice
<lc2> twice, since i got the EP90 smell :/
<rocko> would this cause any thing bad to happen I enter it in by accident "grep http* mozilla.txt | rm http*"
<SiDi> i don't know about regexp
<lc2> rocko: it'll do pretty much nothing
<rocko> ok cool
<lc2> unless you have files matching "http*" in your current working directory
<lc2> rocko: what are you trying to do?
<rocko> well I already found out what I happened to do but I want to refine it
<rocko> well ok here it goes
<rocko> "grep -v '^\http'" oldfile.txt > newfile.txt removes the http that I want to not show up in the new text file lc2
<rocko> but how do I had more to that list ?
<rocko> i tried the -e option and no go
<lc2> what do you want to add to that list?
<rocko> other names that I want removed
<lc2> oh, well, you just set up a pipeline
<lc2> so
<rocko> |
<rocko> go on
<lc2> grep -v http oldfile.txt | grep -v childpornography | grep -v whatever > newfile.txt
<lc2> or whatever
<rocko> so ok
<rocko> I new how to do that
<rocko> but I wanted to avoid that
<rocko> because that is a lot of typing
<rocko> even though with autocompletion
<lc2> haha, well, deal with it
<lc2> sorry
<rocko> ok
<rocko> I am also a basic bash scripter
<rocko> I am going to be making a bash script that makes printable files even more printable
<lc2> i'm pretty good at bash scripting
<rocko> o you are
<lc2> yessir
<rocko> ok
<SiDi> i really fear there'll be no new artwork for 9.04
<rocko> by getting rid of http urls that are not needed
<rocko> why do you say that SiDi ?
<SiDi> on wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Jaunty there's almost nothing
<rocko> lc2 I have a question with bash scripting
<SiDi> 2 almost decent wallpapers, a recoded dust, and voila
<rocko> how do you let wget know that you want to use the url next the the script you run ?
<lc2> SiDi: i know a couple of people who are great with that kind of thign
<lc2> thing*
<lc2> rocko: be more specific
<rocko> for example like you have a script that has the wget options and some other stuff after that how do you let it to know to use the url after this like so ./script.sh url ?
<lc2> rocko: $1
<SiDi> lc2: what theme are you using ?
<lc2> so you go ./script.sh http://www.jailbaitsite.com/15yo.jpg
<lc2> and your script would be like
<lc2> #!/bin/sh
<lc2> wget $1
<lc2> SiDi: uhh let me check
<rocko> ok thanks lc2
<rocko> I wish people where more friendly to newbies
<rocko> I asked in bash and no one answered my question
<SiDi>  I wish i wasn't a newbie ;)
<lc2> SiDi: industrial, apparently
<rocko> well I am so of a newbie with bash scripting
<rocko> but not with compiling stuff
<stale> When I try to shutdown from the quit menu I just get to the GDM. how do I fix this?
<rocko> yeah I was getting that too
<rocko> but it stopped for some reason
<lc2> mm.
<rocko> it was with lxde
<rocko> though not xfce
<lc2> http://i42.tinypic.com/2e1var7.jpg
<lc2> my desktop just now
<lc2> 28pt fonts ftw
<rocko> irssi is bad ass :D
<lc2> yes it is
<rocko> you use screen lc2 ?
<lc2> rocko: nope
<lc2> no need
<lc2> irssi is the only terminal application i use
<rocko> mp3blaster is pretty cool too
<rocko> irssi mp3blaster rtorrent are pretty cool applications
<SiDi> i gotta use a webchat T_T
<rocko> thanks lc2 now I can make my printable script :D
<SiDi> i'm so missing xchat & irssi
<rocko> how so SiDi ?
<rocko> you can use them on winblows too
<rocko> and any *nix like os
<SiDi> i'm on a proxified network
<SiDi> and my server doesnt have teh internet anymore so no more ssh+irssi
<rocko> what do you mean?
<lc2> stale: i don't know your problem, but you can work around it by sudo poweroff
<SiDi> http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/2174/capture2xj2.png here's my desktop
<rocko> why is that SiDi
<stale> lc2, yeah i'll do that. thanks
<lc2> SiDi: nice theme you got going on
<SiDi> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Elegant+Brit+Firefox+theme+(WIP)?content=98656
<SiDi> rocko: because i live at university :(
<lc2> stale: i'd be interested to know anything you've changed to make that happen, though
<SiDi> that's also why i can't cook
<rocko> is this bad grep http* mozilla.txt | rm http*
<lc2> i'm mostly concerned about speed with the themes i use, i have a 1.4ghz athlon with 384mb ram :/
<rocko> whoops
<rocko> wrong paste
<lc2> rocko: it still is :P
<rocko> sorry
<SiDi> bleh the url of the firefox theme failed
<SiDi> i still has a shitload of work on it, it really sucks by now, but i'm just lost with FF theming
<rocko> did wrong paste
<lc2> forgiven
<stale> lc2, nah it's been like this since i had a clean install. a friend of mine with same laptop (asus eee 1000h) has the same problem
<lc2> SiDi: i don't theme firefox, i like it just how it is
<lc2> stale: very interesting
<SiDi> lc2: it looked poor with this theme so i thought about a few changes ;P
<lc2> stale: are you logged in as an administrator user?
<rocko> sakura kicks ass :D
<lc2> i.e. does your user have adminstrative privileges?
<stale> lc2, nope, just a sudo user
<rocko> it is really easy to compile too
<lc2> stale: yeah that's what i meant
<rocko> I might make a package for it in ubuntu
<rocko> sakura is a light weight terminal
<rocko> really light weight
<lc2> stale: users who can't grab root privileges, might have issues shutting down, since the kernel sees shutting down as a privileged operation
<lc2> (unix heritage kicking in)
<rocko> has only two dependencies
<lc2> rocko: i use rxvt
<SiDi> rocko: it can be a bad thing, if the deps are kubuntu-desktop + openoffice-core
<stale> lc2, makes sence. you know how to fix it?
<rocko> no
<lc2> mostly because that's what i've been using since 2001 ;P
<rocko> it is desktop independent
<rocko> I like to use light weight applications that are desktop independent
<SiDi> i like to use fat apps =) i use gnome-terminal under xubuntu
<rocko> I see
<rocko> why
<rocko> it slow
<lc2> stale: what's your username on your system?
<rocko> stale to shutdown from terminal do
<rocko> sudo shutdown -h now
<forces> saluton
<rocko> saluton forces
<rocko> kiel vi fartas?
<stale> lc2, stale
<lc2> stale: grep stale /etc/group
<lc2> do that for me
<forces> rocko, o7
<rocko> huh?
<lc2> rocko: type that
<rocko> what is what o7 means lc2 ?
<rocko> type that?
<stale> adm:x:4:stale
<stale> dialout:x:20:stale
<stale> cdrom:x:24:stale
<stale> plugdev:x:46:stale
<stale> lpadmin:x:112:stale
<stale> admin:x:120:stale
<stale> stale:x:1000:
<stale> sambashare:x:122:stale
<lc2> okay
<rocko> stale you should use a pastebin
<rocko> please
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lc2> at a terminal
<lc2> sudo chmod 775 /sbin/reboot
<lc2> sudo chmod 775 /sbin/shutdown
<rocko> forces cxu vi parolas la esperantan lingvon?
<lc2> sudo chown root:stale /sbin/reboot
<lc2> sudo chown root:stale /sbin/shutdown
<lc2> and for good measure..
<lc2> sudo chmod 775 /sbin/init
<lc2> sudo chown root:stale /sbin/init
<forces> :O??? saluton?
<forces> xD
<lc2> tell me what happens
<stale> ok, done it. should I try to shutdown now?
<lc2> yeah give it a shot
<stale> ok. thanks for your help :)
<lc2> well, either i just hosed his system or it takes him this long to reboot, lol ;/
<SiDi> :p
<SiDi> Omg i got 830 MB used atm
<lc2> SiDi: mm?
<SiDi> RAM
<SiDi> 830 MB Ram.
<SiDi> I don't have swap tho
<lc2> Mem:    385528k total,   380172k used,     5356k free,     2224k buffers
<lc2> Swap:   875500k total,   427132k used,   448368k free,    65856k cached
<SiDi> :)
<SiDi> 4GB ram here
<lc2> 384mb ram here ;/
<SiDi> ;)
<SiDi> thats the upside of vista
<SiDi> now all pcs have 4gb ram
<SiDi> people buyin vista get pwnt cause they get 32bit versions and play €100 for an os that doesnt recognise their hardware. and i get 4gb and can forget about swap :D
<SiDi> thus i got much less rw access on my HDD
<rocko> lc2 what gives
<rocko> it is still giving me the same problem
<rocko> trying ot install what has already been installed
<lc2> mmm :/
<rocko> I know it was successful
<rocko> because when I do sudo apt-get update it would install those updates if it was not
<rocko> I do "sudo apt-get update" sudo apt-get -f install sudo apt-get autoremove sudo apt-get check
<rocko> and nothing seems to work :(
<rocko> I do sudo apt-get clean a lot do you think it might have to do with something like tha t
<rocko> I tried reconfiguring update-manager and synaptic with dpkg and still no go
<rocko> it still gives me the same crap
<SiDi> sudo apt-get upgrade
<SiDi> update updates the list of updates, upgrade installs them
<rocko> are you sure SiDi
<SiDi> i am
<SiDi> i install all my apps via command line
<rocko> when I would do update in the past it would install the updates
<SiDi> if you spam apt-get update then you just refresh the list of packages in the cache :)
<rocko> upgrade installs the next version of the distro
<SiDi> your memory betrayed you
<SiDi> we use dist-upgrade for dist-upgrades ;P
<rocko> I see
<SiDi> maybe its not the same in debian/ubuntu but still, i always had to use upgrade for upgrading
<rocko> I see thanks
<rocko> I forgot
<SiDi> its upgrade in debian too ;)
<rocko> yeah
<SiDi> finally there wasnt any bug hehe
<rocko> well yes
<rocko> there was
<rocko> update-manager would not allow me to do updates
<rocko> but apt-get is
<rocko> probably has to do with something with maybe switching desktop environments
<rocko> I am using xfce now
<rocko> lxde does not seem to install updates automatically
<rocko> well I hope I have not been owned
<rocko> because of not updating for all most a week so far
<rocko> I am not a bug report type person
<SiDi> hm btw do you have some launchpad PPA in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<slow-motion> hi
<rocko> why do you ask SiDi ?
<SiDi> on lxde you need to add "update-notifier"
<rocko> o i see
<SiDi> because recently they changed something in their GPG keys stuff and it just fails all time for me since then
<SiDi> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi SiDi
<SiDi> i need to get a true internet connection time to get the GPG keys so that it doesnt bug me each time i wanna update
<rocko> I do not have any launchpad in sources as far as I know
<SiDi> ok nvm then :)
<SiDi> well i'm leaving, high time to eat
<rocko> see you later SiDi
<SiDi> finishing my tetris party before tho
<rocko> have a very good french DAY?
<SiDi> rarely been so far xD
<rocko> in FRANCE
<SiDi> well, days aint good in france atm ;)
<rocko> french accents are HOT :D
<rocko> women french accents :D
<rocko> how so SiDi ?
<rocko> what happened ?
<rocko> well you could tell me after you eat
<SiDi> happened that french people dont use their brains
<rocko> I see
<rocko> with politics ?
<SiDi> we have a silly fascist gov, and everyone doing nonsense and letting crappy stuff be setup
<SiDi> oh yes
<rocko> economics
<SiDi> and weather is bad, too :(
<rocko> not good
<SiDi> economics, its been since the 70's
<rocko> weather is good here
<SiDi> well im living in the very little part of france in which its meant to ALWAYS be good
<rocko> economics has been good since the 70's ?
<SiDi> and we've had rain & clouds for a good month
<SiDi> has been bad *
<rocko> I see
<rocko> do you live in the 70's
<SiDi> france's economy is completely dead. and we're losing 200 billions / year to the pocket of aristocracy
<rocko> or did you just learn that in history class?
<SiDi> i didnt learn that at school ;)
<SiDi> just watching the economical stats
<rocko> to the elite you are losing money what else elites have been doing that through history
<rocko> *throughout history
<rocko> power corrupts people usually
<rocko> seems to be human nature almost
<SiDi> not much ;)
<SiDi> well, if there had to be elites, i'd higly appreciate if they werent hereditary
<lc2> heriditary powers don't do that much damage
<SiDi> well i'm leavin for real now
<SiDi> hungry sidi
<rocko> ok see you later
<SiDi> hereditary governance of the industry, economy, political life, lc2 :)
<rocko> lc2 configuring network failed do you know what the problem might be ?
<rocko> I have my network configured manually
<lc2> it depends on what the error was
<lc2> why are you configuring it manually?
<rocko> it fails on bootup
<rocko> because
<rocko> dchp is unsafe
<rocko> also I use
<rocko> different dns servers
<rocko> than isps
<lc2> mmm what?
<rocko> what is the what
<lc2> the dhcp being unsafe thing
<rocko> well any one can connect then
<rocko> from wifi
<rocko> too
<rocko> I use 802.x security
<lc2> ah
<lc2> idk
<rocko> 802.1x
<lc2> gtg
<rocko> help
<rocko> on boot up it hangs at mta
<Mood> is wine running on a 1.2 GHz Pentium 3 w/ xubuntu going to run as slow as molasses?
<rocko> I have 1.2 ghz
<rocko> whoops I mean 1.6 ghz
<Mood> you have wine running?
<rocko> and it is not slow
<Mood> does it run in a bordered window?
<rocko> you can have it in both
<Mood> no need to reboot?
<rocko> either bordered window or in its own window
<rocko> no
<Mood> does it have lots of daemon dependencies that would be a pain in the butt to uninstall if i'm not satisfied?
<thomashartman1> If I drag a file into a directory on my desktop, looks like a copy gets created but the original is still on my desktop. how do I drag-n-drop?
<domenic> hey, im trying to ae a shutfown script, what is the shutdown command
<knome> domenic, shutdown -h now
<domenic> it dosent work in my script
<knome> you need sudo
<knome> i think.
<domenic> as it requires sudo
<domenic> yeah but how can i do thet becuz i then need to input my pswd
<domenic> and i dnt realluy want it to ask for root pswd to shutdown...
<knome> it is not *root* password, it's your password.
<knome> http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/315/how-to-shutdown-and-reboot-without-sudo-password/
<domenic> yeah i know but you know what i neant
<knome> see the link. that should help you.
<domenic> thanks
<wips> I'm trying to make a keyboard shortcut to open the xfce terminal, but it's asking for a command. Can anyone help me?
<knome> xfce4-terminal
<wips> Thank you
<knome> ...is the command
<knome> np
<wips> And one more thing.. In ubuntu there's another terminal, it has white background. Can I somehow install it in xubuntu?
<wips> I know I can change the background in the xfce4-terminal, but it doesnt fit with the colorschemes in vim then I think
<knome> gnome-terminal?
<wips> ok :)
<knome> that is the default for gnome.
<knome> but it's relatively heavy.
<wips> so I should stick with the xfce one?
<knome> yes.
<knome> i'm not telling you not to use gnome-terminal, i just told that you are aware of that :)
<wips> Ohwell, I was wrong about changing the background in the xfce terminal anyway
<knome> ;)
<knome> i have heavily modified colors anyway
<knome> http://emonk.fi/tiedostot/kuvat/irssi-brownish.png
<knome> http://emonk.fi/tiedostot/kuvat/htop-brownish.png
<domenic> i cant get
<domenic> sudo visudo to work
<domenic> it wont let me type
<AlexPersimmon> hihi how do I set hotkeys to change kb layout with new xorg.conf
<knome> domenic, try sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<knome> AlexPersimmon, see http://ubuntu.sabza.org/2006/10/13/xubuntu-easily-switch-keyboard-layout/
<domenic> thanks heaps guys
<AlexPersimmon> thanks, and why http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-xkb-plugin shows that there is an option for hotkey and in my applet there is not?
<knome> AlexPersimmon, maybe you have an outdated version (vs. the one described in the website)?
<AlexPersimmon> I`m on intrepid, doubt that any distro has a later version of xfce in its repos...
<knome> AlexPersimmon, we actually have 4.6 rc1 in jaunty repos ;)
<slow-motion> n8
<AlexPersimmon> jaunty is unstable?
<knome> AlexPersimmon, yes. i'm asking an xfce developer for this.
<knome> but it looks like the paanel plugin is the same, so it should be available in 4.4 if it's in 4.6
<AlexPersimmon> for this - for layout changer? thank you very much, it`s long overdue!
<knome> yep.
<AlexPersimmon> ok I`ve done as instructed, how do I launch the script without rebooting?
<knome> AlexPersimmon, run 'fixkeyboard' in terminal.
<knome> AlexPersimmon, the hotkey is there at least in 4.6RC1. the developer didn't know about 4.4
<AlexPersimmon> alex@1525:~$ fixkeyboard
<AlexPersimmon> bash: /usr/bin/fixkeyboard: Permission denied
<AlexPersimmon> alex@1525:~$ sudo fixkeyboard
<AlexPersimmon> sudo: fixkeyboard: command not found
<AlexPersimmon> alex@1525:~$
<AlexPersimmon> ouch sorry if copypaste isnt allowed
<knome> AlexPersimmon, chmod +x /usr/bin/fixkeyboard
<AlexPersimmon> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<AlexPersimmon> thanx :D
<knome> np.
<AlexPersimmon> would it work with reboot and without permission change?
<knome> actually i doubt so. the file needs to be runable.
<AlexPersimmon> jeez such a relief, it was so much pain! will 4.6 be in intrepid?
<knome> i think it will be backported yes, but we are working to get it by default to jaunty.
<AlexPersimmon> and jaunty is indeed unstable? I thought ubuntu pushes the current version and fixes it on the fly so there is no unstable, is it that bad?
<TheSheep> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<knome> AlexPersimmon, that is partly true. many things are fixed in intrepid, which is current. but lot of work is done with jaunty, which will be released in april. many of those things won't be intrepid at least at the same time as jaunty.
<knome> dang! is the ubuntu wiki down?
<knome> or is it just slower than usual
<knome> (how can that be?)
<AlexPersimmon> after the forum being down for like a week, I wouldnt be surprised
<knome> AlexPersimmon, see http://xubuntu.org/contribute and have a look if there is anything you are interested in. and feel free to hang out at #xubuntu and help out people if you know how to. :)
<AlexPersimmon> and now debian testing is at the same xfce as intrepid, that sad, If only those debianistas would bitch about the firefox...
<AlexPersimmon> well I wish I could, but I`m long past my hacker days so I barely remember even basic commands
<knome> i'm impressed by midori getting 100/100 from acid3 browser test and definitely am waiting for something > 0.2
<AlexPersimmon> so I concentrate on recruiting new users
<TheSheep> most help is very basic
<knome> yeah. and any help, even a tiny tiny bit, is really welcome
<knome> and off other peoples shoulders
<AlexPersimmon> *starting to think of himself as a weight on some1s shoulders* well I guess I gotta go sleep now so I get a grad degree in economics and then help with donations, you know, comparative advantage and all that stuff...thanks again, cu
<InvaderZim> all: running xubuntu 8.10.  it's been working great, and I'm pleased.  It's my first experience with Linux and I'm in love.  but today I realized that my music player(Listen) isn't working right.  what do I do to make it so?
<InvaderZim> all: Listen won't change views or play music
<TheSheep> liek it's frozen?
<TheSheep> like*
<InvaderZim> TheSheep: yeah.
<TheSheep> what happens if you run it from terminal? any messages?
<InvaderZim> TheSheep: hmm, I wonder.  hold on
<InvaderZim> Error grabbing keys 171 thru 174 and 209
<InvaderZim> location: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.5/libxpcom.so
<InvaderZim> before 3
<TheSheep> that's just hotkeys, they are optional
<InvaderZim> TheSheep: I also have a blank window open in my second workspace thingee which is supposedly Listen running
<InvaderZim> well. it's stuck then, it won't do anything or let me manipulate it
<InvaderZim> I can't close this blank window
<TheSheep> go to system->system monitor, find it in the list and kill
<TheSheep> just like on windows :)
<InvaderZim> otay
<InvaderZim> well, i killed it in the system monitor, but the window continues to sit there...mocking me...
<InvaderZim> maybe i should finally junk this thing and buy an xbox
<InvaderZim> put xubuntu on that
<TheSheep> depends on what you want to do with it
<TheSheep> press alt+ctrl+esc and click on the window
<InvaderZim> listen to music, watch movies, learn more about linux
<TheSheep> I think it's easier on a pc
<InvaderZim> awesome
<InvaderZim> !
<InvaderZim> that worked!
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> make sure there are no leftovers in the system monitor
<InvaderZim> i wonder i i start listen upagain, if it will gimme the same prob
<InvaderZim> leftovers? lemme chek
<InvaderZim> /usr/lib/listen....would that be something i should kill too?
<TheSheep> yes
<InvaderZim> by the way, before i forget to...thank you so much thesheep
<TheSheep> no problem :)
<TheSheep> I think getting to see why listen hung is a little bit more complicated
<Odd-rationale> I thought that Listen was a bit more buggy than Rhythmbox. although, it is probably a lot lighter...
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: not taht light if you count all the daemons it brings up
<Odd-rationale> so it is not much lighter than Rhythmbox?
<TheSheep> I never measured
<TheSheep> seems as slow and clunky :)
<Odd-rationale> yeah, it kinda did...
<Odd-rationale> i'm a moc fan anyways. :P
<TheSheep> moc?
<Odd-rationale> Music On Console
<InvaderZim> it's opening ok, but still looks funny, not like it did originally
<TheSheep> InvaderZim: try deleting the .listen directory from your home directory
<TheSheep> InvaderZim: it's hidden, so you have to press ctrl+h first
<InvaderZim> um, ok, how do i do that?  with terminal?
<TheSheep> of ocurse, do it while LIsten is *not* running :)
<durt> I prefer MPD and a light front-end
<TheSheep> InvaderZim: well, open your hime directory, press ctrl+h (or select 'show hidden files' fro mtheview menu), then you will see it
<TheSheep> durt: yeah, but mpd tends to hang taking 100% cpu after waking up from suspend
<durt> did not know that, I don't suspend on my desktop
<TheSheep> I'm a great fan of mpd
<durt> I miss xmms
<InvaderZim> otay deleted it
<InvaderZim> nw what?
<TheSheep> InvaderZim: try running listen again
<TheSheep> InvaderZim: all its settings were in there, so now it should start fresh
<InvaderZim> awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<InvaderZim> k, gotta go
#xubuntu 2010-02-01
<`mOOse`> ahhh
<`mOOse`> there's this nifty lil pgm called mountmanager that's a gui for editing fstab
<`mOOse`> fair warning - it doesn't save a backup before it replaces your current fstab, but it does a pretty good job
<`mOOse`> if you're a tard like me anyway
<`mOOse`> also figured out it was something in the SCIM that was messing with my right ALT key
<`mOOse`> not that works again
 * `mOOse` is happy :-)
<xonomi> Does anyone have experience using encrypted disks with Xubuntu?
<xonomi> In Ubuntu, when I connect an encrypted disk, a window appears to ask me for my passphase, but it does not happen in Xubuntu.
<mhall119> mr_pouit, if you could ping me when you're around, I could really use some help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxfce4util/+bug/327926
<pdg1_> hey... I figured out how to share files via SMB on Xubuntu. but is there some kind of smb client or does Thunar allow you to send files through SMB?
<robert__> i wonder what lucid will look like
<becker_11> I have just connected a digi camera to my xubuntu how can I find it's file system from the commandline
<becker_11> I guess what I'm asking is how can I find unmounted filesystems that don't appear in my fstab file??
<Balsaq> yellow T
<psycho_oreos> becker_11, sudo fdisk -l
<psycho_oreos> usually its mounted into /media directory if theres HAL and I think automountd in place
<_Techie_> Balsaq, i recustomised my desktop interface... you might like it
<Balsaq> cool lets see
<_Techie_> uploading pic now
<_Techie_> its not ubuntu or linux
<_Techie_> but its nice though
<Balsaq> i'm ttolin around with a new lapper as we speak
<_Techie_> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t212/xperiment62/desktop_techie.jpg
<_Techie_> ooh, new lappy   very nice
<Balsaq> wow 3d or something
<_Techie_> 3d desktop on right screen
<Balsaq> is that one of those 3d plasma desktops?
<_Techie_> nah
<_Techie_> its bumptop
<Balsaq> thats really wild
<Balsaq> compiz or something?
<_Techie_> quite awhile back i was in the private beta
<_Techie_> http://bumptop.com/
<_Techie_> not sure if theres a linux version though
<pops_> Hi, all. Got a problem with a fresh install of Xubuntu 9.10, followed by applying all updates. Had to shut down after a power sag triggered my UPS. When I rebooted, I'd lost all visible signs of XFCE other than the wallpaper. No menu bar or property bar. Vsm
<Balsaq> got a i5 with 4gigs of ram and 32 hd
<pops_> Vsm
<Balsaq> 320 hd
<pops_> Can't seem to find any information on how to restore the two bars. I'm able to run apps using Alt+F2. Any enlightened assistance appreciated.
<_Techie_> !panel
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<_Techie_> man i love ubottu
<Balsaq> he/she is cool
<_Techie_> it has no gender, it is a god
<pops_> Thanks much ubottu. That did the trick. I've bookmarked the page you linked. Looking forward to learning the ins and outs of XFCE.
<psycho_oreos> !bot | ubottu
<ubottu> psycho_oreos: Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Balsaq> that is the 2nd person who had that problem lateley
<_Techie_> it happens all the time
<_Techie_> ive stopped counting
<Balsaq> i know
<Balsaq> i thought with open source stuff like that got fixed quick?
<psycho_oreos> be thankful there's infobots for that matter, they save a hell lot of repetitive tasks or huge bookmarks, etc :)
<_Techie_> well its not actually a problem in xfce or anything
<_Techie_> its not constant and only happens to the occasional user for no apparant reason
<Balsaq> i suppose my day is coming...been lucky...904 has been perfect for me.
<psycho_oreos> ditto
<_Techie_> 9.04 is perfect
<_Techie_> extremely reliable
<_Techie_> easy to manage
<psycho_oreos> I hope the LTS version will do the same as it did for 9.04
<_Techie_> 9.10 on the other hand is very buggy due to the fact that they tried to cram alot of unneeded stuff in
<Balsaq> i hope someone can help me do a dual HD install on this new lapper cause i just don't get it....and i wont run 7 on the net
<Balsaq> all my buntu stuff is normally alone on a hd...but on this new one i want to leace 7 on it...just not for the internet
<_Techie_> why not for the internet?
<psycho_oreos> distrust ;)
<_Techie_> lol
<Balsaq> just have no faith in explorer or windows on the net...except for my xp pro
<_Techie_> firefox =)
<Balsaq> i know but it still runs under explorer
<`mOOse`> lame
<`mOOse`> what - you got fbi filez or something?
<_Techie_> also 7 has been proven to be extremely reliable when it comes to safe internet connectivity
<Balsaq> it has?
<_Techie_> yeah
<_Techie_> installed a virus checker on my mates pc
<_Techie_> he woulda been runnign 7 for over 3 months easy
<Balsaq> hmmm
<_Techie_> no viruses, clean as a whistle
<Balsaq> well i have been able to keep my xp pro clean..but then again i run 3 protective programs on it
<Balsaq> my xubuntu has zero programs and is clean as it was when it was new
<`mOOse`> um
<_Techie_> with 7 just run AVG scane it every few months
<`mOOse`> xp was a rats nest of infection
<`mOOse`> 7 is worlds better
<Balsaq> i just uninstalled the norton trial
<`mOOse`> norton?
<Balsaq> havent even let it on the net yet
<_Techie_> you let norton near your pc
<`mOOse`> and you're worried about viri?
<Balsaq> it was in there as freeware
<`mOOse`> omg
<Balsaq> it came with it
<_Techie_> if norton was  installed, i suggest you incenerate the machine now
<Balsaq> is gone now
<_Techie_> you might also want to give your hands a good wash
<Balsaq> and i havent let it on the internet yet...which is why i am about to put xubuntu on it as a dual boot
<_Techie_> do you have the win7 dvd's?
<Balsaq> i had to make all my own recovery disks
<_Techie_> cool
<Balsaq> and yes i did it
<Balsaq> why deos everyone hate norton?
<_Techie_> as long as your able to recover 7 if the *buntu installer fucks up
<_Techie_> norton is a virus in itself
<Balsaq> the trial thing wa torturing me
<_Techie_> it will end up hijacking your system
<Balsaq> so iwhacked it
<Balsaq> i ams tiing here now tweaking all the junk now
<Balsaq> has a tons of garbadge ware on it
<_Techie_> lol, to be expected
<Balsaq> think i killed it all
<`mOOse`> norton has a long history of fucking plenty of machines up
<`mOOse`> it's legion
<Balsaq> yup
<Balsaq> i hear it all the time'
<`mOOse`> so why did you ask then
<`mOOse`> it's a pos
<Balsaq> i am gooing for either avg, avira or avast
<_Techie_> `mOOse`, in the end, the machine isnt yours... its norton's your just using it
<`mOOse`> avg used to viable, until rev 8
<`mOOse`> forget it now
<`mOOse`> avast is good but keep up with the updates on the torrents
<Balsaq> i have avast on this computer
<_Techie_> AVG is still ery viable as a free virus checker
<Balsaq> it updates itself
<`mOOse`> avg is now huge bloatware
<`mOOse`> which is why I recommend against it
<Balsaq> no sht?
<`mOOse`> no shit
<Balsaq> wow
<`mOOse`> used to be the one to use
<Balsaq> used to everyones fav
<`mOOse`> yep
<`mOOse`> no longer
<`mOOse`> avast or avira
<`mOOse`> I use avast
<Balsaq> again..this is why i want xubuntu on here...use it for the internet
<Balsaq> can you imagine xubuntu on a dual caore i5 with 4g ram?
<_Techie_> even better, can you imagine DSL
<Balsaq> i have puppy disk....but i like xub
<Balsaq> even ubu would run fast on this
<_Techie_> i was trying xUbuntu on my xbox but it didnt work =(
<_Techie_> and i do believe my Sata - Pata converter has died on me
<Balsaq> ouch
<_Techie_> oh well
<psycho_oreos> they usually don't last long, don't ask me why
<_Techie_> ordered another one for $5 NZD
<Balsaq> gives you a valid reason to buy more....
<psycho_oreos> heh
<_Techie_> yay ebay
<_Techie_> 5 New Zealand dollars = 3.5055 U.S. dollars
<_Techie_> thats including postage from hong kong
<Balsaq> hmmm, now how do i go on the net to install avast when i have no norton?
<_Techie_> grab another pc
<_Techie_> and a USB stick
<Balsaq> ohhh i do have one
<Balsaq> but cant i just go to a secure site and gamble?
<_Techie_> go ahead
<_Techie_> you wont get a virus
<Balsaq> would you?
<_Techie_> i run xp
<Balsaq> i did it like that on the xp computer
<_Techie_> i got balls of steel
<Balsaq> i got back ups!
<_Techie_> i dont
<Balsaq> even made a repair dvd
<Balsaq> and a driver dvd
<Balsaq> well i guess its time... i tweaked herwith all of my knowledge...which aint a lot
<_Techie_> if you really wanna have some fun with that lappy bal, start a honeypot
<Balsaq> hey i know how to install FF without being under the guise of explorer...thru command promt!
<Balsaq> just not in the mood...just got outta work
<Balsaq> just tell me ie8 is secure....even if its a lie
<_Techie_> its actually pretty secure, not fully stable... but secure
<Balsaq> is it as secure as FF...i checked all the secure boxes i could find
<_Techie_> its as secure as FF on default settings
<Balsaq> default?
<Balsaq> i changed a few of those?
<_Techie_> youll be fine
<Balsaq> like the one...save encrypted..da da da
<_Techie_> honestly doesnt make a difference
<Balsaq> and i made it like private browsing too
<_Techie_> just download avast and firefox
<Balsaq> brb....
<Balsaq> when iget this done i want you to tell me how to ge tthat wild desktop
<Balsaq> brb
<_Techie_> lol
<_Techie_> ive got an older version due to reasons this channel does not support
<_Techie_> but you can just go to their site and download the non pro version for free
<Balsaq> wow wont let me install ff in the command prompt...1st time i ever failed at that? must have something to do wit h7?
<Balsaq> have to do it online i guess
<_Techie_> if you wanna install it via command your gonna have to do so as admin
<Balsaq> well i went ahead to cnet...doing avast now
<Balsaq> maybe ill gice IE one final chance...
<Balsaq> gice=give
<`mOOse`> what are you a masochist?
<Balsaq> this install is like walking thru a minefield....
<`mOOse`> wonder why...you sound like joan rivers
<_Techie_> ima watch POTC3
<_Techie_> ill be on my bed with IRC on my right screen
<_Techie_> spam my name if im needed
<_Techie_> `mOOse`, from what land do ye' hail?
<`mOOse`> ny
<`mOOse`> almost canukia
<Balsaq> is that near nutsaak?
<`mOOse`> close enough
<`mOOse`> just across the lake actually
<_Techie_> why must i be so horrible with gimp
<TheSheep> you don't love it enough
<_Techie_> anyway, goodnight #Xubuntu
<_Techie_> i shall see you in the glorious morrow day
<_Techie_> hrmm
<_Techie_> before i go
<_Techie_> anyone here dabble in 3d modeling?
<_Techie_> guess not, ill ask tommorow
<Balsaq> its a long way, to the top if you wanna rock-n-roll!
<Goliath> how can i convert a mp4 file to xvid?
<ablomen> Goliath, dunno about gui tools, but mencoder can convert everything, its complicated though, so i would google for mp4 to xvid mencoder
<ablomen> vlc can also do it btw, but i have not converted anything with it without loss of quality
<xubuntuuser> hi.
<Pres-Gas> hello
<xubuntuuser> im playing around with xubuntu by 2 days and i cant figure out how to use it
<xubuntuuser> i can install something like windows exploler?
<bazhang> thunar?
<xubuntuuser> what is thunar?
<bazhang> !info thunar
<Pres-Gas> !thunar
<ubottu> thunar (source: thunar): File Manager for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 239 kB, installed size 776 kB
<ubottu> Thunar is a file manager for !Xfce. It is a lightweight alternative to !Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<Pres-Gas> LOL, bazhang
<xubuntuuser> thunar has no panel amirite?
<xubuntuuser> i see that this sucks
<xubuntuuser> im going back to solaris
<Pres-Gas> xubuntuuser, the desktop environment that xubuntu is based on, xfce is modular...
<xubuntuuser> i think it will overtake linux
<TheSheep> sure, good luck, have fun
<bazhang> aha
<Pres-Gas> Good job with the patience factor, xubuntuuser
<xubuntuuser> thesheep are you using windows?
<TheSheep> !welcome | xubuntuuser
<ubottu> xubuntuuser: Hello and welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions or help others. If you'd like to chit-chat, please visit #xubuntu-offtopic and for developer discussion, see #xubuntu-devel :)
<xubuntuuser> this channel is too empty to be an official one
<xubuntuuser> i see that no one uses xubuntu
<xubuntuuser> bazhang i added you yesterday on onionpedo
<xubuntuuser> in my friends list
<bazhang> xubuntuuser, did you have a xubuntu support question? chat in #xubuntu-offtopic please
<xubuntuuser> bazhang why you so ignorant?
<mr_pouit> xubuntuuser: which part of "If you'd like to chit-chat, please visit #xubuntu-offtopic" is not clear?
<xubuntuuser> i dont chit-chat
<xubuntuuser> bazhang wants to hide that he`s on onionpedo
<xubuntuuser> good times bazhang,not?
<xubuntuuser> bazhang,99chan admins told me that they banned you
<xubuntuuser> because you posted delicious loli
<Pres-Gas> *sigh*
 * Pres-Gas drinks more coffee
<zerothis> karmic is freezing. details <http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8758423#post8758423>
<zerothis> i'm using ircII in console at the moment
<TheSheep> zerothis: anything in dmesg or /var/log/xorg.log ?
<zerothis> checking log now
<zerothis> what am i looking for in the logs (Xorg.#.log) there's 24 of them
<TheSheep> the one with the lowest number is from the most recent attempt to run X
<TheSheep> pick one where it hung and look at the end
<zerothis> well I do not see any error messages in logs. dmesg has a lot of "requested width/height is greater that fb i see no error messages in the logs. dmesg has alot of "requested width/height is greater than current fb (#### > 1024)
<TheSheep> not sure if it's important, looks harmless
<zerothis> i guess i'll mention that the log on screen is up right now. i can switch to and from it with freezing
<zerothis> wait, those Xorg logs are all from last year anyway. so no new logs
<TheSheep> O.o
<zerothis> oh, there is an error with alacarte in demsg. [3538] segfalt at blah blah blah
<TheSheep> isn't that a menu editor?
<TheSheep> for gnome?
<TheSheep> !info alacarte
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.4-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 56 kB, installed size 1332 kB
<zerothis> optional eh? apt-get wants to remove ubuntu-desktop along with it
<TheSheep> anyways, I don't think it's related
<zerothis> perhaps i can just delete the alacarte config/settings files?
<TheSheep> it doesn't matter, I don't think it's what causes the trouble
<`mOOse`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/366932/   Anybody care to look this over and tell me if it looks ok for Xbuntu? I stole it from my Suse install because I accidentally nuked the one I had in Xbuntu. I'm running Xbuntu on a USB flashdrive on my laptop, and those XP and Win7 entries are my hd - I'm mostly concerned about the boot and and root portion of the fstab. Thanks
<charlie-tca> Is it normal for usb to force fs check to run each time it restarts?
<`mOOse`> that was how Yast set it
<`mOOse`> the debug stuff is ok you think?
<zerothis> demsg "render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010" "[drm:i915_handle_error] *ERROR* EIR stuck: 0x00000010, masking" then render error repeats
<TheSheep> i915
<TheSheep> ouch
<TheSheep> I hate Intel
<TheSheep> zerothis: I suppose now you google for that error :/
 * charlie-tca was thinking that, too
<TheSheep> zerothis: and see if somebody has any workaround
<TheSheep> also,
<TheSheep> !bugs | zerothis
<ubottu> zerothis: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<zerothis> so what package does the i915 error apply to? X ?
<Carnophage> zerothis: xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<zerothis> I actually have an 82845G/GL, perhaps the i915 'drivers' are no longer useful in karmic?
 * zerothis is sad that intel drivers are fully opensource yet everybody likes ATI and NVIDIA which are not as open
<highvoltage> ATI and Nvidia cards are getting there though. the radeon cards have nice open source drivers
<highvoltage> nvidia is getting there
<charlie-tca> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910#No%20Xv%20support%20for%20Intel%2082852/855GM%20video%20chips%20with%20KMS
<charlie-tca> If you have the 82845G/GL, there are known issues with it. Might check launchpad for already filed bugs
<zerothis> yes, but it sends a bad message. thanks but no thanks for bing opensource and open hardware, we are dropping you from our distro. we need to concentrait all our efforts on the proprietary companies and hardware
<zerothis> so, my grub menu dissapeared. how do I boot to jaunty again?
<TheSheep> zerothis: hold down shift
 * zerothis proceeds to cry and reboot
<charlie-tca> hit the shift key when you see grub ..., it should bring up the grub menu
<ingebrigt> hi, I'm having problems with firefox crashing on xubuntu 9.10
<TheSheep> !welcome | ingebrigt
<ubottu> ingebrigt: Hello and welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions or help others. If you'd like to chit-chat, please visit #xubuntu-offtopic and for developer discussion, see #xubuntu-devel :)
<`mOOse`> what version ingebrigt
<ingebrigt> of firefox? 3.5.7
<`mOOse`> dunno then - 3.6 has been problematic for a lot of ppl
<`mOOse`> was thinking maybe you had upgraded to it
<TheSheep> ingebrigt: without more details it's really hard to help you
<TheSheep> ingebrigt: maybe try running it from a terminal and see if it prints any errors when crashing
<TheSheep> ingebrigt: also, does it happen when you do something specififc or randomly
<TheSheep> ingebrigt: can you reliably reproduce it, or is it unexpected
<ingebrigt> the browser will hang, maybe once or twice a day, system monitor claims that process is 'uninterruptible' or 'sleeping'
<TheSheep> ingebrigt: did you do something just before that started happening?
<TheSheep> ingebrigt: so it doesn't crash, it hangs, ok
<TheSheep> ingebrigt: anything related in your ~/.xsessionerrors file?
<ingebrigt> seems totally random and semi-hangs down the system,
<TheSheep> ingebrigt: it would be great if you could get it to hang and then examine a copule of things
<ingebrigt> you would have to give me instructions in advance, I really cant predict the hangs :-)
<TheSheep> ingebrigt: like if it uses up all available memory, or if there is space left in your home directory, and what files it has open, and what extensions you have installed
<ingebrigt> does not eat memory, brand new system, noew hardware
<TheSheep> you can check the memory in the system monitor, free space with the 'df -h' command, open files with 'lsof | grep firefox'
<ingebrigt> I have innstaled restricted extras and tree-tab
<TheSheep> have you looked into .xsessionerrors file?
<TheSheep> that's where the messages from applications run from menu are logged
<ingebrigt> can't seem to find it, bear with me. quite inexperienced with linux
<TheSheep> ingebrigt: in thuner, select 'view' from menu and enable 'show hidden files'
<TheSheep> thunar*
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> all files and directories with the name starting with a period are hidden on linux by default
<ingebrigt> yes, I tried in terminal and missed the - in the middle of the filename
<TheSheep> ah, sorry
<TheSheep> forgot about it
<ingebrigt> (firefox:1849): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<TheSheep> that's just a warning
<ingebrigt> is the only reference to firefox I can see
<TheSheep> do you have the flashplugin installed?
<ingebrigt> yes,
<TheSheep> maybe consider using flashblock to not run zillions of flash banners on every page
<TheSheep> you'd be able to isolate the crash more easily if it's related to flash then too -- you'd get the crash only when enabling a flash animation
<ingebrigt> ok, I'll try that, thanks
<TheSheep> with anything else I guess we need to wait until it hangs again
<ingebrigt> I'll check back with you
<ingebrigt> thanks for your patience
<skrite> ello all
<eXpl0i7> hello
<Sachse_Siechtum> hello
<Hezy_> Hi
<skrite> does xubuntu-desktop install a different kernel than i would get from ubuntu-server?
<Pres-Gas> skrite, yes, but so would ubuntu-desktop.
<Pres-Gas> skrite, here is the different kernels available for just 9.10: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/linux-image
<skrite> Pres-Gas, thanks
<Sachse_Siechtum> Has Xubuntu something silimar to the "hardware manager" in Windows XP?
<Sachse_Siechtum> any program which shows you your hardware?
<TheSheep> Sachse_Siechtum: lshw
<TheSheep> Sachse_Siechtum: in terminal
<Sachse_Siechtum> terminal command?
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah
<TheSheep> it's pretty detailed
<TheSheep> run it with sudo for better results
<TheSheep> sudo lshw | less
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah I guessed...
<Sachse_Siechtum> thanks :-) a friend of mine asked me this
<TheSheep> you can also do 'less /proc/cpuinfo' and '/proc/meminfo'
<Sysi-> you shouldn't need less with graphical terminal
<Sysi-> on local machine i mean
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah
<Sachse_Siechtum> so there is only text output on hardware?
<TheSheep> there are some gui programs that do pretty much the same thing, but you don't need them
<Sachse_Siechtum> well...its not for me. *g*
<TheSheep> http://dailypackage.fedorabook.com/index.php?/archives/173-GUI-Thursday-lshw-gui-Browse-hardware-info.html
<ingebrigt> TheSheep, I've just had firefox hang again, no new information that seems relevant in .xsession-errors, installed karma blocker and blocked all flashes except those I actively use, only flash driven site open were rockauto.com (at least I think its flash) which were just sitting in the background
<jarnos> Anybody knows good converter for audio files?
<jarnos> It should retain audio tags.
<TheSheep> jarnos: I use soundconverter, but no idea about tags
<TheSheep> jarnos: it just worked for me
<TheSheep> ingebrigt: can you pastebin those relevant logs?
<ingebrigt> pardon me for being thick, pastebin?
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ingebrigt> !pastebin .xsession-errors1
<anom01y> is there anyway to have scheduled tasks in Xubuntu ?  I would like to kill my email client every 10 minutes
<TheSheep> ingebrigt: you have to go to that website, copy-and paste the text and give us the url
<anom01y> maybe compiz..
<mr_pouit> anom01y: with 'orage' maybe?
<TheSheep> anom01y: cron, but why would you do that?
<charlie-tca> anom01y: why not just turn it off?
<jarnos> TheSheep: I have used it too, and it is easy to use, but I have found that gstreamer based converters produce flac files that you can not random access by alsaplayer.
<TheSheep> jarnos: maybe you can add the index to them later
<jarnos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1395895
<jarnos> TheSheep: I wish so.
<ingebrigt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/367074/
<charlie-tca> jarnos: I used ripperx, but I don't know if it retains tags
<TheSheep> ingebrigt: looks like output from some java plugin from your bank
<TheSheep> ingebrigt: probably not an error
<ingebrigt> thats what I tought
<TheSheep> ingebrigt: how about memory and/or open filesw?
<TheSheep> ingebrigt: do you have it still hanging?
<jarnos> charlie-tca: asunder does, but I don't want to rip cds again, I just want to convert them from flac to flac by a proper converter or to add an index.
<ingebrigt> no, had to restart computer to get on IRC, most of the system hangs with firefox
<TheSheep> maybe something in /var/log/messages.1
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep>  /var/log/syslog.1
<ingebrigt> what exsactly would I be looking for there??
<TheSheep> look at the end
<TheSheep> disk corruption messages, memory corruption?
<TheSheep> anything that looks alarming
<dunnagur101> anybody know anything about kernal errors?
<ingebrigt> nope, cant find any corruption
<ingebrigt> TheSheep last entries in syslog before forced restart seems to be wifi related
<TheSheep> so that's not it
<TheSheep> you do have free space on your disk?
<TheSheep> and there is nothing non-standard in your setup, like a network-mounted home directory?
<ingebrigt> yes, free space aplenty, virgin xubuntu 9.10 form live-usb, brand new hardware, I did however just find som general protection errors in the syslog
<TheSheep> general protection error means that some application tried to access memory outside of its alocated area
<TheSheep> usually
<ingebrigt> could that semi-freeze the system?
<TheSheep> it often means an error in the application or corrupted binaries
<ingebrigt> last sysfs file: /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT1/present
<ingebrigt> or something similar follows each protection error
<samuraicrow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/NonGraphicalBoot doesn't seem to work on Xubuntu 9.10.  Can somebody tell me how to get a text-based login prompt?
<TheSheep> samuraicrow: press alt+ctrl+f1
<p0a> Hello I booted to xubuntu today and the top bar is missing
<TheSheep> !panel
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<p0a> the bottom thing also disappeared
<p0a> is it the same issue?
<TheSheep> yes
<p0a> thanks sheep :-]
<Sysi-> that's too common :/
<samuraicrow> @TheSheep:  I meant without starting X server at all.
<TheSheep> samuraicrow: then I don't know
<ochosi> samuraicrow, remove gdm?
<samuraicrow> I'm trying to, yes.
<samuraicrow> The idea is that I have to pass some custom parameters to startx when I first boot.
<samuraicrow> ochosi:  What do you suggest?
<ochosi> well, what happened after removing gdm?
<samuraicrow> I rebooted...  and it booted the X server as normal.
<ochosi> that's somewhat surprising
<samuraicrow> I don't know if the script failed or what the deal was.
<ochosi> without gdm (or any alternative desktop-manager) you should land at the login prompt at some tty
<samuraicrow> The fact that I'm running it under VirtualBox shouldn't matter, should it?
<ochosi> good question, never tried that
<ochosi> so do you have some startup script that runs startx already in place or did you just remove gdm?
<samuraicrow> I just removed gdm.  I'll try again in case I mistyped something.
<samuraicrow> Same thing.  After typing the script entry from option 3, sudo init 6 just rebooted into the X server as normal.
<samuraicrow> typing "sudo pkill Xorg" just logged me out and took me back to the graphical login.
<ochosi> you still have a graphical login *after* uninstalling gdm?
<samuraicrow> Yes.
<knome> maybe you have kdm, or some other graphical login manager
<ochosi> are you possibly using a ro environment like a live-cd/usbstick?
<samuraicrow> I installed it to an emulated hard drive.
<samuraicrow> I've got no USB stick in the slots.
<samuraicrow> I'm just using Xubuntu 9.10 as installed to the emulated hard drive under VirtualBox from the liveCD ISO image.  The ISO image is no longer mounted.
<samuraicrow> The XServer simply refuses to die!  I'm typing from the ctrl-alt-f1 console and I keep typing sudo pkill XOrg and it simply takes me back to the graphical login again.
<samuraicrow> Using ps to find the pid reveals that the XServer is simply restarting all of its own accord.
<samuraicrow> After physically removing gdm with the package manager, I can now do what I intended.
<jarnos> TheSheep: I can use flac to re-encode with tags :)
<samuraicrow> Ok.  Thanks for your help, everybody!
<aberhow> is there a way I can run a program and tell it to spawn in a certain workspace on my second monitor
<charlie-tca> devilspie works great for me
<aberhow> heh
<aberhow> any way of doing it with what's available on a default xubuntu install?
<charlie-tca> not that I know of, although sometimes saving the session will allow applications to start in the workspace they were in when the last session ended.
<Sachse_Siechtum> How can I change my default file manager? right now I have thunar as default, but just discovered nautilus much better fitting my needs.
<charlie-tca> It depends on the application itself. Not all of them behave that way
<aberhow> ok thanks charlie-tca
<Sachse_Siechtum> problem solved
<xubuntu> hello
<xubuntu> anybody there?
<knome> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xubuntu> Does anybody know how to stop xubuntu from asking me for a password every time i start the machine up so it can connect to the internet?
<knome> the magic three minutes.
<charlie-tca> Seems more like one there
#xubuntu 2010-02-02
<ochosi> does anyone here know what (or how) controls the fans on a laptop in xubuntu?
<awt> Hi, all.
<awt> ...I had a quick question about Xubuntu, if anyone's around...
<ochosi> just ask, don't ask to ask
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<binari0> hello
<binari0> how can I become my ubuntu linux in xubuntu
<binari0> my machine is so low
<binari0> sorry by my english
<awt> Ok...  I just installed Xubuntu from the alternate install CD, x86.  It's on an older Toshiba laptop with a 1.6GHz CPU and 370M RAM...  After installation, it takes about 15 minutes or more to boot up, and after booting, the processor runs at 100%.
<charlie-tca> and the version is...
<awt> The System Monitor only shows about 30-40% processor usage, and that usage is by System Monitor.
<awt> Sorry...  Version 9.10.
<awt> Downloaded today, so it's the latest release available.
<charlie-tca> It should be doing the indexing and searching for updates, within a minute or two of log in. then it should settle down to 0% or so
<charlie-tca> binari0: I'm sorry, but I don't understand your question
<ochosi> binari0, the easiest way of converting ubuntu to xubuntu (if that was your question) is to install the xubuntu-desktop package
<ochosi> binari0, but that will leave you with a lot of gnome-stuff that you don't need. second easiest is clean install of xubuntu :) (at least if you ask me)
<binari0> ok thank you
<ochosi> binari0, third option is to try to remove all the gnome-stuff after installing xubuntu-desktop
<ochosi> binari0, but that might eat up more time than reinstalling...
<ochosi> np
<awt> It's been up for about an hour and a half now, and is *very* unresponsive. (resizing the System Monitor window hasn't redrawn the window after a minute and a half or more)
<charlie-tca> What video card, awt?
<awt> Not sure...  It's a Toshiba Satellite 1415...  Let me look it up real quick...
<awt> NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go graphics controller; 16MB external video memory.
<charlie-tca> You didn't install compiz?
<awt> No.  It's just the base install from expert mode.  Kernel parameters are: noapic nolapic acpi=off
<Quirkly> hello, need some printer help here, anyone around?
<awt> ...Using 'top' in the terminal, it looks like 'update-apt-xapi' is using most of the CPU.  Can I assume that it will stop eventually?
<charlie-tca> I would think so. It must be updating xapian-index, which is a good thing, even if it takes a while
<charlie-tca> You could stop it, but then when installing applications, some will not be found by searching for them before the install
<binari0> ochosi thank you I installed
<Quirkly> anyone available to help me with a printer issue?
<Quirkly> hello??
<nikolam> Quirkly, what printer, what issue
<Quirkly> nikolam, basically here's the situation
<Quirkly> printer connected to a windows machine
<Quirkly> I can see the share folders on that machine, and at some point some smb command -L that I did, it showed the printer in the list, so I know it sees it at some level
<Quirkly> but I suspect that cups is broken on my client machine, cause umm....it's just not working right at all
<Quirkly> nikolam, basically, in the Administration -> Printing dialog, only option not greyed out is the Connect... option, so I can't add new printers....and when I try to connect, I get an httpConnectionEncrypt error
<nikolam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#Graphical Configuration
<nikolam> aha..
<Quirkly> I will seriously mail pie and cookies if this can help me get this working
<nikolam> dont think so
<nikolam> hm
<Quirkly> lol I saw those instructions before...I don't think they helped me lol
<nikolam> maybe this is somewhat better: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<nikolam> but looks much same to me
<Quirkly> wait, it gives me some results
<Quirkly> smbclient -L //192.168.0.109 in my case, it shows the list of stuffs
<Quirkly> however, where it says smbclient //192.168.0.109 -U user ummm
<Quirkly> I get error
<Quirkly> Not enough '\' characters in service
<nikolam> btw, what printer is it
<nikolam> rhis looks also the same but says something about disabling bidirectional printin in windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<nikolam> also says, reducing ptinter share name to 8 or less chars is advisable for widnows sahred printer
<Quirkly> ummm.....well, that might do some good
<Quirkly> but see, I can't even add a printer to begin with
<Quirkly> nikolam, printer is a Brother M210 something or other.....yeah I'll go double check the share name
<nikolam> see what process printer adding window starts
<nikolam> and try starting it with gksu or sudo
<Quirkly> no dice on that option nikolam
<Quirkly> I'll keep reading that info though, see what else helps
<Quirkly> funny thing is I could walk over to the machine and print what's needed....but umm, too easy? lol
<Quirkly> winbindd not found....hmmm.....sounds important, lol
<nikolam> use vnc for now :) start vnc server on win machine :)
<nikolam> sounds like
<Quirkly> lol, that would require getting off my butt lol, trying to avoid that
<Quirkly> machine is 10 feet away ;p
<nikolam> hmm, there are ways of installing and starting vnc servive remotely on win macine
<Quirkly> lol, still, the net effect is that I'm printing off of that comptuer, and might as well just go do this at that point
<Quirkly> I wanted to print something so I could do some coding, instead I've spent the last almost 4 hours trying to connect to the remote printer lol
<nikolam> cupsaddsmb ?
<nikolam> anyway, got to go now
<Quirkly> okies
<Quirkly> yeah I think I just have to fix cups
<nikolam> take care! :)
<Quirkly> from the looks of it
<Quirkly> you too
<Baloo1> Hello
<Baloo1> ne1 talking
<Balsaq> good morning xubuntu developers, coders and girators.
<jarnos> Can you install Ubuntu Software Center in Xubuntu Karmic?
<TheSheep> yes
<jarnos> good, just found it in add/remove
<TheSheep> you can install any software from ubuntu/kubuntu/edubuntu/etc.
<jarnos> Why it was not included in Xubuntu cd?
<TheSheep> no idea
<mr_pouit> jarnos: probably because nobody tested it a the time
<Pres-Gas> Okay, now let's see if this window gets burried and I miss out on all the fun...
<slow-motion> hi
<Pres-Gas> Welcome, slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi Pres-Gas
<Pres-Gas> highvoltage, what IRC client are you using?
<highvoltage> Pres-Gas: irssi
<Pres-Gas> Getting kicked out a bit, highvoltage
<highvoltage> Pres-Gas: I had some Internet problems, seem mostly sorted out now
<og_steve> what up.  i'm not a total newbie to linux, have some experience.  i have a few questions, anyone willing to help a brother out?
<vinnl> !ask | og_steve :)
<ubottu> og_steve :): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<og_steve> ha nice thanks
<vinnl> :)
<og_steve> !ask is x/ubuntu compatible with intel pentium m processors?
<bazhang> og_steve, of course it is :)
<bazhang> og_steve, no need for the ! preceding your questions
<og_steve> ha ok
<Balsaq> does anyone here run xubuntu as a dual boot OS with w7?
<vinnl> Not me, but it should just be possible - though installing Windows first can save a lot of headaches because it doesn't take other operating systems into account
<og_steve> i'm running a toshiba intel pentium m 1.4 ghz 512 mb and it seems like it's running really sluggish.  is it because i only have 512 mb ram?
<og_steve> toshiba laptop*
<bazhang> Balsaq, might as well do, just need to install the proper package (currently ubuntu/win7)
<bazhang> og_steve, could be
<vinnl> It should not be extremely sluggish on 512 MB
<vinnl> Just not a high-end machine but should run just fine to not be annoying
<og_steve> that's what i thought, but it's pretty bad
<vinnl> (With normal activities)
<og_steve> like all i'm trying to do is surf the web
<vinnl> og_steve, is that without applications open?
<bazhang> og_steve, there are other options you might try to test it out, such as lubuntu-desktop, openbox or others, then see if its xfce or something else (browser or otherwise)
<og_steve> the only thing i have open is firefox
<bazhang> aha
<vinnl> og_steve, Firefox is known to be a memory hog at times
<bazhang> lots of flash and extensions?
<og_steve> ah really what else can i use?
<vinnl> Especially when using some plugins
<og_steve> nope
<vinnl> og_steve, lots of sites open? Has Firefox been open long or is it immediately after startup?
<og_steve> actually to be honest, even before i open firefox it's sluggish
<vinnl> Hmm :S
<Balsaq> i have xubuntu on a 2.4 with 512rdram and it is lightning fast
<og_steve> yeah see that's what i'm sayin!
<vinnl> og_steve, you could check Applications->System->System Monitor, then enable the Writable Memory column in preferences
<og_steve> i just switched over from XP and XP ran smoother than this
<vinnl> That would allow you to check what application is using a lot of memory
<Balsaq> and i have ubuntu in  1.7 with 512 and it is also very fast
<Balsaq> i have found that a clean install of xp rpo (with no bloatware) boot in exactly the same time as xubuntu...40 secinds from off to the internet
<Balsaq> if all else is good
<vinnl> Balsaq, yeah, the main problem with XP is that it very quickly becomes slow once you start actually using it, with virus scan et al
<og_steve> i dunno... it almost seems like it might be a display problem
<og_steve> my system resources are pretty low
<vinnl> og_steve, hmm, you could check whether you have enabled the restricted (in license) hardware drivers
<og_steve> like the windows and stuff lag when you minimize and open and close them
<vinnl> Do this through Applications->System->Hardware Drivers
<og_steve> yeah i have the nVidia drivers enabled
<vinnl> Ah OK
<og_steve> i dunno thanks for your help... i was planning on upgrading the memory anyways so i'll try that
<og_steve> cause this laptop has an oboard GPU
<og_steve> so adding more memory will probably help everything
<vinnl> Oh that's nice anyway :)
<og_steve> what was that writeable memory column thing?  i couldn't find it
<og_steve> ah ok i got it, what does that do?
<vinnl> That lists how much RAM applications are using
<og_steve> ah ok
<vinnl> You can click it in the columns list to sort the list on it so you can see the evil guy ;-)
<Balsaq> i dont think adding memeory will help og_steve....1st look at the system monitor and see if you are even using the memory that you have....i have never been able to use all of the 512 that i have  with xubuntu
<vinnl> Fx is using 155.1MB for me now, which is normal :S
<og_steve> ya i'm only using 115 MB
<og_steve> damn
<og_steve> i'll bet it's the gpu
<og_steve> only thing i don't like about this laptop
<vinnl> And there's nothing using even more?
<og_steve> 115 mb in use for the total system
<vinnl> Then it's probably not RAM :)
<og_steve> gahh
<Balsaq> even my w7 computer hasen't gone over 384 ram yet....
<og_steve> really huh
<Balsaq> oppps...i mena about a gig
<Balsaq> opps
<og_steve> ha
<og_steve> hmm
<Balsaq> it hovers around a gig now that i looked
<og_steve> it's gotta be a display problem then
<og_steve> ok wait here's something
<og_steve> my CPU load is at 99%
<Balsaq> whoah
<og_steve> and all i have open is XChat, system monitor and firefox
<vinnl> That sounds like a bottleneck :) Is that constantly the case
<vinnl> *?
<Balsaq> system monitor causes that
<Balsaq> its the biggest pig i ever saw
<og_steve> ha
<Balsaq> yup
<og_steve> is there any other program i can use to monitor system performance that isn't a hog?
<vinnl> It's 36% for me
<vinnl> You can install xfce4-taskmanager
<og_steve> where can i get that?
<vinnl> But you can check the %CPU column to see if System Monitor is really the problem
<vinnl> og_steve, Applications->Add/Remove... :)
<bazhang> from the console
<Balsaq> on older processors it take all the juice
<og_steve> ya it's system monitor it's using 90%
<og_steve> wow
<Balsaq> yup
<vinnl> :S
<Balsaq> but it is a nice feature, just use it for a inute and close it out
<og_steve> yeah
<Balsaq> minute
<Balsaq> steve...were you runnung it all the time when you said the computer was sluggish?
<Balsaq> i mean og)steve
<og_steve> nope
<Balsaq> og_steve :)
<Balsaq> so its still slow?
<og_steve> it's still running sluggish even when system monitor is closed
<og_steve> yeah
<Balsaq> no bull a 1.4 with 512 will run xubuntu fast....hmmmmmm
<og_steve> i know right
<og_steve> that's why i installed it
<og_steve> i just wanna use this machine to surf the web so i figured i'd go light with linux
<Balsaq> i suppose if you cant make it fast you can try puppylinux, i have that on 400mgz machines and it surfs real fast even on those
<bazhang> og_steve, is it karmic 9.10?
<Balsaq> ah hah!
<og_steve> huh?
<vinnl> og_steve, he means if you installed Xubuntu 9.10 (karmic was the development codename)
<Balsaq> 9.04 is the lightning fast one!
<og_steve> ah
<og_steve> yeah it is 9.10
<Balsaq> good job bazhang!
<vinnl> 9.10 should run fast as well
<bazhang> lubuntu-desktop is an option then if you feel xfce is not up to the task, I still think it is firefox and not xfce though
<Balsaq> can he run seamonkey on xubuntu?
<og_steve> do you think downgrading to 9.04 will help though?
<og_steve> i mean, like i said it's sluggish even wo firefox
<vinnl> It's not so much Xubuntu as is that's a problem, it's that your either running into a hardware (driver) problem or a software bug
<vinnl> It might be that the bug was not present yet in 9.04 but it might also be less work to fix this than to reinstall Xubuntu
<og_steve> ah yeah
<og_steve> gotcha
<og_steve> i found some nVidia X.Org drivers
<vinnl> Where?
<og_steve> gonna try those
<vinnl> Be careful with that
<og_steve> in the add/remove
<vinnl> Where did you find it?
<og_steve> the add/remove applications thing
<vinnl> og_steve, didn't Applications->System->Hardware Drivers present them? Otherwise they might not be meant for your graphics card specifically
<og_steve> well there's newer versions
<vinnl> Hardware isn't really my thing, so I daren't advise on whether or not to install this, but if you do, it's your risk ;-)
<og_steve> gah nevermind
<og_steve> they're not for my gpu
<vinnl> Too bad
<og_steve> ah well
<og_steve> it's not too bad i mean i can live with it
<og_steve> i just thought i'd see if y'all knew of anything
<og_steve> like issues
<vinnl> There must be a reason, you might also try the xubuntu-users mailinglist
<vinnl> It might be that people that can solve this just aren't online now ;-)
<og_steve> does linux support the speedstep technology?
<og_steve> how do i get to the mailinglist?
<vinnl> I don't know what that is :) But Wikipedia tells me it's Intel which is generally good with Linuxes :)
<vinnl> Here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-users
<vinnl> Hmm, does ubottu know of that?
<vinnl> !xubuntu-users
<vinnl> Too bad :S
<og_steve> awesome thanks
<bazhang> think it is !lists
<vinnl> !lists
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<vinnl> Hmm, I want Xubuntu's lists :S
<bazhang> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-users
<bazhang> from that link ^^
<vinnl> Yeah but I want ubottu to know that :)
<PrebenR> I'm trying to run pm-suspend and pm-hibernate without password. I added with visudo : username ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate, /usr/sbin/pm-suspend
<PrebenR> but still I get asked for the password
<PrebenR> what can it be I do wrong?
<charlie-tca> did you log out and log in again or restart the system after the changes?
<PrebenR> yes
<PrebenR> btw
<PrebenR> perhaps I should change it to:
<PrebenR> username = NOPASSWD: ...
<PrebenR> no that was not allowed
 * charlie-tca exhausted all his knowledge about such things already
<charlie-tca> Oh, what about in the screensaver preferences, uncheck "lock screen on suspend"?
<PrebenR> I'm using dwm and not xfce4
<PrebenR> so that is why I want to run the commands without password
<PrebenR> going to reboot now to test new setup
<PrebenR> no, didn't work either
<PrebenR> must find some documentation on the sudo thingy
<charlie-tca> man sudo ?
<jarnos> An application is preventing me from suspending by the power manager in karmic. What to do?
<knome> jarnos, fix it
<PrebenR> worked!
<PrebenR> one must put the username ALL=NOPASSWD ... at the end of the file, not in the section it says in the file. If not it is overridden
<PrebenR> by the %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<charlie-tca> jarnos: remove/uninstall that application
<becker_11> Does anyone know about linux conf??
<vinnl> !ask | becker_11
<ubottu> becker_11: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<becker_11> linux conf is a year conf about linux I was thinking of going to the 2011 conf in brisbane but the web site only talks about delegates and I'm just a user
<becker_11> so does anyone know if I can go or is it only open to people working in the community???
<vinnl> Oh, sorry :P
<TheSheep> becker_11: considering that they even have a hobbyist ticket rate
<TheSheep> becker_11: but why don't you contact the organizers?
<TheSheep> becker_11: it's their fault that they didn't explain it on their site
<becker_11> TheSheep,  yeah will do, was already logged in here so thought I would just ask the question
<TheSheep> I'm not sure we have anyone from au here
 * becker_11 anyone have a link for linux anon?? This damn penguin bug has hit me fair between the eyes
<becker_11> TheSheep, yeah you do, Me I'm in Perth
<TheSheep> linux anon?
<jarnos> charlie-tca: I don't know which application it is.
<jarnos> charlie-tca: And I need the power manager,.
<becker_11> TheSheep,  like AA was just a bit of humor sorry
<slow-motion> with what progran can i record voice over the microphone?
<becker_11> TheSheep, thanks for checking I have finally found the hobbyiest info you mentioned
<becker_11> slow-motion,  sound recorder
<slow-motion> i have already found a solution
<becker_11> slow-motion,  okay
<slow-motion> did it with arecord
<becker_11> beginner question To update your computer you can use synaptic, apt-get in a shell or (I've never used it so I might be wrong) add/remove applications do you have to pick one method and stick to it or doesn't it matter if you chop and change between them ??
<charlie-tca> I don't know about add/remove applications, but you can switch as often as you like between synaptic, apt-get, and aptitude
<becker_11> hey charlie-tca that's good because I most often use apt-get but still occasionally open synaptic
<charlie-tca> Yeah, me too. It depends on what I am doing at the moment
<becker_11> exactly
<goblin> anyone issuing troubles with the replay of 2 audio files simultaneously using alsa 1.0.22 on xubuntu 9.10?
<TheSheep> goblin: let me guess, your audio card only has a single channel?
<TheSheep> goblin: enable software mixing in alsa
<goblin> i tried this via config file .asoundrc enabling dmix plugin in it, but some kind a way it's not working
<goblin> sound card is from asus mb btw, intel-hda
<james56> hi i'm trying to use the hardware drivers utility, and whenever i try to add a new driver a dialog box comes up that says "you are not authorized to perform this action."  i am logged in as an admin
<whatram> Linux noob question: I have an 802.11 driver that I downloaded, unzipped and did "make" on. What do I do with the resulting files to install the driver?
<PrebenR> whatram, what do you mean?
<genii> man depmod
<whatram> Do I need to put them in a folder so the driver shows up in the "hardware drivers" window?
<JulieJulie> hey guys
<JulieJulie> I am wondering I restarted my computer and the top taskbar and the bottom I guess another taskbar lol is missing?
<PrebenR> whatram, which driver is it? It is not supported in the kernel?
<charlie-tca> !panels | JulieJulie
<ubottu> JulieJulie: Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<JulieJulie> charlie-tca,  Merci!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<whatram> It's a broadcom SDA? I don't have access to a wired connection so I put the tar.gz on my flash drive.
<PrebenR> whatram, ok, but you have tried the kernel and found that it doesn't support your device ?
<PrebenR> whatram, things are must easier if you do not need to compile yourself
<PrebenR> whatram, download these packages
<PrebenR>  bcmwl-kernel-source bcmwl-modaliases
<whatram> I was mistaken, the driver is Broadcom STA not SDA
<slow-motion> n8
<rascal999> is lubuntu replacing xubuntu?
<knome> no
<lavin> can any1 help me install hydra it says libssh2 wrong pointer i got libssh v0.11 file but theres no info on installing it
<vitor> Hi... how I can make Xubuntu don't save sessions (neither ask me if I want to) when I log out? Also, it would be great if the exit button simply turned off my PC. I don't want it to ask if I want to logout, turn off, reboot, etc...
<vitor> I tried using xfce4-session-manager but couldn't manage..
<lavin> can any1 help me install hydra it says libssh2 wrong pointer i got libssh v0.11 file but theres no info on installing it
<knome> lavin, please do not repeat
<lavin> sorry
<lavin> knome: any ideas
<knome> lavin, libssh should be in the repositories. are you trying to install hydra from *source* ?
<lavin> knome: no .tar.gz, the repo for offensive-security seems to be down
<knome> .tar.gz suggests it is source files
<lavin> sorry i knew to linux :P
<knome> you probably should wait until you can install it from repositories then
<lavin> would b easier dont know if its me but i followed tut on adding repos correctly so ?????
<knome> i'm sorry, i'm just going to bed
<knome> maybe somebody else will be able to help you
<knome> good luck
<lavin> no worrys  good idea i think m8
#xubuntu 2010-02-03
<jguzikowski> i cant get themes to show up in windows manager even after moving to usr/shared/themes and /.themes
<jguzikowski> any idea why?
<`mOOse`> k got one for you guys...had a hella time installing xubuntu on my usb flash just now - I can't get grub to install on my boot partition
<`mOOse`> anyone feel like tackling this with me?
<jguzikowski> what was the problem with installing off a usb flash? i just finished doing the same without a problem
<`mOOse`> jguzikowski, wow...well, I get the partitioning done and install all the OS, then at the end when it asks me where I want to put the bootloader I tell it not to install on the HD (have XP and win7 on there) but put it on /dev/sdb5 which is the first partition on the usb
<`mOOse`> it pukes
<`mOOse`> this was simple enough with suse....it just gave me the choice of mbr or /
<`mOOse`> is it possible because I set sdb1 as an LVM I wonder?
<Deviouz> need help installing nvidia driver
<Deviouz> I have a geforce 7900gs agp
<Deviouz> I tryed the 185, and 173, but black:/
<Deviouz> wich driver is best for this card?
<Deviouz> someone around?
<charlie-tca> Deviouz: when you go to Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers, what did it suggest?
<Deviouz> it suggest the 185 driver
<Deviouz> and there is also the 173 driver on the list
<Deviouz> I tried both
<charlie-tca> You should install the one it suggests only. did you remove the 173 before installing the 185?
<Deviouz> rebooted after install but the screen is just black
<Deviouz> yes sure, I had to reinstall xubuntu cus I couldnt see anything
<charlie-tca> If you installed both drivers, you created a conflict. You will now need to go to a tty, using Ctrl+Alt+F2, log in, and remove the nvidia drivers
<Deviouz> and then I tried that 173 driver, but same result again:/
<charlie-tca> Then restart
<Deviouz> well I didnt do that
<Deviouz> first I installed the suggested one, the 185
<Deviouz> rebooted
<charlie-tca> The 173 won't work
<Deviouz> but the screen was black
<Deviouz> then I reinstalled xubuntu
<charlie-tca> It might be neither one will work for your system
<Deviouz> and tried the 173
<Deviouz> back again
<Deviouz> black
<Deviouz> yes but it say this driver is for my card?
<Deviouz> then why dont it work?
<Deviouz> did I do something wrong?
<Deviouz> maybe I need to do some more?
<charlie-tca> The drivers are proprietary from nvidia. They don't always work
<charlie-tca> You don't need it to use the computer. Just don't install it.
<Deviouz> yes but these ones are in the repos
<Deviouz> they are tested too
<charlie-tca> Okay.
<charlie-tca> You asked, I explained.
<Deviouz> yes thanks
<herb_> hi everybody!
<herb_> how can i restart x in xubuntu karmic koala? ctrl+alt+backspace isn't working
<herb_> how can i disable anti-aliasing in chrome browser? my os is xubuntu. thanx!
<bcgrown> anyone know of a utility for fixing broken FLACs?  I've got about 100 CDs ripped that show the wrong length and won't let me seek within the files :(
<JulieJulie> Hmm i am wondering what torrent sites do you guys use?
<bcgrown> JulieJulie: www.google.ca :)
<JulieJulie> bcgrown,  lol i did that right after i realized what I was asking lol
<jguzikowski> are xfce themes supposed to skin the panels? because i cant get mine to..
<jguzikowski> is there anyway to skin the xfce panels? the themes i download don't affect them for some reason?
<bazhang> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/ not sure if this is what you mean jguzikowski
<jguzikowski> bazhang, its more like this..i downloaded this theme: http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/LiNsta+Black+Plastic?content=43023 yet my panels dontl ook anything like that start menu
<jguzikowski> my menus also havent changed colors (where it says like Xchat   View    Server   Settings    Window    Help
<Baloo1> hello
<Balsaq> good morning xubuntu staff, developers, coders and casual observers.
<jguzikowski> hi Balsaq
<dbdii407> My mouse froze again. Ha. I can move it, can't click anything
<dbdii407> And now it's back
<dbdii407> Weird. Never had this issue with older distos
<jguzikowski> is there anyway to skin the xfce panels? the themes i download don't affect them for some reason?
<jguzikowski> dbdii407, is it wireless? my mini wireless mouse for my netbook stops responding for a second or two if a text/phone call is incoming or outgoing
<Balsaq> howdy jguzikowski
 * Balsaq sits down
<becker_11> Hi I've just arrived home and fired up my xubuntu desktop box which when I last used it was working perfectly Now my screen res is 960*600 when previously it was 1280*1024 .... the problem is the 960*600 res is the largest one I have available
<becker_11> what can I do to rectify this??
<_Techie_> paste output of xrandr please
<becker_11> _Techie_,  http://pastebin.com/d1578f5be
<_Techie_> do you have a xorg.conf?
<becker_11> _Techie_,  not sure as I've never used it
<_Techie_> then you prolly dont have one
<_Techie_> !xrandr | becker_11
<ubottu> becker_11: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<becker_11> I'm running a ubuntu install with all the gnome stuff removed and xubuntu desktop installed so I guess I've got what ever comes with that
<_Techie_> !xorg | becker_11
<ubottu> becker_11: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<_Techie_> i suggest you read those
<_Techie_> you should be able to find the answer in those without much help
<_Techie_> welcome back becker_11
<becker_11> that restart x line work like magic
<becker_11> thanks _Techie_
<_Techie_> no problem
<_Techie_> anybody around with ATI experience?
<becker_11> so is this a bug in xfce or xubuntu or just some random crap that decided I needed some excitement in my day??
<_Techie_> prolly some random crap
<becker_11> okay
<Balsaq> man i just attacked by a trojan on my new w7
<Balsaq> avast says it blocked it
<_Techie_> howd you manage to get a trojan?
<Balsaq> well i dont believe i actually got it, scanning now...i was clicking on links that were related to my laptop, reading about it...clicked on one of em and the avast thing says it blocked atrojan and then i wasnt online anymore...never actually opened the page...scanning now to be sure
<Balsaq> scanned w/ defender and it say i am clean
<Balsaq> dont even like the word...
<_Techie_> thats why i use AVG
<_Techie_> it monitors your runtime
<Balsaq> well if i am correct the avast worked
<_Techie_> so you can browse the internet freely and it will stop any viruses from executing
<Balsaq> in other words...it didnt even let me get to the page i clicked on
<_Techie_> in other words, its already hijacking your computer
<Balsaq> are you serious
<Balsaq> si you think i got in my computer now
<_Techie_> avast i mean, not the trojan
<Balsaq> avast is hijacking me
<Balsaq> ?
<_Techie_> pretty much
<Balsaq> well it lets the computer run fast
<Balsaq> cant tell its even on
<_Techie_> its why i say that some virus checkers are viruses in themselves
<_Techie_> you get checkers like AVG that sit in the background and stop them running
<Balsaq> so you are saying the avg would of let me open the link but would have jailed it and let me continue
<_Techie_> and then you get things like norton that stop you from using your computer how you want to
<Balsaq> i dumped the norton
<_Techie_> avg would not interfere with your web browsing
<Balsaq> hmmm. i had it on another computer
<_Techie_> but if a virus tried to execute it would stop it
<Balsaq> should i disable autorun
<_Techie_> i suggest you install AVG before you disable it
<Balsaq> autorun is a feature that won tlet anything run automatically'
<_Techie_> wait
<Balsaq> its a windows feasture
<Balsaq> feature
<_Techie_> which autorun are we talking about?
<Balsaq> thernon in windows
<Balsaq> the one in windows
<_Techie_> lol
<_Techie_> thats fine
<_Techie_> that for autoruns from cd's
<Balsaq> oh so it wont help
<_Techie_> no
<Balsaq> so avg lets the stuffin ...and jails it.......avast stops it before it ges in and stops me in the process?
<_Techie_> correct
<Balsaq> dont really know if i wanna let stuff in though
<_Techie_> well its either let stuff in and have it jailed or be told how to use your computer
<Balsaq> so the follow up scan i am doing now is worthless
<Balsaq> cause it never got in
<_Techie_> pretty much
<_Techie_> its anti virus programs like that that make people all scared
<Balsaq> no these trojans..are they just a normal part of computing or a man made problem doen to mess me up
<_Techie_> they make everything out to be a big deal
<_Techie_> you know the story of the trojan horse?
<Balsaq> of course
<Balsaq> greece
<_Techie_> same thing
<Balsaq> but its made by a hacker  correct
<_Techie_> yes
<_Techie_> same as any malicious code
<Balsaq> what for
<_Techie_> depends on the virus and the hacker
<Balsaq> like to get ahold of him
<_Techie_> yeah
<_Techie_> could be anything from a botnet to make your computer beep everytime you turn it on
<Balsaq> what does thenhacker get out of it
<_Techie_> anything they want
<_Techie_> first example (botnet)  = access to your computer
<_Techie_> second example (beep) = shits 'n giggles
<Balsaq> has never happened on this one...just happened on the new lapper
<Balsaq> i can find the site again, i know where i was
<Balsaq> can i retaliate
<_Techie_> unless you know what your doing and can decompile the code, no
<Balsaq> i had typed in the search bar...gateway nv59....and had clicked on some links that stemmed from that
<Balsaq> about the 2nd or 3rd page it hit
<Balsaq> i want totrace it back to the perpetrator
<_Techie_> most you could do is note down the domain
<Balsaq> i will go back to it once i check this all out...will go there with my xubuntu and i will recognize it
<Balsaq> this full scan is taking 45 minutes wit hmy new quad i5
<Balsaq> by the way the manufacturer made a mistake...i paid for an i3 and got an i5
<_Techie_> adn the scan will most likely turn up zilch
<Balsaq> yup cause it got blocked
<_Techie_> got the URL that was blocked?
<Balsaq> got zilch yet damn scan is still goin 92%
<_Techie_> offcourse
<Balsaq> and i deleted all my history immediately
<_Techie_> by reporting a site and blocking it, it makes the user want to scan their computer
<_Techie_> scan then turns up nothing.. making them think the software is great
<Balsaq> but i am clean
<_Techie_> and 90% of the time you wont get a virus from the blocked site
<_Techie_> that otehr 10% is when you go and download stupid things
<Balsaq> is a trojan a virus
<_Techie_> yes
<_Techie_> trojan is short for troan horse
<_Techie_> virus in a timelock container
<Balsaq> no threat found
<Balsaq> woop di do
<_Techie_> install avg instead
<Balsaq> virus chest empty now i cant see what the heck happened
<Balsaq> frick me
<Balsaq> so ya really dont know for sure where it is
<Balsaq> unless ya believe that it really did get blocked which since the page never opened im prolly ok
<_Techie_> it did get blocked
<_Techie_> and unless you downloaded something from that site you wouldnt have got it anyway
<Balsaq> id almosst rather have it caged so i can poke it
<_Techie_> you should make a honeypot
<Balsaq> hmmm lets go back there
<Balsaq> yeah i should i read a lil about it the other day
<Balsaq> like a trap isnt it
<_Techie_> yeah
<_Techie_> you create an isolated area
<_Techie_> be it a seperate machine or just a virtual machien
<_Techie_> browse recklessly for awhile
<_Techie_> and set it going
<Balsaq> i will definitely do that for sure...will begin studying it right away
<_Techie_> be carful with it though
<_Techie_> its a dangerous hobby
<Balsaq> why
<_Techie_> well... you know how people collect stamps?
<Balsaq> yeah
<_Techie_> this is like collecting live grenades
<Balsaq> ?
<_Techie_> a honeypot is a place where you build up a collection of viruses
<_Techie_> if you dont take the correct precautions viruses may get loose
<[BT]Brendan> Do it with an OS that they don't run on? or do it in a virtual machine?
<Balsaq> what do i do after i capture them
<_Techie_> after you capture them you just let them run around in the honeypot
<Balsaq> oh so it screws up the author because now they cant spread
<_Techie_> it doesnt screw up the creators
<Balsaq> becasue the virus is trapped
<_Techie_> because theres a dozen other poepl that would probably be infected anyway
<_Techie_> its just a fun thing to do
<Balsaq> yeah
<_Techie_> like a hobby
<_Techie_> i dont currently have a honeypot but im thinking about setting one up in a month or two
<Balsaq> think i found the link...do i dare click it again?
<_Techie_> whats the URL?
<Balsaq> www.notebook-auctions.com/index.php?page=Reviews
<Balsaq> i think its the on
<Balsaq> not positive unless i click on it
<_Techie_> well im there now
<_Techie_> it looks clean
<Balsaq> ok ill move on
<_Techie_> but there is a "bid for free" icon that sounds like its fradulent
<Balsaq> hmmm never got in there
<Balsaq> laptopcellworld.com/cenkaetaya-reviews-gateway-nv59-500-i5-laptop-15-6inch-quick-overview/-Bangladesh
<Balsaq> may be that one
<_Techie_> that redirects to http://laptopcellworld.com/bangladesh-on-alert-to-prevent-swine-flu-after-citizen-dies-in-mexico/
<Balsaq> hmmm
<Balsaq> maybe that flipped out my avast
<_Techie_> maybe
<_Techie_> it probably doesnt like redirects
<Balsaq> nope  i think it was this one
<Balsaq> forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?p=29300987
<_Techie_> hehe, with that redirect one laptopcellworld.com/*anything in here*/-Bangladesh   will redirect to that site
<Balsaq> my screen just riolled up real fast seemingly by itself
<_Techie_> that site seems fine
<Balsaq> got to get used to this touch pad
<Balsaq> cant find it who knows what t hatwas all about prolly a bunch of HS
<Balsaq> i got to sleep....ski patrol in 3 hours....
<_Techie_> anyway im gonna watch some Full Metal Alchemist
<Balsaq> later...
<dbdii407> My mouse is wireless. And It just crapped out again
<Myrtti> ohai.
<Myrtti> does anyone know if it's possible to change the order in which applications start if they're set to autorun on login?
<ablomen> Myrtti, you want them to wait for the other one to start?
<Myrtti> well, if I could make my email program to wait until network-manager is done...
<Myrtti> because now the email program starts first, throws an error of cannot connect on all three accounts that it has, and prevents the rest of the autorun apps to start before I press "ok, ignore"
<Myrtti> including, of course, network-manager
<Myrtti> :-D
<ablomen> well i guess your best bet is to write a script that waits until it has a network connection and then launches the email client
<ablomen> and autostart that script
<HandOf0mega> who
 * HandOf0mega waves.
<TheSheep> !welcome | HandOf0mega
<ubottu> HandOf0mega: Hello and welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions or help others. If you'd like to chit-chat, please visit #xubuntu-offtopic and for developer discussion, see #xubuntu-devel :)
<balvonas> hey guys
<balvonas> maybe is there a fast way to get sopcast work on xubuntu?
<HandOf0mega> What is sopcast?
<balvonas> streaming protocol
<HandOf0mega> Ah right...not sure??! :-S Is it not in the repos?
<HandOf0mega> Hmmm....looks like a Windows P2P program right?
<HandOf0mega> Might run under WINE...no idea though. I use Vuze or Frostwire for P2P.
<CAPcap> !xsplash
<CAPcap> im considering installing xfce along with my standard ubuntu install. if i decide i want to get rid of it, how would i do so?
<CAPcap> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<HandOf0mega> I think you'd got sudo apt-get install xfce4
<charlie-tca> remove what you install
<HandOf0mega> and then apt-get remove xfce4 maybe :-S
<`mOOse`> anybody know how to get apps to stop re-opening after you reboot? This is driving me crazy
<CAPcap> well to install i would sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<CAPcap> but removal with kde isnt as simple as using autoremove. so i thought it would be harder with this as well
<charlie-tca> To remove all of xubuntu, you will have to search through synaptic package manager and remove all the xfce stuff
<CAPcap> ew
<CAPcap> i'll just leave it on there. doesnt take up that much space anyways
<HandOf0mega>  [sirc]  HandOf0mega (+i) on #vegetarian (+ntc)
<HandOf0mega> No, wouldn't worry about it taking up space....seeing as computer storage is mammoth these days lol
<CAPcap> HandOf0mega, i have a small hard drive
<HandOf0mega> Awww :-(
<HandOf0mega> How much GB?
 * charlie-tca thought I was alone running small drives. this machine has a 10gb and 40gb drives
<CAPcap> 40 GB but only like 35 usable and only lik 23 left
<HandOf0mega> I've got 160 now.
<HandOf0mega> Only 470 RAM thou.
<HandOf0mega> Hence why I run Xubuntu
<CAPcap> ive got a gig of ram
<HandOf0mega> Gnome & KDE are too bloated for me
<CAPcap> and reg ubuntu flies. im just experimenting.
<HandOf0mega> I use XFCE, Window Maker, Black Box, etc.
<CAPcap> kde is slow as &^%$ and ugly so i removed it
<CAPcap> ive got gnome and lxde and now im trying xfce
<`mOOse`> it sure is ugly - I'll give you that
<`mOOse`> gnome ain't no day at the beach either
<HandOf0mega> I'm loving Xfce though, it looks like Gnome but runs like it's on meth! LOL
<CAPcap> i quite like gnome
<charlie-tca> CAPcap: keep in mind, adding them together will also slow things down a little
<CAPcap> lxde is wicked fast but is missing so many features
<HandOf0mega> I used to use Gnome, I jus don't think my machine can handle it...
<HandOf0mega> Haven't tried LXDE yet, any good?
<CAPcap> quite fast
<HandOf0mega> Has anyone tried E17 yet? Was thinking of giving it a go...
<CAPcap> but not at all full featured
<CAPcap> which is why im still primarily gnome :)
<CAPcap> E17?
<`mOOse`> just that gnome is uggin fugly on my machine
<HandOf0mega> Enlightenment
<HandOf0mega> It's a window manager
<CAPcap> oh i dont use WMs
<CAPcap> i need full environments
<HandOf0mega> Yeah, that's why I've settled on XFCE, it's got the features of a desktop with the lightness of a WM
<CAPcap> im not a geek. im someone who was forced to switch from windows because a virus totalled my machine. i must have my user firendly GUI
<CAPcap> friendly*
<CAPcap> i dont know anything about window managers or how to use my computer while running them so i havent tried
<HandOf0mega> Fair play, a lot of ppl iv introduced to Ubuntu say it's easier to use than Windows
<HandOf0mega> WMs are just as easy 2 use, just they have a more simple design
<HandOf0mega> some ppl might find them easier
<CAPcap> well xfce just finished its install so im gonna switch over. i'll come back and tell you what i think
<HandOf0mega> but many ppl's screenshots look cluttered up with lots of terminals and code flying everywhere! lol
<HandOf0mega> okie dokies, gd luck!
<`mOOse`> anybody know how to get apps to stop re-opening after you reboot? This is driving me crazy
<`mOOse`> ?
<HandOf0mega> Applications > Settings > Settings manager > Autostarted apps
<`mOOse`> aha!
<HandOf0mega> Did it help? :-)
<`mOOse`> I don't have a settings manager so I'm looking in settings editor?
<HandOf0mega> Yeah, should be...
<HandOf0mega> I'm using Xubuntu 8.10 so it might be different...
<charlie-tca> also uncheck "save session... " when shutting down / quitting
<`mOOse`> not in there
<`mOOse`> yea I did/do that
<CAPcap> Im back
<HandOf0mega> Hmmmmm, what version are u using??
<`mOOse`> aha!
<`mOOse`> it's in Session And Starup
<charlie-tca> Applications -> Settings -> Session and Startup
<`mOOse`> *startup
<HandOf0mega> Kewl :-)
<CAPcap> Well it basically looks like the generic Gnome interface. though a little simplified
 * HandOf0mega nods.
<CAPcap> Speed wise its a hair faster on my system
<charlie-tca> CAPcap: did you get a blue background?
<HandOf0mega> It SHOULD run a lot faster than Gnome though...
<CAPcap> yeah
<HandOf0mega> Yeah, I did in 8.10
<CAPcap> with a tree and some biirds
<HandOf0mega> the version I'm using
<HandOf0mega> if i remember rightly
<charlie-tca> That is the right desktop, then
<HandOf0mega> what version u got?
<CAPcap> idk how do i check?
<charlie-tca> 8.10 had a swirl-like background
<CAPcap> why does it matter?
<HandOf0mega> yeah, might've iv forgot
<HandOf0mega> lol
<HandOf0mega> do a 'printenv' & should tell u
<charlie-tca> CAPcap: just open a terminal and type lsb_release -r
<HandOf0mega> that's the one ;-) sorry
<charlie-tca> It will say Ubuntu ????, but it is really Xubuntu
<CAPcap> how would i go about changing my cursor?
<HandOf0mega> jus realised printenv doesn't give u a version
<charlie-tca> Applications -> Settings -> mouse
<CAPcap> thanks
 * HandOf0mega nods.
<CAPcap> im so used to the one i loaded up with ubuntu that it bothers me when i get the generic one
<CAPcap> the ubuntu/xubuntu default mouse theme is ugly
<CAPcap> so what main differences should i be looking for here? (aside from my wine programs not working T_T)
<charlie-tca> speed and simplicity
<HandOf0mega> yeap, it's designed for older machines to give them a new breath of life really
<CAPcap> well everything runs pretty well on my system. Gnome runs fine LXDE is quick as a flash but is seriously lacking in some areas, this appears to be the middle ground for speed but so far looking like it works better overall than lxde. we wont even discuss kde because its horrible
<HandOf0mega> Yeah, I gave up on KDE long ago
<HandOf0mega> too bloated for my liking
<CAPcap> if I wanted to try a WM what would u suggest?
<HandOf0mega> Fluxbox probably...seems to be the most popular.
<HandOf0mega> do a google search for some screenshots
<CAPcap> what do you use?
<HandOf0mega> Xfce at the moment, but I've got Fluxbox, E16, Window Maker installed
<CAPcap> how about you charlie-tca do you use any window managers?
<charlie-tca> I use the one installed with xubuntu - xfwm4
<charlie-tca> It works well for me
<HandOf0mega> Is that the same as Xfce4??
<CAPcap> :) I love the whole ubuntu community. ive been really impressed
<HandOf0mega> me too :-)
<charlie-tca> It is the window manager for xfce
<charlie-tca> It installed with Xubuntu-desktop package
<HandOf0mega> Oh...
<HandOf0mega> Is it the default one?
<charlie-tca> yes
<CAPcap> xfce doesnt ask for my password for everything
<HandOf0mega> cool
<CAPcap> straight up ubuntu needs a password for everything i do. is xubuntu supposed to be like that?
<charlie-tca> depends on what it is you are doing
<CAPcap> installing stuff through synaptic and installing updates.
<charlie-tca> It should have asked once for the password to enter synaptic
<CAPcap> hmmm
<CAPcap> maybe it asked the first time i did updates and i didnt notice
<charlie-tca> But depending on how you update, that password may have still been valid. It expires in 10 minutes, I think
<CAPcap> oh cool
<HandOf0mega> yeah, i only have to type my password once
<CAPcap> on gnome ubuntu if u close a program (synaptic/update/software center) doesnt matter how fast u switch to another or go back, it asks again
<CAPcap> and they all have a 15? minute time out
<CAPcap> could be ten...
<HandOf0mega> that sound tedious
<HandOf0mega> sounds*
<CAPcap> you get used to it. i do it without thinking about it
<HandOf0mega> lol
<TheSheep> that's not really good
<`mOOse`> or you use a really stupid passwd like yoyoyo
<`mOOse`> or 1234
<TheSheep> the point of warnings, confirmation dialogs and password prompts is to only display them when you really should think
<CAPcap> well TheSheep I know what im opening up and i know what im installing and i know to expect the password
<`mOOse`> I think on a desktop they're stilly
<`mOOse`> -t
<TheSheep> CAPcap: good for you
<CAPcap> i notice it when it prompts me in other places
<CAPcap> obviously i notice it there too i guess because it threw me off that it didnt prompt me here
<TheSheep> `mOOse`: it rings some alarms when you click some link in the browser and a password prompt comes up
 * charlie-tca is thinking too many prompts is like "crying wolf"
<CAPcap> lol yes TheSheep
<CAPcap> charlie-tca i agree. how do you do that think where it shows the * and makes a comment about what you are thinking?
<Besogon> Hello. Does someone know how to use "fusermount" command?
<charlie-tca> use "/me" to start the line
<charlie-tca> Besogon: yes
<Besogon> How do you do it?
<charlie-tca> /usr/bin/sshfs -o idmap=user -p 22 charlie@192.168.51.3:/home/charlie /mnt/wc-home-charlie
<HandOf0mega> you type '/me your action'.
<charlie-tca> all on one line
<HandOf0mega> yeah.
 * HandOf0mega nods.
<TheSheep> /me can't do it
<charlie-tca> Besogon: it is always source here
<charlie-tca> source destination
 * CAPcap likes cheese
<charlie-tca> -p 22 is my port for ssh
<CAPcap> well im out for now :)
<HandOf0mega> okie dokies, laterz cap!
<HandOf0mega> peace.
<charlie-tca> Besogon: also, the directory in /mnt has the permissions changed to 777
<Besogon> charlie-tca, , I have USB-flash (label KINGSTON). I can see that label in /dev/disk/by-label when the usb-flash  is stuck. I'm trying to do fusermount KINGSTON and it usless
<charlie-tca> You have to mount the directory, I think
<`mOOse`> can't mount it normally?
<charlie-tca> I don't know that a label will work
<`mOOse`> yea you have to make a dir in /mnt or /media
<charlie-tca> You can make the directory anywhere, actually. Just make sure you have permission to mount it without sudo
<`mOOse`> I know in the ubuntu gnome install it has to be in /media or it won't see it
<charlie-tca> I make them in /mnt, and in /home
<charlie-tca> I think in gnome that is something in nautilus causing that
<Besogon> charlie-tca, I've made /home/roma/123 (It's I)
<Besogon> I don't undestand. fusermount should be more flexible than the mount...
<charlie-tca> so you should own it, then. then you should be able to mount it using sshfs -o idmap=user Your_user_name@host:/directory_to_mount /home/roma/123
<charlie-tca> If it fails, then change the permissions on /home/roma/123 to 777
<charlie-tca> You can ssh to the other system, right?
<ouyes> hi  how to install envyng ??
<`mOOse`> charlie-tca - got any experience with grub2?
<petsounds> !envyng > ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes, please see my private message
<charlie-tca> very little,
<`mOOse`> k..I need someone to help me restore my boot menu for XP/Win7 on my hd
<ouyes> petsounds, but i am in xubuntu, i can not find the package in  the synaptic?
<`mOOse`> grub killed it
<`mOOse`> I tried the recovery deal on the win7 install - it doesn't "see" my xp partition
<`mOOse`> says there's nothing wrong
<petsounds> !info envyng-gtk
<ubottu> envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): dummy package to envyng-core. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Besogon> charlie-tca, SSH? I have USB-sticker. How can I mount it? Sorry may be I stupid, but befor this time I did it like  "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/roma/123"
<charlie-tca> `mOOse`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2?action=show&redirect=GRUB2
<charlie-tca> Besogon: that is not fusermount, it is a normal mount
<charlie-tca> You mount it the same way for that drive
<charlie-tca> You asked Besogon | llo. Does someone know how to use "fusermount" command?
<charlie-tca> That requires fuse and ssh
<Besogon> Yes I can. I thought I could do it with fuse in command line like it do GNOME... it's very complicated. thanks I'll do it in old way
<Besogon> by
<slow-motion> bye
<rr72> hey all, where do i set system sounds so when i backspace in xfce4-terminal i get an audible beep
<rr72> *backspace at the begining of a line
<mr_pouit> rr72: settings > appearance, last tab, checkbox at the bottom
<mr_pouit> and I think you need to install libcanberragtk, and a freedesktop sound theme
<rr72> i think i have libcanXXXX
<rr72> no luck so far mr_pouit
<Diarrheal> Let this be a warning to those who think that Freenode is all wholesome and innocent.  http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Firefox_XPS_IRC_Attack
<jarnos> Is xfce4-utils and its recommended packages included in xubuntu cd?
<mr_pouit> yes
<neodragon> hello I just install xubuntu 9.04 on my wife's hp compaq Presario laptop and the function keys for the volume/www/lcd brightness, etc.. don't work, they work buy default in ubuntu 9.04. Is there a package I need to install to get those to work?
<TheSheep> neodragon: no, you just need to select the keyboard layout of your laptop in the keyboard settings
<neodragon> TheSheep: Oh ok, cool
<rr72> mr_pouit~ i want my irssi to "ping" me when i get hilighed
<pdg1> I can't seem to find the 1TB hard drive i had installed in this machine. any idea on how to fix that?
<rr72> fdisk -l and you don't see it?
<rr72> are you sure it is plugged in and set properly jumper wise?
<pdg1> it's SATA
<pdg1> and i'll check fdisk
<pdg1> well
<pdg1> i guess i don't even have fdisk
<pdg1> is that suspicious? because I know i'm pretty new to linux. but i think most distros come with things like fdisk
<charlie-tca> !info fdisk
<ubottu> Package fdisk does not exist in karmic
<pdg1> i see
<charlie-tca> pdg1: It is a command you type in the terminal. It won't be in the menus
<pdg1> yeah, i understand that
<charlie-tca> It is still installed, even in lucid
 * HandOf0mega is back!
<pdg1> simply typ "fdisk -l" in terminal, right?
<pdg1> no command found is what is returned :P
<charlie-tca> yes, without the quotes, and hit enter
<pdg1> no command found :P
<charlie-tca> what happens if you type fdisk and hit enter?
<pdg1> nevermind
<pdg1> i see what i did wrong :p
<pdg1> but
<pdg1> it returns nothing
<pdg1> if it try to use pastebinit it tells me I'm trying to send an empty document. is that normal?
<charlie-tca> you a user name and I think you need a subject
<pdg1> fdisk -l | pastebinit
<pdg1> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting
<pdg1> `
<charlie-tca> because there is no output from that command.
<charlie-tca> It is correct, fdisk -l gives nothing, so it is an empty document
<pdg1> okay... what is the point of fdisk -l
<pdg1> i thought it was supposed to list something :P
<charlie-tca> take a look at fdisk --help
<charlie-tca> or man fdisk
<charlie-tca> it says you have to give it a disk to use; like fdisk -l /dev/sda
<pdg1> hmm.. okay, let me try that
<charlie-tca> how many hard drives are in the system?
<pdg1> 2 hard drives
<pdg1> 1 ata and one 1TB sata
<charlie-tca> So, the main drive is sda and the second drive is sdb
<rr72> i get a listing of my drives when i use fdisk -l
<pdg1> of course :P this makes sense to me no
<rr72> :-P
<pdg1> so sda1 is partition 1 on disk sda
<rr72> mr_pouit~ i give up on sounds in xfce
<pdg1> fdisk still returns nothing for me though
<rr72> trye sudo fdisk -l
<charlie-tca> yes, sda1 is partition 1 on disk sda, which is the first drive used in the system
<pdg1> good show
<charlie-tca> sdb1 is the first partition on drive sdb, otherwise known as D: in windows
<rr72> i set my second drive to G: in winders :_P
 * charlie-tca thinks that is right for windows, was in 1996 when I last used it
<pdg1> okay.. so it returns sda1,sda2 and sda5
<charlie-tca> now try fdisk -l sdb
<charlie-tca> which is the other hard drive.
<charlie-tca> make that fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<pdg1> nothing
<rr72> does it show up in your bios?
<pdg1> crap... i feel like such an idiot
<pdg1> 119G Volume
<pdg1> oh... nevermind. I didn't get a lot of sleep last night. I thought this WAS my 1TB. but 100 GB doesn't equal a TB
<pdg1> i don't think it does. I can reboot and find out
<rr72> 1000GB is one TB
<rr72> /dev/sdb1              1.1T   747G   254G  75%
<pdg1> yeah... /dev/sdb1/ doesn't return anything either :P
<pdg1> so... reboot and look for what in my BIOS?
<rr72> my external filled with movies :-D
<rr72> sudo fdisk -l only shows one harddrive?
<pdg1> true
<rr72> just make sure there are two drives visible
<pdg1> sda
<pdg1> brb,yo'
<rr72> l8r
<rr72> bbia
<rr72> bbiab
<rr72> charlie-tca~ afk
<balvonas> anyone plays chess on fics?
<HandOf0mega> fics?
<balvonas> free internet chess server
<balvonas> http://www.freechess.org/
<HandOf0mega> Ah right, lol....I use GTKChess sometimes
<balvonas> match?;]
<CAPcap> how do i edit what shows up in my applications menu?
<knome> there's no menu editing app in xfce 4.6, so you'd have to edit files manually.
<CAPcap> how do i do that?
<rr72> i dont know but i would google
<knome> CAPcap, http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<rr72> knome~ wazzup?
<rr72> how the weather be over there in EU?
<knome> lots of snow here in finland :P
<knome> parked cars look like big snowballs
<knome> and what comes for me, lots of studies and work to handle
<Sachse_Siechtum> How can I assign command combinations in Xubuntu (i.e. crtl+alt+f for the file manager)
<knome> Sachse_Siechtum, what about applications/xfce menu -> settings -> keyboard -> (tab) application shortcuts
<Sachse_Siechtum> Thank you. :-)
<CAPcap> wooow thats a lot of work just to cut some stuff from my menu. im not gonna bother. thanks though knome
<knome> CAPcap, np.
#xubuntu 2010-02-04
<ouyes>  i want to add  two shortcuts of display desktop and open home folder in xubuntu, i do not know the command name of the two ,who can tell me ?
<ouyes> there is no lock screen shortcut? how to add one?
<tvaughn> how do i add a shortcut to my panel up top for terminal etc
<jarnos> Is X restarted when you log out of Xfce session in 9.04 and 9.10?
<Sysi-> yes
<jarnos> Sysi-: thanks
<jarnos> Can you use xinerama in 9.04?
<ouyes> it is so strange, i can mount,  create files, delete files, but i just can not copy files, what is wrong? i can not copy files from a ntfs partition to a ext4 filesystem(my home directory0, can anyone help me
<TheSheep> ouyes: what's the error?
<ouyes> TheSheep, no error message
<ouyes> you just can not paste files
<ouyes> TheSheep,  it is quite strange
<ouyes> TheSheep, you just can not copy files from the ntfs partition to ext4 home folder
<ouyes> TheSheep, are you still there
<TheSheep> ouyes: you issue the copy command and it prints no message?
<TheSheep> ouyes: maybe you have no write access to where you are trying to copy to?
<ouyes> TheSheep, but it is my home fold, how can i have no write access?
<TheSheep> how about free space?
<ouyes> enough
<BeepBeep> Has anyone been having erratic behavior with mouse and then a total freeze? Using x64 v9.10
<icek0ld> no
<icek0ld> sry
<BeepBeep> Mouse shows same prob with both PS2 and USB mouse
<BeepBeep> ok tnx
<BeepBeep> I feel it maybe SW related as I did not hv it at the start. Something I added on.
<BeepBeep> Any suggestions as to what I cud try?
<icek0ld> sound like a confilict of device try one usb at a time to isolate the prob same for ps2
<BeepBeep> ok tnx appreciate it.
<Pres-Gas> BeepBeep, I would look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log* and messages
<icek0ld> it's just an idea
<BeepBeep> ok
<Pres-Gas> You can paste any anomolies to the pastebin and we can look at it as well.
<Pres-Gas> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BeepBeep> Ok great.
<BeepBeep> Shall check
<Pres-Gas> :D
<yesitisjustme> i have a sprint wireless card and baud rate is 9600 is this to low or is it correct?
<rosco> anyone - i'm shopping for a distro for an older laptop.  1Ghz and 128Rram.  32Gig HD.  would xubuntu work?
<rosco> anyone?
<charlie-tca> With 128MG ram, it will run very slow
<charlie-tca> You would not be able to use the gui, as I recall
 * charlie-tca wondering if I said it wrong?
<vinnl> It will definitely not be pleasant
<charlie-tca> so maybe it wasn't me?
<vinnl> I believe we mention as minimum requirement 192MB
<charlie-tca> yeah, but who reads anything these days?
<charlie-tca> didn't put it on facebook or twitter, it ain't true, right?
<vinnl> Obviously
 * charlie-tca using weechat in lucid, seem to be missing most of the shifted letters
<charlie-tca> (even the ceo of sun resigned via twitter today)
<vinnl> 0.o
<ubuntu> somone know of any graphical ubuntu application to write Floppy images?
<charlie-tca> bittin: once you mount them, you can use thunar just like with any other drive, AFAIR
<bittin> :o and that unpacks the image etc etc?
<charlie-tca> unpack? a floppy should be just another disk formatted in fat16 or fat32, isn't it?
<charlie-tca> or any other fs you format it too
<bittin> yea but i downloaded an image of DOS 7.1
<bittin> how do i write it to a floppydisk?
<charlie-tca> image as in iso image?
<bittin> the readme says winimage are it something like that out for Linux
<bittin> charlie-tca, yes
<charlie-tca> burn it to a cd, then copy it to the floppy, I would guess
<charlie-tca> or try burn to floppy, if it is available when you right click the image
<bittin> *facepalm*
<charlie-tca> When I click an iso, I can "open with brasero", then I should be able to tell brasero which device to use
<bittin> charlie-tca, Brasero can't use Floppy drives :(
<charlie-tca> Oh! well, burn it to the cd, then?
 * charlie-tca knows lucid can't burn at all
<bittin> but the computer dosen't want to boot cds
<charlie-tca> burn to cd, copy to floppy?
<charlie-tca> or use k3b, maybe
<charlie-tca> Not sure what will burn to floppy, now. They tell me lucid is trying to find floppy image on every boot now.
<charlie-tca> even when there is no floppy controller present
<bittin> i tried dd now will see if it works if it does i will write floppy #2 :)
<charlie-tca> good luck
<dimitris> hi folks
 * Psilocybin_Elf waves.
<Psilocybin_Elf> Hi
<dimitris>  i am trying to play this stream....mms://sentrafm.live24.gr/sentrafm   but i cant with anyone player...any ideas?
<Psilocybin_Elf> Not sure what the MMS:// tag is...?! :-S
<Psilocybin_Elf> Anyone?
<Psilocybin_Elf> Aha: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multimedia_Messaging_Service
<dimitris> mplayer...vlc..
<dimitris> no solution! :(
<Psilocybin_Elf> or en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Media_Server
<Psilocybin_Elf> Not too sure though...
<dimitris> i tried the most of them....
<Psilocybin_Elf> Have you asked the guys on the mplayer & vlc channels?
<dimitris> not yet...you think is a good idea?
<dimitris> i will do then!
<Psilocybin_Elf> Yeah, I would ask on #mplayer or #vlc
<tvaughn> how do i add a shortcut to my panel up top for terminal etc
<vinnl> Right-click it, Add new item, Launcher :)
<tvaughn> its not letting me
<tvaughn> right click launches
<vinnl> Ah, you have to make sure you're not clicking another item on the panel
<tvaughn> oh
<tvaughn> but wheres the bin im looking for
<vinnl> Probably in /usr/bin
<vinnl> /usr/bin/Terminal e.g.
<tvaughn> i know im wondering what the default terminal is for xubuntu 9.10
<vinnl> xfce4-terminal, also launched by /usr/bin/Terminal
<tvaughn> /usr/bin/tty?
<tvaughn> there is no terminal
<tvaughn> theres an xterm
<vinnl> Hmm, odd, but /usr/share/xfce4-terminal should be there I suppose
<tvaughn> nope
<vinnl> Oh sorry I mean /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal
<tvaughn> got it
<tvaughn> :)
<blip-> hi, I just upgraded to xubuntu 9.10.   When I have xfce4-power-manager running, it makes the laptop brightness go up and down in steps of 2..... such that I only have 3 brightness settings.     If I kill the xfce power manager then the brightness controls are back to normal (but of course no OSD).   any ideas why this happens ?    gnome-power-manager doesn't have this problem
<`mOOse`> guys, how do I pin an app to the status bar?
<`mOOse`> or menu bar - whatever you call it
<vinnl> `mOOse`, you mean to just have its icon on the panel?
<`mOOse`> yea
<`mOOse`> you know, like firefox and
<vinnl> Right-click an empty part of the panel, select Add new item, then Launcher
<`mOOse`> "places" do out of the box
<`mOOse`> ok
<vinnl> (This will be easier in the next version of the panel)
<`mOOse`> I'm wanting to put terminal up there - do I have to add a command to the Command line? Or do I just want to click the Run In Terminal box?
<vinnl> No, you want to enter "xfce4-terminal"
<`mOOse`> sorry - I know this is pretty elementary
<`mOOse`> oh...ok
<vinnl> No, it's more complicated than it should be
<tvaughn> vinnl: i thought it was too complicated
<vinnl> I understand, it is :) Nick Schermer, the developer, has already written the functionality to be able to drag items from e.g. the menu onto the panel, so when the next version of Xfce is released it'll be easier :)
<`mOOse`> ok, that puts it on the right side of the bar - any way to coax it over to the left where the other apps are?
<vinnl> `mOOse`, right click it, select Move
<`mOOse`> I did - it stubbornly ignores me
<tvaughn> vinnl: i have another suggestion
<tvaughn> add the ability to right click the icons in the application menu and add to panel
<tvaughn> gnome does that
<`mOOse`> yes
<`mOOse`> yes!!
<vinnl> `mOOse`, hmm, that's odd... Can you click Move or is it greyed out?
<tvaughn> gnomes a piece of crap tho
<vinnl> tvaughn, I'm not a developer so I can't make that into reality :) But you could file that against xfce4-panel in Xfce's bug tracker
<vinnl> Unfortunately the panel's developer just announced he's taking a break from Xfce development, IIRC
<Psilocybin_Elf> Yucky Gnome!
 * Psilocybin_Elf agrees that would be a good feature though...
<`mOOse`> no, I can click move alright - it greys out the whole bar though
<tvaughn> `mOOse`: its supposed to do that
<vinnl> Yeah I believe you should be able to drag it after that
<tvaughn> brb
<`mOOse`> I just clicked the "freely moveable" box in the panel properties and that just made it go crazy - all my apps windows got larger and ocluded the panel somewhat...then when I re-clicked the box it put the panel on the bottom of the screen bar
<`mOOse`> now that panel's on the bottom of my screen mixed with my apps icons
<`mOOse`> hehe
<vinnl> Oh haha
<`mOOse`> ack - I can't move it back
<vinnl> You have to do that in the panel properties, I suppose
<`mOOse`> haha - no - I was trying to move it by using the move function - all I had to do was left-click on it and move it
<vinnl> The panel?
<`mOOse`> yea
<vinnl> Ah cool
<`mOOse`> yes, thank gof
<`mOOse`> d
<`mOOse`> that would have driven me spastic
<vinnl> But to make it sit in a fixed position again you'll need the properties, IIRC
<`mOOse`> k
<`mOOse`> ooohh kaaay...I think I understand now
<`mOOse`> there's a panel 1 and panel 2
<`mOOse`> they refer to top and bottom?
<`mOOse`> yes?
<vinnl> Well, there's just two panels named 1 and 2, and one happens to be situated at the top and one at the bottom
<vinnl> You could, if you wanted (which you probably don't :P) add some more panels and have multiple panels at the top, for example ;-)
<`mOOse`> ok, and they each have different settings choices
<vinnl> Yes
<`mOOse`> which is confusing me :-)
<`mOOse`> now I can't seem to get the top one to stretch across the whole desktop
<vinnl> Yeah it's a bit of a power user feature but nice to have, and mostly isn't in the way unless you click it accidentally
<`mOOse`> it's just slightly bigger than the icons that are in it
<`mOOse`> I don't mind panels! I'd just like to understand their behavior first though :-)
<`mOOse`> man I'm really really liking this DE
<vinnl> I'm trying to find out what the setting was named to restore that behaviour :)
<`mOOse`> after gnome and kde this is such a pleasure
<vinnl> Ah, here, you need the drop-down menu next to the selection of the position
<`mOOse`> well thanks for it if/when you remember
<vinnl> See this screenshot: http://www.23hq.com/Vincentt/photo/2872764
<`mOOse`> ok
<vinnl> It's the "Full Width" part :)
<`mOOse`> whoa... somehow I managed to get the top panel BEHIND the bottom panel!
<vinnl> xD
<`mOOse`> if I make panel 1 freely moveable I can get it up to the top and stay there, but as soon as I click the fixed position to get to the normal width/full width button, it pops back down to the bottom of the screen again
<vinnl> Yeah then you have to select its positions with the button to the left of that drop-down menu, I presume
<`mOOse`> sorry - had a drive-by conversation here - yes that worked lol
<`mOOse`> thanks
<`mOOse`> that never occurred to me
<`mOOse`> and that's probably why I can't move that terminal icon because the panel's stretched across the whole top of the screen and it snaps to the left or right depending...
<`mOOse`> makes sense, sorta
<vinnl> It might also be that the terminal icons is locked :)
<vinnl> Right click it to unlock it :)
<`mOOse`> hmm
<`mOOse`> when I click on it, it just gives me the panel menu
<`mOOse`> ok, now I got the launcher
<`mOOse`> no choices in there to lock/unlock
<vinnl> I believe "Locked" was just an entry in the right-click menu of a launcher
<`mOOse`> when I right click on the icon the menu comes up for the panel and the launcher entry is at the top of that menu, but it's greyed out
<`mOOse`> I think I'm nuking my xp/win7 dual boot and installing xubuntu and win7 on here
<vinnl> Oh OK, then perhaps I'm wrong about any lock functionality
<`mOOse`> I can't seem to figure it out (no surprise there)
<homebrewcider> Hi there, I have a fresh installation of Xubuntu 9.10. Auto login fails every time and I get taken to a manual login screen. It takes usually between 4 and 8 attempts to login using my user name and password. How can I check the cause of the problem. I'm assuming there's a log somewhere but don't know what to look for.
#xubuntu 2010-02-05
<yesitisjustme> my baud rate says 9600 if i try to higher the baud rate can i damage the modem?
<balvonas> physically?;]
<balvonas> no
<yesitisjustme> cause on terminal it says that 9600 is the maximum baut it could safely use something like that
<yesitisjustme> baut=baud
<yesitisjustme> anyone wich baud rate i choose put
<yesitisjustme> ?
<balvonas> what is the point of doing that?
<yesitisjustme> to get higher speed?
<balvonas> you will not get higher speed
<yesitisjustme> ok
<Balsaq> good morning xubuntu developers, coders, pro hackers and casual observers!
<BluShift> I can mount a windows share in Ubuntu fine, by creating a Launcher pointing to a Location, and that Location being smb://server/share -- However, in Xubuntu it's completely different. What's the best way to easily mount a windows share in Xubuntu?
<patsbin> Good morning. I'm trying to get Adobe Air and Tweetdeck running under xubunt 9.10 (2.6.31-17-generic x86_64). I used this howto: http://technologycrowd.com/2009/10/22/install-tweetdeck-on-64-bit-ubuntu-linux-desktop-2/ After installing tweetdeck using the installer on the website, I still get the message that Tweetdeck can't find my data. Any ideas?
<patsbin> Ok. Found out that the problem is the gnome-keyring-daemon. Using GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID="whatever_pid" /opt/TweetDeck/bin/TweetDeck works just fine.
<BlitzHere> Hello
<BlitzHere> I'm new to ubuntu, or rather linux in general
<charlie-tca> !hi | BlitzHere
<ubottu> BlitzHere: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BlitzHere> I've chosen to switch to ubuntu and am trying to figure out which ubuntu version I should use... I'm tilting towards xubuntu but am not sure yet
<charlie-tca> What are the specs of your system?
<scopecreep> BlitzHere, if you have a relativly fast connection i would try them all, but i love xubuntu personally
<BlitzHere> bad connection 256 kbps...
<BlitzHere> 1.6 Ghz P4
<BlitzHere> 512 meg RAM
<BlitzHere> Nvidia FX 5200
<BlitzHere> 80 GB SATA 7200 rpm HDD
<scopecreep> hmm yeah, while im a noob myself i would imagine xfce would be good with that system
<charlie-tca> Any of them should work for you. Personally, I use Xubuntu. It works very good on my old hardware and on my new system.
<scopecreep> the only bottleneck i see is the ram
<scopecreep> same, i use it on my best and worst system
<BlitzHere> well.. the most important issue for me is performance
<BlitzHere> I don't care about the looks
<BlitzHere> as long as it doesn't hamper ease-of-use
<scopecreep> spoken like someone who gets paid by the job, i respect that
<scopecreep> the cool part (i think) about xfce is that it can use anything gnome can pretty much
<scopecreep> so as bare bones or as bling bling as you want it, its been done and documented
<scopecreep> plus i have ADD and i like having few distractions
<scopecreep> other than vodka on snow days of course
<BlitzHere> I should be using the system for some general office work (minor word processing, presentations and spreadsheets on openoffice), and a good amount of multimedia processing (music, movies, from the HDD, CD or DVD) and a good amount of gaming (primarily Linux native games plus some DOSBox games and a couple of the smaller Windows which are known to work on Wine)
<BlitzHere> Does Xubuntu offer significant performance gains?
<scopecreep> not gains as much as less overhead
<BlitzHere> Oh and having Firefox open with like 100 tabs...
<scopecreep> so depending on how you interperate it
<BlitzHere> less overhead, as in?
<scopecreep> kde and gnome are both very nice, but they do lots of stuff that i would call fluff
<scopecreep> bear in mind im a noob still myself, just about 9 months of linux use
<scopecreep> but for example i dont need a recent document manager, i have one called my brain
<BlitzHere> eh, when you are speaking with someone who has about 1 day of Linux experience and a LOT of windows experience... think you'd be a genius
<BlitzHere> Working on windows too much makes it harder to shift
<scopecreep> its not so bad man
<balvonas> what do you mean with "windows experience" BlitzHere ?
<scopecreep> you could jump right in xubuntu with little trouble if your network hardware works
<BlitzHere> and fluff as in windows doing funky blinking/bending?
<scopecreep> yeah fades, drop shadows
<scopecreep> among many other things
<scopecreep> xfce just does what needs to be done to manage windows
<BlitzHere> balvonas: nothing profesional, but can do just about anything on Windows and DOS
<scopecreep> it also does anything else, you just have to install that extra if you will
<scopecreep> i have 8 gigs of ram and im still miserly about it
<scopecreep> firefox will still be the bane of your existance
<BlitzHere> firefox?? hmm?
<scopecreep> although i hear there is a firefox addin that reduces memory usage
<balvonas> nah, firefox is crap
<scopecreep> im the type of guy that leaves one instance of firefox open for like 2 weeks in some cases
<BlitzHere> Eh, it works fine for me on WinXP... if it can do that much, that's works for me
<BlitzHere> balvonas: recommendation?
<balvonas> chrome
<scopecreep> is it in apt yet?
<balvonas> nope
<scopecreep> bah too much work
<scopecreep> hehe
<balvonas> one line to cli is too much work?
<scopecreep> i run that for gmail and wave
<scopecreep> chrome that is
<BlitzHere> eh, I've used that too when it first cam out...but stopped cuz some of the addons I needed weren't on it yet...
<scopecreep> but thats at work
<scopecreep> adblock never worked right for me
<scopecreep> neither of the chrome blockers
<BlitzHere> hmm..it does good for me. I've been using it since my dialup days.
<scopecreep> downloading the movie and just not playing it doesnt make me happy
<BlitzHere> Hmm...?
<scopecreep> elinks or death?
<scopecreep> heh as if you could survive 1 day with links
<charlie-tca> You could always try midori, for a lightweight browser
 * BlitzHere goes to google that
<scopecreep> im a fan of webkit
<scopecreep> and i dont dislike google4
<scopecreep> but, hmm... i dont trust anyone
<BlitzHere> its also a microsoft research OS O.o
<scopecreep> and a crappy liqour
<charlie-tca> BlitzHere: midori?
<BlitzHere> yes
<charlie-tca> search on google instead of bling
<BlitzHere> Midori (operating system) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<BlitzHere> first result on google
<charlie-tca> weird
<scopecreep> i read somewhere about a minimilist browser based on the unix paridigm
<BlitzHere> yeah, and I get the browser as result 2
<charlie-tca> It is a browser developed and maintained by the fine folks at Xfce
<scopecreep> but yeah im drinking so all i can think of is drink names now
<charlie-tca> It is also in the repositories, so you can install and test it easily
<scopecreep> orly
<BlitzHere> I got that too... it's "also" a MS OS
<scopecreep> 4 hole megs eh? i got my eye on you
<BlitzHere> hmm...searching on google.com doesn't give out the midori web brwser at all... google.co.in gives it as the second result...odd
<scopecreep> payola
<scopecreep> ? or .
<BlitzHere> Before I forget, Xubuntu uses the same package system as Ubuntu, right? i.e. it has all the packages that are available for ubuntu? I don't really how this package system works, so I have to ask...
<charlie-tca> BlitzHere: you are correct
<BlitzHere> thx
<charlie-tca> If you are using a live cd or have it installed, you can go to Applications -> System -> Synaptic Package Manager and view all the packages available
<charlie-tca> You can also search there for any package by name or description
<BlitzHere> so, basically any application or driver that I am looking for should be available there?
<BlitzHere> For example I'
<BlitzHere> d be looking for the proprietary NVidia river
<BlitzHere> driv*er
<charlie-tca> Why?
<charlie-tca> look in Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers and see what it recommends
<BlitzHere> I have an FX5200 card... shouldn't I be looking for teh NVidia linux driver?
<charlie-tca> You would activate that there, also
<BlitzHere> ah..ok
<BlitzHere> will keep that in mind
<charlie-tca> You don't need the proprietary drivers unless you need 3d display, most of the time
<BlitzHere> 1 word... games
<charlie-tca> 2 words, I don't
<BlitzHere> mostly stuff like Vega strike
<charlie-tca> games means nothing to me, I don't play them
<BlitzHere> ah, ok but I do, and I'm assuming I'd need the drivers...
<BlitzHere> anyway, VLC media player/KM player should be available there? right?
<charlie-tca> yup
<BlitzHere> what were you saying about a cli command for chrome?
<charlie-tca> That wasn't me, I don't use it
<charlie-tca> chrome is the google operating system, isn't it? Chromium should be the browser itself
<BlitzHere> nope, chrome is also the browwser
<BlitzHere> chrome OS is the netbook OS
<charlie-tca> Or is chrome the windows browser, and chromium the linux browser?
<BlitzHere> which is designed to work with specific hardware
<BlitzHere> http://www.google.com/chrome?platform=linux
<BlitzHere> hmm...this is from the picasa linux page
<BlitzHere> Desktop Integration features require a current version of Gnome or KDE.
<tivotyro> Good morning folks
<tivotyro> I am running latest xubuntu - livecd version installed on a usb with persistence - and I am trying to autohide the panels.  Anyone know of a way to do that?
<Sysi> right click -> customize panel
<Sysi> there's tap autohide
<tivotyro> right click on the panel or on the desktop?
<Sysi> panel
<tivotyro> hmmm, I didn't see that option.  Will have to look more carefully.
<tivotyro> so you don't have to gconftool or gconfig-editor or anything like that which you have to do in ubuntu?
<Sysi> i think there are same option
<tivotyro> ok, well now I feel stupid.  I never saw that before on ubuntu but sure enough it is there.
<Sysi> :)
<tivotyro> off I go.  Thanks for the help.
<muzy> Hello everyone, I have a little font-problem.. I just copied some font files into /etc/x11/fonts/ but these font's are not recognized. Any idea?
<charlie-tca> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<muzy> thanks
<Sachse_Siechtum> Since I got "log in automaticly in Xubuntu" I lost the "quit options" dialog when I click on the quit button.
<Sachse_Siechtum> where you get "log off, standby, shut down...ect"
<Sachse_Siechtum> now when I click the "quit button" I just quit to the login screen
<Sachse_Siechtum> problem solved
<Sachse_Siechtum> just googled it
<cPt> hello
<cPt> i have some problems with my wireless
<cPt> just installed xubuntu on my laptop
<cPt> i made a new wireless connection, entered SSID, MAC and WEP
<cPt> but it doesnt connect
<cPt> any suggestions?
<muzy> is your wlan interface working?
<muzy> (e.g. does it appear in "iwlist"?)
<cPt> i get "failed to read scan data : Network is down" on wlan0
<muzy> do you have the wlan device powered on?
<cPt> I should have, unless the default is off
<muzy> does lspci or lsusb show the device?
<cPt> yes it does
<muzy> are the drivers loaded?
<muzy> (check dmesg)
<cPt> ah, it says i need to go to wireless.kernel.org to download drivers
<cPt> thanks a lot :)
<muzy> well wait cPt
<muzy> what card is it?
<muzy> maybe you just have to install a package with apt
<cPt> Broadcom BCM4318 [AirForce One 54G]
<Sysi> have you tried just to click icon in panel?
<cPt> yes
<Sysi> what does it show?
<muzy> Yeah there is a Panel Option "Hardware Drivers"
<muzy> it should automatically show you what you have to install
<cPt> Thanks!
<muzy> and it will allow you to install it automatically
<Sysi> i meant the nm-applet icon
<cPt> thanks a lot
<cPt> new to ubuntu
<Sysi> i just needed to click for connecting wlan
<muzy> no problem, you are welcome
<muzy> Sysi, some drivers are missing in this case
<muzy> so he won't be able to connect though
<muzy> *he/she/it
<muzy> sorry everyone
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Crewsr3_> how do I connect to a network share in xubuntu?
<balvonas> q
<jussi01> any of the regular named ops around atm?
<knome> jussi01, o/ ? :P
<jussi01> knome: Im looking for someone to pop something about #ubuntu-irc-helpers to /topic as I dont think its appropriate for me to do it with just irc council privelidges
<knome> ah
<knome> i don't think i can do that. :P
<jussi01> knome: why not?
<knome> jussi01, i'm only op at #xubuntu
<knome> i think.
<jussi01> knome: yup, and thats what Im after, something in the topic here about #ubuntu-irc-helpers
<knome> oh, topic HERE
<knome> lol
<knome> &n
<knome> oops
<knome> :)
<apoc90> can somebody help me? i can't login to my Xubuntu desktop but i can get into GNOME, when i select Xfce if just takes me back to the login screen over and over. I can however get into Xfce with a brand new user i just created.
<jussi01> ok, now bed for me
<knome> jussi01, see PM!
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 9.10 is out! Download, Share it, Seed it! | Get Support:  http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Need help and no one around? Get in on the mailing list action at http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic | Regular helpers:  #ubuntu-irc-hel
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 9.10 is out! Download, Share it, Seed it! | Get Support:  http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Need help and no one around? Get in on the mailing lists at http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic | Regular helpers: #ubuntu-irc-helpers
<knome> hmm
<knome> apoc90, there's probably something wrong in the session with your user
<apoc90> oh
<apoc90> how would i go about fixing that?
<apoc90> i'm sorry i'm very new =[
<knome> charlie-tca, can you remember particular files?
<knome> np, we all have to start womewhere
<knome> ...somewhere
<charlie-tca> .config and .cache, and maybe .local
<knome> apoc90, those are folders in your home directory
<charlie-tca> apoc90: they are hidden files, so you will need to turn on "view hidden files" under the View menu in thunar
<apoc90> I already have that enabled,
<apoc90> which folder would it be in?
<charlie-tca> Those will be three folders in /home/YOUR_USER_NAME/
<charlie-tca> in the broken users name
<apoc90> I have 50 folders in the broken user name's folder
<knome> /home/username/.config
<knome> /home/username/.cache
<knome> /home/username/.local
<charlie-tca> It will remove the configuration settings, but should let you use that name again
<apoc90> Oh so i delete these folders?
<charlie-tca> Wait
<charlie-tca> look at /home/username/.ICEauthority  and see if your user owns it or root?
<apoc90> Yeah, I have that file in the username directory
<apoc90> I can't open it, should i just open it with gedit or something?
<charlie-tca> Okay, check properties and see if it listed as root or username
<charlie-tca> You can't open it. It is in a format you can't read
<charlie-tca> But if root is the file owner, you can't log in
<apoc90> Under the "Permissions" tab, it states that the owner is my username
<apoc90> the username that I am failing to login to that is
<charlie-tca> okay, then you will need to delete folders. Just delete the /home/username/.cache and /home/username/.config  and try to log in
<charlie-tca> If it fails, delete /home/username/.local also
<apoc90> ok ill be right back
<apoc90> Charlie, it worked! Thanks alot I really appreciate it.
<apoc90> Thank you too knome
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<knome> np
 * charlie-tca thinks it is a bit of a pain to put the settings back the way you want it, but at least the user is usable
<knome> true
<knome> though i always try to push those things as default which i will use/see most people using anyway
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> makes it easier that way
#xubuntu 2010-02-06
<titan_ark> .
<nikolam> .
<Balsaq> good morning resident coders of xubuntu.
<bazhang> Balsaq, hi
<Balsaq> yellow bazhang!
<bazhang> hehe
<Balsaq> your name is not highlighted yet you can speak?
<bazhang> you mean marked away?
<Balsaq> yes, and it is light color as though you are not present
<bazhang> well it keeps people guessing whether I am here or not :)
<Balsaq> Sysy-!!!
<Balsaq> Sysi-!
<bazhang> Balsaq, if you get back on the linux ubuntu box you might try chanserv.py with xchat
<bazhang> Balsaq, ie for your own channel
<Balsaq> hmmm why is that
<Balsaq> actually xubuntu had one built right in
<Balsaq> nice one
<bazhang> ah okay
<bazhang> chanserv.py is written by Seveas, one of the Ubuntu IRC early mavens
<Balsaq> maybe it is the one you mentioned..i installed it thru the terminal i think
<bazhang> lets you use lots of simple commands to set topic, and other things you need to do with far fewer commands/typing etc
<Balsaq> i will read about that one...sounds different actually
<Balsaq> link?
<bazhang> first hit on google
<bazhang> chanserv.py
<Balsaq> got it up on my laptop next to me
<Balsaq> kaarsemaker
<bazhang> just copy that to ~/.xchat2 folder
<Sysi-> morning Balsaq
<Balsaq> Sysi- !!!  Supreme Master Xubuntu Techician Dude!
<Sysi-> or not :p
<Sysi-> or maybe i just know too 1337 debian hackers
<Balsaq> my problem is....my xubuntu 904 computer never breaks! so i never learn how to fix xubuntu!
<Sysi-> following irc and forums is pretty good way
<Balsaq> i wish i could write code
<Balsaq> would love to write code for xubuntu
<Balsaq> now it seems like they are trying to best xubuntu with lubuntu or stuff like that
<syn-ack> Good morning people... Could someone please tell me exactly how much XFCE4 in Xubuntu differs from the mainline distribution? The Documentation at xfce's site doesn't seem to match up with what's in this at all
<syn-ack> Nevermind. I see what it is. this is version 4.6... I'll shut up and eat crow. :/
<balvonas> syn-ack: not much differs
<syn-ack> yeah, I figured out why the XFCE docs wern't working. ;)
<valentinex> all here are xubuntu users?
<valentinex> i have installed a new PCI sound card, how to activate in my xubuntu?
<valentinex> ping
<valentinex> buzz
<valentinex> buzz | all
<valentinex> :(
<knome> !patience | valentinex
<ubottu> valentinex: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<valentinex> ubottu
<valentinex> tnx
<valentinex> how to check these
<valentinex> Does the device /dev/dsp exist?
<valentinex> Are you a member of the group "audio"? (check /etc/group)
<valentinex> Can you send something directly to the sound device, like
<valentinex> $ cat /var/log/kern.log > /dev/dsp8
<knome> 1. does 'ls /dev/dsp' give you any output in terminal?
<knome> 2. is your username in 'cat /etc/group | grep audio' output in terminal?
<knome> 3. does the command issued give error messages?
<valentinex> oh its working fine now, actually the PCI card is of so low quality giving low sound ... card problem :(
<valentinex> how to choose my PCI card as default system sound device in xubuntu?
<Psilocybin_Elf> Maybe go into your sound settings I think?
<LetsGo67> My LAN-hosted HTTP server is slow! How do I speed it up, please?
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: be more specific
<LetsGo67> TheSheep: tu parles français?
<TheSheep> nope
<knome> !fr | LetsGo67
<LetsGo67> 30 seconds within the LAN, 5 seconds via proxy; to load a HTML document with lots of graphics.
<LetsGo67> Ne fonctionne pas.
<knome> ymm
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: static content?
<LetsGo67> TheSheep define "static content".  It's not DHTML.
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: is it generated on the server side, or just kept in files?
<LetsGo67> Kept in files.
<LetsGo67> TheSheep?
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: I'd use top to see what's making the server so busy
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: it should serve static files really fast
<LetsGo67> TheSheep: "top" on the server itself, or on remote PC?
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: on the server
<LetsGo67> TheSheep top doesn't work on my server.
<TheSheep> how so?
<LetsGo67> Command not found.  Anyway.  I can ping from the client to the sever.
<LetsGo67> But I cannot ping from the server to the client.
<TheSheep> just install it
<LetsGo67> I don't know how.
<TheSheep> I thought that top is installed by default on xubuntu
<TheSheep> sudo apt-get install top
<LetsGo67> This is an old computer.  It can't handle much.  It's not Xubuntu but I asked here just in case.
<TheSheep> what is it then?
<LetsGo67> A lightweight distro of some sort.
<knome> asking a wrong channel "just in case" isn't particularly wise.
<knome> doesn't help you much and we can't really help you
<LetsGo67> It's all I can do.
<LetsGo67> Is 104ms any good?
<knome> no
 * TheSheep gets bored and goes away
<knome> yeah
<LetsGo67> It's all I can get.
 * knome too
<knome> i'm sorry, but this is not the right place.
<knome> ask ##linux
<knome> or sth
<LetsGo67> Doesn't anyone own a server?
<knome> that's a completely different thing.
<LetsGo67> Why is it slow on the LAN but fast on the web?
<LetsGo67> Could it be Wi-Fi?
<LetsGo67> Thanks a lot.
<Balsaq> good morning xubuntu developers, coders, engineers and casual observers!
<likemindead> (Mostly lurkers.)
<Balsaq> one thing i added to my xubuntu computer was bleachbit. when i am done using the computer i run bleachbit. it is supposed to help keep the computer in a "fresh instal'' state. Seems to be working.
<rascal999> how do i enable bluetoth?
<likemindead> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<nwadawg> hi all
<likemindead> What're the current favorite emulators for NES, SNES, & Genesis?
<Hammercat> hhay i have got a problem
<Hammercat> at a site where i want multi upload : it asks for a plugin but the plugin finder cant find them
<likemindead> In Firefox? What is it?
<Hammercat> when i use : firefox
<Hammercat> at a site
<Hammercat>  and i will do a multi upload he ask for a plugin but the finder cant find the plug in but last time he did normal (the firefox
<syn-ack> Got a weird issue going on with Xubuntu... Seems that when cold booting, when it gets to the point of loading the Window Manager, that I get weird "writing" of chars to VT 7, thus forcing me to have to log into the system via VT1 and restarting gdm afterwhich it loads everything just fine.
<syn-ack> I haven't been able to trace it back to anything particular and admittedly, I have not checked the forums yet, I thought I'd try here and see if anyone else has had this issue, and if not, I'll file a bug report on it
<red> heya! i migrated from ubuntu to xubuntu and have a little problem with fstab and not getting my stuff mounted automatically
<red> this workden in ubuntu: /dev/sda3       /media/Red              ntfs-3g uid=1000,gid=1000       0        0
<red> however, once I rebooted, nothing appeared in xubuntu
<red> wrong syntax or missing some package?
<Sysi> we talked about this at #ubuntu-fi?
<red> aye
<Sysi> fstab-level should work still..
<red> I went for a fresh install after I figured out tearing problems and worked fine in xubuntu desktop
<red> but wanted a fresh install :)
<red> everything else runs fine
<Sysi> do those folders where you have selected to mount exist?
<red> Sysi: was there something else to it that I forgot then mhh?
<red> ill create the folders and try a remount, could be it since it was required in netbook remix of ubuntu aswell
<red> and that was it, ty for making me remember it as a side effect :>
<slow-motion> hi
<red> using blueman to pair up a bluetooth device (phone) but it won't send nor receive the call for pairing with a number
<titan_ark> hello =)
<titan_ark> i wanted to know how i can set up ssh. need to do that and tunnling etc to access my school unix system. on windows i used putty and tight vnc
<TheSheep> titan_ark: open a terminal and type 'ssh username@adres'
<TheSheep> titan_ark: that's all
<titan_ark> TheSheep: okay thank you. shall try
<titan_ark> TheSheep: what about the need to tunnel, etc for security?
<TheSheep> titan_ark: there are some good howtos on ssh port forwarding
<TheSheep> titan_ark: google for it
<titan_ark> TheSheep: okay. will do
<titan_ark> thx a bunch
<titan_ark> TheSheep: why is it that i cant connect to my school server through any other port but 22? and i see that 22 is supposed to be insecure
<gnubie> cannot find where I can change the default DVD movie player to vlc
<charlie-tca> titan_ark: it is because that is the way the school set it up
<charlie-tca> You can not change the port from your end
<titan_ark> charlie-tca: ah okay.
<slow-motion> n8
<titan_ark> charlie-tca: i cant seem to do anything else besides installing putty and xvnc4vewer, but i cant resize the window. its too small
<charlie-tca> Don't know much about that. I don't use any of it except ssh myself
<charlie-tca> I know you are always the client, in the documentation. The school is the server, and you won't be able to make any changes to the server, most likely.
<knome> hello charlie :)
<charlie-tca> Hello, knome :-)
<charlie-tca> How are you today?
<knome> fine! starting to get over the busiest times
<charlie-tca> Great! Always good to be busy, before the calm
<knome> yeah, i suppose so. i can see more busy stuff coming in the next week again, though..
<knome> i think this is what you get when you study and run a business parallely
<charlie-tca> there is always more, just ahead, isn't there?
<knome> yeah, that's painfully true :P
<charlie-tca> It is not easy to try to study and run a business at the same time.
<charlie-tca> they are both full-time things
<knome> yeah. or at least almost ;)
<knome> you can skip some classes
<charlie-tca> Hey, did we have a xubuntu usplash theme in karmic?
<knome> yeah. the one with the white mice.
<charlie-tca> oh, yeah. okay.
<knome> well, a white mouse actually.
<titan_ark> charlie-tca: okay =) thank you
<charlie-tca> np, wish I could help more
<Sachse_Siechtum>  I dont have sound in enemy territory
<knome> Sachse_Siechtum, that's good, since you have to remain silent when sneak attacking.
<Sachse_Siechtum> LOL...
<titan_ark> charlie-tca: yes i have another request then :P i am presently using a kde version. i wanted to get the xfce or gnome interface too because i seem to find this too cluttered.
<knome> titan_ark, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Sachse_Siechtum> no really once I had sound... when I used these commands: sudo killall esd
<Sachse_Siechtum> sudo -i
<Sachse_Siechtum> echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<Sachse_Siechtum> exit
<Sachse_Siechtum> et
<titan_ark> knome: but wont it install all xubuntu apps also? it would be huge!
<Sachse_Siechtum> but it doesnt work anymore
<charlie-tca> titan_ark: yes, it will. But it would let you use xfce then
<ron_o> titan_ark, not that huge, and with Synaptic before you download it will tell how big everything is..
<ron_o> probably under 100MB.
<titan_ark> charlie-tca, ron_o: okay. shall give it a try.
<titan_ark> and how difficult would it be to remove everything later if i want to
<ron_o> should be as easy as downloading it.
<titan_ark> ron_o: whoa it says 690 MB of space will be used for install!
<ron_o>  titan_ark it won't.
<ron_o> but if it does then don't install it is all.
<ron_o> rather, if it's too big for you then don't. That's what linux is about; choice.
<titan_ark> well thats what it says and is asking for confirmation [Y/N]
<titan_ark> hmmm
<ron_o> 690 MB?
<titan_ark> how can i check how much free space i have?
<titan_ark> ron_o: yes 691 to be precise
<ron_o> that sounds ridiculous..
<titan_ark> 0 upgraded, 333 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<titan_ark> Need to get 152MB of archives
<titan_ark> thats what it says
<ron_o> well, 152MB? And then what?
<titan_ark> After this operation, 691MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Sachse_Siechtum> starting ET I get this in the terminal: ------- sound initialization -------
<Sachse_Siechtum> /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Sachse_Siechtum> Could not open /dev/dsp
<ron_o> wow.,, I find that hard to believe. But it says what it says. So don't d/l it.
<titan_ark> ron_o: :D okay. is there a terminal way to check whats the size of the partition i have kubuntu installed and how much is free?
<knome> ron_o, the mileage from kde to xfce is probably way bigger then from gnome to xfce
<ron_o> titan_ark, $ df -H
<ron_o> knome, yah... no doubt.
<titan_ark> ron_o: whoa a basic install of kubuntu has taken 7.3 gigs :O
<titan_ark> and i hardly have much data on this boot!
<ron_o> yah, K--anything is a monster.
<titan_ark> lol
<ron_o> I think on xubuntu it took around 100MB just to install K3b..
<knome> like knome
<knome> ;]
 * charlie-tca thinks 7gb for kubuntu sounds about right. Xubuntu takes a good 1.5GB now
<titan_ark> i was hearing alot about kde and so thought i would give it a try
<titan_ark> lol knome
<ron_o> titan_ark, you can try xubuntu in a virtual OS to give it a try and see if you like it.
<titan_ark> charlie-tca: hmmm as bloated as windows :S
<charlie-tca> let's hope not, titan_ark
<titan_ark> ron_o: i have tried it before and liked it on my age old box. since i have a new notebook i thought i had the resources to spare
<charlie-tca> Hell, windows is going to fix a 17-year old bug next week! Yay microsoft!
<titan_ark> charlie-tca: :D
<charlie-tca> And they say they are slow
<knome> charlie-tca, which one?
<knome> charlie-tca, maybe removing windows from the market?
<charlie-tca> IE; believe the one google reported
<knome> link?
<titan_ark> how difficult is it to recompile the kernel with a patch for a noob?
<knome> titan_ark, probably something you don't want to do.
<Sachse_Siechtum> what kinda bug?
<titan_ark> knome: i am facing trouble with my power management. the bug fix is available but needs a recompile :P
<titan_ark> knome: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/453963
<knome> titan_ark, well, there *are* debs in http://turtle.wastelands.net/dragon/stuff/
<titan_ark> knome: yes i see, but they are external links
<knome> titan_ark, true. but either you install those, recompile your kernel and kill your brain or wait
<titan_ark> and i am also not sure, if i do this will i get kernel updates and would i have to patch them also
<titan_ark> knome: :D yeah
<knome> well, new kernels from the ubuntu repositories should have that patch as well
<knome> starting from a release i don't know, so it might be a few releases before it gets included
<titan_ark> well the latest 31-19 doesnt
<titan_ark> i just updated 2 days back and i still face the problem
<knome> yeah - as i said, you can wait
<knome> i don't think it will take too much time, but if you need it NOW...
<titan_ark> hmmm true
<titan_ark> i guess il be patient :)
#xubuntu 2010-02-07
<titan_ark> thx for all the help
<knome> np
<Sachse_Siechtum> so nobody has an idea?
<charlie-tca> we don't seem to be so good on sound, here.
<knome> well, somebody should play with sound things more.
<knome> i'm only listening to music and it just works (tm)
<charlie-tca> ;-)
<red> you guys know if I can set up two displays in twinview with different refresh rates via xorg.conf?
<Sachse_Siechtum> alright rebooted xubuntu...now I have sound in E:T :-)
<charlie-tca> Well, that was easy, then.
<knome> red, i can't see any reason why not.
<Sachse_Siechtum> Kinda, yeah.
<Sachse_Siechtum> so now. The only trouble I've got are my webcam and my printer...
<Sachse_Siechtum> *g*
<DaveInTucson> I have a xfce4-terminal icon on my top toolbar.  But when I click on it (once!) it opens two windows.  Am running XUbuntu 8.10.  Any advice?
<DaveInTucson> I've also had it open two windows when invoked from command line
<DaveInTucson> but not always
<Sachse_Siechtum> right click on the icon and look at "properties" ...
<DaveInTucson> OK
<Sachse_Siechtum> maybe you have something double in it..
<DaveInTucson> I don't see anything obvious.  'Command' is /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal.  'Run in terminal' is not checked...
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmmm...
<DaveInTucson> Hmm... I had Name as 'New Item' and Description as 'Default Description'.  I entered my own values, and now it doesn't seem to be doing it any more :-?
<Sachse_Siechtum> so now it starts one terminal?
<DaveInTucson> Yeah.  I'm pretty sure this 'open two window' behavior didn't start right away.  Maybe there was something corrupted in the toolbar entry that got fixed when I changed the Name and Description?
<Sachse_Siechtum> it might be. just try it again after the next reboot...if it stays that way, it might be fixed.
<DaveInTucson> ok.  I haven't rebooted since the last kernel update, so I should do that soon anyway.  Thanks for your help.
<Sachse_Siechtum> np
<skiddex> i am using pidgin on xubuntu 8,04 via vmware appliance by bagside. just trying out vmware player.
<nikolam> skiddex, you can also try to use virtualbox, it is full program, not just player
<skiddex> yes i knew there were lots of other options
<nikolam> not a lot exactly
<skiddex> this is a custom made appliance for stock trading
<nikolam> interesting is it is made only for vmware? I think virtualbox can run universally made appliances, also
<skiddex> i like running linux on the windoz box so player is good for me
<nikolam> its closed source
<skiddex> not really sure its about a year old
<nikolam> One can make its own appliances with full program, like virtualbox
<skiddex> when i ran it it had to run file system cleanup
<skiddex> first time
<skiddex> sounds interesting will give virtualbox a look
<nikolam> well, I run windows inside one of vbox machines on Xubuntu as a host
<nikolam> I would never use windows on bare metal
<skiddex> that's an idea kind of the reverse of what i am doing
<skiddex> nikolam which version of windows are u running? xp 7??
<nikolam> well yes. but just inside vbox
<skiddex> is it 7 or vista or xp?
<nikolam> well xp. hopefully will never touch those vista an 7
<nikolam> drm remotely-controlled spying windows
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm using a XP installation but without drm
<Sachse_Siechtum> which Xubuntu program is capable of burning .img files?
<charlie-tca> brasero should be able to
<charlie-tca> I don't know for sure, since I do very little other than iso burning
<Sachse_Siechtum> simulating with brasero now
<Sachse_Siechtum> anybody home?
<semitones> hey
<semitones> if I wanted to compare performance between a gnome session and an xfce session on the same machine, how would I do it?
<semitones> nobody belives me that xubuntu is faster than ubuntu
<Sysi> how much RAM do you have?
<Sysi> current xubuntu isn't actually lot faster than gnome version, but you can find memory usage test results from internet
<semitones> I think I have 512 mb, with 128 used by the onboard gfx, but I'm not sure
<semitones> The thing that sets it apart is, in gnome, my applications grey out occasionally, but that doesn't happen in xfce -- it's always responsive
<becker_11> Hi I have a problem with echoing sound I'm trying to watch the live coverage of the shuttle launch on spacevidcast.com any suggestions??
<becker_11> btw it has happened before on avi's I've watch the solution was to switch video players
<cPt95> is there a wizard for importing photos from a digital camera?
<`mOOse`> someone was kind enough to show/tell me how to add a terminal icon to my app bar and I had to re-do my install and I forgot how :(
<`mOOse`> also, is there a wiki that tells you this stuff?
<`mOOse`> maybe
<`mOOse`> hopefully
<Sysi> add launcher, command for it is: xfce4-terminal
<`mOOse`> thanks Sysi  - got it sorted
<`mOOse`> just now like seconds ago :-)
<kromar> hi
<kromar> i have updated my xubuntu today and now my network is gone under windows, whats going on there?
 * Psilocybin_Elf shrugs.
<likemindead> So... how do you change the GDM theme in Xubuntu 9.10?
<vinnl> likemindead, hmm, painful... You can't
<likemindead> Grr...
<vinnl> Well, you could theoretically edit the theme of the user "gdm" to alter it a bit
<bazhang> epidermis was suggested
<vinnl> Should be more easy with 10.04
<bazhang> though not officially supported
<likemindead> Lame.
<bazhang> there is however a PPA for it
<likemindead> Could install SLiM, I suppose.
<Sysi> http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<vinnl> bazhang, how is epidermis different from a normal theme manager? Does it make editing GDM easier?
<vinnl> likemindead, yes, or use the method described in Sysi's link, a little bit modified for Xubuntu
<mr_pouit> yeah, in 9.10, run xfce4-settings-manager instead of gnome-control-center
<vinnl> Namely: replace "gnome-control-center" with "xfce4-appearance-settings"
<vinnl> Or that :)
<mr_pouit> yeah, appearance-settings is better ^^
<vinnl> Yeah, then again, yours is more accurate as the article also could've used gnome-appearance-properties ;-)
<bazhang> http://epidermis.tuxfamily.org/about
<vinnl> Ah, it can also download themes
<vinnl> But, it's not *required* for changing the gdm's appearance, xfce4-appearance-settings will work as well
<likemindead> Thanks, all.
<`mOOse`> what happens if you accidentally install the ubuntu restricted extras instead of the xubuntu version? (like I'm doing right now - gulp)
 * `mOOse` trembles
<vinnl> Not a big problem
<vinnl> You can remove it and then automaticalyl remove the additionally installed packages afterwards, you can leave it installed
<`mOOse`> ok
<`mOOse`> can you do that in one command? cause it's like installing about 58 files
<`mOOse`> <--- n00b
<vinnl> You can first remove the package as usual, and then you need to run the following command (sorry, I don't know if/how to do this graphically): sudo apt-get autoremove
<`mOOse`> ok so the package will show up in synaptic as restricted or something? I can uninstall that, then do the autotremove command in the cli?
<`mOOse`> it's still installing btw - if I just hit cancel will that roll it back?
<`mOOse`> or should I leave it be until it's done ya think?
<vinnl> I think it will stop installing more packages
<vinnl> No you can press cancel, and then run the command above
<`mOOse`> but not uninstall the ones it has already....yea that was my thought too
<`mOOse`> oh
<`mOOse`> ok then
<`mOOse`> let's see what happens when I do this! (insert image of bomb blowing up here)
<`mOOse`> sudo apt-get autoremove didn't remove anything
<vinnl> No it asks you whether you're sure, then you have to press Y or something
<vinnl> Wait, let me do it myself
<bazhang> as its a meta package it wont do
<vinnl> Oh wait
<bazhang> if it is done configuring then its tougher; was this still downloading stage?
<vinnl> Oh no, it should ask you if you're sure
<vinnl> Ah, yes, if it only downloaded then nothing is installed yet :)
<`mOOse`> yes, it was still downloading bazhang
<`mOOse`> right
<bazhang> then not to worry (hopefully)
<`mOOse`> that's right - so the files are sitting on the hd somewhere
<vinnl> The packages have just been downloaded to your PC, you could clear the cache to get rid of them if you really, really care about disk space
<`mOOse`> when I run bleachbit I'll gettem!
<vinnl> Haha, I believe they're in /var/cache/apt like every package you ever installed
<`mOOse`> I'll get them ones too!
<`mOOse`> hehe
<bazhang> don't remove that directory though
<`mOOse`> nope
<`mOOse`> when I was runnin on the flashdrive as I was shopping for distros I discovered that dir, emptied it, and got almost a gig of space back
<`mOOse`> on a 4 gig flashdrive that's significant
<vinnl> Yeah it can matter a lot after some time
<bazhang> true
<bazhang> eeepc?
<`mOOse`> dell laptop
<bazhang> or unetbootin
<`mOOse`> no, did that too - I just pulled the hd out during the installs and toggled the flip bit on the usb drive and linux saw it as a hd and installed
<`mOOse`> well, except for xubuntu - that gave me a headache but I got it eventually
<bazhang> nicely done
<`mOOse`> tried ubuntu, kubuntu, suse (the easiest install) and now xfce on it - definitely like this DE best
<`mOOse`> I made the herculian mistake of leaving my hd in the machine when I tried to install xfce and grub happily wrote to my hd mbr despite my trying depserately not to let it
<`mOOse`> messing with it more I eventually killed my xp/win7 dual boot
<`mOOse`> learned that ubuntu has a bug when grub tries to install more than 2 os's
<`mOOse`> er you know what I mean
<`mOOse`> so...that's ok - I was gonna astroturf xp anyway
<`mOOse`> just did it under duress is all lol
<`mOOse`> oh and much hoof-wringing
<`mOOse`> all good now
<bazhang> grub2 and win7?
<`mOOse`> yea, and xp, and the ubs
<`mOOse`> er usb
<`mOOse`> 3 total
<`mOOse`> maybe you guys can help me figure out how to get it to recognise and automount my win7 partition now
<`mOOse`> it was pretty straight forward in suse, but I can't seem to find the sweet entry in fstab that works
<bazhang> well win7 has this weird 100 mb partition it likes to install
<bazhang> and the ubuntu installer has issues with it up to now
<`mOOse`> I know nothing of a seperate partition for win7
<`mOOse`> never heard of it
<`mOOse`> doesn't exist on my machine
<bazhang> had a heck of a time getting my win7/karmic dual boot working
<vinnl> I gotta go, good luck with everything :)
<bazhang> perhaps because all were fresh installs not upgrades
<bazhang> vinnl, you too :)
<`mOOse`> thanks again vinnl
<`mOOse`> well, after wrestling with it I decided to just re-install win7
<`mOOse`> put it on the C partition and xubuntu on a 25 gig partition
<`mOOse`> nuked xp
<`mOOse`> works fine but now I just have to figure out the syntax that xubuntu uses in fstab
<bazhang> same as in all other flavors, I would imagine
<bazhang> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<`mOOse`> http://pastebin.com/m7b0699b
<`mOOse`> that was my suse fstab
<bazhang> ah right dev disk by id
<`mOOse`> yea
<bazhang> thought ubuntu was uuid
<bazhang> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<`mOOse`> I believe it is - which is why I'm a little shy about making the adjustment
<`mOOse`> brb
<Sysi> you can use /dev/sdXX also
<bazhang> sure
<`mOOse`> back...got called for lunch sorry!
<`mOOse`> so if I did sudo blkid I get the UUID and I could use that
<`mOOse`> just basically replace the id with the uuid
<`mOOse`> will I need to bind it to ntfs-3g too?
<`mOOse`> so the line would look something like:
<`mOOse`> UUID=52B8B7CCB8B7AD3B	/media/Win7	ntfs-3g		default			0	0
<`mOOse`> http://pastebin.com/m2e88f647  that's the blkid
<`mOOse`> this is what I added to the current fstab:
<`mOOse`> http://pastebin.com/m1d568fb1
<`mOOse`> I'ma gonna try it! LOL
<`mOOse`> ok I got no errors when I sudo mount -a
<`mOOse`> that's a goog thing :-)
<TheSheep> you might need some options for ownership and charset and such
<`mOOse`> TheSheep, would that fall under "default" too?
<`mOOse`> I think that's where it would be - but you're right
<`mOOse`> I guess I need to reboot and see if it bitches
<`mOOse`> or if it wants a passwd
<TheSheep> I think it makes all files root.root by default
<`mOOse`> that would be good
<`mOOse`> (I think!)
<TheSheep> ah, ok
<`mOOse`> I want full r/w on that partition
<TheSheep> I'd rather make it me.me :)
<`mOOse`> oh
<`mOOse`> hmm
<`mOOse`> I suppose you're right
<charlie-tca> y8TyEMeq3F
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: same to you
<charlie-tca> crap
<charlie-tca> time to change again
<TheSheep> tsk
<`mOOse`> lol
<`mOOse`> we won't tell promise!
<`mOOse`> ok, I'ma reboot and see what happens
<`mOOse`> :-)
<TheSheep> detonation, most likely
<sweetunicorn> hi, i have try to install a new theme on xubuntu, but it don't works
<sweetunicorn> i have done this: open menu / settings / xfce4 settings manager / appearance select the gtk-trinity theme
<sweetunicorn> and then go to the window manager and select xfce4-trinity.
<Sysi> and how it doesn't work?
<sweetunicorn> i don't know.  i can't find trinity in the list in the window manager
<Sysi> does the gtk-trinity work?
<sweetunicorn> i have extract the file  an creat a new folder.
<sweetunicorn> no
<Sysi> you have extracted file and placed it to ~/.themes ?
<sweetunicorn> yes  i have
<Sysi> have you checked what's inside folder?
<Sysi> some themes have nasty double-compressing
<sweetunicorn> yes , but there no double- compressing
<Sysi> humm, you can try to open theme-selector again
<Sysi> so there are xfwm4 and gtk-something folders?
<sweetunicorn> in the window manager?
<Sysi> no, in theme's folder
<sweetunicorn> there are two folders. xfwm4 and gtk
<Sysi> so it should work
<sweetunicorn> when i open the window manager. there should be the trinity. but it isn't
<sweetunicorn> and it don't works
<knome> !de | sweetunicorn
<ubottu> sweetunicorn: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<knome> :)
<sweetunicorn> kk thanks
<Sysi> ohai knomey
<knome> hello Sysi
<Sysi> when you are here, do we have fancy new look for lucid?
<Sysi> i'll install it when i can
<syn-ack> hi Folks
<charlie-tca> `mOOse`: What application is that? Is there an entry for it in /usr/share/applications?
<`mOOse`> yes charlie-tca ...you did it - it worked
<`mOOse`> xfe file mgr
<charlie-tca> okay
<`mOOse`> it installed but didn't add an entry
<knome> Sysi, ;]
<charlie-tca> Thanks, `mOOse`
<knome> Sysi, http://shimmerproject.org/projects/albatross/ - check the mercurial repository from the right
<`mOOse`> :-))))
<knome> Sysi, we've uploaded a new version with new murrine options (afaik the new murrine is not packaged in lucid yet, though)
<syn-ack> Um, so I'm assuming that I did something "wrong" by using Compiz instead of xfwm?
<charlie-tca> syn-ack: why?
<syn-ack> I was kinda going off of what was being said, well nm
<syn-ack> I did notice that they made using any other wm in XFCE kinda of a PITA to get running, in 4.6 at least
<charlie-tca> Depends on what you want. In xubuntu, you should be able to use what ever is in the repositories
<syn-ack> Hey that leads to me to another question... I am running lucid so I'm sure this probably isnt the channel to discuss this in but upon boot I'm getting a "broken Pipe" error out of X upon init.. anyone know if this bug?
<syn-ack> I havent been able to find it in LP
<charlie-tca> normal for lucid, see bug 500198
<charlie-tca> Maybe that is different. You are seeing it every startup?
 * charlie-tca kicks the bot
<charlie-tca> https://launchpad.net/bugs/500198
<syn-ack> charlie-tca: Yeah, but it's not just Casper this is happening in... This is happening in my installed system and I have to go to VT 1, log in, and restart gdm so yeah it looks like a similar bug may be not the absolute same bug... I don't know
<syn-ack> and yeah I'm seeing this at every boot
<charlie-tca> Instead of restarting gdm that way, you can try Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+k
<charlie-tca> Is gdm garbled?
<syn-ack> no, gdm never starts... I get that broken pipe error then a couple asci chars and thats about it
<syn-ack> and the reason I don't use magic keys is because it's too much of a PITA on this notebook
<syn-ack> otherwise I would have used the magic keys
<charlie-tca> I get 5 even spaces at the gdm screen, with very thin white lines separating them
<syn-ack> hrm wow
<syn-ack> yeah, I don't get even that, just a couple chars and thats it
<charlie-tca> Resetting it gives the right screen
<charlie-tca> Hey, I think I would take the characters. This looks like it just froze up
<charlie-tca> but it didn't, since I can reset gdm to login
<syn-ack> alright kids, I have to get ready to go over to my parents place so. ta for now. Thanks again, charlie-tca
<semitones> can I change my sound settings so my sound isn't muted every time I reboot?
<Sysi> xubuntu lucid installing \o/
<fabio> Hello. I have a Dell Mini 9 and I am running xubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala. My problem is that my SD Card is not recognized. it doesnt show up either on the desktop or in the file system. it did with regular Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<fabio> THanks.
<acalbaza> how do i change my screen resolution for the command line?
<charlie-tca> acalbaza: this should get you started: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConsoleFramebuffer
<dink2> can anyone help with installing a wireless card? Xu doesnt show anything when i plug it in..
<dink2> need help installing drivers for a wireless card
<`mOOse`> try synaptic dink2
<`mOOse`> find "wire" and it'll pull up some tools
<dink2> says its already installed (wire tools)
<dink2> xu wont see the card, or i'm not smart enough to find the right method..
<dink2> i have the drivers on cd but not sure how to install them
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<`mOOse`> why didn't they install during setup?
<dink2> the cd has only the drivers, no installer
<subspider> hi guys
<subspider> i need to know how to eject my cdrom
<subspider> is there a comand
<`mOOse`> terminal: type eject
<`mOOse`> (I know that one!)
<`mOOse`> (my eject button doesn't work lol)
<subspider> nice thanks man
<`mOOse`> glad to help!
<subspider> my eject button works but when i put cd it stay in side
<subspider> don't eject
<subspider> nice thanks
<dink2> does xubuntu have a device manager?
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Planetary_> how do  i change my graphics driver
 * Psilocybin_Elf shrugs...
#xubuntu 2011-01-31
<eternal> stupid people
<bazhang> eternal, please not again
<eternal> shut up
<eternal> stupid
<eternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<eternal> don't tell me please again
<eternal> or i will enter all the channels
<Mokstar_> Hello!
<Mokstar_> I'm trying to make a persistent LiveSD
<Mokstar_> I've made one with the Universal USB Installer on Windows, how do I make it go right into the OS rather than the "try ubuntu, install ubuntu, memtest86" menu?
<bazhang> !usb | Mokstar_
<ubottu> Mokstar_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> last link Mokstar_
<Mokstar_> ok
<Mokstar_> looks like I need to edit syslinux.cfg, right?
<bazhang> did you check that guide? set to boot from sd card in bios?
<Mokstar_> that part I've handled, it's booting fine
<Mokstar_> just trying to snip out the menu
<Mokstar_> OK
<Mokstar_> just so you guys know, in case some poor windows n00b comes in and asks something like, "How do I get my xubuntu SD card to boot quickly into the OS without hitting the menu?"
<Mokstar_> you can tell them, "edit /syslinux/syslinux.cfg and set the 'timeout' value to 1"
<Mokstar_> just thought I'd pass that along
<Mokstar_> ttfn
 * WebDawg zZzZzZzZz
<Mokstar_> ahh
<Mokstar_> cannot stat /vmlinuz
<Mokstar_> what does "stat" mean?
<thauriswulfa1> QUESTION: sound not working,external creative sound card , can anybody help?
<Sysi> install pavucontrol and set up pulseaudio
<thauriswulfa> is there any version of mplayer for xubuntu
<Sysi> basicalle all of them, not xfce-specific ui afaik
<thauriswulfa> actually i am having problems with exaile it kind of hangs on some songs and stop working
<thauriswulfa> any solution
<Sysi> do you have xubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<thauriswulfa> don't kno
<thauriswulfa> what are those?
<Sysi> codecs, flash, java
<Sysi> it's single package
<thauriswulfa> ok
<thauriswulfa> how to install
<Sysi> like other packages
<thauriswulfa> thanx sysi
<mohddzulffiqar> hi people..
<mohddzulffiqar> nobody??
<bazhang> ask a question
<mohddzulffiqar> do you know how to install browser minefied???
<bazhang> !find minified
<ubottu> Package/file minified does not exist in maverick
<bazhang> no such package
<mohddzulffiqar> oic...sorry..this is my first  time using xubuntu
<mohddzulffiqar> i dont know where to start my journey
<gr8m8> you're off to a good start having found irc already mohddzulffiqar
<mohddzulffiqar> there is a way to install VLC media player??
<gr8m8> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-1ubuntu1.3 (maverick), package size 2001 kB, installed size 4512 kB
<Sysi> with ubuntu software center for example
<mohddzulffiqar> tq very much!!!
<[[n1x]]> Anyone know if xfce 4.8 allows right click menu editing?
<Sysi> 4.8 is just available in test version, not supported here
<Sysi> you i guess you can try wth alacarte
<Sysi> *with
<[[n1x]]> 4.8 is stable not test
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 has it
<Sysi> it's not available in stable ubuntu repositories
<bazhang> [[n1x]], its in the alpha version of xubuntu
<[[n1x]]> Sysi thought it was test since its in the alpha of xubuntu
<bazhang> he's right. its in the alpha version of xubuntu
<Sysi> [[n1x]]: i said it's not available for stable ubuntu (exept compiling)
<Sysi> i know it's released stable xfce version
<Sysi> (you can notice me in nick list at #xfce)
<TornadoXubuntu> Hello! Please the right click of my mouse on my desktop is delaying a lot (around 10 seconds). I have installed the xfApplet and some other programs yesterday where the problem appeared thereafter. I am using [Xubuntu 10.10, XFCE, Thunar File manager]
<TornadoXubuntu> any ideas or suggestions please?
<Ascavasaion> I have an AMD Duron 1300MHz machine, 30Gb HDD and 384M RAM.  I have two different graphics cards and two monitors.  What Distro would run the best on it?  I tried Puppy, but its kernel does not allow VGA arbiter which is key to enabling dual display support.  Any advice pelase.
<Sysi> dmoi
<Sysi> whops
<Sysi> xubuntu should work on that ram, you could try lubuntu too
<Ascavasaion> But do their kernels have VGA arbiter enabled?
<Sysi> idk what that means
<Sysi> what is that graphics card?
<Ascavasaion> Sysi: It is what the kernel needs to allow Xorg to use two different graphics cards and two moiitors
<Sysi> it's not gonna be easy abyway, but maybe possible
<faLUCE> hi, is that compatible with ubuntu? http://www.jetwaycomputer.com/NC97.html
<Sysi> propably
<faLUCE> Sysi: :)
<faLUCE> I need a deterministic answer
<Sysi> it's standard intel chipset, but never sure about suspends+stuff
<faLUCE> Sysi: what's suspends + stuff?
<Sysi> suspend may not work, google knows
<faLUCE> and stuff?
<knome> hibernate
<knome> etc
<knome> faLUCE, you should test the live cd. that will give you a good estimate if it's working well with ubuntu.
<faLUCE> knome: If I could... I would
<faLUCE> but I can't
<knome> anyway, you shouldn't irc as root
<faLUCE> knome: I know
<faLUCE> knomw, I wonder if there's a website that list the mboards tested with ubuntu
<syth> I would like to setup a media server for the users here at work.
<syth> Looking for something web based and simple
<syth> suggestions
<Sysi> whan kind of media server and how web-based
<syth> i need suggestions on the media server
<syth> MythTV, etc.
<syth> but just for streaming audio and maybe video
<bazhang> mpd? mediatomb?
<bazhang> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 22 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Sysi> pulseaudio can stream audio but idk how easy it is
<syth> mediatomb huh.
<syth> I'll look into it. Thanks!
<mythid> can anyo0ne tell me how to update my package software catalog?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get update
<xandlom> hi
<xandlom> hi
<charlie-tca> !hi, xandlom
<charlie-tca> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<utotwel> Is it possible to change where the Places -> Documents, Music, etc. directories are located?
<xandlom> charlie-tca: How are you?
<xandlom> I am first time on channel.
<charlie-tca> utotwel: you can remove them from /home and add them elsewhere, but some will be rebuilt at startup
<charlie-tca> xandlom: doing fine.
<utotwel> charlie-tca: cool. is there a way to "remap" those menu items under Places to the new locations?
<charlie-tca> I do it by right-click, send shortcut to side, then right click the shortcut and rename it, like usr-Documents
<charlie-tca> It keeps it from being overwritten then
<utotwel> charlie-tca: thanks!
<charlie-tca> You can also try removing them from /etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults, but I don't know what it does to remove them completely
<charlie-tca> I change some names there, and it works
<charlie-tca> That might move, though, in future releases
<utotwel> ok thanks for the info
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<xandlom> bye
<charlie-tca> good luck
<ubuser> hello
<charlie-tca> !hi | ubottu
<ubottu> charlie-tca: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sockPants> hi all
<sockPants> i'm trying to install xubuntu via pxe
<sockPants> i just copied the /install/netboot folder to the tftpboot folder and it boots, but it boots into an installer that wants to download everything off the internet but the system has no internet connection.
<sockPants> how can i make it install from the iso
<charlie-tca> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sockPants> the only relevant piece i can find already is local net boot, which doesn't work.
<sockPants> i've added a boot menu entry for 'live' and it actually works, but it still boots the same installer which still wants to download from the internet
<ahklerner> how can i fix my panel? my computer was acting real laggy and i rebooted, now i dont have a panel. running the xfce4-panel gives me some yuck one, can i get my setup back somehow?
<pleia2> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<ahklerner> if i go to panel in settings nothing ever comes up
<pleia2> the help links may offer some suggestions
<ahklerner> ok thank you
<ahklerner> thanks!
<mark76> That's better :)
<nekoCAT> I have a quick question.  Does XFCE have a menu editor?
<charlie-tca> nope
<mark76> It does in 4.8
<charlie-tca> but you can use any editor such as alacarte to edit menus in 4.8
<nekoCAT> 4.8 has a menu editor? How do I launch it then?
<charlie-tca> no, it does not
<charlie-tca> but you can use any editor such as alacarte to edit menus in 4.8
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get install alacarte
<nekoCAT> Is there a way to install Alacarte without the Gnome dependencies?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> but you can use any menu editor, too. It does not have to be alacarte
<nekoCAT> Do you have any recommendations then for a lightweight menu editor?
<charlie-tca> sorry, no, I don't
<nekoCAT> Okay, thanks.
#xubuntu 2011-02-01
<Guest68841> this is my first time any suggestions on how i can get started?
<bazhang> !manual | Guest68841 have a read
<ubottu> Guest68841 have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Guest68841> thanks bazhang but i need help just using irc
<Guest68841> where do i find irc - helper
<sockPants> is there any difference between ubuntu and xubuntu apart from the desktop?
<charlie-tca> sockPants: yes
<sockPants> charlie-tca: such as?
<charlie-tca> most of the applications, along with the underlying libraries and functions
<charlie-tca> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<sockPants> is there any way to uninstall gnome from ubuntu after installing xubuntu-desktop and thereby practically obtaining xubuntu (and getting rid of useless ubuntu leftovers?)
<charlie-tca> You can try, sometimes if works and sometimes not. See
<charlie-tca> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<sockPants> thanks, that's great
<sockPants> also, if i were upgrading from an older version of ubuntu to xubuntu, what should i do first, upgrade ubuntu and then switch or switch and then upgrade
<charlie-tca> Um, probably switch first, the newer it gets, the more difficult it is to remove gnome
<sockPants> k, thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Calz> hello!
<Calz> can anybody help me?
<Calz> to install xubuntu
<Calz> please...
<joshua__> just ask
<charlie-tca> How are you installing?
<Calz> i'm having the errnor 5
<Calz> input/output error
<Calz> i'm sure that the problem isn't the cd
<charlie-tca> did you burn the image to cd?
<Calz> yes
<joshua__> checked the md5sum of the iso
<Calz> i already did
<charlie-tca> did it pass the integrity check?
<joshua__> ok
<Calz> in my kurumin ^^
<charlie-tca> in the machine you are installing to
<Calz> in a sempron 1.6, 512 ddr with two samsungs of 80gb
<charlie-tca> did it pass the integrity check in the machine you are installing it on?
<Calz> in a pcchips  m871g
<Calz> what do you mean charlie-tca ?
<charlie-tca> when you start the cd, there is a menu. one of the items is "check the cd for defects" or similar.
<charlie-tca> run that
<Calz> just have a memory test and a hd test
<Calz> and my version is 10.10
<charlie-tca> this is a xubuntu cd?
<charlie-tca> look at item number 3 in the menu after you picked the language
<charlie-tca> it says "check disk for defects"
<charlie-tca> run it
<Calz> charlie-tca, yes i downloaded the iso, burned it and made the md5sum test
<charlie-tca> input/output error is a bad burn, or defective hardware
<charlie-tca> go back and run the test on the cd in the computer you want to install to
<Calz> really?
<Calz> hmmm
<Calz> ok then
<Calz> should i check the cd or my hd ?
<charlie-tca> that is from three years of testing these images
<charlie-tca> you should do the test I just told you to. put the cd in the drive, pick a language, pick the third entry in the menu
<charlie-tca> Check disk for defects
<Calz> i have two hds
 * likemindead is re-flipping-diculously excited about Xubuntu 11.04 dropping.
<Calz> if i found some problem, how can i identify in which it is
<charlie-tca> if it finds a problem, it is the cd
<charlie-tca> likemindead: me too
<Calz> ok, but it will check the hd, doesn't ?
<charlie-tca> no
<likemindead> I'm using Mint 10 right now & missing Xubuntu something fierce.
<likemindead> :-\
<charlie-tca> get away from mint then
<Calz> sorry, i'm newbie
<Calz> i will try
<charlie-tca> Calz: you might have to hold the right shift key to bring up the menu
<Calz> ok
<Calz> look
<Calz>  i also have an other cd with the ubuntu 10.10
<charlie-tca> I ran these everyday for two years, and three times a week for the last year, I am pretty sure
<Calz> that i burned with the same procedure
<Calz> /say $server
<Calz> =<
<charlie-tca> I can burn 10 cd's in a row. 9 will work
<Calz> /echo -a $server
<Calz> god damn'
<Calz> no problem
<Calz> i will try
<Calz> thanks for the help charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You´re welcome. Good luck...
<Calz> also joshua__
<Calz> thanks
<Calz> bb
<Ascavasaion> Yippee!  I tried to install Xubuntu and it died with "Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs  That was about 30 seconds into the bootup.
<Ascavasaion> before I even installed it!
<Ascavasaion> Whoop whoop!!!
<Ascavasaion> Awesome, Xubuntu LiveCD does not work either... how awesome is that?
<bazhang> sounds like a bad burn/corrupt iso
<bazhang> md5 the iso, reburn at low speed, do the disk integrity check
<Ascavasaion> bazhang: HOw does one MD5 an ISO?
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ascavasaion> Thank you bazhang
<bazhang> welcome
<_Techie_> when installing ubuntu is the meta package ubuntu-desktop marked as installed, or do i need to do extra work when converting my standard install into xubunut
<_Techie_> xubuntu*
<Ascavasaion> bazhang: I created a file called xubuntu.md5 containing "1fd8dfb8b0097e7f6c4cefa9bdcae7aa *natty-desktop-i386.iso" and then ran the windows application 'md5sum -c xubuntu.md5' and it says the checksum did not match.  Does it mean I must reburn, or redownload?
<Ascavasaion> Anyone?
<Ascavasaion> Oh, just spotted a md5sum file on the CD itself... oops... brb
<Ascavasaion> Hmm, md5sum error ... 1 of 69 files could not be read... do I have to redownload, or reburn the ISO?
<bazhang> Ascavasaion, md5 dont match means it is a corrupt iso; did you get this via http, torrent or what
<Ascavasaion> bazhang: Off xubuntu site.  ftp I suppose.
<bazhang> Ascavasaion, I've always found torrents to be the best/most error-free for downloading, but yes you'd need to get another iso, whichever method you do select
<Ascavasaion> bazhang: Aaaah, okay... sigh... there goes my new cap for February :(
<bazhang> Ascavasaion, some places have local mirrors that are exempt from cap
<faLUCE> hi. Is there a well ubuntu-compatible pci express video capture card (8 video inputs or more) that I can buy?
<bazhang> ie Australia being one
<bazhang> faLUCE, for mythtv?
<faLUCE> bazhang: video sourveillance
<faLUCE> bazhang: vlc
<bazhang> I'd say hauppage, but that seems to be for PVR and not video surveillance, as far as I know
<Ascavasaion> bazhang: Not in 3rd world South Africa :)
<bazhang> Ascavasaion, here's a thought; why not check your loco channel, and see if there are any Linux User Groups in your area
<bazhang> !za
<bazhang> #ubuntu-za is the freenode channel
<Ascavasaion> Thanks buddy :)
<bazhang> Ascavasaion, they could probably hook you up with a free cd, or know where to get one
<Ascavasaion> bazhang: It is okay... I will give it a pass.  I have been struggling with so many Linux distros, and all I wanted was one with a kernel that has VGA arbiter enabled.  Not going to happen it seems, so I think I will be one of those who goes back to good old Windows rubbish.
<Ascavasaion> bazhang: Thank you for your help though.  I appreciate it.
<kuatoAR> Hello
<kuatoAR> greetings from Argentina
<kuatoAR> anybody here ?
<kuatoAR> @_@
<kuatoAR> no ?
<kuatoAR> I have a problem, moved from Ubuntu 10.10 to Xubuntu 10.10 , now ... no sound.
<TheSheep> kuatoAR: how are you checking?
<kuatoAR> checking ?
<TheSheep> for sound
<TheSheep> what are you doing that should give you sound but doesn't
<kuatoAR> playing mp3s and listening to online flash music
<kuatoAR> no sound
<TheSheep> did you install the restricted codecs for mp3?
<kuatoAR> the installation proccess installed an mp3 codec
<kuatoAR> at least that was what i've read
<kuatoAR> with a check box to select it
<TheSheep> ok, open a terminal and type this command, it should make noise "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp", press ctrl+c to stop it
<TheSheep> does it make noise?
<kuatoAR> and my soundcard is not listed in the mixer, my soundcard is an Encore ENM232-6VIA
<kuatoAR> ok, waith a second, i will executa that command
<kuatoAR> Denied
<kuatoAR> can't execute that
<kuatoAR> tryed with sudo, no luck
<TheSheep> go to system->users and groups and add yourself to the 'audio' group
<TheSheep> then try again
<kuatoAR> done
<kuatoAR> denied
<kuatoAR> xubuntu 10.10 fresh install
<TheSheep> can you pastebin the result of "lsmod | grep snd"?
<kuatoAR> ok
<kuatoAR> http://pastebin.com/wbMNNXXJ
<kuatoAR> I think i have an onboard soundcard
<TheSheep> looks good
<kuatoAR> no sound at all
<TheSheep> please start xfce4-mixer and make sure all channels are unmuted
<kuatoAR>  xfce4-mixer ? how i do that ?
<TheSheep> type 'xfce4-mixer' and press enter
<kuatoAR> everything is unmuted
<kuatoAR> master selected
<TheSheep> make sure to check all sound cards in the dropdown at top
<kuatoAR> checked
<kuatoAR> ice1724 could be my ENCORE PCI card ?
<TheSheep> it could be, no idea
<kuatoAR> well no sound hahaha, thanks anyway
<TheSheep> ok, next step, install 'pavucontrol' and 'padevchooser' programs
<TheSheep> with 'apt-get install name-of-the-program-here'
<TheSheep> with sudo
<TheSheep> then start padevchooser, it will appear in the system tray, then make sure the right sound card is selected
<kuatoAR> nothing
<TheSheep> well, that's all I can think of, you can try the advices from:
<TheSheep> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<TheSheep> and the forums
<TheSheep> use "lspci | grep Audio" to see the exact model of your sound card
<kuatoAR> I've installed those programs
<kuatoAR> nothing appears in the system tray
<kuatoAR> @_@
<kuatoAR> i must run it ?
<residentgrey> hola, i run 9.10 still, my desktop gets a second one over it, only showing removable devices instead of the actual desktop with the trashcan and all that, and i haven't a clue how that happened, or more importantly how to fix it, i tried to 'google' answers but I don't know the right terms to search under, PLZ HALP
<kuatoAR> back to xp ! and virus :(
<residentgrey> eww
<kuatoAR> thanks for your time TheSheep
<residentgrey> you try stuff like hiren's CD and Kaperky
<residentgrey> *Kapersky
<residentgrey> i got a couple nasty bugs out that way
<kuatoAR> nothing in forums, my card must be made in "mars" , xubuntu can't identify it
<residentgrey> it's venus
<residentgrey> we know more of mars than venus
<_Techie_> when installing ubuntu is the meta package ubuntu-desktop marked as installed, or do i need to do extra work when converting my standard install into xubuntu
<residentgrey> bueller?
<Sysi> !purexfce | _Techie_
<ubottu> _Techie_: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Sysi> residentgrey: see desktop settings
<residentgrey> done it is how i wanted it
<residentgrey> but this...is not
<residentgrey> i think a program runs on startup once and changes it or smth, or links it with a different config after loading
<residentgrey> its not on the startup thing in the cpanel
<residentgrey> 'settings manager' etc
<Sysi> do yo have nautilus installed?
<Sysi> it can do that kinda problems
<residentgrey> yup
<residentgrey> for dropbox to work i put it in ages ago
<residentgrey> no problems till like a week ago
<Sysi> i think there is a fix
<Sysi> you could try google
<residentgrey> that's the first thing i did
<residentgrey> but i know not the right terms to search so came here
<Sysi> i guess you need to use gconf-editor
<residentgrey> but what file do i edit?
<residentgrey> i haven't messed with the system in months, ie researching where everything goes and such
<Sysi> something about nautilus/desktop
<residentgrey> first nix box
<residentgrey> why nautilus?
<residentgrey> that program has been on here for almost a year
<Sysi> hum
<residentgrey> i needed it for dropbox
<mantise> Hi
<mantise> i just installed xfce, but messed up my xfce panels :s moving around with the clock to the other corner
<mantise> and cant move it back.. can i reset fxce panels somehow ?
<mantise> like !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel » <- in gnome
<bazhang> !xfce-panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panels  | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<mantise> hm
<mantise> i just made a space bar between firefox icon and the sound options now
<mantise> how do i move a terminal to the fxce panel ?
<Sysi> add launcher, command is xfce4-terminal
<mantise> just make a starter? with xfce4-terminal in the command line ?
<mantise> and chose an icon ?
<mantise> or isnt that the right way ?
<Sysi> no need to command line
<Sysi> try, you won't break it
<mantise> ok :) works for me, but seems like a wrong way to do it.. i created a element, with xfce4-terminal in the command line
<mantise> how do i change the xfce systems langue to ENG ?
<thauriswulfa>  is there any sound them for ubuntu
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: is there any sound theme for xubuntu.??????/
<bazhang> thauriswulfa, patience
<thauriswulfa> kk
<Calz> charlie-tca: hey, thamks for the assistence yesterday
<Calz> thanks*
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Calz> and yes, was a cd problem
<charlie-tca> Thanks for letting me know
<Calz> i tried an ubuntu cd and it worked
<Ascavasaion> Would uninstalling OpenOffice lighten the load on Xubuntu, or would it only free up some space?
<ablomen> Ascavasaion, only free up space, it uses no other resources if it is not running
<charlie-tca> ablomen: doesn't it have a starter thing?
<Ascavasaion> ablomen: Can you suggest anything I could uninstall that might help?  I am happy with Abiword as a word processor, Mozilla as the browser, XChat for chatting, and Rhythmbox for music. Other than that I do not need much.
<ablomen> charlie-tca, not as far as i am aware, lthe new libreoffice does not have it anyway
<charlie-tca> I believe the old openoffice used it, to allow faster starting
<ablomen> Ascavasaion, well you can always remove applications if you don't use it, can't hurt, but to make your system faster only disabling services should help
<Ascavasaion> ablomen: What services can I do without... Or should I just suck it up and and be happy with it as it is?
<ablomen> charlie-tca, yeah the windows version, i have never seen it on the linux version myself
<charlie-tca> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Ascavasaion> charlie-tca: Perfect!  Thank you :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> ablomen: I didn't know linux didn't use that. I don't use OpenOffice, myself.
<ablomen> charlie-tca, you could be right though, would be scary if it does and i never noticed that
<Ascavasaion> I used Abiword for the first time on a PuppyLinux system, and I must say it looks like a lovely little wordprocessor.
<charlie-tca> You are probably right about it.
<charlie-tca> Ascavasaion: I use abiword and gedit for everything, myself. also gnumeric for the spreadsheet works well
<nicofs> I want to install (x)ubuntu on a device that has no internet connection... can i "just download" the packages needed for (x)ubuntu-desktop and save them to a pen drive and put that into the target device? (a minimal ubuntu is already up and running, so dpkg is there. sadly, both devices have differing architectures x86 -> ARM )
<TheSheep> !info apt-zip
<ubottu> apt-zip (source: apt-zip): Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.18 (maverick), package size 20 kB, installed size 128 kB
<TheSheep> nicofs: use that ^
<Sysi> packages.ubuntu.com should work too
<nicofs> TheSheep, how exactly does that work? i don't need to update - i need to install... and download the .debs on x86 for ARM...
<TheSheep> nicofs: you run it on your arm as you would normal apt-get
<TheSheep> nicofs: instead of downloading the packages, it makes a script that downloads them and zips them up
<TheSheep> nicofs: you run the script on any other computer (even windows)
<TheSheep> nicofs: then copy the zip file back and continue installation
<nicofs> TheSheep, ok... will give it a try... but for that it would need to be installed on the arm without internet... or not?
<TheSheep> yes, that one you need to get from packages.ubuntu.com
<FloatingGoat> I mean you can create launchers on the panel(sort of a dock?)
<nicofs> and i'll use apt-zip like apt-get?
<nicofs> "apt-zip-inst -p xubuntu-desktop -m /mnt" something like that?
<Guest36942> Hello all, how do I upgrade form Xubuntu 7.04 to 10.04, via the update manager?
<Guest36942> or command line
<Sysi> !purexfce | TrueNhero
<ubottu> TrueNhero: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Sysi> !purexfce > TrueNhero
<Sysi> ubottu is tupid
<Sysi> bad day it seems
<toal193> how can I configure thunar to recognize .maff as a filetype other than zip, and open these with firefox instead of file-roller?
<toal193> without affecting default action for .zip files, of course!
<charlie-tca> toal193: right click the file; choose "Open with...", tell it firefox
<charlie-tca> close, and do it again, it will become the default for the file type
<Sysi> if it's same kinda issue than with .doc, propably no fix
<toal193> it will also associate .zip files with firefox, and I don't want this
#xubuntu 2011-02-02
<Calz> charlie-tca: why does the iso of xubuntu is so hard to burn
<Calz> i downloaded another one and burned it two times, both with errors
<charlie-tca> It might be the site you are downloading from, instead of anything you are doing. Which mirror is it?
<Calz> let me see
<Calz> i download from the site
<Calz> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/xubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Calz> now i'm trying to down by torrent
<Calz> i think that in that way it'll come right
<charlie-tca> Okay, that is a good mirror
<Calz> hehe
<Calz> yeah but i burned two cds with the same error
<Calz> so i think that is an iso problem
<hiexpo> ? are all the apps that are available in ubuntu available here in x
<charlie-tca> If x means xubuntu, yes, since Xubuntu uses the same repositories as Ubuntu
<hiexpo> charlie-tca, ok kool just wanted to make sure i will be able to do the same thing in xubuntu that i can in ubuntu
<charlie-tca> depends on what you are trying to do. sometimes, you have to work harder to make it happen in xubuntu
<hiexpo> charlie-tca, why causes of the xserver
<charlie-tca> because Ubuntu makes it very simple for the beginner to use
<hiexpo> charlie-tca, ya true   > does compiz work ok under xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Not without some effort
<charlie-tca> The window manager in Xubuntu does have its own compositor, though, that does not need compiz
<hiexpo> charlie-tca, true but linux wasn't suppose to be as easy as they made it in ubuntu
<hiexpo> charlie-tca, what does it use ?
<charlie-tca> xfwm4
<charlie-tca> the xfce window manager
<hiexpo> oh ok
<hiexpo> ya i ran a live system and it appears to me to be much faster than ubuntu gnome
<charlie-tca> Then the installed system would seem like it is super fast
<hiexpo> kool
<hiexpo> ok well thanx again there charlie-tca gotta do some backups now
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> Calz: I thought you said the ubuntu image worked
<Calz> yes
<charlie-tca> Just install with it. Then install xubuntu-desktop
<Calz> i'm using it now
<charlie-tca> You can remove the extra stuff following
<charlie-tca> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Calz> yes i read it in someqhere
<charlie-tca> the link there will tell you all about it
<Calz> ohhh thanks
<Calz> u're very nice guy
<charlie-tca> Most of us are
<Calz> yeah, they seem just to be sleeping :)
<knome> erm
<knome> or busy doing other things
<Calz> i'll try it tomorrow
<Calz> now i'm playing pes 2011
<Calz> =B
<charlie-tca> We are all volunteers, so we do this in between the work and other stuff
<Calz> yeah i imagined that
<Calz> i think in sleeping people because it's 00:00 here now and i'm sleepy
<knome> weird timezone if it's 00:00 :)
<Calz> really
<Calz> gmt-3
<Calz> if i'm not wrong
<knome> gmt-2:20
<knome> :P
<Calz> srry i didn't get
<Calz> hauihih
<knome> anyway, bed. it's about 4:20 here...
<knome> ->
<Calz> yeah it's late
<Calz> hauihiuahuiah
<Calz> where are u?
<Calz> us? canada?
<aaulia> hi guys
<aaulia> anybody here ?
<Gryllida> hi
<Gryllida> I installed 'xubuntu-desktop'
<Gryllida> What's the command (instead of 'gnome-session') to start the environment?
<zc456> xfce4-session
<fdsaseemslegit> Good morning afternoon and night,  folks.  Anyone else scared to upgrade to upstart,  because they see it as the beginning of the end.
<ljarbinet> anyone with an issue/solution for Latitude6510 display with interl pro video card ?
<brot> ljarbinet_: #intel-gfx
<pAt_> Hi, is ubuntu one available on xubuntu with Thunar?
<brot> pAt_: you can install the ubuntu one client :)
<pAt_> brot: thx, and this work with Thunar?
<brot> well, the the "ubuntu one" thing is only a folder locally
<pAt_> ok, and the synchronizing is working then ?
<WhitePelican> is xfce4.8 available somewhere for Maverick?
<charlie-tca> not officially
<WhitePelican> not even a ppa?
<charlie-tca> There is no official backport at this time. There are ppa's. If you wish to trust them to be correct, it is your choice.
<WhitePelican> true
<WhitePelican> will there ever be official backports?
<charlie-tca> that is still being discussed
<WhitePelican> ah
<WhitePelican> say yes, please
<WhitePelican> if i decide to try the ppa, what is the atom in sources.list?
<fdsaseemslegit> WhitePelican:  Yes,  please.
<WhitePelican> I meant please say yes in the discussion to allow xfce4 for people using Maverick
<xGrind> WhitePelican; i'm using xfce 4.8
<WhitePelican> how did you get it? did you compile it yourself?
<xGrind> WhitePelican; ppa
<WhitePelican> and what is the ppa I need to put in sources.list?
<xGrind> no
<charlie-tca> WhitePelican: If you choose to upgrade, please know any bugs will be reported directly to Xfce, too. We will mark any bugs in lucid and maverick with xfce4.8 invalid
<WhitePelican> ok
<WhitePelican> I accept the terms :)
<WhitePelican> what is the ppa?
<Sysi> google?
<charlie-tca> I don't have them
<WhitePelican> google is useless
<fdsaseemslegit> ^Blasphemer
<fdsaseemslegit> WhitePelican:  1st result  Xubuntu Team Dev PPA: https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ppa
<charlie-tca> that's not to upgrade maverick or lucid to 4.8
<Sysi> 4.7 packages, development version
<charlie-tca> the latest we have there is 4.7, which is the 4.8 alpha/beta
<fdsaseemslegit> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/xfce-48-ubuntu-1004-and-1010-ppas.html
<pAt_> Hi, will the unity issue in Ubuntu 11.04 affact Xubuntu 11.04 somehow?
<charlie-tca> which issue?
<pAt_> switching to Unity interface
<charlie-tca> no, because Xubuntu does not use gnome or unity
<pAt_> thats good news charlie-tca =)
<humfers> hello folks.  could someone help with a quick query about *.desktop files not showing up in menus, please?
<charlie-tca> sure, version of xubuntu, where did you add the file?
<humfers> thanks charlie.. 10.10, and the new *.desktop was placed into /usr/share/applications
<charlie-tca> did you copy an existing file or create a new one?
<humfers> cp file1.desktop file2.desktop, and then edited file2.desktop to reflect the relevant changes
<charlie-tca> might need a logou/login, then. Sometimes the change won't take with out logging in again
<humfers> OK, I'll give it a shot.  Thank you for your help.  Much appreciated. :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<humfers> ttfn.
<Lord_Rahl> ? I just install xubuntu 10.04 and install the xfce 4.8 PPA (I think). I can not find a mouse tweaker app in xfce Is there one or do I to install one? I find my mouse a little twitchy
<Lord_Rahl> nm I found it
<pAt_> In Ubuntu's audio settings, you can set the volume more than 100%, up to approx. 150%. Is this in Xubuntu also possible? I couldnj't find a way In the normal audio settings.
<charlie-tca> How high above maximum volume is 150%?
<charlie-tca> 100% should be the highest possible volume, I don't know if it goes higher, myself
<knome> i suppose 150% means that it is made louder, but the quality also is reduced (eg. the 'low' and 'high' sound are cut off)
<knome> +s
 * Balsaq takes the long way home thru the sparsely populated binary rainforest known as....Xubuntu!
<pAt_> yes knome, it is louder then the maximum of xubuntus setting, and I would like to achive this in xubuntu as well.
<pAt_> charlie-tca: http://pat.homelinux.org/screen.jpg
<knome> pAt_, have you checked all the settings in the mixer? i mean, is 'master' set to as loud as it can be, etc?
<pAt_> yes knome, I even used the alsamixer in the commandline
<knome> pAt_, do you have pulseaudio installed? try pavucontrol
<pAt_> I just have a standard xubuntu installation knome, so I have to install pulseaudio additionally?
<knome> no, i think it's installed by default. i don't know if pavucontrol is, though
<pAt_> pavucontrol is not installed, I just install it
<pAt_> hm, also just up to 100%
<jkubota> can anyone tell me how I can change the background of 10.10 login splash screen? I want to change it to the karmic wallpaper
<Balsaq> tweaks software will do it jkubota
<Balsaq> i believe its called
<jkubota> tweaks software?
<jkubota> is the name I should be looking for?
<knome> jkubota, gdm2setup should be able to do it at least: see section 2] @ http://myubuntublog.wordpress.com/2010/10/20/10-things-to-do-after-installing-maverick/
<jkubota> hmm i'll check it out
<jkubota> thanks
<knome> np
<xubuntu124> hola alguna persona que hable español
<xubuntu124> ?
<TheSheep> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<welshmen> hi, i was hoping to get some help with a install?
<welshmen> i'm trying to get Ubuntu 10.10 installed side by side with Win7. It has copied all of the files and i've put in the user name, password and all that jazz, but the forward button isn't lit for me to click on. I've hit the back button a number of times and than gone forward again but it still won't let me continue
<welshmen> any ideas?
<charlie-tca> user name must be all small letters, and cannot be "admin"
<welshmen> ohhh i see
<welshmen> thank you
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<mantise> Hi
<charlie-tca> !hi | mantise
<ubottu> mantise: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<welshmen> i feel silly now , that was so simple
<mantise> i just tryed out some diffrent desktops for my ubuntu box.. can i just install/remove as many desktops that i want? without it messing up anything ? programs/desktops ?
<charlie-tca> welshmen: It is not explained, how would you know?
<mantise> i have now 4 -5 desktops installed, but i now wanna remove the once i dont use, and just keep 2
<charlie-tca> mantise: yes, the ???-desktop is a metapackage, you can remove them safely
<charlie-tca> It doesn't remove all the packages it installed, though
<mantise> charlie-tca: ok, just thru the software manager as i used to install em ?
<charlie-tca> I think so
<welshmen> i guess i could have tried that or other options?, before running for help at the first road block.
<charlie-tca> It doesn't hurt to leave them, either
<mantise> charlie-tca: well, when i find xubuntu there, there is some programs checked in the info.. i might remove some programs that came with xubuntu ?
<mantise> charlie-tca: ok :)
<charlie-tca> nope, not normally, mantise
<mantise> charlie-tca: i just dont wanna use any kde programs for example, if i just use gnome and lubuntu desktops :)
<charlie-tca> You would have to remove the kde applications individually, then
<mantise> ok :)
<charlie-tca> You could remove down to gnome only, and then reinstall lubuntu, too
<charlie-tca> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<mantise> omg
<mantise> the manuel remove is a spam command :o
<mantise> but, i will go remove them, and go with kubuntu and xubuntu only
<mantise> then i have an "heavyweight" and a "leightweight" desktop :)
<mantise> ubottu: is that way better than doing it from the software manager ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mantise> lol
<mantise> my bad :p
<charlie-tca> It helps get all the packages out that don't apply to the Ubuntu installation itself.
<charlie-tca> Doing through software manager means you decide which packages to remove
#xubuntu 2011-02-03
<welshmen> is any one familiar with backtrack?
<bazhang> welshmen, people in backtrack support: #backtrack-linux
<welshmen> when using GParted do i use it at boot or load an OS and run it from there?
<xGrind> welshmen; ???
<xGrind> live-cd
<bazhang> welshmen, you are on backtrack?
<welshmen> yeah DL'd it and burned it to a disc but won't boot when the Computer starts
<welshmen> no but that's what i'm tring to install  along with ubuntu and windows 7
<bazhang> welshmen, and its not supported here; try #backtrack-linux as I suggested
<welshmen> and they told me for Gparted partitioning that you guys would know more about it
<welshmen> i don't want to upset anyone   it just won't load
<bazhang> welshmen, who is they? if this is backtrack we are talking about then you need to seek their support
<welshmen> i want to create a partition using Gparted
<bazhang> then boot from the gparted livecd and do so
<welshmen> it won't boot thats what i'm asking      do i need to load an OS or does it boot with the pc
<bazhang> gparted live cd wont load?
<welshmen> if ino goes right to a bootmgr
<welshmen> bypasses the cd
<welshmen> i've made two  on two different pc's
<kuatoAR> Hello ! greetings from Argentina
<kuatoAR> i need help @_@
<bazhang> with what kuatoAR
<ball> Is Xubuntu smaller (in terms of disk requirement) than Gnome Ubuntu?
<kuatoAR> it is an small problem, but I'm new on Xubuntu. Iv'e installed Xubuntu 10.10 and one of my drives is not listed in "places"
<kuatoAR> do i need to edit fstab ?
<ball> kuatoAR: what kind of drive is it and what filesystems does it contain?
<bazhang> kuatoAR, that would be a good idea yes
<kuatoAR> It is a fat32 hard drive with XP
<kuatoAR> fdisk -l  shows me that it is recognized as /dev/sda os /dev/sd1
<kuatoAR> but i can't access to the drive
<kuatoAR> I can see the drive using Gigolo, but not access to it
<kuatoAR> well it seems that now i can ! hahah
<kuatoAR> But how do i add the launcher to places ?
<bazhang> edit the places menu?
<ball> I'll be back later.
<welshmen> can't get VMware to install any ideas, post comes up and says not been able to detect the character encoding???
<bazhang> welshmen, why not use vbox?
<welshmen> is it easier to get installed?
<bazhang> yes
<welshmen> vbox
<bazhang> correct
 * ball <- downloading Xubuntu 10.10.
<randomus1r> hi
<randomus1r> I installed 'xubuntu-desktop', what command do I use to start gui session now?
<ball> randomus1r: Have you tried "xfce-session" or just "startx" ?
 * ball <- doesn't know
<randomus1r> cmd not dound ; xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)
<randomus1r> s/d/f/
<ball> I don't know then.  Perhaps it depends on something like Xdm.
<ball> I'm exhausted.
<ball> Goodnight all.
<Sysi> randomus1r: i think you should have gdm installed as dependency
<Sysi> if you don't want to reboot, 'sudo service gdm start'
<randomus1r> Sysi,
<randomus1r> i'm vncing to ubuntu hardy server edition
<randomus1r> i have installed xubuntu-desktop there
<randomus1r> i need to know what to run upon the vnc connection to get the gui
<Sysi> sorry, i've only used vnc with already started session
<randomus1r> so you probably know its config
<Sysi> how do you even make that connection before logging in?
<randomus1r> ~/.vnc/xstartup
<randomus1r> er
<randomus1r> i run ' vnc4server :2 ' at server
<Sysi> is that file like ~/.xinitrc?
<randomus1r> then i connect using vncviewer from client side
<randomus1r> i have no ~/.xinitrc
<Sysi> i'm just wondering if it works the same way
<Sysi> you could try putting 'startxfce4' there
<randomus1r> # Uncomment the following two lines for normal desktop:
<randomus1r> # unset SESSION_MANAGER
<randomus1r> # exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<randomus1r> i uncommented those
<Sysi> so you need to create xinitrc
<Sysi> google propably knows better than me
<Sysi> oh wait, /etc, there might be something already
<randomus1r> http://dpaste.org/7XE9/ is the /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc file contents
<randomus1r> /etc is a directory
<Sysi> i know
<Sysi> i noticed it's about system-wine, not in your /home
<Sysi> that Xinitrc looks quite complicated script but i guss it "just works", you could try uncomenting line launching it
<daniel> some thing going wrong at update
<daniel> Requires installation of untrusted packages
<daniel> anyone?
<knome> daniel, you can try another server
<daniel> knome ? how
<knome> daniel, in synaptic, see settings -> repositories
<knome> daniel, but you are right, having untrusted packages shouldn't happen
<bazhang> daniel, you have some PPA in there? please pastebin your sources.list
<daniel> I still dont see the synaptic but I will as I find
<daniel> bazhang, where is the sources.list found
<bazhang>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<daniel> There is nothing in that file
<daniel> lil slow here
<daniel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561894/
<bazhang> daniel, which repo is untrusted? extras.ubuntu.com ?
<daniel> bazhang, where will it say that?
<bazhang> daniel, what is the precise error you get. please pastebin it
<daniel> apparmor apparmor-utils apport apport-gtk aptdaemon bsdutils cups cups-bsd cups-client cups-common cups-ppdc dbus dbus-x11 dpkg evince evince-common fuse-utils gnome-system-tools ifupdown libapparmor-perl libapparmor1 libblkid1 libc-bin libc-dev-bin libc6 libc6-dev libcups2 libcupscgi1 libcupsdriver1 libcupsimage2 libcupsmime1 libcupsppdc1 libdbus-1-3 libevdocument3 libevview3 libfuse2 liblcms1 libparted0debian1 libsmbclient libsql
<daniel> ite3-0 libuuid1 libwbclient0 mount parted python-apport python-aptdaemon python-aptdaemon-gtk python-problem-report samba-common samba-common-bin smbclient sudo ubuntu-sso-client util-linux uuid-runtime xserver-common xserver-xorg-core is all it gives
<bazhang> daniel, pastebin not here
<bazhang> ugh
<bazhang> daniel, there's no error there
<daniel> those shouldnt be extras
<daniel> that was it
<daniel> Requires installation of untrusted packages
<daniel> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<Sysi> ppa:s in use?
<bazhang> daniel, well you can risk it, or verify the gpg
<bazhang> !gpgerr | daniel
<bazhang> ubottu, lag
<ubottu> daniel: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<daniel> what is custom??
<bazhang> daniel, just try the standard one
<knome> daniel, 'sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 437D05B5' in terminal
<daniel> knome that is already in the trusted sources
<bazhang> perhaps in sources.list.d then
<daniel> bazhang, that is the file I was saying was empty
<bazhang> daniel, sounds like you added some repos that are not showing up in regular sources.list thus the need to check sources.list.d
<bazhang> daniel, cd into the directory and see whats in there
<daniel> bazhang, I will do that but this is rather a plain build
<bazhang> daniel, so no tweaks, or the like. 100% standard repos and packages?
<daniel> except nvidia but pretty plain
<daniel> cd and nothing is there /etc/apt/sources.list.d$
<daniel> does the same after re adding the key as mentioned
<daniel> all this is happening from the update prompt or update manager( pop up
<daniel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561917/
<daniel> anyone?
<Bas> Hello All
<Bas> can anyone help me disableing standby ?
<vikas> having problems connecting  gprs getting error http://paste.ubuntu.com/561937/ if anybody  can help
<Sysi> Bas: like what?
<Sysi> vikas: how / to what are you connecting?
<vikas> to pc from phone
<Sysi> where did you dig that errormessage, it should be easy with networkmanager
<Sysi> plug in phone, right click on icon in the panel, manage connections, mobile, add new
<Bas> Sysi: my screen goes blank , i disabled the screensaver and the powermanagement, no result
<Sysi> but it wakes up after that?
<Bas> if i move the mouse
<Bas> or press a key
<Bas> it puzzeling me
<Bas> it=its
<Sysi> you're sure you don't have other power managers? it may work after reboot
<vinnl> charlie-tca, that the download link for alpha 2 doesn't work yet means it hasn't been released yet, right?
<charlie-tca> yes, vinnl
<vinnl> OK
<charlie-tca> They don't let work until we get everything ready
<vinnl> OK, any ETA?
<charlie-tca> sometime in the next 12 hours is the best I got
<vinnl> :S
<charlie-tca> sorry, normally we try to be there by 18:00 UTC, but testing got held up
<vinnl> Yeah np, worst case the announcement will be there tomorrow
<charlie-tca> yeah
<mhall119> what's the target date for alpha 2 releasE?
<mhall119> oh, nevermind
<mhall119> just read the scrollback
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 30 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #ubuntu-meeting. Everyone is invited to attend.
<welshmen> can someone be kind enough to put a link for backtrack
<welshmen> can any one help with driver installs?
<welshmen> is anyone on??
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> just us, mice
<welshmen> blind mice??
<TheSheep> no, fat mice
<welshmen> then i'm in the right place
<TheSheep> if you ask any non-rhetorical question someone who knows the answer might say it
<TheSheep> (not that I know what "backtrack" is)
<welshmen> well i would hope that people in here could help me with to most of them would be a simple answer
<welshmen> i can't install drivers in this ver. of linux and as   i follow tut.s  i get errors
<welshmen> and can't find anything useful about the erroes
<TheSheep> why didn't you just use the system->additional drivers dialog?
<TheSheep> it's not finding what you need?
<welshmen> no   i saw it once and now it's gine
<welshmen> but it wasn't working it didn't show up in Wcid
<TheSheep> Wcid?
<welshmen> i saw it in the wicd*
<welshmen> no thats wrong
<welshmen> It showed up in a hardware lookup thruogh the terminal
<TheSheep> ok, anyways, maybe you could just describe what you are trying to do exactly
<TheSheep> and we can try and point you to the best way to achieve that
<welshmen> ok sounds good
<welshmen> i'm trying to get my wireless card to be seen and activated, now i got a driver and followed to tut  but i get errors.  it comes down to i don't know how to install driverss
<welshmen> i'm new to this linux stuff and want to learn just having some problems
<TheSheep> what card is it?
<TheSheep> broadcom?
<welshmen> yes
<TheSheep> ideapad u350 by any chance?
<welshmen> i've searched and found that this hybrid driver will work
<welshmen> no HP touchsmart
<TheSheep> the hybrid driver from broadcom's website never worked for me
<welshmen> damn
<TheSheep> the driver that is installed by ubuntu automatically works good though
<welshmen> didn't for me
<welshmen> could i use a netgear USB device3?
<welshmen> \would that auto install it's own driver
<welshmen> ?
<TheSheep> I had some problems with a broadcom card on ideapad recently, the system saw it, but it could never see any network and the power management said it's set to 0db of signal
<TheSheep> resetting bios to factory settings fixed that
<welshmen> ok
<TheSheep> do you even have the "wireless networks" section in network manager?
<welshmen> but just help me with one step..... how would you install a driver in general?
<TheSheep> on xubuntu -- with jockey
<welshmen> no nothing shows up the wireless card doesn't appear
<TheSheep> I would avoid any 3rd party drivers
<welshmen> but i found a command that show hardware and it was there
<welshmen> but not working
<TheSheep> welshmen: what happens when you run jockey-gtk?
<TheSheep> welshmen: does it find the right driver?
<Lord_Rahl> Anyone know why I can not send files in pidgin on xubuntu? I could in gnome but, xfce the send file option is grey out
<Lord_Rahl> this is for gtalk or jabber network
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to vnc into my xubuntu box from a lubuntu box.  I'm running it on a differnet port though (5950) and am wonering how to connect.  vncviewer 192.168.2.171:5950  gives me "CConn:       connected to host 192.168.2.171 port 5950, main:        End of stream
<craigbass1976> "
<charlie-tca> Natty Alpha2 officially released - Please see the notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/TechnicalOverview
<welshmen> whats the difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu?
<welshmen> is one more of a beginner OS than the other
<charlie-tca> hm, Ubuntu uses Gnome desktop environment, Kubuntu uses KDE
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu is normally recommended for beginners, it is very easy to configure and use
<welshmen> i know this is just  primarily a ubuntu chat, but i git a crappy problem.  i got a laptop and wanted to put ubuntu on, but the drive had problems with win 7 ( i think it git a virus) and i formatted it with a PS3. Now it gets an error back in the laptop, so i took it out and boot got the same error ,than put the drive back in and now it just blinks like it reading the drive
<charlie-tca> Actually, stating you know that is not appropriate, then saying it, does not make it appropriate for this channel.
<charlie-tca> This channel is for support of Xubuntu
<welshmen> so regardless if I had had ubuntu on the computer and had a system failure it still wouldn't be considered support for ubuntu??
<charlie-tca> right. Ubuntu support is in #ubuntu. We try to help when we have time, but we do not know as much about Ubuntu as we do about Xubuntu
<Plasmastar> Anyone here?
<charlie-tca> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pylix> is xfce 4.8 distributed with the xubuntu 10.10 live cd?
<charlie-tca> pylix: no, it is only on the natty cd's
<charlie-tca> Natty is the latest development version
<pylix> so it's like in beta
<charlie-tca> yes, actually alpha at this time
<charlie-tca> We don't even get to beta until the end of March
<pylix> can i have a link please
<pylix> is it the 11.04 alpha 1?
<charlie-tca> no, alpha2. We just released alpha2 today
<charlie-tca> Please see the notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/TechnicalOverview
<charlie-tca> alpha1 has more updates now then the whole image size, I would guess.
<pylix> where would i report encountered bugs?
<charlie-tca> launchpad
<charlie-tca> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<pylix> kay.
#xubuntu 2011-02-04
<welshmen> #ubuntu
<ball_> This is me connected to the Internet from a laptop running Xubuntu!
<cody-somerville> :)
<cody-somerville> Welcome
<ball_> Thanks
<ball_> How do I install irssi?  I ttried "sudo apt-get install irssi", to no avail.
<cody-somerville> What does it say?
<ball_> E: Unable to locate package irssi
<cody-somerville> run: sudo apt-get update
<ball_> Thanks
<ball_> Running that now.
<ball_> :-)
<ball> cody-somerville: That feels much more comfortable, thanks.
<cody-somerville> np
<ball> I love that Comcast cable works with my Xubuntu box
<ball> This poor little flash drive is getting a beating.
<ball> Okay, bed time I think.
<quantumbit> I hate printers
<quantumbit> baby baby baby, open your mouth, eat that damn sheet of paper :D
<charlie-tca> quantumbit: please don't do that
<charlie-tca> This is a family oriented support channel.
<quantumbit> hm.. yea I suppose families dont know about feeding babies
<charlie-tca> If you just want to chat and complain, we have #xubuntu-offtopic available for that.
<peteypan> hello all. im looking for some help. im using 10.10 and all my text is being displayed as squares
<charlie-tca> What version of Xfce do you have?
<charlie-tca> and what is the last thing you did before it went to squares?
<peteypan> i happened last night and its all abit hazy. i was tryin to install 4.8
<charlie-tca> I don't think 4.8 is compatible with 10.10. If you use Ctrl+Alt+F2, is the text readable?
<peteypan_> no ctrl alt f2 is not displayed as squares
<charlie-tca> Then I would suggest removing the ppa for 4.8, and going back to Xfce 4.6.2
<peteypan_> could u tell me how
<charlie-tca> You will have to do that in the tty, but the only alternative I know is reinstall
<charlie-tca> How did you add 4.8?
<Calz> hi everyone!
<knome> hello
<Calz> man, i guess my pc is crazy
<Calz> i can`t install any os
<Calz> -.-`
<Calz> with xubuntu i`m having problems when the installer  starts to download some packs
<TheSheep> 'problems'?
<TheSheep> tell us about your problems :)
<Calz> yeah they ussualy don't run well
<Calz> haiuhiuahaiuh
<TheSheep> any error messages?
<TheSheep> be specific, choose one case
<Calz> with kurumin, i'm with kernel problems
<Calz> the system is always requesting me to make an upgrade
<Calz> but i can't
<Calz> with ubuntu
<TheSheep> kurumin?
<Calz> is an linux based on debian
<TheSheep> ah, we only do *ubuntu here
<Calz> it's a little old
<Calz> ok, srry
<TheSheep> please describe a problem you have with ubuntu
<TheSheep> maybe the cause is the same and we will be able to fix both
<Calz> with the ubuntu i started to upgrade the system and in some part of process it crashed
<TheSheep> no messages?
<Calz> then i could install it again
<Calz> no
<Calz> when i woke up
<Calz> was everything black
<Calz> and i couldn't install it again
<Calz> lots of problems on the installer
<TheSheep> that was during installation or upgrade of an installed system?
<Calz> it was on upgrade
<Calz> but since it
<Calz> i couldn't install the ubuntu again
<Calz> i even format all hd
<TheSheep> can you give us anything specific? it's kinda hard to guess from "doesn't work"
<Calz> i don't know why, maybe a cd problem but is really new
<Calz> now
<TheSheep> you may try checking the cd
<Calz> i'm trying to install xubuntu
<TheSheep> there is an option for that in the boot menu
<Calz> yes i burned some
<Calz> two with errors, and pearl file
<Calz> in a pearl file*
<Calz> but now the problems is while i'm downloading something, like language packs
<Calz> all file were copied
<Calz> now i'm downloading the files
<TheSheep> say, how large is the disk you are installing to?
<Calz> the partition of the xubuntu has almost 40gb
<Calz> and the swap men has 3gb
<Calz> the whole disk has 80gb
<TheSheep> should be plenty
<TheSheep> any disk errors in dmesg?
<Calz> srry, what is dmesg?
<TheSheep> if you type 'dmesg | less' in a terminal, you will get all the messages from kernel
<TheSheep> that's where it logs what's happening
<Calz> ohhh
<TheSheep> look at the end of it, the beginning is a lot of noise from startup
<Calz> now i'm download the language pack
<Calz> should i open an terminal or digit it on the installer's one ?
<TheSheep> open a new one
<Calz> donw
<Calz> done*
<Calz> the terminal said that it isn't function very well
<Calz> and give me an answer
<TheSheep> can you type the exact message?
<Calz> i copied
<Calz> where can a past it ?
<Calz> i past it*
<TheSheep> http://paste.pocoo.org
<TheSheep> here, for example
<Calz> ok
<TheSheep> you need to give me the url
<Calz> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/332305/
<TheSheep> scroll to the end
<TheSheep> with space
<Calz> what ?
<Calz> i didn't understand
<TheSheep> press the spacebar key
<TheSheep> until it scrolls to the end
<Calz> ohhhh, ok srry
<Calz> now the installer is downloading packages
<TheSheep> well, let us know when/if you have any specific problems
<Calz> it's normally in this part
<Calz> and i'm trying to past the terminal result but i'm having problems
<Calz> TheSheep,  the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/562752/
<TheSheep> ok, that looks good, no erroras
<TheSheep> errors
<Calz> more 15 minutes of packs downloads
<TheSheep> I'm going to sleep, I'm sure someone will help you though
<Calz> ok
<Calz> i hope i won't need
<Calz> but i'm sure that if i have to someone will help me
<calz> hello
<calz> i just installed xubuntu, it's running fine but is without sound
<calz> can someone help me
<mark76> You probably need to unmute pulseaudio
<mark76> It helpfully starts muted by default
<calz> ohhh
<calz> thanks
<calz> ^^
<calz> and srry i'm noob
<mark76> It also helpfully doesn't install any mixer tools by default :)
<calz> thanks mark76
<calz> now i'm going to explore xD
<mark76> K
<calz> hello
<calz> there's some way to i check my adsl speed by the terminal
<calz> like
<calz> how can i ping myself and as return i have the time
<VastOne> Looking for a bit of advice... Long time Ubuntu user and not especially thrilled with 11.04 Natty and the whole unity thing...
<VastOne> Xubuntu 11.04 and xfce, how does Unity fit in these plans?
<VastOne> and more importantly, is this now the right time to jump to Xubuntu?
<pleia2> Unity is for Gnome, Xubuntu and XFCE are unrelated
<VastOne> I thought so
<VastOne> and wanted to be crystal clear
#xubuntu 2011-02-05
<Sysi> natty will have nice new xfce
<aRiEz> how to bypass sudo password?
<aRiEz> Ex: x@x-comp:~$ sudo apt-get install bsdgames
<aRiEz> Ex: [sudo] Password for x:
<charlie-tca> ask the person with it for the password
<knome> any ideas for a non-working trackpad. running 10.10 with acer aspire 3100.
<Sysi> not at all? check from lspci what model
<knome> not at all. errr, what should i look for in lspci?
<knome> the touchpad is detected (i see it from xinput)
<Sysi> is it synaptics?
<knome> yes
<knome> "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"
<Sysi> rebooted, installed updates?
<knome> gpointing-device-settings shows it, and allows me to change the settings, but nothing happens when i try to move the cursor with the touchpad
<knome> did that a few times, but i could try it again
<knome> just weird that it doesn't work since it's detected apparently correctly..
<Sysi> i wonder how it behaves if it's taken out of use in bios
<knome> i checked bios, but there was nothing about it
<knome> could recheck that as well
<knome> but there was very very little stuff in bios altogether...
<quantumbit> does your trackpad work?
<quantumbit> does it work with another OS?
<knome> yup.
<quantumbit> ok
<quantumbit> then BIOS should be fine
<knome> yes, i figured that out, but since i'm out of ideas...
<quantumbit> have you tried googling your laptop model+trackpad+ubuntu
<knome> yes.
<knome> no help there..
<Sysi> you could try to switch driver
<Sysi> synaptics/evdev
<knome> just some guy having problems with tapping not working - but nothing is working for me
<knome> Sysi, that would mean touching Xorg.conf, right? :P
<Sysi> yup
<knome> there's nothing about touchpad in bios
<knome> or trackpad, or whatever you like to call it
<quantumbit> don't trackpad usually appear just like a ps/2 pointer or something?
<knome> no idea :)
<quantumbit> did it work through the installation process?
<Sysi> it maybe could be something going wrong with udev/hal
<Sysi> but idk how to check that
<knome> quantumbit, i had to install with alternative, so there was no mouse
<quantumbit> ah
<quantumbit> that may be related
<knome> xev doesn't detect any movement/cliks.
<quantumbit> hm.. how about xorgconfig or whatever it's called
<knome> errrrm
<knome> fn+f7
 * knome blushes
<quantumbit> ?
<knome> that enabled the touchpad.
<quantumbit> heh
<knome> was apparently turned off hw-wise
<quantumbit> hah
<Sysi> isn't it great when things work actually too well
<knome> yup.
<knome> have to say the laptop is quite unintuitive
<quantumbit> you're lucky those key combos work :P
<quantumbit> have an old laptop that i couldnt get these to work on in linux
<quantumbit> for sound level, screen brightness etc..
<quantumbit> then, I wonder what use can be a key-combo to disable the trackpad :P
<knome> heh
<knome> i'm lucky that this laptop isn't mine.. :P
<quantumbit> is it one of these netbooks?
<knome> nope
<knome> 15"
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: just installed xfce4.8 by ppa:koshi/xfce-4.8 on xubuntu but still its xfce 4.6 anybody can help?
<charlie-tca> I would suggest contacting the individual that created the ppa. It is not an official ppa
<thauriswulfa> k
<knome> charlie-tca, what about adding a news entry in xubuntu.org telling that the 4.8 ppa's are not official
<knome> bbl.
<charlie-tca> good idea. I will get something in there
<knome> nice.
<Darius_Xubuntu> hello guys i need help with resolution after installing xubuntu desktop 4.8.1 now im stuck on 1024.768 how to adjust it more than that like 1280.1024?
<Darius_Xubuntu> display manager allows only 1024.768
<charlie-tca> So, are you using Natty?
<Darius_Xubuntu> yes
<Darius_Xubuntu> any ideas?
<charlie-tca> It may be a limitation of the video driver for a while. hardware drivers are not yet compatible with Xserver 1.10
<charlie-tca> More help with Natty might be available in #ubuntu+1, since they all run it
<Darius_Xubuntu> well before on 4.6 it worked very good
<Darius_Xubuntu> ok ill try
<charlie-tca> and it did not use Xserver 1.10
<Darius_Xubuntu> btw howto check wich version i have on my sistem?
<Darius_Xubuntu> i mean xserver?
<Darius_Xubuntu> charlie-tca im sorry im not using natty :)
<Darius_Xubuntu> so any ideas on how fix this?
<Darius_Xubuntu> so no ideas on that?
<charlie-tca> not if it is not natty. You might have to ask wherever you got 4.8 to put on it
<charlie-tca> It is not officially supported, either
<Darius_Xubuntu> thank you.
<Matty75> hello... i have a question re: broadcom b43xx driver in xubuntu Lucid
<Matty75> i am trying to install it on a computer that has no other internet access
<Matty75> i am trying to follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Matty75> these instructions refer to a file on the install media called b43-fwcutter... but it isn't included on the xubuntu install
<Matty75> any thoughts?
<Matty75> hello?
<charlie-tca> !find b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter
<Matty75> where did u find it?
<charlie-tca> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:013-2 (maverick), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<charlie-tca> +looks like you can install it using sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Matty75> but the machiune has no other inet access
<Matty75> so apt cant get the package or depends
<charlie-tca> hm, downĺoad to another machine and transfer using either cd or usb
<Matty75> any depends?
<charlie-tca> nope
<Matty75> thanks charlie-tca... i'll give it a try
<Matty75> the website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx also refers to a pkg called "patch"... should i try to dl that as well?
<charlie-tca> if you can't see it with apt-cache policy patch, yes
<Matty75> ok, thanks
<charlie-tca> You´re welcome. Good luck...
<Dwarf2000> Hello
<Dwarf2000> I have a question regarding Xubuntu
<mark76> Hmm?
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dwarf2000> Why is it that version 10.10 is supported untill 2012 and 10.04 till 2013?
<mark76> Because 10.04 is an LTS
<mark76> Long Term Support release
<Dwarf2000> I figured, but it does not make that much sence.
<Dwarf2000> What if an newer version is released by that time, wouldn't it be better to use that one instead of 10.04?
<charlie-tca> Those who run businesses and servers would prefer not to use the latest thing
<mark76> Ask charlie
<charlie-tca> Sometimes latest does not mean most stable, fewer bugs, less crashes...
<Dwarf2000> I was thinking they would have removed bugs and such before releasing.
<charlie-tca> and we would not have any new ones, either?
<Dwarf2000> Pardon?
<charlie-tca> what about any new bugs introduced by version upgrades?
<Dwarf2000> You would think they have some kind of beta testing team or something
<charlie-tca> fixing bugs we know about does happen, but that does not mean there will not be completely new issues.
<charlie-tca> Testing team will never have all the hardware out there, nor will they know every application you use
<Dwarf2000> True
<charlie-tca> Then the chances of them catching every bug is much lower, is it not?
<Dwarf2000> Indeed
<charlie-tca> There are thousands of applictions. There will be bugs.
<Dwarf2000> Something can never be perfect.
<Dwarf2000> Too bad.
<charlie-tca> correct, but those who need stable software are not interested in being the first to report the bugs
<Dwarf2000> Indeed
<charlie-tca> they will use the LTS versions, and upgrade every two to three years instead of every six months
<Dwarf2000> So, what would you advice me? 10.10 or 1.04, I will be using the computer not that often
<Dwarf2000> 10.10 download will be finished within 4 minutes
<charlie-tca> 10.10 is good
<Dwarf2000> I am running 10.10 on my other desktop(updated from 10.04) and I have not run into any problems so far
<Dwarf2000> However, this desktop has 512mb ram, therefore I chose xubuntu
<Matty75> ok... so... wierd things afoot... now my desktop is gone
<Dwarf2000> What version are you using Matty?
<Matty75> lucid
<Matty75> i just tried a procedure to get my bcom wireless card working and when i rebooted... wierdness
<Matty75> the computer boots to xdm or gdm or whatever and i can enter my pw
<Matty75> then it goes to a desktop that is just the wallpaper and the program orage is running
<mark76> No menu?
<Matty75> i can alt-f2 and enter commands, but the environment is gone
<Matty75> nope... no panels either
<mark76> Weird
<Matty75> yup
<Matty75> is there a command i can enter in a terminal to start up the desktop?
<Matty75> i can get xterm running from alt-f2
<mark76> Have you tried xfce4-panel?
<Matty75> ok... i got a panel...
<mark76> What's on it?
<Matty75> mouse menue... running programs (xterm)... sys tray... etc...
<mark76> Excellent
<Matty75> i also have an icon that looks like a gear that says "a package manager is working" when i hover over it
<mark76> Did you start it from the terminal?
<Matty75> yes... from xterm
<mark76> Close xterm
<Matty75> panel is gone
<mark76> Can you run commands without xterm?
<Matty75> yes... if i alt-f2
<mark76> Okay. alt-f2 and then run xfce4-panel directly
<Matty75> did that... panel is back
<mark76> Is there a shutdown icon on the panel?
<Matty75> little green running man?
<mark76> Yes
<Matty75> yes
<mark76> Click on that and tick "remember last session"
<Matty75> the only option is... "Exit Xfce Panel?"
<Matty75> then cancel or quit
<mark76> Ah
<mark76> Sounds like xfce4 session isn't running
<mark76> Or Xubuntu session
<Matty75> i logged in in xfce mode... not xubuntu...
<mark76> Try logging in in Xubuntu mode
<Matty75> k...
<Matty75> same thing... orage preferences is open and orage is running... but nothing else
<Matty75> no session manager, i guess
<mark76> How did you do that without logging out of irc? :/
<Matty75> different computer LOL
<mark76> Ah
<Dwarf2000> That easy :p
<mark76> I have to go eat dinner
<mark76> BBL
<charlie-tca> Matty75: to run the panels and keep them, use Alt+F2, xfce4-panel &
<charlie-tca> the & on the end means keep it running when the terminal run app closes
<Matty75> charlie... i think when i rebooted after installing the bcom drivers, i must have checked the "save for future sessions" box and it got confused...
<Matty75> i logged out and back in and my panels are here and i have been able to log into my wireless network!!
<charlie-tca> good job
<Matty75> i am now running update manager and installing 296 updates
<charlie-tca> 10.04?
<Matty75> now... on to tackling my nvidia geforce card...
<Matty75> yes... 10.04
<charlie-tca> let those finish first now
<Matty75> of course
<charlie-tca> We are building a new cd for 10.04.2, so you won't have to do so many updates
<charlie-tca> That should be out in about two weeks
<Matty75> i had a full install of ubuntu maverick running on that machine but it was soooo slow i decided to try xubuntu instead
<charlie-tca> yeah, xubuntu should be about 30% lighter on resources
<Matty75> but i read that there was no support for nvidia-173 on old cards in the new versionof xorg in maverick so i went to lucid
<charlie-tca> !info nvidia-173
<ubottu> nvidia-173 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-173): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 173.14.28-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 10405 kB, installed size 32204 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<charlie-tca> it's back now, after all the updates get in
<Matty75> oh... well i am ok with having the lts release on that machine :)
<Matty75> gotta run... my 5 month old is hungry :)
<charlie-tca> have fun
<Matty75> thanks for ur help
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Dwarf2000> so, charlie
<Dwarf2000> you are an xubuntu developer?
<charlie-tca> no, I am the Xubuntu Project Lead
<Dwarf2000> I feel honored ^^
<charlie-tca> There are many of us here, we just try to help out when we can
<Dwarf2000> You will never see bill gates give support for windows.
<Dwarf2000> That's why I like in linux :)
<Dwarf2000> I'm off for diner.
<Dwarf2000> Bye
<aitiba> hi
<aitiba> which are the minimal requeriments to use the last stable version of xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> absolute minimum for 10.10?
<charlie-tca> 256MB ram, run one app at time, slowly. PII or PIII processor at 400MHz, run slowly
<aitiba> charlie-tca, whic a p3 1000Mhz with 256 MB RAM?
<aitiba> now is using lubuntu 10.10 or 10.04 correctly
<aitiba> I can open 2-e windows at the same time
<charlie-tca> 256MB ram will run slow, 10.10 or 10.04
<charlie-tca> Lubuntu does use about 30% fewer resources than Xubuntu, so with 256MB, it might be better
<aitiba> charlie-tca, so xubuntu needs more requeriments to run?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> Not much more, but, Lubuntu will will run with less ram that Xubuntu
<xGrind> and with 512MB ?
<xGrind> ;]
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu needs 512MB ram to give good performance
<aitiba> charlie-tca, so i'm goind to try with puppy linux
<charlie-tca> okay
<xGrind> my hardware
<xGrind> athlon xp 2200+ , 512MB + 128MB
<charlie-tca> That should work very well
<xGrind> motherboard pc chips m810dlu
<aitiba> my problem is the ram
<charlie-tca> aitiba: yes, agreed. It will work, but will be slow
<charlie-tca> heh, faster than my 400MHz with 256MB ram, though
<xGrind> aitiba; replace xfwm4 to openbox
<aitiba> i need a normal experience
<aitiba> why have a pc that goes slow?
<charlie-tca> because it happens to be what you have?
<aitiba> but why go slow if I can use the pc with lubntu that use openbox
<Dwarf2000> Let's see if I can install Xubuntu :D
<xGrind> xubuntu \o/
<xGrind> charlie-tca; xubuntu 11.04 is more ligth?
<charlie-tca> not yet
<charlie-tca> it is the development version, first we get it to work, then we worry about trying to lighten up
<xGrind> ;]
<Dwarf2000> There is an 11.04? :o
<Dwarf2000> Talking about bleeding edge.
<charlie-tca> Not yet. The next release will be 11.04, but it is known as Natty Narwhal right now
<charlie-tca> It does have Xfce 4.8 in it, though
<Dwarf2000> It looks to me.
<Dwarf2000> That the names are made with an online nickname generator ^^
<Dwarf2000> Like, random thing + animal
<charlie-tca> nope
<xGrind> kk
<Dwarf2000> You have lots of fantasy then ^^
<charlie-tca> The names are personally selected by Mark Shuttleworth, the founder of Ubuntu and it's parent company, Canonical
<charlie-tca> You are correct, though. They really are "adjective" +  animal
<Dwarf2000> :) My dad just said that Canonical sounds like the Chronicals of Narnia
<charlie-tca> heh
<xGrind> ;]
<Dwarf2000> Xubuntu has an awesome logo.
<Dwarf2000> What animal is that?
<charlie-tca> mouse
<aitiba> charlie-tca, thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Dwarf2000> Guys
<Dwarf2000> I would just like to say
<Dwarf2000> That I might like xubuntu over the normal ubuntu ._.
<brot> Dwarf2000: i do too :)
<Dwarf2000> It looks way better :)
<Dwarf2000> Ohdear.
<Dwarf2000> There we go.
<Dwarf2000> I selected an theme, from the control center'ish program
<Dwarf2000> Now it logged me out
<Dwarf2000> Whenever I try to log in it goes to black screen with blinking _
<Dwarf2000> then goes to login screeen
<Dwarf2000> What to do?
<charlie-tca> Ctrl+Alt+F2
<charlie-tca> login
<charlie-tca> cd .cache
<charlie-tca> delete it with rm -r ~/.cache/*
<Dwarf2000> happens more often?
<charlie-tca> then go cd ~/.config
<Dwarf2000> Yes
<charlie-tca> delete the session settings using    rm -r ~/.config/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml
<charlie-tca> then never select wildbrush or wild* themes again
<Dwarf2000> no such file or directory...
<charlie-tca> it's fixed in 4.8, by the way. It took the developers a long time to figure out what went wrong
<charlie-tca> which one ?
<Dwarf2000> rm -r ~/.config/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml
<charlie-tca> that's because something.
<charlie-tca> delete the session settings using    rm -r ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml
<charlie-tca> try that one
<charlie-tca> now you restart; ctrl+alt+del works at this screen, without saving anything we don't want
<Dwarf2000> Rebooting...
<Dwarf2000> worked :D
<charlie-tca> and never select that wild* theme again, right?
<Dwarf2000> Any way to update to 4.8 from within 10.10?
<Dwarf2000> Yessir
<charlie-tca> not officially
<charlie-tca> If you do, we can't support it
<Dwarf2000> Or I'll just not select that theme :)
<Dwarf2000> Why is it in there if it does that, anyway?
<charlie-tca> It took the developers a very long time to find why it does that. It was a difficult bug for them to reproduce, for some reason.
<charlie-tca> oh, and because of the way Xfce is built, it is not trivial to remove from themes
<Dwarf2000> Okay
<Dwarf2000> How does one edit the menu?
<Dwarf2000> Also, do you take suggestions?
<Dwarf2000> Because it looks to me that if you select an screensaver that is not installed and press preview, and error is thrown.
<charlie-tca> no editor
<charlie-tca> yes, we take suggestions
<Dwarf2000> Well, the above about the screensaver. Perhaps disable the preview button if the screensaver is not installed.
<charlie-tca> That's a good suggestion
<Dwarf2000> Because else it'll display an error
<Dwarf2000> Let's see if I can get VLC :D
<dwarf2000> Well
<dwarf2000> Back again, this time on Xubuntu D:
<dwarf2000> However, I got no sound.
<Sysi> worked on ubuntu?
<dwarf2000> I have not tried ubuntu on this system
<dwarf2000> I am running xubuntu as I only have 512mb ram
<Sysi> check everything unmuted, if you have possibility of two soundcards, install pavucontrol
<dwarf2000> As in...
<dwarf2000> "select controls" then select all, then check if any muted?
<Sysi> yup
<dwarf2000> worked :D
<Sysi> :)
<dwarf2000> Thanks a bunch
<dwarf2000> Now to see which is the one I am using :D
<dwarf2000> Oh it's an whole bunch of them.
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> i disabled wireless and now i cant enable it
<wizardslovak> nowhere to click
<wizardslovak> any command?
<Sysi> should be able to do it from same place you took it off
<Sysi> enable networking and then wireless
<wizardslovak> ya but i dont have icon in taskbar
<quantumbit> hm
<quantumbit> it's weird :P
<Sysi> ..ran? alt+f2 'nm-applet'
<wizardslovak> yeap
<wizardslovak> its enablerd but i dont see any icon
<wizardslovak> s noone
<wizardslovak> no command for it?
<Sysi> nm-applet
<lolcat> how do I open the network settings?
<dwarf2000> I believe there is no GUI for that
<lolcat> so I can't connect to networks?
<dwarf2000> But do not believe what I say, I have been using xubuntu for a couple of hours now.
<lolcat> ofcourse there is a gui to connect to networks
<dwarf2000> In the upper right corner
<dwarf2000> Next to the time
<lolcat> ir crashed
<lolcat> I need to know its name
<dwarf2000> One second.
<charlie-tca> nm-applet
<lolcat> doh, it wont start
<dwarf2000> sudo nm-applet?
<charlie-tca> looking
<dwarf2000> If you run it in an terminal, does it give an error?
<lolcat> debug old state indicates that this was not a disonnect 0
<charlie-tca> should be network-manager-applet
<charlie-tca> Alt+F2, network-manager-applet
<lolcat> dont have it
<charlie-tca> !info network-manager-applet
<ubottu> Package network-manager-applet does not exist in maverick
<dwarf2000> Auch.
<charlie-tca> !find network-manager-applet
<ubottu> File network-manager-applet found in network-manager
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> remove and reinstall network-manager
<lolcat> without internet?
<lolcat> yeah, that'll work
<charlie-tca> well, that makes it harder, huh?
<dwarf2000> xD
<lolcat> yep, if I remove it it is gone
<lolcat> all i need is to connect eth0
<dwarf2000> Wait
<dwarf2000> You cannot connect to eth0?
<dwarf2000> How is that even possible :/
<charlie-tca> lolcat: do you have the network applet in the top panel?
<lolcat> Nope, but i rebooted internet now
<lolcat> err
<lolcat> the compuer
<lolcat> now I have internet but no applet
<dwarf2000> Thus, sudo apt-get install network-manager
<charlie-tca> why do you need the applet if you have a connection? It is only needed with wireless
<lolcat> Encrypted wired network
<lolcat> but I guess I could do without
<charlie-tca> try re-installing network-manager, maybe. I personally stay away from the applet, so I don't really know.
<lolcat> guess I will try without, this is just my backup pc
<Freeway92> nabend
<dwarf2000> Nabend
<Freeway92> mag mir jemand bei einem Problem helfen?
<charlie-tca> english, please
<Freeway92> ups sry
<dwarf2000> Mein deutsch sind nicht so gut ^^
<charlie-tca> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<charlie-tca> they can help with xubuntu also, in #ubuntu-de
<Freeway92> i have a lenovo b560, and since a few days the driver is load but not in use
<charlie-tca> video driver?
<Freeway92> *wlan
<charlie-tca> I don't know wireless enough. Maybe if no one else can help, try #ubuntu-beginners
<TchnQ> hi guys
<charlie-tca> !hi | TchnQ
<ubottu> TchnQ: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<TchnQ> can't find the answer in internet...installed 2day xubuntu 10.10, it updated, and then my splashscreen died...
<charlie-tca> so, you don't get the pretty screen when booting, or you can not log in , or ??
<TchnQ> don't get the pretty screen xD
<charlie-tca> Did you install an nvidia driver?
<TchnQ> i fixed timeout of it....downloaded another splashscreen....nothing.....installed plymouth manager - nothing.....just a sign when loading "UBUNTU 10.10" and four dots )
<TchnQ> yep
<charlie-tca> Can't have both
<charlie-tca> either get a pretty splash screen or use nvidia hardware driver
<charlie-tca> They are not compatible with each other
<TchnQ> ohhh...
<TchnQ> I thought about that....but not so "pro" in linux....
<TchnQ> thanks man)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<TchnQ> what about v86 package?
<TchnQ> v86d *
#xubuntu 2011-02-06
<TchnQ> looks like it must fix it....going for reboot
<laire_> hello
<charlie-tca> !hi | laire_
<ubottu> laire_: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<laire_> I have the problem that my display ist too small for some windows, @ gnome it was possible to move them with alt+left mouse over the top from the display but with xubuntu it dont work
<charlie-tca> I can move mine with Alt+left mouse
<_Techie_> man its good to be back
<charlie-tca> You might have something set in Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manger -> Window manager tweaks    that is stopping it?
<charlie-tca> Check the Accessibility tab to make sure it Alt is the right key, too
<laire_> ok i search
<charlie-tca> !away > _TechAway_
<ubottu> _TechAway_, please see my private message
<laire_> charlie: i have installed the german version i dont find what you mean
<laire_> ok i have it, thx
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> it is much harder when you have to try and translate the menus, isn't it?
<dwarf2000> Suggestion: make the menu editable.
<charlie-tca> already done. Xfce 4.8 has editable menus using alacarte or any other menu editor
<charlie-tca> They will be available in natty
<dwarf2000> Sweet
<dwarf2000> Can't wait for the new version :)
<dwarf2000> When will it be released?
<seanlaptop> hi all .. i was wondering if someone out there could help me out?
<seanlaptop> i need some help with samba and sharing files between my Windows 7 pc and my Xubuntu laptop
<seanlaptop> any takers wanna help
<seanlaptop> ?
<YankeesFan> !staff
<ubottu> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<YankeesFan> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<xubuntu027> hello every one
<xGrind> xubun; hello
<matty75> well... i have nvidia drivers, broadcom and a correct screen resolution! it's been a successful day
<matty75> but... no sound
<matty75> and... my desktop icons are gone...
<kofte> hi
<matty75> hi kofte
<kofte> hi matty75
<kofte> Question: I saw on the Ubuntu forum that "since Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx), Skype is part of the Canonical partner repository".  I just installed Xubuntu 10.04.  Would that repository work, or is it only for standard Ubuntu?
<matty75> i don't have an answer for you on that one... i usually go to skype.com and dl it... the package should be a .deb which should work in xubuntu
<kofte> I prefer using a repository for updates
<matty75> the ubuntu reps should work... but i'm not 100%
<matty75> sure
<kofte> actually, there's a Skype repository that is already working, but it's unsigned.  If possible, I'd use the Canonical repositories, but it's not a big deal at the moment.  To some extent, it's an academic question: whether repositories work across different Ubuntu distributions
<kofte> later
<xubuntu178> im thinking about dl xubuntu...any good
<xubuntu178> i have ubuntu but drain my laptop battery pretty quick, so debating b/t xubuntu or lubuntu
<Sysi> take off desktop effects
<xubuntu178> i did
<Sysi> you can easily try different desktops without reinstall you know
<Sysi> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<xubuntu178> tosh sat 17.3" is a resource hog...lol
<Sysi> you propably can't get very long battery life
<Sysi> keep screen dim
<xubuntu178> ino...got it as a repalcement desktop, but i need for a trip next week & win 7 is a real drain
<xubuntu178> so im tryin every distro, prefer deb apt get over rpm
<Sysi> lubuntu may feel limited expecially if you're used to gnome, but as well it can have everything you need
<Sysi> surprisingly xfce is my favourite, although i'm currently on kde netbook-plasma
<Sysi> uses significantly more battery than xfce
<xubuntu178> ino i had kubuntu on drained batt in less than 2 hrs
<xubuntu178> pclinuxos is the worse
<xubuntu178> maybe ill try ubuntu netbook
<Sysi> i think beetween xubuntu and lubuntu it's more about what programs you're using
<xubuntu178> anyways thnx Sysi
<xubuntu178> i've used mint xfce, lxde, cb open box & antiX in the past
<Sysi> archlinux for really minimal
<xubuntu178> thats when i had a old dell dimension 2400
<Sysi> i've tried fedora, arch, suse, debian and ubuntu, with kde, gnome, xfce, and lxde and seems i always go back to xubuntu
<ysis> Hi, I'm on Xubuntu 10.10 and have a floppy related issue: I have a line "/dev/fd0 /media/floppy vfat utf8,nosuid,user,noauto 0 0" in my /etc/fstab and the floppy is nicely mounted when I click on the desktop icon and the permissions of /media/floppy change to that of the mounting user. Now I also have a floppy disk entry in Thunar's sidebar and the Places menu in the panel. But the desktop icon and the other two options seems to be unrelated 
<Sysi> cutted after 'unrelated'
<ysis> Sysi: I got help in #xfce. Thanks nevertheless.
<Sysi> i'm there too
<ysis> Roger. :o)
<knome> inserting dvd won't do anything after changed the "autoplay dvd" command to vlc
<knome> ideas?
<Lord_Rahl> I install xubuntu 10.04 i was surprised how gnome stiff it install metacity, nautilus, and few other things.
<Lord_Rahl> I ripe them out and found on problem. just can of found it weird..
<Lord_Rahl> guess everyone is sleeping :)
<TheSheep> it doesn't install nautilus...
<Lord_Rahl> TheSheep, It did for for me. I install just the server then I install xubuntu-desktop. Trick from Fab (Linux outlaws)
<Lord_Rahl> that way you do not wast more time down loading updates
<Lord_Rahl> I think it may pull it down for the menu editor shared lib anyway I ripe it out
<charlie-tca> If you install any other version first, that will install things that Xubuntu will not install. Xubuntu did not install Nautilus, Ubuntu did when you installed it.
<Lord_Rahl> nope just  install the server and then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<charlie-tca> and server is Ubuntu, not Xubuntu
<Lord_Rahl> no big deal. I that it was odd maybe it some package I install or some thing. i dont know
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu does not install nautilus. If you follow an installation that is not recommended to install it, you expect strange things to happen
<Lord_Rahl> no big deal It all straighten out.
<Lord_Rahl> Have you trade the alpha yet? What you think
<Lord_Rahl> tried*
<charlie-tca> yes, I have. I think it will be a good release in April
<Lord_Rahl> if it anything like the 4.6 ppa It will good
<Lord_Rahl> I think XFCE will gain a few user because of Unity
<charlie-tca> time will tell. Unity is a very nice desktop environment
<craigbass1976> I've got a neighbor on a pretty slow connection.  The openjdk update is stalling and dying.  Can I jsut grab a package off of my already updated computer and run over with a thumb drive to do the update that way?
<craigbass1976> My next question is...  Is this package screwy anyway?  As I was typing my last question, I got my own error that I "Failed to Open Package Files" and I'm trying to install that same package on this fresh xubuntu install
<craigbass1976> Lord_Rahl, Is that a Terry Goodkind nick you have?
<Lord_Rahl> Thanks love the books
<Lord_Rahl> that and I could not think of anything lol
<craigbass1976> I haven't read anything for a while, maybe the pillars one.  Didn't he come out with something very "un" fantasy?
<Lord_Rahl> hes last book the laws of nine - that was still base on the same universe -
<Lord_Rahl> wikipedia said he coming out a new book soon
<craigbass1976> He was getting a bit political; the one where he's a slave and carves a statue.
<Lord_Rahl> true.. good story if you disregard all that.
<Lord_Rahl> I dont like the tv series at all it all messed up
<morrowind> Hi, I'm trying to install xubuntu 10.04 on an old 1.4GHz, 256MBs RAM laptop and it isn't working
<morrowind> I select to run Live CD and it shows the Xubuntu logo and then the screen goes blank and nothing happens
<morrowind> is there anything else I can try? I really don't wanna have to go back to XP on it
<charlie-tca> It will take it a while to run, with the limited ram. You can also try the alternate image
<morrowind> what's the alternate image?
<charlie-tca> I wait as much as 5 minutes to get screens on my old pc
<charlie-tca> which versionof Xubuntu?
<morrowind> I was trying to run 10.04LTS
<charlie-tca> alternate image is available here - http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.04/release/
<morrowind> and it's been like 10 minutes and the screen is still blank
<charlie-tca> It installs without using the gui installer, which can be faster
<morrowind> I see
<morrowind> so the install is text based?
<charlie-tca> does the live desktop come up on the pc?
<charlie-tca> yes, the alternate cd uses a text-based installer
<morrowind> like I said, it's been 10 minutes and the screen is still blank. So how do I know that it will run once I get it installed?
<morrowind> could it be a video driver problem
<morrowind> I've gotten 9.04 to boot to desktop no problems
<morrowind> but there isn't any support for 9.04 anymore
<charlie-tca> Have you been able to get the 10.04 to boot to the desktop ?
<morrowind> no, it's still on a blank screen
<charlie-tca> I would nót install it then
<charlie-tca> try 10.10 instead
<morrowind> does 10.10 have better driver support?
<charlie-tca> If you can not get a desktop with the cd, you probably won't get one after installing
<Sysi> what graphics card, old intel?
<morrowind> yea
<morrowind> yea definitely intel
<morrowind> it's an old celeron m processor
<morrowind> not sure if that makes much of a difference
<Sysi> try nomodeset as boot option
<Sysi> or acpi=off
<Sysi> 10.10 might work better, newer drivers
<Sysi> i've also heard it's better on low-memory system
<morrowind> no acpi disables power modes, what does "nomodeset" do?
<Sysi> acpi handles more than that afaik, nomodeset is one ption for graphics driver
<Sysi> you can google for KMS
<morrowind> okay I'll try those boot options and if that doesn't work then I will try 10.10. Thank you
<woody_noob> hello all. new to linux. using xubuntu. also first time on irc. i have spent 3 days working on a problem trying to get xorg to set my color depth to 16. probably 8 hours or so. anybody offer some help?
<TheSheep> woody_noob: sure, start by pastebin-ing your xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<woody_noob> k
<woody_noob> the Xorg.0.log is a few hundred lines long. mostly [  4761.380] (EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOPUTCMAP: Invalid argument
<woody_noob> geting xorg.conf now
<woody_noob> when i "locate xorg.conf" from terminal i get 9 instances, all under /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<woody_noob> when i try to use mousepad to open xorg.conf it is blank
<woody_noob> oops. you said pastebin
<woody_noob> i need to google how to do that.
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<woody_noob> yeah. i found it. doing it now
<woody_noob> xorg.0.log is otw
<TheSheep> woody_noob: ok, then what were you changing for the last 8 hours if not your xorg.conf?
<woody_noob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563555/
<woody_noob> well, mostly googleing not changing
<woody_noob> i did add some stuff to the xorg.conf although it was blank to start with
<woody_noob> it didn't like that much
<TheSheep> woody_noob: ok, try this, edit your /etc/default/grub
<woody_noob> cant pastbin xorg.conf due to it being blank
<TheSheep> woody_noob: as root
<woody_noob> sudo mousepade /etc/default/grug
<woody_noob> like that
<TheSheep> grub
<TheSheep> but yes
<TheSheep> there should be a line like GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash"
<TheSheep> or "quiet splash"
<woody_noob> quiet splash
<TheSheep> add a "nomodeset" to it, so that it reads "quiet splash nomodeset"
<woody_noob> k
<TheSheep> then run
<TheSheep> sudo grub-update
<TheSheep> to write your changes
<TheSheep> and reboot to see if it works
<woody_noob> k. doing.
<woody_noob> rebooting
<TheSheep> woody_noob: any luck?
<woody_noob> it booted. should i know look to see if xorg.conf is blank?
<woody_noob> still blank
<TheSheep> it will stay blank
<TheSheep> look if you still have the errors in the log
<woody_noob> k
<woody_noob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563566/
<woody_noob> still has errors
<TheSheep> do you know what graphics card you have?
<TheSheep> what does lspci | grep VGA   say?
<woody_noob> intel 815
<woody_noob> i'll look in lspci tho
<woody_noob> woody@woody-MX3560:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<woody_noob> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<woody_noob> glxgears looks good
<woody_noob> problem is 815 chip doens't do 3d acceleration in 24 color depth, only 16
<TheSheep> I assume you have looked at the forums?
<TheSheep> You might ask on #ubuntu, that part is the same and there are way more people in there
<woody_noob> k
<woody_noob> thanks for your help bro.
<woody_noob> or bro-ette
<ball> Does Xubuntu use the same network manager thing as (Gnome) Ubuntu?
<imran> I could not get the BTRFS to work with my setup of 11.04 - natty for xubuntu.
<imran> didn't have an issue with the same on 10.10 on ubuntu -any one know a work around ?
<Ycarene> What's the latest nvidia drivers that jockey pulls down?
<calz> hello everyone
<calz> can someone answer something
#xubuntu 2012-01-30
<syddraf> Is there something for the xfce panel that lets me set "favorite" folders for quick access?
<w30> syddraf, there is a places plugin that highlights resently used files, would that help?
<syddraf> w30: I ended up using a Directory Tree with symlinks. =D
<syddraf> Although now I'm having another problem where amdcccle isn't modifying any of my display settings
<w30> syddraf, I keep everything I own in one and only folder not withstanding applications, themes, and other operating system stuff. No home folder stuff for me so switching operating systems or dual boots leaves me with one folder to worry about
<syddraf> w30: I tend to keep everything on a storage drive. The home folder is essentially a place for files that I haven't sorted yet.
<w30> syddraf, that will work *smile*
<john____> I'm using awesome wm with xubuntu on a macbook pro. I want to make it so that when the laptop lid is closed, the system suspends.
<john____> I tried to do it in xfce4-power-manager-settings
<john____> but if i log out and log back in, the settings are not saved
<john____> anyone have a clue? thx
<c_smith> hello, is there a way to enable Lightdm as the login manager? I've done some looking around the net enough to see that I needed some required packages (which I installed) but not how to actually activate it,
<c_smith> nvm, figured out a roundabout way (install gdm)
<neronin> Im going crazy here, i cant get my ftp server to work properly, i have tried vsftpd, proftpd and pureftpd. I can set them up as far as i can see but when i try to log in (from a remote ip) i can not authenticate, the user name gets accepted but not the password. Anyone recognize this?
<Guest91918> when i m tyrying to log in shell after press alt+ctrl+f1 i type the password after using sudo command
<Guest91918> but everytime i get login incorrect message
<Guest91918> any help why this happening
<xubuntu215> Hi
<xubuntu215> installation is not done just clicked on a link on the slideshow in fired up firefox, landed here,,, amazinggg
<philippe> Hi
<Guest45828> how can I hide an unmounted partition from showing up in the file manager places list?
<Guest45828> i have tried hiding it through fstab and /udev/rules.d
<Guest45828> But all that does is not mount it
<Guest45828> doesnt hide the icon for mouinting it in the file manager
<Guest45828> any help appreciated
<Guest45828> its a windows ntfs partition I want to hide from the user
<cc_INC> I noticed a lot of Lubuntu News recently, can't help it to wonder where all the Xubuntu news is at :)
<pleia2> we're working on a new site which will make it easier for us to publish news, so hopefully soon :)
<baizon> i heard the new website will go online with alpha 2
<baizon> ... or was it Beta? :D
<baizon> not sure
<cc_INC> Cool!!
<cc_INC> That's something to look out for! Thanks
<dysoco_> Hello, I want to try out Xubuntu 11.10, I've a Ubuntu 11.10 DVD, It's the same if I install Xfce from the Ubuntu 11.10 Install or Xubuntu adds different stuff ?
<dysoco_> BTW, can I get a daily release ? So I don't need to update all ?
#xubuntu 2012-01-31
<Superbest> hi
<Superbest> does the xubuntu 11.04 livecd provide any way of viewing SMART info?
<holstein> Superbest: theres a disk utility in most ubuntu live CD's... AFAIK, its in xubuntu as well
<Superbest> it has gparted yes
<holstein> gparted and a disk utility as well
<Superbest> oh
<Superbest> would you happen to know the name?
<holstein> Superbest: in the menu its actually called "disk utility".. i once knew the pacakge name.. not much to it, if its not there, you can install it on the live CD i would think without any trouble
<holstein> you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools as well, though i usually just use a live CD like http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Superbest> ah, ok
<Superbest> in this case installing would be trouble, but I'll just try ubcd
<istok> it's rather strange that ubuntu pics up my lan/network, yet xubuntu doesn't. I have tried several packages in order to set it up but without success :/
<istok> picks*
<holstein> interesting... i tend to find little issues like that that im assured cant be happening ;)
<istok> i'm on 10.04, it doesn't come with a 'network' tab, under places
<holstein> and you are trying 10.04 *buntu's?... i would expect different support from different kernels
<istok> i can't even ping the network, but if i'm on normal ubuntu, it works fine
<istok> i had the same kernel with ubuntu
<holstein> you can always install ubuntu-desktop and just not use it
<istok> on top of xfce?
<holstein> i mean, you *should* be able to track down whats missing and get just that, but i have no idea where to start
<istok> interesting.
<istok> neither, i've installed samba and other network packages
<istok> doesn't seemed to have helped
<holstein> the few cases ive had, i usually poke around a few places, ask around and get a few "no way thats happenings" and then i give up and install the meta
<holstein> istok: samba wont do anything
<istok> samba should allow me to setup shares, which in effect would allow my system to be visable on the lan, it currently isn't
<holstein> maybe its a backport thats just not included by default
<istok> if i run ubuntu, it is visable straight away
<istok> yeah
<holstein> istok: samba will work when the network is working... otherwise, it wont do anything
<istok> i'll get to the bottom of it, i just hope sooner than later
<holstein> i would install ubuntu, then install xfce or xubuntu, and enjoy...
<istok> i'd rather keep my current system, it's perfect, except for the lan issue
<holstein> cool.. we'll see how long you can maintain that chipper attitude ;)
<istok> i'm in an apartment complex, we've set up a sharenet, so i can get access to tv/movies/docs/etc
<istok> there are like 400+ PC on lan
<istok> heh
<holstein> istok: youve tried searching the name in google?
<holstein> the exact model?
<istok> i've tried everything, google is always the first place i check
<holstein> maybe a bug report will tell all
<istok> exact model?
<holstein> of the NIC
<istok> i can see mine, not the sharenet
<holstein> istok: your what?
<holstein> maybe im misunderstanding
<holstein> the NIC is working?
<holstein> you just arent seeing a wifi access point?
<holstein> just install wicd and try using it
<istok> my nic works fine, it usually detects the lan on other OS i run, except xubuntu
<istok> the nic of the sharenet, no idea
<holstein> the lan on the other OS i run...
<holstein> you are setting up a wifi access point on some other machine?
<holstein> regardless.. try another network manager
<holstein> wicd would be at the top of the list of my suggestions
<istok> no wifi point, just cable lan
<istok> it's annoying, to say the least.
<holstein> istok: im not following.. try gigolo then
<holstein> or set up a more friendly share
<ktwo> Hi, im trying to find out why i always have to remove rtl8192cu and reload it after i was disconnected from wlan, any of you experienced this issue already?
<xuser> how can i installl libreoffice in xubuntu 11.10?
<xuser> please help me
<xuser> ?
<xuser> :-D
<TVasEyes> xuser: using  Sytstem->Synaptic Package Manager  ?
<TVasEyes> oops, System*
<xuser> ok
<xuser> but in synaptic is not last ver of libreoffice
<xuser> i cant install the debs from libreoffice site
<xuser> i hava an error
<TVasEyes> <xuser> how can i installl.   once installed, you can update.
<xuser> yes
<xuser> but in synaptic is not last stable version
<TVasEyes> sorry, can't help then..
<xuser> i will install it from synaptic
<TVasEyes> and update after the install.  good luck.
<xuser> xubuntu should use libreoffice by default
<xuser> is better than abiworld
<TVasEyes> personally, I like Gnumeric better than Open/LibreOffice's spreadsheet.
<xuser> yes but libreoffice is a complete office suite
<TVasEyes> yes, my needs are relatively simple though ;)
<PrinceCharming> Hi guys
<xubuntu971> what the
<xubuntu971> fuck
<shiki> ...
<knome> ?
<shiki> u.u
<baizon> any help?
<baizon> my firefox is very very slow
<baizon> when i open 6 tabs at once i have to wait 15 sec until they finishd loading
<baizon> same thing when i start the browser
<knome> firefox is slow.
<baizon> i mean i dont got the fastest laptop but still
<knome> try an another browser
<baizon> hmm
<baizon> will do
<baizon> chromium :>
<Lantizia> Hey is this place as dead as #xfce?  got an issue deleting files on thunar
<charlie-tca> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Lantizia> I didn't ask to ask charlie-tca
<Lantizia> I asked if it was dead and the issue I was having
<charlie-tca> and you did not tell your issue either
<Lantizia> I can see you've no interest or probably the knowledge to help anyway
<charlie-tca> Can't really help with the information given
<Lantizia> just a lot of stupid triggers
<lighta> hey is there a rapidsvn chan ? or do someone mind help me a bit if there using it ?, I don't know why it doesn't want to compare directory
<Pici> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<charlie-tca> neat
<charlie-tca> lighta: try alis as Pici suggested
<xubuntu313> moin
<spanner3003> hi i can not boot xbuntu 64bit anymore after the latest kernel update i'm now on kernel 3.0.0.15
<spanner3003> it gets suck at init ramdisk i think
<spanner3003> -/var/log/boot.log says the last think is do is checking battery status but it's a desktop system
<spanner3003> all i get without the console is a black screen and the disk stops seeking
<w30> spanner3003, and you can boot ok on the old kernel ?
<spanner3003> yes
<w30> spanner3003, ouch....
<spanner3003> but one of my disk is ro and root but it's not normaly
<w30> spanner3003, have you installed a nvidia kernel module fro Nvidia by any chance?
<w30> fro/from
<spanner3003> what the nvidia driver
<spanner3003> yes i did read about it and uninstalled it
<spanner3003> still the same tho
<w30> spanner3003, then if you hae to ask then the answer is no, naturally.
#xubuntu 2012-02-01
<w30> spanner3003, if you use a Nvidia install you have to reinstall for every kernel. Not os if you use the repos for a nvidia module because ubuntu will update it for you.
<w30> os/so
<spanner3003> oh ok
<spanner3003> well i uninstalled nvidia but not difference
<spanner3003> w30 it's a wubi install how do i mount it in windows 7 so i can look at /var/log more?
<w30> spanner3003, what's wubi? Is that Microsoft stuff. I don't do Microsoft stuff because it's too expensive.
<w30> spanner3003, sorry....
<spanner3003> w30 http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<spanner3003> so w30 can you help me?
<spanner3003> i use xbuntu as my build enviroment so i need it working right
<spanner3003> how do i mount one of my hdd as rw and for user spanner3003 not just root?
<w30> spanner3003, I don't use Windows so I don't know anything about it past Windows 3.1
<spanner3003> on not in winodws in xbuntu
<Unit193> Wubi is basically the same, you need windows to use wubi and he doesn't have it
<spanner3003> w30 i can boot into old kernel so will use that for now but one of my harddrives that i use for build android i mount to /media/mydrive
<spanner3003> before the kernel update it mounted fine
<spanner3003> and now as i have to use old kernel it is mounting as root only and read only :(
<spanner3003> and Unit193 what do you think i'm on now not xbuntu
<spanner3003> windows 7
<spanner3003> check my whois info :P
<spanner3003> Unit193 on irssi v0.8.15 - running on Linux i686
<Unit193> What about it?
 * spanner3003 on mIRC v7.22 Khaled Mardam-Bey running on windows 7
<TVasEyes> <spanner3003> i mount to /media/mydrive  <--  which command do you use?  if you have an entry in /etc/fstab, can you list that too, please.
<TVasEyes> oh, gone already..
<wakejagr> i recently installed xubuntu 11.10 on a machine with an intel 82945G/GZ integrated video card.  max resolution is 1024x768.  the problem seems to be that the intel xorg server isn't being used.  any suggestions where i go from here?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/824690/
<wakejagr> Xorg.0.log in pastebin
<TVasEyes> wakejagr: create an xorg.conf (as root:  Xorg -configure to create the initial file), edit it to include the intel driver, copy to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<TVasEyes> and make sure you can ssh in in case the server doesn't 'like' the xorg.conf.
<TVasEyes> wakejagr: man Xorg, man xorg.conf, man intel
<wakejagr> thanks
<TVasEyes> cool.
<m1chael> hello. i am trying to revive an old e-machine pc. i have a network cable plugged in to the router but the tiny router indicator isnt lighting up (indicating the network card isnt being activated.) i've booted up and the internet isnt working. where do i start with troubleshooting
<m1chael> ?
<TVasEyes> m1chael: to begin you can examine  dmesg  output for clues, also check whether ifconfig reports your interface.  (sorry, go to go)
<m1chael> thanks tvas!
<A_J> my gui is not loaded correctly, the top navigation bars are missing can someone help me
<baizon> A_J:  ?
<baizon> you mean in the windows?
<A_J> umm, no xfce
<A_J> baizon: the top bars with applications etc are gone
<baizon> A_J: ok, this -> http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6102 should fix your problem
<A_J> baizon: did it now, nothing happened should i reboot ?
<baizon> A_J: yes
<A_J> okie brb
<A_J> thanks you baizon, worked.
<baizon> np
<A_J> baizon: can I ask you another query, how can i get the pc to login into two user accounts at startup and keep one in the background
<Guest42490> hi
<A_J> o/
<Guest42490> i have language problem
<baizon> A_J: you mean something like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1687602 ?
 * A_J looks
<amusselm> msg nickserv
<baizon> Guest42490: what language problem?
<A_J> thanks baizon. i'll do it manually for now
<A_J> goodbye o/
<Guest42490> no i cant switch between languages because i cant intall any lang except chinese
<baizon> what error msg do you get
<Guest42490> on the bar, it is showing input method off
<Guest42490> under input method menue it showing only chinese
<baizon> try to install it using the terminal
<Guest42490> ؟
<baizon> open the terminal
<baizon> or not :P
<xubuntu134> hola
<xubuntu134> or hello
<pjotter> Hello
<knome> hello
<pjotter> I just installed Xubuntu in Virtualbox. I am looking at it right now
<pjotter> It looks very nice
<pjotter> I am looking for a distribution that will have a browsable startmenu for quite a while
<pjotter> Xubuntu seems to offer this
<knome> yup. nice to hear you like it
<pjotter> I have been using Ubuntu for the past three years now
<pjotter> But since they starting to use Unity, I found it to be increasingly unusable
<pjotter> So I am looking for an alternative. Looks like Xubuntu might be just that
<pjotter> Does Xubuntu have any other themes than the standard one?
<SpiKe_Spiegel> of course :)
<hobgoblin> pjotter: settings - settings manager - appearance - there is a big list there
<knome> most of them are not really gtk3 complete though
<hobgoblin> true
<SpiKe_Spiegel> http://xfce-look.org
<pjotter> Ah, I see now. I have installed the dutch version and it uses a different word for it. Thanks!
<pjotter> Very nice :)
<pjotter> I think I will have to install Xubuntu to give it a real test. I need to install photoshop under wine. That has always been a bit tricky in Ubuntu. So I hope it will work in Xubuntu.
<knome> pjotter, it will at least run
<knome> pjotter, there might be some problems, but those are related to wine, not xubuntu
<pjotter> I know.
<knome> yup, just saying. running photoshop in xp under vbox myself :)
<pjotter> I have tested many distributions. On some, my setup works fine. On others, for some unknown reason, the don't.
<knome> mm-hmm, i didn't have problems installing with xubuntu
<knome> but it wasn't really stable enough for everyday use, at least for me
<pjotter> I have tried that too. But I also use a wacom tablet pen. And I never figured out how to get that working in virtualbox.
<knome> pjotter, my wacom works after installing the drivers as you would do in native windows
<pjotter> That's interesting. So you just installed wacom driver in windows under virtualbox?
<knome> yes
<pjotter> wow
<pjotter> I should give that a try!
<knome> heh :)
<pjotter> I need photoshop for work. So, it is not some small thing for me.
<knome> yep, same for me too
<pjotter> I really must say, I like the looks of Xubuntu. It is very clean and very efficiënt.
<pjotter> Will the startmenu be in Xubuntu for a while?
<knome> mmh, thanks for the words :)
<knome> yeah, we don't plan to change that. (why would we, that's a core xfce component :)
<knome> and even if it was removed from the default installation (which is not really going to happen at least any time soon), you could just readd the panel applet
<pjotter> I mean, it will not suddenly turn into an iphone app, like Ubuntu?
<knome> lol, not really
<knome> it's nothing to worry about
<pjotter> Great!
<knome> of course xfce developers can go nuts and so, but looking how it is now, it's not going to happen
<pjotter> O man, I was just shocked when I saw the new Ubuntu interface. I have a very big monitor too. The whole thing looked like a giant tablet.
<knome> i suppose the usefulness of unity depends on your workflows
<knome> it's a different thing, and i'm sure it's the best thing for some, at least
<pjotter> Maybe I am overreacting or maybe I'm just a bit little oldfashioned. But I really couldn't  see myself working with that kind of an interface.
<hobgoblin> if you want to see overreaction look in the recurring discussion bit of the forums
<hobgoblin> or testimonials
<pjotter> To me, it really looked as if they designed the thing with tablets in mind. So it would be great for tablets, I guess. But for developers, artists that use desktop computers and other people that have some serious work to do, it really is just counterproductive. Just my opinion.
<pjotter> But anyway. It is good to see there is a very good alternative. I think I found a winner in Xubuntu :)
<hobgoblin> pjotter: I came to it in 11.04 when unity first really appeared
<pjotter> I use 10.04 LTS. So I really had no clue at was was going on with the Unity thing in 11.04 and 11.10. Imagine my surprise :D
<hobgoblin> aaah
<knome> guys... if you want to chat about unity and such more, use our offtopic channel at #xubuntu-offtopic. thanks! :)
<hobgoblin> I assume you don't go to the forum's often then , it has been the main topic of debate for over a year now
<hobgoblin> sorry knome :)
<pjotter> ok, knome.
<knome> no problem :)
<webroasters> hi guys. quick question. How do I change the color of the text of the desktop icons?
<kurapika> hihi
<knome> xubuntu community meeting in about 20 in #xubuntu-devel
<ceslao> hi
<ceslao> May someone help me to choose the best linux distibution for my 2005 laptop?
<knome> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<charlie-tca> I use Xubuntu on my 5 year old laptop
<ceslao> Thanks a lot!
<soreau> Hey guys, will the xfce panel weather applet be fixed for 12.04 release?
<charlie-tca> what's wrong with it?
<charlie-tca> I have it working on 11.10
<soreau> Well in my 11.10 install it's broken. It just says No Data
<ElderDryas> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-weather-plugin
<charlie-tca> I know where it comes from. What's wrong with it in 12.04?
<ElderDryas> "Attention: The folks at weather.com have upgraded their platform in July 2009 to make the API key mandatory. It wasn't required previously (apart in writing), and the Weather plugin didn't implement that before 0.6.3. You'll need version 0.6.3 or more recent to make the Weather plugin work again. "
<charlie-tca> I show version 0.7.4 in 12.04
<charlie-tca> I show version 0.7.4 in 12.04
<ElderDryas> sorry...clicked wrong button :(
<charlie-tca> no problem. As far as I know, there should not be a problem with it
<soreau> So it should be fixed in xfce4-weather-plugin >= 0.6.3?
<charlie-tca> yes
<soreau> ok cool, thanks ElderDryas charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> yw
<alkisg> Hi, is the precise daily live CD bootable, should I use that, or get the alpha-1 instead?
<charlie-tca> Yes it is bootable. You do know it is not ready for production use?
<alkisg> Yes, thank you very much :)
<alkisg> I mean, I expect the normal alpha/beta problems, there's no known blocker in xubuntu+1 right now, correct?
<charlie-tca> The images are being rebuilt for an issue in casper now. You might want to wait for the next one
<alkisg> Do you have a bug # handy?
<charlie-tca> No known blockers, correct. They are working, with bugs
<charlie-tca> for?
<alkisg> For the casper issue, if it blocks the boot process
<charlie-tca> I don't have the latest bug numbers, no
<alkisg> But if it doesn't, no problem :)
<charlie-tca> it boots, but can sometimes lose the network.
<alkisg> Ah ok no problem there
<charlie-tca> Trying to install from the cd menu fails completely, too. Let the cd run until it stops at the try or install screen
<alkisg> Thanks for the tip.
<charlie-tca> Good luck, and thanks for testing this one
 * alkisg is trying to decide which desktop environment to use in about 250 schools, as some people weren't very satisfied with unity
<charlie-tca> Worth trying Xubuntu, then. There will be some artwork changes, yet, but for the most part, it will be as seen today
<knome> agreed with charlie-tca :)
<knome> xubuntu has proven to be very stable with every release as long as i remember
<pjotter> Hi everyone!
<pjotter> I just installed Xubuntu on my computer
<pjotter> During my initial install, something went wrong. It resulted in a message that asked me to send a crashreport. So I did. Does this also mean that my personal information, such as: computername, accountname and password were also sent? Should I be worried?
<Myrtti> password isn't sent
<Myrtti> I wouldn't particularly worry about the computername or account name
<pjotter> No, I guess not.
<vaev> is there a way to set system default python to a different version? non-intrusive, like I don't want to manually change the python symlink
<vaev> system default anything actually, any package that can exist in multiple versions
<rei> vaev:  if you have some python version installed, you can run "eselect python list "
<rei> in a python cli
<Axz> could someone please explain me how to fix panel... somehow i moved everything to the right
<rei> and then select the version you want with "eselect python set <num>"
<Axz> like session menu and such that needs to be on left side
<vaev> rei: wrong distro perhaps? isn't eselect gentoo's thing
<charlie-tca> Axz: add a separator to the panel, and expand it
<Axz> charlie-tca, oke but now i dont see any windows in the panel
<rei> vaev:  are you in python cli ?
<charlie-tca> what do you mean?
<charlie-tca> You don't see any windows?
<vaev> rei: python cli? do you mean python interpreter shell?
<Axz> charlie-tca, when i open firefox i cant see it in my panel
<vaev> I'll rephrase my question: how do you select the default package in xubuntu, when there's multiple package versions in the live system?
<rei> vaev:  yes
<charlie-tca> then remove that separator
<Axz> nvm fizxed added Window Buttons
<charlie-tca> Okay
<Axz> Also how come terminal is being removed after update?
<Axz> atleast the icon isnt working, says application cant be found
<pjotter> Hey, does anybody know a good notes manager for Xubuntu. I used to work with Notecase manager. But that doesn't seem to be working anymore.
<charlie-tca> tomboy works if you don't mind mono
<charlie-tca> also xfce-notes works
<pjotter> I'm looking for something with an tree menu on the side.
<GridCube> pjotter: something like this? http://rednotebook.sourceforge.net/
<pjotter> Looks nice. But maybe a bit too fancy for me. I'm looking for a really simple one.
<pjotter> Maybe Kjots might be something. It is made for KDE. But can I install that on Xubuntu, or can I better look for somethiong that was specificly made to work with Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> It's fine to install KDE apps, but sometimes they add a lot of extra stuff
<pjotter> Ok.
<pjotter> What extra stuff? KDE stuff?
<charlie-tca> I usually have to install the kde cd burner app here
<charlie-tca> yes, KDE stuff that the application needs to run
<GridCube> pjotter: this wiki articly list a few applications http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KJots
<mongy> k3b is worth the extra depends.
<charlie-tca> as long as the machine can handle them
<mongy> altho I use gnomebaker these days, for lighter reasons
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I find myself switching to whichever one works on that day
<pjotter> Thanks GridCube! I will have a look.
<pjotter> I can always use the free TreeDBNotes 1.0 version under Wine :D
<pjotter> Ha ! Found one!  Tuxcards. Just perfect for what I want!
<GridCube> :P qt
<Kingsy> what is the best linux video player to use to navigate dvd menus with? vlc doesnt work
<baizon> Kingsy: im using SMPlayer
<GridCube> smplayer is pretty cool
<Kingsy> baizon: can you open folders with it? i.e I have a dvd in the format of a video_ts folder
<Kingsy> which has menus I need to navigate
<GridCube> Kingsy: it should
<mongy> Kingsy, you might be interested in http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-mplayer2-and-smplayer2-in.html
<Kingsy> GridCube: nope.. SMPlayer works but it doesnt let you go through the menus.. it just loads it without interactive.. i.e it just goes through the chapters 1 by 1
<Kingsy> mongy: how so?
<GridCube> oh, vlc doesnt work either?
<Kingsy> GridCube: nope..
<mongy> because its mplayer2 and smplayer.  a fork of mplayer with better features and stuff.. or so it says :)
<Kingsy> seems like a few people have had issues according to google.. so I am looking for a replacement
<GridCube> don't know then, i've used both to explore dvd isos created by devede
<pjotter> Just one general question about Xubuntu: Whenever I want to resize a window, it seems there is very little space to do it. If you are only off by one pixel it doesn't work. Is this a know issue? Or is there a fix for this?
<baizon> Kingsy: yes you can
<GridCube> pjotter: thats pretty much by desing
<baizon> or it can :)
<GridCube> you can choose other windows borders
<pjotter> Okay, how?
<baizon> mongy: smplayer 0.7.0 is released with mplayer2 support
<mongy> pjotter,   shiki dark is ok from what I remember
<pjotter> OK, so just another theme should fix it?
<mongy> baizon, but not all the functions available in mplayer2
<mongy> hence, smplayer2
<GridCube> pjotter: on configuration go to window manager and choose another border style
<Kingsy> baizon: ok, so I have the dvd loaded.. I can see the various, play.. special features.. etc none of the menu items is selected at the moment..
<pjotter> Ok, thanks!
<Kingsy> how do you select one of the menus and access it?
<Kingsy> if you use the arrow keys it skips through the current scene that is replaying in the background
<GridCube> clic them?
<Kingsy> GridCube: does nothing
<GridCube> don't know then, can you packet it into an iso
<Kingsy> what difference will that make?
<Kingsy> oh .. so I can use it on a regular dvd player you mean?
<Kingsy> GridCube: what would you use to create a .iso file out of it?
<Kingsy> xfburn doesnt seem to have an open
<Kingsy> option
<GridCube> Kingsy: It should have it
<pjotter> GridCube: I can't seem to find that option. I am in Window manager. There are four tabs: Style, Keyboard, Focus and Advanved. Where can I adjust borderstyle?
<GridCube> on style, change the themes
<Kingsy> GridCube: well I cant do that.. its a dual layer dvd and I don't have any.. lol..
<Kingsy> can you get daemon tools for xubuntu and "fake" mount it ?
<pjotter> Ok, I thought you meant there would be a seperate option to adjust borderwidth or something.
<GridCube> pjotter nope
<pjotter> :) Sorry, I am new to this whole Xubuntu thing here.
<GridCube> Kingsy: once you get the iso the player would automagically mount it
<GridCube> pjotter: :)
<Kingsy> GridCube: how would you go about creating the iso then?
<GridCube> :D im trying to figure that out :P
<mongy> man mkisofs
<Kingsy> thanks
<GridCube> that should work http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/03/4-ways-to-create-cddvd-iso-images-in.html
<mongy> an example is in there, I forget the exact command
<GridCube> mkisofs -o cd.iso /data_directory/
<GridCube> that :P
<mongy> -dvd-video also
<Kingsy> nice one yeah.. seems to be going it now
<mongy> but thats more for  when burning
<Kingsy> got it yeah.. its creating now
<Kingsy> man I need to remember that
<Kingsy> mkisofs hardly sticks in your head
<Kingsy> :S
<alkisg> Nah the daily iso stops at the very beginning of the installation, saying "removing conflicting OS files" or something similar... (I'm using localized UI)
<alkisg> log-output -t ubiquity fontconfig-voodoo --auto --force --quiet => that's the last I see in the log
<GridCube> alkisg: ?
<GridCube> mind to explain yourself a little bit?
<alkisg> I'm trying to install a system using the daily iso xubuntu cd
<alkisg> I select my locale (greek), I start the live session, launch ubiquity, select the partitions etc, and then it stops on that step
<alkisg> No crash, it just stays there waiting forever
<alkisg> So I expand the ubiquity bottom side to see the log output, and that's the last line I see
<alkisg> If I manually run fontconfig-voodoo --auto --force in a terminal, I'm getting "no fontconfig-voodoo configuration found for the current LANGUAGE. Aborting" - I get that even if I start the CD with english locale as well.
<xubuntu814> I think u are still downloading the language packs
<alkisg> No, it hasn't reached that step yet, and it does that even if I don't have an internet connection at all
<GridCube> alkisg: please go to #xubuntu-devel :) thats the proper place for this
<alkisg> Thank you
<xubuntu814> im running the installation on an ibm thinkpad with 1028mb ram and i see the same message for about 20 minutes now
<xubuntu814> still downloading locales
<Kingsy> ok so now I have created the iso how do you mount it?
<GridCube> Kingsy: you do not, simply open it with vlc or smplayer
<Kingsy> hmm menus still dont work.. perhaps the files themselves are faulty..
<Kingsy> oh well
<jackult> goodevening
<mongy> I've had that, and they still work in a proper dvd player...
<jackult> everyone here is running xfce of xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> um, Xubuntu is Xfce desktop environment
<jackult> yes i kow..
<jackult> i known..
<Louis11> Anyone know if there would be any difference using XGrabKeys on ubuntu and xubuntu?
<Louis11> I'm trying to have my program register a hotkey with the OS, seems to be working on Ubuntu, but fails on XUbuntu . . .
<well_laid_lawn> Louis11: check that xfce hasn't already grsabbed the key you want to use
<pjotter> Does compiz work with Xubuntu?
<holstein> pjotter: sure... not so much "out of the box"
<holstein> its a lot like this http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/ though i find it to be less than pleasant
<pjotter> Hi! Looks like I have a problem here. I can't get the hardware drivers working on my computer. I tried installing them, but got an error.
<well_laid_lawn> pjotter: what was the error?
<pjotter> can I paste it her? It is 6 lines
<pjotter> ?
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<charlie-tca> If it is only 6 lines, I will allow the paste this time
<pjotter> :)
<pjotter> 2012-02-02 00:41:44,683 WARNING: /sys/module/fglrx_updates/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind fglrx_updates driver
<pjotter> 2012-02-02 00:41:44,802 ERROR: xorg:fglrx_updates: get_alternative_by_name(fglrx-updates) returned nothing
<pjotter> 2012-02-02 00:41:44,931 DEBUG: fglrx.enabled(fglrx_updates): target_alt None current_alt /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf other target alt None other current alt /usr/lib/fglrx/alt_ld.so.conf
<pjotter> 2012-02-02 00:41:44,931 DEBUG: fglrx_updates is not the alternative in use
<pjotter> 2012-02-02 00:41:45,003 DEBUG: fglrx.enabled(fglrx_updates): target_alt None current_alt /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf other target alt None other current alt /usr/lib/fglrx/alt_ld.so.conf
<pjotter> 2012-02-02 00:41:45,004 DEBUG: fglrx_updates is not the alternative in use
<charlie-tca> well_laid_lawn: easier that way?
<pjotter> This is from jockey.log
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<well_laid_lawn> pjotter: have you rebooted since installer
<pjotter> Yes
<pjotter> several times
<w30> Is there a tweak to make ristretto have a print function?  What image viewer would be recommended for xubuntu that canprint?
<well_laid_lawn> pjotter: seems the driver didn't install properly   /sys/module/fglrx_updates/drivers does not exist
<w30> gimp is awful for just viewing and printing
<pjotter> should it have been there?
<pjotter> I'm trying: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fglrx-driver
<pjotter> I have to reboot. brb
#xubuntu 2012-02-02
<charlie-tca> w30: Can you print from gthumb?
<charlie-tca> w30: doesn't seem like it. Gimp might be heavvy for printing images, but at least it works
<w30> charlie-tca, yep, thanks. I just found and downloaded it.
<w30> charlie-tca, gimp is great for every thing but it is just slow to open and look at one image and then close it.
<charlie-tca> I agree, but I can't think of a viewer that allows printing. Most of them just let you see the image, sometimes they let you make it bigger or smaller.
<w30> charlie-tca, I'll just set gthumb for default and right click for gimp
<charlie-tca> might check image-magic, being a command line driven application, it might allow printing
<charlie-tca> but it is not a GUI app.
<w30> charlie-tca, gthumb doesn't work for xpm, darn it.
<charlie-tca> imagemagick is a good app, but it is all done in terminal. It does have separate documentation, too
<silner> I just noticed people recommeding image viewers for printing here https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=61916
<w30> charlie-tca, I noticed a gui version of imagemagick; gmimagemagick  or some such
<silner> eog and gqview seemed to get the best reactions
<well_laid_lawn> imagemagick has a gui http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ImageMagick
<charlie-tca> hm, never used it. I have done a lot in terminal with it, though. I just don't know if it will print images
<w30> charlie-tca, anyway gthumb will suffice for me, thanks
<charlie-tca> you are welcome
<well_laid_lawn> I couldn't find anything about it printing
<charlie-tca> printing images is difficult, since it has to get all the pixels in the right places to avoid gaps
<w30> charlie-tca, imagemagick command line is great for scripts
<w30> charlie-tca, you can't click a button in a script
<charlie-tca> true enough
<silner> It seems like  feature they should all have - from the user perspective
<w30> charlie-tca, like if you wanted a black and white image of every picture in a directory
<charlie-tca> or to resize every image, too
<charlie-tca> I use it to convert images, from ??? to .png
<w30> charlie-tca, just command it and come back later while you do something else (if you have the memory)
<charlie-tca> yup, works well that way
<charlie-tca> it's actually pretty fast, too. Don't wait long, most of the time.
<w30> charlie-tca, always work on copies; there is no undo on the command line *smile*
<charlie-tca> be brave! change the originals the first time around, it teaches patience.
<w30> charlie-tca, heh
<pjotter> Hi there
<pjotter> I managed to solve the problem with the video driver myself. I had to install a new driver from AMD. I installed it and now compiz seems to be working also.
<dalebob> hi. i have a minor annoyance if someone knows what it is. most of the time when i open a directory from my desktop, or open a directory from the "places" item on my panel, thunar file manager takes a few minutes to load and either loads two separate thunar windows, or displays an error message and then a working thunar window. it's not a big problem, but it's just annoying
<TVasEyes> dalebob: I wonder, could the problem lie elsewhere?  Thunar hasn't given me any problems in two months or so of use.
<holstein> dalebob: i wouldnt lose sleep over it.. there are other file managers though
<dalebob> i have a suspicion that the places item in my panel might be causing the problem, because i don't remember the problem when i didn't have it
<dalebob> when i didn't have the places item
<TVasEyes> you could check and verify your ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs  file.
<dalebob> what exactly am i verifying that with?
<TVasEyes> man cat, use cat -A, look at the contents, verify all directories exist, no spurious characters in file.
<TVasEyes> wouldn't know beyond that.
<dalebob> the file looks ok
<dalebob> i think i may just try deleting the places thing sometime and seeing what happens
<dalebob> thanks for the help though
<TVasEyes> dalebob: one other thing, Thunar uses ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list for its file associations, you might want to vet that too.
<dalebob> i just checked that file and didn't see anything related to thunar in it
<TVasEyes> dalebob: thunar simply uses those entries to decide which application to use when you click on a (data) file.
<dalebob> ahhh i see
<dalebob> there's still nothing for thunar though
<dalebob> it's all pdf files and text files
<TVasEyes> dalebob: yeah, long shot, I thought that if some mime type association doesn't exist when you select such a file, perhaps it could account for the delay and/or error you referred to.  anyway, right out of ideas now, sorry.
<TVasEyes> s/doesn't exist/is incorrect/
<dalebob> np. thanks though
<alkisg> Can I just purge abiword and gnumeric and install libreoffice? Is there anything to worry about file associations etc?
<Unit193> You can if you want
<Unit193> I've known them to come back on upgrade though
<alkisg> Ah :( Thank you
<alkisg> Do you mean series upgrade, e.g. from 11.04 to 11.10, or just simple apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Unit193> From 11.04 > 11.10
<alkisg> OK, I don't mind that
<Unit193> Nope, if that's all that's gone wrong, awesome
<pjotter> Hello everybody
<pjotter> I just installed my graphics card and compiz and everything seems to be working. Except that compiz is not started automatically at startup. I made a starter, containing: "compiz -–replace". But somehow, this does not work. When I manually enter "compiz -–replace" in a terminal,. does compiz start. Does anybody know what I am doing wrong?
<ablomen> pjotter, maybe this works >> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Compiz#Xfce_autostart_.28without_.22fusion-icon.22.29
<pjotter1> computer crashed
<g00se> Got a nasty X problem: when i log in there are no window decorations and the keyboard is borked too. I have to reboot into recovery mode, choose failsafe X and then execute xfwm4 --replace. Why? http://pastebin.com/wJ7iGD36
<well_laid_lawn> g00se: maybe there's something up with the xfce config files
<well_laid_lawn> from a tty try renaming .config/xfce4 then logging in
<g00se> well_laid_lawn: I might give it a try. What did you make of that log?
<well_laid_lawn> g00se: that link was a fail here
<g00se> Oh. Shall check
<g00se> http://pastebin.com/b9ZdjB8t should work
<well_laid_lawn> g00se: the first line about gnome-session not being able to start metacity is a worry
<well_laid_lawn> seems you need to change how you are staRTING XFCE
<g00se> I'm not sure what metacity is actually
<well_laid_lawn> metacity is the window manager for gnome
<well_laid_lawn> at login try choosing a xfce session instead of the default or last one
<g00se> Yes. iirc i think i tried that to no avail. Some guy here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8752069&postcount=3 suggests to delete ~/.ICEauthority. Sounds kludgy ..
<well_laid_lawn> g00se: I think renaming .config/xfce4 from a tty and choosing a xfce session at login should work
<xubuntu292> why I cannot see my desktop
<dirtycookie> hello people, i have freshly installed xubuntu onto my laptop
<dirtycookie> and when I want to shut down my laptop i get the splashscreen of xubuntu loading and then it hangs.
<dirtycookie> forcing to shutdown by pulling the plug does the job
<dirtycookie> my question is, how to fix that problem
<TheSheep> is it an old laptop?
<dirtycookie> TheSheep is a asus laptop with a Turion64 X2 cpu
<g00se> well_laid_lawn: Thanks for the help
<dirtycookie> TheSheep: is a asus laptop with a Turion64 X2 cpu
<TheSheep> dirtycookie: that tells me nothing about its age
<dirtycookie> TheSheep: well it is about 4 or 5 years old
<TheSheep> dirtycookie: then it's not the problem I was thinking about, must be something else
<dirtycookie> :)
<brad_> hey guys, when i close the screen on  my laptop, sometimes it goes to sleep, and only sometimes does it wake up without me having to do a hard shutdown.  any ideas?  thanks!
<pjotter> Hi there. I just installed Xubuntu and saw that is possible to log in to a gnome 3 classic and even a gnome/Unity seesion. Is that normal?
<brad_> holstein, btw, you really helped last time.  i tried the modern nvidia drivers with user improvements or whatever and they work so much better.  basically never crashes -- unless i really try to force it :-)
<brad_> i don't think so?  i'm no expert tho
<Clitoris> Hi, I'm trying to install Lesbian Linux but I keep getting core dumped.
<Clitoris> It's kind of warm, and sticky.
<brad_> lol
<holstein> brad_: cool!.. glad you are having a good experience!
<Qpnaosc> hello!
<Qpnaosc> I really wish the Xubuntu help site would mention that this channel is on server Freenode
<Qpnaosc> explicitely
<Qpnaosc> *has taken far too long to figure out what I'm doing*
<Qpnaosc> I have been having some weird problems with my computer
<Qpnaosc> I was wondering if anyone could help
<holstein> Qpnaosc: lets cool into how you can help faciliate that
<holstein> you can join the *dev mailing list and suggest it, or make a bug report i suppose
<Qpnaosc> oh I see
<Qpnaosc> good
<holstein> http://www.xubuntu.org/help
<holstein> ^^ actually , i see it there already
<holstein> i navigate to that by clicking the "get help & support" icon on the main page
<Qpnaosc> ah, I see it now too
<Qpnaosc> I suppose for the panicked beginning user it seems a bit buried
<Qpnaosc> or maybe that's just me
<brad_> hostein, yeah that was huge.  it was making me nuts!
<brad_> hostein, any idea how to get my laptop to go to sleep and to wake up?  :-)
<Qpnaosc> ahem.
<holstein> brad_: o/ ...also, if you type "hol" and hit the tab button, it will auto-complete my nick, so you dont have to type it each time, and it will "ping" me :)
<Qpnaosc> anyway, my xubuntu won't let me log in
<holstein> brad_: you can try just putting it to sleep, and see what happens... we can look at the erros from there... mind almost all sleep fine, though the 3.x kernel seems to have negatively effected that on several machines
<holstein> Qpnaosc: let?.. whats the error? if you lost/forgot the password, there is a 'recovery' boot up kernel
<Qpnaosc> no, the password isn't the problem
<holstein> Qpnaosc: so, you *can* login then, just not loading X?
<Qpnaosc> it lets me through, and then a message pops up for less than a second saying "stopping cold plugins" and it gets me back to the login screen
<Qpnaosc> yes, that's what I mean
<brad_> sweet, thanks for that hol trick
<Qpnaosc> it also won't let me log in in safe mode
<brad_> holstein,  i should say, thanks for that hol trick :-)
<holstein> Qpnaosc: what are cold plugins?
<Qpnaosc> I'm not sure
<holstein> you can try making another user account and see if you can get to X from there
<holstein> that will help you determine if it is a configuration issue in your /home directory, and you can decide how to proceed from there
<brad_> holstein, there are two problems, sometimes it doesnt go to sleep, soemtimes it does, where can i find those errors?  the second problem is that sometimes it does go to sleep and doesn't wake up, where can i find those errors?
<Qpnaosc> I do have another account, guest
<Qpnaosc> that one doesn't get through, either :(
<holstein> Qpnaosc: ok.. so that tells you something... though i would login in a terminal and make an "actual" account.. but do what you like
<holstein> you'll need to determine what cold plugins are, how you got them... why, and how to fix them...
<holstein> Qpnaosc: can you get a more detailed message?
<Qpnaosc> holstein: it's working now
<Qpnaosc> it must be the power of your magic touch
<Qpnaosc> sadly, it might not work for long
<holstein> ?.. x you mean? you are logged in?
<Qpnaosc> yes
<holstein> if it were me, i would try upgrading packages, and see if there is a newer (or older) kernel that works better or differently
<Qpnaosc> I'm upgrading to Ocelot to see if that fixes the problems I'd been having
<Qpnaosc> before the login issue, my computer had been doing the same thing with the wireless connection--asking for my network password, thinking for a while, and then asking for my password again
<holstein> i usually upgrade only to test if its going to work, and report errors.. ive found, best case scenario, it takes 6 hours to upgrade to a newer version.. it takes like 12 mintus to install
<holstein> also, i like to actually see the live CD for the newer version run on my hardware, so im not "seeing if it fixes things".. i have a really good idea before i touch the file system... though you cant always test everything from the live CD's
<Qpnaosc> where does the extra 5 hours 48 minutes come from?
<Qpnaosc> ah
<holstein> Qpnaosc: you'll see
<holstein> its a lot of work, and network traffic to pull everything in
<Qpnaosc> aha
<Qpnaosc> well, I've cancelled it now
<Qpnaosc> I'll just see whether it works now
<Qpnaosc> thanks for your help
<holstein> Qpnaosc: careful what and when you cancel upgrades
<Qpnaosc> it was at the official "are you sure you want to upgrade" point
<holstein> you can really mess things up if the power goes off mid upgrade for example... in theory, everything is fixable, but...
<Qpnaosc> true
<lighta> is there a way to specify a parent group for a group ? like building a hierarchie group ?
<TheSheep> lighta: a group of what?
<lighta> he didn't specify but I assum it's like group www-data and groupe user1, groupe user1 is part of www-data etc
<TheSheep> ah user groups
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> but an user may be in more than one group
<raevol> are the meeting notes from the xubuntu dev meeting up anywhere? notes/log?
<raevol> pleia2: ^ ?
<pleia2> raevol: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings/
<raevol> thanks
<pleia2> sure thing
<raevol> does anyone know anything about the status of bluebird being ported to gtk3?
<xGrind> This kernel requires the following features not presente on the CPU: pae
<xGrind> Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<xGrind> xubuntu 12.04 alpha 2 don't run in Virtualbox?
<Unit193> xGrind: You have to enable it in hte "System" tab
<xGrind> Unit193, thanks \o
<Unit193> Yeppers
<Paimun> " If you are looking for see support, please see the #ubuntu+1 or #xubuntu IRC channels on irc.freenode.net."
<Paimun> is that a typo?
<Unit193> "for see support" sure is
<Unit193> pleia2: You got something here
<Paimun> I'm not really sure who maintains the webpage or if that had been pointed out yet
<Paimun> so I figured I'd say something
<Unit193> #ubuntu+1 is right though, all dev suport is in there
 * pleia2 fixes "see support"
<pleia2> thanks Paimun
<Paimun> no problem
<Paimun> I'm downloading the alpha now as we speak :)
<pleia2> :)
<Marzata> alpha?
<knome> alpha2 is released
<olbi> need testing Alpha2 under Atom and Ion2? :P
<Marzata> on 10 inches you can not install it, coz the size of the install window is too big.
<Guest4135> hi
<Guest4135> i am a new user for xubuntu, the language icon is not show on the desktop bar?
<Guest4135> what to do? how to show it with the ability to switch between two languages?
<Marzata> Guest4135: install xfce4-goodies
<Guest4135> how?
<Marzata> sudo apt-get install xfce4-goodies
<Guest4135> then?
<Marzata> then right click on the panel and in panel properties add keyboard layouts
<pjotter> Hello everybody. Has this happened to any of you? I am doing a clean install of Xubuntu. But then after a while, I suddenly have the option to log into a "Gnome" of "Gnome classic" session at startup. How did that happen? Did I install gnome without knowing? Is that possible? Maybe this is caused by some of the apps I installed?
<knome> did you install alacarte?
<pjotter> yes
<pjotter> :D
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install alacarte --no-install-recommends
<knome> well, that actually pulls in about a half of gnome
<knome> and i'm not kidding.
<pjotter> wow
<knome> you have compiz now.
<pjotter> I know. It works great too.
<knome> we actually need to address that...
<knome> HRRR
<pjotter> What about compiz? I installed that too
<knome> well, you didn't need to
<pjotter> Does that also cause gnome to install?
<knome> alacarte would have installed that
<knome> nope
<pjotter> ok
<pjotter> So it is alacarte then?
<knome> but alacarte installs unity, compiz and friends
<knome> yep.
<knome> that's known...
<pjotter> Ok. Is there an alternative toi alacarte?
<GridCube> lol, thats true, alacarte pulls more gnome than compiz
<Unit193> I should say that the line I said will install it wityout the other crap
<knome> yup
<pjotter> I was kind of hoping to get away from this Gnome stuff by moving to Xubuntu. But it seems to be following me :S
<knome> pjotter, erm, not that i know of, at least good alternatives
<pjotter> Well, how do you edit the menu in gfce then?
<Unit193> Alacarte works fine
<knome> yup.
<knome> !menu
<knome> !alacarte
<pjotter> ?
 * pjotter is puzzled
<Unit193> pjotter: Next time append --no-install-recommends
<holstein> alacarte is a gnome menu editor?
<pjotter> what shoudl I do to edit the menu?
<pjotter> Yes, I think so.
<GridCube> pjotter: use alacarte, but with --no-install-recommends
<knome> holstein, well, it's kind of generic... but in ubuntu, it pulls half of gnome ;)
<pjotter> Aren't there any Gfce menu editors then?
<pjotter> Ehm I mean Xfce :D
<pjotter> See, now I get confused.
<GridCube> nope
<holstein> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu suggests lxmenueditor
<holstein> i havent used a menu much since i started using kupfer
<knome> !menueditor
<ubottu> To edit the menus in Xubuntu, you can install Alacarte. Do this with the --no-install-recommends switch to stop half of GNOME being installed too: sudo apt-get install alacarte --no-install-recommends
<knome> Unit193, ^
<Unit193> knome: Righto! Thanks
<knome> np
<pjotter> Alrighty, now I get it.
<pjotter> Are there any more apps that do the same thing?
<pjotter> I mean.. installing Gnome behind my back?
<holstein> pjotter: i read at that link about using lxmenueditor
<Unit193> holstein: Not in repos, and he's talking about other programs that also happen to install gnome for you ;)
<holstein> its not?... i thought i had used it.. my bad
<Unit193> pjotter: Some KDE programs try to install a ton, just look at quassel
<pjotter> Yes. Is there a way that I can know in advance if an application is native Xfce or that is going to install all kinds of other GNome/KDE stuff?
<Unit193> holstein: You could have used it before
<Unit193> pjotter: You can check the list of programs that it tells you is going to come with it. What package manager frontend do you use?
#xubuntu 2012-02-03
<knome> Bug #925801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925801 in alacarte (Ubuntu) "Installing alacarte installs half of GNOME" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925801
<pjotter> I use the standard Xubuntu Software thing. I did enable "http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu partner" in Sources. Maybe I shouldn't have done that?
<knome> that's not the problem
<pjotter> ok
<knome> the problem exists in the recommends of the alacarte package
<pjotter> So everything that comes through teh Software centre should be ok, then?
<knome> that's a known bug, or whatever it should be called :)
<knome> yeah. they should be fine, and shouldn't have too big surprises
<knome> except alacarte....
<pjotter> Ofcourse..
<pjotter> I seem to be a bug magnet.
<knome> you should start filing bugs then ;)
<pjotter> maybe :)
<knome> easier to fix them if we know about them
<pjotter> I haven't done it so far. Most oif the bugs I have encountered had already been filed.
<knome> yup :) you can always mark that they affect you too, so they'll get more "heat"
<knome> or add comments, if you think you can add something to help fixing it
<pjotter> Yeah, I probably should do that.
<knome> thanks, that would help us a lot :)
<pjotter> I also installed Compiz. I reckon that will also install a lot of gnome stuff?
<knome> i'm not so sure, but i wouldn't be too worried if it installed some. :)
<pjotter> Not that I am that much of a fan of Compiz. But I just wanted to see if the videodriver, I compiled and installed worked.
<pjotter> That is not really a bug. But When I do a clean install of Xubuntu and it suggest the prop. driver, the thing just crashes. Appearently I have the dreaded ATI gfxcard that just don't work very well with Ubuntu. So I had to install it manually. And that one worked fine. But I guess that sort of thing gets corrected in the new version?
<knome> hmm.
<knome> if you file a bug, maybe... :)
<pjotter> I lokked. It was already filed :)
<pjotter> looked.
<knome> hih, okay. then maybe :)
<pjotter> But anyway. I am very happy with Xubuntu. It is just the thing for me. Not too fancy. Just a lean and clean OS. Still with an "oldschool" interface that has a BROWSABLE MENU! :D
<pjotter> Why is LXMenuEditor not in the default repo's?
<knome> probably so new
<pjotter> ok
<pjotter> Ok, thanks you all for you help! I'm off to bed. Tomorrow I'll take a look at the LXMenuEditor.
<pjotter> O dear, what awfull spelling! Sorry for that! I must really go to bed.
<knome> :)
<knome> night pjotter
<srtango> hi
<knome> hey
<srtango> this irc its a little quiet
<srtango> so
<srtango> i come here
<srtango> because
<srtango> i need help
<srtango> its something about xfce
<srtango> and compiz
<bazhang> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<srtango> ok
<srtango> i got the problem, when i start compiz with compiz button i use for a few minutes and more late my system get freeze, i got geforce 8200 onboard with the recomended driver.
<Unit193> Normally they recommend compiz --replace, but I've not used it
<srtango> oks
<srtango> i try this command but i dont find solutions
<bazhang> try #compiz on freenode here as well
<srtango> ahhh. ok, i come here because here are users that use compiz with xfce, but thanks i gonna find the answer
<srtango> bye
<srtango> hi or hola
<knome> hello
<needhelp23231> hi everyone
<knome> hey
<needhelp23231> can anyone help me ?
<knome> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<needhelp23231> XD
<needhelp23231> im trying to install openssh-server but it seems i fait at it
<needhelp23231> fail*
<knome> fail how? what's the error message? (if it's multiline, use pastebin)
<needhelp23231> ok sec
<Unit193> paste.ubuntu.com
<needhelp23231> dang
<needhelp23231> my wireless mouse doesnt work now
<needhelp23231> lol sec
<Unit193> You can also look at https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<needhelp23231> knome: http://paste.ubuntu.com/827194/
<Unit193> Did you run   sudo apt-get update   before?
<needhelp23231> few times
<needhelp23231> Unit193: when i run update it says this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/827199/
<needhelp23231> Unit193: its the two last lines
<Unit193> Are you using lucid?
<Unit193> And where did that little knome go...
<knome> chatting in offtopic
<needhelp23231> Unit193: u here ? i got another question too :D
<knome> needhelp23231, sudo apt-get check ?
<needhelp23231> knome: u?
<knome> needhelp23231, try that command in termianl
<knome> *terminal
<needhelp23323> knome Unit193  you still here ? i got d/c
<knome> yes, we are here
<Unit193> However, I am not
<knome> can you pastebin the complete output of 'sudo apt-get check'?
<needhelp23323> i did aupdate
<needhelp23323> and i got this
<needhelp23323> Unit193: when i run update it says this : ahttp://paste.ubuntu.com/827199/
<needhelp23323> http://paste.ubuntu.com/827199/
<knome> needhelp23323, please run 'sudo apt-get check'. that will diagnose the problem
<needhelp23323> knome: ok i runned it
<Unit193> Yes, you did say that, I asked if you were running lucid and knome said "sudo apt-get check ?" (then try runnning in term)
<needhelp23323> and it didnt output an error
<knome> have you enabled a PPA for openssh-server?
<needhelp23323> knome: i got another question, what would be a faster desktop for my netbook (xubuntu netbook edition) GNOME or ubuntu netbook edition desktop ?
<knome> probably xubuntu, but there is no "xubuntu netbook edition".
<needhelp23323> idk it says so
<needhelp23323> forgive me if im wrong , kinda new to linux
<knome> no problem, there just isn't a "netbook version" of xubuntu
<needhelp23323> ok then its ubuntu netbook edition
<needhelp23323> so what would be faster? gnome or UNE desktop ?
<needhelp23323> cuz its really weak netbook
<needhelp23323> it has 1.6ghz cpu and 1gb ram
<knome> i have no idea, haven't used either. UNE is probably better, since the visuals are designed for netbooks.
<knome> apart from that, i can't help you in that issue
<needhelp23323> k
<needhelp23323> what about the ssh server ?
<needhelp23323> i installed linux ubuntu edition because when i bought this netbook they installed windows7 on it
<needhelp23323> and it was reallly sloww
<needhelp23323> now its not TOO slow
<knome> okay first of all, slow down
<knome> and listen to what i'm asking :)
<knome> did you enable a PPA for openssh-server ?
<needhelp23323> idk whats that PPA
<needhelp23323> lol
<knome> your apt-get is telling it's unable to load a key for a PPA
<knome> have you edited /etc/apt/sources.list manually?
<needhelp23323> i only added the warmux game into it
<knome> manually?
<needhelp23323> from the ubuntu software center
<knome> okay
<needhelp23323> u want me to give u the output of 'sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list' ?
<knome> sure, that would be helpful :)
<needhelp23323> http://paste.ubuntu.com/827207/
<knome> okay...
<knome> weird
<needhelp23323> ?
<knome> that ppa comes from somewhere else
<Unit193> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<needhelp23323> Unit193: is a directory
<needhelp23323> cant use 'cat' on it
<Unit193> I know that, that's why I put a slash after :P
<needhelp23323> knome: http://paste.ubuntu.com/827208/
<knome> i'm still wondering how those can fail the openssh-server installation
<needhelp23323> yeah this is weird :(
<needhelp23323> i guess
<knome> you can try commenting out the ppa's in those .list files
<knome> and trying update again
<knome> commenting out == add a # in start of every line with a URL
<needhelp23323> should i just re-install ubuntu
<knome> if you end up in the same situation, that doesn't help much, does it?
<needhelp23323> idk how to comment a ppa list =\
<knome> open the .list -files in a text editor
<knome> and add a # in the beginning of every line with a URL
<needhelp23323> you mean the /erc/apt/sources.list ?
<knome> no
<knome> the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<needhelp23323> how do i exit the 'nano' editor
<knome> ctrl+o to save, ctrl+x to exit
<knome> (ctrl+o and enter)
<needhelp23323> im trying to do it
<needhelp23323> it wont exit
<knome> ctrl+o and it asks where to save
<knome> then press enter
<knome> then ctrl+x to exit
<knome> note that you should run with 'sudo nano ...'
<needhelp23323> nope it doesnt ask me anything
<needhelp23323> maybe because i have another language installed in my ubuntu
<knome> you can edit the files with any other editor as well
<needhelp23323> it just output a letter from that language
<knome> eg 'sudo gedit ...'
<Unit193> gksudo gedit, or gksudo leafpad
<needhelp23323> knome: those files in the directory http://paste.ubuntu.com/827208/ , theyre the files of the game 'warmux' and the browser 'chrome' nope ?
<knome> yes, but those seem to be the problem, or at least we're ruling out the probability they are
<needhelp23323> knome: so i should only edit the files with the .list extesion or the .save too ?
<knome> only .list
<needhelp23323> after we check it should i un-comment em ?
<needhelp23323> k i commented 'em
<knome> if they are not the problem, yes, you can then uncomment them
<knome> now try 'sudo apt-get update' and then installing openssh-server
<ucbishop> i was wondering if anyone could help me.  im trying to get a wireless modem/router to dial into my pc.
<needhelp23323> k i commented 'em, now what should i do ?
<ucbishop> i have read the documentation, but it does not work.
<knome> needhelp23323, run 'sudo apt-get update' and then try installing openssh-server again, as i said
<needhelp23323> oh i missed what u said
<needhelp23323> sorry
<needhelp23323> this client is un-colorful
<needhelp23323> knome: i still cant install openssh-server
<needhelp23323> same error
<knome> can you pastebin the complete error?
<needhelp23323> yup
<needhelp23323> http://paste.ubuntu.com/827194/
<needhelp23323> i think it tells me to install openssh-client first ?
<needhelp23323> oh it says broken packages
<needhelp23323> weird
<knome> hmh. you could of course try to install openssh-client first...
<needhelp23323> it wont be a waste of HDD space ?
<knome> no, i think that will be installed anyway
<knome> that should be installed by default though, i think...
<needhelp23323> ok when i run the install command itsays openssh-client is already the newest version
<knome> right.
<knome> sudo apt-get upgrade?
<needhelp23323> 0upgraded 0 newly installed
<knome> i'm out of ideas for now...
<knome> Unit193, ?
<needhelp23323> :(
<Unit193> Try: sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get clean
<needhelp23323> what it does ?
<Unit193> After that, try upgrade again
<knome> tries to fix the broken packages
<Unit193> knome: Also, try switching him from that local repo to another one
<knome> or actually, just reconfigure everything :)
<knome> it's 5am o.o
<knome> and i need to wake up in 6 hours..
<knome> :D
<needhelp23323> Unit193: k i done all
<needhelp23323> now what?
<mbrown9412> awesome, it worked. do you guys know what the minimum clock speed is for 11.10?
<needhelp23323> knome: where u from ?
<knome> needhelp23323, finland
<needhelp23323> weird , its 5am here too
<knome> mbrown9412, it's one minute in minute
<mbrown9412> well, processor speed
<Unit193> needhelp23323: That help any?
<mbrown9412> mhz
<knome> just kidding;)
<needhelp23323> Unit193: nope
<mbrown9412> brain fart on the term
<mbrown9412> : D
<knome> mbrown9412, probably something more than 500
<mbrown9412> i have an old emac, and its too slow to even start
<needhelp23323> knome: how come we have the same time zone lol
<mbrown9412> so im going to try changing the variable with open frameworko
<mbrown9412> firmware
<knome> needhelp23323, that happens :)
<mbrown9412> emac is 1ghz, so more than that?
<needhelp23323> knome: maybe u lied Xd cause our countries very far
<needhelp23323> :P
<knome> mbrown9412, i think that should work :)
<knome> needhelp23323, err. countries north/south from each other can share the timezone.
<mbrown9412> well it at least thinks 1 is too slow. it prints "LOAD-SIZE is too small"
<knome> mbrown9412, hmmh.
<Unit193> Welp, you can change your sources location, could be out of sync
<Unit193> knome: You want to help him do that? :P
<knome> i'm still trying to get to bed :)
<Unit193> !chrepo |Right one? :P
<ubottu> Right one? :P: Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources - See !repositories for detailed information
<needhelp23323> Unit193 , knome  thats weird because its fresh ubuntu , just installed few hours ago
<mbrown9412> a la: http://blandname.com/2008/07/29/install-mac-os-x-leopard-on-a-g4-800mhz-quicksilver/
<knome> needhelp23323, just for future reference, this is the *Xubuntu* support channel
<knome> needhelp23323, there is more people at #ubuntu
<knome> needhelp23323, and that's the correct channel for *Ubuntu* support
<needhelp23323> i know
<needhelp23323> but i cant send messages to this channel
<needhelp23323> it says : cannot send : #ubuntu
<holstein> needhelp23323: quit and rejoin the channel... i dont see you in there
<needhelp23323> holstein: it wont let me enter
<knome> needhelp23323, that's because you are banned from the channel
<holstein> yeah... that'll do it
<needhelp23323> why?
<knome> needhelp23323, please join #ubuntu-ops
<blastedx> hi guys, I'm really new to Ubuntu and IRC, so sorry if I'm doing this wrong
<blastedx> but I could use a little help with something if someone doesn't mind
<holstein> blastedx: no worries.. just go ahead and ask :)
<blastedx> ok cool, thanks lol
<blastedx> i've just installed Xubuntu a couple hours ago and got it all working
<blastedx> i had some trouble with the wifi and eventually found some helpful instructions but...
<blastedx> I need to reinstall the driver everytime i log on
<blastedx> is that normal for ubuntu?
<holstein> well, its not normal for what i have encountered with the hardware im using.. how did you install what driver for what device on what machine running what verion of xubuntu?
<blastedx> Ok, I've got a home built Frankenputer, with a Gigabyte board the g31m-es2l, my WiFi adapter is a Linksys AE1000 and I found a driver for it and some install instructions, one sec and I'll get the file name of the driver and I'll copy the instructions i followed
<blastedx> Here is the driver, it came as a zip file     2010_0915_RT3572_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.2
<holstein> yeah, i need to see the link
<blastedx> and the 3 commands I entered to use it   make
<blastedx> sudo make install
<blastedx> sudo modprobe rt3572sta
<holstein> if you have it
<blastedx> oh the link, um I dont have it, i DL'd it with my other PC
<holstein> ok...
<holstein> im not sure where you got that driver though.. there should be a readme somewhere
<holstein> you can script anything you need at startup though
<blastedx> i guess it's a repack or something, i really know nothing at all about ubuntu lol
<holstein> i say, if you are new, just deal with it for a bit, and something will materialize for you
<blastedx> haha probably pretty decent advice actually
<blastedx> is everything done with these "sudo" commands?
<holstein> blastedx: sudo allows you to run things as root pretty much
<holstein> root is allowed to do anything
<holstein> thats what i personally really like about *nix's like linux and *buntu
<blastedx> oh i get it, i made my user an admin user though, shouldn;t that do the same thing?
<holstein> thats one place where the security we always talk about really shines
<holstein> blastedx: how did you make your user an admin?
<holstein> you mean a sudoer?
<blastedx> Uh... 1 sec, i gotta go retrace my steps lol, unfamiliar territory  :)
<holstein> blastedx: again.. i say do what you like, and learn as you go, but, take it easy to
<holstein> you can come here *first* and say "im lookin at making my user an admin"
<holstein> and i can tell you why you shouldnt do that
<blastedx> ok, i went to the little button in the corner, hit settings, then users, and changed my account type
<holstein> instead of dealing with the potential security issues you could be coming up with
<blastedx> why shouldnt i though? I'm always open to good advice
<holstein> and the system instabilities that *could* be causing the driver issue
<blastedx> oh sorry, lol im typin too slow
<holstein> blastedx: its better to ask, why should you?
<holstein> why should your normal user be allowed to execute code as root?
<blastedx> that synaptic doodad keeps saying that it's opening without admin priveleges and won't let me make changes
<holstein> a simple web browser then becomes a window to your entire system
<blastedx> i see what you mean
<holstein> blastedx: you come here and ask
<holstein> you can run in a terminal..
<holstein> gksudo synaptic
<blastedx> what does the gk mean?
<blastedx> as opposed to just sudo
<holstein> you *dont* want to be running anything more than necessarly as root
<holstein> blastedx: think of that as grahpical sudo
<holstein> graphical*
<blastedx> oh like a gui?
<holstein> synaptic is a GUI
<holstein> and you want to run that as root
<holstein> sudo synaptic will work fine as well though
<Unit193> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo explains it well
<Unit193> Better to do gksudo
<blastedx> oh ok cool, i'll check that link out
<holstein> *not* running everything as admin is really the first thing that give linux the edge over some of the other OS's such as windows
<holstein> not that you cant do that in windows, its just more challenging and easier to get around
<blastedx> alright, thanks for the help buddy  :)
<holstein> blastedx: sure :)
<blastedx> I'm gonna go cruise some forums
<blastedx> see ya next time
<pjotter> Hello everybody. I am testing Xubunt to see if I like it. One thing I noticed is the behaviour of dragging and dropping files on the desktop and in thunar differs from most distributions. When I drag and drop a file into a folder, it is copied instead of moved. Is this standard behaviour or a bug? And is there a way to change that?
<NQTropic> pjotter, don't really see it as a problem
<pjotter> No, I don' t. But I am just wondering if this is the way it is designed. Or if it is some bug?
<Unit193> pjotter: You can search for bug reports on launchpad, but hitting shift works
<pjotter> Yes, I just noticed :)
<pjotter> It is just a different way of operating for me.
<pjotter> I was used to default 'moving' files while dragging and dropping them
<pjotter> But I can get used to this, I guess.
<csenger41> hello
<pjotter> Hello everyone. I am just testing Xubuntu at the moment and I noticed that Thunar has some really weird behaviour. Especially when dragging dropping files from en to the desktop. Sometimes it works. Sometimes it don't. Sometimes the folder is copied, then ,all over sudden the folder, is moved. At one point I also couldn't  create new files or folders anymore. It just didn't work. I woulod like to make a bug report, but the bugs I encounter
<pjotter> What sometimes works is to just close and reopen thunar again.
<pjotter> Sometimes a file that is moved (with shift) to the desktop gets invisible on the desktop.
<pjotter> I don't know, guys. This thing seems very buggy to me.
<csenger41> well it isnt buggy for me
<csenger41> u using liveCD?
<pjotter> How come I have all these problem?
<pjotter> No, a clean install 11.10
<pjotter> What version do you run?
<csenger41> same
<csenger41> theoretically thunar moves the file or folder if the destination is on the same device
<pjotter> I constantly run into these kinds of problems with thunar.
<csenger41> and copies it if the destination is another device
<csenger41> or partition
<pjotter> If i create a foilder on my desktop and a file. And I open the folder with thunar and drag the file into the folder, the file gets copied. Not moved.
<csenger41> hold on ill try
<csenger41> yes
<pjotter> This also goes for folders.
<csenger41> and if you look close enough you can see a white + near the cursor
<csenger41> indicating that this action will add something
<pjotter> So the desktop is not a "same device"?
<csenger41> no i was wrong
<pjotter> I don't get it. It seems very inconsistent.
<pjotter> Oh, ok.
<csenger41> what I said is the way Windows works
<csenger41> I thought Thunar uses the same, but no
<csenger41> drag&drop will always copy the file
<csenger41> I didn't know this until now as I always use ctrl+c or x
<pjotter> But that is not really my problem. I can live with that. It is, when I start copying, dragging and dropping folders and fiiles into onw another. Weird stuff starts to happen. Very inconsistent behaviour. Sometimes it refuses to copy folders/files. Sometimes it does. And when it does, sometimes, the folders/files are moved and sometimes they are copied.
<csenger41> hm
<csenger41> depending on the folder you may not have write permission
<pjotter> I already lost a backup because of this. Beacuase I thought it had copied it to a folder. But as it turns out, it didn't.
<pjotter> I just created them on the desktop. I don't do anything with permissions and such.
<csenger41> how is ur computer partitioned?
<pjotter> Completely standrad, out of the box
<pjotter> It is very straight forward. Just create some folders and files on the desktop and start dragging and dropping.
<pjotter> But that would not even matter beacuse I am not copying form one partition to the other. All these errors occur while copying on the desktop itself.
<csenger41> so u mean u have a swap and the rest of the HDD is EXT4 for Linux?
<pjotter> Yes, I used the "use whole disk" option during the installation.
<pjotter> This is a longshot, but maybe this has something to do with the fact that I use a wacom pen tablet instead of a mouse? I can't imagine this being the problem..
<csenger41> ohh
<csenger41> well that may cause the problem
<csenger41> tried with mouse?
<pjotter> I just fetched a mouse. I will give it a try. Hang on.
<pjotter> nope, same problems
<csenger41> hm well thats weird
<csenger41> try using ctrl+c and ctrl+v
<pjotter> I did this: 1) Create a folder on desktop. 2) Create a file on desktop. 3) Open Folder with thunar. 3) Move file to folder, using shift button. 4) Move file from folder to desktop, using shift button -> fails. Tried several times.
<pjotter> Even just trying to copy them back tot desktoptop fails.
<csenger41> well it worked for me
<pjotter> It is a mystery
<csenger41> does it give you any errormessage?
<pjotter> no
<pjotter> This is all done in GUI
<csenger41> ik
<csenger41> but how you know it fails?
<csenger41> it just dont move?
<pjotter> Because the files don't move. They stay inside the folder and do not get copied to the desktop.
<csenger41> try with ctrl+x and ctrl+v
<pjotter> Doesn't work
<pjotter> I also tried copy paste from the mouse right click button
<csenger41> well that is a mystery indeed
<pjotter> And this is just one of the problems I have.
<csenger41> what are the others?
<pjotter> If I stay within Thunar, every seems to work fine. It is when you start to drag and drop between Thunar and the desktop, things go wrong.
<pjotter> The others are that sometimes, when I do get to copy a folder or file. The folder or files gets either randomlly copied or moved. I have no control over that.
<pjotter> It is like I said. The errors seem to be very random. It is hard to give you something you could reproduce. It happens when I just just fiddel around, copying, dragging and dropping files in and out from Thunar unto the desktop.
<pjotter> Ok, so now I can't creat new files and folders anymore. This sometimes happens also.
<csenger41> well then dont use the desktop
<pjotter> I do: desktop->right mouse button->create from..->empty file. And nothing happens
<csenger41> linux desktop is not really the same as Windows has
<pjotter> I have been using Ubuntu and never had any problems in regard to filehandling on the desktop
<csenger41> well thats really interesting
<csenger41> I have no problem with creating anything on the desktop
<pjotter> Ok, this is interesting. I just emptied my trash. And now I can create files and folders again.
<csenger41> haha lol
<csenger41> you updated Linux?
<pjotter> I noticed, that when I emptied the trash, the desktop just flashed with a gey color for a second. That didn't seem right.
<pjotter> Yes
<pjotter> Is it a know bug that was solved?
<csenger41> idk maybe
<csenger41> but ive never experienced such problems as I use much different my Xubuntu than you :)
<pjotter> I guess
<pjotter> I work a lot with the desktop
<pjotter> putting files there temporarily and stuff. Until I move them to their proper location.
<pjotter> That's just how I work. I guess if I didn't use the desktop as much, I would not have noticed these problems. They only arise when you frequently make use of the desktop.
<pjotter> I'll see if I missed any updates.
<pjotter> Ok, I have one "Xubuntu Desktop system" update. Maybe I should install that one.
<pjotter> I'll have to reboot and try again.
<pjotter> Still the same problems.
<pjotter> It is like the systemn comes into a state where it cannot copy or move or even create new folders or files on the desktop
<pjotter> Only loggin in and out seems to help
<pjotter> Maybe I'll revert back to 10.04. If the problem persists I will consider making a bug report. But first I need more information on this.
<Thermi> how do i statically set the monitor settings on Xubuntu 11.04?
<Thermi> creating a .Xprofile doesn't work :<
<TheSheep> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Thermi> ty. Will try
<Thermi> god damnit#
<Thermi> the screen fades away after login. How do i fix this? :<
<csenger41> could anyone help me how to create extended desktop under Xubuntu 11.10?
<Thermi> try arandr
<Thermi> you have to install it first, though and it requires an XServer
<csenger41> Thermi: tried grandr but it does not work
<Thermi> hm
<csenger41> sec ill try
<Thermi> k.
<Thermi> xorg.conf?
<csenger41> ok installed, how to use it? :S
<Thermi> run it
<Thermi> :D
<Thermi> i am currently trying to fix my Laptop :<
<csenger41> I run it but cant arrange the screen
<csenger41> whenever I try to arrange, it jumps back
<Thermi> it doesn't work.
<Thermi> after login, the display settings get reverted and the external Monitor gets black again.
<wakejagr> if i disable the integrated video card in the bios and add a video card to my xubuntu machine, the driver for the new card should load automatically, right?
<wakejagr> since there is no longer an xorg.conf specifying the driver info, etc . . .
<GridCube> it should yes
<GridCube> it should also pop a window from jockey-gtk asking you if you want to install privative drivers
<wakejagr> GridCube: thanks
<Thermi> it seems my /etc/gdm/Session script is broken. It doesn't read the .xprofile script file in ~ :<
<HotBit> xGrind: achei!!!
<xGrind> \o
<Thermi> dafuq.
<HotBit> xGrind: devia ter xubuntu-br
<Thermi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/827665/
<Dreeg> Hello everyone, quick question .. I can not remember how to run the applications menu. How do I move a program from a "section" to another? And how do I enable / disable some sections?
<Dreeg> I'm on Xubuntu 11.10
<holstein> Dreeg: i was reading that lxmenueditor is one way, though its not in the repos yet http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<knome> !menueditor
<ubottu> To edit the menus in Xubuntu, you can install Alacarte. Do this with the --no-install-recommends switch to stop half of GNOME being installed too: sudo apt-get install alacarte --no-install-recommends
<holstein> even better :)
<Dreeg> I remember there was a time I did it. Without installing anything. Only after months of not touched Xubuntu now that I decided to stay I do not remember how.
<Dreeg> I tried to install it, as you suggested. Does not allow me to move programs from one section to another, but only within the order of the menu.
<hobgoblin> I think you'd need to remove and add a new one
<Dreeg> remove what?
<holstein> remove the one you dont want, and add it back where you want it
<holstein> you likely cant 'drag' them around
<Dreeg> Forse cercavi: Come li-aggiungo ciò che voglio "dove" voglio?
<Dreeg> How to re-add what I want "where" I want to?
<Dreeg> How to re-add what I want "where" I want to?
<Dreeg> O.o
<holstein> Dreeg: i would grab the launch text from the old one.. delete it.. create a new one where i want it, and paste the text in
<Dreeg> ouh.. is cumbersome .. but I remembered that there was .. maybe it was ubuntu.. :(
<holstein> likely its gnome you are remembering.. the link i gave offers text options though... you can likely cut and paste those.. i personally havent opened a menu since i started using kupfer :)
<TVasEyes> Dreeg: "move a program from a "section" to another"  one method is editing the 'Categories' in the corresponding .desktop file.
<Dreeg> TVasEyes: ok, but fors enable/disable section?
<Dreeg> holstein, kupfer?
<holstein> Dreeg: that will allow you to move, or "disable"... there are examples in that link i gave http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<holstein> !kupfer
<holstein> http://kaizer.se/wiki/kupfer/
<Dreeg> But is similar to new tool of ubuntu?
<Dreeg> Unity xD
<holstein> Dreeg: if you get a chance to try unity and kupfer, you'll see that that is *not* the case.. but if its not your thing, its not your thing... im just sharing with you why i dont feel the need to look at, much less edit, the menu any more for my needs
<Dreeg> Now i try kupfer
<Dreeg> oh.. now I understand xD
<Dreeg> I prefer the classic menu (one of several reasons for which I switched to Xubuntu)
<holstein> sure... the .desktop files that TVasEyes mentioned are the way i would go... or create a custom launcher situation with a dock or another panel
<TVasEyes> Dreeg: in that case the link holstein supplied will tell you how to manage your menu structure.
<TVasEyes> holstein: do you not find that using tools like kupfer 'alienates' you from your machine?
<holstein> TVasEyes: i like it.. but i was using gnome-do for a while, and found kupfer to be a lighter alternative
<holstein> i like that i can stay off the mouse and launch whatever i want, directories or apps
<holstein> its a change in workflow though for sure
<TVasEyes> I see, I'm probably too old (or even old-school) for this type of working.
<TVasEyes> (terminals for me ;) )
<knome> something like gnome-do could be great, though i don't use so many apps that i really need such :)
<knome> anyway, let's move the more general discussion to #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<knome> happy to chat with you there about launchers and other stuff
<Dreeg> Uff.. why the tool to which I refer is on ubuntu but not on xubuntu? :(
<Dreeg> Rhetorical question xD but :(
<pjotter> Hi. I now installed 10.04. Still the same problems with Thunar. Only to a lesser degree. And this time they don't seem so random anymore.
<pjotter> Would someone using Xubuntu 10.04 be able to verify something for me?
<mongy> pjotter, what problem?
<pjotter> I am having great difficulties in both 11.10 and 10.04
<mongy> ?
<pjotter> Regarding Thunae
<pjotter> Thunar
<mongy> describe the problem
<pjotter> Ok.
<pjotter> When I  try to move (with shift pressed) a file from the desktop to a folder (opened with thunar), sometimes the file won't move. Nothing happens. And also vice versa is very hard to do.
<pjotter> In 11.10 I had the same problem. Only worse. It was very random. Sometimes it worked without problems. Other times, it just refused to copy any files form the desktop.
<pjotter> Now, in 10.04 I have a similar problem.
<mongy> on 11.10 here, works ok for me.
<TVasEyes> pjotter: highlight file, then Ctrl+x, open target directory ('folder'), then Ctrl+v.  works for me, every time.
<TVasEyes> pjotter: use Ctrl+c if you want to copy instead of moving.
<mongy> pjotter, you could try a different file nanager like pcmanfm, or do as TVasEyes says
<pjotter> If you havge 10.04, you can you try this: 1) On the desktop (rightclick), make a folder. 2) On the desktop (rightclick), create an empty file. Open the folder (with Thunar).Now move (shift pressed) the file (drag and drop) in the openend folder. The file should be moved to the folder. But when I then try the reverse. So: move (shift pressed) the file to the desktop. It doesn't work. But I try a second time. Suddenly it works and teh file i
<pjotter> mongy:"The ctrl-X thing works when I try to move it from desktop->Thunar. But the reverse does not.
<TVasEyes> pjotter: I use 11.10, so cannot replicate.  however, Ctrl+{c,x,v,z} always work, even on Windows ;)  seriously, why not use your keyboard?
<pjotter> TVasEyes: I just explained. This does not work with me. I already tried. When I ctrl-X a file in Thunar, I cannot ctrl-c it to the desktop.
<TVasEyes> pjotter: after you Ctrl+x the file in some directory, open the Desktop in Thunar and Ctrl+v.  I'd be very surprised if it didn't work.
<pjotter> It seems to me that Thunar has severe problem with desktop integration. If I try these things in Thunar, there is no problem. This only occurs between Thunar and the Desktop of vice versa.
 * TVasEyes goes to cook some food.
<pjotter> TVasEyes: I'm sure that would work. But that is not the point. I'm trying to figure out why I can't copy/paste drag drop stuff from Thunar to the Desktop and vice versa.
<TVasEyes> pjotter: you could try run xclipboard to get better copy/cut/paste support.  (really off to the kitchen now, good luck).
<pjotter> TVasEyes: Thanks.. I'll try some more options (including installing PCman fm). There has got to be a way to make this work.
<pjotter> Afterall. Min Linux uses Thunar too. And it has no problems with this.
<pjotter> I hope it's not something silly like: a bug that only occurs in some localised versions?
<pjotter> mongy: That is weird. PCman has the same problems. Looks like this might not be Thunar related.
<cmdbbq> just loaded xubuntuu on my netbook, trying to get it set up. is there a simple way to turn off window decorations under xfce? I am using a program called maximus that runs everything maximized by default but it does not reliably remove the title bar, although it claims to and does sometimes.
<knome> cmdbbq, i suppose killing xfwm - but i'm not sure how stable that is
<holstein> cmdbbq: ive never used maximus with XFCE.. for me, on my netbook, i used to just auto-hide the panels..
<knome> or is it xfwm4...
<holstein> i think its *4
<knome> i'm not sure if that's completely correct, but i'd guess so.
<cmdbbq> hm, what does xfwm do, besides draw the window decorations? I want the panel, I like to be able to glance at the clock/notifications/etc, so I don't just want everything in fullscreen.
<holstein> wonder if you'd like the lubuntu netbook edition UI
<cmdbbq> holstein: I've looked into it
<holstein> i wouldnt expect maximus support to get any better than it is... i dont think anyone is using it anymore
<holstein> im not sure killing the decorations will get you want you want anyways
<cmdbbq> my desired behaiviour is for almost all programs to launch maximized without  border  or title bar. I would settle for all, but i would prefer to be able to select a list of exemptions. i wonder if i would be better off looking at a scriptable tiling window manager.
<holstein> in only trying to get you away from maximus because i found it pretty odd using it in even the netbook remix that it was supposed to work well in
<holstein> what about gnomeshell?
<cmdbbq> i've been using it for a while and my only complaint has been that it sometimes doesn't hide the title bar
<cmdbbq> i neither like it nor think my netbook could run it well
<cmdbbq> gnomeshell i mean
<likemindead> Anyone having Amazon Prime Instant Video troubles? I found a fix (that worked for me). Run "sudo apt-get install hal libhal1" FTW!
<likemindead> Source: http://www.amazon.com/forum/amazon%20video%20on%20demand/ref=cm_cd_pg_pg2?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx3EQAX98ED5WQ3&cdPage=2&cdSort=oldest&cdThread=TxFTGOK5LRL3JM
<ParkerR> Hello
<GridCube_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ParkerR> Just wanted to say I'm in love with Xubuntu :D
<GridCube_> :D
<likemindead> I like playing with various distros but I always come back to Xubuntu, ParkerR. ^__^
<ParkerR> likemindead, Same. Been jumping around for a while.
<ParkerR> I just like how it doesn't feel as bulky as regular Ubuntu
<GridCube_> :) if you dont mind can we take this to #xubuntu-offtopic, this channel if for help
<ParkerR> Ok
<GridCube_> thank you very much :)
<GridCube_> how do i globally change the ownership of 3 subdirectories on a directory, that has like a ton of files to myself?
<GridCube_> lol i should read the man before asking, nevermind
<mohammed> hi
<Guest6785> i would like to restore default setting for xubuntu
<Guest6785> could i do this in terminal?
<Guest6785> any help?
<Unit193> Default settings?
<Guest6785> yes
<Unit193> Well, you *could* remove .config to start if you mean user settings you've changed.  In what why do you want to restore?
<Guest6785> actually, i am more friendly with ubuntu, but i decided to switch to xubuntu, but i am facing language support..
<Guest6785> i am using two languages, English and Arabic, but i am facing difficulties in showing language icon on the panel and switching between the two, after several trails i decided to restore the settings so i can add them again
<Guest6785> on the panel it is showing "input method off"
<GridCube_> oh so you want to reset the panels
<Unit193> Not sure it'd work with languages as I've only ever used English, but normally to reset config you rename /home/username/.config to something list /home/username/.config_backup . I'd think there would be a way to set it up for yo9u though
<Unit193> GridCube_ here is multi, he'd be able to help more than I
<Guest6785> i will try now.. thanks
<GridCube_> I use my intereface in spanish only, i never switch :/
<Unit193> Heh, well you'd be better than I would, I only understand English
<GridCube_> :P
<qpnaosc> hello
<qpnaosc> I am having rather large confusing problems with my computer
<qpnaosc> I was wondering if anyone could help
<qpnaosc> this has happened 3 times
<qpnaosc> the first symptom is firefox crashing repeatedly, right when it starts
<qpnaosc> the last time it happened was after I put a memory card reader in the USB slot
<qpnaosc> now when I run xubuntu, the sound manager app reads "label empty"
<qpnaosc> xubuntu-dev
<qpnaosc> oops
<qpnaosc> #xubuntu-dev
<qpnaosc> sigh
<qpnaosc> is holstein the only one who answers questions here? :(
<knome> no, but we're all volunteers
<qpnaosc> ah
<qpnaosc> thank you for your work
<knome> np
<qpnaosc> can you help me? :)
<knome> have you installed something weird or so
<knome> don't know what could cause that though
<qpnaosc> I think it started after I tried to install Windows on a disk
<qpnaosc> it wouldn't recognize the disk, and didn't install anything
<qpnaosc> but I've been having problems since then
<qpnaosc> I reinstalled xubuntu
<qpnaosc> and it's still doing it
<qpnaosc> this is what the firefox crash report says: The application had a problem and crashed.
<qpnaosc> Unfortunately, the crash reporter is unable to submit a report for this crash.
<qpnaosc> Details: The application did not identify itself.
<knome> what if you run that from terminal?
<qpnaosc> it still crashes
<knome> does it give any other information?
<knome> what about apt-get check?
<Unit193> I'd say check the logs in /var/log/
<qpnaosc> Reading package lists... Done
<qpnaosc> Building dependency tree
<qpnaosc> Reading state information... Done
<qpnaosc> check the logs in /var/log/?
<knome> !pastebin | qpnaosc
<ubottu> qpnaosc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qpnaosc> ok
<qpnaosc> ubottu: sadly, my browser doesn't work currently...
<ubottu> qpnaosc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qpnaosc> chrome doesn't work either
<qpnaosc> hahah, thanks ubottu.
<qpnaosc> knome: sadly, my browser doesn't work currently.
<qpnaosc> Unit193: I have a long list of files, what am I looking for specifically? Or can I give you them all?
<qpnaosc> apologies for the multi-line chat, but this is the message I get when I try to run Synaptic Package Manager:
<qpnaosc> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.
<qpnaosc> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<knome> qpnaosc, have you logged in as root in GUI?
<qpnaosc> how do I do that?
<knome> don't
<qpnaosc> oh, ok.
<qpnaosc> no, I'm just logged in as my regular login
<knome> qpnaosc, try deleting ~/.Xauthority
<qpnaosc> what directory is that in?
<Unit193> Right, if you don't have a browser you still should have pastebinit
<knome> ~ == /home/yourusername
<qpnaosc> Unit193: how then?
<qpnaosc> knome: rm: cannot remove `/home/qpnaosc/.Xauthority': No such file or directory
<Unit193> cat what/ever/file.og |pastebinit
<knome> qpnaosc, what does 'ls -l /home' say?
<qpnaosc> Unit193: I am a beginner... do I put that into Terminal? I am confused.
<Unit193> qpnaosc: Follow knome for now though
<qpnaosc> ok
<qpnaosc> total 8
<qpnaosc> drwxr-xr-x 21 guest   guest   4096 2012-02-02 16:20 guest
<qpnaosc> drwxr-xr-x 29 qpnaosc qpnaosc 4096 2012-02-03 22:30 qpnaosc
<knome> that looks fine
<qpnaosc> hm
<qpnaosc> the other thing that happens, after a while, is that the login screen goes into infinite loop
<qpnaosc> so I login, it accepts my password seemingly, and then the login screen appears again
<qpnaosc> after I login and before the login screen appears, another message appears for one split second that reads "Stopping cold plugins"
<qpnaosc> the internet has no information as to what cold plugins might be
<artao> hai
<artao> i'm wondering: can xfce 'do' desktop gadgets/gizmos/etc ...??
<knome> qpnaosc, cold == dead? :)
<knome> artao, no
<artao> i've got a fresh brand new install here
<artao> k
<artao> thx
<qpnaosc> knome: maybe? :)
<pjotter> artao: You mean like Compiz stuff?
<knome> pjotter, he's out
<pjotter> Oh, yes.
<pjotter> :D
<knome> qpnaosc, i'm supposing that's what it means.
<pjotter> Anyway. I got Compiz running here. If that's what he meant.
<qpnaosc> oh, I thought you were joking...
<pjotter> No, I need glasses :)
<pjotter> I've been looking into the Thunar-Xfce-desktop bugs thing. I think I got it figured out now.
<qpnaosc> hmm, I ran update from the terminal, and now firefox is running again
<qpnaosc> the package manager is also working now
<TVasEyes> pjotter: well then, do tell please.
<pjotter> Can anyone explain this: On the desktop, I create a new folder and a file. I open the folder (Thunar starts). I move (=drag-drop+SHIFT) the file into the opened folder in Thunar. Then I do the reverse. I move (drag-drop-SHIFT) the file back to the Desktop. Nothing happens. I repeat it. Bingo! The file moves to the Desktop again. My question: Why does the last action never succeed on the first time? Is that a bug?
<TVasEyes> pjotter: <pjotter> I think I got it figured out now.  ??
<pjotter> That means: I now know how to reproduce one of the errors I encountered.
<pjotter> You can try it. It does that everytime.
<TVasEyes> I see, better than nothing I suppose...
<TVasEyes> pjotter: have you tried xclipboard?  is old (older than xcfe/Thunat/etc) and might just help.
<TVasEyes> Thunar*
<pjotter> TVasEyes: I haven't. Is that another file manager?
<TVasEyes> no, it provides copy/cut/paste on X servers/desktop environments.
<TVasEyes> man xclipboard
<pjotter> btw: Do you think this is a bug that ought te be files somewhere?
<pjotter> files= filed
<pjotter> According to the termna, it is already running.
<TVasEyes> I think you could _ask_ the Thunar developers whether they think their software should behave the way you expect it to.
<TVasEyes> pjotter: if you didn't start xclipboard, killall it and see whether it changes things, perhaps there's interference?
<pjotter> I'll try that. Thanks!
<pjotter> btw: Do you think this is the way the developers designed it to behave? I find that very unlikely. My bet is that they might be interested in this 'bug'/'problem'. I just don't know yet if this really qualifies as a bug or not. But that's what I'm here for. To find out.
<TVasEyes> personally, no, I would not expect a file manager to drag/drop from arbitrary locations to desktop.
<TVasEyes> but then, I'm a fossil :-)
<pjotter> Well, join the club :)
<Unit193> Generally that's how it works though. Report it if you think it is, they can always mark it invalid (Though, don't report things just for fun either :P )
<pjotter> "killall xclipboard" does not work. I am not familiar with killall. Should I giove another command to stop the xclipboard process?
<TVasEyes> does your user own the xclipboard process?  if yes you should be able to killall it.  you can use kill <pid>.  if it's owned by someone else you need to use sudo.
<pjotter> ah! ofcourse...
<TVasEyes> pjotter: it _should_ be owned by you though.
<pjotter> it says: no process found
<pjotter> Maybe I should kill it with the process ID?
<TVasEyes> if it's not running (ps faux | grep xclipb) start it ($ xclipboard &) and see whether your drag/drop succeeds.  I recommend a quick scan of the man page first.
<pjotter> What does the & do? ( I'm sorry, I am still a newby in a lot of linux stuff)
<TVasEyes> leaves the process running and return your prompt.
<TVasEyes> returns*
<TVasEyes> alternatively do Alt+F2 and type xclipboard there.
<pjotter> just F2 "xclipboard"?
<TVasEyes> Alt+F2 pops up the program launcher thingy.
<pjotter> Yes, I know that much :)
<pjotter> But what's the point in starting a process that is already running?
<TVasEyes> but does it?? <pjotter> it says: no process found
<pjotter> Yes, but when I type xclipboard in the terminal, it says: Error: another clipboard is already running
<pjotter> Or is that some other 'kind' of clipboard?
<TVasEyes> pjotter: what do you get from  ps faux | grep xclipboard  ?
<pjotter> It returns: test      3810  0.0  0.0  13500   868 pts/0    S+   00:55   0:00      \_ grep --color=auto xclipboard
<TVasEyes> so, it's _not_ running.
<pjotter> Alrighty
<pjotter> So, there is another clipboard running the show, then?
<TVasEyes> can't tell, grep for clipboard, what d oyou get?
<pjotter> "grep clipboard"?
<TVasEyes> as before. ps faux | grep clipb   you have to list the processes before you can grep from them.
<pjotter> It returns: test      3818  0.0  0.0  13500   864 pts/0    S+   00:58   0:00      \_ grep --color=auto clipb
<pjotter> Should I try to kill clipb?
<TVasEyes> ok, now we know there's no process running with clipboard in its name.
<pjotter> Or will that severely mess up the system? :D
#xubuntu 2012-02-04
<TVasEyes> what do you get when you type   xclipboard &   ?  exact error message if any (you should get a process id in brackets)
<pjotter> [1] 3820
<pjotter> test@xubuntubakkie:~$ Error: another clipboard is already running
<TVasEyes> now, what's the output from ps faux | grep 3820   ?
<pjotter> test      3824  0.0  0.0  13500   868 pts/0    S+   01:02   0:00      \_ grep --color=auto 3820
<pjotter> the number 3820 shows up in red.
<TVasEyes> ok, give me a few minutes.  I'll have a look (on 11.10) what kind of clipboard process is running, if any.   the number/text in red is the par that was matched by grep.
<TVasEyes> part*
<pjotter> I really should learn some of these basic unix/linux commands. But I never use them very often
<artao> hai
<pjotter> hai
<artao> ok. i've got a dual head display setup. i used grandr to set them up as an extended desktop
<artao> now how do i get it to remember that setting at login?
<pjotter> Don't look at me. I barely know what 'grep' does :S
<artao> heh
<artao> k
<TVasEyes> pjotter: well, I've the same 'problem' here, starting xclipboard results in error.  from what I can see running on the machine I think gvfsd-metadata is a likely candidate for this.  I don't know anything much  about gvfsd though and will have ot look into this later.
<pjotter> Ok, thanks for the effort!
<TVasEyes> no problem.  I should look into gvfsd anyway, it does f*cks up my mount.cifs command which works on slackware and other distro's. ;(
<pjotter> Meanwhile, I will just learn to avoid using the desktop with Thunar. This might also be a good time to just listen to the song "every OS sucks" by Three Dead Trolls In A Baggie :)
<TVasEyes> yeah, computers...  best to curl up with a real book and a hot toddy ;)
<pjotter> I had to look up "hot toddy" :)
<TVasEyes> most recipes use whisky but I think dark rum tastes nicer.. :-)
<pjotter> We call that "een nachtmutsje", which litterally means "a little nightcap". A hot alcoholic bevarage, mostly drank just before going to bed.
<TVasEyes> ok, you're Dutch?
<pjotter> yep
<TVasEyes> well then pjotter, here's to 'nightcaps'.  see you later.
<pjotter> :) Bye! And thanks for the help!
<jgm_> started using xubuntu 11.10 rock solid :)
<coolguylentz> does xubuntu 10.04 PPC version run the same install as the regular version
<mikodo> Will Xfce be using GTK3 anytime soon?
<Sysi> not in next release but next to that it probably will
<Sysi> gtk3 apps works of course though
<Unit193> The theme is compatible too
<mikodo> Sys
<mikodo> Syssi thanks!
<mikodo> Darn, I forget how to abbreviate the nicks. Sorry Sysi
<mikodo> mikodo, Ok, I got it
<hobgoblin> :)
<mikodo> hi, forestpiskie :)
<hobgoblin> hi
<hobgoblin> I get around :)
<mikodo> hobgoblin, yes you do
<mikodo> I took Xubuntu 11.10 for a live CD spin last week. Xfce 4.8 is looking real good. But I think, I'll hold out until 12.10, before doing a clean install of Xubuntu. I am hoping that Thunar will be expanded to draw the desktop by then, and maybe Xfce will be GTK3 also. (Ubuntu Lucid hold out)
<mikodo> Well, maybe the GTK3, will be a little too hopeful that soon, I guess
<hobgoblin> I moved to xubuntu in April(ish)
<mikodo> hob
<hobgoblin> try tab to complete :)
<mikodo> hobgoblin, I did again!, I saw, a lot of improvements in the desktop, from when I had 4.6 installed, like mounting devices and such
<mikodo> I am so used to hitting enter
<hobgoblin> I like it
<mikodo> I am really tempted to clean install it now, but I am pressed for free time the next while, and I have Gnome set the way I like it, so...
<hobgoblin> gnome2 I guess then ...
<mikodo> yes in Lucid
<mikodo> But I really like the future of Xfce, I hope they get more devs
<ParkerR> Is anyone here using a Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-850 or similar on their linux box?
<dafox> hi all. I've recently installed xubuntu on an old laptop, but I'm having some trouble making the fonts readable. I installed 'regular' ubuntu on another laptop last week, and there (as far as I remember) I only had to install the sharp-text-rendering ppa. However no matter what I seem to do now, the text remains unfocused and blurry. Any help would be greatly appreciated
<knome> dafox, applications -> settings -> settings manager -> appearance -> tab fonts -> "enable anti-aliasing" ?
<dafox> knome: yes, that is enabled. What I'd like to change is to enable the 'lcdlegacy' subpixel filter. There is no gui option for that (yet). Normally you simply add a file /etc/fonts/local.conf, but this seems to be ignored now. The sharp-text-rendering ppa package is supposed to fix that, but for some reason it doesn't work for me now.
<knome> right, i don't know how enabling that is possible. maybe pop in at #xfce
<dafox> knome: ok, but I don't think this is an issue specific to xfce. I use xfce on my other laptop with a gentoo install, and it works there. So I think this must be something in the (x)ubuntu font-config/freetype packages.
<dafox> (and the text renders fine on the gentoo install of xfce)
<knome> ah-ha. :) as far as i know, xubuntu doesn't touch that configuration, so it would be #ubuntu then :)
<dafox> knome: ok, although it seemed to work for ubuntu by simply installing said ppa, but not in xubuntu :/
<knome> yeah..
<knome> really hard to say, never had to do anything like that :)
<dafox> what I personally don't understand is why people insist on hiding and breaking these configurations. many people (myself included) prefer the lcdlegacy filtering to the newer filtering modes, and yet there is seems to be no easy way to configure it, and worse from time to time the configuration options/methods inexplicably break.
<knome> dafox, the basic idea of ubuntu is to make using it easy and not too overwhelming on configuration, and that can be said about xfce too - good defaults rather than too many options. this is plainly a ideal difference in ubuntu and other distributions.
<knome> dafox, it is not about hiding them, it's just that to not confuse the user with choices he doesn't need to make; i suppose most people usually don't need lcdlegacy
<amokpaule> Hello, i want to set it up that i can maximize windows by double click in the upper window boarder.
<Sysi> click really fast
<TVasEyes> amokpaule: menu Settings->Window Manager->Advanced
<dafox> knome: what is the correct way/place to file a bug against xubuntu?
<amokpaule> Does not work and i click really fast
<TVasEyes> amokpaule: menu Applications->Settings->Window Manager->Advanced -- near the bottom of the tab you'll find 'Double click action'.  select the one you want.
<amokpaule> ok thanks i fopund it.
<diego> OMG Just saw the new website in place! Looks freakin' awesome!
<diego> I'm gonna share this. Thanks.
<rantic> Hi everybody, I installed Xubuntu last night and accidentally skipped past the option to the install third party plugins. I managed to get bumblebee working etc but I still can't play mp3's? :(
<mongy> xubuntu-restricted-extras
<mongy> the mp3 specific package is gstreamer something.  bad or ugly, not sure
<diego> Can't you add the restricted repo's and than run a apt-get update on CLI?
<csenger41> hello
<csenger41> anyone active here?
<holstein> csenger41: sure.. this is the official support channel.. you can just ask your support questions, or vist #xubuntu-offtopic for chatting :)
<csenger41> holstein: i have a kinda offtopic question but have no better idea than coming here
<holstein> sure... or check out *-offtopic
<csenger41> as I've always got good suggestions from people here
<csenger41> holstein: could you come over there then pls,
<csenger41> ?
<popsch> does anyone know a good scriptable text-based mail client? it seems that neither alpine or mutt are scriptable. gnus doesn't have good mail indexing (=> no good search).
<TVasEyes> popsch: one of the MUAs supplied with slackware is mailx, basic but might meet your needs.  no idea whether *buntu has this s/ware but I'm sure it'll compile/install if you need to.
<popsch> TVasEyes, nope, I am looking for a regular mail client (like mutt) but I would like to hack it with my own scripts. gnus would be perfect, but I ditched it many years ago, because of its poor support for search indexing
<TVasEyes> well mailx isn't 'irregular' :) but ok.
<TVasEyes> popsch: the mbox file format is established and known (and plain text), import/export via script wouldn't be hard to do.
<popsch> I really wished someone had added mail indexing to gnus in the last 10 years
<mongy> I know there is an indicator panel applet, and apps running that use it, use it but is there a way to load an indicator into it like indicator-datetime?
<popsch> well, I want to write plugin to for example pass the mail content to shell scripts, while I am reading mails. so I want to use a full fledged email client but want to write my scripts for it. mailx is a little too rudimentary
<TVasEyes> no problem popsch, I saw "scriptable text-based" and recommended based on that.
<TVasEyes> mongy: out of interest, why is the clock applet in the panel not suitable?
<mongy> TVasEyes, it's more of a curiosity
<TVasEyes> :)  project? nice.
<mongy> ha, no
<mongy> no time for projects
<mongy> spent half the day trying to get openvpn working properly on my vps.
<TVasEyes> and where does the indicator panel applet come in?  you want to display data in custom format?
<TVasEyes> hmm, nevermind. ;)
<mongy> TVasEyes, no, just want to have the ubuntu date/time indicator but in xfce panel.
<TVasEyes> and there's noting on the xfce site?
<mongy> I figure it's a matter of getting it into the indicator area where network manager is etc
<mongy> there must be a list somewhere that it uses to load up incdicators.. i'll just have to find it
<TVasEyes> xfce has been round for so long, chances are someone will have invented that particular wheel long ago. ;)
<TVasEyes> you might need to look at other distros, so many use xfce.
<TVasEyes> popsch: how about http://sylpheed.sraoss.jp/en/ ?  I don't think it's scriptable per se but you can write plugins.
<popsch> TVasEyes, thanks for the pointer. I'm currently looking into mutt and see whether macros suffice for what I want to do
<TVasEyes> cool.
<mongy> TVasEyes, there is the xfce4-datetime-plugin which displays a calendar of sorts, but nothing actually you can do to it.  that's the reasoning behind using indicator-datetime
<TVasEyes> are you handy with one or more languages?  maybe you can monkey the source?  (sounds like a project already :-) ).
<TVasEyes> mongy:   ^^
<mongy> that would a negatory good buddy
<pjotter> !menu
<pjotter> !startmenu
<pjotter> How can I edit the startmenu?
<mongy> alacarte
<mongy> just use --no-install-recommends to miss all the junk not needed
<pjotter> Alacarte installs half the gnome desktop. Is there a real Xfce alternative?
<pjotter> ok
<pjotter> :_
<Unit193> ...We've told you this very clearly before
<pjotter> I forgot, Unit193
<pjotter> Is that a crime?
<TVasEyes> pjotter: if you're willing to get your 'hands dirty', manual edits are quite easy to do.
<TVasEyes> hmm, let me know what you find out mongy, might be interesting..
<mongy> pjotter,  doesnt --no-install-recommends miss out all that?
<pjotter> mongy: Yes, you are right. I'll try the command with that parameter
<mongy> pjotter, anything specific you want to edit?
<pjotter> Well, I am going to install photoshop under wine. It creates a start in the wine folder. I would like to move that starter to the main menu graphics section.
<TVasEyes> then all you need to do is edit the 'Categories' in <starter>.desktop.
<mongy> ^beat me to it
<TVasEyes> ;)
<pjotter> Ok. Where are those starters located?
<TVasEyes> you can use either locate or find commands.  find is more reliable so:  find /usr/share -xdev -iname \*.desktop -print  will show all .desktop files
<TVasEyes> installed by the distro,  replacinf /usr/share with ~ (ie your home directory) will list files created by you ( or process owned by you)
<TVasEyes> replacing*
<TVasEyes> what is the <starter> called, pjotter ?
<pjotter> I don't know yet, TVasEyes. I have yet to install wine and photoshop
<TVasEyes> ok, say it's mywine.  then  find ~ -iname mywine.desktop -print  will list the location of said file.
<TVasEyes> (is likely under ~/.local/share/applications/ )
<pjotter> Ok, thanks. I'll note this down so I can use it laterin.
<TVasEyes> fwiw, it's easier to enable logging in your IRC client..
<TVasEyes> the nyou have a nice transcript of every session.
<TVasEyes> s/the nyou/then you/
<pjotter> brb
<sheperson> I have two open ports on my Xubuntu machine, 80 and 3306. Is there any way to deny requests which come from other computers to these ports, while enabling requests from my machine (127.0.0.1:3306 for example)?
<Unit193> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<TVasEyes> sheperson: my xubuntu has iptables installed, there are many very good tutorials out there showing how to build a firewall
<Unit193> Heh
<TVasEyes> ;)
<sheperson> you mean I should use iptables?
<TVasEyes> it's already installed, why not?
<sheperson> thanks
<TVasEyes> welcome
<mongy> the fact they are open like that suggests you should use iptables anyway
<metap0d> I recently installed Xubuntu and was wondering if it possible to change the look of the loading screen as the computer boots up? The one with the dark blue background and white progress bar?
<metap0d> I've tried googling how to change it but I don't actually know what it is called
<Unit193> "Plymouth" and change it with   sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u
<metap0d> Unit193: Thank you ... uhm what exactly did that command just do?
<Unit193> Should present you with a screen where you can select from ones already installed, then update the boot process
<metap0d> Unit193: I got -- There is only one alternative in link group default.plymouth: /lib/plymouth/themes/xubuntu-logo/xubuntu-logo.plymouth
<metap0d> Nothing to configure.
<metap0d> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-15-generic
<metap0d> kevin@u31sd:~$
<Unit193> So you'd have to find one from a trusted source as you only have one
<metap0d> so it didn't launch anything because there was only one option to pick
<TVasEyes> metap0d: correct.   plymouth/themes/   you'll have to find other theme(s) and install them
<TVasEyes> this does look interesting Unit193, may do that myself even though I've little need ( up 30 days )
<Unit193> Heh, know exactly what you mean. Madnick does the ones for Xubuntu, he's good. There is a breakout lightdm theme actually, not sure what he deemed it as though
<TVasEyes> do you reboot frequently? or do you prefer uptime?
<TVasEyes> is there a good link/site you recommend ?   (sorry, too lazy to google)
<Unit193> I only reboot when X fails me (no way to recover)
<TVasEyes> ok, I like.
<TVasEyes> have to say that, so far, I haven't had problems with stability (with Thunderbird & xchat, vbox and a few terminals open 24/7)
<Unit193> Well, there isn't one I'd recommend. I know gnome-look *has* them, but have no idea the quality (and I'm not sure at all about plymouth-themes.org). As far as stability, it's not bad, just have an embeded card that's not fully supported
<TVasEyes> what type of development you do?
<TVasEyes> the embedded card is for development, no?
<Unit193> I don't officially know a language, so I end up messing a round with some http://pastebin.com/fjXu1Xu7
<Unit193> s/embedded/integrated/
<TVasEyes> 177. nice.  so you script rather than C or other compiled language development?
 * TVasEyes waits for k*ome to say "that belongs in off-topic" ;)
<Unit193> (Cut out the crappy ones) Well, I mess with whatever the language currently is :P  I've been messing with php and ruby just yesterday (Done some compiled) And that's me that has been thinking of redirecting, actually
<TVasEyes> ouch.
<TVasEyes> well, I'll join, just in case. :)
<iogian> hi..pls. j've installed xubuntu 11.04 on pc with AMD 64 e ati radeon - j had so many problem for updating and so j update directly XFCE to 4.8: now at login j can't get in desktop but continously came bach at login screen. At last..j can't get in bios a j can't run a live cd to manage something. Someone can help me?
<holstein> iogian: i would have went for 11.10... no reason to run 11.04 over 11.10
<holstein> how did you install?
<iogian> holstein: j was not been able to install 11.10 ...
<holstein> iogian: i could propose that a change has happened.. and that change happened to 11.04 when you upgraded
<holstein> i would look for an older kernel and try booting that
<holstein> i think it would be a much better use of time to troubleshoot installint 11.10 though
<iogian>  holstein: how can j do now without a live cd running?
<iogian>  holstein: how can j make cd rom run at boot ?
<iogian>  holstein: assuming that j can't run bios?
<holstein> iogian: when you are loading grub, which, if that is hidden for you, hitting shift should show it, you can choose an older kernel, boot that, and test
<holstein> iogian: im unclear how you installed anything without being able to boot some soft of installation media.. however you installed 11.04 is how i would go about testing 11.10
<iogian> when j installed 11.04 cd can run
<holstein> iogian: ok. then just see if you have an earlier kernel there to boot, and also consider a serious backup plan for *when* you need to reinstall an OS on that hardware
<iogian>  holstein: ok..j'll connect again righ now on this channel from my notebook so j can reboot and tray to do something you suggest me..
<iogian>  holstein: try..sorry j'm from italy
<holstein> iogian: no worries :)
<iogian> holstein: pls can you repeat what j have to do at boot ?+
<holstein> iogian: try an older kernel
<iogian> holstein: now j'm in a blu screen of grub with os to choose
<holstein> iogian: OK.. try booting an older kernel then
<holstein> im proposing that you got a kernel update when you upgraded XFCE, and thats what has led to this incompatibility
<holstein> if you are looking at a grub screen, arrow down to an earlier kernel and boot it
<iogian> holstein: j'have not this possibility of chosing
<holstein> iogian: OK.. then you can try the recovery mode
<holstein> you can search for some logs there in the CLI
<iogian> holstein: at login after password correcly digitated it resend me at login...damnation...neither in recovery mode
<holstein> iogian: not following.. sorry
<holstein> iogian: you might want to try #ubuntu-it
<iogian> ok thank you a lot
<holstein> if you are getting re-directed, that makes me thin you have the password incorrect
<holstein> you can reset the password in recovery mode
<iogian> holstein: the password is ok..and then thee's no way to get in recovery mode too
<holstein> iogian: you choose the recovery kernel
<holstein> thats at GRUB as well
<iogian> it's very complicated
<iogian> at grub i've ot this choose
<holstein> iogian: ok.. there *should* be more options
<holstein> sounds like you have a different version of grub than ubuntu/xubuntu comes with
<iogian> j digit the password..than the screen go black..than it resend me at login again..
<holstein> OK
<holstein> that sounds like x crashing
<holstein> could be anything
<holstein> you can fsck the disk and all kinds of things assuming you can boot live
<iogian> j'd to find the way to recovery cd rom efficienty
<mongy> got my vpn configured but, I cant access my web server unless I open port 80 in iptables, which defeats the purpose.
<holstein> :/
<iogian> thank you holstein...kind of you helpimg me..bye
<holstein> iogian: anytime :)
<Boss_Man> hello
<pjotter> Hi. I'd like to add something to the "how to edit the startmenu discussion" for anyone who's interested. I tried installing alacarte without the recommended extra gnome stuff, as was suggested. But then alacarte does not function properly and it is impossible to edit the properties of any startmenu-items. When I start alacarte from the terminal, I can see a lot of errors.
<pjotter> However, when I do a full alacarte installation (with gnome stuff), the function works.
#xubuntu 2012-02-05
<holstein> not worth it for most though
<holstein> editing the files would be the way to go for XFCE
<holstein> or when lxmenueditor makes its way in
<pjotter> I think so too. I cannot find any other Xfce menu editor.
<pjotter> I tried that also. It too has ome limitations. Not all menuitems showed up in that editor. But it seems to be working better than alacarte.
<holstein> XFCE might have bug tracking.. you can put a wishlist bug in for xubuntu
<holstein> interesting... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfdesktop/+bug/58402
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 58402 in xfdesktop (Ubuntu) "Unable to edit system menu via Xubuntu menu editor" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Unit193> I{ve tested it to be working before, don't really know why it wouldn't be now
<holstein> Unit193: which?
<Unit193> Alacarte
<holstein> yeah... that i have not tried myself
<pjotter> I just tried on a clean install of Xubuntu 11.10. And confirmed the same result on a clean install in VM.
<pjotter> This is the one: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=684927
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 684927 in alacarte "alacarte needs to require gnome-panel" [Unspecified,Closed: errata]
<holstein> well, i think there is a bigger bug or XFCE/xubuntu needing a native tool
<holstein> that can be a wish list bug
<pjotter> Alacarte requires "gnome-desktop-item-edit" which is part of gnome-panel. Without it, you cannot edit any items, which makes it pretty useless.
<holstein> sure, but is it really a bug that a tool designed to edit a different menu doesnt quite work 100% with this menu?
<pjotter> No it is not a bug. But alacarte is recommended on the Xubuntu webpage. It really shouldn't, because it does not work properly without the gnome-panel installed.
<holstein> pjotter: sure, i can get with that!
<pjotter> http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1110-oneiric/ (question six)
<pjotter> But I didn  like the idea of using a tool that was not designed for Xfce anyway. So, I'll leurn how to edit the menu's by hand. No problem.
<Cube``_> guys, i'm having a huge problem with my usb stick that i cannot fix. it doesnt work, when i try to format it with gparted it says "unrecognized disk label".
<GridCube> yep that happens
<GridCube> Cube``_, install testdisk
<GridCube> and try to fix it
<Cube``_> GridCube: did. it did not manage to fix it though
<Cube``_> i couldnt make it create a partition
<GridCube> using testdisk?
<Cube``_> yes
<GridCube> or gparted?
<Cube``_> testdisk
<GridCube> mmmm thats bad
<Cube``_> indeed
<Cube``_> what exactly do i need to select using testdisk thouh?
<Cube``_> maybe im just doing it wrong
<xubuntu5> testdisk?
<Cube``_> xubuntu5: yeah
<GridCube> Cube``_, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<GridCube> :) that should tell you
<GridCube> i fixed one just like that yesterday
<Cube``_> GridCube: ok, thanks!
<xubuntu5> might want to take a look at this one too: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<xubuntu5> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step ***
<xubuntu5> dammit why isn't it copying correctly
<GridCube> using testdisk to recover the partition, i previously saved all the data that could be saved using photorec Cube``_ :)
<xubuntu5> ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=387922
<GridCube> just in case you should do it Cube``_
<Cube``_> xubuntu5: thanks!
<Cube``_> GridCube: yeah luckyil i dont have any data that i will miss
<GridCube> oh :) thats good then
<GridCube> also try another usb ports
<Cube``_> yeah did :P
<xubuntu5> welcome
<Cube``_> aiojsd oaisjd aoisdj oisdj aoisd joid
<Cube``_> guys
<Cube``_> look
<Cube``_> i come to the 'analyze' point
<Cube``_> see i dont want to recover any data, i just want to get the goddamn thing to work
<Cube``_> so i wait through the scan
<xubuntu5> what do you want to work?
<Cube``_> finds nothing of course, because i just zero-byted it with dd
<Cube``_> the usb stick
<Cube``_> i put in 'Add partition'
<Cube``_> select FAT32
<xubuntu5> have you used gparted?
<Cube``_> but it doesnt appear there!
<Cube``_> yes
<Cube``_> fails everytime i try to create a partition
<Cube``_> with
<xubuntu5> did you buy this drive online?
<Cube``_> yes
<Cube``_> it works perfectly with windows
<Cube``_> thats the problem
<xubuntu5> i bought one online from ebay thinking it was going to be 16gb
<Cube``_> it works with windwos!
<xubuntu5> and it was only 4 some china scam
<xubuntu5> haha
<Cube``_> :DDD damn
<Cube``_> i heard of that
<xubuntu5> showed up as 16gb in windows
<GridCube> Cube``_, i was about to tell you that
<xubuntu5> but would only hold 4
<Cube``_> mkay
<Cube``_> well
<Cube``_> i only put small pdfs on there ^^
<Cube``_> <5mb^^
<xubuntu5> hmm
<GridCube> if it works in windows
<xubuntu5> they are so cheap now could get a new one
<Cube``_> and its a 8gb bough in good old germany
<Cube``_> well
<GridCube> then format it from there
<Cube``_> its 10bux :/
<Cube``_> its in the shape of a key
<Cube``_> you understand
<Cube``_> thats the point
<xubuntu5> oooh
<GridCube> gave it ntfs
<Cube``_> i wear it on my keychain
<xubuntu5> oooh i see
<Cube``_> GridCube: ntfs didnt work either :'(
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> did you used the windows formatting tools or real ones?
<xubuntu5> what brand is it?
<xubuntu5> try parted magic instead of gparted
<arabuli> Hello, I'm trying to install Xubuntu but installation is stuck at log-output -t ubiquity laptop-detect. What should I do?
<GridCube> arabuli, if i where you i would use the alternate disk and avoid ubiquity alltogheter
<arabuli> GridCube: Can you tell me what is difference between desktop and alternate?
<GridCube> arabuli, alternate uses a text based installer, no gui, so its faster, nicier and faster
<GridCube> desktop gives you a live desktop to test stuff and it takes more time to load and its more prone to errors,
<arabuli> GridCube: thanks ill download it now. One more question I partitioned my hard drive with desktop installer. Will partition table be available when I do alternate install?
<GridCube> the alternate installer instead just lets you edit you partitions, gives you your user and password setting and then starts copying stuff
<GridCube> yes arabuli it will remain
<GridCube> just chose advanced and mount your / on th partition you wanted and your /home on the other you wanted, else delete partition or move them arround like on any partition manager
<GridCube> but its text based of course
<arabuli> gridcube: Thanks  for fast and informational reply. I'll try it now.
<kenshin> i have a problem with my new xubuntu
<GridCube> !details kenshin
<Cube``_> ok guys
<Cube``_> GridCube: xubuntu5
<GridCube> !details | kenshin
<ubottu> kenshin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<GridCube> :) Cube``_
<Cube``_> so i followed a guys advice and ran this:  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1024
<kenshin> no matter what i try i cant install packages from the software updater
<Cube``_> now its not even recognized as a disk by testdisk O.o
<kenshin> it says check internet connection when i'm quite clearly on the internet
<holstein> kenshin: open a terminal ... run sudo apt-get update ...report errors
<kenshin> kk
<kenshin> ok i ran the code and it spit a lot of stuff at me. none of my stuff works though, i don't have any codecs or drivers and i can't get anything off the software updater
<holstein> kenshin: you just need to let us know whats going on... any errors from sudo apt-get update?
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<GridCube> kenshin, whats your natural language? maybe you can explain yourself on a channel where they speak the same language that you do
<kenshin> english
<kenshin> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<kenshin> for every update it showed was followed by a message like thisd
<holstein> kenshin: sure, thats helpful :)
<holstein> check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/1877/what-is-the-easiest-way-to-resolve-apt-get-badsig-gpg-errors/64544#64544
<kenshin> ok thanks
<Franky> Does anyone know how to make keyboard shortcuts for programs?
<Unit193> Menu : Settings : Settings Manager : Keyboard : Keyboard Shortcuts
<Franky> Unit193: Thanks
<Unit193> No problem
<cc_INC> I have a small issue, when I start my Xubuntu session I seem to be missing the Xubuntu taskbar/panel on top of desktop. Rebooting does not resolve the issue but shutting down my lappy and turning it on again does. Am I the only one with this issue? Does anyone know what I can do to resolve?
<xubuntu486> salve a tutti
<xubuntu486> hello
<xubuntu486> i have a problem
<xubuntu486> during my installation of xubuntu it seems doesn't go forward
<xubuntu486> it's written: log-ouput -t ubiquity laptopd-detect
<xubuntu486> can anyone help me please?
<pjotter> Hello everybody. I am still testing Xubuntu, to see if I will make the transition from Ubuntu to Xubuntu. Today, I wanted to see if I can get my USB microphones working. I already noticed that the sound-settings manager in Xubuntu differs quite a bit from that of Ubuntu. All I see is a big Alsa mixer panel with a lot of slides. Can anybody give me a hint on how to enable USB microphones in Xubuntu? Are there any wikis/websites I can read?
<knome> pjotter, try installing pavucontrol
<pjotter> Great! This one I know and can work with!
<pjotter> Hmmm... Somehow all the playback is, like 20 times too fast and muted. Very strange. Even youtube is playing in fast forward mode.
<artao> hai
<artao> i need some help gettin my dual-head display to STAY as extended desktop instead of cloned desktop ... every time i boot, I have to run grandr to make it that way ... how to I make it save that config?
<artao> sure, it only takes a few seconds, but it's really really annoying ;)
<mongy> put the command in ~/.xprofile
<artao> ~/.xprofile ?? does that mean (root) .xprofile? .. ... also, how do i get the command line? i see no option for that in grandr?
<artao> or does '~' mean my $HOME ??
<artao> i don't know what that tilde means in that position ... sry
<artao> i've also tried arandr and lxrander .. neither would let me set the desktop to expanded instead of cloned ...
<artao> *lxrandr
<mongy> ah grandr.  so grandr lets you set the mode but the command line versions don't?
<artao> what command line versions? you mean randr itself? that is WAAYYY beyond my current Linux skill level .. arandr and lxrandr are both graphical as well
<artao> grandr actually has drag-n-drop monitor layout
<artao> but it appears to have no option to SAVE that layout as default
<mongy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/91221/how-to-tell-xubuntu-not-to-clone-but-to-expand-the-laptop-display-to-the-externa try that
<mongy> I've no experience with multi monitor stuff.  Just a matter of finding what options to use with xrandr and setting them in .xprofile
<mongy> in your home.
<artao> k
<pjotter> I installed avucontrol. Now, my MXL mic is working. But the mic from my usb webcam is not. When I record (with Audacity) a sound with it and then play it back, it sounds like it is double the speed. Maybe someone here recognises this problem and knows a sollution?
<artao> thanks for the linky
<artao> another thing: Is there a tool I can use to adjust monitor gamma? my secondary monitor is WAY too dark, but the brightness is all the way up ...
<artao> also possibly color correction? i.e. calibrate my monitors to each other?
<pjotter> artao: I installed my prop driver. It comes with an interface that does that kind of thing. I don't know if there is a Linux driver that does that.
<artao> i suspect Linux does not have those tools
<artao> ati x600 pcie card. i have no idea either.
<mongy> http://askubuntu.com/a/62270/26198 any use ?
<pjotter> I have an ati also
<artao> i'll be upgrading that card asap to a geforce gtx series, for the CUDA support
<mongy> I use fglrx, so I have ccc installed
<artao> eh? you have Catalyst? how???
<artao> that would be WAY nice!!!
<pjotter> I have
<mongy> from the repo
<pjotter> No
<pjotter> That one didn't work
<mongy> could install the latest version but cant be bothered.  it works
<artao> where do i find what I'm currently using and change it?
<pjotter> I have installed it by hand. Downloaded the driver from AMD website.
<mongy> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29
<mongy> pretty simple guide.
<artao> i'm not particularly familiar with linux driver configuration
<pjotter> Me neither. It wasn  too hard.
<artao> criminey!! all these linkys ... maybe i should open IRC on my desktop ... this poor old P2 400Mhz with 96M RAM can't handle more that one or two browser tabs at a time ;) ;P
<artao> justasec ...
<mongy> there is a tool called redshift for adjusting brightness etc.  gtk-redshift
<XartaoX> hi there
<XartaoX> it's artao on my desktop
<XartaoX> would you mind reposting those links so i can use them more easily plz?
<XartaoX> brb
<mongy> http://askubuntu.com/a/62270/26198   |  http://askubuntu.com/questions/91221/how-to-tell-xubuntu-not-to-clone-but-to-expand-the-laptop-display-to-the-externa    |   http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29
<XartaoX> thx
<XartaoX> oh dear
<XartaoX> is there a way I can preserve my CURRENT system setup before I try the whole "install Catalyst" thing??   ... i don't wanna accidentally lose my fresh install ;)
<mongy> its simple to restore the open driver
<mongy> for full backups I use clonezilla
<kim_plausible> hi all, i was trying to install the xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, but the package will never download! i have now tried with both synaptic, ubuntu software and the terminal to no avail...
<kim_plausible> i'm using ubuntu 11.10, i follow this seemingly simple tut: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xfce
<knome> what's the error message if it doesn't download?
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kim_plausible> there is no error message, it just won't download
<Marzata> o?
<kim_plausible> well ok finally it has responded by saying error connection failed
<Marzata> slow internet?
<kim_plausible> not really
<kim_plausible> i'l try another package for test
<kim_plausible> tried audacity but its not downloading either, internet is still ok here, so maybe there's something going on with the ubuntu servers?
<xubuntu5> how can i get xubuntu to auto-detect my hdmi monitor when i connect it?
<xubuntu5> audacity worked for me
<xubuntu5> just installed it no problems
<kim_plausible> hmm i'll try again
<xubuntu5> sudo apt-get install aduacity
<xubuntu5> no problems on my end
<kim_plausible> bah its saying waiting for apt-get to exit
<xubuntu632> ciao a tutti
<xubuntu5> do you have synaptic open?
<xubuntu5> or another apt-get running
<xubuntu5> can only have one at a time
<kim_plausible> shouldn't be
<xubuntu5> restart and try installing it
<kim_plausible> k thanks
<XartaoX> hai
<XartaoX> same as artao .. now logged into IRC on two machines ;) ;)
<sobczyk> hi, is it possible to disable screensavers for all users (or remove GL ones, as they hang the system)
<mongy> Settings > System Manager - Screensaver
<mongy> cool, the Places plugin has mount/unmount options.
<kim_plausible> hurray it is downloading now!
<kim_plausible> i got logged into xubuntu now but i can't access my home folder! it says: Error stating file '/home/naboo/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected.
<kim_plausible> i have an encrypted home folder, could it be that xubuntu doesn't know this? i mean ubuntu handles it automatically
<mongy> off to work :'(
<kim_plausible> i just luuuuve xubuntu plz help me :D
<sobczyk> by all users I rather meant I won't need to log in on their profile
<kim_plausible> if its about encryption, how can i tell the xfce window manager to do it?
<kim_plausible> this is the weirdest thing... i can open all the subfolders but not the homefolder itself wth?
<GridCube> it has a wrong owner
<kim_plausible> but not the subfolders?
<GridCube> aham
<GridCube> that can happen
<GridCube> ownership its not recursive
<GridCube> otherwise websites wont ever work XD
<kim_plausible> well it looks like i have ownership of both the folder and the subfolders...
<GridCube> oh... mmm what groups do it belong to?
<kim_plausible> only me
<kim_plausible> wait
<kim_plausible> i noticed something
<kim_plausible> all folders says i'm in the group, but only the subfolders says i can read them
<GridCube> kim_plausible, this is my setting for my home www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-050212-131701.php
<kim_plausible> solo lectura is read i presume
<GridCube> read only
<kim_plausible> hmmm that might be it
<kim_plausible> oh no i got the same message again: Error stating file '/home/naboo/.gvfs'. Transport endpoint is not connected.
<kim_plausible> i can't change the rights
<kim_plausible> ok i could change the access on the top folder only to read, but if i also choose the subfolders it gave the error message
<GridCube> not even with root?
<GridCube> i mean using gksu thunar?
<kim_plausible> well look at that i immediatly entered home folder
<kim_plausible> ok now for the rights....
<xubuntu5> how can i get xubuntu / xrandr to auto detect my hdmi monitor when i connect it it seems it only detects it if i have it connected when i restart my computer :(
<GridCube> i like to use mc for this kind of things, it makes this ownership and groups control so easy
<xubuntu5> mc = midnight commander?
<GridCube> yep
<GridCube> xubuntu5, use arandrd
<GridCube> xubuntu5, use arandr
<xubuntu5> arandr hmmm haven't looked into that at all
<kim_plausible> i still can't access the home folder without gksudo thunar, do i  have to log out and in?
<xubuntu5> haha your sn is great instead of kim possible
<kim_plausible> :D
<GridCube> kim_plausible, no it should belong to you already
<GridCube> can i have a screenshot like the one i send you?
<xubuntu5> just installed arandr via ssh
<xubuntu5> hope it works!
<kim_plausible> sight i still get that error
<kim_plausible> so why does it hate my user?
<kim_plausible> oh yeah sure grid
<xubuntu5> is your user offensive xD?
<kim_plausible> i think so
<xubuntu5> lol
<xubuntu5> so once i connect my hdmi and turn it on
<xubuntu5> i just run arandr?
<GridCube> kim_plausible, did you googled your error?
<GridCube> http://askubuntu.com/questions/94211/failed-to-open-home-directory
<kim_plausible> duh, brb lol
<GridCube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/754618
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 754618 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Failed to open encrypted home directory" [Medium,Confirmed]
<GridCube> xubuntu5, arandr its like a gui for xrandr
<GridCube> but it allows you to save settings
<GridCube> kim_plausible, in that launchpad error you have a lot of things to try
<kim_plausible> i think i found my solution for now: sudo umount /home/user/.gvfs
<kim_plausible> brb
<xubuntu5> GridCube
<xubuntu5> it might have worked!
<GridCube> :D awesum
<xubuntu5> you are a genius!
<xubuntu5> i have been trying to figure this out for so long
<xubuntu5> thanks man!
 * GridCube gives a cookie to himself
<xubuntu5> 3
<xubuntu5> 3!
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu5> welcome back ms. plausible
<kim_plausible> oh i thought i had to log out and in but that wasn't even necessary!
<GridCube> nope
<kim_plausible> home folder got up the moment i tried it now !
<GridCube> it shouldnt
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> good to hear that then, id recommend you add a message to the ask ubuntu saying it worked for you
<kim_plausible> i will, and thanks for being so helpfull!
<GridCube> :D you are welcome :)
<xubuntu5> and i can bind keys to my script with arandr i like this!
<GridCube> :D
<xubuntu5> thanks again gridcube
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu335> Hello, someone speak spanish?
<Unit193> !es | xubuntu335
<ubottu> xubuntu335: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu335> Thanks!
<Unit193> Sure
<vooze> Okay finally got X back.. after rebuilding alot of AUR packages.. but now some of my gnome-icons are "blank" like nm-aplet, and all in the right corner. They work but they are "not there" any ideas which package i could have removed by mistake?
<knome> AUR? are you aware that this is the xubuntu support channel?
<vooze> knome: oh lol, that was for arch channel :D sorry
<knome> np
<pjotter> Hello everybody. I was wondering if there are any recent alpha ISO's from Xubuntu 12.04 I can download and test?
<knome> a2 was released some time ago
<pjotter> Great! I just found it.
<pjotter> I will have a peak, how this one runs on my computer.
<pjotter> Generally speaking, are there many alpha's that are released before the real thing gates released?
<knome> pjotter, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<pjotter> thanks knome!
<earspliT> hey dudes
<knome> hey
<azimut> hi i have a question:
<metasansana> we all do sometimes
<azimut> have migrated my laptop to xfce am quite happy
<azimut> want to migrate my desktop now, has 2 monitors
<azimut> how is support for multiscreen in xfce
<azimut> was on kde before
<metasansana> nvidia?
<azimut> amd
<azimut> 1 card 2 heads
<metasansana> connected to the same graphic chipset
<azimut> yes
<azimut> i have a working xorg.conf
<metasansana> you shouldn't have any problems diff to a kde afaik
<metasansana> i ran into problems using 2 diff cards though
<azimut> ok thanks so i will wipe my kde system
<metasansana> np
<azimut> and another question, maybe harder: evince segfaults sporadically. can anyone help me to debug this?
<azimut> happens on all pdfs as far as i can tell, but not every time. maybe 25%
<metasansana> beyond my scope
<metasansana> but that sounds like bad programming to me
<azimut> not reproducable
<metasansana> update it
<azimut> everything is up to date
<metasansana> try #ubuntu-bugs
<azimut> you mean i should ask there?
<metasansana> yes
<scott_76> Hi can anyone help with wireless problem ?
<azimut> ok thanks
<metasansana> np
<GridCube> !details | scott_76
<ubottu> scott_76: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<scott_76> Sorry im a newbie so bear with me thx. Used ndiswrapper to install driver all works fine until I shut down and restart my wireless wont stsrtup again until I reinstall the driver then works fine until reboot again.  Using 11.10 driver is neti2220
<scott_76> BTW used extactly same in mint with no problem
<scott_76> Do you need anything else?
<holstein> scott_76: what does "exactly the same in mint" mean?
<holstein> same hardware? same driver?
<holstein> what version of mint? the 11.10 version? is this a kernel issue? have you tried live CD's? *can* you try live CD's with ndisgtk?
<scott_76> had get wirless working with ndis on mint 11 12 and crunchbang worked everytime with no problems but xubuntu want load on boot
<holstein> scott_76: so, you mean "with the same driver, all is well"
<holstein> what hardware is it?
<holstein> maybe you can black list something.. i would be interested in upgrading to see if a kernel rev is available and does anything
<holstein> i would also be interested in using a LIVE cd for main ubuntu to get XFCE and xubuntu out of the equation
<holstein> its going to be challenging to trouble shoot that from a live CD though...
<scott_76> yep did the same every time NPROCOMM IPN 2220 on a toshiba laptop
<scott_76> INPROCOMM IPN 2220
<holstein> scott_76: might be something about the module not loading... check out Edit /etc/modules file to add an entry for ndiswrapper at the end of the file
<holstein> from http://phildawson.tumblr.com/post/22267163/how-to-enable-linksys-airconn-inprocomm-ipn-2220
<morgoth_> hi. i have a laptop with an intel 965 integrated graphics card (x3100 something). i installed xubuntu 11.04, it works fine, except that i cant use the svideo-out. xrandr only shows LVDS-1 and VGA1.
<holstein> morgoth_: i havent had svideo working in linux at all yet.. never tried actually.. did you just plug it in, and try configuring LVDS?
<morgoth_> lvds is my main monitor
<holstein> morgoth_: OK.. have you tried the "other" one ?
<holstein> just to see if its mirrored? and working?
<morgoth_> nope its not
<holstein> i find http://superuser.com/questions/24909/ubuntu-output-screen-to-tv-set-using-s-video
<holstein> xrandr --output S-video --right-of LVDS < those kind of commands
<morgoth_> yes but i am missing the s-video device
<morgoth_> i googled myself a few hours before i go ask people ;)
<holstein> morgoth_: OK.. you can search around for other drivers/modules.. not that i would know where to start... you could try different kernels, from live CD's for example, even 8.04, 10.04
<morgoth_> xbmc@xbmc:~$ xrandr --output S-video --set load_detection 1
<morgoth_> warning: output S-video not found; ignoring
<morgoth_> well when i started using ubuntu with 8.04 i never had to worry avout kernel modules and such. now im stuck - where are the modules that are loaded on booting defined?
<holstein> morgoth_: if you didnt add any, its just whats in the kernel then
<holstein> morgoth_: so, s-video used to work?
<morgoth_> holstein: no! it did under windows, but i wanted to use xubuntu for xbmc
<holstein> morgoth_: OK.. i have *never* used svideo with linux... not sure about how to get it set up.. might want to ask about in the mthbuntu community
<morgoth_> holstein: thats a good idea, thanks for the hint!
<scott_76> holstein thanks for that i dont have modules folder at etc/modules ?
<scott_76> gksudo gedit /etc/modules does nothing
<morgoth_> where are the kernel modules set up
<morgoth_> its not /etc/modules at least not only
<scott_76> holstein also tail /var/log/messages no such file
<scott__> just want to thank holstein sorted thanks
<XartaoX> ok ... I'm having issues with bringing my machine out of suspend ... to wit, it won't come back on
<XartaoX> i entered root console with sudo -i ... then i did echo USB0 > /proc/acpi/wakeup .... ... i did that for USB0 thru USB3
<XartaoX> no luck
<XartaoX> on reboot, they are again disabled
<XartaoX> the only ENABLED entry is VBTN
<XartaoX> in that file there's also PCI0 thru PCI6
<XartaoX> why won't it come out of suspend, and why did it reset the changes i made?
<XartaoX> I've read the "Debugging Kernel Suspend" on the Ubuntu Wiki .. little help there
<XartaoX> the idea of debugging by writing to my RTC makes me very very nervous
<csenger41> hello
<csenger41> i need help, when playing video, the screen falls apart
<csenger41> anyone here? :S
<pleia2> csenger41: you might want to be more specific :) "screen falls apart"?
<csenger41> pleia2: hold on, ill try to make a pic of it
<csenger41> http://www.zimagez.com/full/800295bb7864fd85329a618ec91320d413577a11f21feedb6924c0fb25bf0a9d5074b8899471d45f6258bf7217edb1e4428362bbf64677c2.php
<XartaoX> only peeps here appears to be us with the questions
<XartaoX> ;)
<csenger41> XartaoX: sorry, with Linux I usually need help
<xubuntu5> me too
<xubuntu5> do you have the right codec?
<xubuntu5> is it with all videos or just this file specifically?
<xubuntu5> is it only with VLC?
<xubuntu5> have you tried using other players? such as parole or something?
<csenger41> same problem with Parole and VLC
<csenger41> and with every video
<xubuntu5> weird
<csenger41> I have an ATI VGA, Catalyst installed
<csenger41> is it possible that this causes the problem?
<XartaoX> what model card? i just read today that the Catalyst drivers are incompatible with older cards (like my x600)
<csenger41> HD2600
<csenger41> Catalyst installed from Jockey
<XartaoX> k. should be compatible then AFAIK ... that's all i gotz
<csenger41> as far as I see, it usually happens when straight edges move on the screen
<xubuntu5> how come my vlc won't run properly i open it going to start menu and then bam it doesn't open no errors nothing just vlc process runnin in the background
<csenger41> tried opening VLC from menu, without video file?
<xubuntu5> yes
<xubuntu5> nothing :(
<csenger41> try complete remove in synaptic and reinstall
<csenger41> maybe will help
<csenger41> or sudo apt-get install vlc
<csenger41> any luck?
<xubuntu5> tried that didn't seem to work
<xubuntu5> tried sudo apt-get remove --purge vlc and then sudo apt-get install vlc
<xubuntu5> anothing :(
<xubuntu5> still opens in the background no idea why
<xubuntu5> i have rstarted my comp
<xubuntu5> and everything
<xubuntu5> maybe i will shut it down power it off for a min and then back up
<xubuntu5> going to delete it
<xubuntu5> and restart my comp and then reinstall it
<csenger41> well thats really strange, VLC should work all the time
<csenger41> :D
<xubuntu5> it should and always has
<xubuntu5> i was just trying to set up vlc remote and idk what i did
<xubuntu5> i dont' think i did anything really
<xubuntu5> just changed .hosts file
<xubuntu5> :(
<xubuntu5> restet it back to normal
<xubuntu5> still nothing
<xubuntu5> mongyyyyy help
<xubuntu5> vlc is not working
<mongy> wut
<csenger41> lol
<xubuntu5> lol
<xubuntu5> mongy will know how to fix this he's always a big help
<mongy> try smplayer2 then
<xubuntu5> parole works
<xubuntu5> i just want vlc
<xubuntu5> lol
<mongy> reinstall vlc?
<xubuntu5> so i can use vlc remote
<xubuntu5> i've tried
<xubuntu5> autoremove? or remove --purge or just remove
<mongy> remove your ~/.vlc or wherever it is first and try again
<mongy> ./config/vlc ?
<xubuntu5> oooh
<xubuntu5> ok
<xubuntu5> will try that
<xubuntu5> thanks man
<mongy> then try reinstalling it.  using a ppa version or main repo ?
<csenger41> ppa version better?
<mongy> csenger41, sometimes, sometimes not
<xubuntu5> main repo
<csenger41> could you please help me too?
<xubuntu5> ppa versino of terminator = great
<csenger41> mongy: some screens fall apart like this:
<csenger41> http://www.zimagez.com/full/800295bb7864fd85329a618ec91320d413577a11f21feedb6924c0fb25bf0a9d5074b8899471d45f6258bf7217edb1e4428362bbf64677c2.php
<xubuntu5> ya i couldn't help him on that thought it was a codec issue or something
<xubuntu5> waas thinking how he could fix that it's not just vlc either
<xubuntu5> for him
<xubuntu5> so ~/.vlc or somewhere in home there's a hidden vlc?
<mongy> ./config/vlc it is
<mongy> remove it.
<mongy> csenger41, can't view it
<mongy> url perime ?
<mongy> perimee
<csenger41> hold on ill load it up another place
<Marzata> how to watch Super Bowl XLVI in xubuntu?
<earspliT> can you just stream it?
<csenger41> mongy: https://picasaweb.google.com/115258614198791545895/Others#5705778333864235394
<Marzata> earspliT: URL for vlc?
<mongy> csenger41, screen tearing?
<csenger41> mongy: idk what that mean :S
<mongy> looks like tearing
<mongy> when fast moving video happens
<csenger41> mongy: that is correct
<mongy> is not synced with framerate
<mongy> csenger41, have compositing enabled?  Settings > window manager tweaks
<mongy> what video driver you use?
<csenger41> yes, compositing enabled, but no transparency set, everything is opaque
<csenger41> ATI Catalyst from jockey
<earspliT> try disabling VSYNC
<csenger41> earspliT: how?
<csenger41> from Catalyst?
<earspliT> yeah
<earspliT> or with x
<earspliT> look here:
<earspliT> http://thelinuxexperiment.com/guinea-pigs/tyler-b/fix-ati-vsync-video-tearing-issue-once-and-for-all/
<earspliT> i've had that issue before
<mongy> ok
<earspliT> ati's drivers are a total mess
<earspliT> but be careful
<csenger41> disabling compositing didn't help
<mongy> there aint much you can do with using fglrx
<earspliT> playing with xorg can be painful
<mongy> sudo aticonfig --sync-video=on is 1 option
<mongy> and sudo aticonfig --vs=on
<csenger41> Invalid option: –sync-video=on –vs=on
<csenger41> "aticonfig --help" for more infomation.
<csenger41> aticonfig: parsing the command-line failed.
<mongy> I dont see any tearing with mythtv or video player that uses opengl as output.  xv, it does
<mongy> mythtv uses xv I think but in fullscreen like it is, its fine.. for some reason
<mongy> --
<mongy> dash dash
<mongy> unless you have some special settings, might be best to sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<mongy> to make fresh conf
<csenger41> ok enabled tear free from catalyst
<mongy> that slows things down a lot for me
<mongy> I dont have it on......
<mongy> there is a vsync option tho still
<earspliT> try forcing vsync
<mongy> in more settings
<earspliT> if you're already getting a framerate lower then 60FPS it won't help
<mongy> earspliT, the 'tear free' option he means is a new option that forces it and for me at least kills performance
<mongy> the sluggishness is worse than the tearing
<earspliT> mongy, that is 100% true especially on older gpus
<csenger41> tear free enabled solves the problem
<csenger41> and vsync is set to always on
<mongy> setting tear free automatically sets vsync
<mongy> the 2 arent linked tho.
<csenger41> ohh ok
<csenger41> well it looks fine so far
<mongy> you can have vsync on (which may or may not have an effect) without enabling tear free
<csenger41> is there any way I could monitor the GPU usage?
<mongy> but tear free will enable vsync always on
<mongy> well if its not slowing anything down or stuttering then great
<mongy> does for me ;(
<csenger41> I can see the CPU usage, would be interested in GPU too
<csenger41> its good for me
<earspliT> you can see the temp with
<earspliT> sudo aticonfig --od-gettemperature
<earspliT> not sure about usage
<csenger41> earspliT: usage in % would be better
<csenger41> something realtime
<earspliT> lemme look at my conky
<xubuntu5> mongy it worked!
<xubuntu5> now let's hope my .hosts for vlc works too and perfect!
<xubuntu5> thanks again mongy always helping me!
<earspliT> yeah the only way i can find to get usage is to call aticonfig over and over again
<earspliT> my conky uses
<earspliT> aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-getclocks
<earspliT> which you could script pretty easily
<csenger41> earspliT: and any way I could use this in realtime?
<earspliT> write a script
<earspliT> let me cook one up
<csenger41> im not too good in such things :S
<csenger41> thanks
<earspliT> hey you're using linux
<earspliT> thats where all the funs at
<csenger41> would it be hard to make a panel applet similar to System Load Monitor?
<earspliT> conky is the best way to go
<earspliT> http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<csenger41> earspliT: I know, but I don't have any knowledge in such things
<csenger41> cant install, lua5.1 missing, installed, but ./configure still says its missing
<xubuntu5> maybe you need some common files?
<xubuntu5> conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html check that out it's got some scripts you can look at
<xubuntu5> i got 30 dollars riding on this game
<earspliT> csenger41: i've got your script
<csenger41> earspliT: thats awesome
#xubuntu 2013-01-28
<satanx> coolthanks for the info
<Joe> Hello, I am looking to install Xubuntu, it will be my first Linux based OS
<Joe> I have a question on what I should download
<genoobie> Joe, what's your hardware?
<genoobie> oh and welcome!
<Joe> I have found an old Dell Dimension 4600 and I am coming from nothing but Windows. I have 512 mb RAM and Intel Pentium 4 2.8 GHz and other than that, I have no idea what information is required haha
<genoobie> seems ok
<genoobie> you may want to consider lubuntu too
<genoobie> what kind of video?
<genoobie> although it will probably be fine
<Joe> I was at an Ubuntu chat and they suggest Xubuntu as it should be able to handle it
<Joe> Um one second let me check
<genoobie> here a good comparison
<genoobie> http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Lubuntu_vs_Xubuntu
<Joe> Is it the video card you are asking for?
<Joe> *graphics card
<genoobie> xubuntu looks good, looks better than lubuntu, but performance in lubuntu is prolly better
<Joe> According to that my old tower meets the optimal specs for Xubuntu so I am probably just trying out Xubuntu first off
<genoobie> yes, xubuntu is a tiny bit resource heavy on graphics versus say lubuntu
<genoobie> fine
<satanx> Joe, apt-get install unetbootin
<Joe> I was in another chat earlier and they suggested Xubuntu to me and it's worth a shot
<genoobie> satanx, he doesn't have any OS on there now
<Joe> Correct, I formatted the hard drive
<satanx> what os you useing atm joe?
<Joe> On what I wish to install I have no OS installed
<satanx> so blank drive atm?
<Joe> Correct
<genoobie> get 12.10 i386
<genoobie> not the alternate install
<Joe> Okay what is the difference between 12.04 alternate an d desktop?
<satanx> you got another pc you can make a disk or something?
<Joe> Yes, I can make a bootable flash drive
<genoobie> get desktop
<Joe> Desktop is the iso file?
<genoobie> both are .iso files
<genoobie> if your dell 4600 can boot from the USB then use that
<satanx> id try freebsd imo
<Joe> Ah what is the difference? Because I am not sure how much hard drive space I have as I had to dig out an old one
<saltmiser> Cheri703, sounds ilke your 3D graphics hardware is either not supported correctly or is broken
<genoobie> ugh freebsd has not much in the way of hardware support
<saltmiser> genoobie, no that will run Xubuntu just fine
<genoobie> saltmiser, yes, but for the install his cdrom is prolly older
<saltmiser> I wouldn't worry about that
<genoobie> meh
<saltmiser> he only has to use the CDROM once
<satanx> joe stay away from unity
<genoobie> yes
<saltmiser> yes
<genoobie> no unity
<saltmiser> away from unity
 * saltmiser hisses
<genoobie> so the alternate install may not be a bad option
<Joe> Okay will do.
<genoobie> if you don't mind text interfaces
<genoobie> and nCurses
<saltmiser> he does
<saltmiser> he will
<Joe> What is the difference between alternate and desktop install?
<saltmiser> it will be scary
<saltmiser> Joe use the desktop
<saltmiser> the alternate install will ask you a bunch of questions that you'll have no idea how to answer
<genoobie> doesn't desktop rely on unity for enviro?
<satanx> 2nd that
<saltmiser> not xubuntu
<genoobie> oh
<satanx> not for xubuntu
<Joe> But the alternate requires less free space and I am not sure how much I have currently
<saltmiser> Joe, you're going to format the entire hard drive
<genoobie> interesting for lubuntu which is lighter, it uses unity
<satanx> xubuntu uses xfce
<genoobie> you'll have plenty of space
<saltmiser> Joe, you have enough disk space
<saltmiser> you have at least 4gb probably
<satanx> but you can add w/e ui u wish
<Joe> It already is formated. It's from an old Windows 98 computer though so I'm limited :p
<saltmiser> joe, the installer will re-format it
<saltmiser> specifically for linux
<saltmiser> linux uses different file system formats than windows, especially
<genoobie> everything is a file in linux
<Joe> Okay I will try the Desktop version but if I do not have enough space I will try the alternate as well
<satanx> joe, it you are a beginner linux useer... i would try ubuntu 10.04 first
<genoobie> a mouse, that's a file
<genoobie> :)
<saltmiser> you will have enough space joe, do not worry
<genoobie> nah
<genoobie> 12.04 is prolly fine
<saltmiser> satanx, stop playing satan that sounds ridiculous
<Joe> I was suggested Xubuntu as it should run smoother on my Dimension 4600
<genoobie> yes
<genoobie> because ubuntu uses unity
<saltmiser> Joe xubuntu 12.04 or 12.10
<Joe> So 12.10 or 12.04 desktop version?
<saltmiser> either version, doesn't matter
<genoobie> it's heavy
<satanx> saltmiser, what should i play?
<saltmiser> I use 12.10 I think
<genoobie> 12.10 has no problems here
<Joe> Alright I'll try it with 12.10 first, thanks!
<saltmiser> Joe, have it format the entire hard drive
<genoobie> yes
<saltmiser> blow the whole thing out
<Joe> Will it ask me that during install?
<saltmiser> yes
<Mom_sex> saltmiser, better?
<genoobie> will he need to make his own swap?
<Joe> Okay I will indeed do that. Thank you
<saltmiser> no
<saltmiser> autopartition will
<genoobie> or will the install take care of that
<genoobie> ok
<saltmiser> lol
<saltmiser> I remember when I used slackware for the first time
<Joe> I must go for now, hwoever I should have time to install it within the week. Thank you for the asistance!
<saltmiser2> there
<genoobie> I remember partitioning for each /etc, /var and /tmp
<genoobie> it was ridiculous
<saltmiser> yeah
<saltmiser> freaking openbsd
<genoobie> you had to reinstall all the time so you wanted to keep data on another partition
<saltmiser2> whats wrong with bsd?
<timm> 2 questions:1. is there a way to change the clock to an hour ahead? 2. everytime i close my netbook and it goes to sleep I need to restart Xubuntu, is there any way to fix this? I am on am aspire one acer netbook.
<saltmiser2> timm goto poweroptions
<timm> okay ,saltmiser2
<genoobie> bbl
<saltmiser2> er.. power mannagerment is what they call it
<timm> so i want to put when laptop lid closes suspend? salmiser2
<saltmiser2> yes
<timm> okay thanks.
<timm> and then for the clock
<saltmiser2> one min
<timm> okay thanks
<saltmiser2> im not sure about that might need new applet, you need to google that
<saltmiser2> still looking
<timm> I just got it
<saltmiser2> right on good
<timm> system>time and date
<timm> from the main menu
<Nerkshank> good to know
<timm> yup
<timm> i guess this is how you learn
<Nerkshank> yep
<Nerkshank> question: why cant i upgrade to 12.XX
<Nerkshank> say i need to make cd?
<Nerkshank> please help http://pastebin.com/8ehSwXGW
<timm> nerkshank, no idea
<xubuntu807> hello
<Boom_Farmer> Nerkshank: It's looking for the CD because it thinks you're wanting to upgrade from a CD. Is there an option to do a network upgrade?
<Boom_Farmer> Or to upgrade from the Internet?
<xubuntu807> having trouble connecting to protected next
<xubuntu807> networks
<xubuntu807> can anyone help me
<xubuntu807> this started a couple days ago, after a update
<xubuntu807> anyone??
<saltmiser> jmm
<Boom_Farmer> What sort of "protection" do they employ?
<saltmiser> well I don't use any of that
<saltmiser> and indeed, what do you mean by protected?
<Nerkshank> Boom_Farmer, you were right cd-repositry was checked 4 some reason
<xubuntu807> wpa1/2
<timm> xubuntu807,can you connect to the same network on the LAN?
<xubuntu807> I can, and I can also connecct when the network is open.
<timm> hmm
<timm> can you change the type of security on the network?
<timm> and see if that works, xubunutu807
<timm> xubuntu807
<xubuntu807> Ill try that.
<timm> and double check that you've got the right password
<Joe> I have a quick question about Xubuntu. I read in Ubuntu there is an option to test and not install the OS. Does Xubuntu offer this as well?
<xubuntu807> Okay.
<timm> joe, yes if you burn it to a disk or flash drive it offers that opion
<Boom_Farmer> Yes, there are Xubuntu Live distributions, if you get the Desktop LiveCD or live thumb drive ISO.
<Joe> Okay, thank you. And I have been looknig around and it seems quite simple to dual boot Xubuntu and Windows Vista, is that correct?
<xubuntu807> Hmm... Now it's saying that my wireless card is not managed.
<Boom_Farmer> Usually.
<Nerkshank> lol you got vista still
<Joe> This is an old PC, I also ahve 7 and 8\
<Joe> I am looking to alternatives to my even older that ran Xp :p
<Nerkshank> i got a brand new hp i dont use it you want it
<Joe> The 12.10 torrent download on the Xubuntu website offers the tes twithout install?
<Nerkshank> ersion
<timm> joe, the hardest part of running a daul boot of windows and ubuntu is resizing the windows storage partion
<Nerkshank> what is cmd to how linux version?
<Nerkshank> show*
<Boom_Farmer> To resize the Windows partition, boot into Windows and use Windows' tools to resize it.
<Joe> Why is it difficult?
<Boom_Farmer> Nerkshank: either `cat /etc/issue` or `uname -a`
<Joe> Okay thank you
<Nerkshank> uname ty
<timm> boom_farmer, I had a hell of a time resizing mine.
<timm> turrned out my partion was corrupt
<frustratedtech> have to disable pagesys files first
<Nerkshank> Boom_Farmer, its easy
<frustratedtech> remove those then resize, then add them back
<Nerkshank> you got windows loaded rigtht now?
<Nerkshank> ill walk u throught
<genoobie> urgh
<genoobie> has anyone used the alternate install?
<genoobie> anyhow the question is this
<genoobie> I had a linux on /sda3 that I want to blow out
<genoobie> I want to install xubuntu over it
<genoobie> what's the difference between "resuse partition" and use "entire partition"?
<Nerkshank> entire willl wipe everything
<genoobie> will wipe everything in the partition?
<genoobie> because that's OK
<Nerkshank> yes
<genoobie> I'm blowing out sda3 anyhow
<genoobie> what does "reuse" do then?
<Nerkshank> might try and recover some files
<genoobie> okay, gotcha, nah, full wipeout would be fine
<Nerkshank> if u want to wipe are fresh install to entire
<genoobie> would it reuse sda2 as my swap that I already ahve set up
<Nerkshank> i would make a 2nd swap for your new partition
<Nerkshank> 2-5gs or so
<genoobie> huh?
<genoobie> why?
<Nerkshank> how many hhd u working with?
<genoobie> one
<genoobie> only one OS at a time
<genoobie> the other is a windows OS
<Nerkshank> you might beable to get by with the one swap... dont qutoe me on that tho
<genoobie> do I want the bootable flag on or off
<Nerkshank> you have efu bios?
<Nerkshank> efi*
<genoobie> not sure
<genoobie> what is efi bios?
<genoobie> I don't think so...
<Nerkshank> make it bootable and grub should find windows for dual boot
<Unit193> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Nerkshank> best to find a guide to help u install
<timm> i manged to do a dual boot last night, took me till 3:30AM
<Nerkshank> dod you install linux first then windows>
<Nerkshank> always install linux over windows
<timm> linux over windows, turned out my main partion was corrupt
<timm> i go it delt with
<Nerkshank> ya can be a pain
<Nerkshank> microsoft hates linux
<timm> In my opion linux is better
<timm> like i got so much support last night
<timm> service you cant get with windows
<Boom_Farmer> timm: You can get that service for Windows, it'll just cost you money.
<timm> but not that fast.
<timm> you come on here you get help in like 5 minutes
<satanxx> is there like a hardware manager for xubuntu... id like to see if my gtx660m driver is up to date
<Boom_Farmer> satanxx: Try XFCE Menu > Settings > Additional Drivers
<satanxx> no such options
<Boom_Farmer> Which version are you using? run `cat /etc/issue` in a terminal.
<Cheri703> satanxx: additional drivers is in the "software sources" screen on xubuntu
<Cheri703> so settings > software sources > additional drivers tab
<Cheri703> on 12.10 at least
<satanxx> !list
<ubottu> satanxx: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Boom_Farmer> So is that why people say !list on joining.
<timm> Boom_Farmer, what type of computer you on?
<Boom_Farmer> timm: Xubuntu 12.04, probably upgraded to 12.04 from 11.10 by dist-upgrade, Intel i5 with discrete graphics.
<timm> desktop, or laptop?
<Boom_Farmer> timm: Yes.
<timm> it was an either or question
<Boom_Farmer> Both. It's a laptop, but it spends most of its time plugged into the wall and an external monitor.
<timm> oh, im on my netbook(xubuntu of course) never run this fast on windows ive got skype open and  playing a video with only 73% RAM used up Boom_Farmer
<Boom_Farmer> 73% of how much?
<timm> 1 gig
<Boom_Farmer> I'm using about 4 GB (3.5GB RAM and then a bit of swap) but then I've had web browsers open for three days.
<timm> XD why
<Boom_Farmer> Because that's my use case? My computer idles overnight. And I use open tabs as reminders of projects.
<satanxx> so.... i got a nvidia gtx660m... i cant find correct drivers any suggestion?
<satanxx> i got 16g mem :p
<Boom_Farmer> satanxx: The latest Nvidia driver should work for you. Your card is listed as supported on http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-310.32-driver.html
<Boom_Farmer> Alternately, just plug your card info in here: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<xubuntu762> Hello, I currently have a problem in which I cannot connect to any wifi networks, regardless of security. This happened after I installed updates a few days ago. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Boom_Farmer> Is upgrading from XFCE 4.8 to 4.10 in 12.04 as simple as adding a ppa, apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade? http://it-diary.com/tutorials/install-xfce-4-10-in-ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin/
<Boom_Farmer> xubuntu762: Can you see the networks?
<xubuntu762> I can see the networks, Boom_Farmer.
<Boom_Farmer> Do you currently have passwords listed for those networks? You might try deleting the setting for a network and re-adding it.
<xubuntu762> I do. deleting...
<xubuntu762> I had no results after re-adding.
<Boom_Farmer> Is it saving the settings correctly?
<xubuntu762> I would assume so; I never had a problem with it before.
<Boom_Farmer> open the settings dialog and check that things like the authentication and inner authentication match what you know about the network.
<xubuntu762> Alright, I have entered everything I know about the network...
<xubuntu762> Still nothing...
<Boom_Farmer> "Have you tried turning it off and on again?"
<Boom_Farmer> Make sure you saved the changes, then reboot and see if the changes stuck.
<xubuntu762> I have tried that. Even trying a USB wifi adapter doesn't work.
<Boom_Farmer> Change the settings to something you know is wrong, save them, and reboot. See if those changes stuck.
<Boom_Farmer> I'm wondering if the permissions are being saved.
<xubuntu762> Okay, I will try that.
<xubuntu762> The changes carried through.
<xubuntu779> how do I check what version of xubuntu I have?
<Jeff_Williams> Hello i jsut installed linux for the first time :)
<Boom_Farmer> xubuntu779: In a terminal, run: cat /etc/issue
<Jeff_Williams> i also need help xubuntu wont update any apps
<Boom_Farmer> Jeff_Williams: How are you trying to upfate?
<Jeff_Williams> the update manager
<Jeff_Williams> ok its staring to do something
<xubuntu016> hello im running an aspire one acer netbook and im wondering if i can dim the screen on it and how
<xubuntu016> on xbuntu
<Boom_Farmer> xubuntu016: Do the Fn+whatever keys work?
<Jeff_Williams> ok it told me to re start
<xubuntu016> olny for audio
<xubuntu016> only*
<Boom_Farmer> xubuntu016: Is there a small sun-like object in your bar?
<xubuntu016> nope.
<Boom_Farmer> Right click on the bar, click "Panel", "Add New Items", "Brightness plugin", "Add"
<xubuntu762> Any headway on the wifi problem? I wonder if it happened because of a recent update...
<xubuntu016> i dont see a brightness plugin or anything like that
<Boom_Farmer> xubuntu762: There's a chance. Check for more updates?
<xubuntu762> Everything is up to date, Boom_Farmer.
<Boom_Farmer> xubuntu016: sudo apt-get install xfce4-goodies, then look again.
<Boom_Farmer> xubuntu762: I don't know what to tell you, then. Take it to ubuntuforums, perhaps. I'm not a dev, just a user.
<xubuntu762> Alright, thanks anyway.
<Boom_Farmer> Sorry I couldn't help you.
<Boom_Farmer> When you make your forum post, write down _everything_ you tried, to save you time.
<xubuntu762> Okay, thanks for the tip. At least ethernet works...
<Jeff_Williams> ok my i ask can i just do sudo apt-get install skype to download and install skype im still pretty new to this
<xubuntu016> Boom_farmer, from terminal?
<xubuntu016> installing
<xubuntu016> boom_farmer, nothing
<Jeff_Williams> help i cant open .jars it doesn't even have "Allow executing file as a program" in properties help D:
<Cheri703> 1. Install the Java runtime environment if it is not already installed. 2. Double click on the jar file or use the command line java -jar <myjarfile.jar> (will only work for executable jar files. Not all jar files are executable)
<Jeff_Williams> i got this Exception in thread "main" java.awt.HeadlessException
<Jeff_Williams> 	at java.awt.GraphicsEnvironment.checkHeadless(GraphicsEnvironment.java:173)
<Jeff_Williams> 	at java.awt.Window.<init>(Window.java:477)
<Jeff_Williams> 	at java.awt.Frame.<init>(Frame.java:419)
<Jeff_Williams> 	at net.minecraft.LauncherFrame.<init>(LauncherFrame.java:20)
<Jeff_Williams> 	at net.minecraft.LauncherFrame.main(LauncherFrame.java:167)
<Jeff_Williams> 	at net.minecraft.MinecraftLauncher.main(MinecraftLauncher.java:13) Yes im trying to play mine craft :P
<Boom_Farmer> Jeff_Williams: Is this a fresh install of Minecraft?
<Jeff_Williams> yes it is
<Boom_Farmer> Try this: http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Tutorials/Update_LWJGL
<Jeff_Williams> Yes it worked ty :)
<Boom_Farmer> \o/
<Jeff_Williams> Now i can punch trees and mine diamonds :P
<Jeff_Williams> Minecraft runs alot better on linux :)
<Jeff_Williams> Yay for linux
<Jeff_Williams> im glad 2013 is the year for linux
<Boom_Farmer> Jeff_Williams: You may also want to look into Optifine, for performance and other enhancements: http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/249637-147-optifine-hd-b6-fps-boost-hd-textures-aa-af-and-much-more/
<Jeff_Williams> True i should get optifine it will prob make it so i can record mc also :)
<Aknot> If i install enlightenment. Will it know to use EFM when using e17 and thunar when using xfce? And if i have torrents downloading can i continue them when switching between e17 and xfce
<moetunes> yes and depends on the torrent client
<Aknot> transmission
<Aknot> And if i download bunch of themes and icons, do they work on both? or do i have to download them separately
<qasim> hi
<ochosi> Aknot: afaik E17 uses its own toolkit (i.e. neither Gtk nor Qt), so i don't think our themes would work there
<Aknot> but ive watched videos on utube where he uses gtk 3 stuff
<qasim> can anyone tell me how to play blue ray videos..... i have vlc but it doesnot work properly with bue rays
<ochosi> Aknot: right, well you can ofc use gtk apps in a qt context or even in enlightenment, but i was referring to any E17 native stuff (if there is any, i have no clue really)
<Aknot> okok
<gnomefreak> he left :(
<Juan_Moreno> hi. i dont know why but since today no sund is being hearded. neither in audio or video. yuesterday was ok, but today nothing happens. youtube doesnt work, players, videos online/offline. my volume control seems to be ok. what can happened? thanks 4 helping.
<Juan_Moreno> "no sound" i wish to say
<TheSheep> Juan_Moreno: check if it's not muted
<TheSheep> Juan_Moreno: start xfce4-mixer and check both your hardware device and the pulseaudio playback
<Juan_Moreno> xfce4-mixer?
<Juan_Moreno> i have pulse audio voume control
<Juan_Moreno> i've dl it
<Juan_Moreno> let me see
<Juan_Moreno> nothng happened
<Juan_Moreno> TheSheep, nothing happened. dont know why, man. yesterday was everything okay. but today no sound. even on or offline, even video, audio or youtube sites for ex... dont really know what to do ..
<Juan_Moreno> TheSheep, nothing is muted, i have checked and unchecked somethings , change again and nothing..
<Aknot> On youtube, if i use firefox its fine, but with chrome everything looks like its very bad quality. With kubuntu and chromium i didnt have this problem
<xubuntu427> can someone help me
<xubuntu427> ?
<xubuntu427> i wanna install win xp and xbuntu
<GridCube> !dualboot | xubuntu427
<ubottu> xubuntu427: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<xubuntu427> i have raw ntfs 150 Gb
<xubuntu427> on acer aspire one
<GridCube> xubuntu427, the installer ask you if you want to install alongside your other os, then takes care of all the work, just be sure to backup important data before starting
<xubuntu427> there is no data :)
<xubuntu427> only 150 Gb unpartitioned
<xubuntu427> now im asking how to divide?
<xubuntu427> 50:50?
<xubuntu427> half ntfs and half fat32?
<knome> depends on your needs. do you need to share files a lot? how much are you going to use windows and xubuntu?
<xubuntu427> im trying to learn to use linux
<xubuntu427> windows is for media and arduino
<knome> how much would be enough space for your windows installation?
<GridCube> if its xp 30gb its more than ennough
<xubuntu427> what os is better to install first?
<GridCube> xp
<xubuntu427> ok
<GridCube> xubuntu427, read the links i pasted you
<xubuntu427> im reading
<xubuntu427> xbunt and ubuntu is no diference?
<knome> xubuntu427, in this case, no difference
<GridCube> ^^^ what knome said
<xubuntu427> can xbuntu read ntfs partition?
<GridCube> yes
<xubuntu427> so i decided... ill make 60 Gb windows partition and install windows.
<GridCube> if you are making partitions now, make already the swap partition too
<GridCube> give it twice your ram minimum
<xubuntu427> im makeing them with windows installer
<xubuntu427> i dont think ill be able to do more than 1 for windows
<GridCube> that wont work good though
<xubuntu427> ?
<xubuntu427> why?
<GridCube> because windows doesnt play well with other OS's
<GridCube> you should make you partition with gparted, or from windows use a third party partitioning tool
<xubuntu427> i have nothiong on computer
<xubuntu427> all i have is 1x usb win xp
<xubuntu427> and 1x usb xbuntu
<GridCube> well, that should do it then :)
<GridCube> the xubuntu one does have gparted on it
<GridCube> :D
<xubuntu427> hehe
<torax> just wondering about swap, that it should be twice your ram
<xubuntu427> so i make another usb drive with ubuntu and i make partitions
<xubuntu427> so they look like this?  C: 58Gb , D: 90, E: 2Gb (swap)
<holstein> to windows?
<holstein> i wouldnt use windows to create the linux partition
<holstein> i would use gparted from a live CD
<holstein> or, just make free empty space in windows if you prefer and use the installer to create the partitions
<xubuntu427> so i just run windows instalation and make one partition 60 gb install windows?
<holstein> xubuntu427: depends on what you want
<torax> xubuntu427: you can make all the partitions in live CD
<GridCube> xubuntu427, as said, use gparted from the xubuntu installer first, then just let windows install in its partition
<holstein> if you are new to linux, i would just make free space and let the installer just use the empty space
<xubuntu427> jeah, i tried that, and it just installed over windows :)
<holstein> xubuntu427: it?
<holstein> xubuntu427: "it" just does what you ask.. if you ask the installer to use the entire disk, it will
<xubuntu427> yeah, i marked alongside option
<holstein> xubuntu427: what are you trying to do?
<xubuntu427> dual boot xbuntu/win xp
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<xubuntu427> i have 150 gb unpartitioned
<holstein> xubuntu427: i usually just install windows, first, leaving empty space, then install linux
<holstein> if windows is already installed, i just shrink the ntfs partition to reclaim the space
<holstein> xubuntu427: you might have a scenario with grub didnt "see" or "find" the winows install.. i usually run 'sudo update-grub' and all is well
<xubuntu427> i wanted to do that but someone said that i better do partitions with gparted
<holstein> xubuntu427: theres a different in "it just installed over windows", and "grub didnt automatically make a windows entry
<holstein> xubuntu427: sure... what i would *not* do, is make linux partitions with windows
<xubuntu427> so my windows are still somwhere?
<holstein> xubuntu427: i dont know what your system is like, but if you didnt install over the ntfs partition, then its there
<holstein> the installer did what you asked it to do
<holstein> !grub is a nice resource
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Pici> holstein: will ignore
<knome> Pici, :)
<holstein> Pici: sorry.. i joined to say i had messed that up :)
<xubuntu427> !
<xubuntu427> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Grandpa_smasher> hey
<Grandpa_smasher> im haveing wifi problems AR9484 aetheros, cant resolve servers 1/2 the time... is this driver or dns issue that can be fixed?
<Grandpa_smasher> AR9485 i mean
<craigbass1976> I shut the lid on my laptop.  When I open it back up, the password window is VERY dim.  AFter I type in the password, all of XFCE is dim.  If I go to a new login, that screen is bright, but once I login in agian I'm back at the dim password screen
<craigbass1976> However, if I log out (using the dim screen after I've unlocked it) things are fine when I come back into a fresh XFCE.  Anyone run into this?  It used to happen to me every once in a while, but the girl who owns the laptop now seems to have it happening more often.
<tim___> hi whats a good music program to just listen to music with?
<tim___> anyone?
<skellat> tim___: VLC
<craigbass1976> tim___, yes, vlc.
<sobiwankenobi> hello i was wondering if anyone could help me figure out some issues i am having with the xubuntu install
<sobiwankenobi> anybody online?
<pAt__> sobiwankenobi, don't ask to ask, pls just ask and wait patiently and see if somebody will answer.
<sobiwankenobi> just checking pat, not to familiar with irc
<pAt__> ok, no problem sobiwankenobi
<pAt__> just explain your problems in detail and wait a while
<sobiwankenobi> sure, i am attempting to install xubuntu 12.10 in virtualbox on my windows 7 machine. the installation runs smoothly until I reach the point where I need to create my user name and password. at this point i cannot type anything into the fields. i am able to use the mouse just fine, but the keyboard does not work
<Cheri703> sobiwankenobi: perhaps make sure virtualbox is capturing the keyboard properly?
<the_guy> Im looking for a good music playing program that will organize a big volume of music and allow me to edit the tags
<Cheri703> Might check out amarok? I like it. :)
<the_guy> ill try that :)
<sobiwankenobi> thank you for the suggestion, vbox says the keyboard is captured, judging by the icon on the bottom right, but when i run the live session of xubuntu from the iso i cannot use the keyboard either so clearly there is a disconnect somewhere
<Cheri703> hmm...at the top right do you have the accessibility icon? like a blue circle with a  white guy in it?
<Cheri703> might be able to turn on the on-screen keyboard to get through the setup then troubleshoot from there?
<sobiwankenobi> that would be great
<sobiwankenobi> its not on the top but perhaps i can find it in the launcher
<Cheri703> ah, yeah, if it's live booted first
<Cheri703> it'd be accessories > onboard
<Guest17345> how do I access xubuntu documentation?
<Cheri703> if it's laid out how it is once installed
<Cheri703> or under "accessibility" if you have that
<Cheri703> but the keyboard is called "onboard"
<sobiwankenobi> ok great thanks a lot cheri
<Cheri703> sure!
<sobiwankenobi> you are a hero, the onscreen keyboard works hopefully i can fix the real problem once xubuntu is fully installed
<Cheri703> \o/
<Cheri703> good luck!
<Guest17345> how do I add a directory to my PATH?
<Guest17345> i'm reading alot of contradictary information on internet when it comes to xubuntz
<Guest17345> some places it says add to .profile
<Guest17345> on others it says at to bashrc
<Unit193> You can add PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin  to .bashrc for example, or just export it.
<the_guy> cheri703, one other question any idea how to get me screen brightness adjustment back on an aspire one acer netbook?
<the_guy> my*
<Cheri703> that one is out of my league :) I just switched to xubuntu from vanilla ubuntu on thursday. Some stuff I can help with, others not quite. ;)
<well_laid_lawn> Guest17345:  what does   echo $SHELL   return in a terminal ?
<the_guy> okay.
<Guest17345> well_laid_lawn, bin/bash
<well_laid_lawn> Guest17345:  I'd use .bash_profile then
<Guest17345> well_laid_lawn, where can i find the file?
<Guest17345> well_laid_lawn, Is the syntax PATH=$PATH:(directory)?
<well_laid_lawn> Guest17345:  if it's not in /home/you then you can make it yourself
<well_laid_lawn> Guest17345:  I use   [[ -d ~/.bin ]]     && PATH=~/.bin:"${PATH}"
<Guest17345> well_laid_lawn, thanks you wouldn't know any book or page that would teach me how to understand this exacly because i'm very unfamiliar with the bash environment etc?
<Guest17345> well_laid_lawn, the code you gave me is shell script right, would that be a good place to start actually learn shellscript?
<Guest17345> or if anyone else has some answer sorry well_laid_lawn don't want to jump all over you with questions
<well_laid_lawn> Guest17345: see if this gets you started -  http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/start
<Guest17345> thanks man
<well_laid_lawn> a shell script is just a file with terminal commands in it that is made executable
<Guest17345> ok
<Guest17345> well_laid_lawn, this is the directory, you think you could just write down how you would do it, for me? : /usr/local/texlive/2012/bin/x86_64-linux
<Guest17345> i'm sorry i'm just completly unfamiliar with these commands and I hate writing something without understanding a minimum about it
<well_laid_lawn> Guest17345:  sure. something like   [[ -d /usr/local/texlive/2012/bin/x86_64-linux ]] && PATH=/usr/local/texlive/2012/bin/x86_64-linux:"${PATH}"
<well_laid_lawn> you'll have to logout and back in to check if edits to .bash_profile are working
<Guest17345> well_laid_lawn, awesome thank you very much
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<skellat> BOOOOOO
<Guest17345> yes it works
<skellat> Librarians should not have this sort of power in the United States
<skellat> Dang it, wrong screen
 * skellat runs away sheepishly
<chrisc___> How do I mount an nfs directory to a directory /logs if there are active processes writing data to the directory? Would I need to init to a different level or maybe kill the processes, rename the folder to save current data, then mount the nfs to /logs, then restart? Would this work?
<TheSheep> chrisc___: no need for that
<TheSheep> chrisc___: the processes that have open handle for files in the underlying directory will just still have those handles open
<TheSheep> chrisc___: and will write to those files as if nothing happend
<TheSheep> chrisc___: and the when they try to open new files, they will open the ones from the mounted directory
<TheSheep> chrisc___: usually you can send them the USR1 signal to make them close their log files and reopen them without terminating them
<TheSheep> (depends on the program though)
<chrisc___> I used logs as an example. In fact the proceses are bro, elsa, tcpdump, and some others.
<TheSheep> well, as long as they not close and repone the files, they will just have the old files open
<TheSheep> reopen*
<chrisc___> I still don't follow. The FAQ of the application says that logs are stored in /nsm and that two ways to store on a different mount point are to 1) mount a separate drive to /nsm or 2) make /nsm a symlink to the new logging location.
<chrisc___> Method 2 in the FAQ says that to avoid AppArmor issues there needs to be mods madein the usr.sbin.mysqld & tcpdump files copying the nsm line. But I can't find the nsm line in the files. So...
<chrisc___> How do I perform method 1?
<TheSheep> I have no idea about apparmor
<TheSheep> never needed to mess with it
<chrisc___> neither do i ;)
<TheSheep> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<TheSheep> perhaps that will have any helpful information :(
<chrisc___> But I've done nfs mounts before but never to directory that is actively being used.
<TheSheep> chrisc___: it doesn't matter, it just works
<TheSheep> chrisc___: like, it covers up that directory, but anything that had anything open there still keeps it
<chrisc___> Ok. going at it now
<sobiwankenobi> all i have to say is virtualbox is very sketchy software
<torax> how so ?
<sobiwankenobi> i have just had a lot of difficulty installing xubuntu in it
<torax> sobiwankenobi: I have never had any problems installing anything in virtualbox
<sobiwankenobi> idk what the problem is, but the keyboard stopped working mid install
<knome> got to agree with torax, i've installed xubuntu times and times in vbox, and haven't had any problems
<sobiwankenobi> maybe i just need to try it again
<sobiwankenobi> when you guys created the vm the first time did you choose "ubuntu" as the operating system?
<Cheri703> sobiwankenobi: what is the host OS?
<Cheri703> I prefer VMware player whenever I can use it
<Cheri703> also are you using the virtualbox that is completely free or the one you download from the virtualbox site?
<Cheri703> that can make a difference
<knome> Cheri703, only with usb and 3d support
<knome> Cheri703, usb should work anyway, not just high-speed - that isn't the reason why keyboard is not working
<Cheri703> I always had a variety of issues with vbox when I used the completely free version. Not just usb and 3d support. Just a variety of things that were glitchy. I still avoid vbox as much as possible, but I have to use it for work sometimes. On my home machines I opt for VMware Player instead. The ONLY issue I've had with it was when the linux kernel updated and I had to patch VMware Player. Beyond that it has been basically seamless use for a few
<Cheri703> years now.
<sobiwankenobi> host os is windows 7
<knome> Cheri703, have you installed the guest additions?
<Cheri703> yeah, I'd say try VMware player (it doesn't exist for mac, that's why I asked)
<sobiwankenobi> is VMware player free?
<Cheri703> knome: yes, I tried literally everything I could and it still had issues. solving my problems from a long time ago isn't the topic at hand, getting sobiwankenobi a working Xubuntu VM is :)
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> yeah it's free
<sobiwankenobi> ok
<sobiwankenobi> i will try that out
<sobiwankenobi> thanks guys
<sobiwankenobi> so far the installation process with vmware player is much smoother
<Cheri703> \o/
<sobiwankenobi> but im not counting my chickens till they are hatched lol
<Cheri703> heh
<Manny> Hi everyone - I need some assistance
<sobiwankenobi> whats up manny
<Guest15981> I am trying to download Xubuntu onto a 128G Flash drive
<Guest15981> I have the torrent and downloaded uTorrent as the client
<sobiwankenobi> ok, what is the problem
<Guest15981> it says Error: Writetodisk: Access
<Guest15981> in the uTorrent client
<torax> Guest15981: please note there are other good torrent clients that are not adware.
<torax> transmission for example
<esph> transmission is very nice
<Guest15981> ok so this will work better than uTorrent?
<esph> works on all the major platorms (I think), too
<torax> well, id say anything works better than software that installs ads without asking me
<esph> platforms*
<Guest15981> is it the client that I am using or did I download it wrong?  I saved the client to the flash drive, should I have saved the client to the PC?
<Cheri703> Guest15981: you might try downloading the iso to your hard drive first
<Guest15981> Ok thank you
<sobiwankenobi> cheri, xubuntu 12.10 is up and running on vmware! thanks so much
<esph> So I've got a new laptop here with a small mSATA SSD piggy-backing on a regular spinny drive, and I was wondering what y'all would think is the best way to utilize that fast storage (24GB worth)
<esph> (I'm in the process of installing, btw. just got to the partitioning part)
<torax> hmm, maybe use the 24 GB as / and the regular hdd as /home
<torax> if 24GB is enough as / for you
<knome> ssd should really be used as /
<knome> that way you'll benefit the most out of it
<esph> torax: this was my original thought, but I've also seen discussion about using it as a cache (which is how windows would use it)
<knome> esph, how much ram do you have?
<esph> 8GB
<knome> do you think you'll ever need that?
<knome> i mean, are you going to do operations that constantly require max. possible (over 8GB)
<esph> knome: I mean like the kind of "smart cache" that windows would do with this SSD (there are linux utilities that offer similar functionality)
<esph> putting some frequently used programs and data there, or whatever
<knome> i believe if you mount the SSD as / and the HDD as /home, the smart cache utilities will use the SSD anyway
<esph> They would have less freedom over what to put there in that case, though, since I've taken up at least half of the space by doing that
<Cheri703> sobiwankenobi: awesome!
<Cheri703> Glad to hear it :)
<esph> but if you think putting root there is easily the best use, then I'll go for that
<knome> that will speed up booting and running applications a lot
<esph> right
<knome> i'd definitely do that at least :)
<entreri> hey there, I'm trying to install Chromium from Ubuntu Software Center, but I can't press the "Install" button, it just does nothing. Any ideas why ?
<torax> entreri: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<entreri> torax: sorry but I've asked from USC...
<entreri> I want to fix my broken Ubuntu Software Center...
<esph> knome: do I need to use the advanced partitioning tool to accomplish this?
<knome> esph, probably, since you have two disks
<esph> hmm, ok
<esph> haven't been able to find a good guide for it
<Cheri703> entreri: whenever something is behaving oddly like that, my first step is to reboot and try it again, just to make sure something else isn't affecting things
<knome> esph, if you have questions, feel free to ask here
<esph> I've partitioned several drives from the command line, but I'm not really sure what I should do here
<knome> command line?
<esph> shell
<esph> *
<esph> w/e
<entreri> Cheri703: Well I did not reboot since I updated so I should try that
<knome> esph, there should be an advanced tool with a gui
<knome> esph, or are you using the alternate installer?
<esph> regular installer
<esph> I've seen the gui partitioner
<entreri> Cheri703: but yeah, my "Install" button is greyed
<esph> using the utilities I've used in the past, I'd know how to make sure / and /home ended up in the right places, but I'm not sure I'll do it right using this. I'm probably worrying to much, though.
<knome> esph, if you don't have any data to lose, then you should just try :)
<esph> I'm also not sure if the laptop will accept /boot being on the mSATA drive or not
<knome> why not?
<esph> sometimes they can be silly like that
<esph> but I guess I'll try it
<knome> esph, good luck!
<esph> knome: thanks
<esph> knome: does the bootloader that comes with Xubuntu need fat32?
<esph> also, what size is it
<knome> no, doesn't need fat. don't know about the actual size
<esph> So, everything can be ext4 then?
<knome> yes
<esph> ok, cool
<entreri_> hello, so the install button in "Ubuntu Software Center" is greyed out, I know what is the problem but I don't know how to solve it. The problem is that I would be able to install a software from USC if I have a "working internet connection", I'm connected with Bluetooth PAN and it seems that USC thinks I'm not connected to the internet, any ideas how to fix that ?
<GridCube> entreri, its a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/911706
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 911706 in software-center (Ubuntu) "USC relies on NM to be online, can't force online if not using NM" [High,Confirmed]
<GridCube> entreri, just use synaptic
<entreri> GridCube: thanks, nice to know it's high priority
<GridCube> but really entreri just use synaptic or plain old apt-get
#xubuntu 2013-01-29
<nikolam> How you suggest I burn .ISO to USB flash drive?
<frojnd> Hi there.
<frojnd> I don't know how to disable notifications
<frojnd> Or at least limit them to like 1second of a time and then make em dissapear
<frojnd> I'm running xubuntu 12.4 can someone please point me to right direction so I can resolve this issue?
<frojnd> By notifications I mean the one when I change performance of the CPU with jupiter and then I see notification about changed mode
<frojnd> any help appriciated
<frojnd> Watt :) noone here?
<Zelouille> frojnd: Setting manager > Notifications
<Zelouille> frojnd: personally, i've replaced the xfce4-notifyd by notify-osd. They fade-out when the cursor is over them.
<frojnd> Zelouille: thank you
<Zelouille> frojnd: you could probably remove "xfce4-notifyd" in order to disable completely the notifications. But I don't know if it's perfectly clean to do it that way.
<timm> can somebody help me reduce my screen brightness
<timm> im on an aspire one acer netbook
<ToZ> timm, have a look here to see if it helps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/240155/brightness-not-working-acer-aspire-one-756-2623-with-ubuntu-12-4
<timm> toz, try it in aminute, thanks.
<timm> Toz, invalid command
<ToZ> timm, which one?
<timm> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<timm> gedit
<timm> Toz
<ToZ> try gksu leafpad /etc/default/grub
<timm> toZ, i got it the command
<ToZ> timm, sorry, I don't understand
<timm> toZ, its all configured now. Reboot in a second and find out
<timm> if it worked
<ToZ> timm, okay
<timm_> Toz, no go
<ToZ> timm, how are you trying to change the brightness?
<ToZ> timm_, how are you trying to change the brightness? function keys?
<ToZ> timm_, what does the following command return: cat /proc/cmdline
<timm_> Toz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1584351/
<ToZ> timm_, what video card?
<timm_> inagrated graphics
<timm_> something by intel
<ToZ> timm_, what does this show: ls /sys/class/backlight
<timm_> nothing
<ToZ> timm_, lspci -v | grep VGA
<timm_> permission to start query toZ
<ToZ> timm_, ?
<timm_> permission to send private message
<ToZ> sure
<xubuntu527> Anyone know of a good program to put Xubuntu onto a bootable flash drive so I can install to a computer with no optical drive?
<Unit193> If you are in Windows, http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<nikolam> so, 12.10 won't install on anything less then 4.3GB? It refuses install on eeePC 4G
<nikolam> since there is no more alternate text install cd.
<nikolam> I tried installing 12.04 before and adding GUI. It did not have desired results on wireless and network I think
<torax> nikolam: you can try installing ubuntu minimal
<Guido1> Hello, i'm trying to start a playlist in rhythmbox with cron, but i get stuk at the part telling where it is located. it's located in the home directory
<nlsthzn> o/ quick question, xfce 4.10 will be backported to xubuntu 12.04 or better to use alternative PPA?
<Unit193> nlsthzn: Pretty sure the options are to upgrade dists, or PPA.
<nlsthzn> Unit193, don't want to upgrade to 12.10... was thinking on sticking with the lts...
<nlsthzn> but there are ppa's so not a biggie
<nlsthzn> thanks
<Unit193> Sure.
<ochosi> nlsthzn: i'm also pretty sure it won't be backported to 12.04, so the ppa is your only option
<nlsthzn> thanks ochosi
<freedomrun> is gnome-keyring-daemon needed??
<TheSheep> yes, otherwise it wouldn't be started
<freedomrun> thnx TheSheep
<timm> hello, is there a way i can listen to my music through my mic input?
<freedomrun> timm, no
<timm> hmm well on windows you can listen to your mic input. freedomrun
<GridCube> i dont really know if you can easily do that freedomrun, you will probably need to remap your devices or something like that, i would go and ask to a channel like #jack they probably know
<freedomrun> most people use output for that timm but if you have some possibility for that kind of swiching in your audio chip an even need to do that detect the hardware and experiment with drivers, and pulse audio or jack .. even I cannot advise you to do that
<timm> oh okay. i was hoping for something simple but i guess there isnt
<freedomrun> GridCube, got better answer timm :)
<timm> linux 100 windows 1
<GridCube> oh, well, timm then, :P
<timm> oh well
<GridCube> timm: you will for sure get better responses on #jack
<GridCube> or #alsa
<Guest54701> hello
<esph> I'm migrating an account from an old laptop to a new one and was wondering what other user/system settings I could move over besides those in the home folder (which is already moved). Any ideas?
<ochosi> esph: there some stuff in /etc and some in /usr
<ochosi> ofc if you installed stuff in /local then there too
<esph> ochosi: any idea what I should look for?
<ochosi> icons
<ochosi> e.g.
<ochosi> or themes
<esph> stuff for the settings manager, for instance
<ochosi> settings manager?
<ochosi> no, i was thinking fstab etc
<ochosi> maybe cron-jobs
<ochosi> system-wide scripts that you set up
<esph> ochosi: this is a family laptop, so it's mostly mundane stuff I'm looking for
<ochosi> right
<ochosi> then there prolly won't be too much you'll miss in / anyway
<esph> I've just noticed that none of the system manager settings seem to have been kept
<esph> So either the settings weren't compatible (migrated to newer version of xubuntu) or they aren't kept in /home dirs
<ochosi> system manager settinsg? do you remember which one?
<ochosi> (settings in general tend to reside in home in either ~/.config or .local or .$appname)
<esph> ochosi: things like trackpad, keyboard, and desktop background
<esph> although I've just had an idea
<esph> I don't think I restarted the WM since I copied the home folder over
<esph> ochosi: does the settings manager mess with settings in /etc for things like keyboard and trackpad?
<ochosi> nope
<esph> ok
<ochosi> which versions of xfce were you using
<ochosi> cause with xfce4.10 new mouse-settings were introduced
<ochosi> so i'm not 100% sure all the old ones were migrated
<esph> ochosi: what's an executable I can --version to find out? (the old laptop's screen is broken, so I can't use xfce4-about)
<ochosi> e.g. xfce4-settings-manager --version
<esph> ochosi: Requires X
<ochosi> oh, i thought you had x running but no screen :)
<esph> ochosi: I could, but I'd have to set up X11 forwarding
<esph> I assume I could find out with apt or synaptic?
<ochosi> no need to set up afaik, a simple -X when connecting should suffice
<ochosi> yes
<ochosi> apt-cache actually
<ochosi> apt-cache policy $package
<ochosi> e.g. sudo apt-cache policy xfce4
<esph> don't need sudo, it seems
<ochosi> yeah, you don't :)
<ochosi> at least if you don't wanna search
<esph> ochosi: 4.8.0.2 to 4.10
<ochosi> right
<ochosi> in that case it's possible that the mouse/pointer settings were lost in the migration process
<esph> ok, good to know
<esph> after restarting, the keyboard stuff is there, but not the desktop bg for some reason (and yeah, the trackpad didn't change either(
<esph> )*
<ochosi> maybe the background you set isn't there anymore?
<ochosi> better look at ~/.xsession-errors if there's anything
<ochosi> esph: anyway, gotta go now, better ask someone else ;)
<esph> ochosi: ok, thanks for the help
<ochosi> np
<ochosi> yw
<Os_Maleus1> hi all together! can You tell me, where configurations for the network-manager are possible to find? which files could help me to de-bug my wifi-settings regarding a specific router? which should I work over or delete for that?
<Os_Maleus1> baizon, bipolar? could You perhaps help me with that?
<xubuntu283> no more buttons on the windows unable to start windows settings
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus1: you could try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<Os_Maleus1> recon_lap: I am having here an Ideapad U160 (built in Broadcom adapter). Xubuntu installed over more than 1.5 years ago. everything worked fine until the weekend, when I was taking my Dlink DIR-825 router to the working place. since that, I have no proper access to the router. other machines do not have this problem. no matter which OS.
<Os_Maleus1> but to other networks, my netbook is connecting further without any problems.
<Os_Maleus1> sometimes, in the list of the used/configured wifi-connections, my old configurations pop up, even I was deleting them earlier.
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus1: interesting ;) you could try follow that guide i linked and ask if you get stuck
<Os_Maleus1> recon_lap: if I am not connected to the internet, am not able to send out pings nor see a web-page, why should I check it? the adapter works. there is something about the DHCP-setting. the folder /var/lib/dhcp/ is empty (and if it was not, I have emptied it sometimes, meanwhile.
<Os_Maleus1> if I am setting the settings for the connection manually in the way that I am giving manually an IP that is outside of the DHCP-range-reservation, I am having internet-access. but trying it with automatic IP-receiving from the router, it doesn't work out anymore.
<Os_Maleus1> switching of the access-filtering via MAC doesn't change anything on this situation.
<Os_Maleus1> determinin a specific channel nor changing that one is resulting in a solution for this problem.
<Os_Maleus1> I found a sentence that is "If you can connect to the router, but can't get an IP address, it may be because you put the wrong WEP key in." this would describe my situation, if it would be WEP, what I am using. but I am using WPA2 and the passwords are copied&pasted.
<holstein> dont use wep... disable encryption to test if you can
<holstein> use wpa
<holstein> remove what you can from the equations... connect directly to the router with a cable and see that you get an IP address, and connectivity... disable encryption, connect, test.. turn on wpa, connect test... connect to other access points... test
<holstein> Os_Maleus1: try from a live CD with the same hardware
<holstein> Os_Maleus1: go into the gui for the network manager and blow out the settings for the wifi access points.. the "remembered" ones
<holstein> Os_Maleus1: restart the machine... completly shut it down and remove the battery even
<Os_Maleus1> cable is no problem
<Os_Maleus1> rebooting (either router or the notebook) doesn't bring any changes.
<holstein> Os_Maleus1: if you can connect with other machines, you can stop messing with the router
<holstein> Os_Maleus1: you can try a live CD on the hardware, and see that it connects
<holstein> Os_Maleus1: that will tell you A. the hardware works, and B. its somthing to do with your config in the OS
<Os_Maleus1> same condition with live-CD, if I remember right. ... was just trying some hours ago.
<holstein> Os_Maleus1: i would confirm.. that is a very important test
<Os_Maleus1> to other networks I can connect, too.
<holstein> Os_Maleus1: but other machines can connect to that access point, correct?
<holstein> Os_Maleus1: and how about with encryption turned off?
<Os_Maleus1> I need to check the issue with the encryption.
<Os_Maleus1> I can connect with this machine to other networks and other machines can connect to my router.
<Os_Maleus1> it effects just the connection between my router and my netbook.
<holstein> Os_Maleus1: it?
<Os_Maleus1> the issue.
<holstein> Os_Maleus1: wep is suspicious,, and you shouldnt be using wep anyway
<recon_lap> the issue?
<Os_Maleus1> I have WPA2
<Os_Maleus1> using WPA2
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus1: if you can see your network but cannot login I'm guessing you got your password wrong
<holstein> yeah.. i would just blow those out.. i would turn off encryption temporarly and test
<Os_Maleus1> if using the clipboard for setting up the passwords?
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus1: and cut an paste of password does not necessary work
<holstein> yeah.. that can be it
<Os_Maleus1> jep, I am giving it a trial.
<Os_Maleus1> ?
<Os_Maleus1> this is now new for me.
<holstein> that can be it = using the clipboard can fail
<Os_Maleus1> *surprised*
<Os_Maleus1> would such depend from the application, I am pasting that in?
<Os_Maleus1> I mean editor, browser, GUI-configuration?
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus1: you can paste clear text into a password control , but you cannot cut from a password input. or at least you shouldn't be able to.
<Os_Maleus1> no, I did it from the clear text.
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus1: so check by disabling encryption on the router, you can also check the WPA2 setting while your there.
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus1: are you sure you got the right password?
<Os_Maleus> indeed. encryption.
<Os_Maleus> and now? if I want to apply the WPA-encryption?
<Os_Maleus> what could I change to make it work again?
<Os_Maleus> You guys mean, it could be an issue of the password. that I was clipboard-ing it?
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus: Yes, you should be able to see the correct password on the router, check that you using the correct one, and that you connecting to the correct network
<daftwilliam> so i'm having a problem, is this the place to bring it up in open chat?
<Os_Maleus> holstein, recon_lap: but the passwords seem in each case to fit. there is no mistake in those.
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus: don't know what else to suggest, double check settings, paste the output of sudo ifup <interface name> , maybe give us some clues.
<recon_lap>  
<Os_Maleus1> Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus1: it the wireless interface you testing "wlan"
<Os_Maleus1> yep.
<Os_Maleus1> eth1
<recon_lap> use ifconfig to see what interfaces you got
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus1: "eth1" is a wired interface
<Os_Maleus1> eth1, eth0 and 1o
<Os_Maleus1> has always been in my case.
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus1: seems your wireless card is not detected
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus1: sry, just checked and I'm wrong about wlan
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus1: paste the output of nm-tool
<Os_Maleus1> http://pastebin.com/cX1fVvWV
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus1: thats connected ?? State: connected (global)
<Os_Maleus1> right now it is. otherwise, I would not be able to chat with You.
<Os_Maleus1> but it is connected with manual settings.
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus1: so what setting do you change ?
<Os_Maleus1> I mean, IP above the DHCP-range of the settings of the router.
<Os_Maleus1> but it should connect within the DHCP-range.
<Os_Maleus1> so, that I could make a port-forwarding, e.g..
<Os_Maleus1> for that, I would need a steady IP. but I can not make it directly from the router. a week ago, before I was taking the router with to my working place, it was working.
<Os_Maleus1> and there, I didn't change a thing on the settings of neither the router nor the netbook.
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus1: so using "IPv4 settings -> Automatic" won't connect?  but if you give it an IP it does?
<Os_Maleus1> tail -f /var/syslog is showing that the authentication is being finished. only an IP I do not receive.
<Os_Maleus1> is a local domain name having to do something with that? but for manual settings, I am not making any kind of notes regarding such either.
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus1: and your router is using DHCP ?
<Os_Maleus> yes, it does. ... usually. but not at the moment, because, I won't receive an IP. for all other PCs at my home, it works out without any trouble.
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus: reboot the modem maybe, but I'm out of ideas.
<Os_Maleus> sadly no, that doesn't help either. I was even trying to let it unplugged over hours. no chance. :-(
<Os_Maleus> but thank You really very much for Your kind help, recon_lap!
<crond> Interesting, Media Hint works with Netflix-Desktop
<heraclitis> Is this command sufficient to create a backup image of a hard drive? "dd if=/dev/SOURCE of=/dev/Destination.img?
<heraclitis> My goal is to experiment all I want, and if I mess something up, I want to be able to burn the image back to the hard drive.
<torax> that will make a bit-by-bit copy of the _whole_ hard drive, if you have 1TB drive it will make 1TB file
<heraclitis> It's only 80 gb, so I'm not too concerned about size. But I'd be able to burn the image back to the drive? Would I have to format the drive first, then use the command in reverse?
<heraclitis> Also, would md5sum give me a reliable indication of integrity?
<torax> I use clonezilla to take full disk backups, but i dont see why that would not work also
<heraclitis> Cool. Is clonezilla a mozilla product?
<torax> nope
<torax> http://partedmagic.com i use this, its a "save your system" distro
<torax> it also includes clonezilla
<recon_lap> It is jokingly said that dd stands for "disk destroyer", "data destroyer", "death and destruction", "damn dangerous", or "delete data", lol
<torax> After you type something wrong it is no longer a joke :D
<torax> I think clonezilla is safer :P
<heraclitis> That's good to know. I will look at it. Parted magic runs well from a thumb drive?
<freedomrun> the xfce session is loging-out randomly .. in which log I should look for the reason .. ?
<ochosi> freedomrun: you can try ~/.xsession-errors
<freedomrun> thnx ochosi :) that is only place I didn`t look at instead it should be the 1st one to look at .. thnx man
<ochosi> np
<ochosi> depending on the issue (and its debugging features) you might or might not find something there :)
<freedomrun> eew alot errors .. which is logical .. I must admit I installed xubuntu over kubuntu now I have to fix things manualy
<ochosi> ouch
<ochosi> well i guess there's lotsa kde-services...
<ochosi> if you haven't spent too much time on it, a clean install might be worth thinking about
<freedomrun> nah I did purge them mostly infact all there are just conflicting references like it is visible from .xsession-errors like oxygen-gtk engine reference
<ochosi> ah, i see
<ochosi> bbiab
#xubuntu 2013-01-30
<mattgaviota> hi
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> is there a way to have webapps in xubuntu ?
<aLeSD> or it's an unity stuff
<vorsorken> Just upgraded to 12.10. I noticed that a keyboard shortcut that I defined in 12.04 using Settings Manager -> Keyboard -> Application Shortcuts no longer works. It was Ctrl+Shift+z, but now it says <Primary>z and when I try to redefine it, it keeps reverting to that.
<Guest4328> unsupported back-ports would be.... updates for an earlier version of xubuntu, but haven't been tested and confirmed 100% with my ver(12.04)?
<entreri> hello, any plan to integrate Ubuntu One et al. into future releases ?
<Cheri703> entreri: you can install ubuntu one
<Cheri703> vorsorken: primary is ctrl apparently, you should be able to set it as primary shift z
<Cheri703> or whatever
<vorsorken> When it prompts for the shortcut keys, it shows primary then shift, but as soon as I add "z" it gets rid of shift and is left as primary+z
<Guest4328> I always had to do them real slow, and hold.. gl
<Cheri703> that is weird, I'm playing with it
<Cheri703> I was able to set up ctrl alt t the other day and it was fine
<Guest4328> try your other ctrl, or 'primary'?
<Guest4328> maybe there is a conf you can just edit it in plaintext
<vorsorken> the other control actually causes the shortcut to get deleted...weird
<Cheri703> ctrl alt should work
<vorsorken> yeah control alt + whatever seems to work fine
<vorsorken> I found an xml file in .config somewhere
<Cheri703> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/1055810
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1055810 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Cannot create keyboard shortcuts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vorsorken> if I edit that by hand, what do I need to do to get it to load?
<vorsorken> just log out and back in?
<Guest4328> yes. backup beforehand though
<Cheri703> It only shows that 5 people (well, 6 now that I hit it) are affected, so log in to launchpad and mark it as affecting you
<vorsorken> will do, thanks
<atom1sk> So ubuntu is a real resource hog, this dist runs great on this old comp. very happy
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> I have an xubuntu live CD that has a working display / x11
<genoobie> and an lubuntu install that does not...
<genoobie> I don't know if the x11 is different from the login screen to the DE
<genoobie> but anyhow, I am going to boot xubuntu live
<genoobie> and see if I can pump the X11 stuff from xubuntu into lubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> genoobie:  have you had a look at the X log from the instal ?
<well_laid_lawn> might tell you about the faail
<well_laid_lawn> s/aa/a/
<genoobie> well_laid_lawn, not yet.
<genoobie> well_laid_lawn, let me boot up the xubuntu live and see if I can poke around a bit
<well_laid_lawn> I'd start there - might be an easy fix
<genoobie> well_laid_lawn, here's an idea
<genoobie> the splash screen comes up okay
<genoobie> it's only the dm that seems busted atm
<genoobie> so if I log in and startx, and it works
<genoobie> that should tell me something, no?
<genoobie> I have a puppy linux that recognizes the video
<genoobie> so I copied the xorg.conf to the /etc/x11
<genoobie> and it changed the appearance of the dm page
<genoobie> but it was still not working
<well_laid_lawn> you should be able to have X start without a xorg.conf so just remove/rename that
<genoobie> yes, there wasn't one in there when I copied it over.
<genoobie> xubuntu live is starting (almost 25 min later)
<well_laid_lawn> I'd check the log instead of trying to guess at a solution
<genoobie> okay, I will check there first
<genoobie> well_laid_lawn, now, xubuntu has started
<genoobie> how do I find out the driver details?
<well_laid_lawn> if you had successfully run startx the last time you booted you'll need to check Xorg.0.log.old
<genoobie> maybe I am not making myself clear...I have an install  of lubuntu and xubuntu is live
<genoobie> I want to use the working xubuntu to fix the lubuntu install
<well_laid_lawn> yep so you have to mount the installed os's partition and check the log in there
<well_laid_lawn> it could be the dm's conf that is wrong or something else so you have to find what's causing the problem
<genoobie> well_laid_lawn, I'm a bit dense, so I am looking in X11.log old
<genoobie> what am I looking for??
<well_laid_lawn> errors in the X log are marked with EE so mount the installed os's root partition
<genoobie> okay, E SAVAGE (0): DRI isn't enabled
<well_laid_lawn> open the file manager in the xubuntu live cd and it should show the partition on the left
<genoobie> choose mode 117 at 60 Hz
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<genoobie> yep, I'm looking at the log
<well_laid_lawn> the error should be near the end of the log
<genoobie> first problem, (EE) failed to load module "xaa" (module does not exist, 0)
<genoobie> first EE
<genoobie> open /dev/dri/card0 no such file or directory
<well_laid_lawn> start at the bottom and work up
<genoobie> okay, from the bottom..
<well_laid_lawn> make sure you have the log that reflects a failed X start
<genoobie> no, I don't think x fails to start
<genoobie> it just looks like the wrong mode
<genoobie> there is wacko video on the screen...
<well_laid_lawn>  genoobie | I have an xubuntu live CD that has a working display / x11
<well_laid_lawn>              │      genoobie | and an lubuntu install that does not...
<genoobie> yes, true
<genoobie> the display is not working, i.e. there is an x-start but it appears to be goofed (in lubuntu)
<genoobie> only on the dm screen
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> looking at the xubuntu x-log
<genoobie> no errors
<well_laid_lawn> those graphics card aren't very good - here's one bug report - https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-savage/+question/195862
<genoobie> yes, they are shit actually :)
<well_laid_lawn> lubuntu and xubuntu use the same repos so the software handling the graphics is the same
<genoobie> but you'd think xubuntu vs lubuntu they'd both load the stupid thing or they'd both not load it
<genoobie> right my point
<genoobie> so what gives...
<genoobie> the only difference is that I used an alternate install CD for lubuntu
<genoobie> so maybe that's what did it...
<genoobie> I dunno, it seems like there should be enough info b/w the two sets of log files / distros to figure the shit out...
<well_laid_lawn> what versions are the live cd and the install ?
<well_laid_lawn> found this - http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?70813-DRI1-drivers-for-Ubuntu-12-04-%28savage-mga-r128-tdfx-sis-unichrome%29
<well_laid_lawn> mentions deprecation in the drivers support moving to 12.04
<genoobie> lubuntu 12.10, xubuntu 12.04
<well_laid_lawn> it might be easiest to just make a ~/.xinitrc and remove the dm
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> I'm game
<well_laid_lawn> since X works ok with the window manager
<genoobie> okay, first of all, I can seem to be able to delete / write to the mounted fs
<genoobie> any way to fix?
<genoobie> at least that would tell me where the problem was
<well_laid_lawn> in a terminal run   mount   and check if the partition is ro or rw
<genoobie> well_laid_lawn, I'm sorry, what mount cmd would I use
<genoobie> it says rw
<well_laid_lawn> try using gksudo to edit whatever file like gksudo leafpad ~/.xinitrc
<well_laid_lawn> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<genoobie> well_laid_lawn, I tried to remove the xorg.conf, would not happen
<genoobie> oh eff
<genoobie> ~/.xinitrc isn't going to place this in the right place
<well_laid_lawn> you need to add the path to where it is mounted
<well_laid_lawn> my bad... ;)
<genoobie> but first, I still don't have permissions to write (afaik)
<genoobie> but ok
<genoobie> that's the home directory correct?
<genoobie> so the full path is...
<genoobie> is that /home/user?
<genoobie> but the dm wants a login...
<genoobie> urgh
<well_laid_lawn> the mount command should show you where it is mounted
<genoobie> yes, media/blah blah
<genoobie> but am I making the .xinitrc in the root directory?
<freedomrun> I have xfce-session crashed again and using 4.10 & 4.12 PPAs on Quantal, pressed "Show Details" button and waited thing to generate, now when I press "Continue" button nothing happens, can I get some help on how and where to report this??
<genoobie> oh eff
<genoobie> I have to do this tomorrow
<genoobie> I have to get up for work in three hours
<genoobie> my boss isn't going to understand if my work isn't done because I am trying to make an old laptop work for my kids
<freedomrun> bbl
<jellyware> just started using xubuntu 12.04  great work guys!
<jellyware> works a treat on my P4
<knome> thanks and enjoy
<genoobie> switching back to xp here...
<genoobie> tried but no success...
<jellyware> really?
<jellyware> what didn't work for you genoobie?
<genoobie> yeah...older hardware, not much support for video
<jellyware> oh.  thats no good
<genoobie> couldn't really get the x-enviro going
<genoobie> yeah, whatcha gonna do?
<jellyware> would love to help but I'm not the tech type sorry
<genoobie> PIII 800MHz, 384MB Ram
<genoobie> np
<genoobie> nite
<TROJAN719> hello friends
<TROJAN719> i've got a question
<TROJAN719> which version of xubuntu does support UEFI/EFI natively?
<Unit193> You can easily use 12.10 64bit with UEFI.
<TROJAN719> i tried to boot it on my laptop with UEFI mode on - it didn't boot at all
<Unit193> Pretty easily.
<TROJAN719> well i need x86 :)
<Unit193> Well, none as far as I read.
<Unit193> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<TROJAN719>  (32bit installer does not detect EFI)
<TROJAN719> eh
<TROJAN719> ok, thank you very much
<TROJAN719> bb
<tjingboem> my brtoher printer does nor print anymore - it did a few weeks ago...are there any changes ?
<GridCube> how could we know?
<tjingboem> could be that there are some radical print software changes that i do not know about..
<xubuntu248> need help
<knome> !ask | xubuntu248
<ubottu> xubuntu248: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu248> when i login to my account, a blue background appears but the desktop/my account itself does not
<xubuntu248> it just sits on a blueish background and nothing loads up
<GridCube> xubuntu248: if you have installed nautilus, uninstall it and relogin
<xubuntu248> i don't think i have, and i can't uninstall anything, i type my password in, it accepts the password but then a blue background appears but nothing else
<xubuntu248> a contification saying i'm connected to my wifi shows up but that's it
<xubuntu248> notification*
<GridCube> xubuntu248: if you press alt-f2 a launcher should pop-up, type xfce4-panel
<GridCube> or xfce4-panel --restart
<xubuntu248> ok done that, i clicked Launch, nothing happened
<xubuntu248> tried the restart one too, a red stop icon appeared on the left of where i typed it
<GridCube> very weird, type xfce4-terminal to open a terminal and retype xfce4-panel there to see what it says
<GridCube> you can launch firefox there too, to pastebin results
<xubuntu248> not working either
<GridCube> xfce4-panel doesnt work?
<GridCube> xterm?
<xubuntu248> nope... it's been happening since i went into the settings and enabled some splash screen, just to see what it was
<xubuntu248> i get the mouse splash screen when i login
<xubuntu248> then just a blue desktop abckground, which isn't my background
<xubuntu248> and nothing else
<GridCube> well, on the login stage, choose a guest user
<xubuntu248> ok
<xubuntu248> just a grey background when i login as a guest, with my mouse cursor, that's it
<GridCube> not even a terminal?
<GridCube> :/ choose an xterm session?
<xubuntu248> no menus, just a grey background and a cursor
<xubuntu248> there's an xfce session option? same thing happen with that though
<xubuntu248> i'd just reinstall it but i've got some important files i need to get off my account
<xubuntu248> ive got terminal running in an xfce sesion
<xubuntu248> what now GridCube?
<GridCube> ok, now run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktopn --reinstall
<GridCube> without that n on xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> im not really sure that will get rid of the broken config though, so you might want to also delete all the files on ~/.config/xfce4
<xubuntu248> ok, waiting for it to complete now
<GridCube> though i dont know where the change to the splash screen was made, so it might be in other place
<xubuntu248> it's complete, some files failed to download apparently.. i'll see if it's fixed
<xubuntu248> ok i think i've got it sorted out now
<xubuntu248> thanks a lot for that Grid
<GridCube> :) good luck
<xubuntu248> :) thanks
<entreri> hey there, I'm looking to format a USB drive with that command ; 'sudo cat /dev/random > /dev/sdc' but it doesn't do anyhing, any idea ?
<entreri> I used to do it this way in the past in archlinux
<well_laid_lawn> most people use dd for that
<entreri> well_laid_lawn: dd seems to work, thanks
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<David-A> entreri: the reason sudo ... >/dev/blabla does not work is the redirect (>) occurs before sudo, that is as your normal user that has no write access to raw devices.
<David-A> entreri: I suspect it gave "permission denied" and not "it doesn't do anything"
<CajunTechie> Hi everyone. Any way to find out why my xubuntu suddenly freezes and needs a hard reboot? Which logs would I look in?
<well_laid_lawn> CajunTechie:  most times a freeze stops logs from being written to but try the Xorg log and kernel log in /var/log
<CajunTechie> Thanks well_laid_lawn. I'll take a look. I don't think it's a full freeze. Streaming music keeps going but nothing responds/
<well_laid_lawn> CajunTechie:  can you change to a tty with Ctrl+Alt+F2 when it happens?
<CajunTechie> Sometimes. Most times, no.
<well_laid_lawn> k
<CajunTechie> well_laid_lawn: So do you have any suggested ways to troubleshoot random freezes?
<well_laid_lawn> CajunTechie:  monitoring temps is a good start
<Petros> Hello. I just ahad power cut and now, when I log into my profile, after a while the system say something like "nfs core dump" and restarts to the login screen. Now I am working on the guest profile. Any hint how to deal with it?
<user> hi guys
<user> having issues with my nokia booklet 3g notebook
<holstein> user: with the 3g internet?
<user> no, with waking after sleep
<user> every time i wake it the screen goes to green and i have to restart
<user> currently running xubuntu
<holstein> user: i would try different graphics drivers, and see if you find someone with that *exact* issue
<holstein> i might try and see if i could pull the hard drive out and test with a live CD or USB
<holstein> then, i could force restarts without worrying about the drive, though testing different graphics drivers might be more challenging
<holstein> you could test with "nomodeset" though, and get an idea
<David-A> Petros: you have network storage or something set up for you normal user? if you could find the dot-file containing its config and remove it (not remove, but move out of the way) and reconfigure it.
<holstein> Petros: yeah, i agree with David-A ...if the issue is fine as another user, then the issue is in the /home directory somewhere
<user> i know that nokia notebook ubuntu users had some sort of issues with gma500 graphic drivers, but that was like year 2010
<holstein> user: i dont think that has changed much.. the support
<holstein> user: i had an issue like that and i choose not to sleep the machine
<Petros> user, David-A - can I access (not encrypted) home dir from the guest profile?
<user> so whats the alternative for sleep then?
<holstein> Petros: you should be able to login from the recover console, or commandline
<David-A> Petros: guest can not change other users files, but can normally read them. (except those it can't)
<holstein> Petros: with FOSS, the answer is almost always "yes"... but knowing how can be tricky
<entreri> David-A: that's right, but after that I loged in as root and did it, did not do anything : P
<entreri> but yeah the command I wrote as an exemple was not accurate to the symptom "doesn't do anything"
<David-A> Petros: did what as root? what dot-file did you move away? (I cannot tell what dot-file it should be, but maybe someone elses bell rings)
<holstein> i usually just move them all, and test.. and then put things back as needed
<user> alternatives to sleep?
<Petros> Guys, thank you for pointing the direction - I am beginning the long evening with xubuntu :-)
<holstein> user: shutting down
<knome> it's safe to remove at least ~/.cache
<knome> and it's usually a good idea to do "mv -R ~/.config ~/.config.backup before trying things out
<knome> and just try to login after doing that (since all the config should be reset)
<holstein> yup... i like to just move the whole thing, and try it, just to be sure i can login and that was the issue
<jonny|> Hi guys, quick question: I just installed Xubuntu and it automatically mounted my Windows drive. When I try to unmount it, it says 'one or more applications are keeping this volume busy' - am I right that nothing bad will happen to my windows partition if I force the unmount?
<holstein> jonny|: if you are worried, you can shutdown,.. it really depends on what is keeping what busy, and why/how
<jonny|> holstein: It looks like there should be a box saying which application is using the partition, but there isn't anything in it.
<holstein> jonny|: could just the the filemanager
<holstein> jonny|: i would have my data backedup.. i would mount it with a live CD if i were worried.. i would shutdown if i were concerned that the force unmout would break something
<jonny|> holstein: Thanks for your help :)
<Muzz> Is it possible to have cpu and memory usage displayed in a panel as text?
<David-A> Muzz: there is a "generic monitor" that shows the output text of any command. make a script that outputs numbers or short text for cpu and memory usage.
<Muzz> Thanks, I'll try that.
 * xubuntu203 saluda  a todos.
 * dbillyx saluda a todos de nuevo
<dbillyx> necesito algo de ayuda con la instalacion de xubuntu ...
<dbillyx> este es el problema que me da
<dbillyx> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-31715.html
<dbillyx> lo mismo que le paso a ese usuario....
<dbillyx> pero aca esta todo bien...
<knome> !es | dbillyx
<ubottu> dbillyx: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<dbillyx> si existiera ese canal ...
<knome> please, this channel is english only
<knome> if #xubuntu-es doesn't exist, you can ask in #ubuntu-es
<knome> they should be able to help with xubuntu too (and many of the questions aren't xubuntu-specific anyway)
<dbillyx> Failed to create the swap space, creation failed swap space in partition
<zoom> hey
<knome> zoom, hullo
<zoom> im having trouble with a laptop that refuses to enter any sort of power saving mode
<zoom> it simply blanks the screen and comes back to the desktop after a few seconds
<zoom> and sadly the very limited acer bios has 0.0 options to change stuff
<zoom> foudn several posts with people having trouble with usb controllers (specifically usb , which i dont have)
<knome> zoom, have you googled for your laptop model if somebody else has gotten things to work?
<zoom> sadly i havent turned up much
<knome> right, the next question is - can you update your bios?
<knome> i mean 1) is there updates available 2) do you have a method you can use 3) are you willing to
<zoom> the will and abillity are there
<zoom> lets see if they updated something
<zoom> by the way i checked against a ubuntu lts live cd and got the same behavior
<knome> that's bad
<knome> but a bios update can help a lot
<knome> did with my wife's older hp, suddenly many many things started working
<zoom> but since #ubuntu is having several conversations at once I came here
<knome> not so sure how open acer are going, but...
<zoom> other than the sleeping ive been rather happy
<knome> well, since this isn't de-specific, feel free to ask here too (though you'd have more possibilities of getting help in #ubuntu even if it is a bit more traffic there)
<zoom> was delighted to see the full disk encryption on the normal cd (have had ubuntu as "fix windows" dual boots and i use it at work to develop")
<zoom> aww, too bad
<zoom> acer has 3.04, my bios is alread 2.04
<zoom> the powermanager makes a seperate pm_suspend.log, but i havent found out what kills it
<zoom> i could clear it and pastebin you a copy of exactly one suspend attempt
<zoom> the only thing the bios lets me choose is wether or not i want a serial, IR and parralel port... and the time
<zoom> pastebin.com/RQesRUw3 for the pm-suspend and pm-powersave.log , if that would help anyone
<knome> sorry, i'm pretty clueless
<zoom> ill try a xubuntu 12.04 32bit live cd (the others were 64), if that behaves the same i guess ill have to attack a forum with it
<zoom> the bug that is
<zoom> 'problem'
<zoom> or "potential" as our agile coach would call it
<knome> agile... :)
<zoom> running faster than others when the mob comes knocking on the door?
<knome> probably not...
<xubuntu064> hello
<knome> hello
<xubuntu064> can i have cairo dock in this distro?
<knome> that should work, but there's no guarantee how well it will work
<xubuntu064> ok,
#xubuntu 2013-01-31
<zoom> ok, 32 bit behaves exactly the same. so it must be something version unrelated with this laptop
<zoom> thanks for trying anyway
<Petros> Hi ther. Couple hours ago I had problems with uncontrolled session shut down (after a power cut). As I cleared my .Config it is ok now (thank you guys). It appears, the crashed app is skype. I removed .skype dir and reinstalled skype using software centre - no success. Skype support forum yields no answer. Please advise.
<Unit193> Petros: Try fully purging the application >  sudo apt-get purge skype skype-bin   then reinstall  with  sudo apt-get install skype-bin
<Petros> Unit193: executing...
<Fudge> anyone happen to have a script to get all depends to prepare for installing xfce from git
<Petros> Unit193: same effect - just relogged after a crash
<disco-eel> hi
<disco-eel> I had a ? about kernel mods but its too chattery in Ubuntu, anyone awake
<Noskcaj10> congrats on being the best DE for gaming. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1304_desktop1&num=1
<ochosi> Noskcaj10: well, there doesn't seem to be a really conclusive result in that article
<Noskcaj10> xubuntu generally got the best fps, just saying.
<estonia> hi
<estonia> having problems with waking computer from suspend on my nokia 3g booklet running xubuntu 12.10
<estonia> after wake the screen is stripy and i only can access tty console
<estonia> running command sudo service lightdm restart brings me back to log in screen and everything is as normal
<estonia> any suggestions?
<estonia> anyone?
<xubuntu894> hllow xubuntu users
<estonia> having problems with waking computer from suspend on my nokia 3g booklet running xubuntu 12.10
<estonia> anyone?
<xubuntu894> Do somebody know advice me with me ace aspire one d270, i instaled xubuntu but i have problem with startx, there is problem to sreen found
<xubuntu894> how or where i can find some info about gma3650
<estonia> having problems with waking computer from suspend on my nokia 3g booklet running xubuntu 12.10
<estonia> anyone?
<knome> !patience | estonia
<ubottu> estonia: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<qwertz_> any estimates on which xfce will make it into 13.04?
<qwertz_> oh actually i see 4.12 pre1 has been released!
<qwertz_> damnit, that was 4.10 pre1 :(
<koegs> qwertz_: 4.10 is final
<koegs> and 4.10 is in 12.10
<qwertz_> okay, so the devs have explicitly decided against 4.12 in 13.04?
<Unit193> qwertz_: It won't be released in time.
<qwertz_> Unit193, that's a pity...
<qwertz_> i thought this time they targeted a xubuntu-friendly release-schedule...
<knome> that's not their main goal
<dydzEz2_> i got a new ultrabook, is xubuntu a really easy install, basically i just shrink my current w8 OS (I use for games and office and some other software) and use that new space for xubuntu in the gui installation?
<dydzEz2_> i have questions about updates, using grub. When a new version comes out, like 13.xx -- how do you upgrade from 12 to 13
<dydzEz2_> will you be able to do it within the OS
<knome> dydzEz2_, the installation should go that smoothly
<knome> dydzEz2_, upgrades from releases to others are easy, and yes, you'll definitely be able to do it within the OS
<dydzEz2_> ok thanks
<dydzEz2_> i guess ill just secure my wireless driver for linux
<knome> making backups of what you have before installing is never a bad idea
<dydzEz2_> knome do you recommened unetbootin?
<dydzEz2_> yeah of course
<knome> i haven't used it myself
<knome> if you download the ISO, you can use the live CD to see if your hardware works out of the box
<knome> (there are also ways to make a bootable usb stick out of the ISO, if you don't have an optical drive)
<dydzEz2_> yeah
<dydzEz2_> i have to use a usb stick
<dydzEz2_> i got a x1 carbon ultrabook from lenovo
<koegs> got the same :)
<dydzEz2_> i know theres like 2-3 good usb installers like unetbootin and universal usb installer or something
<dydzEz2_> oh yeah?
<koegs> works like a breeze
<knome> !usb | dydzEz2_
<ubottu> dydzEz2_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dydzEz2_> isnt it such a nice feeel
<dydzEz2_> did everything work out of the box?
<koegs> dydzEz2_: yes
<koegs> i use 12.10, but i think 12.04 LTS should work also
<dydzEz2_> thats great
<dydzEz2_> imma do updates then make a w8 backup then do this
<dydzEz2_> i guess ill use lenovos backup tool
<dydzEz2_> thanks for the advice
<knome> dydzEz2_, good luck and have fun :)
<dydzEz2_> knome, one more thing, do you think I should go 64 bit
<dydzEz2_> since we have the same laptop, i know you'd be very helpful in this answer
<knome> dydzEz2_, it was koegs who had the same laptop :)
<dydzEz2_> oh lol
<dydzEz2_> koegs!
<dydzEz2_> 64 bit or 32 bit
<koegs> i use 64bit on every OS as long as the CPU supports it
<dydzEz2_> alright 64 bit xubuntu it is
<dydzEz2_> is there really any reason not to get 12.10?
<CHIex> Hello, I am new to Linux, looking for distribution. Could you give some tips which would be good for a new user?
<knome> dydzEz2_, if you want longer support
<CHIex> what is the difference between XUBUNTU and UBUNTU?
<knome> CHIex, xubuntu would suit you well, for example
<CHIex> knome: WHY?
<dydzEz2_> knome: wont i eventually just able to do just upgrade to the newer version anyway
<knome> dydzEz2_, yes, but if you go with 12.10, you'll have to upgrade all the releases between
<knome> dydzEz2_, from 12.04 you can jump straight to 14.04
<dydzEz2_> oh
<dydzEz2_> so going with 12.10 just takes more downloading time
<knome> CHIex, the main difference is that xubuntu uses xfce as the desktop environment, ubuntu uses unity
<knome> dydzEz2_, well, not *right now* :)
<knome> dydzEz2_, 14.04 is released in april 2014...
<dydzEz2_> yeah
<dydzEz2_> im fine with just getting  12.10 if it lets me have the drivers
<dydzEz2_> ill do live cd tests
<CHIex> so if something goes wrong or I dont know, I could ask in UBUNTU forums? They seem to have larger support so that might be useful sometime
<knome> CHIex, some of the questions are xubuntu-specific, but many are not
<dydzEz2_> btw when i can dl 12.04, theres an "alternate" link -- whats that for
<knome> CHIex, so yes, in many cases, you can
<knome> dydzEz2_, that's the non-graphical installation with a few extra installation options
<dydzEz2_> oh
<knome> dydzEz2_, you'll need desktop if you want to do live cd tests
<CHIex> so what are CONS and PROS of Xubuntu?
<knome> CHIex, compared to what?
<CHIex> to UBUNTU, SUSE and MINT
<dydzEz2_> oh knome, so these links at getxubuntu are just pure installation
<knome> CHIex, can you please not shout (eg. not write in CAPS)?
<knome> CHIex, xubuntu is lighter than ubuntu.
<knome> CHIex, the difference between xubuntu and suse/mint are more notable, what's the best depends on your needs
<CHIex> pardon about that
<knome> dydzEz2_, hmm, which ones?
<dydzEz2_> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<knome> dydzEz2_, both desktop and alternate will install the same system (unless you use one of the extra options with alternate)
<CHIex> well I want stuff to be easy, installing without problem, good support, for older computer, for watching videos, support for software and drivers
<knome> dydzEz2_, for 12.10, there's only desktop ISO's
<dydzEz2_> yeah i downloaded destkop
<dydzEz2_> yeah
<dydzEz2_> ok so im good
<dydzEz2_> ill be able to test the live CD
<dydzEz2_> ill just use unetbootin or whatever from
<dydzEz2_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<knome> CHIex, define "older computer"? how much ram do you have?
<knome> dydzEz2_, yup, good luck :)
<CHIex> I dont know, I havent bought it yet
<CHIex> I would also use it for downloading podcasts, sometimes for more days in a row
<knome> CHIex, if you have 512MB or less, you might want to look at other alternatives such as lubuntu or even more lightweight ones
<CHIex> no, I will have much more RAM
<knome> CHIex, in that case, xubuntu should work well for you
<CHIex> the same software and drivers that work on UBUNTU work on XUBUNTU too?
<knome> CHIex, yes, since they share the same core
<knome> CHIex, you can see if everything works before installing with a live cd
<CHIex> what about installing? would it be difficult or would I need to do command line stuff sometimes?
<CHIex> what is the same as in Ubuntu and what is not? What is the difference?
<knome> CHIex, command line is optional for the vast majority of basic tasks
<knome> CHIex, as i said, xubuntu uses xfce while ubuntu uses unity (they look and feel different)
<knome> CHIex, xubuntu also has a different set of default applications, though everything that is available in ubuntu is also available in xubuntu (and the other way around, naturally)
<dydzEz2_> perfect, checksums are valid
<dydzEz2_> im good to go after i backup and update windows
<knome> ok, i need to get some fresh air (and take out the garbage)
<knome> will be back later
<MoL0ToV> hi to all! i attached 2 monitor on my graphics board. now i see same thing on both display. howto set the extend, not cloned mode?
<koegs> MoL0ToV: which gpu/graphics card?
<MoL0ToV> an ati
<MoL0ToV> ATI RV515 [Radeon X1300]
<ochosi> MoL0ToV: you can either use xrandr (commandline), install arandr (GUI) or add a PPA to get the new xfce-display dialog that'll enable you to use the socalled "extended desktop mode"
<ochosi> or if you use proprietary ATI drivers you'll get the ATI display-dialog, with which you can do that as well
<MoL0ToV> no free
<dydzEz2_> !usbn
<dydzEz2_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MoL0ToV> Errore di XRandR:
<MoL0ToV> XRandR returned error code 1: xrandr: cannot find crtc for output VGA-0
<freedomrun> ok I think the time came to admit and say that
<freedomrun> help! help!
<freedomrun> xfce session random restarting problem ..
<dydzEz2_> a question about using lil usb creator, what does setting up a persistence mean
<dydzEz2_> what benefits does it have
<dydzEz2_> i set the whole drive to persistence
<dydzEz2_> does this mean  i can use it as a live cd and also install it onto my internal hard drive
<dydzEz2_> oh
<dydzEz2_> it just lets me make changes
<dydzEz2_> but the install file should still be there
<finite9> I installed xfce4 on my Ubuntu 12.10 server to get a basic desktop, but it seems to be a vanilla xfce.  What major components do I need to install to get it roughly similar to what Xubuntu is?
<freedomrun> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop -y
<freedomrun> finite9, ↓
<dydzEz2_> got 221GB on my main OS on my x1 carbon ultrabook, how much shoulld i put up for xubuntu
<dydzEz2_> imma just have to two OS
<dydzEz2_> i mainly need linux for GNU software for LaTeX
<recon_lap> dydzEz2_: depends, But i'd suggest 40gb as a reasonable starter size.
<host> hi
<host> wiil xubuntu 12.04.02 get xfce 4.10?
<host> *will
<koegs> host: nope
<host> thx
<koegs> you can get it via the ppa
<xubuntu865> hi, how can i install both libxerces-c-dev and libxerces-c-dev:i386 on a 64-bit machine?
<xubuntu865> does anyone know how can i install both libxerces-c-dev and libxerces-c-dev:i386 on a 64-bit machine?
<knome> !patience | xubuntu865
<ubottu> xubuntu865: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<holstein> xubuntu865: no need to repost
<holstein> xubuntu865: if one of the volunteers can help, they will.. let me link what i used to install 32bit lightscribe in 64bit ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> xubuntu865: it looked a lot like this http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-a-32bit-programme-in-64bit-ubuntu/ ,though i seem to remember it being more automated last time i set it up
<daswort> my xubuntu 12.10 doesnt show the printer applet. Is that related to the messaging-menu bug?
<EmeraldBot> Hello?
<holstein> daswort: what are you looking for?
<daswort> holstein: `system-config-printer-applet`, i can start it without errors, but i cant see it anywhere
<holstein> daswort: whare are you trying to do?
<holstein> what*
<daswort> i want the little tray icon, when i use the printer
<holstein> daswort: sure... for what?
<holstein> daswort: to see what printed or not?
<holstein> daswort: to cancel printing?
<holstein> whats the goal? what is happening and what do you want to happen?
<holstein> daswort: have you tried as a differnt user?
<daswort> to access system-config-printer-applet easily
<daswort> holstein: no, but i will
<holstein> daswort: it doesnt start anything for me, but i dont know that i care, or need it
<freedomrun> aaa help help
<freedomrun> xfce session randomly restarts
<freedomrun> can someone help me diagnose this maybe someone had similar situation?!?
<holstein> freedomrun: i suggest trying a another user to remove your user config from the equation.. try and see what triggers it.. stop using any compositors you might have added and test... look for upgrades... purge ppa packages
<freedomrun> holstein, thnx but I tried almost all .. could it be lightdm related?
<freedomrun> also ia32libs problem .. this is 64bit xubuntu
<holstein> freedomrun: then, just finish trying, so that you can say i have tried "all"
<holstein> freedomrun: if you have pacakge problems, that could be it.. i usually run "sudo apt-get update" and troubleshoot errors
<holstein> freedomrun: running as another user can help determine this.. it can let you know if its a system-wide pacakge related issue, or your config
<freedomrun> holstein, thnx I`ll try again as another user
<freedomrun> holstein, ok it looks like user related isue I did a switch user and there nothing bad happens .. man can`t find this critical one
<holstein> freedomrun: i usually just move everything out of /home and test again, and start putting things back i need, til i find the issue, or i find i dont need the things i moved
<freedomrun> holstein, thnx man .. I guess I`ll have to move everything (this is work comp) on a backup and restore after clean install ... will spend cca 4-5h, need to be ready in the morning
<holstein> freedomrun: i would just move it out, test as that user, and put things back
<freedomrun> 250 GB?
<freedomrun> or just config files?
<holstein> freedomrun: the issue is, if it *is* your config, and you move/backup your /home, it will still be an issue when you restore your /home after a fresh install
<holstein> freedomrun: i would do just the .config files.. not the data..
<freedomrun> holstein, ok
<freedomrun> holstein, I ment to restore only data after fresh install no configs
<holstein> freedomrun: cool.. i only wanted to clarify, so you didnt think you necessarily had to fresh install
<freedomrun> I remember some thing pulled in half of stupid gnome3 stuff as a deps
<freedomrun> I never wanted that in xfce
<freedomrun> but I made an error
<xubuntu204> .
#xubuntu 2013-02-01
<heraclitis> Good program for presenting network topography for xubuntu?
<paperboats> Just installed Xubuntu 12.10 on my MacBook 7,1. It just werks! :)
<heraclitis> is there a pastebin for images? like screenshots?
<Unit193> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<heraclitis> unit193: thanks
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<theforsaken> how do i get firefox to play you tube videos
<theforsaken> ?
<Unit193> Install flash, and/or go to http://youtube.com/html5 and hit join.
<theforsaken> i got flash installed and its not working
<theforsaken> just a black box
<holstein> theforsaken: did you restart the browser after installing flash?
<theforsaken> yes
<holstein> theforsaken: how did you install flash?
<theforsaken> with the software center
<Unit193> What package, and you may want to disable hardware accel. in it.
<theforsaken> Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<theforsaken> where the video would be theres a black box that flashes on and off
<theforsaken> no sound or video
<theforsaken> no missing plugin popup
<holstein> theforsaken: i would test... i sometimes install chrome.. i sometimes try different graphics drivers
<holstein> theforsaken: you *have* the plugin.. so there shouldnt be a popup
<holstein> theforsaken: do you have compositing?
<theforsaken> wtf is that? (I'm a noob linux user)
<holstein> theforsaken: then, you likely didnt add it in... what graphics hardware are you using? driver?
<theforsaken> 32MB DDR SDRAM Integrated ProSavageDDR Graphics
<theforsaken> old pc
<holstein> theforsaken: i would try with chrome... test it since they ship their own flash in the 32bit
<holstein> theforsaken: i would have realistic expectations of that hardware
<holstein> theforsaken: you wont get better performance from flash in linux.. it will likely be worse
<theforsaken> the original hadrive fryed with xp on it so im useing a 6GB harddrive with xubuntu tho i did upgrade the ram from 256MB to 1.3 GB
<Cheri703> this is what I always used for firefox before I switched to chrome: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<theforsaken> dont care about video quallity just need it working
<holstein> theforsaken: also, the html5 suggestion
<holstein> i dont think its a matter of getting flash to work.. it *is* working.. and thats how it works on that hardware
<holstein> i would try the chrome browser as a test.. you'll get a newer version, and you can decide how you would like to proceed
<theforsaken> i had it working on ubuntu thill that 120 GB hardrive gave out
<theforsaken> till*
<holstein> theforsaken: what version?
<Cheri703> theforsaken: try that add-on and go from there
<holstein> theforsaken: what browers? what version of flash?
<Cheri703> it'll install the proper version and adjust settings automatically
<holstein> theforsaken: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> theforsaken: if you install the same version, maybe it was 10.04, and the older packages, maybe it'll just work
<theforsaken> was ubuntu11.04 same flash vertion but i dont recall firefox's vertion
<holstein> theforsaken: i doubt it was the same version of flash
<theforsaken> i had to reinstall it like 12 times
<theforsaken> to get it to work befor
<holstein> theforsaken: i would move forward.. and consdier that flash is outpacing your hardware
<holstein> consider*
<holstein> i would try chrome, since that is the only way you will easily get a recent version of flash running
<holstein> you dont have to like it, or ever use it again... https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<holstein> you will just learn that a more recent version of flash will work... or not
<theforsaken> installing it now
<holstein> you might be albe to force the vesa driver in a custom xorg.conf .. thought that might actually make it worse
<theforsaken> mite blow the card lol
<holstein> nah.. you wont damage the hardware with a vesa driver
<holstein> i would test with live CD's til i got something working, then i would install
<holstein> i would try knoppix, and copy the xorg.conf so i could edit the driver portion and test the vesa driver easily
<holstein> i would try the supported versions of ubuntu (or xubuntu or whatever)
<theforsaken> "could not load shockwave flash"
<theforsaken> with chrom
<theforsaken> i got xubuntu 12.04
<theforsaken> tho it seams ubuntu 11.04 worked better
<theforsaken> got a really small hardrive now tho
<holstein> theforsaken: sure.. i wouldnt expect anything to support that hardware better
<holstein> theforsaken: imagine you are trying to install windows8
<theforsaken> lol this pc would die
<holstein> theforsaken: the size of the hard drie should effect the performance, unless it is *really* small
<theforsaken> 6GB
<theforsaken> well6.2
<holstein> thats tight...
<holstein> theforsaken: i can literally trip over better hardware on the way to the trash bin.. you might want to just move on if you can
<theforsaken> freand of mine from my linux class gave it to me i have no idear where he found it
<holstein> theforsaken: you have any USB sticks?
<holstein> theforsaken: you can always run a headless rig
<theforsaken> yeah but i cant boot from them
<theforsaken> the bios dosent suport it
<holstein> theforsaken: you can boot them with plop
<holstein> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html
<theforsaken> the pc came with a 120 GB but it bit the dust
<holstein> plop lets you boot USB drives from machines like that where you think you cant because of the bios
<holstein> theforsaken: run a live CD on it.. just run puppy, and dont have a disk
<holstein> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/ these run great live as well
<holstein> and take low resources
<theforsaken> i tryed to run puppy but the files would not burn to a cd properly on there web site they said something about the file names being to big for windows
<holstein> theforsaken: you can take that up in a puppy support forum.. im just letting you know what i would do with that hardware, and installing any ubuntu version with a desktop is pretty far down the list
<theforsaken> they said dont use windows
<holstein> theforsaken: lubuntu is nice and light
<theforsaken> lighter than Xubuntu?
<holstein> theforsaken: arguably quite a bit
<holstein> theforsaken: the "L" is from LXDE, which literally is the word "light"
<theforsaken> ah
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ i would get the alternate, though it might be nice to have the live CD and just test
<theforsaken> think i download it and give it a shot
<theforsaken> thanks
<holstein> you'll be trying a lot of things with that hardware.. nothing will "just work"
<theforsaken> haha your probuly right i dont need it fancy tho just need to pratise the linux shell commandline and gui interface for my linux class in college
<holstein> theforsaken: you dont need a GUI to practice commandline
<holstein> theforsaken: it'll run ubuntuserver great as well
<theforsaken> naw but i got to learn the file sys as well
<holstein> theforsaken: the filesystem requires no GUI
<theforsaken> and seeing the files helps a lot
<theforsaken> gui is 20% of the test
<holstein> theforsaken: look at it in a filemanager in the terminal
<holstein> theforsaken: what GUI?
<holstein> theforsaken: XFCE?
<theforsaken> a bit of all but mostly just being familyer with it enuff to use it
<holstein> theforsaken: i dont follow
<theforsaken> the class covers the linux+ exam
<holstein> theforsaken: there is nothing about the "gui" that will get you more or less familiar with stuff
<holstein> unless, you have a specific GUI
<holstein> if the test is on gnome2, you will need to run gnome2
<holstein> you would need to know the specific GUI
<theforsaken> mostly they have been talking about xsever or xwindows
<holstein> otherwise, its just general GUI stuff... click on this X, minimize, maximise.. .stuff you already know
<holstein> theforsaken: x server has very little to do with any of these GUI's
<holstein> theforsaken: install what you like, but you dont *need* x for what you are doing
<holstein> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.3-9 (quantal), package size 422 kB, installed size 1312 kB
<holstein> theforsaken: that filemanager is a GUI that runs in the terminal.. without a need for x
<holstein> theforsaken: as a side note, you will likely not be required to have flash running for the test
<theforsaken> i know that but its the only thing i coulent get working
<theforsaken> it is driveing me crazy
<holstein> theforsaken: yeah?.. i assure you flash is working.. and thats how it works on that hardware
<theforsaken> it worked fine on xp
<theforsaken> im probably overlooking something simple that would be done instantly by a person use to linux
<heraclitis> is the package "alien" stable and safe for use in xubuntu?
<holstein> theforsaken: sure, you *cant* compare the experience from flash in xp to flash in xubuntu 12.10
<holstein> theforsaken: you are overlooking that flash is not well supported in linux in the first place and you have an older grahpics card
<holstein> theforsaken: xp is a good fit for that machine, since it was released about that time... if you were to load windows 7 or 8 and try running flash, you might have a different experience
<holstein> theforsaken: the big difference is that you cant compare due to the difference in support
<holstein> heraclitis: what are you trying to do?
<holstein> !info alien
<ubottu> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 8.88 (quantal), package size 56 kB, installed size 209 kB
<holstein> i usually look for a ppa, then a .deb, then i build
<heraclitis> I'm trying to install a .rpm, it's not available in .deb for binary format.
<heraclitis> It's a driver from hp, they only offer it in .rpm.
<holstein> heraclitis: if you want to install the .rpm, and that is the only form you have the information in, then you have to
<nicholosophy> yay for hp sucking balls
<heraclitis> nicholosophy: yes, they do suck balls.
<holstein> will it be stable? id say thats simil
<holstein> similar to wondering if something will run in wine
<holstein> also, lets try and keep the language clean
<holstein> heraclitis: let me put it this way, the stability of the alien pacakge will likely not be the issue.. it will be more about the ability to use that rpm or not
<holstein> i cant imagine what driver you would need from hp that is not available some other way
<heraclitis> Yes, could it cause the operating system to crash? I ask because I already installed it, and now my machine will not boot. I had also done some updates in the same session, and installed aircrack-ng (which traditionally has been stable). And I will refrain from poor language.
<heraclitis> I don't know what caused it, but it seems the most likely cause would be that driver... I just feel it.
<holstein> heraclitis: could... but again, thats not likely anything to do with alien
<holstein> heraclitis: i would try and purge it and get the system stable,and seek support another way
<heraclitis> holstein: my internet went down, so if you responded, I did not receive it.
<holstein> heraclitis: i had said to purge and seek more native support after testing
<holstein> heraclitis: try as another user... boot an earlier kernel... etc..
<heraclitis> My internet keeps going down. I don't know how long I'll be stable this time.
<xubuntu813> Hi, is anybody able to help me with a wifi problem I encountered with xubuntu?
<heraclitis> I may be able to.
<MoL0ToV> i to all
<MoL0ToV> someone can explain to me how to set dual screens on xubuntu?
<ajon> morning
<ajon> could anyone tell me how to find out what device 00:a is?
<ajon> its failing to suspend, waking my laptop up instantly
<Unit193> lspci | grep 00:a
<Unit193> Err, that is, type that in a terminal.
<bullgard4> MoL0ToV: 'man xrandr'
<Unit193> Or just use arandr. :P
<koegs> arandr++
<koegs> it is the easiest
<torax> oh, there is arandr++?
<torax> or is it just arandr?
<koegs> torax: it was just an "ack" for arandr :)
<torax> ok =)
<torax> love it how you can make script from arandr and bind it to a key
<koegs> that is exactly how i use it :)
<torax> cause there are like 3 situations when i use external display, I can make script for every case :)
<ajon> when trying to suspend dmesg tells me tpm_tis 00:0a: tpm_transmit: tpm_send: error -62
<ajon> legacy_suspend(): pnp_bus_suspend+0x0/0x80 returns -62
<MoL0ToV> bullgard4> MoL0ToV: 'man xrandr'
<MoL0ToV> already done... don't work
<koegs> MoL0ToV: did you try arandr?
<MoL0ToV> $ xrandr --auto --output DVI-0 --mode 1280x1024 --right-of VGA-0
<MoL0ToV> xrandr: cannot find crtc for output DVI-0
<MoL0ToV> $ xrandr --auto --output VGA-0 --mode 1280x1024 --right-of DVI-0
<MoL0ToV> xrandr: cannot find crtc for output VGA-0
<MoL0ToV> what is crtc?
<koegs> MoL0ToV: could you please provide the output of "xrandr --query"?
<koegs> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jayjay> Hey, oh please say someone is awake and can help me get my graphics card working (nvidia 8400M GT).
<jayjay> when i install the driver (apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-setting) it works on firsts reboot.. i save nvidia-settings xorg.config reboot. and back to old low res
<jayjay> http://pastebin.com/3kfAaBEy Xorg.0.log
<jayjay> if you need any other info pls tell me
<jayjay> this is the log file from when the driver loaded: http://pastebin.com/jAE9cw3z Xorg.0.log
<jayjay> hmm.. now it says my gfx isnt supported by this driver *rage
<MoL0ToV> koegs, http://www.pastebin.ca/2309576
<jayjay> reboot.. brb i hope
<koegs> MoL0ToV: did you try arandr and did it show something that does make sense?
<jayjay> im back, with the 310 drivers.. its loaded on first reboot - but im afraid that when i reboot - they wont load again
<jayjay> any and all hints are welcome
<jayjay> should i even bother with xorg.conf if its working without one now?
<jayjay> trial and error ftw
<MoL0ToV> koegs, don,t work
<koegs> MoL0ToV: please provide some error messages while using arandr, otherwise i cant help
<MoL0ToV> koegs, where i can find?
<MoL0ToV> on the shell don't print anything
<MoL0ToV> xrandr: cannot find crtc for output VGA-0
<MoL0ToV> this is the error..
<MoL0ToV> koegs, some suggestions?
<dydzEz2_> damnit i put 11.04 into a usb and when i ask to try the OS it just goes to a blank screen
<dydzEz2_> 12.04
<dydzEz2_> 12.10 came corrupt
<dydzEz2_> imma try 12.10 on unetbootin instead of the other one
<dydzEz2_> damnit
<dydzEz2_> theres some sort of problem with the display dri9ver
<dydzEz2_> or something
<kadence> evenin' all
<kadence> im trying to edit /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<kadence> i'm getting permission denied errors, even with sudo
<kadence> problem persists when trying to edit as root
<dydzEz2_> god damnit why wont it boot
<dydzEz2_> man someone here had an x1 carbon and said it worked right away
<xubuntu112> hi, xubuntu, can he work fine in hp mini 2x866 and 1gb ram, with intel grafics?
<baizon> xubuntu112: yes :)
<dydzEz2_> why is one laptop showing like +5 more options in my grub menu and the laptop that is showing a blank screen after i pick any option has like only 3 options to choose from (install, try xubuntu, and something else)
<dydzEz2_> the other laptop had like +5 more options
<dydzEz2_> same usb stick
<Bon-chan> guys, can i use a icon theme downloaded from gnome-look and use it into xfce?
<tlan> hello
<tlan> cannot save my wall paper in xubuntu. 13.04
<dydzEz2_>  fresh copy of xubuntu or ubuntu, do i have to install codecs manually to play mp3s and avi's
<Cheri703> dydzEz2_: try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dydzEz2_> im just wondering if thats the norm
<dydzEz2_> because i just tried xubuntu live cd and mp3's wont work
<Cheri703> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<dydzEz2_> thx'
<holstein> tlan: i would try #ubuntu+1
<tlan> what is that
<tlan> xubuntu 13.04 awesome
<holstein> tlan: 13.04 s not released yet, so its not supported here. you can try /join #ubuntu+1 for support
<dreher> hi, can someone help me to get rid of bug 1035963?
<ubottu> bug 980130 in dict-st (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1035963 package myspell-st 20070206-4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/980130
<xubuntu818> help... install skype on xubuntu 12.10 64bit
<well_laid_lawn> !skype | xubuntu818
<ubottu> xubuntu818: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<xubuntu131> I am new to Linux/Xubuntu. I tried to use Skype, but I noticed that webcam and microphone are not working. Please guide me how to fix them. Thanks in advance
<xubuntu916> Hello
<xubuntu916> I am trying to upgrade ubuntu 12.04.1 to xubuntu 12.10, via a removable drive, but the installer seems to be stuck in a loop
<xubuntu916> Feb  1 20:54:21 xubuntu kernel: [ 9459.451961] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: >DVI-I-2: EDID block 0 invalid. Feb  1 20:54:21 xubuntu kernel: [ 9459.451967] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DDC responded, but no EDID for DVI-I-2 Feb  1 20:54:21 xubuntu kernel: [ 9459.476900] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Load detected on output C
<xubuntu916> is the error message I get every time.
<xubuntu315> Hello I have a question on creating a bootable USB
<xubuntu315> Where do I find the iso file I extracted from the archive?
<knome> are you sure the "archive" you are refrerring to is not the iso file itself?
<xubuntu315> Ahh fail, due to habit I saw the Winrar icon and extracted. It indeed is the iso file! Thank you haha
<knome> np
<xubuntu315> I have never ran a Linux machine before, so I am going to test Xubuntu before I officially install it. Any suggestions before I try it out?
<knome> xubuntu315, when you run the live cd, make sure your hardware works as expected
<BecauseIcan> Hi guys nice channel
#xubuntu 2013-02-02
<BecauseIcan> Good to see a lot in here cause ill probably need a lot of help. I :)
<BecauseIcan> What's the first thing I should check if the Internet doesn't work in Xubuntu for Android? I Nexus 7 using wifi
<BecauseIcan> Awww damn I scared one off already
<BecauseIcan> Am I in the right place for help with the Android xfce app?
<BecauseIcan> Well.... Now that's of spam
<BecauseIcan> Is it possible to ignore. The join/leave from webchat?
<kgb> BecauseIcan: /join/part probably, yeah; idk 'bout /ignore
<kgb> but i could be totally wrong, also ;$
<BecauseIcan> So is this the right place for help with Xubuntu on Android?
<pleia2> BecauseIcan: installed via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7 ?
<aaron_212> ayuda por favor
<pleia2> the actual "Ubuntu for Android" product is something for phones that uses the android operating system when on the phone, and uses Ubuntu when plugged into a dock, and it hasn't been released to the public yet
<pleia2> if you installed via the instructions from the wiki page I showed you, maybe #ubuntu-tablet is best, but even the Ubuntu install is for developers to improve the Unity UI, there aren't currently plans from this team to make Xfce into any kind of tablet UT
<pleia2> UI
<pleia2> (the wiki also has lots of troubleshooting, support tips and known issues)
<BecauseIcan> The app is called Ubuntu noroot if that helps. It launches several things but no network access.
<BecauseIcan> What you described sounds like it's for Atrix
<pleia2> BecauseIcan: never heard of it :\
<otura> is there a way to edit individual theme colours like in KDE?
<BecauseIcan> I'm running Xubuntu on a stock Nexus 7 with it
<BecauseIcan> GIMP and several apps load fairly quickly too
<pleia2> BecauseIcan: maybe the developer of that has some kind of support forums? it really has nothing to do with us
<pleia2> we could probably answer generic xfce usage questions :) but not how that app works or how to get networking support on your device
<Becauseican> It doesn't help that I get the vaguest error possible (i/o)
<Becauseican> What was that channel you recommended? I tried #xubuntu-tablet but it's empty
<pleia2> Becauseican: it's quite late on a friday, might also want to try askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org - and make sure you say you're using that android app in your question (otherwise it'll be very confusing!)
<pleia2> won't get an instant answer on those, but people will be around eventually
<Becauseican> It was probably ubuntu-tablet but with 4 people in there I may as well uninstall this junk right now
<pleia2> as far as I know that application you're using is a 3rd party developed thing outside of Ubuntu, does that developer have any kind of support outlet?
<led> hello xubuntu show a folder when init session
<led> why?
<Shirakawasuna> led: what do you mean by 'show a folder'? Do you want xubuntu to open up e.g. thunar at /home/youruser/Music when you first start up?
<led> By logging shows me a folder, I want unconfigure this
<led> sorry for my english
<led> saved this configuration by mistake
<zukeprime> go to settings --> session and startup
<zukeprime> you can delete saved sessions under the 'sessions' tab, or look at your startup list for thunar.
<greenwolf> .join #freepbx
<well_laid_lawn> greenwolf:  try /join #freepbx
<greenwolf> lol messed up
<greenwolf> thanks tho
<greenwolf> got it
<greenwolf> :)
<well_laid_lawn> heh cheers
<greenwolf> i tend to do that alot
<esmth> hai
<esmth> brb
<timaaa> Ive got a major problem. Wont even boot. After i open grub it gives me bad target number, flashes to boot screen and freezes.
<holstein> timaaa: i would try a live CD.. while that is booting, test the memory, and then test the hard drive
<holstein> i would try fsck on the drive
<holstein> i would want to make sure my data is backed up
<Unit193> Any hardware changes?
<timaaa> it was due to an update i installed i think
<timaaa> Im running the BIOS RAM test
<timaaa> I ran an old version of linux and got 'could not write: broken pipe'
<timaaa> Also just checked windows, its fine
<timaaa> Holstien: I booted from a flash drive and now dont know where it is.
<timaaa> Never mind found it
<holstein> timaaa: you can type "hol" and hit the tab key to auto complete my nick
<timaaa> Im on a phone...
<holstein> timaaa: with a tab key?
<holstein> i use the irrsi connectbot
<timaaa> Nope
<timaaa> So just booting from usb now
<timaaa> Holstein how do i check memory & test hard drive
<icloud> Hi does anyone know how to make the minimize,maximize,close button bigger on the title bar? Thanks
<holstein> timaaa: i use live CD's.. i use memtest.. or tools from the ulitmate boot cd
<icloud> desktop is xfce 4.10
<holstein> icloud: i would just choose a theme that makes them bigger
<icloud> holstein, where do you set theme?
<dydzEz2_>  whats the next big version of xubuntu going to be
<dydzEz2_> where to the point of having 12.04 and 12.10 differs in upgrading
<dydzEz2_> and how is the upgrading different
<icloud> dydzEz2_, 12.04 has long term support
<dydzEz2_> meaning i can stay with 12.04 if i dont want to upgrade to 13.x?
<dydzEz2_> for a lot longer than 12.10?
<dydzEz2_> if im the type of guy who doesnt care and will just always update to the next big update, i might as well go with 12.10?
<holstein> dydzEz2_: you never 'have' to upgrade
<holstein> dydzEz2_: you can choose to use what you want for as long as you like
<holstein> 12.04 will be supported for 5 years
<dydzEz2_> well as in terms for support
<holstein> 12.10 will be supported for 18 months
<holstein> they will both continue to work after the support period ends, and you can choose to provide the support
<dydzEz2_> alright, if i have 12.10 and 13.xx comes out, i'll still be able to update to it with a few terminal commands right?
<holstein> dydzEz2_: i would have my data backed up, and try the live versions from cd/usb first
<holstein> dydzEz2_: i rarely do upgrades like that
<dydzEz2_>  yeah i tried 12.10 live and everything works out of the box
<dydzEz2_> yet to try 12.04
<holstein> icloud: http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.com/2012/06/how-to-change-desktop-theme-in-xubuntu.html
<dydzEz2_> ok
<dydzEz2_> i see what youre saying
<dydzEz2_> ill still be able to upgrade to 13.xx with the terminal commands either version i pick, but who knows what 13xx can be like (and can mess up my setup possibily)
<icloud> holstein, thanks, i was playing with that but they are all the same size.
<dydzEz2_> with 12.04 ill be able to approve the OS and stick with it no matter the newer versions for a while
<icloud> holstein, i found this link, you have to use gimp to strech the .xmp icon files, otherwise i am happy
<icloud> with xfce, cleaner then unity
<icloud> http://www.gp32x.com/board/index.php?/topic/55392-making-titlebars-and-window-decorations-bigger/
<dydzEz2_> ive been wondering, since unity has come out for ubuntu, have xubuntu dl's risen a lot?
<icloud> dydzEz2_, i am not sure, i was on unity but just decided to switch to xfce, i don't need any of the fluffs
<holstein> xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<timaaa> Im justt going to reisnstall, nothing of value on there
<holstein> timaaa: i would test the hard drive first.. so you dont waste time on dying hardware
<timaaa> Its not a hard drive problem for sure.
<timaaa> I can safley run windows 7
<holstein> timaaa: if you didnt test, you dont know for sure
<holstein> timaaa: that part of the hard drive could be failing first.. but do what you like
<MoL0ToV> if i set 2 ip on a network interface on the panel only one is present  and functional, then i must use ifconfig. why?
<xubuntu058> hello Im wondering how to set the screen brightness with setpci
<xyzone> timmm, you could use dispcalgui
<timmm> how? xyzone
<xyzone> timmm, if you have some screen calibration issue that can correct the brightness, there is a ppa to install it somewhere
<timmm> its that my on boards graphics isn't supported.
<xyzone> it doesn't work?
<timmm> i had to reinstall xubunutu and i used a setpci command to set my screen brightness
<ajon> hi
<ajon> is there away to add menu entries specific to one user?
<ajon> the only suggestion i found was to add .desktop files in /usr/share/applications, but that seems odd for something only I have
<sajan> ajon: If you login and use the menu editor to add something, I'm pretty sure it gets added only for that logged in user.
<Unit193> ajon: Menu editor will do it, but you can copy a desktop file to .local/share/applications/ and edit.
<ajon> ah ok, thanks
<Unit193> Menu editor will edit them from there.
<ajon> just tried the menu editor and since it didnt ask for permissiosn i figured it wont be editing /usr/share, works like a charm
<ajon> thanks
<lopez> I am running ubuntu 12.10 from usb
<lopez> it wont't allow me to mount 2 harddrives on the laptop
<lopez> I tought that that would not be dependendent on desktop
<esph> lopez: It shouldn't
<esph> how are you mounting them?
<lopez> going to go-->computer
<lopez> 2 500 GB drives
<lopez> but then it doesn't mount them
<lopez> why is that
<lopez> in windows the harddrives work
<holstein> lopez: you cant compare to windows
<holstein> lopez: i assure you , it could be quite reversed if i were trying to mount drives in windows
<holstein> lopez: what error message are you getting when you click on the drives?
<lopez> second gotta boot up the thing
<holstein> try and remember how long you used windows before you mounted any hard drives, and maybe just give your self a bit to get used to the software
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<holstein> you can also use the command line method
<lopez> Adding rad ACL fgor uid 999
<lopez> Opperation not supported
<lopez> Adding rad ACL for uid 999
<lopez> Adding read ACL for uid 999
<dydzEz2_> how do i check which version of xubuntu im using
<dydzEz2_> in my live cd
<Unit193> dydzEz2_: lsb_release -a
<dydzEz2_> is there a way for me to hide desktop icons
<dydzEz2_> i have so many partitions
<dydzEz2_> just showing up on my desktop
<Unit193> Yep, settings manager > Desktop > Icons.  Or right click desktop.
<dydzEz2_> oh wow
<dydzEz2_> i like 12.04's boot screen better lol
<dydzEz2_> or background rather
<dydzEz2_> default
<sp00ky> I'm trying to install evolution on 12.04 and receiving the following error:  http://pastebin.com/TMVaDvgu
<kgb> sp00ky: have you tried the regular, sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean?.. not that it will help. :)
<sp00ky> kgb, I actually have tried running both of those apt-get options
<kgb> hm
<sp00ky> I'll give it another try real quick
<kgb> apparently sudo apt-get clean might do it
<kgb> (will get rid of it all)
<sp00ky> same issue, even with clean
<kgb> synaptic also has edit -> fix borken packages btw
<kgb> *broken
<sp00ky> oh nice, I haven't opened Synaptic in ages
<kgb> hm http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-to-fix-broken-package-904637/#post4525393
<sp00ky> I'll give that a try now
<sp00ky> damn, still the same thing even after Synaptic
<kgb> :( could be like the version is mismatched (from some repo), if it can't be fixed
<sp00ky> reading that post now
<sp00ky> that's what I'm thinking is happening, but how can I figure out which file is mismatched?
<kgb> like maybe you forced the install of something else, that's using the *wrong* version libs in the past, but i'm just guessing
<sp00ky> I don't recall forcing any installations, but that doesn't mean it didn't happen.
<kgb> also maybe if you upgraded, check sources and sources.d if all the ppas say 'precise' but again idk how relevant this is to your issue
<sp00ky> ahh, interesting error when I try to install evolution with aptitude:  http://pastebin.com/ireBjvck
<sp00ky> where is sources.d?  /etc/apt/?
<kgb> sp00ky: maybe.. sudo apt-get install whatever_is_giving_you_grief --reinstall (after sudo apt-get update and after checking your sources are for 'Precise')
<kgb> yes sources.list.d in /etc/apt
<sp00ky> how do I find out which package is actually causing the issue?
<kgb> i use add-apt-repository .. to have the PPAs go to that separate dir (instead of just the main sources file)
<kgb> not sure, could be the: gnome-icon-theme-full : Depends: gnome-icon-theme (= 3.4.0-0ubuntu1) but 3.4.0-0ubuntu1.1 is installed.
<kgb> hm, some forum post says 'I suggested you to change your server. Try any server from Europe and then issue --'
<kgb> it could be that the server you're getting it from has something borked and your system is fine
<sp00ky> I saw that post
<kgb> :)
<sp00ky> I did some research before resorting to bugging people on IRC :)
<kgb> sp00ky: so you're like on the main US mirror and nothing?..
<kgb> http://postimage.org/image/pqjklil8n/
<sp00ky> yep, server for United States
<kgb> blah, ok :\
<sp00ky> I'm considering using aptitude to install and do the dependency resolution
<sp00ky> since it doesn't die like apt does when I attempt to install
<sp00ky> I don't want to bork anything else up though
<kgb> right, right
<sp00ky> ugh, some things I love and some things I hate about linux :)
<sp00ky> when I was using LMDE I think I really messed up some packages by switching between apt and aptitude
<dstaubsauger> hi, i've got an old ps/2 mouse with two buttons, is there any way to configure xubuntu so it will recognize [left click]+[right click] as [middle click]?
<GridCube> i'm having a problem, it seems like qt apps are using some greek font instead of the ubuntu font, i've tried using the qtconfig app to modify this, and the standard settings menu to change the global fonts
<GridCube> the locale is properly set to spanish though, its the fonts that are wrong
<GridCube> smplayer and libreoffice are experimenting this
<dstaubsauger> GridCube: screenshot?
<xubuntu312> hello I am installing voyager 12.10 linux with double boot and the update-grub fails can anyone help me?
<GridCube> dstaubsauger, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-020213-160017.php
<GridCube> !details | xubuntu312
<ubottu> xubuntu312: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<GridCube> xubuntu312, particularly if you have an efi machine
<xubuntu312> no I haven't
<xubuntu312> my computer was bought 4 years ago
<GridCube> well, how it fails then
<dstaubsauger> GridCube:  is libreoffice-l10n-es installed?
<GridCube> yes "libreoffice-l10n-es ya está en su versión más reciente."
<GridCube> as said already, locales are fine, but the interface is using a greek font
<xubuntu312> I am talking to you with the live xubuntu and installing it in the same time and at the update-grub execution the update-grub isn't progressing. I made a / with 8Gb ; a /usr with 12Gb and /home with 200Gb...
<xubuntu312> I would like to install it in double boot with windows 8
<GridCube> xubuntu312, install boot-repair
<GridCube> !boot-repair
<GridCube> !bootrepair
<GridCube> !info boot-repair
<ubottu> Package boot-repair does not exist in quantal
<GridCube> what
<torax> it has ppa
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<GridCube> good earth
<xubuntu312> ok I am going to try this solution I find it is starnge because with debian squeeze there is no problem...boot repair I thank you GridCube
<xubuntu312> strange
<dstaubsauger> lolwtf your libreoffice is in spanish written with greek letters?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> same with smplayer
<GridCube> let me check something though
<GridCube> no luck
<GridCube> no, i dont understand
<dstaubsauger> different question: I'm using an ati rage graphics card (llvmpipe driver) and i got glitches where images i had open in firefox appear (stretched and resized) in empty areas of the xfce4-panel. wtf?
<GridCube> well well well
<GridCube> for some reason the global configuration was setted to symbols, but i had changed it already... or maybe i didnt
<GridCube> DUUUN DUUUN DUUUN
<dstaubsauger> congratulations ^^
<GridCube> yeah
<GridCube> silly me
<dstaubsauger> so the question that's left for now is which idiot classified greek characters as "symbols" :P
<GridCube> well... they are used in maths a lot
<LgB> Hello! Would anyone happen to know how to change the font (and font size) of the workspace switcher in the xfce panel? I've found a file in ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml but I'm not sure if that would be the correct location to specify fonts
<LgB> Any help would be greatly appreciated! :]
<entreri> hey there, I don't know why but Chromium doesn't save my configurations, when I "check" an option and then come back in the options menu, the case is not checked anymore
<David-A> entreri: always like this, or did it used to save it before? what particular option?
<Unit193> Are the permissions right on .config/chromium ?
<entreri> since I installed Chromium. "Open the New Tab Page" option for instance, the case is always unchecked when I refresh even if I checked it
<Unit193> Is there an "Apply" button or "Save"?
<entreri> Unit193: can you tell me the command to run on .config/chromium to know the permissions ?
<Unit193> ls -lh .config | grep chromium
<entreri> Unit193: not in Chromium, it is usually applicable immediatly
<Unit193> Alright, I don't know chromium as I don't use it.
<entreri> drwx------ 3 entreri entreri 4.0K Feb  2 17:45 chromium
<Unit193> I see what you mean.
<Unit193> Tried changing the search site, seems to work.
<Unit193> entreri: It does take, just doesn't appear to.  Maybe a theme issue?
<Unit193> entreri: What theme are you using?
<entreri> Unit193: you experience the same ? I'm using GTK
<entreri> theme
<Unit193> Yes, but Albatross, Greybird, Blackbird, etc.
<Unit193> entreri: I checked open a page, selected wunderground.com and restarted the browser, it took but doesn't look like it in the settings.
<Unit193> ochosi: ^?
<entreri> you mean what Chromium theme ? GTK default theme that came with xubuntu
<Unit193> So Greybird, I have it in Albatross.
<ochosi> we currently only have a few styles for chromium that we ship in greybird
<ochosi> all other themes don't have that
<ochosi> (basically recoloring the scrollbar and the private mode etc.)
<ochosi> so nothing fancy that'd really be able to break anything (on our end)
<Unit193> Alrighty.
 * ochosi tests
 * Unit193 just did.
<ochosi> yeah true, the radio-button doesn't remain marked
<ochosi> but chromium doesn't really use gtk to render these widgets
<ochosi> so submit a bug to chromium
<Unit193> entreri: ^
<Unit193> Thank you, ochosi.
<ochosi> np
<entreri> thanks guys, there is also other problems, like when there is one tab, the tab disappear (even if pinned)
<entreri> and the "Translate Webpages that I cannot Read" option cannot be disable
<ochosi> entreri: you mean the tab doesn't get re-opened on restart even though you checked "open a specific set of pages" or "continue where i left off"?
<Cheri703> I'm jumping back in here, but entreri, are you talking about chromium?
<Cheri703> I had that issue when I first installed. basically the tab is disappearing behind the top bar where the close/maximize/minimize buttons are, yes?
<entreri> ochosi: not that, I mean when I close all tabs to only one
<Cheri703> I just installed chrome instead and it's fine
<ochosi> entreri: that's a design decision that the tab-bar goes away/hides when you only have one tab
<ochosi> entreri: it shows again when you open a second tab
<Cheri703> ochosi: it's that it shifts up behind the window bar or something. if you look at the head of the profile selector guy (if one is showing?) then you'll see that it's cut off at like the chin or so
<Cheri703> it's an actual issue, not just a setting. I had it too
<ochosi> a-ha
<Cheri703> so I installed chrome instead of chromium and it's fine
 * ochosi isn't using chromium on a daily basis, so...
<Unit193> Alt+click and drag if you'd like to move it, but I as well don't use it and already fully purged it. :P
<entreri> yeah I have seens a bug report on this and I'm looking for it right now
<Cheri703> Unit193: it's not about moving it
<Cheri703> it's the top bar of the window, that has the title and the close/max/min buttons
<Cheri703> not like the top of the screen or the panel
<Unit193> Hrm, alright..
<Cheri703> I took screenshots :)
<Cheri703> here's chrome on the left and chromium on the right, both have 2 tabs open: http://ubuntuone.com/404HI5YnAbrIZ6nNojuvOr
<Cheri703> this is both with one tab open: http://ubuntuone.com/5tCI5dHudi72b5oHfFTRKg
<Cheri703> if you notice, on chromium, you can juuuust see the bottom of the profile guy's neck
<Cheri703> it scoots itself up, so the new tab button and such are hidden behind the top bar.
<Cheri703> there's no setting like in firefox where you can choose to hide the tab bar if only one is open.
<Cheri703> I hunted a bunch when I first encountered it. then gave up :)
<Unit193> Oh wow, I figured the tab bar wasn't supposed to show up when only one was there, interesting.  I like how the first image starts out 404... ;)
<Cheri703> does it?
<Cheri703> oh, the url
<entreri> yeah, I would not mind such a feature but it would not supposed to hide a pinned tab
<entreri> it should not hide a pinned tab* (sorry for my bad english)
<Cheri703> yeah entreri, I have had zero issues with chrome, but I just re-installed chromium for that screenshot and obviously it's still doing it :/
<Unit193> I'd guess same version...
<Unit193> Well, can always hope 24 in raring has it finally fixed, but otherwise...
<Cheri703> yeah, I'd initially thought it might be a conflict with something else on my system, but if entreri is having it too, just some bug
#xubuntu 2013-02-03
<xubuntu514> hi. can anyone give me a few hints? I'm unable to install xubuntu 12.04 or 12.10. In the menu, when selecting "Try without install" or "Install", I get a black screen and system hangs.
<xubuntu514> trying to install from a bootable cd.
<David-A> How long did you wait before giving up? I think hardware detecting sometimes can take long time. What if you unplug usb-devices that is not needed?
<Slash0mega2> hello, i was wondering if there was a way to install a persistant live usb without having it popup "want to boot live or install" every time i start it up.
<keithclark_> I'm trying to install xubuntu but I cannot seem to get my touchpad to work.  Any ideas?
<xubuntu453> hi
<xubuntu453> can you install xubuntu alongside windows?
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu453:  sure, that's called a dual boot
<well_laid_lawn> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<keithclark_> sorry, how to burn a usb stick?
<Unit193> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Unit193> I'd use LinuxLiveUSB creator if I were on Windows.
<keithclark_> I'm on Ubuntu
<bazhang> the hybrid iso you could dd or even cat > usb stick
<keithclark_> bazhang, in english please
<bazhang> and 12.10 *is* hybrid
<bazhang> keithclark_, manpages.ubuntu.com   look for cat
<Unit193> You can always check to see if it is by running  fdisk -l path/to/iso  as the output is a partition table.
<keithclark_> sorry, I need easier instructions, thanks.
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/dd
<bazhang> nothing easier than using cat on that one
<Cheri703> keithclark_: try the startup disk creator
<dydzEz2_> wtf
<dydzEz2_>  theres like 100gigs of my SSD i cant shrink of the partition
<dydzEz2_> what do you do with SSDs? you dont defrag them
<dydzEz2_> im installing xubuntu atm, i shrinked the w8 OS partition and have 55GB allocated to nothing, the option "Install Xubuntu alongside Windows 8"-- will that install into that free space i just got from the srhink?
<holstein> dydzEz2_: thats what i would expect
<holstein> the installer should be offering to resize or whatever.. but you dont.. you can just fill the empty space with ubuntu automatically
<holstein> dydzEz2_: if you are unsure, take screenshots or pictures and post them for clarification
<holstein> OR, search for images of the installer online
<holstein> dydzEz2_: i would not do *any* resizing like that without having my data backed up, and my windows installation disc
<dydzEz2_> its a laptop
<dydzEz2_> so i have the recovery partitions
<dydzEz2_> and i did make images of my windows just in case
<dydzEz2_> but i remember you could install ubuntu WITHIN windows
<holstein> dydzEz2_: that hard drive will fail, so the image is better than tursting the recovery partitions
<dydzEz2_> and im wondering if "Install Xubuntu alongside Windows 8" is that
<holstein> dydzEz2_: "install alongside" is not wubi
<dydzEz2_> wubi?
<holstein> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<dydzEz2_> oh
<holstein> thats installing "within" or at least, thats what i thought you were talking about
<holstein> the filesystem is inside windows...
<holstein> its not using its own partition
<holstein> you are asking the installer to use the empty space for actual linux partitions
<dydzEz2_> so it will shrink the windows 8 partition automatically?
<dydzEz2_> and make its partitions?
<holstein> dydzEz2_: it (assuming you are talking about the installer) will do as you ask
<holstein> if you ask it to shrink, it will
<dydzEz2_> ok
<dydzEz2_> i pre-shrinked it
<holstein> if you ask it to "install alongside" and you dont shrink, then it (the installer) will use the empty space
<dydzEz2_> imma just go back and un-shrink the partition and do it through xubuntu
<holstein> dydzEz2_: i wouldnt
<dydzEz2_> oh
<dydzEz2_> i see
<holstein> i would just setup on the empty space
<dydzEz2_> so pick the "Something Else" option?
<holstein> dydzEz2_: or along side, and dont resize anymore
<holstein> dydzEz2_: it'll come up with a slider, and just dont slide it
<holstein> OR
<holstein> so something else, and make a / and a swap
<dydzEz2_> ill just kept what i have shrunk and do "alongside" so it installs in the empty space i made
<holstein> thats what i would do, and what i think you are looking for
<dydzEz2_> is going to use grub
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> dydzEz2_: you dont have to, but grub will boot your windows install... the windows bootloader wont easily boot linux
<dydzEz2_> i clicked alongside while having the freespace, but no slider came up
<dydzEz2_> and its installing
<holstein> dydzEz2_: then, enjoy the alongside option you have chosen
<dydzEz2_> aka xubuntu being in the freespace
<dydzEz2_> i created by shrinking my w8 os partition
<dydzEz2_> oh wow i got scared for a minute
<dydzEz2_> it wasnt loadng grub
<dydzEz2_> thats because it was loading the "windows 8 loader"
<dydzEz2_> does xubuntu take up like 25 GB, i have 33GB free after the install on a 55GB partition
<holstein> dydzEz2_: no
<holstein> dydzEz2_: it takes up like 5 or 6 maybe
<dydzEz2_> well that failed
<dydzEz2_> the windows 8 loader doesnt work anymore and windows 8 just doesnt load
<dydzEz2_> i guess the "alongside with windows 8" may need some tweaking lol
<dydzEz2_> i guess lenovo had some special windows boot manager and grub interrupted
<dydzEz2_>  thats so annoying, i have to configure the BIOS to load Windows 8 automatically as its first choice, then for me to load xubuntu I have to press f12 and choose the actual HD as my bootup device since windows 8 has its seperate boot-up
<dydzEz2_> in other words i cant use grub for windows 8 boot up
<dydzEz2_> xubuntu just started loading a black screen when I hit it after a while messing with the BIOS settngs for booting it up
<dydzEz2_> oh it may have been damages when lenovo tried to diagnose windows 8  because of the boot processs
<dydzEz2_> im re-installing xubuntu, i didnt shrink my partition this time as imma let the installer do it
<dydzEz2_> when im dragging for space, there are 2 boxes
<dydzEz2_>  is the left side the space xubuntu will be installed on
<freedomrun> is it possible to stop Thunar displaying PDF thumbnails?
<donnie> I'm starting to run sluggish. All I have open is Chrome, and audacious. How come I'm freezing up, and my fan goes into crazy mode?
<xubuntu037> hi there. can someone help me out? I just tried installing 12.04 in a raid 0, and grub install failed
<xubuntu037> something else must be wrong, because I can't boot the os even using the systemrecovery cd
<xubuntu037> are there any known issues with raid install?
<baizon> xubuntu037: http://askubuntu.com/questions/43036/how-do-i-install-grub-on-a-raid-system-installation
<baizon> "Instead, you should make a small (1MB) partition on each disk and RAID them together and set it as a GRUB boot partition (I'm not sure of the actual name). Set up your other RAID partitions (e.g. swap and /) and then the GRUB installer should find the boot area just fine."
<baizon> thats whats worked for me
<xubuntu037> thanks baizon, I'll look into it
<TTM> Good Morning
<TTM> how is everyone doing?
<TTM> Is anyone available to help me with the installation of xubuntu? I ran into a few problems
<alegen> what kind of problems?
<IdleOne> xubuntu273: Please don't randomly PM people, if you need help ask here in the channel and if someone is able they will be glad to help you.
<xubuntu505> Hi,my xubuntu boots into black screen. I've threads about it but it doesn't help. I can run ubuntu with nomodeset and end up in a terminal session. on startup it  the fallback graphics device is failed. Now i dont know what to do. I'd be really happy if someone could help. Thanks
<baizon> xubuntu505: http://askubuntu.com/questions/225207/ubuntu-install-black-screen-nomodeset-not-working
<baizon> xubuntu505: or you can try to install gdm
<baizon> i've fixed the problem by installing the proprietary drivers
<xubuntu505> sounds good, I am very new to Linux, can you tell me how to do this?
<baizon> xubuntu505: http://askubuntu.com/questions/225207/ubuntu-install-black-screen-nomodeset-not-working
<xubuntu505> I'll try that thanks!
<baizon> np
<dstaubsauger> hi, is there a way to emulate middle click and scroll wheel using an old 2-button-ps/2 mouse? (something along the lines of right-click-drag etc)
<baizon> dstaubsauger: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993665
<bcgrown> I'm running Xubuntu 12.04 and Thunar segfaults every time i try to mount and/or open a USB drive (the SD card in my Android phone).  The drive is accessible via command line at /media/usb
<bcgrown> output of "dmesg |grep thunar" :  [  675.297412] thunar[3159]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fde90fa0208 sp 00007fff716af8b0 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.3200.3[7fde90f2f000+f2000]
<baizon> bcgrown: have you tried to clean the .cache folder?
<baizon> or reset the thunar settings
<dstaubsauger> hm segfault is always a bug, isn't it?
<bcgrown> baizon: i'll try that now
<bcgrown> baizon: I removed .cache/Thunar and .config/Thunar and no change.  do I need to restart xfce for the change to take effect though?
<baizon> bcgrown: yes
<bcgrown> mm ok i'll brb.  in the mean time here's the command line output : http://pastebin.com/MQuxfr1s
<bcgrown> baizon: that appears to have fixed it.  but it still shows the volume label "ANDROID" in the sidebar and the path "/media/usb0" in the location bar.  weird.
<bcgrown> only gives me read only access though.  everything is owned by root:root
<bcgrown> hmm xfce volume management seems to be the culprit.  as soon as i turned on "Mount removable media when hot-plugged"  the same thing happened again
<baizon> bcgrown: what version of xubuntu?
<bcgrown> baizon: 12.04.1
<baizon> maybe you can ask it on #xfce
<bcgrown> tried there first, no response
<bcgrown> thinking maybe i should file a bug report
<kyle__> Running xubuntu-12.10 on kvm, I can't login graphically until I do an update.  It just cycles through back to the login screen immediately.  Anyone else experience this?
<Queen`Bee> not me
<kyle__> Queen`Bee: Did you run it on KVM, with virtio devices & the default (cirrus logic I think?) video card?
<Queen`Bee> have you tried in #kvm ?
<kyle__> Queen`Bee: Not yet, but honestly, this looks more like a xubuntu bug than a KVM bug.
<Queen`Bee> yeah i set it up with virtio n cirrus, i have proposed updates enabled
<dierot> Hey hey!! I need help to fade in and fade out video playback on vlc??
<Queen`Bee> fade between clips?
<Queen`Bee> apparently it doesnt do that but there are some plugins that claim to
<dierot> yes, crossfade between clips and fade in on start and fade out on stop.
<xyzone> crossfading video? that's too much
<dierot> anything in the repo that can do crossfade? of fade in fade out?
<GridCube> mixxx?
<GridCube> oh... one hour late
<RogueShadow> I don't think I'll ever get over being able to install an OS and being able to use it at the same time.
<GridCube> :D
<keithclark_> I have a netbook with a hardrive that has a lot of errors on it.  I want to do a fresh install of xubuntu.  Is there a way to do a low level format of the hard drive and install?
<keithclark_> I can boot to xubuntu on a usb stick
<keithclark_> I have a hard time believing that this hard drive is bad
<GridCube> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<keithclark_> Ok, that did nothing for me.
<keithclark_> I want help, not google
<Unit193> That's not google, it's a link to the wiki that has good info on it.
#xubuntu 2014-01-27
<xubuntu512> Hi
<knome> hello
<xubuntu512> I need help
<knome> just ask; people will most likely answer if they are around and know the answer
<xubuntu512> My xubuntu is on a 4.7 gb disc and won't boot right it says "starting boot" then it shows this little picture of something at the bottom of the screen then it has a blinking cursor then turns black
<xubuntu512> and does not do anything
<samineru> Xubuntu 13.10 seems to be ignoring my power settings regarding closing the lid. It suspends when settings for AC and Battery both are set to "Do Nothing." This is a Lenovo W500
<ochosi> samineru: known issue, edit your /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<xubuntu681> hello
<xubuntu681> could i upgrade from 12.10 to 13.10?
<xubuntu681> ????
<xubuntu681> anybody is here?
<koegs> xubuntu681: not directly
<koegs> you have to upgrade to 13.04 first
<jarkko_> i have kubuntu
<jarkko_> how do i install xfce on it?
<jarkko_> via command line
<jarkko_> sudo apt-get install xfce4 ?
<baizon> jarkko_: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<jarkko_> do i have then kde and xfce?
<jarkko_> or just xfce?
<baizon> jarkko_: indeed
<baizon> jarkko_:  both
<jarkko_> has anyone really done it?
<jarkko_> or tested it
<jarkko_> that it doesnt break
<baizon> jarkko_: yes i did it 3x
<baizon> it doesnt break anything :)
<jarkko_> wants to install around 600mb files
<baizon> it would be more complicated to go from kde to xfce and then remove all the kde stuff
<baizon> jarkko_: yes it will
<jarkko_> are the configs the same?
<jarkko_> or seperate?
<baizon> jarkko_: xfce got his own config folder if it is what you mean
<jarkko_> thats what i mean
<jarkko_> is the xorg same?
<baizon> jarkko_: yes it is
<jarkko_> baizon: i did sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and i got normal kde with extra programs
<jarkko_> this is not how it should be
<baizon> jarkko_: yes you have the xfce programs too now
<baizon> jarkko_: then hide them :)
<jarkko_> but i dont have xfce
<jarkko_> i have kde
<jarkko_> most likely i should install something more
<elfy> logout and change the session to xubuntu
<jarkko> baizon: you are right
<jarkko> baizon: works now
<jarkko> baizon: can i swap the top bar to bottom?
<baizon> jarkko: yes you can
<baizon> jarkko: unlock and just move it
<cub> jarkko, right click on the panel, choose Panel and Panel Properties
<cub> Preferences, not properties, sry
<jarkko> cant fight how to move bottom
<jarkko> find
<elfy> it'll be locked - look where cub pointed you
<jarkko> i unlocked
<elfy> drag it
<cub> jarkko, perhaps you already have a panel at the bottom as well?
<cub> I'n ot sure how it handles that
<elfy> seem to overlap
<baizon> jarkko: yes, remove the other panel, that is already on the bottom
<jarkko> baizon: i was able to move the bar bottom
<jarkko> can i move the bottom panel top?
<baizon> jarkko: yes
<jarkko> did it
<baizon> the same way, as you did with the top panel
<baizon> ok
<jarkko> i played one game dota2
<baizon> and?
<jarkko> and my keyboard didnt work as expected
<jarkko> and i had some ati driver warning...
<jarkko> i reboot
<jarkko> back soon
<jarkko__> rebooted
<jarkko__> so the xfce seem to be default now
<jarkko__> there are some crossover shortcuts on desktop, they should be safe to remove there ?
<cub> What is the "best" way to make my xubuntu boot into text mode? I've read several options with "quiet splash text", change init or stop the lightdm service. I would like my eee pc to normally start with just the terminal, network acess. Then to be able to start the DE when I want to. Any suggestions?
<elfy> cub: maybe http://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time-so-that-the-system-boots-in-text-mode will help
<elfy> cub: in that page the answer with sudo bash -c 'echo "manual" >> /etc/init/lightdm.override' works here
<jarkko> i cant alt+tab on xfce while in dota2?
<cfhowlett> jarkko, not if dota2 has seized that keybinding ...
<jarkko> cfhowlett: its up to dota?
<Sysi> if you run it on wine, that's to be expected
<jarkko> i dont run it from wine
<cfhowlett> jarkko, many programs/apps/games do the unexpectged
<Sysi> https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Dota-2/issues/348
<jarkko> well alt+tab worked on kde
<cfhowlett> jarkko, so use KDE - problem solved.
<Sysi> as mentioned behind the link I posted, it depends about the DE (WM)
<jarkko> i read it
<cub> thanks elfy , I'll go for that one I think.
<jarkko> i installed xfce from command line, it had some suggested packages and recommended..i am pretty sure i didnt install them
<jarkko> how do i install them afterwards?
<elfy> cub: was certainly the easiest one :)
<newvista> Good Day all... I have identified some shortcuts attached to the Super key, such as S+w to launch the web browser. Is there a way to assign / change other key bindings?
<elfy> newvista: settings manager - keyboard - app shortcuts
<elfy> and settings manager - settings editor - xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts
<newvista> Thanks elfy. Does it matter which one I use?
<elfy> first one is easier
<elfy> depends what you're up to :)
<newvista> Great! Thanks heaps.
<newvista> Firefox does not show the icons on the bookmark toolbar. Is there a fix?
<jarkko> newvista: do you mean the toolbar middle of the screen, bottom or top?
<newvista> jarko: I have the bookmarks toolbar docked at the top of the browser, under the address bar.
<newvista> How can I change the preferred web browser from Firefox to chromium-browser?
<starrats> newvista go to settings manager and look for preferred settings.
<starrats> excuse me meant preferred applications
<newvista> starrats: Thanks, so there is only 4 preferred apps?
<starrats> I guess that's what I saw this morning myself
<newvista> How about different file types? Linux doesn't support file types by extension ... ?
<starrats> newvista at the bottom of the menu list there is the xubuntu website, that will give you a lot of info.
<Sysi> newvista: there's MIME type editor in settings manager, or you can just right click on a file in file manager and change it in properties
<newvista> sysi: that's helpful, thanks
<Unhammer> With this new light-locker replacing xscreensaver, what are my options for having an image slideshow show up when I lock my screen?
<Unhammer> can i get lightdm to show an image slideshow?
<Unhammer> or will I have to reinstall xscreensaver to have that?
<brainwash> Unhammer: you will have to continue using xscreensaver
<Unhammer> ok :/
<Unhammer> maybe long-term I could make my own lightdm greeter =P
<brainwash> sounds interesting
<kblin> hi folks
<elfy> hi
<kblin> I'm currently playing with a 14.04 daily, but those seem to come only with the unity desktop installed. how do I get rid of that unity stuff?
<elfy> kblin: either #ubuntu+1 or you can pop into #xubuntu-devel
<elfy> I see you in +1
<Golynx> Hi . Why do i have both Xfce Session and Xubuntu Session options included with the Ubuntu unity login options ?
<Golynx> Which one is the correct version of Xfce.
<junka> Golynx: why dont you try them both? I know I would
<Golynx> junka i'm using Xfce session now, and it uses the same memory ram as unity 2D . I thought it would be les
<junka> ubuntu 12.04?
<Golynx> yes
<junka> try lubuntu
<junka> it's the lightest
<Golynx> Nope i dont like Lubuntu, its not looking good
<junka> ha
<junka> go xubuntu then
<bekks> Golynx: Then you have to live with the RAM consumption you are experiencing. Lubuntu is the lightest, in terms of RAM and resource usage.
<Golynx> But its using the same amount of ram with the same apps open as it was in Unity 2D
<junka> so what
<Golynx> Ok bekks i guess so
<junka> unity 2d is not even supported anymore
<Golynx> thanks guys
<Golynx> Ok . Is it ok to keep zeitgeist around in xubuntu ?
<junka> xubuntu is a distro. XFCE is a DE
<Golynx> So is Xubuntu session the real thing . And Xfce session the demo?
<Sysi> Golynx: on first login selecting xfce session loads different default settings than xubuntu session, after that it won't matter because user's personal setting are stored to the home folder
<tc1100> hey im having an issue here
<tc1100> its not letting me enter a 15 character wifi password
<tc1100> all my other systems run windows and can connect fine
<Sysi> my wifi with 15 character passwd works fine
<jarkko__> tc1100: britney spears would say that i am overprotected
<junka> by birth
<tc1100> the "connect" button greys out when i get to 15 characters
<tc1100> i just fixed it nevermind
<tc1100> the popup dialogue was prompting me for wep only
<tc1100> im using wpa2 eas
<tc1100> i had to go into the actual settings and change that
<Golynx> Sysi: so both Xfce session and Xubuntu session is configured differently, and thats what seperates them ?
<Golynx> I'm only using Xfce session btw, to be on the sasfe side :)
<Golynx> safe*
<Sysi> Golynx: different theme and panel setup, and it will be loaded only on first login anyway
<Golynx> Ok cool, i understand thanks Sysi :)
<kblin> evening folks
<kblin> I'm trying to figure out how to switch my sound from HDMI output to headphones (aka analog stereo) when headphones are plugged in. currently I always need to manually toggle this in the sound settings
<kblin> however, my google-fu is coming up empty. any pointers?
<bazhang> using padevchooser/pavucontrol or the like?
<Sysi> if you set headphones as fallback, isn't that selection re-enabled after you replug them?
<Sysi> at least individual sound sources remember the device I've set them, even if I re-plug my usb soundcard
<kblin> bazhang: yup
<kblin> bazhang: actually, I'd prefer the switching to be automatic
<kblin> Sysi: well, analog stereo doesn't disappear if I remove the headphones
<bazhang> I cant really help there as I always leave my headphones in :)
<bazhang> the computer , that is
<kblin> well, I guess a hotkey would work as well
<kblin> it's just a bit annoying having to open a menu all the time
<r0b-> so was i talking to yesterday about ATI drivers in Xubuntu?
<kblin> hm, also I'd be happy if my screen wouldn't switch off after some minutes of of inactivity, even though I set it not to
<brainwash> kblin: check your power manager and xscreensaver settings
 * r0b- is going to try using the FGLRX-UPDATES driver
<kblin> brainwash: I'll double check, but both should be off
<brainwash> kblin: do both processes actually run in the background?
<brainwash> xfce4-power-manager and xscreensaver
<kblin> yup
<brainwash> run "xset q" to verify that the timeout values are correct
<brainwash> look for "Screen Saver" and "DPMS"
<kblin> ah. now the timeout values stuck
<ct85711> Maybe someone could help me on a strange error; I'm getting a read only error when trying to transfer a file to a disk within thunar, even though the mounts is set for rw and owners is set correctly
<ct85711> however moving the file via command line works perfectly fine without anny issue
<ct85711> the issue also only happens on random files, others transfer fine; and I am also able to create folders directly on the disk without any issue either
<adrenaline_> ct85711, in the cli do a ls -la and check file permissions for each file
<r0b-> anyone else having issues with ATI's driver in Ubuntu 13.10?
<ct85711> adrenaline_: I checked, the file's and folders permissions are all 533 with owner & groupings set to the user
<starrats> lol
<Fily> Dear friends, I have a laptop which supports Ubuntu until 11.10 version. Now some friends guggest me to install Xubuntu 13.10. Do you think it is a good exercise? I'd install it on my virtual machine on my laptop
<starrats> Fily I'm running a win7 laptop with xubuntu on VirtualBox and all is just fine.
<ct85711> here's the error message I am getting, just a regular attempt to move a file (within the file manager) http://imagebin.org/289384, the second file is the attempt via command line http://imagebin.org/289385
<Sysi> running outdated xubuntu is not wise
<luca> Dear friens, where can I download xubuntu 13.10?
<Unit193> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ right there.
<ct85711> luca the link to download is up in the topic
<slickymaster> luca, here you go: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/13.10/release/
<starrats> xubuntu.com or go to google luca
<mlody> Hi can some one help me on grub?
<xubuntu943> So I having a issuse where i am trying to install Xubuntu. Everytime get to the screen where I pick where to install it my hard drive dose not show up. At frist I thought the hard drive was bad, but I used disks to run smart tests and it found the drive to be good. I then tried installed windows 7, no problems at all. I begin to try other drives and found I have this problem with 3 other drives. They are all seagate 320gb and at 
<xubuntu943> anyone have any ideas
<binalith> hi, new user looking for some advice
<ct85711> what advice do you need binalith ?
<binalith> trying to access  /etc/systemd/logind.conf to set my laptop to not hibernate when closed as I have a vga monitor attached. I have set up root access but eben when logged in on the terminal I keep getting permission denied
<binalith> *eben = even. sorry
<mlody> sudo?
<mlody> you need root
<mlody> You have all aplication run after restart?
<binalith> supposedly I do have root, I just did "sudo passwd root"
<binalith> oh, do i need to restart?
<adrenaline_> binalith, try this
<adrenaline_> sudo su -
<adrenaline_> then your user password
<xubuntu623> Time after time i try new versions of Xubuntu and icons in menu / setting / file manager flash on and off. This I believe is a display library related to xfce as it doesn't happen in other desktops. get same issue over different hardware so others must be experiencing same as me. even typing this now the fonts disappear and reappear in firefox.
<adrenaline_> you should see the $ turn into #
<dunpeal> Hi. I'd like to build a binary that has many dependencies (mplayer2). Is there a way to tell Xubuntu to install all the dependencies (i.e. -dev packages and headers and such) required by the build?
<adrenaline_> then just type password only
<binalith> ok, thanks I'll try that. one sec.
<adrenaline_> passwd only
<adrenaline_> without the only
<adrenaline_> that should create a password for root
<binalith> i did sudo su -  typed passwd. got the # then tried /etc/systemd/logind.conf and got 'permission denied'
<adrenaline_> wait
<adrenaline_> do this
<adrenaline_> sudo su -
<adrenaline_> then your userpasword
<xubuntu623> the mix of ubuntu plus xfce somethings wrong and has been for a number of releases. Fedora plus xfce works normally on same xfce version
<adrenaline_> binalith, I think I confused you lets just do this
<adrenaline_> sudo su -
<brainwash> dunpeal: sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer2
<adrenaline_> then your user password
<dunpeal> brainwash: thanks
<adrenaline_> now you are root
<adrenaline_> if you want to create a root password type passwd
<binalith> still got permission denied on /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<xubuntu623> am using pentium 4 early duo core hardware there must be a patch or trick
<adrenaline_> binalith, ls -la /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<binalith> i guess it doesnt exist
<binalith> im trying to do this: HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<binalith> HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<brainwash> binalith: xfce4-power-manager has been patched, the new version is currently available in saucy-proposed and very soon in release
<brainwash> see bug 1222021
<ubottu> bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Debian) "[SRU] xfce4-power-manager does not inhibit systemd from handling buttons and lid events" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222021
<binalith> ok, do I just download saucy-proposed?
<adrenaline_> binalith, what are you trying to accomplish?
<brainwash> you have to enable saucy-proposed, (re)install xfce4-power-manager and then disable the proposed repo
<binalith> I'
<binalith> I'm trying to get my laptop to not hibernate so I can close it with a monitor attached
<adrenaline_> cant you just do that in the power settings?
<brainwash> it actually does not hibernate, it suspends
<binalith> apparently not
<binalith> yes it suspends
<brainwash> adrenaline_: see the linked bug report
<binalith> disconnects from wifi and blacks out monitor
<binalith> etc
<luca> ct85711, I'm running xubuntu 13.10 on virtualbox after downloading it
<xubuntu623> going to install gnome desktop so hopefully it will pull through missing libs xubuntu devs forgot to add or felt didn't need.
<luca> slickymaster, thanks to your link i was able to download it. Do you think it is a good exercise??
<adrenaline_> oh I haven't upgraded yet this didn't affect me yet
<brainwash> xubuntu623: what is missing?
<adrenaline_> I hope they fix that soon
<binalith> well there is this workaround, but I can't seem to implement
<brainwash> adrenaline_: yes, just a matter of few days and it will be fixed for everyone
<adrenaline_> ok cool let me see what I can find out binalith
<adrenaline_> thanks brainwash
<binalith> cool thanks
<binalith> brainwash: what will I have to do 'in a few days'
<binalith> sorry, totally new to linux
<brainwash> run the update manager :)
<brainwash> the patched power manager package is still in an extra repository for testing (saucy-proposed)
<brainwash> it will be moved in few days, so everyone will get the update
<adrenaline_> good info brainwash
<adrenaline_> binalith, sorry I don't have anything new enough to look at right now. I can play with it tonight and see what's up but if there will be a workaround in a couple of days it may just pay to wait.
<binalith> yah, I suppose I'll just have to wait. thanks alot for the help
<adrenaline_> sorry I couldn't be more, but hey you I learned something new today.
<binalith> brain: thanks for the update info
<binalith> ya, I'm learning a lot today haha
<xubuntu623> hello brainwash thats the question i've been wondering for a number of xubuntu releases. Everytime i install xubuntu say on an eeepc the folder icons in the file manager disappear when you place the mouse over them. same in the menu. as i type this the fonts are disappearing and reappearing which is making it hard to type
<brainwash> binalith: if your are curious how to get the update now without waiting, try this: navigate to settings manager > software and sources > updates, enable "pre-released updates", then open a terminal window and run "sudo apt-get update && sudp apt-get install xfce4-power-manager", now disable "pre-released updates" and relog
<brainwash> xubuntu623: you could try to disable compositing (settings manager > window manager tweaks > last tab)
<brainwash> xubuntu623: besides.. is this issue xubuntu specific?
<xubuntu623> hello brainwash, tried disabling compositing no good. Have only seen this problem in xubuntu. having tried xubuntu on a number of machines all havethe same problem. that's why i can't believe i'm the only user experiencing tis
<brainwash> that's odd, and no, this is not a common issue
<brainwash> you could file a bug report on launchpad and provide information about your hardware
#xubuntu 2014-01-28
<luca> "Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU"
<xubuntu623> hello brainwash the creater of puppy linux noticed a number of libs ubuntu were using that were buggy when he created the woof building scripts that used ubuntu packages for th first to build puppy. he reported this to ubuntu who continue to use these buggy packages. these were related to display libs. You must have seen fonts not rendering properly in ubuntu based distros. I think that's why ubuntu is abandoning xorg
<brainwash> xubuntu623: the majority of xubuntu users does not experience any of your mentioned issues
<brainwash> xorg might be old and outdated somewhat, but it still does its job
<brainwash> a faulty display driver is most likely the cause, what hardware do you exactly use?
<brainwash> and feel free to create a bug report, simply run "ubuntu-bug xorg"
<xubuntu623> Hello brainwash I think xubuntu's desktop look and feel is one of the best Ive seen. you understand what i mean by disappearing icons. if i open setting manager nearly all icons are missing and only reappear when the mouse hovers over them. Even images in firefox behave the same. Its got to be related to rendering. As i've experienced this on laptops and desktops I can't be the only one user to have brought all hardware that's not
<brainwash> xubuntu623: sadly I'm not able to find a similar case via google search :(
<xubuntu115> hello brainwash, me again with missing icon problem. OK if I login as vanilla xfce all icons etc render. if i login as xubuntu their playing up again. something xubuntu devs do to create xubuntu xfce is causing the problem. I'll just login as xfce desktop not xubuntu desktop. Thanks for taking the time to answer. hopefully i'm the only one experiencing this. i believe it's a xubuntu bug not ubuntu.
<holstein> xubuntu115: how about as another user? or, with your config removed from the equation?
<xubuntu115> hello xubuntu115 this is a fresh install. It been happening for a number of releases now.
<holstein> xubuntu115: so, its not happening with another user?
<xubuntu301> hello back again login as guest as no other user same icon rendering problem. now running in xfce vanilla desktop icons now happy.
<luca> Dear friends, I'm downloading Xubuntu 12.04 on my virtual machine
<holstein> xubuntu301: what graphics hardware? is compositing on in the xubuntu session and off in the xfce one?
<xubuntu301> played with setting and now desktop looks like xubuntu. now the mystery of what xubuntu devs have modified? it can't be missing libs.
<holstein> xubuntu301: how about compositing?
<xubuntu301> show shadows under regular and popup windows is unticked in compostor
<knome> xubuntu301, try turning off the compositor completely
<xubuntu301> knome already tried that with brainwash made no difference.
<holstein> that would be a valid reason for graphics glitches on *only* your system, with your graphics hardware
<holstein> xubuntu301: is this only on that particular hardware? or are you able to make it happen on other machines?
<xubuntu301> right now login as xfce session and all is correct. on a EeePC 900A same problem. Dell Desktop same problem. Now on another desktop running intel motherboard ame problem. i just assumed for years others were having this problem and in future releases it would get fixed.
<holstein> xubuntu301: its not a regular thing.. how do you install?
<xubuntu301> burn cd/dvd with different burners that also burn ubuntu, fedora which install fine and run installer.
<holstein> xubuntu301: so, xfce in xubuntu is the only thing that does this for you? and it has in *every* release of xubuntu? have you ever installed another ubuntu iso and added the xubuntu-desktop package?
<xubuntu301> Somewhere around 11.10 / 12.04 the problem started occuring that's why i was a little diappointed that it hasn't beenfixed earlier. When it comes to installing ubuntu then xubuntu on top I can't remember. Normally when you add xubuntu over ubuntu or kubuntu it's not the same so i stick to the desktop I really want in the first place. If you are one of the great devs who create Xubuntu. it would be worth asking if others have had t
<knome> xubuntu301, i can't remember anybody else having the issue
<knome> xubuntu301, what you need to do is; 1) file a bug 2) attach a screenshot of your problem 3) keep following the bug and give any information people looking at the bug ask for
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<xubuntu301> knome is there a bug report for xubuntu or it reported to ubuntu only
<knome> xubuntu301, you can file a bug report against xubuntu, yes.
<knome> xubuntu301, i would suggest filing it against xubuntu-default-settings, because if the bug is as you have described, it has something to do with settings
<knome> xubuntu301, also, please attach your hardware information to the bug.
<xubuntu301> I followed what i thought was the link where is xubuntu's bug report?
<knome> xubuntu301, run 'ubuntu-bug xubuntu-default-settings' in a terminal
<lullis> Hello all. I updated my xubuntu desktop from 12.04 to 13.10 and it looks like the multimedia keys from keyboard do not manage to control my music player (banshee). I've seen quite a few threads on askubuntu and other forums, but nothing worked. I wonder if someone has finally managed to find some resolution to this bug?
<holstein> lullis: not that im aware of.. i usually just map whatever i want
<Unit193> There is a proposed fix to xubuntu-default-settings, but shouldn't be hard to set up.
<lullis> The interesting details: I use banshee and nuvolaplayer... when I use banshee, volume keys work. When I start nuvolaplayer, the play-pause/prev/next/stop keys work, but then volume keys stop working.
<lullis> It seems like nuvola uses non-standard dbus interfaces, which is okay except for breaking the volume keys. The thing I don't understand is banshee. It does seem to have all dbus library/service installed.
<cubed_root> i was going to muck with my panels in xubuntu, will i be able to get the defaults back easily if i screw things up?
<Unit193> Sure, just nuke .config/xfce/panel/ (or thereabouts.) and restart the panel.
<holstein> or, test with the guest user.. or a test user.. or in VM, or with a live CD
<Unit193> .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml and .config/xfce4/panel/, or as above.
<cubed_root> hmm... that would have been a good idea lol
<cubed_root> thanks
<xubuntu351> wooo! Can't wait till this install is done
<xubuntu351> keep getting errors
<bschilke> wow xubuntu is awesome -- so customizable
<xubuntu191> help
<xubuntu191> this laptop had windoze 8 and i can't stand it
<holstein> xubuntu191: how can we help you? please use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for chat
<xubuntu191> i want to know how to get rid of the pop out on the right side of the screen
<holstein> xubuntu191: sure.. just elaborate about what the "pop out" is.. maybe take a screenshot if you think it will help a volunteer understand you better
<jarkko> http://is11.snstatic.fi/img/978/1288646664471.jpg
<xubuntu191> maybe I can explain when i move the cursor to the right edge of the screen in voyager ubuntu desk top the numbers pop out in the way and i would like to move tem so that doesnt happen
<holstein> xubuntu191: voyager will provide support.. they have their own channels and support team
<xubuntu191> ok
<xubuntu191> #voyager
<xubuntu191> cd
<swig> hey guys!
<swig> ive got a dumb question
<swig> I want to install ubuntu onto a HD on a fresh computer, if I use a bootable USB stick can I install it from there or will I be running it off of the USB stick?
<kRush> both
<swig> okay but once I install I can take out the USB
<kRush> ofc
<swig> K I just got worried I wouldnt be able to install it and be stuck running it from USB
<well_laid_lawn> swig:  just make sure to install the bootloader to the hdd not the usb
<WalterN> anyone have a link for a net install ISO for the not yet released Xubuntu 14.04?
<WalterN> (going to hit up google here pretty soon and see if he has one)
<dukee> que tal
<Unit193> WalterN: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<WalterN> ooo
<WalterN> Unit193: thanks :3
<Unit193> Sure, guessing you know how to switch to 64bit if needed.
<WalterN> I do?
<WalterN> oh there we go
<WalterN> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<WalterN> dododo
<WalterN> Unit193: thanks again
<Unit193> Sure, have fun.
<xubuntu804> hello, 2 questions
<xubuntu804> 1 how can I stop mousepad from being default open with  any file that isn't text file ?
<xubuntu804> 2 how can't i upgrade to 13.10 xubuntu without a iso or cd dvd ?
<cub> xubuntu804, 2) How do you mean? What version are you running today?
<xubuntu804> 13.04 xubuntu
<xubuntu804> mousepad may be might be fix if i upgrade
<xubuntu804> and about 2nd question ?
<baizon> xubuntu804: run update-manager -d
<Sysi> right click on the file you want to open, in properties you can select what program to open that kind of files with
<baizon> xubuntu804: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades
<xubuntu804> thanks
<xubuntu508> hello everyone
<xubuntu508> im new at the world of xubuntu, and i have a problem .
<xubuntu508> maybe someone can help me
<xubuntu508> i have a laptop with processor, pentium M770 2.1ghz, but when instaling xubuntu the processor stays always at 800mhz, with is less then half of power i can use
<xubuntu508> the indicator-cpufreq and stuff like that dont  work.
<xubuntu508> simply looks like they cant even detect my processor. how can i do this? how can i incresse the speed ot my processor do get the real 2.1ghz
<baizon> xubuntu508: start a cpu benchmark and check if the cpu clock rises.
<xubuntu508> how can i start that? there is something pre-instaled to do it or need to run terminal dor that?
<xubuntu508> for*
<baizon> xubuntu508: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-benchmark-your-system-cpu-file-io-mysql-with-sysbench
<xubuntu508> ty, let me check
<xubuntu508> and if the cpu clock dont rises?
<xubuntu508> ok i finished the test, and dont looks like it raise
<xubuntu508> stays at 800mhz,,,, i really like the linux but at this speed its almost impossible run it, since in windows i can get the 2.1ghz :/, please help me
<xubuntu508> i have a laptop with processor, pentium M770 2.1ghz, but when instaling xubuntu the processor stays always at 800mhz, with is less then half of power i can use
<xubuntu508> the indicator-cpufreq and stuff like that dont  work.
<baizon> xubuntu508: check this tool http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-cpufreq-plugin
<baizon> xubuntu508: check there if you can change the CPU clock
<xubuntu508> ok let me look at it
<xubuntu508> i have instaled the packadge how can i launch it?
<xubuntu508> ok, already found, it says this: the system dont support cpu scalling, only the cpu freq will show
<xubuntu508> :/
<xubuntu508> this means i dont have that modules instaled?
<xubuntu508> " scalling driver = No scalling driver available"
<Sysi> xubuntu508: run "yes" in terminal and then check the frequency
<Sysi> kernel should automatically adjust frequency to save power
<Sysi> you can kill yes by pressing ctrl c
<xubuntu508> i always get 800mhz and my processor is a pentium M770 2.1 ghz
<xubuntu508> the processor freq dont change
<xubuntu508> it keeps at 800
<Sysi> how are you checking the frequency?
<Sysi> you might need to run couple instances of yes
<xubuntu508> well, right now i have a widget i installed, cpu information similar do indicator-cpufreq
<xubuntu508> but i can check it in terminal too.
<xubuntu508> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Sysi> I'd rather use that
<xubuntu508> both give me only 800 :/
<xubuntu508> my it says processor Pentium M770 2.1 :/.... is this a non-supported processor or something?
<xubuntu508> but*
<Sysi> I still think it's just not stressed enough to need higher frequency
<xubuntu508> maybe is that but i get this message
<xubuntu508> scalling driver= No scalling driver available,
<xubuntu508> so if i get this from cpu-freq how can it scales automaticly?
<Sysi> that should cause the freq to be stuck on highest frequency
<xubuntu508> should let me scale manually right, because maybe i whant to run in low speed at mornings and high speed at afternoon ( kiding)
<xubuntu508> however, if it stucks at highest frequency i should get 2.1ghz and no 800
<kRush> what governor is active?
<xubuntu508> how i know that?
<kRush> cpufreq-info
<xubuntu508> ok first it says the cpufreq its not instaled and i should install the cpufreq-utilis
<xubuntu508> then says this
<xubuntu508> loading cpufreq kernel modules [Fail]
<xubuntu508> CPUfreq Utilities: setting ondemand Cpufreq governos...
<xubuntu508> disable, governor nor available ... [ok]
<xubuntu508> :( what this means
<Voyajer> hello everyone,
<Voyajer> someone up to help me?
<cub> Voyajer, tell us your problem and we'll see if anyone knows the solution to it
<Voyajer> so this morning i come here but no solution for my problem--- let me explain it for you --- i have a latptop with the fallowing specs:
<Voyajer> pentium M770 2.1ghz
<Voyajer> i install the distro  Voyager, with is based on Xubuntu
<Voyajer> witch*
<Voyajer> however i found one problem, the distro xubuntu a voyager are really amazing, but the problem is my processor only runs at 800mhz,, really get stuck in that
<Voyajer> and should be running 2.1,, i already stressed it to see if raises, but looks like no way to increase de processor speed.
<Voyajer> i also ready in internet fro this kind of processor i should build my own kernel, welll, as you figure im no pro in linuz so i cannot build kernels :/
<Voyajer> can you help me with some sort of soluction or workarround?
<Voyajer> the indicator-cpufreq dont work by the way,
<baizon> Voyajer: have you tried the xfce cpufreq plugin?
<Voyajer> this one ------ http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-cpufreq-plugin
<baizon> Voyajer: does this plugin show more then one frequency?
<Voyajer> no, actually it says something like - cannot change cpu freq
<baizon> Voyajer: run this command pls and paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<baizon> Voyajer: sudo dmidecode -t processor | grep "Speed"
<Voyajer> right now i cannot run that, im not in that specific machine. but i will notice the terminal code and run as soon as possible. If you cannot help me further without that, i return later with the output of the code :)
<Voyajer> but basicly i already have run that, and should tell me the current speed, the model, and the maximum speed allowed right?
<baizon> Voyajer: this command will tell if the specific cpu can change the clockspeed
<knome> Voyajer, voyager isn't really supported on this channel
<Voyajer> i say voyager because is what i have now, but if i instal xubuntu the problem is the same, but if need i can reinstal xubuntu and come back later
<Voyajer> the question it will be the same
<Voyajer> should i install xubuntu then?
<knome> the problem sounds like it's probably unrelated, but whatsoever, we aren't supporting other distros here
<Voyajer> ok, sorry then i tough as xubuntu based you can help me, but i understand :), let me reinstal xubuntu and come back later.
<knome> Voyajer, you were asking the same question yesterday but didn't tell you were using voyager. how do we know you're just not telling lies?
<Voyajer> because yesterday i am on xubuntu, you see, im just switching arround to see if i get the problem solved,
<knome> right...
<Voyajer> its not like im telling lies.
<baizon> Voyajer: well i think it is either a kernel problem or "laptop-mode". If the cpu really doesnt change the freq
<knome> sure, i have no way to confirm that. just in case you are... i'm watching you.
<knome> (and sorry if you aren't, but you probably understand there's no way we can confirm anybody is using this or that)
<Voyajer> i know, and i understand you worry about this matter, but believe me, im really sad for this, because i already tested so many distros and all of then the problem is the same. let me tell you what i already tested.
<Voyajer> ubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, voyager,
<knome> Voyajer, for what it's worth, it looks like it's a hardware, not software problem.
<Voyajer> i am no pro so i think if i change arround maybe some one work good
<knome> Voyajer, search for your CPU and see if it's *supposed* to work on linux
<knome> i doubt changing helps (especially if you are running around ubuntu-based systems), but you are of course free to try,
<Voyajer> Knome ill do that , and Baizon, ty for you sugestion too :), as far as i ready is something related with kernel.
<Voyajer> and dont take me wrong because i was changing arround between distros, im sure you understand my frustration
<knome> sure, good luck
<Voyajer> ty
<xubuntu383> Hi everyone
<xubuntu383> So I had a friend that installed xubuntu on my laptop with an encrypted hard drive, but I've come to realize that all that's doing is making everything slower, and I don't really need an encrypted hd. I have the passwords and all, but what I lack is the know how
<xubuntu130> Hi. Is Fn+F7 broke in latest xubuntu? It stopped working on my laptop after last update. :(
<knome> doubt that has more to do with your hardware/drivers than xubuntu itself
<xubuntu130> Yeah, but it was working fine before. Only after update it stopped. drivers are controlled by linux kernel. not me.
<knome> give us some details and maybe we are able to help; what is your hardware and what is fn+f7 supposed to do?
<xubuntu130> ok. thank you. I am on a Sony VAIO laptop. Before Fn+F7 popped up a small dialog to share my desktop (clone or expand) to external monitor (HDMI). Now, nothing appears.
<xubuntu130> It worked fine for past 3 or 4 xubuntu updates.
<knome> also, what's "latest xubuntu"? are you referring to 13.10 or the development release?
<xubuntu130> 13.10 non-developmental
<xubuntu130> Linux nebula 3.8.0-35-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 01:24:59 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<koegs> 3.8 ist not the kernel on 13.10
<Paulo> Hello everyone! Good afternoon!
<knome> Paulo, hullo
<xubuntu130> sorry. its 13.04
<xubuntu130> perhaps a dist upgrade to 13.10 will help me. I will try that.
<slickymaster> hey Paulo. That's a portuguese name
<Paulo> yes it is :)
<Paulo> i came by here to see if i could find a dev, just to thank you guys for you awesome work
<Paulo> this is the first linux ever to satisfy 120% of my needs, and to actualy work flawless :D
<slickymaster> well, you can do it here. I'm pretty sure that they'll get your message
<slickymaster> so, are you Portuguese, or Brazilian, Paulo?
<Paulo> Decided to jump on the Alpha train today on one of my machines at home, let's see how it goes :)
<Paulo> 12.04 has been working like a charm :D
<Paulo> Portugal here !
<slickymaster> so am I
<Paulo> need any PT-PT assistance or just curious?
<Paulo> oh haha, cuincidence!
<slickymaster> no, I don't. But thanks for the offer
<slickymaster> :)
<knome> !offtopic | slickymaster, you should know this better
<ubottu> slickymaster, you should know this better: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
 * slickymaster hides
<slickymaster> yes you're right. My bad
<knome> Paulo, thanks, much appreciated. :)
<slickymaster> Paulo, if you just want to chat there''s the #xubuntu-offtopic channel
<Paulo> i'll open that one too then :D
<Paulo> can i ask just a few xubuntu-related questions here to some of the expert guys? I'm curious about some things, but there doesn't seem to be a good awnser about any of these :<
<knome> Paulo, please do
<Paulo> Ok, let's see. First of all, sorry if i sound confusing, i do not know very well yet the technical terms, and how every package is called.
<Paulo> I've noticed that Xubuntu brings it's own Composer
<Paulo> however, for some reason i can't ever make that one work with vSync on AMD or Nvidia GPU's. Compton however works like a charm! is there a reason compton isn't the default one instead?
<Paulo> or am i just being plain idiout not knowing how to get the default one to work?
<knome> Paulo, xubuntu uses the xfce compositor by default
<kRush> which does a lot of weird shit
<Sysi> default one doesn't currently support vsync, compton probably isn't default because default works with OSS drivers and default package set shouldn't be too big
<knome> kRush, please watch the language - and especially, the attitude
<Sysi> actually thanks for the compton tip, I have pretty bad tearing with nvidia
<Paulo> Sysi: try this topic here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144468
<kRush> knome, don't read too much into it
<Paulo> it'll get 100% tear free
<Paulo> and get's super cool!
<Paulo> my laptop under windows, even after fresh install was painfully slow
<Paulo> couldn't even run 1080p videos, and barely 720p videos on youtube
<Paulo> now with Xubuntu the computer just flys :)
<kRush> will have to try that some time
<knome> kRush, i will. by using the channel you are accepting the channel terms of service.
<kRush> ok, so am I allowed to call it poop then?
<Paulo> i had another question but now i forgot :<
<kRush> or is that over the line, too?
<holstein> kthe #xubuntu-offtopic channel is a place you can chat`
<holstein> kRush: ^
<xubuntu278> How do I download Xubuntu to a external hard drive?
<holstein> xubuntu278: download? or install?.. download is simply downloading to that location, or moving after the download
<xubuntu278> I suppose both. I removed my main hard drive from another computer and plan on using only external.
<xubuntu278> I am having trouble though, downloading the Xubuntu to my external hard drive.
<holstein> xubuntu278: downloading works like downloading anything.. if you have capable internet, you download the iso file
<holstein> xubuntu278: lets keep these steps seperate, since it seems we are having issues describing the 2 distinct steps
<xubuntu278> Do I have to burn the ido to a DVD?
<xubuntu278> iso*
<xubuntu278> Also, when I try to open the file, it says windows has to search for a program to open the torrent with.
<xubuntu278> Should I save the file, or open it?
<holstein> xubuntu278: thats another step
<holstein> xubuntu278: try downloading the iso, not the torrent
<xubuntu278> From a mirror?
<holstein> xubuntu278: from literally where ever you can get the official iso
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/13.10/release/ for example
<holstein> xubuntu278: the PC intel image is likely what you want/need
<holstein> xubuntu278: you download that, then, the installation is a seperate step.. putting the iso on the USB drive is not installing anything
<holstein> !install | xubuntu278
<ubottu> xubuntu278: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<DoomBoom> hi, just installed xubuntu, why is the Ubuntu Software Center showing times in 12h format while my locale is set to Dutch time format(which should be 24h)?
<DoomBoom> the clock shows it correctly, as does pidgin
<xubuntu278> Does the xubuntu download usually take 4 hours?
<DoomBoom> it didn't for me
<xubuntu278> I dont want it on my main computer either. I just want it on my external hard drive. Can somebody help me?
<holstein> xubuntu278: depends on your internet speed
<holstein> xubuntu278: you need to download it in order to install it to any drive.. again, you are mixing up the steps.. you must *first* download
<holstein> xubuntu278: after the downloading is finished you can address "i just want it on my external hard drive"... otherwise, you dont have it yet to put it on the drive
<xubuntu278> Okay, well if I bypass my router and put my internet directly in my computer, will my speed increase?
<holstein> xubuntu278: you can try cancelling the download and clicking on it again, and maybe getting a faster mirror.. but, if your download speed is the issue, then, that will be the fastest
<holstein> xubuntu278: i dont know your network, friend
<xubuntu278> I just didn't know if it would generally increase the speed.
<xubuntu278> Seeming as how the router if putting out wifi.
<holstein> xubuntu278: it depends.. it wont make the internet speed to your house any faster
<holstein> xubuntu278: then, wiring up to the router will make the speed (likely) faster, depending on the router and networking equipment.. though, it wont make your internet any faster
<xubuntu278> Right, but I was curious as to if it would channel more internet capability to my computer.
<holstein> xubuntu278: it depends, friend
<holstein> xubuntu278: is the wifi capable of faster speeds than the wired network from your router? is the network speed to your house able to saturate either one?
<xubuntu278> I believe the wired speed from my router to my computer is faster, but honestly I'm not sure.
<xubuntu278> I only browse web pages.
<holstein> xubuntu278: the, i suggest relaxing and waiting on the download.. otherwise, you can waste time troubleshooting and learning facts that you need to address the concern you are having, and for what you are saying is literally just a concern in this one case
<xubuntu278> I'm going to try it real quick. Will let you know.
<xubuntu278> Thanks for your help by the way.
<DoomBoom> so why is ubuntu software center using its own time format?
<knome> no idea, have you filed a bug report?
<DoomBoom> no
<DoomBoom> where can I?
<genii> Probably with: ubuntu-bug software-center
<peyam> hi
<peyam> does xubuntu (xfce) have support for rightoleft languages layoutwise?
<peyam> I mean the language of whole OS
<peyam> not keyboard layout
<holstein> peyam: i would just try the language you are looking for, and see... im sure language support for most everything is based on contributors and resources
<peyam> I would love to do that.. but I need to know more
<peyam> There was something about making Unity right to left by sqitching the pnale place to the right etc. would be intressting to see if they do the same with xfce
<holstein> peyam: im suggesting that seeing the language in action frist hand would help you know more, otherwise, state the language you are interested in,and we'll see if a volunteer has anything to add
<holstein> you shouldnt have to switch any panels (assuming that what "pnale" is) to support languages
<peyam> My point wast that in main menu items are left to right. and it should be right to left . otherywise all RTL languages are supported
<holstein> peyam: when space is limited, things scroll, or deal with the issue.. those may be backwards, but, this is all open, and available to be addressed on many levels
<peyam> okej
<holstein> peyam: is it already working and addressed? lets find out by sharing what language support you are specifically interested in, or you can try if for yourself first-hand by trying to implement it on a live CD, or in VM, or in a test user, or install
<peyam> yes. Actually I would love to give it a try! so I will start working on it in weekedn
<holstein> peyam: let me try a more direct approach.. what language are you specifically interested in?
<peyam> Kurdish
<peyam> Sorani
<peyam> Sorani = Persian letters
<peyam> I really look forward to xubuntu 14.04
<peyam> very much..
<holstein> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/local-language is usually a good start, but it seems the kurdish team is not active
<peyam> no linux is not so popular there like anyother ME countries
<holstein> peyam: "popular" doesnt matter.. only needs support for the language.. one user could be providing that
<peyam> that's true
<johhar> so I am having trouble getting my RAT 5 mouse to work correctly, all the web pages I can find on the subject say to edit my xorg.conf but when I open etc/X11 there is no xorg.conf file there, how do I fix this so that I can remap the mouse key that is causing the issues?
<holstein> johhar: you can put one there, if you want
<johhar> they all want me to put this in ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/6833997/ ), but with no xorg.conf I have no idea where to put it
<bekks> Create it.
<johhar> and how do I go about doing that? sorry it has been several years since I last messed with linux but I really want to change over to linux as much as possible
<johhar> oh hold on might have found what I was looking for, it was not in etc/X11 but I did find it in usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<johhar> grrr found it but it won't let me save it to that folder, and I don't see a "open as admin" right click option like I used to see
<pandragon> I have set up xfce just the way I like it on top of Ubuntu 12.04. Now I have ordered an ssd and want to install Xubuntu 12.04 lts. Is there a way to transfer my UI set up to the new installation? Thanks!
<holstein> pandragon: you can clone the install, you can backup the data and move it...
<pandragon> holstein, I want to start with just the xubuntu core and just move my UI.
<holstein> pandragon: you would clone the os, that would move the os.. everything.. the ui and the entire os.. or, you can install what you like, which would be the ui, and move your settings
<holstein> pandragon: you wont move the UI over.. you will move your settings for it.. those are in the users /home
<holstein> you can sync the settings like that in ubuntuone
<pandragon> Ok, the settings. Should I just copy the home into the home of the new installation?
<holstein> pandragon: there not really a "should".. just what will do what you want it to do.. for example, there should be a .mozilla folder hidded in your users /home.. if you take that with you to another install, the firefox will load with the settings you have
<pandragon> OK, got it . Thanks a bunch!
<holstein> pandragon: there are many .hidded directoris, hidded with a dot in front of them.. ~/.config for example... thats where the settings you reference wanting to sync are
<holstein> how you do that is up to you.. ubuntuone has a way to do that with an account online. you can copy them onto the media of your choice.. you will them be able to put them back into the new users /home on another installation
<holstein> *or*, you can clone the entire install, and just move it over to the new drive.. http://clonezilla.org/ is what i use for that, though, there are many tools
<pandragon> Right, if my current drive holds out, I can sort through the config files as I need them for the new set up. I want the new set up to be as clean as practical.
<holstein> all of that will be up to you.. what do i do? i just backup my data.. physical files that i want. i personally consider "getting the desktop just the way i want" to be part of the experience, and am personally never interested in saving that process
<pandragon> I really appreciate you help.
#xubuntu 2014-01-29
<bschilke> anyone know of a small mousepad-like texteditor that will keep the indentation when you create a new line, similar to how a code editor works?
<Fily> Dear friends, I was able to install Xubuntu 12.04 on my virtual machine. The more modern versions are impossible to install
<David-A> bschilke: in mouspad you have Options>Autoindent, but maybe you specifically do not want mouspad
<David-A> bschilke: otherwise gedit and kate are quite featurerich
<bschilke> thanks David-A
<bschilke> David-A: thanks again - the autoindent is exactly what i was looking for
<David-A> bschilke: (mousepad) how could you not find it before? it is not exactly hiding in an infinite forest of options
<bschilke> no, i obviously didn't look for it, but i didn't think it was common enough of a feature
<bschilke> ..to be included in the default basic text editor
<David-A> used to notepad? :)
<bschilke> does notepad have that feature? i can't stand that little app for some reason lol
<David-A> bschilke: i think it does not. and theorized about why you wouldnt expect features in a default editor
<bschilke> oh - gotcha -- yea - notepad (like windows) has lowered my expectations
<bschilke> : )
<Mykill> Quick question. What kind of upgrade path would be required to go from 14.04 alpha2 to xubuntu 14.04 release? Is it just an update to the packages?
<holstein> Mykill: any normal update..
<Mykill> so do-release-upgrade?
<Unit193> Mykill: Just normal updates.
<holstein> Mykill: thats not necessary.. any normal upgrade.. using the update manager, or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, or via the package manager of your choice
<Mykill> got it, so it's just a regular apt update
<Mykill> Thanks. I'll be trying out alpha2 this weekend. Will report any issues I find. Good night all.
<LJSeinfeld> Having some issues -- can't boot to a desktop ... assuming due to a borked software update that messed with my video driver
<LJSeinfeld> get the login screen loop
<LJSeinfeld> also can't login to gui with the guest account.... kinda stuck
<LJSeinfeld> I can ssh into the machine just fine though
<LJSeinfeld> (on Saucy, BTW)
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: you can remove the graphics driver, if thats what you think is the issue, or if you want to try and just boot an older kernel, that might help you troubleshoot
<LJSeinfeld> how do I go about removing the graphics driver?  I did a dpkg uninstall of the offending software... still not working
<holstein> theres a recovery kernel, and there are tty's... and the ssh is helpful
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: you removed *assumed* offending software
<LJSeinfeld> right
<LJSeinfeld> it was splashtop btw
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: what was splashtop?
<LJSeinfeld> basically an optimized VNC-type clone
<LJSeinfeld> boasts of better performance
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: im familiar with what the software is, what are you referencing it about?
<LJSeinfeld> issue started after installing splashtop,
<LJSeinfeld> theres a little more..
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: you said a graphics driver update caused it
<LJSeinfeld> said "assuming due to a borked software update that messed with my video driver"
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: sure. how does splashtop fit in here?
<LJSeinfeld> install had errors
<LJSeinfeld> problem happened on reboot directly after..
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: after what? installing splashtop? or upgrading the video driver?
<LJSeinfeld> I never upgraded video driver
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: neither of those address whatever errors the install had
<LJSeinfeld> after installing splashtop
<LJSeinfeld> which Im assuming installed some kind of video hook driver
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: i would run "sudo apt-get update" and see that there are no errors.. then, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see the same
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: dont assume. ask them if it installs anything. i dont remember splashtop installing any graphics modules
<LJSeinfeld> just updated to saucy in hopes of fixing issue
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: wow.. so, this happened on another distro? and you upgraded?
<LJSeinfeld> totally
<LJSeinfeld> I was kinda grasping at straws after trying all other login-loop fixes to no avail
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: can you login via tty?
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: i know what i would do.. backup, and fresh install
<LJSeinfeld> I'm trying to avoid that.... but yes I can login via ssh no problems
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: how about tty?
<holstein> !tty | LJSeinfeld
<ubottu> LJSeinfeld: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> not ssh.. but, tty instead
<LJSeinfeld> I need to go grab a keyboard for the machine and check
<LJSeinfeld> rebooting.. stuck at blank screen...
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: there are recovery kernels before you get "stuck"
<LJSeinfeld> (tried to login guest account)
<LJSeinfeld> I'm at login screen now
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: how about tty with your normal user?
<LJSeinfeld> just did a ctrl-alt-f1
<holstein> ok.. try logging there..
<LJSeinfeld> got some stuff on the screen... doesn't seem to let me type
<LJSeinfeld> PBUS MMIO read of 0X000008 fault at ....
<LJSeinfeld> stuff like that
<holstein> i would test the hardware as well.. you could have had a hard drive issue causing whatever you were talking about before
<LJSeinfeld> now I can type... but nothing seems to happen when I hit enter except a line feed
<holstein> ok... so try other tty's.. til you see a login prompt.. that is the quesiton. can you login from a tty
<LJSeinfeld> gotcha...
<LJSeinfeld> 2 gives me a login screen
<LJSeinfeld> not screen... tty login
<LJSeinfeld> and I can login
<holstein> at this point, i usually create a test user, and try loggin in
<holstein> logging*
<LJSeinfeld> sudo user add testuser works?
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: try logging in the GUI as the new user you made
<LJSeinfeld> do i need to reboot to pull this off?
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: no.. return to the normal graphical login and try loggin in
<holstein> alt F7
<LJSeinfeld> ah...
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: can you login to the graphical desktop as the new user you created?
<LJSeinfeld> nope... back to login screen
<holstein> ok.. so, its a system issue, or something with your hardware. not in your user /config
<LJSeinfeld> screen goes black, then back to login screen
<holstein> but, i dont see this as an issue with any graphics driver
<LJSeinfeld> so... is there a relatively easy way to troubleshoot this
<LJSeinfeld> ?
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: we are
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: you would test the hard drive and the ram
<LJSeinfeld> I saw some garbage on the screen --like block graphics at one time....
<return0> Anyone know a personal scheduler that's xfce friendly, or some generic tray thingy
<LJSeinfeld> chopped up icons, etc
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: right.. thats why i said i would test the hard drive. if its bad, then its bad.. you cant fix it with software
<LJSeinfeld> wouldn't that be a huge coincidence that this thing died the moment I messed with installing/uninstalling splash top?
<LJSeinfeld> but I'm game for anything (and thanks for helping)
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: try purging splash top
<LJSeinfeld> I installed with dpkg -i  and uninstalled with dpkg -r
<LJSeinfeld> how do I go about purging?
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: into another version as well
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: i know, it takes me about 8 minutes to install.. and thats where i would be, right now, after testing the hardware
<LJSeinfeld> trust me its not the install of the OS that I'm trying to avoid... its the setting up of everything else...
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: everything else will get lost when that hard drive fails, so back it up now
<LJSeinfeld> I've got an older backup that's should be OK
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: otherwise, just keep troubleshoooting.. have you tested the hard drive? or the memory? does a live CD boot?
<LJSeinfeld> maybe 1 month
<LJSeinfeld> I'd need to go grab one /  make one... that will have to be for another day.
<LJSeinfeld> I'm really doubting hardware issues...
<LJSeinfeld> just because of the timing
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: i dont doubt at all. i test, then im sure, and i move on
<LJSeinfeld> I understand...
<return0> Anyone know a linux form of ical? I jsut want a really simple todo list and scheduler
<LJSeinfeld> so, is there a way to migrate my current account back to a fresh install?
<LJSeinfeld> or what step would you suggest to do when everything checks out OK hardware-wise?
<holstein> return0: i use google calendar.. there are many in the repo.. try searching "calendar" in the package manager of your choice
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: you grab your /home
<return0> holstein: hmm i completely forgot about google cal, i'll try that if i don't find anythign in the repo, right now the only thing i've found is korganizer but it wants em to isntall 150 packages, almost all useless KDE deps :(
<LJSeinfeld> how about startup stuff, cron jobs, etc?
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: what cron jobs have you setup?
<LJSeinfeld> lol, I'd have to look.. its' been a year since I set the machine up
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: you are talking about moving them? i would rather reinstall at this point.. since you have tried to update the distro through a problem like that
<LJSeinfeld> its my Sab/sickbeard box
<holstein> i mean, from waht i read, it didnt load x and you did a distro upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10
<return0> Anyone else here playing on 14.04? Working for me so far.
<holstein> return0: try #ubuntu+1
<LJSeinfeld> so there are things that I spent a lot of time learning to get stuff up and running (VPN stuff, mounting shares at login, etc)...
<LJSeinfeld> not sure if I remember how to do all that... it'll be a day of research (which I will do if it comes down to it)
<holstein> sure.. and you will lose them all *when* that hard drive fails, so take this time to backup those things
<holstein> otherwise, try other graphics drivers.. force the vesa driver with a custom xorg.conf if you feel its graphics driver related
<LJSeinfeld> I do.
<LJSeinfeld> could you help me with that part?
<holstein> what part?
<LJSeinfeld> box has Nvida ION graphics, btw so it's proprietary drivers
<LJSeinfeld> forcing vesa driver
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 is one way
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: i would have already removed the proprietar drivers, if i thought that was the issue.. which is what i suggested before the splashtop thing
<LJSeinfeld> must have missed that part... how would we remove the proprietary drivers?
<holstein> !nvidia | LJSeinfeld is what i refer to
<ubottu> LJSeinfeld is what i refer to: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> or, i just search a package manager for them. or "sudo apt-get autoremove nvidia*
<LJSeinfeld> working on xorg.conf now...
<LJSeinfeld> there was nothing in there except for references to VNC displays
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: in where?
<LJSeinfeld> xorg.conf
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: you should have whatever the nvida driver made when you installed it
<LJSeinfeld> it was not in there..
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: how does the vesa driver work for you?
<LJSeinfeld> no joy... login screen loop
<holstein> you dont have a graphics card issue.. i think you have extreme system failure
<LJSeinfeld> maybe so
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: what about "sudo apt-get update". i know i asked you to run it and report erors.. but you never said you ran it
<LJSeinfeld> I ran it, no errors
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<LJSeinfeld> no errors there either
<holstein> im telling you, i would have already reinstalled, and have it back up. otherwise, just keep tesing things and removing things from the equation
<LJSeinfeld> probably what's going to happen... but it'll be days before I get a chance to work on the machine to re-do everything
<holstein> yeah? you could hve done it in the time it took in this chat.. and the setup in the time it took the upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10
<LJSeinfeld> lol maybe you could have done it...
<LJSeinfeld> it will take me a day to reinstall and configure all the software that runs on this box.... but either way, it's a learning experience
<LJSeinfeld> seeing some errors in .xsession_errors....
<LJSeinfeld> other than what I think are 'normal' ones
<LJSeinfeld> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6836093/
<xubuntu034> anyone know if I can get the lap top camera to work in ubuntu
<holstein> !webcam | xubuntu034
<ubottu> xubuntu034: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<holstein> xubuntu034: all the ones i have left just work  out of the box.. i like to use "cheese" to test them easily
<holstein> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.3-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 51 kB, installed size 388 kB
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: yes.. x is failing after the login screen.. its not something in your user account, or xfce session, since we already tested for that
<LJSeinfeld> right.
<holstein> i mean, you could try reinstalling xubuntu-desktop.. or whatever x stuff you can think of
<holstein> you could try the main #ubuntu channel, since there is more traffic thre
<holstein> if you havent checked for and purged all that splashtop installed, that might be nice.. maybe ask them what their installer does or did to your system, if you feel that was the cause
<holstein> good luck! im out for a while
<LJSeinfeld> Thanks very much for your help :D
<JMT4> Before I get to the desktop screen there's some flash of text as well as log-in via terminal, it wasn't there before when I had a fresh install of Xubuntu. Can someone assist with checking my logs and see if everything is working properly?
<xubuntu943> to upload picts?
<xubuntu943> per uppare foto?
<knome> xubuntu943, please be a bit more specific
<xubuntu943> i need to upload one picture here in this chat..
<xubuntu943> i need help
<xubuntu943> ^^
<kraut> xubuntu943: http://www.directupload.net/
<xubuntu943> lol
<Myrtti> IRC is a text only medium, so upload a picture where ever you normally upload them and then share us the URL
<JMT4> Can anyone assist me with checking my boot logs? I suspect there's something wrong.
<xubuntu943> http://www.directupload.net/index.php?mode=upload http://www.directupload.net/index.php?mode=upload
<xubuntu943> hope is fine like that
<xubuntu943> nop
<xubuntu943> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3517/vwmr5vkg_png.htm
<xubuntu943> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3517/772ytq65_png.htm
<xubuntu943> the problme is not the kernel but the time i'm trying to clik on ot
<xubuntu943> it*
<xubuntu943> second picture show the action that i don't know :/
<xubuntu943> any idea?
<elfy> JMT4: tell the issue you think you have and include a pastebin of the logs you want people to look at - if someone can help they will
<JMT4> Before I reach XFCE desktop there's a bit of flashing of text, can't tell because it's only there for 0,1 sec as well as log in to terminal at first before booting. It wasn't this way when I had fresh install of Xubuntu. I found a lot of dkpg warnings from bootslog, but not sure if that's the reason: http://pastebin.com/Jvuattee
<JMT4> zzz
<JMT4> Anyone got suggestions on some forum I might get help?
<acey> hi
<acey> can someone help me
<Myrtti> do you need help in learning how to knit and purl with the European method? no?
<Myrtti> just ask the question, then we'll know if we can help you
<genii> JMT4, acey : Best to just present your question to the channel in general and then see if someone takes up answering it
<baizon> !ask | acey
<ubottu> acey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JMT4> genii: I did that 7 hours ago and didn't get a answer, as well as 3 hours ago. You got any suggestions on forums I might visit for help?
<genii> JMT4: Many people have parted and joined. It is OK to keep asking perhaps every 15 minutes or so. I, for instance, have not seen your original question.
<poopuser> Hi. I am using 13.10 and for some reason it does not recognize my usb storage in the phone. It works on rhel on my other pc. lsusb does not return antything regarding the device, don't see much in dmsg either. No usb modules loaded, thou I loaded usb-storage but with no result.
<acey> hi i bought a laptop with xbuntu on it and i like it but i was wondering if I could dual boot windows 7 on it also
<poopuser> acey: sure you can
<JMT4> genii: I am suspecting something might be wrong with my system, when I boot up I get a flash of some text followed by log in via terminal, this happens at the instance of a flash of course. Here's my bootlog: http://pastebin.com/Jvuattee
<poopuser> poopuser: you have to make a partition for it, install it, and then reinstall grub using live cd/ usb
<acey> ok sounds fairly simple till i get to the grub part
<genii> JMT4: As for additional avenues of support: http://xubuntu.org/help/ shows the mailing list and forum links
<JMT4> genii: Alright, then I will check out the ubuntu forums, as suggested from your link.
<poopuser> acey: should help http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd#.UukjYbOVuxk
<acey> thanks
<poopuser> acey: np, just get a usb install the iso using unetbootin, use something like gparted to make a partition, boot windows install windows, go back to liveusb and install grub accordingly to tutorial.
<acey> yea im trying to use gparted now how to i get root access
<acey> well trying to launch it i mean
<genii> Bah, JMT4 left.  Was just examining his pastebin and had some things to try too.
<poopuser> acey: open terminal, type sudo su afterwards type gparted
<acey> ok looks like i cant create a partition while using (mounted) so how should i do this?
<acey> brb i think i got it
<bgardner> Morning all.  This has been going on for a while, but my curiosity has finally gotten me to ask.  After upgrade from 12.04 to 13.10 I now get this displayed for about 5 seconds right after POST at boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6838646/
<bgardner> While it says "Press any key", it doesn't actually wait.  Can't find anything in dmesg or logs - any suggestions where to find the source of these messages?
<holstein> bgardner: after upgrading that many times, i expect a few glitches.. is that right after grub?
<bgardner> holstein: Yes, right after.  Incidentally, I can't tell that this does any harm at all, I just want to find where it's coming from.
<holstein> bgardner: what do you mean, "it doesnt really wait" ? like, you dont have to press a key? it just goes past that?
<bgardner> holstein: Yes, it says "Press any key", but doesn't actually wait for my input - it boots right on up.
<holstein> bgardner: i personally disregard those.. i have some messages on certain hardware that post, but, i dont worry if things are running as they should
<holstein> bgardner: could be something odd from the 3 upgrades though
<bgardner> holstein: I hear you.  Like I said, mostly curiosity and a little OCD that doesn't like error messages that I can't clear.
<holstein> bgardner: you cant clear it?
<holstein> bgardner: it automatically goes away? or is posting in one of the tty screens, correct?
<bgardner> holstein: Sorry, poor phrasing.  It disappears once boot completes, I just would like to remove the root cause so it doesn't happen at every boot.
<holstein> bgardner: on different hardware, and different distros, with certain graphics drivers, for example, i'll see all kinds of output.. but, i just keep in mind its a windows sticker on the unit and not a linux one, and dont worry much about debug messages, etc
<holstein> i would be interested, personally, in seeing how a fresh install behaves.. not interested enough to wipe the machine, but, maybe to switch hard drives and install, or do a USB stick/drive install and test
<bgardner> holstein: Well, this is actually a System76 box, so not even a Windows sticker.  :P  Either way, I won't sweat it.  As you said, three upgrades later, who knows what's going on.
<holstein> bgardner: system76 will talk with you about it
<holstein> bgardner: they have sources they expect you to install and use, ,AFAiK.. are you using those?
<bgardner> holstein: Good point, I'll see if they have any insight
<bgardner> holstein: Yup, all by the numbers
<holstein> bgardner: yeah... even just a casual email to them about it wouldnt hurt
<bgardner> holstein: Will do, and I'll report back if it turns out to be informative
<holstein> bgardner: :)
<bgardner> holstein: Be darned, the System76 forums did in fact have a specific note about this issue.  Reference: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/733836
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 733836 in grub2 (Ubuntu) ""Error: file not found" when booting, then boots up anyway" [Undecided,Invalid]
<holstein> bgardner: nice. they are on top of support, and i think they like to work upstream when they can
<bgardner> holstein: Thanks for the advice, not sure why my initial search didn't find this but they have a solution on the bug report that I'll try out.
<bgardner> holstein: brb, trying the solution and at the reboot stage.
<bgardner> holstein: Back, and I can confirm that the solution on that bug report works as advertised.  Thanks again for the assistance.
<holstein> bgardner: glad you found what you needed
<jarnos> Why it does not work? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152597724934778&l=7826428704 Someone reported that by SUSE + Seamonkey it works.
<xubuntu353> sdfdsfs
<xubuntu353> alguien me puede brindar ayuda?
<makachu> I've eventually join xubuntu channel. Isn't that great?
<holstein> makachu: try /join #xubuntu-offtopic for chat.. thanks!
<holstein> !es | xubuntu353
<ubottu> xubuntu353: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu353> ty
<makachu> I'm still wondering how to chat PROPERly. Spare me please.
<bazhang> #xubuntu-offtopic is the place to chat makachu
<bazhang> this is support.
<acey> ok if anyone is willing to help im trying to install xubuntu alongside windows 7 but after many failed attempts grub does not load after install.
<holstein> acey: i usually suggest just reinstalling grub after the install.. have you tried that? are you sure the install is working? do you have something in the bios like secure boot preventing what you are trying to do?
<Sysi> are you installing grub to right device
<acey> maybe not i have to drives an sda and sdb
<acey> i seem to have a 100mb reserved space for boot on sda1
<acey> but windows is on sdb
<acey> so i would install bootloader on sda1 or sda?
<acey> "Device for boot loader installation" im refering to
<Sysi> well, which one you have as primary device in bios
<acey> idk
<acey> is there an easy way i can check heh?
<Sysi> if that 100MB boot thing is from windows, sda
<acey> yea i tried that last attempt and still didnt work so should i still tr to reinstall grub manually?
<Sysi> I would think so
<xubuntu596> hello, i can't open Audio Setting ( up rightbotton ) i would like to post you one picture of it
<xubuntu596> this one http://s12.postimg.org/ntobe98ql/Istantanea_20072013_10_55_52.png
<xubuntu596> just expired :/
<acey> Sysi would i need a /boot partition I am doing this manually
<Sysi> acey: no, having boot in root partition works for that too
<peter_fo> hi
<knome> hello
<peter_fo> Problem: my droid sans mono bold font gets chopped (top) at size 11
#xubuntu 2014-01-30
<David-A> peter_fo: I am trying  droid sans mono bold 11 in an xfce4-terminal v0.4.3, and it is not chopped. is there a special place/program where this happens?
<peter_fo> I do the experiment in Mousepad.
<peter_fo> When typing ooooo, still fine. But when adding a 'p', it gets chopped at top.
<danmc> Hello.  I have installed xubuntu 13.10 and things mostly went well but web sites that use flash like youtube or www.gpb.org/georgia-outdoors/season-18/episode/okefenokee have corrupted video.  I'm not quite sure how to best describe what I see.  The width of the video is about half of what it should be and while I can sort of make out what is playing it looks horrible like columns of pixels have been dropped compressing things and col
<danmc> any suggestions on where to look to fix this?  Static images in firefox are fine and the audio works fine.
<David-A> peter_fo: looks ok in my mouspad v0.2.16
<peter_fo> Mine is Mousepad 0.3.0.
<danmc> http://imagebin.org/289831 shows what I mean
<David-A> peter_fo: I have now tested with and without specified custom dpi=100 in settings>appearance, in terminal and mouspad, and no chopped chars
<David-A> peter_fo: have you customized dpi or anti-alias hinting?
<David-A> peter_fo: (If I can't reproduce, it may be that my system is very old and very different)
<peter_fo> A moment..
<peter_fo> SOLVED! Thanks. Yes, it was the "Custom DPI setting". Now is unchecked, and the font rendering is okay.
<David-A> peter_fo: nice, but for my part, I want the custom dpi to make the fonts look good
<David-A> peter_fo: can you find some other dpi, or a hinting, that makes your fonts perfect again?
<peter_fo> Tried DPI 100 but chops. An interesting: when moving with the cursor downwards, it "repairs" the lines. When moving upwards, lines get wrong again. (chopped)
<peter_fo> bye
<peter_fo> Sorry: for sizes 13 (and up) Droid Sans Mono bold still gets chopped, despite of uncecking the "Custom DPI setting" in Appearance. :(
<fernandofernande> Ummm...Hello? :3
<knome> hello
<fernandofernande> It's nice to meet you ^v^ I need a little of help if I don't bother you :)
<fernandofernande> Sorry for logging out ^o^;
<fernandofernande> Is there anyone here who could help me up? :)
<knome> !anyone | fernandofernande
<fernandofernande> Oh, thanks, knome ^v^ I need you to help me up with the installation process of Wine on my Xubuntu copy and teach me how to install Compiz on the aforementioned copy as well :3
<knome> (the bot should've told you that you should just ask and if anybody knows the answer, they will reply)
<knome> you can install wine from the ubuntu software center
<holstein> compiz is there as well
<holstein> !info wine
<holstein> !info compiz
<knome> the bot seems to lag badly
<ubottu> fernandofernande: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu7 (saucy), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.10+13.10.20131011-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 4 kB, installed size 112 kB
<fernandofernande> I think I got it ^^; Thanks, everyone :) Oh, and sorry for not noticing the replies in time. It seems there's no notification sound system, I think >.>...
<bschilke> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bschilke> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<bschilke> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<bschilke> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<zack_> hello
<David-A> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<zack_> i just want to chat
<knome> zack_, #xubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<zack_> ill use both chanals one to volunter
<sizzam1> i'm trying to install xubuntu on my first UEFI laptop.   it will be the only OS.  i wiped out the hard drive and just created a root, home, and swap partition, but when i reboot i get "boot device not found".  anyone know what i need to do?
<holstein> sizzam1: why not just automatially partition with the installer? looks like you have no boot device, meaning, you havent installed a boot loader
<sizzam1> holstein, ok, i'll try that
<holstein> sizzam1: i would just run the installer, and let it use the entire disk, but, if you have an install there, you can use..
<sizzam1> i saw it say it was installing grub during the install process
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<sizzam1> will that automatically create a home partition?
<holstein> sizzam1: all in one partition, which is what i prefer, unless i have a seperate drive.. but, you are welcome to do what you like
<holstein> sizzam1: wont hurt to try the boot repair option
<sizzam1> ok
<xubuntu694> main menu
<joanco> hola
<joanco> alguien que me ayudeç
<well_laid_lawn> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<elfy> !es | joanco
<ubottu> joanco: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<akki2200> Hi i cant boot into xubuntu
<akki2200> M getting error
<akki2200> wn-block(0,0) ...... comm: swapper/0 Tainted:G
<akki2200> Then call trace with dumpstack panic mountblockroot and all
<akki2200> And also my caps lock and scroll lights are blinking
<psy_> akki2200: did that error ocurred after kernel upgrade?
<psy_> you can try and change to a previous kernel from grub menu
<psy_> if that is the case
<psy_> sry gtg but here are some pointers http://askubuntu.com/questions/41930/kernel-panic-not-syncing-vfs-unable-to-mount-root-fs-on-unknown-block0-0
<akki2200> I tried booting in those but still same error
<JuJuBee> I just completed an OEM install.  I want to give my students a VM to use at home.  I installed all software needed, upgrade, update etc...  I have not "Prepared for shipping..." yet
<JuJuBee> I was trying to add a program to the menu but it put it in the "Other" submenu not in Development like I selected before I hit add item
<JuJuBee> Is there a way to edit these menu items?
<Careocyn> start menu items?
<JuJuBee> Careocyn: yes
<JuJuBee> Settings Manager->Main Menu
<Careocyn> yep
<Careocyn> Anyone experience with AMD Radeon DPM ?
<JuJuBee> I click on Development and "New Item".  I enter all info and it creates in "Other" category not "Development"
<Careocyn> It's been a long while since I actually had to create a new item .. :P
<Careocyn> lets see
<Careocyn> It sounds somewhat familiar
<Careocyn> Can't remember what the problem was tho
<Careocyn> what are you trying to add anyhow?
<JuJuBee> DrJava
<JuJuBee> it is an ide
<Careocyn> Hmm never heard of it, wish I could give further assistance, feel like I had the same problem before, can't recall how I fixed it tho
<JuJuBee> So there was a python entry in development and I just changed that one...
<JuJuBee> Works  but would be nice to know why editing was not working
<akki2200> My usb mouse is not detected
<holstein> i would remove any usb hubs. and other usb hardware.. i would try other avialable ports.. i would test the mouse on other hardware to make sure that hardware is functionion properly, and i would try other USB hardware on this machine and see that USB is working and supported
<holstein> akki2200: ^
<adrenaline_> good advice holstein
<holstein> adrenaline_: thanks
<akki2200> Ya did tht already
<holstein> akki2200: did what? you tested the mouse on other hardware? where? in linux? or windows? both?
<akki2200> Windows 8
<holstein> akki2200: you have no hub's attached, correct? and you have tried *all* other ports?
<akki2200> And tried all usb port
<akki2200> Yup
<holstein> akki2200: do other USB devices work on the linux machine?
<akki2200> Ya my mobile gets connected
<TheSheep> akki2200: does lsusb show your mouse when you connect it?
<akki2200> I reinstalled xubuntu just now
<holstein> akki2200: in response to this issue?
<akki2200> No not bcoz of this issue
<akki2200> It doesnt show in lsusb
<holstein> akki2200: why is that relevant? becuase its a fresh install? are you up to date with upgrades?
<holstein> akki2200: have you *ever* seen the mouse work with any linux distro?
<akki2200> Earlier it was working
<holstein> akki2200: when? and why? what did you do to "break" it?
<akki2200> W8 let me try few more things
<TheSheep> akki2200: any relevant messages in dmesg?
<holstein> akki2200: windows 8 is irrelevant.. you can only use that to see if the device isnt broken.. otherewise, the driver support is totaly different
<arviceblot> Hello everyone, I'm wondering if I could get some help with some weird graphical artifacts.
<slickymaster> knome: I've to go and pick up my kid at school. will be back in about 45 minutes
<holstein> my advice usually starts before purchase.. purchase hardware that supports the operating system you want to use.. at this stage, just trying other drivers if they are available can help
<akki2200> I have my modem connected but its not showing here and also my sound drivers are missing wired
<akki2200> Weird*
<holstein> akki2200: you have no sound?
<akki2200> Nope
<akki2200> No net connectivity
<akki2200> And only keyboard
<holstein> akki2200:  i usually run a live CD, ad try and troubleshoot as much of that before installation.. it can also remove the hard drive and installed operating system from the equation
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> specifically the command in the terminal "aplay -l" is helpful to see what alsa is able to use
<akki2200> Man i would have clicked tht volume applet but my mouse isnt working
<akki2200> No sound cards
<akki2200> Everything is working in live usb
<holstein> akki2200: then, i would test the hard drive.. and think about what specifically are the differences in that live environment and your installed OS
<holstein> if you accepted updates during the installation process, then you can have different packages in the installed os that were not on the live CD. the newer kernel and/or alsa firmware packages that may have been installed could be breaking support
<adrenaline_> akki2200, is you linux installed bare metal or some type of VM?
<holstein> adrenaline_: thats a good point.. i was assuming bare metal..
<akki2200> Bare metal?
<adrenaline_> directly to a hard drive vrs Virtualbox/VmWare
<akki2200> Hard drive
<akki2200> Can i update through live usb?
<holstein> akki2200: update what?
<holstein> akki2200: the installed system?
<akki2200> Drivers
<akki2200> Ya
<adrenaline_> Why would you want to do that?
<adrenaline_> Just update the installed system or did I miss something?
<holstein> akki2200: you can, but this is what i still suggest.. if the live CD supports the hardware, and the installed system doesnt, i would test the hard drive first, then, reinstall, and dont take updates
<adrenaline_> oh ok I get it now
<holstein> adrenaline_: i think networking is broken.. and im again assuming both wired and wireless..
<akki2200> My hard drive is fine it was working and i know if i do complete reinstall it will work again
<holstein> otherwise, wire it up to network and update
<holstein> akki2200: if you dont test, then you dont know.. and you are assuming.. *all* hard drives fail
<akki2200> Thts the problem i think the network drivers are alo missing
<akki2200> Also*
<holstein> akki2200: they are in the kernel, friend.. the kernel is modular
<akki2200> Its not connecting to my modem
<holstein> akki2200: if the live instance supports, then the installed should. if you feel reinstallation would fix, then reinstall
<akki2200> I can access internet in live usb
<arviceblot> Has anyone noticed graphical issues with non-fullscreen windows?
<TheSheep> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<starrats> lol
<arviceblot> How can I get rid of this annoying line? http://imgur.com/GT1R3lx
<TheSheep> arviceblot: hard to say what it is without context
<TheSheep> arviceblot: have you tried changing the window theme?
<akki2200> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<arviceblot> TheSheep: Yeah, I'm using Numix right now. Seems to happen with Albatross as well.
<arviceblot> TheSheep: BTW I'm running 13.10.
<TheSheep> arviceblot: did you try switching compositing?
<akki2200> Xubuntu is debian based right?
<TheSheep> akki2200: remotely
<TheSheep> akki2200: but it is in the debian's family
<akki2200> I want to select for kde development
<TheSheep> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<arviceblot> TheSheep: I tried turning compositing off and on again and it didn't seem to matter.
<TheSheep> arviceblot: then I have no more ideas
<arviceblot> TheSheep: Thanks for trying.
<akki2200> Reinstalled and everything is working
<Silver_Arrow> Is there a way to setup a shortcut to bring up the screensave and lock the screen?
<TheSheep> Silver_Arrow: yes, the command is xflock4
<Silver_Arrow> Thanks
<heavyammo> Is there a way to have the laptop speakers continue playing music after I connect external speakers to the audio out? I want to have both the laptop speakers playing and the external usb speaker that I connect in the same time.
<Monkeytoe> i have an amd 7950 currently in my xubuntu 13.11 machine. I just got an r9 280x that I added in. What is the process of installing drivers for a second video card?
<David-A> heavyammo: my alsamixer has an option "Independent HeadPhone" on/off. (I don't know if that does exaktly what you want or if you have it)
<baizon> Monkeytoe: there is only 1 driver for a video card
<Monkeytoe> I now have 2 different video cards though. The same driver works for 2 different cards?
<heavyammo> David-A, I don't see it on mine, where is it supposed to be
<baizon> Monkeytoe: if it support both, yes
<baizon> if not, install the newer one
<baizon> Monkeytoe: the newer driver always supports older graphics cards
<Monkeytoe> well I have the second card installed. When I open up AMD catalyst control panel I only see the old 7950. It does not show the r9 280x.
<baizon> Monkeytoe: which version do you have then?
<Monkeytoe> the fglrx updates one that comes with 13.11
<Monkeytoe> says driver packaging version 9.012-121219A-151962C-ATI
<Monkeytoe> under catalyst control panel "driver packaging version"
<Monkeytoe> 2d driver version is 13.10.10
<Monkeytoe> I am almost positive this driver should be recognizing the r9
<baizon> Monkeytoe: well you need the 13.12
<Monkeytoe> ah
<baizon> this support the 280 series
<David-A> heavyammo: in xfce4-mixer tap Options, and in alsamixer far to the right (for a card named "HDA ATI SB")
<baizon> Monkeytoe: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/amdcatalyst13-12linreleasenotes.aspx
<David-A> heavyammo: maybe it depends on the audio chip what options there are
<Monkeytoe> to get that driver do I just uninstall fglrx-updates and then download the one from amd's website?
<baizon> Monkeytoe: yes
<David-A> heavyammo: have you looked into bios settings, if there is something there?
<heavyammo> David-A, I actually found AUTO MUTE when I expanded the terminal window
<heavyammo> now I have sound coming out both from my internel and usb speakers
<heavyammo> Outstanding.
<Monkeytoe> i have one other question if you dont mind.... I havent been able to install updates in about a week. When I do sudo apt-get update I get "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 981605430AE7FCDA
<Monkeytoe> "
<heavyammo> Thanks a lot David-A !!
<heavyammo> long live linux, you just need to know how to do stuff...
<baizon> Monkeytoe: install the gpg key again from the ppa
<baizon> that will fix the problemn
<David-A> heavyammo: the next time you can also try right-arrow insteadof widening the terminal
<Monkeytoe> meh net crashed
<Monkeytoe> ok im on the site https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy ... how do I get the pubkey to reinstall?
<Monkeytoe> never done this before
<Monkeytoe> anyone know how I can install catalyst 13.12 on xubuntu 13.10 ? The installation fails and the sites online are telling me I have to manually patch the driver
<Monkeytoe> ....
<SolidLog> Hey dudes
<SolidLog> Anyone know if you can set the super key in Ubuntu Studio to bring up a hotkey list like it does in ubuntu?
<knome> SolidLog, the answer: no; the right channel: #ubuntustudio
<knome> basically, that's a feature specific for unity.
<SolidLog> I was just in that channel
<SolidLog> Someone told me to ask here for some reason
<Unit193> There was an old proposal for it, but nothing ever came of it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Quantal/KeyboardShortcutsOverlay
<knome> SolidLog, yep, just heard that as well; no problem
<knome> Unit193, well apparently there is a python implementation of that...
<knome> https://launchpad.net/xfce4-keyboard-overlay
<knome> how well that works? no idea.
<SolidLog> ok
<Unit193> Not so well, no.
<Unit193> http://paste.openstack.org/show/8j2jMs3TazbH1gbWYUQb
<knome> ta-dah!
<knome> bluesabre is the developer, he can tell more.
<bluesabre> oh dear
<knome> about xfce4-keyboard-overlay
<bluesabre> whats up?
<bluesabre> well, its currently written in python, a bit heavy for something you summon wit a keypress, would like to port it to vala
<bluesabre> but pretty much functional as is, who's asking?
<knome> bluesabre, SolidLog, though see Unit193's paste for the "pretty much functional" part
<bluesabre> sweet
<SolidLog> I was asking
<bluesabre> thats what happens between a few gtk versions :)
<ochosi> iirc we decided that it would have to be re-done in C
<bluesabre> yeah, C or vala
<ochosi> and access xfconf directly
<bluesabre> I can try to update it soon if you'd like SolidLog
<bluesabre> I don't think we were intending to ship it in 14.04, right?
<SolidLog> Would be good if it's not too much trouble
<knome> bluesabre, yes and no, not a high priority...
<SolidLog> I am on Ubuntu Studio, not sure if that's a problem or not
<SolidLog> ?
<Unit193> bluesabre: I think not, might be nice to target the re-write for .10, but I'm guessing that's too much with the others you're maintaining. :)
<Unit193> SolidLog: Ubuntustudio is basically Xubuntu with studio apps on top (not quite, but close.)
<knome> don't know if there's some hardcoded stuff or not
<bluesabre> nah, things will steady out now so I will have more time, at least for 14.10
<Unit193> (Default settins and programs differ a tad.)
<SolidLog> I like to use the LTS releases of debian/ubuntu/those linux things
<SolidLog> I think I noticed with Ubuntu Studio that the data sending options were pre-unticked as opposed to ubuntu where you have to go find the settings & opt out
<SolidLog> I liked that
<SolidLog> I hope I'm not just making crap up lol
<SolidLog> Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this. But I'm trying to copy an admin token for teamspeak from the sh that I ran
<SolidLog> If I ctrl+c to try & copy the token it closes the sh/terminal window & then I have to delete the server & start another one to get an admin key.
<Unit193> Select with mouse, right click, copy.
<SolidLog> Had to highlight it & middle mouse click
<bluesabre> also, ctrl+shift+c
#xubuntu 2014-01-31
<SolidLog> I think I tried that & it didn't work
<SolidLog> Probably m fingers fault
<SolidLog> my*
<SolidLog> Side question. Have you guys tried the Steam OS?
<knome> !offtopic | SolidLog
<ubottu> SolidLog: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SolidLog> My apologies
<xubuntu986> Hello everyone!
<David-A> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<cubed_root> what limitations might i see by installing a 32-bit xubuntu on a 64-bit machine>
<cubed_root> just realized this is what i did, installed xubuntu about a week ago
<Unit193> You can't use 64bit programs.
<cubed_root> that's it?  are there limits to the RAM i can use? i have 6GB
<cubed_root> *limits to the RAM the OS can access i should say
<bazhang> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Unit193> Sniped.
<bazhang> thats out of date
<Unit193> Yep, it's enabled by default.
<bazhang> all of them are PAE iirc
<bazhang> yep
<cubed_root> so xubuntu has access to > 3.2 RAM?
<cubed_root> i guess i can check my task mgr
<SolidLog> Reinstall 64-bit
<cubed_root> can i do that over my current 32-bit installation?
<SolidLog> Just wipe over it
<SolidLog> Backup files you've made
<SolidLog> And put them back on after the 64-bit install
<cubed_root> i might do that
<cubed_root> i've made a lot of customizations though
<SolidLog> Go make a document listing what you've done & back that document up?
<SolidLog> I'm wondering if Ubuntu Software Centre or Ubuntu One (Idk if xubuntu has that) will sync/backup settings you've made
<Unit193> You should be able to use all the ram, but if you specifically want 64bit, you can do the re-install.
<cubed_root> SolidLog: by 'make a document listing' do you mean manually document the changes i've made
<SolidLog> cubed_root: Yeah, I couldn't think of any other way, just go look at what you've done or just wing it on the re-install. I still wonder if you can use ubuntu one/ubuntu software centre to remember settings or programs you've installed & let it sync up when you sign into that service next time
<cubed_root> yea, it wouldn't be the end of the world if just started over again, but i might wait until i have more time.  but in the meantime i'll dig around for an upgrade optin
<cubed_root> option
<SolidLog> cubed_root: If you have a 64-bit pc & 6gbs of Ram you still definitely want to install the 64-bit version.
<SolidLog> I don't think you can upgrade from 32-bit to 64-bit
<SolidLog> Has to be a fresh install
<bazhang> reinstall is it
<cubed_root> hm.. what's the easist way to see if how much ram i'm using in total right now?
<cubed_root> task mgr is only showing me individual processes
<cubed_root> n/m system profiler is showing me total mem: 6 mil kB, free mem: 5 mil kB
<cubed_root> sorry 4 mil kB free
<SolidLog> I'm on Ubuntu Studio (Which is supposed to be very similar to xubuntu) & I honestly find going through settings to find that kind of info a maze without an end.
<SolidLog> Look for System Monitor
<SolidLog> cube_root: System Monitor shows my ram
<cubed_root> lol - i hear you solidlog
<cubed_root> yes -- i see it in system monitor too, very good thanks!
<cubed_root> it's showing 6GB
<SolidLog> Really?
<SolidLog> That's weird. Run a few servers or VM's & see if you can use it all
<Unit193> SolidLog: As we said, PAE lets you use more ram than standard 32bit.
<Unit193> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<SolidLog> Unit193: What about the rest of the 64-bit function though? On a 32-bit o/s will that PAE let the CPU use its full 64-bit potential though? Or can you even install 64-bit programs?
<SolidLog> That was my main concern
<SolidLog> Figured skip jumping through hoops of fire & just re-install it with a 64-bit o/s so that he doesn't have to worry about not getting full function out of the pc. I'm no pc pro, only one way to learn I suppose.
<cubed_root> i think i'll reinstall but need to finish a few things for work first
<cubed_root> irc messages aren't secure, correct? more like http than https?
<bazhang> publically logged channel messages? or private messages
<Unit193> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<bazhang> or !1984
<cubed_root> PMs I guess I mean
<cubed_root> i'm thinking of the password i send to nickserv
<bazhang> sure they are
<cubed_root> ok cool
<bazhang> just use the server window of your client
<bazhang> are you logged in using sasl?
<Unit193> Enable SSL and you'll be in better shape.
<cubed_root> on my irc client?
<cubed_root> wow, loving the linux world -- can't believe this much OS power is free
<WalterN> herm... I get a kernel panic when I try to boot up the netinstall ISO
<WalterN> for 13.10
<WalterN> oh maybe its because of UEFI
<Unit193> Panic?
<WalterN> yeah, a lot panic
<WalterN> it could also be because of the new AMD A10-7850k processor?
<WalterN> also, vodka is magic
<poopuser> Hi. I got problem with 13.10. The operating system does not recognize my phone (sony experia). It can access other usb media. The phone works on rhel installed on different pc. This is output of dmsg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6848533/
<cfhowlett> poopuser, sounds like an MTP issue.  google up.
<poopuser> cfhowlett: will od. Thanks.
<cfhowlett> poopuser, don't know what you doing, but see Airdroid android app for quick/easy transfers
<poopuser> cfhowlett: I've just noticed that file transfer is set as massive storage not MTP. I am wandering: does the MTP still applies to this situation?
<cfhowlett> poopuser, per your android settings, you should be able to switch your device to "camera" mode
<KeyboardNotFound> How to view which xubuntu version Do I have ?
<cfhowlett> KeyboardNotFound, in a terminal lsb_release -a
<KeyboardNotFound> cfhowlett, thanks man :)
<cfhowlett> KeyboardNotFound, no prob
<xubuntu572> hi
<xubuntu572> i have a question
<xubuntu572> What do you think about this
<xubuntu572> Hi, I am a glad user Xubuntu 12.04 LTS. Why? I have graphics card ATI RADEON 5450 (official is this series 4xxx). I need proprietary drivers (steam and more). In later versions can not be used only free drivers.Therefore, I ask whether the new LTS version is going to use, as in 12.04 LTS or no non-free drivers we just unlucky?  Thanks for the answer.
<xubuntu666> salve a tutti! ci sono italiani?
<xubuntu666> ho una richiesta, ho un pc abbastanza potente con 4 giga di ram un processore 2.7 dual cose e 500 giga di memoria, volevo sapere qual'era la versione ubuntu ecc più potente  da installare? grazie!!
<xubuntu666> hi, I need some help is someone free to talk with me five seconds?
<elfy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu666> thnk you!!!
<xubuntu666> I would like to know whic is the latest version to install? I've got a pc with 4 giga ram 2.7giga dual core processor anda more than 500 giga hard disk... I want to change from windows 8.1 what version should I take?
<Myrtti> well the latest is the latest, if you want the latest then that's 13.10 as 14.04 is still three months away
<Myrtti> unless you specifically want to use alpha2 level stuff
<xubuntu666> thank you very much, is just like what I was thinking :)
<xubuntu803> hi! someone speak italian?
<xubuntu803> .......
<baizon> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu803> thank you
<starrats> here's a link to checkout!    http://www.lwks.com/  it came from the ubuntu page on FB!
<starrats> xubuntu page from FB, sorry
<leftist> afternoon. i am trying to find an environment that is closest to 10.04 ubuntu. is xubuntu 12.04 close?
<leftist> i cant stand all this unity shit. i know what i like and the closet i have is centos but i prefer to use something else for my laptop. i use centos server primarily but it's kinda strict as a desktop enviornment. not as flexable as debian/ubuntu enviornments for apps etc.
<elfy> if you are looking to not use unity - then I moved to xubuntu for that reason - but it's not the same
<elfy> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<leftist> well heck what the kids listen to on the radio is a million times worse than what i said. laugh.
<leftist> elfy so your saying xubuntu is more flexable?
<elfy> I find it fine for me yes
<leftist> i really prefer gnome 2.x
<elfy> well it's not that
<elfy> get the live cd/usb and check it out - best help I can give you :)
<leftist> we still have laptops we use with 10.04 /10.10 because of the frustration level with all the otehr desktop management systems.
<leftist> okie dokie
<xubuntu705> hi
<xubuntu705> hello hellooooo
<tim_> hi....i need some help to config steam under xubuntu....
<tim_> after installing steam and downloading a free2play-game it doesnt start when i am trying!
<elfy> tim_: I have no idea - I'd wait and see if someone else does - but you might actually like to try #ubuntu-steam
<21WACA4GV> tim_: what game
<kaerhon> hi xubuntu
<kaerhon> i need help
<kaerhon> i just re-install my os
<kaerhon> i was on lubuntu 32 bits for more than one year
<kaerhon> i made something stupid, didn't understand it well, and thought it was time to clear everything to work on a clean base
<kaerhon> someone told me that my processor was 64b
<kaerhon> so i installed xubuntu 12.04 64
<kaerhon> the problem is that it is slow
<kaerhon> could it be the 64b os fault?
<kaerhon> as my computer is 5 years old
<kaerhon> and ran well before setup
<kaerhon> i think it is really slow only for firefox
<holstein> kaerhon: how much memory do you have? you have lots of differences that i see.. likely, you had lubuntu 12.04 and you installed xubuntu 13.10.. you used to run an older version that was 32bit running lxde.. now you have 64bit xfce based that is not the same version
<kaerhon> i installed xubuntu 12.04
<kaerhon> memory, RAM?
<kaerhon> the label on my laptop tells me 4 GB DDR2
<holstein> kaerhon: ok.. so, thats one of the variables.. was lubuntu 12.04?
<kaerhon> yes
<kaerhon> it was a lubuntu installed after the initial setup
<holstein> kaerhon: so, the other differences are to be explored, then. 4g'bs is when i consider running 64bit versions
<kaerhon> so i can consider that 64b os to be well fed with my config
<kaerhon> hmm
<kaerhon> i think the real is firefox's speed
<kaerhon> the real issue, sorry
<kaerhon> it's slow
<kaerhon> everything else seems to be fine, that's that i open ff first
<kaerhon> i need to try something
<holstein> kaerhon: did you bring a config with you for firefox?
<kaerhon> yes
<kaerhon> i just erased it
<kaerhon> that's what i wanted to try
<kaerhon> (now i only save and import bookmarks)
<holstein> kaerhon: then, remove it from the equation
<holstein> kaerhon: you can test ff from the guest account, or move your config temporarily
<kaerhon> yes
<kaerhon> i'll connect to guest account
<kaerhon> brb
<guest-CaAbF3> hi again
<kaerhon> it's slow again
<kaerhon> even with no bookmarks
<holstein> kaerhon: all i can suggest is troubleshooting and removing the above variables and differences
<kaerhon> should i go back to 32b lubuntu?
<kaerhon> with all those lost RAM gbs?
<holstein> kaerhon: you dont lose anything
<kaerhon> can 64b firefox be that much heavy than his 32b self?
<kaerhon> oh
<holstein> kaerhon: the PAE 32bit kernel supports all 4
<kaerhon> oh
<kaerhon> nice
<holstein> kaerhon: you cannot assume this is a 32/64bit thing
<kaerhon> yeah
<kaerhon> can it be a GC driver issue,
<kaerhon> ?
<holstein> kaerhon: GC = graphics ?
<kaerhon> yes
<kaerhon> card
<holstein> kaerhon: sure.. could be anything. i would try and remove the variables and see what the issue is
<kaerhon> ok
<kaerhon> i'l try to change the driver, then
<holstein> what driver were you using before?
<kaerhon> but i'm affraid, because yesterday i chose the wrong driver and x didn't start anymore, and i'm not levelled enough to ride the machine in commandline mode
<kaerhon> second problem is that i do not remember what nvidia driver version was in charge yesterday, before the mistake
<holstein> kaerhon: dont be afraid.. you literally just installed, and are 8 minutes from a fresh install
<kaerhon> yes
<holstein> kaerhon: i typically install, and fool about with drivers, and other software. then, i might do a fresh install and go with what worked well in my testing
<kaerhon> i'm an obsessive person, ready to jump in avery way to be afraid :p
<kaerhon> ok
<kaerhon> so i take a paper, take notes, and fool that b***h over
<kaerhon> (could it be flash?
<kaerhon> or java?)
<holstein> kaerhon: sure.. is flash slow?
<holstein> kaerhon: you said "firefox".. not flash
<kaerhon> yes, but flash isn't installed yet
<kaerhon> maybe it is lacking?
<kaerhon> don't know if it is possible
<holstein> kaerhon: are you having issues with flash content?
<holstein> kaerhon: you said "firefox" generally..
<kaerhon> (even moving firefox is laggy)
<kaerhon> no issues with flash contents, flash is absent
<holstein> kaerhon: sure. but why? is it the graphics card driver? is it compositing?
<kaerhon> hmm
<kaerhon> other windows don't lag
<holstein> kaerhon: then, its likely not flash causing the issue.. i would try turning off compositing.. i would try different graphics drivers
<holstein> kaerhon: then, try another browser
<kaerhon> ok
<holstein> kaerhon: have you updated? are you using the most recent firefox? were you using the most recent firefox?
<kaerhon> i have updated
<kaerhon> was using the most recent, i think
<kaerhon> now, firefox is 26.0
<holstein> kaerhon: then, you dont know.. and that difference in version could be causing this.. *if* thats a different version
<holstein> kaerhon: you have many variables
<kaerhon> i just disabled compositing
<kaerhon> no
<holstein> thats a difference.. lubuntu doesnt have that
<kaerhon> compositing is not in cause
<holstein> kaerhon: and the graphics driver? i would install the same one you have before
<kaerhon> :D
<holstein> i would try a different browser
<kaerhon> what browser do you suggest?
<kaerhon> i don't know if konqueror would be a good choice, as it would bringeven more variables with his kde stuff
<holstein> kaerhon: literally *any* as a test
<kaerhon> ok
<holstein> kaerhon: dont worry about "good".. just do different
<holstein> kaerhon: chromium is in the repos and not KDE related.. midori is light
<holstein> kaerhon: im not saying "switch to this browser".. this is literally a test.. is firefox the problem? i dont konw, but this is one way to see
<kaerhon>  ithink the guest session is blocking me
<kaerhon> brb
<kaerhon> yeah i see what you mean
<kaerhon> i'm gonna try all of these if needed
<kaerhon> and finish by graphics card drivers, as i don't want to mess with live cds again
<holstein> kaerhon: or, just install what was working before, and add xfce, or xubuntu-desktop
<kaerhon> isn't xubuntu-desktop in the xubuntu installation?
<kaerhon> aaah
<kaerhon> ok
<kaerhon> brb, i go to my session
<holstein> kaerhon: xubuntu-desktop is in the repos.. its available from lubuntu
<kaerhon> ok
<loula> back
<kaerhon> chuta
<kaerhon> installing lubuntu-desktop
<kaerhon> so much packages not found
<kaerhon> lubuntu + chromium works well
 * kaerhon launching firefox
<kaerhon> oh
<kaerhon> that works well
<kaerhon> there's something between firefow and xfce i think
<kaerhon> on my machine
<kaerhon> thank you for your time
<kaerhon> and your help
<kaerhon> i'm now ready to do my job
<kaerhon> :D
<kaerhon> hi again
<kaerhon> problem is solved
<kaerhon> about slow firefox after install
<kaerhon> it was nvidia drivers
<danmc> xubuntu 13.10, older P4/3GHz system with onboard intel video.  Almost all is good except for flash (youtube, etc).  Those look like: http://imagebin.org/289831  Any suggestions on how to debug/fix?
<kaerhon64> wow
<kaerhon64> no idea, sorry
<Unit193> Mhmm, yep.
<danmc> its like the video is trying to play in a different resolution than the rest of everything.
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1173649
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173649 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "incorrect color depth - intel graphics card" [Undecided,Opinion]
<danmc> reading....
<Unit193> Several comments down has a fix.
<Unit193> If you have a LP account, feel free to comment if you can provide more information.
<danmc> Unit193:  trying that now.  I do have a LP account so will add to it.
<Unit193> http://paste.progval.net/show/0RlTSGrypiYP53VELxB3 I had to use a slightly different one.
<danmc> hmm.  that had an unfortunate effect.  Installed that 00-xorg.conf, set permissions to match the other files there.  Rebooted.  The xubuntu graphic showed briefly and now I'm sitting on a blank screen.
<danmc> no login window
<Unit193> Can you move to a TTY?
<danmc> how does one do that with xubuntu?  I didn't turn on sshd.
<Unit193> Ctrl+Alt+F3
<danmc> hmmm.  no go there either.
<Unit193> Can't get to that?  If not, change the boot from ..."quiet splash" to "text"
<danmc> ctrl+alt+f3 didn't do anything.
<danmc> where does the boot stuff get configured?  I suppose I can boot from a live cd and comment out that xorg.conf bit.
<Unit193> That'd work too.  You just edit the grub line, it'll only be used for one boot.  Left shift when booting.
<danmc> Unit193:  it turns out that if I don't make a typo on that config file (space between "Default" and "Depth") it works better!  I really appreciate your help.  Video looks great now!
<danmc> will chime in on LP
<Unit193> XD
<Unit193> danmc: Sure, any time.
<KoreanZombie> hey, I have a question that may be kinda stupid so sorry if it is but are R9 280X's considered to be in the HD 7900 series? that's what I get when I type "sudo actionfig --adapter=all --odgt"
<KoreanZombie> anyone?
#xubuntu 2014-02-01
<jarkko_> for some reason my keyboard doesnt work on fullscreen programs...what's wrong?
<pleia2> weird
<jarkko_> i know
<pleia2> sorry, no idea :)
<xubuntu945> I need help
<xubuntu945> When i log into my root account the screen goes black and it just goes back to the login page??
<xubuntu945> When i log into my root account the screen goes black and it just goes back to the login page?? anyone can help me?
<xubuntu945> thats great noone can help me -_-
<Azelphur> !patience | xubuntu945
<ubottu> xubuntu945: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu945> maybe you should help me then!
<Azelphur> xubuntu945: maybe you should stop being rude and read what was said
<xubuntu945> I wasnt being rude ok?
<bazhang> xubuntu945, there's no root account
<xubuntu945> im just pissed because i cant do nothing on my pc without root access the admin account cant be logged into just the guest
<bazhang> xubuntu945, unless you explicitly enable it
<xubuntu945> the account that has sudo doesnt work and on the guest i type sudo i have no perm
<bazhang> !work | xubuntu945
<ubottu> xubuntu945: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<xubuntu945> i said why it doesnt work
<bazhang> why not
<xubuntu945> how would i know why it doesnt work i told you what it does thats why i came here for support and how to fix it
<Azelphur> xubuntu945: is this a fresh install? did you do something that caused the issue?
<Unit193> !xhangs
<ubottu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<xubuntu945> i log on to my main account it goes black has some words on the screen and it goes back to the login page
<xubuntu945> i can only use the guest account
<bazhang> what words; pastebin the exact error msg
<xubuntu945> i would have to log out i cant log back in once i log out
<xubuntu945> i have to restart my whole pc
<xubuntu945> to get back on the guest
<xubuntu945> and its too fast for me too look what it says
<xubuntu945> i think it has too do with something with amd drivers catalyst center
<xubuntu037> hello.
<cubed_root> hey xubuntu037
<xubuntu037> Can anyone help a first time user install xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !install|xubuntu037,
<ubottu> xubuntu037,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<cubed_root> xubuntu037: what are you thinkng of installing it on?
<xubuntu037> I've used a USB drive to install. Xubuntu is up and running, however when I update the software, it downloads, "installs" but when I reboot, I'm on the same version
<cubed_root> it's pretty straightforward on a pc, mac's are pretty tough
<cubed_root> i think those are just minor updates
<cubed_root> the version (eg 12.03) doesn't change i believe
<xubuntu037> im on 13.10
<cubed_root> ... until there's a major update
<cubed_root> yea, i think it will be 13.10 for a few months
<cubed_root> if i'm wrong someone please chime in but i think new releases are every 6 months?
<xubuntu037> so, each time I click suofware updater, its a new package that's downloading?
<xubuntu037> software
<holstein> xubuntu037: you dont get a new version that way.. thats just updates to your current packages.. and not necessarily the most recent versions available
<cubed_root> that popup that says it has some updates? (i usually see firefox and a few other apps in there)
<cfhowlett> cubed_root, correctomundo - but you COULD just choose the Long Term Support version for 5 years of support
<cubed_root> thanks cfhowlett
<xubuntu037> sorry for the dumb question, i think its just updating more stuff. Thanks for the input!
<holstein> xubuntu037: *you* are updating "stuff", using the update tool
<xubuntu037> well, technically its doing it but hey semantics...
<cubed_root> xubuntu037: i had the same question 3 weeks ago
<holstein> xubuntu037: that was a technical rephrasing.. you have instigated the upate
<holstein> update*
<xubuntu037> yo comprendo. I was just poking you. Im just thankful for someone to answer my questions
<cubed_root> are there any particularly active linux rooms out there?
<holstein> cubed_root: xubuntu is using the linux kernel.. so, this channel comes to mind.. #ubuntu would be more active.. there are a few more general linux channels on freenode and other servers
<cubed_root> thanks holstein, yea this room is pretty active, but it sometimes goes quiet for awhile.  maybe it's considered pretty active in comparison.  it's a lot better than some of the other rooms i've been in.
<holstein> cubed_root: the offtopic channels might be more active for just chatting.. like #xubuntu-offtopic or the #ubuntu-offtopic one
<cubed_root> thanks holstein
<cubed_root> will check 'em out
<xubuntu037> So, I've downloaded updates twice now... they've been exactly the same size. the items "installed" are all the same items. Ideas?
<xubuntu037> i would think that if its installed, that it wouldn't want to update it again
<cfhowlett> xubuntu037, I suspect you did NOT in fact install the first time ... unless you did some strange kind of reinstall updates command
<xubuntu037> Well, I clicked the install now... it takes over from there, then asks for reboot (button doesn't work so I sudo reboot)
<xubuntu037> check for updates again and same things are there to install
<cfhowlett> xubuntu037, are you installed to the HDD or what?
<xubuntu037> I've just installed from a 16gb thumb drive, configured as an install disk
<xubuntu037> I have another 16gb thumb drive as well
<cfhowlett> xubuntu037, and you're now booting from the HDD - NOT the thumb?
<xubuntu037> I used Unetbootin on one USB drive as installation disk to install on second usb drive. That drive is now booting the system
<cfhowlett> !persistence|xubuntu037,
<ubottu> xubuntu037,: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<cfhowlett> xubuntu037, when you boot the USB, you're running a live cd session.  permanent updates are not possible.   you need to install with the persistence option as per the link above
<xubuntu037> I love this chat room. Thank you for the help!!!
<cfhowlett> xubuntu037, best of luck to you
<pubme> hey all, having issues installing xubuntu 13.10 on an old hp pavilion dv6000 notebook. the installation screens are showing basically the top-left 25% of the graphics, and they're repeating over each other 4x... it's hard to describe. machine has intel GMA x3100. any ideas?
<ezrhino> hello. Will disabling Nvidia X Server Settings from startup have any negative effects ?
<xubuntu037> Would anyone know why adding two GPUs would make xubuntu boot to black screen?
<xubuntu950kg> I am trying to install xubuntu on old Dell Inspiron 510m. It gets as far as NetWorkManager... stage 4 of 5 *IPv6 Configure Timeout) complete.  BUt then just says xubuntu CRON[12345]: (root) CMD ( cd /&& run-parts --reports / etc/cron.hourly) and does this every hour.  THis has gone on for around 8 hours
<casual_boot> I would like to exclude 2 memory ranges, when booting system, but only one range is excluded when memmap= option is used on grub2 menu entry
<xubuntu821> hi! Yesterday I installed Xubuntu 12 with start password (lightdm), later changed the start in autostart without Password! after reboot the greeter-Screen is already therem, but i can't get in, and there is no way to type the password!
<akki2200> I m trying to update my xubuntu for kde development
<akki2200> But when i include the debian repository it removes a lot of files  and even the xubuntu desktop
<bekks> akki2200: thats what may happen when you include non-ubuntu repos.
<akki2200> So what should i do?
<bekks> Donz use debian repos.
<Leoneof> debian repo at xubuntu(ubuntu), ummm you are messing
<akki2200> So which one should i choose?  M newbie
<Leoneof> akki2200: you should use ubuntu respo
<Leoneof> repo*
<akki2200> There isnt any on kde site like ubuntu repo
<bekks> akki2200: then search for kde repos on launchpad.net
<Leoneof> akki2200: just curious question, which kde-program you want to develop? :)
<akki2200> I havent thought of it right know first i wil see how all  this works the code and all
<akki2200> After tht i will select an app which i like
<xubuntu821> have to solve this problem!
<knome> xubuntu821, xubuntu 12.what?
<xubuntu821> exit
<xubuntu821> sorry! no problem, i found a answer of my Xubunto problem! Thx and bye!
<xubuntu064> Bonjour
<xubuntu064> j'aimerai savoir ci utiliser xubuntu pour un serveur est aussi fiable qu' Ubuntu
<knome> !fr | xubuntu064
<ubottu> xubuntu064: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<henrylinux> hi, does anyone  *not* have a problem when watching anything on Twitch?
<henrylinux> I have a relatively high CPU load
<henrylinux> although it's all good on Youtube
<baizon> henrylinux: it is because twitch is using flash
<baizon> flash droped linux support, so no acceleration
<baizon> and if you watch commercials its like watching 3 youtube video on 1080p, so it lags :(
<Sysi> twitch in general often doesn't seem to work very well
<henrylinux> baizon, I have gpu support installed
<baizon> henrylinux: but flash doesnt support it
<henrylinux> via... http://www.webupd8.org/2013/09/adobe-flash-player-hardware.html
<baizon> so no gpu will be used
<henrylinux> oh... ok? I don#t  fully understand but ok
<baizon> henrylinux: well that didnt work for me
<henrylinux> youtube shows me those intel "stats for nerds"
<baizon> it worked for mplayer, but not flash sites
<henrylinux> but Twitch does not
<henrylinux> baizon, are you saying Twitch might be offering only the newer, unsupported, flash version?
<Sysi> you could try on google chrome
<henrylinux> it's equally bad, sort of: http://askubuntu.com/questions/413993/how-can-i-improve-the-cpu-performance-when-i-watch-something-on-twitch-in-firefo
<baizon> henrylinux: you can try this... http://livestreamer.tanuki.se/en/latest/index.html
<henrylinux> hm, interesting...
<baizon> henrylinux: this will direct the stream into your video player, so hardware acceleration will work then
<henrylinux> baizon, thanks I'll check it out
<kRush> holy cow, that's just frickin' brilliant. cheers baizon
<xubuntu137> hello I need urgent help, I was fiddling with my xubuntu .10 and changed the drivers (nvidia) not every time the pc goes to the xubuntu logo it freezes and a blank screen appears
<bekks> xubuntu137: Which .10?
<xubuntu137> 13
<xubuntu137> i am using live cd right now
<bekks> And what does "changed the driver (nvidia)" mean?
<baizon> np henrylinux kRush
<xubuntu137> you know in the software update section
<xubuntu137> you can select multiple drivers, one of them being noveau
<xubuntu137> I switced from I believe 304 driver to the earlier one...
<bekks> To which earlier one?
<bekks> !details | xubuntu137
<ubottu> xubuntu137: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<henrylinux> after I pasted something into the terminal via ctrl + shift + v, how can I delete that, except with backspace?
<bekks> henrylinux: ctrl+u
<xubuntu137> I have no idea how I can explain any better than I Did, I switch on my pc... it does its post and boot thing, goes to the xubuntu logo.. stays for a sec and te screen goes blank, neither numlock or caps locks can be activated
<cubed_root> xubuntu137: do you have another os on that laptop?
<xubuntu137> no
<xubuntu137> just using a live cd
<xubuntu137> can I use the live cd to change my linux settings?
<henrylinux> what's a "linux setting"?
<cubed_root> it sounds like you might have changed a laptop/firmware setting possibly? do you have another os you can boot into?
<cubed_root> like a live cd of another version of linux
<bekks> xubuntu137: Which nvidia version did you install?
<msev_> emm when I compiled the experimental code I got a few different .hex's, and I'd like to know which one is the right one is it baseflight_NAZE.hex or baseflight.hex
<msev_> oooops wrong channel
<msev_> sorry
<xubuntu475> Hi guys
<xubuntu882> hi all
<xubuntu882> I install Xubuntu in this moment ...as I speak
<henrylinux> Does anyone have any problems seeing content on unix.stackexchange.com by any chance?
<bekks> Works fine here.
<henrylinux> Any other Stack Exchange site I tested works fine  but on that particular site, I do not see any content
<henrylinux> unless I log out
<henrylinux> wth??
<henrylinux> bekks, Good to know. Which browser? Do you use noscript?
<bekks> henrylinux: firefox, chrome, IE; yes, no, no.
<henrylinux> ok, same here
<henrylinux> except for IE
<henrylinux> no idea what is happening.
<henrylinux> Ahhh no it's normal again. Nvm. Mystery solved.
<henrylinux> *w
<henrylinux> baizon, btw there's a guide on livestreamer on linux.com even... and it's from yesterday! http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/759951
<nobody08> my xubuntu with Xfce Windows... operating in complete silence. no sound on starting up or shutting down.  Though the on board sound system is functioning fine, I can play video with sound. Please help..
<xubuntu197> Hi guys
<xubuntu197> I need some help
<xubuntu197> just upgrade to 13.10 from 13.4
<knome> xubuntu197, just ask, and if somebody is able to help, they most probably will
<xubuntu197> seems something is runnig but after login I got stuck with a blue screen (not M$)
<xubuntu197> loggin in with terminal i erase the .cache /sessions
<xubuntu197> as suggested in some forum
<xubuntu197> did not help
<xubuntu197> any idea ?
<Aleksander> I'd like to install Ubuntu 13.10 on a LUKS/LVM prepared by myself, is there a simple way to configure newly-installed kernel to decrypt the root partition during boot?
<Unit193> cryptsetup in the initramfs?
<Aleksander> Unit193, will it automatically create crypttab etc?
<Unit193> "Prepared by myself" before getting to the installer?  The installer supports creating encrypted LVMs.
<Aleksander> Unit193, okay, but I'd like to have one partition more than xUbuntu on my LVM
<Aleksander> ano no swap
<Unit193> OK, well you can do custom partitions in the installer, should be able to do custom+LUKS.  I've not any with custom partitions and cryptsetup myself, but I don't see why not.
<xubuntu076> Could anyone provide a link on how to make a bootable usb for xubuntu? Haven't been able to find installation instructions for it. Any help would be much appreciated :)
<pod> Don't have a link. But you can use this program: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<pod> I think you can download xubuntu through the program otherwise you can download the xubuntu image file from xubuntu.org
<Unit193> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xubuntu076> Yum
<xubuntu076> thanks for the info :D
<Unit193> !yum | ;
<ubottu> ;: Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<Unit193> Bah..
<xubuntu076> lol
<iam> Hello
<iam> i am currently trying to install xubuntu 13.10 on my netbook. I already have windows, so i made a partition on my hard drive to install xubuntu on
<iam> when i go to other installation type, the partiton doesn't show up
<iam> it only shows "/dev/sda"
<iam> how do i fix this?
<Unit193> There should be an option to install "Along side" of windows, or hit up "Manual partitioning" if not.
<iam> there's only the option to "Erase disk and install xubuntu" and "Something else"
<iam> i clicked something else, but the separate partitions aren't appearing
<iam> it only shows the whole hard drive
<iam> the '+', '-' and "Change" buttons don't do anything wither
<iam> either*
<iam> even when i have the hard drive selected
<iam> Everything was showing up and working normally before i made the partition
<iam> Maybe there's something wrong with the partition?
<iam> It seemed ok when i opened it in windows though
<Unit193> Open up gparted from the Settings Manager.
<iam> i don't have gparted installed on xubuntu
<iam> I was using AOMEI
<iam> on windows 7
<iam> wait...
<iam> nevermind
 * iam was searching for it, but it was in setting manager
<iam> like you said :P
<iam> Unit193, now what?
<iam> it's showing my whole hard drive as "unallocated"
<Unit193> Well...
<Unit193> There's the problem. :P
<iam> hmm...
 * iam wonders if this problem is fixable
<iam> brb, dinner time
<iam> back
<iam> Unit193, do you know how do fix this?
<iam> :/
<Unit193> Windows detects it fine or no?
<iam> Windows detects it fine
<iam> hmm...
 * iam boots windows
<iam> maybe i can fix the problem from there,
<iam> hmmmmmm
<iam> it says there are 4 hard drive disks
<iam> local disk C: Recovery D: Local Disk :E and Local disk G:
<iam> Local Disk C: is 148GB and has 1.3GB left, and Local Disk G: is 73GB and has 73gb free
<iam> could the space left on local disk C: be affecting xubuntu?
<iam> effecting*
<Sysi> did you (accidentally) convert your disc to dynamic disk or gpt?
<iam> i'm not sure, how do i check?
<Sysi> windows disk utility should tell
<iam> it says it's NTFS
<iam> the partition is also NTFS
<Sysi> the disk, not partition
<iam> everything is NTFS >_>
<iam> oh
<Sysi> it's mbr, gpt(guid) or dynamic
<iam> i have no idea how to check it
<iam> right now i'm in Computer management -> Disk management
<Sysi> under "Disc 0" does it say "Basic"?
<iam> Yes
<iam> Basic/232GB/Online
<Sysi> if you right-click, is there an option like convert to something?
<iam> there's "Offline/Properties/Help
<iam> "
<iam> Under partition style it says "MBR"
<Sysi> it should be fine then
<iam> weird
<iam> it isn't fine though :/
<iam> in AOMEI, it's showing another partition called *
<iam> which is 200MB
<iam> and it's status is "System"
<iam> C: is "Boot"
<iam> and all the other ones are "None"
<iam> i'll try installing again
<iam> On windows it says "Could not connect to network drives"
<iam> does this mean anything?
<iam> is this the reason nothing is working <_<
 * iam blames windows
<iam> xubuntu is taking longer to boot up than before
 * iam crosses fingers
 * iam stares at Sysi and tells him to cross his fingers too
<iam> it didn't work
<iam> noooooooo
 * iam jumps out windows
<imcnanie> Hi guys, I have an asus laptop with uefi running xubuntu 13.10, but my fan control is always on high
<imcnanie> I think it might have something to do with uefi, pwmconfig wont work
<bekks> imcnanie: uefi has nothing to do with the fan control.
<imcnanie> okay, but pwmconfig is saying there are no fan-capable sensor modules installed
<imcnanie> even after running fancontrol
<jarkko> can kwin or similar capture keyboard that it cant be used on fullscreen game?
<imcnanie> bekks: how can I get pwmconfig to recognize my fans?
<bekks> imcnanie: I never used pwmconfig, sorry.
<imcnanie> bekks: are there any other ways to get the fan to work?
<bekks> imcnanie: I dont know, since my fans always worked fine.
<imcnanie> okay
<synek> hi
<synek> ive just installed xubuntu on virtual box. allocated 8GB disk size, 4GB RAM
<synek> ive ran out of disk space very fast
<synek> and i see /run/shm eating 2GB of space
<synek> how can i disable it?
<brainwash_> synek: in use?
<synek> almost 0
<brainwash_> so it's fine
<synek> ive read around the web i shoud not be aware of it
<synek> but when i df -h
<synek> i see / is max 3.9GB
<synek> and when i sum up everything
<synek> it makes 8GB
<synek> where / is 3.9 GB
<synek> and /dev another 2
<synek> and /run/shm 2
<brainwash_> those are temporary file systems located in your RAM
<brainwash_> the in use size should be minimal
<brainwash_> max size is related to your RAM size
<synek> i see but
<synek> size of / is 3.7G
<synek> size of /dev 2.0 G
<synek> size of /run 404M
<synek> size of /run/lock 5.0M
<synek> sieze of /run/shm 2.0G
<synek> size of /run/user 100M
<synek> size of /boot 236M
<synek> what sums up almost to 8G
<knome> !pastebin | synek
<ubottu> synek: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<synek> which is disk size
<gry> hm
<synek> virtual box shows <4GB of disk is in use
<gry> your question would benefit from being located on one line with all detail
<Navz> hello
<gry> hi
<Navz> new to xubuntu
<gry> likewise
<Navz> very different from windows
<gry> heh yeah but it's mainly the colours
<Navz> lol
<gry> it does most of the job in a pretty intuitive way
<Navz> runs well on my netbook
<gry> :-)
<Navz> netbook was dying with windows 7
<Navz> are we the only ones here
<Navz> seems like it
<gry> no we also have synek here
<Navz> ah ok
<gry> he has disk space problem with virtualbox but I'm not yet up to date with the complete detail
<Navz> love virtual box
<gry> virtualbox thinks something different from what he sees
<brainwash_> and we also have #xubuntu-offtopic
<Navz> managed to finally get my exchange lab working in there
<brainwash_> this a support channel
<Navz> oh
<Navz> ok
<Navz> sorry
<gry> well, brainwash_ appears to ask us to open a new tab hehe
<Navz> didnt know
<brainwash_> don't worry
<gry> the topic bas was supposed to help you know but it's not a biggie
<Navz> i do have a support issue thou
<gry> just click the channel name and be in both
<brainwash_> synek: can you pastebin the output of df?
<ineedhelp> Can anyone help me with my login?
<ineedhelp> here is a video of what it does http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4W56M8NluOo
<ineedhelp> ^
<ineedhelp> ^
<Navz> i am having trouble with dual screens
<Navz> can someone assist me with that
<ineedhelp> i am having problems with my login help me first!
<ineedhelp> he dont need help
<ineedhelp> navz the support is horrible on here i came here lastnight noone could help me they need experts
<bazhang> patience ineedhelp
<ineedhelp> its truw
<ineedhelp> its true
<brainwash_> ineedhelp: login via console does work, right? press ctrl + alt + f1 to switch to the console (tty1)
<ineedhelp> idk i tried but what is my username
<ineedhelp> if it is my name that it says when i log on no it says error wrong something
<brainwash_> well, only you know that
<knome> ineedhelp, it's not the "real name" that's shown; you have set the username when installing xubuntu
<knome> Navz, what's your problem?
<ineedhelp> hm how can i tell
<gry> Navz, hi.
<gry> Navz, 2 physical monitors?
<ineedhelp> can i look?
<Navz> yeah
<ineedhelp> in like my folders and tell?
<Navz> i want the one on my netbook to be the main one
<knome> ineedhelp, every user has a directory under /home
<gry> ineedhelp: what knome said but I don't think you can easily see without logging in
<Navz> but when i connect the second one, it makes the second one the main screen
<gry> ineedhelp: (or taking out the hdd out and looking at it from a thing, such as live cd)
<ineedhelp> THE problem is i cant to NOTHING becuase i dont have root accsess to anything
<ineedhelp> i cant reinstall anything like xubuntu
<ineedhelp> or windows
<ineedhelp> im on the guest account
<brainwash_> you could boot the live cd and start the live mode to inspect the filesystem
<ineedhelp> i cant download or put anything on a disc
<ineedhelp> becuase im guest account
<Navz> i want to keep the netbook the main screen but extend the desktop to the second screen
<ineedhelp> hit fn f4
<gry> ineedhelp: you installed the system from something no? and guest accounts can download
<ineedhelp> or just f4
<brainwash_> ineedhelp: but you can open the file manager and navigate to /home, or?
<ineedhelp> navz^
<Navz> yo
<ineedhelp> no i cant it says no perm
<ineedhelp> could i make myself root on this account
<ineedhelp> i think its my drivers
<knome> ineedhelp, it sounds like you are confused
<ineedhelp> see
<ineedhelp>  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  fglrx-amdcccle-updates: Depends: fglrx-updates but it is not installed fglrx-updates-dev: Depends: fglrx-updates but it is not installed
<brainwash_> when did you install xubuntu?
<ineedhelp> a weekago  but it was fine until amd messed it up
<gry> Navz: hm
<ineedhelp> i fallowed the directions on amd
<ineedhelp> and boom blackscreen
<iam> I am having problems installing xubuntu 12.04 to a partition i made http://imgur.com/a/haWX7 any idea on how to fix?
<brainwash_> and you already don't remember your username? :)
<gry> Navz: when you plug in the second monitor, what happens? menu > settings > monitors, does it see it?
<ineedhelp> would it be my name on the drop down menu???
<ineedhelp> ^
<brainwash_> in most cases no
<ineedhelp> when login in
<ineedhelp> dang
<brainwash_> it shows your full name
<ineedhelp> i think its cyberpowerpc
<ineedhelp> lmc
<ineedhelp> im going to log out and try that
<gry> Navz: hi
<gry> Navz: please don't disappear
<gry> hm, wonder what fn+f4 did to him
<knome> iam, it looks like you don't have any partitions, or even a partition table, created
<iam> knome, looks can be deceiving ;)
<iam> it senses everything on windows 7
<knome> iam, you created an NTFS parition for your linux operating system?
<iam> knome, i assumed i could format it later
<iam> it was easier at the time
<knome> it's possible the installer doesn't recognise that partition
<iam> hmm... so the partition is the whole problem?
<knome> it is possible. do you have any data on the disk that needs saving?
<iam> i have windows 7 on it, so yes
<iam> i'm going to boot to windows 7 now and look around
<knome> iam, have you tried installing via the "try xubuntu" -mode?
<iam> knome, yes. in Gparted it shows my entire hard drive as unallocated
<knome> iam, i've no idea if it's installed by default, but you could make sure to install the package ntfs-3g if that had *any* effect on showing the partitions
<iam> knome, first i'll try re-joining the partition with my main partition
<iam> i think it was working before i partitioned it
#xubuntu 2014-02-02
<iam> this was so much easier to install on my laptop and desktop
<knome> i'm going to bed; good luck with it (and others, feel free to chime in, especially Unit193)
<knome> ->
<iam> ok, night knome
<iam> hmm...
<iam> they're re-joined now
 * iam boots USB
<iam> yay everyone, it worked
 * iam pokes knome 
<iam> c:
<iam> hmm... now, how do i partition
<Unit193> Generally "Install along side Windows" or "Something else"
<iam> Unit193, i'll just make a new partition with gparted
<iam> :)
<Unit193> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<iam> xubuntu just downloaded and installed a drive without internet connection
<iam> >_>
<iam> this is dark magic
<Unit193> Drive?
<iam> driver
<iam> still black magic
<Unit193> Check on the USB device, should have pool/ in there.
<iam> ok
<iam> what do i format to?
<Unit193>  EXT4, standard.
<iam> it thinks that my C: drive has no free space
<iam> oh
<iam> it isn't mounted
<iam> it still isn't working
 * iam reads link
<iam> o.O
<iam> when it's not mounted i can partition, but it doesn't know how much free space is left
<iam> when it's mounted i can't partition but it knows how much space is left
<iam> Unit193, what is this sorcery
<Unit193> Dark magic?
<iamaway> Unit193, i have to go shovel, but will be back soon
<iamaway> see you soon <3
<ineedhelp> Ok im back
<ineedhelp> I got into my terminal and created a new root user now how can i instal my drivers for amd radeon 7520g
<gry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6858464/ what does it want me to do?
<ineedhelp> ojk
<ineedhelp> ok
<ineedhelp> so
<ineedhelp> it wants you too
<gry> try installing fglrx package perhaps although that's just a random guess
<Unit193> gry: dpkg -L nmh | grep bin
<gry> sorry, scratch that, I don't really need to run 'show' as a command unlike what I thought
<iamaway> back!
<ddsss> after wine uninstall - many shortcuts are still present when I right click on desktop icons.
<ddsss> ^any way to completely get rid of these shortcuts?
<holstein> ddsss: you cant put them in the trash? or delete them?
<ddsss> when I right click on icon -> it has entry "open with wine notepad"
<holstein> ddsss: ok.. can you delete them?
<ddsss> holstein, how can I delete those entries from right click menu?
<holstein> ddsss: i would just not worry with that, and just trash the icons you are trying to get rid of
<holstein> or is that option available all the time now?
<ddsss> holstein, nvm. I think i got them out. those links were defined under: ~/.local/share/applications
<thel0rax> so whats up
<holstein> thel0rax: not much.. welcome to the channel.. use #xubuntu-offtopic for chat, or ask if you have a support question.. cheers
<thel0rax> I was wondering about installing a file
<thel0rax> specifically, installing from a tar.gz. I'm very nice, obv lol
<holstein> thel0rax: i suggest looking in the repos for the package.. then, maybe consider a PPA.. otherwise, the package will have instructions
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/25961/how-to-install-a-tar-gz-or-tar-bz2-file will explain mostly how it works.. but, it can be different from package to package... there may or may not be dependencies
<ttal> is restricted extras still a good thing to install these days?
<flux242> it's the dead silence here. Either everything works in xubuntu or nobody use it :)
<baizon> flux242: that only mean that nobody has any problems with xubuntu so far
<baizon> flux242: #xubuntu-offtopic is for chat and #xubuntu-devel for dev talk :)
<flux242> baizon: it's dead silent there too :)
<cubed_root> i wish i had tried linux a few years ago
<cubed_root> is there any way to center the "windows buttons" in a panel?
<brainwash_> cubed_root: you could add a separator to the left and right and expand them, but it won't perfectly center the panel item :/
<brainwash_> unless the panel only contains the window buttons
<cubed_root> ok thanks brainwash_
<xubuntu428> hello
<xubuntu428> can anyone tel me about xubuntu support for tinyos
<xubuntu428> anyone ter
<akki2200> Hi m back again with problems
<akki2200> Right now i m logged in my xubuntu but it shows only my wallpaper the mouse in middle of screen
<akki2200> And nothing else
<akki2200> No bars   super key + t wont open terminal
<akki2200> Right click doesnt show anything
<akki2200> I did the sudo apt-get upgrade -f and when restarted it was all this
<baizon> akki2200: try clearing the .cache folder
<akki2200> How?
<baizon> akki2200: log into text mode and remove the content of .cache
<akki2200> Sudo apt-get clean?
<lawr> Possible to change mirror halfway through downloading somethign?
<lawr> one server is running shit slow
<lawr> (using apt-get ofc)
<xubuntu583> hi all i need help for install xubuntu by usb
<xubuntu279> bonsoir à tous
<xubuntu279> je viens de planter mon autre pc en suprimant par hasare mon fichier "startxfce4"
<xubuntu279> est ce que quelqu'un a une solution stp ?
<xubuntu279> que je puisse le ré-installer ;)
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ezrhino> hello. I have disabled checking for update from startup menu but it still checks on boot. Any ideas?
<xubuntu463> hi
<xubuntu463> i've just instal xubuntu bat it doesn't detect my wifi card, what can I do?
<Unit193> What chipset?  lspci  should say.
<xubuntu463> I DON'T KNOW
<xubuntu463> how can i find it out? (the shipset)
<Unit193> Alright, that's fine.  If you open a terminal you can type  lspci  and generally find out what the built-in card is.
<xubuntu463> I think it will be ok nowbecause i'v saw in the update there's a new pilot for the wireless card
<flux242> new pilot?
<Anonymouse_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/20140121.1/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso is 404!  @_@
<knome> it should.
<knome> try http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/ if you want the latest iso
#xubuntu 2015-01-26
<kubast2> I see tons of offtopic out here :P
<bcgrown> My PC hangs during boot (after grub menu) with a blinking cursor. Same thing happens if I try to boot from a live  CD. what happened?? It was working fine yesterday...
<kubast2> Oh
<bcgrown> Xubuntu 14.04
<kubast2> through I was on xubuntu-offtopic[it might look sarcastic] ,I dunno men ,if it doesn't work on live cd
<kubast2> For how long it stays like that ,did you tried to redownload and reburn the cd/liveusb
<kubast2> Can you make an mem test for awhile and then reboot pc
<bcgrown> This livecd has worked before. It stays like that forever. Running memtest now
<kubast2> Btw memtest does multiplay passes and it mightbe done by now
<knome> not really... you should run memtest for some *hours*
<bcgrown> Ya it's been running for 10 min and no errors
<knome> it might not hit the errors on the first full run
<bcgrown> That seems like an unlikely cause though...
<knome> agreed
<bcgrown> Tried booting again and it hangs when attempting to mount the root filesystem. I suspect the livecd hangs because it's also trying to do that
<Linxcat> is there a gui in xubuntu for display resolution edits?
<Linxcat> nevermind, just found it
<mini_> hi
<mini_> how to install skype on xubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<ray_> hi all I am using xubuntu 14.04.01 64 bit, I use dconf-editor to blacklist vlc from the sound indicator but every time I launch vlc it reappears???? anyone have any ideas what might be the issue? this happens to any media player I install or use. I can blacklist them in dconf-editor but as soon as I launch them they reappear?
<ray_> hi all I am using xubuntu 14.04.01 64 bit, I use dconf-editor to blacklist vlc from the sound indicator but every time I launch vlc it reappears???? anyone have any ideas what might be the issue? this happens to any media player I install or use. I can blacklist them in dconf-editor but as soon as I launch them they reappear?
<seronis> i have 1000s of files that i extracted from an old windows *.zip.  all of the filenmes came out as    path\to\blah\realname.ext  instead of  putting the files into directories.  is there a command i can type that will rename/move them all in one batch ?
<nomic> maybe you need to extract it on windows to then deal with it seronis
<nomic> your zip file has been made & made to extract on windows filing system
<seronis> it extracted.. just odd names
<seronis> how to rename a batch of files like that into directories wil be useful to know either way
<nomic> determines on the filing /directory structure that it was archived on
<nomic> would use python
<nomic> write a script
<nomic> now
<seronis> how can i use the mv command to turn    "blah\file.txt"  into    "file.txt"  then ?
<seronis> putting filename in quotes and escaping the backslash doesnt work
<nomic> you want all your files in 1 directory?
<seronis> yup..  if the name matches
<seronis> theres dozens of directories.. but i can type a couple dozen commands.  better than a couple thousand
<nomic> they are extracted to bla\file?
<seronis> they are extraced AS   "blah\file.zip"
<seronis> thats a filename.. they are not in subdirectories
<nomic> you're going to have to get into scripting
<seronis> the backslash is part of the name.
<nomic> directory walking
<nomic> os.listdir
<nomic> then recurse over directories
<nomic> scirpting
<seronis> i dont need to walk directories.. they are all already in one directory
<nomic> ah.. the names
<nomic> just the names
<nomic> are full path
<seronis> yup
<seronis> the filename itself  (not the path)  includes the slashes
<nomic> you could have duplicate filenames
<nomic> htought ouf that?
<nomic> thought
<seronis> not an issue.. i just need to know how to do        mv     foo\bar.ext  to  bar.ext
<seronis> there are no name clashes
<nomic> you need a script
<seronis> no way to use wildcards in the mv command ?
<nomic> you are asking to reprocess the file name/location/definition
<nomic> maybe ask in '#ubuntu
<nomic> its geeky+ ie. linux command line if its possible
<seronis> ok thanks for trying.  appreciate it
<nomic> MORE STRAIGHTFORWARD ALWAYS TO JUST WRITE A SCRIPT.
<nomic> imo.
<nomic> rather than getting into the nightmare world of esoteric command line manipulation
<nomic> its fine, its efficient - its 1 off -- but why not just write a script
 * nomic sighs
<nomic> scripting is the whole swiss army knife .. awk .. also regex .. are 1 blade
<nomic> ugly .. extremely primitive IMO ugly
<nomic> 1 little tool to do 1 little job in 1 little limited way once
<nomic> & the tool is no good for anything else
<nomic> learn to script
<nomic> far easier than looking into 19thc bash
<seronis> now now.. its stil 20thc  =-)
<seronis> the accurate insult is bad enough
<nomic> find a neckbeard
<nomic> bbl
<seronis> i am a neckbeard.  i could write up a program in C/C++/Java/LUA to do it in a few minutes.  I just dont know any shell scripting yet
<xubuntu41w> Good day. Please help. xrandr gives vga-1-2 and can not turn it off. What to do?
<xubuntu41w> Добрый день. Прошу помощи. xrandr выдает vga-1-2 и не хочет выводить изображение на второй дисплей. Что делать? При загрузке системы изображение есть на обоих мониторах?
<xubuntu41w> Hey! There is somebody able to help with the problem?
<roo79x> hi all I have a dell latitude e5410 running xubuntu 14.04 64bit I have an issue with the alpsPS/2 Alps dualpoint touchpad, if I tap on the touchpad it "right clicks" instead of left clicks?
<nomic> if ur a 'nedkbeerd'
<nomic> how come you can't change a filename
<roo79x> hi all I have a dell latitude e5410 running xubuntu 14.04 64bit I have an issue with the alpsPS/2 Alps dualpoint touchpad, if I tap on the touchpad it "right clicks" instead of left clicks?
<consolidated> roo79x: weird... that usually happens when im lazy and resting my thumb on the pad already
<consolidated> if you two finger click is it a "left" click?
<roo79x> consolidated, no it right clicks as well
<consolidated> settings -> mouse and touchpad all looks good?
<roo79x> yes all looks as it should I think, this is the first dell I have ever owned
<roo79x> my settings -> mouse and touchpad http://i57.tinypic.com/33cmzh5.png
<consolidated> weird. probably a driver issue but i don't know enough to help, sorry
<consolidated> some interesting googling about fixes with alps and dells though, if you feel like researching and trying it.
<roo79x> I have been googling but everything I try does not seem to help? I'll keep at it, thank you
<xubuntu616> Hello all,
<xubuntu616> I am installing xubuntu 12.04 on my old computer (p3, 512ram, 20gb hd). Someone told me to use lubuntu as it supports older hardware. Any thoughts?
<cfhowlett_> xubuntu616, lubuntu is optimized for legacy hardware.  xubuntu may also work.  with those specs; eithor/or
<xubuntu616> wow the install worked. I need to reboot now. how do I get back to this irc/channel ?
<xubuntu616> It was an option to connect during the install. haha
<cfhowlett_> xubuntu616, install hexchat.  join #freenode > #xubuntu
<xubuntu616> install hexchat join #freenode > #xubuntu ---- ok, ty
<xubuntu616> how do I install hexchat? I am noob
<cfhowlett_> xubuntu616, ubuntu software center
<xubuntu616> ok, ty I will reboot now.
<knome> cfhowlett_, or the really easy way... go to http://xubuntu.org/irc/
<cfhowlett_> knome, nice!  do all the releases have that?
<knome> that's the web :P
<knome> but re: the installer slideshow, newer releases have a link from that to IRC
<cfhowlett_> knome, right.  goog reminder.
<cfhowlett_> *good*
<knome> :)
<edman747> well the 14.04 upgrade is running. cross fingers.
<edman747> fetching file 326 of 1510. hmm this could take days
<edman747> the 14.04 upgrade goes on .. downloading file 505 of 1510
<edman747> check back later in the week.
<cfhowlett> ;)
<GridCube> all the sound streams in my box are reproducing sound at a very high speed
<GridCube> everything is in hight pitch too
<GridCube> i've tried to unload and reload alsa
<GridCube> but it has done nothing
<GridCube> maybe i just need to reboot
<GridCube> yep
<GridCube> that did it
<Hund> :D
<xubuntu93w> I have a wireless headphones don't work on xubuntu but on windows, can we do something?
<esphera> good evening
<slickymaster> !hi | esphera
<ubottu> esphera: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<esphera> i have this setup: Caminho do hardware  Dispositivo  Classe      Descrição =========================================================                                   system      K7S5A /0                                bus         K7S5A /0/0                              memory      64KiB BIOS /0/4                              processor   AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+ /0/4/5                            memory      128KiB L1 cache /0/4/6 
<esphera> ok... i have to pastebin it, forgot sorry.
<esphera> i have this setup: http://pastebin.com/ybyab2Qn
<esphera> but im noticing that the system is very slow, and there are some graphic glitches
<esphera> can someone help me solving this please?
<esphera> appreciated
<brainwash> esphera: that's an ancient system, especially the geforce4 mx
<brainwash> esphera: you should disable the compositor (settings manager > window manager tweaks > last tab)
<esphera> hey brainwash
<esphera> shall i reboot?
<brainwash> no
<brainwash> so, there is no performance gain after disabling the compositor?
<esphera> not much...
<esphera> specially media on the browser
<esphera> i can even view a youtube video on facebook
<esphera> cant*
<brainwash> don't expect any miracles
<brainwash> did it work better at some point?
<esphera> hum... probably before web 2.0
<esphera> so you mean i just have to bare with it
<brainwash> you could test a different distribution
<brainwash> one that targets low end hardware
<esphera> what would you suggest?
<brainwash> but still.. software can't fix the problem if the hardware is just too old/slow
<esphera> i just want to give this machine a chance... give it some purpose
<brainwash> you could try Lubuntu
<brainwash> or http://crunchbang.org/ (based on debian)
<brainwash> which is very lightweight
<brainwash> oh, but that's offtopic
<brainwash> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<esphera> sure
<esphera> thank you for your help :)
<brainwash> you're welcome :)
<esphera> will try
<warta2> Hello, what's a proper way to report problems with packages to ppa maintaner? Xorg edgers drivers for Intel brake multi monitor support.
<knome> warta2, look for contact information or preferred procedure on the PPA information page
<slickymaster> warta2 -> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers
<slickymaster> hey knome
<knome> hello slickymaster
<esphera> gnight all
<Nixus> have an issue where my laptop has a blank screen when I lift up the lid... any ideas?
<Nixus> nvm, got it fixed here: http://xubuntu.org/news/laptop-users-fix-available-for-the-black-screen-on-unlock-bug/
<Nixus> sorry guys
#xubuntu 2015-01-27
<remline> Thanks Nixus, I ran into that and I'm glad to see that there is a fix!
<Nixus> yay :-)
<Nixus> when I press the power button, my laptop does an instant restart. please, any help? thanks
<xubuntu247> hello
<xubuntu247> can anybody help me with teh restricted drivers_?
<xubuntu247> i enable them from the menu but i se no sign of my wirelesscard elsewhere
<Unit193> xubuntu247: What chipset?
<xubuntu247> bcom
<Unit193> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xubuntu247> let'ss ee thanks
<xubuntu82w> Hey everybody. Someone in LQ is helping me and all I have to do in the nano editor is put a # in front of a line and I can't figure out how to do it. Can somebody please tell me how?
<xubuntu82w> I can't get the cursor in front of the line. I can't paste the #. There has to be a way.
<nanotube> xubuntu82w: just use arrow keys to move the cursor around...
<xubuntu82w> nano, thx. I have a new issue now though. (I figured out how to put the # in).
<xubuntu82w> My new issue is...
<xubuntu82w> ...my instructions were to put in the # and then just "Save and exit nano by ctrl-o and then ctrl-x."
<xubuntu82w> But when I did Ctrl-0 and ctrl-x I didn't exit Nano. It gives me this:  File Name to Write: /etc/apt/sources.list
<nanotube> hit enter when it gives you filename
<xubuntu82w> Well, it gave me that line I just put there: File Name to Write: /etc/apt/sources.list
<xubuntu82w> So I should just hit enter?
<nanotube> yes
<xubuntu82w> I'll try it.
<nanotube> it's basically asking you where to write changes. and the default is the file that you are editing
<nanotube> (you can put in something else if you wanted to save a copy somewhere else)
<xubuntu82w> when I hit enter I got this:   Error writing /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<nanotube> ah... yes. you should have used sudo to edit as administrator
<xubuntu82w> So what do I do? LOL
<nanotube> so you should exit and try again. hit ctl-x, type 'n' to not save changes
<nanotube> then, run nano again, using sudo. type: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<nanotube> and it'll ask you for your password before proceeding.
<xubuntu82w> so i just hit Ctl-x first and then type n ?
<nanotube> right, hit ctl-x. it'll ask you whether to save, type n
<xubuntu82w> ill try it
<xubuntu82w> ok, it worked. Thanks! You going to be around for a few minutes? Walk me thru the sudo bit?
<nanotube> sure
<nanotube> but... i already did :)
<nanotube> just put 'sudo ' in front of your previous command
<xubuntu82w> LOL Just be there to hold my hand if I panic!
<nanotube> hehe ok
<nanotube> http://top-science-fiction-novels.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/dontpanic_1024.jpeg
<xubuntu82w> LOL
<xubuntu82w> ok I did the sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list command. I made added the # i needed to. I hit Ctrl-o then Ctrl X. then I hit enter. But the nano editor is still there.
<xubuntu82w> at the bottom it says [wrote 56 lines]
<nanotube> good, now hit ctl-x should exit
<nanotube> you should have done ctl-o, enter, ctl-x. :) not ctl-x before enter. but no harm done, just hit ctl-x again
<xubuntu82w> I did. It worked. So I did the  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list thing correctly?
<nanotube> so it seems :)
<xubuntu82w> Okay. Phew! I'm good then. THANKS SO VERY VERY VERY MUCH!!!
<nanotube> no problem :)
<xubuntu82w> Have a good night.
<nanotube> you as well!
<xubuntu82w> Thx!
<stfn_> so, running xubuntu 14.04 I made a standard upgrade yesterday, nothing fancy, but when I tried to boot this morning there is the splash screen, but instead of the login screen it goes blank. ctrl-alt-f1, ctrl-alt-f2 still work, so that's a positive, but really don't know where to start to try and solve this. any suggestions?
<baizon> stfn_: reinstall lightdm?
<stfn_> baizon: that's one thing I could try. I looked through the dpkg log and found that one of the packages upgraded yesterday was xserver-xorg-video-intel:amd64, so that seems like a likely culprit.
<baizon> indeed
<stfn_> But should I even have this package when I'm using a Nvidia card?
<stfn_> ah, apparently I have switchable graphics in the form of an Intel HD Graphics 3000 as well
<baizon> stfn_: only if you have an hybrid laptop
<baizon> with an intel cpu/gpu
<stfn_> baizon: yeah, that was it. the new version was a rather suspicious looking '2:2.99.917+git201526.64e9c790-0ubuntu0sarvatt~trusty', so I downgraded to the previous '2:2.99.910-0ubuntu1.3' and it all works fine and dandy again. Thanks for your assistance.
<baizon> stfn_: np =)
<stfn_> baizon: well, maybe not _all_ fine and dandy. I get the login screen now, but am stuck in a login loop. ah well, the quest goes on.
<baizon> stfn_: try clearing .cache/session
<stfn_> baizon: no luck
<stfn_> changing the owner of .Xauthority and .ICEauthority allowed me to log in. some residual issues but nothing severe
<ICTstudent> Hello, any help why isnt my xubuntu connecting to WLAN networks with Webauth
<ICTstudent> It just keeps rolling to connecting icon but doesnt open the login screen on browser
<ICTstudent> Well runned out of time
<xubuntu32w> restated my xubuntu system and then it boots up to login screen and then just returns there after entering login info
<knome> what did you do before restarting?
<xubuntu32w> i think i changed the icon of the menu on the desktop
<knome> any other configuration changes between the last and penultimate restarts?
<xubuntu32w> nope
<brainwash> maybe you need to change the owner of .Xauthority and .ICEauthority (common issue if one messes around with sudo)
<GridCube> can someone explain to me what /usr/bin/X -core :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch" means?
<GridCube> its using almost 40% of my cpu constantly
<GridCube> http://i.imgur.com/MmhESEd.png
<alcides> guys, does anyone has a tutorial that really works to make the dropbox icon appears in tray?
<holstein> alcides: check out http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/how-to-install-dropbox-in-xubuntu-and.html and see if its still relevant for your needs..
<alcides> holstein i'm going to try
<xangua> dropbox doesn't havbe a thunar plugin (¿)
<kalkal> just wondering, what's the lastest version of xfce supported by 10.04?
<kalkal> also, any instructions on updating?
<kalkal> tried various but the repositories seem dead
<knome> that's because 10.04 itself isn't supported any more
<kalkal> yeah unfortunately, it's what my VPS service provides
<kalkal> is there any way to update, even if it's not an official source?
<knome> you should be in touch with them an notice them about it..
<knome> there's only a way to upgrade out from that release, not packages within that release
<kalkal> so I'd need to update to a newer version of xubuntu
<knome> yes
<knome> !eol | kalkal
<ubottu> kalkal: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<knome> the last link covers those upgrades
<kalkal> apparently, that breaks however they've set up their service. Oh well, I'll just have to be stuck with ye olde xfce
<knome> you can upgrade to 12.04... which is supported for three more months, after which you will need to upgrade to 14.04
<knome> i'd just be in touch with your VPS service to make an update to their services...
<knome> 14.04 is four years (!) newer than 10.04
<knome> talk about time to update :)
<kalkal> they still seem to be writing new install scripts and stuff specifically for 10.04
<kalkal> it's mainly for media streaming anyway, I guess from their perspective, the UI isn't all that important
<kalkal> although I know there will be many other improvlents, notwithstanding secruity updates and such
<kalkal> sorta scratching my head as to why they want to stick with 10.04
<knome> well, the ubuntu 10.04 core is still supported for 4 months for server... after which they will run out of all updates whatsoever
<knome> sorry, 3 months...
<kalkal> will ask them if an update is on the agenda, for all I know, they're just prepping for 12.04
<knome> so either they will upgrade, or run an unsupported release, which is likely to be bad for their reputation in the long run
<knome> fwiw, it would probably be wiser to migrate straight to 14.04
<kalkal> good point, well thanks for the info. I'll enquire about their upgrade plans and see what happens
<knome> no problem
<kalkal> bye
<knome> and good luck :)
<kalkal> :)
#xubuntu 2015-01-28
<Nixus> have a strange issue, and I need some help. when I press the power button on my laptop, it does a instant power off, then restarts again. it is very annoying as the only way to shut it down is to hold it for 8 seconds. please, any help is appreciated. thank you.
<holstein> Nixus: i would be careful about forcing shutdown like that.. i would expect it to break the hard drive at some point.. i would check the hardware.. on cases like, i'll pull the hard drive so i dont break it, and use a live iso via USB or sd card or cd to test
<Nixus> I have an SSD
<Nixus> do you have an idea on what to do?
<holstein> Nixus: again, be careful..
<Nixus> but what else to do?
<holstein> Nixus: i would test, and isolate, and not assume that powering down the SSD is ok, either..
<holstein> Nixus: test.. isolate
<holstein> try with a live iso.. see if the behavior is still the same..
<Nixus> same issue with both version of xubuntu (14.10 and 14.04
<holstein> try with the supported operating system if avialable.. if, for example, windows is officially supported and the issue happens in windows, with all the supported drivers, then, its a hardware issue, likely
<holstein> could be something with the hardware specific to linux.. what would i do? just not press the button.. i would workaround as needed
<holstein> since, im not promised linux support
<Nixus> worked with windows as I recall
<holstein> Nixus: sure.. it "worked" with windows, but, if you dont have it, to confirm, you cant assume its not a hardware issue
<Nixus> it worked in windows -_-
<Nixus> trust me
<holstein> Nixus: sure.. "worked".. but, if you dont have it to test, you cant assume its still working
<holstein> could be not working with windows anymore.. i would search "ubuntu hardware model" and see if i see any other information about ubuntu on that hardware, or linux in general
<Nixus> it was working in 14.10, but now it's not
<Nixus> TRUST ME
<holstein> Nixus: ok.. so, why not now?
<Nixus> if I reinstall, it works for some time
<holstein> Nixus: it *is* possible, that the hardware broke
<holstein> Nixus: could be, you update the kernel, and a newer kernel breaks support..
<holstein> test and isolate.. i'll use live iso's for that, and not kernel versions and any modules in use
<mattwj2002> hi all
<mattwj2002> :)
<dman79> dont know if this is the right place to ask.. i'm running xubuntu and I can't get parole player to work.. i did google for a solution and tried the "parole --xv false" fix
<cfhowlett> dman79, more info: turn parole from the terminal and provide error messages
<dman79> but no luck.. gstreamer0.10-plugin-base is installed dunno what else might be needed
<nomic> why on xubuntu 14.04 does screen saver blanking kick in -- even though xset has it disabled even though light locker is disabled
<dman79> ok
<nomic> since they "fixed" the "screen saver" with "light locker"
<nomic> everyone has this problem.
<cfhowlett> nomic, xscreensaver and lightlocker conflict.  choose one or the other.
<nomic> i have REMOVED light locker
<dman79> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<dman79> Cannot connect to server request channel
<dman79> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<nomic> i have xsxreensvaer siabled
<nomic> it still blkanks
<dman79> thats what i got.. when playing the file
<cfhowlett> dman79, check your power settings
<dman79> k thanks
<howdystranger> Hello
<knome> hello
<howdystranger> can anyone explain to me the rationale behind shipping Abiword by default over Libre Office? Is Abi Word better?
<knome> it is lighter and it serves the same purpose for a regular user
<knome> you can install libreoffice from the repositories
<howdystranger> yeah it's always the first thing I do when I install Xubuntu haha
<howdystranger> "lighter" is a fair enough rationale I guess :-)
<xubuntu13w> hallo i'm massimo from Italy and i want know to install jdivelog 2.18.jar on Xubuntu or if there're other programm for read my dive computer scubapro Aladin that use Smart trak
<knome> !it | xubuntu13w
<ubottu> xubuntu13w: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu13w> ok grazie
<bluesabre> 13w might have appreciated http://subsurface-divelog.org/
<knome> looked like -it was a good channel for him though
<bluesabre> agreed
<Kekai> Hello, I appear to be having issues with Google chrome as of late.
<Kekai> I run Xubuntu 14.04 LTS on a Lenovo S10 Netbook.
<Kekai> Other programs run really smooth
<Kekai> its only Google chrome that loads weirdly.
<Kekai> It loads the page and broswer but only partially.
<Kekai> I need to hover over icons to get them to appear
<Kekai> Its not only at first loading, its also at anytime I switch from applications to the browser or desktop
<skinoku> buonasera a tutti!
<knome> Kekai, ask the chrome support channels
<knome> !it | skinoku
<ubottu> skinoku: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<skinoku> ok, sorry
<sleezio> hello, can someone confirm if google earth is acting goofy today? i'm on xubuntu, but today for some reason, when i open google earth, it loads, it starts loading images, then images stop downloading...everything is blurry, if i shut google earth down and try to restart it, it doesn't start and when i try to shutthe pc down(restart) it won't restart, i have to hardboot the box...any ideas?
<sleezio> nm, it was google server acting goofy, everything is running fine now
<Pici> huzzah
<xubuntu65i> awesome
<xubuntu944> ciao a tutti
<knome> !it | xubuntu944
<ubottu> xubuntu944: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu944> ok sorry
<xubuntu80w> Is it possible to listen with the jack headphones and a wireless headset ?
<xubuntu80w> *in the same time have two audio outputs
#xubuntu 2015-01-29
<Nixus> anyone having an issue where some icons aren't changing in the alt-tab menU?
<Meerkat> I have a problem with xfdesktop that was not fixed with 4.11.8-0ubuntu0.1. When I log out/log in my desktop icons are moved to the top left, ignoring whatever placements I had before. In ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/ there is a new .rc file that doesn't seem to be used. And the one I do use has been updated with incorrect data.
<brainwash> Meerkat: does this particular problem occur more often now with the new version?
<Meerkat> I do not remember. I upgraded to this version a while back before it was added to the repos.
<brainwash> there is https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11266
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 11266 in General "[bug] Desktop icons order resets" [Major,New]
<brainwash> which targets version 4.11.8
<Meerkat> what does that mean?
<brainwash> well, please read the bug report comment :)
<Meerkat> I read all comments. Someone writes that they will revert commit where the bug was introduced. That was 2 weeks ago.
<brainwash> you could add a comment yourself and ask how things are going
<Meerkat> nah, I'll just wait another 6 months. I don't feel like creating new email addresses and remembering yet another account.
<brainwash> we will contact the xfdesktop maintainer and try to resolve the issue soon (as fast as possible hopefully)
<inerkick> Hi friends. How to connect to Mobile broadband. Is it possible through network manager? or any other app
<inerkick> when I connect my modem(dongle) it not shows options to connect hence ask
<xubuntu360> Hello.
<spicypixel> is XFCE ever going to get an update?
<cfhowlett> spicypixel, best ask the #xfce channel
<spicypixel> I guess so :(
<spicypixel> guess xubuntu will be running 4.10 for the foreseeable
<Luyin> use gentoo, there you can have xfce 4.11. but I don't see the point in that yet.
<Luyin> http://packages.gentoo.org/category/xfce-base
<spicypixel> yeah arch has the packages too
<spicypixel> get a feeling lxqt will be done first
<brainwash> spicypixel: but xubuntu does use xfce 4.11
<spicypixel> any improvements worth mentioning over 4.10?
<brainwash> only the about dialog is still showing 4.10
<brainwash> many things have changed, but mostly little things have been fixed
<spicypixel> ah nice
<brainwash> for example http://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfdesktop/tree/NEWS
<recon_lap> hi all, trying to install xubuntu onto an old rack sever, getting a black screen after selecting the install language, any tips?
<recon_lap> 14.04 btw
<xubuntu150> Hi, I need some help copying files and whole directories from a windows HD to a DVD
<xubuntu150> I have a DVD drive and writable DVDs
<xubuntu150> And I can access the windwos HD from the file manager
<xubuntu150> No one there?  OK Thanks!
<rosaecaeruleae> would this work? sudo apt-add-key E6A17451DC058F40
<recon_lap> is apt-add-key even a command?
<rosaecaeruleae> i dont know, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9939248/ << thats what I need to fix
<recon_lap> rosaecaeruleae: you can probably make it ignore the error and force the install.
<rosaecaeruleae> Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/trusty-getdeb/apps/binary-amd64/Packages  403  Forbidden << how do I fix that?
<recon_lap> rosaecaeruleae: not sure, but forbidden means the server replied but will not allow you access, maybe it's a problem on the mirror,
<recon_lap> rosaecaeruleae: maybe you should try a different mirror
<rosaecaeruleae> trying that
<rosaecaeruleae> how do I find a list of all unauthenticated sources? all I see is 2 403 errors
<rosaecaeruleae> but nothing regarding an unauthenticated source
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: try using the officially supported repositories
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: if you have issues with "getdeb.net", you'll have to ask them how that works..
<holstein> them being, the providers/supporters of getdeb
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: wow.. you are mixing sources.. utopic sources and trusty sources. thats a bad idea
<rosaecaeruleae> holstein, how do you know that?
<recon_lap> right, going to try the text only install :)
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: i suggest, remove/clean-up any packages you have installed from unsupported sources, and get "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to complete without error.. then, address  your needs with repo packages when possible.. then, move on to ppa's or building from source.. etc
<recon_lap> so much for that text installer, the one i downloaded it the same as the live cd
<holstein> recon_lap: should end up with the same
<holstein> let me look back to find your specific issue..
<holstein> recon_lap: on a "rack server", could be as simple as the GPU drivers..
<holstein> recon_lap: can you get a minimal, no x, server, headless install?
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> recon_lap: thats where i will start with an install on hardware that "Fails" to run a live environment, after i test the hardware
<recon_lap> holstein: no internet connection to use here with it, might try that at another location though.
<holstein> recon_lap: sure.. *dont* use the internet
<holstein> recon_lap: just install the minimal environment, or the server, no-x environment.. try and isolate the system components out, and test them..
<recon_lap> holstein: it's a question of not having the correct wires/plugs to connect it with
<holstein> recon_lap: ok.. xubuntu wont be able to supplement the need for proper cables in any way.. expecting it to will just waste time
<recon_lap> holstein: well, it is what it is, wish the bloody thing would just work though
<holstein> recon_lap: if you want it to "just work", consider purchasing a product that promises linux support.. when you take hardware that is not intended to run linux, and not intended to be a desktop, and try "Re-purposing" it, it can be a challenge
<holstein> !nomodeset | recon_lap
<ubottu> recon_lap: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> recon_lap: i assume you have tried all the boot modes in that menu.. i will try all of them when trying to boot hardware i am unfamiliar with.. i want to see that live environment ASAP
<recon_lap> holstein: I'm trying, takes forever to boot and easy to miss the option screens
<holstein> recon_lap: sure.. i wouldnt expect this process to be time saving in any way..
<holstein> you are fighting with something that potentially may not promise linux support, and, you are fighting the basic design of the product by trying to make it a desktop.. you will need a lot of hands-on troubleshooting and testing
<sjoshi> Hello, I am facing a very weird problem, My Xubuntu logsoff whenever i open opera browser second time...
<sjoshi> opera version - 27
<sjoshi> Xubuntu - 141.0
<sjoshi> 14.10*
<dchilano> hi guys
<knome> hello
<xubuntu24w> Hello. I have never asked for help in here, but here we go. The battery notification is greyed out in my panel. You guys know a fix?
<dchilano> I just downloaded NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-346.35.run
<dchilano> how do I install it?
<xangua> dchilano: it is recommended to install the packages from ubuntu official repositories
<knome> dchilano, why don't you use the drivers from the repository?
<dchilano> how do I do that?
<xubuntu24w> http://askubuntu.com/questions/18747/how-do-i-install-run-files
<knome> dchilano, in the settings manager, check out additional drivers
<slickymaster> xubuntu24w: If its greyed out, it means it must still be on a panel somewhere.
<dchilano> thank you Knome
<slickymaster> xubuntu24w: how many panels do you have? Have you checked the Items tab for each panel that you have to see if its there?
<xubuntu24w> i only have one panel
<xubuntu24w> here is an image to reference
<xubuntu24w> http://postimg.org/image/x9jyczqm1/
<dchilano> Knome: in settings manager it says no additional drivers available
<knome> dchilano, ok... so why do you think you need an additional driver?
<dchilano> Knome: I thought I had to manually install it for my nvidia gt740
<knome> dchilano, if your system is working well (with the open source driver), you're good as is :)
<xubuntu24w> Slickymaster -: the problem is not that it is greyed out in the panel manager, but the actual background of it is grey :S sorry for my bad explanation
<knome> xubuntu24w, looks like a theme that doesn't support the gtk version you are running
<slickymaster> xubuntu24w, what knome said ^^
<xubuntu24w> hmmm, it is just standard Numix, i think xubuntu comes with it. I also tried changing the theme, and it didn't seem to fix it :/
<dchilano> Knome: I was watching a youtube video and it was choppy...So I thought it might be the video driver
<xubuntu24w> Is there something i'm missing? btw thanks for the help hehe
<dchilano> but now I realize thats how the video was encoded :P
<dchilano> I just pulled up some 4k videos and they play splendidly
<knome> dchilano, yeah... and while i think youtube does that by default now, you can make sure you are using the html5 player whenever possible at http://youtube.com/html5
<xubuntu24w> bump*
<knome> xubuntu24w, no need to do that.
<xubuntu24w> okay sorry, first time i'm in here :)
<dchilano> Knome: I believe youtube implemented html5 player by default now
<dchilano> or am i thinking of https with gmail?
<knome> dchilano, as i said, i believe it's doing it already... but just to make sure.
#xubuntu 2015-01-30
<compwhat> hi everyone, I'm still rather new to Xubuntu and would like to know how to enable the compositor (in Italian "compositore") of the windows manager that I seem to have disabled by chance
<compwhat> I found guides that concern older versions of Xubuntu than mine
<Unit193> Settings Manager > Window Manger Tweaks > Compositor
<Unit193> Or in a terminal: xfconf-query -c xfwm4 -p /general/use_compositing -s true
<compwhat> thank you! I finally found it!
<compwhat> thanks ;) sorry for the noobness
<Unit193> Sure.
<compwhat> have a nice day/evening/night/morning
<jenia> hello. how do I set xubuntu to use a horizontal list of when doing "alt-tab"
<holstein> jenia: i would just remap it
<holstein> install whatever switcher you prefer, and remap the keys..
<jenia> holstein, can you suggest one?
<jenia> I mean if you know
<holstein> nah.. i just use the defaults, or im in something much lighter..
<Unit193> jenia: Newer versions of xfwm have that as a configurable option.
<jenia> Unit193, okay. nice thanks
<sergio-br2> heya
<sergio-br2> what's the bluez version in vivid?
<Unit193> !info bluez vivid
<ubottu> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 4.101-0ubuntu22 (vivid), package size 627 kB, installed size 2639 kB
<sergio-br2> :o
<sergio-br2> nice
<sergio-br2> but not nice the old bluez in vivid, yet
<Unit193> Think they're trying to stage 5.
<sergio-br2> stage?
<sergio-br2> you mean, both version available?
<Unit193> Meaning, prepping to add it to the main repo.
<sergio-br2> hum
<sergio-br2> nice
<xubuntu13w> hi?
<holstein> o/
<xubuntu13w> ?
<holstein> xubuntu13w: yes? hello..
<ObrienDave> the o/ must have scared them away ;P
<MrVamps> does any one know of a web editor like kompozer and bluegriffon. some thing WYSIWYG style, that edits multiple page types(php, html, css, and all
<irth> WYSIWYG?
<irth> i suggest actually learning html/css/js/php
<irth> or paying someone to write a website, but html and css are pretty simple
<irth> i'd give you a link to a website that i've learned from, but its not in english
<sjoshi> hello, opera27.0 browser is making xubuntu14.10 restart, any help?
<sjoshi> sorry not restart logoff
<brainwash> sjoshi: check log files, especially the ones in /var/log/lightdm
<sjoshi> brainwash: ok, doing
<diegows> hi
<diegows> it's me or chrome isn't work properly after the last upgrade? I'm issues refreshing the window when I switch from one desktop to another
<sjoshi> brainwash: I any pattern to search with..
<sjoshi> error, crash, logoff something
<Nixus> anyone having your power button instantly power off, then restarts? or anyone know what to do? thanks
<brainwash> Nixus: you keep asking the same question over and over again
<xubuntu52w> hello?
<knome> is it me you're looking for?
<xubuntu52w> I wasnt looking for anyone specific.
<xubuntu52w> I was looking for some answers to some questions I had.
<knome> i was referring to the lionel richie song...
<knome> but ask your questions away
<xubuntu52w> I see.
<xubuntu52w> So, I recently installed 14.10
<xubuntu52w> And I did the full disk encryption...
<xubuntu52w> And it doesnt appear to have setup a swap partition during the install
<xubuntu52w> Is this "normal"?
<knome> a swap partition is usually installed with a regular install, but i don't know about full disk encryption
<xubuntu52w> So, my question is... since I am using full disk encryption, does it create the partition inside the main encrypted partition? How does swap and full disk encryption work?
<akis> hi all. why i cannot see in gparted my swap file?
<cfhowlett> akis, because swap is not a file, it's a partition
<akis> i know what it is. but gparted does not show this partition.
<cfhowlett> akis,  then you likely don't have one
<cfhowlett> !swap | akis
<ubottu> akis: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<akis> is it because whole xubuntu is enctypted?
<cfhowlett> akis,  that could do it
<akis> i have one because i got on startup the known issue that it cannot be mounted.
<akis> i dont want to have swap file because i have 4gb ram, enough to run xubuntu
<cfhowlett> akis, how big is your swap?
<akis> here is my swap: Disk /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-swap_1 - 4173 MB / 3980 MiB (RO)
<akis> how can i remove it?
<cfhowlett> akis, command line
<akis> when i didnt have the whole xubuntu encrypted i could resize my hda.
<akis> using gparted
<akis> but now i dont see it at all using gparted
<cfhowlett> akis, remove the encryption first
<akis> that's more complicated
<cfhowlett> akis, yep.  that's why I pointed you to fdisk
<akis> is it anyway to make swap encrypted too or it is already as the whole xubuntu is encrypted? is any easy way to mount it at start up ? it is a known issue under not encrypted xubuntu and i didnt manage to make it encrypted but now it is a different thing
<cfhowlett> akis, you said swap was encrypted? yes, swap is on at boot
<akis> i dont know if it is. i am getting the known message that cannot be mounted
<cfhowlett> akis, if it was me, I'd disable/remove swap, set the partitions the way I want, then re-enable swap.
<cfhowlett> disable encryption, fix swap, re-enable encryption          sorry1
<cfhowlett> BUT ... you could try this:  boot an ubuntu USB, run gparted, make your changes
<ter2> I can't open the recovery menu.
<ter2> i.e. the grub menu
<holstein> ter2: the recovery kernel? you cant boot the recovery kernel?
<ter2> no, i can't get into the grub menu
<ter2> i'm trying to enter recovery mode but holding shift doesn't work
<holstein> if i had an issue with grub, my hard drive, or the ram, or some other component, i would expect that.. can you boot *anything*? a live iso? usb? etc..
<ter2> i can boot into the OS
<ter2> just fine
<ter2> i just can't open the grub menu
<ter2> i lost my password so i'm trying to get to the recovery console to change it
<holstein> ter2: i'll set that setting in grub
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> but, you may not be able to save them, if you dont have your password..
<ter2> i can't log in to change grub settings
<holstein> you can always try booting a live iso, and changing those settings
<ter2> i guess i could log in as the guest
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<ter2> i know about the tty
<ter2> that's not going to help at all
<holstein> though, you'll need the user pass
<holstein> it *can*, if you have the sudo pass, or a sudo password
<ter2> there's only one account on the machine and root doesn't have a password iirc
<holstein> ter2: chroot should be similar to this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-ubuntu-password-easily-from-the-live-cd/
<holstein> chroot reset from live environment
<ter2> can't you press some key to get into the grub menu
<holstein> ter2: yes. shift.. but you state that is not working
<ter2> so why wouldn't that be working
<ter2> am i getting the timing wrong
<holstein> ter2: if its not working, you'll have to try something else.. again, i have seen that not show with some GPU drivers
<ter2> perhaps.
<holstein> ter2: with my via chip, i dont see it.. but, what i do for the "timing" is, i just tap shift.. *all* the time, after i power the machine on
<holstein> ter2: if you dont see it, try setting the password with the live iso.. chroot.. cheers..
<holstein> you can use #ubuntu if its slow here..
<ter2> i don't have any problem doing that password reset
<ter2> it's just a huge waste of time
<ter2> ah, got it
<ter2> had to press ESC
<xubuntu811> how to install skype?
<gabkdlly> Is skype not in the software center ?
<koegs> you have to activate the partner repository first
<gabkdlly> You may have to activate sources from canonicals partners.
<brainwash> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<xubuntu811> man hab com ch
<James_Epp> Hi everyone. I'm constructing my install of xubuntu to serve as a static setup to boot up, and display a website. Any recommendations you guys can make so that this system never goes down or behave differently? So far I have installed uncluttered to remove mouse rendering after an idle time, and disabled screenviewer and update notifications. Anything else can think of?
<James_Epp> correction: installed unclutter [ http://sourceforge.net/projects/unclutter/ ]
<spicypixel> probably use a different distro
<dchilano> if software is labeled as being debian-based, fedora-based, or slackware-based, it should not work in xubuntu, correct?
<knome> well, depends..
<Unit193> Software being distro based specifically?
<dchilano> I'd like to install spideroak on my xubuntu box
<dchilano> and under linux it only offers those three options
<Unit193> Generally speaking, that'd be Debian based then.
<knome> xubuntu uses the debian package management system, so in that regard, xubuntu is debian-based
<dchilano> knome: thank you again!
<dchilano> Unit193: thank you as well
<Unit193> Heh, sure.
#xubuntu 2015-01-31
<GeekDude> I'm running a liveusb
<GeekDude> How do I check the architecture of the liveusb, and compare it to the architecture of the computer it's in?
<GeekDude> lcpu tells me it supports 32 and 64 bit op-modes, but I'm not sure where to check to see what architecture of xubuntu the liveusb is
<GeekDude> lscpu*
<knome> GeekDude, uname -i
<GeekDude> `uname -a` says "Linux xubuntu 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:31:08 UT...
<GeekDude> uname -i says x86_64
<GeekDude> that'd be 64 bit, then?
<Nixus> yes
<GeekDude> Thanks
<Nixus> np
<knome> actually, uname -a should print the arch too
<knome> uname -i says "hardware platform" and it's not obvious to me if it's the kernel hw platform
<GeekDude> it says x86_64 three times
<knome> yep, it's 64-bit
<Unit193> `arch` also works. :P
<GeekDude> good to know
<xubuntu67w>  "Is HP Officejet Pro 8610 e-All-in-One Printer compatible with Xubuntu 14.04"
<knome> xubuntu67w, most hp printers work with xubuntu
<knome> xubuntu67w, http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-OfficeJet_Pro_K8600 - this is the closest i can find, and it says "works perfectly"
<xubuntu67w> Before I purchase the printer, I would like to know for sure. HP was no help on this issue.
<knome> this tells full support too. http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/officejet/hp_officejet_pro_8610.html
<xubuntu67w> Thx - I'll check it out.
<GeekDude> looks nearly done installing
<GeekDude> woo, post install updates
<GeekDude> 1600x1200 monitor ftw
<GeekDude> looks extra great with the blues of xubuntu
<ochosi> knome: i guess "blues of xubuntu" is a compliment in your direction
<knome> ack
<GeekDude> I love blue
<GeekDude> Eggplant... Not so much
<Nixus>  
<knome> Nixus, any specific reason you sent that line?
<Nixus> sorry, mistake
<wolfkinxoxo> NIGGAS
<alfatau> hello all. i'm running xubuntu and after resume from hibernation i can't detect any wifi network. networking is actually handled by NetworkManager, so my /etc/network/interfaces has only the "lo" entry. How can i restart the manager or debug what happened? thank you in advance
<gabkdlly> Did you try right-clicking on the system tray icon, and then deactivating wireless, and then reactivate it again ?
<alfatau> gabkdlly: obviously
<gabkdlly> alfatau: Here is something I found on the internet, maybe it addresses you problem ?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218043&p=13000035#post13000035
<gabkdlly> But I guess it might still be worthwhile to file a bug on launchpad.
<gabkdlly> And beforehand, of course, search whether there is already a bug there.
<alfatau> gabkdlly: i found the solution: using nmcli i found network-manager was asleep after hibernation. this can be a bug.
<gabkdlly> alfatau: I am glad you found a solution.  It does sound like something that is worth a bug report.
<alfatau> gabkdlly: found the known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1234469
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1184262 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1234469 times out too early, stuck in PrepareForSleep, causing network and other services to not resume" [High,Fix released]
<alfatau> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1252121
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1252121 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu Trusty) "missing PrepareForSleep signal after resuming, causing networking to stay disabled" [High,Confirmed]
<Meerkat> I've had some hang issues with thunar for a while. I haven't been able to figure out the cause so I reported it on launchpad. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1416645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1416645 in thunar (Ubuntu) "thunar sometimes hang when going to parent directory" [Undecided,New]
<Meerkat> I was hoping someone here could reproduce the issue based on my description. :)
<rosaecaeruleae> i need a video editor, cinelerra is buggy
<knome> there are options in the repositories, pick one
<not_dammit> any idea how to get 256 color terminals working?
<slickymaster> not_dammit -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/147462/how-can-i-change-the-tty-colors#153493
<knome> slickymaster, that ain't it :)
<slickymaster> hmm, are you talking about ncurses knome?
<knome> slickymaster, no, i thin they'd like to enable more colors in the terminal, not change the preset colors
<knome> though i'm not sure which applications would benefit from that, because many only use the preset colors
<slickymaster> ok, I misread it then
<GeekDude> I've installed vino, but it uses this crazy encryption nothing else supports. Is there a simple way to disable that?
<GeekDude> `gsettings set org.gnome.Vino require-encryption false`?
<GeekDude> :o it worked, never mind the questions
<GeekDude> Bah, I switched to x11vnc
<holstein> i forget why x11vnc met my needs better for the last setup.. i think it was a client side deal..
<koegs> x11vnc is so easy to setup http://seb.so/vnc-from-boot-without-logging-in-ubuntu-lubuntu-xubuntu-and-mint-lmde/
<GeekDude> holstein: vino has issues with the lock screen
<GeekDude> I remember now why I used x11vnc last time I set this up
<GeekDude> it also appears to be working much faster than vino
<holstein> probably setup differently
<GeekDude> Now I just need to bind super to the xfce menu
<GeekDude> I honestly can't tell if my new desktop has broken fans, or is just really quiet
<GeekDude> How do I monitor my temps so I can be sure I'm not frying eggs/transistors in there
<holstein> should have lots of safe-guards there.. like, if its new, a warranty.. also, most hardware will shutoff, at a bios level, if too hot.. i will typically look there, in the bios, when possible..
<holstein> i will also try and stress something out.. starting simple with something like glxgears.. or a live iso that has a handy, relevant tool.. try and kick the fans up..
<GeekDude> It's not new, if there was a warranty I probably voided it already, I know the hardware should shutoff
<GeekDude> I'm running minecraft at 40fps atm
<GeekDude> figure that should at least warm it up some
<holstein> there are lots of temp monitors.. but, the hardware may not support them well.. you just have to start trying them.. then, you cann ask the additional questions of "are the temp monitors actually working?" and stress about that.. ;)
<GeekDude> Hmm
<GeekDude> You're right
<holstein> sure, you said "new", which is why i was thinking it may have a warranty..
<GeekDude> new to me
<holstein> but, if its a desktop, you might be able to simple look inside, and make out what is going on..
<GeekDude> Probably, I'm just lazy
<holstein> with care, of course... running some hardware with the case open can mess up the air flow.. or be just plain dangerous..
<GeekDude> Also, they could just be not spinning enough
<holstein> could also be "just fine" :)
<GeekDude> As long as I don't jab my finger into the components I should be fine
<holstein> that, or, if you were to pull something loose, and break the motherboard.. etc
 * GeekDude hot-swaps the drive 
<GeekDude>  the boot drive
<holstein> hehe.. yeah, thats a good way to break something while you are trying to make sure you are not breaking something ;)
<holstein> at least its a desktop.. sometimes, just taking a physical peak at laptop hardware can break something else loose while trying to open it up..
<holstein> peek*
<GeekDude> lol
<uflaig> hello everyone, for some reason guake is sizing itself every time in100% height
<uflaig> idk what to do
<uflaig> can anyone help me out
<pr0t> hello, I want to install qimo on xubuntu, which repository should I use for that?
#xubuntu 2015-02-01
<irth> holstein: my pc doesnt have one side of case and it works xD
<irth> holstein: i got it w/o complete case but for free, so...
<irth> i dont complain
<GeekDude> Specs?
<knome> #xubuntu-offtopic for general chatter please
<holstein> irth: sure.. enjoy
<holstein> irth: many machines, mostly high end server rigs, will actually not cool properly missing case parts like that
<O_OniGiri> hi there, I am trying to install solarized colorscheme for terminal but there is one problem. Whenever my cursor is active on a letter, I cant read the letter, because they are the same color. However I was wondering if I can make the letter change color whenever the cursor is on a letter?
<GeekDude> If I have windows 7 installed on a drive (say, /dev/sdb) and Xubuntu 14.04 installed on a drive (say, /dev/sda), how do I configure the boot manager (grub?) to let me pick which to boot at boot?
<elfy> install linux after windows and it should see and pick up the windows install and be in the grub menu
<GeekDude> Ok, I was wanting to reinstall the existing linux installation anyways
<pr0t> How can I enable the lucid repo on Ubuntu?
<knome> pr0t, lucid is unsupported
<pr0t> that's okay
<knome> pr0t, you can't enable the repository
<pr0t> I would still like to install the repo, but it's the only repo that has limo-session.
<pr0t> qimo-session
<pr0t> I am installing it on a netbook from 2008 for my very young daughter
<knome> it's also available in precise
<pr0t> oh?
<knome> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qimo-session
<pr0t> how do I enable that?
<knome> don't enable repositories if you aren't running that release
<knome> that'll just break your system
<pr0t> well i would only use it to install limo
<pr0t> qimo
<knome> it doesn't work like that
<pr0t> so what would you recommend?
<pr0t> and what would it hurt to enable the repo, do the install, and then disable it?
<knome> yes.
<knome> don't do that
<pr0t> why not?
<knome> because repositories and releases aren't interoperable
<pr0t> so how would you recommend I install limo?
<bazhang> pr0t, as was discussed in the channel you crossposted in
<pr0t> using the deb package?
<pr0t> compile from source?
<knome> there isn't much compiling, it's a package with some configuration files
<pr0t> and what was that bashing?
<pr0t> i meant
<pr0t> should I compile it from source or use the deb package
<knome> you shouldn't do either
<knome> as i just said, it's configuration files
<pr0t> qimo is?
<pr0t> well its xbuntu configs
<knome> the qimo-session package
<pr0t> along with applications as well
<pr0t> all of its reps
<knome> qimo-session does not get you qimo
<pr0t> deps
<pr0t> installing limo-session and all its reps
<pr0t> should get you limo
<knome> i just explained how it will not...
<pr0t> okay
<pr0t> so how do I completely install limo?
<pr0t> qimo*
<knome> ask the author for support for that
<pr0t> heh
<pr0t> k, thanks for all the help
<knome> welcome
<viwal> Hi Guys, I have problem after installed xubuntu on my Thinkpad X220 with SSD in mSata
<viwal> I have isntalled xubuntu from live usb
<viwal> after boot system fails to initramfs
<viwal> I have already googled but no any solution helped me
<viwal> I have tried several installations
<tonyc__> Has anyone ever heard of youtube breaking hardware accleration?
<knome> what's the actual question?
<tonyc__> When i boot up xubuntu 14.04, hardware accleration on my computer works fine in media players and browsers.  when using chrome, as soon as i start a youtube video, it breaks
<tonyc__> I have to reboot to get hardware acceleration working again
<knome> define breaks?
<tonyc__> everything is forced into software raster mode
<tonyc__> and x264 videos no longer play in any media player
<knome> are you using the html5 version of youtubE?
<tonyc__> Yes
<Ripstack> Hello is there anyone here?
<knome> Ripstack, why not ask your question and find out?
<Ripstack> :) Does anyone know how to change the language tha days display in datetime panel plugin? I mean, I installed linuxmint in English but the days show in the local language
<knome> Ripstack, we do not offer support for linux mint on this channel, you'll have to use their support methods
<bazhang> check mintsupport
<Ripstack> This problem is not specific to mint
<knome> Ripstack, there is no point arguing... we do not support mint
<Ripstack> Are you telling me that you won't help me simply because I'm using mint and not ubuntu?
<knome> Ripstack, yes, this is a xubuntu support channel.
<Ripstack> Where does it say that you have to use xubuntu to get help here?
<bazhang>  /topic
<knome> !mint | Ripstack
<ubottu> Ripstack: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> try ##linux Ripstack
<Unit193> In addition to that, there is also #xfce
<Ripstack> I've already asked there
<bazhang> so be patient
<tonyc__> Is there any good place to start when trouble shooting graphics hardware?
<dzho> reading X logs?
<tonyc__> where are those?
<dzho> usually somewhere in /var/log
<Ripstack> you're not friendly guys
<dzho> well I guess that ensures not getting any help here
<Unit193> In /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log I believe.
<tonyc__> xorg.0 or xorg.1?
<dzho> yes
<Unit193> .0 is the newer one.
<dzho> .1 is older
<dzho> heh
<tonyc__> 1513.176] (EE) intel(0): Detected a hung GPU, disabling acceleration. [  1513.176] (EE) intel(0): When reporting this, please include /sys/class/drm/card0/error and the full dmesg.
<tonyc__> that must be it
<tonyc__> 1513.176] [mi] Increasing EQ size to 1024 to prevent dropped events. [  1513.177] [mi] EQ processing has resumed after 261 dropped events. [  1513.177] [mi] This may be caused my a misbehaving driver monopolizing the server's resources. [  2523.753] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1440x900@59.9 on VGA1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none [  2523.804] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch [  26
<tonyc__> I'm not sure what to do with that info
<knome> tonyc__, maybe file a bug report and some developer who understands can look at it
<O_OniGiri_> Hi there, I am having trouble with PulseAudio, which causes my system to have no working audio. When I open the Volume Control it says: Establishing connection to PulseAudio.
<O_OniGiri_> Please help me
#xubuntu 2016-02-01
<ObrienDave> is anyone having issues with network-manager crashing?
<ObrienDave> sheesh, have reinstalled 6 or 7 times. no joy
<ObrienDave> LOL people, super bowl is NEXT sunday. NO snoozing today
<xubuntu95w> is fglrx compatible with 16.04 LTS?
<xubuntu95w> looks like fglrx is not compatible with 4.3.0 kernel built in 16.04. Can i use 4.2.0 kernel from wily repo?
<RoadRunner> when I run a command "apt-get install appname" does it search for the latest app version available only from Ubuntu software center or also from all the relevant ppa's I've added?
<RoadRunner> also, with an app like clamav, where having the very latest ver is a very good idea, how much of a chance is there that if I get this latest version, not tested by Canonical, it may conflict with Xubuntu?
<q345667352> ?
<q345667352> Who knows. "/etc/fstab" Correctly so: defaults, subvol=@,compress-force=lzo
<q345667352> or so defaults, subvol=@, compress-force=lzo? Or not important
<q345667352> defaults,subvol=@,compress-force=lzo
<q345667352> or defaults,subvol=@, compress-force=lzo
<q3456743>  problem restart chat
<q3456743> Who knows. "/etc/fstab" Correctly so defaults,subvol=@, compress-force=lzo
<q3456743> or so: defaults,subvol=@, compress-force=lzo? Or not important
<q3456743> sorry, a space after the comma necessary or not.
<q3456743> for btrfs
<krytarik> q3456743: Not.
<krytarik> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<q3456743> How me know that the compression is working? Before i used the command defragmentation + compression "sudo btrfs fil def -clzo -v -r /". I used a "space" in fstab, but Xubuntu has started without any problems.
<q3456743> sudo btrfs fi def -clzo -v -r /
<q3456743> i use this: btrfs   defaults,subvol=@, compress-force=lzo 0
<q3456743> and btrfs   defaults,subvol=@home, compress-force=lzo 0
<xubuntu96w> I uninstalled an application, yet the icon remains in the application menu. I cannot remove this icon via the menu editor because it doesn't show up.
<xubuntu96w> However, it still is visible in the menu itself. There's no icon, put the text next to what would be the icon is there.
<xubuntu96w> *but the text
<xubuntu96w> Anyone know how to remove the application shortcut from the menu, perhaps from a command?
<q3456743> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html - no website
<GeekDude> What is the best/prettiest way for generating a battery life statistics graph? IBAM sounds close to what I want, but I thought I'd check in here to see if you guys had any recommendations.
<jarnos_> I cannot get Xfce session opened. xfdesktop takes a lot of CPU.
<jarnos_> After login just black screen.
<jarnos_> after a while cpu usage drops, but still black screen.
<GeekDude> jarnos_, Are you able to log into a guest session?
<jarnos_> GeekDude, yes
<jarnos_> BTW, I hate it, when you can not get back to same guest session after suspend to ram or after locking by light-locker or xscreensaver.
<jarnos_> And I hate that the are both running in guest session, if you have them installed.
<jarnos_> Can you change some settings of guest session as superuser?
<jarnos_> So that e.g. a script is used at every login to set graphics mode intelligently.
<GeekDude> I'm not sure. I honestly don't know too much about this, though I think it might be better to focus on getting your regular user working?
<vidnas> Hi Everyone
<vidnas> Ive just installed Xubuntu on my mid 2011 mac mini, and i'm having major tearing issues.  Ive done a bit of searching and the most frequent suggestion is to switch compositors to Compton.  Is that the best thing to do?
<vidnas> the mac mini I am on using an integrated intel graphics card
<GeekDude> vidnas, It may be worth checking first if the built in compositor's vertical blank synchronization works for you
<GeekDude> There should be a checkbox for it in "Settings -> Window Manager Tweaks -> Compositor"
<GeekDude> Afterwards, I've heard it's sometimes required to logout/reboot
<jarnos_> GeekDude, it figured it out. It was a faulty custom startup script that changed video mode.
<vidnas> ok GeekDude, Im gonna try and logout now
<GeekDude> jarnos_, Glad to hear
<GeekDude> welcome back vidnas
<vidnas> sadly, the checkbox made v little difference.  Next question is, how to I locate ~/.config/ ?
<GeekDude> In thunar (the default xubuntu file manager) I can just type ~/.config/ into the location box
<GeekDude> Or if I want to browse to it manually, I press Control-H to show hidden files, then just click on .config
<vidnas> you're a legend GeekDude, thank you
<Xubbie96> Hi, how can i apply current user display setup to the login screen? ("system wide")
<GeekDude> Xubbie96, Check for LightDM GTK+ settings in the system settings window
<Xubbie96> GeekDude: i dont find anything in there related to the screen
<xubuntu62w> Hi everyone, I asked this question last night, but had to leave, so I'll aslk again: does anyone know how to remove a shorcut from the applications menu if it doesn't show up in the menu editor?
<xubuntu62w> I uninstalled an application, but the applications menu shorcut remains. The icon is no longer visible because I removed it manually, but the text is there.
<xubuntu62w> *shortcut
<krytarik> xubuntu62w: Look in your '~/.local/share/applications'.
<xubuntu62w> That took care of it
<xubuntu62w> Thank you @krytarik
<GeekDude> This is concerning to say the least. I've installed libpam-fprintd, and am quite satisfied with it. However, I've noticed that fprintd-enroll lets you enroll your fingerprints as a regular user (i.e. not su)
<GeekDude> It's concerning because the fingerprint can be used in lieu of a password when using sudo, so anyone can enroll their fingerprint then perform administrator activities if I accidentally forget to lock my session
<GeekDude> Though I suppose you can't do that remotely, and if they already have physical access...
<GeekDude> Still, makes me a little uneasy
<ANTRAX> http://ppp95-165-155-168.pppoe.spdop.ru/Milky%20Way/Earth/Russia/
<ANTRAX> http://ppp95-165-155-168.pppoe.spdop.ru/Sektor%20Gaza/
<krytarik> ANTRAX: What are you doing there?
<ANTRAX> https://vk.com/securitydynamics
<krytarik> Please stop spamming.
<teward> is there a default-shipped IRC client in xubuntu-desktop?
<rww> assuming pidgin doesn't count, there hasn't been a default-shipped IRC client in Xubuntu since 14.10
<m3n3chm0> rww mmm i'm using Xchat
<m3n3chm0> ii  xchat                    2.8.8-7.3ubuntu1  amd64             IRC client for X similar to AmIRC
<rww> that's tangential to whether it's included by default or not
<m3n3chm0> not included by default
<RoadRunner> anyone found a ppa with ClamAV ver 0.99 yet (or any other easy source of it without compiling)?
<xangua> Did you search in Launchpad.net?
<RoadRunner> perhaps I am inept but I didn't...
<teward> i could always do a no-changes rebuild in a PPA.  *has too many PPAs heh*
<teward> s/rebuild/backport/
<RoadRunner> teward: could you please explain that one?
<teward> after my internet stops derping :)
<RoadRunner> xangua: sorry, I misread your answer; yes I did check Launchpad.net but couldn't find ver 0.99
<teward> RoadRunner: well, i'm currently running a build of ClamAV 0.99 from Debian Unstable in a PPA.  Not 100% sure it won't blow up on me.  What release are you on?  (14.04, 15.04, etc.)
<teward> s/15.04/15.10/
<RoadRunner> 14.04
<RoadRunner> I guess that's the question, when getting something not provided by Canonical, how do we know its not a time bomb of sorts?
<teward> you don't?
<teward> that's the risk with PPAs
<teward> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<teward> though, there are certain PPAs that are OK, though meh
<teward> in this case, i'm pulling this right from Debian into a PPA, so... :)
<teward> slow though 'cause my internet sucks here
<teward> (my VPNing to my home is probably the bottleneck)
<RoadRunner> I hear you with ppa's; its just with antiviral soft, it pays to be current and I am surprized that the latest clamav engine isn't easily availbale yet
<teward> RoadRunner: well, let's consider the release process of Ubuntu (and flavors) variants
<teward> there's a version freeze at some point
<teward> and then that's what's there unless someone can find good reason to SRU
<teward> without that, PPAs are kind of the only options left
<teward> on the Server team where my focus is, I do PPAs for nginx upstream versions, basing them off Debian to some extent, but providing the different nginx upstream versions on a rolling(ish) basis
<teward> i do that for myself with regards to Wireshark too, but mem
<teward> meh*
<teward> RoadRunner: with regards to ClamAV, I hear you though.
<teward> eheheheheeh, libsystemd-dev
<aicasn> hey folks. i use to use synaptic as an easier way (vs. cli) to remove old kernel images and headers. synaptic doesn't appear to be part of base anymore after trusty. is there a new/better way to clean up stale kernel packages? thanks
<teward> RoadRunner: well, 0.99 will have a build dependency problem on Trusty - it requires systemd
<teward> apparently
<teward> so...
<teward> RoadRunner: https://launchpad.net/~teward/+archive/ubuntu/clamav/+build/8925588 and https://launchpad.net/~teward/+archive/ubuntu/clamav/+build/8925589 if you're curious about how I know that; for the most part though that's a big blocking issue there, if they need systemd
<RoadRunner> teward: sorry for newbie questions, but what's systemd and why is that a problem?
<teward> RoadRunner: systemd is the backend of the 'init' and services system handling in Vivid+, and since ClamAV 0.99 requires SystemD, which is not available in Trusty, it's not going to work right in a backport
<teward> where a backport is what i was doing that is :)
<teward> RoadRunner: Basically, ClamAV 0.99 won't work in Trusty as-is.  Probably why there's no PPAs with it
<xangua> aicasn: you can install synaptic from repositories and apt-get autoremove should remove unused kernels
<RoadRunner> teward: hmm, so systemd is not just some package you can install on trusty to make it accept clam .99?
<teward> nope
<teward> systemd on trusty without a LOT of retooling of everything in the system will effectively drop a nuke on your computer.
<teward> and you're then stuck with mostly-broken Trusty
<teward> (that applies to all variants, not just Xubuntu)
<aicasn> xangua: i thought it did, but it doesn't atm. i have 8 or 9 old kernels hogging up my boot lvm
<RoadRunner> so to make a long story short, people that chose an LTS version (obviously for reasons of stability and security) are stuck with an outdated antivirus engine that can't be upgraded? That sounds like a new high in linux security!
<teward> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<teward> ^ that
<teward> hate to say that but
<RoadRunner> teward: in my case, files are passed to windows computers (which are currently running clamav .99) but then it seems that clam on my lin box is pointless because its older than my win defender
<teward> RoadRunner: it'd be a Security concern if ClamAV were shipped with all the ISOs, but it's an optional package - you can either use the version available, or use a PPA with 0.98, or not use ClamAV
<teward> not sure if Xubuntu has it as a required item, but i don't see it in the deps there
<teward> in any case, i hear you, you're preaching to the converted, but there ain't anything anyone can do
<teward> LTS sacrifices latest versions and features for stability :)
<RoadRunner> teward: in other words, a trade off: stability for security in my case :(...
<teward> RoadRunner: hate to say it, but that's out of my judgement zone
<RoadRunner> then, in your opinion, is using .98 such a big issue or am I splitting heirs?
<teward> RoadRunner: i think you're just splitting hairs, so long as you keep the definitions updated (with freshclam)
<RoadRunner> hope you are right ;)
<teward> RoadRunner: the better option is to not share files with Windows, but i'll save you my tirade on why windows is bad
<teward> s/save you my/spare you from my/
<RoadRunner> another q, I realize that most viruses are writen for windows but some dedicated (corporate?) SOB could right a nasty for *nix and so, why not be protected?
<RoadRunner> *wright :)
<teward> RoadRunner: market share on corporate environments leans in favor of Windows as the server / domain base, I have yet to see *nix backends and *nix systems as end-user systems as a market majority
<teward> the probability of someone writing a nasty for *nix that would get onto a corporate system, given adequate privilege separation (i.e. don't go running around as superuser lol), would be negligible
<teward> though, if you go around using your computer as 'root' all the time you've got a bigger problem than proper virus protection
<RoadRunner> teward: again, I realize *nix is inherently more secure than win; what I am saying is, as *nix gains in popularity, corps (and govs?) will see it as more of a threat and may want to move against it
<teward> RoadRunner: that's a given.  Your point?
<teward> ClamAV should always be kept up to date?
<teward> that's one of fifty thousand virus protection solutions
<teward> most of which are proprietary, closed-source
<teward> and ClamAV doesn't have autoprotect like Linux does, and to install a nasty you'd have to do some pretty nasty privilege escalations to get to anywhere that a true nasty could really do damage
<teward> s/Linux does/other protection solutions, at least on Windows, do/
<teward> RoadRunner: you're also trying to convince an IT security person that security is important
<RoadRunner> :)
<teward> so lets keep it in mind that I am a security person, though not for Ubuntu, so convincing me of that point won't help you
<RoadRunner> glad I am talking to the right expert :)
<teward> so lets move on to the core of your argument: *nix is gaining popularity.  This is true.  ClamAV is one of many virus protection solutions.  Corporations tend to prefer paid solutions to the open-source solutions in many cases.
<teward> However, because proper privilege escalation exists in *nix already (enhanced by SELinux and other solutions even further), it'd be ***very difficult*** for a competitor or other corporation (exclude nation-states for now) to get such nasty viruses into a Linux distribution
<teward> standard users don't have the ability to install or execute that code, likely
<teward> admins aren't that stupid, typically, to install random items
<teward> you're still going to have to exploit a target system to try and get privileges to install such 'nasty' code, and if you have such a vulnerability for someone else to exploit, you should not be concerned with Virus Protection, and instead the security updates, patching, and protection strategies in place
<teward> so do I think antivirus being up-to-date is important? Absolutely.
<teward> do I think it's absolutely necessary on every *nix system?  No, because privilege escalation in a properly set up environment is very difficult short of exploits, and finding those exploits is even harder because corporations tend to have proper security policies and privilege separations in place
<teward> and I excluded nation-states because that's a different argument (though it follows some similar paths)
<teward> now i've written a security rant, so i'm going to go find coffee
<teward> my apologies for hijacking the #xubuntu channel for my mini tirade :)
<RoadRunner> may I ask what entity you do security work for?
<teward> private cybersecurity firm.
<RoadRunner> ok
<teward> though, this information i just spit out would be information known to any Linux sysadmin, really, who works in the corporate world :P_
<teward> s/any Linux sysadmin/any competent Linux sysadmin/
<teward> but given the current market share is Windows dominated, the current target for such exploits you mentioned is Windows.  Yes, *nix will get there eventually.  It's not there yet as a target for all attackers, corporate espionagers, etc.
<teward> again, apologies for hijacking the #xubuntu channels :)
 * teward disappears back into the shadows
<RoadRunner> you sound convincing, but you looked at it from a viewpoint of a corp trying to defend itself; what if a corp decides to go on the offensive (resources of say MS are considerable and they already have a history of class action suits against them); or in case of a gov deciding to curtail ind freedoms (read somewhere not long ago about US considering curtailing Linux)...
<RoadRunner> then it is up to an individual to defend themselfs against a stronger opponent, and then the only hope is open source and strength in numbers, wouldn't you agree?
<teward> RoadRunner: this is probably a better discussion for #xubuntu-offtopic
<teward> since #xubuntu is for support mainly :)
<teward> not my monologues on security :)
<RoadRunner> teward: we have hijacked the channel, haven't we :)?
<RoadRunner> sorry world :)
<teward> hence my earlier apologies :)
<RoadRunner> so to wrap it up and come back to tech support; you feel that I, as a regular user, don't need to do anything else now to ensure my linux security?
<teward> RoadRunner: yes, that's my belief.  Or eradicate Windows from the equation.
<RoadRunner> teward: thanks :)
<RoadRunner> and now a different newbie question; how to create a share?
<RoadRunner> for a LAN...
<RoadRunner> if my question is too simple, it shouldn't take long to explain the answer :)
<RoadRunner> Interacting with Window comps is a must on my LAN.  I can see win shares but how do I share directories on linux for them to be seen by windows comps?
<knome> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<GeekDude> knome, On a scale of one to ten, how concerning is it that (via fprind-enroll) someone with only a few seconds access to my (logged in) laptop can have immediate root access?
<GeekDude> I should probably disable autologin
<RoadRunner> knome: ubottu's 1st link talked about mounting win shares "permanently", what does that mean?
<RoadRunner> ie: is that somehow diff from how they are accessed/seen by Thunar by default?
<GeekDude> RoadRunner, In thunar you can mount/unmount them, but that must be done manually after logging in.
<GeekDude> Doing it through fstab as shown on that documentation page mounts the share permanently (i.e. you can't unmount via thunar) at boot
<RoadRunner> right now, I can see win shares without doing anything additional at all manually or otherwise (and I don't think I've done any changes to default instal)
<GeekDude> Yeah. Mounting a windows share permanently would be useful for daemons or servers that need to access the data on a network share, but for a regular user it is mostly useless
<GeekDude> Mounting them normally via thunar (or other file manager) works fine for regular use
<RoadRunner> so I should just be concerned with Samba setup for my lin sharing right?
<GeekDude> Yeah, that first link seems largely irrelevant to what you're doing.
<GeekDude> What I generally do when setting up a system to play nicely with my Windows systems is I install samba, libnss-winbind, and system-config-samba
<GeekDude> Samba for making my own shares, libnss-winbind for name services integration (so I can ping my windows machines by host name), and system-config-samba for a nice GUI to configure samba
<RoadRunner> the only thing that's "uncomfortable" about the way Thunar shows win shares is that they are not visible in a tree; is there a way to change that?
<GeekDude> What exactly do you mean by a tree? Similar to how Windows explorer has a tree on the left?
<RoadRunner> yep
<GeekDude> Not that I'm aware
<GeekDude> Side not about system-config-samba. The shortcut for it in the whisker menu will not work correctly unless you also install gksu
<RoadRunner> the samba link given by ubotu above talks about configuring samba through terminal; after installing system-config-samba, I guess there will an easier way to do it?
<RoadRunner> so gksu is a package that is needed for system-config-samba to work right?
<RoadRunner> GeekDude: i did apt search for samba and a bunch of stuff got listed (same for libnss-winbind); I don't recall installing it bfr, could it be a part of the default instal for Xubutu 14.04?
<Guest233> hello world!
<Luyin> hi Guest233
<GeekDude> RoadRunner, searching apt often returns a bunch of packages, especially those that are even tangentially related in any way. It's not indicative of the software already being installed, however
<GeekDude> gksu is not strictly required; if you modify the menu entry to use sudo and run in a terminal you don't need gksu
<knome> (besides you shouldn't use gksu anyway)
<GeekDude> Yeah
<RoadRunner> gents, I am a little confused... so the final recomendation for me is not to instal gksu?
<knome> RoadRunner, yes; optimally, the package maintainer updated the package to work with pkexec
<RoadRunner> knome: regretably, now I have to ask what is pkexec?
#xubuntu 2016-02-02
<knome> !pkexec
<ubottu> pkexec is a PolicyKit tool that allows an authorized user to run (graphical) applications as another user, similar to !gksu.
<RoadRunner> thank you :)
<RoadRunner> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<RoadRunner> what is linux's command equivalent to DOS's cls (clear screen)?
<knome> clear
<RoadRunner> :)
<RoadRunner> when installing with apt-get, is it recomended to shut down all running apps first?
<GeekDude> No
<GeekDude> Although you may consider shutting down/restarting apps that you are updating (if updating an app via apt-get)
<GeekDude> Not necessarily as a precaution, but so you can get the new version after you restart it
<Lazerc0bra> Hi
<GeekDude> Hi
<Lazerc0bra> Hey, quick question... Why do the Linux software repos all have an old, decrepit version of Firefox?
<RoadRunner> GeekDude: after "sudo apt-get libnss-winbind" got "E: Invalid operation libnss-winbind"
<GeekDude> hmm
<Lazerc0bra> Use "sudo apt-get install libnss-windbind
<Lazerc0bra> without the quotes
<Lazerc0bra> My bad, "sudo apt-get install libnss-winbind"
<Lazerc0bra> Again, no quotes.
<GeekDude> In particular, remember the install keyword :)
<Lazerc0bra> Also, I'd recommend periodically running "sudo apt-get -f install" to fix any dependency issues.
<GeekDude> When would you run up against dependency issues?
<Lazerc0bra> Eh, whenever. IDK, I install a lot of crap from third-party sources.
<knome> Lazerc0bra, there are other tools for that
<RoadRunner> RoadRunner is blushing...
<Lazerc0bra> Hm?
<knome> Lazerc0bra, normally, you don't need to do that (or if you do, the system will tell you so)
<Lazerc0bra> Yeah, but when I just grab a .deb file from some website, I sometimes run into dependency errors, -f either fixes it or tells me what else to go get
<Lazerc0bra> And when it tells me what to go get, oh... That's when the "fun" starts
<knome> Lazerc0bra, i guess, but doing that isn't exactly recommended (as you likely know)
<GeekDude> Grabbing and installing debs from random websites is not generally advised :P
<GeekDude> Necessary in some cases, but usually not
<knome> Lazerc0bra, what i'm trying to say is that the advice you are giving isn't really advice people need unless they are doing something they normally shouldn'y
<Lazerc0bra> Well until they have UT99 in the official repos, I'll be doing that
<Lazerc0bra> Yeah, I see what you mean
<knome> it's your system...
<RoadRunner> ok, so samba, libnss-winbind installed from terminal and system-config-samba from Ubuntu's soft center; starting from wiskers gives an error: "Failed to execute command 'gksu system-config-samba' Failed to execute child process 'gksu' (No such file or directory)"
<RoadRunner> it would seem the earlier discussion of gksu went over my head but I am a newbie :)
<RoadRunner> GeekDude: any advice
<RoadRunner> ?
<GeekDude> just run it from the terminal
<GeekDude> sudo system-config-samba
<GeekDude> you might have to create a config file for it first though. sudo touch /etc/libuser.conf
<GeekDude> If you search in your whisker menu for "Menu Editor", then in the menu editor search for "Samba", you can change it to "sudo system-config-samba" then flip the "run in terminal" toggle on
<RoadRunner> samba doesn't appear anywhere in the Manu Editor
<RoadRunner> starting it from terninal started the Sambe Server Config window
<RoadRunner> but I have no clue what to do with it
<GeekDude> Create, Delete, and manage shares
<RoadRunner> ok, so each share is to be  created/deleted/managed from here rather than from Thunar?
<RoadRunner> I Samba would integrate into the file manager transparantly, to operate further like Win Explorer...
<RoadRunner> *I thought ...
<GeekDude> Samba is separate from any file manager
<GeekDude> File managers are good for browsing shares, but Samba is required for actually making shares
<RoadRunner> sorry for a stupid question, but why didn't the Samba team make it integrate into a default file manager after instalation for a smoother user experience?
<GeekDude> Which file manager do you suggest they choose?
<RoadRunner> I was hoping there is a file management standard that would allow to solve that problem
<RoadRunner> ... judging by the insuing silence, it is what it is, am I right?
<RoadRunner> ok, so why could I not find Samba in a Menu Editor?
<GeekDude> If anything, the Thunar developers would be the ones who would add integration.
<GeekDude> I'm not sure, system-config-samba was added to my menus as soon as it was installed.
<GeekDude> under the name Samba, which it comes up as with a quick search
<RoadRunner> I can see Samba in whisker menu under Settings, which is why I can't figure out why its not visible in the Menu Editor - its search finds nothing
<RoadRunner> maybe I should restart the system?
<GeekDude> most of the time just logging out and back in can help with issues like that
<GeekDude> What version of Xubuntu are you running?
<RoadRunner> 14.04
<GeekDude> That may have a little to do with it, I'm not sure. I'm running 15.10
<RoadRunner> before I disappear from this channel due to a restart; do I need to do any manual configuring at this point (as was discussed here https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html or was everything take care off automatically?
<RoadRunner> *taken
<GeekDude> system-config-samba takes care of configuring samba for you
<RoadRunner> so when LAN win comps will come on, samba will detect workgroup name and autoconfigure the connection?
<GeekDude> I'm not sure what you mean
<GeekDude> autoconfigure which connection?
<GeekDude> Samba is a file server, things connect to samba.
<GeekDude> Thunar connects to other things
<RoadRunner> time to give it a go, thanks for all the help :) !
<RoadRunner|2> well, I restarted the sys but Samba didn't appear in Menu Editor
<GeekDude> You can probably make your own entry for it if you want
<GeekDude> Not probably. You can
<RoadRunner|2> GeekDude: you mentioned earlier that I may have to "create a config file for system-config-samba first. sudo touch /etc/libuser.conf"; now that it started OK from terminal that is no longer an issue?
<RoadRunner|2> GeekDude: sorry for asking to be spoon fed here, I guess all newbies are somewhat helpless in the beginning...
<GeekDude> RoadRunner|2, as long as it starts, you're golden
<GeekDude> If that file isn't already there the thing refuses to start
<GeekDude> Hmm, maybe I should find the repo for this tool and patch it to fix that
<RoadRunner|2> GeekDude: its great that I can start it from term but it would certainly be faster if I could do it from whiskers
<RoadRunner|2> could you tell me how to set up a new entry in the Menu Editor for Samba?
<RoadRunner|2> so to be sure, I don't need to edit either /etc/libuser.conf OR /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<RoadRunner|2> GeekDude: ok, so I took some time off, rested my brain, had an apple and finally figured out how to make a new entry in Menu Editor for Samba and what you meant earlier about not "stricktly" needing gksu; but having to log in just to make a share is still a pain in the ass so if you can patch this thing to make it better, my hat goes off to you!
<RoadRunner|2> GeekDude: stupid question: for the share to stay available Samba should keep running right? I just turned off Samba, turned off Win Explorer (on Win box), restarted it and could still sea and read my test file from the linux box.  Is this some weird magic or Samba can really be turned off and the share still stays shared on the network?
<GeekDude> RoadRunner|2, Is the test file on the linux system or the windows system?
<RoadRunner|2> GeekDude: the test file is on the linux system, samba is off and yet the win systems can see and read it
<GeekDude> How did you turn off samba?
<RoadRunner|2> don't remember now... prob just closed the window
<GeekDude> system-config-samba is just an editor, the actual samba daemon stays running in the background indefinitely. To stop it you run the command "sudo service samba stop"
<GeekDude> to repeat, system-config-samba is just a tool for editing the samba config files. Whether it's running or not does not reflect the actual state of the samba server/daemon
<RoadRunner|2> would the Task Manager not show Samba if it is running?
<GeekDude> I'm not sure
<RoadRunner|2> I mean the actual Samba, not the sys conf editor
<GeekDude> you can check if samba is running by using the terminal command "service samba status"
<RoadRunner|2> you are right, nmbd and smbd are running
<RoadRunner|2> so does samba start at boot?
<RoadRunner|2> also, can the "service ... status" command be used to check if say PeerGuardian is running in the background?
<GeekDude> samba does start at boot
<GeekDude> I don't know what PeerGuardian is
<RoadRunner|2> an ip blocking firewall
<RoadRunner|2> which doesn't always show itself in the system tray or in the Task Manager (like Samba, it would seem)
<GeekDude> I use ufw/gufw as my firewall
<RoadRunner|2> in any case, were you serious about patching something to allow starting sys-conf-samba from whiskers?
<GeekDude> I'd certainly like to try, but I have no idea how to. It'll be a learning experience
<GeekDude> Right now, I just have it set as "sudo system-config-samba" with run in terminal enabled
<GeekDude> Not too fancy, but it does work
<GeekDude> There probably is a service name for PeerGuardian, though I have no idea what it would be
<GeekDude> "service --status-all" should get you a list of all the services
<RoadRunner|2> I followed your lead and did the same thing, so it does work as you said, but, again, I am surprised that such a main feature is handled in a such a cumbersome way
<RoadRunner|2> for that matter, I don't understand why Samba with all its bells and whistles isn't just a part of the base install of U/Xubuntu?
<GeekDude> Such a main feature as checking for running services?
<GeekDude> Samba is really heavy
<GeekDude> all things considered
<GeekDude> Additionally, why should windows integration be a base part of Ubuntu?
<RoadRunner|2> we may not like MS but windows isn't going away any time soon...
<RoadRunner|2> :) we don't exist in a vacuum
<RoadRunner|2> there may not be much inteligent life in the Win world but we do have to interact with it :)
<GeekDude> I'd imagine most (normal) people don't have much reason to host windows shares on their linux desktop/laptops.
<RoadRunner|2> and thank you for "service --status-all", I did find PeerGuardian there
<RoadRunner|2> actually, a really big thank you for all your time and effort today !
<GeekDude> :)
<RoadRunner|2> on a diff subject, I don't suppose you use Cairo-Dock?
<RoadRunner|2> in any case, time for me to get some sleep; again many thanks and good night
<q342345675> https://yadi.sk/i/tqfgzShSo9MAa How relates to this?
<xubuntu24i> If I don't plan to install Windows on my drive, is there any reason to use msdos over gpt for my partition table?
<q342345675> This is the second update cannot update something related to btrfs. A previous failed attempt was last month, then it was written it is not possible to unmount the disk skipped.
<q342345675> There is such a response. I don't fully understand because of the translation.> missing fsck.btrfs from initrd is in no way dangerous <> you do not need it unless something goes grong <> wrong <> and in that case most initrds offer very few means of recovery
<q342345675> Errors are not visible after rebooting Xubuntu
<q342345675> Answer <> I understood. With other software translation.
<xubuntu1> Hi everyone
<xubuntu1> i need help regarding a new installation of Xubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<xubuntu1> with a not working Flash
<Afdal> Hi can I get some help troubleshooting a wireless problem?
<knome> ask the question and find out
<Afdal> Yesterday I added the launchpad repository xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.12/ubuntu trusty in order to upgrade my xfce to 4.12
<Afdal> I performed a full package upgrade after that
<Afdal> today I rebooted my computer to find that networkmanager is crashing when start up
<Afdal> thus no internet
<Afdal> I'm really not sure where to begin dealing with this problem
<Afdal> looking at my package change history I see ibus-gtk was part of the large number of thinks I upgraded after adding that repository
<Afdal> think that has something to do with this?
<knome> ibus is related to input, not networking
<Afdal> oh right
<Afdal> this error involves dbus
<Afdal> I just don't even know what to do here
<Afdal> is /var/log/apport.log the right log file I should be looking at?
<Afdal> looks like a new kernel image was part of this upgrade too
<Afdal> I don't know why all this other stuff was contained in the /xfce-4.12/ repository, I just wanted to upgrade my xfce :(
<knome> it wasn't; they were part of the upgrades you did
<Afdal> did xubuntu 14.04 clear a ton of new stuff to its repository yesterday?
<Afdal> because I'd done plenty of updates the previous days
<Afdal> maybe I should ask this in #ubuntu >.>
<ANTRAX-1> infomod@mod.go.jp - пусть мне бабок отдадут - черканите им плиз!!!
<scrabcakes> how do you add pulseaudio to xfce panel?
<xangua> scrabcakes: did you remove the menu indicator applet?
<scrabcakes> xangua: do you mean the default volume icon?
<xangua> scrabcakes: yes
<scrabcakes> no it's still there, but it doesn't seem to work with pulseaudio
<xangua> Did you do something with pulseaudio?
<Pici> 47
<knome> 49
<knome> (what are we bidding for?)
<scrabcakes> xangua: nope
<xangua> Date with me, congrats
<knome> xangua, you sure *you want to
<knome> xangua, ...go date with *me*?
<flocculant> ...
<Se7> hi guys
<Se7> got a problem with broken package
<Se7> and not upgrade
<Se7> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14861163/
<Se7> thank  you :)
<GeekDude> Note to self: never run `sudo apt-get purge numix-gtk-theme` again
<GeekDude> I managed to wreck my gtk settings quite well
<GeekDude> It appears that the latest version of the numix-gtk-theme from the numix ppa has a slight conflict with how remmina remote desktop renders. I figured I'd purge the package, remove the numix ppa, then reinstall the package. I regret my actions
<GeekDude> well, gotta reboot to figure out why VT isn't enabled on my cpu
<GeekDude> Nope, still not working
<GeekDude> I can't find the setting for it either
<GeekDude> Intel i7-550U processor
<GeekDude> I'm not sure what kind of motherboard, it's a Lenovo ThinkPad E550 laptop
<GeekDude> Brb, checking bios again
<GeekDude> Ah, there we go. Apparently VT-d is a security setting, not a CPU setting
<GeekDude> It has it's own subsection in the security page instead of the regular settings page
<kryko> Trying to get vba-m installed and having issues
<well_laid_lawn> kryko:  what sort of issues ?
#xubuntu 2016-02-03
<pjotter> Does anyone know where exo-preferred-applications stores it's settings?
<Afdal> Can someone tell me all the different components of Xubuntu's automatic program startup at a session boot?
<Afdal> Can everything actually be found within Session and Startup under the Autostart tab or is there more to it?
<Afdal> seems to me there's more to it
<Afdal> why is MenuLibre starting up at the beginning of a session for instance
<Afdal> I thought that was merely a utility for editing xfce4-applications.menu
<linux1456> Hi. Does Default XUbuntu allows PPP Connetion? I wannt use Internet Dongle for internet.
<jackzhang1992> hi
<jackzhang1992> hi,everyone, I have problem about intalling wifi drivers in the xubuntu
<jackzhang1992> I just intall a Xubuntu14.04 on my old laptop, but when it boots,it cannot connect to internet.
<jackzhang1992> any idea to fix this problem? (intall wifi driver offline)
<jackzhang1992> Thanks
<kryko> .
<Travis> Hello.
<GeekDude> Hi
<Travis> Does Xubuntu have a program available, to copy files across DVDs.  I am copying an entire Windows account folder onto multiple DVDs
<Travis> ?*
<GeekDude> Travis, Is the goal just to put files onto the dvds, or to spread one folder across multiple discs?
<Travis> copy all of the files in the account folder, so that he has them all.
<Travis> There are too many for one DVD
<GeekDude> Would it be possible for you to manually separate the files into DVD-size sections?
<GeekDude> Note: I'm no expert on DVDs
<Travis> I could, but it's a PITA
<GeekDude> I'd imagine having a program that split it into parts automatically would be annoying for anyone trying to find specific files. As far as I know this would need to be done as a multipart archive, which would need to be reconstructed before it could be opened
<flocculant> Travis: while I'd not normally say so, is it not easier to do that from the windows system the account folder is on?
<flocculant> but - if you're looking to do it in xubuntu, rather than look for copying - look for backup instead
<Travis> Thank you.  I will take all advice under advisement.
 * GeekDude hopes he doesn't sound like a rambling idiot to people who know what they're doing
<flocculant> not at all - and I'm just as much a rambler :)
<flocculant> I'm just looking at the issue from sideways :)
<flocculant> Travis: apparently bacula does that - backs up to multiple volumes
<flocculant> in the repos
<xubuntu48w> Hi everyone, I'm experiencing an issue with my system and was hoping someone would be able to help. I'm running 15.10. Just last night and continuing into today, my desktop freezes at random.
<xubuntu48w> When this occurs, the mouse either lags significantly or I stops functioning entirely. When it first happened I had to manually shutdown.
<xubuntu48w> Just happened again 30 mins ago. I was able to access the login screen via ctrl+alt+delete and reboot that way.
<xubuntu48w> Is this a known bug? I rebooted to the following error message: http://i.imgur.com/ZZi0zv7.png
<xubuntu48w> Here's the same error dialogue box continued: http://i.imgur.com/04gauru.png
<xubuntu48w> Continued: http://i.imgur.com/hPtgK7y.png
<brainwash> there is a launchpad url in your 2nd screenshot
<xubuntu48w> Last one: http://i.imgur.com/cDzIRH4.png (sorry for all the links)
<xubuntu48w> I hadn't noticed that, my bad.
<brainwash> bug 1351286
<ubottu> bug 1351286 in sane-backends (Ubuntu) "colord-sane assert failure: colord-sane: simple-watch.c:454: avahi_simple_poll_prepare: Assertion `s->state == STATE_INIT || s->state == STATE_DISPATCHED || s->state == STATE_FAILURE' failed." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351286
<brainwash> comment #30 looks helpful
<GeekDude> yeah
<GeekDude> At least assuming you don't need those packages
<xubuntu48w> Thanks
<brainwash> however, this crash is probably not related to the system freezes which you experience.
<xubuntu48w> While SimpleScan is an application that I use, I can install an alternative
<brainwash> another app may require sane-utils though
<xubuntu48w> hmm, alright.
<xubuntu48w> I'm a university student, so I can just use the public printers for scanning instead.
<brainwash> other than that, you should check the system and session log files for errors.
<xubuntu48w> removed simplescan and the packages the commenter had noted
<xubuntu48w> I'm going to reboot and see how it goes.
<xubuntu48w> I'll be back to let you guys no if that takes care of the issue
<xubuntu43w> Looks like that fixed the bug
<xubuntu43w> Thanks for the help
<xubuntu148> como puedo saber quien entro a mi xubunto y mejor aun a mi modem
<flocculant> !es | xubuntu148
<ubottu> xubuntu148: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu148> how to know it when someone into my pc with xubuntu
<knome> someone what?
<xubuntu148> yes. some like a link when i switch my pc
<knome> sorry, i don't understand what you are asking
<xubuntu148> and says establishing a link connection, conection to what?
<knome> maybe you should ask on the spanish channel
<xubuntu148> i wanna learn english xD
<knome> i'm sorry, but this might not be the best place to do that
<xubuntu148> OK
<xubuntu148> or better fine
<xubuntu148> thank you
<GeekDude> I accidentally deleted some files on a network share with a misplaced "delete" key press. Is there a way to recover them?
<GeekDude> it appears that file recovery software on the windows computer hosting the share is the preferred method
<GeekDude> Ah good, it appears to have worked. At least, if there are any other missing files I wouldn't know
<GeekDude> I'll probably have to make backups... I really should be already
<flocculant> :)
<GeekDude> It boggles me that deleted items from a windows network share don't go somewhere
<GeekDude> I suppose that's what I get for not using a samba share with recycling set up
#xubuntu 2016-02-04
<linux1456> Hello. Does XUbuntu allows to connect to internet via 3G Dongle (PPP Connection)?
<Chronos_Master> hi there
<Chronos_Master> can anybody help
<Chronos_Master> I use xubuntu 15.10 x64. and I can't open libre office files from smb share
<Chronos_Master> tnx...
<Flanders> I’m having some odd troubles. In the past, I was unable to install Xubuntu 15.10, and thus kept to Linux Mint (14.04 LTS). The live-usb for Xubuntu worked today, and I installed it. Yet, whereas the Live-USB worked fine, I was only able to boot the installed Xubuntu through recovery mode, and now
<Flanders> I can’t configure my two monitors.
<Flanders> It only recognizes one “default” monitor, which it mirrors.
<Flanders> I have updated all packages, and it prompts me to reboot, so I wonder if it will boot properly now.
<Flanders> Hmm, yes, It boots now. The no-signal time is only temporary this time.
<uflaig> hello everyone
<uflaig> I just installed xubuntu 15.10 and apparently the autologin feature is not working
<uflaig> can anyone help me out?
<Flanders> Err, how do I install the AMD Radeon drivers again. Been ages since I last did that, and I remenber a lot of trouble.
<pngl_> Hi! Is there a way to install open-vm-tools >= 10.0.0 on Ubuntu 15.10? VMWare Tools requires it to install the vmhgfs driver, but the latest I get from apt-get is open-vm-tools 9.10
<Flanders> Is it normal that my fan is running very loudly the whole time? I did not have that issue on Mint. Is there anything I can do about that?
<Flanders> I get a segfault when trying to run the software center from the terminal (since running it normally does not do anything)
<Flanders> Anyone here?
<Flanders> Can someone help me? Both Software Center and Synaptic give "Segmentation Fault (Core Dumped)"
<Flanders> Anyone?
<krytarik> Flanders: Run "sudo apt-get update", then try again.
<Flanders> I’ve tried that, and upgrade too.
<bekks> Flanders: And?
<bekks> Flanders: Do both commands work fine?
<leonardo_> hello, i need help
<ubuntu621> hey
<ubuntu621> can someone help me
<ubuntu621> ?
<sphrases> hello, can someone help?
<sphrases>  when I add a launcher in the desktop panel and try to assign an application to it it crashes the panel
<jdwwatts> hi
<xubuntu36w> Hello everyone!
<xubuntu36w> Can someone tell me how can i exclude conky to be updated?
<xubuntu36w> Never mind. I found out.
#xubuntu 2016-02-05
<ssk> Can anyone please help me with auto volume boost on WebRTC in xubuntu? Thanks.
<ssk> Can anyone please help me with auto volume boost on WebRTC in xubuntu? Thanks.
<ssk> Anyone please?
<Atnon> Does anyone here have experience with Abelton Live or Adobe Photoshop on Xubuntu?
<xubuntu705> can i just do a sudo apt-get remove abiword to remove? cause last time i did something like this and it wanted to remove xubuntu-desktop or something so i was alarmed and hesitant
<flocculant> removing xubunt-desktop isn't an issue :)
<G33kDude> xubuntu705, This is not directly related to your question (as I don't know the answer to that), but I think it's worth noting that xubuntu 15.10 comes with LibreOffice instead of AbiWord/Gnumeric
<flocculant> all that means is you've removed something that is part of the default install
<G33kDude> oh well
<flocculant> G33kDude: following up on that point - jfyi - the only supported versions of Xubuntu with Abiword now is 14.04
<G33kDude> neat, didn't know that
<flocculant> yep - 15.04 is now EOL - so people running that need to be updating
<G33kDude> https://archive.org/details/malwaremuseum
<RoadRunner> what's the best way of keeping python current (default install gives 3.4; latest is 3.5.1)? There seem to be lots of python ppa's (I dough up this one https://launchpad.net/~fkrull/+archive/ubuntu/deadsnakes/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=trusty) but is that the best source? is there a system that rates reliability of similar ppa's?
<xangua> No
<Pici> RoadRunner: deadsnakes is generally the best python PPA
<RoadRunner> xangua: "no" to no ppa rating system present?
<RoadRunner> xangua: or "no" the source I found isn't the best one as Pici said?
<RoadRunner> Pici: I recall looking at deadsnakes, but don't remember finding 3.5.1
<RoadRunner> generaly speaking, in the case of Python, is it more advisable to stay as current as possible or to go with an older version in favour of greater stability/predictability due to canonical support?
<Pici> RoadRunner: unless you need something from 3.5.x, I don't see a problem with staying on 3.4.
<Pici> If it was 3.3 that was offered in the repos, I'd probably be suggesting to go to 3.4, but thats another story.
<RoadRunner> Pici: it seems I got confused there regarding deadsnakes, that is the link I gave above, isn't it? I just thought that "deadsnakes" refers to older - not current - versions even if from the same guy (fkrull)
<RoadRunner> Pici: I don't need any of 3.5 features yet, but the reason why I thought of upgrading, is because I was thinking of installing IDLE, so either I stay with 3.4 and install 3.4 IDLE or get new py with its IDLE, what would be your final rulling on that?
<Pici> RoadRunner: I'd say that IDLE is terrible and no one should be using it, but I don't think thats the answer you're looking for.
<RoadRunner> Pici: its just that I started learning with IDLE so its just something familiar, but please feel free to make a suggestion for a better dev environment
<Pici> RoadRunner: If you want a full IDE, pycharm is nice. Otherwise just use the REPL via python3 or ipython.
<Pici> Also feel free to join us in #python if you want (although you'll need to be registered an identified with nickserv to join)
<Pici> see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<teward> Pici: i thought PyCharm wasn't free?
<teward> oop wait
 * teward is used to his pro version
<teward> :)
<Pici> teward: the community edition is free as in beer
<teward> yep just realized, though a lot of that company's tools don't have a community edition heh
<teward> +1 on the PyCharm recommendation though, I use it myself :)
<RoadRunner> teward: the community free or the pro version?
<Pici> I had a pro subscription for a while, but  I just use vim nowadays.  If I did more python stuff I'd probably check it out again.
<teward> RoadRunner: I have the pro version.  Benefits of being a University student, and JetBrains giving university students free access so long as one's a student
<Pici> I was using pro back before they had the community edition availabel.
<Pici> er, and paying for it.
<teward> yeah, i did a lot of python at work recently, and needed an IDE for syntax, etc.
<teward> +1 for PyCharm though
<RoadRunner> is the free version much infrerior to pro?
<teward> it might not have all the functions
<Pici> https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/features/editions_comparison_matrix.html
<teward> was about to link heh
<teward> Pici: stahp ninjaing >.<
<teward> loljk
<RoadRunner> Pici: teward: so to recap, for someone starting to learn to dev in py: stay with 3.4, forget IDLE, get PyCharm free and use Vim for small things?
<teward> Pici can comment on the first two, PyCharm is nice for bigger things, and for tiny small things, Vim / Vi / Nano / Emacs / EditorOfChoice is useful
 * teward came in late, only recognized where Pici suggested PyCharm
<RoadRunner> PyCharm isn't in Ubuntu's soft repo; what's the best source for that?
<RoadRunner> or should I just follow PyCharm's instructions, get their tar.gz and "Run pycharm.sh from the bin subdirectory"?
<RoadRunner> Pici: teward: ?
<teward> RoadRunner: it's not in the repos.  Follow their instructions
<teward> you may also have to chmod +x later
<teward> (a couple files need executable perms and may not have them by default)
<RoadRunner> I am surprised that its the same instructions for all linuxes...
<teward> :P
<teward> making sure you have the deps though is your job :)
<RoadRunner> ?
<RoadRunner> me being a newbie, the more I read about chmod, the more confused I got...
<teward> RoadRunner: basically, if you run things and it says something can't be run, poke with the error and we'll help
<teward> :)
 * teward was unaware about 'newbie' state in this case :)
<RoadRunner> thanks for the help, will you be here for a while longer, if I am to attempt it now?
<teward> yeah
<teward> for a little while anyways
<teward> (unless the fiancee shows up for dinner sooner)
<teward> (since she's at work, and we're headed out this evening)
<RoadRunner> in my experience, nothing on a computer takes just a little while :)
<RoadRunner> for starters, in which dir should I unzip tar.gz?
<teward> wait are you the same person i went on a security rant against a few days ago heh
<RoadRunner> I'd have to check the logs, but could be :)
<teward> RoadRunner: in my opinion, anywhere you want, I'm specific of wanting /opt/jetbrains/[FOLDER] but as you said you're not familar with chmod / chown as much, just create a folder in your home directory called "JetBrains_Apps", and unzip it inside that directory
<teward> as I bet you're the only user on that system ;)
<RoadRunner> just trying to keep things orderly and in line with the convention
<knome> there are as many conventions as there are users
<teward> ^ that
<knome> to prove that, i keep my built apps in /data/store/apps
<teward> and i have directory after directory after directory after ... [50 cycles later] ... after directory for differing types of apps, ranging from testing things, to test building packages, etc.
<knome> ;)=
<teward> though system-wide stuff I put into /opt/[COMPANY_OR_AUTHOR]/[PROGRAM_OR_PROJECT_NAME]/...
<teward> but again, that's my convention; create your own :)
<RoadRunner> so, if I put my aps in my home folder, no diff what so ever?
<flocculant> well
<knome> if only your user runs them, it doesn't matter where you put them
<teward> ^
<teward> though *some* things run better when installed to system dirs
<flocculant> depends on something pretty basic - how big did you make / or /home if on a seperate partition
<knome> besides, you don't probably even know if you like the app or not, so it would probably be the best choice to just get on with it
<teward> but in the case of PyCharm if it's just you using it, doesn't matter where, unless you have a small / or /home partition
<knome> you can move it later
<RoadRunner> I am the only user and I don't know if I'll like the app, but for future time and or for ease of backups, may it be a good idea to have the home dir on a sep partition?
<knome> i wouldn't say backups are affected; reinstalling is
<RoadRunner> when is it advantageous to have home on a sep partition?
<xangua> Always
<teward> knome: though reinstalling after system death is always a bad thing anyways
<teward> (like, drive death, not just the main boards dying)
<teward> (so BACKUPS ARE IMPORTANT!)
<knome> but you can reinstall without any death ;)
<teward> indeed
<RoadRunner> so, looking ahead I would be better off moving home to a new partition now?
<knome> RoadRunner, i would proceed with your original question and try out the app you were about to test
<RoadRunner> ok
<teward> ^ that
<teward> bah late
#xubuntu 2016-02-06
<RoadRunner> right, after running pycharm.sh from the bin subdirectory, system reported "Cannot run PyCharm. No JDK found"
<knome> did you follow their guide on setting it up?
<slickymaster> you need JDK in order to run PyCharm, RoadRunner
<RoadRunner> didn't get to set up
<RoadRunner> they say "Oracle JRE 1.6+ or OpenJDK 1.7+" neither of those is a part of xubuntu's default install?
<slickymaster> no, but you can get OpenJDK from the USC, R
<slickymaster> RoadRunner ^^
<RoadRunner> so out of the above two packages, I should get  OpneJDK and not oracle?
<slickymaster> that's a matter of choice really, RoadRunner
<RoadRunner> well, "open" sounds like open source, so I'll go with that :)
<RoadRunner> success! works like a charm (yes, pun intended :) thank's for everyone's help!
<RoadRunner> on a diff note, PyCharm is reporting detecting a diff app in my home folder: "Unregistered VCS root detected
<RoadRunner> The directory /home/frosty/skype4pidgin is under Git, but is not registered in the Settings. Add root  Configure  Ignore".  What's a VCS root?
<arman> hey can someone help me with mouse and keyboard issues. My mouse seems to be going in and out of use (sometimes clicks do and dont work)
<arman> hello?
<arman_> hey can someone help me with mouse and keyboard issues. My mouse seems to be going in and out of use (sometimes clicks do and dont work)
<ww58e2> what file or command is the keyboard layout plugin using to monitor the current active language in use
<nextitron> hey are there humans awake here?
<ww58e2> YES
<nextitron> ah hello!
<ww58e2> o/
<nextitron> im wondering why whenever i try to put a new os image on usb; dd works fine, but it doesnt boot
<nextitron> just stays in black screen; and in present os it shows up as read-only
<ww58e2> dd bs=4M if=/path/to/image.iso of=/dev/sdx status=progress && sync
<nextitron> whoa, i havent seen that yet
<ww58e2> or boot order in pc bios/efi/whatever
<nextitron> what is the <bs=4M> and <&& sync>
<ww58e2> google it
<nextitron> yeah, i have it set to make sure usb boots first
<nextitron> weird thing is, old crunchbang stick boots
<ww58e2> idk man
<nextitron> well thats helpful already thanks
<ww58e2> :)
<xubuntu61w> hello to the community
<xubuntu61w> i did a fresh install of xubuntu LTS
<xubuntu61w> after the updates installed i can see i have the 3.13.0-77-generic kernel...
<xubuntu61w> there is one question on this or two:
<xubuntu61w> 1) i saw on the net that there is the 3.16.0.60 something kernel us an update for ubuntu mate....
<xubuntu61w> 2) even some guys updated through the terminal to the 4.2 kernel....
<xubuntu61w> what should i do?
<xubuntu36w> the connection trow me out somehow....
<xubuntu36w> hello to the community, i just did a fresh install of xubuntu LTS, after the updates installed i can see i have the 3.13.0-77-generic kernel... [12:55] <xubuntu61w> i have 2 question on this: 1) i saw on the net that there is the 3.16.0.60 something kernel us an update for ubuntu mate.... , 2) even some guys updated through the terminal to the 4.2 kernel....
<xubuntu36w> what should i do
<brainwash> xubuntu36w: I think that you are looking for this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<suprnaut1> Hi Everyone!
<suprnaut1> I changed my UID to 501 for mac file sharing, and all is fine, except for now my user doesn't show on the login screen.  I have edit both the UID_MIN and GID_MIN in /etc/login.defs to 500, but still I am having no luck.  Is there something I missed?
<knome> suprnaut1, yes, that fact that you shouldn't change your UID to browse shares
<brainwash> suprnaut1: bug 1300514
<ubottu> bug 1300514 in accountsservice (Ubuntu Trusty) "Account with UID 501 disappeared after update" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300514
<knome> hello brainwash
<brainwash> hi knome
<suprnaut1> is there a fix for it?
<exio4> hi!
<exio4> have had issues with the hardware buttons of a touchpad, they weren't working yet tap-to-click and movement does work, any ideas? most stuff I find deals with the opposite problem
<GeekDude> I logged onto my computer today and the Whisker Menu icon was different. Looking at the whisker menu itself, the search bar was also moved around and a "Switch Users" button was added
<GeekDude> It's a simple enough change to put the icon back to how it was before, but I'm baffled at how to move the search bar back
<GeekDude> ah, here it is
<GeekDude> "Position search entry next to panel button"
<xubuntu36o> hi,I need help
<xubuntu36o> i cant change resolution on Oracle VM Virtualbox 5
<xubuntu32w> I am installing xubuntu 12.? on my laptop. It is the latest supported version. Why is the installer stuck at''detecting file systems''
<xubuntu32w> it is 12.04
<krytarik> xubuntu32w: http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-12-04-end-of-life/ - and what do you mean by "latest"?
<xubuntu069> is anyone here?
<codydh> Hello! Wondering if anyone has had the experience of Dropbox on Xubuntu not having an icon in the system tray, just a black square with a red "do not enter" sign over it?
<codydh> (brb)
<GeekDude> codydh, what icon theme are you using?
<GeekDude> Does the red "do not enter" sign still function?
<GeekDude> that is, does it give you a dropbox context menu when clicked
<codydh> I'm using the default in Xubuntu, this is a fresh install. The icon showed up initially but now does not
<codydh> And I cannot even tell what the icon is, it does not appear to be dropbox, and when I click it I get nothing
<codydh> Right clicking it tells me it's "Indicator Icon"
<GeekDude> Is it in the Indicator Plugin or in the Notification Area?
<codydh> I guess I don't actually know
<codydh> Starting from the top right, I have time, volume, envelope (messaging), network, and then this new icon that does nothing.
<GeekDude> If you open up the panel settings (right click in a blank area of the task bar) and go to the items tab, then move the notification area and indicator plugin around
<GeekDude> if it sticks with the notification area, it's in the notification area
<GeekDude> vice versa with the indicator plugin
<codydh> It's definitely part of Indicator
<GeekDude> ok. My dropbox icon is in the notification area
<codydh> Ah OK. So it may not be that at all.
<GeekDude> Do you get any kind of message when hovering over the icon
<GeekDude> or when left or right clicking it
<codydh> No. It looks like it tries, but I just get a 1px-high line underneath the icon when I click it regularly.
<codydh> Right click gives me properties for the indicator area.
<GeekDude> If you go into the indicator plugin properties, do you see the same icon in the "Knwon Indicators" section?
<codydh> Nope, in there I only see "Application Indicators," Messagin Menu, Sound Menu, and Power Management.
<GeekDude> If you hide the application indicaitors does it go away?
<GeekDude> I suppose you'd need to restart the panel
<GeekDude> Which would mean logging out and back in (generally)
<codydh> Ok, I can give it a shot unless I can just restart a process
<GeekDude> I'm not sure
<codydh> I actually can't even check the Hidden box for Application Indicators
<codydh> Removing .dropbox-dist may have fixed it
<codydh> But I will verify
<codydh> GeekDude, Well, not sure exactly what that did, but it's fixed now. Thanks for your help!
<GeekDude> lol
<GeekDude> Glad to hear it's working
<codydh> Yep. New to Xubuntu but liking it so far
<xubuntu00w> I'm a noob to linux. I've downloaded adobe flash but can't get it to run.
<GeekDude> xubuntu00w, Didn't adobe drop flash for linux a while back? Last I checked the only vendor officially supporting flash on linux is Google's PepperFlash built into Chrome
<xubuntu00w> I saw that but I'm using chrome and its not working. I think its on the 32 bit version and I'm 64
<GeekDude> https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<GeekDude> Does this page's flash applets load for you?
<GeekDude> There should be an animated banner at the top, and then a "Version Information" applet
<xubuntu00w> plugin not supported
<GeekDude> If you go to chrome://help what version of chrome does it say you are using?
<xubuntu00w> Version 48.0.2564.82 Ubuntu 14.04 (64-bit)
<GeekDude> Interesting. Mine doesn't include the "Ubuntu 14.04", though it might be worth noting that I'm on 15.10
<GeekDude> I have to go now, best of luck
<xubuntu00w> thanks
#xubuntu 2016-02-07
<xubuntu46w> Buongiorno come installo un plugun .pkg
<xubuntu46w> Visto è per osx possibile che scambia ubuntu per Mac?
<xubuntu46w> Grazie per eventuale aiuto
<xubuntu46w> Il plugin serve per la chiama con Skype online
<DarioLap> Hi all. I have 15.04 version. from today my desktop is always completely gray without icons. I tried several times to reboot but nothing.
<DarioLap> Any ideas to fix it?
<bekks> You need to upgrade to 15.10, since 15.04 is EOL.
<DarioLap> ok bekks now i try
<Pavel_> Hi, what can I do to fix screen glitch and garbled text  , issue that I encounter on some Linux distributions among which is Ubuntu and its' flavors , 14.04 + later and PCLOS, Fedora, Mageia ?
<Pavel_> I'm now Debian Stretch (unstable, testing) with LXQT and I get no screen glitch and garbled, broken text.........
<Pavel_> My graphics card is Intel G31/G33 , 256 / 312 MB , onboard ..................
<Pavel_> My issue looks something like this but worse, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B28z0HPgJfNHMDJvaUdkTkJ1OTg/edit?pref=2&pli=1
<Pavel_> Hello
<Pavel_> -_-
<Pavel_> nobody is here
<bekks> Which is a wtong assumption according to "/names".
<wodian> Hello :)
<wodian> anyone know how to speedup the docky app (animations and such)
<DarioLap>  Hi all. I have 15.10 version. from today my desktop is always completely gray without icons. I tried several times to reboot but nothing.
<DrCool> why can't I grab windows form the bottom to make the bigger.  Only the top corners show the expand in both directions cursor.
<lermain> Anybody here have any luck with CS:GO*
<Niilos> Hello all. I just upgrade my old xubuntu and after a restart I lost all my desktop shortcut and clicking the menu display an error like "fail loading menu file at line 1 char 1, document was empty or was containig spaces" (translated from my language)
<Niilos> I have xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu25w> Hi hello everybody,
<xubuntu25w> I think I have discovered a bug and would like to learn how to address it.
<xubuntu25w> I am using Xubuntu mainly over a XRDP remote connection.
<xubuntu25w> Over that connection the gnome policy-kit seems not to work
<knome> which xubuntu version are you using?
<xubuntu25w> Whenever I am at the computer directly I can start the software center, when I am logged over XRDP not.
<xubuntu25w> I am using 14.04 afaik.
<knome> what does "lsb_release -a" in terminal say?
<xubuntu25w> 14.04 LTS
<knome> ok
<knome> the regular way to submit bugs (with related information) is simply: "ubuntu-bug packagename" in terminal
<knome> figuring out the package name in this case might be a bit hard, but give your best choice, and developers will likely find out what's causing the issue
<xubuntu25w> I'll try ubuntu-bug xrdp?
<xubuntu25w> must first install it...
<knome> i don't really know, sorry... i don't use rdp myself
<xubuntu25w> don't apologize, maybe i'm one of the few idiots to do so ;-)
<knome> there are people who ask something about rdp now and then, so you're definitely not the only one
<xubuntu25w> I have started -finally- the long awaited upgrade since i have discovered that it worked from the direct access, so im ust wait for it to finish.
<DrCool> How can I output terminal output to a file and also see the output in the terminal?   the > command will send it to a file but I can't see it on the terminal.
<DrCool> seems like "tee" might do that
<knome> yes, "command | tee -a file", but you'll lose some formatting on the command
<knome> (to see what i mean, try with "ls")
<DrCool> great, I did that and it seem to be working exactly like i had hoped.
<DrCool> thanks knome
<knome> np
<desertwolf> Hello! I was wondering if anyone could help me in determing what OUTGOING port I need to open to allow my networked printer to print. I block both incoming and out going connections using UFW. My printer works fine when I allow outgoing connections but as soon as I deny them it can't connect
<DrCool> you are trying to connect from the internet?
<pleia2> DrCool: you probably want 631
<desertwolf> I've tried ports for CUPS and other protocols to no avail. It's a brother MFC9340cdw printer :p
<erick_> Hi, I also have question. Logical Volume can make gaming PC faster correct?
<desertwolf> Is over LAN
<pleia2> erick_: I don't see how
<bekks> erick_: Not necessarily.
<erick_> Let's say I would use two HDs.
<desertwolf> And yes I've tried 631
<erick_> I thought we would have more reading and writing power.
<pleia2> erick_: no, it's an abstraction so if anything it makes thing slower
<pleia2> erick_: I think you may be thinking of RAID :)
<pleia2> if you're using RAID0 across two disks, it's a bit faster
<mjh000000> Top notch distro
<erick_> but data would be gathered in more than one disk.
<bekks> erick_: Thats just what you thought.
<bekks> erick_: It strongly depends on the layout of your LVM.
<erick_> I see.
<erick_> You will need raid....
<pleia2> yep
<bekks> Most likely.
<erick_> Now, if one day I created such LVM with RAID, will wine be benefit from such LVM?
<erick_> or WINE would just choose a disk.
<pleia2> LVM makes it easy to adjust partition sizes and add new ones as you need them
<desertwolf> Does anyone know of way to view what processes are trying to connect using a specifc port for setting up a firewall for outgoing connections?
<knome> tbh, if you are looking for a top-performance gaming pc, i'm not sure i would set up linux and wine
<pleia2> but wine directly wouldn't really do anything
#xubuntu 2017-01-30
<xubuntu41w> Hi, I'm using Xubuntu 16.04 on my laptop and I want to configure dual-monitor with external monitor.
<xubuntu41w> When I connect an external monitor through VGA connector, the 2nd screen is appeared as "DO NOT USE - SEG 2"" on Display setting. If I try to use this screen, even Mirror or Extend, 1st screen is gone too. What can I do?
<xubuntu41w> I used this configuration with xubuntu 14.04.
<xubuntu16i> hi
<xubuntu16i> anybody here?
<xubuntu16i> hi
<xubuntu16i> why everyone ignore
<xubuntu16i> i have big error when i plug my portable hdd laptop gives kernel panic! pls help
<aaran> Hi, I have xubuntu running and I would like to use the following login theme https://github.com/FallingSnow/lightdm-webkit2-material2 ,  I followed the install guide, however if I try and run "lightdm-gtk-greeter" I get the following error https://paste.fedoraproject.org/541042/48577003/ and if I lock the desktop I just get a black screen and the usual login box
<aaran> any help would be appreciated
<xubuntu94w> hey guys, I want to try xubuntu as a dual boot...downloaded the image; whats the next step? do I need special software to run the image
<xubuntu94w> ?
<xubuntu94w> thank you in advance
<akxwi-dave> xubuntu94w:  you will need to  create a bootable  disk/usb from the iso image.. then you can boot your pc with the resulting live version to test  that everything will work
<flocculant> xubuntu94w: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<akxwi-dave> ^^ what he said.. :-)
<flocculant> well - what you said - and those links ;)
<xubuntu94w> thank you! :)
<lobito> Hi. Anyone else getting "W:The repository 'http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file., W:Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use." while performing an update?
<slee> hi, can someone verify it isn't just me? all of a sudden today, xubuntu won't play vids on the liveleak.com website(they were working fine yesterday)...even tried rebooting, all i get is auto from the vids, no video
<slee> not sure if it has something to do with a recent xubuntu update or if liveleak.com is borked
<slee> oops, auto = audio
<flocculant> slee: working here (zesty)
<slee> weird, i haven't installed anything new since yesterday
<slee> youtube(html5) works fine
<slee> ok, thanks, i'll dig around a bit more and see if i can figure it out
<klderos> Hello I am having issues running Xubuntu 16.04 in qemu-kvm
<klderos> I do not know if there is anything about qemu-kvm that is causing this problem
<klderos> The main issue is sometimes graphical.target does not finish
<klderos> the gui login screen never shows up
<klderos> If I disable grub "quite nosplash" I will get a login prompt
<klderos> I can then log in and start graphical.target just fine
<klderos> This only seems to happen about 1 out of every 5 boots
<glitchd> so heres the dilemma, turn computer on, it connects to the network i can browse internet use ssh everything works. i suspend machine, then i resume it but cant browse internet, or update, but i can connect with ssh still. what in the jim bob is going on here?
<xubuntu62i> oh hi
<xubuntu62i> I always get corrupt ISO when downloading the 64-bit version of Xubuntu
<xubuntu62i> is anyone there?
<xubuntu62i> ???
<xubuntu62i> ?
<xubuntu62i> hello?
<knome> patience please
<knome> where do you download it and how do you check if it is corrupt?
<xubuntu62i> I downloaded it at school
<xubuntu62i> In 2 minutes!
<knome> when i ask where, i meant from which server?
<adrian_1908> Anyone else have the problem that downloading archives and picking the "Open" rather than "Save" option, tries to open the downloaded file with a text editor, rather than the archive manager? I could swear I fixed this once before, but can't remember.
<adrian_1908> Within Xubuntu, archives are assigned the correct program and Firefox suggest the correct program in the dialog as well. It just doesn't use it once the file has downloaded.
#xubuntu 2017-01-31
<xubuntu51w> hello so i am new to linux my computer is not booting i checked in internet it was some old b43 driver error which was before ubuntu12.04 but i have this on xubuntu16.04
<xubuntu51w> what do i do
<xubuntu48i> g
<dmt420> o
<anna`> Hi folks, i am running 16.04 64bit and having issues with HDMI wakeup after monitor sleep
<anna`> Or rather, monitor standby, i should say, via the monitor itself. In this case a 32" Samsung TV. Tried different HDMI cables, tried different power management options on TV/XFCE/UEFI
<anna`> It's on-die braswell GPU btw
<anna`> I have tried Lubuntu from a live USB and it wakes up just fine
<anna`> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11107 <-- suggests it's known about but is marked as RESOLVED
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 11107 in Xfsettingsd "xfsettingsd resets TV mode to NULL on power cycle" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<flocculant> anna`: I would suspect is was marked resolved post 16.04 - the patch in that bug report was added for 4.12.0-3 in 16.10 - could you check if you're affected there?
<anna`> i had wondered that, i haven't checked 16.10 and if I am honest i much prefer LTS because i am using it as a media center
<flocculant> seemingly you can install a more current xfce4-settings in 16.04 without issue to check
<anna`> i can leech 16.10 and test it live to help you guys debug if you wish?
<anna`> How might i go about doing that?
<flocculant> hang on :)
<anna`> ty x
<flocculant> 32 or 64 bit?
<flocculant> anna`: ^^
<anna`> 64bit
<flocculant> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/4.12.0-3ubuntu1/+build/10193377/+files/xfce4-settings_4.12.0-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<flocculant> if that still gives you issues try this
<flocculant> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/4.12.1-1ubuntu1/+build/11136326/+files/xfce4-settings_4.12.1-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<flocculant> anna`: can you report if it works or not for you at bug 1308105
<ubottu> bug 1308105 in Mythbuntu "Xfce resets TV mode to NULL when power cycled" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308105
<flocculant> it seems sru worthy - so at least if we know it's working there we can perhaps work towards sru'ing it
<anna`> i dislike doing things i don't understand since i learn nothing, so what exactly am i doing? The file implies settings but the contents of the .deb is more than a few confs?
<anna`> What does SRU mean?
<anna`> Ah stable release update
<anna`> Shoulda googled my bad <3
<flocculant> anna`: ok - what you are doing is replacing the existing version of xfce4-settings with newer one - the first one is the 16.10 version, the second the 17.04 version - both *should* have the patch from the xfce bug
<anna`> Okay
<flocculant> sru - stable release update - we can't just update packages backwards
<flocculant> anna`: ftr - when I was seeing the same problem as you - I managed it with a sleep in a script - mentioned in that report - others who have tried the same thng found it didn't work
<anna`> i assumed the major bug fixes from 16.10 would make it in to 16.04 since it is a LTS
<flocculant> anna`: only when we've done an sru
<anna`> Ok
<anna`> I have a teeny tiny confession to make
<anna`> i may have wiped Xubuntu in favour of Lubuntu :/
<flocculant> and you're major bug is my 'meh doesn't affect me'
<anna`> But i will re-install Xubuntu in a sec and try your suggestion because i'd rather use XFCE i think
<flocculant> ok
<anna`> Yer, i guess if it affected everyone's HDMI wakeup it would have been fixed ages ago :)
<flocculant> I'm about sort of for a couple more hours tonight if you want to ping me
<anna`> Awesome ty
<anna`> i am installing to SD cards since this rig is a 6W N3050 shuttle and power saving was a motivation so will simply swap cards and try now 8)
<flocculant> right
<flocculant> well - let's see what happens :)
<johan_> hoping someone could help me out, got a fresh 16.04 install and getting lightdm issues when trying to log in after adding disks to fstab
<johan_> if i leave the disks out of fstab, it works fine(like now), if i add them, screen goes blank after login
<xubuntu07i> hello
<johan_> the disks mount just fine when added however, but no x so that's no good
<flocculant> johan_: not necessarily going to be able to help - but pastebin fstab to give people more chance
<johan_> sure, sec
<johan_> http://pastebin.com/NwKfWYmW
<johan_> i've tried multiple flags etc btw but no luck so far
<johan_> i can mount the disks just fine when actually logged in
<sathed> Hey guys - I've got a fresh install of Xubuntu 16.04 (as of yesterday morning). My reboot times are insanely high (>10 minutes). My PC is nice (2x Intel i7-6700, 64 GB RAM, Samsung Pro SSD), so it shouldn't be a hardware issue... I've run systemd-analyze and nothing is jumping out... I'm at a loss.
<flocculant> well only difference to drives I mount is I just UUID= and different is I 0 1
<sathed> I even checked to make sure something wasn't off with my swap space. I compared /etc/fstab with the output of blkid and everything appears to be fine.
<johan_> yeah like i said i've tried multiple flags etc but every time i add them the lightdm kicks in
<johan_> i can access that particular disk just fine as we speak after mounting it after logging in
<johan_> the lightdm thing*
<anna`> Is this the line?
<anna`> /dev/disk/by-uuid/e2404a26-ad72-4eba-892f-31470bdd3874 /home ext4 defaults 1 2
<johan_> the one that breaks everything, yeah
<anna`> If so, strikes me it's because you're trying to mount it as /home
<anna`> Don't you want /home/something or /mnt/something ?
<anna`> /home is already populated? no?
<johan_> would adding my user to the line solve it?
<anna`> try mounting it as something other than just /home and seeing if that helps
<anna`> /home/test        or something
<anna`> (assuming you don't have a user called test of course :)
<johan_> will report back in a few :)
<johan_> didn't work
<johan_> (reporting in from my adjacent laptop instead)
<johan_> hm okay after another attempt it worked, but with an undesirable path
<knome> note that you can't mount stuff to paths that already exist on mounted filesystems
<johan_> so how would i remove the /home on my tiny ssd intended only for the system itself and swap?
<johan_> that's how i've always had it before, until my reinstall yesterday
<knome> run a live system and remove the /home directory when the filesystem isn't in use
<johan_> ok, i'll try that
<knome> then also make sure the separate /home partition is in the fstab
<knome> and then boot without the live media
<johan_> well right now that worked i just made up some name that wasn't there
<anna`> i think trying to mount /home from somewhere else is just a bad idea tbh
<johan_> how so
<knome> anna`, having a separate partition - or even hard drive - i completely ok
<anna`> Ok
<johan_> think i sorted it out
<johan_> thanks :)
<anna`> ;D
<johan_> now for the long process of restoring order..
<johan_> my old /home disk got broken sectors last week
<anna`> flocculant: 16.10 settings seem to work :)
<anna`> johan_  :/
<flocculant> anna`: ok - can you comment on bug 1308105 :)
<ubottu> bug 1308105 in Mythbuntu "Xfce resets TV mode to NULL when power cycled" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308105
<johan_> anna`: managed to save most of it fortunately
<johan_> logged all the failed copies to text so it's easily(mostly) retrievable
<flocculant> anna`: not saying it will be sru'd - but it certainly won't be if we don't know about the state of it
<johan_> took an annoyingly long time to copy it though
<johan_> had a liveusb running friday-monday night just copying files
<anna`> Sure flocculant thanks, i will do a full re-build now, built this recently and made notes so wanna be sure it totally is fixed
<anna`> johan_: i use mega.nz to sync all my stuff, hosted in a 5 eyes country but encrypted before it leaves your box, also have a nas too
<anna`> Not sure if mega has a reasonable linux client i only use linux for my servers or my media server
<johan_> i should do something like that too
<johan_> really looking forward to actually making money, but that's still a few years in the future
<johan_> should use more cloud stuff generally but the network here is too unreliable
<anna`> i use it to sync my macs and stuff
<anna`> Also has a bastardised kind of versioning system, since when you save a file it re-uploads and keeps the old copy for a while, has been useful at times
<johan_> only apple device i've ever owned was one of the early ipods :P
<johan_> whenever i borrow a macbook i just get annoyed by the keymap layout and never finding things
<anna`> i used to use hacs but bought a mba for uni and then a 17" mbp for home
<anna`> System Information: Model: MacBook Pro (17-inch, Early 2011) • CPU: Intel Core i7-2720QM (8 Threads, 4 Cores) @ 2.20 GHz • Memory: 12.00 GB • Uptime: 18 hours • Disk Space: 478.87 GB • Graphics: Intel HD Graphics 3000, AMD Radeon HD 6750M • Screen Resolution: 1920 x 1200 • OS: (null) (Version 10.12.2, Build 16C67)
<anna`> 3 finger workflow ftw
<anna`> My old hac desktop was quad screen ;D
<anna`> xD
<johan_> i wish i had even a second monitor
<anna`> Can never have enough pixels ;D
<johan_> i have too few imo :P
<johan_> a single 1920x1080 atm
<johan_> kinda afraid of how much i'm gonna spend on shiny new hardware once i get a solid income
<anna`> horizontal 3 finger swipes in osx allow you to trivially flick between desktops
<anna`> So it's like looking at different screens without moving your head, highly recommended
<johan_> should be able to configure that stuff one DE of your choice as well, no?
<johan_> on*
<johan_> has a tendency to break though, which i expect osx doesn't
<anna`> Yer my friend did
<anna`> She saw me doing it and enabled it on her linux laptop
<anna`> i can ask her how if you want?
<johan_> heh no i'm good
<johan_> i'm a fan of fluxbox really but i've only ever had it play nice on arch before
<johan_> wish there were well supported editions of ubuntu and fedora etc for it
<johan_> anyway as i'm about to starve to death i'm gonna go make myself some dinner
<xangua> johan_: Lubuntu uses openbox, but you can install fluxbox both in Ubuntu and Fedora
<anna`> Forgive me and my noobness, but at the end of the xubuntu install, shouldn't a window pop-up asking me if i wish to install a bootloader?
<flocculant> anna`: no - that's part of the partition setup stage
<anna`> Where is the partition setup page?
<flocculant> when you - erase disk, alongside or something else - at the bottom of that section is the bootloader section
<anna`> The problem I am having is my UEFI, when i try and boot it says Ubuntu (lexar USB flash drive) and doesn't list my SD card anywhere so won't boot from it
<anna`> Afaik all i did was reinstall lubuntu and now reinstall xubuntu over the top
<xubuntu51w> Hello. Having some hard drive troubles on my Lenovo T530.
<xubuntu51w> Can anyone here help me?
<knome> tell what kind of problems you are having and we'll see
<xubuntu51w> Ive been using Xubuntu alone on my pc for about a halfyear now and I woke up and it wont boot. Trying to wipe everything and reinstall xubuntu and Im getting all sorts of weird errors. Im on my phone now.
<xubuntu51w> Fsck came back with error 6, then 4, then 2, then I gave up and started trying to format and put new Xubuntu on.
<xubuntu51w> When I try installing it says something like cant read /dev/sdb
<xubuntu51w> Xubuntu 16.04
<xubuntu51w> The error messages vary, the next one I get I will let you know everything.
<xubuntu51w> Libparted error during read on /dev/sdb
<xubuntu51w> Input/output
<xubuntu51w> What do?
<johan_> sounds like broken sectors
<xubuntu51w> I tried a couple disk checks and they came back as passed, the bios one and others. No idea what I am doing here though.
<xubuntu51w> Seems like the more I do the more trouble I am getting. Just want an OS to do my taxes today haha.
<xubuntu51w> So what's the jist, am I fucked? Is there a broken hardware issue? What needs replacement?
<knome> xubuntu51w, please remember this is a family-friendly channel.
<xubuntu51w> My apologies. Am I fudged with chocolate glaze?
<knome> it's hard to say with this little debugging, but if anything, you might need to replace your hard drive
<xubuntu51w> Ok... How do I know?
<xubuntu51w> If I bought a new one, is it just snap in and reboot?
<xubuntu51w> Or is there more part damage? I haven't dropped it or hurt it. Excessive use maybe...
<xubuntu51w> Any help is appreciated knome.
<knome> again it's hard to know; if you've ran disk checks and they say it's ok, maybe it is...
<knome> hard drive failures aren't commonly hurting other components, so it should be one of the easiest ones if you need to do it
<xubuntu51w> Well thank you knome.
<xubuntu51w> May I ask another question?
<knome> sure
<xubuntu51w> If I got a new harddrive, how do I insta the new OS?
<xubuntu51w> Install*
<xangua> Same way you installed it the first time
<xubuntu51w> This was my trustiest piece of hardware.
<xubuntu51w> Will there be any driver complications, or does it just need the right kind of SATA connection?
<xubuntu51w> Is there a way to use a portion of the harddrive?
<knome> if it's broken, you'll want to replace it for good.
<xubuntu51w> Ok.
<knome> or in other words, it's a bad sign if fsck can't fix it and it keeps giving errors
<knome> it should be able to fix ... fixable errors
<xubuntu51w> Ok.
<xubuntu51w> So is it.. plug and play with the new hardware?
<knome> with hard drives, that should be it
<xubuntu51w> Or in my case, plug and study?
<xubuntu51w> Ok.
<xubuntu51w> Thank you much.
<xubuntu51w> Checking out.
<siim> hi guys!
<knome> hello
<sathed> Anyone have an idea why my screen would turn off immediately after logging in? It's happening every time my computer locks. It takes 30-40 seconds to get the screen back on.
<sathed> I'm running a fresh install of 16.04
#xubuntu 2017-02-01
<Guest16704> Hi
<xubuntu72w> what is that login : guest-pkyby1 on xscreensaver -_-
<Reptilia> Anyone here experienced with gtk+3.0? I am trying to follow a Youtube video on GTK, but after i try to compile a file using the terminal, i get a message that the gtk.h library is missing, although it is present in usr/include. Thanks in advance.
<Lavinho> how to install intel hd graphics xubuntu 16.10 ?
<xangua> Huh X drivers should be installed
<Lavinho> no
<Lavinho> extremetuxracer bno funtion
<Lavinho> no function
<xangua> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Lavinho> xubuntu 16.10
<Lavinho> extremetuxracer not function
<Lavinho> http://pastebin.com/fX579KhH
<anna`> flocculant: doubly confirmed, that .deb package does fix it, may i ask on which page you wanted me to comment? Was it the original one i linked?
<flocculant> anna`: bug 1308105
<ubottu> bug 1308105 in Mythbuntu "Xfce resets TV mode to NULL when power cycled" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308105
<anna`> Thanks x
<anna`> Done x
<anna`> Characteristically verbose *shrug*
<flocculant> thanks anna`
<anna`> Oops, missed the word 'cable' out from the end of a sentence
<anna`> Thanks again flocculant, has taught me to read to the very end of those bug pages, since the fix you suggested was on that page and i needn't have bothered you
<flocculant> well - that's easier said then done sometimes ;)
<darwin__> Hello!. I need for some help
<darwin__> my windows when they are full. the buttons, minimize, maximize and close, dissapear
<darwin__> how can i fix that?
<xangua> darwin__: check xfce window manager settings
<xangua> That setting should be in the second or third tab
<darwin__> ohh
<darwin__> yeap
<darwin__> I see that, it's  a checkbox
<darwin__> thanks! xangua
#xubuntu 2017-02-02
<xubuntu77w> hai
<xubuntu77w> can u help me
<xubuntu77w> haow i can instan wine in ubuntu 13.04
<xubuntu69w> hi there! does sb know, where to place a bugreport for xubuntu 16.10?
<xubuntu69w> I've got a mouse pointer loss after relogin off a ctrl+alt+del-Lockscreen... Does sb know that issue?
<katahane> hello guys
<katahane> was just wondering if the "wake from suspend bug" is fixed already
<lopta> "Software" doesn't seem to be working.  I type a search term ("vnc") and I just get a perpetual whirly thing.
<lopta> Software 3.20.1 on Xubuntu 16.10 i386 (I think)
<xangua> lopta: quit gnome software from the window top left icon, run: sudo apt-update, try again
<lopta> Thanks. I'll try that.
<anna`> Hi folks, i have a small issue with audio after HDMI sleep, XFCE seems to want to switch back to the analogue audio via 3.5mm jack instead of HDMI
<anna`> Is there a way i can comment out all the other audio profiles in a conf somewhere?
<flocculant> anna`: not sure if this is the same - but with screen set to sleep, sound set to what I use - sound remains set when it comes back from sleep, (if I set it to hdmi then it is hdmi when it comes back from sleep)
<anna`> In the right most tab of the pulse audio thing i have 2-3 dozen profiles
<anna`> When the monitor sleeps, it wakes back up and the sound flicks to just analogue
<anna`> i have tried analogue + hdmi or just analogue alone
<anna`> Okay like just shy of 2 dozen options i guess
<flocculant> not sure then - sorry
<anna`> i just disabled power management, see if that does anything :)
<flocculant> just read a bug mentioning that
<anna`> Since it's the screen that sleeps if i haven't given it an input for 4 hours
<anna`> Or if i put it n standby manually
<anna`> Ok
<anna`> Deja vue? xD
<sathed> Has anyone here had any luck being able to RDP to your Xubuntu machine with xrdp?
<sathed> I'm running into an issue where I need to be able to use RDP. Normally, I would just use VNC, but that's not possible in this situation.
#xubuntu 2017-02-03
<Artemis3> sathed, seen x2go? its nice
<xubuntu07w> How do I use this system. I was given a lap top with this on it and I'm lost
<cfhowlett> !manual | xubuntu07w
<ubottu> xubuntu07w: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<xubuntu07w> It's connected to internet but no place to put link
<dkessel> xubuntu07w: can you click on this?: http://docs.xubuntu.org
<dkessel> this should open a web browser with information
<xubuntu07w> hi any one here?
<xubuntu07w> I have installed Xubuntu on my dell laptop
<xubuntu07w> I have installed DOTA2 Reborn with it
<xubuntu07w> but it has low fps
<xubuntu07w> when I install it on windows in the same laptop
<xubuntu07w> it has no problem
<xubuntu07w> what should I do
<xubuntu07w> Laptop configuration is core i5 2nd gen, 4gbram 1gb nvidia 525m graphics card
<flux242> play games on windows
<xubuntu07w> so there is no solution is it?
<Unit193> Did you try and get the nvidia driver?
<xubuntu07w> when I install the nvidia driver, while booting laptop goes to blank screen
<xubuntu07w> and stops booting
<xubuntu07w> I disbaled the driver(in recovery mode) and using a open source
<xubuntu07w> *driver
<Unit193> Ouch, that's fun.
<xubuntu07w> but reddit post says that the game has better performance on linux
<xubuntu07w> early I had a installayion of kali linux it was running smooth on that laptop
<xubuntu07w> now I installed xubuntu to try it out but it is not that smooth
<xubuntu07w> might be some driver issue?
<Unit193> Though kali wouldn't be shipping with the nvidia driver either.
<sathed> Artemis3, I actually got xrdp working. It was easier than I expected.
<dixie7z> hello guys. after day of torture I decided to wipe debian stretch but now.... i want to go back again :(  im not sure what's the problem... I was unable to boot into debian or ever recovery mode. black screen... with monodeset option set in grub it boots.... so it should be graphic problem... i tried Xubuntu 16.04 new release to reinstall... again, same problem on booting the installation media... black screen... i  have amd xfx
<dixie7z> hd6870.... something is messed up in newest release... i changed kernel during troubleshooting, it didn't help... now i'm unable to start installation media for xubuntu... black screen... maybe debian stable will work but for how long?
<dixie7z> how to diagnose the problem?
<xubuntu79d> hi, i ve gotproblem with unbuntu 16.04. after log in, from 2/3green screeen, and 1/3 black screen. guest works ok.how shoul i solve my problem, and dont loose my data on my account? thanks
<xubuntu79d> is here anybody, who can help?
#xubuntu 2017-02-04
<ironhoof> Wow I didnt think it would ever happen but after,... 8 years i got malware on just firefox, it has a voice message: WARNING: system might be infect. Yours system might be infect by abware_popup.exe which is complete bollocks since linux doesn't use .exes? what do I do?
<ironhoof> Is it possible to whipe firefox and everything entirely start over?
<ironhoof> qupzilla seems uneffected.
<ironhoof> Nevermind, I just uninstalled deleted the .mozilla folder all is good/
<ironhoof> simple fix
<xubuntu53w> Hello
<flocculant> hello
<andrew_> I wondering if someone could help with a problem I'm having on xubuntu?
<andrew_> Occassionally my mouse left click stops working, in fact it just happened now
<andrew_> I can still do everything else except left click
<Wayward_Vagabond> Does it happen with different mice, or the same mouse on a different computer?
<andrew_> I have only one mouse, but my laptop is dual boot and this does not happen on Windows
<andrew_> It's can be fixed by logging out
<andrew_> but that requires shutting down all my programs so that's not a useful fix
<andrew_> It also happens with my trackpad
<andrew_> I may have to come back later to follow up.
<xubuntu95w> JOIN
<flocculant> you did
<gebruiker> is 16.10 build with gtk3?
<xangua> GTK 3 is used for GTK 3 apps, yes
#xubuntu 2017-02-05
<aelsilmaredh> hi I have a question. I am trying to install xubuntu from a minimal cd. I am hanging at the configure network step. Why can't I proceed?
<whelin> aelsilmaredh: I just went through this, can you watch your router traffic monitor? Mine was downloading packages after I connected to the network.
<aelsilmaredh> not sure what you mean
<whelin> aelsilmaredh: did it let you configure your network?
<aelsilmaredh> no...it doesn't seem to take the settings. I entered ssid and WPA password for wireless and it just keeps sending me back to that step
<whelin> aelsilmaredh: Ah, ok, that's different from what happened to me. Sorry
<aelsilmaredh> eh...well the only reason I was trying to do this is I lost my bootloader and I'm trying to install grub
<littlebit> hi poeple I'm trying to install oh-my-zsh on my xubuntu, and I'm stuck at the configuration of the agnoster theme, the font part to be exact, I cloned the powerline font and executed the install.sh but nothing changed... can someone help me that?
<littlebit> hi
<adrian_1908> hey, does xubuntu 16.10 come with the "ufw" package installed by default? I might have installed it manually in the past, and am not sure how to check.
<cfhowlett> adrian_1908, all ubuntus come with ufw
<adrian_1908> cfhowlett: installed by default, yes?
<cfhowlett> "comes with" = installed
<adrian_1908> ok, thanks man!
<cfhowlett> NOT turned on however
<cfhowlett> sudo ufw status          will tell you yours
<Bl8ha> Hi, I have problem with install xubuntu 16.04. I need dualboot. I have instaled Win7 NTFS. The installation menu has no possibility to install next to windows. In GParted I can resize dev, options is gray.
<litledot> Hi there.
<litledot> A little help please..... have to machines. 1 has ubuntu desktop 64b, the other windows xp. I want to install xubuntu on the machine that has windows xp. is it possíble to install over network reading from xubuntu iso file ?
<litledot> would apreciate any help
<knome> why would you want to do that?
<litledot> because dvd rom on the windows laptop is broken. and the laptop don't boot thru usb
<bazhang> knome, does ubuntu support the plop boot manager
<knome> bazhang, that should work
<xangua> Isn't plop to boot from USB from CD?
#xubuntu 2018-01-29
<[Ketchup]> hi
<ramrebol> a litte question: there exists some "nautilus-open-terminal" for xubuntu ??
<ramrebol> without installing nautilus (I thing that install nautilus is not a good idea)
<klys> hmm do you use nemo instead?  a terminal for gnome, you want?  terminator?
<klys> ramrebol, have you fixed your wi-fi yet?  iwconfig; ifconfig wlan0 up 0.0.0.0; iwlist wlan0 scan | less; editor /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf; wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf &
<ramrebol> yes klys, thanks. After install the xubuntu-restricted-extras , appears as "extra drivers" the wifi option. So, wifi is working perfect now :)
<ramrebol> klys: I'm using only the terminal comming from xubuntu by default
<ramrebol> but, "terminator" has an "nautilus-open-terminal" option?
<ramrebol> I'm using an old netbook, thats why I need to use the "more light" option for all
<klys> well I'm not too sure, haven't used nautilus in a while.  there is likely a solution around if you search [nautilus open terminal here]
<ramrebol> thanks klys . I will try it.
<krytarik> ramrebol: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/xubuntu-default-settings/trunk/view/head:/etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/Thunar/uca.xml.in#L26 - so it should be there in Xubuntu by default.
<ramrebol> thank krytarik again :)
<willie_> I'm running Xubuntu 16.04.3 and in the Power Manager, there aren't isn't an option for what to do when closing the lid on my laptop. Why is that? I see it in screenshots.
<cfhowlett> willie: eh?  not offered on my system either.  could be that the website needs updating.
<RoadRunner|2> Not getting sound in youtube or in a flash player plugin in Firefox (sound from audio or video players is fine). Using Xub 16.04 with latest software updates. Help?
<cfhowlett> RoadRunner|2, ps -x | grep pulseaudio
<cfhowlett> kill -9 the puluseaudio number then restart your sound app
<cfhowlett> also ensure you haven't muted your browser tab
<RoadRunner|2> cfhowlett: so the problem is due to pulseaudio not working right with flash player by default?
<cfhowlett> RoadRunner|2, depending on your settings.  personally, I disable flash in the browser thus requiring explicit authorization each time
<cfhowlett> but your browser should be throwing a permission box for same.  did you miss it?
<RoadRunner|2> no, I've alowed it
<RoadRunner|2> could you please explain the syntax of the command you gave above?
<cfhowlett> ps -x = list all processes
<cfhowlett> grep foo = filter previous list for foo
<cfhowlett> kill = well, kill
<cfhowlett> kill -9 = kill when you absolutely, positively must leave no survivors
<RoadRunner|2> cfhowlett: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26481564/
<cfhowlett> yep, kill -9 1855              that ? = process not running normally
<cfhowlett> I believe s<1   has special meaning as well
<RoadRunner|2> how do we know that "1855" is the pulseaudion number?
<cfhowlett> line 2
<cfhowlett> and line 3 is the command you ran: ps -x | grep pulseaudio
<cfhowlett> well, line 3 is the OUTPUT of your command
<cfhowlett> eh, no
<cfhowlett> line 3 is the new process launched by your command
<cfhowlett> line 2 = output
<RoadRunner|2> ok, tried, "kill -9 1855 " and restarted the browser after - no diff
<RoadRunner|2> cfhowlett: the problem continues https://paste.ubuntu.com/26481608/
<cfhowlett> RoadRunner|2, bring this to #ubuntu
<RoadRunner|2> is this a know issue?
<cfhowlett> happens to all of us.
<cfhowlett> for various reasons
<RoadRunner|2> so there are diff solutions to this in diff situations?
<RoadRunner|2> ... on diff systems?
<cfhowlett> on *buntu, yes
<RoadRunner|2> also, what did you mean by "ensure you haven't muted your browser tab" muted where?
<cfhowlett> ffox tabs can be muted.  if mute = no sound
<RoadRunner|2> didn't even know this feature was there:) but no, my tabs where not muted :)
<RoadRunner|2> so I guess to #ubuntu I go...
<RoadRunner|2> I just fear that they may send me right back here...
<cfhowlett> RoadRunner|2, your issue is not restricted to xubuntu
<RoadRunner|2> before I go, do any other possible solutions come to mind?
<cfhowlett> none.  sorry.
<RoadRunner|2> thanks for you help, any effort is much appreciated
<aizaz> hello guys
<aizaz> Could someone here help me with an issue i am having with Xubuntu 17.10 (freshly installed) subversion and gnome-keyring
<aizaz> I am using svn, version 1.9.7  for my development and while checking out / update/ commit, the repo asks me for the password
<aizaz> I expect gnome-keyring to save the password however it doesn't work. Interesting, the passwords of my ssh sessions is stored by gnome-keyring
<aizaz> I tried to explicitly specify in subversion config file to use gnome-keyring as password store
<aizaz> this also didn't help
<aizaz> I search for any bug reports, didn't find any. I am not sure what to do. I don't want to save passwords unencryprted locally
<aizaz> anyone who has a similar experience could perhaps give me some pointers.
<well_laid_lawn> aizaz:  tried this https://askubuntu.com/questions/206604/svn-and-gnome-keyring#206609 ?
<aizaz> @well_laid_lawn: yes I actually removed the complete .subversion folder; didn't help either, I am not sure whether the problem lies with the keyring or svn
<aizaz> this however states if i don't want to use any password stores; but I do, i do want to use password store
<well_laid_lawn> are you sure the daemon is running ?
<well_laid_lawn> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME_Keyring#With_a_display_manager
<aizaz> yes I do: 1412  0.0  0.0 430080  7876 ?        Sl   10:22   0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --daemonize --login
<aizaz> infact I made sure with seahorse to verify if the keyring is unlocked at login
<aizaz> and it is
<aizaz> this is exactly my issue: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=577818
<ubottu> Debian bug 577818 in subversion "subversion doesn't check gnome-keyring on amd64" [Normal,Open]
<aizaz> Is it possible if I can downgrade the version of subversion to 1.9.3 in Xubuntu 17.10
<aizaz> I don't see any other candidates for installation available in apt-cache policy
<aizaz> subversion:   Installed: 1.9.7-2ubuntu1   Candidate: 1.9.7-2ubuntu1   Version table:  *** 1.9.7-2ubuntu1 500         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful/main amd64 Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<aizaz> perhaps this is the way to go? https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/subversion/download
#xubuntu 2018-01-30
<The_Milkman> Hello, all! What is i missed eold of zesty and now i am getting 404 from apt update (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty Release). Can i just edit apt.sources ba hand and then run sudo apt dist-upgrade or it is a bad idea?
<Unit193> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<The_Milkman> ubottu: thats what i was trying to find! Thank u.
<ubottu> The_Milkman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Unit193> \o/
<Senpos> Hello. I am not sure if replacing gnome apps with MATE in 18.04 is final decision, but want to give some feedback about calculator: it is not even comparable to the one we had before. Its UI is weird, it has so tiny margins between buttons, none of them are stressed out, so it is confusing and actually hard to find, lets say, equals sign.
<xubuntu06i> can i play league of legends with xbuntu? xD
<GridCube> xubuntu06i: apparently not https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=10436
<xubuntu06i> look it works, https://boards.euw.leagueoflegends.com/en/c/alpha-client-discussion-en/KKvJh1g7-how-to-run-lol-on-linux i will try it
#xubuntu 2018-01-31
<galacticaboy> So is the bios bug fixed? Is it safe to upgrade on a model that would have been effected?
<krytarik> !intel-spi | galacticaboy
<ubottu> galacticaboy: The original release of Ubuntu 17.10 contained a bug that makes firmware memory read-only. See https://pad.lv/1734147 for more info. This bug has been fixed in 17.10's repositories (so upgrades are safe) and new ISOs have been released (look for 17.10.1 in the filename).
#xubuntu 2018-02-01
<Senpos> Hello. Is it known problem in Xubuntu 18.04 latest daily build, when system loads up, it can take a lot of time to actually see the desktop? Transition between Plymouth -> Xfce desktop takes up to 30 seconds and at that time screen is filled with black, only empty panel is visible.
<Senpos> No problems were found in 17.10. Only 18.04 has it and since very first releases.
<krytarik> Senpos: Yes, it's already been noticed, LP bug 1740378.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1740378 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Bionic ISO slow to boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1740378
<alpha_Aquilae> Hello
<alpha_Aquilae> I'm finding xubuntu's irc french channels. Let me know please.
<knome> i don't think there are any french channels for xubuntu
<knome> !fr | alpha_Aquilae
<ubottu> alpha_Aquilae: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<alpha_Aquilae> k thanks knome...
<xubuntu72w> Hi!  I'm new here but an experienced *buntu user of many years.  I hope someone can help.  I'm trying to set up a new PC (Lenovo Think Server TS150) with XUbuntu.  I've created a 16.04 live-DVD to boot from.  I can install this fine onto the machine.  I'll be happy running 16.04 LTS until the next LTS release comes out, BUT, I wanted to test out the upgrade procedure before committing to this setup (it will be a home server)...
<xubuntu72w> Upgrading using the standard graphical update software, the process works, but then after reboot, I'm left with a machine with a frozen mouse and keyboard....
<xubuntu72w> If I switch to another terminal Ctrl-alt-f1 or ssh in, I can sudo apt-get install xorg-input-all (or something like that) which makes the mouse and keyboard work again, but....
<xubuntu72w> that allows me to type in my password at the greeter screen.  Once I press enter, the screen goes black, and then takes me back to the greeter screen.  I can't login via the graphical greeter
<xubuntu72w> I CAN login in ctrl-alt-f1 and via SSH so it's not a password issue, it's like the greeter is not launching the window manager.
<xubuntu72w> if under CTRL-ALT-F1, I type Startx, the GUI starts there (in terminal 1), but I can't get it to start in terminal 7 (Ctrl-alt-f7) where the greeter is
<xubuntu72w> This is making me very worried that when it comes to updating from 16.04LTS to 18.04LTS I will be left with a machine that I can't use in the normal way.
<xubuntu72w> Has anyone any ideas what I can do to fix this, or can they reassure me that when it comes to updating from 16.04 to 18.04 that this process will work?
<drleviathan> xubuntu72w, i've had that symptom: login to graphical interface but it returns to the login screen when my $HOME directory was no longer available
<drleviathan> I'm not saying that is your exact problem
<drleviathan> but I had the same symptoms
<drleviathan> the problem being: i had restored my $HOME from backup which had a different userID
<drleviathan> after doing a chown operation on $HOME I was able to get in
<drleviathan> xubuntu72w, try this: in terminal mode...
<drleviathan> move your $HOME to the side: cd /; sudo mv $HOME /home/oldhome
<drleviathan> make a new empty $HOME
<drleviathan> try to login via the graphical greeter
<drleviathan> if that works, manually copy the files you want to keep from /home/oldhome to $HOME
<xubuntu72w> OK, I will try that.  I will also try creating a new user.  This machine is unused at the moment apart from testing the install, so I can do almost anything easily.
<drleviathan> I seem to recall having the problem you describe in another case: my xfce config files were bad and that workaround above solved it.
<drleviathan> all that said, I never do a dist upgrade.  I always bakcup all data and then reinstall without reformatting.  So far all the files in my $HOME survive intact.
<xubuntu72w> Am away from that machine at the moment, will try and get back to you all.
<xubuntu72w> Thanks.
<xubuntu72w> Hi, me again with the xubuntu lts 16.04 -> 17.04.  Unfortunately, creating a new home/user directory, chowning all the files in the user's directory and creating a new user all have exactly the same effect.  Press Log in... thinks... screen goes blank then back to the greeter.
<xubuntu72w> It's like the greeter isn't launching the window manager or gdm.  Any ideas if I can check this or configure it?
<drleviathan> xubuntu72w, the new $HOME... it was empty?
<drleviathan> or you copied stuff to it before you tried to login?
<xubuntu72w> New $home was empty.
<xubuntu72w> new user $home was populated by default files
<xubuntu72w> neither worked
<galacticaboy> how does one upgrade to the new xubuntu release without having to download the iso?
<drleviathan> hrm... was there an error file in $HOME after the attempt?  maybe a hidden one?
<xubuntu72w> @galacticaboy - from the menu, "software updater"
<xubuntu72w> @drleviathan.  Ah, .xsession-errors.  Didn't spot that... looking
<xubuntu72w> @drleviathan  Aha!  /etc/X11/Xsession.d/99x11-common_start: line 5: /sbin/upstart:
<xubuntu72w> No such file or directory
<drleviathan> my /etc/X11/Xsession.d/99x11-common_start has just one uncommented out line:   exec $STARTUP
<drleviathan> I'm on 17.10
<xubuntu72w> In the many pages I've read before asking to help, I seem to remember something about reinstalling xsession
<drleviathan> ? xsession isn't a package
<xubuntu72w> OK, my faulty memory then
<xubuntu72w> I read a lot!
<xubuntu72w> my 99x11-common_start has also just exec $STARTUP
<xubuntu72w> ...  googling gave this link which I'm trying https://askubuntu.com/questions/999180/16-04-to-17-10-login-loop-because-of-xsession-and-upstart
<xubuntu72w> @drleviathan @leviathanAFK  WOOT!!  Result.  Thanks.  :-)  The steps listed in that link seem to have fixed it.
<galacticaboy> Ok so I upgraded to the newest xubuntu release. I get to the login screen and enter my password, it goes to a black screen and back to the login screen. I dropped to a terminal and sudo starts and that does not work either
<galacticaboy> What do I do
<galacticaboy> https://i.imgur.com/zg3pjSj.jpg
<drleviathan> look in your $HOME for a hidden error file:  ls -l ~/ | grep -i error
<drleviathan> galacticaboy, from what version?  Maybe you're having the exact same problem as xubuntu72w?
<galacticaboy> From the Lts to the newest
<xubuntu72w> Exactly what I did.  so....
<galacticaboy> I got no hidden error file
<xubuntu72w> 1) are your mouse and keyboard working OK?
<galacticaboy> https://i.imgur.com/eBWu5gw.jpg
<galacticaboy> Keyboard seems to be working, touchpad is not but the nipple pointer on my laptop works
<xubuntu72w> try...
<xubuntu72w> cd
<xubuntu72w> ls -al
<xubuntu72w> (Moves to your home directory, list all files)
<xubuntu72w> you may have a file called .xsession.errors (or similar)
<xubuntu72w> if you have one of those, try to cat it.  cat .xsession...(whatever its exact name)
<xubuntu72w> mine contained the text "/etc/X11/Xsession.d/99x11-common_start: line 5: /sbin/upstart: No such file or directory"
<xubuntu72w> if yours has that, then the fix is contained in this page  https://askubuntu.com/questions/999180/16-04-to-17-10-login-loop-because-of-xsession-and-upstart
<galacticaboy> https://i.imgur.com/07IfuY1.jpg
<galacticaboy> Sorry for the bad camera quality it’s irc on my phone
<xubuntu72w> ok, so type
<xubuntu72w> cat .xsession-errors
<drleviathan> oh right... i forgot the -a argument to ls when I gave him that advice above.  That is why he didn't see any file with 'error' in it.
<xubuntu72w> :-)
<galacticaboy> https://i.imgur.com/eQeECmN.jpg
<xubuntu72w> OK, you have exactly the same problem as me.  Solution is simple
<galacticaboy> Thank god a solution! :)
<xubuntu72w> hang on, lost the link....
<galacticaboy> Don’t worry I’m not going anywhere lol
<drleviathan> this is the link:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/999180/16-04-to-17-10-login-loop-because-of-xsession-and-upstart
<xubuntu72w> Yep, ta
<xubuntu72w> type
<xubuntu72w> cd /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<galacticaboy> Okay did that
<xubuntu72w> mkdir ../BAK
<xubuntu72w> {makes a backup directory}
<galacticaboy> Okay
<xubuntu72w> sudo mv 00upstart ../BAK
<galacticaboy> Ok
<xubuntu72w> sudo mv 99upstart ../BAK
<galacticaboy> Ok
<xubuntu72w> sudo mv 99x11-common_start ../BAK
<galacticaboy> Ok
<xubuntu72w> so that's the typing done hopefully.  CTRL-ALT-F7 to go back to the greeter screen
<xubuntu72w> then try to login
<galacticaboy> https://i.imgur.com/0xDIBPv.jpg
<galacticaboy> Oh I’m about to throw this laptop
<galacticaboy> Now I’m stuck here
<xubuntu72w> That looks like what I got when I rebooted.  Did you reboot, or was that what you got when you did ctrl-alt-f7?
<galacticaboy> After ctrl-alt-f7
<galacticaboy> I also rebooted and got that
<xubuntu72w> OK, when you rebooted, presumably you see a graphical greeter, i.e. a box that has a username and box for password, and a button that says login?
<galacticaboy> No... I see the xubuntu logo with the spinny circle then this screen
<galacticaboy> I can drop to a terminal and login that way but no GUI
<drleviathan> so now maybe look in /var/log... do: ls -lart /var/log
<drleviathan> what files are near the bottom (most recently changed)
<galacticaboy> https://i.imgur.com/Gm3CDEw.jpg
<xubuntu72w> Can I just but in for a second?  My system when doing that update was missing an element of Xorg.  To fix it I had to do...
<xubuntu72w> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all
<galacticaboy> Please butt in, I’m so frustrated I need all the helps
<xubuntu72w> That made my mouse and keyboard work on the login screen (but you're not seeing the login screen).
<galacticaboy> Well I installed that for when I get it back
<xubuntu72w> might be worth trying that, then looking at the log files.  Perhaps also worth doing sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<galacticaboy> Alright doing that too
<drleviathan> that sounds like good advice.  I don't see a likely recently changed log file in that list, unless there are clues in kern.log.
<galacticaboy> Ive reinstalled xubuntu desktop should I reboot
<xubuntu72w> Gosh yes
<drleviathan> galacticaboy, you backed up important data before trying to upgrade your release version, right?
<galacticaboy> No all my data stays in the cloud so I don’t have any “important” data on here
<galacticaboy> But on a positive note I see my login screen again
<galacticaboy> Just a sec
<drleviathan> I interpret that as "yes, I did"
<xubuntu72w> YAY!
<galacticaboy> And I’m still stuck in a loop
<xubuntu72w> Boo!
<galacticaboy> I enter the password, see that black screen I showed the back to the login screen, my mouse works now so we’re getting somewhere
<xubuntu72w> OK, so it seems like you are where I was a while ago.
<xubuntu72w> Lets check.
<galacticaboy> https://i.imgur.com/rf51JRR.jpg
<galacticaboy> Login screen
<xubuntu72w> Do you get a Text box with a username showing at the top, a space for password at the bottom and a button saying login.
<xubuntu72w> yes.  Good
<xubuntu72w> OK, so type in a bad password.
<xubuntu72w> it should say invalid password.
<galacticaboy> Invalid password, please try again
<xubuntu72w> OK, try correct password.
<galacticaboy> Black screen, then login screen
<xubuntu72w> OK, same as what I had.
<xubuntu72w> OK, switch to terminal 1, CTRL-ALT-F1
<xubuntu72w> Login
<galacticaboy> Ok
<xubuntu72w> (same user you used at the greeter screen)
<galacticaboy> Yep I logged in
<xubuntu72w> ls -al
<xubuntu72w> is there an .xsession-error
<galacticaboy> https://i.imgur.com/T8xoVeX.jpg
<galacticaboy> Yes .xsession-errors and .xsession-errors.old
<drleviathan> there may be a clue therein
<xubuntu72w> yep, but...
<xubuntu72w> type date
<xubuntu72w> need to comapre your computer's time with the date of the .xsession-errors file
<galacticaboy> “Thu Feb 1 17:33:31 EST 2018
<drleviathan> so the .xsession-errors file is an hour old
<galacticaboy> Xsession-errors is feb 1 16:34 right around the upgrade time
<xubuntu72w> check.  DO..
<xubuntu72w> touch testfile
<xubuntu72w> ls -al
<xubuntu72w> look for testfile
<xubuntu72w> especially its time
<galacticaboy> Yes it’s there and the time is 17:35 which is right
<xubuntu72w> OK, so .xsession-errors is an old file.  It won't contain error information pertinant to why it's not working now.
<xubuntu72w> I don't know what to do now.  Sorry.  DrLeviathan?
<drleviathan> the only idea I have would be to look in /var/log again to see if there is a likely recently changed log file that might have some clues
<galacticaboy> How do I do that
<drleviathan> ls -lart /var/log
<drleviathan> list contents, long format, all, reverse by time
<drleviathan> the most recently changed files will show up at the bottom
<galacticaboy> https://i.imgur.com/zxmva1I.jpg
<drleviathan> so there are three files changed right around when you tried to login:  auth, kern, and syslog
<xubuntu72w> worth a look at Xorg.0.log too?
<xubuntu72w> to look at them, one at a time
<xubuntu72w> sudo cat syslog
<drleviathan> xubuntu72w, is right, look at that one first
<xubuntu72w> sudo cat auth
<drleviathan> you can look at the last 10 lines of a file like so:  tail filename
<xubuntu72w> yep, sudo cat Xorg.0.log
<drleviathan> shows less data than cat, for quick check
<xubuntu72w> yep, tail better than cat
<drleviathan> looking at Xorg log doesn't require sudo priv
<drleviathan> but the last three files there do require it, as per the permission bits
<galacticaboy> No such file or directory :(
<drleviathan> ?
<drleviathan> what command did you type?
<xubuntu72w> we're not in /var/log
<xubuntu72w> so we need to do
<xubuntu72w> tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xubuntu72w> not just tail Xorg.0.log
<galacticaboy> https://i.imgur.com/2FQ7LrM.jpg
<drleviathan> hrm... Xorg log files usually have "EE" in lines that have errors
<drleviathan> so you need to search a little harder, the clue might not be at the end of the file
<drleviathan> try this: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<drleviathan> (show all lines that have the pattern "EE")
<galacticaboy> https://i.imgur.com/7uJcpjJ.jpg
<galacticaboy> Nothing is listed
<drleviathan> yeah, that is just the key line telling you what EE means
<drleviathan> well tail the other recently changed log files to see if you can find a clue
<drleviathan> alternatively you can try my trick of trying to login with an empty $HOME directory
<galacticaboy> Whichever one has a better chance of getting me logged back into my lappy lol
<xubuntu72w> OK, quick test
<xubuntu72w> adduser test
<xubuntu72w> set password as something simple like test
<xubuntu72w> then try switching back to the greeter (ctrl-alt-F7) and see if you can login as test.
<xubuntu72w> NB didn't work for me, but then, the fix that worked for me didn't work for you
<drleviathan> he can login to the terminal with his password
<galacticaboy> I typed in the password at the login screen, it just resets the text box, it does not even tell me it’s incorrect or anything
<xubuntu72w> yes, but create a new user, that creates default files for the user, that user's files will have the correct permissions, so if he can login as test, it's a permissions issue, if he can't, it isn't.  That's my reasoning anyway
<xubuntu72w> Did the screen go blank for a moment @galacticaboy?
<galacticaboy> Hey wait... sorry I entered the wrong password
<galacticaboy> I’m in!
<xubuntu72w> Cool!
<galacticaboy> https://i.imgur.com/gh95suZ.jpg
<xubuntu72w> You're logged in as test, is that correct?
<galacticaboy> How do I get into my account though
<galacticaboy> Well I called the user “a” but yes
<xubuntu72w> OK.  We're not out of the woods yet.
<xubuntu72w> BUT
<galacticaboy> Ok
<xubuntu72w> This seems like @drleviathan was telling me way back.
<xubuntu72w> It could be something to do with the permissions of your files in your home directory.
<xubuntu72w> @drleviathan, what do you suggest, mv out of home directory, or chown all files?
<xubuntu72w> (in the home directory, obviously)
<drleviathan> since all of galacticaboy's important data is stored on the cloud...
<drleviathan> I'd say: copy $HOME to the side, create a new empty $HOME, and try to login
<drleviathan> so galacticaboy it would go something like this from the terminal...
<drleviathan> cd /; sudo mv /home/david /home/oldDavid; sudo mkdir /home/david
<drleviathan> that's ^^^ multiple commands separated by semicolons.  You can run that as one line.
<xubuntu72w> Need to do ctrl-alt-f1 again first though to get back to a terminal
<drleviathan> galacticaboy, what is your linux command-line expertise level?
<galacticaboy> Sudo apt-get install/remove is about it
<galacticaboy> And I did those commands
<drleviathan> now try to login at the graphical login screen
<galacticaboy> Nope same issue
<galacticaboy> Black screen back to logon
<galacticaboy> :x
<drleviathan> which is different from the "wrong password" behavior, right?
<galacticaboy> Yes
<drleviathan> so back to the terminal.  Are there any files in the new (formerly empty) directory?
<drleviathan> ls -lart ~/
<galacticaboy> Wrong password gives me no black screen just the incorrect password error
<galacticaboy> https://i.imgur.com/QUzK6XG.jpg
<chomwitt> i just installed xubuntu 16.04 and the screen turned black, going to 'sleep' ?
<xubuntu72w> @galacticaboy.  You missed a space after lart
<drleviathan> galacticaboy, so no clues left in the home dir
<drleviathan> not on his second try xubuntu72w
<xubuntu72w> dur, missed that!
<galacticaboy> https://i.imgur.com/SyPFCYY.jpg
<drleviathan> brb
<xubuntu72w> ah -
<xubuntu72w> thinking
<galacticaboy> So could I just create a new user... make that one the main user and get rid of my old david?
<galacticaboy> Would that work since I can log in with my test user
<xubuntu72w> yes.  Probably.  But hang on....
<galacticaboy> Ok
<xubuntu72w> on my system, my . directory is owned by my user, on yours it's owned by root.  That means probably that it can't be written to by your user.
<xubuntu72w> Lets try changing that, and try again.
<galacticaboy> Okay
<xubuntu72w> your user is david?
<xubuntu72w> if so
<galacticaboy> Yes
<xubuntu72w> sudo chown -r david:david /home/david
<xubuntu72w> which changes ownership to user david group david of the directory home/david and all it's contained files
<galacticaboy> Invalid option —r
<xubuntu72w> try -R
<xubuntu72w> in the same command
<xubuntu72w> instead of -r
<galacticaboy> Ok that worked
<chomwitt> no video input , enter sleep mode!!
<chomwitt> in a freshly installed system after 5-10 minutes pc powers down!
<xubuntu72w> @galacticaboy, ctrl-alt-f7 back to the login screen.  Pick David from the combo box, type your password then "login"button
<xubuntu72w> ...
<xubuntu72w> then do the ls -lart ~/ thing again in ctrl-alt-f1 terminal
<galacticaboy> https://i.imgur.com/luDbLpR.jpg
<galacticaboy> Well I’m in
<xubuntu72w> @chomwitt.  There's a power symbol on the top bar usually if you can see that.  That can change the power saving options,
<galacticaboy> https://i.imgur.com/lsbOsm0.jpg
<xubuntu72w> Hang on, when you say you're in, does that mean that you could log in on the greeter OK?
<xubuntu72w> As David
<xubuntu72w> ?
<galacticaboy> Yes it does! I mean my desktop and stuff it all reset back to the way it looks during a fresh install but all my stuff is there as David
<xubuntu72w> OK.
<xubuntu72w> SO
<galacticaboy> How do I confirm that everything is good?
<xubuntu72w> That looks like there is a permissions issue the files in your original home directory
<xubuntu72w> This is what @drleviathan was suggesting to me way back when!
<galacticaboy> Lol so am I good or do we have more steps?
<xubuntu72w> I am doing this on a small screen via a web interface.  I can only see one screen's worth and can't scroll back
<xubuntu72w> (more steps)
<chomwitt> xubuntu72w: ok ,  i opened it
<galacticaboy> Okay then I’m ready
<xubuntu72w> @chomwit i think it's quite simple usually, increase the times on the sliders to an hour or so, or untick go to sleep or something like that?
<xubuntu72w> @galacticaboy, can you scroll back through the conversation?
<galacticaboy> Yes I can
<chomwitt> xubuntu72w: ok i move all sliders to 60 minutes.. i'll wait ..
<xubuntu72w> @chomwitt.  Good luck :-)
<xubuntu72w> @galacticaboy, find where we backed up your directory.  Please paste it back here so I can see.  It was the line with semicolons on it ;  cd /home or something like that
<chomwitt> xubuntu72w: thanks
<galacticaboy> https://i.imgur.com/dh3lstH.jpg
<galacticaboy> This one?
<xubuntu72w> yep
<xubuntu72w> ok
<xubuntu72w> first, go back to ctrl-alt-f7.  click on menu button top left.  press the button at the bottom right of that box and choose logout
<xubuntu72w> that should take you back to the greeter screen
<galacticaboy> Yep
<xubuntu72w> OK ctrl-alt-f1 back to terminal
<galacticaboy> Ok
<xubuntu72w> get this 100% right!
<galacticaboy> Yes sir
<xubuntu72w> sudo rm -r /home/david
<xubuntu72w> removes the new david home directory
<galacticaboy> Sudo rm -r /home/David
<xubuntu72w> ok, so lets do
<galacticaboy> Did it
<xubuntu72w> sudo ls -al /home
<xubuntu72w> should have an oldDavid directory
<galacticaboy> Yes it does
<xubuntu72w> ok
<xubuntu72w> sudo mkdir /home/david
<drleviathan> oh right, we forgot to chown the new dir
<xubuntu72w> yes, but we'll copy the old files in first, then chown them all
<xubuntu72w> so if you
<drleviathan> but the reason it was failing after we created it was that the perms were wrong
 * drleviathan is xpurt
<xubuntu72w> @drleviathan, yes, sorry I thought you were galacitaboy, you are an expert?
<xubuntu72w> @drleviathan, can I leave this with you now?
<galacticaboy> Did it
<drleviathan> I was joking.  Making fun of my own mistakes.
<xubuntu72w> need to copy the files from /home/oldDavid to /home/david, then chown -R all of them, then test it.
<galacticaboy> How do I do that?
<galacticaboy> Sorry terminal illiterate
<xubuntu72w> sorry @galacticaboy, that was @drleviathan.
<xubuntu72w> we shall...
<xubuntu72w> sudo cp -a /home/oldDavid/* /home/david/*
<chomwitt> xubuntu72w: .. sth else is happening.. still powered down
<xubuntu72w> @chomwitt, look for screensaver in the menus, could be xscreensaver, or LightLocker.  Try turning it off.
<galacticaboy> Co
<xubuntu72w> ?co??
<galacticaboy> Cp: target ‘/home/david* is not a directory
<galacticaboy> Sorry didn’t mean to hit send on co
<xubuntu72w> did you miss off the / before the final *?
<chomwitt> xubuntu72w: its a new case with an old mobo , mini-itx .. i wonder if there is heat buildup cause i removed a case fan
<xubuntu72w> @chomwitt, sorry I assumed that what you were seeing was power saving.  Can you wake up the machine by pressing a key or moving the mouse?  Is so, then it's power saving, if it's switching off, it could be Overheat-shutdown.
<chomwitt> xubuntu72w: no i cant wake the machine up
<xubuntu72w> @chomwitt then if it's easy, try putting the fan back and see if it still happens!
<xubuntu72w> @galactocaboy, still there?
<galacticaboy> Yes it says /home/david/* is not a directory
<xubuntu72w> ok, try
<xubuntu72w> sudo cp -a /home/oldDavid/* /home/david
<xubuntu72w> which is the same thing without the final /*
<galacticaboy> It seems to be taking its sweet time
<galacticaboy> Ok it’s done
<xubuntu72w> Could do.  Could be lots of files
<xubuntu72w> OK, what we have now is /home/oldDavid with all your original files with their original permissions
<xubuntu72w> and we have a copy of them in /home/david.  We will now try changing the file permissions so that they are all owned by user david
<xubuntu72w> so
<galacticaboy> Okay
<xubuntu72w> sudo chown -R david:david /home/david
<galacticaboy> Ok
<xubuntu72w> could you do a ls -al /home/david for me please & picture it?
<galacticaboy> https://i.imgur.com/RgRYRJE.jpg
<xubuntu72w> Great.  ctrl-alt-f7.  Try and login as david
<galacticaboy> https://i.imgur.com/xbGnLkS.jpg
<galacticaboy> Omg Yass! Im in and back!
<xubuntu72w> YAY!  WOOT WOOT WOOT!
<galacticaboy> Thank you so much guys!!
<xubuntu72w> OK, before you go.
<galacticaboy> Okay
<xubuntu72w> you have the new test user that we created, you can delete that and the home directory for it, if you want, but it won't take up much space
<galacticaboy> Okay I’ll probably just delete it
<drleviathan> yay!
<xubuntu72w> BUT, more significantly, you have /home/oldDavid which is a complete copy of every file that was in your home directory, which may contain music files, browsing history, documents etc etc etc.
<galacticaboy> Can that be deleted
<xubuntu72w> the fact that it took an age to copy suggest that there are lots of files there
<xubuntu72w> What I was going to suggest is that you leave it there, until you are sure that EVERTHING works.
<xubuntu72w> Once you're happy, delete it.
<galacticaboy> Okay will do that then
<xubuntu72w> If you're not happy, or something doesn't work, you still have the original.
<galacticaboy> Thanks for spending an hour and a half, almost 2 working on this! I really appreciate the help :)
<xubuntu72w> That said, the ONLY difference between the files in /home/oldDavid and /home/david at the moment, is that some of the oldDavid files are not owned by user david in group david.
<galacticaboy> Will that be much of a problem?
<xubuntu72w> No, it's not a problem, I'm just saying that there's hardly any difference.  So it is very likely that everything will work.  But if it doesn't, you can refer to the oldDavid directory.
<xubuntu72w> Are you short of disk space on this machine?
<xubuntu72w> If not, leave it a while, delete when you're happy.
<galacticaboy> No it’s 500gb and I have 520 free so I’m good lol
<xubuntu72w> OK.
<xubuntu72w> @galacticaboy glad I could help.
<galacticaboy> Again thanks I appreciate it, jebus I need a drink after all that
<xubuntu72w> Paying forward in return for the help from @drleviathan - thanks for helping me :-)
<david_> galacticaboy stiell her
<david_> just on the lappwy no
<galacticaboy> there we go
<galacticaboy> yes both of you were huge helps
<drleviathan> maybe we should recommend that users NOT try to "dist upgrade" from LTS to 17.10
<xubuntu72w> YAY.
<xubuntu72w> @drleviathan, GOSH YES!!!!!!!!!!!
<xubuntu72w> @drleviathan, thank you so much for your help. @galacticaboy, glad you're sorted.
<knome> drleviathan, it's already kind of recommended...
<galacticaboy> yes @drleviathan i would say that... lets not do that again
<drleviathan> we all learned something today
<xubuntu72w> I went into Software source, changed it from LTS to all updates.  Then I went into Software updater.  It said "There's a new version available" and offered to take me straight from 16.04 to 17.10.  It might be better to make that a bit smarter so that it doesn't skip intermediate versions.
#xubuntu 2018-02-02
<xubuntu72w> Anyway, thank you, and goodnight.  It's midnight here, so tempory ID user xubuntu72w (aka Steve)  saying
<xubuntu72w> Thank you & goodnight.
<drleviathan> goodnight
<galacticaboy> night steve
<galacticaboy> thanks for the help
<galacticaboy> oh hes gone already
<knome> what xubuntu72w just described is that he enabled the updates to any versions.. it was set to the "smarter" option to only jump from LTS to LTS
<galacticaboy> yeah i should have done that, but you know, im stupid and eager
<knome> but technically that upgrade should not break your system like that either
<knome> and theoretically
<knome> but things happen...
<knome> it might be a combination of many
<knome> and now.. something completely different
<knome> good night all
<ssarah> I'm inside my home machine with ssh. If I would have logged in using a shell it would have automounted my partitions. How do I do this via ssh?
<zleap> don't partitionsget automounted at start up
<zleap> or are these exxernal devices that get plugged in after such as flashdisks
<ssarah> they are all internal sata devices
<ssarah> if i run ssh -X and run thunar remotely
<zleap> i can't see why they would not already be mounted
<ssarah> it will list the partition but say "failed to mount"
<ssarah> zleap, i'm thinking mounting them is something that happens either at a graphical boot or inside a user routine somewhere
<zleap> what is in your fstab and mtab files
<zleap> ok if you login normally then connect via ssh those devices would already be mounted
<ssarah> hmm
<ssarah> i cant login normally
<ssarah> was just wondering if can call the thing that mounts them when i log in
<zleap> you can add things to .bashrc
<zleap> but that will run locally weather you login locally o remotely
<zleap> like i said if it mounts when you login directly it is usually automatically mounted before you login
<ssarah> In this case it's not. You know what is being called to automount on login?
<ssarah> Something must be doing it.
<zleap> the system gets that from mtab i think
<zleap> as for what calls it ,  not sure
<zleap> ok this is a little beyond me,  but i am sure someone in here can help
<zleap> i would do cat /etc/mtab
<ssarah> i did, but as a quick check, one of my partitions is  called sdb1 in lsblk and has no reference in mtab
<ssarah> neither in fstab
<zleap> hmm
<zleap> ok this is part of my mtab
<zleap> /dev/sda1 / ext4 rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered 0 0
<ssarah>  /dev/sda3 / ext4 rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered 0 0 <- i have that too but it's just my / linux one
<ssarah> I could add the other partitions to fstab, but if there's something in xubuntu that does it already i would like to use it
<zleap> ssarah: i ahve asked in #xubuntu if anyone can help, as this is independent of what system you're using maybe ask in #ubuntu-uk as that is more active as a channel
<zleap> in the meantime i found a youtube video on the boot process imay review that so i have a better general understanding
<ssarah> already asked in #ubuntu thank you zleap
<zleap> np
<zleap> sorry i can't be much help
<aot> Sometimes I have a problem that Power Manager's popups keep on coming in a loop, first "your battery is charging" then "your battery is fully charged". it's a thinkpad laptop. I guess a restart would fix it. anyone heard of this kind of problem?
<aot> it's infinite loop
#xubuntu 2018-02-03
<drleviathan> I just reverted to xubuntu-16.04 today, and was setting up the system.  I needed a more recent version of cmake so I downloaded the code and started building it and I noticed a very strange behavior that I've never seen before:
<drleviathan> the 'configure' stage of the build is going vveerryy sslloowwllyy
<drleviathan> if I kill it and start again it moves along at its normal fast clip and then reaches where it left off and ggeettss rreeaallyy sslooww aaggaaiin
<drleviathan> has anyone here seen that before?  know what's up?
<lamduh> Is there a good way to get window snapping?
<drleviathan> you have window snapping already, but in a "bad" way?  or you have no window snapping at all?
<lamduh> Well I like on windows when you can press super+left and you get your window to take up the left half of the screen.
<drleviathan> I haven't encountered such a configuration before, but then I don't use most of the available window manipulation hot keys.
<drleviathan> Perhaps someone else here knows more.
<Andrio> You can do that here too.
<Andrio> The default hotkey isn't Super+Left; I changed it to that.
<lamduh> Ah really Andrio thanks. I will check that out. Wish it was easier to find the configuration option though.
<Andrio> It should be in the Whisker menu, under 'Window manager settings' or something like that
<lamduh> thanks...yeah I think I find it with "tile window to the right". I changed the hotkey but doesn't seem to be working. maybe need to logout and in?
<Andrio> You shouldn't need to.
<Andrio> Is the hotkey you chose used for anything els?
<Andrio> e
<lamduh> well I think super is used to open the menu or whatever
<lamduh> but super+right doesnt do anything
<Guest96855> #xubuntu on Freenode
<Guest96855> Hello I had a few questions
<Guest96855> Will my problems with Xubuntu be solved by Ubuntu forums?
<xubuntu31d> HEy
<xubuntu31d> I wish to transfer to Xubuntu. I don't have an external hard disk. I'm able to read my files on my Windows installation from the file manager. Any way I can transfer them and install Xubuntu for good/
<simpledat> Hi
<simpledat> This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae
<simpledat> Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<simpledat> How do I fix this?
<EoflaOE> simpledat What is your CPU first, and check if it supports pae.
<simpledat> EoflaOE: I use virtualbox
<EoflaOE> simpledat Check the settings, you might have missed "PAE/NX support" checkbox.
<simpledat> EoflaOE: Ok thanks
<simpledat> :)
<EoflaOE> You are welcome
<simpledat> Should I check "Download updates while installing Xubuntu"?
<EoflaOE> simpledat Your choice.
<simpledat> Do I have to "Encrypt my home folder" IF I already select LVM encryption?
<simpledat> or does LVM encryption include home folder too?
<EoflaOE> yes, you have to select "Encrypt my home folder"
<simpledat> So the LVM encryption does not include home folder?
<simpledat> LVM encryption should be the whole partition, no?
<EoflaOE> it encrypts the disk, it should include home
<simpledat> So why then encrypt home folder too/again?
<EoflaOE> that was my mistake saying that. uncheck the "encrypt home folder"
<flocculant> simpledat: re LVM, if you are not using a US keyboard and your password for lvm includes something other than letters or numbers it is likely the password will not match when rebooting. If so - set language and keyboard prior to installing
<flocculant> bug 1047384
<ubottu> bug 1047384 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Bionic) "System Encryption Password set before setting keyboard locale" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047384
<flocculant> also if you don't tick the ENcrypt home folder then afaik it doesn't encrypt it
<simpledat> flocculant: So the LVM encryption does not include the whole disk?
<flocculant> not /home/user afaik
<flocculant> don't ask me why ...
<flocculant> iirc correctly users password does the unlocking of their /home
<simpledat> flocculant: Are you sure about /home/user?
<simpledat> Anyone that can confirm this?
<flocculant> ask in #ubuntu
<flocculant> I looked on askubuntu etc
<flocculant> simpledat: apart from anything else - if it didn't need to be encrypted seperately then why the box to tick to encrypt it ;)
<simpledat> flocculant: Maybe something with the partitions. I dont know
<flocculant> simpledat: if it was partitions it would be earlier, when you reach the user section of installer (where encrypt home is) the partitions are set up and in fact the installation is already started
<simpledat> flocculant: Because you can select "Something else" and create or resize partitions yourself
<flocculant> I know - I test installs pretty much daily as part of xubuntu qa
<flocculant> sadly I could tell you what is on each section of the installer without looking ...
<simpledat> flocculant: How can you check if your /home/user is encrypted?
<flocculant> simpledat: I'm in the middle of trying to test it :)
<simpledat> flocculant: Somebody told me this: "FDE is for power-off protection, home directory
<simpledat>              encryption is for power-on but user-logged-off protection
<flocculant> that makes sense
<flocculant> simpledat: ok - so I installed with standard encryption - I also asked it to encrypt the home folder, when I boot and login I see this first time dialogue https://i.imgur.com/ZxzSTd1.png
<flocculant> this does NOT get shown when you don't encrypt home folder at installation
<flocculant> also - when adding a user on a system with home folder encryption there is an option to encrypt new users home
<simpledat> flocculant: What does it mean?
<flocculant> that if you don't tick the Encrypt Home folder on installation then it isn't
<simpledat> flocculant: So the Encrypt Home folder is for power-off protection too?
<flocculant> no
<simpledat> Sorry I dont really get it :)
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> ok - I run a non encrypted system here - I also have a couple of test users, if I go to /home I see this https://i.imgur.com/6Bi0uUd.png
<flocculant> and I can see what is in the other 2 test accounts home folder
<flocculant> on the test I just did - with encrypted home for thefirst user and a new test user unencrypted I see this https://i.imgur.com/QLRJeQP.png
<flocculant> note that the original user there is locked
<flocculant> I'll do one more test install, but basically it appears that not ticking that box ties up with what you were told elsewhere
<simpledat> Ok.
<flocculant> simpledat: ok last one, this /home from an encrypted system without encrypted /home(s) https://i.imgur.com/t41B2lM.png
<flocculant> as you can see neither are now locked
<simpledat> mhm
<flocculant> hope that helps :)
<simpledat> Thanks
<flocculant> no problem
<simpledat> Do you know how to login as root in terminal?
<simpledat> su then type my password doesnt work?
<flocculant> root is locked
<simpledat> Oh why?
<flocculant> I tend to sudo -i
<simpledat> Ok
<flocculant> not getting into that discussion - check the interwebs for ubuntu and root :)
<flocculant> been hashed over for years
<simpledat> flocculant: Thank you
 * flocculant is off to do some bionic testing now
<flocculant> simpledat: you're welcome :)
<simpledat> :)
<aenderboy> hi, is it possible, that xubuntu is one of the few distros which don't use video hardware acceleration? Besides centOS+xfce i couldn't find any desktop which runs as smoothly as xubuntu in my vm's out of the box.
<flux242> xfce doesn't have a decent compositor based on opengl. Maybe this the reason
<flux242> as long as everybody are switching to the wayland compositors, xfce devs are planning to inplement their x.org compositor in opnegl sic! They are 10 years late with this task
<aenderboy> so xfce doesn't use proper opengl for window rendering which makes it more performant on my vm's ?
<flux242> could be. It doesn't interfere with the graphics hw on your system
<aenderboy> but this ^ has nothing to do with upgrading from gtk2 to gtk3? because people often blame gtk3 for lags.
<simpledat> A critical error has occurred while running the virtual machine and the machine execution has been stopped.
<simpledat> What is this about?
<cfhowlett> please don't crosspost.  choose a channel
<simpledat> Should I install updates with apt-get upgrade or the Software Updater?
<cfhowlett> no difference in result. your choice, simpledat
<simpledat> cfhowlett: Because I did first upgrade with apt-get, then after reboot Software Updater ask me to upgrade. And then I got this error
<simpledat> A critical error has occurred while running the virtual machine and the machine execution has been stopped.
<cfhowlett> that's a vm machine error. are your running virtualbox or vmware
<simpledat> virtualbox
<cfhowlett> your error is on the virtualbox side on your host machine, not in ubuntu
<simpledat> But I didnt get this error until I did this 2 upgrades (with apt-get and Software Updater)
<cfhowlett> update vbox
<simpledat> cfhowlett: It should be the latest version
<cfhowlett> ... "should be"
<simpledat> 5.2.6
<cfhowlett> fwiw: I also get an error my new installed 16.04 with vbox.  ubuntu runs normally
<simpledat> And I facing this error after I did the upgrade
<simpledat> cfhowlett: Do you know what it could be or how to fix it?
<cfhowlett> but ubuntu runs, right?
<cfhowlett> No.  I ignore it.
<simpledat> cfhowlett: I closed the windows and xubuntu shutdown
<simpledat> window
<simpledat> Well xubuntu cant run because of that error message, right?
<cfhowlett> mine runs just fine.  doesn't yours?
<simpledat> cfhowlett: So you mean that I should click on the ignore it buttom?
<cfhowlett> works for me
<simpledat> But you dont know why I getting this message?
<cfhowlett> as I said - something on the host machine side.  you could make a fresh machine and install again
<simpledat> cfhowlett: Host machine side? Are you relating to virtualbox?
<cfhowlett> yes
<simpledat> cfhowlett: Do you know why I had to upgrade with Software Updater as I already upgraded with apt-get?
<cfhowlett> I never use either as the command line gives more precise control.  for full update you need to do sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade          that will grab *all* the update packages in cue
<simpledat> cfhowlett: So apt-get upgrade and Software Updater should not give the same upgrades?
<cfhowlett> apt upgrade will NOT update all packages
<md84> hi, i'm trying to disable font ligatures in xubuntu. i tried the solution from https://superuser.com/questions/678726/how-to-disable-typographic-ligature-when-using-font-hinting-in-xfce
<md84> but that didn't work. is there some other way to disable ligatures. i do NOT want to disable hinting completely though
<md84> the font i'm using is Monaco on xubuntu 16.04. application: MousePad. without any customization, the font renders fine (without ligatures) in Emacs and the terminal
<md84> thanks for any information on how to fix or even to investigate this further.
<simpledat> cfhowlett: But Software Updaters include all packages?
<cfhowlett> I don't use it and it would depend on the Updates settings
<simpledat> cfhowlett: I getting this error by using Software Updater
<simpledat> I ignore the message but I get black screen
<cfhowlett> for more information use the command line
<cfhowlett> wait, black screen on boot?
<simpledat> cfhowlett: Do you read my issue here?
<simpledat> Yes
<cfhowlett> boot to the terminal and run all updates from there.  then reboot normally.
<cfhowlett> error messages can be read in dmesg
<simpledat> cfhowlett: I mean the error message from virtualbox
<cfhowlett> test a new vm or purge / reinstall vox
<cfhowlett> vbox
<simpledat> virtualbox-5.2 is already the newest version (5.2.6-120293~Debian~stretch).
<simpledat> as I said
<simpledat> I getting the error from using Software Updater
<simpledat> after reboot I see the error message
<cfhowlett> dont' use Software updater.  use the command line
<simpledat> I did
<cfhowlett> also ask #vbox
<simpledat> But after reboot Software Updater ask me to upgrade new packages
<cfhowlett> what does lsb_release-a tell you
<simpledat> I cant check now because I cant boot :P
<cfhowlett> boot the terminal
<cfhowlett> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<cfhowlett> then run sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> then reboot your host machine and your VM
<JoshuaD> i'm looking for a videocard for a desktop machine that uses open source drivers and is well supported by linux/ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<CoderEurope> JoshuaD, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIHz3x9j0VI
<JoshuaD> @CoderEurope, thnx
#xubuntu 2018-02-04
<Dashofpepper> Hey folks!  First foray into Linux via Xubuntu; replacing Windows XP on an older laptop that I wanted to repurpose.
<Dashofpepper> Anyone around that can answer a couple of questions?
<Andrio> Maybe, if you ask the questions.
<Dashofpepper> Does Pale Moon (Firefox fork) work with Xubuntu?  Does Google Chrome?
<Andrio> I use Chrome on Xubuntu, so yeah.
<Dashofpepper> Oh; installation just finished and I'm being prompted to reboot.
<Dashofpepper> Hey folks!  Two questions from a new Xubuntu and Linux user.
<Dashofpepper> First - I downloaded Chrome, but can't get it to install - and googling around trying to troubleshoot it hasn't gotten me anywhere; I could use some assistance.
<Dashofpepper> I download the Chrome for Linux file (a .deb file), the software installer comes up, I click, "install" which creates a folder in /tmp, but nothing happens.
<Dashofpepper> And second - when I'm googling how to do things, a lot of times people give commands to use in the console - how do you open a console in Xubuntu?
<Andrio> Try `sudo dpkg -i <.deb file>`
<Andrio> And there's a 'Terminal emulator' link on the whisker menu, or you can use Ctrl+Alt+T
<Andrio> (or Ctrl+Alt+F1 to switch to tty1, then Ctrl+Alt+F7 to switch back)
<Unit193> (FWIW, apt install ./file.deb works now, and is better as it does deps.)
<Dashofpepper> do I replace <.deb file> with the name of the .deb file for the Chrome setup file?
<Andrio> ah
<Andrio> Dashofpepper, yes
<Unit193> Dashofpepper: Ctrl+Alt+t to open a terminal emulator, btw.
<Dashofpepper> Hrm....further research indicates that I may not be able to use google Chrome in Xubuntu because I am using 32B and not 64B Xubuntu.
<Dashofpepper> The Xubuntu installation guide pointed me to 32B because the laptop I am repurposing here is circa 2006 hardware, and I was replacing Windows XP Pro.
<Dashofpepper> I prefer not to use Firefox anymore since it turned into bloatware. :(
<joeboom> I haven't used a linux desktop distro in 10yrs, I got the urge to check out since I have been mining crypto with a server distro for a little while, I got all excited downloading it, thought about how much tech has come since then, I was getting more and more excited watching it instal, then I got to the pretty desktop, moved my mouse around, and the same mouse acceleration problem that I had when I left was there, I opened a browser, and the same
<joeboom> scrolling bug was still there from when I left, I started looking around and everything was all wonky and stupid, the software manager was garbage and annoying, and I litterally shed a tear, breaks my heart
<bazhang> joeboom, try a different DE
<bazhang> joeboom, as far as bugs, thats what bug reports are for
<joeboom> thats what they said 10yrs ago, and go into xorg and edit mouse acceleration... and of course it didn't work, wasn't even the same distro, you know when we are talking 10yrs its not any one bug, I could go through here in 10min and come up with 20, and google, and get people saying the same things year after year..., the community is obviously broken, nobody cares, the bug reports exist... they just get filed as solved because people gave up on linux,
<joeboom> its some other packages fault, or its not that important, the mouse works, you can see a webpage.......... RIP Linux destop
<hoijui> i am trying to install xubuntu 16.04 on an old desktop machine (board: Acer Asphire AS85). i managed to get it booting from an USB stick, but after some time, it drops to busybox
<hoijui> what should i try?
<hoijui> i imagine some kernel parameters
<hoijui> btw, this is converting a windows person to a linux one, so... together we might save the world here!
<CoderEurope> hello
#xubuntu 2019-01-28
<bumpadump> hello! i have a thinkpad x120e here that I installed xubuntu on, and it has an issue where the X server fails to start up after waking from sleep. when you open the lid, there is just a black screen. if you hit ctrl+alt+f2, you can get to a terminal, but running startx there fails, "server terminated successfully"
<bumpadump> if anyone has expertise to help on diagnosing the X startup issue, that would be amazing. I already looked at the log specified in the startx output, and there's no obvious error messages there
<bumpadump> (I was pointed here from the ubuntu channel :))
<bumpadump> some other interesting things about this issue: I believe it only happens when you go to sleep via closing the lid, not when you click "Suspend" in the menu. And, in all cases, the login screen comes up fine. its only when you enter the login info and hit enter that you get a black screen
<well_laid_lawn> closing the lid might hibernate not suspend
<well_laid_lawn> something to check
<bumpadump> well_laid_lawn: its a great suggestion. i checked the power settings and both are set to suspend
<bumpadump> :(
<well_laid_lawn> check what systemd does on lid close
<well_laid_lawn> not xfce
<bumpadump> sweet, do you know where i should look for those logs?
<bumpadump> (or settings)
<well_laid_lawn> try having a look through /etc/systemd/*
<bumpadump> looked in the locations specified by systemd man page, i don't see any sleep.conf type files there on my system (https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-sleep.conf.html)
<bumpadump> find /etc/systemd -name "*sleep*" also gives no results
<well_laid_lawn> try   grep -i hibernate /etc/systemd
<well_laid_lawn> try   grep -ir hibernate /etc/systemd
<bumpadump> only two commented out lines in logind.conf
<bumpadump> I found the HandleLidSwitch line in there and tried setting it to ignore. Confirmed that indeed causes nothing to happen when closing the lid
<bumpadump> so that logind.conf is being put into effect. But I don't see anything suspicious in there. everything was commented out
<bumpadump> and according to this page the default action for HandleLidSwitch is "suspend"
<bumpadump> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Power_management#Power_management_with_systemd
<well_laid_lawn> iirc there are systemd file in /lib or similar which will have an effect, but if setting it to ignore helps things should be better
<bumpadump> well_laid_lawn: well, setting it to ignore means the system does not go to sleep when the lid is closed, which means that the battery will always die
<bumpadump> is it correct to say that running startx as the regular user should indeed successfully startup the GUI?
<well_laid_lawn> you'd probably have to stop the dm running
<bumpadump> im basically experiencing this
<bumpadump> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<bumpadump> but that was so long ago
<well_laid_lawn> did you check the last comments on that bug ?
<bumpadump> oh shoot, i was still scrolling down
<bumpadump> so it does appear to still be an issue, at least as of last yera
<bumpadump> year*
<well_laid_lawn> and there seems to be things to do to work around it
<arpad2> hi, I have problems with low display resolution
<SeTunTun> hello i am getting error everytime i try to scan devices in the bluetooth applet of xubuntu 18.04.
<SeTunTun> If i run blueman-manager in the terminal and them i try to scan this is the error i get
<SeTunTun> https://pastebin.com/9CUGvi5r
<SeTunTun> by the way i've been only able to pair my phone i can't even see other devices.
<brainwash> SeTunTun: did you install TLP?
<SeTunTun> brainwash, yes, i did
<brainwash> could be this then https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blueman/+bug/1765860/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1765860 in blueman (Ubuntu) "blueman-browse crashed with blueman.bluez.errors.DBusInProgressError in warp(): Operation already in progress" [Medium,New]
<SeTunTun> brainwash, ubottu thanks, i'll try this workaround.
<SeTunTun> by the way i followed a tutorial to acess the files on my phone via bluetooth. It worked more or less but i can only unmount the device in thunar only as root.
<SeTunTun> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Blueman
<SeTunTun> the point 2.3 "mounting bluetooth devices". Do you have any idea how to unmount the device as a normal user?
<brainwash> SeTunTun: maybe don't use thunar to unmount it
<SeTunTun> brainwash, do you recommend me the terminal?
<brainwash> indeed
<brainwash> try "fusermount -u ~/Bluetooth"
<SeTunTun> I'll try :)
<SeTunTun> brainwash, i noticed thatit is what i've been using in the tutorial
<brainwash> does the command work?
<brainwash> -u means unmount
<SeTunTun> yeh! it works!
<SeTunTun> i must find a way to make this command in thunar
<brainwash> SeTunTun: via a custom action?
<brainwash> https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/custom-actions
<SeTunTun> brainwash, it is not exactly what i had in mind but well..it works :)
<SeTunTun> thanks a lot, you are great!
<xubuntu14d> ive got an up grade issue with xubuntu on my dell inspiron three
<xubuntu14d> then back ground goes to none everytime it boots up and has a black screen mouse wont start up right away
<xubuntu56i> i'm installing xubuntu. hey :p
#xubuntu 2019-01-29
<jdwwatts> when my laptop said upgrade available and it came back with the error E: systemd-:installed systemd-package portremoval script process error status 2
<visone> howdy
<Kumool> howdy
<xubuntu00i> Hi
<SeTunTun> hello. After a lot of problems and a lot of help from here, my bluetooth works almos t perfect.
<SeTunTun> there is only a strange problem. When I scan bluetooth devices i can only discover phones. I can't dicover another computer, car handsfree or odbII.
<SeTunTun> Is there any kind of restriction? If i insert an external bluetooth dongle, then i can discover all the devices.
<diogenes_> SeTunTun, check with other computers if they have bluetooth set to "visible to everyone"
<SeTunTun> yes, they are visible. also the car and the odbII
<SeTunTun> My laptop has an integrated bluetooth 3 chip. I'm afraid that my other devices are bluetooth 4. It may be an incompatibility problem.
<SeTunTun> maybe that explains why the usb bluetooth dongle (bt 4) can discover everything...
#xubuntu 2019-01-30
<xubuntu33i> wow, a real life xubuntu irc chat
<xubuntu33i> queue own wilson
<xubuntu33i> hello all
<xubuntu93d> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/amd64/libsdl2-dbg does this page seem broken for anyone else, or any idea where else to get it
<knome> xubuntu93d, are you sure you need the debug files?
<xubuntu18w> Hi everyone. I tried to install  Xubuntu using Rufus, but I have some problem with Syslinux version. Is there any other recomended programm to install Xubuntu on USB?
<diogenes_> xubuntu18w, etcher
<xubuntu18w> thanks
<diogenes_> yw
<arpad2> in  which folder are kept the user specific display settings?
<arpad2> the system becomes very slow after login, is it possible to keep the same display settings after login?
<brainwash> arpad2: which display settings?
<brainwash> or, what kind of settings
<brainwash> resolution and frequency?
<arpad2> brainwash: I think the most relevant would be the video card driver setting
<arpad2> brainwash: currently the LIVEDVD runs much faster than the installed system AFTER logging in
<brainwash> but what does that mean?
<brainwash> faster?
<brainwash> you try to toggle the Xfce compositor
<brainwash> Xfce settings > window manages tweaks > compositor
<arpad2> brainwash: ok
<brainwash> other than that, which graphics card is that? which driver?
<arpad2> this was under live dvd https://justpaste.it/2qh9g
<arpad2> nvidia gtx 675mx
<arpad2> and this from the installed system https://justpaste.it/5ilu9
<arpad2> as I was pointted out the main difference is in "OpenGL vendor string"
<arpad2> wth Live it's Intel, in installed system it is VMware
<brainwash> that would be software rendering
<brainwash> which is slow
<arpad2> nvidia 410 is installed but I was told that the system is not using it for some reason
<brainwash> is it installed?
<arpad2> yeah
<brainwash> the pasted log says otherwise
<brainwash> is 410 from a PPA?
<arpad2> yes
<brainwash> and why did you add it?
<brainwash> I would check if the version in the official repository works fine
<brainwash> looks like it's nvidia-driver-390
<arpad2> it didn't work, I tried 390 from Additional Drivers
<arpad2> there is some other problem
<brainwash> right
<arpad2> the symptom is that the system slows down after login
<brainwash> because it's using software rendering
<brainwash> as in, not the graphics card capabilities
<brainwash> well, I suggest that you ask in #ubuntu
<arpad2> ok, how can we change this?
<brainwash> people over there know better how to debug issues with nvidia
<brainwash> sadly, I don't know
<arpad2> and which settings are applied after login?
<brainwash> no particular ones I'd think
<arpad2> I mean why is there a difference before and after login? so where is it stored that it should use the software rendering and not the video card driver?
<arpad2> ok
<brainwash> how do you determine that the login screen is performing better?
<brainwash> it's just a login screen after all
<arpad2> by the mouse reaction time on the screen
<arpad2> so the current state is so bad that it affects even the mouse
<arpad2> it is terribly slow
<brainwash> you have to properly install the nvidia driver
<brainwash> that should be your main goal
<arpad2> I did reinstall, and my first thing was to install it from the Additional Drivers
<brainwash> the main thing that may cause a slowdown is the mentioned Xfce compositor, but I'm not sure if you can even enable it if only software rendering is available
<arpad2> I can see some options in the Compositor tab
<brainwash> top check box
<arpad2> Enable display compositing ticked
<brainwash> untick it
<arpad2> ok, done
<brainwash> any difference?
<arpad2> yes:)
<arpad2> it's better now, smoother, faster
<arpad2> the weather item in the upper pannel is changing without slowing down for instance
<brainwash> alright
<brainwash> like I suspected
<arpad2> any hope for bringing back nvidia?
<brainwash> that's a question for #ubuntu
<arpad2> ok
<brainwash> I cannot assist with that
<arpad2> but you helped me thank you !
<brainwash> you're welcome
<arpad2> brainwash: let's say I have sth similar to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1752938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768610 in nux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1752938 leftover conffile forces GNOME is software rendering" [High,Fix released]
<arpad2> how to implement the solution?
#xubuntu 2019-01-31
<Guest36895> hey friends, i'm running 18.04 lts with lightdm as dm and xfce4 as wm. was getting bootloop at login in my main user account, can login with another user account with no problem. tried restoring .Xauthority and .bashrc files, but still getting looped to login. any thoughts?
<krytarik> Guest36895: Have a look at your "~/.xsession-errors"
<Guest36895> krytarik - thanks, will take a look there
<Guest36895> it shows a permission error .ICEauthority file. I'm going to look into this further. Thanks for the suggestion.
<xubuntu78w> hi - need to compile c with x11
<xubuntu78w> ? someone here know x11.h
<palf_rec_guitar_> need to compile a C programm , but also have no lib
<bigMouthCommie> i am running xubuntu 18.10. how do i disable the laptop switch? i followed the UPower directions and it didn't work
<bigMouthCommie> also, when i followed the upower directions, i had to enable upower??
<brainwash> bigMouthCommie: lid switch you mean?
<bigMouthCommie> i also tried logind instructions to no avail
<bigMouthCommie> yes
<bigMouthCommie> lid switch
<brainwash> shouldn't you be able to disable it via the Xfce power manager?
<bigMouthCommie> i will look into it. thx.
<brainwash> also, what does it trigger? suspend?
<bigMouthCommie> i can't tell. i end up rebooting the whole thing tho
<bigMouthCommie> it might be a suspend that fails to unsuspend. idk
<brainwash> does suspend work otherwise?
<bigMouthCommie> have not tried
<brainwash> probably worth to check it
<bigMouthCommie> gettin ready for work. honestly didn't expect a response this fast. lol
<bigMouthCommie> i'll check it out toinght tho
<brainwash> alright
#xubuntu 2019-02-01
<xubuntu52i> help
<xubuntu52i> help
<xubuntu52i> the instaltion is running in loop
<xubuntu52i> anyone?
<palf_rec_guitar> test2
<pascal0776> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<monday15> hi! anybody uses xubuntu 18.04?
<brainwash> monday15: some do
<brainwash> monday15: what do you actually want to know?
<laceylaney> Hey guys. Recently PulseAudio has been automatically lowering the volume randomly. Any way I can stop this from happening ??
<caldarella> >>hi guys, I would like restore default HOME folders and and their respective default icons. I have run the 'xdg-user-dirs-update' command, the folders were created, while the default icons no. >>Why?
<vimar> Hi
#xubuntu 2019-02-02
<xubuntu02w> hey im having an issue with when xubuntu goes to sleep, my primary monitor stays on a black lit screen, and does not go to off
<Sheen> Hello, I need help on Xubuntu Lossing access to USB3 devices after logged in
<Sheen> [  166.569525] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdb] tag#28 uas_eh_abort_handler 0 uas-tag 1 inflight: CMD OUT  [  166.569535] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdb] tag#28 CDB: Write(16) 8a 00 00 00 00 00 61 59 cc 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 [  166.569565] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdf] tag#28 uas_eh_abort_handler 0 uas-tag 1 inflight: CMD IN  [  166.569575] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdf] tag#28 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 26 83 57 c0 00 01 00 00 [  171.678073] xhci_hcd 0000:08:00.0: xHCI host not responding t
<krytarik> !pastebin | Sheen
<ubottu> Sheen: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sheen> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RckNzg3psd/
<Sheen> It's pretty odd because it seems to be working fine yesterday
<Sheen> I even tried to update to Kernel V 4.20.6 but the behavious is still the same
<Sheen> After the Disconnect, Reconnecting the device back does not add the device to the system
<Sheen> i need to reboot to see it again but i goes away after a few minutes
<Sheen> any ideas?
<well_laid_lawn> I'd have   dmesg -w   running in a terminal when connecting the usb to see in real time what issues occur
<Sheen> it doenst do anything
<Sheen> as if the system didnt detect it
<Sheen> i think it has something to do with the xHCI controller itself because only USB ports are having issues
<Sheen> Connecting them at a USB 2 Port seems to be okay.
<Sheen> ive rebooted
<Sheen> but still the same issue with USB3
<well_laid_lawn> it might be that the port has failed
<well_laid_lawn> a hardware issue
<Sheen> but does it come back every time I reboot?
<Sheen> but why does it come back every time I reboot?
<well_laid_lawn> you said it didn't
<Sheen> only on reboot
<Sheen> when it disconnects while the OS is up, I cannot reconnect it in any USB3 ports
<Sheen> brb..i need to reboot again.
<Sheen> my temporary is to connect them at a USB2 Port
<thaurwylth> Is it already known? Will there be a 32b version of XU in April?
<brainwash> thaurwylth: does not look like it
<brainwash> thaurwylth: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<thaurwylth> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/bionic/daily-live/current/  And from this I infer that 18.10 has a 32b version, right?
<thaurwylth> Woops, sorry, 18.04, that is.
<brainwash> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/18.04.1/release/
<brainwash> thaurwylth: I would think so
<brainwash> thaurwylth: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2018-December/011755.html
<thaurwylth> Thanks.
<brainwash> you can still upgrade previous 32bit releases though
<brainwash> to 19.04
<xubuntu91i> hello , installation xubuntu is bloqued on almost completed files copy
<xubuntu91i> how to force the installation ?
<qwebirc33091> HELP
<knome> qwebirc33091, try asking a question?
<qwebirc33091> Ha yes. I am a new Ubuntu user. And first was in Mate and now I just installed xfce4. But I have encoutered several problemes. One of them beeing, that the synaptic package manager isn't working in xfce4.
<qwebirc33091> So either I might have to reinstall it? But it works in the Mate version. And if so how does the command line work? Or well do I find the official website to find these command lines?
<qwebirc33091> And another important issue that I have with xfce4 is that it doesn't update, or doesn't seem to remember that it updated...something like this.
<brainwash> qwebirc33091: tried to run "synaptic-pkexec"?
<brainwash> the update thing is very vague
<brainwash> did MATE do updates properly?
<brainwash> it's just the desktop environment though, and the update mechanic should be identical
<qwebirc33091> well it just doesnt remember the updates it made. So I have to make the updates again and again, and some updates take very long they don't seem to work at all.
<brainwash> tried to update via the terminal?
<qwebirc33091> yes I know. This happend since I installed the xfce4
<brainwash> it could be problem with a specific package
<brainwash> that blocks the update process to complete
<qwebirc33091> hinde@hinde-EasyNote-TM85:~$ synaptic-pkexec ==== AUTHENTICATING FOR com.ubuntu.pkexec.synaptic === Authentication is required to run the Synaptic Package Manager Authenticating as: Hinde,,, (hinde) Password:  polkit-agent-helper-1: error response to PolicyKit daemon: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: No session for cookie ==== AUTHENTICATION FAILED === Error executing command as another user: Not authorized
<qwebirc33091> this is what happend when I put the command line synaptic-pkexec in
<qwebirc33091> yes mate did the update properli
<qwebirc33091> I think it doesnt recognize me anymore a the authorized uses
<qwebirc33091> *r
<brainwash> that would be pretty odd
<qwebirc33091> this doesn't happen in Mate
<brainwash> "Apparently, the authentication agent was not running because I had somehow managed to uncheck the PolicyKit Authentication Agent from my list of Startup Applications."
<brainwash> that is from https://askubuntu.com/questions/885831/synaptic-does-not-work
<brainwash> so, check Xfce settings manager > Session and ... > Startup Apps
<qwebirc33091> Ok found it thank you I will restart my session and see if this solves the problem.
<hr304vdohcrst> Hello
<gabrielc> I have a problem on xubuntu 18.04 - up to date. On virt-manager, when i move the window of a vm console pressing alt and rigth click, the console freezes until I send ctrl-alt-f# to change to a text terminal. Someone have the same issue?.
<gabrielc> s/right click/left click/
<brainwash> gabrielc: is this xubuntu specific?
<gabrielc> brainwash: seems to be
<brainwash> sadly, no idea
<brainwash> I assume that you did nothing helpful on the web either
<gabrielc> brainwash: not for now
<qwebirc45837> Hi, I asked a question before, but my computer bugged and I couldn't see the answer. So I will reask my question here.
<qwebirc45837> I have instaled an update for several applications: gimp, vlc and mozilla and now both the old and the new versions are visible in the applications but not in the synaptic package manager. So what do I do? Has anyone encoutered this problem before?
#xubuntu 2019-02-03
<brainwash> genius3000: could be the normal and the snap version of those apps
<brainwash> qwebirc45837: could be the normal and the snap version of those apps
<brainwash> genius3000: sorry
<brainwash> check with gnome-software which is able to list both versions
<brainwash> or variants
<thaurwylth> I noticed on some Xubuntu supported architectures webpage that x86 are well supported and also included in that are old 32b VIA (former Cyrix) models. That is all good. Is there anything else that I should check, or something that my system needs to support in order to be xubuntifiable? Should there be some buzzwords I should check to exist on the /proc/cpuinfo listing?
<thaurwylth> (I know that 32b processors will not be supported starting with 19.04, but luckily 18.04 LTS and as of yet 16.04 LTS are available.)
<super_koza> Hi!
<super_koza> Since I installed Xubuntu on my laptop, I am having issues with the wireless speeds.
<super_koza> I have tried changing the wifi card, but that didn't solve the problems.
<super_koza> It really seems the problem is with the Xubuntu, because other devices in my network do not suffer from these problems.
<brainwash> super_koza: I would ask in #ubuntu
<brainwash> super_koza: xubuntu does no specific wifi configuration
<super_koza> Ok, thanks!
<qwebirc90726> Hi, how do I solve my problem with the two applications app!? I installed an update of firefox, gimp and vlc and now I see to applications the old one and the updated one in my menu bar and they both still work but when I search in Synaptec Package Manager only one shows up. Has anyone encoutered this problem befor in Ubuntu?
<xubuntu80w> can someone help me about qt5ct
<brainwash> qwebirc90726: I told you to check with gnome-software
<brainwash> xubuntu80w: is it a xubuntu specific question?
<xubuntu80w> yes sir.
<brainwash> so, what is the problem?
<xubuntu80w> thanks for reply, i install qt5ct to change icons and themeing of qbittorrent but whenever i open it, it says environment variable not set
<xubuntu80w> but i have already set it to QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=qt5ct in `/.profiles
<brainwash> and "echo $QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME" in a terminal window gives the correct result?
<xubuntu80w> i checked it gives no result
<qwebirc90726> Hi, how do I solve my problem with the two applications app!? I installed an update of firefox, gimp and vlc and now I see to applications the old one and the updated one in my menu bar and they both still work but when I search in Synaptec Package Manager only one shows up. Has anyone encoutered this problem befor in Ubuntu?
<brainwash> xubuntu80w: then it's not properly set in .profiles I'd think
<brainwash> alternatively, you could run "QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=qt5ct qbittorrent" instead
<brainwash> as command
<xubuntu80w> i just pasted QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=qt5ct at the end of .profile, is there any other thing i had to do ?
<brainwash> and "env QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=qt5ct qbittorrent" when used in a desktop launcher
<brainwash> did you relog?
<brainwash> .profiles is only read on session start
<brainwash> .profile
<xubuntu80w> yes i relog and even rebooted
<brainwash> maybe it has to be "export QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=qt5ct"
<brainwash> try that
<xubuntu80w> when i run qt5ct as sudo it gives QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'
<brainwash> why as sudo?
<xubuntu80w> i did export QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME="qt5ct" and export QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=qt5ct but no good
<xubuntu80w> just to check it sudo solves problem
<brainwash> does "QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=qt5ct qbittorrent" work properly?
<brainwash> when run as command in a terminal window
<xubuntu80w> yes it works
<brainwash> okay. I don't know why the env var isn't properly set via .profile :/
<brainwash> maybe pastebin the file
<xubuntu80w> yes that's what confusing me too
<brainwash> so we can have a look
<brainwash> or try to set a different var
<brainwash> there is a chance that something may unset QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME
<xubuntu80w> maybe
<xubuntu80w> what file should i show on pastebin
<xubuntu80w> environment one ?
<brainwash> .profile
<xubuntu80w> ok wait
<brainwash> or maybe .profile is not read at all on login
<brainwash> login via a display manager
<brainwash> LightDM does
<xubuntu80w> https://pastebin.com/fQmLdw6t
<xubuntu80w> i think i login via xubuntu manager or something
<brainwash> looks okay. no surprise there.
<xubuntu80w> yes, i looks good to me too.
<brainwash> assuming that you have also tested with "export"
<xubuntu80w> yes i tested with export and without it and with "qt5ct" in
<xubuntu80w> everytime i rebooted
<brainwash> I would add another line at end: "touch $HOME/success"
<brainwash> and see if that file is created after login
<xubuntu80w> what i do ?
<xubuntu80w> *it
<brainwash> it will create the empty file ~/success
<brainwash> to confirm that .profile was properly read (including your added line)
<xubuntu80w> but to do that i had to relog how can i contact you again ?
<brainwash> the same way to did in the first place
<xubuntu80w> ok i added touch $HOME/success lets see
<brainwash> xubuntu91w: okay
<xubuntu91w> still qt5ct gives error
<brainwash> https://git.launchpad.net/xubuntu-default-settings/tree/etc/X11/Xsession.d/56xubuntu-session
<brainwash> the variable should not be unset in a xubuntu session
<xubuntu91w> i already did it
<brainwash> it should be QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=gtk2
<brainwash> unless overridden
<xubuntu91w> i commented QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=gtk2
<xubuntu91w> should i uncomment it ?
<brainwash> maybe
<brainwash> was it set to gtk2 when testing?
<xubuntu91w> ok let me check
<brainwash> I guess what I'm asking is why you've commented it?
<brainwash> instead of setting it to qt5ct
<brainwash> xubuntu13w: is it set to gtk2 now when displaying the value in a terminal window?
<brainwash> echo $QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME
<xubuntu13w> right no its export QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=gtk2
<xubuntu13w> it gives gtk2
<brainwash> so, the solution is to set it to qt5ct in 56xubuntu-session
<xubuntu13w> i am thinking should i replace gtk2 to qt5ct
<brainwash> I have no idea why it's not working for you via .profile
<xubuntu13w> ok and should remove line from .profile
<brainwash> xubuntu92w: probably because you have started it with sudo
<brainwash> check ownership of the qbittorrent config dir
<brainwash> in ~/.config
<brainwash> xubuntu91w: have you seen my previous messages?
<brainwash> about sudo
<xubuntu91w> no sorry, should i run qt with sudo ?
<brainwash> not at all
<brainwash> >probably because you have started it with sudo
<brainwash> >check ownership of the qbittorrent config dir
<brainwash> and the files in there
<brainwash> if owned by root, it will not be able to save configuration changes
<xubuntu91w> i checked it already
<xubuntu91w> and now i am just confused why qt still gives me environment error
<brainwash> which error is that?
<xubuntu91w> this The QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME environment variable is not set correctly
<Axzercion> did you try adding it to /etc/environment like most of the posts about it on a google search suggest?
<xubuntu91w> yes did that i even added QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=qt5ct to both
<xubuntu91w> but still gives error
<brainwash> xubuntu27w: how did you solve it?
<xubuntu27w> i just used most stupid manner
<xubuntu27w> i added export QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=qt5ct to sessions, profile and environments
<brainwash> pretty odd
<brainwash> glad you got it sorted
<xubuntu27w> but still from what i know just adding to .profile should do the job
<brainwash> only the Qt devs can tell how it works
<xubuntu27w> yes i still feel bit iffy cuz i don't know how it got to work
<xubuntu27w> anyways thanks for your time sir.
<brainwash> you're welcome
<xubuntu27w> bye, take care
<xubuntu28w> help
<xubuntu28w> help
<xubuntu28w> how can i enter my bios setting
<JustAdam> asdewrweed
<JustAdam> hi
<mnemoc> hi, I have xubuntu 18.04 on my thinkpad and I'm trying to use a bluetooth keyboard. it pairs fine and it only works after I `sudo evtest /dev/input/eventN`
<mnemoc> I mean, it _only_ works when I'm running evtest
<mnemoc> any idea what I could be missing for it to work automatically?
<diogenes_> mnemoc, no clue but you can make a script that wil automatically run that command
<mnemoc> diogenes_:it does sound quite fragile and redundant tbh
<mnemoc> diogenes_: to make it worse, sometimes I  have to kill and rerun evtest
<mnemoc> when the keyboard goes to sleep
<brainwash> mnemoc: tried with a newer kernel version yet?
<mnemoc> I tried with the bluez ppa, but as evtest works I assumed the kernel side of things was working fine and it was something with the integration with the window manager...
<mnemoc> I'm running 4.15.0-45-lowlatency
<mnemoc> all that ibus stuff  that killedctrl-shift-u for unicode years ago
<mnemoc> what replaced ibus btw? I don't see it anymore
<brainwash> nothing
<brainwash> ibus just was removed from the default installation
<mnemoc> btw, this is Xorg.0.log when turning the keyboard on. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sNnWjy48dS/
<mnemoc> nothing visible there when running evtest, but this is evtest's output itself https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bN544Jjzfy/
<Unlimiter> Hi. I have a problem... I have installed Xubuntu 1-2 months ago, but this problem just showed up before yesterday. The problem is that the screen freezes for 5-8 seconds, then it gets filled with blank, then it displays the GUI again. Sometimes, when I watch YouTube videos or do something that uses a lot of RAM, it does the previous sequence 2-4 times. And sometimes, that sequence occur randomly.
<Unlimiter> It even does that when I just open a new tab in Chromium
<brainwash> could be a problem with the graphics card driver
<brainwash> I would check if it still happens after disabling Xfce's compositor
<Unlimiter> The problem came out for no reason, idk what changed
<Unlimiter> brainwash: is it compton?
<brainwash> xfwm's builtin compositor
<brainwash> settings manager > window manager tweaks > compositor
<brainwash> you mentioned two web browser
<Unlimiter> yup
<brainwash> those usually get updates every few months
<Unlimiter> brainwash: do I need to reboot my PC after disabling the compositor?
<brainwash> no
<Unlimiter> k
<brainwash> not even relog
<Unlimiter> brainwash: Oops, still happens
<brainwash> with?
<Unlimiter> disabling the compositor
<brainwash> which application
<Unlimiter> Chromium mostly
<Unlimiter> It does that with Firefox but not too much
<Unlimiter> Chromium kills memory
<Unlimiter> But the thing is, the problem doesn't occur when I use AToml
<Unlimiter> Atom
<mnemoc> disabling chromium's GPU acceleration might help
<Unlimiter> It's not just Chromium
<diogenes_> Unlimiter, mind running: inxi -Gx | nc termbin.com 9999
<Unlimiter> sometimes just randomly
<mnemoc> bad ram?
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: wrong usage
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: oops wait
<mnemoc> termbin.com ... amazing
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: https://termbin.com/6h98
<diogenes_> Unlimiter, nah, that's a mess, better run: inxi -Gx and pastebin the output somewhere else
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<diogenes_> and share the link
<Unlimiter> Graphics:  Card: Intel 82Q963/Q965 Integrated Graphics Controller
<Unlimiter>            bus-ID: 00:02.0
<Unlimiter>            Display Server: x11 (X.Org 1.19.6 ) driver: intel
<Unlimiter>            Resolution: 1024x768@60.00hz
<Unlimiter>            OpenGL: renderer: Mesa DRI Intel 965Q x86/MMX/SSE2
<Unlimiter>            version: 2.1 Mesa 18.2.8 Direct Render: Yes
<mnemoc> Unlimiter: don't paste on the channel
<Unlimiter> is that good?
<diogenes_> good :)
<diogenes_> you could try uxa rendering mode for intel
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: how?
<diogenes_> Unlimiter, run: sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: then?
<Unlimiter> I put somethign in it from past resaerch
<diogenes_> Unlimiter, sudo mausepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: I put this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wJ2qrPKPKB/
<diogenes_> Unlimiter, that's goo but
<diogenes_> instead of Option "AccelMethod" "sna"
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: oh, so I need to change sna with uxa
<diogenes_> you put Option "AccelMethod" "uxa"
<diogenes_> save reboot
 * Unlimiter rebooting...
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: didn't get fixed
<diogenes_> Unlimiter, what year is your processor released?
<Unlimiter> Pentium 4, is released on 2000
<diogenes_> oh right, so have you had any kernel updates or some mesa updates recently?
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: I don't think so
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: But I did had 2 system updates
<Unlimiter> since my move to Xubuntu
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: I do think that the problem occured just afterthe second update
<diogenes_> so one quick check you could do is to reboot the system and boot a previous kernel
<diogenes_> see if the things improved
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: um, how fo I use a previous kernel version?
<diogenes_> Unlimiter, you are dual booting?
<Unlimiter> no
<Unlimiter> I have just Xubuntu
<mnemoc> I read there is a new fancy tool to install different kernel versions these days
<mnemoc> clicky
<diogenes_> then shutdown the pc and when you start it again, hold down sfit key
<diogenes_> then you gonna see a grub meny
<diogenes_> menu*
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: mhm
<diogenes_> advanced optiona nd pick an older kernel
<Unlimiter> got it
 * Unlimiter exited from a nearby toilet
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: nope, not a kernel version problem
<diogenes_> Unlimiter, another check would be to run the initial ubuntu release 18.04 off a usb in a live session and it the problem is gone, then it's updates, if the problem persist then most likely the chip is dying
<Unlimiter> ok...
<diogenes_> i meant xubuntu of course
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: Btw, do you mean downling it from the xubuntuw ebsite?
<Unlimiter> because that means the new updates are applied
<diogenes_> Unlimiter, look for xubuntu 18.04 not 18.04.1 or .2
<Unlimiter> it's 18.04.1 actually
<Unlimiter> ok
<diogenes_> there should be places where to download then older releases too
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: I can't find them
<diogenes_> Unlimiter, grab the 16.04 from here
<diogenes_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: how about 18.04
<Unlimiter> ?
<Unlimiter> OMG, I literally have to wait seconds before doing anythin
<diogenes_> Unlimiter, 15.04 would be a better choice
<diogenes_> because your graphics is too old
<diogenes_> thus must be checked with older graphics libs
<diogenes_> i mean 16.04*
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: nah that's not necesary
<Unlimiter> everythign worked fine for 2 months
<diogenes_> there is for 18.04
<diogenes_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/18.04/release/
<Unlimiter> diogenes_: I'll try 18.04.1 first, to see if a third-party program causes the problem, then I 'll try 18.04
<diogenes_> ok
<Unlimiter> This problem will probably cause some people to commit suicide
<diogenes_> lol
<Unlimiter> You literally cannot do anything without waiting 10s
<diogenes_> take it as a positive thing, you got some free 1o seconds time to relax
<diogenes_> 10*
<Unlimiter> Lol
<Unlimiter> Actually I die in those 10s, and then revive to die again
<Unlimiter> Lol
<mnemoc> brainwash: I just tried 4.20.6 from mainline-ppa, issue remains :(
<brainwash> mnemoc: personally, I would boot the 18.10 or even 19.04 (dev release) ISO, and check if the issue still remains
<mnemoc> brainwash: thanks for the hint, I'll download 19.04 now
<mnemoc> disco :D
<quick> hello
<quick> anyone here ?
<diogenes_> hi
<quick> Hi , i have a quick question, If i update xubuntu will it overwrite my files?
<diogenes_> what are those "my files"
<quick> general files documents, music
<diogenes_> of course not
<quick> by update i dont mean the sudo update i mean update OS version
<diogenes_> it won't touch your personal files, it'snot windows who'd delete your files lol
<quick> lol thats exactly my fear
<brainwash> solution -> have a backup
<quick> no space :/
<brainwash> ideally, on an external device
<quick> im not worried about worst case scenarios , it just in the past every time i would install a new version of linux i would do a clean install from live cd
<qwebirc66693> Hi Everyone. I need some advice one a duplicate file finder. Which one would be the best for Ubuntu? My most important condition is that it is easy to work with and understand, sinds I just made the switch from windows to Ubuntu. Could somebody advice me?
<diogenes_> i'd suggest to keep all your most importnant files in the cloud google drive or dropbox or anything else
<qwebirc66693> Yes thank you. But I am looking for away to eliminate duplicated files on my pc and HD
<quick> ok thank you guys and have a great sunday
<qwebirc66693> *external HD
<diogenes_> qwebirc66693, it was meant for quick :)
<qwebirc66693> haha oke I figured!
<diogenes_> qwebirc66693, FSlint
<qwebirc66693> oke I just intalled that one. I am looking at it right now. I am trying to work out how it works and what it finds. For example in the result does it show the original file or not? And so, could I just remove all the file results!?
<qwebirc66693> Is this safe haha, I am a bit scared....
<diogenes_> qwebirc66693, did you do: man FSlint
<qwebirc66693> what do you mean? It's just FSlint, I installed it true the synaptic PM
<diogenes_> qwebirc66693, open the terminal and run: man FSlint
<mnemoc> brainwash: it works fine with the latest "disco" iso.... I'm getting tempted to update :p
<qwebirc66693> diogenes: aha I see manual!
<brainwash> mnemoc: disco isn't out yet though
<mnemoc> brainwash: not even via `do-release-upgrade -d` ?
<brainwash> you would have to upgrade to 18.10 first
<brainwash> what I meant to say is that 19.04 is still in development phase
<brainwash> so, not out yet
<qwebirc66693> diogenes_ that doesn't help me much unfortanetly I will try to figure it out.
<mnemoc> brainwash: fair enough. I'll stick  to 18.04 and open a ticket
<brainwash> mnemoc: in that case if would help to test with 18.10 too, and maybe even the 18.04 ISO (without any additional software installed)
<mnemoc> good idea
<qwebirc66693> HELP: I have a another question, Ubuntu installed two versions of gimp, vlc and firefox when I updated them but I can only find one back in the SPM?
<qwebirc66693> How do I de-instal the old version!?
<brainwash> qwebirc66693: I already told you twice to check with gnome-software (the Software Center)
<qwebirc66693> ok thanks. Yeah sorry for that the two time I asked the question my pc went out so I didn't see the answer.
<brainwash> it may be the case you have the normal and the snap variant installed of those applications
<brainwash> snap being the new packaging format
<brainwash> and only gnome-software will display/list them
<qwebirc66693> ok I am checking it out. It's still loading. Sorry Im working on an old laptop!
<qwebirc66693> I don't see it. I don't see two versions.
<brainwash> you don't?
<brainwash> or you don't see the two versions being marked as installed in gnome-software?
<qwebirc66693> I don't see the two versions. I only see one in the software.
<brainwash> see http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/vlc-software-center-600x377.jpg
<brainwash> you running xubuntu 18.04?
<qwebirc66693> Yes I see. It doesn't show. Only one version.
<qwebirc66693> It's Ubuntu 18.04.1
<qwebirc66693> But this happend when I tried out the other desktop: xfce4
<brainwash> I see two entries for VLC here
<qwebirc66693> Since I am looking for the best lightweight runner on my laptop. I installed the lxde desktop today.
<brainwash> same for GIMP
<brainwash> this should not be affected by the chosen desktop environment at all
<qwebirc66693> what do you mean?
<qwebirc66693> two entries where
<qwebirc66693> I see two showing up in the menu apps for firefox as well
<brainwash> https://i.imgur.com/0zhhDck.png
<brainwash> same for vlc and firefox
<qwebirc66693> Yes I undertand but I don't see this
<brainwash> those should be listed twice in gnome-software (Software)
<brainwash> did you remove snapd (the snap backend)?
<brainwash> that could explain why there is only one entry
<brainwash> and the menu entries are just leftovers
<brainwash> or do they actually work and start the application?
<brainwash> for example, do both menu entries start VLC?
<brainwash> if yes, what version does the About dialog report?
<qwebirc66693> Yes both work and start and other version.
<brainwash> what does running "snap list" in a terminal window give?
<qwebirc66693> Uhm what is the About dialog report? You mean on the gnome software?
<brainwash> no, VLC's About dialog
<brainwash> Help > About
<qwebirc66693> one versio is : 3.0.6. vetinari and the other is 3.0.4. vetinari
<qwebirc66693> for vlc
<brainwash> good
<brainwash> now this
<brainwash> what does running "snap list" in a terminal window give?
<qwebirc66693> uhm I might have removed snapsd
<brainwash> any reason why? and when was that?
<brainwash> I would install it again, and then check the software center again
<qwebirc66693> how do I find out if its still there what command do I do for running snap list
<qwebirc66693> might have to do with an error I encoutered
<brainwash> you open a terminal window and type "snap list"
<brainwash> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brainwash> then you share output
<brainwash> it's either a list of installed snap apps, or an error message
<qwebirc66693> it gives a list
<brainwash> does it list the 3 application?
<brainwash> applications
<qwebirc66693> yes it does
<xubuntu61w> Hello, 18.04 is great but, after the last update, I get the GRUB menu at startup. This is not a dual boot and I've tried setting grub timeout to 0, turning of OS Prober, etc. all to no avail. Thank you!
<brainwash> remove them with "snap remove <appname>"
<brainwash> appname is the name shown by snap list
<qwebirc66693> won't that remove the other version as well? It shows the newer version not the older one!?
<brainwash> it will only remove the snap variant
<brainwash> which can be the newer version
<Ya_Boi> I am trying to install Xubuntu 18.04 onto an old system I have and it launches into the install screen, but doesn't detect my mouse. I think there's a problem with the drivers. Any thoughts on how to solve this?
<qwebirc66693> ok because it the Gnome software it shows the older version!
<brainwash> right
<brainwash> in your case it does not show snaps in gnome-software
<qwebirc66693> no exactly
<qwebirc66693> so why not? And what is a snap version then?
<brainwash> alternative packaging format
<brainwash> and distribution mechanic
<qwebirc66693> oke so I removed the 3
<qwebirc66693> oke and now should I update the others in some other way or?
<brainwash> are the menu entries gone?
<qwebirc66693> I had some problems with Telgram as well. But this one I only see in the snap and not in Gnome.
<brainwash> right. telegram a snap-only version I think.
<qwebirc66693> Yep perfect! Thank you, they are gone from the snap list as well
<xubuntu61w> hello?
<brainwash> the advantage of snaps is that you'll get the latest release of vlc, gimp, etc.
<qwebirc66693> yes possible. It didn't show up the first time I installed it and dispeard again, but now it seems to stay when I installed it differently Telegram.
<brainwash> xubuntu61w: maybe bug 1800722
<ubottu> bug 1800722 in grub2 (Ubuntu Cosmic) "EFI booting + /boot on LVM == inaccessible boot menu" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1800722
<brainwash> this was fixed in the recent grub2 package update
<qwebirc66693> so now what should I delete the one from Gnome and install a the new version in snap. I am confused now.
<xubuntu61w> thanks, reading the bug note now
<brainwash> xubuntu61w: last comment in that report indicates that there is a problem
<brainwash> qwebirc66693: why should you? if you wish to, then yes.
<brainwash> note that snaps may take a bit longer to start up (you notice that you have a low end system)
<brainwash> you noted
<qwebirc66693> oke so the updates are not important here. And I can stick with the older versions. This won't affect anything in the programs. Or ...
<brainwash> no
<qwebirc66693> oke.
<qwebirc66693> And the only way to update these versions is to install them true snaps? Do I understand correctly? So no way to update the old in Gnome? Sorry for all the questions I am trying to understand I am a newbie.
<xubuntu61w> thanks. are the downgrade commands good/safe (i'm not an expert)?
<qwebirc66693> And / or de-instal the old versions and instal the new versions again.
<qwebirc66693> So not like windows that the updates cover the old one and replace it. If I understand correctly.
<brainwash> xubuntu61w: you will have adjust the versions for 18.04
<brainwash> 2.02-2ubuntu8.10 -> 2.02-2ubuntu8.9
<brainwash> and you need to have .9 in the local deb cache
<brainwash> or you have to go down to 2.02-2ubuntu8
<xubuntu61w> ok. a bit nervous about this. how do i see what's in my deb cache?
<brainwash> apt-cache policy grub-common
<brainwash> new report bug 1814403
<ubottu> bug 1814403 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Latest update causes 30 sec. menu delay timeout" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1814403
<brainwash> qwebirc66693: the traditional packages provide a specific version, and that version won't change during the release cycle
<brainwash> there are exceptions though
<brainwash> like firefox
<brainwash> but vlc may stay at version 3.0.4
<qwebirc66693> what do you mean by traditional package?
<brainwash> so, you either have to update this package via a 3rd party PPA, or use the snap to get the latest release of vlc
<qwebirc66693> you mean the desktop interface?
<brainwash> no
<xubuntu61w> don't have .9 in cache. Out of curiousity, how long, nominally, does a fix for a bug like this take?
<qwebirc66693> so I uninstal the version in Gnome and instal the newer version true snaps
<qwebirc66693> *you mean the vlc package for ex. ok
<brainwash> qwebirc66693: like you've noticed, you can just have them installed both side by side too
<brainwash> xubuntu61w: a week I'd think
<brainwash> unless it's something security related
<qwebirc66693> yes well I figure it out what the best way is for me. Do you have an advice on the several desktop users like mate/lxqt/lxde/xfce4 wich one would be the best go for an old laptop! And should I reinstall everything from there own interface like Xubuntu/Lubuntu?
<xubuntu61w> ok, thank you so much, brainwash! I really appreciate it.
<qwebirc66693> So it's the most lightweigth possible and takes up the less space. That is exacly my goal here. But if I understand correctly having two versions installed from VLC for example won't take up more space then one!?
<brainwash> xubuntu61w: you're welcome
<brainwash> qwebirc66693: it will take up more space
<brainwash> xubuntu is not that lightweight
<qwebirc66693> owh hmm okey haha still trying to figure it out. So if I understand correctly, I have installed several desktop on my Ubuntu: Mate and Xfce4 and Lxde to test them out.
<qwebirc66693> Oke
<brainwash> it comes with quite a lot of programs and services
<brainwash> but this is a channel for Xubuntu
<qwebirc66693> and I can instal programs on the different desktops interfaces. So Gnome is Mate for ex.? And it it is installed in snaps it's installed in the core of Linux? Is this correct? Okey so maybe I should take a comp. course instead! haha
<brainwash> MATE is based on the old Gnome 2
<qwebirc66693> yes okey So I will try out maybe Lubuntu and mate (unbuntu).
<qwebirc66693> oke
<brainwash> and snaps are mostly used for applications, and not system related programs
<qwebirc66693> oke so what would be the difference between the two? What is a system related program for example? And would this then be installed on the Gnome software?
<qwebirc66693> Thank you for taking the time to explain.
<qwebirc66693> But like vlc, this is an app right!? And this would be better installed true snaps or what would be the difference? Because it's less heavy then a system related program?
<brainwash> system related programs ensure that your system (the operating system) is running properly
<brainwash> this may include core parts of a desktop environment
<brainwash> like the window manager
<brainwash> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snappy_(package_manager)
<qwebirc66693> yes oke I see
<qwebirc66693> thanks
<brainwash> this really isn't something that you can explain easily
<brainwash> so, best to do some research on your own
<qwebirc66693> Yes I understand I will, I won't take up more of your time here. Thank you for answering my questions.
<brainwash> glad I could help
<qwebirc66693> :-)
<mnemoc> brainwash: btw, from the latest xubuntu iso 18.04 failed, 18.100 failed, 19.04 passed
<mnemoc> unfortunatelly I don't have any other BT keyboard to test if it's something on this particular model or general :(
#xubuntu 2020-01-27
<JDizzle> Hi, I just installed Xubu and am having some screen tearing issues. I'm not super savvy with Linux, more of a beginner.
<JDizzle> It's version 18.04 and my GPU is an AMD R9 290.
<JDizzle> Would anyone mind assisting me with this?
<well_laid_lawn> !amd
<ubottu> Open drivers for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). AMD has a closed driver named amdgpu-pro that supports the same cards as amdgpu, but it is generally unnecessary. FGLRX is not supported in any current Ubuntu version or in this channel. For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units
<well_laid_lawn> try turning the compositing off as a first test
<JDizzle> How do I go about doing that?
<well_laid_lawn> I'm not at my xubuntu box atm but it should be in window manager settings iirc
<JDizzle> well_laid_lawn thanks, I'll start poking around and see if I can locate it and get back to you in a minute.
<JDizzle> well_laid_lawn OK, found and disabled the compositor and it seems to have fixed it. Thanks!
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<well_laid_lawn> JDizzle:  this might be of interest https://forum.manjaro.org/t/auto-toggle-xfce-compositor/107115
<JDizzle> well_laid_lawn what was that "!amd" command you used a minute ago? I get that it was a bot summon but couldn't really make sense of the text the bot spat out.
<JDizzle> well_laid_lawn hmm well now it seems to have returned. Still not as bad as before though
<JDizzle> I got a tarball of the driver from the AMD website but have no idea where to extract it to, or if that matters.
<well_laid_lawn> I'd make a directory in your /home and move the tarball there and extract it
<well_laid_lawn> it probabl has an INSTALL.sh script or similar
<well_laid_lawn> check for a README
<JDizzle> well_laid_lawn Found a guide online, doing exactly that
<JDizzle> Gonna see if installing the drivers fixes it
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<JDizzle> well_laid_lawn thx I'll report back in a bit
<Noboru55> Hello, i have a question about cpu, here when i open the browser or play zsnes, anything i do the 2 cpu go to almost 100% usage, but uses a little ram, is it normal ?
<Noboru55> of course its an old laptop so, i guess its ok.. not sure
<Noboru55> if someone knows please tell me, thanks
<diogenes_> Noboru55, run: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3 and pastebin, also what browser.
<Noboru55> any one, chromium and chrome.. but firefox is worse
<Noboru55> in windows 10 i can force that virtual memory to usage and it makes cpu  almos always low
<Noboru55> here it works in wrong way, but xubuntu is still fast quick lightweight.. do not know the word
<Noboru55> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:22b1] (rev 35)
<Noboru55> 	Subsystem: Holco Enterprise Co, Ltd/Shuttle Computer Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Integrated Graphics Controller [1297:2053]
<Noboru55> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<Noboru55> 	Kernel modules: i915
<Noboru55> it was just a question, to know if its ok to the cpu usage high when start some application or when in some game..
<Noboru55> maybe its beacuse its an weak laptop i guess
<diogenes_> Noboru55, you've got a weak graphics.
<Noboru55> intel 400
<Noboru55> right..  everything here is weak ^^
<diogenes_> you could try and tweak ff settings to see if you get any improvements.
<Noboru55> like disable compositor?
<Noboru55> no, i like the transparency but i understood its happing because the video graphics ^^
<Noboru55> nothing to do, the xubuntu is still nice ! like it
<Noboru55> diogenes_ thank for your time, when have time look the pvt
<diogenes_> Noboru55, i mean to try and enable some hw acceleration in ff.
<Noboru55> mmm. how can i do it?
<Noboru55> the hw acceleration
<diogenes_> Noboru55, in ff type: about:support
<diogenes_> scroll down and see what it says about composition and hw accel.
<Noboru55> already did
<Noboru55> you were right,
<Noboru55> the cpu gets close to 70% only playing game, listening song, chromium and firefox with hw acelleration, and byzans-record
<Noboru55> but i disable the compositor
<Noboru55> diogenes_ anyway i preffer to use chromium... but the compositor is the reason for the cpu usage, in windows i disable all graphics effects
<Noboru55> i must know it
<Noboru55> diogenes_ thank u again... living and learning
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<merliner> Greetings. I come to xubuntu from a background with Debian server. Prior desktops were OS/2 and Win7. Moving now to a new desktop I selected the ubuntu line due to familiarity with and respect for the Debian packaging system and dependable stability. Now I'm confronting snap packaging as some kind of parallel package manager, which is a bit disorienting, but makes sense for desktop applications. My question is "Is snap well accepted in the user/
<merliner> developer/support community, or is there some reasoned resistance to it?"
<tomreyn> merliner: pros and cons of snaps compared to apt / deb have been a matter of discussion in #ubuntu-discuss before, you could probably get opinions there.
<merliner> thanks
<danomite> I'm having trouble getting good graphics performance out of my Xubuntu VM (guest) on my Windows 10 Hyper-V (host). Is there anything I could check or an article you could refer me to?
#xubuntu 2020-01-28
<melquisedc> saludos
<melquisedc> hi!
<tomreyn> danomite: unless there are graphics related errors in    journalctl -b -p3      (see more logs by increasing 3 to 4 and more if needed) i'd blame it on the virtualization (until proven differently). if you were trying to get 3D / opengl acceleration going on the guest further steps may need to be taken at the virtualization and maybe additional virtualization specific software installed on xubuntu.
<tomreyn> danomite: you can generally also get help with xubuntu in #ubuntu (as long as it's not specific to the XFCE/Xubuntu graphical desktop)
<az> hello,
<az> I woke up today to find that I'm unable to switch keyboard layout and I'm unable to setup anything related to layout in the keyboard setting
<az> 18.04
<nikolam> az,  are you on zfs on btrfs to try booting previous snapshot of the OS state? I am currently on 19.10 and unfortunately deleted 18.04 snapshots, but you can also try logging with another user to see if keyboard layouts are working there, and problem might be with your user account maybe
<kgb> guys this is my community too, can i just ask a android question real quick
<kgb> ?
<lighterowl> you can always try.
<kgb> android 10 with oxygen 10 on a one+ phone is hiding apps from a firewall, is this normal? like on your phones? :)
<kgb> if someone has 10
<tomreyn> try #ubuntu-offtopic or more likely #android or similar
<lightero1l> lol android 10
<lighterowl> I'm still using my Galaxy S4 from 2013.
<kgb> tomreyn: already in #android yea
<tomreyn> oh right
<az> nikolam, I was looking for something more simple like restarting the service that control the keyboard thing.
<az> I'm working so I would like to avoid extreme measures
<lighterowl> az: sadly, there is no separate service that controls the keyboard thing. keyboard layouts are managed by xorg directly.
<az> I'll try to logout
<az> ok I logged out logged in and setup the keyboard layout again. it works now
<nikolam> az, you can do user switching, without logging off, too, without closing user processes, then get back to your account and continue working
<nikolam> ah, you logoff/logon worked.. hm, then it is still a mistery. Maybe you can compare xfce/layout settings for your account with newly made one and see where and if they differ.
<az> I'll probably do that if it happens again. thank you
<Noboru55> Hello! i was trying to configure the whisker menu transparency, for some reason when i click right click - properties - opacity ... it only make transparent the icon category, but the items are not transparent, does someone know how to make all whiker menu transparent?
<Noboru55> you can see what i am talking about here: http://i.imgur.com/ApxQol7.png
<Noboru55> only half transparent..
<Noboru55> i did a research about it but, if change the opacity in whiskers properties it should make all transparent...
<Noboru55> diogenes_ yesterday we talked about my video, its a shared video memory i changed it to 512 mb... for while i saw no differecen except the ram is 3.2 now in my xubuntu, but it almost never gets close to 2gb only with many tabs in google-chrome
<Noboru55> Hello, if someone asks about menu whisker transparency for items and item category, i only 'fixed' it creating a file gtk.css  in ~/.config/gtk-3.0/
<Noboru55> the code:
<Noboru55> #whiskermenu-window {}#whiskermenu-window entry {        background: transparent;}#whiskermenu-window treeview {                 background: transparent;}
<Noboru55> ah only per line, u understood
<Noboru55> thanks
<Noboru55> after create the code need to properties in whisker button so change the opacity... its all
<Noboru55> almost forgot, need to restart the panel too... xfce4-panel -r
#xubuntu 2020-01-29
<yoo-laly> help! getting errors: FAT-fs Directory bread(block 6122#) failed
<Bashing-om> yoo-laly: "FAT-fs" Window's file system, are you where you can sic Window's file system checker on it ?
<yoo-laly> I don't think so. this is a reinstall on an old system (dell inspiron 1210...i know) that used to run XP, and I had put a new Ubuntu load on it but it didnt work. I installed xubuntu 18.04.3, but it wouldnt boot properly after the install finished. Just finished a reinstall, and now getting a whole host of errors
<yoo-laly> It was booting into Ubuntu fine 2 hours ago, so I'm pretty sure the disk itself is fine
<yoo-laly> rebooting now
<Bashing-om> yoo-laly: Then we need to know where that "FAT-fs" is coming from. Pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' please.
<yoo-laly> the machine wouldnt accept commands so I'm rebooting. will post as soon as it's up
<yoo-laly> whoa that's heckin weird. now it's up. sorry to bother
<Bashing-om> yoo-laly: :D Magic :P
<yoo-laly> X)
<monkeystance> hi
<monkeystance> I messed up my xfce/manjaro linux install while trying to install grub onto a different drive
<monkeystance> had my /home on a different partition, and I've just used the whole thing as an excuse to install xubuntu
<monkeystance> migrating my xfce config was pretty simple and it feels pretty comfy so far
<diogenes_> monkeystance, welcome!
<monkeystance> thanks
<monkeystance> I used mint as my daily os from around 2013-2016 or so
<monkeystance> back when apt was apt-get
<diogenes_> i've never had good time with neither mint nor manjaro.
<monkeystance> oh really?
<monkeystance> what issues did you run into with mint?
<kgb> manjaro blows as well ^ xubu ftw
<monkeystance> haha
<kgb> :)
<diogenes_> one after reboot the mic was missing, when the new version came out it didn't even boot without nomodeset, on another pc it was booting for 5 minutes unless you tweak kernel parameters so i ditched it for good.
<monkeystance> did you grab a new kernel right after release?
<monkeystance> I think debian will always have a level of stability that arch can't really come close to
<diogenes_> if the default one doesn't boot and at the same time xubuntu works perfectly on the same machine then to me the choice is obvious.
<monkeystance> well I'm literally here because manjaro wouldn't boot and I couldn't be bothered looking into why
<monkeystance> so maybe you have a point haha
<diogenes_> yes and moreover, i had a machine that nothing could boot, not ubuntu, not kubuntu, nothing except xubuntu.
<monkeystance> that's strange
<monkeystance> maybe it's a 32 bit system?
<diogenes_> indeed but that's a fakt and it was a new acer machine, 64bit.
<diogenes_> fact*
<monkeystance> could be a uefi thing then idk
<ruwolf> I have installed Microsoft Windows 10 and Xubuntu on the same new computer/NVMe device. I know. that I will probably need ESP (EFI system partition). But there already is 3rd partition with name VYHRADENÉ SYSTÉMOM (which is Slovak translation of SYSTEM RESERVED). Can I use this partition System Reserved as ESP? It has NTFS by parted and by
<ruwolf> disktype, too. It has size 579MiB and has directories Boot, Recovery, System Volume Iinformation and files BOOTNXT, BOOTSECT.BAC and bootmgr.
<ruwolf> I have omitted to mention, that it boots from SSD to Windows only, now. I have both Windows install and Xubuntu install USB keys.
<lighterowl> ruwolf: from what you're describing, it sounds like your computer is set to boot in MBR/BIOS (aka "legacy") mode instead of UEFI, which requires an ESP.
<lighterowl> ruwolf: especially if the "System Reserved" partition is formatted in NTFS and you have all these files there.
<ruwolf> Yes, I can set legacy booting on the machine.
<lighterowl> ruwolf: okay. but is it currently set to legacy or UEFI? keep in mind that if you change it now, no system will be able to boot.
<ruwolf> lighterowl: Vendor names it "Compatibility Support Module". I think, it is now in CSM.
<lighterowl> ruwolf: ah yes, this is also a name I've seen for this. anyhow, if you want to have dualboot with this setup, you don't have to worry about the ESP - just install grub in BIOS mode and you should be good to go.
<ruwolf> lighterowl: BTW: Thank you for your helping to me. Is it more safe to be in UEFI mode and is it able to convert both installations to it? It will be used for less experienced user mainly in Windows.
<lighterowl> ruwolf: I wouldn't say it makes any difference to the end user. UEFI can be "safer" when you turn Secure Boot on, which only requires signed code to be installed as a bootloader - but that comes with its own set of issues if you're dual-booting.
<ruwolf> lighterowl: OK, so I will leave in good old BIOS mode. Thank you very much for your help, again. :-)
<lighterowl> you only really *need* UEFI if the drive you're booting from is larger than 2TB, which is only partitionable with the GPT partitioning scheme.
<lighterowl> yep, that's what I'd do too. no problem!
<ruwolf> lighterowl: It is only 1TB drive, so it probably need not it, ever...
<lighterowl> okay, great. leave it in BIOS mode in this case and just forget about it. :)
<ruwolf> lighterowl: I want to boot it to MS Windows by default. Will be editing /etc/default/grub line GRUB_DEFAULT=1 sufficient for it?
<lighterowl> ruwolf: first, make sure that the os-prober package is installed so grub can detect your Windows installation and add it to the menu. then, have a look at which index it was assigned in the menu and set GRUB_DEFAULT to the appropriate index.
<ruwolf> lighterowl: grub2-install gives me error from grub-probe: failed to get canonical path of '/cow'. I have booted from Xubuntu USB, now.
<ruwolf> lighterowl: Pardon: update-grub2 gives me this message
<lighterowl> you'd need to chroot into the existing Xubuntu installation first.
<lighterowl> have a look here on how to do that : https://superuser.com/questions/111152/whats-the-proper-way-to-prepare-chroot-to-recover-a-broken-linux-installation
<ruwolf> @lighterowl: I have tried it, but I have got another error from grub-probe: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda1. Check your device.map.
<ruwolf> lighterowl: It is partiton on USB
<ruwolf> Can I remove it?
#xubuntu 2020-01-30
<monkeystance> I can't get over how comfy xubuntu feels
<monkeystance> it makes me feel like trying to convert the world to linux
<JackFrost> Maybe if you try drinking lots of water and taking more Vit C?
<xangua> Instead of water try alcohol
<lighterowl> oh damn, hopefully ruwolf solved his problem.
<lighterowl> I went to bed yesterday before he could respond.
<chick1> Hi!
<chick1> anyone here?
<gnrp> chick1: Yep
<gnrp> chick1: There are many people who are here, but won't reply to such a thing.
<chick1> I don't know if i can ask general questions here
<gnrp> yes, you can
<gnrp> actually, just ask the question and then hang around for a while
<gnrp> people are maybe reading only once a day, so a reply could take some hours
<chick1> Ok cool! Im actually using Xubuntu 19.10 but i have no idea whats the best place to hang around to ask newbie questions and i've also never been here before..
<chick1> But my problem:   Im struggeling creating a bootable Windows USB stick. i tried WoeUSB, gnome-disks, dd and even tried it with a virtual windows mashine now haha
<chick1> is there like a to-go way when installing windows usb sticks under ubuntu? i'm really having a hard time figuring it out
<gnrp> woeusb worked for me all the time tbh
<gnrp> well, "all the time"
<gnrp> once
<gnrp> before, I was using the regular copying method when it was still possible
<AndroUser> Hi
<AndroUser> any body here?
<danomite> tomreyn: thanks for the info. I have a Ubutnu 1804 guest that runs smoothly. Does XFCE run on X I'm wondering if it could be an wayland vs. X issue.
<danomite> I got a spice error on my xubuntu vm but the same error is also on my ubuntu vm
<tomreyn> danomite: from what I remember XFCE normally runs on X, and is not entirely functional / stable on Wayland, yet.
#xubuntu 2020-01-31
<ssjsk8> hello, is this for support?
<dseulogy> hello
<greencalx3> I went back to a linux vm of xubuntu after a few weeks and now it has a Read-Only file system and does not launch the desktop. I tried some online suggestions with no luck
<moveslow> Hello everyone :)
<moveslow> How can I use default xfce4 settings instead of customized by xubuntu? :)
<greencalx3> @moveslow: exit xubuntu desktop, install xfce4, run it?
<moveslow> To be honest, I'm a little bit new to Ubuntu/Xubuntu, may I ask you to explain a little bit?
<moveslow> install xfce4 you mean -> sudo apt-get install xfce4?
<greencalx3> Not sure, try google
#xubuntu 2020-02-01
<Taurus1> Hi guys, I am on xubuntu 18.04 for almost a year and really like it. There is just one issue with my mouse. Changing the mouse settings doesnt have any effect. I can disable devices, but not change sensitivity for example.
<Taurus1> I tried installing some package as proposed here but it doesnt work:
<Taurus1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/1758023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1758023 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Mouse acceleration not configurable in Xubuntu 18.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Taurus1> installing xserver-xorg-input-evdev-dev-hwe-18.04 or xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-18.04 didnt work...
#xubuntu 2020-02-02
<xubuntu30w> O hai, could anyone help with an Xubuntu 18.04.3 issue with touchscreen being identified wrong by xinput? It should be an easy fix I hope
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu30w:  do you know the hardware inviolved ?
<xubuntu30w> @well_laid_lawn it's the touchscreen on an HP RP7800 POS terminal, yes
<xubuntu30w> what I can tell you is that it seems to identify itself as two devices, both show up in evtest(1)
<xubuntu30w> "HID TOUCH HID Touch Panel Touchscreen" (/dev/input/event4) and "HID TOUCH HID Touch Panel Mouse" (/dev/input/event5)
<xubuntu30w> event4 does nothing. event5 generates events exactly like you'd expect when the screen is touched
<xubuntu30w> Oops sorry, it's event4 that works and event5 that doesn't
<xubuntu30w> However, the only one that shows up in "xinput list" is "HID TOUCH HID Touch Panel Mouse" (the dead one)
<xubuntu30w> That's also the only one that shows up in Settings -> Mouse and Touchpad
<well_laid_lawn> so you touch the screen to click on something and nothing happens ?
<xubuntu30w> Exactly, nothing happens.
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use touch screens but we'll see what the interwebs says about it
<xubuntu30w> I've been trying to google up what to do for like 2 days, but all the hits I get are like "put ~~~ in Xorg.conf", yet this version of Xubuntu doesn't seem to *have* Xorg.conf :/
<well_laid_lawn> it's in ~/.local/share nowadays
<well_laid_lawn> I had no luck with a web search 'cept hp.com stuff
<xubuntu30w> the thing is that since it'll talk to evtest(1), it's just a case of getting Xinput to accept input from it
<xubuntu30w> then I'm sure it'll work
<well_laid_lawn> Xorg has to load the right module for it
<xubuntu30w> OK, I see
<well_laid_lawn> which is probably what you found about editing xorg.conf
<xubuntu30w> I didn't find anything specific to this one very touchscreen, what I was looking at was more generic
<well_laid_lawn> no harm in trying
<well_laid_lawn> can always unedit a file
<xubuntu30w> I mean, I didn't even get as far as finding anything that I could paste into an xorg.conf :/
<xubuntu30w> like "generic touchscreen" kind of example
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu30w:  it might pay to check dmesg and see what it says about the hardware
<xubuntu30w> well_laid_lawn let's have a look
<xubuntu30w> hang on
<well_laid_lawn> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchscreen might help
<bodiccea> Do you use "radiotray" ? It used to work, but recently, it fails when system locks. Impossible to relaunch it too...
<hans_> i've seen it TWICE now, i'm pretty sure that: if you install xubuntu through "xubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso" then you will get a functional apt-get package tab-autocomplete, but if you install it through "xubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso" it will be broken o.0
<hans_> anyhow, the last 2 installs i did via xubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso had broken apt-get autocomplete
<hans_> how do i add custom programs/launchers to the start menu? put my .desktop file in /usr/share/applications ? is that the correct way to do it?
<hans_> idk if it's the correct way to do it, but it worked at least ^^
<lighterowl> /usr/share/applications is for system-wide menus, while user ones should go to ~/.local/share/applications.
<hans_> thanks
<Ural> People, maybe we help me? Please.. I press left mouse key, for set desktop background - but not see background pictures (wallpapers) in folder for it. This wallpapers exist in folder, but i not see its in desktop-settings manager.
<lighterowl> you mean the right mouse key :)
<lighterowl> Ural: are you sure you've got the right "Folder:" selected under the available thumbnails? I fall for this from time to time.
<Ural> In this folder exist wallpapers in jpg
<lighterowl> Ural: the only thing that comes to mind is running "xfdesktop-settings -e" from the console and searching the debug log for the name of the file. perhaps there's something blocking the application from reading it.
<Ural> Thanks! I do it and see wallpapers
<lighterowl> oh
<lighterowl> that's surprising. :
<lighterowl> :)
<Ural> But if i try to change it, it write
<Ural> backdrop screen0 monitor0 workspace0 last-image DBG[main.c:1141] cb_folder_selection_changed(): folder didn't change
<lighterowl> if you search the log for the name of the file you want to use, does it find anything?
<Ural> and (xfdesktop-settings:5689): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: 22:14:50.405: g_dbus_proxy_new: assertion 'G_IS_DBUS_CONNECTION (connection)' failed
<lighterowl> wow, it's really late over there.
<lighterowl> Ural: that sounds like the thumbnailer wasn't running and the desktop settings application cannot connect to it ... which is weird.
<Ural> Hmmm
<lighterowl> Ural: if you run "pgrep tumblerd" in the console, is there any output?
<Ural> 5698
<lighterowl> huh.
<lighterowl> Ural: the only thing that comes to mind is forcing a refresh of the thumbnails by creating a new thumbnail cache. if that won't work, then I have no idea what might be wrong.
<Ural> And how i can to do it?
<Ural> Creating new thrumbnal cache?
<lighterowl> mv ~/.cache/thumbnails ~/.cache/thumbnails.backup
<lighterowl> this will move the current thumbnail cache directory to a backup one, so if you run xfdesktop-settings again, the cache should be recreated.
<Ural> Thanks a lot!!! All work!! Work again. Super!!
<lighterowl> не за что, спокойной ночи :)
<Ural> Спасибо!!!
<xubuntu52w> I attempted to a distribution upgrade from 18.04 to 19.10, but it got stuck at the installation stage. It unpacked some libc packages, but then got stuck at "De-configuring libc6:i386 (2.27-3ubuntu1) ...". It has been there for over a day. After killing the upgrade, how do I make sure I don't end up with a broken system? I want to avoid doing a
<xubuntu52w> reinstall.
<gnrp> xubuntu52w: Try on the console a `dpkg --configure -a`
<emant999x> hello
